# College Program Questions Thread Pt 2



## Joanna71985

Hey everyone. I had a thought since the old thread was about 2 years old, maybe it was time to start a new thread. This is a place to ask and answer questions about the college program, and share your experiences.

I have done 2 1/2 CPs. Spring 2005 (merchandise), Fall Advantage 2006 (character attendant), and Summer 2007 (custodial/attendant).


----------



## RR0206

Good idea on the new thread! I'll christen it with two new questions!

My first is: somewhere on the WDWCP site it suggested bringing a wireless router. Has anyone done this, and is it beneficial? (I know how routers work and all, I just am wondering if its really more beneficial than a long ethernet cord).

And my second question sortof ties into the first. Are there any restrictions on internet usage there as far as videogame platforms are concerned? I don't imagine I could go without bringing my Xbox 360 and I'd definitely want to be playing it online, but I don't know if they block its usage or anything of the sort. (At my school they restrict Xbox Live to weekends only).

Thanks!


----------



## dispatch

I can't answer your second question because I don't know... but to answer your first-yes!  Bring a router if you can, especially if you are in a 3- or 4-bedroom apartment.  The room can get crowded if you are all utilizing the wall jacks, this includes the electrical outlets.  Just for ease of mind, a router is a great idea.


----------



## piratestitch

I just went to an information session.  It wasn't official, just a former CP'er who was very helpful.  Anyway, the moment I got home I realized I forgot to ask about homesickness.  This is my number one concern since I've never lived away from home.  I'm commuting to college and moving about 1000 miles from home is going to be a doosy of a first step.  Any problems that you had starting the program or any suggestions to avoid homesickness?  Thanks very much!


----------



## dispatch

My first bit of advice would be to stick it out even if you get homesick.  Aside from living in a dorm about 20 minutes away from home (and only on days I had late classes), my CP was my first experience away from home.  What you may find is that leaving is hard, but once you get there, it's not so bad.  You immediately make friends the first day you're there at check-in, in your apartment, at the meetings, etc.  It's actually liberating the first time you go to Wal-Mart and buy groceries!  I found that I got homesick about a month after I was there.  The novelty had worn off and long, odd work schedules were getting to me.  Just remember you're not alone!  Go home if you can, or ask friends and family to come visit.  Once you get a dose of home and some encouragement, you'll be fine.  The last couple months go by so quickly and were when I have my best memories from.  Unfortunately, you'll find your self feeling Disney-sick when you return home... my friends and family were sick of hearing, "One time, at Disney..." or "Once when I was in Florida..."

Good luck... don't worry, you'll be fine--we all were!


----------



## Katy0708

^ so true!!
I was a freshman when i did my CP. I had never been away from home, and i relied on my parents for a lot of things. I was nervous about doing the program. I began to be homesick after the first month, and I was upset for the longest time. My friend that I went to college with actually broke down b/c we did everything together the first semester of college, and since i wasn't there, she was really upset. She decided to call me and tell me, which made me cry and really homesick. But the best thing was that I had made a lot of friends in Florida after a month, and they helped me through it. Plus, my mother and best friend came down during spring break, which was refreshing and i was super happy. I began to forget about everything at home and focused on the fun i had. Then, it was time to leave.  
Don't spend most of your time worrying or being homesick. Make many friends and make the most of your time. you will be home at the end of your program


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> Good idea on the new thread! I'll christen it with two new questions!
> 
> My first is: somewhere on the WDWCP site it suggested bringing a wireless router. Has anyone done this, and is it beneficial? (I know how routers work and all, I just am wondering if its really more beneficial than a long ethernet cord).
> 
> And my second question sortof ties into the first. Are there any restrictions on internet usage there as far as videogame platforms are concerned? I don't imagine I could go without bringing my Xbox 360 and I'd definitely want to be playing it online, but I don't know if they block its usage or anything of the sort. (At my school they restrict Xbox Live to weekends only).
> 
> Thanks!



Oh yes, definitely bring a router! It helps out so much. Sorry I can't answer your 2nd question. I have never brought down a video systerm.



piratestitch said:


> I just went to an information session.  It wasn't official, just a former CP'er who was very helpful.  Anyway, the moment I got home I realized I forgot to ask about homesickness.  This is my number one concern since I've never lived away from home.  I'm commuting to college and moving about 1000 miles from home is going to be a doosy of a first step.  Any problems that you had starting the program or any suggestions to avoid homesickness?  Thanks very much!



I was definitely homesick my first CP. It was my freshman year, and I had never been away for so long (I live at home). I called home every day. I decided to stick it out, and I am so glad I did. I have now done 3 CPs, and hope to do a 4th this summer. If you feel homesick you can on here. We can try to help.


----------



## Tedi Bara

How reliable is resort transportation? 

Is a car a must have?


Also...how are the workout rooms?


----------



## Joanna71985

Tedi Bara said:


> How reliable is resort transportation?
> 
> Is a car a must have?
> 
> 
> Also...how are the workout rooms?



If you are able to, I would definitely bring a car. A car can be a lifesaver.

Also, I haven't really gone into the workout rooms all that much, but the one at Chatham looked nice. I plan on using it a lot more next summer.


----------



## Tedi Bara

So...is resort transportation reliable at all?  Are there horror stories I should know about?  haha


----------



## Joanna71985

Tedi Bara said:


> So...is resort transportation reliable at all?  Are there horror stories I should know about?  haha



Well, the CP buses are doable (I can tell you that, I have only used the buses on my CPs because I didn't bring my car down). But if there is anyway to bring a car I would (even though the buses are fine).


----------



## Katy0708

Tedi Bara said:


> So...is resort transportation reliable at all?  Are there horror stories I should know about?  haha



you cannot be late at all for a bus, or else some won't stop for you. and i had the problem at the very beginning with reading the schedules. the time on the schedule is the time that the buses leave, so get there well before that time. I was late to my first training class because of it 
As for using the buses for Walmart and Publix, that was a little more difficult. My roommate and I went to Publix, and found out that was the last bus route, so we were stranded there. We walked to Chatham and had to catch a bus to Vista. Walmart, you have to hit it on the hour, or else you are stuck waiting for the longest time. 
You just have to plan accordingly, and plan well!


----------



## piratestitch

Thanks so much for all the great advice.  On the subject of transportation, I live in Connecticut.  Would it be worth it for me to bring my car, in everyone's opinion?


----------



## chared at disney

Hi there I'm new to the boards and I'm a student at the University of Cincinnati studying photography....and I had found out last week that I am going to be a professional intern for the entry technical photographer intern!!!!!!!!!!!!! its a beautiful life hahaha 

anyways i was wondering where do they make the interns go when you first go down there? Is it right to traditions class or a small check in type of thing?

It would be awesome to see some feedback and help/tips any other advice when interning at the most amazing place on earth!

THANKSSSSS!!!


----------



## Katy0708

piratestitch said:


> Thanks so much for all the great advice.  On the subject of transportation, I live in Connecticut.  Would it be worth it for me to bring my car, in everyone's opinion?



i think it would be worth it. When i was down there, there were times that i really wished i had my car. Little things like going home right away instead of waiting for the bus to arrive. It sucked getting to the bus stop and the is bus leaving. I'd have to wait for the next bus to arrive. Worst feeling in the world, after having a loooong day at work, or working a night shift. It would also be helpful going to Walmart or the mall...
 From a girl who didn't have her car her first CP, I'd say bring it!


----------



## Tedi Bara

I'm from Washington State....is it worth it to bring a car that far?


----------



## Katy0708

wow, that's a little far. haha!
One of my friends is from Cali and he brought his car. He is also a part-time cast member, originally a CP. I think it just depends on whether you want to bring it. If you think it may be too much of a hassel with possible car troubles or something like that, then I wouldn't bring it. 
The buses are seriously not that bad. They get you where you need to go, on time... mostly.


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> Thanks so much for all the great advice.  On the subject of transportation, I live in Connecticut.  Would it be worth it for me to bring my car, in everyone's opinion?



If you don't mind bringing it that far, then it's worth it. However, the buses are not that bad. They are definitely doable.


----------



## Katy0708

Trust me, you will not be the only one on the bus!


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> Trust me, you will not be the only one on the bus!



Amen! 

Not by a longshot on certain buses/times.


----------



## piratestitch

Thanks for the feedback guys!  I cannot tell you how much of a help you guys are!  If it wasn't for the The College Board on the DISboards then I don't think I would've ever felt comfortable enough to persue the program.  But now with everyone's help, I know I will do the program Spring 09 and I feel so great about it!  Thank you so much again!


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!  I cannot tell you how much of a help you guys are!  If it wasn't for the The College Board on the DISboards then I don't think I would've ever felt comfortable enough to persue the program.  But now with everyone's help, I know I will do the program Spring 09 and I feel so great about it!  Thank you so much again!



That's great! Maybe I will see you down there then. I am planning on doing Spring 2009 myself.


----------



## shufingle

I'm IN! SEE YA AT WDW SPRING 2008!


----------



## Katy0708

aww!!! It's so good to help others. I wished i knew about this before i went down to prepare myself better. It's so nice to share my experience with others, who actually want to hear about it! i feel sorry for my friends and family who hears about it like every minute of the day!


----------



## piratestitch

Hey Katy!  I see that you were Quick Service Food and Beverage last semester.  What did you think about it?  I've heard that you either love or hate it.


----------



## Joanna71985

shufingle said:


> I'm IN! SEE YA AT WDW SPRING 2008!



Congrats! What role did you get?


----------



## Katy0708

piratestitch said:


> Hey Katy!  I see that you were Quick Service Food and Beverage last semester.  What did you think about it?  I've heard that you either love or hate it.



I didn't think it was THAT bad. I mean you have your days...
I worked in a resort, so I don't think it was as bad as working QS in a park. Sometimes, the only people that helped me through the day were some of my co-workers. They made it less dreary... You are just on your toes all the time, have to be ready to do anything. I had problems with the managers. They didn't schedual properly, and messed up some things (again, co-workers are amazing to vent with!!) 
If you asked me to do it again, I would say no


----------



## Dee/Belle

I will be taking my car with me from Missouri. I think it depends on how used to public transportation you are (not saying that the CP busses are, but they're sort of similar). I know that I will want to go exploring on my days off and not have to wait on busses to get groceries, etc. If you can and are willing, you'll probably get more use out of your time if you take your car but I wouldn't if you don't trust your car to get there, think it will have issues and end up costing you more money, etc. Luckily my car has been pretty good to me thus far, so I will be taking it. Like I told Katy, if you guys are down there for Fall 08' and need a ride to wal mart, etc. just let me know and I might be able to help you out


----------



## Katy0708

Dee/Belle said:


> I will be taking my car with me from Missouri. I think it depends on how used to public transportation you are (not saying that the CP busses are, but they're sort of similar). I know that I will want to go exploring on my days off and not have to wait on busses to get groceries, etc. If you can and are willing, you'll probably get more use out of your time if you take your car but I wouldn't if you don't trust your car to get there, think it will have issues and end up costing you more money, etc. Luckily my car has been pretty good to me thus far, so I will be taking it. Like I told Katy, if you guys are down there for Fall 08' and need a ride to wal mart, etc. just let me know and I might be able to help you out



and I am soooooo appreciative!!!!


----------



## piratestitch

Thanks for the details Katy.  I don't think it will suit me then.   
I have no idea where all these questions are coming from all of a sudden.  
As for food, is it costumary to bring your lunches with you to the park or are there places to buy food while working, say in the parks?  Also, are there any tips on saving on food?


----------



## Katy0708

I know in the MK, there is a cafeteria for cast members. We had a cafeteria in the Poly...
I'm not sure about other places, though...


----------



## Dee/Belle

I have heard a lot of people bring their own lunch. Disney food is so expensive. You can save a lot more money than you'd think by bringing your own lunch...I do that here at school and even though it can get "embarassing" carrying around a lunchbox, I am saving a lot of money...especially at Disney, you can spend that money on going out with your friends, sea world, and fun stuff


----------



## Katy0708

It is a lot cheaper to bring your own lunch. 
It's not as badly priced as it is in the parks. In the park, a cheese burger and fries can cost you $7. In the cafeteria, a cheese burger can cost you around 3 dollars. It just depends... I bought in the cafe, but if you want to save the money, go with bringing your lunch


----------



## DisneyDarling89

MK and EPCOT both have cafes with subway, pizza, a grill, premade salads, uncrustables, ice cream...ect. You will save a lot of money bringing lunch. I do both. I've had the pulled pork, fish sandwich, grilled chicken, and hamburger at the EPCOT grill and it was all very yummy.


----------



## Tedi Bara

I love these boards.  Thanks alums for all of the help.


----------



## ariel sparrow

My mom was curious as to what's available if we need to see a doctor while we are there. I'm not saying that I will, but just in case something were to happen. Thanks!


----------



## Katy0708

ariel sparrow said:


> My mom was curious as to what's available if we need to see a doctor while we are there. I'm not saying that I will, but just in case something were to happen. Thanks!



Lucky me, I developed bronchitis while on my CP. I went to an urgent care that is close to the apartments. He did well in treating me. I had an infection and bronchitis, and the medicine he perscribed was amazing. And I think he deals with a lot of mishaps, b/c i read all of the cards and notes patients and families had written him saying he was wonderful. I think there is another one for cast members, but don't quote me on that. And i'm pretty sure there is a hospital around some where


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

How did you all deal with your bank and/or credit card accounts? Did you change your address or leave your address the same and just tell them you would be living in the Orlando area for awhile? I would like to keep my bills going to where I live now because my family would then mail them to me. I don't want my bank and cc accounts to think I've had my identity stolen since I'd be using them there!

I hope this makes sense!  

Thanks!


----------



## piratestitch

That's a good question.  Can you get your paychecks directly deposited to your at home account?  Say, if I brought a voided check?


----------



## Traveliz

My daughter has hers direct deposited to the Vista/now Partners credit union to avoid atm fees when she takes out money.  She is hoping to extend and work at Disney eventually full time so it seemed worth the trouble BUT to be honest we had some hassles getting it set up.  If she was just staying for the semester I would have just stuck with having it direct deposited to her home checking account.

She does not have any bills sent to her address there - they all come here and she has had no trouble using her Visa there.  

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> Thanks for the details Katy.  I don't think it will suit me then.
> I have no idea where all these questions are coming from all of a sudden.
> As for food, is it costumary to bring your lunches with you to the park or are there places to buy food while working, say in the parks?  Also, are there any tips on saving on food?



There is a cast member cafe at all 4 parks. However, it gets expensive buying everyday (and can get boring after awhile). I recommend bringing lunch- it really helps to save money.



Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> How did you all deal with your bank and/or credit card accounts? Did you change your address or leave your address the same and just tell them you would be living in the Orlando area for awhile? I would like to keep my bills going to where I live now because my family would then mail them to me. I don't want my bank and cc accounts to think I've had my identity stolen since I'd be using them there!
> 
> I hope this makes sense!
> 
> Thanks!



I kept the same bank account at home, and signed up for the Vista Credit Union at Disney.



piratestitch said:


> That's a good question.  Can you get your paychecks directly deposited to your at home account?  Say, if I brought a voided check?



Yes, you can get it deposited to a home bank.


----------



## ariel sparrow

Thank you Katy=) Good to know! By the way everyone, I'm flying to audition for character performer in Austin, TX in 9 days. I'm so exited! Anybody else going to be there?


----------



## Sorahana

I have a question, do we get a mailing address while we're down there? Can we even get mail when we're down there XD?


----------



## er3465

Sorahana said:


> I have a question, do we get a mailing address while we're down there? Can we even get mail when we're down there XD?



Yes, you get a mailing address, and can get mail, there are mail boxes for each apartment.


----------



## theblondebee

Dee/Belle said:


> I will be taking my car with me from Missouri. I think it depends on how used to public transportation you are (not saying that the CP busses are, but they're sort of similar). I know that I will want to go exploring on my days off and not have to wait on busses to get groceries, etc. If you can and are willing, you'll probably get more use out of your time if you take your car but I wouldn't if you don't trust your car to get there, think it will have issues and end up costing you more money, etc. Luckily my car has been pretty good to me thus far, so I will be taking it. Like I told Katy, if you guys are down there for Fall 08' and need a ride to wal mart, etc. just let me know and I might be able to help you out



You are hoping for Fall 08'? Me too!!! It seems like forever! I am hoping to bring my car from Texas though. So I have a question which I may have asked before but I cannot remember....Is it hard making friends? That is one thing I am really nervous about. I think I make friends easily but being so far from home and not knowing anyone really worries me. Any input would be great!


----------



## Katy0708

theblondebee said:


> You are hoping for Fall 08'? Me too!!! It seems like forever! I am hoping to bring my car from Texas though. So I have a question which I may have asked before but I cannot remember....Is it hard making friends? That is one thing I am really nervous about. I think I make friends easily but being so far from home and not knowing anyone really worries me. Any input would be great!



I thought it was going to be hard for me to make friends. I don't feel comfortable around people I don't know. So when I got down there, I was really nervous, and wondering the "what ifs." What if no one likes me. What if I get stuck with bad roommates. But when I got settled in, my roommates and I all talked and asked questions, and made fast friends with them. Then, with going down to the pool and going to work, I made other friends that way. In fact, I met a b/f down there, and are still best friends today. Just remember everyone is in the same boat you are and nervous about making friends.  
I'm sure you will be fine!


----------



## Katy0708

ariel sparrow said:


> Thank you Katy=) Good to know! By the way everyone, I'm flying to audition for character performer in Austin, TX in 9 days. I'm so exited! Anybody else going to be there?



You are very welcome!  
Good luck with your character auditions!! I'm so jealous of you! 
hopefully i will be auditioning for the fall program, so hopefully i will meet you down there!


----------



## RR0206

Another day another question (by now I should just wait a week and post once with seven questions =P)

Do people normally get their preference as far as number of roommates? I haven't decided between Chatam and Vista yet, but the one thing I'm pretty certain about is that I'd only want one roommate. Are there a limited number of 1-bedroom apartments and they are hard to come by, or are they in less demand? Thanks


----------



## Emily6

First, I just want to say how great these discussion boards are; everyone is so involved and open to answering questions!  I only wish I had found this sooner.  I have spent the past couple days reading CP questions, and have found many of mine already answered.  However, here go my questions: First off, I was accepted into the CP in full service food and beverage, and I cannot wait! I was wondering if anyone has done full service F&B, and what the locations typically are? (Parks, Downtown Disney, Resorts, etc.) Second, has anyone taken a class from the Disney Exploration Series?  It seems like a really cool learning experience. Thanks so much!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

I am also really interested in the exploration series. Can you take a class and an exploration series? Anyone know?

PS - I am also applying for *Fall 08*!!! It can't come soon enough!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> Thank you Katy=) Good to know! By the way everyone, I'm flying to audition for character performer in Austin, TX in 9 days. I'm so exited! Anybody else going to be there?



Good luck!



Sorahana said:


> I have a question, do we get a mailing address while we're down there? Can we even get mail when we're down there XD?



Yup. Every apartment has a mailing address.



RR0206 said:


> Another day another question (by now I should just wait a week and post once with seven questions =P)
> 
> Do people normally get their preference as far as number of roommates? I haven't decided between Chatam and Vista yet, but the one thing I'm pretty certain about is that I'd only want one roommate. Are there a limited number of 1-bedroom apartments and they are hard to come by, or are they in less demand? Thanks



They try their best to place you where you want to be when you check in. But I believe 1-BRs have the least amount.


----------



## theblondebee

Katy0708 said:


> I thought it was going to be hard for me to make friends. I don't feel comfortable around people I don't know. So when I got down there, I was really nervous, and wondering the "what ifs." What if no one likes me. What if I get stuck with bad roommates. But when I got settled in, my roommates and I all talked and asked questions, and made fast friends with them. Then, with going down to the pool and going to work, I made other friends that way. In fact, I met a b/f down there, and are still best friends today. Just remember everyone is in the same boat you are and nervous about making friends.
> I'm sure you will be fine!



Thanks so much Katy! That makes me feel so much better!


----------



## shufingle

I am doing Food and Bev. for SA 2008! Is there anyone else else from Illinois doing Spring 08? It would be nice to get to know you.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

RR0206 said:


> Good idea on the new thread! I'll christen it with two new questions!
> 
> My first is: somewhere on the WDWCP site it suggested bringing a wireless router. Has anyone done this, and is it beneficial? (I know how routers work and all, I just am wondering if its really more beneficial than a long ethernet cord).
> 
> And my second question sortof ties into the first. Are there any restrictions on internet usage there as far as videogame platforms are concerned? I don't imagine I could go without bringing my Xbox 360 and I'd definitely want to be playing it online, but I don't know if they block its usage or anything of the sort. (At my school they restrict Xbox Live to weekends only).
> 
> Thanks!


i plan on waiting till i get down there to see if one of my roommates brings one..if not i think a good idea would be to split the cost of one.  they run around 40 bucks so even if u have a 4 bedroom thats only 10 bucks each which I think is worth it but if u already have one i would go ahead and bring one with you and they are small enough that I'm sure u can store it in ur locker if u dont end up using it.


----------



## DisneyDarling89

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> i plan on waiting till i get down there to see if one of my roommates brings one..if not i think a good idea would be to split the cost of one.  they run around 40 bucks so even if u have a 4 bedroom thats only 10 bucks each which I think is worth it but if u already have one i would go ahead and bring one with you and they are small enough that I'm sure u can store it in ur locker if u dont end up using it.



Thats what I ended up doing. If you already have your own it I would bring it. My 6 other roommates and I split it and it was $12-13 per person.


----------



## RR0206

Thanks for the advice on all of that business with the router. If I have some extra money laying around I'll try to buy one before I go, though I'm thinking the money might be better invested on a small tv/dvd combo rather than bringing a bigger ones. Now if I can just find someone who worked The Great Movie Ride or Kilimanjaro Safaris to pick their brain... (as I hold out hope I might get assigned there)...


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

RR0206 said:


> Thanks for the advice on all of that business with the router. If I have some extra money laying around I'll try to buy one before I go, though I'm thinking the money might be better invested on a small tv/dvd combo rather than bringing a bigger ones. Now if I can just find someone who worked The Great Movie Ride or Kilimanjaro Safaris to pick their brain... (as I hold out hope I might get assigned there)...


i was the same way.  i thought about asking for one for xmas and i figured theres no point cuz if 4+ other roomies show up with one it will be a waste of money cuz the routers w/the regular connection for desk tops costs more and thats what I would need at home for my brothers desktop so theres no point.  I have a line that runs from my basement up the laundry shoot to my desktop in my room and I would keep my laptop at school since i had a computer at home too

..sorry for the rant, I just dont see the point in buying a router beforehand unless u know ull use it when you get home but if u will use it when u go home u mite as well pick one up esp with xmas coming u might get a good deal!?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna...

would u recom. using the roomie notification?  I know who I want my roomie to be but I'm not sure if we are 100% on a complex and we def want a 2 or 3 bedroom.  So should we decide what complex we want and use the notification or just wait till we get down there and hope they let us live together??  We already started talking on what things to bring so we don't have doubles (tv, dvd player, bathroom stuff, etc.)

what should we do?


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna...
> 
> would u recom. using the roomie notification?  I know who I want my roomie to be but I'm not sure if we are 100% on a complex and we def want a 2 or 3 bedroom.  So should we decide what complex we want and use the notification or just wait till we get down there and hope they let us live together??  We already started talking on what things to bring so we don't have doubles (tv, dvd player, bathroom stuff, etc.)
> 
> what should we do?



That's a hard one. I have never done the roomie notification (it started after my CPs). But for my first one I went down with a friend and we were allowed to room together. If you definitely want to room with this person, I would do the notification. But if you want to take a chance and wing it when you arrive (so you can go for a apartment/complex) then I would wait.


----------



## Sehsun

Emily6 said:


> Second, has anyone taken a class from the Disney Exploration Series?  It seems like a really cool learning experience. Thanks so much!





Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I am also really interested in the exploration series. Can you take a class and an exploration series? Anyone know?



I am taking a DES class right now called Exploring Guest Service at the Walt Disney World Resort, and it is really good!  I am learning so much about WDW and all the work that goes into providing excellent guest service.  I recommend taking one!  It only meets once a week for about 2 hours.  There are no tests, homework, or papers.  You get to hear from guest speakers and we have been on 2 field trips. 

I am sure you would be able to take a class and a DES class, but be sure to ask at Day 2 of check-in when you are registering for classes.  I think you are allowed to take up to 2 DES classes per program.

PM me if you have any other questions about the DES classes or the CP in general!!


----------



## Carissa

hey yall! i just had my audition in pittsburgh on sunday!!!  it was soooo much fun!  there were a lot of people there (between 120 and 130 i think), compared to a lot of other auditions which i know had as few as 15!  there were a lot of really REALLY good, competitive people there.  i did good, i think, but i know there arent a lot of people that get selected for entertainment and, truth be told, i'm ok with doing anything! 

also, since it was an open audition, they were only pulling faces for part time/ full time positions, not cps. but they said if we got into entertainment we'd be reconsidered for face when we got to orlando. 

sooooo much fun!!!! hopefully i can hear some news in a few days so i can start my florida planning!!!

also, i noticed a lot of people were mentioning bringing a car?  i totally plan to bring mine (i'm in pennsylvania right now)....its a '99 mercury tracer so its not exactly new but i think itll make it.  its gone to outer banks and back a few times already.  id just feel more comfortable with my car.  im using public transportation in philly right now, and im pretty comfortable with it, but id rather not have all the stress of waiting, especially when it comes to arriving on time for my job!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Carissa,
Glad to hear that your audition was a great experience!!  

I recommend bringing a car if possible.  I also used public transportation a lot when I was still in school, so I'm used to it.  I have a car, but I mostly take the bus to work (saves on gas money, and I'm bad with driving around new places).

The times when I take my car are when I have to be at work early in the morning (when the regularly scheduled buses do not operate).  You can request a bus to pick you up early though (by calling the night before).  It's also good to have a car if you missed the bus that you had to take.  Having a car is good for going grocery shopping and going to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Katy0708

Joanna, maybe you could help me out on this, or anyone else is welcome too!

I just got accepted to be a campus rep (yay me  ) and i forgot to ask my interviewer about wanting to go down for another program. Does doing another program affect with my status as a campus rep?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

sehsun...

did u use the roommate notification?  I accepted the request from the girl I'm rooming with but we thought that we would get to pick which complex we'd prefer and what size we would want but we didnt get that choice?  

Does that mean they will randomly place us in an apt/any size, or will we get the chance to tell them what we would like on move-in??  Thanks!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Carissa said:


> hey yall! i just had my audition in pittsburgh on sunday!!!  it was soooo much fun!  there were a lot of people there (between 120 and 130 i think), compared to a lot of other auditions which i know had as few as 15!  there were a lot of really REALLY good, competitive people there.  i did good, i think, but i know there arent a lot of people that get selected for entertainment and, truth be told, i'm ok with doing anything!
> 
> also, since it was an open audition, they were only pulling faces for part time/ full time positions, not cps. but they said if we got into entertainment we'd be reconsidered for face when we got to orlando.
> 
> sooooo much fun!!!! hopefully i can hear some news in a few days so i can start my florida planning!!!
> 
> also, i noticed a lot of people were mentioning bringing a car?  i totally plan to bring mine (i'm in pennsylvania right now)....its a '99 mercury tracer so its not exactly new but i think itll make it.  its gone to outer banks and back a few times already.  id just feel more comfortable with my car.  im using public transportation in philly right now, and im pretty comfortable with it, but id rather not have all the stress of waiting, especially when it comes to arriving on time for my job!!


yay for ur audition!!  my college roomie auditioned last spring in Pittsburgh (we're from the area) and she said it was soooo overwhelming bc it was an open audition.  She didnt end up  getting the role as character
 but good luck to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> Joanna, maybe you could help me out on this, or anyone else is welcome too!
> 
> I just got accepted to be a campus rep (yay me  ) and i forgot to ask my interviewer about wanting to go down for another program. Does doing another program affect with my status as a campus rep?



Congrats! I don't believe it affects the status. I believe you just have to let them know you are doing another program and you should be fine. I think it says something on the website. I will check.


----------



## ariel sparrow

Congrats on having a good audition Carissa! Good luck with getting a character performer role


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> sehsun...
> 
> did u use the roommate notification?  I accepted the request from the girl I'm rooming with but we thought that we would get to pick which complex we'd prefer and what size we would want but we didnt get that choice?
> 
> Does that mean they will randomly place us in an apt/any size, or will we get the chance to tell them what we would like on move-in??  Thanks!!



Yup, I did use the roommate notification.  When you do it online, you do not get an option to choose the apartment complex and size.

On the day you move in, you should get there as early as you can.  My roommate and I met at the entrance to Vista Way around 7:45(?).  We were very close to the front of the line.  When you get to the area where you get your housing assignment, politely tell the person what size and complex you and your roommate would like.  It definitely cannot hurt to ask.  You never know, you might get your first choice!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> Yup, I did use the roommate notification.  When you do it online, you do not get an option to choose the apartment complex and size.
> 
> On the day you move in, you should get there as early as you can.  My roommate and I met at the entrance to Vista Way around 7:45(?).  We were very close to the front of the line.  When you get to the area where you get your housing assignment, politely tell the person what size and complex you and your roommate would like.  It definitely cannot hurt to ask.  You never know, you might get your first choice!


thanks for the help.  why did u go so early?  I thought that they didn't let u in till 830?  How did u line up outside if u had a car??  

thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

You can get in around 8am. That's the time I have gotten in all 3 CPs.


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks for the help.  why did u go so early?  I thought that they didn't let u in till 830?  How did u line up outside if u had a car??
> 
> thanks!



No problem!

I got there early because I wanted to get a certain apartment complex and size, and I heard that there was a better chance of getting it if you got there early.  Plus, I found that if you got there early, the check-in process seemed quicker.

I think the official check-in time starts at 9:00, but they did let us in through the complex at 8:00.  There is a parking lot outside of Vista Way, and I parked there until 8:00.  Then I parked inside the complex (you can park anywhere inside there on day 1 of check-in, and I also parked in the parking lot of VW on day 2 as well....but I'm not sure if it was allowed).


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> No problem!
> 
> I got there early because I wanted to get a certain apartment complex and size, and I heard that there was a better chance of getting it if you got there early.  Plus, I found that if you got there early, the check-in process seemed quicker.
> 
> I think the official check-in time starts at 9:00, but they did let us in through the complex at 8:00.  There is a parking lot outside of Vista Way, and I parked there until 8:00.  Then I parked inside the complex (you can park anywhere inside there on day 1 of check-in, and I also parked in the parking lot of VW on day 2 as well....but I'm not sure if it was allowed).


ohh okay, but there was an actual line formed outside where you stood?  and then at 8 u went and moved ur car inside and got back in line?? or u moved it after you checked in?  

sorry for all the questions!! thanks


----------



## Traveliz

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> ohh okay, but there was an actual line formed outside where you stood?  and then at 8 u went and moved ur car inside and got back in line?? or u moved it after you checked in?
> 
> sorry for all the questions!! thanks



We timed our arrival for just after 8 -- there are two lines at the security entrance and they had many extra people working - basically you told them you were checking in - they gave you a parking pass for the day and then directed you to the back of the property where the check in area is.


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> ohh okay, but there was an actual line formed outside where you stood?  and then at 8 u went and moved ur car inside and got back in line?? or u moved it after you checked in?
> 
> sorry for all the questions!! thanks



No problem!

Yes, there was a line.  What happened was, I drove to the gate where security is, and they said that I could enter at 8:00.  So I just sat in my car across VW until 8:00.  Then I drove my car to the gate, they let me in, and like Traveliz said, they gave me a day parking pass for VW.  I parked my car near the check-in location and stood in line there.



Traveliz said:


> We timed our arrival for just after 8 -- there are two lines at the security entrance and they had many extra people working - basically you told them you were checking in - they gave you a parking pass for the day and then directed you to the back of the property where the check in area is.



That's basically it!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> No problem!
> 
> Yes, there was a line.  What happened was, I drove to the gate where security is, and they said that I could enter at 8:00.  So I just sat in my car across VW until 8:00.  Then I drove my car to the gate, they let me in, and like Traveliz said, they gave me a day parking pass for VW.  I parked my car near the check-in location and stood in line there.
> 
> 
> 
> That's basically it!


thank u thank u, I think I have it now!!  I'm hoping for Chatham but I guess if I end up with Vista then my car will be staying there lol.  When we go to the welcome meeting and ride on the bus, do we get the bus at Vista or will it stop at Chatham and Vista??

sorry for the tons of ?s


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thank u thank u, I think I have it now!!  I'm hoping for Chatham but I guess if I end up with Vista then my car will be staying there lol.  When we go to the welcome meeting and ride on the bus, do we get the bus at Vista or will it stop at Chatham and Vista??
> 
> sorry for the tons of ?s



No need to be sorry for the questions!  I'm sure other people are wondering about these kind of things too.

The bus stops at both Chatham and Vista.  At check-in, there will be bus schedules available for you to take.  There are different buses that go to different places.  Some of them will stop at one or both of the other apartment complexes before they take you to your final destination.  They look a bit confusing to read at first, but you will get used to them.  Before the housing meeting, there will be other people waiting to get on the bus to get there too, so I would try to find them.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> No need to be sorry for the questions!  I'm sure other people are wondering about these kind of things too.
> 
> The bus stops at both Chatham and Vista.  At check-in, there will be bus schedules available for you to take.  There are different buses that go to different places.  Some of them will stop at one or both of the other apartment complexes before they take you to your final destination.  They look a bit confusing to read at first, but you will get used to them.  Before the housing meeting, there will be other people waiting to get on the bus to get there too, so I would try to find them.


thanks!!


I'll have my car with me but I know for the first meeting and for traditions we have to use the bus system so I just wanted to know these types of things ahead of time.  My dad will be with me until about noon and then will have to leave for the airport and he'll either take a cab or arrange mears.  How would you arrange Mears w/o knowing which apt complex you are in?  Or can you call to schedule it as soon as you arrive?  I might have to end up driving him back to the hotel (Courtyard Marriott in Marriott Village) and having him take a shuttle or something?!

any suggestions??


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> thanks!!
> 
> 
> I'll have my car with me but I know for the first meeting and for traditions we have to use the bus system so I just wanted to know these types of things ahead of time.  My dad will be with me until about noon and then will have to leave for the airport and he'll either take a cab or arrange mears.  How would you arrange Mears w/o knowing which apt complex you are in?  Or can you call to schedule it as soon as you arrive?  I might have to end up driving him back to the hotel (Courtyard Marriott in Marriott Village) and having him take a shuttle or something?!
> 
> any suggestions??



That's a really good question.  There are many people who had to deal with a similar situation as yours, and I know that some people had to drive their family member to the airport for their flight home on check-in day (the Orlando airport is about 24 minutes from Chatham, according to Google).  If you check-in early in the morning, then your housing meeting may be at 12:00 PM.

The website for Mears is www.mearstransportation.com.  Maybe you can find your answer there or call/email them for more help?  The Courtyard Marriott is very close to either of the apartment complexes, so in between check-in and move in, you could drop him off at the hotel if you had to and he could take a shuttle to the airport.

Hope things work out well!


----------



## khancock

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I'll have my car with me but I know for the first meeting and for traditions we have to use the bus system so I just wanted to know these types of things ahead of time.



There are going to be many things that you are going to feel that you need to know now.  That's normal when you go anywhere that is pretty much unknown.

You will be provided with plenty of info as to where you need to go, when you need to be there, and how to get there when you arrive and check-in.

At this time, you really should just concentrate on getting there and not so much about what happens after that point.  They give you a lot of info to help you prepare on the official site.  Read that stuff.  Read all of it (I know there is a lot, but read it all).  That'll get you ready for getting there and will also let you know about what to expect once you are there.

Once you are there, you will be getting a TON of other info.

Worry about the now and getting to FL.  You'll be told everything else once you need that info (after you check in).


----------



## Ocean Girl

khancock said:


> There are going to be many things that you are going to feel that you need to know now.  That's normal when you go anywhere that is pretty much unknown.
> 
> You will be provided with plenty of info as to where you need to go, when you need to be there, and how to get there when you arrive and check-in.
> 
> At this time, you really should just concentrate on getting there and not so much about what happens after that point.  They give you a lot of info to help you prepare on the official site.  Read that stuff.  Read all of it (I know there is a lot, but read it all).  That'll get you ready for getting there and will also let you know about what to expect once you are there.
> 
> Once you are there, you will be getting a TON of other info.
> 
> Worry about the now and getting to FL.  You'll be told everything else once you need that info (after you check in).




Sometimes people just like to hear what others went through, that is what these boards are for.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Ocean Girl said:


> Sometimes people just like to hear what others went through, that is what these boards are for.


thanks!! ur right!!!  My roommate from college did it but she quit after a month and pretty much "hates" disney right now and refuses to talk about her experience except that she lived in Vista with cockroaches and wished she lived in Chatham lol. 

I pretty much just wanted to know my options for my dad bc its hard to schedule Mears when I'm not sure which apt complex I will be in at the time ya know?? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## Ocean Girl

I completely understand  I have a million questions too and often refer to these boards to have them answered, and they often are answered just by reading the responses of the experienced CPer's. I love that we can all come and talk on here in a nice and comfortable environment. Thank you to everyone who takes the time to share their knowledge and experience!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ocean Girl said:


> I completely understand  I have a million questions too and often refer to these boards to have them answered, and they often are answered just by reading the responses of the experienced CPer's. I love that we can all come and talk on here in a nice and comfortable environment. Thank you to everyone who takes the time to share their knowledge and experience!



I know how it feels to have a lot of questions. Lord know I had a million of them before my first CP in 2005 (I can't believe it will have been 3 years ago in Jan). I want to do the same, and help people with their questions.


----------



## shufingle

So, I am wondering how much money I will need to start with. I get back from Europe like one week before I leave for FL. I don't want to spend all my money there and turn around and have nothing to take to FL. If anyone could help me out on this it would be helpful. TTYL!


----------



## Joanna71985

shufingle said:


> So, I am wondering how much money I will need to start with. I get back from Europe like one week before I leave for FL. I don't want to spend all my money there and turn around and have nothing to take to FL. If anyone could help me out on this it would be helpful. TTYL!



I would bring a couple hundred down to start with. This is because you don't get a "real" paycheck for almost 3 weeks. I have brought $300 down each program, and have been fine.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna71985 said:


> I would bring a couple hundred down to start with. This is because you don't get a "real" paycheck for almost 3 weeks. I have brought $300 down each program, and have been fine.


by 300 u mean for food/bathroom needs/eating out/drinking??  My parents said that i can use my credit card for food/bathroom needs until I get my first paycheck but eating out/drinking/etc. is on my own so I was thinking like 150 or 200 should cover that..prolly not even that much!  I can't have a job this semester bc of student teaching and I'll only be home for 3 wks before I leave on the 4th so I want to spend the time w/my fam and packing


----------



## Dee/Belle

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> I can't have a job this semester bc of student teaching and I'll only be home for 3 wks before I leave on the 4th so I want to spend the time w/my fam and packing



I feel you, there. I have to work at a newspaper in town this summer as part of my journalism degree so I won't be able to work at my REAL job much. I'm going to visit friends in New York for New Year's but after that I am going to put the stop on spending so I don't have to worry about money when I get to FL.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Dee/Belle said:


> I feel you, there. I have to work at a newspaper in town this summer as part of my journalism degree so I won't be able to work at my REAL job much. I'm going to visit friends in New York for New Year's but after that I am going to put the stop on spending so I don't have to worry about money when I get to FL.


Ya, I have not had a job since Aug.  I saved about 500 bucks.  I will use around 250-300 for xmas gifts and hope for some money or gift cards for xmas.  I did request disney dollars and walmart for gift exchange on my dads side and wrote down walmart/target on my xmas list so I can get groceries/bathroom needs.  I guess I really didnt think about restaurants bc I'm not sure what's around in the area besides the obvious McDs lol.


----------



## Dee/Belle

There are lots of great restaurants down there...I think basically your "run-of-the-mill" area. I think buying food for meals is cheapest and most healthy but I am concerned how the refrigerator situation works out. If you are in a 3 or 4 bedroom complex, that could get a little tricky, I would think...but what do I know? (VERY little!)


----------



## Sehsun

Dee/Belle said:


> There are lots of great restaurants down there...I think basically your "run-of-the-mill" area. I think buying food for meals is cheapest and most healthy but I am concerned how the refrigerator situation works out. If you are in a 3 or 4 bedroom complex, that could get a little tricky, I would think...but what do I know? (VERY little!)



Dee, I think you are right - I would think it would get a little crowded too.  When I was living with 3 other roommates in college, the fridge space was a bit limited - I was using my mini-fridge from when I used to live in the dorms in addition to the one provided in our apartment.  

I grocery shop a LOT, and having plenty of fridge space is a must for me.  That might be something to consider when choosing the apartment size you would like to live in.


----------



## Dee/Belle

I have a question about rooms (in relation to my refrigerator predicament). If you do roomie notification, you don't have a choice (necessarily) of what complex/# of rooms you want. If you just go down there, how do you know what complex to go to and then, say I want a 2 bedroom and I'm one of the first in line, will I be more likely to get that because I didn't do roomie notification? If that makes sense...basically, if you do roomie notification, your chances are smaller of what complex and # of rooms you want. So why would you just wing it (go down not knowing who you're rooming with) if your chances of what complex and # of rooms is the same? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Also something to consider is going down with your friend, and asking to room together there at check-in. That is what I did my first CP (we didn't have the notification then). I had met her online, and we were both from NJ. We even got to meet once before we went down. The day of check-in we asked if we could room together, and were allowed to. In fact, we even got the apartment size/complex that we wanted. And it does help to get to check-in ASAP. All 3 times I got there around 8 am. Last CP, I was done before an hour had passed.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

I signed up for the roomie notifcation bc I know who I want to live with but the next day I emailed my recruiter and she told me that when you do that you don't get to say what preference you want but we can tell them at check-in and to ge there early so at least I know I will be living with the person I want to live with.

I even specifically asked that if I do roomie notication will they automatically place us in an apt size/complex bc if that's so, we'll just our chances at move in and forget the roomie notification and she emailed me and said we can tell them at move-in and to get there early so I'm hoping that is true bc we are hoping for a 2 or 3 bedroom in Chatham.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Great! I don't know who I want to room with yet (hoping to meet someone once people start getting ready for fall 08) but I know I want a 2 bedroom in Chatham so I guess I was just wondering if my chances of a that were better if I didn't try and room with any specific person.

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## shufingle

I tryed to opt into the Roommate Notification, but it said it wasnt avalibale for my group. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Nyxastra

shufingle said:


> I tryed to opt into the Roommate Notification, but it said it wasnt avalibale for my group. Has anyone else had this problem?



Which group are you in?  It may not be up for all arrival dates just yet.


----------



## shufingle

Im in the Jan 28th group


----------



## khancock

shufingle said:


> I tryed to opt into the Roommate Notification, but it said it wasnt avalibale for my group. Has anyone else had this problem?



If it isn't available for your group, it really isn't a "problem" per se.  That means that the system isn't available to you.  I think they are still testing and adjusting the system.  They just started it last program.  So it would make sense if they are limiting the number of groups that it is open to.


----------



## ariel sparrow

Hey everyone!

I just wanted to share some exciting news with you all. I went to my audition yesterday in Austin, Texas to be a character performer, and I was approved and also get to be "friends" with a face character=D


----------



## Katy0708

ariel sparrow said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share some exciting news with you all. I went to my audition yesterday in Austin, Texas to be a character performer, and I was approved and also get to be "friends" with a face character=D



YAY!!  
congrats!! may i ask who you get to be friends with?!


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just wanted to share some exciting news with you all. I went to my audition yesterday in Austin, Texas to be a character performer, and I was approved and also get to be "friends" with a face character=D



Congrats! That is awsome! Who is your "friend" if I can ask? Also, how tall were you measured?


----------



## ariel sparrow

When I get there, I will be in training to be friends with one of the wicked step-sisters from Cinderella as well as Chip and Dale=) They measured me at 5'3 1/2"...which is an inch shorter than what I measured myself at home.


----------



## Dee/Belle

ariel sparrow said:


> When I get there, I will be in training to be friends with one of the wicked step-sisters from Cinderella as well as Chip and Dale=) They measured me at 5'3 1/2"...which is an inch shorter than what I measured myself at home.




The step-sisters are my favorites! You are so lucky to be friends with them ;o) lots of creativity involved, there! Congratulations!


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> When I get there, I will be in training to be friends with one of the wicked step-sisters from Cinderella as well as Chip and Dale=) They measured me at 5'3 1/2"...which is an inch shorter than what I measured myself at home.



That's awsome! Congrats again!


----------



## Katy0708

ariel sparrow said:


> When I get there, I will be in training to be friends with one of the wicked step-sisters from Cinderella as well as Chip and Dale=) They measured me at 5'3 1/2"...which is an inch shorter than what I measured myself at home.



OMG!! That is so exciting! Well, congratulations and I hope you have so much fun!!


----------



## ariel sparrow

Thank you so much for sharing the excitement! =)


----------



## Coco83

shufingle said:


> Im in the Jan 28th group




I am in that group also and it told me the same thing. I emailed them to see if there was a way to still find out who my roommate will be but havent heard anything back yet.


----------



## Joanna71985

ariel sparrow said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the excitement! =)



You are so welcome.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

About how soon do they send you an acceptance package? My interview was 2 weeks ago tomorrow and nothing yet. I'm starting to worry that maybe I didn't get in.


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> About how soon do they send you an acceptance package? My interview was 2 weeks ago tomorrow and nothing yet. I'm starting to worry that maybe I didn't get in.



Aww, I'm sure it will be here any day now. I have heard people getting it in the 3-5 week range. I know it's tough. For my 2nd CP (from interview to letter) it took about 2 months to find out I was accepted (I had an audition in between). So just hang in there.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> About how soon do they send you an acceptance package? My interview was 2 weeks ago tomorrow and nothing yet. I'm starting to worry that maybe I didn't get in.


I got mine in 8 days but I interviewed the first week that you could so I'm sure they are backed up now with interviews and auditions so don't worry I'm sure you'll hear soon enough.  My recruiter told me if I did not hear on day 1 of week 3 to contact them asap so don't worry I'm sure it will come soon enough!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

If you audition after you interview, do you wait to get an acceptance letter for both? Say you interview and audition like 3 weeks later...do you wait around 5 weeks from the interview time? And what if you audition _before_ you interview...? 

Thanks


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Dee/Belle said:


> If you audition after you interview, do you wait to get an acceptance letter for both? Say you interview and audition like 3 weeks later...do you wait around 5 weeks from the interview time? And what if you audition _before_ you interview...?
> 
> Thanks


i'm pretty sure when my roommate auditioned that she was sent a letter prior to the audtion that her satus was pending based on the audition which pretty much stated she got in but based on her audition she would either be character or something else on her role list.  She didnt get character and ended up with hospitality.  

I'm not 100% if she got the letter before or after the audition but I do know she got a letter bc I was with her when she opened it.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Random question for whoever but do the apt's supply like toilet paper and garbage? or do you have to buy that type of stuff.  The only reason why I ask is bc we had like 15 on-campus apts and like 30 suites at my college and although they were "first class" in the terms of dorms, we still recieved TP weekly and could get garbage bags when needed.

Do we need to supply those things??


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> If you audition after you interview, do you wait to get an acceptance letter for both? Say you interview and audition like 3 weeks later...do you wait around 5 weeks from the interview time? And what if you audition _before_ you interview...?
> 
> Thanks



You get the letter after you audition. Until then your status is pending. You may also get an email after the audition. With me, I received an email after the audition saying I didn't get performer. Then almost 3 weeks after the audition I got my leter for character attendant.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Random question for whoever but do the apt's supply like toilet paper and garbage? or do you have to buy that type of stuff.  The only reason why I ask is bc we had like 15 on-campus apts and like 30 suites at my college and although they were "first class" in the terms of dorms, we still recieved TP weekly and could get garbage bags when needed.
> 
> Do we need to supply those things??



Yes, you need to supply toilet paper and garbage bags.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> Thank you, Ladies!



You're welcome.


----------



## Carissa

i just got my email from my audition. no character performing for me   hahaha no big deal though.  still being considered for another role?? keeping my fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> i just got my email from my audition. no character performing for me   hahaha no big deal though.  still being considered for another role?? keeping my fingers crossed!!!!



Awww, that stinks. The same thing happened to me. I'm sure that you will be considered for another role.


----------



## RR0206

I'm back with a costuming question. How many uniforms/costumes are cast members typically issued? It just dawned on me that if you get one or two its going to require a lot of washing every week!


----------



## Katy0708

RR0206 said:


> I'm back with a costuming question. How many uniforms/costumes are cast members typically issued? It just dawned on me that if you get one or two its going to require a lot of washing every week!



You are allowed to take 5 of the same pieces out. So you can get five shirts, 5 pants, or whatever (skirts, vests). And when you turn some of your costumes in, you are allowed to get new ones, so you don;t have to wash all the time (even though i did) The reason i washed my own is because a lot of people wore the same sized pants as i did, and i didn't want to risk the chance of not having a pair of pants.
If you have a hat or belt, you get only one of those.


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> I'm back with a costuming question. How many uniforms/costumes are cast members typically issued? It just dawned on me that if you get one or two its going to require a lot of washing every week!



You can take out up to 5 shirts, pants, ect. You can only take out one hat, belt, and stuff like that. Then when something gets dirty you can return it and get a new one (so you don't have to clean it if you don't want to).

Also, I don't know if it has changed (I was told it was going to) but character attendants (and performers for obvious reasons) don't do the costume take-out. However, I heard that attendants were going to be (if not already).


----------



## RR0206

Thank you, Joanna and Katy for the fast and informative (as always!) replies!


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> Thank you, Joanna and Katy for the fast and informative (as always!) replies!



You are welcome.


----------



## Katy0708

Anytime!!


----------



## FairestOfAll08

i attended austin entertainment audition and will be friends with snow white and also chip and dale this spring! i'm sooo excited!


----------



## Joanna71985

FairestOfAll08 said:


> i attended austin entertainment audition and will be friends with snow white and also chip and dale this spring! i'm sooo excited!



Congrats! That is sooooo exciting!!


----------



## Dee/Belle

FairestOfAll08 said:


> i attended austin entertainment audition and will be friends with snow white and also chip and dale this spring! i'm sooo excited!



Fabulous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mossman97

I am a former CP who worked at Big Thunder Mountain and Country Bears then moved onto MK Guest Relations and VIP tours. I would love to discuss anything about the experiences I had over 5 years. I have some good stories!


----------



## Joanna71985

Mossman97 said:


> I am a former CP who worked at Big Thunder Mountain and Country Bears then moved onto MK Guest Relations and VIP tours. I would love to discuss anything about the experiences I had over 5 years. I have some good stories!



That's awsome! If I wasn't such a wuss I would consider going for GR someday (I would love to do the tours, like KTTK and Backstage Magic) but you have to have nerves of steel (which I don't).


----------



## FairestOfAll08

im trying to send a private message but it keeps telling me error_no_postcount_pm or something like that. does that mean i need to post more? also i'm confused about housing. i've read that some people pick which apartment they want to live in when i thought you automatically got placed in one or the other depending on whether you were 21 or not?


----------



## Nyxastra

FairestOfAll08 said:


> im trying to send a private message but it keeps telling me error_no_postcount_pm or something like that. does that mean i need to post more? also i'm confused about housing. i've read that some people pick which apartment they want to live in when i thought you automatically got placed in one or the other depending on whether you were 21 or not?



You do have a bit of a choice; however, it really depends on if what you want is open.  On my first program I really wanted a 3 bedroom in Chatham, but when I arrived they only had 2 bedrooms and 4 bedrooms open.  If you do not care where you go then they will put you in what is open, but if there is a complex that you want to be in ask for that complex first then see what is available from there.


----------



## Joanna71985

FairestOfAll08 said:


> im trying to send a private message but it keeps telling me error_no_postcount_pm or something like that. does that mean i need to post more? also i'm confused about housing. i've read that some people pick which apartment they want to live in when i thought you automatically got placed in one or the other depending on whether you were 21 or not?



Nope, you are asked about preferences when you check-in. However, if you are under 21 you will automatically be placed in a wellness apartment. But there are wellness ones at both Chatham and Vista. So that won't make a difference.


----------



## FairestOfAll08

thanks for clearing that up for me! there's just so much to take in and learn about! i'm sure a lot of it will come once i get there and go through the process.


----------



## Joanna71985

FairestOfAll08 said:


> thanks for clearing that up for me! there's just so much to take in and learn about! i'm sure a lot of it will come once i get there and go through the process.



Don't worry, it will all work out.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

I am planning on applying for fall 08 CP.  If you do a fall CP .. about when do you arrive... early august or end of august?


----------



## Joanna71985

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I am planning on applying for fall 08 CP.  If you do a fall CP .. about when do you arrive... early august or end of august?



Both. The fall dates start arriving early August, and go up until early Sept.


----------



## Sorahana

I've got a question...what is nearby Chatham Square? I know what's near Vista, but I'd prefer to live in Chatham ^^.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I've got a question...what is nearby Chatham Square? I know what's near Vista, but I'd prefer to live in Chatham ^^.



Well, nothing is right next door to Chatham the way Vista has Walgreens and Wendys. But there is a Publix and shopping center about 10 minutes away by walking.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, nothing is right next door to Chatham the way Vista has Walgreens and Wendys. But there is a Publix and shopping center about 10 minutes away by walking.



Thanks =D. I'd prefer to be closer to things but I don't want to be in the partying complex lol. 
Another question, where would I find the address for Chatham? I can't find it anywhere >.> lol.


----------



## Tedi Bara

Hi..I have a question about the classes offered through the Disney College Program.  I'm not worried about credits, I just want to take advantage of everything while I'm there.  Which classes have you taken? Which classes would you reccomend?  Have anyone taken an Experientail Learning class?


----------



## ak714251

Is there ac in both vista and chatham?


----------



## Nyxastra

ak714251 said:


> Is there ac in both vista and chatham?



Yes there is AC in both Vista and Chatham.  There is also heat as well; however, I want to saw its electric but I do not remember.


----------



## Joanna71985

ak714251 said:


> Is there ac in both vista and chatham?



There sure is.


----------



## sk8bug72

I am hoping to do the spring quarter advantage program in 09, but I just realized that my brother will be graduating that June.  Is there any way that I would be able to get a weekend off so that I could fly home for his graduation????


----------



## Joanna71985

sk8bug72 said:


> I am hoping to do the spring quarter advantage program in 09, but I just realized that my brother will be graduating that June.  Is there any way that I would be able to get a weekend off so that I could fly home for his graduation????



You can request it off. However, there is no guarantee.


----------



## Tedi Bara

Tedi Bara said:


> Hi..I have a question about the classes offered through the Disney College Program.  I'm not worried about credits, I just want to take advantage of everything while I'm there.  Which classes have you taken? Which classes would you reccomend?  Have anyone taken an Experientail Learning class?



Classes? Anyone?


----------



## Joanna71985

I took Hospitality Management my first CP. It was nice. I learned a lot from it. One that I am considering taking is Experiential Learning. I have heard good things about it.


----------



## Sehsun

Tedi Bara, 
I am taking one of the Disney Exploration Series (DES) classes.  I am taking Exploring Guest Service at the Walt Disney World Resort, and I love it so much.  The DES classes are great if you just want to take advantage of the "learning" part of the CP.  There are no tests, homework, or papers.  Just lectures from great guest speakers as well as a great class instructor.


----------



## Joanna71985

That is another one that I am considering taking- one of the DES classes. They sound really interesting.


----------



## Nyxastra

sk8bug72 said:


> I am hoping to do the spring quarter advantage program in 09, but I just realized that my brother will be graduating that June.  Is there any way that I would be able to get a weekend off so that I could fly home for his graduation????



You can try and ask off.  As soon as you get to your work location go on a head and put in that weekend you want off.  The sooner you get it in the more likely you will be able to get it off.


----------



## Nyxastra

Tedi Bara said:


> Classes? Anyone?




I took the Communications class on my first program and I really enjoyed it.  The only difficult part of the class was getting together with the people in my group for the group project at the end.  All of the papers and speeches I had to do was how I was in my work area.  I'm realy looking at doing the Entertainment class this time around but it just depends.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Thanks =D. I'd prefer to be closer to things but I don't want to be in the partying complex lol.
> Another question, where would I find the address for Chatham? I can't find it anywhere >.> lol.



Yeah, I know. I have stayed at Chatham all 3 CPs. It is really nice there.


----------



## RR0206

I've read the reputations of the different complexes, namely that Vista is the place for the parties and Chatham is the newer, quieter, slightly more out of the way complex. Behind those broad strokes... has anyone written a sort of thorough compare and contrast of the atmospheres of the two complexes?

I'm trying to get a better feel for what each one offers, and I know people's opinions on them are going to be very subjective, which is why I'm trying to find out more  I'm not completely bothered by the thought of a huge, boisterous partying complex, just as I'm not really bothered by a very quiet, sedate one...but I'm digging for more details and experiences.


----------



## khancock

RR0206 said:


> Behind those broad strokes... has anyone written a sort of thorough compare and contrast of the atmospheres of the two complexes?



One could compare and contrast the amenities and locations of each complex, but not really the party vs. non party atmosphere.  The reason is that this has totally to do with the residents of the complex.  In addition, the complexes are pretty big so it has to do with residents in a specific section of a complex.

I lived in Vista in a rather quiet area back in bldg 39.  But it was only quiet during my time there.  When I went back to visit a friend who was on the program and decided to go back and see who was in my old place, that area was rocking.

The atmosphere changes based on the residents.  Always will.


----------



## Tedi Bara

Does anyone know how many cable outlets each bedroom has?


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

I got in!!!!! I'm doing the spring advantage program, and will be in mechandise!


----------



## Coco83

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> I got in!!!!! I'm doing the spring advantage program, and will be in mechandise!



 Congrats, What date are u going?


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> I got in!!!!! I'm doing the spring advantage program, and will be in mechandise!



Congrats!! Merchandise is fun.


----------



## Katy0708

Tedi Bara said:


> Does anyone know how many cable outlets each bedroom has?



For the television, there is only one cable outlet in Vista, so you have to get a splitter if you want your own tv in your room.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

Coco83 said:


> Congrats, What date are u going?



I will be arriving on Jan 28!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> I got in!!!!! I'm doing the spring advantage program, and will be in mechandise!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nyxastra

Tedi Bara said:


> Does anyone know how many cable outlets each bedroom has?



In Chatham there was only one cable outlet in the living room.  If you wanted cable in the bedrooms you will need to get a splitter and a chord that will reach to your room.


----------



## Carissa

ok sooo i'm starting to freak out just a little bit. i though i was anxious for auditions...but waiting for a final decision is SOOO much worse! it's been 3 weeks since my audition, 1 week from the big NO from entertainment, and i'm still waiting for my application to be reconsidered.  now i'm starting to get worried about canceling my housing license. i hope i get my final decision before my deadline.


----------



## Joanna71985

Good luck Carissa. Hang in there.


----------



## **Disney_Princess**

Hey there everyone. I never got a response to this post under the Spring '08 thread so I thought I'd try here:

As I had said, I have had to change my role from attractions to hospitality due to medical reasons. However, when we all got the e-mails for the pay rates I was still considered to be in attractions. I have not received any more information as far as what the rate for hospitality was. 
Therefore my question: Does anyone know what the pay rate for hospitality is?


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't know if anyone knows yet. The pay rates are being changed in Jan.


----------



## **Disney_Princess**

Everyone got e-mails about what the new rates were, but they are all different depending on your role. So the e-mail I received was for attractions and I wondered what the hospitality rate was because I changed my role after I had already gotton the e-mail.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

**Disney_Princess** said:


> Everyone got e-mails about what the new rates were, but they are all different depending on your role. So the e-mail I received was for attractions and I wondered what the hospitality rate was because I changed my role after I had already gotton the e-mail.


not many ppl get hospitality unless you have a GOOD reason for doing it such as its your major or you have past experience in working in hotels (thats what I was told at least).  So I don't think this group is large enough that someone would have hospitality.  Do you have facebook?  There is a group for the college program spring 2008 and I know of a few ppl that have hospitality.  Check that out, I'm sure they can help you out more.  If you have any ?s about it let me know.


----------



## khancock

You had to ask Disney to change your job due for medical reasons, why not follow up with them about your rate?


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

So what are the first few days like? When do you begin working?


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> So what are the first few days like? When do you begin working?



Day 1 is when you check in, get housing assignments, housing ID, and all the stuff.

Day 2 is when you find out your work area/location and sign up for classes (if you are taking any).

Day 3 is Traditions (yay for work ID).

Then you usually start training Day 4-5.


----------



## travlrmel

Thanks Joanna for the update!

This may seem like a silly question - but do the PI's get to take classes like CP's do?  Is there a limit on the number of classes?


----------



## Carissa

I GOT IN!!!! QSFB!! about time, since i applied on october 1st!!!!


yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Carissa said:


> I GOT IN!!!! QSFB!! about time, since i applied on october 1st!!!!
> 
> 
> yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

yay!! congrats.  It's amazing how quickly they got busy bc I interviewed on Sept 12 and got my packet on Sept 19!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Carissa said:


> I GOT IN!!!! QSFB!! about time, since i applied on october 1st!!!!
> 
> 
> yippeeeeeeeeee!!!!




Congratulations! Was that one of your top choices? That will be fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> yay!! congrats.  It's amazing how quickly they got busy bc I interviewed on Sept 12 and got my packet on Sept 19!



I think attending an audition has something to do with a long wait. Because I had to wait for awhile after my audition too.


----------



## Nyxastra

Joanna71985 said:


> I think attending an audition has something to do with a long wait. Because I had to wait for awhile after my audition too.



I attending an Audition and had a very long wait.  I went to the presentation on my campus September 17th, had my interview on the 18th but yet my audition wasn't until October 26th.  After my audition it wasn't until 13 days later did I get notification that I had been offered a position as a Character Performer (I didn't get an e-mail just a white packet).


----------



## Joanna71985

Nyxastra said:


> I attending an Audition and had a very long wait.  I went to the presentation on my campus September 17th, had my interview on the 18th but yet my audition wasn't until October 26th.  After my audition it wasn't until 13 days later did I get notification that I had been offered a position as a Character Performer (I didn't get an e-mail just a white packet).



Yeah. In 2006 I interviewed in early Feb, auditioned March 30, and got my letter almost 3 weeks after that. So overall about 2 months.


----------



## tinkerbell0o0

I have just read over the thread... and i had some questions.

1. What are all the job possibilities involved with operations... and do you get a preference at all on where within a certain role you would like to be placed?

2. is hospitality just working in the hotels?

3. if you do full service food(or w/e its called) do you get a preference in the restraunt you work in and/or if you are a waitress or a hostess?

4. I read something about an extra shift hotline number or something(don't remember where i read that)... so is it ever possible to work in another job inside your role and/or outside of role... and how is costuming done in those situations?

Sorry for all the questions.. this college program thing just sounds really interesting!


----------



## Joanna71985

tinkerbell0o0 said:


> I have just read over the thread... and i had some questions.
> 
> 1. What are all the job possibilities involved with operations... and do you get a preference at all on where within a certain role you would like to be placed?
> 
> 2. is hospitality just working in the hotels?
> 
> 3. if you do full service food(or w/e its called) do you get a preference in the restraunt you work in and/or if you are a waitress or a hostess?
> 
> 4. I read something about an extra shift hotline number or something(don't remember where i read that)... so is it ever possible to work in another job inside your role and/or outside of role... and how is costuming done in those situations?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.. this college program thing just sounds really interesting!



1. Operations is running the attractions. You work the actual ride, you help with FastPasses (if the ride has any), you could work stroller parking for the ride, work the front of the queue line, and so on. As for preferences, you can mention a ride you would like to work but Disney will place you where they need people. So it depends.

2. Yes, hospitality roles are at the resorts.

3. The same goes for the food roles. You can request someplace, but you will be placed somewhere before you arrive.

4. Yes, there is a link on the Portal (cast member website) that is for picking up extra hour shifts. As long as the shift doesn't require extra training, you can pick it up. You can also pick up a shift in another park that is the same as your role (for example, if you do merch in MK you can pick up a shift in merch at MGM). For costuming, you just go to the costuming area for the park/wherever you picked up the shift and get the costume. It should say what the costume is on the extra hour page.


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh, and welcome to DIS.


----------



## tinkerbell0o0

Thanks so much for your help!  The whole college program thing sounds really interesting and i think i might apply for fall 2009.


----------



## Joanna71985

tinkerbell0o0 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  The whole college program thing sounds really interesting and i think i might apply for fall 2009.



Awsome! I hope you do.


----------



## zulemara

RR0206 said:


> Good idea on the new thread! I'll christen it with two new questions!
> 
> My first is: somewhere on the WDWCP site it suggested bringing a wireless router. Has anyone done this, and is it beneficial? (I know how routers work and all, I just am wondering if its really more beneficial than a long ethernet cord).
> 
> And my second question sortof ties into the first. Are there any restrictions on internet usage there as far as videogame platforms are concerned? I don't imagine I could go without bringing my Xbox 360 and I'd definitely want to be playing it online, but I don't know if they block its usage or anything of the sort. (At my school they restrict Xbox Live to weekends only).
> 
> Thanks!



IDK If your second question was answered, but I do have the answer for you.  They use an internal addressing scheme and block every port under the sun.  It is necessary due to people file sharing and hogging all the bandwith.  Unfortunately, it also means it blocks some school online logins and most internet gaming.  You can open a ticket to have ports opened, but they aren't exactly quick to comply if it isn't school related.  You have an option to purchase a public IP address for something like 5 bux a month I think.  I don't remember exactly because all my roomies split the cost.  If you have a public IP address you won't be subject to their firewalls and will be able to game online.

I was a CP from aug 2004-May 2005 and that was the policy as of the time I left


----------



## J@Disney

My question is... what is the attire like for the first day? Like do you need to dress a certain way?


----------



## Nyxastra

J@Disney said:


> My question is... what is the attire like for the first day? Like do you need to dress a certain way?



Move in day you have to be within the Disney Look; however, you can wear polo shirts, jeans and tennis shoes.  I wore Business Attire on move-in day and as soon as I got to my apartment I changed clothes.  You cannot wear sleeveless tops becuase you are going to get your apartment id photo take that day as well.  I'm either going to wear jeans and a short sleeve top or kaki pants with a polo either way I'm wearing tennis shoes.  Traditions is the first day you will have to be in Disney Look Business attire.  For your first day that your park you will get notification what to wear for that day.


----------



## travlrmel

Thanks for the update!  This helps.  Does it also apply to professional interns too?


----------



## Joanna71985

J@Disney said:


> My question is... what is the attire like for the first day? Like do you need to dress a certain way?



First day can be casual, since you are just checking into your apartment. I would try to look neat though. I wore shorts and a t-shirt for all 3 times.


----------



## RR0206

zulemara said:


> IDK If your second question was answered, but I do have the answer for you.  They use an internal addressing scheme and block every port under the sun.  It is necessary due to people file sharing and hogging all the bandwith.  Unfortunately, it also means it blocks some school online logins and most internet gaming.  You can open a ticket to have ports opened, but they aren't exactly quick to comply if it isn't school related.  You have an option to purchase a public IP address for something like 5 bux a month I think.  I don't remember exactly because all my roomies split the cost.  If you have a public IP address you won't be subject to their firewalls and will be able to game online.
> 
> I was a CP from aug 2004-May 2005 and that was the policy as of the time I left



Wow, thanks so much for answering this for me. It is very nice to know that information in advance. Kindof bummed that I'm going to have to shell out more money to be able to game online, but in the scheme of things it is a small expense, and I'd rather do that than not get my gaming fix for four months


----------



## Andrusi

Incidentally, the port blocking will also interfere with IRC if you use that, as well as, of course, file sharing (this combo being bad news for an anime addict like me).  And the internal addressing means that, to sites like Megaupload that restrict usage based on your IP, some huge percentage of the College Program will all look like one guy (so there's always a race to see who gets the download first).

I suspected the blocked ports, but didn't know about the internal addressing.  That clears up a lot of questions for me.


----------



## ak714251

is a sweater and black pants good for traditions? is that business-y enough?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna71985 said:


> First day can be casual, since you are just checking into your apartment. I would try to look neat though. I wore shorts and a t-shirt for all 3 times.


we can wear sandals or crocs right?


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

ak714251 said:


> is a sweater and black pants good for traditions? is that business-y enough?


I'm going to wear a business suit for traditions.  That way I'll have an appropriate shirt on but I'll have a jacket on if for some reason they don't feel that it is appropirate.  If I get hot throughout the day, I'll take the jacket off.


----------



## kishijoten

ak714251 said:


> is a sweater and black pants good for traditions? is that business-y enough?



From the wdwcollegeprogram website: "Professional options for women include* dress pants *with a classic style blouse or *sweater*, skirted or pants suit, dress with or without a jacket, and business-style walking shorts with a blouse and jacket or vest."



			
				TinkerbellLuvr7 said:
			
		

> we can wear sandals or crocs right?


Yes    From all I've heard, the two rules to follow on check-in day are these: be comfortable and make sure you follow the Disney look guidelines from the shoulders up (for your housing ID picture).


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

kishijoten said:


> From the wdwcollegeprogram website: "Professional options for women include* dress pants *with a classic style blouse or *sweater*, skirted or pants suit, dress with or without a jacket, and business-style walking shorts with a blouse and jacket or vest."
> 
> 
> Yes    From all I've heard, the two rules to follow on check-in day are these: be comfortable and make sure you follow the Disney look guidelines from the shoulders up (for your housing ID picture).


yes!!!  I knew for check-in we had to wear short sleves, although depending on the weather they might be long sleves haha!!  As for the shoes, I guess depending on which floor apt I get, I might be digging out my tennis shoes to put on lol.  THANKS


----------



## Joanna71985

ak714251 said:


> is a sweater and black pants good for traditions? is that business-y enough?



Sure is.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> we can wear sandals or crocs right?



Yup, you can.


----------



## Sorahana

I had a question, what kind of tops would NOT be allowed for Traditions? My mom got me a plain old white blouse but I wanted to wear something else that isn't a blouse. Would what you would wear to church be appropriate (I'm talking nice clothes not casual lol)?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I had a question, what kind of tops would NOT be allowed for Traditions? My mom got me a plain old white blouse but I wanted to wear something else that isn't a blouse. Would what you would wear to church be appropriate (I'm talking nice clothes not casual lol)?



I think most tops should be fine, as long as they have sleeves and are not shabby. Church clothes would be fine.


----------



## apecharge

My major in college is Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism management, and for that degree I am required to work in the industry for credit.  I have wanted to do the CP for years now and I finally have the chance to do it next fall.  However I am having a hard time making a decision about something.  Last summer I toured the country with a drum and bugle corps, and I am debating doing it again this upcoming summer.  The world championships for drum corps are in August.
Last summer I spent 4 days with my family before moving to college and am trying to figure some things out.  If I applied for the Fall advantage program (and decided not to march this summer) I figure I would get about 3-4 weeks at home before leaving.  If I march this summer and do the program in Fall, I would get a total of maybe 1 and half weeks at home.  Or I could opt to not march and wait until august to do the CP and get about 2 months home.
Are there any perks to doing the Fall advantage program over the regular fall program other than more time to network?  
I haven't really asked many questions here, I am just looking for opinions, what you guys think about my predicament.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## zulemara

apecharge said:


> My major in college is Hotel, Restaurant and Tourism management, and for that degree I am required to work in the industry for credit.  I have wanted to do the CP for years now and I finally have the chance to do it next fall.  However I am having a hard time making a decision about something.  Last summer I toured the country with a drum and bugle corps, and I am debating doing it again this upcoming summer.  The world championships for drum corps are in August.
> Last summer I spent 4 days with my family before moving to college and am trying to figure some things out.  If I applied for the Fall advantage program (and decided not to march this summer) I figure I would get about 3-4 weeks at home before leaving.  If I march this summer and do the program in Fall, I would get a total of maybe 1 and half weeks at home.  Or I could opt to not march and wait until august to do the CP and get about 2 months home.
> Are there any perks to doing the Fall advantage program over the regular fall program other than more time to network?
> I haven't really asked many questions here, I am just looking for opinions, what you guys think about my predicament.  Thank you in advance!



OMG OMG OMG! What Corps??? I marched Blue Stars in 2004 and my bf marched in 2006!

To answer your question, I did exactly what you're talking about.  I went off to my first year of college and auditioned in Nov for the Blue Stars.  In February after break, I decided I wanted to do the college program.  I was home for two weeks from college, went off to drum corps, came home for 2 weeks, and went to Disney.  What a crazy year!  I wouldn't have done it any other way!

You have a chance to do both, so by all means, DO!!!  I'm a campus rep(as my thingy below my name indicates) and in all honesty, you'll just be there during the hot months.  If you're looking to network, you can do so during the regular fall program and if you want to spend more time, you can always extend your program.  I went down Aug 24th and left May 14th.  I even made arrangements to be able to march when I got back, but was unable to due to injury.  

You only have so many years to march corps and you have to be in college to be a CP.  I know what you mean with family, but they'll be there when you get back.  Extend yourself and do both. You WON'T regret it.  My only regret is that 2004 was the only year I was able to march.  Now I'm stuck drinking beer with the alumni


----------



## apecharge

I marched this past summer with Carolina Crown.  It is such a small world!  Everywhere I go I find another drum corps person!  I like where you are coming from with setting up a year where everything would fit in.  Other things I have to consider though are job offers I have recieved from various high schools to come tech their marching bands.  I have a lot to think about....I think I might write down all the pros and cons of doing different things next year and compare lists.


----------



## zulemara

apecharge said:


> I marched this past summer with Carolina Crown.  It is such a small world!  Everywhere I go I find another drum corps person!  I like where you are coming from with setting up a year where everything would fit in.  Other things I have to consider though are job offers I have recieved from various high schools to come tech their marching bands.  I have a lot to think about....I think I might write down all the pros and cons of doing different things next year and compare lists.



I was on the cast bus riding back from MK to the parking lot and a guy had on a Boston Crusader jacket.  It turned out to be the center snare! Small world indeed!

I still say march and do the college program.  Doors will open up for you.  I know what it's like to tech a marching band, but it's not your major.


----------



## apecharge

zulemara said:


> I was on the cast bus riding back from MK to the parking lot and a guy had on a Boston Crusader jacket.  It turned out to be the center snare! Small world indeed!
> 
> I still say march and do the college program.  Doors will open up for you.  I know what it's like to tech a marching band, but it's not your major.



It was my major.  I was a Music Ed major but just recently switched.  It is fun to see the different people in corps jackets.  Everytime I see one I go say hi to the person and chat with them a bit.  It takes a special kind of person to do drum corps....a crazy special kind of person.

We'll see what happens and I will be sure to let you know.


----------



## Nyxastra

apecharge said:


> I marched this past summer with Carolina Crown.  It is such a small world!  Everywhere I go I find another drum corps person!  I like where you are coming from with setting up a year where everything would fit in.  Other things I have to consider though are job offers I have recieved from various high schools to come tech their marching bands.  I have a lot to think about....I think I might write down all the pros and cons of doing different things next year and compare lists.



You marched Crown?  I loved the show this year and totally lost count how many times I saw/listened to it.  I marched on guard with Spirit way back in the day when I was 15/16 (it was back in 2000/2001).  I currently teach Color Guard for different high schools around in my area. Being a teacher/tech for high school bands is not only fun but a great learning experience because each high school does things differently.  I would definatly say try and do the college program and either march again or teach.  I'm a Fashion Major but I still enjoy guard so much that I still love to teach it.


----------



## zulemara

Nyxastra said:


> You marched Crown?  I loved the show this year and totally lost count how many times I saw/listened to it.  I marched on guard with Spirit way back in the day when I was 15/16 (it was back in 2000/2001).  I currently teach Color Guard for different high schools around in my area. Being a teacher/tech for high school bands is not only fun but a great learning experience because each high school does things differently.  I would definatly say try and do the college program and either march again or teach.  I'm a Fashion Major but I still enjoy guard so much that I still love to teach it.



It's certainly nice to get a third opinion.  If it's possible you'll have the option to tech in two years rather than next year, then your choice should be more clear.   I think you had a good idea in putting down the pros and cons of each.  

coincidentally, it also takes a very strange person to be a mobile DJ.  You have to be a little off your rocker to stand up in front of crowds in silver metallic pants(which I bought while at Disney) or a full MJ costume and perform the Thriller dance.

Between drum corps and the college program, I changed A TON from who I was before I left.  It's a good character building experience and can open doors in the future.  Ultimately it's up to you to decide what you'll be most happy with.  Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

Hey Everyone!

Not to change the topic of the drum corps (several of my friends were in corps), but I have a couple of questions about the fall advantage versus fall program.

Background: I was offered a Character Performer role for Spring 2008, but had to turn it down because of a class conflict. I've been told they won't hold it against me when I reaudition in the Spring, but I'm worried that I will not get entertainment again.

1) So the question is - can I indicate that I would prefer fall advantage, but that the Entertainment role is more important to me, so if there are only entertainment openings for the fall, then I would rather do that?

2) Also, if someone passes the entertainment audition once, do they usually pass it again?

3) If I did fall advantage, would I have some spring advantage roommates over the summer and then get falls in August? Or do they try to pair up the fall advantages from the beginning?

Thanks

PS - does anyone currently in the program have insider knowledge on when the auditions will be in the Spring - they're not going to be posted on the website for two months and I'm beginning to get very anxious!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Not to change the topic of the drum corps (several of my friends were in corps), but I have a couple of questions about the fall advantage versus fall program.
> 
> Background: I was offered a Character Performer role for Spring 2008, but had to turn it down because of a class conflict. I've been told they won't hold it against me when I reaudition in the Spring, but I'm worried that I will not get entertainment again.
> 
> 1) So the question is - can I indicate that I would prefer fall advantage, but that the Entertainment role is more important to me, so if there are only entertainment openings for the fall, then I would rather do that?
> 
> 2) Also, if someone passes the entertainment audition once, do they usually pass it again?
> 
> 3) If I did fall advantage, would I have some spring advantage roommates over the summer and then get falls in August? Or do they try to pair up the fall advantages from the beginning?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS - does anyone currently in the program have insider knowledge on when the auditions will be in the Spring - they're not going to be posted on the website for two months and I'm beginning to get very anxious!



1) Yes you can tell them that.

2) That depends on what the entertainment people are looking for.

3) No. You would be checking in with other fall advantage people.

4) No one knows about the dates/places til they are announced.


----------



## Ben769394

Hi, you guys are really helpful by answering all these qusetions.  I do have some questions in mind.  

1.  Does all the chatham apts have only one bathroom per apt (4-6 ppl) or one bathroom per room (2 ppl)?  

2.  I will be taking plane to Orlando and using Mears to get to Vista Way.  Do I have to drag my luggages everywhere during the registration process or they have places for luggages?

3.  After I am done with registration, where do I take buses to Chatham apts?

4.  My flight arrives at Orlando around 10.  Do you think I have time to go to Walmart after I finish all the registration stuff and what happens after the registrations process?

5.  What is the frequency for the mall and walmart buses? and where do I take them in Chatham?

6.  I was casted as a lifeguard.  Does anyone know where and when I will be taking the swimming test and what is it about?  And if I wasn't able to fax pre-test form to Disney, will I be transfer to other department?  

thank you for reading my questions!!! I can't wait for the program to start.  The weather is really bad in Buffalo (15 inches of snow from yesterday to today and may be a lil bit more tomorrow too!) and I have to take a final early tomorrow morning... :X


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Ben,
I will try to answer your questions as best as I can.

1. Does all the chatham apts have only one bathroom per apt (4-6 ppl) or one bathroom per room (2 ppl)? There should be one bathroom per bedroom at Chatham.

2. I will be taking plane to Orlando and using Mears to get to Vista Way.  Do I have to drag my luggages everywhere during the registration process or they have places for luggages? They should have a place where you can set your luggage aside during registration because when I saw people in line, I didn't see anyone carrying their luggage around.

3.  After I am done with registration, where do I take buses to Chatham apts? There is a central bus stop location at Vista Way, and I'm sure the people at check-in will direct you towards there.

4.  My flight arrives at Orlando around 10.  Do you think I have time to go to Walmart after I finish all the registration stuff and what happens after the registrations process? Yes, you should have time to go to Wal-Mart after registration.  In fact, there should be a bus taking people to Wal-Mart that day, if I remember.  A few hours after check-in, there will be a 2-hour housing meeting at The Commons, and you can take a bus there.

5.  What is the frequency for the mall and walmart buses? and where do I take them in Chatham? There are certain days where the buses take you to Wal-Mart and the mall, and it does not run as frequently as the ones to work do.  Definitely pick up a transportation guide (or two) at check-in!

6.  I was casted as a lifeguard.  Does anyone know where and when I will be taking the swimming test and what is it about?  And if I wasn't able to fax pre-test form to Disney, will I be transfer to other department? You will take your swimming test on day 2 of check-in, and the people at check-in will let you know when and where it is.  I don't know about the pre-test form, though.

Good luck on your final and stay warm!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ben769394 said:


> Hi, you guys are really helpful by answering all these qusetions.  I do have some questions in mind.
> 
> 1.  Does all the chatham apts have only one bathroom per apt (4-6 ppl) or one bathroom per room (2 ppl)?
> 
> 2.  I will be taking plane to Orlando and using Mears to get to Vista Way.  Do I have to drag my luggages everywhere during the registration process or they have places for luggages?
> 
> 3.  After I am done with registration, where do I take buses to Chatham apts?
> 
> 4.  My flight arrives at Orlando around 10.  Do you think I have time to go to Walmart after I finish all the registration stuff and what happens after the registrations process?
> 
> 5.  What is the frequency for the mall and walmart buses? and where do I take them in Chatham?
> 
> 6.  I was casted as a lifeguard.  Does anyone know where and when I will be taking the swimming test and what is it about?  And if I wasn't able to fax pre-test form to Disney, will I be transfer to other department?
> 
> thank you for reading my questions!!! I can't wait for the program to start.  The weather is really bad in Buffalo (15 inches of snow from yesterday to today and may be a lil bit more tomorrow too!) and I have to take a final early tomorrow morning... :X



Hi there. 

1) It depends on complex. I stayed in a 3-BR at Chatham and there were 3 baths (one per bedroom). However, at Vista there are 2 baths for 3 bedrooms. And I am pretty sure 4-BR have only 2 baths either way.

2) They will have a place for lugguage when you check in.

3) There is a main bus area at Vista. You can't miss it.

4) Oh yeah. You will have time to get to Walmart after check-in and the housing meeting.

5) I believe the Walmart bus only runs 6 days a week. And certain times for certain days. Some run only morning to afternoon, and others run afternoon to evening.

6) You take the lifeguard test at Mickey's Retreat (which is across from Chatham). I believe you take it day #2.


----------



## Nyxastra

Ben769394 said:


> Hi, you guys are really helpful by answering all these qusetions.  I do have some questions in mind.
> 
> 1.  Does all the chatham apts have only one bathroom per apt (4-6 ppl) or one bathroom per room (2 ppl)?
> 
> 2.  I will be taking plane to Orlando and using Mears to get to Vista Way.  Do I have to drag my luggages everywhere during the registration process or they have places for luggages?
> 
> 3.  After I am done with registration, where do I take buses to Chatham apts?
> 
> 4.  My flight arrives at Orlando around 10.  Do you think I have time to go to Walmart after I finish all the registration stuff and what happens after the registrations process?
> 
> 5.  What is the frequency for the mall and walmart buses? and where do I take them in Chatham?
> 
> 6.  I was casted as a lifeguard.  Does anyone know where and when I will be taking the swimming test and what is it about?  And if I wasn't able to fax pre-test form to Disney, will I be transfer to other department?
> 
> thank you for reading my questions!!! I can't wait for the program to start.  The weather is really bad in Buffalo (15 inches of snow from yesterday to today and may be a lil bit more tomorrow too!) and I have to take a final early tomorrow morning... :X




1) I can only speak for a 4 bedroom at Chatham because that is where I lived but there we had 2 full baths (one bathroom was shared with 2 rooms) and then in the hallway near the kitchen we had a half bath.

2) They will have a place for it.

3)The main bus station is located at the front of Vista by the main pool.  You will see it when you check in.

4) You will have time to run errands after you finish the check-in process.  There is at least 2 hours between the end of the check in process and the first housing meeting which will be in the Commons area (you will take a bus there)


----------



## theatre817

I know many things are similar between the CP and PI, however I know I will be living in Northbridge and was just wondering, if anyone knows, how this effects my check-in process.  I'm unsure as to if I will have to attend the housing meeting, since I am technically not living on property, etc.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## khancock

theatre817 said:


> I know many things are similar between the CP and PI, however I know I will be living in Northbridge and was just wondering, if anyone knows, how this effects my check-in process.  I'm unsure as to if I will have to attend the housing meeting, since I am technically not living on property, etc.  Can anyone help me out?



You will be told what you need to do when you arrive.  There isn't a "blanket" process for Professional Internships because people are in different situations.  Some are first time cast members.  Some are alumni who did their CP recently and dont have to go through traditions or other training again.  Others are alumni who did their CP earlier and have to do that stuff again.  

My guess is that there isnt a housing meeting since the meeting that CPs go to deal with the specific complexes (who to call for maintenance, how to use the busses, how to check people in).  But I'm sure you will have to do some sort of paperwork and stuff related to housing.


----------



## Ben769394

thank you all for answering my questions!!!  I just took my last final in my college career, now I can relax and enjoy the holidays!!! I can't wait to go to Orlando!!! Wish everyone happy holidays!!!


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Has anyone ever done the fall advantage program? I am considering doing this because I don't know if I can wait till spring '09! haha

How early can you apply? And what are some advantages to doing fall vs. spring? Thanks!

Hope


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Hope,
I am in the fall program right now.  I think you can start applying next month (January)!  I applied back in January of this year and had my phone interview then too.

One advantage of doing fall is that you get to be at Disney during some major holidays - Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas.  There are nice decorations up and special events going on during those times, like Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  The weather is starting to cool down as well (but I prefer warmer weather).

In the spring program, you would experience more of FL's cooler weather, and you would be here for one major holiday, Easter (I hear it gets busy then).  If you did fall advantage, you would be in FL for some hot months (July and August).  I prefer that over January-March FL weather though. 

It was/is a bit difficult to get through the holidays without my family, but I am making the most of it and keeping busy.  This is something you may want to consider if you are thinking of doing the fall/fall advantage program.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Joanna71985

Ben769394 said:


> thank you all for answering my questions!!!  I just took my last final in my college career, now I can relax and enjoy the holidays!!! I can't wait to go to Orlando!!! Wish everyone happy holidays!!!



You are welcome. And that's great you are all done with finals. I still have 2 more to go.



Haveamagicalday! said:


> Has anyone ever done the fall advantage program? I am considering doing this because I don't know if I can wait till spring '09! haha
> 
> How early can you apply? And what are some advantages to doing fall vs. spring? Thanks!
> 
> Hope



Hey Hope. I have done both Spring and Fall (Spring 2005, and Fall Advantage 2006). They should start applying for Fall 2008 late Jan/early Feb. As for advantages, having done both I would definitely do Fall over Spring (even though my next full CP will be Spring 2009 hopefully). I loved being down in FL for the holidays, and getting to work the holiday parties (mnsshp and mvmcp). It is such an awsome and festive time. Plus you get an awsome holiday discount.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> Plus you get an awesome holiday discount.



Oh yeah!!  That is a BIG plus for doing the fall program.  Every winter, cast members enjoy the Family Holiday Celebration which includes several discounts for many things.  I have been taking advantage of it a lot!


----------



## Ben769394

Oh... I just read something about banking in the Spring 08 facebook group and here are my questions.

1.  My bank doesn't have any branches in Orlando, should I stick with my bank or open up an account in Vista Credit Union?

2.  Do I apply for Vista Credit Union during the first day of move in and how long will take them to  send me the atm or Credit card?

3.  Which checking account do you guys prefer and is there any atm fee?

Once again, I thank you all for reading my questions!!!


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Sehsun said:


> Hi Hope,
> I am in the fall program right now.  I think you can start applying next month (January)!  I applied back in January of this year and had my phone interview then too.
> 
> One advantage of doing fall is that you get to be at Disney during some major holidays - Halloween, Thanksgiving, and Christmas.  There are nice decorations up and special events going on during those times, like Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  The weather is starting to cool down as well (but I prefer warmer weather).
> 
> In the spring program, you would experience more of FL's cooler weather, and you would be here for one major holiday, Easter (I hear it gets busy then).  If you did fall advantage, you would be in FL for some hot months (July and August).  I prefer that over January-March FL weather though.
> 
> It was/is a bit difficult to get through the holidays without my family, but I am making the most of it and keeping busy.  This is something you may want to consider if you are thinking of doing the fall/fall advantage program.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!





Joanna71985 said:


> You are welcome. And that's great you are all done with finals. I still have 2 more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hope. I have done both Spring and Fall (Spring 2005, and Fall Advantage 2006). They should start applying for Fall 2008 late Jan/early Feb. As for advantages, having done both I would definitely do Fall over Spring (even though my next full CP will be Spring 2009 hopefully). I loved being down in FL for the holidays, and getting to work the holiday parties (mnsshp and mvmcp). It is such an awsome and festive time. Plus you get an awsome holiday discount.



Thank you guys so much for replying! I have some more questions now though...

Do you get to go home for Thanksgiving and Christmas?

Also, my dream is to be in Entertainment and I was wondering if this would affect my decision. I know either way it will be really hot. Is there a big difference in the weather for a character performer?

Thanks again!
Hope


----------



## Sehsun

Haveamagicalday! said:


> Thank you guys so much for replying! I have some more questions now though...
> 
> Do you get to go home for Thanksgiving and Christmas?
> 
> Also, my dream is to be in Entertainment and I was wondering if this would affect my decision. I know either way it will be really hot. Is there a big difference in the weather for a character performer?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Hope



Hi Hope,
I did not get to go home for Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Even if you try to request those days off way in advance, scheduling may not give them to you because those holidays are already given off to full-timers and/or people with higher seniority.

If your dream is to be in Entertainment, working in Entertainment for Disney is a great way to start!  Yes, it does get hot, but I think it is something your body should get used to.


----------



## Joanna71985

Ben769394 said:


> Oh... I just read something about banking in the Spring 08 facebook group and here are my questions.
> 
> 1.  My bank doesn't have any branches in Orlando, should I stick with my bank or open up an account in Vista Credit Union?
> 
> 2.  Do I apply for Vista Credit Union during the first day of move in and how long will take them to  send me the atm or Credit card?
> 
> 3.  Which checking account do you guys prefer and is there any atm fee?
> 
> Once again, I thank you all for reading my questions!!!



Hey Ben.

1) I didn't have any local banks either. So I went with the VCU. I still have my account, as a matter of fact.

2) You will find out all about banking options Day 1 at the housing meeting. I think it is no more then a week (even less, I think).

3) I went with Savings (still do, actually). I don't think I could deal with the checking account.


----------



## canadaboy25

Hey. my name's Corey and I'm new to the boards. Im in the Spring 2008 CP doing Transportation.

Has anyone done Transportation before or known someone who has, and could shed some light on the role? Its been hard to find people who have done it so I dont really know what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## theatre817

Hey everyone!  I was wondering if anyone could comment on the most abundant gas station near Disney or around Orlando.  I am bringing my car and am applying for a gas card and was just wondering if there were a ton of exxon/mobiles or valeros or such.  Also, I'm in the professional internship program and will not be staying at Vista way, but at Northbridge so I'll be driving from the mall area.  Thank you!


----------



## Sehsun

theatre817 said:


> Hey everyone!  I was wondering if anyone could comment on the most abundant gas station near Disney or around Orlando.  I am bringing my car and am applying for a gas card and was just wondering if there were a ton of exxon/mobiles or valeros or such.  Thank you!



There is a Hess not too far from Chatham which has very good prices.  The nearest Wal-Mart always has the best prices.  There is also a Hess on Disney property.

I don't know if I have seen an Exxon/Mobil around here, and I have not seen a Valeros.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Sehsun said:


> Hi Hope,
> I did not get to go home for Thanksgiving or Christmas.  Even if you try to request those days off way in advance, scheduling may not give them to you because those holidays are already given off to full-timers and/or people with higher seniority.
> 
> If your dream is to be in Entertainment, working in Entertainment for Disney is a great way to start!  Yes, it does get hot, but I think it is something your body should get used to.



Thanks for the information about the holidays! At first the idea of not being home for Christmas kind of scared me.  I told my parents and they said not to worry about missing any holidays and told me I should follow my dreams! They said they would come down to WDW for Christmas! 

I have only been to WDW during the summer season and once we went during February, so I would love to see it during the holidays! 

How difficult is it to get accepted into the Entertainment division for CP? I am currently an acting major and I have a lot of experience in singing and dance also. Hopefully this will help? 

thanks again!
Hope


----------



## zulemara

yeah wait and get a chase hess card.  I had one and it was great.  The Hess station on property always has the best gas prices.  The station by Vista Way is ALWAYS the highest - im talkin as much as 50 centers higher than Hess


----------



## Joanna71985

Haveamagicalday! said:


> Thanks for the information about the holidays! At first the idea of not being home for Christmas kind of scared me.  I told my parents and they said not to worry about missing any holidays and told me I should follow my dreams! They said they would come down to WDW for Christmas!
> 
> I have only been to WDW during the summer season and once we went during February, so I would love to see it during the holidays!
> 
> How difficult is it to get accepted into the Entertainment division for CP? I am currently an acting major and I have a lot of experience in singing and dance also. Hopefully this will help?
> 
> thanks again!
> Hope



It depends on what they are looking for. Certain heights are harder then others, because there are so many people. Of course, having dance experience (and being able to animate and be silly) can help.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Joanna71985 said:


> It depends on what they are looking for. Certain heights are harder then others, because there are so many people. Of course, having dance experience (and being able to animate and be silly) can help.



I am 5'2". I have been told that is chipmunk height. Is that pretty common?


----------



## Joanna71985

Haveamagicalday! said:


> I am 5'2". I have been told that is chipmunk height. Is that pretty common?



That's my height!  Yes it is unfortunately. My next audition will be my 5th. Hopefully you will have better luck then me.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Joanna71985 said:


> That's my height!  Yes it is unfortunately. My next audition will be my 5th. Hopefully you will have better luck then me.



Oh wow! What are the auditions like? Are there a lot of people there?

So what was your job during your previous CP? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Joanna71985

Haveamagicalday! said:


> Oh wow! What are the auditions like? Are there a lot of people there?
> 
> So what was your job during your previous CP?
> 
> Thanks again!



Yeah, I know. The auditions have 2 parts to them- dance and animation. First is the animation part. This is basically like charades. They tell you something to act out (remember, the characters don't talk), like making a sandwich for example. Then comes the dance part. It starts out easy, and gets harder towards the end. As for people-wise, some auditions have more people then others. At the one I went to in Boston, there were about 50 people. However, the ones I went to in FL had a lot more. Probably around 65+. So it all depends. And my CP roles have been (in order) merchandise, character attendant (which I got when I didn't pass the audition) and custodial/character attendant (last summer).


----------



## Katy0708

What are the biggest competitions in height ranges for characters? I know the Pooh-munk height is really big, but what about the others?


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> What are the biggest competitions in height ranges for characters? I know the Pooh-munk height is really big, but what about the others?



Pluto and Eeyore are also competitive too. The ones they really need are mice and Tigger/Goofy.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, I know. The auditions have 2 parts to them- dance and animation. First is the animation part. This is basically like charades. They tell you something to act out (remember, the characters don't talk), like making a sandwich for example. Then comes the dance part. It starts out easy, and gets harder towards the end. As for people-wise, some auditions have more people then others. At the one I went to in Boston, there were about 50 people. However, the ones I went to in FL had a lot more. Probably around 65+. So it all depends. And my CP roles have been (in order) merchandise, character attendant (which I got when I didn't pass the audition) and custodial/character attendant (last summer).



The auditions sound really fun! I will be auditioning in Oklahoma City if they have auditions there again, so Idk how many people will be there. That is so awesome that you have done the CP three times! I bet it's really fun to be a character attendant too!


----------



## Joanna71985

Haveamagicalday! said:


> The auditions sound really fun! I will be auditioning in Oklahoma City if they have auditions there again, so Idk how many people will be there. That is so awesome that you have done the CP three times! I bet it's really fun to be a character attendant too!



Well, when you audition good luck! It is really fun. I enjoyed my last CP audition (the other 3 were to extend) because I knew the guy who was running it. 

And yeah, I love doing the CP. I have decided that I want to work at Disney FT once I graduate (which hopefully will be next Dec). As for character attendant, if I couldn't be a performer attendant was the next best thing. I had soooo much fun. Also, I was in FL for the holidays (Fall Advantage) so I was there for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Awsome time to be in FL.


----------



## darby01_2007

Joanna, after we check in and move all our stuff into the apartments what happens after that and how long does it last??? I'm only talking about the first day there! I know Traditions is on the 2nd day.


----------



## Joanna71985

darby01_2007 said:


> Joanna, after we check in and move all our stuff into the apartments what happens after that and how long does it last??? I'm only talking about the first day there! I know Traditions is on the 2nd day.



After you go to check-in, you are then set to move into your apartment. There is a housing meeting that you go to. There are a few meetings during the day (they vary base on what time you went to check-in). The first one usually starts early afternoon (12-1pm). After the housing meeting you are then free for the rest of the day. Traditions actually is on Day 3. Day 2 is when you find out your work location, and sign up for any classes.


----------



## darby01_2007

Thanks for clarifying that for me Joanna


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Hey guys!  Your information has been very helpful!  I'm thinking about doing the CP for fall 2008.  When will we know when/where auditions will be for "entertainment" jobs in this program???
Also, how many hours per week do you really work?  I know it says anywhere from 30-50 hours depending on time of year, but that's a pretty big gap!


----------



## darby01_2007

This might not be too helpful, but during the presentation people inquired about auditions and the Disney rep was able to give them dates and locations. Maybe you can contact the person at your college that is in charge of the CP and ask him/her.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

I actually just read online that they would have the dates posted later, so I"ll check back once it's closer to mid-January!  Thanks though.  I'm not sure if there is a person who is in charge of the program here at my college...I think we only get E-Presentations, but I"ll look into that.


----------



## Sehsun

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Also, how many hours per week do you really work?  I know it says anywhere from 30-50 hours depending on time of year, but that's a pretty big gap!



We are guaranteed to be scheduled at least 30 hours a week.  I usually get 2 days off a week, except in busy weeks.  The week of Thanksgiving I worked 39.90 hours.  On the week of October 14th-20th, I worked 43.40 hours (I just chose a random week to show how the hours worked varies).

Next week I am scheduled every day except the 27th (but am trying to give away some shifts).


----------



## darby01_2007

How many hours a day is Traditions??? What time does it start and what tme does it end for the day?


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, when you audition good luck! It is really fun. I enjoyed my last CP audition (the other 3 were to extend) because I knew the guy who was running it.
> 
> And yeah, I love doing the CP. I have decided that I want to work at Disney FT once I graduate (which hopefully will be next Dec). As for character attendant, if I couldn't be a performer attendant was the next best thing. I had soooo much fun. Also, I was in FL for the holidays (Fall Advantage) so I was there for Thanksgiving and Christmas. Awsome time to be in FL.



that is so awesome that you decided you want to work at Disney! For me, that has always been something i have truly been considering, and I think the college program would help me decide if it is the place for me or not. Do you feel the CP has given you lots of connections that will help with your Disney career?


----------



## Sehsun

darby01_2007 said:


> How many hours a day is Traditions??? What time does it start and what tme does it end for the day?



I think it was about 3-4 hours.  You can either be scheduled the morning one or the afternoon one.  I was scheduled the afternoon one at 1:30 and was done by about 4:30-5:00.

I am not sure what time the morning one starts, but they were done by about noon.

The cool thing is, the day you have Traditions is your first day of work!  After you are finished with Traditions, you can go to the parks for free!


----------



## canadaboy25

darby01_2007 said:


> How many hours a day is Traditions??? What time does it start and what tme does it end for the day?



Traditions is on the third or fourth day, and there are two sessions each day, one from 8-12, and one from 1-5...but of course, you only have to go to one session

I really want the morning class so I have a half a day to go to a theme park


----------



## Joanna71985

darby01_2007 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me Joanna



You are welcome! 



Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Hey guys!  Your information has been very helpful!  I'm thinking about doing the CP for fall 2008.  When will we know when/where auditions will be for "entertainment" jobs in this program???
> Also, how many hours per week do you really work?  I know it says anywhere from 30-50 hours depending on time of year, but that's a pretty big gap!



Audition info will not be up for quite some time. They will start applying for Fall 2008 late Jan/early Feb. I don't believe that the audition dates/times will be up for a month after that. When I auditioned in March 2006 the dates were not up until late Feb/early March (it was March 30th for mine).



Haveamagicalday! said:


> that is so awesome that you decided you want to work at Disney! For me, that has always been something i have truly been considering, and I think the college program would help me decide if it is the place for me or not. Do you feel the CP has given you lots of connections that will help with your Disney career?



Thanks! It definitely has. I have met a LOT of great people, many of whom I still correspond with.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

darby01_2007 said:


> How many hours a day is Traditions??? What time does it start and what tme does it end for the day?


how did you make that mickey thing in ur siggie???  It is very cute and I want one!!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

canadaboy25 said:


> Traditions is on the third or fourth day, and there are two sessions each day, one from 8-12, and one from 1-5...but of course, you only have to go to one session
> 
> I really want the morning class so I have a half a day to go to a theme park


my roommate did the program from aug-oct (she quit for various reasons) but she had the morning traditions class with all of her roommates and they were able to go park hopping for most of the day since it was aug and the parks are open really late.  I think they even ate dinner somewhere in the parks, I'm not sure where prolly just a Counter Service.  

I also want morning traditions so I can do the same thing.  I'm pretty sure she did not start job training until a few days after that bc she was in the parks every day until she started training and then they would go at night to the parks.

I can't wait!!!


----------



## canadaboy25

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> my roommate did the program from aug-oct (she quit for various reasons) but she had the morning traditions class with all of her roommates and they were able to go park hopping for most of the day since it was aug and the parks are open really late.  I think they even ate dinner somewhere in the parks, I'm not sure where prolly just a Counter Service.
> 
> I also want morning traditions so I can do the same thing.  I'm pretty sure she did not start job training until a few days after that bc she was in the parks every day until she started training and then they would go at night to the parks.
> 
> I can't wait!!!



That sounds awesome! I really want the morning one now! but if we do get the afternoon one, there would still be enough time to go for dinner, a ride or two, and see Wishes at MK

I dont know how much time I'll have before training, because my role (Transportation) requires some of the most training, but I hope its at least a day or two!


----------



## Joanna71985

Back in 2005 during my first CP, I had the early EARLY Traditions class. That was nice because then I had the whole day to go play in the parks.


----------



## Nyxastra

I had the afternoon Traditions on my first program.  I was out and to the parks by five and so I still got a few hours to play in the parks.  It wasn't busy that day so a few people and I still managed to ride a lot.


----------



## darby01_2007

That's cool tha we can go to the parks for free on the third day!!! Can I get my family in for free too??Or do I have to wait befoe I do that?


----------



## Joanna71985

darby01_2007 said:


> That's cool tha we can go to the parks for free on the third day!!! Can I get my family in for free too??Or do I have to wait befoe I do that?



I believe you get the Maingate the first day during check-in (either that, or it's Day 2. So once you get your ID you are good to go.


----------



## darby01_2007

I can' wait any longer!!!!I wish it was check-in day already.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna,

Hey!!  I had a few questions for you about some of the discounts.  We had an early xmas tonight with my extended family and my cousin and her husband want to bring their 3 girls down to disney in Feb when I am there.  She said they want to come Presidents Day weekend bc the oldest cousin is in 6th grade and they don't want to pull her out for a ton of days. So she was asking me questions and I said I would ask you cuz I'm not sure lol.

1.  Do we get discounts off of the cruise bc they want to do land/sea?

2.  Will I get a discount for their room or is Presidents Day a black-out date? (They usually stay at Deluxe, maybe  a mod, NOT value)

3.  If I can book them a room, how soon can I do it?  Can I do it on Day 1 of check in or do I have to wait until after traditions?

4. She wants to take the two youngest girls to BBB (ages 5 and 3) and wants to request me, are you allowed to do that?  She said she will wait to book it until I start working and hopefully she can get a ressie.  

For them really, money is no object kinda thing but she said she would LOVE to take the girls down so they can see me and they LOVE the disney cruise.  I know its a tough situation with the oldest DD in grade school and the other 2 are so much younger.  I'm sure if I can't get them a discount they will prolly still come but its better w/one!!

Thanks as always!  Have a GREAT Christmas!!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna,
> 
> Hey!!  I had a few questions for you about some of the discounts.  We had an early xmas tonight with my extended family and my cousin and her husband want to bring their 3 girls down to disney in Feb when I am there.  She said they want to come Presidents Day weekend bc the oldest cousin is in 6th grade and they don't want to pull her out for a ton of days. So she was asking me questions and I said I would ask you cuz I'm not sure lol.
> 
> 1.  Do we get discounts off of the cruise bc they want to do land/sea?
> 
> 2.  Will I get a discount for their room or is Presidents Day a black-out date? (They usually stay at Deluxe, maybe  a mod, NOT value)
> 
> 3.  If I can book them a room, how soon can I do it?  Can I do it on Day 1 of check in or do I have to wait until after traditions?
> 
> 4. She wants to take the two youngest girls to BBB (ages 5 and 3) and wants to request me, are you allowed to do that?  She said she will wait to book it until I start working and hopefully she can get a ressie.
> 
> For them really, money is no object kinda thing but she said she would LOVE to take the girls down so they can see me and they LOVE the disney cruise.  I know its a tough situation with the oldest DD in grade school and the other 2 are so much younger.  I'm sure if I can't get them a discount they will prolly still come but its better w/one!!
> 
> Thanks as always!  Have a GREAT Christmas!!



Hey!

1) Yes, CMs get a discount of the Disney cruises. But you have to have been a CM (or a CP) for at least 90 days.

2) I don't know the blackout dates offhand. But when you check-in, and get your Maingate, you will get the list of blackout dates. I can also check on the Portal for you.

3) Unfortunately you need your ID to book the resorts, so you will have to wait until after Traditions.

4) I have never been to BBB. But once you find out where you are working, you could try requesting. It can't hurt.

I hope you have a great Christmas as well.


----------



## canadaboy25

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna,
> 
> Hey!!  I had a few questions for you about some of the discounts.  We had an early xmas tonight with my extended family and my cousin and her husband want to bring their 3 girls down to disney in Feb when I am there.  She said they want to come Presidents Day weekend bc the oldest cousin is in 6th grade and they don't want to pull her out for a ton of days. So she was asking me questions and I said I would ask you cuz I'm not sure lol.
> 
> 1.  Do we get discounts off of the cruise bc they want to do land/sea?
> 
> 2.  Will I get a discount for their room or is Presidents Day a black-out date? (They usually stay at Deluxe, maybe  a mod, NOT value)
> 
> 3.  If I can book them a room, how soon can I do it?  Can I do it on Day 1 of check in or do I have to wait until after traditions?
> 
> 4. She wants to take the two youngest girls to BBB (ages 5 and 3) and wants to request me, are you allowed to do that?  She said she will wait to book it until I start working and hopefully she can get a ressie.
> 
> For them really, money is no object kinda thing but she said she would LOVE to take the girls down so they can see me and they LOVE the disney cruise.  I know its a tough situation with the oldest DD in grade school and the other 2 are so much younger.  I'm sure if I can't get them a discount they will prolly still come but its better w/one!!
> 
> Thanks as always!  Have a GREAT Christmas!!



Magic Kingdom: February 16 - 17, March 14 - 28, July 3 - August 1, November 27 - 29, December 24 - 31

- Epcot: March 18 - 25, December 24 - 31

- Disney's Hollywood Studios: March 18 - 19, 24 - 26, July 3 - 5, November 10, 28 - 29, December 26 - 31

- Disney's Animal Kingdom: February 17 - 18, March 17 - 27, November 28, December 26 - 30

Those are the dates you cant get guests into the parkd for free...so I assume you at least cant get the regular discount on the hotels and food for those dates as well


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Thanks Joanna and Canadaboy!!!

I will have to let her know that asap.  I guess if she wants the cruise they will have to pay for it w/o the discount and as far as the hotel goes, I will have to tell her it will be a wait and see type of thing after I'm done with traditions.  Thanks again!!


----------



## canadaboy25

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Thanks Joanna and Canadaboy!!!
> 
> I will have to let her know that asap.  I guess if she wants the cruise they will have to pay for it w/o the discount and as far as the hotel goes, I will have to tell her it will be a wait and see type of thing after I'm done with traditions.  Thanks again!!



No problem! once you get there and get your Portal ID, you can call the hotels and ask what kind of discount, if any, you can get for that weekend


----------



## akhenaten

I think my DD would love to do this...but before I suggest it to her, I have a couple of questions?

Does it cost you money to do the program?  Do you take a semester off from school?  If you have student loans , don't they become due?

Thanks, Carol


----------



## canadaboy25

akhenaten said:


> I think my DD would love to do this...but before I suggest it to her, I have a couple of questions?
> 
> Does it cost you money to do the program?  Do you take a semester off from school?  If you have student loans , don't they become due?
> 
> Thanks, Carol



The only money you have to pay them is a $75 housing deposit...the rest of the rent is taken out of your paycheck, and it can be anywhere from about $70-90 per week, but you dont have to worry about actually making payments...other than that its just food and a plane ticket, possibly

You do take a semester off school...getting credit and/or maintaing full-time status at the school is something you have to work out with your school, cause every one has different policies

I dont know about loans, cause I dont have any, but I know with my scholarship it can be put on hold til I get back...however, since loans arent given out by the school itself, I dont know how that works


----------



## Joanna71985

akhenaten said:


> I think my DD would love to do this...but before I suggest it to her, I have a couple of questions?
> 
> Does it cost you money to do the program?  Do you take a semester off from school?  If you have student loans , don't they become due?
> 
> Thanks, Carol



Nope. You just have to pay a fee. After that, you will be earning money. Quite nice if you ask me. 

Yes. The shortest length is a semester. The longer program is a semester plus the summer. Sorry I can't help about loans, as I don't have any.


----------



## OUShrek

akhenaten said:


> I think my DD would love to do this...but before I suggest it to her, I have a couple of questions?
> 
> Does it cost you money to do the program?  Do you take a semester off from school?  If you have student loans , don't they become due?
> 
> Thanks, Carol



When it comes to the loans your DD could be enrolled in school if she takes this as an internship and takes classes through Disney while there that is if the school approves it varies from school to school have to check with the school. I personally had a blast on my CP. I did the semester and a half program meet many people I still talk to quiet often. A lot of good information can be accessed at http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com


----------



## Nyxastra

When it comes to loans you can ask your school about it.  At some schools you can sign papers that will defer any scholorships, loans, or any other forms of money (such as Govenment money) to the next semester and sign you up in a database to where you are still a student there but not there for the semester.  That is what I had to do for my Government money, which is like a loan that I do not have to pay back, and I had no problems.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

akhenaten said:


> I think my DD would love to do this...but before I suggest it to her, I have a couple of questions?
> 
> Does it cost you money to do the program?  Do you take a semester off from school?  If you have student loans , don't they become due?
> 
> Thanks, Carol


this hasn't been mentioned but you can also do the program up to a semester after graduation.  I just finished my student teaching a week ago but when I applied for the program I was considered a student even though I had graduated in May.  My roommate who graduated with me in May had to do the fall program since she was not doing a continuing ed so that is always an option.  

I like the idea of going after because I will not have to worry about being a semester behind and in my case I will be home after May 16 so it is no different than my semester schedule.  

I can't help w/the loans bc I had free tuition but you might want to take into consideration about health insurance.  My parents are thankfully paying for an emergency policy plan so that I'm able to be covered if I would get sick or hurt.  I know others are taking online courses to keep their student status for insurance but for me being done, the classes would mean nothing.

Hope that helps!!!  If you want to read more throughout the months ahead, I have a pre-trip report set up for when I leave on the 4th!!


----------



## graygables

Question about housing...I'm an adult with a family, do they have any provisions for allowing us to live "off property"?  I'm going back for my Master's, want to do a PI, but have to do the CP first (as I now understand it).


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Joanna,

My mom had this question for me to ask you.  My grandma has not been doing well lately shes in a nursing home and its kinda just like we're waiting for her to go but hopefully I pray that she doesn't pass on while I'm in FL but what is the policy for a death in the family and what if I would have to fly home for a few days?  This is a very sad subject to talk about but she was curious as to what their policy was.  

I hope you had a great xmas!!


----------



## OUShrek

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna,
> 
> My mom had this question for me to ask you.  My grandma has not been doing well lately shes in a nursing home and its kinda just like we're waiting for her to go but hopefully I pray that she doesn't pass on while I'm in FL but what is the policy for a death in the family and what if I would have to fly home for a few days?  This is a very sad subject to talk about but she was curious as to what their policy was.
> 
> I hope you had a great xmas!!




From what I remember any time there is a family emergency you are permitted to fly home and tend to things of course it depends on what type of emergency how long you are permitted to be out for., even Disney understands unfortunate things do happen.


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

OUShrek said:


> From what I remember any time there is a family emergency you are permitted to fly home and tend to things of course it depends on what type of emergency how long you are permitted to be out for., even Disney understands unfortunate things do happen.


thanks.  I pray to god that it doesn't happen but you should always be prepared for the worse I guess


----------



## Nyxastra

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna,
> 
> My mom had this question for me to ask you.  My grandma has not been doing well lately shes in a nursing home and its kinda just like we're waiting for her to go but hopefully I pray that she doesn't pass on while I'm in FL but what is the policy for a death in the family and what if I would have to fly home for a few days?  This is a very sad subject to talk about but she was curious as to what their policy was.
> 
> I hope you had a great xmas!!



My roommate from my program had this happen to her.  It happened right before she started her Merchandise training.  What she did was she called her work contact number, explained the situation, and they delayed her training for a few days so that she could go home.


----------



## travlrmel

graygables said:


> Question about housing...I'm an adult with a family, do they have any provisions for allowing us to live "off property"?  I'm going back for my Master's, want to do a PI, but have to do the CP first (as I now understand it).



Hi Dawn,

I am married and I am doing a PI in a couple of weeks.  I have never done a CP - but it may depend on what area you are going into.  My sister lives near Disney, so I will be staying with her (living off property).  My husband is not moving to Orlando until I have a more permanent position (at Disney or elsewhere.)


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> Question about housing...I'm an adult with a family, do they have any provisions for allowing us to live "off property"?  I'm going back for my Master's, want to do a PI, but have to do the CP first (as I now understand it).



For the CP, you are allowed to stay in off-site housing.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> Joanna,
> 
> My mom had this question for me to ask you.  My grandma has not been doing well lately shes in a nursing home and its kinda just like we're waiting for her to go but hopefully I pray that she doesn't pass on while I'm in FL but what is the policy for a death in the family and what if I would have to fly home for a few days?  This is a very sad subject to talk about but she was curious as to what their policy was.
> 
> I hope you had a great xmas!!



Hey! Sorry I haven't gotten back to you sooner (my computer was in the shop). I personally have not experienced it, but you are allowed to go back home and take care of things, should something happen. 

I did have a great Christmas, and I hope you did too.


----------



## aurora23

I have a few questions that I hope I can get answered here. Sorry if these questions have been asked already. I am a 23 year old student pursuing a Master's Degree in Social work. My bachelor's degree was in Political Science. I have prior internship experience in both fields. I will be graduating in December 2008 and want to apply for the PI program in January of 09. I have not previously worked for Disney or done other CP. My questions are: Do you have to do a CP before becoming a PI? How competitive is the PI program? Would I have to live in one of the apartment complexes (my fiancee and I would be moving to Florida if I got the internship and I would want to live with him)? Is housing outside of the Disney provided housing easy to find? My ultimate goal is to be employed full time by Disney. Do many PI's get offered full time jobs after completion of the program? Also, I am getting married in May in Wisconsin. How hard would it be to get 4 days off or so to be able to fly to Wisconsin for the ceremony? And maybe 1 or two extra days to get the license? 

Thank you in advance for any help you may be able to offer.


----------



## RR0206

Hi everyone! A week from today I'll be moving in.....very excited!

I had a question about getting the discounts for hotels and park tickets that I'm sure some of you can shed light on.

For hotel discounts: can reservations be made for anyone? I know friends and family, but I was wondering if there are restrictions on this. I ask because I was going to see about setting up something for a few people I worked with and I don't want to get their hopes up if there are restrictions on who those benefits can actually extend to.

Any light that can be shed on that would be great. Also, for tickets (discounted, not the 3-people-6-times ones), can they just be purchased and given to the people in question, or are there restrictions on those as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

aurora23 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope I can get answered here. Sorry if these questions have been asked already. I am a 23 year old student pursuing a Master's Degree in Social work. My bachelor's degree was in Political Science. I have prior internship experience in both fields. I will be graduating in December 2008 and want to apply for the PI program in January of 09. I have not previously worked for Disney or done other CP. My questions are: Do you have to do a CP before becoming a PI? How competitive is the PI program? Would I have to live in one of the apartment complexes (my fiancee and I would be moving to Florida if I got the internship and I would want to live with him)? Is housing outside of the Disney provided housing easy to find? My ultimate goal is to be employed full time by Disney. Do many PI's get offered full time jobs after completion of the program? Also, I am getting married in May in Wisconsin. How hard would it be to get 4 days off or so to be able to fly to Wisconsin for the ceremony? And maybe 1 or two extra days to get the license?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you may be able to offer.



I believe that most of the PIs require having done the CP first. The PIs have their own complex (Northbridge). However, there is not enough room for everyone so some people have to find their own housing.



RR0206 said:


> Hi everyone! A week from today I'll be moving in.....very excited!
> 
> I had a question about getting the discounts for hotels and park tickets that I'm sure some of you can shed light on.
> 
> For hotel discounts: can reservations be made for anyone? I know friends and family, but I was wondering if there are restrictions on this. I ask because I was going to see about setting up something for a few people I worked with and I don't want to get their hopes up if there are restrictions on who those benefits can actually extend to.
> 
> Any light that can be shed on that would be great. Also, for tickets (discounted, not the 3-people-6-times ones), can they just be purchased and given to the people in question, or are there restrictions on those as well?
> 
> Thanks!



The discount can be used for anyone. So you can book a resort discount for friends/co workers too. As for tickets, I believe they expire after a certain amount of time, so they can't be bought too far in advance.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I am planning on applying for fall 08 CP.  If you do a fall CP .. about when do you arrive... early august or end of august?



I was wondering when you find out what date you will be leaving for the college program...especially for Fall 2008...thanks!


----------



## darby01_2007

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> how did you make that mickey thing in ur siggie???  It is very cute and I want one!!!!



I can make one for you, just tell me what characters you want,colors, and any text.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I was wondering when you find out what date you will be leaving for the college program...especially for Fall 2008...thanks!



After you get accepted for the CP, when you log on to accept there is a bunch of dates to choose from. Disney will probably start applying for the Fall 2008 program late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## akhenaten

Thank you all for the answers to my ???? on page 18  ( I have not been online for a while)!!!

I will let my DD know about this site and the program , so she can start looking into it!!!

Thanks again...and Happy New year to you All........

Carol in NJ


----------



## darby01_2007

Are there hangers in the apartments, or do we have to bring or own???


----------



## Katy0708

darby01_2007 said:


> Are there hangers in the apartments, or do we have to bring or own???



bring your own!!


----------



## darby01_2007

Katy0708 said:


> bring your own!!


Thank you Katy!!


----------



## Katy0708

darby01_2007 said:


> Thank you Katy!!



my pleasure!!


----------



## Berlioz70

aurora23 said:


> I have a few questions that I hope I can get answered here. Sorry if these questions have been asked already. I am a 23 year old student pursuing a Master's Degree in Social work. My bachelor's degree was in Political Science. I have prior internship experience in both fields. I will be graduating in December 2008 and want to apply for the PI program in January of 09. I have not previously worked for Disney or done other CP. My questions are: Do you have to do a CP before becoming a PI? How competitive is the PI program? Would I have to live in one of the apartment complexes (my fiancee and I would be moving to Florida if I got the internship and I would want to live with him)? Is housing outside of the Disney provided housing easy to find? My ultimate goal is to be employed full time by Disney. Do many PI's get offered full time jobs after completion of the program? Also, I am getting married in May in Wisconsin. How hard would it be to get 4 days off or so to be able to fly to Wisconsin for the ceremony? And maybe 1 or two extra days to get the license?
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help you may be able to offer.



Aurora-

You are nearly in the same situation as I am - I'll have my masters degree in May and will be 24 when I start the program in June! I was looking into both PIs and CPs and have talked to two recruiters about the situation - here's the advice I got: GO FOR BOTH, but expect to get a CP. While it is very possible to get a PI without doing the CP first, it is much more difficult because preference is given to those with CP experience. I ended up deciding that the CP would be better for me because of the housing situation.

I asked about housing for those of us who are married, and if your husband/fiance is in the program, the two of you can get housing together. If he is not, then you'll be on your own for housing, you can just run an apartment check in the Kississimee area to see how difficult it would be to find apartments (try rent.com).

I also hope to work full time with Disney after my program and have read that it is common to get a full time job offer during a CP - Disney always needs people to help work in the parks and if you prove that you are passionate about your job, they love to hire CPs. As I understand it, PIs are more competitive for full time work because they are generally behind the scenes. If I do not receive a full time offer then I'll be applying for PIs for spring 2009.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Berlioz70

please ignore this post!


----------



## Berlioz70

Ignore me too!


----------



## Berlioz70

So I got a little impatient and sent this through too many times - does anyone know how to delete a post?


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

i'm applying for fall 08... the wait for the application to be posted is KILLING me! any idea when it will be up?

My main question, though, is about the black out dates. My family wants to come down around Christmas, both to see me and to enjoy the Disney holiday festivities.  If they come around Dec 23-30, would I not be able to get them a discount on anything? Hotels or park admission?


----------



## Joanna71985

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> i'm applying for fall 08... the wait for the application to be posted is KILLING me! any idea when it will be up?
> 
> My main question, though, is about the black out dates. My family wants to come down around Christmas, both to see me and to enjoy the Disney holiday festivities.  If they come around Dec 23-30, would I not be able to get them a discount on anything? Hotels or park admission?



Disney will probably start applying for Fall 2008 late Jan/early Feb.

I believe resorts are blacked out then, and there is also park blackouts. Not sure of the exact dates, but I will look them up.


----------



## Joanna71985

If I am correct, this should be it (for parks, anyway. I think):
Walt Disney World® Resort 


Magic Kingdom® Park: February 16  17, March 14  28, July 3  August 1, November 27  29, December 24 - 31, 2008 


Epcot®: March 18  25, December 24 - 31, 2008 


Disney's Hollywood Studios: March 18  19, 24 - 26, July 3  5, November 10, 28  29, December 26 - 31, 2008 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park: February 17  18, March 17  27, November 28, December 26 - 30, 2008


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

A friend and I would like to become roommates but she is going to be coming up a week before me and is doing the spring program, I will be over there a week later and doing the spring advantage program. Is this possible?


----------



## Joanna71985

Tinkerbell_Girl said:


> A friend and I would like to become roommates but she is going to be coming up a week before me and is doing the spring program, I will be over there a week later and doing the spring advantage program. Is this possible?



Unfortunately not. You would only be able to room with people in the same program (and they pretty much put people together from check-in, though they may put people in a week later if there is room).


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> So I got a little impatient and sent this through too many times - does anyone know how to delete a post?



Unfortunately you cannot delete a post, but you can edit it to make it blank. 



Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> i'm applying for fall 08... the wait for the application to be posted is KILLING me! any idea when it will be up?



According to one of my blogs, I watched the e-presentation on January 20th last year and had my phone interview on January 26th!  I chose to watch the e-presentation instead of going to the live one on campus because the recruiters were coming on February 28th, and I could NOT wait that long!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> According to one of my blogs, I watched the e-presentation on January 20th last year and had my phone interview on January 26th!  I chose to watch the e-presentation instead of going to the live one on campus because the recruiters were coming on February 28th, and I could NOT wait that long!



I was the same way, except I did it early because my school's presentation was almost 2 weeks after my audition. The only bad part about going early (I had my interview early Feb, because I wasn't sure when the audition was) was that I had to wait almost 2 months to audition, and then almost 3 weeks after that to get my letter.


----------



## goofyfan08

i dont plan on partaking in drinking or smoking during my CP but i was wondering if they drug tested when you got there?


----------



## Joanna71985

goofyfan08 said:


> i dont plan on partaking in drinking or smoking during my CP but i was wondering if they drug tested when you got there?



They take a fingerprint scan, but that's it.


----------



## travlrmel

Joanna71985 said:


> They take a fingerprint scan, but that's it.



I have heard of some places use the fingerprint scan for a time clock for the employees.  Does Disney do that?


----------



## polymerpig

Joanna71985 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 1) Yes, CMs get a discount of the Disney cruises. But you have to have been a CM (or a CP) for at least 90 days.
> 
> HI-
> 
> Will it be possible for my daughter to book a cruise while she is still a CP, but not take the cruise until she is finished?  None of the cruises line up with our other kids' vacations, so we wouldn't be able to do one until June, and her CP is over in May.  Also, what is the discount on cruises?  I've heard it can vary, depending on the cruise. Thanks!


----------



## Sehsun

travlrmel said:


> I have heard of some places use the fingerprint scan for a time clock for the employees.  Does Disney do that?



Disney uses a time clock in which you swipe your cast member ID.



polymerpig said:


> HI-
> 
> Will it be possible for my daughter to book a cruise while she is still a CP, but not take the cruise until she is finished?  None of the cruises line up with our other kids' vacations, so we wouldn't be able to do one until June, and her CP is over in May.  Also, what is the discount on cruises?  I've heard it can vary, depending on the cruise. Thanks!



Yes, I believe that would be possible.  I will send you a PM about the discounts.


----------



## Joanna71985

travlrmel said:


> I have heard of some places use the fingerprint scan for a time clock for the employees.  Does Disney do that?



Nope. A few areas use the time clock, but most roles will be using CDS (the most annoying system ever).



polymerpig said:


> HI-
> 
> Will it be possible for my daughter to book a cruise while she is still a CP, but not take the cruise until she is finished?  None of the cruises line up with our other kids' vacations, so we wouldn't be able to do one until June, and her CP is over in May.  Also, what is the discount on cruises?  I've heard it can vary, depending on the cruise. Thanks!



I don't know. It might work, but I'm not sure if you would need your ID to confirm the CM discount. Because you need your ID to use the resort discount.


----------



## Andrusi

I'm done with my CP, back home, and hunting for a "real" job.  What I can't figure out is, how do I list my work experience in the WDW College Program?  Is the company name just Walt Disney World?  Which of the 50 billion cities around WDW should I put down?  Is my job title Quick Service Food/Beverage, or College Program Cast Member, or what?


----------



## Sehsun

Andrusi said:


> I'm done with my CP, back home, and hunting for a "real" job.  What I can't figure out is, how do I list my work experience in the WDW College Program?  Is the company name just Walt Disney World?  Which of the 50 billion cities around WDW should I put down?  Is my job title Quick Service Food/Beverage, or College Program Cast Member, or what?



Hi Andrusi,
I sent you a PM of some tips.

As far as what company name to put down, I think I would put Walt Disney World College Program, Quick Service Food/Beverage (or something similar to this).

I would put Lake Buena Vista as the city because that's where you worked during the internship.

Good luck on the job search!


----------



## Andrusi

Thank you!  (I'm gonna need it.   )


----------



## Berlioz70

In case anyone didn't already know - they've posted the college presentation dates and audition locations for the fall/fall advantage programs!

I'm really excited because my school is just over a month away - but also really bummed because there is only one audition location less than 8 hours from me. If that date doesn't work then I'll have to fly somewhere and pay lots of money - yuck!


----------



## Katy0708

Berlioz70 said:


> In case anyone didn't already know - they've posted the college presentation dates and audition locations for the fall/fall advantage programs!
> 
> I'm really excited because my school is just over a month away - but also really bummed because there is only one audition location less than 8 hours from me. If that date doesn't work then I'll have to fly somewhere and pay lots of money - yuck!



OMG!!!  
thank you, thank you, thank you for the heads up!!!!
right now, i am applying as we speak!


----------



## Berlioz70

Katy0708 said:


> OMG!!!
> thank you, thank you, thank you for the heads up!!!!
> right now, i am applying as we speak!



Awesome! I just submitted my application as well!

Hopefully we'll both be there together for the Fall Advantage!!!

I have read some conflicting dates on when the program starts - the WDW College Program website reads Mid/Late May, but I've also seen some places list Early June as an option. Does anyone know the earliest and latest dates to begin?


----------



## Katy0708

fall advantage...
when i first did it, i wanted to come back after my program, so i figure i will do my program longer this time


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

I applied yesterday for Fall Advantage.


----------



## Katy0708

okay, after i did my e-presentation, i did not get a completion code...
how do i get one? shouldn't it be on the last page?


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Katy0708 said:


> okay, after i did my e-presentation, i did not get a completion code...
> how do i get one? shouldn't it be on the last page?



Ok yesterday the same thing happened to me. I tried watching again and again no completion code. I gave up and just called the phone number to schedule an interview. They scheduled me one and said that the recruiter will ask for the code and you just have to explain the situation. This has happened to about 4 other poeple I have talked to so you are not alone  

hope that helps


----------



## Katy0708

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> Ok yesterday the same thing happened to me. I tried watching again and again no completion code. I gave up and just called the phone number to schedule an interview. They scheduled me one and said that the recruiter will ask for the code and you just have to explain the situation. This has happened to about 4 other poeple I have talked to so you are not alone
> 
> hope that helps



oh my goodness! thank you!
i was starting to freak out and cry! it's good to see that i am not alone!
that makes me feel better! THANK YOU!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Katy0708 said:


> oh my goodness! thank you!
> i was starting to freak out and cry! it's good to see that i am not alone!
> that makes me feel better! THANK YOU!



no problem haha


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Joanna71985 said:


> I was the same way, except I did it early because my school's presentation was almost 2 weeks after my audition. The only bad part about going early (I had my interview early Feb, because I wasn't sure when the audition was) was that I had to wait almost 2 months to audition, and then almost 3 weeks after that to get my letter.





Hey Joanna, so I am in the same boat because my campus presentation isn't until APRIL!!!!     I know!  So, I'm auditioning and I'm pretty sure my audition will be before April, so do you recomend just viewing an e-presentation and then interviewing well before my audition?  How many weeks before the audition do you think will be adequate?  Thankyou for your advice!


----------



## khancock

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> So, I'm auditioning and I'm pretty sure my audition will be before April, so do you recomend just viewing an e-presentation and then interviewing well before my audition?!



You should go ahead and do the E-Presentation and interview.  There aren't any benefits to waiting for the campus presentation.  They used to do live interviews either immediately after a campus presentation or the next day.  Now they sign up everyone for telephone interviews immediately afterwards.  Yes, I know there may be exceptions and some people may have or get to interview live, but telephone interviews are the way things are done and if you look at the site, their interview tips are all about telephone interviews.
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/interview_tips.html


----------



## Dee/Belle

You guys!!! The time has COME! I am doing the e-presentation now and SO excited I made it this far. I'm with Katy...It has been far too long of a wait and I can't wait to get there!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Dee/Belle said:


> You guys!!! The time has COME! I am doing the e-presentation now and SO excited I made it this far. I'm with Katy...It has been far too long of a wait and I can't wait to get there!
> 
> I do have a question, though...where are the audition dates? I can't seem to find them unless they're at the end of the presentation. Thank you in advance!




Im so excited too! no one is going to stop me from going. lol. I have my interview Tuesday when is yours?

The audition dates are not up... the locations are up. I believe the time and place is given to you on the phone interview if I'm not mistaken, that or when you get official invitian letter thru the snail mail. Good Luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Awesome! I just submitted my application as well!
> 
> Hopefully we'll both be there together for the Fall Advantage!!!
> 
> I have read some conflicting dates on when the program starts - the WDW College Program website reads Mid/Late May, but I've also seen some places list Early June as an option. Does anyone know the earliest and latest dates to begin?



The earliest dates probably begin around May 20th or so, then go through May. There can also be dates for June, but they probably wouldn't go past June 10th (if even that).



Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Hey Joanna, so I am in the same boat because my campus presentation isn't until APRIL!!!!     I know!  So, I'm auditioning and I'm pretty sure my audition will be before April, so do you recomend just viewing an e-presentation and then interviewing well before my audition?  How many weeks before the audition do you think will be adequate?  Thankyou for your advice!



Oh yes. Doing an E-Presentation would be a good idea. Since the auditions probably won't be til March, I would suggest interviewing mid-to-late Feb (if you can wait that long ).


----------



## Berlioz70

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> The audition dates are not up... the locations are up. I believe the time and place is given to you on the phone interview if I'm not mistaken, that or when you get official invitian letter thru the snail mail. Good Luck!



The audition dates will be posted by Mid-February. Last semester all of the location dates were posted at the same time. My guess is that some dates have been set and you might be able to get those via your interview and other dates are probably not finalized yet.

You'll receive your invitation to the audition via e-mail after your interview.


----------



## tinyt396

RR0206 said:


> Another day another question (by now I should just wait a week and post once with seven questions =P)
> 
> Do people normally get their preference as far as number of roommates? I haven't decided between Chatam and Vista yet, but the one thing I'm pretty certain about is that I'd only want one roommate. Are there a limited number of 1-bedroom apartments and they are hard to come by, or are they in less demand? Thanks




I don't know about the 1 bedroom apartments but I lived in Chatham and it was so nice.  Vista is where they parties happen so if that is what you are looking for go for Chatham.  I was not 21 when I did my program so it didn't matter since you are not allowed to have alcohol when you're under 21.  But now that I am 23 if I were to go back I would still want to stay in Chatham.


----------



## tinyt396

So I did my CP back in 2005 and I LOVED it!  I would like to go back and do another one but just curious as to how to go about doing it.  Do I have to go for another interview or do I just apply?  I appreciate any advice.  Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

tinyt396 said:


> So I did my CP back in 2005 and I LOVED it!  I would like to go back and do another one but just curious as to how to go about doing it.  Do I have to go for another interview or do I just apply?  I appreciate any advice.  Thanks.



The process is the same even for alumni. I have done 3 programs, and you still have to have an interview/application. Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

tinyt396 said:


> But now that I am 23 if I were to go back I would still want to stay in Chatham.



I'm glad to see another person my age - I'll be 24 when I go down and I feel really old in several of the other on-line groups! I know there are older people who go, I just do not know how many there are and what the chances are that one would be my roommate??


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm glad to see another person my age - I'll be 24 when I go down and I feel really old in several of the other on-line groups! I know there are older people who go, I just do not know how many there are and what the chances are that one would be my roommate??



I will be almost 23 if I go down in May (my birthday is in July).

OT- I added your LJ as a friend. I hope that's ok.


----------



## TediBerra

I heard that if you do the program and do the audition at the end and pass...then you are allowed to go seasonal as a character performer.  Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Joanna71985

TediBerra said:


> I heard that if you do the program and do the audition at the end and pass...then you are allowed to go seasonal as a character performer.  Does anyone know if this is true?



They do have an audition towards the end of the CP for people who would like to extend as a performer. I'm sure you could also audition to go seasonal as well.


----------



## lilone4ever

Im new to the board, my name is Marissa and i live in CT/Mass. I filled out my application last week and have an interview this Thursday. What kinds of questions should i be prepared to answer? im really nervous, since i really want to get into the program.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> OT- I added your LJ as a friend. I hope that's ok.



Wonderful! I've accepted!


----------



## Joanna71985

lilone4ever said:


> Im new to the board, my name is Marissa and i live in CT/Mass. I filled out my application last week and have an interview this Thursday. What kinds of questions should i be prepared to answer? im really nervous, since i really want to get into the program.



Hi there. Good luck with the interview! I'm sure it will be fine. They ask many different questions. They range from personal questions (why do you want to do the college program?) to questions pertaining to the roles you picked (for example, for attractions- "what would you do if a kid wanted to ride Space Mountain, and they're too short?").



Berlioz70 said:


> Wonderful! I've accepted!



Thanks!


----------



## tinyt396

Joanna71985 said:


> The process is the same even for alumni. I have done 3 programs, and you still have to have an interview/application. Good luck!



Thank you so much!! I can't believe I have waited so long to go back.


----------



## Joanna71985

tinyt396 said:


> Thank you so much!! I can't believe I have waited so long to go back.



You're welcome.


----------



## graygables

Are you able to choose your arrival date and if so, what's the range for the Spring CP?  I'm looking at Jan '09, but I have to make some DVC ressies starting in a few weeks if I'm going with my plan.  I don't want to go down too early, but I don't want to be too late, either!


----------



## Katy0708

graygables said:


> Are you able to choose your arrival date and if so, what's the range for the Spring CP?  I'm looking at Jan '09, but I have to make some DVC ressies starting in a few weeks if I'm going with my plan.  I don't want to go down too early, but I don't want to be too late, either!



you are able to choose your arrival date. for the spring, mine was the 6th of january (last spring), but there was one date before that. I believe it was the 3rd or something. i didn't want to go that early b/c i did not want to hit new-year traffic or anything. the latest date would be in february i believe...


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> Are you able to choose your arrival date and if so, what's the range for the Spring CP?  I'm looking at Jan '09, but I have to make some DVC ressies starting in a few weeks if I'm going with my plan.  I don't want to go down too early, but I don't want to be too late, either!



You sure are. When you go to log in after being accepted there is a bunch of dates to choose from. They usually start about mid-Jan (when I did Spring 2005, I started Jan 12). I believe for Spring 2008 (right now) it started Jan 7. Then it goes to about Jan 25 or so.


----------



## mpedro18

Hi I am a freshman at college, and I applied for the Disney college program, and I watched the E-Presentation.  Now I have to schedule an phone interview, and I just wanted to know how its like.  I'm kind of nervous because I'm shy and don't know what to expect.  But I want to go more than anything, I watch Disney movies all the time, and I have been to Disney three times last year.  Also is the acceptance rate high, or low.  And  is the fall advantage better of just the fall one.  Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

mpedro18 said:


> Hi I am a freshman at college, and I applied for the Disney college program, and I watched the E-Presentation.  Now I have to schedule an phone interview, and I just wanted to know how its like.  I'm kind of nervous because I'm shy and don't know what to expect.  But I want to go more than anything, I watch Disney movies all the time, and I have been to Disney three times last year.  Also is the acceptance rate high, or low.  And  is the fall advantage better of just the fall one.  Thanks



Wow - that's a lot of questions in there! Congrats on your decision to apply and interview, if you've got some time you may want to review this and other threads there is a lot of good information spread out - and specific interview questions!

The interview will be pretty basic - they will ask you some personal information about you, why you are interested in the program, etc. They will also ask specific questions regarding the roles that you are interested in - these are listed earlier in the thread. Just make sure you smile when you talk, and show some excitement for the program and you should do pretty well.

The debate between fall and fall advantage varies between people - some will do fall knowing that if they enjoy the program that they can extend through spring as well. Others, who may not want to extend, will do Fall Advantage so that they are guaranteed 8 months, but only miss out on one semester of school.

Consider what your summer plans are and if you want to be home or in Disney for those 3 months!

Hope that helps. Another good place to network is this facebook group: http://iastate.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2257901956


----------



## Joanna71985

mpedro18 said:


> Hi I am a freshman at college, and I applied for the Disney college program, and I watched the E-Presentation.  Now I have to schedule an phone interview, and I just wanted to know how its like.  I'm kind of nervous because I'm shy and don't know what to expect.  But I want to go more than anything, I watch Disney movies all the time, and I have been to Disney three times last year.  Also is the acceptance rate high, or low.  And  is the fall advantage better of just the fall one.  Thanks



Hey there. The interview isn't too bad. The interviewers are really nice. The questions they ask range from personal questions (why do you want to do the CP) to questions pertaining to the roles you picked (an attractions example- what would you do if there was a kid who wanted to ride Space Mountain, and was too short). In my personal opinion, the acceptance is pretty high. I'm sure you will do fine. Finally, I would do Fall Advantage. I did FA 2006, and loved it (it helps that my birthday is in July, and I love being in FL during my birthday).

Good luck!


----------



## Carissa

Hey yall! Just wanted to let you know i arrived on monday and i start traditions tomorrow and i am LOVING IT!!!!!

i seriously cannot stress enough how amazing this is. everything ive been nervous about all these months of waiting doesnt even matter anymore. everyone is so friendly and inviting...the only word: amazing!

and just in response to the question about recent acceptance rates, they just told us that they accepted 5000 people in 65 different countries this spring.  there were 2000 from the united states out of the more than 5000 that applied.    sooooo id say that the acceptance rate is about 20% in the US??

AMAZING EXPERIENCE!!!  ...and im hardly on day 3!


----------



## Joanna71985

Awsome. Glad to hear you are having fun.


----------



## goodfriend

Good idea on the new thread!


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Joanna71985 said:


> The earliest dates probably begin around May 20th or so, then go through May. There can also be dates for June, but they probably wouldn't go past June 10th (if even that).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Doing an E-Presentation would be a good idea. Since the auditions probably won't be til March, I would suggest interviewing mid-to-late Feb (if you can wait that long ).




Thanks for your advice!  I can definatly apply late to mid Feb, but is there any negative to waiting?  Like will all the positions fill or something dreadful like that?  I guess I'm just anxious like everyone else to secure my spot!!!! lol


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

double post...opps


----------



## Berlioz70

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I can definatly apply late to mid Feb, but is there any negative to waiting?  Like will all the positions fill or something dreadful like that?  I guess I'm just anxious like everyone else to secure my spot!!!! lol



I think February is still considered early. I would be more concerned if you were looking at late March or April. My campus presentation is Feb. 18th - and I'm going to wait until then.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Oh good.  Well mid to late February it is!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I can definatly apply late to mid Feb, but is there any negative to waiting?  Like will all the positions fill or something dreadful like that?  I guess I'm just anxious like everyone else to secure my spot!!!! lol



Oh yeah, that should be fine. Late would more like March, or April.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Thanks for your advice!  I can definatly apply late to mid Feb, but is there any negative to waiting?  Like will all the positions fill or something dreadful like that?  I guess I'm just anxious like everyone else to secure my spot!!!! lol



Oh yeah, that should be fine. Late would more like March, or April.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Hi all - 

Quick Question!  
=
So I've posted about this before.. if I get into the Fall program, my family will want to visit over Christmas. Partially to see me, partially because my mother has always wanted to go to Disney World for Christmas.

I know I will be working a LOT that week as it is peak hours... I guess my question is... will I have like one day off that week at all? Given, I will be working looooooong days but I will have a chance to see them at least for a bit, right?

Someone who has done the fall program, can you give me a run down of what your schedule was like over teh holidays? Thank you so much!


----------



## Joanna71985

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Quick Question!
> =
> So I've posted about this before.. if I get into the Fall program, my family will want to visit over Christmas. Partially to see me, partially because my mother has always wanted to go to Disney World for Christmas.
> 
> I know I will be working a LOT that week as it is peak hours... I guess my question is... will I have like one day off that week at all? Given, I will be working looooooong days but I will have a chance to see them at least for a bit, right?
> 
> Someone who has done the fall program, can you give me a run down of what your schedule was like over teh holidays? Thank you so much!



Yes, you should have one day off during that time. Just be aware that the Maingate (and I believe your ID) are blacked out during the time between Christmas and New Years for some of the parks.


----------



## Katy0708

i have a question for alumni who have done the program more than once...

i had a chat with my fellow campus rep, and he said that one of his friends went down to do another program. He said that she did not have to go through traditions a second time around. BUT, traditions had changed and she had to do it again. if i do the program, would i go through traditions again, if traditions haden't changed since last year?


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> i have a question for alumni who have done the program more than once...
> 
> i had a chat with my fellow campus rep, and he said that one of his friends went down to do another program. He said that she did not have to go through traditions a second time around. BUT, traditions had changed and she had to do it again. if i do the program, would i go through traditions again, if traditions haden't changed since last year?



Unless it has changed since last Aug, I would have to say no. I took traditions in 2005 for my first CP, but did not have to take it for my 2nd and 3rd programs.


----------



## Sehsun

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Someone who has done the fall program, can you give me a run down of what your schedule was like over the holidays? Thank you so much!



For the week of Thanksgiving, I had one day off.  

The week before Christmas, I had several days off, but I think that was because I gave some of my shifts away.  

The week of Christmas, on my original schedule I got the 27th off, but then I gave away two of my shifts.


----------



## Traveliz

My daugher is a CP and works a busy attraction at EPCOT.

She seemed to always have two days off at a time all year but specifically the week of Thanksgiving she had off the day before, the day off (those were her typical days off) and did not work until 5 pm on Friday the day after -- I really wish I would have zipped down for a trip then!

The week of Christmas she had off Wed and Thursday.

The week of New Years she had off Thursday and Friday.

She didn't give away any shifts and her other shifts were varied between really long ones (12 hours) or regular 6-8 hour ones.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Back on my CP in 2006, I actually got Christmas off (I have no idea how that happened). Since I knew I couldn't get into the parks I picked up a shift to work CTS, and extended to work the EMH til 3 am.

I did get scheduled for New Year's Eve and Day, but both days were in Town Square (7am til 3pm or so).


----------



## stef_blu07

So I am really wanting to apply for the Fall-Advantage program. The program doesn't come to my school until early April, but there is on just about 3 hours away in a couple of weeks. Is it better to take that drive and go there? Or should I just apply online?


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> I did get scheduled for New Year's Eve and Day, but both days were in Town Square (7am til 3pm or so).



I was scheduled to work at Town Square both on NYE and January 1st (my birthday) as well!  My hours were 6:00 AM to 3:30 PM on NYE and 8:00 AM to 3:42 PM on the 1st.  So even though I could not get the 1st off, I was happy because I had the night off to go out to eat. 



stef_blu07 said:


> So I am really wanting to apply for the Fall-Advantage program. The program doesn't come to my school until early April, but there is on just about 3 hours away in a couple of weeks. Is it better to take that drive and go there? Or should I just apply online?



If I were you, I would apply online!  I applied online for my CP - the presentation was in late February (I think), and I could not wait, so I watched the e-presentation and set up an interview shortly thereafter.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

I have a question about work hours?  What is a typical shift like?  If you typically work 5 days a week and average about 30 hours/week, are shifts usually 6 hours long?  And are there typical "shift times" like open-1 or 5-close, 1-7, ect.  I'm just so curious about what a typical day would be like...
Thankyou!!!!


----------



## Katy0708

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I have a question about work hours?  What is a typical shift like?  If you typically work 5 days a week and average about 30 hours/week, are shifts usually 6 hours long?  And are there typical "shift times" like open-1 or 5-close, 1-7, ect.  I'm just so curious about what a typical day would be like...
> Thankyou!!!!



when i worked at the Poly, (QSFB) we had to work 8-8.5 hours a day. basically like a nine-to-five job very day, with one, possibly 2 days off a week. i guess it depends on your location 
there was the morning shift, which started at 6:30, 7, 7:30, 8, or 8:30 and lasted till 2:30, 3:00, 3:30, 4:00... then the night shift that lasted til 11:30, 12, 12:30... like i said before, depends on your location!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Sehsun said:


> For the week of Thanksgiving, I had one day off.
> 
> The week before Christmas, I had several days off, but I think that was because I gave some of my shifts away.
> 
> The week of Christmas, on my original schedule I got the 27th off, but then I gave away two of my shifts.


you're able to give shifts away??  I thought as CPs you could only have 2 days off a week, no more than that?  Or do you mean you gave them away like fri, sat, sun, mon??  We were told that you were unable to give away more than 2 days of shifts a week bc we can only have off 2 days a week.  Maybe I understood them wrong???  You need to make sure you are working enough to pay rent, that is why they want you working...boo!!!


----------



## TinkerbellLuvr7

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I have a question about work hours?  What is a typical shift like?  If you typically work 5 days a week and average about 30 hours/week, are shifts usually 6 hours long?  And are there typical "shift times" like open-1 or 5-close, 1-7, ect.  I'm just so curious about what a typical day would be like...
> Thankyou!!!!


I work at BBB at MK.  Here are our typical hours:

7:30-1:30
7:30-8:00 or 8:15
1:15-8
9:15am-5:45pm

We are open an hour extra on party nights so we close at 8 and we are out of there by 8:30 or 8:45 so it's not bad at all but very hard to get into BBB.  My roommates so far in other jobs have had great hours and if they have EMH they don't go in till 5 or 6pm and work till after midnight


----------



## Sehsun

TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> you're able to give shifts away??  I thought as CPs you could only have 2 days off a week, no more than that?  Or do you mean you gave them away like fri, sat, sun, mon??  We were told that you were unable to give away more than 2 days of shifts a week bc we can only have off 2 days a week.  Maybe I understood them wrong???  You need to make sure you are working enough to pay rent, that is why they want you working...boo!!!



Yes, I was able to give shifts away to other people (in the same role).  I am not sure if there is a rule that CPs need to work a certain number of days a week, but I agree that it would make sense so that we could cover rent.  Even with the shifts I gave away, I was able to cover rent (although the paycheck was pretty low).


----------



## CelticBelle

Hi I really want to do the fall program and am anxious to apply, but I'm having a problem figuring out how to get units for school.  I'm a science major so it's not really an internship for me.  I go to university of california Davis.  If anyone else is from a UC and could tell me how they did it.  I'm wondering how everyone is able to get credit and go.  If you could give me an example it would be great.  I need to keep my financial aid so this is a big issue for me.


----------



## Dee/Belle

CelticBelle said:


> Hi I really want to do the fall program and am anxious to apply, but I'm having a problem figuring out how to get units for school.  I'm a science major so it's not really an internship for me.  I go to university of california Davis.  If anyone else is from a UC and could tell me how they did it.  I'm wondering how everyone is able to get credit and go.  If you could give me an example it would be great.  I need to keep my financial aid so this is a big issue for me.



The best thing you can do is go talk to your advisor or contact one of your campus reps. I know that where I go to school, I can't get credit for the program, but I CAN keep my full-time student status, therefore keeping my financial aid and scholarships. It all depends on your school and maybe what classes you would take at Disney. I am planning on taking an online course while I'm down there just so I don't "totally play every day" my whole time down there (as my Mum says)


----------



## Joanna71985

stef_blu07 said:


> So I am really wanting to apply for the Fall-Advantage program. The program doesn't come to my school until early April, but there is on just about 3 hours away in a couple of weeks. Is it better to take that drive and go there? Or should I just apply online?



This is just me, but I would do the E-Presentation (unless you feel comfortable driving that long). Both presentations have the same info, and both have good acceptance rates. The only main difference is that the school presentation has the recruiter and alumni there (usually).



Sehsun said:


> I was scheduled to work at Town Square both on NYE and January 1st (my birthday) as well!  My hours were 6:00 AM to 3:30 PM on NYE and 8:00 AM to 3:42 PM on the 1st.  So even though I could not get the 1st off, I was happy because I had the night off to go out to eat.



Me too. I was soooo happy not having to work super-late those nights. It was great.



Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I have a question about work hours?  What is a typical shift like?  If you typically work 5 days a week and average about 30 hours/week, are shifts usually 6 hours long?  And are there typical "shift times" like open-1 or 5-close, 1-7, ect.  I'm just so curious about what a typical day would be like...
> Thankyou!!!!



It depends on your location/role. These were mine:
*For merchandise I just about always closed. So I started work somewhere around 4-5:30 pm, and worked til closing. This could be as early as 10-11pm, or as late as 3am (darn EMHs).

*For character attendant I had a bunch of different shifts. There were opening shifts (which were more likely, as most characters are out in the morning/afternoon) which were something like 9-4/5. Then there were late afternoon/evening shifts (which were usually in Toontown or character dining). This would be something like 2pm to 10pm.

*For custodial there were 2 different shifts- opening and closing. Opening was 6am to 1 or 3 pm, and then closing was 3pm to close.



TinkerbellLuvr7 said:


> you're able to give shifts away??  I thought as CPs you could only have 2 days off a week, no more than that?  Or do you mean you gave them away like fri, sat, sun, mon??  We were told that you were unable to give away more than 2 days of shifts a week bc we can only have off 2 days a week.  Maybe I understood them wrong???  You need to make sure you are working enough to pay rent, that is why they want you working...boo!!!



Oh yeah, you can give shifts away. Usually the most I had off was 3 days.


----------



## mpedro18

I finished my phone interview, and I think it would preety good.  I couldnt hear at times, so she had to repeat things, and I did pause at times.  But the lady was really nice, and when I told her my favorite rides she seemed really happy, and kind of laughed.  And at the end she said thank you very much for taking your time with us.    I hope I get accepted.  


Anyways when she gave me the address she said it kind of fast, so I wanted to make sure I have the right address.

WDW college recruiting
Attention E-Presentation coordination
P.O Box 10090
Lake Buena Vista Fl, 328030

Also how long does it take to receive the letter, if you got accepted or not.

Thank you, sorry for asking so much lol


----------



## Joanna71985

mpedro18 said:


> I finished my phone interview, and I think it would preety good.  I couldnt hear at times, so she had to repeat things, and I did pause at times.  But the lady was really nice, and when I told her my favorite rides she seemed really happy, and kind of laughed.  And at the end she said thank you very much for taking your time with us.    I hope I get accepted.
> 
> 
> Anyways when she gave me the address she said it kind of fast, so I wanted to make sure I have the right address.
> 
> WDW college recruiting
> Attention E-Presentation coordination
> P.O Box 10090
> Lake Buena Vista Fl, 328030
> 
> Also how long does it take to receive the letter, if you got accepted or not.
> 
> Thank you, sorry for asking so much lol




Hi there! Welcome to the DIS. 

It differs for the letter, but usually is around 2- 2 1/2 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Sehsun

*mpedro18*, Sounds like your interview went well!






Here is the address to send the application to.

Yup, it varies for the letter.  I was told to expect a letter within 3 weeks, but since I had to attend an audition for my first choice (Entertainment), I did not get my letter till after the audition.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Had my phone interview yesterday, and I think it went pretty well 

We will see in a couple of weeks!

My question is, how long do I have to accept if I get in?  I may have to wait a few weeks or more after getting my letter to say for sure if I'm going. I'm an RA, and I won't know for a while whether or not they will allow me to do half-year status next year for the disney program. and I really can't afford to go here without my job!! hah.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> Had my phone interview yesterday, and I think it went pretty well
> 
> We will see in a couple of weeks!
> 
> My question is, how long do I have to accept if I get in?  I may have to wait a few weeks or more after getting my letter to say for sure if I'm going. I'm an RA, and I won't know for a while whether or not they will allow me to do half-year status next year for the disney program. and I really can't afford to go here without my job!! hah.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!



You have up to 2 weeks to accept/decline your offer.


----------



## mpedro18

thanks so much, I hope it doesnt take that long to send the letter from massachusetts to Florida.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Sehsun said:


> Yup, it varies for the letter.  I was told to expect a letter within 3 weeks, but since I had to attend an audition for my first choice (Entertainment), I did not get my letter till after the audition.



so i wont get a letter till after the audition? My interviewer said that it was possible to get a letter before with acceptance except the role would say "pending." is that unlikely? i mean i did inteview super early...


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> so i wont get a letter till after the audition? My interviewer said that it was possible to get a letter before with acceptance except the role would say "pending." is that unlikely? i mean i did inteview super early...



Yes, that's true. When I auditioned back in 2006, I just received an email before stating that my status was "pending". I didn't get a letter for almost 3 weeks after the audition for character attendant. It doesn't matter how early you apply either. When I applied, I applied the first week in Feb, my audition turned out to be March 30 (so almost 2 months of waiting there) and then the almost 3 weeks after for the letter.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes, that's true. When I auditioned back in 2006, I just received an email before stating that my status was "pending". I didn't get a letter for almost 3 weeks after the audition for character attendant. It doesn't matter how early you apply either. When I applied, I applied the first week in Feb, my audition turned out to be March 30 (so almost 2 months of waiting there) and then the almost 3 weeks after for the letter.



that sucks because my interviewer made it seemed that i would get a letter in 2 to 3 weeks and it would say pending. sigh... i guess i've got a TON of waiting to do


----------



## Dee/Belle

I have a question about roomie notification. If you want to do it, do you have to know who you want to room with (say someone you met here on on facebook...not through Disney's pairing) before you accept? Thank you!


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> I have a question about roomie notification. If you want to do it, do you have to know who you want to room with (say someone you met here on on facebook...not through Disney's pairing) before you accept? Thank you!



I am not positive, but I don't think so. The only qualification is that you and the roomie both have to have the same dates (check in/check out dates).


----------



## Dee/Belle

So you can say you want to live with person A at a later date after you accept? Thanks, Joanna. How did I know you'd be the first to respond


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> So you can say you want to live with person A at a later date after you accept? Thanks, Joanna. How did I know you'd be the first to respond



No problem.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

I just wanted to thank everyone on this board for being so helpful. I read this, like, everyday and it has really answered all my questions about CP.  Hoping for the best!! My letter should be coming in the next couple of weeks.

Anyone else from fall 08.. where are you from? Feel free to IM me EmilyMarieC823  Good luck to all!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone on this board for being so helpful. I read this, like, everyday and it has really answered all my questions about CP.  Hoping for the best!! My letter should be coming in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Anyone else from fall 08.. where are you from? Feel free to IM me EmilyMarieC823  Good luck to all!



hey! im hoping for fall adv. 2008. have you joined the group on facebook yet? if not, you should!! my IM is sporty2850


----------



## CelticBelle

hi everyone!  I'm getting ready to apply for the program but don't have a lot of time to sit down and do it.  Does anyone know about how long it will take to watch the e-presentation and fill out applications.  I have 2 midterms tomorrow so hopefully after that I should have some time.  thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> hi everyone!  I'm getting ready to apply for the program but don't have a lot of time to sit down and do it.  Does anyone know about how long it will take to watch the e-presentation and fill out applications.  I have 2 midterms tomorrow so hopefully after that I should have some time.  thanks!



Not too long. I would say about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## CelticBelle

Thanks! you always seem to have all the answers.  What would we all do without you?


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> Thanks! you always seem to have all the answers.  What would we all do without you?



Aww, thanks. You're too kind.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, thanks. You're too kind.




Tonight at dinner I was telling my mum about a question I posted and how I knew you would answer (I said there is this girl who knows all the answers) and she was like, "Joanna?" and I laughed because she is on the "family" section of the boards and knew who you were and that you always know the answers to everything 



Another random thing, though...what size are the beds? I think they're twin or double but are they normal length or the long ones? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> Tonight at dinner I was telling my mum about a question I posted and how I knew you would answer (I said there is this girl who knows all the answers) and she was like, "Joanna?" and I laughed because she is on the "family" section of the boards and knew who you were and that you always know the answers to everything
> 
> 
> 
> Another random thing, though...what size are the beds? I think they're twin or double but are they normal length or the long ones? Thanks!



Are you serious?! Oh man, that is crazy! 

As for the beds, they are twin beds (unfortunately, because I sleep in a double at home). I am not 100% positive, but I believe they are XL twins.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Sweet. Thanks. I found some super cute bedding and it made me think to ask in case I do get accepted and see some more like it


----------



## Joanna71985

My bedding has been Disney bedding for my 3 programs. Silly, I know.


----------



## Dee/Belle

I want something exciting because I'm not going to see my apartment much except for sleeping so it has to be colorful


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> I want something exciting because I'm not going to see my apartment much except for sleeping so it has to be colorful



Exactly!


----------



## stef_blu07

I keep seeing things about Traditions.. what exactly is that?


----------



## Berlioz70

While we're on the topic of bedrooms - I know it is frowned upon to use a lot of nails, but what exactly is considered "a lot?" I would like to bring framed pictures to hang above my bed area, what do you think the max amount of nails should be?


----------



## Katy0708

stef_blu07 said:


> I keep seeing things about Traditions.. what exactly is that?



traditions is the process cps go through to recieve certain training (like sanitation, what to do if a guest has a disability), and tells you more about the program and about disney. it's condensed into 4 hours (seriously, not as bad as what it used to be), and you learn about what your role does. Traditions is when you get your ID, so it is VERY important to attend. Traditions is also considered your "first day of work." 

that's just a whiff of what it is...


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> While we're on the topic of bedrooms - I know it is frowned upon to use a lot of nails, but what exactly is considered "a lot?" I would like to bring framed pictures to hang above my bed area, what do you think the max amount of nails should be?



Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe we weren't allowed to hang anything on the walls.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sehsun said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe we weren't allowed to hang anything on the walls.



Oh sad - how did you decorate the walls??


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh sad - how did you decorate the walls??



My roommate and I didn't get a chance to.  She had these posters that you color in with markers that we were planning to put on the walls, but we didn't get to do that.  So it's kind of strange, staring at blank white walls.  I did hang and stick stuff on my side of the mirror, though!

They told us about this "no putting stuff on walls" rule at the housing meeting we had on Day 1 of check-in.

Also, this is kind of off-topic, but there are apartment inspections about twice during your program.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sehsun said:


> Also, this is kind of off-topic, but there are apartment inspections about twice during your program.



Thanks for the heads up!

I was looking at the 360 views of Chatham Square on the CP website http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_360_views.html does that top pink border come in all rooms - or is that something they brought?


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I was looking at the 360 views of Chatham Square on the CP website http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_360_views.html does that top pink border come in all rooms - or is that something they brought?



No problem!

Oh, interesting - I never thought much about that until you mentioned it.  I think that pink border is something the occupants of the apartment brought because my apartment didn't have that (neither did the other apartments I visited during my program).


----------



## Berlioz70

Sehsun said:


> No problem!
> 
> Oh, interesting - I never thought much about that until you mentioned it.  I think that pink border is something the occupants of the apartment brought because my apartment didn't have that (neither did the other apartments I visited during my program).



Hmmm interesting - I wish I knew what they used to put the stuff on their walls. The last thing I want to do is make Disney mad at me for messing up their walls - but I love pictures!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I believe we weren't allowed to hang anything on the walls.



No, you are.


----------



## CelticBelle

I looked at the pink border on that wall and to me it kinda looks like they stapled sheets of tissue paper onto the wall.  They used it as a background for pictures too.  Does anyone else see it?  I think that would be a pretty cool and cheap idea to decorate.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> I looked at the pink border on that wall and to me it kinda looks like they stapled sheets of tissue paper onto the wall.  They used it as a background for pictures too.  Does anyone else see it?  I think that would be a pretty cool and cheap idea to decorate.



I wouldn't recommend using staples. I used thumb tacks, and they worked just fine.


----------



## AshleyT1987

Hi! I'm Ashley! I just registered for the boards, but I've been reading posts on here for a little while now. You're all so helpful! You've already answered a ton of my questions. My interview is in three days and all I can think about is Disney!!!! 

I have one quick question... I know that for the classes (and Traditions, right?) we need to dress professionally. I was shoe shopping tonight lol, and it made me wonder what kind of shoes are required within that dress code. Can anyone help me out? I love to dress up and wear cute things, so if I need to wear plain pumps I need to start looking for cute ones now! Kind of a silly question, I know, but I would really like to know!


----------



## Dee/Belle

AshleyT1987 said:


> I have one quick question... I know that for the classes (and Traditions, right?) we need to dress professionally. I was shoe shopping tonight lol, and it made me wonder what kind of shoes are required within that dress code. Can anyone help me out? I love to dress up and wear cute things, so if I need to wear plain pumps I need to start looking for cute ones now! Kind of a silly question, I know, but I would really like to know!



You just need one end of them closed, I believe. So either closed-toe and open back or open toe and closed back. Or just everything closed


----------



## Joanna71985

AshleyT1987 said:


> Hi! I'm Ashley! I just registered for the boards, but I've been reading posts on here for a little while now. You're all so helpful! You've already answered a ton of my questions. My interview is in three days and all I can think about is Disney!!!!
> 
> I have one quick question... I know that for the classes (and Traditions, right?) we need to dress professionally. I was shoe shopping tonight lol, and it made me wonder what kind of shoes are required within that dress code. Can anyone help me out? I love to dress up and wear cute things, so if I need to wear plain pumps I need to start looking for cute ones now! Kind of a silly question, I know, but I would really like to know!



Hi Ashley. Good luck with your interview. 

For dress shoes, they either need to be open toe/closed heal or closed toe/open heal. Or closed both.


----------



## AshleyT1987

Dee/Belle said:


> You just need one end of them closed, I believe. So either closed-toe and open back or open toe and closed back. Or just everything closed




Thanks! That helps a lot! 

Also, I just got your message and tried to respond, but my post count is too low still : (   Anyway, yes, I go to Mizzou! I just transferred here last semester so I'm still pretty new to the area and don't know many people, but I like it so far! Are you also a student at MU?


----------



## AshleyT1987

Joanna71985 said:


> Hi Ashley. Good luck with your interview.
> 
> For dress shoes, they either need to be open toe/closed heal or closed toe/open heal. Or closed both.




Thanks Joanna! That helps me a lot! And it makes it pretty easy to find shoes to fit those requirements! 

(Sorry for posting two replies right after each other, but I want to get my post count up a little so I can respond to private messages! Does anyone know how many posts I need before it will let me do that?)


----------



## Joanna71985

AshleyT1987 said:


> Thanks Joanna! That helps me a lot! And it makes it pretty easy to find shoes to fit those requirements!
> 
> (Sorry for posting two replies right after each other, but I want to get my post count up a little so I can respond to private messages! Does anyone know how many posts I need before it will let me do that?)



Not positive about the amount, but I believe it's at least 10.


----------



## Dee/Belle

AshleyT1987 said:


> Thanks! That helps a lot!
> 
> Also, I just got your message and tried to respond, but my post count is too low still : (   Anyway, yes, I go to Mizzou! I just transferred here last semester so I'm still pretty new to the area and don't know many people, but I like it so far! Are you also a student at MU?



Cool! I am a student there, too. You should join our facebook group! 
http://missouri.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2257901956


----------



## Berlioz70

AshleyT1987 said:


> Does anyone know how many posts I need before it will let me do that?)



Ten is the count you need. There are other boards where you can practice posting pictures, etc, to get your count up. That's what I did!


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> that sucks because my interviewer made it seemed that i would get a letter in 2 to 3 weeks and it would say pending. sigh... i guess i've got a TON of waiting to do



I know it stinks. But either way you wouldn't get a definite answer til after the audition (be it an email or a letter. It would still say the same thing).


----------



## Dee/Belle

Berlioz70 said:


> Ten is the count you need. There are other boards where you can practice posting pictures, etc, to get your count up. That's what I did!




is there something similar with icons? i have one of those idisney ones with 4 colors on it and it says it's too big to upload but i see other people with the exact same ones...


----------



## CelticBelle

Hi Ashley!  Good to meet you!  You will have ten posts in no time!


----------



## Berlioz70

Dee/Belle said:


> is there something similar with icons? i have one of those idisney ones with 4 colors on it and it says it's too big to upload but i see other people with the exact same ones...



It is very possible that others have the same thing but that they have a smaller file. Try making it smaller and resaving it so it takes up less memory.


----------



## Darth Sidious

so alum here but i have a question.  can you still do the cp if you have already graduated?  this seems kind of stupid and this question defeats the purpose of the "college program".  but i ask this cause 2 friends of mine on my last program graduated college and then did the program.  i wanted to do this again after i graduated since im already a little behind in school, but i was told by my friend that you can apply as long as you are enrolled in classes at the time that you apply.  so my question is, lets say for example im supposed to graduate in may 09, can i apply for fall 09 even though i would have graduated in may of 09?  or do i have to be in college and just having taken a semester off?  i don't want to miss anymore school and last time, the program didn't exactly go right for me but i want to try again.  thanks


----------



## CelticBelle

I'm pretty sure that you can still do the program after you graduate.  I heard as long as it's within six months of your graduating, but applying while taking classes also makes sense.


----------



## Berlioz70

Darth Sidious said:


> so alum here but i have a question.  can you still do the cp if you have already graduated?  this seems kind of stupid and this question defeats the purpose of the "college program".  but i ask this cause 2 friends of mine on my last program graduated college and then did the program.  i wanted to do this again after i graduated since im already a little behind in school, but i was told by my friend that you can apply as long as you are enrolled in classes at the time that you apply.  so my question is, lets say for example im supposed to graduate in may 09, can i apply for fall 09 even though i would have graduated in may of 09?  or do i have to be in college and just having taken a semester off?  i don't want to miss anymore school and last time, the program didn't exactly go right for me but i want to try again.  thanks



Yes you're right - you just have to be a student when you apply. I graduate in May and hope to do the Fall Advantage program. The fall program would be the same as well.


----------



## TediBerra

I plan on auditioning for entertainment at the end of my program in August.  Do you think that I should bring a current head shot?  I know that they take photos of you, but do they like headshots in addition?



Thanks


----------



## Berlioz70

TediBerra said:


> I plan on auditioning for entertainment at the end of my program in August.  Do you think that I should bring a current head shot?  I know that they take photos of you, but do they like headshots in addition?



No one at my audition had head shots - I was told that they do not like head shots because they are often photo shopped to make you look your best and several are not realistic. They are more interested in a photo that looks at your face straight on to get a better judge of your facial features (nose, eyes, jaw line, etc). However, on the flip side, what's the worse that could happen - they just throw it away?


----------



## Dee/Belle

Berlioz70 said:


> No one at my audition had head shots - I was told that they do not like head shots because they are often photo shopped to make you look your best and several are not realistic. They are more interested in a photo that looks at your face straight on to get a better judge of your facial features (nose, eyes, jaw line, etc). However, on the flip side, what's the worse that could happen - they just throw it away?



I see your point and completely agree with your first statement. I have also heard you're more likely to get a character role if you go with a headshot in hand. I, personally, am not sure yet if I will take mine or not.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dee/Belle said:


> I see your point and completely agree with your first statement. I have also heard you're more likely to get a character role if you go with a headshot in hand. I, personally, am not sure yet if I will take mine or not.



Oo, that is interesting - I never thought of that. 

General FYI - they do not cast face characters from every audition, just the major ones. My audition had less than 20 people and so they did not bring any makeup or costumes with them and said we would have another opportunity for face characters after we started the program.

I was just surprised because it sounded like they would pull you for a face immediately at most auditions based on what I had read on these boards - but perhaps that's because DISers attended the larger auditions?? Just don't get discouraged if they don't pull you for face, you may get the chance after the program starts!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Yes, yes of course. It's just something I heard--not from anyone I know personally so it could be rubbish


----------



## Joanna71985

Darth Sidious said:


> so alum here but i have a question.  can you still do the cp if you have already graduated?  this seems kind of stupid and this question defeats the purpose of the "college program".  but i ask this cause 2 friends of mine on my last program graduated college and then did the program.  i wanted to do this again after i graduated since im already a little behind in school, but i was told by my friend that you can apply as long as you are enrolled in classes at the time that you apply.  so my question is, lets say for example im supposed to graduate in may 09, can i apply for fall 09 even though i would have graduated in may of 09?  or do i have to be in college and just having taken a semester off?  i don't want to miss anymore school and last time, the program didn't exactly go right for me but i want to try again.  thanks



Yes, you can do the CP right up until the period after you graduate. For example, I should be graduating in Dec. I plan on doing Spring 2009 (since I will still be in school when it is time to apply).



TediBerra said:


> I plan on auditioning for entertainment at the end of my program in August.  Do you think that I should bring a current head shot?  I know that they take photos of you, but do they like headshots in addition?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



It is not required.


----------



## Berlioz70

Dee/Belle said:


> Yes, yes of course. It's just something I heard--not from anyone I know personally so it could be rubbish



Haha - that's what I felt like before my first audition, depending on where you look you get different information! I still think you should bring it and keep it in your back pocket just in case!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Hey everyone, I'm Jackie . I have a lot of questions about the Disney CP, and I'm hoping that someone could help me out.  
I have a slight physical disability, and I am afraid that it may hinder my ability to do some of the roles or my ability to get into the program.  I was just wondering, who should I talk to about this concern? The recruiter is not coming to my college until March, and it seems like I would need to have the issue resolved before I give them my application and things like that. It would be so sad to get all excited and fill out the application and then find out that I cannot take part in the program.

Also, would you all recommend going and meeting with your college advisor and coming up with a learning plan even before you interview?

Is it better to watch the presentation online and interview earlier as opposed to waiting until the recruiter comes?

Would you all say that it is difficult to be accepted into the program?

Also, is it possible to save the money that you earn, or does it all go towards living expenses?

Okay, wow, that was a lot of questions. I would appreciate any help or advice.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sehsun

Disney_Jackie said:


> I have a slight physical disability, and I am afraid that it may hinder my ability to do some of the roles or my ability to get into the program.  I was just wondering, who should I talk to about this concern?



Hi Jackie,
I would contact the WDW College Program recruiters themselves using the email from the website (wdw.college.recruiting(a)disney.com).  I would think they would be able to accommodate your slight disability and certainly not turn you down because of it.



> Also, would you all recommend going and meeting with your college advisor and coming up with a learning plan even before you interview?



That would be a good idea, esp. if you are still going to be in school after you finish the program.



> Is it better to watch the presentation online and interview earlier as opposed to waiting until the recruiter comes?



Both presentations would be the same, I think.  The advantage of the e-presentation is that you get to apply more quickly (and thus, hopefully hear back faster!).  The advantage of waiting till the recruiter comes is that you can talk to the recruiter and ask them questions in person.



> Would you all say that it is difficult to be accepted into the program?



A lot of people apply for this program, and many do get accepted.  I would say that as long as you meet all of Disney's requirements (which are listed on the CP website), do not have a criminal background, and are enthusiastic in your interview, you have a fairly good chance. 



> Also, is it possible to save the money that you earn, or does it all go towards living expenses?



Yes, it is possible to save the money you earn!!  It may be different for different people though.  I had some money in my checking account before I arrived for my CP, so I did not "live off" my paycheck.  I did spend some money on Disney merchandise (both in the parks, DTD, and at the cast member stores) though.....but it was all worth it! 

I hope this helped, and welcome to the DIS, Jackie!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Just a side note to tack on to what Iris said, you can always do the e-presentation and have your interview then physically go to the presentation on your campus just to try it out and see. It's really not much different (I've been to the campus one twice just to watch and then I did the e-presentation this time when I actually applied) but it's always fun to see who else from your school is applying and meet your campus recruiters, etc. That would be my suggestion...Good luck!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Thanks so much for your help! I'm going to contact the recruiters, and I'll see how that goes. 
I'm so excited and nervous about all of this that I am having a hard time concentrating on my actual schoolwork


----------



## CelticBelle

good luck!  Ive had the same problem concentrating lately!


----------



## PrincessDreamer

I want a really honest answer. How helpful is the CP on a resume? Do employers really respect it or is it just a minor factor? Does anyone have personal experience with this?


----------



## Berlioz70

PrincessDreamer said:


> I want a really honest answer. How helpful is the CP on a resume? Do employers really respect it or is it just a minor factor? Does anyone have personal experience with this?



It depends on your location and what else you've got listed on that resume. For example, it's not as impressive if you live in Florida - but if you live in the MidWest it is more helpful. If you have tons of other professional internships, it may not look as good in comparison - but if you only have part time jobs (like a pizza driver, which I did), then it will look good in comparison. It also depends on what types of jobs your looking for. If you want to be a performer and can say that you've given 40 min monologues on rides then great! If you applying to be an accountant and you say that you drove trams around, it may be harder to make the connection.

The great thing about resumes is that it's all about how you can spin things! However, having Disney on a resume does make for a great conversation starter for interviewers and helps to create a more personal connection that may set you apart from other applicants. The unique thing about Disney is that everyone knows it and has their own personal memories related to the company!

Not really a sure answer there, but hope it helps!


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Berlioz70 said:


> It depends on your location and what else you've got listed on that resume. For example, it's not as impressive if you live in Florida - but if you live in the MidWest it is more helpful. If you have tons of other professional internships, it may not look as good in comparison - but if you only have part time jobs (like a pizza driver, which I did), then it will look good in comparison. It also depends on what types of jobs your looking for. If you want to be a performer and can say that you've given 40 min monologues on rides then great! If you applying to be an accountant and you say that you drove trams around, it may be harder to make the connection.
> 
> The great thing about resumes is that it's all about how you can spin things! However, having Disney on a resume does make for a great conversation starter for interviewers and helps to create a more personal connection that may set you apart from other applicants. The unique thing about Disney is that everyone knows it and has their own personal memories related to the company!
> 
> Not really a sure answer there, but hope it helps!


That is helpful- thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

PrincessDreamer said:


> I want a really honest answer. How helpful is the CP on a resume? Do employers really respect it or is it just a minor factor? Does anyone have personal experience with this?



I'm not positive (as I have worked for nobody _but_ Disney) but I am sure that it would help.


----------



## impsythealmighty

I thought of a few more questions:

I don't have a laptop - is there desk space for my desktop computer in the bedrooms?
How accurate are the Vista vs Chatham stereotypes (vista = party dorm, chatham = quieter)?
If I don't get a part as a character, will it hurt my chances of getting into the program since auditions aren't for a while and they may have filled up a lot of the spots already?

Thanks all!


----------



## Berlioz70

impsythealmighty said:


> If I don't get a part as a character, will it hurt my chances of getting into the program since auditions aren't for a while and they may have filled up a lot of the spots already?



Well technically you don't know when auditions are ! A *Rumor *says they're going to all be in March - but I have no way of confirming that!!! However, I think it's hard to answer that question because last semester they had a huge increase of applicants so people who applied at the end did not have as many role options - but now they're building new housing so maybe they can accommodate more. Whose knows? 

An alumni will probably jump on your other questions.


----------



## er3465

impsythealmighty said:


> I thought of a few more questions:
> 
> I don't have a laptop - is there desk space for my desktop computer in the bedrooms?
> How accurate are the Vista vs Chatham stereotypes (vista = party dorm, chatham = quieter)?
> If I don't get a part as a character, will it hurt my chances of getting into the program since auditions aren't for a while and they may have filled up a lot of the spots already?
> 
> Thanks all!


I lived in Chatham and it was quiet, Vista (from my memories of visiting) was a little bit louder, but it is not bad.  There is also new housing opening soon which is right next to Chatham, so you have a few options.  I have a laptop, so my best guess is that I know in Chatham there was a little counter in the hall way that was built into the wall that you may be able to put your computer on.  I would say to apply for the program as soon as possible, last term filled up rather quickly.  If you get accepted and then audition that is fine! Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> I thought of a few more questions:
> 
> I don't have a laptop - is there desk space for my desktop computer in the bedrooms?
> How accurate are the Vista vs Chatham stereotypes (vista = party dorm, chatham = quieter)?
> If I don't get a part as a character, will it hurt my chances of getting into the program since auditions aren't for a while and they may have filled up a lot of the spots already?
> 
> Thanks all!



Yes, there is space for a desktop (at least there is in Chatham). And even if there isn't, Walmart sells pretty cheap desks that you could use (my roomie did that). Yes, Chatham is quieter then Vista (but Vista isn't horrible party-wise; it's just a little livelier). And finally- no, it won't hurt your chances. I auditioned back in 2006. My audition was March 30th. I didn't get performer, but did get in with my 2nd choice- character attendant.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi *impsythealmighty*!

Regarding the desktop question, I can't speak for the 2-BR and above.  However, if you are planning on getting a 1-BR, it does not really have a good space for a desktop because the kitchen counter and the living room table are the only counters available in which you could set up a desktop - I am sure it can be done, though.  I set my laptop on the kitchen counter, and my roommate was fine with that.

As for the stereotypes, it may depend on whom you ask.  I lived in Chatham and thought it was very nice because I am not a party-er, and I like my quiet evenings.

I don't think it will hurt your chances of getting into the program - they should have plenty of roles available.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Thanks so much everyone! Your responses make me feel a lot better.

I'm not a partier either (but I am 21), so I was thinking I'd request a Wellness apartment if I couldn't get into Chatham, but if my roommates brought alcohol, would I get in trouble too or would I need to report them? I don't want to be a snitch, but I really want to do well and make a good impression while I'm there. =\ 

Is character attendant pretty hard to get? That was my second choice after character performer, and I'm hoping it's a good sign that my interviewer didn't even ask me about my other two choices (attractions and merchandise). It seems like a really fun job, so I assume it's pretty popular.

I'm hoping for a two or more bedroom apartment, I like being around people so lots of roommates could be fun. Plus it'll be nice to have space to put my enormous computer! How much control do you have over number of roommates and which building you're in? I have a friend who will hopefully be coming with me (hi jackie!  ) and I'd really love to room with her. Do we just sign in at the same time or what?

Thanks again guys! You're all so helpful, I'm so excited to (hopefully) go this summer!


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Your responses make me feel a lot better.
> 
> I'm not a partier either (but I am 21), so I was thinking I'd request a Wellness apartment if I couldn't get into Chatham, but if my roommates brought alcohol, would I get in trouble too or would I need to report them? I don't want to be a snitch, but I really want to do well and make a good impression while I'm there. =\
> 
> Is character attendant pretty hard to get? That was my second choice after character performer, and I'm hoping it's a good sign that my interviewer didn't even ask me about my other two choices (attractions and merchandise). It seems like a really fun job, so I assume it's pretty popular.
> 
> I'm hoping for a two or more bedroom apartment, I like being around people so lots of roommates could be fun. Plus it'll be nice to have space to put my enormous computer! How much control do you have over number of roommates and which building you're in? I have a friend who will hopefully be coming with me (hi jackie!  ) and I'd really love to room with her. Do we just sign in at the same time or what?
> 
> Thanks again guys! You're all so helpful, I'm so excited to (hopefully) go this summer!



Let me try to answer your questions:
1) Yes, if there was alcohol in a Wellness, then everyone would get in trouble (even if you are over 21, probably more so since you would be over 21). I would go for the non-wellness.

2) That would depend on need. It was my 2nd choice too, and that's the one I got (I didn't pass the audition).

3) They ask you your preferences at check-in, and try to grant them. The earlier you go, the better your chances. I like the 3-BR at Chatham myself. Yes, you would be in line with your friend.


----------



## Berlioz70

impsythealmighty said:


> I'm hoping for a two or more bedroom apartment, I like being around people so lots of roommates could be fun.



Hey! I'm over 21 too and looking for people who aren't really into partying... are you applying for the fall or fall advantage?


----------



## impsythealmighty

Fall Advantage, as is my friend (who will also be 21 and isn't a partier). If you're on Facebook, I'm Molly Shetter (Tulane network); I've also got AIM- ImpsyTheAlmighty if you feel like chatting!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Any non-party type under 21'ers doing the fall program looking for a roomate? PM me!


----------



## CelticBelle

hey I am sam haynes and I'm under 21 and hoping to go to the cp this fall.  look for my name on facebook


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Yay for non-partiers! Hey Molly, thanks for the shout out  If I get into the program I would also like to have some non-partying roomies, as Molly mentioned. Feel free to friend me on facebook- Jaclyn Eldridge at Tulane
And thanks for answering so many questions, Joanna!


----------



## Joanna71985

Disney_Jackie said:


> Yay for non-partiers! Hey Molly, thanks for the shout out  If I get into the program I would also like to have some non-partying roomies, as Molly mentioned. Feel free to friend me on facebook- Jaclyn Eldridge at Tulane
> And thanks for answering so many questions, Joanna!



You're welcome. It's my pleasure.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Hypothetically *cough* if a 21 year old ends up wanting to room with a 19 year old (in a wellness apartment) is that allowed as long as the 21 year old agrees not to have alcohol in the apartment? Or do you both have to be under 21 to live in a wellness apartment?

Just double checking. Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Dee/Belle said:


> Any non-party type under 21'ers doing the fall program looking for a roomate? Add me on facebook! Dee Holder of Missouri/NY



hey dee. i didnt realize you werent a partier. I am not one either. are you doing fall or fall advantage.


Also looking for non-partiers who like to have lots of fun without the need of alcohol! Vanessa Palacios Nova Southeastern University '10


----------



## Sehsun

Dee/Belle said:


> Hypothetically *cough* if a 21 year old ends up wanting to room with a 19 year old (in a wellness apartment) is that allowed as long as the 21 year old agrees not to have alcohol in the apartment? Or do you both have to be under 21 to live in a wellness apartment?
> 
> Just double checking. Thanks!



Yes, that is allowed.  A person over 21 years old can request a wellness apartment.  I'm not sure if you were planning on doing the roommate notification system that the CP offers, but you _both_ have to be either a) over 21 or b) under 21 to participate in this system.

I am a non-drinker and non-partier, so I was concerned about having underage roommates that might drink, so I did not request a wellness.  Keep in mind though that people who are of the legal drinking age can get in trouble for handing out alcohol to underage individuals.

Hope this helps and was not too confusing!


----------



## Dee/Belle

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> hey dee. i didnt realize you werent a partier. I am not one either. are you doing fall or fall advantage.
> 
> 
> Also looking for non-partiers who like to have lots of fun without the need of alcohol! Vanessa Palacios Nova Southeastern University '10



Haha that makes me examine myself! I don't drink or do any of that stuff. Do I come off as that? Cause that is a problem if I do! I'm doing Fall

Thank you, Joanna for confirming my question!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Dee/Belle said:


> Haha that makes me examine myself! I don't drink or do any of that stuff. Do I come off as that? Cause that is a problem if I do! I'm doing Fall



omg! no you dont come off that way at all. im sorry if it sounded that way lol.  and darn... i thought you were doing fall advantage


----------



## Joanna71985

Dee/Belle said:


> Hypothetically *cough* if a 21 year old ends up wanting to room with a 19 year old (in a wellness apartment) is that allowed as long as the 21 year old agrees not to have alcohol in the apartment? Or do you both have to be under 21 to live in a wellness apartment?
> 
> Just double checking. Thanks!



You can stay in a wellness if you are over 21 (my roomie was over 21 my first CP). However, if you are doing the roomie notification you both have to be over/under 21.


----------



## stef_blu07

I just had my interivew today!! I think it went pretty well.. The lady was so sweet!! Now is the waiting game... :/ How long did it take you guys until you heard from the program?


----------



## Joanna71985

stef_blu07 said:


> I just had my interivew today!! I think it went pretty well.. The lady was so sweet!! Now is the waiting game... :/ How long did it take you guys until you heard from the program?



Good luck! For me it has been 11 days, 2 1/2 months (because of an audition), about 2 1/2 weeks, and currently am still waiting for mine (it's been 15 days).


----------



## kishijoten

I arrived in Orlando on the 21st, so I'm still really new to the program.  I have noticed, though, that there are things they don't tell you.  The main question I have is this: if you don't want to drive to the parks (or don't have a car), how do you get from the cast dropoffs to the main gates?  I know each is different.  I was hoping someone with experience could give me specifics on getting to the main gates.  

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

kishijoten said:


> I arrived in Orlando on the 21st, so I'm still really new to the program.  I have noticed, though, that there are things they don't tell you.  The main question I have is this: if you don't want to drive to the parks (or don't have a car), how do you get from the cast dropoffs to the main gates?  I know each is different.  I was hoping someone with experience could give me specifics on getting to the main gates.
> 
> Thanks!



Hey. It's pretty simple actually:
AK- All you do is walk around the side of parking and do 1 of 2 things: walk to the right of parking and you get to the main entrance, or walk to the left and that leads to the CM entrance.

MGM- It's the same. You are dropped off in the main parking lot. All you do is follow the sidewalk to the main entrance, or head off the sidewalk to the CM entrance.

Epcot- the bus actually drops you off backstage (by the CM entrance). If you want to get off in the front, you would have to take the monorail from the TTC.

MK- the bus stops at the TTC. You then take the monorail or ferry to the MK. To get to the CM entrance, you just stay on the bus and it drops you off at Westclock (where CMs park). Then you take a bus over to the MK.


----------



## TediBerra

Has anyone used the Vista Credit Union?  If so how to you get your money out at the end of the program?


----------



## Joanna71985

TediBerra said:


> Has anyone used the Vista Credit Union?  If so how to you get your money out at the end of the program?



I used the Vista Credit Union. I actually still use it, since I keep on going back down. Sorry I can't help you with that part.


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

hey! yet another of my kajillions of questions.

Anyone who has done Fall CP in the past:
I know it is late August-early January... but around what dates are available for arrival/departure? I'm just looking for a rough estimate because if I am to be an RA next year again I need to let them know way in advance how much training i'm going to miss 

Thanks for your help, everyone!!


----------



## csaribay

Invisible_ears_82389 said:


> ...what dates are available for arrival/departure?



For the fall 08' season, your arrival will be somewhere in the month of August. Departure dates generally are generally within the first two weeks of January (I know that a lot of domestic CPs left on January 4th this past term- including myself). If you need to leave early for school related activities, Disney does approve leaves that are within two weeks of your original departure date. This includes RA's...



			
				Departure Operating Guidelines - Approved Reasons for Early Releases said:
			
		

> Be school-sponsored resident assistants, student counselors, student mentors, orientation leaders, peer advisors, teacher assistants or work-study program participants required to attend mandatory sessions prior to their program end date.



This is organized after you arrive for your program, and the process can be started up until about a month or two before your departure.


----------



## er3465

TediBerra said:


> Has anyone used the Vista Credit Union?  If so how to you get your money out at the end of the program?



I used Vista for my CP, and at the end I just closed my account (they said if I was ever coming back that I would still be able to open another one), and they gave me a check for whatever was in my account.


----------



## DisneyMagic123

Has any CP ever been scheduled as a "spare" character?  If so, did you get paid for the entire length of the shift even if you didn't end up replacing a character?  Also, has any CP ever been asked to be a "van driver" to transport characters to their stations if there are no openings on a scheduled day for a character in your height range?


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyMagic123 said:


> Has any CP ever been scheduled as a "spare" character?  If so, did you get paid for the entire length of the shift even if you didn't end up replacing a character?  Also, has any CP ever been asked to be a "van driver" to transport characters to their stations if there are no openings on a scheduled day for a character in your height range?



Yes you do.

And yes you can be.


----------



## Sehsun

Hey DisneyMagic123, 
 to the DISboards!

Yes I have been scheduled as a spare.  Yes, you do get paid for your whole shift if you stay till the end of your shift, even if you were not pulled to a character.  However, should you choose to ER (and they give it to you), then you are only paid till the time before you leave.

I personally have not been asked to be a van driver, but it can happen for anybody in Entertainment.  I saw a couple of Pluto/Eeyore height people as my van driver, and one time, I even had a mouse height person as my van driver.


----------



## teh fish

I loved being a van driver.  It helped me get my dream of wearing the yellow costume.  I wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## CelticBelle

yellow costume?  what do you mean?


----------



## csaribay

I think *teh fish* is talking about the Character Attendant costume- the half yellow, half Mickey-drawing deal.


----------



## Katy0708

CelticBelle said:


> yellow costume?  what do you mean?



The yellow costume is the one that the tram drivers wear.
the shirt is yellow and white stripe and the pants are yellow.. i have to say they are highly stylish!


----------



## csaribay

Katy0708 said:


> The yellow costume is the one that the tram drivers wear.
> the shirt is yellow and white stripe and the pants are yellow.. i have to say they are highly stylish!



Ahah- _that_ yellow costume!


----------



## Joanna71985

teh fish said:


> I loved being a van driver.  It helped me get my dream of wearing the yellow costume.  I wish I had taken pictures.



I think that's the one costume I haven't seen you in.

It is a great costume though. I love it!


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

Still playing the ever-so-fun waiting game. 
Checking my campus mailbox 3-4 times daily... ahhh!

Anyone heard back yet for fall 08? I interviewed Friday the 25th, so only like a week and a half ago.  i've heard that you generally get a fast reply if you apply very early though.


----------



## nonomad

joanna- you said PIs have their own complex called Northridge...do they provide transportation for them?


----------



## csaribay

Professional Interns need to provide their own transportation- Disney unfortunately doesn't provide any transportation.

Also, while I was down there, housing at Northbridge was first come first served. It didn't seem like Northbridge could accommodate all the professional interns (though I may be wrong).


----------



## Niquie Lilyana

So I am completely panicked now. The recruiters are not coming to my school until March 25th and I have already sent in my application saying that I am going to that presentation. I originally signed up for that because friends that have done the college program through my school said they interview in person and I figured that would be better. But after reading through all of the posts it seems that that isn't true. So... yea I am worried now. Are my chances of getting in really slim now?


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Hey Joanna (or anyone else who might want to answer), I was wondering if you could give me a little bit more information about some of the roles.  When you were in Merchandise or when you were a Character Attendant, did you ever have to do anything really physically demanding? I see that under Merchandise it lists Receiving/putting away stock and deliveries, Stroller/wheelchair rental including repetitive lifting and stacking, and I was just wondering how strenuous these activities really are and if you are given any assistance. I am just worried that because of my disability I would have a hard time with some of those responsibilities.  Does the standing for extended periods of time get really tiresome? I emailed the recruiters about it, but I'm nervous about what my reply will be.
Thanks so much for all of your help!
~Jackie


----------



## Sehsun

Niquie Lilyana said:


> Are my chances of getting in really slim now?



 to the DISboards, Niquie Lilyana!
Going to the live presentation will not affect your chances of getting in.  

What kind of paperwork did you send in?  I sent in my application after my interview, but I didn't have to send one in before.



Disney_Jackie said:


> When you were in Merchandise or when you were a Character Attendant, did you ever have to do anything really physically demanding?......Does the standing for extended periods of time get really tiresome?



Hey Jackie, I'm sorry I can't really answer this question as my role did not have to deal with any heavy lifting.  However, I'm sure if you state your disabilities up front with your recruiter and/or manager, they would be very accommodating and not put you in a role that would hurt you or make you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Niquie Lilyana

They had me send in my application via the CP website and then print a copy to bring to my presentation along with the role checklist. But of course, on the applications it lists the school at which you are attending presentation so even if I wanted to watch the E-presentation I don't know that I could.


Also, thanks for the welcome! This site is so amazing and everyone is so helpful. I am incredibly glad that I found it.


----------



## Berlioz70

Niquie Lilyana said:


> They had me send in my application via the CP website and then print a copy to bring to my presentation along with the role checklist. But of course, on the applications it lists the school at which you are attending presentation so even if I wanted to watch the E-presentation I don't know that I could.



I did the same thing! I was waiting for the audition dates to be posted before I decide if I'll go to the campus presentation or the e-presentation. I indicated campus, but I would do the e-presentation if my audition dates ended up being earlier - I doubt they really get hung up on that question. I'm sure you can explain that you were just so excited that you couldn't wait until March - they love that stuff!


----------



## Sehsun

Niquie Lilyana said:


> Also, thanks for the welcome! This site is so amazing and everyone is so helpful. I am incredibly glad that I found it.



You're welcome!

Ah yes, now I do remember submitting the application via the internet and then printing out the copy!  It has been about a year since I was in the application process myself. 

Like Brenna (Berlioz70) said, I don't think the recruiters would mind if you change your mind and decided to do the other type of presentation instead.  It seems like the recruiters would be really nice about it.  If you have any doubts/questions, I would email them from the email address they provide at the official CP website.


----------



## Traveliz

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Joanna (or anyone else who might want to answer), I was wondering if you could give me a little bit more information about some of the roles.  When you were in Merchandise or when you were a Character Attendant, did you ever have to do anything really physically demanding? I see that under Merchandise it lists Receiving/putting away stock and deliveries, Stroller/wheelchair rental including repetitive lifting and stacking, and I was just wondering how strenuous these activities really are and if you are given any assistance. I am just worried that because of my disability I would have a hard time with some of those responsibilities.  Does the standing for extended periods of time get really tiresome? I emailed the recruiters about it, but I'm nervous about what my reply will be.
> Thanks so much for all of your help!
> ~Jackie




Not sure what your disability is - but my daughter had a concern - she did not even mention it during her interview etc but when accepted there is a page on the website for disability exclusions or something like that - its right there on the acceptance page.  She just printed off and we actually filled in most of it and then took it to her doctor who filled in the rest -- we put stars next to the questions he needed to answer.  She specifically knew which attractions would be a problem for her and she even listed those.

At any rate I would not stress too much over it -- legally Disney has to accomodate you and they will.

Liz


----------



## stef_blu07

OK so I have to fax/mail in my character lists... I can't find the address or number I am supposed to send it to. Does someone have those to give to me?!?! I want to get it in soon!! I already had my interview...


----------



## csaribay

Fax: 407-934-6878
I know in the past they've let people scan & email in forms, those would go to wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com .


----------



## JesseDisney

I have a question about the phone interview.
When they go through all the roles and ask you yes or no, is it bad to say yes to only 2 or 3, I just dont want to get stuck with a job i would rather not have, But i feel bad/rude saying No no no no no Etc and only Yes to a couple. What does anyone else do?? Thanks for all your help. 
I am thinking of going Jan 2009


----------



## tinyt396

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Joanna (or anyone else who might want to answer), I was wondering if you could give me a little bit more information about some of the roles.  When you were in Merchandise or when you were a Character Attendant, did you ever have to do anything really physically demanding? I see that under Merchandise it lists Receiving/putting away stock and deliveries, Stroller/wheelchair rental including repetitive lifting and stacking, and I was just wondering how strenuous these activities really are and if you are given any assistance. I am just worried that because of my disability I would have a hard time with some of those responsibilities.  Does the standing for extended periods of time get really tiresome? I emailed the recruiters about it, but I'm nervous about what my reply will be.
> Thanks so much for all of your help!
> ~Jackie




Hi Jackie!  I worked in Toontown Merchandise for most of my college program and really never had a heavy lifting.  However, I did get deployed to strollers for a couple of weeks and that is the WORST.  you have to stack them or take them down depending which ****ft, you have to clean them (they get pretty gross), but I believe if you tell them your disabillities they would not put you there.  I hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## tinyt396

JesseDisney said:


> I have a question about the phone interview.
> When they go through all the roles and ask you yes or no, is it bad to say yes to only 2 or 3, I just dont want to get stuck with a job i would rather not have, But i feel bad/rude saying No no no no no Etc and only Yes to a couple. What does anyone else do?? Thanks for all your help.
> I am thinking of going Jan 2009



No it is not bad to say no to a lot of roles, they want you to be honest.  They can offer you a job in a role you didn't pick but I'm not sure that happenes very often (but what do I know?)  Anyways I only picked about 3 roles when I did my program and got into it so hopefully all works out for you.  No worries!


----------



## csaribay

JesseDisney said:


> I have a question about the phone interview.
> When they go through all the roles and ask you yes or no, is it bad to say yes to only 2 or 3, I just dont want to get stuck with a job i would rather not have, But i feel bad/rude saying No no no no no Etc and only Yes to a couple. What does anyone else do?? Thanks for all your help.
> I am thinking of going Jan 2009



Yeah, I definitely wouldn't worry about it, just be honest. During my phone interview, I was asked about each role, and turned most of them down (concurrent with my application), and that was fine- Disney wants you working a job you'd dislike just as much as you want to- ie. not at all. I ended up being considered for all the roles I selected plus full service food & bev. (something I  suppose I was more receptive to after hearing about it on the phone), and ended up being selected for the latter (and had a great time, too).

Just be honest. That's the best.


----------



## JesseDisney

tinyt396 said:


> No it is not bad to say no to a lot of roles, they want you to be honest.  They can offer you a job in a role you didn't pick but I'm not sure that happenes very often (but what do I know?)  Anyways I only picked about 3 roles when I did my program and got into it so hopefully all works out for you.  No worries!



Thanks for your advice, I figured I'd be ok, I have done the interview before, and just picked ones that were "ok" with me, and I got one of them, so I just want to tell them the ones I really want. I didnt go the last time, an issue came up, and I cant wait to go this time. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Joanna71985

nonomad said:


> joanna- you said PIs have their own complex called Northridge...do they provide transportation for them?



Yes. PIs have to have their own transportation. Also, not everyone can stay at Northbridge (it has limited room).



Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Joanna (or anyone else who might want to answer), I was wondering if you could give me a little bit more information about some of the roles.  When you were in Merchandise or when you were a Character Attendant, did you ever have to do anything really physically demanding? I see that under Merchandise it lists Receiving/putting away stock and deliveries, Stroller/wheelchair rental including repetitive lifting and stacking, and I was just wondering how strenuous these activities really are and if you are given any assistance. I am just worried that because of my disability I would have a hard time with some of those responsibilities.  Does the standing for extended periods of time get really tiresome? I emailed the recruiters about it, but I'm nervous about what my reply will be.
> Thanks so much for all of your help!
> ~Jackie



I didn't really have any heavy lifting in merchandise or character attendant. The only part that could involve that would be stocking (for merchandise) and not everyone is a stocker.



JesseDisney said:


> I have a question about the phone interview.
> When they go through all the roles and ask you yes or no, is it bad to say yes to only 2 or 3, I just dont want to get stuck with a job i would rather not have, But i feel bad/rude saying No no no no no Etc and only Yes to a couple. What does anyone else do?? Thanks for all your help.
> I am thinking of going Jan 2009



No, it would not be bad to only have 3 things checked off. That is the amount I had for my first 2 programs.


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Hey Iris, Traveliz, tinyt396, and Joanna! Thanks so much for all of your advice; you've all been really helpful! 
Traveliz, did your daughter just turn in her form at check-in or something like that? I was just wondering because I'd heard that your position is already assigned before you get there. 
Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Iris, Traveliz, tinyt396, and Joanna! Thanks so much for all of your advice; you've all been really helpful!
> Traveliz, did your daughter just turn in her form at check-in or something like that? I was just wondering because I'd heard that your position is already assigned before you get there.
> Thanks again, everyone!



You're welcome.


----------



## tinyt396

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Iris, Traveliz, tinyt396, and Joanna! Thanks so much for all of your advice; you've all been really helpful!
> Traveliz, did your daughter just turn in her form at check-in or something like that? I was just wondering because I'd heard that your position is already assigned before you get there.
> Thanks again, everyone!



No problem!! Glad I could help.


----------



## Traveliz

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Iris, Traveliz, tinyt396, and Joanna! Thanks so much for all of your advice; you've all been really helpful!
> Traveliz, did your daughter just turn in her form at check-in or something like that? I was just wondering because I'd heard that your position is already assigned before you get there.
> Thanks again, everyone!



No there is a number you have to fax it to and then I think mail it in -- I can't remember but you will be able to clearly see the form when you accept your offer.  She also made copies of the paperwork to take with her in the event she needed it for clarification once she arrived -- but she never did.  It also said to mail this paperwork in within a few weeks of accepting but she did not do it until her next appt with the doctor and that was fine.

Just remember Disney is an equal opportunity employer - there are many cast members with visible and hidden disabilities -- they are used to this -- in fact the paperwork went to an office dedicated to this.

Liz


----------



## Sehsun

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Iris, Traveliz, tinyt396, and Joanna! Thanks so much for all of your advice; you've all been really helpful!
> Traveliz, did your daughter just turn in her form at check-in or something like that? I was just wondering because I'd heard that your position is already assigned before you get there.
> Thanks again, everyone!



No problem - anytime Jackie!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Thanks so much Traveliz! You've made me feel a lot better about the whole situation!
Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get a response from the Recruiters email address on the website? The wait is driving me crazy...even though it hasn't been that long


----------



## Darth Sidious

can you reapply after you get termed?  i was told by friends down there that its 6 months after you get fired you can reapply.


----------



## tinyt396

Darth Sidious said:


> can you reapply after you get termed?  i was told by friends down there that its 6 months after you get fired you can reapply.



From what I remember if you get terminated you more than likely can't work for them again.  But it may depend on why you were terminated.


----------



## csaribay

Darth Sidious said:


> can you reapply after you get termed?  i was told by friends down there that its 6 months after you get fired you can reapply.



Yes, this is correct. However, whether or not your application gains acceptance is highly dependent on your rehire status, and the circumstances behind the termination. In any case, the entire thing is reviewed by casting, and a decision is made to either clear the restricted/no rehire, or to decline the applicant.


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Well, I called in to schedule my interview, and my interview is going to be this Friday at 1:30! I can't believe it's so soon; I thought I was going to have a lot more time to prepare and panic. Yikes! 
I have a question about Fall versus Fall Advantage. If I wanted to take two classes, would I have to take them at the same time if I did the Fall Program? Or, if I did Fall Advantage, would I be able to spread out my classes and take them at different times i the program?
Also, does anyone have any idea what the arrival dates for Fall Advantage will be?
Thanks so much for all of your help! I can't believe my interview is so soon!


----------



## csaribay

Yeah, that's one of the big differences with Fall and Fall Advantage. With Fall Advantage, you can take up to four courses (two simultaneously in the same term- there's two terms), or as you said, two courses split over two terms. With Fall, you can take only two classes (two simultaneously in the same term). Doing two at once is manageable, the courses aren't demanding outside the physical class settings- the homework is fairly minimal.

Fall Advantage arrival dates are mid-May through the first week of June.


----------



## ahoy kristen

hey everyone! i'm kristen & i'm seventeen, currently a senior in high school in illinois, & my question, even though for me it's a long way off, is about face characters:

if you are chosen after auditions to be a face character, or even a fur character, do you still get as many hours a day as, say, a merchandising CPer?

& are you assigned to be a face character one day & a fur character another day or are you one character through your entire stay with the college program?

thanks, hope to be part of the Spring 09 program!


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> hey everyone! i'm kristen & i'm seventeen, currently a senior in high school in illinois, & my question, even though for me it's a long way off, is about face characters:
> 
> if you are chosen after auditions to be a face character, or even a fur character, do you still get as many hours a day as, say, a merchandising CPer?
> 
> & are you assigned to be a face character one day & a fur character another day or are you one character through your entire stay with the college program?
> 
> thanks, hope to be part of the Spring 09 program!



Hey Kristen. 

The amount of hours depends on your height. But as a CP, you are guaranteed at least 35 hours (some performers will get more).

Yes, you will be scheduled both. My roomie on one CP was "friends" with Jasmine and Pocahontas, and she also helped out the fuzzies as well.

And you will be assisting more then one character.


----------



## csaribay

*snip*... Joanna got to answering first, haha!

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ahoy kristen

joanna- thank you so much for that info, just thinking about the CP makes me want to graduate already & have my semester of college done! i'm really really excited. i'm really terrified about character auditions though.

csaribay- thanks for wanting to help! haha.


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> joanna- thank you so much for that info, just thinking about the CP makes me want to graduate already & have my semester of college done! i'm really really excited. i'm really terrified about character auditions though.
> 
> csaribay- thanks for wanting to help! haha.



You're welcome. The CP is awsome- I have done 3, and hopefully by the time I graduate in Dec I will be about to go on my 5th (hopefully Spring 2009).


----------



## ahoy kristen

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome. The CP is awsome- I have done 3, and hopefully by the time I graduate in Dec I will be about to go on my 5th (hopefully Spring 2009).



out of all of the times you went there, what was the most fun job you had?

i'm scared i'm going to get something not so great which will ruin my time there.


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> out of all of the times you went there, what was the most fun job you had?
> 
> i'm scared i'm going to get something not so great which will ruin my time there.



Definitely by far was Character Attendant. I had soooo much fun doing that. That was back in 2006.

When it comes time to apply, just pick roles that you know you would enjoy doing. That way that won't happen.


----------



## jusTine87

So, I'm new to this thing, and to the CP. I have my phone interview tomorrow morning! I was reading that if you want a spot you have to apply early, am I applying too late to get in? Is it hard to get in and get a role you want? I'm trying to read all the information I can!


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> So, I'm new to this thing, and to the CP. I have my phone interview tomorrow morning! I was reading that if you want a spot you have to apply early, am I applying too late to get in? Is it hard to get in and get a role you want? I'm trying to read all the information I can!



Hi there, and welcome to the DIS! 

Good luck with your interview. No, you are definitely no applying too late. In fact, this is pretty early in the season. So you should be fine with that.


----------



## jusTine87

Okay, that's a relief! Any tips for my interview?


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> Okay, that's a relief! Any tips for my interview?



Sure. The interview is pretty easy. If you get nervous, just pretend you're talking to a friend. The questions they ask range from personal questions (why do you want to do the CP?) to questions pertaining to the roles you picked (an attractions example- what would you do if there was a kid who wanted to ride Space Mountain, but was too short?). Also remember to just answer truthfully, be yourself, and to smile.


----------



## Niquie Lilyana

So one huge question I have is about Fall/ Fall advantage. I read a few posts ago that you can take more classes if you do Fall Advantage which is definitely a plus. So my questions are 1)are there any restrictions to applying for Fall Advantage 2) Is one program easier to get into than the other and 3) are there any disadvantages to the Fall Advantage program?

Also, thanks to all who said I should call and schedule and interview now. They said it definitely wasn't a problem and that if I was ready I should just interview now. So now my interview is tomorrow at 8:30pm!


----------



## Joanna71985

Niquie Lilyana said:


> So one huge question I have is about Fall/ Fall advantage. I read a few posts ago that you can take more classes if you do Fall Advantage which is definitely a plus. So my questions are 1)are there any restrictions to applying for Fall Advantage 2) Is one program easier to get into than the other and 3) are there any disadvantages to the Fall Advantage program?
> 
> Also, thanks to all who said I should call and schedule and interview now. They said it definitely wasn't a problem and that if I was ready I should just interview now. So now my interview is tomorrow at 8:30pm!



1) No, there are no restrictions. Just let the recruiter know that that's the one you want

2) I don't think so

3) This is my personal opinion, but I would rather do FA. I did FA 2006, and I LOVED it. I loved being there for my birthday (which is in July). I loved getting to be there for the events that happen in May/June, which are SWW and Flower and Garden festival.


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh, and good luck with your interview!


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

So if I just submitted my application (yay!) I was told to wait 24 hrs before I can schedule my interview. So do I wait untill after my interview to mail in my character checklist and application?

Also, I watched the E-Presentation, so do I just mail in my application and role checklist since I can't bring it to a presentation? How do I know where to  mail it to?

And thanks to whoever answers all these questions! haha


----------



## Katy0708

Haveamagicalday! said:


> So if I just submitted my application (yay!) I was told to wait 24 hrs before I can schedule my interview. So do I wait untill after my interview to mail in my character checklist and application?
> 
> Also, I watched the E-Presentation, so do I just mail in my application and role checklist since I can't bring it to a presentation? How do I know where to  mail it to?
> 
> And thanks to whoever answers all these questions! haha



You will know where to mail it to when you do your interview. Your interviewer will give you the necessary information


----------



## jusTine87

I just had my interview today and the interviewer was waaaay nice and gave me all the information I needed! Good luck!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Hey everyone,
I have my interview tomorrow at 1:30! I'm feeling sick and so I'm worried that I won't be able to respond as well or sound as happy and excited as I normally would . Well, wish me luck!!! And, thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Justin M

Good luck Disney Jackie!  I'm sure you'll still do wonderfully!  Just remember to smile!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Jackie,
Aww, I hope you are feeling better today and were able to sleep well!  

The interviewers are nice.  Just answer truthfully and like Justin said, don't forget to smile - the interviewers can hear it in your voice. 

Good luck today!!!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I just had my phone interview today. I spoke with such a nice person!  I think it really helps talking to someone so nice.
Anyway, the one I'm applying for is Summer 08. But I forgot to ask about roles! I'm really kicking myself now, because they weren't mentioned at all! Should they have spoken to me about the roles? Or should I expect to find out about those in the face to face interview?
I'm international, so things may be different for us! It'd be great to hear from other international people!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

My interview will be any minute now! Yikes!!!!


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Yay, it's over! I'm not sure how it went, but my interviewer was sooo nice! Now I have to find a fax machine and then I have to wait...and wait...and wait 
I'm so excited! I really hope I get in!


----------



## Sehsun

Jackie,
Hooray!  I'm glad to hear that you had a nice interviewer - it wasn't so bad, right?  Good luck with the waiting process!!


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> I just had my interview today and the interviewer was waaaay nice and gave me all the information I needed! Good luck!



Glad to hear it went well!



Disney_Jackie said:


> Yay, it's over! I'm not sure how it went, but my interviewer was sooo nice! Now I have to find a fax machine and then I have to wait...and wait...and wait
> I'm so excited! I really hope I get in!



That's great!


----------



## disneychickforever

Yeah the waiting process for a response is a killer.  I remember last year there was a whole Myspace/Livejournal group just sitting and waiting for their responses (right Iris? Lol)


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Yeah the waiting process for a response is a killer.  I remember last year there was a whole Myspace/Livejournal group just sitting and waiting for their responses (right Iris? Lol)



Amen to that!


----------



## disneychickforever

Any suggestions on how to make it easier Joanna? Lol


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Any suggestions on how to make it easier Joanna? Lol



I wish I knew! I currently am in the midst of the waiting process myself. I have about 2 more weeks to go. Although, I probably will be bald by the time something arrrives, because I'm about to pull my hair out from waiting.


----------



## disneychickforever

Lol but you've been through so many already!  You know YOU'LL be accepted!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Lol but you've been through so many already!  You know YOU'LL be accepted!



I don't want to assume though.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

I just scheduled my interview today! Monday, at 4:30! I am so nervous and excited!


----------



## Joanna71985

Haveamagicalday! said:


> I just scheduled my interview today! Monday, at 4:30! I am so nervous and excited!



Ooo, so exciting! Good luck! Which roles are you picking?


----------



## scarletmagic

okay... so I finally decided to do what it takes to pursue my dream---really!  WHATEVER IT TAKES!!  I really want to be a wedding consultant at WDW.  What is the best degree to pursue?  Anyone know how hard it is to obtain this position?  Salary, hours, job satisfaction, etc...  Would it be out of line to contact a WDW wedding consultant and ask such personal questions?

I'm new to disboards, so sorry if these questions have already been posed.


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

scarletmagic said:


> okay... so I finally decided to do what it takes to pursue my dream---really!  WHATEVER IT TAKES!!  I really want to be a wedding consultant at WDW.  What is the best degree to pursue?  Anyone know how hard it is to obtain this position?  Salary, hours, job satisfaction, etc...  Would it be out of line to contact a WDW wedding consultant and ask such personal questions?
> 
> I'm new to disboards, so sorry if these questions have already been posed.



I think that sounds like a wonderful career! I'm not really sure, but I would say event management or a communications or marketing type major would be good. 

I think contacting someone at WDW would definitely work. I would think email would be a great way to get in contact with them. Idk how to get the address though, maybe make some calls?

Good luck!


----------



## Sehsun

disneychickforever said:


> Yeah the waiting process for a response is a killer.  I remember last year there was a whole Myspace/Livejournal group just sitting and waiting for their responses (right Iris? Lol)



Oh yes, the waiting!  It was extremely hard to wait until the audition, and then to wait for the official response afterwards.....and then there was even more waiting until the actual arrival date itself!  We would have the AIM chats for the fall 2007 group and talk about it.


----------



## Sorahana

Random question from a current CP *shock* lol. 

(And sorry in advance this question is a downer, to those of you applying/waiting this does not happen very often okay? lol) 
Suppose you are extremely unhappy where you're at (as in location of your job, not necessarily position) is there anyway you can ask to be placed somewhere else? I'm really miserable where I'm at, and the mass amount of hours is stressing me out/leading to burn out.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Sorahana said:


> Random question from a current CP *shock* lol.
> 
> (And sorry in advance this question is a downer, to those of you applying/waiting this does not happen very often okay? lol)
> Suppose you are extremely unhappy where you're at (as in location of your job, not necessarily position) is there anyway you can ask to be placed somewhere else? I'm really miserable where I'm at, and the mass amount of hours is stressing me out/leading to burn out.



if you dont mind me asking what attractions are you working at?


----------



## Sorahana

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> if you dont mind me asking what attractions are you working at?



I work at Expedition Everest.


----------



## Berlioz70

Sorahana said:


> I work at Expedition Everest.



You've sparked my curiosity - could you elaborate on why you dislike your location? The reason I ask is because Attractions is my second pick, but I do not know much about how it works.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Berlioz70 said:


> You've sparked my curiosity - could you elaborate on why you dislike your location? The reason I ask is because Attractions is my second pick, but I do not know much about how it works.



same here.. not only that but Everest is a top attraction... hmmmm


----------



## Dee/Belle

I know this is random, but something has been bothering me about the Safari...so if anyone has worked there/knows about it, could you pm me so I can ask a question?  Thanks  (nothing bad...I'm just a curious person)


----------



## shastatikipunch

How big are they on the school requirements? I'm behind on a few electives and might actually take a break from school to go down and do the program, but I have a friend who claims he enrolled in Community College and was failing miserably and still got accepted into the College Program. Anyways, I was just curious to see whether or not I should start hauling to get all my classes out of the way or not.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> How big are they on the school requirements? I'm behind on a few electives and might actually take a break from school to go down and do the program, but I have a friend who claims he enrolled in Community College and was failing miserably and still got accepted into the College Program. Anyways, I was just curious to see whether or not I should start hauling to get all my classes out of the way or not.



Pretty big. You have to be in good standing with your school in order to do the CP. Usually that means having a 2.0+ GPA.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Pretty big. You have to be in good standing with your school in order to do the CP. Usually that means having a 2.0+ GPA.



That's not too bad at all. I thought it was like all class requirements, and like a 3.0. From the way they make it seem on the site.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> That's not too bad at all. I thought it was like all class requirements, and like a 3.0. From the way they make it seem on the site.



That's just a general thing. It differs by school.


----------



## piratestitch

I have a question that's been eating away at me a bit. 
I'm a sophomore right now in college, but I live at home to save on room and board. As such, I've never spent more then a long weekend or 12 miles away from home. I'm pretty scared about this possibly being my first time away from home. 5 months and 1000 miles is going to be a major deal for me. 
Was homesickness hard even for those of you that were already living away from homw at college? Would it be too much to handle my first time on my own? And are there any ways you know of that can help with homesickness while down there?
Thanks very much!


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> I have a question that's been eating away at me a bit.
> I'm a sophomore right now in college, but I live at home to save on room and board. As such, I've never spent more then a long weekend or 12 miles away from home. I'm pretty scared about this possibly being my first time away from home. 5 months and 1000 miles is going to be a major deal for me.
> Was homesickness hard even for those of you that were already living away from homw at college? Would it be too much to handle my first time on my own? And are there any ways you know of that can help with homesickness while down there?
> Thanks very much!



Oh yes. It happened to me. My first program was my first major time away from home (I commute to school). I was very homesick. Calling home everyday helped, as did going to the parks with my friends (and talking with my managers). I guess it did help, as I extended that program and have since done 2 more (and am currently waiting on one).


----------



## Dee/Belle

piratestitch said:


> I have a question that's been eating away at me a bit.
> I'm a sophomore right now in college, but I live at home to save on room and board. As such, I've never spent more then a long weekend or 12 miles away from home. I'm pretty scared about this possibly being my first time away from home. 5 months and 1000 miles is going to be a major deal for me.
> Was homesickness hard even for those of you that were already living away from homw at college? Would it be too much to handle my first time on my own? And are there any ways you know of that can help with homesickness while down there?
> Thanks very much!



I think a lot of us are in the same boat as you...we all have a common understanding that we're gonna miss home and our friends, but that's why we have each other. I don't know but one person (in person) going down on the CP when I am and I just met her but I already feel like I have friends there (thanks facebook group!) and I know they've got my back. Try and network with people before you go so you have that core group! Good luck and I feel your insecurities


----------



## SnowWhite1985

i'm a super senior, and i've never left home once besides the college program. i thought i would have a rough time..but honestly, they keep you so busy, and you meet so many new people..there is too much to do to get so insanely homesick. i cried at the airport yadda yadda..but once i was there i was like see ya later! psh. i had a great time.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Also remember you're going to be SUPER busy, which helps. You'll be having so much fun you won't know what to do with yourself! I cried and cried when I went to France for foreign exchange but I wasted so much time doing that and feeling bad, I lost out on critical experiences in my time over there. Don't let that happen to you


----------



## piratestitch

Thank you SO much everyone! You've all made me feel so much better! I was getting nervous about deciding to apply next semester for Spring '09 but you have all made me feel so much more confindent! I didn't realize there were so many others had been in the same position that I am! Thanks very much also for all the tips! *hugs*


----------



## kishijoten

Sorahana said:


> Random question from a current CP *shock* lol.
> 
> (And sorry in advance this question is a downer, to those of you applying/waiting this does not happen very often okay? lol)
> Suppose you are extremely unhappy where you're at (as in location of your job, not necessarily position) is there anyway you can ask to be placed somewhere else? I'm really miserable where I'm at, and the mass amount of hours is stressing me out/leading to burn out.




I'm curious about this, too.  I'm not thrilled with my location, either.  The hours are craptastic.  I wouldn't mind switching roles, either, since I'm a hospitality major that's stuck in merchandise (I wanted hospitality, got put in merch, and yet I know of people whogot put in hospitality and didn't want it.  This makes no sense to me) but I'd at least love to work at a better location.


----------



## RR0206

Random question: Does anyone have a full list of the discounts on WDW Property that cast members and CPs get? There was a list on the CP website after you'd been accepted...but I don't have access to it any longer and I honestly haven't found a comprehensive list on the Hub anywhere!


----------



## Joanna71985

piratestitch said:


> Thank you SO much everyone! You've all made me feel so much better! I was getting nervous about deciding to apply next semester for Spring '09 but you have all made me feel so much more confindent! I didn't realize there were so many others had been in the same position that I am! Thanks very much also for all the tips! *hugs*



You are quite welcome. See you down there (I plan on doing Spring 2009 myself).


----------



## csaribay

RR0206 said:


> Random question: Does anyone have a full list of the discounts on WDW Property that cast members and CPs get? There was a list on the CP website after you'd been accepted...but I don't have access to it any longer and I honestly haven't found a comprehensive list on the Hub anywhere!


Sure, look for an "Incredible Discounts" booklet- they should be in the communications area of your work location, or they have them at Company D. The current cover should have daisy on it.


----------



## Sorahana

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> same here.. not only that but Everest is a top attraction... hmmmm



The reason I dislike it at the moment is because they are having some of us work anywhere between 11-17 hrs a day. We're short staffed there so that's why they keep scheduling us odd hours like that. I am miserable and am becoming burnt out from the hours so are a lot of other people. 
Also being a top attraction, its extremely busy. 

If you're interested in Attractions, it is a fun job the hours are just odd sometimes. It all depends on what attraction you're put at. I'd love to work at one of the shows instead but I guess right now I'm where I'm at.

EDIT: I got the answer I needed, thank you =D. Don't let what I'm saying about my particular area influence people who are thinking about Attractions. It is fun, I just feel like I'd do better at a different location. 

But yea if anyone has other questions about Attractions, feel free to ask =).


----------



## shastatikipunch

Sorahana said:


> But yea if anyone has other questions about Attractions, feel free to ask =).



Have you ever high fived the Yeti?


----------



## jusTine87

awesome


----------



## RR0206

csaribay said:


> Sure, look for an "Incredible Discounts" booklet- they should be in the communications area of your work location, or they have them at Company D. The current cover should have daisy on it.



Y'know what, I have that book but I don't think that was exactly what I was looking for. 

What I was looking for was like: 20% discount at all merchandise locations, excluding....

20% food discount at resteraunts: 18% gratuity included. Cast member must be there but doesn't have to be the one paying the bill...

It was a list like that, a detailed list of the actual park and resort specific discounts.


----------



## Sorahana

shastatikipunch said:


> Have you ever high fived the Yeti?



LOL no. He sheds every now and then though.


----------



## Joanna71985

I have it off of the CP website:

Policy
It is the policy of the Company to allow eligible employees and retirees discounts at Disney-operated facilities. The employee discount is a privilege for eligible employees. The Company reserves the right to amend, supplement or rescind any policy or any provision reflected in this information, as the Company may deem appropriate in its sole and absolute discretion, whether or not in writing. 
Violating the Discount Policy 
Abuse of the discount privilege may result in loss of the privilege as well as disciplinary action, not excluding termination. The list below represents only a small sample of the types of discounts available to Cast Members. A complete listing will be available to you on the My Disney TEAM portal. Special discounts and promotions also are listed frequently in the Eyes & Ears newsletter. 
________________________________________
Merchandise
College Program participants receive a 20 percent discount during those periods when they are working for the Company 
	The discount may be used for purchases by eligible employees only. 
	You may purchase merchandise at a discount by presenting your valid employee identification card at the time of purchase. 
	Discount privileges may not be used to purchase merchandise with the intent to resell the merchandise at a profit, or to exchange or trade the merchandise for something of value. 
Resorts
Walt Disney World® Your Other Guest Bedroom Cast Member Resort Discount Program 
Cast Members may book rooms at a discount of up to 40 percent for their use or for friends and family at:
	Walt Disney World® Resort 
	Disney's Vero Beach Resort 
	Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort 
As a reminder, College Program participants will not be able to receive the discounted Cast Member Resort Rate until after they have checked in and completed their Traditions class. 
Dining
2006 Cast Dining Discount (Valid through January 31, 2007) 
	A 20 percent discount will be applied to participating dining locations 
	Cast member must be present to receive 20 percent Cast Member discount. 
	A valid Walt Disney Company or ABC ID must be presented. 
	There is no limit to the number of Guests a Cast Member may have. 
	The Cast Member must be present, but does not have to pay the bill to be eligible for the discount 
	At table service restaurants an 18 percent gratuity will be added to the bill automatically, calculated on the pre-discounted amount. (20 percent gratuity will be calculated at Victoria & Albert's.) 
	The 20 percent Cast Member discount is not available on the following dates: January 1 (New Year's Day); February 14 (St. Valentine's Day); April 9-22; May 14 (Mother's Day); July 4 (Independence Day); August 13-September 30; November 23-25 (Thanksgiving); and December 24-31 (Christmas Holidays). 
	No other discounts may be applied to the bill, including (but not limited to) Early Value Meals. 
	This offer does not include alcoholic beverages, lounges, pool bars, quick-service locations, food & beverage carts or other snack locations. (Some exceptions apply.) 
A complete listing of participating dining locations and the meal times will be available to you once you arrive on the My Disney TEAM portal. 
Walt Disney World Theme Park Tickets
On top of your Walt Disney World Cast Member ID which allows you Theme park admission to the Magic Kingdom® Park, Epcot® Disney-MGM Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park and a Main Entrance Pass that allows you to admit as many as three friends or family members in to our theme parks six times during your program, you have the ability to purchase Magic Your Way tickets at Company D stores, which are Cast Member-only stores, for a discounted rate. 
Because ticket prices are subject to change, we are not able to specify exact discounted prices of Walt Disney World theme park tickets at this time. 
You will have updated information regarding the current prices available to you once you arrive. 
TEAM Discounts
The TEAM Discounts" program turns Cast IDs into valuable discount tools at many local on and off-property businesses. 
A complete listing of these businesses, restaurants, and hotels are available in the "TEAM Discounts" book available at all Company D locations. A listing is also available on the My Disney TEAM portal. 
Miscellaneous Discounts
	Pleasure Island 
FREE Admission Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday nights 
One additional ticket may be purchased at a 50 percent discount
Some clubs are restricted to those 21 years of age and older 
	DisneyQuest® Indoor Interactive Theme Park 
50 percent discount on one-day admission 
Occasionally DisneyQuest will offer FREE admission to Cast Members 
	Miniature Golf 
50 percent discount for a round of golf at Disney's Fantasia Gardens or Disney's Winter Summerland.


----------



## ahoy kristen

watching the e presentation made me want to eat the "worms in dirt" the guy was making.

i thought i'd let everyone know.


----------



## stef_blu07

ME TOO!! hahaha...


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> watching the e presentation made me want to eat the "worms in dirt" the guy was making.
> 
> i thought i'd let everyone know.



Amen to that! It looks soooooo good. I'm putting that on my list of things to do this summer.


----------



## RR0206

Thank you, Joanna. That was exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## ahoy kristen

Joanna71985 said:


> Amen to that! It looks soooooo good. I'm putting that on my list of things to do this summer.



maybe if i apply to food service the interviewer will ask me:

"so where would you want to work specifically?"
"WHEREVER THE GUY MADE THE WORMS IN DIRT ON YOUR EPRESENTATION!!!"


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> Thank you, Joanna. That was exactly what I was looking for!



You're welcome. 



ahoy kristen said:


> maybe if i apply to food service the interviewer will ask me:
> 
> "so where would you want to work specifically?"
> "WHEREVER THE GUY MADE THE WORMS IN DIRT ON YOUR EPRESENTATION!!!"



  I believe it was at Pop Century.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Sorahana said:


> LOL no. He sheds every now and then though.



Because I'm basically a tech nerd and a goofball, I was wondering is there a sensor that sets the Yeti off or is he like always "on" so to speak. Everest is one of my favorite rides and I've watched all the making of specials they had on science channel and what not. Anyway, odd question I know but I'm just curious.


----------



## Sorahana

shastatikipunch said:


> Because I'm basically a tech nerd and a goofball, I was wondering is there a sensor that sets the Yeti off or is he like always "on" so to speak. Everest is one of my favorite rides and I've watched all the making of specials they had on science channel and what not. Anyway, odd question I know but I'm just curious.



Yes there's a sensor . I feel special knowing technical stuff about my ride lol.


----------



## stef_blu07

So I had my interview 10 days ago.. and I faxed in my role checklist on Friday. I still haven't mailed it in though... I hope that doesn't delay my results!!! Does anyone think it will matter that much? I need to go buy stamps.. whenever I went before, they were out.. and I'm so busy all the time that it's hard to find time to go get envelopes and send it and what not. Do they have the have the mailed in one as well before they even look at my application?


----------



## Pendragon1515

stef_blu07 said:


> So I had my interview 10 days ago.. and I faxed in my role checklist on Friday. I still haven't mailed it in though... I hope that doesn't delay my results!!! Does anyone think it will matter that much? I need to go buy stamps.. whenever I went before, they were out.. and I'm so busy all the time that it's hard to find time to go get envelopes and send it and what not. Do they have the have the mailed in one as well before they even look at my application?



Yes...at least that i what they told me!  i had overnighted it to disney....It then arrives into Disney's Mailing Dept. and from there it takes at least 4-5 days to get the CP dept.  and from the moment that they enter it into the computer then it will be two-three weeks.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Sorahana said:


> Yes there's a sensor . I feel special knowing technical stuff about my ride lol.


So what I'm getting at here is you could technically treat him like an automatic door and walk in front of the sensor like you would an automatic door sensor sending him into full blown Yeti rage mode, I have no idea why but I find that strangely amusing. Haha.


----------



## aurora23

ahoy kristen said:


> maybe if i apply to food service the interviewer will ask me:
> 
> "so where would you want to work specifically?"
> "WHEREVER THE GUY MADE THE WORMS IN DIRT ON YOUR EPRESENTATION!!!"



Yes, it was at POP Century. I watched the e-presentation for fun, as I am not applying until the Spring application opens up. I had just stayed in POP Century in January and had eaten plenty of those Worms in Dirt. All I could think was..."Hey, I ate those!" I am such a dork.


----------



## Sorahana

shastatikipunch said:


> So what I'm getting at here is you could technically treat him like an automatic door and walk in front of the sensor like you would an automatic door sensor sending him into full blown Yeti rage mode, I have no idea why but I find that strangely amusing. Haha.



Lol it is kind of funny. 

My favorite part of the job is getting to interact with the kids and make them happy or feel special =). It's hard though when they're not tall enough to ride the ride/s =/. But we try our best to keep everyone happy. SMILING IS GOOD.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Lol it is kind of funny.
> 
> My favorite part of the job is getting to interact with the kids and make them happy or feel special =). It's hard though when they're not tall enough to ride the ride/s =/. But we try our best to keep everyone happy. SMILING IS GOOD.



It sure is!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Sorahana said:


> Lol it is kind of funny.
> 
> My favorite part of the job is getting to interact with the kids and make them happy or feel special =). It's hard though when they're not tall enough to ride the ride/s =/. But we try our best to keep everyone happy. SMILING IS GOOD.



Yeah, Im planning on doing attractions for that reason. I work in retail now, and like let's put it this way I've never been more miserable at a job in my life it's just such an unrewarding job. But I like the excitement that surrounds the rides, cause for alot of people it's something new for them. I also like how interactive the cast members get to be with the guests. Every time I go to Disney I toy with the cast members on Tower of Terror, and ask them ridiculous questions about the property. The answers are usually hysterical and blatantly ad libbed.


----------



## tinyt396

shastatikipunch said:


> Yeah, Im planning on doing attractions for that reason. I work in retail now, and like let's put it this way I've never been more miserable at a job in my life it's just such an unrewarding job. But I like the excitement that surrounds the rides, cause for alot of people it's something new for them. I also like how interactive the cast members get to be with the guests. Every time I go to Disney I toy with the cast members on Tower of Terror, and ask them ridiculous questions about the property. The answers are usually hysterical and blatantly ad libbed.



Just so you know, at Disney if you are in merchandise you are a Merchandise Host/Hostess and they tell you in training that you also put on a show for guests.  I didn't want you to disregard Merchandise because of a bad retail experience.  Merchandise is an awesome opportunity to meet and talk to guests and tons of opportunities to make magical memories.


----------



## shastatikipunch

tinyt396 said:


> Just so you know, at Disney if you are in merchandise you are a Merchandise Host/Hostess and they tell you in training that you also put on a show for guests.  I didn't want you to disregard Merchandise because of a bad retail experience.  Merchandise is an awesome opportunity to meet and talk to guests and tons of opportunities to make magical memories.



Yeah, I was considering putting that as my third choice, I really wanna do something Disney specific, so attractions and character attendant were going to be my first and second choices, and merchandise I was strongly considering my third. I'm looking forward to it though, unfortunately I'm not gonna be able to apply until the September, but I got two Disney trips coming up to hold me over until then.

Oh quick question for anybody who knows, If you want to stay on with your job as a full time job after the CP ends, how easy is that to do? Obviously, job performance, and attendance are going to play a role, but I guess my question is after completing the college program how hard is it to secure an actual job with Disney?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Oh quick question for anybody who knows, If you want to stay on with your job as a full time job after the CP ends, how easy is that to do? Obviously, job performance, and attendance are going to play a role, but I guess my question is after completing the college program how hard is it to secure an actual job with Disney?



It depends on how staffed the area is. But if they need people, and your record card is fine, it should not be a problem.


----------



## lollidrop

shastatikipunch said:


> Oh quick question for anybody who knows, If you want to stay on with your job as a full time job after the CP ends, how easy is that to do? Obviously, job performance, and attendance are going to play a role, but I guess my question is after completing the college program how hard is it to secure an actual job with Disney?



It's not too hard, they basically just look at your record card to see if you're eligible. For the most part it's just a visit to casting, but if you want to stay in your area you might have to be put on a waiting list for a few months. Also if you're interested in a particular area/role and it's staffed you would have to go on a waiting list for that as well.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

So now that I've applied and I'm waiting for answer I've go so many more questions. 

If I get sick while in the program will there be a doctor in the property like at a normal college campus? 

Will all the collegiate clases that are shown on the website be available to me when I go in the fall?

Will my work shedual ever interfere with my school schedual?

Will I be able ot request days off? Will there be a limit to how many?

Is there a specific date to when the fall 08' semester ends yet?


WOOOOW thats alota questions hahaha .


----------



## Joanna71985

Emma Emma Emily said:


> So now that I've applied and I'm waiting for answer I've go so many more questions.
> 
> If I get sick while in the program will there be a doctor in the property like at a normal college campus?
> 
> Will all the collegiate clases that are shown on the website be available to me when I go in the fall?
> 
> Will my work shedual ever interfere with my school schedual?
> 
> Will I be able ot request days off? Will there be a limit to how many?
> 
> Is there a specific date to when the fall 08' semester ends yet?
> 
> 
> WOOOOW thats alota questions hahaha .



1) There isn't a doctor at the housing complexes. But there is a clinic nearby.

2) Yep. I took Hospitality Management in 2005.

3) Are you taking classes from your school, or do you mean the Disney classes? For the Disney classes you are scheduled around the classes. I'm sure you could talk to someone to do the same for school classes.

4) You sure can. I don't believe there is a limit.

5) Yes there is. It usually is early Jan. When I did FA 2006, my end date was Jan 5th.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Joanna71985 said:


> 1) There isn't a doctor at the housing complexes. But there is a clinic nearby.
> 
> 2) Yep. I took Hospitality Management in 2005.
> 
> 3) Are you taking classes from your school, or do you mean the Disney classes? For the Disney classes you are scheduled around the classes. I'm sure you could talk to someone to do the same for school classes.
> 
> 4) You sure can. I don't believe there is a limit.
> 
> 5) Yes there is. It usually is early Jan. When I did FA 2006, my end date was Jan 5th.






MERCI !! you're a huuuge help. lol Umm I don't plan on taking any classes with my university. Cause they said they"d give me dredit for taking classes some colligiate classes. Which is four classes. I'm a big ol' nerd so I like school. 

My family is planning their next trip for when I get out of the programme in january so that I'll be able to go with them instead of having to work when they're in the parks. 
I think that if my nephews who are 4 and 3 ever saw their Auntie Em in the magic kingdom, ohhhh saaaayyy doing the buzz lightyear ride, it might ruin the magic for them a little. So I think its a good idea for my family to wait till the programme is done to go. lol


----------



## lollidrop

They are actually building a cast member health clinic at Epcot... I don't know the details about it and I don't know if CPs will be allowed to use it (or if it will just be full timers that are on the insurance)... but just something to keep in mind.

There isn't a limit to the number of days off you can take, but there is a limit to the amount you can take in 1 week. You're only allowed 2 days off per week, but you can request Fri, Sat, Sun, and Mon off so it will give you 4 days in a row. You can also give away your shifts to other cast members if they're willing to take them. I was actually able to get nearly 2 weeks off once by giving them away.


----------



## Wincaps

*Ok i have a question... I just applied about 5 days ago for the college program in the fall...and im very very excited!  my question is what do i need to worry about in the interview. i think im doing mine in person... but what do i need to focus on in  order to get accepted. I really want to do this internship so bad! what are they looking for in the kids they interview?!  *


----------



## Joanna71985

Wincaps said:


> *Ok i have a question... I just applied about 5 days ago for the college program in the fall...and im very very excited!  my question is what do i need to worry about in the interview. i think im doing mine in person... but what do i need to focus on in  order to get accepted. I really want to do this internship so bad! what are they looking for in the kids they interview?!  *



Hi there, and welcome to the DIS. Good luck with the interview, I'm sure you will do just fine. 

As long as you are in good standing with your school, and your personal record is fine, then you have a very good chance of being accepted.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> *Ok i have a question... I just applied about 5 days ago for the college program in the fall...and im very very excited!  my question is what do i need to worry about in the interview. i think im doing mine in person... but what do i need to focus on in  order to get accepted. I really want to do this internship so bad! what are they looking for in the kids they interview?!  *



The number one question that you have to "LAND" is why do you want to be in the College program with Walt Disney World?  now they may phrase it differently but it all stems back to the key question of why should i pick you to be in the cp?


----------



## Wincaps

hmmm thanks so much for the help... I guess my answer for that question would have to be that I strongly feel that my personality fits in the Disney attitude and that I am very motivated to show what I have to offer within the program and that I'm focused on starting a future career with Disney. think that would be a decent answer?!


----------



## csaribay

Wincaps said:


> hmmm thanks so much for the help... I guess my answer for that question would have to be that I strongly feel that my personality fits in the Disney attitude and that I am very motivated to show what I have to offer within the program and that I'm focused on starting a future career with Disney. think that would be a decent answer?!



That's great! Remember that enthusiasm counts just as much as the words you end up saying, so keep that in mind. More than anything else, they want to see that you're a people person (friendly/approachable) and are willing and able to resolve conflict and provide assistance to guests. You may be asked during your interview how you would solve certain situations, and there aren't really any bad answers- just different ones. Say what comes to your mind and what's in your heart.

I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> hmmm thanks so much for the help... I guess my answer for that question would have to be that I strongly feel that my personality fits in the Disney attitude and that I am very motivated to show what I have to offer within the program and that I'm focused on starting a future career with Disney. think that would be a decent answer?!



Yes!   that is Great!   always remember to SMILE!!!!!   Disney likes to hear that you know a little history of the company, as well as some questions that i got is how often do go to the parks....as well as what is you number one Disney memory!   i loved that question!!!!


----------



## dizney_gurl

Hi everyone!

I'm Audra and new to this board. I was wondering if any has ever done the college program in Anaheim? If so, how did you like it?

Also, how much does the program pay per hour? And how many hours a week do you get to work?

Thanks!
Audra


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Audra,
 to the DISboards!

The pay rate is $6.79-$8.14 per hour, depending on what role you have.

The hours on the CP are full-time hours, so you could be working anywhere from 30-50 hours a week.  If you are taking classes, you could be scheduled anywhere from 30-45 hours a week.

_(The above facts taken from www.wdwcollegeprogram.com)_

The website for the Disney College Program in Anaheim is www.dlrcollegeprogram.com.


----------



## Cturcer

I was wondering if anyone had any experience working in either the merchandise or attraction role.  which would be a better choice??


----------



## kishijoten

Cturcer said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience working in either the merchandise or attraction role.  which would be a better choice??



I think the answer to your question is: it depends on your work location.  I've been on the CP for almost a month now, and I'm quickly coming to believe that your work location matters more than your role.  

I work in merchandise.  I believe that in a smaller location I would like it a lot better.  The shop I work in is so large and impersonal that I might as well be working at Wal-mart.  There is limited interaction with both the guests and the other CMs.  However, I know people who've worked merch in park locations that absolutely love it and get to interact a great deal with guests and make close friends with the other CMs.

I've basically heard the same sorts of things from people who work in attractions.

I would say they are both good roles.  But how good depends strongly on where you're placed, which you won't know until you get to Disney.


----------



## Joanna71985

dizney_gurl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Audra and new to this board. I was wondering if any has ever done the college program in Anaheim? If so, how did you like it?
> 
> Also, how much does the program pay per hour? And how many hours a week do you get to work?
> 
> Thanks!
> Audra



Hi there. Welcome to the DIS. I have never done the program out in DL. The only thing is, for that one you need your own housing and transportation (unlike the one in FL where it is included).



Cturcer said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience working in either the merchandise or attraction role.  which would be a better choice??



I have done merchandise. It was not too bad. I worked in the MK, and I just about always closed.


----------



## dizney_gurl

Thank you for the information and the welcome. 

Has anyone did the e-presentation?

Take care buddy bears,
Audra


----------



## dizney_gurl

Hi it's me again lol. Which roles pay the most?


----------



## Wincaps

How do u go about getting your job. For example on the Role Checklsit i have check 3 jobs that I'm interested in... Merchandising, Attractions, and Hospitality. I know i wont find out what i get till i show up in Florida but how will they determine where to place me?! Is it based on which jobs i want the most or which jobs the parks need filled?! Also out of those 3 can anyone tell me which one is the best?!


----------



## csaribay

Wincaps said:


> How do u go about getting your job. For example on the Role Checklsit i have check 3 jobs that I'm interested in... Merchandising, Attractions, and Hospitality. I know i wont find out what i get till i show up in Florida but how will they determine where to place me?! Is it based on which jobs i want the most or which jobs the parks need filled?! Also out of those 3 can anyone tell me which one is the best?!



If you're accepted into the program, you'll know which role category (e.g. attractions) on the offer packet that will be in the mail two to three weeks after your interview. As far as placement goes, it's a mix of your interview (which is a very critical part of the process), Disney's particular casting needs and other factors. Above all though, your interview plays a large part into the role you may be offered. It is partially based on what you express you would be most interested in during your interview, but also is based upon some of the practical job-questions you may be asked (how would you handle this situation, etc.) This will give them a feeling for the roles you will be more likely to succeed in.

As far as which one is the best, that's subjective and will vary person to person. Take a look at this thread.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Audra,
I did the e-presentation because I did not want to wait to see the live presentation at my school.  I loved watching it. 

As for which role pays the most....I know that QSFB pays a 50 cent premium (if I am incorrect, please feel free to correct it).


----------



## Joanna71985

dizney_gurl said:


> Thank you for the information and the welcome.
> 
> Has anyone did the e-presentation?
> 
> Take care buddy bears,
> Audra



I did the E-Presentation in 2006. It's pretty much the same as the school presentations. The main difference is that there are alumni and a recruiter at the school one.



dizney_gurl said:


> Hi it's me again lol. Which roles pay the most?



I believe QSFB pays the most.



Wincaps said:


> How do u go about getting your job. For example on the Role Checklsit i have check 3 jobs that I'm interested in... Merchandising, Attractions, and Hospitality. I know i wont find out what i get till i show up in Florida but how will they determine where to place me?! Is it based on which jobs i want the most or which jobs the parks need filled?! Also out of those 3 can anyone tell me which one is the best?!



It is based on where they need people.

Out of the 3, I have done merchandise. It wasn't too bad. I worked in the MK, and just about always closed.


----------



## graygables

The more I'm thinking about it, the less I'm liking the idea of staying with my oldest DD for the times that my family isn't with my in Spring 2009.  I'm also not wanting to cause any issues with requesting an exception, so I have a few options.  One, get a CP apartment with a stranger and hope she doesn't mind rooming with a 43 yo who knows how to cook & clean, but who also snores  .  Two, see if 19yo can also get back in and make arrangements to get a 1 bedroom CP apartment with her.  The whole month of January, my family would be with me and we have alternate arrangements in place (DVC), so whomever my roommate is will have the place to herself for about 8 weeks over the course of the program.

Question: does anyone know how much the rooms run for the different sizes?  I would want to limit my exposure to drama, so was thinking a 1br might be the best option, but I also need to KEEP some of my paycheck


----------



## csaribay

My one bedroom apartment at Chatham ran at $85 a week this past term. Prior to that, I was in a two bedroom apartment at Vista, which ran at $83 week. Not too considerable of a difference. Note that housing rates have gone up recently, but the increase was nominal (couple bucks).


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Dawn,
Wow, that would be very nice if you could get a 1BR with your DD!  If you choose to do that, make sure you participate in the roommate notification process that is listed on the WDW CP website.  This would guarantee that you would both be sharing a bedroom, whether you are placed anywhere from a 1BR to a 4BR.  Also, make sure you arrive very early on check-in day if you want to request a certain apartment size and complex.

For the fall 2007 program, the rates were as follows:

*Vista Way*
2BR - $83
3BR - $71

*Chatham Square*
1BR and 2BR - $85
3BR and 4BR - $73

However, they have changed the rent starting in January 2008, so the rates will be a little higher than what I listed.  As a result, the paychecks for the CP have increased a bit, too.


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

I've got my phone interview tomorrow at 12:20pm. I am so EXCITED!!!! After reading through this thread, I think I am as prepared as I can possibly be for the interview, but does anyone have any last minute helpful tips?

I'm hoping to be doing the Fall program(hopefully going to be friends with any of the taller furry characters, but willing to take part in any of the roles), sadly I won't be able to take part in the FA because I need to take a couple summer classes at my university.


----------



## Joanna71985

SpankyMcFoosh said:


> I've got my phone interview tomorrow at 12:20pm. I am so EXCITED!!!! After reading through this thread, I think I am as prepared as I can possibly be for the interview, but does anyone have any last minute helpful tips?
> 
> I'm hoping to be doing the Fall program(hopefully going to be friends with any of the taller furry characters, but willing to take part in any of the roles), sadly I won't be able to take part in the FA because I need to take a couple summer classes at my university.



Ooo, good luck! Just remember to relax, be honest with the questions, smile (they can tell, even over the phone), and just have fun. The recruiters are nice. Good luck, and I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## dizney_gurl

Everyone, thanks for the answers! I soooo wanna do the CP program.


----------



## Wincaps

I'm worried about working in the parks and therefore getting sick of the parks. (i dont wana lose that disney magic when i visit the parks) I have heard this from a few people. is this true?!


----------



## stef_blu07

SpankyMcFoosh said:


> I've got my phone interview tomorrow at 12:20pm. I am so EXCITED!!!! After reading through this thread, I think I am as prepared as I can possibly be for the interview, but does anyone have any last minute helpful tips?
> 
> I'm hoping to be doing the Fall program(hopefully going to be friends with any of the taller furry characters, but willing to take part in any of the roles), sadly I won't be able to take part in the FA because I need to take a couple summer classes at my university.



Good luck, Chrissssss! You are going to do AWESOMELY AMAZING!!!


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> I'm worried about working in the parks and therefore getting sick of the parks. (i dont wana lose that disney magic when i visit the parks) I have heard this from a few people. is this true?!



Every person i have spoken to has said something along these lines:  It did ruin it a little bit but the face that they were the ones creating the magic and providing it for others....is well worth it.  But i thought about that and it makes sense...if you look at something and wonder and wonder "how did they do that"...well with Disney you will find out how do they do that.


----------



## Pendragon1515

SpankyMcFoosh said:


> I've got my phone interview tomorrow at 12:20pm. I am so EXCITED!!!! After reading through this thread, I think I am as prepared as I can possibly be for the interview, but does anyone have any last minute helpful tips?
> 
> I'm hoping to be doing the Fall program(hopefully going to be friends with any of the taller furry characters, but willing to take part in any of the roles), sadly I won't be able to take part in the FA because I need to take a couple summer classes at my university.



The number one thing is to SMILE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sehsun

Wincaps said:


> I'm worried about working in the parks and therefore getting sick of the parks. (i dont wana lose that disney magic when i visit the parks) I have heard this from a few people. is this true?!



Perhaps it does lose a _tiny_ bit of the magic.....because you know a lot more of the behind-the-scenes stuff that goes on.  This didn't affect my love for Disney though - I love learning about the company itself and how it operates to provide top guest service.  I did not get tired of the parks and visited them a lot (as a guest) when I wasn't working.


----------



## 3kgtluvr

I have my WDW College Program meeting for the Fall at GSU today at 5. I'm pretty stoked to learn more about working at the Mouse. If I'm accepted, I'll probably room with Spankymcfoosh.


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

3kgtluvr said:


> I have my WDW College Program meeting for the Fall at GSU today at 5. I'm pretty stoked to learn more about working at the Mouse. If I'm accepted, I'll probably room with Spankymcfoosh.




ZOMG!!!! Future CP roommate right there! EPIC WIN.


----------



## Dee/Belle

SpankyMcFoosh said:


> ZOMG!!!! Future CP roommate right there! EPIC WIN.



oh you don't want to room with CHRIS! haha. just kidding. have fun, everyone!


----------



## Wincaps

i just really dont wana like work one of the attractions at the park and get sick of all the disney parks then the whole magic will be gone... so im kinda thinking about doing hospitlity so i wont get tired of the parks.


----------



## Joanna71985

dizney_gurl said:


> Everyone, thanks for the answers! I soooo wanna do the CP program.



You're welcome.

Good luck!



Wincaps said:


> I'm worried about working in the parks and therefore getting sick of the parks. (i dont wana lose that disney magic when i visit the parks) I have heard this from a few people. is this true?!



It could. But I don't think I could ever work anywhere else. I love working in the parks.



3kgtluvr said:


> I have my WDW College Program meeting for the Fall at GSU today at 5. I'm pretty stoked to learn more about working at the Mouse. If I'm accepted, I'll probably room with Spankymcfoosh.



Good luck!


----------



## joepic

Wincaps said:


> i just really dont wana like work one of the attractions at the park and get sick of all the disney parks then the whole magic will be gone... so im kinda thinking about doing hospitlity so i wont get tired of the parks.



Same with me, but not for the same reason...

I'd rather work in hospitality, because it's got to be a lot more calm and relaxing. I love the feeling of being inside a Disney resort - any one. The atmosphere is always the same, and it feels great to just be there. 

When we go to Disney, I always like to just explore the hotel while they're napping - riding elevators, walking outside, it's so fun, and being able to work there would be great...

I'd also like to do transportation - working with shuttles, boats, and the monorail. I was never a big fan of the bus though.


----------



## Wincaps

joepic said:


> Same with me, but not for the same reason...
> 
> I'd rather work in hospitality, because it's got to be a lot more calm and relaxing. I love the feeling of being inside a Disney resort - any one. The atmosphere is always the same, and it feels great to just be there.
> 
> When we go to Disney, I always like to just explore the hotel while they're napping - riding elevators, walking outside, it's so fun, and being able to work there would be great...
> 
> I'd also like to do transportation - working with shuttles, boats, and the monorail. I was never a big fan of the bus though.




yeah all that about the resorts r very true but i have also heard that hospitality is one of the hardest jobs of all. apparently u spend alot of your time just trying to make guest happy when there are "problems or situations". I cant decide!!! Attractions of Hospitality!?c


----------



## joepic

Yeah I guess you're right - there's probly hundreds of complaints a day in each resort, but attractions might seem to be too hectic for me, although I really love the parks.


----------



## shastatikipunch

I think I'm gonna cross merchandise off the list when I go to fill out the application in September. So that would make my top three choices:

1. Attractions
2. Character Attendant 
3. Full Service Food and Beverage or Hospitality (I'm torn between the two)


----------



## Wincaps

shastatikipunch said:


> I think I'm gonna cross merchandise off the list when I go to fill out the application in September. So that would make my top three choices:
> 
> 1. Attractions
> 2. Character Attendant
> 3. Full Service Food and Beverage or Hospitality (I'm torn between the two)



i thought about food and beverage too which would be sweet i think but when i was at the magic kingdom last (last march aka spring break) i saw a fast food type restaurant on Main Street USA and it was so hot inside and the lines were so long! that kind of thing would stress me out. i think attractions is my first choice as well! no matter what there r gunna be pros and cons to any job though... like though running the ride may kick *** cuz ur in the park at the same time it might be a lil boring at times and could get sick of the park. but i dont think it would be that bad. come on... its Disney World!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Wincaps said:


> i thought about food and beverage too which would be sweet i think but when i was at the magic kingdom last (last march aka spring break) i saw a fast food type restaurant on Main Street USA and it was so hot inside and the lines were so long! that kind of thing would stress me out. i think attractions is my first choice as well! no matter what there r gunna be pros and cons to any job though... like though running the ride may kick *** cuz ur in the park at the same time it might be a lil boring at times and could get sick of the park. but i dont think it would be that bad. come on... its Disney World!



Oh, well there's Quick Service Food and Beverage, that's the fast food style one. And then there is Full Service Food and Beverage which is the regular sit down table style restaurants. Attractions definitely is number one for me though as well. Seems like it will be alot of fun.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

yah quick service food and beverage is kinda like working at a fast food resturant. You're always on GO and  it never stops. My friend worked at casey's on main street when she did the program. She said she was constantly on go all the time and it was always busy. She didn't like it too much because most of the time she got stuck putting orders together and never got to interact with the quests. The upside to it is that the time passes really quick cause you don't have time to look at the clock. 

In my interview as soon as soon they saw that I have tons of retail experience and that I did alot of out door sports they wanted to but me in merchandise or recreation. .....But my heart is set on the Bibbidi Boppidi Boutique.... playing dress up every day!! what more could a girl want?!? lol


----------



## shastatikipunch

Emma Emma Emily said:


> .
> In my interview as soon as soon they saw that I have tons of retail experience and that I did alot of out door sports they wanted to but me in merchandise or recreation.



That's my big fear right now, I'm rocking almost 3 years of retail experience, so I feel like when I apply they're gonna instantly place me in merchandise, which wouldn't be my first choice, but I'll be glad just to be down there.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Ahhhh......the joy's of retail.....if we can survive retail....we can survive anything Disney throws at us. LOL


----------



## shastatikipunch

Emma Emma Emily said:


> Ahhhh......the joy's of retail.....if we can survive retail....we can survive anything Disney throws at us. LOL



Haha, Yep I'd say so. Where does your retail experience lie? I noticed you're from Mass. Me too!!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Awww, come on. Merch at Disney is really not that bad.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Awww, come on. Merch at Disney is really not that bad.



Haha, I don't think Disney is too bad, but retail in general is terrible. When I first started in retail I thought it was awesome, but what could be a really easy job turns into a complicated one when you factor in all the politics and just dumb policies that get put into effect. It turns you off from going into another "retailesque" environment.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

shastatikipunch said:


> Haha, Yep I'd say so. Where does your retail experience lie? I noticed you're from Mass. Me too!!!!!!



LOL I'm from Lowell...lol yeahhhh i'm not gangster though. haha I kinda grew up in Dracut going through the Lowell Public School system. Boy those years were a hoot. LOL  Where are you from?

I've worked at Barnes and Nobles for like 3 years now. and before that I worked at hannafords. Hannford was not so bad considering I had a register seperating me and the customer. lol At Barnes...well it gets interesting.  What about you?


----------



## shastatikipunch

Emma Emma Emily said:


> LOL I'm from Lowell...lol yeahhhh i'm not gangster though. haha I kinda grew up in Dracut going through the Lowell Public School system. Boy those years were a hoot. LOL  Where are you from?
> 
> I've worked at Barnes and Nobles for like 3 years now. and before that I worked at hannafords. Hannford was not so bad considering I had a register seperating me and the customer. lol At Barnes...well it gets interesting.  What about you?



I was born in Fall River and went to high school there, I live in R.I. now, but I'm like 10 minutes away from the Mass border which is cool. I work at Best Buy, which is slowly taking it's toll lol


----------



## joepic

shastatikipunch said:


> That's my big fear right now, I'm rocking almost 3 years of retail experience, so I feel like when I apply they're gonna instantly place me in merchandise, which wouldn't be my first choice, but I'll be glad just to be down there.



I've been working at McDonalds for two years now, so in two years, when I go for my CP, I hope I don't get placed in food & beverage. That would stink. I want to go for something different. Although I do like job, actually. I just don't want to have to do it again for my CP.


----------



## shastatikipunch

joepic said:


> I've been working at McDonalds for two years now, so in two years, when I go for my CP, I hope I don't get placed in food & beverage. That would stink. I want to go for something different. Although I do like job, actually. I just don't want to have to do it again for my CP.



I also have a solid two years rooted in fast food too. I'm more worried about them going "He worked i a big retail store and dealt with customers all day, PUT HIM IN MERCHANDISE!!!!!" lol.


----------



## 3kgtluvr

Well, my phone interview is in 40 minutes. *gets nervous* but yeah, I think I have a good idea about what I'm gonna say...and SMILE


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

3kgtluvr said:


> Well, my phone interview is in 40 minutes. *gets nervous* but yeah, I think I have a good idea about what I'm gonna say...and SMILE




WIN OF EPIC PROPORTIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katy0708

3kgtluvr said:


> Well, my phone interview is in 40 minutes. *gets nervous* but yeah, I think I have a good idea about what I'm gonna say...and SMILE



Good luck to you!


----------



## Joanna71985

3kgtluvr said:


> Well, my phone interview is in 40 minutes. *gets nervous* but yeah, I think I have a good idea about what I'm gonna say...and SMILE



Good luck!


----------



## Sparkie

I'd like to know more about the college program- not for myself- I'm the "mom" but for my daughter who is now a high school junior. She has had 9 years of dance training in tap, jazz, ballet, hip hop, and lyrical and some gymnastics training. She wants to be the Peacock in the Lion King show. A former student from her studio just got accepted into the college program so we are all excited. 

I have another daughter who wants to be a vet and work at AK. But she is only in middle school.

So if you guys could help me point my kids in the right direction I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dee/Belle

Sparkie said:


> I'd like to know more about the college program- not for myself- I'm the "mom" but for my daughter who is now a high school junior. She has had 9 years of dance training in tap, jazz, ballet, hip hop, and lyrical and some gymnastics training. She wants to be the Peacock in the Lion King show. A former student from her studio just got accepted into the college program so we are all excited.
> 
> I have another daughter who wants to be a vet and work at AK. But she is only in middle school.
> 
> So if you guys could help me point my kids in the right direction I would really appreciate it.




Your daughter who wants to be in the Lion King Show would have to have her equity card to audition for the show...unfortunately since the CP is so short, they only hire equity/full time people to do those shows (so they can stay and the cast dynamic isn't constantly changing). What she might think about doing is trying the program and auditioning for character performer, finishing school then going down after school/she gets her equity card to audition for shows of that nature. The college program is a GREAT way to get your foot in the door so even if they can't start out being in the shows/a vet there, they can certainly learn and network through the program to go back after they finish college! Hope this helps a bit and good luck to them!


----------



## Berlioz70

Sparkie said:


> She wants to be the Peacock in the Lion King show.
> I have another daughter who wants to be a vet and work at AK.
> 
> But she is only in middle school.



Haha - that's a very specific role! First, you should know that those shows - especially the Lion King one - are reserved for full time performers, most are members of the equity group. However, she could audition for a character performer as apart of the CP to get her name into the company and then audition for the equity group following graduation from college (or as a part time job if she goes to college in the area).

As for the vet - there are professional internships with the AK specifically for vets, but unfortunately there are no vet like roles in the CP. Another option would be to work in another role during the CP, again to get a connection to the company, and then apply to be a PI later on. If you visit http://www.disneycareers.com and enter internship in the keyword section (as well as Florida in the state section) the Animal PI are some of the first ones listed. You can view there what type of requirements there are.


----------



## CelticBelle

I actually want to be a vet at the AK!  hahah  Or at least be able to work with them there.  I am currently an Animal biology/wildlife fish and conservation biology student at UC Davis and want to go to our vet school eventually.  I want to do the CP this fall just to get into the company (as berlioz said).  Then I plan on doing a PI after I graduate and hopefully that will lead me in the direction that I need to go.  I also like the idea of the CP because I will be able to see if I like living in florida and make sure that this is something I want to pursue.  California is a long ways away.  

I hope my experiences and plans give you some idea.


----------



## 3kgtluvr

Katy0708 said:


> Good luck to you!





Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck!



Aww thank you! The interview went well. I smiled the whole time and made my interviewer laugh quite a bit. She told me it'll be two weeks before I hear anything. Hopefully before the Character Auditions on March 7th.


----------



## Joanna71985

3kgtluvr said:


> Aww thank you! The interview went well. I smiled the whole time and made my interviewer laugh quite a bit. She told me it'll be two weeks before I hear anything. Hopefully before the Character Auditions on March 7th.



That's great!

Just so you know though, you won't get anything (except an email stating your status is pending) until after the audition.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Just curious, how exactly does the first day of the program work? Do they put you to work right away or do they let you settle in first?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Just curious, how exactly does the first day of the program work? Do they put you to work right away or do they let you settle in first?



Day 1 is Check-In day. You check in at Vista and get your apartment, housing ID, sign up for the HUB, among other things.

Day 2 is when you find out your work location. You also sign up for classes.

Day 3 is Traditions. It's also the day where you get your work ID (ticket to the theme parks).

Training starts somewhere around Day 4-6.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Day 1 is Check-In day. You check in at Vista and get your apartment, housing ID, sign up for the HUB, among other things.
> 
> Day 2 is when you find out your work location. You also sign up for classes.
> 
> Day 3 is Traditions. It's also the day where you get your work ID (ticket to the theme parks).
> 
> Training starts somewhere around Day 4-6.



So you can't go to the theme parks the first day


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> So you can't go to the theme parks the first day



No. You can't get in til Day 3.


----------



## graygables

I don't know if anyone knows the answer, but if a CPer is married, does their spouse get some kind of main gate of their own?  I know regular CMs do...I'm just trying to figure out the best way for hubby to take DDs to the parks some of the time we're there...


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> I don't know if anyone knows the answer, but if a CPer is married, does their spouse get some kind of main gate of their own?  I know regular CMs do...I'm just trying to figure out the best way for hubby to take DDs to the parks some of the time we're there...



I'm pretty sure that FTers do. I'm not sure about CPs though.


----------



## Wincaps

Joanna71985 said:


> Day 1 is Check-In day. You check in at Vista and get your apartment, housing ID, sign up for the HUB, among other things.
> 
> Day 2 is when you find out your work location. You also sign up for classes.
> 
> Day 3 is Traditions. It's also the day where you get your work ID (ticket to the theme parks).
> 
> Training starts somewhere around Day 4-6.



what is Traditions on Day 3?!


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks for the info. One more question- what is equity card/group? Is it something like a professional performers company? Like the Alabama Ballet type thing. I really appreciate you guys taking the time to answer my questions. Best of luck to all of you- maybe I'll see some of you this summer when we are in town


----------



## Sehsun

Wincaps said:


> what is Traditions on Day 3?!



Traditions is Disney's name for orientation.  You will attend an orientation (either in the morning or afternoon) at Disney University for about 4 hours and learn all about the Disney company and how you play a role in it as a cast member.  You will receive your name tag and cast member ID before you start Traditions, and this is technically your first work day, as you will be paid.

There will be a bus that takes you to DU from your housing complex.


----------



## 3kgtluvr

So the Disney look for males is to have hair cut to collar length. Does that mean they will allow some length? On the CP site it shows hair that is above the collar but is still lengthy enough to be unacceptable. hrmmmm


----------



## kishijoten

For males, hair cannot touch the collar or be long enough to come down over the ears.  Even if it's styled in such a way as to not cover the ears, if it can be pulled over them, it's too long.


----------



## stef_blu07

So after the interview, I got an e-mail pretty much right away just confirming things and they gave me the address to send in my application.  I sent it in almost 2 weeks ago. Am I supposed to get another email confirming they got my application?


----------



## SpankyMcFoosh

3kgtluvr said:


> So the Disney look for males is to have hair cut to collar length. Does that mean they will allow some length? On the CP site it shows hair that is above the collar but is still lengthy enough to be unacceptable. hrmmmm




hmmm..well dude, we'll probably end up having to have the same hairstyle...we can just go in to get out haircuts the day before we head to florida


----------



## joepic

hey guys I have a few questions..

last year around this time, I read the entire 1st college program questions thread, and I read up to about page 25 of this one, and I really haven't seen any info on the transportation role...

Can anyone elaborate about it? I'm really interested in doing it when I apply for my CP, but I don't know much about it at all.

Also, After you graduate from college, are there any open opportunities for you to be able to work at Disney again? I really don't want it to be the last time. I know about the PI's, but I'm unfamiliar with them and how they work.

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> hey guys I have a few questions..
> 
> last year around this time, I read the entire 1st college program questions thread, and I read up to about page 25 of this one, and I really haven't seen any info on the transportation role...
> 
> Can anyone elaborate about it? I'm really interested in doing it when I apply for my CP, but I don't know much about it at all.
> 
> Also, After you graduate from college, are there any open opportunities for you to be able to work at Disney again? I really don't want it to be the last time. I know about the PI's, but I'm unfamiliar with them and how they work.
> 
> Thanks



Transportation is the monorails and the boats in Epcot and MK.

Of course. I have done 3 CPs myself.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> Transportation is the monorails and the boats in Epcot and MK.
> 
> Of course. I have done 3 CPs myself.



Wow Joanna thanks for all your help and speedy response!

Monorails and Boats are just what I wanted to do! That's awesome. Hopefully there's someone on the boards who have done a transportation role...

So Joanna, how did you go about doing it 3 times? How did you take care of your college and all the time off?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow Joanna thanks for all your help and speedy response!
> 
> Monorails and Boats are just what I wanted to do! That's awesome. Hopefully there's someone on the boards who have done a transportation role...
> 
> So Joanna, how did you go about doing it 3 times? How did you take care of your college and all the time off?



You're welcome. 

The first 2 programs were full-length programs (Spring 2005 and FA 2006). My school was great in letting me go down for both, and I actually got credits for both programs. My third program was just the summer (Summer 2007), so I didn't have to miss any school.

Good luck!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> The first 2 programs were full-length programs (Spring 2005 and FA 2006). My school was great in letting me go down for both, and I actually got credits for both programs. My third program was just the summer (Summer 2007), so I didn't have to miss any school.
> 
> Good luck!



Now I think I may put transportation down as one of my options. There are too many interesting choices!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joepic

Yeah I definitely want to do transportation, but I need to find people who have done it, so they can share their experiences. Does anyone know anyone on the forum who has done it?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Now I think I may put transportation down as one of my options. There are too many interesting choices!!!!!!!!!



Well, that gives you a reason to go back!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, that gives you a reason to go back!



Unfortunately, it's a one shot deal with me. I'm finishing college late December. And I'm not going back for my masters right away, so my hopes are to go down there, extend it out to a full year and then hopefully go full time, and basically see where it takes me, this is all pending I get in of course!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

That's exactly what I plan on doing (except I won't be leaving once the extension period is over). I want to work FT at Disney.


----------



## 3kgtluvr

SpankyMcFoosh said:


> hmmm..well dude, we'll probably end up having to have the same hairstyle...we can just go in to get out haircuts the day before we head to florida



hahaha sounds good. I just want to make sure we're both accepted so we don't cut our hair for no reason


----------



## joepic

Joanna, what was the third role you did besides Character Attendant? Were you also in Merch?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Joanna, what was the third role you did besides Character Attendant? Were you also in Merch?



It has been merchandise, character attendant, and custodial/character attendant.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> That's exactly what I plan on doing (except I won't be leaving once the extension period is over). I want to work FT at Disney.



Yep same for me. My ultimate goal right now is eventually work my way out to LA, to Touchstone or Walt Disney Pictures, my degree is in film and when I go back for my master's I'm going to get a degree in entertainment business, so I'm really hoping I can work with one of Disney's film companies one day. But I think the park's is a great place to start!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Yep same for me. My ultimate goal right now is eventually work my way out to LA, to Touchstone or Walt Disney Pictures, my degree is in film and when I go back for my master's I'm going to get a degree in entertainment business, so I'm really hoping I can work with one of Disney's film companies one day. But I think the park's is a great place to start!!!



Oh that's awsome! That would be so much fun.


----------



## joepic

Joanna how did you like your custodial role? I know a lot of people say they enjoy it because of the freedom they get - but what about you? Would you ever do it again? 

Specifically, what did you like/dislike about it?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Joanna how did you like your custodial role? I know a lot of people say they enjoy it because of the freedom they get - but what about you? Would you ever do it again?
> 
> Specifically, what did you like/dislike about it?



I did enjoy the freedom. It was great being able to wander around the WS at Epcot (that is where I worked). It was very low-paced. And I got to interact with guests a lot. I wouldn't say no, that I would never do it again.

Now, the only bad parts were that in the beginning I was so sore/tired. But that went away after I was there for awhile. Also, the cleaning parts sometimes were not fun. But that was pretty much it.


----------



## spectroaddy

Hello, this is my first time on disboards had to start a new account (forgot my password) used to be known as Addidisney!!!

I have a questions about college program:

1. I applied for PI program as well as college program, what if I get accepted to the CP program first, then PI program later (May 17,)??? How would i handle this problem??? 

2. I applied for Fall advantage program can be extended after January???

3. I had my interview on Feb. 11th, how early will I know if I am accepted!!! I'm out my mind waiting!!!! LOL


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> I did enjoy the freedom. It was great being able to wander around the WS at Epcot (that is where I worked). It was very low-paced. And I got to interact with guests a lot. I wouldn't say no, that I would never do it again.
> 
> Now, the only bad parts were that in the beginning I was so sore/tired. But that went away after I was there for awhile. Also, the cleaning parts sometimes were not fun. But that was pretty much it.



Honestly, how bad are the bathrooms to clean? lol


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Hello, this is my first time on disboards had to start a new account (forgot my password) used to be known as Addidisney!!!
> 
> I have a questions about college program:
> 
> 1. I applied for PI program as well as college program, what if I get accepted to the CP program first, then PI program later (May 17,)??? How would i handle this problem???
> 
> 2. I applied for Fall advantage program can be extended after January???
> 
> 3. I had my interview on Feb. 11th, how early will I know if I am accepted!!! I'm out my mind waiting!!!! LOL



Hi there, and welcome (again) to DIS. I can't answer the first question, but for the other 2:
2) Yes it can. You can be there for up to a year. Say you do FA 2008, you can extend up to May 2009.

3) I would give them 3-4 weeks, and then call if nothing has come. Good luck! 



shastatikipunch said:


> Honestly, how bad are the bathrooms to clean? lol



For the most part, they were really not that bad. I got used to them pretty quickly.


----------



## Wincaps

I Had My Phone Interview Today Yay!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wincaps said:


> I Had My Phone Interview Today Yay!!!



That's great!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Wincaps said:


> I Had My Phone Interview Today Yay!!!



How'd it go???


----------



## joepic

Wincaps said:


> I Had My Phone Interview Today Yay!!!



How was it???


----------



## graygables

spectroaddy said:


> Hello, this is my first time on disboards had to start a new account (forgot my password) used to be known as Addidisney!!!
> 
> I have a questions about college program:
> 
> 1. I applied for PI program as well as college program, what if I get accepted to the CP program first, then PI program later (May 17,)??? How would i handle this problem???
> 
> 2. I applied for Fall advantage program can be extended after January???
> 
> 3. I had my interview on Feb. 11th, how early will I know if I am accepted!!! I'm out my mind waiting!!!! LOL



I'd be interested in knowing the answers to 1 & 2 myself...hubby suggested that I try skipping the CP altogether and go straight to the PI next year...


----------



## EnnEss

I just got into the international college program today. I'm actually pretty nervous! I'll be reading back throughout this thread now .


----------



## disneychickforever

EnnEss said:


> I just got into the international college program today. I'm actually pretty nervous! I'll be reading back throughout this thread now .



Congrats!  where are you from EnnEss?


----------



## spectroaddy

Thanks for the help Joanna!!!!

Really appreciated, and getting a little tired playing waiting game, its killing me!!! LOL!!!!!! 

If I don't get into PI, I just do CP program and apply after I finish, no big rush!!!!


----------



## spectroaddy

Oh, yeah sorry for double posting!!!

Does anyone know the best housing for college program, I seem to think Chatham is very nice, (from pictures I seen) ???I am 23 currently ,not shy, but a litte quiet at times not all the time!!!! Used to party in college but have calmed down throughout my years in college!!!!

What are my chances of getting a 1 bedroom, would I have get their early????

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Wincaps

shastatikipunch said:


> How'd it go???



well the interview went real well... i feel like i nailed all the questions i was asked and i didnt have trouble with anything. i'm feeling really positive about getting excepted... but the only issue is that those phone conversations dont give u much feel back. i kinda feel like i  was left in the dark ... but i still think i did real well! do alot of kids get accepted?! anyone know?!


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Thanks for the help Joanna!!!!
> 
> Really appreciated, and getting a little tired playing waiting game, its killing me!!! LOL!!!!!!
> 
> If I don't get into PI, I just do CP program and apply after I finish, no big rush!!!!



You are welcome. 



spectroaddy said:


> Oh, yeah sorry for double posting!!!
> 
> Does anyone know the best housing for college program, I seem to think Chatham is very nice, (from pictures I seen) ???I am 23 currently ,not shy, but a litte quiet at times not all the time!!!! Used to party in college but have calmed down throughout my years in college!!!!
> 
> What are my chances of getting a 1 bedroom, would I have get their early????
> 
> Thank you!!!!



I would say to get there as early as you possibly can.

And yes, Chatham is very nice. I have stayed there 3 times, and plan on staying there again this summr (unless Patterson is open, then I will try to stay there).


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say to get there as early as you possibly can.
> 
> And yes, Chatham is very nice. I have stayed there 3 times, and plan on staying there again this summr (unless Patterson is open, then I will try to stay there).



How did you get into Chatham all three times Joanna?

Is it because you got there early and requested it? Or is it just because you got there early?

Patterson?? Is that the new complex?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> How did you get into Chatham all three times Joanna?
> 
> Is it because you got there early and requested it? Or is it just because you got there early?
> 
> Patterson?? Is that the new complex?



That was the complex I requested, and I was able to get it. In fact, I even got the apartment size I wanted too. I most likely will be asking for a 3-BR again.

Yes, Patterson will be the new complex.


----------



## joepic

Wow that's awesome. I can't believe they're building a third complex! I didn't even know about it. How long has construction been going on for? How big is it going to be?

I looked on Wikipedia and it said it's set to open Fall 2008.


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna or does anyone know when the new complex for CP program will open??? Is for Fall 2008 CP particpants ???


----------



## joepic

According to Wikipedia, it's set to open Fall 2008. So yes!

You guys are lucky, I still have a while to go before my CP... hopefully I'll be able to stay there!


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow that's awesome. I can't believe they're building a third complex! I didn't even know about it. How long has construction been going on for? How big is it going to be?
> 
> I looked on Wikipedia and it said it's set to open Fall 2008.



Construction has been going on for about a year now.



spectroaddy said:


> Joanna or does anyone know when the new complex for CP program will open??? Is for Fall 2008 CP particpants ???



It was supposed to open Summer 2008, but most likely will open in the fall.


----------



## joepic

wow that's awesome. Are there any pictures floating around the net from the construction?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> wow that's awesome. Are there any pictures floating around the net from the construction?



I haven't seen any.


----------



## csaribay

I don't have any construction photos either, but the majority of the buildings were structurally erected by January- my apartment in Chatham bldg. 17 faced the construction site. They were starting insulation and Tyvek wrapping on the buildings when I left (the clubhouse was receiving stucco treatment at the same time).

It's built by the same builder as most of the housing in the area (Including Chatham/Commons & Discovery Palms)- Wood Partners. It'll have 288 units, about half of what Vista Way and Chatham Square have (both have about 460 units). The complex will kind of look like a mix of Vista and Chatham from the elevation renderings- it will have some classic victorian elements along with arches and a uniform off-white & dark beige building color.


----------



## joepic

csaribay said:


> I don't have any construction photos either, but the majority of the buildings were structurally erected by January- my apartment in Chatham bldg. 17 faced the construction site. They were starting insulation and Tyvek wrapping on the buildings when I left (the clubhouse was receiving stucco treatment at the same time).
> 
> It's built by the same builder as most of the housing in the area (Including Chatham/Commons & Discovery Palms)- Wood Partners. It'll have 288 units, about half of what Vista Way and Chatham Square have (both have about 460 units). The complex will kind of look like a mix of Vista and Chatham from the elevation renderings- it will have some classic victorian elements along with arches and a uniform off-white & dark beige building color.



wow cool! thanks! I hope I'll be able to stay there when I do my CP... 

I'd be happy anywhere though, to be honest.


----------



## Joanna71985

csaribay said:


> I don't have any construction photos either, but the majority of the buildings were structurally erected by January- my apartment in Chatham bldg. 17 faced the construction site. They were starting insulation and Tyvek wrapping on the buildings when I left (the clubhouse was receiving stucco treatment at the same time).
> 
> It's built by the same builder as most of the housing in the area (Including Chatham/Commons & Discovery Palms)- Wood Partners. It'll have 288 units, about half of what Vista Way and Chatham Square have (both have about 460 units). The complex will kind of look like a mix of Vista and Chatham from the elevation renderings- it will have some classic victorian elements along with arches and a uniform off-white & dark beige building color.



Cool! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## shastatikipunch

joepic said:


> wow cool! thanks! I hope I'll be able to stay there when I do my CP...
> 
> I'd be happy anywhere though, to be honest.



Are you going for Spring 09?


----------



## spectroaddy

That great news!!!!!! Would love to stay in a new complex, but counting my chicken before they hatch!!!!!

To ease this waiting anxiety, I guess I should go study something so I can graduate in April!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> That great news!!!!!! Would love to stay in a new complex, but counting my chicken before they hatch!!!!!
> 
> To ease this waiting anxiety, I guess I should go study something so I can graduate in April!!!!



That's awsome! Congrats!


----------



## spectroaddy

Wish, everyone the best of luck!!!! Looking forward meeting everyone soon!!!


I am on face back!!!! 

Addison Turnquist-Florida A & M University


looking for roomate if (we both accepted)????? Holla at me!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Pendragon1515

Hey guys...as if you hadn't herd...i got my letter for the CP fall advantage program!!!


----------



## jusTine87

Congrats to all who got their letters!! I'm anxiously awaiting my audtition


----------



## Dee/Belle

Pendragon1515 said:


> Hey guys...as if you hadn't herd...i got my letter for the CP fall advantage program!!!



Congrats! What role did you get?


----------



## Pendragon1515

Dee/Belle said:


> Congrats! What role did you get?



I have gotten the Costuming Role...I am super excited!! i am going may 19 through the 2nd of may


----------



## apecharge

Pendragon1515 said:


> I have gotten the Costuming Role...I am super excited!! i am going may 19 through the 2nd of may



I am assuming you meant 19 May - 2 Jan.  In which case I am arriving the same day!  Guess I will see you down there in....less than three months!


----------



## spectroaddy

If no one mines, Joanna or anyone please when you were in CP program how can u save money??? Any tips would be appreciated!!!

What happens if you have an outside attractions and their is bad weather (since they are unpreditable and frequent in florida)??? Do u have to work that day or will they put you elsewhere in park???

I tried calling my CP recruited, to emphasize what attractions I would like to work and theme park, but I guess she is busy today!!!! I wrote email instead!!Has anyone ever got their preference???? Same thing with hotel???

oh yeah, I applied for:

1. Attractions ( love to work splash mountain, Pirates, haunted mansion, or anything in any land except IASW- continuous song and dolls probably drive me crazY)

2.Hospitality- (any resort, all beautiful)

3. Merchandise (MK hopefully) I have the gut feeling that I will be in Merchandising, since my interviewer found out I have 3 years of retail and sale experience!!!! LOL, trying do something new!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> Congrats to all who got their letters!! I'm anxiously awaiting my audtition



Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> If no one mines, Joanna or anyone please when you were in CP program how can u save money??? Any tips would be appreciated!!!
> 
> What happens if you have an outside attractions and their is bad weather (since they are unpreditable and frequent in florida)??? Do u have to work that day or will they put you elsewhere in park???
> 
> I tried calling my CP recruited, to emphasize what attractions I would like to work and theme park, but I guess she is busy today!!!! I wrote email instead!!Has anyone ever got their preference???? Same thing with hotel???
> 
> oh yeah, I applied for:
> 
> 1. Attractions ( love to work splash mountain, Pirates, haunted mansion, or anything in any land except IASW- continuous song and dolls probably drive me crazY)
> 
> 2.Hospitality- (any resort, all beautiful)
> 
> 3. Merchandise (MK hopefully) I have the gut feeling that I will be in Merchandising, since my interviewer found out I have 3 years of retail and sale experience!!!! LOL, trying do something new!!!!



Hey there. Here are some of the things I did:
1) I tried to bring lunch a lot. Buying lunch all the time will quickly add up.

2) I didn't have a car, so I didn't have to buy gas.

3) This is personal, but I enjoyed staying in a 3-BR. This is cheaper then a 1-BR or 2-BR.

4) I picked up a few extra hour shifts, just for fun.

If there is bad weather, it depends on your role. When I was in merchandise, we usually closed down the cart. In entertainment, we either went somewhere with a covering, went to another location, or did not come out at all. Attractions will be a mix of both, depending on how severe.


----------



## csaribay

spectroaddy said:


> how can u save money??? Any tips would be appreciated!!!



Use the provided transportation (even if you have a car) whenever you can- you can save a lot of money on gas. That aside, look at eating & preparing most of your meals at home (like Joanna suggested), and buying in bulk if possible will be to your benefit. However the best tip is to simply work a lot and be conservative in your spending overall. My good paychecks were $320/week clear, with taxes and rent already taken out. That was a ton of work mind you, but it's possible to accomplish without killing yourself. 



spectroaddy said:


> What happens if you have an outside attractions and their is bad weather (since they are unpreditable and frequent in florida)??? Do u have to work that day or will they put you elsewhere in park???



It's pretty rare for a storm to last an extended period of time. In the worst case scenario, you would take cover during the inclement weather for an hour, and then come back out and return to work. It is unlikely that you would be moved to a different part of the park because of weather.

There is an exception- hurricanes and tropical storms are different animal. Guidelines vary from area to area.



spectroaddy said:


> Has anyone ever got their preference???? Same thing with hotel???



Yeah, I had gotten my request for a deluxe monorail resort when I applied for full service food/bev- I ended up at the Polynesian. Email is the best way to do it I think, since your requests are noted electronically anyway for casting to take into consideration.


----------



## spectroaddy

Just talk to WDW college program, they have all my paperwork and was able to change my preference on roles to 1st-attractions 2nd-Hospitality, 3rd-merchandising!!!! They said, I should receive a call next weeK!!!! So really don't know if that is a good or bad thing!!!!!!!! Really hope it is good!!! Now I guess I have wait a few more weeks if they just got my mailed application today and my fax last friday!!! So nervous!!!1


----------



## nikinicole13

spectroaddy said:


> If no one mines, Joanna or anyone please when you were in CP program how can u save money??? Any tips would be appreciated!!!
> 
> What happens if you have an outside attractions and their is bad weather (since they are unpreditable and frequent in florida)??? Do u have to work that day or will they put you elsewhere in park???



I agree with Joanna - bring lunch! That can add up rather quickly. Other than that, I'm not sure... I did have a car & I did have to buy gas, but that was 2 years ago... so gas wasn't THAT bad. I didn't really go many places, aside of work & playing in the park. I did shop some, but thats about it. I loved Property Control.  If they still do Grocery Bingo, PLAY! Winning some grocery money could help. lol

And yeah, I was outside. Normally if there is bad weather, it is just a torrential downpour for like 30 mins and then its gone. On Main Street, we got this rain suit thing (ask about it, you get it from costuming). But really, we were lucky bc we do have the shelter to stand under. Sucks when it starts lightening though. bc we still have to stand near ALL that metal, they just say not to touch it much. HA. Oh, but I did set up for a parade when it was sprinkling... and then had to take everything back down when it started raining HARD. My rain jacket ripped & I ended up getting SOAKED on one side of my body. & in FL the rain tends to be COLD... so yeah, Id def suggest getting an extra costume & like leaving it in a locker or something, bc having to dry as you work is a pain.


----------



## jusTine87

These boards and the Facebook group are consuming my life...


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> These boards and the Facebook group are consuming my life...



Mine too!


----------



## jusTine87

If you extend your program how much longer is it?


----------



## csaribay

jusTine87 said:


> If you extend your program how much longer is it?



That depends:

If you extend a fall season, you can extend once into May (last for Fall Advantage), and then again into August (last for Fall).

If you extend a spring season, you can extend into January.

You cannot spend a full 365 days on the program, but you can get pretty close.


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> If you extend your program how much longer is it?



Say you decide to extend Fall Advantage 2008. You go down in May 2008, and the program would end Jan 2009. But if you extend, you would be there til May 2009.


----------



## jusTine87

I can always count on you Joanna... you should write a book or something!


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> I can always count on you Joanna... you should write a book or something!



Thanks!


----------



## spectroaddy

I probably need to get accepted first, before asking all these continous questions!!!! Hope all of you are nit getting tired of me!!!!


Do we still get in free during special nights (MVMCP, MNSSHP, or PP)??? Or do we have to work and get overtime that night, to purely enjoys shows??? I love seeing holiday wishes and hallowishes, great shows!!! I work just to be in the holiday atmosphere great and neat!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> I probably need to get accepted first, before asking all these continous questions!!!! Hope all of you are nit getting tired of me!!!!
> 
> 
> Do we still get in free during special nights (MVMCP, MNSSHP, or PP)??? Or do we have to work and get overtime that night, to purely enjoys shows??? I love seeing holiday wishes and hallowishes, great shows!!! I work just to be in the holiday atmosphere great and neat!!!



Aww, we could never get tired of you. 


But no, you have to have a ticket for the special events. However, CPs get discounted tickets to some nights.


----------



## CelticBelle

I was wondering if anyone else is going to be flying there.  I know a lot of people will drive/have people drive them, but I dont have the option being so far away.  It makes me nervous because Ive never flown before and so obviously havent flown by myself.  I might be lost in the airport/trying to get from the airport to where we need to be.  

So If anyone is flying, what kind of stuff will you take.  I know people are planning on bringing bedding and other fun stuff.  Does that mean Ill have to buy bedding there?!  AHHH Im so nervous and full of questions! Now that I got the go ahead from my school Im really excited!


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> I was wondering if anyone else is going to be flying there.  I know a lot of people will drive/have people drive them, but I dont have the option being so far away.  It makes me nervous because Ive never flown before and so obviously havent flown by myself.  I might be lost in the airport/trying to get from the airport to where we need to be.
> 
> So If anyone is flying, what kind of stuff will you take.  I know people are planning on bringing bedding and other fun stuff.  Does that mean Ill have to buy bedding there?!  AHHH Im so nervous and full of questions! Now that I got the go ahead from my school Im really excited!



I haven't officially decided yet. But it looks like I may be flying down. I am not looking forward to it, for a couple of reasons. 1) I have always driven down with my dad. 2) I absolutely HATE flying (and only do it if I absolutely HAVE to).

As to bedding, I would just pack it and bring it down.


----------



## CelticBelle

I dont know how much people take on airplanes etc, so do you have room to take all of your clothes etc, and say a comforter???


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> I haven't officially decided yet. But it looks like I may be flying down. I am not looking forward to it, for a couple of reasons. 1) I have always driven down with my dad. 2) I absolutely HATE flying (and only do it if I absolutely HAVE to).
> 
> As to bedding, I would just pack it and bring it down.



Yes, they don't supply you with bedding, right?


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> I dont know how much people take on airplanes etc, so do you have room to take all of your clothes etc, and say a comforter???



Well, if I do fly I will have to cram everything in. But I really hope that we end up driving.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Yes, they don't supply you with bedding, right?



No they don't.


----------



## CelticBelle

that really sucks that they dont supply it, but at least if you have to get bedding you can personalize your room at the same time!


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> that really sucks that they dont supply it, but at least if you have to get bedding you can personalize your room at the same time!



Exactly!


----------



## shastatikipunch

I feel so left out haha. Everybody's going to be going down for Fall 08 and I'll still be here. But I'll be in Disney in May and July, so hopefully that holds me over........sorta.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> I feel so left out haha. Everybody's going to be going down for Fall 08 and I'll still be here. But I'll be in Disney in May and July, so hopefully that holds me over........sorta.



Not technically. I will be here for the fall.


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> I dont know how much people take on airplanes etc, so do you have room to take all of your clothes etc, and say a comforter???



Most airlines allow you to check two bags for free. United recently changed their policy, so it's one bag for free and another for an additional fee (I believe it's $20, free if you have elite status with the airline). You can also carry on one bag plus one personal item (backpack, laptop bag, etc)

The first time I did the program, I think I overdid it. I had two bags shipped through, one carry on and a laptop bag. Honestly, you're going to be working a lot- in most cases you won't need nearly as much in the way of clothing as you might think. As far as bedding and the like goes, if you can pack it, that's great. However, if you can't, don't sweat it. Walmart/Publix busses run until after midnight, and they often add additional busses to Walmart on arrival dates.

I think it's far more important to take enough money to last you three-four weeks. Your first paycheck will be okay (no rent taken out), but your second paycheck will have a double rent deduction and you may or may not have any money clear off of that check (my second pay check was whopping $3.06, saved it for posterity).


----------



## CelticBelle

thanks for the info.  As ive never flied before all of the general information such as carry on and the like is new to me.


----------



## tinyt396

When I went down for my program I put all my clothes, sheets, and comforters in those space saver bags.  They worked out great!!  I think I overdid it with all my clothes and I didn't even end up wearing most of them since I was always working.  If you are able to I would try using the space saver bags and if not then just get the bedding once your down there.  Also as far as the walmart bus goes just remember that most of the time the bus is packed and there is not room for everything and everyone so if you can make friends with someone with a car down there that would help you out a lot!


----------



## EnnEss

disneychickforever said:


> Congrats!  where are you from EnnEss?



I'm from Vancouver, Canada. Not too exotic, but it'll be weird being somewhere without a car all summer. I'm looking forward to it though .


----------



## Sehsun

Yes, Wal-Mart is great for getting all your bedroom and apartment essentials. 

I wanted to add something about if you think you brought down too much stuff and/or you are worried about having too much stuff to take back home.

Most of the things I accumulated during my CP were Disney souvenirs (esp. from Property Control (a very discounted store where cast members can shop for Disney park items).  I heard that people ship some of their things home so they don't have to carry so much luggage throughout the airport.

If you have things that you do not want to take back home, at the end of my program, they had donation trailers at the apartment complex that will accept non-perishable food, clothes, and other things.  They will donate these to charities and other organizations.  Much better than throwing them away!


----------



## Pendragon1515

apecharge said:


> I am assuming you meant 19 May - 2 Jan.  In which case I am arriving the same day!  Guess I will see you down there in....less than three months!




omg....i am dumb! lol YES 2nd of jan.!!!


----------



## impsythealmighty

CelticBelle, I fly all the time (I live in Illinois and go to school in Louisiana) and don't worry about it, flying is fun and easy. 

For anyone else who's flying and worried about space, I recommend not bringing bedding/other apartment stuff and just buying things at IKEA. There's one in Orlando and I figure we can find a way to get out there. If you've never been to an IKEA before, it's really the greatest store ever! They sell apartment/house stuff that's really nice quality, looks good, and is insanely cheap! Hope this helps some! =)


----------



## CelticBelle

ok I just finished my interview.  I didnt know we have to fax it AND mail it.  How do I fax it?  I dont have a fax machine or know anyone who does.  BTW Who even uses fax anymore?

I have a scanner, does that help me???


----------



## Erika86

CelticBelle said:


> ok I just finished my interview.  I didnt know we have to fax it AND mail it.  How do I fax it?  I dont have a fax machine or know anyone who does.  BTW Who even uses fax anymore?
> 
> I have a scanner, does that help me???



You can scan in the role checklist and the application and then e-mail it.  That's what I did, they give you that option instead of faxing when you get your thanks for interviewing e-mail.


----------



## CelticBelle

Great!  How long after your interview will they send you an e-mail?


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Erika86

CelticBelle said:


> Great!  How long after your interview will they send you an e-mail?



I got mine about 2 weeks after I interviewed, but I interviewed when they were still backed up.  I would guess you would be getting yours in the next week.  You can send the information by e-mail now to the wdw college recruiting with an ATTN to the E-Presentation Coordinator (if you did the e-presentation) indicating that you are sending your Role Checklist and Application.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I have my interview in just over a week. I already had my phone interview and they told me they were impressed by it. They've already asked me why I'd like to work at WDW, what I'd do if a guest was upset with their meal, and if I'd find it hard working long days...
So I'm just wondering what else could they possibly ask me? If anyone has any advice I'd be soo happy to hear it!


----------



## Berlioz70

CelticBelle said:


> Great!  How long after your interview will they send you an e-mail?



I received my e-mail 5 hours later - it was CRAZY FAST!!! I think it was quicker than most others however!


----------



## Berlioz70

Hey alums! I was looking at the course offerings and am interested in taking the Disney College Program Practicum - have any of your taken that course? Any feedback?


----------



## CelticBelle

hogwartsdropout said:


> I have my interview in just over a week. I already had my phone interview and they told me they were impressed by it. They've already asked me why I'd like to work at WDW, what I'd do if a guest was upset with their meal, and if I'd find it hard working long days...
> So I'm just wondering what else could they possibly ask me? If anyone has any advice I'd be soo happy to hear it!



I am confused.  Have you had a phone interview for a past cp or are you doing 2 interviews for something?


----------



## csaribay

Berlioz70 said:


> Hey alums! I was looking at the course offerings and am interested in taking the Disney College Program Practicum - have any of your taken that course? Any feedback?



That's probably the keystone class in the education program. It's a good primer on Disney corporate history and the way the company does business. If you're interested in Disney (and judging by the fact you're on the boards, you are), it's a pretty good class to take. You may or may not learn anything new from the class, but it's always interesting. The out-of classwork isn't too extensive (I think it was a couple papers and a worksheet or two), and the final isn't to difficult either.

Probably the best part is one of the last classes, where a WDW Ambassador will lecture your class and field questions- something a little more intimate than most interactions with the Ambassadors would be. 

The Ducktorate and credit you may receive are good, too.


----------



## Berlioz70

csaribay said:


> That's probably the keystone class in the education program. It's a good primer on Disney corporate history and the way the company does business.....



Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Joanna71985

I would love to take a class or two. Too bad I'm not down there long enough.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

I'm gonna have to take four classes just stay enrolled in my school as a full time student. BLAH, but hey I'm studying to be a teacher so who am I to complain!! My inner nerd will probably love every moment of it.


----------



## CelticBelle

I have to PELP to do the program so I dont have to take an classes, but I still think I want to take at least 2


----------



## Sehsun

If you don't have to take a class but still want to participate in the "Learning" component of the CP, I recommend one of the Disney Exploration Series (DES) classes.  

They meet once a week for 2 hours at a time - no homework, papers, or tests.  I took the Exploring Guest Service one and really enjoyed it.  I LOVE learning more about Disney and what makes it a great company!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

CelticBelle said:


> I am confused.  Have you had a phone interview for a past cp or are you doing 2 interviews for something?



No I've not done a past cp. I'm doing the international program which involves one phone interview and then a face to face interview.


----------



## csaribay

Sehsun said:


> If you don't have to take a class but still want to participate in the "Learning" component of the CP, I recommend one of the Disney Exploration Series (DES) classes.



These are fantastic! They are a great opportunity to network with leaders. I remember being able to meet Faron Kelley, one of the big-time executives who's partially in charge of all the big promotions (Year of a Million Dreams, Happiest Celebration on Earth, etc) for Disney parks. If anyone want's to take a class but not have any real work outside of class, this is a great, great series.


----------



## shastatikipunch

csaribay said:


> These are fantastic! They are a great opportunity to network with leaders. I remember being able to meet Faron Kelley, one of the big-time executives who's partially in charge of all the big promotions (Year of a Million Dreams, Happiest Celebration on Earth, etc) for Disney parks. If anyone want's to take a class but not have any real work outside of class, this is a great, great series.



It sounds like it would be pretty interesting, I'm not really interested in taking legit classes down there. I've been going to school almost year round for about 2 and a half years now so I'm kind of burnt out to say the least. And I feel (if I get in of course) I'll be busy enough down there with everything else that I really don't want to throw homework in the mix. But the DES sounds really intriguing.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> If you don't have to take a class but still want to participate in the "Learning" component of the CP, I recommend one of the Disney Exploration Series (DES) classes.
> 
> They meet once a week for 2 hours at a time - no homework, papers, or tests.  I took the Exploring Guest Service one and really enjoyed it.  I LOVE learning more about Disney and what makes it a great company!



Those are the ones I want to take!


----------



## spectroaddy

Sounds really fun, is their an "exploring" class for leadership and guest service??? I'm health science major, want do something different in management!!!

Still deciding if I even want to take a class, I have been in school since fall 2003 every semester til I graduate in April 2008. I need a break from class, but as long as I don't have any papers, hw or test, I am fine might take it!!

Are classes offered throughout whole program May til Jan??

How is the grading system work, and does anyone know how grading system work after you graduate from your college, is still credited???


----------



## Joanna71985

The classes are only offered during slower time periods.

For example- for Fall/FA 2008 the classes won't start til Sept/Oct (none over the summer).


----------



## spectroaddy

That's good, give me rest from school, so I just take in Sept.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yup.


----------



## Berlioz70

spectroaddy said:


> How is the grading system work, and does anyone know how grading system work after you graduate from your college, is still credited???



I'm not positive (someone please correct if I'm wrong) but you would not receive any credit unless you arrange it. It's my understanding that the classes are free, but if you need credit then you have to arrange that either through your institution, or another one (they're listed on-line). That's where you'll end up paying for them (and the credit).

Since I'll have graduated I am going to take classes, but I am not going to arrange anything for credit. That way I only have to pay for the books!


----------



## Joanna71985

I believe you are right Brenna.


----------



## spectroaddy

Thanks, guess I will not be taking a class, until the "exploration" classes are available!!! Can't afford to pay for anymore classes right now!!!


----------



## Traveliz

spectroaddy said:


> Thanks, guess I will not be taking a class, until the "exploration" classes are available!!! Can't afford to pay for anymore classes right now!!!




You should check with your college though - my daughter's took the class for the credit and she did not have to pay - her costs though were the textbook of course and then when the class was over she had to register with ACE -- they are the people who send the college your transcript.  The cost was 40.00 and that includes one free transcript sent...I paid an additional 15.00 so we would have a copy of it as well.

At any rate we were prepared to pay her college for the three credits but they said they didn't do it that way - they just applied the transcript hours.

Liz


----------



## CelticBelle

Traveliz said:


> You should check with your college though - my daughter's took the class for the credit and she did not have to pay - her costs though were the textbook of course and then when the class was over she had to register with ACE -- they are the people who send the college your transcript.  The cost was 40.00 and that includes one free transcript sent...I paid an additional 15.00 so we would have a copy of it as well.
> 
> At any rate we were prepared to pay her college for the three credits but they said they didn't do it that way - they just applied the transcript hours.
> 
> Liz



This is the same thing my college told me.  I have to bring them a transcript and they will just add the credits.   But just to make sure, if I take classes just to take them while I'm there Disney doesn't charge me right?  just pay for books?


----------



## Pendragon1515

I have  GREAT QUESTION...... it is regarding food!!!! how do you make sure that your roommates do not eat your food.


----------



## Sehsun

CelticBelle said:


> This is the same thing my college told me.  I have to bring them a transcript and they will just add the credits.   But just to make sure, if I take classes just to take them while I'm there Disney doesn't charge me right?  just pay for books?



Yup, on the website it says that you do not have to pay tuition fees, but you do have to pay for your textbooks and a materials fee.  If you go to the WDWCP website, go to the "Educational Opportunities" link, and then click on "Textbooks," you can find more information about it.



Pendragon1515 said:


> I have  GREAT QUESTION...... it is regarding food!!!! how do you make sure that your roommates do not eat your food.



I would put my name in HUGE letters with a black Sharpie marker on all of my food items.  For food that does not need to be refrigerated or you are not going to open it for a while, maybe store it in your locker?


----------



## disneychickforever

Pendragon1515 said:


> I have  GREAT QUESTION...... it is regarding food!!!! how do you make sure that your roommates do not eat your food.



We had certain shelves in the kitchen for our stuff and were able to trust each other with it...it's all going to depend on your roommates and how trusting everyone is.

Also, I had to buy bottled water there, the tap water was unbearable.  That I kept in my car and at the foot of my bed.  I just shoved it under come inspection time.


----------



## tinyt396

I would set up a meeting with all your roommates when you get there and set up rules such as not eating any food that you didn't buy yourself. By setting ground rules you won't run into problems-- when you first get down there your roommates will be who you are spending most of your time with til you get to your worksite on day 3 or 4 so you will have plenty of time to figure things out.  This is just my opinion but good luck to everyone going down!  It will be the best time of your life.


----------



## Joanna71985

Pendragon1515 said:


> I have  GREAT QUESTION...... it is regarding food!!!! how do you make sure that your roommates do not eat your food.



I would sit down with your roomies and discuss this. Me and my roomies each had our own shelf in the closet, drawer space in the cabinets, and fridge space.


----------



## daydreamer510

disneychickforever said:


> We had certain shelves in the kitchen for our stuff and were able to trust each other with it...it's all going to depend on your roommates and how trusting everyone is.
> 
> Also, I had to buy bottled water there, the tap water was unbearable.  That I kept in my car and at the foot of my bed.  I just shoved it under come inspection time.



Why did you have to shove it under your bed?


----------



## disneychickforever

daydreamer510 said:


> Why did you have to shove it under your bed?



just because it didn't look to neat and tidy to have a case of water at the foot of my bed.  They didn't care that it was there or anything, they just have neatness inspections now and then and it was part of making my room "clean".


----------



## spectroaddy

I really hope, I get some good roomates, I"m a tidy person and organize person, people-friendly hope it works out, i should start looking getting to know people, since I don't have one!!!!!!


----------



## Wincaps

so who wants to be roomies?!?! haha ...maybe i should make sure i get accepted first!


----------



## csaribay

A little of topic- if you're not used to Florida water, it can be a little offsetting when you taste it. I used to pick up a pack of bottled water every week, but I ended up going for a Pur water filter at Walmart- probably the best $30 I spent. It converted the funky central Florida tap in to nice tasting water.


----------



## nikinicole13

csaribay said:


> A little of topic- if you're not used to Florida water, it can be a little offsetting when you taste it. I used to pick up a pack of bottled water every week, but I ended up going for a Pur water filter at Walmart- probably the best $30 I spent. It converted the funky central Florida tap in to nice tasting water.



I agree. I got one of those Brita pitchers. Money WELL spent. lol.


----------



## CelticBelle

Both the pitchers and the faucet things are good.  It would definitly save you more money than buying packs of water.  And if you use the filtered water to cook with your food will also taste better!


----------



## Wincaps

CelticBelle said:


> Both the pitchers and the faucet things are good.  It would definitly save you more money than buying packs of water.  And if you use the filtered water to cook with your food will also taste better!



is it that the water taste that bad?!


----------



## Joanna71985

I live on the flavor-packets for the water bottles. I have fallen in love with the lemonade ones.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> I live on the flavor-packets for the water bottles. I have fallen in love with the lemonade ones.



The Crystal Light ones are my favorite!


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> The Crystal Light ones are my favorite!



Amen!


----------



## Wincaps

Joanna71985 said:


> Amen!



yall just got me thirsty now!


----------



## Joanna71985

Wincaps said:


> yall just got me thirsty now!



Sorry!


----------



## disneychickforever

I had one of those faucet things last time, but we couldn't get it to fit on the sink.  So I just went with water bottles lol.  I hate the pitchers only because if for some reason someone forgot to fill it up, you're out of luck for a couple of hours.


----------



## CelticBelle

disneychickforever said:


> if for some reason someone forgot to fill it up, you're out of luck for a couple of hours.



Either that or you have to drink REALLY slow!


----------



## RR0206

I feel dumb for not knowing this...but do Disney World cast member ID's get us into Disneyland? Cause...if they do...I want to go!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I'm one week away from my interview now and I am desperate to get in touch with any World Showcase CMs!! If anyone knows any, can you please PM me? 
Also, do they make you do any roleplay in the interviews or during the presentations?


----------



## dreamitdoit

I'm about to embark on my International College Program experience for Summer 2008, May 25 to Aug 8.
I'm in the midst of making lists, etc., on what to bring.
Are the floors in the bedrooms of VW, etc. hardwood? Would it do to bring a beside the bed rug?


----------



## Dee/Belle

dreamitdoit said:


> I'm about to embark on my International College Program experience for Summer 2008, May 25 to Aug 8.
> I'm in the midst of making lists, etc., on what to bring.
> Are the floors in the bedrooms of VW, etc. hardwood? Would it do to bring a beside the bed rug?



For the most part it is mostly carpeted but a lot of people do bring rugs...remember a lot of people have lived in there before you so you never know! I'm bringing a rug


----------



## dreamitdoit

What about pots and pans and dishes and cutlery?
Is it pretty much a grab bag for whatever people have left behind?


----------



## Wincaps

anyone up for cooking for me?!?!


----------



## dreamitdoit

If I'm on ICP, so I'm only there for 10 weeks, can I still take classes?
I really really want to!


----------



## Sehsun

dreamitdoit said:


> What about pots and pans and dishes and cutlery?
> Is it pretty much a grab bag for whatever people have left behind?



The apartments do furnish pots, pans, silverware, plates, cups, etc.

They will give you a check list to make sure you have everything in your apartment that is supposed to be there.  If there is anything missing, they will give it to you if you go to the housing front office.  At least that's what they did for our apartment.  We were missing a couple plates, measuring cups, cutting board, and a strainer-type bowl (don't quite know the name), and they gave us new ones.


----------



## Joanna71985

RR0206 said:


> I feel dumb for not knowing this...but do Disney World cast member ID's get us into Disneyland? Cause...if they do...I want to go!



You need your ID as well as the Maingate to get in.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

LOL any of us who are going to be in the fall program should get together when we're down there and have like either a big pot luck dinner or go out to dinner somewhere. I don't know about you, but that would bee a blast for me.  
which leads me to....if i get accepted. I haven't heard anything yet and I'm starting to get super scared if they've even recieved any of my paperwork yet. Is there a place I can call to just make sure they've gotten everything? I did the e-presentation so i never really got a recruiter's e-mail or number. Can i just call the number that i schedualed my interview at?


----------



## R4w SaRcAsM

I'm down for that..Just hoping I get accepted first. Emma I feel the sameway like sometimes I think my application is just siting in some post office...But I'm sure its not, I hope not! lol


----------



## dreamitdoit

thanks sehsun.
what about a toaster? is that supplied?
and should i bring a bathmat?
or a toothbrush holder? or a soap dispenser? 
what state are the shower curtains in?
what about a vaccuam?
what's the shelf space like in the bathroom. Is there any?
Is there an ironing board and an iron?
what kind of shelf/surface space is there in the bedrooms?
can you use sticky tack on the walls?
would powerbars/extension cords be useful?
would a toaster oven/sandwich maker be good to bring?
i have a rolling cart, would that be useful?
how big are the desks?


----------



## Joanna71985

dreamitdoit said:


> thanks sehsun.
> what about a toaster? is that supplied?
> and should i bring a bathmat?
> or a toothbrush holder? or a soap dispenser?
> what state are the shower curtains in?
> what about a vaccuam?
> what's the shelf space like in the bathroom. Is there any?
> Is there an ironing board and an iron?
> what kind of shelf/surface space is there in the bedrooms?
> can you use sticky tack on the walls?
> would powerbars/extension cords be useful?
> would a toaster oven/sandwich maker be good to bring?
> i have a rolling cart, would that be useful?
> how big are the desks?



A toaster is not supplied.
I would bring a bathmat (that's just me).
Yes to both of those.
You can rent a vaccaum from the clubhouse.
There is a little shelf space, as well as drawers.
You can also rent those (I believe).
There is no shelf space in the bedroom (except the closests) but there is a 6-drawer dresser and 2 nightstands.
No, you can't use the tacky stuff on the walls.
Yes they would be very helpful.
That would be up to you.
I believe it would be helpful.
There are no desks in the apartment.


----------



## Joanna71985

Emma Emma Emily said:


> LOL any of us who are going to be in the fall program should get together when we're down there and have like either a big pot luck dinner or go out to dinner somewhere. I don't know about you, but that would bee a blast for me.
> which leads me to....if i get accepted. I haven't heard anything yet and I'm starting to get super scared if they've even recieved any of my paperwork yet. Is there a place I can call to just make sure they've gotten everything? I did the e-presentation so i never really got a recruiter's e-mail or number. Can i just call the number that i schedualed my interview at?



I am up for that (if you get down there before I leave in Aug, that is).


----------



## dreamitdoit

joana, you're amazing.
i have more questions =]

so there are no desks, but are there any chairs?
the 6 drawer dresser is shared?
shower curtain status? should i bring one?
is there room in the apartments to put things? if i have a shelf and a rolling cart, etc. will there be room for it?
should i bring a swiffer?
should i bring my own dish cloths and dish towels?


----------



## tinyt396

dreamitdoit said:


> thanks sehsun.
> what about a toaster? is that supplied?
> and should i bring a bathmat?
> or a toothbrush holder? or a soap dispenser?
> what state are the shower curtains in?
> what about a vaccuam?
> what's the shelf space like in the bathroom. Is there any?
> Is there an ironing board and an iron?
> what kind of shelf/surface space is there in the bedrooms?
> can you use sticky tack on the walls?
> would powerbars/extension cords be useful?
> would a toaster oven/sandwich maker be good to bring?
> i have a rolling cart, would that be useful?
> how big are the desks?




I will answer these to the best that I can remember but it has been 2 1/2 years since my program

Yes there is a toaster.
Bathmat you should provide although I would hold off on getting one till you get there and find out what you roommate has brought.
Bring a toothbrush holder and soap dispenser.
The shower curtains are not terrible but if you get a bathmat purchasing a shower curtain at the same time may be a good idea (depending on the condition).
You provide your own vacuum.
In Chatham 3 bedroom apartments there are 3 bathrooms and 2 people share a bathroom- there is a vanity and a medicine cabinet and that is it.  Not much space at all!  A lot of our stuff was either on the counter or in the room on the dresser.  
You should purchase an iron and ironing board.
As far as shelf/surface space there is a dresser that you will share with your roommate, you will each have a nightstand, and there is a shelf in the closet again sharing with roommate.
I would be careful of putting any stuff on the walls because Disney is very strict about that.  They do not want any holes and with sticky stuff on the walls it could rip the paint off the walls.  So beware of what you use.
Power strips would be a great thing to have especially with all the electronics and roomies.
I would hold off bringing a sandwich maker/toaster oven til you get there and see who has what.  Again there is not a lot of room in the apartments so you don't want to have duplicates of things.
A rolling cart could be useful but again not too much room so it might not be wise to get a huge one.  Maybe get one at Walmart when you get down there as well.
There is one desk in the apartment and it is used by everyone.  There is also a dining room table if someone were using the desk. 


Again I haven't been down there since 2005 so things could be different but I would wait to get the big items til you get there so as to not have too many of one thing.  Good luck to everyone and I hope this helps!!!


----------



## dreamitdoit

the problem with waiting, is that i have to buy it.
i'm on a tight budget as is, and if i can get things here, it's easier to spread out the spending.
thanks tiny!
i really need a ironing board of my own?


----------



## tinyt396

dreamitdoit said:


> joana, you're amazing.
> i have more questions =]
> 
> so there are no desks, but are there any chairs?
> the 6 drawer dresser is shared?
> shower curtain status? should i bring one?
> is there room in the apartments to put things? if i have a shelf and a rolling cart, etc. will there be room for it?
> should i bring a swiffer?
> should i bring my own dish cloths and dish towels?



There are chairs at the dining room table.
Yes the 6 drawer dresser is shared.
Yes, bring a shower curtain (or purchase it when you get there)
There is not much room in the apartment so limit the stuff you bring.
A swiffer would be good for the bathroom and kitchen.  The rest of the apartment is carpeted.
You can bring your own dish towels, I think my roommate brought hers but I am not 100% positive.


----------



## tinyt396

dreamitdoit said:


> the problem with waiting, is that i have to buy it.
> i'm on a tight budget as is, and if i can get things here, it's easier to spread out the spending.
> thanks tiny!
> i really need a ironing board of my own?



I understand about spending.  Just giving you fair warning that there could be up to seven other people and you don't know what they will be bringing.  This is just my advice, I understand if you don't take it.  Just have fun!!  As far as the ironing board in all honesty I didn't need one while I was there but I believe Joanna is correct in saying you can rent them from the clubhouse.


----------



## dreamitdoit

i think i'm counting on most people buying their stuff, and then that way everyone saves a little.
my parents are driving me, and most people fly, so they can't bring all the crap we'll need.


----------



## Sehsun

dreamitdoit said:


> thanks sehsun.


No problem!  It looks like several people got to reply - I'm sorry I wasn't available sooner!  I'll just add my 2 cents (I know many of these questions have been answered already):

What about a toaster? is that supplied? *You should bring one - I brought mine and used it every day!*
and should i bring a bathmat? *You can if you want to because they will not supply one.*
or a toothbrush holder? or a soap dispenser? *You should bring both of those.*
what state are the shower curtains in? *Our shower curtain was fine, but by the end, it had mold/mildew on it.  I ended up buying a new one - it was much more convenient than having to clean it!*
what about a vacuum? *I think you can rent those out from the housing office of your apartment complex.*
what's the shelf space like in the bathroom. Is there any? *There is a medicine cabinet with a mirror door and some under the sink space, but no shelves in the bathroom.  My roommate bought one of those shelves that go over the toilet.  If you decide to buy one of those, just make sure to keep the toilet lid closed at all times so stuff doesn't fall in!*
Is there an ironing board and an iron? *You would have to bring those.  I did not bring one, but my roommate did.  I purposely brought down clothes that did not need to be ironed, so I would not have to worry about that, but that's just me. *
what kind of shelf/surface space is there in the bedrooms? *There is a nightstand sort of dresser (sorry, I'm horrible with furniture terms) that has 2 drawers.  There is also a dresser with 6 drawers - my roommate and I split the dresser so we each had 3 drawers.*
can you use sticky tack on the walls? *I don't think you can.*
would powerbars/extension cords be useful? *I am not sure what power bars are (sorry), but an extension cord would be useful, yes.*
would a toaster oven/sandwich maker be good to bring? *A toaster oven would be great because that could double for your toaster as well!*
i have a rolling cart, would that be useful? *Do you mean....a rolling cart for luggage moving purposes, or a cart that has drawers?  If it is the latter, that would be great, more storage space if you do not have enough room for your clothes!*
how big are the desks? *I stayed in a 1BR/1BA, so we did not have a desk.*

so there are no desks, but are there any chairs? *I can speak for a 1BR/1BA: we had 2 stools.*
the 6 drawer dresser is shared? *Yes it is.*
shower curtain status? should i bring one? *You can bring one if you want, but they will have them.*
is there room in the apartments to put things? if i have a shelf and a rolling cart, etc. will there be room for it? *There might be, depending on what size apartment you have.  In a 1BR, there was a lot less room, than say, a 4BR.*
should i bring a swiffer? *You can, but I don't think it would be necessary, unless you like to swiffer the kitchen floor a lot.*
should i bring my own dish cloths and dish towels? *That would be a great thing to bring. *



dreamitdoit said:


> i think i'm counting on most people buying their stuff, and then that way everyone saves a little.
> my parents are driving me, and most people fly, so they can't bring all the crap we'll need.



That's cool - if you have the room to bring things, I would!  I drove over, and I even brought some food and all the basics.  My roommate drove as well, and she brought a lot of stuff, too.


----------



## disneychickforever

Okay, my turn, lol.
*what about a toaster? is that supplied?* No a Toaster isn't supplied, I'd bring one.
*and should i bring a bathmat?*I would, I ended up getting a handicap room, and the water got EVERYWHERE!*
or a toothbrush holder? or a soap dispenser?* This is personal preference, but they don't supply them.
*what state are the shower curtains in?* My roommate switched out our curtian before I got there, so I couldn't tell ya, but I'm sure it will vary anyway.
*what about a vaccuam?* Yuo can check out vacuums, brooms, etc. Out of the club house in your complex, I wouldn't buy a vacuum but we found having a broom was convenient and it's cheaper.  Wait til you get there and discuss it with your roomies.
*what's the shelf space like in the bathroom. Is there any?* Again, it depends.  As I said, I had the handicap bathroom, and there was storage.  We also had a little shelf my roomie bought that worked out great!
*Is there an ironing board and an iron?*No, we had to supply this.  When you get a roommate, one can bring one, and the other the other.
*what kind of shelf/surface space is there in the bedrooms?* What I did to give more "surface space" in my room is I took my storage bins, and bought a nice curtian to cover them, and used that as a bed side table.  The rooms come with a dresser (that you share) and 2 end tables.  Surface space is probably enough for basic makeup and hair tie (mind you you might have to compact a bit) and an alarm clock on the end stand with maybe a book.  It really depends on you're stuff and style though how much you can fit in the rooms.  Be courteous of your roomies!
*can you use sticky tack on the walls?* No, I bought some and couldn't use it.  It apparently pulls the paint of the wall.  What I did was bought a bulletin board and stuck my stuff on there.
*would powerbars/extension cords be useful?*Very useful!  A must in my humble opinion.
*would a toaster oven/sandwich maker be good to bring?* Depends, are you going to use it?  Don't bring something unless you know you are going to use it.
*i have a rolling cart, would that be useful?* What kind of rolling cart?  If it's to roll stuff in from your car or something, probably not since you have 1/3 chance of getting a first floor room (at Vista anyway), so how are you going to wheel the stuff upstairs?  If it's for in the apartment only, as extra shelf space, it depends on the size really.  If it's not that big then sure!
*how big are the desks?*I guess we had the odd apartment because we did have a desk.  If you can remember those tables you had in science class (that you shared with your lab partner)in hs, it was a little smaller than those.  Enough room for my printer and a laptop.  (BTW I loved having my printer there, but if you are going to have something like that, be willing to share.  I told my apartment I can handle one or two pages now and then no issue, but if they are printing a book or something they needed to pitch in for ink and paper.)



i have more questions =]

*so there are no desks, but are there any chairs?* Like I said, in Vista we had a desk, we also had 4-6 chairs, can't remember the exact amount though. (BTW This was a 3 bedroom apartment, so 6 girls lived here)
*the 6 drawer dresser is shared?* Yes three a piece
*shower curtain status? should i bring one?* Don't bring one, this is between your roomies and you.  Remember 2-6 people can be sharing one bathroom, depending on the apartment.  You can always buy one at Walmart.
*is there room in the apartments to put things? if i have a shelf and a rolling cart, etc. will there be room for it?* If it isn't HUGE, yes you should have room, and you will be grateful for bring the extra storage space. 
*should i bring a swiffer?* Are you the type who can't stand dust on the floor?  If so, yes.  Our living area was wood floor, so you know.  Carpet was only in the room.  (I remember this distinctly because I spent my last two weeks in a wheel chair, and I hated wheeling in the room because of the carpet, every where else was fine.  So this might just be the handicap accessible room, don't hold me to it!)
*should i bring my own dish cloths and dish towels?* Yes, they don't supply them.  Plus I doubt you want to use a set that was used by a million other people anyway if they do supply them.

Hope I helped a little.


----------



## abarnett

Oh Lordy...this waiting game is killing me!!! I had my phone interview on Saturday and it's only Tuesday. What am I going to do? Lol, I feel like there is no way I can keep my sanity for the 2-3 weeks it takes to find out if I was accepted! From what I have heard the acceptance rate is fairly high. I have no criminal background and I am in excellent standing with my school. I did get a little nervous in my interview (it was my first one on the phone) but I think I did fairly well and I know I conveyed to lady just how bad I want this. Sigh...just a freak out moment I guess. I am regretting saying I wanted the fall program more and more though, I should have said fall advantage...oh well, maybe next time! Thanks for listening to my rant hehe!


----------



## spectroaddy

You guys, I know the way you feel. There is nothing wrong with calling and asking them, if they received all of your paperwork. I called and asked, and believe me you will feel a little better knowing that your paperwork is not lost in mail or on someone's desk!!!! Only probelm is, I'm still playing the waiting game, so we are all in the same boat!!! Good luck to everyone!!! We should know soon


----------



## CelticBelle

Its ok Im anxious already and I still havent figured out how to send my fax version.  i can't fax it and I don't know the e-mail address.  Im also regretting telling them that I would accept qsfb.  i really want attractions, and I heard if you say yes to their questions then that is most likely what you'll get.

Do you guys think that its late enough in the application season for roles to be filled up already?


----------



## abarnett

I am also really worried that I didn't check off enough roles. I put down attractions, merchandise, housekeeping, and full service food and beverage. I am just so worried that they won't need people for any of these roles and then I won't get to do the program at all. Also, because I was nervous in my interview, I forgot to throw in how much I love Animal Kingdom and I would really love to work there. I know you don't always get what you want but my presenter said to be very vocal about it because Disney tries to accommodate you. Knowing my luck I will end up in Magic Kingdom, which is great to visit but it just gets so crowded I'm not sure I would like working there. It would depend on my role though I guess. I think I am over reacting because in reality, no matter what role I get or where I work, I am going to be satisfied just by being in the happiest place on earth!


----------



## csaribay

abarnett said:


> I am also really worried that I didn't check off enough roles. I put down attractions, merchandise, housekeeping, and full service food and beverage. I am just so worried that they won't need people for any of these roles and then I won't get to do the program at all. Also, because I was nervous in my interview, I forgot to throw in how much I love Animal Kingdom and I would really love to work there. I know you don't always get what you want but my presenter said to be very vocal about it because Disney tries to accommodate you. Knowing my luck I will end up in Magic Kingdom, which is great to visit but it just gets so crowded I'm not sure I would like working there. It would depend on my role though I guess. I think I am over reacting because in reality, no matter what role I get or where I work, I am going to be satisfied just by being in the happiest place on earth!



Well, I think a little perspective helps. Disney recruits for these internships into April, and all-in employs around 6,000 students for the College, CareerStart and International Programs (this figure is based on the amount of housing capacity the programs have now). In most cases, it would be logical for recruiting to attempt to keep each role category open and available for the duration of the recruiting season.

In any case, if you are offered a role, you can make location requests by contacting the recruiter named on your acceptance packet. These requests are not a guarantee, but Disney will attempt to accomodate you in your desired location if it's available.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Erika86

CelticBelle said:


> Its ok Im anxious already and I still havent figured out how to send my fax version.  i can't fax it and I don't know the e-mail address.  Im also regretting telling them that I would accept qsfb.  i really want attractions, and I heard if you say yes to their questions then that is most likely what you'll get.
> 
> Do you guys think that its late enough in the application season for roles to be filled up already?



Hi!  I tried to post last night to give you the e-mail address but the boards were down.
The e-mail address to send your application to is wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com.  Make sure to put ATTN: College E-Presentation Coordinator (Application & Role Checklist) in the subject line.
hope that helps!


----------



## Pendragon1515

CelticBelle said:


> Its ok Im anxious already and I still havent figured out how to send my fax version.  i can't fax it and I don't know the e-mail address.  Im also regretting telling them that I would accept qsfb.  i really want attractions, and I heard if you say yes to their questions then that is most likely what you'll get.
> 
> Do you guys think that its late enough in the application season for roles to be filled up already?



Honestly i feel as though it is about to pick up!  I applied REAL early so i got my letter really early!  But it is not to late at all!!! they are right now processing many apps.  so they are still reviewing!!!  IF any one gets an invite....POST!


----------



## Wincaps

ok this question is for anyone who is up for comment... but for my spring break im going to Disney world. we r going to three parks: The Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios. we are gunna be at these three parks on the 18th, 19th and 20th of March. does anyone have any advice for which of the tree parks i shoudl go to first or what order i should do them in?! i didnt know if i could benefit in a certain way by trying to do these parks in a certain order!


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> ok this question is for anyone who is up for comment... but for my spring break im going to Disney world. we r going to three parks: The Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios. we are gunna be at these three parks on the 18th, 19th and 20th of March. does anyone have any advice for which of the tree parks i shoudl go to first or what order i should do them in?! i didnt know if i could benefit in a certain way by trying to do these parks in a certain order!



IF i were you..... i would save the Magic Kingdom for the last day....it is the most magical park of all.  Epcot is more of a (well) "Learning park"  So i would go there first!

So i would go to Epcot > Disney Hollywood Studios > Magic Kingdom!


You have to watch Wishes!!!!!


----------



## nikinicole13

I agree. ... although its gonna be hard to get through the Studios & MK in one day... but doable. & yeah, DEF go see Wishes!!


----------



## Pendragon1515

nikinicole13 said:


> I agree. ... although its gonna be hard to get through the Studios & MK in one day... but doable. & yeah, DEF go see Wishes!!



He had said that he had three days to go to three parks right?


----------



## Katy0708

Wincaps said:


> ok this question is for anyone who is up for comment... but for my spring break im going to Disney world. we r going to three parks: The Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios. we are gunna be at these three parks on the 18th, 19th and 20th of March. does anyone have any advice for which of the tree parks i shoudl go to first or what order i should do them in?! i didnt know if i could benefit in a certain way by trying to do these parks in a certain order!



MY OPINION:
Do Epcot first... you can spend all day there, going through WS and all that stuff... and wait til Illuminations (9:00).
Then MGM- If you want to sleep in a little before, it's good to go... i would say MGM is least crowded... AND you can do fantasmic at 7 or whenever it is.
I would save the best (MK) for last- It's where the magic lives! haha! but honestly, i like to do MK last... 
BUT, that's my opinion. REMEMBER: there is no possible way to do everything in 3 days, let alone a week, so don't worry about anything! HAVE FUN!!


----------



## cpchick

Hi.  I have a question about housing rules.  I have a roommate who has a boyfriend who lives in a different apartment complex, and she lets him stay over.  I know he's supposed to be off property by 1 a.m.  My question is this: can I and the other roommates get in trouble for not reporting him?  And what will they do if they find out he's here?  Will my roommate get in trouble?  She says there is no way for anyone to know he is here, but I don't like taking chances :/


----------



## CelticBelle

Erika86 said:


> Hi!  I tried to post last night to give you the e-mail address but the boards were down.
> The e-mail address to send your application to is wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com.  Make sure to put ATTN: College E-Presentation Coordinator (Application & Role Checklist) in the subject line.
> hope that helps!



Thanks so much!  Ive been stressing out because I havent sent it yet, and I want to get it in asap.


----------



## spectroaddy

Since you have 3 days, I would visit the MK last, its perfect, u get to see wishes and spectromagic!!! Epcot  would be last b/c of Illuminations, some days you might can go to Illuminations, leave and go MGM to catch fantasmic,!!! Have a nice trip


----------



## Wincaps

has anyone read "Mousecatraz"?! or know any of the stories in the book?! it kinda makes me wonder what really goes on!


----------



## tinyt396

cpchick said:


> Hi.  I have a question about housing rules.  I have a roommate who has a boyfriend who lives in a different apartment complex, and she lets him stay over.  I know he's supposed to be off property by 1 a.m.  My question is this: can I and the other roommates get in trouble for not reporting him?  And what will they do if they find out he's here?  Will my roommate get in trouble?  She says there is no way for anyone to know he is here, but I don't like taking chances :/



If I were you I would be up front with your roommate and tell her you do not want to get in trouble for breaking the rules.  Disney is VERY strict about certain things and I know the housing rules is one of them.  They make the curfew for a reason--dont break it.  My roommate had someone from Vista stay and I was extremely upset by it because I didn't want to get kicked out for her breaking the rules so I told her that I did not feel comfortable with it and he never stayed again.  Just my advice!


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Wincaps said:


> has anyone read "Mousecatraz"?! or know any of the stories in the book?! it kinda makes me wonder what really goes on!



I've only read parts of it. The book came into my work as a demo hoping that we'd start promoting it. (We didn't)The issue with that is that the book isn't in book stores. It is a pre-paid book only. So in order to even look at the book, you have to buy it. Which tells you alot about the author and the contract he made with his publishing company. 

So basically the book has alot of whining about the long hours, the crumby apartments, and the respect that he didn't get from the upper management.
See in my opinion, I look at this and see a man who is one :money hungry becasue he didn't like the low pay, two: lazy because he didn't want to work that much. (This is coming from me who worked 30 hours a week since she was a sophomore in high school though.) 
He thinks that we should be set up in a class apartments, that don't have any bugs....but its Florida. Eventally you're going to find bugs in your kitchen. my sister lived in key west for 5 years. it was really common to find a little green anole stuck to her living room window in the mornings. 
Mr.Eisner, when he worked for the company, would be heared referring to his underlings as minions. Disney is a buisness. They don't hire people in the upper managment to be cheery nice peole like we do cause normally they don't interact with guests on a constant basis. Those people are hired on the basis of who can the job done best. 
I don't think the author understood that disney was doing him a favor. most internships don't pay you and he didn't have to pay a dime for classes if he did take any.

 I dunno this is just my opinion and my defense of Disney against this dude.


----------



## shastatikipunch

tinyt396 said:


> If I were you I would be up front with your roommate and tell her you do not want to get in trouble for breaking the rules.  Disney is VERY strict about certain things and I know the housing rules is one of them.  They make the curfew for a reason--dont break it.  My roommate had someone from Vista stay and I was extremely upset by it because I didn't want to get kicked out for her breaking the rules so I told her that I did not feel comfortable with it and he never stayed again.  Just my advice!



I had a buddy who stayed over his girlfriends apartment almost the entire CP. While I have no idea how they regulate it, I personally wouldn't risk getting kicked out over it. I'd pull your roommate aside and have a talk with her if I was you. Cause at the end of the day according to Disney policy, you're in the right and she's in the wrong.


----------



## khancock

Wincaps said:


> has anyone read "Mousecatraz"?! or know any of the stories in the book?! it kinda makes me wonder what really goes on!



That book is complete nonsense, poorly written, and wish I could have gotten my money back.  

Better books about Cast Member goings on are David Koenig (?sp) Mouse Tale series.


----------



## Joanna71985

cpchick said:


> Hi.  I have a question about housing rules.  I have a roommate who has a boyfriend who lives in a different apartment complex, and she lets him stay over.  I know he's supposed to be off property by 1 a.m.  My question is this: can I and the other roommates get in trouble for not reporting him?  And what will they do if they find out he's here?  Will my roommate get in trouble?  She says there is no way for anyone to know he is here, but I don't like taking chances :/



I would talk to them. The last thing you want is to be kicked out, because of someone else.


----------



## Wincaps

Emma Emma Emily said:


> I've only read parts of it. The book came into my work as a demo hoping that we'd start promoting it. (We didn't)The issue with that is that the book isn't in book stores. It is a pre-paid book only. So in order to even look at the book, you have to buy it. Which tells you alot about the author and the contract he made with his publishing company.
> 
> So basically the book has alot of whining about the long hours, the crumby apartments, and the respect that he didn't get from the upper management.
> See in my opinion, I look at this and see a man who is one :money hungry becasue he didn't like the low pay, two: lazy because he didn't want to work that much. (This is coming from me who worked 30 hours a week since she was a sophomore in high school though.)
> He thinks that we should be set up in a class apartments, that don't have any bugs....but its Florida. Eventally you're going to find bugs in your kitchen. my sister lived in key west for 5 years. it was really common to find a little green anole stuck to her living room window in the mornings.
> Mr.Eisner, when he worked for the company, would be heared referring to his underlings as minions. Disney is a buisness. They don't hire people in the upper managment to be cheery nice peole like we do cause normally they don't interact with guests on a constant basis. Those people are hired on the basis of who can the job done best.
> I don't think the author understood that disney was doing him a favor. most internships don't pay you and he didn't have to pay a dime for classes if he did take any.
> 
> I dunno this is just my opinion and my defense of Disney against this dude.



hmm wow ok im really glad i didnt buy the book then... i was about to. and from reading the back cover it sounded like it was all negative tuff and just gunna talk about the sex going on during CP or something... i really not sure what to exspect or who to believe.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> hmm wow ok im really glad i didnt buy the book then... i was about to. and from reading the back cover it sounded like it was all negative tuff and just gunna talk about the sex going on during CP or something... i really not sure what to exspect or who to believe.



The back of the book was....welll....creepy!  All i remember....was that i read something about Playboy and how the CP was the number one sexest internship ever.  I just put the book down...I was excited to see a book baised upon the CP but i do not read TRASH! Ow yea and in my research phases i learned that the CP is not liked by MANY news networks! Somethings i read stated that "Don't send you kid to this...it is slavery!"  the slavery part was from the fact that you live on disney property and that you work for them....others were just horriable!  And they also bashed the pay....which i mean kinda sucks....but i mean COME ON.....you are working for DISNEY!  i would be an intern for free, seeing as though i am going to be able to place disney on my resume!!!


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

Wincaps said:


> hmm wow ok im really glad i didnt buy the book then... i was about to. and from reading the back cover it sounded like it was all negative tuff and just gunna talk about the sex going on during CP or something... i really not sure what to exspect or who to believe.



HAHA sorry I got a little carried away.I tend to do that since I'm studying literature. haha
 He does talk a bit about the amount of sex that goes on in the program. But I have a couple of friends who've already done the program and they're the hardcore party type. They said there was no more sex going on there than there was at a university. Nothing like animal house....although I've heard that disney pumps the scent of vanilla into the air at parks in an attempt to relax people. It works in the women, but it just makes the guys randy. HAHA 
Not sure of thats true though. so don't take my word for it.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Emma Emma Emily said:


> HAHA sorry I got a little carried away.I tend to do that since I'm studying literature. haha
> He does talk a bit about the amount of sex that goes on in the program. But I have a couple of friends who've already done the program and they're the hardcore party type. They said there was no more sex going on there than there was at a university. Nothing like animal house....although I've heard that disney pumps the scent of vanilla into the air at parks in an attempt to relax people. It works in the women, but it just makes the guys randy. HAHA
> Not sure of thats true though. so don't take my word for it.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, oh my god if they actually do that it's hysterical.


----------



## tinyt396

As far as how much sex goes on there, I personally didn't think there was that much going on.  I was in a relationship the entire time I was there as were a couple of my roommates so we obviously weren't doing anything.  I heard of a couple of people who were a bit of partiers but seriously it is not bad.


----------



## Wincaps

Pendragon1515 said:


> The back of the book was....welll....creepy!  All i remember....was that i read something about Playboy and how the CP was the number one sexest internship ever.  I just put the book down...I was excited to see a book baised upon the CP but i do not read TRASH! Ow yea and in my research phases i learned that the CP is not liked by MANY news networks! Somethings i read stated that "Don't send you kid to this...it is slavery!"  the slavery part was from the fact that you live on disney property and that you work for them....others were just horriable!  And they also bashed the pay....which i mean kinda sucks....but i mean COME ON.....you are working for DISNEY!  i would be an intern for free, seeing as though i am going to be able to place disney on my resume!!!



yeah i just dont know to belive though... so many kids i have talked to loved it. there r tons of slideshows on youtube of CPers having the time of their lives so i get so confused to hear about how miserable the program is! whats do i do!?


----------



## Wincaps

Emma Emma Emily said:


> HAHA sorry I got a little carried away.I tend to do that since I'm studying literature. haha
> He does talk a bit about the amount of sex that goes on in the program. But I have a couple of friends who've already done the program and they're the hardcore party type. They said there was no more sex going on there than there was at a university. Nothing like animal house....although I've heard that disney pumps the scent of vanilla into the air at parks in an attempt to relax people. It works in the women, but it just makes the guys randy. HAHA
> Not sure of thats true though. so don't take my word for it.



haha that would be straight up weird if Disney did do that! but still i dont know what to believe! ahh


----------



## shastatikipunch

Pendragon1515 said:


> The back of the book was....welll....creepy!  All i remember....was that i read something about Playboy and how the CP was the number one sexest internship ever.  I just put the book down...I was excited to see a book baised upon the CP but i do not read TRASH! Ow yea and in my research phases i learned that the CP is not liked by MANY news networks! Somethings i read stated that "Don't send you kid to this...it is slavery!"  the slavery part was from the fact that you live on disney property and that you work for them....others were just horriable!  And they also bashed the pay....which i mean kinda sucks....but i mean COME ON.....you are working for DISNEY!  i would be an intern for free, seeing as though i am going to be able to place disney on my resume!!!



I just read the first few pages of it on Amazon. It seems like they put the "Access Hollywood" dramatic spin on it. It seems alot like college, don't get me wrong I'm sure there's alot of parties that happen, as there will always be with college aged kids, but with college it's all what YOU make it out to be. And I'm sure the CP is the same way too.


----------



## Pendragon1515

shastatikipunch said:


> I just read the first few pages of it on Amazon. It seems like they put the "Access Hollywood" dramatic spin on it. It seems alot like college, don't get me wrong I'm sure there's alot of parties that happen, as there will always be with college aged kids, but with college it's all what YOU make it out to be. And I'm sure the CP is the same way too.



I fully Agree with you!!!!


----------



## Wincaps

shastatikipunch said:


> I just read the first few pages of it on Amazon. It seems like they put the "Access Hollywood" dramatic spin on it. It seems alot like college, don't get me wrong I'm sure there's alot of parties that happen, as there will always be with college aged kids, but with college it's all what YOU make it out to be. And I'm sure the CP is the same way too.



i 2nd that!


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Wincaps said:


> ok this question is for anyone who is up for comment... but for my spring break im going to Disney world. we r going to three parks: The Magic Kingdom, Epcot, and Hollywood Studios. we are gunna be at these three parks on the 18th, 19th and 20th of March. does anyone have any advice for which of the tree parks i shoudl go to first or what order i should do them in?! i didnt know if i could benefit in a certain way by trying to do these parks in a certain order!




In my opinion when my family and I only go for a 3 day weekend we save MK for the 2nd day because thats the only FULL day because the 1st day and last day you are checking in and checking out which kills some time so that way you can spend the WHOLE day in MK. MGM can be combined with another park if you do not like shows. EPCOT also can be half day.

All in all, it all depends with how familar you are with the parks. My family goes so often we know exactly what we want to do. We can do all parks in half a day.. we might not leave till closing but we do everything we want. 

FYI- 5 weeks and 1 day since my CP interview and still no letter. I guess I still have to wait till AFTER the audition.


----------



## CelticBelle

Is it wierd that I have never been to wdw and am doing to CP there?  I mean I went when I was like 7 but a lot has changed and...well...I was 7 and dont remember much.  This is like my first experience at wdw!  ahh crazy!


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> Is it wierd that I have never been to wdw and am doing to CP there?  I mean I went when I was like 7 but a lot has changed and...well...I was 7 and dont remember much.  This is like my first experience at wdw!  ahh crazy!



No, it's not weird.


----------



## Tinkerbell_Girl

CelticBelle said:


> Is it wierd that I have never been to wdw and am doing to CP there?  I mean I went when I was like 7 but a lot has changed and...well...I was 7 and dont remember much.  This is like my first experience at wdw!  ahh crazy!



My roomie had never been before. It isn't wierd at all.


----------



## jusTine87

Here's my delima... I need some advice.

I wanted to audition to be a character. My audition wouldn't be until March 30th. I've traveled and performed with an ensamble for the past three summers and I will this summer as well. I have dance experience, not a ballerina, but I would consider myself intermediate.
I'm worried that I won't pass the audition and then the program will be full. There are other roles I would be totally fine with... and I want to do everything in my power to make the program... so I'm considering not auditioning and just putting my fate in their hands, but I'm torn... Help!


----------



## Sehsun

jusTine87 said:


> Here's my delima... I need some advice.
> 
> I wanted to audition to be a character. My audition wouldn't be until March 30th. I've traveled and performed with an ensamble for the past three summers and I will this summer as well. I have dance experience, not a ballerina, but I would consider myself intermediate.
> I'm worried that I won't pass the audition and then the program will be full. There are other roles I would be totally fine with... and I want to do everything in my power to make the program... so I'm considering not auditioning and just putting my fate in their hands, but I'm torn... Help!



Hi Justine,
You should definitely go for the audition!  I personally haven't heard of someone who didn't make the audition and wasn't able to do the program because they filled all the roles.  I feel like they would reserve a certain number of spots for each of the roles.


----------



## Wincaps

thank for the help yall about "Mousecatraz" it did sound too negative and proboly thing r a lil stretched im not gunna bother reading it now. I have met alot of kids online who really dont at all fit the mold of those wild kids they talk about in Mousecatraz.


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> Here's my delima... I need some advice.
> 
> I wanted to audition to be a character. My audition wouldn't be until March 30th. I've traveled and performed with an ensamble for the past three summers and I will this summer as well. I have dance experience, not a ballerina, but I would consider myself intermediate.
> I'm worried that I won't pass the audition and then the program will be full. There are other roles I would be totally fine with... and I want to do everything in my power to make the program... so I'm considering not auditioning and just putting my fate in their hands, but I'm torn... Help!



Don't worry, I'm sure you will do fine with the audition. And even with the chance you don't pass, they save spots in other roles. I didn't pass, and I got my second choice.


----------



## MousekaMaddi

jusTine
go for it and do the dance audition, we are often our own worst critic and Ill bet u are a far better dancer than u think u are, go and do your best - Good luck!!!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

csaribay said:


> Disney recruits for these internships into April, and all-in employs around 6,000 students for the College, CareerStart and International Programs (this figure is based on the amount of housing capacity the programs have now).



Wow is that yearly? I'd love to find out how many they recruit for the International Program.


----------



## csaribay

hogwartsdropout said:


> Wow is that yearly? I'd love to find out how many they recruit for the International Program.



I don't have any hard numbers in terms of each program- It's an estimate based upon the maximum occupancy that the three main housing complexes can accommodate (which has been maxed out for sometime, with Disney has been renting out other apartment complexes in the general area to accommodate CP/CS/IP Programs).

While there's fluctuations, the figure is the number at any one point that could be on a program. Because of the different terms and lengths of program, I don't know how to estimate how many they recruit for each season or on a yearly basis (having said that, I would probably say that the average program lasts five months and the longest lasts one year, so take that for what it's worth.)


----------



## joepic

csaribay said:


> I don't have any hard numbers in terms of each program- It's an estimate based upon the maximum occupancy that the three main housing complexes can accommodate (which has been maxed out for sometime, with Disney has been renting out other apartment complexes in the general area to accommodate CP/CS/IP Programs).
> 
> While there's fluctuations, the figure is the number at any one point that could be on a program. Because of the different terms and lengths of program, I don't know how to estimate how many they recruit for each season or on a yearly basis (having said that, I would probably say that the average program lasts five months and the longest lasts one year, so take that for what it's worth.)



Chris - Great site! It's really well done!
I'd just like to ask you how you were able to become a Disney Trainer and Facilitator for new CMs? What did you need to do to advance to that position?

It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Wincaps

ok i know this is off topic and i could like oh maybe one or 2 ppl that would be able to answer this question (as always) but... does anyone know much about former CEO Mike Eisner?! like was he well received by the company... did he do a good job or where there a lot of complaints?!


----------



## Joanna71985

From what I have heard, he got a lot of complaints.


----------



## Mrs.CptnJackSparrow

Wincaps said:


> ok i know this is off topic and i could like oh maybe one or 2 ppl that would be able to answer this question (as always) but... does anyone know much about former CEO Mike Eisner?! like was he well received by the company... did he do a good job or where there a lot of complaints?!



http://imagineerebirth.blogspot.com/

this gives an insight of a lot of the complaints about disney...


----------



## Joanna71985

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> http://imagineerebirth.blogspot.com/
> 
> this gives an insight of a lot of the complaints about disney...



Interesting site.


----------



## joepic

Mrs.CptnJackSparrow said:


> http://imagineerebirth.blogspot.com/
> 
> this gives an insight of a lot of the complaints about disney...



hey, nice find!


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> hey, nice find!



It really is! I have been reading it, and it's quite interesting.


----------



## csaribay

joepic said:


> Chris - Great site! It's really well done!
> I'd just like to ask you how you were able to become a Disney Trainer and Facilitator for new CMs? What did you need to do to advance to that position?
> 
> It sounds like a lot of fun!



Hey thanks! Glad to hear someone enjoys it, I'll be adding a couple posts every week, things that I think would be useful to anyone thinking about doing these programs.

As far as trainer/facilitator goes, that was me just sort of sticking my neck out at the resort level, sort of looking for the "next steps". It wasn't overly difficult to advance to those two roles, but I was fortunate that my area was both receptive to, and supportive of my will to advance. I'll probably explain in more detail soon on the blog.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Hey guys!

My boyfriend has recently decided that the CP would be a great benefit to him and is interested in a role in recreation or transportation.  Anybody have any experience in these roles?   

Also, I know that CP'ers get into the parks for free, but does anyone know if you get to play golf for a discount at the golf course?  jw.   

Thanks!

Leslie


----------



## joepic

csaribay said:


> Hey thanks! Glad to hear someone enjoys it, I'll be adding a couple posts every week, things that I think would be useful to anyone thinking about doing these programs.
> 
> As far as trainer/facilitator goes, that was me just sort of sticking my neck out at the resort level, sort of looking for the "next steps". It wasn't overly difficult to advance to those two roles, but I was fortunate that my area was both receptive to, and supportive of my will to advance. I'll probably explain in more detail soon on the blog.



Nice, thanks! I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My boyfriend has recently decided that the CP would be a great benefit to him and is interested in a role in recreation or transportation.  Anybody have any experience in these roles?
> 
> Also, I know that CP'ers get into the parks for free, but does anyone know if you get to play golf for a discount at the golf course?  jw.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Leslie



Yes, I believe you get a discount for the golf courses.


----------



## flea1267

my DD is thinking of applying and her DM (me...LOL) was just curious..what are the perks as far as families getting hotel discounts, park entry, etc....does anyone know off hand?  thanks!


----------



## impsythealmighty

So I know you don't find out if you get into the program until after your audition if you're trying to be a Character Performer, but what exactly do they tell you in that letter? If you get that role, do they say what character you're going to be friends with or just that you got it? And will they tell you what role you did get (if you got one) if you're not a performer?


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> my DD is thinking of applying and her DM (me...LOL) was just curious..what are the perks as far as families getting hotel discounts, park entry, etc....does anyone know off hand?  thanks!



For families, it is:
*discounts via the CP (resorts- up to 40%, but the CP has to stay there with you to get it that high. Dining- about 20%. merchandise- 20%- the CP needs to be the one to pay).

*park entry- the CP gets a Maingate. It allows you to let up to 3 guests into the parks 6 different times.

There are others, but these are the ones that first come to mind.


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> So I know you don't find out if you get into the program until after your audition if you're trying to be a Character Performer, but what exactly do they tell you in that letter? If you get that role, do they say what character you're going to be friends with or just that you got it? And will they tell you what role you did get (if you got one) if you're not a performer?



Ok. If you don't pass the audition you first get an email letting you know you didn't pass, and then you get an acceptance letter with the role you got.

If you pass the audition, you get the letter stating you were accepted and your role is performer.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

flea1267 said:


> my DD is thinking of applying and her DM (me...LOL) was just curious..what are the perks as far as families getting hotel discounts, park entry, etc....does anyone know off hand?  thanks!



Ok I was too slow to answer that!  thanks for the info Joanna.  Also, are the "maingates" like park-hoppers, or one park / day types of tickets?


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Ok I was too slow to answer that!  thanks for the info Joanna.  Also, are the "maingates" like park-hoppers, or one park / day types of tickets?



They are hoppers. So if you start out at MK, the ticket you receive lets you go to AK (or wherever).

Also, if you don't let in 3 people on one day, the people who didn't come do not get carried over.

Ex: You have family down for Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri, and Sat. It is Mom, Dad, and Little Sally. However, say Dad doesn't want to go to a park on Thurs (so it is just Mom and Little Sally). His ticket does not carry over to Fri.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

joepic said:


> Nice, thanks! I'll be looking forward to it.



Hey joepic!  I've read that you interviewed with transportation as one of your picks.  What questions did they ask you pertaining to transportation and did you ever get anyone with that role to come up with advice or insight?  I've been looking too and it's a hard role to dig up some facts!  

I'm wondering how many spots they have in transportation.  My bf wants this position and he hasn't interviewed yet (sometime this week) so I hope their are still plenty of positions left!  I think he would be good in transportation/recreation b/c he's been a delivery person for two different companies and has worked on a golf course twice.  Anyways. Just wondering what info you came up with!  THanks!

Leslie


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Joanna71985 said:


> They are hoppers. So if you start out at MK, the ticket you receive lets you go to AK (or wherever).
> 
> Also, if you don't let in 3 people on one day, the people who didn't come do not get carried over.
> 
> Ex: You have family down for Mon, Tues, Wed, Thurs, Fri, and Sat. It is Mom, Dad, and Little Sally. However, say Dad doesn't want to go to a park on Thurs (so it is just Mom and Little Sally). His ticket does not carry over to Fri.



Ok got it.  So like the tickets are pre-arranged for however many days you designate in advance.  So does that mean your family (mom dad sally) could split it up in two trips such as 3 tickets each one week and 3 tickets each another month?  I kind of doubt this would happen b/c that could get expensive with flights and hotels.  But jw.

Also, I think I've read this before, but my family is probably going to come before check in day with me and we were going  to go to the parks, maybe two or three days before my check in day.  At this point I would not get a discount yet since I haven't officially started the program, right?

lol and all of the pre planning is assuming I'm even accepted to begin with!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Ok got it.  So like the tickets are pre-arranged for however many days you designate in advance.  So does that mean your family (mom dad sally) could split it up in two trips such as 3 tickets each one week and 3 tickets each another month?  I kind of doubt this would happen b/c that could get expensive with flights and hotels.  But jw.
> 
> Also, I think I've read this before, but my family is probably going to come before check in day with me and we were going  to go to the parks, maybe two or three days before my check in day.  At this point I would not get a discount yet since I haven't officially started the program, right?
> 
> lol and all of the pre planning is assuming I'm even accepted to begin with!!!!




No, you don't have to use it in a certain amount of time. It lasts over the whole program.

And yes, that's right. You won't get the ID til Day #3. So if you go into the parks before then, you would have to pay full price.


----------



## apecharge

Leslie, I can kind of answer that for you.  When I interviewed, I was asked a lot of transportation questions.  I think my interviewer was set on interviewing me for that role until I changed her questions into attractions ones at the end  .
She asked me questions like:
"Would you feel comfortable talking to guests while operating a large vehicle (i.e. a boat)?"
"Would you feel comfortable delivering basic first aid if someones was injured on your vehicle?"
"How do you feel about possibly driving a large boat?"

Questions along those lines.  They may not be 100% the same, I interviewed on the 24th of January so my memory of exact questions are foggy.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

thank you so much *Joanna* and *Apecharge* for your feedback!  This thread is so helpful!  I'm getting so excited and nervous for my audition to come!!! Blaaahahaha!!!


----------



## flea1267

Joanna71985 said:


> No, you don't have to use it in a certain amount of time. It lasts over the whole program.
> 
> And yes, that's right. You won't get the ID til Day #3. So if you go into the parks before then, you would have to pay full price.





So does the CP person have to be with their visiting family at all times or do they just make "arrangements" for the family to pick up the tickets at the Maingate?  Also, when checking into the hotel does the CP person have to be there at check in time?

Thanks so much for answering all the questions...


----------



## graygables

flea1267 said:


> So does the CP person have to be with their visiting family at all times or do they just make "arrangements" for the family to pick up the tickets at the Maingate?  Also, when checking into the hotel does the CP person have to be there at check in time?
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all the questions...



The CM has to be there WITH the guests when they enter the park.  ALL guests must be there together (we had an issue once when my mother decided to drag her butt and meet us "later"...didn't work out so well for her, gawrsh those one day tickets are $$$!)  As far as the resort, my CM DD can go earlier in the day and show her ID for us to be able to check in if we are arriving after she has to go to work.  Now that we have DVC, though, we don't have much experience with that anymore.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Joanna71985 said:


> Ok. If you don't pass the audition you first get an email letting you know you didn't pass, and then you get an acceptance letter with the role you got.
> 
> If you pass the audition, you get the letter stating you were accepted and your role is performer.



When do you find out what character you're friends with if they don't tell you in that letter? Is it when you actually get to the program?

And thanks for the help!


----------



## lindz0625

if i said that fall was my first choice and fall advantage was my second choice, what happens if i want fall advantage more than fall would they have to proccess my application all over again?? or could i jsut call and not have to wait any longer than i already am??thnx for the help.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

flea1267 said:


> So does the CP person have to be with their visiting family at all times or do they just make "arrangements" for the family to pick up the tickets at the Maingate?  Also, when checking into the hotel does the CP person have to be there at check in time?
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all the questions...



eeegh....so if your a cp person you have to make sure you are off work for those days that your famliy wants to visit?  I hope its easy to ask off certain days.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> thank you so much *Joanna* and *Apecharge* for your feedback!  This thread is so helpful!  I'm getting so excited and nervous for my audition to come!!! Blaaahahaha!!!



You're welcome. I'm sure it will go fine. 



flea1267 said:


> So does the CP person have to be with their visiting family at all times or do they just make "arrangements" for the family to pick up the tickets at the Maingate?  Also, when checking into the hotel does the CP person have to be there at check in time?
> 
> Thanks so much for answering all the questions...



The CP has to stay with their party. And the CP has to check them into the resort.



impsythealmighty said:


> When do you find out what character you're friends with if they don't tell you in that letter? Is it when you actually get to the program?
> 
> And thanks for the help!



You find out in FL.



lindz0625 said:


> if i said that fall was my first choice and fall advantage was my second choice, what happens if i want fall advantage more than fall would they have to proccess my application all over again?? or could i jsut call and not have to wait any longer than i already am??thnx for the help.



Well, I would wait to see what they give you. You never know, they may give you FA.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> eeegh....so if your a cp person you have to make sure you are off work for those days that your famliy wants to visit?  I hope its easy to ask off certain days.



Yes. Or at least ask off for mornings.


----------



## lindz0625

what would i do if they didnt???sry lol, im just really excited.i hipe they do but im not sure what i could do if they didnt. One of the formers cp's from my presentation told me to apply for fall and then said something about changing it to fa??? how does that work??


----------



## Joanna71985

lindz0625 said:


> what would i do if they didnt???sry lol, im just really excited.i hipe they do but im not sure what i could do if they didnt. One of the formers cp's from my presentation told me to apply for fall and then said something about changing it to fa??? how does that work??



You could try calling recruiting.


----------



## Salukfan

I'm hoping (A LOT!) that I'm going to get into the Summer Alumni Program.  I already plan on accepting the May 21st date, which is also the same date as a P&P.  My question is: will I be able to check in on May 21 and still go to that P&P?  I figure that all I'll need is a property ID and enough money to buy a ticket, but are there random housing meetings and such that I'm forgetting about?  

I can live without groceries and other logical items for the day, I just want to go back to one of those parties. 

(My first day of work in Spring '07 happened to be a P&P night, and since I had never been to the World before my CP/missed parades on the weekend before I started, the "Enchanted Adventures Parade" was the first I ever saw on property.  And I went to 4 of the parties before the end of my CP, so I'm a bit nostalgic.  )


----------



## CelticBelle

what is p&p?


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> I'm hoping (A LOT!) that I'm going to get into the Summer Alumni Program.  I already plan on accepting the May 21st date, which is also the same date as a P&P.  My question is: will I be able to check in on May 21 and still go to that P&P?  I figure that all I'll need is a property ID and enough money to buy a ticket, but are there random housing meetings and such that I'm forgetting about?
> 
> I can live without groceries and other logical items for the day, I just want to go back to one of those parties.
> 
> (My first day of work in Spring '07 happened to be a P&P night, and since I had never been to the World before my CP/missed parades on the weekend before I started, the "Enchanted Adventures Parade" was the first I ever saw on property.  And I went to 4 of the parties before the end of my CP, so I'm a bit nostalgic.  )



You should be able to. There is just a housing meeting during the day, but the night should be available.

I plan on doing one or two P&P as well. 



CelticBelle said:


> what is p&p?



Pirate and Princess Party. It's a special event at the MK.


----------



## Salukfan

Joanna71985 said:


> You should be able to. There is just a housing meeting during the day, but the night should be available.
> 
> I plan on doing one or two P&P as well.



Thank you!  I had a feeling you'd know the answer to my question.  

I'd love to do more than one, but I figure I'll take them one at a time right now.  Here's hoping!


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> Thank you!  I had a feeling you'd know the answer to my question.
> 
> I'd love to do more than one, but I figure I'll take them one at a time right now.  Here's hoping!



You're welcome. 

What role do you want to do this summer?


----------



## Salukfan

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> What role do you want to do this summer?



I'd prefer Custodial, though I checked both of them.  It'll be... different, anyway.   You did Custodial, right?


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> I'd prefer Custodial, though I checked both of them.  It'll be... different, anyway.   You did Custodial, right?



Yes. I did custodial last summer at Epcot WS.

I hope to do QSFB at either one of the water parks or MK (Casey's or Ice Cream Parlor hopefully).


----------



## Salukfan

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. I did custodial last summer at Epcot WS.
> 
> I hope to do QSFB at either one of the water parks or MK (Casey's or Ice Cream Parlor hopefully).



I'd love to do World Showcase or Main Street (I miss seeing Spectromagic every night!)

Mmm, I miss Casey's.  I used to change and head over there on my breaks sometimes.  Also, I just about had that cartoon-loop memorized from all the time I spent in Emporium's Hall of Champions.


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> I'd love to do World Showcase or Main Street (I miss seeing Spectromagic every night!)
> 
> Mmm, I miss Casey's.  I used to change and head over there on my breaks sometimes.  Also, I just about had that cartoon-loop memorized from all the time I spent in Emporium's Hall of Champions.



I loved being at WS. It was great getting to see Illuminations, as well as all the shows around the world.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Joanna71985 said:


> I loved being at WS. It was great getting to see Illuminations, as well as all the shows around the world.



you can change on your breaks and go into walt disney world??


----------



## Joanna71985

Pendragon1515 said:


> you can change on your breaks and go into walt disney world??



No. I saw them while I was at work. Great way to pass the time.


----------



## Salukfan

Pendragon1515 said:


> you can change on your breaks and go into walt disney world??




I don't think we were supposed to, but I snuck out on my breaks sometimes.  I went over to Casey's and got lunch a few times (I worked at the Emporium).  On two other occassions, I went out and did stuff.  Once I went shopping for something at Pirates Bazaar and once I went out and saw PhilharMagic.   

This may be against the rules, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Salukfan said:


> I don't think we were supposed to, but I snuck out on my breaks sometimes.  I went over to Casey's and got lunch a few times (I worked at the Emporium).  On two other occassions, I went out and did stuff.  Once I went shopping for something at Pirates Bazaar and once I went out and saw PhilharMagic.
> 
> This may be against the rules, I'm not quite sure.



GOSH! HOW long was ur lunch??


----------



## Salukfan

Pendragon1515 said:


> GOSH! HOW long was ur lunch??



It depended on what I did.  When I stocked, I usually took an hour break; on those shifts, I could go over to Philhar or Adventureland or whatever.  When I had a half (when on register), I'd sometimes change and go to Casey's, but I'd usually just eat stuff from the breakroom.


----------



## shastatikipunch

csaribay said:


> Hey thanks! Glad to hear someone enjoys it, I'll be adding a couple posts every week, things that I think would be useful to anyone thinking about doing these programs.



Chris, I must say your blog is really informative and interesting. I'm definitely bookmarking this!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

impsythealmighty said:


> When do you find out what character you're friends with if they don't tell you in that letter? Is it when you actually get to the program?



Joanna already touched on this - put I found out in my offer letter what my main character was based on the height range - I'm Pluto height. You then find out who all is in that height range once you get down there.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Berlioz70 said:


> Joanna already touched on this - put I found out in my offer letter what my main character was based on the height range - I'm Pluto height. You then find out who all is in that height range once you get down there.



Oh cool! So if I'm a character in Mouse height (I am as far as I know, from what I've seen on various places - I'm 4'9"), will I be assigned to just one character in that height range or do you switch around sometimes?


----------



## abarnett

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!! i GOT IT!!!!!! I GOT MY LETTER.....OH MY GOD....!!!!! DISNEY...HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> I don't think we were supposed to, but I snuck out on my breaks sometimes.  I went over to Casey's and got lunch a few times (I worked at the Emporium).  On two other occassions, I went out and did stuff.  Once I went shopping for something at Pirates Bazaar and once I went out and saw PhilharMagic.
> 
> This may be against the rules, I'm not quite sure.



I don't think it is, as long as you are totally out of your costume.



impsythealmighty said:


> Oh cool! So if I'm a character in Mouse height (I am as far as I know, from what I've seen on various places - I'm 4'9"), will I be assigned to just one character in that height range or do you switch around sometimes?



You will assist all the characters in your range.



abarnett said:


> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!! i GOT IT!!!!!! I GOT MY LETTER.....OH MY GOD....!!!!! DISNEY...HERE I COME!!!!



Congrats!! What did you get!


----------



## CelticBelle

congrats!  what is your role?  How long total did you have to wait for your response?


----------



## abarnett

Thank you!!! I am so excited! I got accepted for merchandise so if anyone has any comments on that they are much appreciated. I had my interview 2 Fridays ago so I waited just a little over a week before I got my letter. I was surprised it came so quick!


----------



## Joanna71985

abarnett said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited! I got accepted for merchandise so if anyone has any comments on that they are much appreciated. I had my interview 2 Fridays ago so I waited just a little over a week before I got my letter. I was surprised it came so quick!



Wow! That's great.

I posted in the other thread, but I had merchandise for my first CP. It wasn't too bad. I mostly closed, so my hours were along the lines of starting around 3-5pm and going til park close (which could be something like 10pm up until 3am- darn EMH).


----------



## einahpets126

Congrats Ashley! 

I got my acceptance today! I will be doing Main Entrance Operations for the Fall Program!! I'm still deciding on my start date- I have to do one of the later two because I have another internship planned that goes until August 24. I'm super excited though! Has anyone done Entrance Ops or have any "insider information" on this position?


----------



## abarnett

I am just soooooo excited, I literally starting shrieking when I saw the envelope! I don't think merchandise will be too bad, I really hope I don't get Magic Kingdom though...it just gets so busy.


----------



## abarnett

einahpets126 said:


> Congrats Ashley!
> 
> I got my acceptance today! I will be doing Main Entrance Operations for the Fall Program!! I'm still deciding on my start date- I have to do one of the later two because I have another internship planned that goes until August 24. I'm super excited though! Has anyone done Entrance Ops or have any "insider information" on this position?



Thank you! Congrats to you too. I am doing fall as well but I chose the earliest arrival date I could...hehe, I can't wait to get there!


----------



## Joanna71985

abarnett said:


> Thank you! Congrats to you too. I am doing fall as well but I chose the earliest arrival date I could...hehe, I can't wait to get there!



Maybe I will see you down there before I leave.


----------



## CelticBelle

wow!  you have your interview only 2 fridays ago!  I had mine that following saturday!  I hope I get my letter soon!  Maybe when I get home today it will be waiting for me!  I'm so anxious!


----------



## Salukfan

I got accepted into the Alumni program today!  I'm doing Custodial. 

Congrats to abarnett and einahpets126!!


----------



## CelticBelle

Ahh!  everyone is finding out today!  I really want to go home and just sit in front of the mail box...but I have to work and I don't think that would be such a good idea.


----------



## Joanna71985

Salukfan said:


> I got accepted into the Alumni program today!  I'm doing Custodial.
> 
> Congrats to abarnett and einahpets126!!



Yay! See you down there.


----------



## tinyt396

abarnett said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited! I got accepted for merchandise so if anyone has any comments on that they are much appreciated. I had my interview 2 Fridays ago so I waited just a little over a week before I got my letter. I was surprised it came so quick!



I worked as a merchandise hostess at Toontown in Fall 2005 and had the best time of my life!! My hours were mostly night but Toontown does not stay open for EMH so we were done earlier than most other merch CMs. I also worked at strollers for two weeks (thats got to be on of the hardest jobs), Pirates for a week and Tomorrowland for a week. Out of all of these places Toontown blows the rest out of the water. The managers are awesome, the atmosphere is awesome, and the characters are there as well so at night they come out and do a dance party with the kids. Its an awesome experience!!!


----------



## abarnett

CelticBelle said:


> wow!  you have your interview only 2 fridays ago!  I had mine that following saturday!  I hope I get my letter soon!  Maybe when I get home today it will be waiting for me!  I'm so anxious!



I really hope you get it! Seeing that big purple folder is like the best feeling in the world!! Hehe


----------



## abarnett

Salukfan said:


> I got accepted into the Alumni program today!  I'm doing Custodial.
> 
> Congrats to abarnett and einahpets126!!



Congrats! If I have a good time this fall (I'm sure I will) I will try for the alumni program next summer. Anyway...great job!


----------



## abarnett

tinyt396 said:


> I worked as a merchandise hostess at Toontown in Fall 2005 and had the best time of my life!! My hours were mostly night but Toontown does not stay open for EMH so we were done earlier than most other merch CMs. I also worked at strollers for two weeks (thats got to be on of the hardest jobs), Pirates for a week and Tomorrowland for a week. Out of all of these places Toontown blows the rest out of the water. The managers are awesome, the atmosphere is awesome, and the characters are there as well so at night they come out and do a dance party with the kids. Its an awesome experience!!!



Wow! It really sounds like its gonna be a blast...I can't wait!


----------



## abarnett

Joanna71985 said:


> Maybe I will see you down there before I leave.


Yea, maybe we will meet! That would be cool, I am so excited to start meeting people who will be down there!


----------



## TinyBit

I got accepted today - YEAH!!!!     

I got chosen to do attractions for fall 08. I really wanted to be a character or a character attendant. I didn't want to audition tho so I guess that was out. I am only 4'9 and everyone told me to audition because they need smaller people, but I have no grace and no rhythm at all. I didnt want to go and make a fool of myself. I am nervous and excited to do attractions. I hope I get a popular ride so its always busy. I think that would be the best.

My question is this. I am not doing the best in school. I am a freshman and I think my gpa might be under 2.0. I failed my math class last semester  I am getting Cs in my classes right now and I am trying really hard. High school was  alot easier. So should I wait and talk to my school before accepting the spot, or should I accept it and proceed and then hope my school lets me go? I called to get an appt with a counselor who can help me and I cant get in until at least Friday. I want to pick a date and get started with my planning but I dont want to take a spot and then have to cancel it later because my school wont let me go. What should I do?

Also I live in Arizona and I am thinking about bringing my car. Do you think I should? Its a long drive. I think my car would be ok and I would probably enjoy having the freedom to come and go as I please once Im there. Do most people just take the buses?

I love these boards I have been reading them all day since I got my packet. You guys all sound so great. I hope I get to go.


----------



## csaribay

TinyBit said:


> I got accepted today - YEAH!!!!



Congratulations! If I were you, I would probably reserve the spot. People occasionally do cancel, and there is no rehire penalty for doing so before you arrive, so long as you let them know. I'm not sure if you get the program assessment fee back, though.

If you can bear the drive, I would *highly* recommend bringing your car. It'll make your life a lot easier. Having the flexibility to get around without waiting for busses is a huge connivence, one that I wish I had while I was down in FL.


----------



## shastatikipunch

TinyBit said:


> I got accepted today - YEAH!!!!



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lindz0625

i got in today too!!!!! im in recreation for fa 2008


----------



## CelticBelle

OMG!  Congrats everyone!  It seems like a million people got their letters today...everyone but me   I hope I get mine by the end of this week!  If I don't then I might explode!!!!


----------



## lindz0625

CelticBelle said:


> OMG!  Congrats everyone!  It seems like a million people got their letters today...everyone but me   I hope I get mine by the end of this week!  If I don't then I might explode!!!!



ull get it soon!!!! no worries!!


----------



## Pendragon1515

abarnett said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited! I got accepted for merchandise so if anyone has any comments on that they are much appreciated. I had my interview 2 Fridays ago so I waited just a little over a week before I got my letter. I was surprised it came so quick!



OMG! a week of waiting....LUCKY!! lol i waited for 3.5 weeks!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Pendragon1515

einahpets126 said:


> Congrats Ashley!
> 
> I got my acceptance today! I will be doing Main Entrance Operations for the Fall Program!! I'm still deciding on my start date- I have to do one of the later two because I have another internship planned that goes until August 24. I'm super excited though! Has anyone done Entrance Ops or have any "insider information" on this position?




WOW SO MANY PEOPLE GETTING IN!!! CONGRATS!!!  I WILL SEE YOU DOWN THERE!!


----------



## Wincaps

CelticBelle said:


> OMG!  Congrats everyone!  It seems like a million people got their letters today...everyone but me   I hope I get mine by the end of this week!  If I don't then I might explode!!!!



hey im still waiting too... no worries


----------



## Pendragon1515

Wincaps said:


> hey im still waiting too... no worries



Did you apply for fall advantage?


----------



## Joanna71985

abarnett said:


> Yea, maybe we will meet! That would be cool, I am so excited to start meeting people who will be down there!



That would be cool.


----------



## Pendragon1515

abarnett said:


> Yea, maybe we will meet! That would be cool, I am so excited to start meeting people who will be down there!



you get to meet me


----------



## Pendragon1515

HI EVERYONE!!!

So i am now starting a​FALL ADVANTAGE BOX​
if you do not know what that is go into the thread entitled: 
Fall/Fall Advantage 2008​
I will be mailing the box around with in three days...so if you want to be on the mailing list PM me your address by "dinner time" on the 6th.  

Thank you!!​


----------



## Joanna71985

I PMd you.


----------



## abarnett

TinyBit said:


> I got accepted today - YEAH!!!!



Congrats!


----------



## abarnett

lindz0625 said:


> i got in today too!!!!! im in recreation for fa 2008


Congrats! Its so exciting right?!


----------



## abarnett

Pendragon1515 said:


> OMG! a week of waiting....LUCKY!! lol i waited for 3.5 weeks!! CONGRATS!!


Thanks Tyler! I absolutely can't wait! I hope I get to meet a lot of people from this board!


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh me too! I love meeting people who love Disney as much as I do.


----------



## Pendragon1515

abarnett said:


> Thanks Tyler! I absolutely can't wait! I hope I get to meet a lot of people from this board!


----------



## flea1267

Does anyone know how hard it is to plan a couple of days off if your family is coming down for a visit?  Particularly in the "slower" part of the season/week.  I guess what I'm asking is will they give you a couple of days off if you let them know WAY in advance your family is coming?


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> Does anyone know how hard it is to plan a couple of days off if your family is coming down for a visit?  Particularly in the "slower" part of the season/week.  I guess what I'm asking is will they give you a couple of days off if you let them know WAY in advance your family is coming?



You're more likely to get them off the further in advance you request them off. However, there is no 100% chance it will happen though.


----------



## flea1267

Thanks Joanna, so do you generally speaking get 1 or 2 days off a week?  and if so do you ever get 2 days off in a row to like fly home for a short visit?  Sorry to bug you we're just putting all these things together   You're a dear to answer so many questions!


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> Thanks Joanna, so do you generally speaking get 1 or 2 days off a week?  and if so do you ever get 2 days off in a row to like fly home for a short visit?  Sorry to bug you we're just putting all these things together   You're a dear to answer so many questions!



It depends on the time of year. Usually it will be 2 days a week. But during the busier times it can be just 1 day a week. I had weeks where I would have 12 days of work in between days off, because they would be on a Sun the one week, and the Sat the next.

I did get 2 in a row, but usually they were random days off. What I would recommen doing is request a Fri, Sat, Sun, and Mon off (which would be 2 weeks worth of days off).


----------



## Traveliz

My daughter works in attractions and often has 12-14 hour days but all the way through both semesters she has had off two days a week and typically they were two in a row.  Last semester it was Wed/Thurs and this semester its been Thurs/Friday.  We have been down a few times to visit and she has put in for days off in advance and gotten them off.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

I wish I could say that everyone of my requested days off were granted. But I have had days off-requests denied.


----------



## flea1267

you guys are great, here's what we're thinking...my son has off some days in November and we'd love to go down on a Saturday, arrive late in the evening, like 8ish...then do the parks w/ Jennie on Sunday, Mondy and Tuesday and those dates would be like November 10, 11 & 12...think she might be able to do something like that and if not she'd be able to at least get us in the parks and then MAYBE met us for a meal or something?  Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> you guys are great, here's what we're thinking...my son has off some days in November and we'd love to go down on a Saturday, arrive late in the evening, like 8ish...then do the parks w/ Jennie on Sunday, Mondy and Tuesday and those dates would be like November 10, 11 & 12...think she might be able to do something like that and if not she'd be able to at least get us in the parks and then MAYBE met us for a meal or something?  Thanks again everyone!!!



I think that sounds possible.


----------



## lindz0625

so excited!!!!!!! jstu wanted to say!lol


----------



## Piglet22

I applied for the CP 2 years ago and got full-service food but had to turn it down. I am considering applying again for the fall. Does anybody know why they don't offer summer-only anymore?


----------



## Joanna71985

Piglet22 said:


> I applied for the CP 2 years ago and got full-service food but had to turn it down. I am considering applying again for the fall. Does anybody know why they don't offer summer-only anymore?



Probably because they don't have enough housing. Maybe that will change after Patterson is built.


----------



## mp89

I mailed my letter and role checklist on jan. 26, and its been 5 weeks, and I never received my letter yet.  I emailed someone, and they said they mailed it and it might take another week or two.  I just wanted to know if this happened to anyone, because im starting to think, I didnt get accepted.  I did the interview by phone, and I watched the E-presentation.  Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

mp89 said:


> I mailed my letter and role checklist on jan. 26, and its been 5 weeks, and I never received my letter yet.  I emailed someone, and they said they mailed it and it might take another week or two.  I just wanted to know if this happened to anyone, because im starting to think, I didnt get accepted.  I did the interview by phone, and I watched the E-presentation.  Thanks



It took me 5 weeks to get my letter. Hang in there, something's coming.


----------



## TDinPA

Can anyone tell me how long the auditions run.    My daughter just had her phone interview and we are flying to Raleigh,NC for the audition and we need to get an idea about what time to book return flight.  Thanks


----------



## Dee/Belle

TDinPA said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the auditions run.    My daughter just had her phone interview and we are flying to Raleigh,NC for the audition and we need to get an idea about what time to book return flight.  Thanks




It just depends, really. It depends on how many people show up. If they are pulling for face and your daughter gets chosen, then it could add a longer time on. I am auditioning in Chicago on Sunday. The audition is at 10am and I am flying home at 7pm. I don't know what time her audition is, but make sure to leave enough time. I'd say 5 hours is more than plenty...you also need to figure in travel time back to the airport. Hope this helps and good luck to her!


----------



## impsythealmighty

TDinPA said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the auditions run.    My daughter just had her phone interview and we are flying to Raleigh,NC for the audition and we need to get an idea about what time to book return flight.  Thanks



I called my recruiter to ask, and he said the big ones can be 3-4 hours, plus you need to get there a half hour early to sign in. Hope this helps!


----------



## TDinPA

Thanks, guys.  I appreciate your quick responses!


----------



## jerseygirl9

mp89 said:


> I mailed my letter and role checklist on jan. 26, and its been 5 weeks, and I never received my letter yet.  I emailed someone, and they said they mailed it and it might take another week or two.  I just wanted to know if this happened to anyone, because im starting to think, I didnt get accepted.  I did the interview by phone, and I watched the E-presentation.  Thanks


I am in the same situation as you. I interviewed Jan. 30 and still nothing. Good luck and I hope we hear soon


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Looks like I'm joining the waiting game! Just had my interview in London to be a World Showcase CM, and I'm expecting to wait around 3 weeks to see if I've been successful... its going to be so hard to wait that long!


----------



## abarnett

So I was leaving school today and I decided to try a different route because my normal way has too much construction going on. Unfortunately I got a little lost and had to turn around in someones driveway. So as I pulled in I noticed there were these very large gates blocking the rest of the driveway. I was a bit upset since I only had a tiny space to move in, but then I looked up at the gates...THERE WERE HUGE HIDDEN MICKEYS ON THEM!!!! So maybe they weren't meant to be "hidden" mickeys but they were mickeys just the same...I though that was so cool! Disney seems to be dominating my life lately...lol!


----------



## Pendragon1515

hogwartsdropout said:


> Looks like I'm joining the waiting game! Just had my interview in London to be a World Showcase CM, and I'm expecting to wait around 3 weeks to see if I've been successful... its going to be so hard to wait that long!



good luck!!!  i waited 3.5 weeks! it was hard but looking back....it was worth the wait!!


----------



## Sehsun

Ashley,
That's neat!!  I love seeing unexpected Hidden Mickey's - I thought I kinda saw one in my bathroom sink yesterday from some undried water - haha!

Your story reminds me of when I was waiting for my letter from Disney (after my audition), and I saw something that reminded me of Disney - here's an excerpt from my blog:

I felt hopeful today as I was heading out to the mailbox (as I have been almost every day as I head out to the mailbox). There was a license plate frame on a car that I walked by, and it said "Vista BMW" on it. "Vista*, it's a sign!" I thought as I walked past it.......

But alas, no packet arrived. In fact, we got no mail at all today.

Well....I'll just have to wait until Monday's mail comes in, I suppose! Gotta stay optimistic and hopeful to get through this waiting period.

So to everyone who is waiting - for a letter, an audition, etc. - hang in there!!

*As in, Vista Way apartment


----------



## lindz0625

i swear before i heard, and even now. EVERYWHERE I go i see something disney!!!lol. I mean everywhere!!!!i like to think that seeing all that stuff was a sign! im not religious or anything but it justgot me thinking. ya know!!!good luck!!!


----------



## Piglet22

My interview is tonight I am very anxious!!!


----------



## mp89

jerseygirl9 said:


> I am in the same situation as you. I interviewed Jan. 30 and still nothing. Good luck and I hope we hear soon



Thanks, good luck to you too.  I feel a lil better now, knowing that im not the only one.  I emailed them, and they said that so much people interviewed ,that they have a delay, and if you don't receive it by March 14th you have to call, 407-828-1736.


----------



## spectroaddy

mp89 said:


> Thanks, good luck to you too.  I feel a lil better now, knowing that im not the only one.  I emailed them, and they said that so much people interviewed ,that they have a delay, and if you don't receive it by March 14th you have to call, 407-828-1736.



Thanks for the info, I haven't received a letter yet either. Hopefully everyone will get a letter by March 14, or there phones lines are going to get pretty busy in the weeks ahead!!! Don't feel bad, I interviewed Feb. 11th!! Good luck everyone


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

okay so I was wondering how CPers got back to their place from Pleasure Island?


----------



## tinyt396

Emma Emma Emily said:


> okay so I was wondering how CPers got back to their place from Pleasure Island?



There are buses that run until after PI closes. There are College Programmers that work at PI so I believe they run til about 2-3 hours after they close.  But just to warn you the first few bus loads when it closes are packed!!!


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

tinyt396 said:


> There are buses that run until after PI closes. There are College Programmers that work at PI so I believe they run til about 2-3 hours after they close.  But just to warn you the first few bus loads when it closes are packed!!!



haha buses are good news. I'll either prolly leave  before it closes or ....I'll just sit in someones lap !! what a good way to meet new people! haha jk


----------



## csaribay

tinyt396 said:


> There are buses that run until after PI closes. There are College Programmers that work at PI so I believe they run til about 2-3 hours after they close.  But just to warn you the first few bus loads when it closes are packed!!!



I'll reiterate that ten times over. They are packed beyond belief and can (and have) left people behind. It has probably improved since admission to PI is now a cast member benefit every day of the week, though (hopefully the crowds are dispersed evenly throughout the week). If anyone intends on leaving PI around closing, keep in mind that you may need to wait for the next bus (or hoof it back to Vista if you live there, it's within a walkable mile if you're sober).

Last DTD CP bus leaves cast services at 3:52 in the morning as of this writing.


----------



## TediBerra

How are the gyms at Chatham and Vista?  Do they have ellipticals?  Are they always crazy busy, or empty?


----------



## csaribay

TediBerra said:


> How are the gyms at Chatham and Vista?  Do they have ellipticals?  Are they always crazy busy, or empty?



Pretty sure they have ellipticals. They're pretty good in size, and I know the one at Chatham was seldom busy. I saw more activity at the Commons/Vista gyms, but there was never really a crowd problem or a lack of machines at most times.


----------



## wendydrlng

Hey Everyone! I interviewed Feb. 20th for the fall advantage'08 CP and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my notification. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!


----------



## spectroaddy

Does anyone know the benefits of getting in Pleasure Island???? Do we get discounts to go in clubs, shopping or the movies in West side.  How about disneyquest as well???


----------



## Pendragon1515

spectroaddy said:


> Does anyone know the benefits of getting in Pleasure Island???? Do we get discounts to go in clubs, shopping or the movies in West side.  How about disneyquest as well???



i have heard about a discount off at disney quest!  but is only around select dates.  and they had stated that you would have to check the "hub" for total details....but i haven't heard anything YET about any discounts regaurding PI.  but that doesn't mean that there aren't any.


----------



## Pendragon1515

wendydrlng said:


> Hey Everyone! I interviewed Feb. 20th for the fall advantage'08 CP and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my notification. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!



hey there!  what dept did you apply in?


----------



## csaribay

Cast Member admission for those of age (18+ for Comedy & Adventurer's Clubs, 21+ for everything else) at Pleasure Island is complimentary. Present your company ID.

Most of the merchants in the DTD area offer the standard merchandise & food and beverage discount(s), which you'll find out once you're down on the program. The AMC Theaters on the West Side do offer a discount, but it's not a substantial one (off peak ticket prices are cheaper). As far as DisneyQuest goes, Cast Member admission is discounted, but that's a varying benefit.

...and welcome *wendydrlng*!


----------



## wendydrlng

Pendragon1515 said:


> hey there!  what dept did you apply in?


I applied in hospitality and merchandise, but i'm really hoping to get placed in hospitality!


----------



## lindz0625

wendydrlng said:


> Hey Everyone! I interviewed Feb. 20th for the fall advantage'08 CP and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my notification. Just wanted to pop in and say hi!



good luck!!! hopefully i'll see you down there!!!!!! Im FA too.


----------



## wendydrlng

lindz0625 said:


> good luck!!! hopefully i'll see you down there!!!!!! Im FA too.


Thanks!


----------



## mp89

I was just wondering how long everyone waited for their acceptance letter.  Because i sent my role checklist and application about 5 and a half weeks ago, and I just received a letter saying that they are still reviewing my qualifications, and it might take another 4 weeks.  Im just confused because I emailed WDW college recruiting, and they told me they mailed my results about 5 days ago.


----------



## lindz0625

mp89 said:


> I was just wondering how long everyone waited for their acceptance letter.  Because i sent my role checklist and application about 5 and a half weeks ago, and I just received a letter saying that they are still reviewing my qualifications, and it might take another 4 weeks.  Im just confused because I emailed WDW college recruiting, and they told me they mailed my results about 5 days ago.



i heard that i takes about a week from when they send it, so you shoudl hear in a few days!!! good luck!!


----------



## CelticBelle

thats really weird.  What roles did you apply for?  maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## mp89

CelticBelle said:


> thats really weird.  What roles did you apply for?  maybe that makes a difference?



I applied to the fast food service, character attendant, and merchandise.


----------



## Piglet22

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting! I interviewed last night and I am already very eager so I can only guess how I'll be several weeks from now!

For those of you who have accepted for Fall 2008, what are the dates they offer for starting and finishing? Just trying to plan ahead! Thanks.


----------



## TinyBit

I have a costume question.

In the packet I received it says that they carry costumes in sizes from 4 - 26 or whatever. A size 4 will be huge on me. Im 4'9 and weigh about 90 lbs max. I generally wear kids sizes. 

They said to let them know in advance, but now I am worried that they wont have anything that fits me. I was chosen to work in attractions. Anyone know if they have super small costumes or if they'll have to alter one? I cant handle things that dont fit well, especially if they feel like they are falling off. Should I call them?


----------



## tinyt396

TinyBit said:


> I have a costume question.
> 
> In the packet I received it says that they carry costumes in sizes from 4 - 26 or whatever. A size 4 will be huge on me. Im 4'9 and weigh about 90 lbs max. I generally wear kids sizes.
> 
> They said to let them know in advance, but now I am worried that they wont have anything that fits me. I was chosen to work in attractions. Anyone know if they have super small costumes or if they'll have to alter one? I cant handle things that dont fit well, especially if they feel like they are falling off. Should I call them?



No trust me they have costumes in every size imaginable!!!  I worked with lots of people who were small as well including me- I am 4'11'' and we all had no problem getting costumes to fit us.  I worked in four different lands and had no problem fitting into any of them.


----------



## csaribay

Yeah, they have a lot of different sizes available, and can be altered if necessary. If you are worried, email or call the number listed on the Disney Look information in your offer packet.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Its only been 2 days since my interview but the waiting is killing me!
Has anyone stayed in the Commons because that's where I'll be staying if I get it!


----------



## Joanna71985

Piglet22 said:


> My interview is tonight I am very anxious!!!



Good luck! I hope it went well.



Emma Emma Emily said:


> okay so I was wondering how CPers got back to their place from Pleasure Island?



The buses



mp89 said:


> I was just wondering how long everyone waited for their acceptance letter.  Because i sent my role checklist and application about 5 and a half weeks ago, and I just received a letter saying that they are still reviewing my qualifications, and it might take another 4 weeks.  Im just confused because I emailed WDW college recruiting, and they told me they mailed my results about 5 days ago.



My letter took 5 weeks to arrive



TinyBit said:


> I have a costume question.
> 
> In the packet I received it says that they carry costumes in sizes from 4 - 26 or whatever. A size 4 will be huge on me. Im 4'9 and weigh about 90 lbs max. I generally wear kids sizes.
> 
> They said to let them know in advance, but now I am worried that they wont have anything that fits me. I was chosen to work in attractions. Anyone know if they have super small costumes or if they'll have to alter one? I cant handle things that dont fit well, especially if they feel like they are falling off. Should I call them?



Don't worry, there are a lot of sizes (plus Disney-size can be different than regular-size). Plus, they can be altered.


----------



## ahoy kristen

so, next week another high school in my city is having a disney CAREER START recruiting presentation...


is there a difference between the college program & the career start program? i'm confused.


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> so, next week another high school in my city is having a disney CAREER START recruiting presentation...
> 
> 
> is there a difference between the college program & the career start program? i'm confused.



Yes. CS is for people who have just finished HS. The CP is for people who are in college.


----------



## ahoy kristen

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. CS is for people who have just finished HS. The CP is for people who are in college.




do they work the same way? are they both fall & spring programs?


----------



## Disney_Jackie

Hey Everyone,
It's been a while since I've posted, but I've been accepted for FA Merchandise!!! Thanks for all of your help; I couldn't have done it without the all of your encouragement and helpful information.  

I'm not sure if anyone will know the answer, but I have a question.  I'm excited about doing FA and getting to be at Disney for longer, but at the same time I'm worried about having to go so soon after Finals and I'm feeling guilty about not going home from May-January.  So, I was just wondering, is it at all possible to switch from FA to Fall? I'm not sure what I want to do, but I just want to consider all of my options before I accept.  

Thanks, as always, for taking the time to answer my question


----------



## csaribay

ahoy kristen said:


> do they work the same way? are they both fall & spring programs?



Essentially they are the same in most aspects. Program seasons may differ slightly (still offered as spring/fall), and there are less role choices for CareerStart participants. Finally, these participants are auto-enrolled in a nine-week education series. As far as the presentations go, I don't think they are materially between the two programs, but they remain separate for all intensive purposes. Contact recruiting if you have any questions on this.

The CareerStart Program is for those who have graduated high school in the last 48 months and have *not* completed a semester of college. The College Program is for currently-enrolled students who have completed at least a semester of college.


----------



## er3465

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> It's been a while since I've posted, but I've been accepted for FA Merchandise!!! Thanks for all of your help; I couldn't have done it without the all of your encouragement and helpful information.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone will know the answer, but I have a question.  I'm excited about doing FA and getting to be at Disney for longer, but at the same time I'm worried about having to go so soon after Finals and I'm feeling guilty about not going home from May-January.  So, I was just wondering, is it at all possible to switch from FA to Fall? I'm not sure what I want to do, but I just want to consider all of my options before I accept.
> 
> Thanks, as always, for taking the time to answer my question


Congrats! I do no think that it will be too difficult to switch, however I would suggest calling/emailing the office fairly soon to be sure they can change it, and so you could accept a different date.  Here is the email: wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com, and there should be a phone number in your acceptance packet!


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

I have two questions (so far LOL)
My phone interview was yesterday morning and I didn't receive a "thanks for interviewing" email - is that a problem?
My interviewer asked me only attractions questions and a lot of questions about using a microphone and making/memorizing long speeches.  She also asked me how I felt about driving a large vehicle "like the Safari in the Animal Kingdom"    This leads me to believe that I may get a spiel-y ride - which would be AWESOME.  I'm just wondering how long they give you to train before you actually start working.   Like, after Traditions, what is the training (particularly for attractions) like?   Will I have a few days to learn a spiel if need be?
Thanks!  Wish me luck!


----------



## csaribay

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I have two questions (so far LOL)
> My phone interview was yesterday morning and I didn't receive a "thanks for interviewing" email - is that a problem?
> My interviewer asked me only attractions questions and a lot of questions about using a microphone and making/memorizing long speeches.  She also asked me how I felt about driving a large vehicle "like the Safari in the Animal Kingdom"    This leads me to believe that I may get a spiel-y ride - which would be AWESOME.  I'm just wondering how long they give you to train before you actually start working.   Like, after Traditions, what is the training (particularly for attractions) like?   Will I have a few days to learn a spiel if need be?
> Thanks!  Wish me luck!



I've found the "thanks for interviewing" emails to be spotty. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as all of your paperwork has been submitted.

As far as training, it really does vary by area. Generally speaking they give you more than enough time to cover the material before having to work with guests- a couple days is probably an understatement. If you're placed in a spieling attraction, you'll probably be given one to two weeks to learn a script, on the clock.

In terms of my own experience, I was given about a week to learn our location's moderate spiel along with other on-the-job training. Later on, I had a full 40 hour work week dedicated to learning a four hour facilitator's script (which didn't require word-for-word precision and allowed a lot of liberty in terms of ad-libbing).


----------



## lindz0625

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I have two questions (so far LOL)
> My phone interview was yesterday morning and I didn't receive a "thanks for interviewing" email - is that a problem?
> My interviewer asked me only attractions questions and a lot of questions about using a microphone and making/memorizing long speeches.  She also asked me how I felt about driving a large vehicle "like the Safari in the Animal Kingdom"    This leads me to believe that I may get a spiel-y ride - which would be AWESOME.  I'm just wondering how long they give you to train before you actually start working.   Like, after Traditions, what is the training (particularly for attractions) like?   Will I have a few days to learn a spiel if need be?
> Thanks!  Wish me luck!



i didnt get that email till i think 2 days after. so its no big deal. 
(I got in)they asked me alot of those questions. did u only apply for attractions???


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

lindz0625 said:


> i didnt get that email till i think 2 days after. so its no big deal.
> (I got in)they asked me alot of those questions. did u only apply for attractions???



No, I applied for Vacation Planning, Character Attendant, main ops, and Hospitality as well.
At first I was thinking she wanted to put me in transportation - gosh, I hope not!
What role are you doing?


----------



## CelticBelle

i didn't get my email until almost a week later, maybe 6 days?


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

Thanks for the quick answers, guys!  I have two more questions:
What exactly is the Mickey retreat?    Is it a place to hang out, or just for classes and stuff?
And, does your "free park admission" apply to the waterparks too?  I LOVE those haha


----------



## lindz0625

er3465 said:


> Congrats! I do no think that it will be too difficult to switch, however I would suggest calling/emailing the office fairly soon to be sure they can change it, and so you could accept a different date.  Here is the email: wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com, and there should be a phone number in your acceptance packet!



I did the same thing last week. i wanted to do fa instead of fall which i signed up for. so i called and they said it was no problem to switch me!!!


----------



## lindz0625

Bounce_Tigger said:


> No, I applied for Vacation Planning, Character Attendant, main ops, and Hospitality as well.
> At first I was thinking she wanted to put me in transportation - gosh, I hope not!
> What role are you doing?



Im in recreation


----------



## Piglet22

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I have two questions (so far LOL)
> My phone interview was yesterday morning and I didn't receive a "thanks for interviewing" email - is that a problem?
> My interviewer asked me only attractions questions and a lot of questions about using a microphone and making/memorizing long speeches.  She also asked me how I felt about driving a large vehicle "like the Safari in the Animal Kingdom"    This leads me to believe that I may get a spiel-y ride - which would be AWESOME.  I'm just wondering how long they give you to train before you actually start working.   Like, after Traditions, what is the training (particularly for attractions) like?   Will I have a few days to learn a spiel if need be?
> Thanks!  Wish me luck!



My best friend drove the safari truck for her F05 CP. As far as I know, they give you tons of time to learn the spiel. And if you don't learn it after a reasonable period of time, they relocate you to another attraction. So, no pressure!


----------



## joepic

Bounce_Tigger said:


> At first I was thinking she wanted to put me in transportation - gosh, I hope not!



 

Why not?!?? Transportation seems a lot of fun!


----------



## Joanna71985

Bounce_Tigger said:


> Thanks for the quick answers, guys!  I have two more questions:
> What exactly is the Mickey retreat?    Is it a place to hang out, or just for classes and stuff?
> And, does your "free park admission" apply to the waterparks too?  I LOVE those haha



Mickey's Retreat is right across from Chatham. It is where Graduation is held. You can also go on paddle boats and hold BBQs there. There is also volleyball nets and pools. No classes are held there


No, the CP ID does not get you in for free to the water parks.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

Hi I was just wondering if Disney keeps a copy of your application or if you have to resend everything every time you want to do a CP?


----------



## csaribay

snowprincessofAK said:


> Hi I was just wondering if Disney keeps a copy of your application or if you have to resend everything every time you want to do a CP?



You'll probably need to submit another complete application. I had to submit a full round of paperwork, even though I've completed the program and have active seasonal status still.


----------



## Joanna71985

snowprincessofAK said:


> Hi I was just wondering if Disney keeps a copy of your application or if you have to resend everything every time you want to do a CP?



You have to keep sending in an application. This will be my 4th CP, and I have had to re-apply each time.


----------



## TinyBit

Question about roommates

I am probably not going to do the roommate notification thingie. I will just see who I end up with. Do you know how they choose who lives where? Is it all just random?

Lets say I want a 3 bedroom in Chatham. I get that, and so do the next 5 people who ask for it? Or do they fill one room at a time, and then skip around? Does anyone know? Not that it matters, I am just curious. Do they try to mix people up based on where they are from, or based on what roles people got, or anything like that?

I am really excited,   I dont know how I'll be able to wait until August.


----------



## Joanna71985

TinyBit said:


> Question about roommates
> 
> I am probably not going to do the roommate notification thingie. I will just see who I end up with. Do you know how they choose who lives where? Is it all just random?
> 
> Lets say I want a 3 bedroom in Chatham. I get that, and so do the next 5 people who ask for it? Or do they fill one room at a time, and then skip around? Does anyone know? Not that it matters, I am just curious. Do they try to mix people up based on where they are from, or based on what roles people got, or anything like that?
> 
> I am really excited,   I dont know how I'll be able to wait until August.



It is all random. If you are standing next to people who ask for the same thing (and are the same age/gender), most likely you are looking at your roomies. That happened to me last summer. I was near the girl who turned out to be my personal roomie.


----------



## lamagique

I think it happens where the people standing next to you are your roomies--or the person, rather. When I went, I met two very nice girls and they asked if we could be together, and the people said no. So they went to a different place and I just got put with someone random in Vista... it worked out fine, though!!

But if you don't like the person you are standing right next to, maybe let them go ahead of you (and the next couple of people after that). Or try to ask them what they are going to do and say the opposite thing because it will be likely that you are put together (if it is *one* other person).


----------



## friendlikeme57

Does anyone know if CPs can be stilt performers? Also what kind of stilts are used? Do we have to provide our own or do they have ones to use for an audition?


----------



## Joanna71985

friendlikeme57 said:


> Does anyone know if CPs can be stilt performers? Also what kind of stilts are used? Do we have to provide our own or do they have ones to use for an audition?



Yes they can, if they are picked. You have to be a minimum of 5'5.

If you are picked, they provide the stilts.


----------



## friendlikeme57

Do you know what kind of stilts are used so I can practice on those specifically?


----------



## Joanna71985

friendlikeme57 said:


> Do you know what kind of stilts are used so I can practice on those specifically?



No I don't unfortunately. They are about 3ft tall? I think.


I'm too short to ever get to do stilts.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

I would love to do the College Program, but I don't know if I'd have the guts! Also, do you need to have a talent?


----------



## Joanna71985

prfctlyximprfct said:


> I would love to do the College Program, but I don't know if I'd have the guts! Also, do you need to have a talent?



Nope. No talent needed. Anyone, with any major and any level in school, can apply for the CP (provided they are in good standing with their school, and have a good personal record).


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

Joanna71985 said:


> Nope. No talent needed. Anyone, with any major and any level in school, can apply for the CP (provided they are in good standing with their school, and have a good personal record).



Thanks! I'm a sophomore right now and was debating on whether or not I should try....


----------



## graygables

friendlikeme57 said:


> Do you know what kind of stilts are used so I can practice on those specifically?



they look like your standard drywall stilts (hubby has tried to get a better look...he's a contractor  )


----------



## Joanna71985

prfctlyximprfct said:


> Thanks! I'm a sophomore right now and was debating on whether or not I should try....



Oh definitely give it a try. I have had so many great experiences on mine.


----------



## disneygirl_14

Does anyone know if CPs can be PhotoPass photographers? Or is that just FT CM/PI job?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygirl_14 said:


> Does anyone know if CPs can be PhotoPass photographers? Or is that just FT CM/PI job?



That is just for FT/PT CMs.


----------



## disneygirl_14

so say that eventually i wanted to do that. i could "work my way up" by doing the CP, right?
are there any CP jobs that work w/ or around the photographers?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygirl_14 said:


> so say that eventually i wanted to do that. i could "work my way up" by doing the CP, right?
> are there any CP jobs that work w/ or around the photographers?



The only ones that really work with Photopass are character attendants, and to a point BBB and maybe Table Service (certain ones).


----------



## disneygirl_14

k thanks! im hoping to do the CP when i reach college (im a soph) and these boards, and your many informative posts, are really helping me a lot. I don't know exactly which role i would want the most, but character attendant is definitly on the list!


----------



## csaribay

disneygirl_14 said:


> so say that eventually i wanted to do that. i could "work my way up" by doing the CP, right?
> are there any CP jobs that work w/ or around the photographers?



Depends what you mean. Like Joanna said, some areas work around photographers, but you yourself cannot work into that role while on the program- at least within current program guidelines (you would be moving statuses into something that is not a CP role). You can do job shadows and may be able to secure something post-CP, but as a CP you are limited to your own individual role and any eligible Cross-U roles (which to the best of my knowledge don't include photography).

Probably not the answer you're looking for, but I hope this helps!

Since you do have a little time before you may enter the program, you may want to suggest that they add the "Photopass Photographer" role to the available roles on the program. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## disneygirl_14

> Since you do have a little time before you may enter the program, you may want to suggest that they add the "Photopass Photographer" role to the available roles on the program. I think that would be pretty cool.



what do you mean? they take suggestions on that sorta thing?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygirl_14 said:


> k thanks! im hoping to do the CP when i reach college (im a soph) and these boards, and your many informative posts, are really helping me a lot. I don't know exactly which role i would want the most, but character attendant is definitly on the list!



You're welcome. Character Attendant is a lot of fun.


----------



## csaribay

disneygirl_14 said:


> what do you mean? they take suggestions on that sorta thing?



Wouldn't hurt to shoot off an email to college recruiting. It's like they say- you can't have what you want unless you ask! If a number of people send in suggestions, they might just consider it.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> The only ones that really work with Photopass are character attendants, and to a point BBB and maybe Table Service (certain ones).



Is Photopass Photographer a position you can do during the CP?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Is Photopass Photographer a position you can do during the CP?



No unfortunately.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> No unfortunately.



Oh, that kinda stinks. I'm really good with a camera, so it's something that I could do no problem. Maybe I can do it after I do the CP.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay, so I read 35 pages of this thread looking for answers to my own questions, but my eyes really hurt, so at the risk of annoying people by asking questions that have already been asked and answered, here it goes:

1. How do you get from the airport to vista for check-in?  I'm flying alone and am scared about taking cabs by myself after living in London (cabs there will scare anyone)
2. Where are the laundries?  How much do they cost?  Are quarters the only coins accepted?
3. When do you find out where precisely you're working?  All my letter tells me is that I'm working Attractions.
4. If you get stuck in a difficult rooming situation, can you move to another apartment?
5. When you're at work, and your family or your friends are visiting the parks and they see you, are you allowed to acknowledge them?  
6. Is the water in Florida hard or soft?  (Obsessive, I know, but I have issues with my hair not rinsing in hard water)
7. If you're going to be working outdoors in the summer, do you have opportunities to stay hydrated?  Are you allowed to have water with you?
8.  If somebody makes a mess or throws up on my attraction, am I going to have to clean it?

Thanks if you can answer any of these!  I'm really not as obsessive and paranoid as I'm sounding with these questions, I just have a way overactive imagination and I worry a lot.  Sorry!


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, so I read 35 pages of this thread looking for answers to my own questions, but my eyes really hurt, so at the risk of annoying people by asking questions that have already been asked and answered, here it goes:



Haha, I feel you on that one!



CheshireSmile said:


> 1. How do you get from the airport to vista for check-in?  I'm flying alone and am scared about taking cabs by myself after living in London (cabs there will scare anyone)



I think I answered this before, but your best bet is to check out Mears Transportation. Their website allows you to book a trip from the airport directly to Vista Way. This is one of the official transportation vendors for the Walt Disney World Resort, such being the operator for Disney's Magical Express for resort guests. This company also runs most of the taxis in the central-Florida region.



CheshireSmile said:


> 2. Where are the laundries?  How much do they cost?  Are quarters the only coins accepted?



At Vista Way, they're on the first floor of every building. At Chatham Square, there are numerous laundry centers scattered throughout the property. $1.00 to wash, $1.00 to dry- the machines only accept a special pre-loaded electronic card, which can be purchased outside the VW front desk or at the laundry centers at Chatham (bills only).



CheshireSmile said:


> 3. When do you find out where precisely you're working?  All my letter tells me is that I'm working Attractions.



You'll find out the day after you arrive, as part of the second day process. If you have any particular requests, send those to the recruiter listed on your offer packet. It's not a sure thing, but certainly doesn't hurt.



CheshireSmile said:


> 4. If you get stuck in a difficult rooming situation, can you move to another apartment?



Yes. You must stay in your original apartment for at least two weeks, but after that point you can move. Note that Price Management/Disney Housing charges a $50 fee in order to place you in a new apartment. They also may require mediation in some cases (based upon that, they may waive the moving/placement fees).



CheshireSmile said:


> 5. When you're at work, and your family or your friends are visiting the parks and they see you, are you allowed to acknowledge them?



In an attractions role, most of the time this is a yes. Having said that, you should never break your role character or the "show" in order to do so.



CheshireSmile said:


> 6. Is the water in Florida hard or soft?  (Obsessive, I know, but I have issues with my hair not rinsing in hard water)



I want to say it's hard water, but not sure. If you've stayed at Disney Resorts before, it's comparable.



CheshireSmile said:


> 7. If you're going to be working outdoors in the summer, do you have opportunities to stay hydrated?  Are you allowed to have water with you?



Yes. You will be able to get a company-issued water bottle that you can carry with you while on the clock (it can also be clipped to a belt-loop). Disney prefers that you drink water outside of guest view, but push come to shove, they'd rather you stay hydrated than anything else.



CheshireSmile said:


> 8.  If somebody makes a mess or throws up on my attraction, am I going to have to clean it?



I'm not sure if this is a global policy, but in our area we were to cover the protein spill and notify custodial/housekeeping. We were not to clean it ourselves.

Let us know if you have more questions!


----------



## Berlioz70

CheshireSmile said:


> 6. Is the water in Florida hard or soft?  (Obsessive, I know, but I have issues with my hair not rinsing in hard water)



I'm pretty sure it is soft... I have hard water (from a well) at home and the water at Disney is going to be Florida city water.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay, I knew I was going to come up with more of these.

Do we have any control whatsoever over our working hours?
I'm asking because I really enjoy taking dance classes, and I'm going to miss them, so I was considering trying to find a studio down in Orlando, but with the apparently crazy working hours, I'm not sure I'd be able to commit to a weekly class.  Anyone know?


----------



## bennynick18

Disney_Jackie said:


> Hey Everyone,
> It's been a while since I've posted, but I've been accepted for FA Merchandise!!! Thanks for all of your help; I couldn't have done it without the all of your encouragement and helpful information.
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone will know the answer, but I have a question.  I'm excited about doing FA and getting to be at Disney for longer, but at the same time I'm worried about having to go so soon after Finals and I'm feeling guilty about not going home from May-January.  So, I was just wondering, is it at all possible to switch from FA to Fall? I'm not sure what I want to do, but I just want to consider all of my options before I accept.
> 
> Thanks, as always, for taking the time to answer my question


They usually don't switch once you get accepted.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Once you're down there you'll wish you could stay longer, not leave earlier.  I did the Fall advantage and it did seem like I was away from home for a while, but if you work your days off right, I was able to come home for five days in the middle and my family was able to visit twice (with the GREAT savings I could get them).  I'm excited for all of you.  The CP was definitely one of my favorite experiences.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Do we have any control whatsoever over our working hours?



You can make requests, but honestly speaking, the full availability part of the contract is pretty literal. The hours can be a bit chaotic sometimes, and I wouldn't depend on having a set-schedule.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Thanks for the response, looks like I might have to be looking for a studio with walk-in classes.  Thanks for all your help, this is really helping me to de-stress about all my preparations.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Thanks for the response, looks like I might have to be looking for a studio with walk-in classes.  Thanks for all your help, this is really helping me to de-stress about all my preparations.



No worries! Be sure to post if you have more questions, we're all here to help!


----------



## Traveliz

CheshireSmile said:


> Thanks for the response, looks like I might have to be looking for a studio with walk-in classes.  Thanks for all your help, this is really helping me to de-stress about all my preparations.



If you do any research please post or PM me with what you find.  My daughter is there now on the CP (and has been since August) and the only thing she misses from home is dance.  She took since she was little and worked the last six years at the studio.  She is hoping to go to school down there next year and said she really wants to find a place to take classes.

Liz


----------



## Berlioz70

csaribay said:


> You can make requests, but honestly speaking, the full availability part of the contract is pretty literal. The hours can be a bit chaotic sometimes, and I wouldn't depend on having a set-schedule.



I know this depends on your work location... but how flexible for requesting to work a certain time of day.

For example, when my husband flys down I will need to pick him up at the airport and would like to work those mornings so I can get him in the evenings. Are they generally flexible if I give them enough notice of these days?

Specifically I'd like to know about Entertainment and Attractions.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> I know this depends on your work location... but how flexible for requesting to work a certain time of day.
> 
> For example, when my husband flys down I will need to pick him up at the airport and would like to work those mornings so I can get him in the evenings. Are they generally flexible if I give them enough notice of these days?
> 
> Specifically I'd like to know about Entertainment and Attractions.



If you request that in advance, you should be fine.


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna, how long did you wait again???? I had my interview and sent in my paperwork the 2nd week of Feb. I also, changed my role around Feb. 25, could this effect my status??? If, I would have known I would left everything alone, so frustrated.


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Joanna, how long did you wait again???? I had my interview and sent in my paperwork the 2nd week of Feb. I also, changed my role around Feb. 25, could this effect my status??? If, I would have known I would left everything alone, so frustrated.



How did you change your role?

It took me 5 weeks this time.


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna71985 said:


> How did you change your role?
> 
> It took me 5 weeks this time.



I wanted to change my choices around, I had my 1st and 2nd choice backwards so they told me I had to send in another rolecheck list, they have the application part. I had merchandising as my 1st choice, and attractions as my 2nd choice, so I had to change them around. I wanted something new, I have worked retail for almost 3 years.

One more question, does the company put you where you have the most experience??? Since I have been in retail for along time, will they put me in merchandising??? My interviewer kept asking me questions about selling items. (such as what would I do, if an item was out of stock)

Thanks!!1


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> I wanted to change my choices around, I had my 1st and 2nd choice backwards so they told me I had to send in another rolecheck list, they have the application part. I had merchandising as my 1st choice, and attractions as my 2nd choice, so I had to change them around. I wanted something new, I have worked retail for almost 3 years.
> 
> One more question, does the company put you where you have the most experience??? Since I have been in retail for along time, will they put me in merchandising??? My interviewer kept asking me questions about selling items. (such as what would I do, if an item was out of stock)
> 
> Thanks!!1



I would guess that would play a role in the decision. Also, it's where they need people too. I'll keep my fingers crossed you get the role you want.


----------



## Disney_Jackie

lindz0625 said:


> I did the same thing last week. i wanted to do fa instead of fall which i signed up for. so i called and they said it was no problem to switch me!!!



Thanks for your response! What number did you call to do this? I emailed my recruiter, but I got his automated out of the office response.  

Thanks for everyone's responses.
~Jackie


----------



## CelticBelle

Hey!  I am starting a fall program box and I made a thread to discuss rules, etc.  
If anyone is interested the thread is here.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23744626#post23744626


----------



## TediBerra

How many hours per week do you usually work?  I know that the website says 35-50 hours, but that is kind of broad.  What are the usual hours?


----------



## tinyt396

TediBerra said:


> How many hours per week do you usually work?  I know that the website says 35-50 hours, but that is kind of broad.  What are the usual hours?



During the slow season (September-November) you get no less than 35 hours with not too many opportunites for overtime unless people give up there shifts or you go on the portal and look for extra hours.  During peak times (summer, holidays, spring break) you can get 60+ hours depending on how busy your location is.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Not the biggest deal in the world, but if anybody knows....I know we get cable in the apartments, but what sort of cable package do we have?  More specifically did we get things like the Food Network or Discovery Health Channel?  Not that I plan on sitting about and watching TV, but those are two of the channels I relax to.  Thanks guys!


----------



## HallGirl

tinyt396 said:


> During the slow season (September-November) you get no less than 35 hours with not too many opportunites for overtime unless people give up there shifts or you go on the portal and look for extra hours.  During peak times (summer, holidays, spring break) you can get 60+ hours depending on how busy your location is.



I was in custodial (Fall 2007) and since there were so many of us, I usually got about 30 hours a week during the slow time, rarely 35 or more.  I didn't pick up extra shifts (mainly because there weren't any or I was already working at those times) so the only time I got 40 hours was on my last last week  .  But I know a lot of people who worked more than 40 hours when it was busy, some close to 50 hours.  It really depends on the location, how busy the parks are, and how many people they have.


----------



## Joanna71985

TediBerra said:


> How many hours per week do you usually work?  I know that the website says 35-50 hours, but that is kind of broad.  What are the usual hours?



It depends on your role and location. When I did merch, I almost never had more then 40 hours (even when working 6 day weeks). For character attendant, I usually had around 45-50 a week. And custodial was right around 40.



CheshireSmile said:


> Not the biggest deal in the world, but if anybody knows....I know we get cable in the apartments, but what sort of cable package do we have?  More specifically did we get things like the Food Network or Discovery Health Channel?  Not that I plan on sitting about and watching TV, but those are two of the channels I relax to.  Thanks guys!



I believe the Food channel is included. Not sure about the other one.


----------



## er3465

CheshireSmile said:


> Not the biggest deal in the world, but if anybody knows....I know we get cable in the apartments, but what sort of cable package do we have?  More specifically did we get things like the Food Network or Discovery Health Channel?  Not that I plan on sitting about and watching TV, but those are two of the channels I relax to.  Thanks guys!



I remember we had Discovery Health as well.


----------



## csaribay

Disney Housing has the basic cable line-up from BrightHouse networks. If you want to see what networks are available, head on over to tvguide.com, click listings and customize it for zip code 32821, then BrightHouse Networks (not digital). Anything below channel 98 is included.

But yeah, Food Network and Discovery Health are included.


----------



## TediBerra

Thanks for the quick responses guys


----------



## TediBerra

Does anyone know if you are allowed to wear tanktop style professional dress shirts or do you have to wear a sweater over them?


----------



## csaribay

TediBerra said:


> Does anyone know if you are allowed to wear tanktop style professional dress shirts or do you have to wear a sweater over them?



Technically, no. Disney Look forbids sleeveless tops, but I've seen people not cited on the basis of Disney Look if it's tasteful.



			
				WDW Disney Look Guidelines for Non-Costumed Women said:
			
		

> To maintain the Disney image of excellence, clothing should be classic in style, clean, neatly pressed and fit properly. Clothing should not appear too tight, short in length, faded or in need of repair.
> 
> _...Clothing not permitted includes polo or golf style shirts (except for Sports & Recreation Cast), cargo-style pants, t-shirts, sundresses, *sleeveless tops or dresses (without a jacket)*, capri pants, leggings, casual shorts, wrap-around shorts, one-piece rompers and garments made of denim fabrics._


----------



## Piglet22

csaribay said:


> Technically, no. Disney Look forbids sleeveless tops, but I've seen people not cited on the basis of Disney Look if it's tasteful.



What CP positions are non-costumed?


----------



## csaribay

Piglet22 said:


> What CP positions are non-costumed?



None that I'm aware of, but you won't be costumed for Traditions and possibly some of your local area training. It's good to have some professional attire with you for networking, job-shadows and the like (Disney classes also require Disney Look, where you can either wear personal clothing or your work costume).


----------



## Berlioz70

csaribay said:


> ...Clothing not permitted includes polo or golf style shirts (except for Sports & Recreation Cast), cargo-style pants, t-shirts, sundresses, sleeveless tops or dresses (without a jacket), *capri pants*, leggings, casual shorts, wrap-around shorts, one-piece rompers and garments made of denim fabrics.



I'm curious as to why capri pants are not allowed... does that also include Bermuda shorts? I have been in jobs that require professional dress for the last four years (mostly at educational sites) and capris have always been allowed.

For women that just leaves pants and skirts then? Am I missing something?


----------



## csaribay

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm curious as to why capri pants are not allowed... does that also include Bermuda shorts? I have been in jobs that require professional dress for the last four years (mostly at educational sites) and capris have always been allowed.
> 
> For women that just leaves pants and skirts then? Am I missing something?



Yeah, Bermuda Shorts would probably be a no-no.

While I don't have any true insight into specific reason, on the whole the Disney Look is designed to be highly conservative, not bucking to any trends. They also kind of pull back on any of the "casual professional" dress that some organizations have. While I personally don't see any harm in some casual-pro attire, Disney's stance is pretty firm on anything that wouldn't easily fall into strictly conservative 'wears:



			
				Disney Look Guidelines for Non-Costumed Women said:
			
		

> Classic clothing, jewelry, accessories and shoes are simple, unexaggerated styles. A fashion classic is neither outdated nor a short-lived fad, but a timeless, yet current, look. Classic styles form the foundation of a versatile, coordinated wardrobe that delivers a polished presence and supports an image of excellence.



I will say that one of the former managers that I worked with was not permitted to attend a leader's class at Disney University, simply because she was wearing capris, so there's a lot emphasis in holding up the guidelines.


----------



## Berlioz70

csaribay said:


> I will say that one of the former managers that I worked with was not permitted to attend a leader's class at Disney University, simply because she was wearing Capris, so there's a lot emphasis in holding up the guidelines.



Oh man... that is good to know! I am in some serious need of some summertime professional wear then! No Capris knocks out about 2 weeks of clothing for me...  

Thanks for all the info... I'm going shopping now!


----------



## TinyBit

csaribay said:


> Yeah, Bermuda Shorts would probably be a no-no.
> 
> While I don't have any true insight into specific reason, on the whole the Disney Look is designed to be highly conservative, not bucking to any trends. They also kind of pull back on any of the "casual professional" dress that some organizations have. While I personally don't see any harm in some casual-pro attire, Disney's stance is pretty firm on anything that wouldn't easily fall into strictly conservative 'wears:
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that one of the former managers that I worked with was not permitted to attend a leader's class at Disney University, simply because she was wearing capris, so there's a lot emphasis in holding up the guidelines.



Ok. Im in attractions. DO I need to go get some professional clothes just for traditions? I read somewhere that you can wear a polo shirt and shorts if you want, as long as you will look nice for your photo. What else would you need the Disney Look Professional clothes for? Im sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## TinyBit

I read that you cant have any piercings, does that include regular pierced ears? Are the normal pierced ears ok? I dont have the huge gaping holes in my ears or anything funky like that.


----------



## csaribay

TinyBit said:


> Ok. Im in attractions. DO I need to go get some professional clothes just for traditions? I read somewhere that you can wear a polo shirt and shorts if you want, as long as you will look nice for your photo. What else would you need the Disney Look Professional clothes for? Im sorry if this is a stupid question.



Yeah, attire within Disney Look guidelines is required no matter where you are working. Below is the flyer they hand out with Traditions info on your second day.








TinyBit said:


> I read that you cant have any piercings, does that include regular pierced ears? Are the normal pierced ears ok? I dont have the huge gaping holes in my ears or anything funky like that.



Normal ear piercing are fine, they're talking more about unusual piercing (tongue, etc). Only requirements are that you can only wear one set, and that earrings can't be more than a quarter in size, I think.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Oh no!  No capris?  I'm with Brenna, that takes away the clothes I usually wear to my job in the summer.  So skirts it is then.  Any rules on length?  Not that I wear mini's to work, but I know my office had a 'no kneecap' rule.  I'm assuming Disney is similar?  And what sort of shoes are we meant to wear for summer professional wear?  My office has a no flip-flop rule, but sandals are okay.  Anybody got suggestions for summer professional shoes?  Also, speaking of shoes, I know we're told to not worry about our costume shoes until we get down there and find out our location, but can somebody give me at least some general ideas about the types of shoes I could potentially be wearing?  I'm working Attractions, but that's all I know.  But since I've requested Haunted Mansion, anybody know what shoes they wear there?  I seem to recall black character shoes, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## TinyBit

CheshireSmile said:


> Oh no!  No capris?  I'm with Brenna, that takes away the clothes I usually wear to my job in the summer.  So skirts it is then.  Any rules on length?  Not that I wear mini's to work, but I know my office had a 'no kneecap' rule.  I'm assuming Disney is similar?  And what sort of shoes are we meant to wear for summer professional wear?  My office has a no flip-flop rule, but sandals are okay.  Anybody got suggestions for summer professional shoes?  Also, speaking of shoes, I know we're told to not worry about our costume shoes until we get down there and find out our location, but can somebody give me at least some general ideas about the types of shoes I could potentially be wearing?  I'm working Attractions, but that's all I know.  But since I've requested Haunted Mansion, anybody know what shoes they wear there?  I seem to recall black character shoes, but I could be wrong about that.



Im worried about the shoes too. I am very hard to fit. Its not like I can just run into a shoe store and find what I need. I have been through an entire mall before to find shoes that fit properly. Since in attractions we'll be on our feet alot, you want shoes that fit well. I hope they give us enough time to go find the shoes. I almost wish we could know beforehand so we can shop at home. Oh well.

I am stressing on all the weirdest things. Shoes being one of them.


----------



## TinyBit

Here is another thing I am stressing over. I am going to fly there, so how do you get all your stuff there. You only get to take 2 suitcases on the plane. The list of things to bring is pretty long. Is there a place we can have things shipped?


----------



## Joanna71985

TinyBit said:


> Im worried about the shoes too. I am very hard to fit. Its not like I can just run into a shoe store and find what I need. I have been through an entire mall before to find shoes that fit properly. Since in attractions we'll be on our feet alot, you want shoes that fit well. I hope they give us enough time to go find the shoes. I almost wish we could know beforehand so we can shop at home. Oh well.
> 
> I am stressing on all the weirdest things. Shoes being one of them.



Don't worry. There is time, and places, to find shoes.


----------



## tinyt396

CheshireSmile said:


> Oh no!  No capris?  I'm with Brenna, that takes away the clothes I usually wear to my job in the summer.  So skirts it is then.  Any rules on length?  Not that I wear mini's to work, but I know my office had a 'no kneecap' rule.  I'm assuming Disney is similar?  And what sort of shoes are we meant to wear for summer professional wear?  My office has a no flip-flop rule, but sandals are okay.  Anybody got suggestions for summer professional shoes?  Also, speaking of shoes, I know we're told to not worry about our costume shoes until we get down there and find out our location, but can somebody give me at least some general ideas about the types of shoes I could potentially be wearing?  I'm working Attractions, but that's all I know.  But since I've requested Haunted Mansion, anybody know what shoes they wear there?  I seem to recall black character shoes, but I could be wrong about that.



Most places wear black shoes.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

I think either my mum and one of my sisters will be going down with me just for the arrival process. I plan on using them do bring down my stuff. I'm just wondering how I'm going to pack my tv...can I bring that on as a carry on? I think it'll fit in one. HAHA It's a cute little LCD.


----------



## lindz0625

umm so what about arrival day??? i know you cant wear anything that shows your shoulders, but im driving that day, and i dont really want to have to stop and change into nice clothes or something. The no capri thing is only when your working or in class though right, on your time off you can wear whatever you want??? (i hope thats the case) I have to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe!! I dont even know what summer professional clothing is ...hahaha. sry anybody have any suggestions???


----------



## csaribay

Emma Emma Emily said:


> I think either my mum and one of my sisters will be going down with me just for the arrival process. I plan on using them do bring down my stuff. I'm just wondering how I'm going to pack my tv...can I bring that on as a carry on? I think it'll fit in one. HAHA It's a cute little LCD.



Haha, depends how "little" it is. You could probably do up to 19" without too many issues. If you've got the original box, try to use that if it's not too bulky.

As far as shoes go, I wouldn't worry too much about 'em. You can get them after arrival at numerous stores, and there is a 'shoe mobile' that visits various work areas (and I've heard the apartment complexes as well) so you can get the proper shoes for your area. Most areas require black shoes (slip resistant, if you're in F/B), but this can vary wildly in some areas (Splash Mountain for instance requires brown suede shoes). Can't find out what your costume will require until you get down there and find out your role. You won't need work-area shoes until about mid-way through your second week.



lindz0625 said:


> umm so what about arrival day??? i know you cant wear anything that shows your shoulders, but im driving that day, and i dont really want to have to stop and change into nice clothes or something. The no capri thing is only when your working or in class though right, on your time off you can wear whatever you want??? (i hope thats the case) I have to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe!! I dont even know what summer professional clothing is ...hahaha. sry anybody have any suggestions???



On your first day, I would recommend wearing clothing! Haha- that is there are no requirements, so you can be casual and comfortable. This is your move-in day, so don't worry about conforming to Disney Look. Keep in mind that you will be taking your picture this day for your apartment ID, though.


----------



## CelticBelle

TinyBit said:


> Here is another thing I am stressing over. I am going to fly there, so how do you get all your stuff there. You only get to take 2 suitcases on the plane. The list of things to bring is pretty long. Is there a place we can have things shipped?



I agree.  Im just as worried.  Since Ive never flown im even more nervous.  I mean...how do you carry your 2 suitcases and your carry on???

I think I need octopus arms!


----------



## lindz0625

yeah , generally clothings a good thing. thanx i was worried about that day. lol. i just need to know now what summer professional is. lol


----------



## CheshireSmile

No worries, first thing you'll do is check the cases so all you have to worry about is lugging your carry-on.  Keep this in mind when you're packing said carry-on.  Most cases have straps and clips so you can clip them together and only have to pull one thing, too.  And it's not so bad to go places in just 2 cases.  I spent 2 separate semesters abroad in London, and I managed to make it there and back both times in 2 cases.  Okay the last time I had to buy an extra bag coming home, but mostly I could make it in 2 cases.  Just remember to pack light, and that you can always buy things once you're down there if you don't want to haul all your shampoo bottles or contact solution or what have you.  Rolling your clothes takes up less room, and makes them less wrinkly.  Shoes are excellent places to stuff things like pairs of socks.  Anything breakable should be put in the middle of the case and well-padded with clothes around it.  Anything that's odd shaped or bulky should go in first, and the flatter and lighter things should go on top, this makes the case easier to shut.  Those space-saver bags they sell on TV actually DO work, where you put everything in and suck the air out with the hose from a vacuum cleaner.  That's what I'm planning to do for my bedding.  And also, remember that whatever you can't get in your case can be shipped, or re-purchased.  Okay, sorry for the lecture, I come from a family of super-packers.  And I'm also trying to figure out how to get my LCD TV on the plane.  It's small enough to go in the carry-on as it's only 17" screen, and I'm planning on getting the base in the luggage.  My only concern is that Security is going to think I'm very odd for carrying on a television.


----------



## tinyt396

TinyBit said:


> Here is another thing I am stressing over. I am going to fly there, so how do you get all your stuff there. You only get to take 2 suitcases on the plane. The list of things to bring is pretty long. Is there a place we can have things shipped?



When you are packing, keep in mind that you will be sharing a room with another girl and you have half a closet, 3 drawers and a nightstand.  So when you are packing 2 suitcases is probably about enough for the amount of room you have.


----------



## Joanna71985

lindz0625 said:


> umm so what about arrival day??? i know you cant wear anything that shows your shoulders, but im driving that day, and i dont really want to have to stop and change into nice clothes or something. The no capri thing is only when your working or in class though right, on your time off you can wear whatever you want??? (i hope thats the case) I have to go out and buy a whole new wardrobe!! I dont even know what summer professional clothing is ...hahaha. sry anybody have any suggestions???



For check-in, you can wear casual clothing. I wore sweats or shorts along with a t-shirt for my check-ins.


----------



## spectroaddy

I have been waiting a while for a response to the CP program. I just checked the mail and received a letter stating, that they are making a final decision and I would know with four weeks. (Another long wait) The letter was wrote on March 3rd, so is that 4 weeks from that date, does anyone know???? Has anybody else received a letter like this before???

I feel so upset and depressed!! Well aleast I'm not rejected, still doesn't stop the anxiety and wait again.


----------



## csaribay

TinyBit said:


> Here is another thing I am stressing over. I am going to fly there, so how do you get all your stuff there. You only get to take 2 suitcases on the plane. The list of things to bring is pretty long. Is there a place we can have things shipped?



Well, a healthy dose of perspective helps. Because you will be working so much, you only need a minimal amount of clothing. Beyond that, I know their recommended list of things to bring is sort of long, but I would go on to say that you could get well over half of the items at Walgreens/Walmart once you get down here. Yes, it may be marginally more expensive that way, but it beats the bags.

When I go down again, I don't anticipate having anymore than a small-carry on, a backpack w/ my laptop and a larger back checked through. I took way too many things with me the first time when I could have just purchased it when I got to FL.



spectroaddy said:


> I have been waiting a while for a response to the CP program. I just checked the mail and received a letter stating, that they are making a final decision and I would know with four weeks. (Another long wait) The letter was wrote on March 3rd, so is that 4 weeks from that date, does anyone know????



I called casting today regarding my own application (it's been almost three weeks), and I was told that they're still processing it. They probably got inundated with applications, so it may be taking longer to sift through everything. I have also heard murmurs from a couple of friends of mine that they are now doing mandatory enrollment/academic checks with colleges and universities (whereas before it wasn't always done), and if that's the case, that may be further delaying the process.

Hang in there! I'll be the first to admit that I was very disappointed when I heard that the lead time on my own application will be a couple more weeks, but if it all turns out the same on the other end, then no biggie!


----------



## impsythealmighty

So that Traditions flyer said no to like every pair of shoes I own - no sandals, flip flops, tennis shoes, or platforms! What exactly are we supposed to wear? I'm not sure what kind of shoe isn't a sandal OR a tennis shoe.


----------



## TinyBit

impsythealmighty said:


> So that Traditions flyer said no to like every pair of shoes I own - no sandals, flip flops, tennis shoes, or platforms! What exactly are we supposed to wear? I'm not sure what kind of shoe isn't a sandal OR a tennis shoe.



I know what you mean. I am trying to figure out what I own that I can wear. If I wear a skirt I would usually wear sandals. I guess we could wear khaki slacks and some flats, clogs, or something like that. This whole shoe thing is freaking me out. Not just the shoes for traditions but also for my role. I know its silly but shoes are very important to me!


----------



## csaribay

impsythealmighty said:


> So that Traditions flyer said no to like every pair of shoes I own - no sandals, flip flops, tennis shoes, or platforms! What exactly are we supposed to wear? I'm not sure what kind of shoe isn't a sandal OR a tennis shoe.



This is the info I have for shoes:



			
				Disney Look Guidelines for Non-Costumed Women said:
			
		

> *Footwear*
> 
> Dress shoes or boots in good business taste are required. Classic dress shoes are permitted to have an open toe, open heel or a slingback (strap around the heel). Athletic shoes, sandals and western boots are not permitted. When wearing a skirt or dress, hosiery must be worn at all times and may be sheer or opaque in subdued shades. If pants are worn, hosiery and socks are optional.


----------



## Board57796

spectroaddy said:


> I have been waiting a while for a response to the CP program. I just checked the mail and received a letter stating, that they are making a final decision and I would know with four weeks. (Another long wait) The letter was wrote on March 3rd, so is that 4 weeks from that date, does anyone know???? Has anybody else received a letter like this before???
> 
> I feel so upset and depressed!! Well aleast I'm not rejected, still doesn't stop the anxiety and wait again.



My girlfriend also received a letter like that. She's relieved she isn't the only one! Good luck.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Me too, Tinybit! I have like one pair of tennis shoes, then all the rest are wedge sandals and flipflops. My friends suggested closetoed chunk heels and ballet flats, though I think ballet flats might be a pain to walk around in, depending on how flimsy they are.

Thanks for the info, Csaribay!  Though I am depressed about needing to get some tights, bleh.


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

I read that for some of the jobs you don't have to wear uniforms. Does anyone know which ones? Perhaps CUSTOMING?


----------



## csaribay

Carlos_in_Wonderland said:


> I read that for some of the jobs you don't have to wear uniforms. Does anyone know which ones? Perhaps CUSTOMING?



Nah, Creative Costuming has its own costume, it's a burgundy red button-down with green and blue accents. Back pants/shorts for guys and girls, girls have the option to wear a black skirt instead.

As far as I know, for the exception of some limited Cross-U roles, every CP role has a costume.


----------



## khancock

csaribay said:


> I have also heard murmurs from a couple of friends of mine that they are now doing mandatory enrollment/academic checks with colleges and universities (whereas before it wasn't always done)



Your take on this isn't correct.  They have checked with the schools for quite awhile and this has also been listed on the official site for a long time too.

I remember seeing it in a few places on the site.  It is listed under #2 on the application requirements page:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html


----------



## khancock

I'd strongly encourage all of you who are concerned about the Disney Look to take some time to read over the stuff that is on the site.  It is all laid out there.  Don't read too much into what is there or what is not or your brain will swirl into mush.  It is really basic.  Traditional conservative attire is all it is when it comes to the professional stuff.  Most likely you have OK stuff already.   When you are in costume (uniform), it is common sense stuff like wear underwear, wear the appropriate costume pieces, don't have your cell phone visible.

Also be sure to read any notes that are on the side margins.  There is some important stuff there too that I've seen come up in few people's posts

_"The Non-Costumed Guidelines need to be followed for the "Traditions" class (company orientation), any Disney educational course, and any company-sponsored function where professional business attire would be required "_

_All College Program roles are "Costumed".  These are the guidelines you will follow when you are working. _

The Disney Look Guidelines are here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/disneylook/disneylook.html


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> So that Traditions flyer said no to like every pair of shoes I own - no sandals, flip flops, tennis shoes, or platforms! What exactly are we supposed to wear? I'm not sure what kind of shoe isn't a sandal OR a tennis shoe.



Dress shoes, of course.



Carlos_in_Wonderland said:


> I read that for some of the jobs you don't have to wear uniforms. Does anyone know which ones? Perhaps CUSTOMING?



Costuming has a costume to wear. I believe all the CP roles are in costume.


----------



## Berlioz70

khancock said:


> Your take on this isn't correct.  They have checked with the schools for quite awhile and this has also been listed on the official site for a long time too.



Actually... even though it's a requirement to be a student, some CPers weren't college students; they lied on their application and Disney never called their listed institution to double check. I know of 3 people that slipped through the system like that. 

Maybe they are changing the procedure of how they are checking that the applicants are indeed students, knowing that some cheat the system.


----------



## lindz0625

so i still dont understand why we cant wear nice capris. if theyre like khaki and nice. lol. i dont like this rule lol


----------



## csaribay

khancock said:


> Your take on this isn't correct.  They have checked with the schools for quite awhile and this has also been listed on the official site for a long time too.
> 
> I remember seeing it in a few places on the site.  It is listed under #2 on the application requirements page:
> http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html



It's not really a take... it's just something that I've heard numerous times before and have seen personally. It would, theoretically, make sense that they may have not always checked enrollment status with a university for every single candidate- even though it is a requirement listed on the website. It's no different than being required to list references on a job application elsewhere, and then that employer not contacting those people and hiring you anyway.

If they were checking every single applicant's status, that would seem to make some sense in terms of the delays that some of us are experiencing. I mean sure, I could be wrong, but this is what I'm hearing, and it makes some sense.



lindz0625 said:


> so i still dont understand why we cant wear nice capris. if theyre like khaki and nice. lol. i dont like this rule lol



That's sort of just the lay of the land, haha. Cant's escape that one.


----------



## Joanna71985

lindz0625 said:


> so i still dont understand why we cant wear nice capris. if theyre like khaki and nice. lol. i dont like this rule lol



I don't like it either. But a rule is a rule.


----------



## namara87

Berlioz70 said:


> Actually... even though it's a requirement to be a student, some CPers weren't college students; they lied on their application and Disney never called their listed institution to double check. I know of 3 people that slipped through the system like that.
> 
> Maybe they are changing the procedure of how they are checking that the applicants are indeed students, knowing that some cheat the system.



I too knew of a couple people who were not enrolled in school prior to their programs. On my first program (Spring Advantage '06) you had to prove school enrollment for the previous semester by showing a transcript on check-in day.  On my second program (Fall'07)  you did not have to show any proof of enrollment, and as far as I know that has not changed.  

Although, with so many people interviewing for every season, maybe they'll be reverting back to showing transcripts.  Anyone one Spring '08...did you have to show a transcript?


----------



## TinyBit

namara87 said:


> I too knew of a couple people who were not enrolled in school prior to their programs. On my first program (Spring Advantage '06) you had to prove school enrollment for the previous semester by showing a transcript on check-in day.  On my second program (Fall'07)  you did not have to show any proof of enrollment, and as far as I know that has not changed.
> 
> Although, with so many people interviewing for every season, maybe they'll be reverting back to showing transcripts.  Anyone on Spring '08...did you have to show a transcript?



That would be a good thing to know. Do we need to bring a report card or school id or anything with us? No big deal of course, just want to add it to my list if its required.


----------



## namara87

sorry...double post.


----------



## CelticBelle

Welcome to the boards Namara!


----------



## Sehsun

TinyBit said:


> That would be a good thing to know. Do we need to bring a report card or school id or anything with us? No big deal of course, just want to add it to my list if its required.



Nope, for my program (fall 2007) we weren't required to bring our transcript or school ID.


----------



## lindz0625

CelticBelle said:


> Welcome to the boards Namara!



i already looked that up for fa. you dont need to bring anything litke that with you, they will verify it through your school.


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

So, I'm waiting for my letter to come and I tried logging into the Accepted CP site (even though I know it said you shouldn't) and I got a message that said that I shouldn't try to log in without a letter.    Does anyone know if doing so will affect my status?   A friend of mine tried logging in before she got her letter and it said "congratulations!" so she knew was in LOL.  
I just don't want to chance not getting accepted for checking the site!


----------



## namara87

CelticBelle said:


> Welcome to the boards Namara!



Thanks!

Bounce_Tigger I would not log in early.  While waiting for her acceptance letter, my friend logged in early...which delayed her letter getting to her, and earned her a huge lecture e-mail sent from Disney IT.  We actually have a theory that they changed her desired role (Safaris) to Planet Watch Ops.  She wasn't happy.


----------



## Salukfan

Argh, so I'm in a bit of a bind...

I've been searching for flights on my arrival date (May 21), but none of the flights get in before 11:30 without a ridiculously short layover. I'm considering flying in on May 20, but I have no idea where I'd stay for a reasonable price. I really don't want to rent a car/have to deal with bringing it back, so that leaves me with places within walking distance or a quick cab ride to Vista. I know Sheraton Vistana is right there but it's a bit pricey for one person/one night.

Does anyone have any advice? I don't think they'll approve of me sleeping outside the Vista gates.


----------



## tinyt396

Salukfan said:


> Argh, so I'm in a bit of a bind...
> 
> I've been searching for flights on my arrival date (May 21), but none of the flights get in before 11:30 without a ridiculously short layover. I'm considering flying in on May 20, but I have no idea where I'd stay for a reasonable price. I really don't want to rent a car/have to deal with bringing it back, so that leaves me with places within walking distance or a quick cab ride to Vista. I know Sheraton Vistana is right there but it's a bit pricey for one person/one night.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I don't think they'll approve of me sleeping outside the Vista gates.



I would fly down the night before, there are cheap hotels all around Orlando and a lot of them right down the road from Vista.  You could try finding out about local transportation and cabs, if you are close enough it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Katy0708

Salukfan said:


> Argh, so I'm in a bit of a bind...
> 
> I've been searching for flights on my arrival date (May 21), but none of the flights get in before 11:30 without a ridiculously short layover. I'm considering flying in on May 20, but I have no idea where I'd stay for a reasonable price. I really don't want to rent a car/have to deal with bringing it back, so that leaves me with places within walking distance or a quick cab ride to Vista. I know Sheraton Vistana is right there but it's a bit pricey for one person/one night.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? I don't think they'll approve of me sleeping outside the Vista gates.



Hey!!
When I went down for my first program, there was a Holiday Inn like RIGHT across Vista, and that is where my parents and I stayed. It was a cheap price, but the rooms were big and it was nice for a one night stay. Also, I think we got some sort of discount, because my dad told the receptionist I was there for the College Program, and I think the receptionist saw my dad's State Police ID. So I mean, try to get yourself a discount!!
Good luck finding something!!


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

I've been reading that a lot of people suggest emailing your recruiter with ride/park preferences and that they take it into consideration.   Has anyone actually emailed a preference and received it?    Thanks!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I have some questions, mostly to answer them for my mom whom is still considering this...

I have hypoglycemia, that means that I must have snacks every 2 hours to keep by blood sugar steady and feel well. Can my managers/suppervisors accomodate my needs in this case?

Also, about medical plans and emergencies...how does Disney work about this?


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I have some questions, mostly to answer them for my mom whom is still considering this...
> 
> I have hypoglycemia, that means that I must have snacks every 2 hours to keep by blood sugar steady and feel well. Can my managers/suppervisors accomodate my needs in this case?
> 
> Also, about medical plans and emergencies...how does Disney work about this?



Are you supposed to go to another meeting? 
If so well Vangie will answer all those questions for ya. I remember somebody asked that question and if you have an accident at work Disney takes full responsibility. If you need medical attention there's a place for the CM to go. In your case I advice you to let them know right away. I'm sure it won't be a problem.  Let's just hope for the best....


----------



## Board57796

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I've been reading that a lot of people suggest emailing your recruiter with ride/park preferences and that they take it into consideration.   Has anyone actually emailed a preference and received it?    Thanks!



When I was talking to my recruiter about how much I wanted Monorails, she said when I got my letter that I should email her, and then she winked, as if to say she'd contact the people who make the decisions about who gets Monorails vs. Watercraft (in Transportation that is.)

So, I did! I figured it can't hurt. I'll let you know if it worked in August


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Carlos_in_Wonderland said:


> Are you supposed to go to another meeting?
> If so well Vangie will answer all those questions for ya. I remember somebody asked that question and if you have an accident at work Disney takes full responsibility. If you need medical attention there's a place for the CM to go. In your case I advice you to let them know right away. I'm sure it won't be a problem.  Let's just hope for the best....



I'm going to the meeting this Sunday. My mom will ask the questions there, but I figured I should ask here also.


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I have some questions, mostly to answer them for my mom whom is still considering this...
> 
> I have hypoglycemia, that means that I must have snacks every 2 hours to keep by blood sugar steady and feel well. Can my managers/suppervisors accomodate my needs in this case?
> 
> Also, about medical plans and emergencies...how does Disney work about this?



Disney makes reasonable accommodations for Cast Member's medical conditions, as long they know ahead of time. Be sure to let your recruiter know. As part of this, you will probably need some form of medical documentation that you can submit to health services, so they can draw up your specific accommodations and any possible restrictions.

As far as medical plans go, you will need to provide your own- Disney doesn't provide insurance as part of the program. However, if you should have a work related injury, Disney will take care of the related medical expenses in most cases. If for whatever reason hospitalization is required or there is a medical emergency, cast will be transported to Celebration Health or other local hospitals for treatment. In addition, Disney has their own health services center for cast members, which is located at Epcot (for lesser medical issues and work-related accommodations). 

That covers the work portion. As far as housing goes, you are personally liable for anything that may happen, and there are provisions that note this in the housing contract.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay, my family has a question.  If I use my Pass to get them into a Park for free, is it a Hopper-type pass?  Or do they have to stay in the Park where I signed them in at?


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, my family has a question.  If I use my Pass to get them into a Park for free, is it a Hopper-type pass?  Or do they have to stay in the Park where I signed them in at?



It is a hopper. You can go to more then 1 park in a day.


----------



## joepic

I love reading this thread


----------



## wabashparker

SO i've been accepted to the Disney College Program for Fall Advantage. I'm a freshman this year and i'm hoping to make a good impression on Disney while i'm down there. How often ( if ever ) do students who partake in the CP are offered part time jobs while finishing school, or offered a full time position at the park?


----------



## Haveamagicalday!

I audition tomorrow! I am so excited/nervous!


----------



## csaribay

wabashparker said:


> SO i've been accepted to the Disney College Program for Fall Advantage. I'm a freshman this year and i'm hoping to make a good impression on Disney while i'm down there. How often ( if ever ) do students who partake in the CP are offered part time jobs while finishing school, or offered a full time position at the park?



For starters, welcome!

As far as work post-program goes, it depends on the labor needs of the particular location that you're in. I think it is fair to say that Disney is always looking for people to work at Walt Disney World, but the various departments that have availability at any given time does fluctuate. Full and part time positions are based upon this rolling availability.

A good number program participants who have a positive record card and good performance who've asked to stay on board are able to be converted to seasonal status once they leave. With seasonal status you are not offered a guarantee of hours, but it does allow you to keep active status with Disney and your previous work location. From personal experience, I know that all of our seasonal cast were scheduled for most of their submitted availability with no issues. You're able to submit and amend this availability online via the company portal as much as you like. Seasonal cast also have all the elements of the CP/Seasonal Disney Difference benefit package, including park admission and various discounts. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Joanna71985

wabashparker said:


> SO i've been accepted to the Disney College Program for Fall Advantage. I'm a freshman this year and i'm hoping to make a good impression on Disney while i'm down there. How often ( if ever ) do students who partake in the CP are offered part time jobs while finishing school, or offered a full time position at the park?



That's great! Congrats! As long as you keep your record card clean, and they have need, it's not too hard to go FT.



Haveamagicalday! said:


> I audition tomorrow! I am so excited/nervous!



Good luck!!


----------



## CelticBelle

Does anyone have any advice for looking for flights??

I want to start looking for tickets so I know the price, etc.  But I am sooo lost! 

I have no clue what companies are better and geez am I confused by having to switch planes and all that.  Do I actually have to switch planes!  like recheck all my stuff??  or do I get to stay on the same plane?  Wow I am going nuts!


----------



## CheshireSmile

CelticBelle said:


> Does anyone have any advice for looking for flights??
> 
> I want to start looking for tickets so I know the price, etc.  But I am sooo lost!
> 
> I have no clue what companies are better and geez am I confused by having to switch planes and all that.  Do I actually have to switch planes!  like recheck all my stuff??  or do I get to stay on the same plane?  Wow I am going nuts!



If you do not get a direct flight, usually they can check your bags through all the way to your destination (in this case Orlando) and you wouldn't have to re-check them when you changed planes.  All you would have to worry about is getting yourself and your carry-on from one plane to another.  That said, if at all possible, do try and get a direct flight, it'll be much easier on you  mentally.  You get on one plane and get off in Orlando, easy as pie.  Changing planes gives them more of an opportunity to lose your bags.  I've never had my bags lost, but there's always the possibility.  As far as choosing an airline, big names are almost always better, United, American.  I'm flying Southwest because it's the cheapest flight I could find, and I have like no money currently.  Shopping around online and checking on the various companies' sites is usually the best way to go.  Super cheap companies like JetBlue or EasyJet offer inexpensive flights, but read the fine print because they come up with some very creative ways to sneak in extra charges.  Hope this helps!


----------



## sas0824

heyy where are you flying from?


----------



## CelticBelle

Im flying from sacramento.


----------



## sas0824

okay soo.. southwest.com.. go there.. you would have to fly down the night before.. they are pretty cheap..


----------



## CelticBelle

I looked and i found one for 186.  is this cheap?  it also says there is one stop, but it doesnt give me any info on changing planes, etc.  Does this mean I wont have to change planes??  man i feel like a hopeless cause.  haha


----------



## TinyBit

CelticBelle said:


> I looked and i found one for 186.  is this cheap?  it also says there is one stop, but it doesnt give me any info on changing planes, etc.  Does this mean I wont have to change planes??  man i feel like a hopeless cause.  haha



Check out this site: http://www.studentuniverse.com/
I found some really good prices there. They validate you as a student by your student email address I think. The cost was about $60 less than straight through the airline. You can only buy one ticket for yourself. So my mom and I are trying to coordinate the flights so she can buy the same one at the airline site. But check it out. AA had direct flights, and I think that Delta had some too but I dont know about from Sacramento.


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> I looked and i found one for 186.  is this cheap?  it also says there is one stop, but it doesnt give me any info on changing planes, etc.  Does this mean I wont have to change planes??  man i feel like a hopeless cause.  haha



$186 isn't bad. Not sure of your arrival date, so I'll do a quick check for the 18th (you'd most likely have to overnight in Orlando for a night, in order to get a cheap fare that works with Disney's arrival plans.)

Cheapest I found:






For fare deals, I use kayak.com. It's an aggregator, so it checks various airline/travel sites for the lowest prices. Now only if my plane fare would be more reasonable... it's looking like it's going to be a $400 one-way ticket to Orlando :\.


----------



## CelticBelle

oh $400!  Thats awful!  I guess I dont have it so bad after all.


----------



## lindz0625

jetblue has cheap prices as long as you book in advance


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

My friends and I have decided to fly JetBlue, they have the lowest fares we've found so far.


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> My friends and I have decided to fly JetBlue, they have the lowest fares we've found so far.



I love Jetblue. That's the only airline I fly with.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Are they very good? I'm a big nit-picky about airlines. I've only flown through Delta and AA all my life and so i'm a bit scared about trying new airlines


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Are they very good? I'm a big nit-picky about airlines. I've only flown through Delta and AA all my life and so i'm a bit scared about trying new airlines



I love them. In my opinion, they are pretty good. Plus the prices are nice.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Good Luck to those who are flying!!!!! i am driving!  lol  from the west coast of florida


----------



## csaribay

Joanna71985 said:


> I love Jetblue. That's the only airline I fly with.



A little OT, but if I could fly JetBlue (or the new startup Virgin America) everywhere, I would. Their prices are usually really great, and you can't beat their in-flight features.



Caribbeanprincess said:


> Are they very good? I'm a big nit-picky about airlines. I've only flown through Delta and AA all my life and so i'm a bit scared about trying new airlines



Yeah, I live in a station dominated by American and United, so I definitely hear you there. If you can fly JetBlue and the price is competitive, definitely give it try though- the LiveTV that JetBlue really innovated air travel is fantastic, and JetBlue has more room throughout coach (something that those of us who flew American a couple years back relished).


----------



## Krystal87

I was wondering if the classes were worth taking while on the program. Will you have any free time at all? If they're worth it, which do you feel were the most beneficial?
Thanks!


----------



## Niquie Lilyana

I finally got my letter!! 5 weeks and 2 days after my interview. And luckily I got my 1st choice of BBB Hostess. SO I was curious if anyone on the boards had done it for their CP. What was it like, what were your primary jobs (did you actually get to do the makeup and such or were you mostly on the computer etc.) If anyone knows anything about it let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

Krystal87 said:


> I was wondering if the classes were worth taking while on the program. Will you have any free time at all? If they're worth it, which do you feel were the most beneficial?
> Thanks!



I wanna go with ENTERTAINMENT because that has to do with my major but my university isn't giving any credits. 
 I'm really thinking about it now because I know taking it will be a good experience and eventually I will learn alot from it but since it won't count as any credits for me it really is dissapointing. I just worry that I will get to stress and won't be able to enjoy the CP.


----------



## Pendragon1515

Krystal87 said:


> I was wondering if the classes were worth taking while on the program. Will you have any free time at all? If they're worth it, which do you feel were the most beneficial?
> Thanks!



in my packet that i got...it said that the days you have classes are the days in which u have off....and the classes are only two hours.  so u will have stuff to do through out the whole week.  But it depends if u are fall advantage or fall?  b/c fall advantage can opt for 2 classes.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Are toasters one of the provided appliances in the kitchens in the apartments?  Or am I going to have to buy one?


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Carlos_in_Wonderland said:


> I wanna go with ENTERTAINMENT because that has to do with my major but my university isn't giving any credits.
> I'm really thinking about it now because I know taking it will be a good experience and eventually I will learn alot from it but since it won't count as any credits for me it really is dissapointing. I just worry that I will get to stress and won't be able to enjoy the CP.



I know what you mean, i'm only getting 4 credits from my uni for doing the program... 
I also really wanted to take the theater class, but it's major specific so...


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Are toasters one of the provided appliances in the kitchens in the apartments?  Or am I going to have to buy one?



Toasters aren't included, be sure to get your own.


----------



## Joanna71985

csaribay said:


> A little OT, but if I could fly JetBlue (or the new startup Virgin America) everywhere, I would. Their prices are usually really great, and you can't beat their in-flight features.



I totally agree. Jetblue is awsome!



Krystal87 said:


> I was wondering if the classes were worth taking while on the program. Will you have any free time at all? If they're worth it, which do you feel were the most beneficial?
> Thanks!



I took Hospitality Management my first CP. It was really interesting.



Niquie Lilyana said:


> I finally got my letter!! 5 weeks and 2 days after my interview. And luckily I got my 1st choice of BBB Hostess. SO I was curious if anyone on the boards had done it for their CP. What was it like, what were your primary jobs (did you actually get to do the makeup and such or were you mostly on the computer etc.) If anyone knows anything about it let me know! Thanks!!



Congrats!! That is awsome. They actually just added it to the CP roles for Spring 2008. However, there is someone currently down on the CP now, doing BBB. I will find the link for you.

Here it is: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1581326



CheshireSmile said:


> Are toasters one of the provided appliances in the kitchens in the apartments?  Or am I going to have to buy one?



They are not included. You would have to bring one down, or buy one in FL.


----------



## Board57796

Does anyone know what the rejection letters look like? Do they come in the same purple folder that the Acceptance letters come in? I ask because my girlfriend is at work, but her sister texted me to tell me she got a letter from Disney! One of the corners of the envelope is ripped and she can see the purple folder that my acceptance letter came in. We can't get a hold of her since she is a waitress and can't have her phone. Ahhh!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Board57796 said:


> Does anyone know what the rejection letters look like? Do they come in the same purple folder that the Acceptance letters come in? I ask because my girlfriend is at work, but her sister texted me to tell me she got a letter from Disney! One of the corners of the envelope is ripped and she can see the purple folder that my acceptance letter came in. We can't get a hold of her since she is a waitress and can't have her phone. Ahhh!!!



I have never seen the rejection letter. But I would say most likely not. I have my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## csaribay

Board57796 said:


> Does anyone know what the rejection letters look like? Do they come in the same purple folder that the Acceptance letters come in? I ask because my girlfriend is at work, but her sister texted me to tell me she got a letter from Disney! One of the corners of the envelope is ripped and she can see the purple folder that my acceptance letter came in. We can't get a hold of her since she is a waitress and can't have her phone. Ahhh!!!



Big envelopes with folders are generally very good.

Standard letter sized envelopes aren't nearly as swell.

If your girlfriend has a large envelope with a purple folder inside, chances are very good that it is a role offer!


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

csaribay said:


> Toasters aren't included, be sure to get your own.



I can't live without me toaster.   My roomies are all gonna have to cooperate and buy one.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Board57796 said:


> Does anyone know what the rejection letters look like? Do they come in the same purple folder that the Acceptance letters come in? I ask because my girlfriend is at work, but her sister texted me to tell me she got a letter from Disney! One of the corners of the envelope is ripped and she can see the purple folder that my acceptance letter came in. We can't get a hold of her since she is a waitress and can't have her phone. Ahhh!!!


I'd say that's a good thing, my rejection letter was just a standard letter. I'm still waiting on my official acceptance letter though.


----------



## Board57796

It was acceptance   Shes QSFB for Fall 08!


----------



## Joanna71985

Board57796 said:


> It was acceptance   Shes QSFB for Fall 08!



Woohoo!! Congrats for her!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

i know this is about the college program but i'm wondering if anyone could answer a question about career start.. 

can i just use a college recommendation letter for my career start application?


----------



## CheshireSmile

So going to be down at Disney from May-January I already know that things are going to be crazy around the holidays, and that there's special parties for Halloween and Christmas.  Does Disney do extra things or special events for 4th of July or Thanksgiving?  I haven't heard/read anything, but it seems surprising that Disney would be able to pass up to excuse to celebrate.  Anybody know about extra holiday celebrations?


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> So going to be down at Disney from May-January I already know that things are going to be crazy around the holidays, and that there's special parties for Halloween and Christmas.  Does Disney do extra things or special events for 4th of July or Thanksgiving?  I haven't heard/read anything, but it seems surprising that Disney would be able to pass up to excuse to celebrate.  Anybody know about extra holiday celebrations?




No. There are no special parties for either. However, there are really awsome fireworks for the 4th.


----------



## csaribay

ahoy kristen said:


> i know this is about the college program but i'm wondering if anyone could answer a question about career start..
> 
> can i just use a college recommendation letter for my career start application?



Anything that can vouch for your character and work ethic should probably be sufficient.


----------



## ahoy kristen

csaribay said:


> Anything that can vouch for your character and work ethic should probably be sufficient.





ok thank you! i faxed my CS application today, wish me luck!


----------



## lindz0625

good luck!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ahoy kristen said:


> ok thank you! i faxed my CS application today, wish me luck!



Good luck!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> ok thank you! i faxed my CS application today, wish me luck!



GOOD LUCK I applied for the fall session of careerstart but wasn't accpeted because of age I hope you have better luck then me,lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

snowprincessofAK said:


> GOOD LUCK I applied for the fall session of careerstart but wasn't accpeted because of age I hope you have better luck then me,lol.



What do you mean, you weren't accepted because of age?


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> GOOD LUCK I applied for the fall session of careerstart but wasn't accpeted because of age I hope you have better luck then me,lol.



that stinks! are you not turning 18 before the arrival dates?


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> that stinks! are you not turning 18 before the arrival dates?



Well the recruiter told me I wasn't eligable because I wasn't turning 18 before May 1, My b-bay is June 14. I'll be 18 then.


----------



## Joanna71985

snowprincessofAK said:


> Well the recruiter told me I wasn't eligable because I wasn't turning 18 before May 1, My b-bay is June 14. I'll be 18 then.



Aww, that stinks.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, that stinks.



Yeah I was dissapointed to say the least.


----------



## Joanna71985

snowprincessofAK said:


> Yeah I was dissapointed to say the least.



I can believe it.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> that stinks! are you not turning 18 before the arrival dates?



if you  have better luck with the age thing please let me know!!  Again Good luck!!!!!I hope you get in!!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

snowprincessofAK said:


> if you  have better luck with the age thing please let me know!!  Again Good luck!!!!!I hope you get in!!!



i turned 18 in february so it's no big thing for me. but aren't there some arrival dates on august? that's what the recruiter said when i went to the presentation.. you might want to ask about it.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

ahoy kristen said:


> i turned 18 in february so it's no big thing for me. but aren't there some arrival dates on august? that's what the recruiter said when i went to the presentation.. you might want to ask about it.


Yeah I thought the arrival dates were in Late August. But who knows what they have to do for paper work and such. I've e-mailied and am planning on calling to ask about the age and arrival date thing.


----------



## csaribay

snowprincessofAK said:


> Yeah I thought the arrival dates were in Late August. But who knows what they have to do for paper work and such. I've e-mailied and am planning on calling to ask about the age and arrival date thing.




Well, I think (don't quote me, I don't know for sure) CS arrival dates will be the 18th and/or 25th. Again, not 100% sure, but I do believe it's within those two weeks.


----------



## khancock

snowprincessofAK said:


> Well the recruiter told me I wasn't eligable because I wasn't turning 18 before May 1, My b-bay is June 14. I'll be 18 then.



you may want to double check with the careerstart office.  I watched the CareerStart epresentation (because I'm just a nerd like that), and it said that their program doesn't start till august.  that would mean that you would be 18 by the time it starts.


----------



## shastatikipunch

I don't know if anybody's run into this before, but I figured I'd ask and find out. I'm currently covered under my parent's medical insurance until I get out of school then I am dropped. I officially finish school in December, I was wondering if classes during the CP would allow me to keep my coverage. Because if I get dropped off I doubt I'll have enough money for health insurance.


----------



## CelticBelle

Im wondering the same thing.  But my parents health insurance never asked for a report card or any proof that I am in school, so I dont think theyll even notice the difference.


----------



## Joanna71985

I don't believe so.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> I don't believe so.



 Yeah, I was kinda on the fence whether or not it would work, it seems like a good idea in theory though. It just stinks cause health care is so expensive and I know Im not gonna be able to afford it. Eh whatever, I'm sure I can rough it for a year.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, I'll have the same thing happen to me next May, when I go back down.


----------



## Traveliz

shastatikipunch said:


> I don't know if anybody's run into this before, but I figured I'd ask and find out. I'm currently covered under my parent's medical insurance until I get out of school then I am dropped. I officially finish school in December, I was wondering if classes during the CP would allow me to keep my coverage. Because if I get dropped off I doubt I'll have enough money for health insurance.



It probably doesn't matter if you have graduated but what would matter would be the number of hours -- you would have to check with your parents insurance -- for example in my daughters case she had to have 12 hours and be under 24 to continue on the insurance during the CP.  We chose a private policy with a high deductible for her time there.

You won't know til you check.

Liz


----------



## Carlos_in_Wonderland

I was worried about that too since I'm also covered under my parent's medical insurance. I already asked my recruiter if I would have any problems with that while in Fl and thankfully I won't. Thank God.


----------



## Deb6648

So I have been spending the majority of the last few days reading ALL of the pages of this thread and the first one and I have SO many questions answered so thanks to the "vets" who are sharing the wealth!  

I interviewed for Hospitality and I'm nervous because I heard it's very competitive I emphasized my 5 yrs of experience of front desk work so hopefully I'll do okay...  

Oh well, I'm sure I would be happy with any of them but it's the one I really want!

Again, thanks you guys and it will be fun to get to know all of you! I hope to see you down there for Fall 08!


----------



## Joanna71985

Deb6648 said:


> So I have been spending the majority of the last few days reading ALL of the pages of this thread and the first one and I have SO many questions answered so thanks to the "vets" who are sharing the wealth!
> 
> I interviewed for Hospitality and I'm nervous because I heard it's very competitive I emphasized my 5 yrs of experience of front desk work so hopefully I'll do okay...
> 
> Oh well, I'm sure I would be happy with any of them but it's the one I really want!
> 
> Again, thanks you guys and it will be fun to get to know all of you! I hope to see you down there for Fall 08!



Good luck!!


----------



## lindz0625

good luck deb


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

shastatikipunch said:


> I don't know if anybody's run into this before, but I figured I'd ask and find out. I'm currently covered under my parent's medical insurance until I get out of school then I am dropped. I officially finish school in December, I was wondering if classes during the CP would allow me to keep my coverage. Because if I get dropped off I doubt I'll have enough money for health insurance.



I ran into the same problem. My parents insurance require that I'm a full time student... and well disney classes are only part time. If ur going to be dropped because ur graduating .... then i have noooo clue what to tell you, but sometimes some insurances cover some internships. If anyone is having a problem staying a full time student while taking a leave for a semester, then i suggest taking some on-line classes. Thats the easiest way, becasue then none of your loans will go into distribution, you can keep any scholarships, and health insurance, and you don't have to fight for credit for the disney classes.


----------



## CelticBelle

I looked into that because I also think it would be a good way to keep my mind in academic mode a little bit so that its also not another adjustment when I get back home.  I cant seem to find any classes through my school though.  It would be nice to still get my financial aid for the quarter though.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay, I hope someone on here can settle a disagreement between myself and my mother.  Those blue light scanning things that they have you put your thumb on when you enter the parks......what are those?  Are they fingerprint scanners or not?  And what exactly do they do, and why?  Anybody wise to Disney technology?


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, I hope someone on here can settle a disagreement between myself and my mother.  Those blue light scanning things that they have you put your thumb on when you enter the parks......what are those?  Are they fingerprint scanners or not?  And what exactly do they do, and why?  Anybody wise to Disney technology?



It just is to link you to your ticket (or in your case, your ID), so in case you lose it no one else can use it.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay, I hope someone on here can settle a disagreement between myself and my mother.  Those blue light scanning things that they have you put your thumb on when you enter the parks......what are those?  Are they fingerprint scanners or not?  And what exactly do they do, and why?  Anybody wise to Disney technology?



That's the "Ticket-Tag System." They're essentially biometric scanners. Basically, the idea is that it attaches a certain finger measurement (not fingerprints)  to the ticket you use. Measurements vary quite a bit from person to person, and in that, it allows Disney to control the transferability aspect of park admission (tickets are non-transferable). It quickly authenticates the one and only user of that ticket.

There used to be a more complicated, two finger process that would hold up the admission lines quite a bit. You can read more about that and the current process at AllEars. If you have signed the back of your ticket or Key to the World card, you can use a photo ID (if you choose) instead to prove you're the ticket's user.

(Sort of OT but good to know: if you have your cast ID in a lanyard holder and don't want to pull it out, most of the turnstiles have a bar-code reader behind the raised biometrics area. Put your ID under the red light beam until you hear a beep, then use the ticket-tag system as usual. Never had to pull out my ID to stick into a turnstile machine once I found that out.)


----------



## Katy0708

csaribay said:


> (Sort of OT but good to know: if you have your cast ID in a lanyard holder and don't want to pull it out, most of the turnstiles have a bar-code reader behind the raised biometrics area. Put your ID under the red light beam until you hear a beep, then use the ticket-tag system as usual. Never had to pull out my ID to stick into a turnstile machine once I found that out.)



wow, i did not know that, chris... Thanks!!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Katy0708 said:


> wow, i did not know that, chris... Thanks!!



Chris and Joanna both deserve some kind of expert Disney knowledge award haha. I can honestly say I've learnt a ton about Disney and the CP from both of them.


----------



## Katy0708

haha! well, i knew about the measurement, but i didn't know about the barcode... that is something i will have to try this time around!


----------



## Joanna71985

csaribay said:


> There used to be a more complicated, two finger process that would hold up the admission lines quite a bit. You can read more about that and the current process at AllEars. If you have signed the back of your ticket or Key to the World card, you can use a photo ID (if you choose) instead to prove you're the ticket's user.
> 
> (Sort of OT but good to know: if you have your cast ID in a lanyard holder and don't want to pull it out, most of the turnstiles have a bar-code reader behind the raised biometrics area. Put your ID under the red light beam until you hear a beep, then use the ticket-tag system as usual. Never had to pull out my ID to stick into a turnstile machine once I found that out.)



I remember the old way. It sure was annoying! 


I didn't know that!! That sure is good to know! 



shastatikipunch said:


> Chris and Joanna both deserve some kind of expert Disney knowledge award haha. I can honestly say I've learnt a ton about Disney and the CP from both of them.



You're too kind!


----------



## csaribay

shastatikipunch said:


> Chris and Joanna both deserve some kind of expert Disney knowledge award haha. I can honestly say I've learnt a ton about Disney and the CP from both of them.



Thanks- though I have to give a lot of credit to Joanna, she answered a lot of my own questions back before I embarked on the program! Many kudos!


----------



## Joanna71985

csaribay said:


> Thanks- though I have to give a lot of credit to Joanna, she answered a lot of my own questions back before I embarked on the program! Many kudos!



You're too kind!


----------



## CheshireSmile

Okay I am having some concerns after reading around on other areas of this board.  After reading some very angry threads full of angry guests who are mad about things that I think aren't/shouldn't be that big of a deal, I'm wondering how I will stand up in difficult guest situations.  I'm very sensitive to people yelling at me and am not known to have a lot of sympathy for people who just seem to like to stamp their feet and shout like children and expect better service for it.  I know this is anti-Disney, who tries to make everybody happy no matter what, but I'm worried that if people yell at me I'll either cry or yell back.  I do have customer service training and I know to remain calm and listen to the customer and all of that, and I can do it, but it's very difficult for me sometimes because I think the people are being ridiculous.  So anyhow, to come to my rambling point, have any of you had to deal with bad guests?  Or what does Disney tell you to do?  I'm sure this is part of training, but I thought I'd ask because the people who post her have had so many different types of roles which I'm sure bring out different sorts of situations.  Any stories/situations you'd care to share would help.


----------



## Katy0708

oh my goodness!
i've had TOO much experience with that!! Being in QSFB doesn't help any either... but my first CP was my first job, and had never really had to deal with people before. So let's just say i did a lot of teaching and learning from myself.  
but you get every type of guests, from the parents of bratty children, to the mean elderly, to the very sweet guests.
But i can remember a male guest who apparently had problems on his vacation (maybe because he made everything more difficult than what it was) and had problems understanding the dining plan. Let's just say the guests get the dining plan and don't even know about it or don't know how to use it. ANYWAY this guest didn't really know what he was doing and bought a whole bunch of snacks that he didn't have on his dining plan. So I had to void everything and try to explain everything to him in a matter of 30 seconds, which is almost impossible. But this man thought he knew everything and wanted to do what he wanted, which couldn't be done. So he blamed all of his troubles on me and actually yelled at me to stop saying that everything was "okay" because that is what "all of the cast members said to him".
I don't know if any of this made sense, but what some of the guests do is so ludicrous, you can't help but laugh on your off time. 
But if you want more stories, man do I have a lot, and i'm happy to share!!


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> Okay I am having some concerns after reading around on other areas of this board.  After reading some very angry threads full of angry guests who are mad about things that I think aren't/shouldn't be that big of a deal, I'm wondering how I will stand up in difficult guest situations.  I'm very sensitive to people yelling at me and am not known to have a lot of sympathy for people who just seem to like to stamp their feet and shout like children and expect better service for it.  I know this is anti-Disney, who tries to make everybody happy no matter what, but I'm worried that if people yell at me I'll either cry or yell back.  I do have customer service training and I know to remain calm and listen to the customer and all of that, and I can do it, but it's very difficult for me sometimes because I think the people are being ridiculous.  So anyhow, to come to my rambling point, have any of you had to deal with bad guests?  Or what does Disney tell you to do?  I'm sure this is part of training, but I thought I'd ask because the people who post her have had so many different types of roles which I'm sure bring out different sorts of situations.  Any stories/situations you'd care to share would help.



Oh yeah. I could write a book with some of the experiences. I only had 1 or 2 bad ones in merchandise, and not really any in custodial. The majority of mine have come as a character attendant.


----------



## Katy0708

Oh, and there was a time where a guest almost made me cry (I had serious tears welling up in my eyes), and I am a person who rarely cries... i bet a lot of CPs have encountered this.


----------



## Joanna71985

Katy0708 said:


> Oh, and there was a time where a guest almost made me cry (I had serious tears welling up in my eyes), and I am a person who rarely cries... i bet a lot of CPs have encountered this.



Yep. Had one of those my first CP, and a few of them my second.


----------



## CheshireSmile

See, this is why I'm nervous.  If I start crying (and again, it's not difficult to do this) then I just won't stop.  And I highly doubt a crying CM is exactly the image Disney is trying to portray.  I just can't understand why some people are such pains, at my usual job I sometimes can't believe the requests that come in, and people feel like they're entitled to a ridiculous level of service and get all huffy when you tell them, no I'm sorry, I cannot go down to the warehouse and make a custom-height barstool for you.  And secretly I'm wondering why I got the call of the one person who needs a custom-height barstool, and why they made their counters some odd height, or the call of people who want to know if they try and push their bookcase over, if it will fall over on them, and if they can then sue our company for it.  No joke, got that call.  And since these are run-of-the-mill Crate&Barrel customers, I'm just nervous what'll happen when things are stepped up a notch at Disney, land of customer service.  But go on, I'd like to hear some demon guest stories, maybe it'll help me prepare.  The more ridiculous, the better!  I need something to top the bookcase guy.


----------



## Joanna71985

Yeah, there can be those guests in FL.


But believe me, I have had many more great guests compared to the amount of bad guests.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> See, this is why I'm nervous.  If I start crying (and again, it's not difficult to do this) then I just won't stop.  And I highly doubt a crying CM is exactly the image Disney is trying to portray. .



I think it's fair to say that any one who has done the program has had some very challenging guests and situations, myself included. I always tried to have some perspective (our guests are on vacation where they expect everything to be idyllic, and are paying a very appreciable amount of money for that) and remember that if a guest has an issue, it's never something that is personal, just a matter of circumstance. That helped me deal with almost all situations that came up. 

I say almost because there was one situation where I simply was not able to either satisfy the guest or direct the conversation in in a proper way (the guest was upset, and was talking at me in such a way that caused me to get upset as well). The only thing that you can do is excuse yourself from the situation as politely as possible, and call your management in to help (and sometimes others). You're never really alone, and in almost any case, all you need to do is excuse yourself and then you can unwind and let the situation go, backstage. Management is human, and understands that sometimes the situations cast members have to deal with are extraordinary, and it can take its toll.

I wouldn't be too nervous about it though. You'll find that challenging situations are less than a factor than you probably expect them to be. There were a lot more in the way of content, happy guests that just poured in the compliments than those who had concerns.


----------



## Board57796

This is something I was also thinking about. However, assuming I am placed as a monorail pilot, I am excited because normally most people who ride in the front cab of the monorail are in a generally plesent mood I am told, since they are doing something pretty exciting and out of the ordinary. It will suck though if there is an akward moment, because you can't exactly excuse yourself from the train 50ft in the air  and it would just be you and the angry guest in an awkward silence, lol.


----------



## csaribay

Board57796 said:


> This is something I was also thinking about. However, assuming I am placed as a monorail pilot, I am excited because normally most people who ride in the front cab of the monorail are in a generally plesent mood I am told, since they are doing something pretty exciting and out of the ordinary. It will suck though if there is an akward moment, because you can't exactly excuse yourself from the train 50ft in the air  and it would just be you and the angry guest in an awkward silence, lol.



There would be an exception in that particular case, but keep in mind that transportation also involves working the monorail platforms (if selected to go into monorails). I highly doubt you'll have any difficult situations in the front cab of a monorail car, most issues would probably occur on the platform.

In any case, I don't think it's a significant issue that any one need worry too much about. Many guests are pleasant, and almost always completely reasonable.


----------



## Joanna71985

csaribay said:


> In any case, I don't think it's a significant issue that any one need worry too much about. Many guests are pleasant, and almost always completely reasonable.



Amen!!


----------



## joepic

I hope to do the Transportation role when I do my CP next year. Does anyone really know the chances of getting the role? I've never really heard too many experiences.

Also.. Chris, are you updating your blog tonight? I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Board57796

joepic said:


> I hope to do the Transportation role when I do my CP next year. Does anyone really know the chances of getting the role? I've never really heard too many experiences.
> 
> Also.. Chris, are you updating your blog tonight? I'm looking forward to it!



Hi  

Transportation was the only thing I even selceted on my roles checklist. I tried to apply somewhat early in the program. I was super passionate about monorails and why I wanted to do it, and told her a story about my favorite monorail experience. She said I gave her goosebumps  .  I went to the Campus presentation last fall to get aquainted with my school's recruiter, even though I wasn't applying then due to school obligations. She said she appreciated my ambition for the program, and when I went to the Campus presentation again this semester she remembered me and was like "Oh you wanted the Monorails, didn't you?!" so she remembered me which was nice. 

I told her I had already interviewed the previous day, and that I really hoped that if I was accepted to be placed in Monorails vs. Watercraft. She said when (not if  ) I got my letter, to e-mail her and winked. I asked what she could do and she winked again and just said to e-mail her and she's take care of things.

I also, once I was accepted, emailed the Transportation Coordinator and Monorail Training Coordinator to express my desire to be in Monorails. Also, a previous CPer emailed them both to recommend me for the position. He forwarded me their ensuing emails to others in the department, and one said "We will be watching for his name on our lists, we pulled some strings."  

I have now talked to three previous Transportation CPs and they all said that there were 12 people CPs in Transportation during their program. Roughly 3/4 go to Monorails and the rest go to Watercraft. So that is me experience so far! Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## sunflwrchica

Hi everyone. Well, I got accepted for the fall program and my dates are Aug 25-Jan 9. I haven't really read much about the hosptality role, and that's the one I got. I've tried searching and everything but I can't find anything on it.  I'm very curious and wanted to know what to expect, like what are the costumes like, working schedules, what the job will most likely entail from people who have gotten this role before, and well pretty much any info avalable would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Anyone else doing hospitality for fall?


----------



## Joanna71985

Congrats!!


----------



## csaribay

sunflwrchica said:


> Hi everyone. Well, I got accepted for the fall program and my dates are Aug 25-Jan 9. I haven't really read much about the hosptality role, and that's the one I got. I've tried searching and everything but I can't find anything on it.  I'm very curious and wanted to know what to expect, like what are the costumes like, working schedules, what the job will most likely entail from people who have gotten this role before, and well pretty much any info avalable would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Anyone else doing hospitality for fall?



I wrote this before, both here and on my blog, hopefully it helps:



			
				Myself said:
			
		

> As far as the role goes, it can vary from resort to resort. At most resorts, this involves at least three sub-roles, Cashier (Front Desk), Lobby Concierge and Runner. The former is pretty much just like any other hotel cashier in the formal sense- they check you in to your "Disney Vacation" and get you established at the resort. However, the level of detail and explanation required is often a much higher expectation from anywhere else you'd work. You're not just checking people in to a hotel, you're setting up their vacation!
> 
> Lobby concierge, as you can probably deduce, assists guests in a resort lobby, typically adjacent to the front desk to organize dining reservations, excursions and other activities, and sell tickets. This sub-role is a lot like a glorified vacation planner at one of the parks. The runners do exactly that- run items per guest requests. Other resorts have additional sub-roles that you may or may not be selected to perform. This includes Club Concierge (Disney desk experience is required for this, and is located at deluxe resorts only), Lounge Attendant and Bell services.
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that resorts operate 24/7/365. There is a great potential for you to be given "funky" shifts, because they must always be staffed. These roles can be a lot of fun, but are a lot of stress as well.



With regard to costumes, because there are about twenty distinctively themed resorts, they can vary greatly. There is no universal costume: at the All Stars, they have a blue button down + blue pants combo, at Port Orleans they have a rustic semi-formal suit pairing, at the Contemporary they have brand new Armani suits and so on and so forth.


----------



## sunflwrchica

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

sunflwrchica said:


> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## sunflwrchica

Thanks so much, you were very helpful! 
Well now I'm even more excited and can't wait till Aug 25 comes around!


----------



## Joanna71985

I'll just be missing you unfortunately. I leave Aug 15.


----------



## sunflwrchica

Joanna71985 said:


> I'll just be missing you unfortunately. I leave Aug 15.


Aw, that's too bad.  
Maybe next time though

Haven't read anyone else getting hospitality for fall. I'm really hoping that I'll like my role, it's actually my major so I should like it. Hopefully I won't get any extreme guest issues to deal with that make me cry, I tend to cry when I'm frustrated. lol


----------



## Joanna71985

sunflwrchica said:


> Aw, that's too bad.
> Maybe next time though
> 
> Haven't read anyone else getting hospitality for fall. I'm really hoping that I'll like my role, it's actually my major so I should like it. Hopefully I won't get any extreme guest issues to deal with that make me cry, I tend to cry when I'm frustrated. lol



There are people in hospitality on the Facebook group for Fall/FA 2008.


----------



## CheshireSmile

sunflwrchica said:


> Aw, that's too bad.
> Maybe next time though
> 
> Haven't read anyone else getting hospitality for fall. I'm really hoping that I'll like my role, it's actually my major so I should like it. Hopefully I won't get any extreme guest issues to deal with that make me cry, I tend to cry when I'm frustrated. lol



I cry when I'm frustrated too!  There's actually a few posts from last night from me about being nervous about guests making me cry, and Chris and Joanna had some good advice.  Don't worry too much about it, focus on the fact that most people are going to be so thrilled to be at Disney that they'll be very nice to you for making some magic for them!  Congrats on being accepted!


----------



## lime

Hi!

I found this forum today, and you all are *so* helpful that I feel compelled to ask my own question...

I've waffled back and forth about doing a CP, and have finally decided I want to do one. The only place this could fit in my college "schedule" (because I'm a junior, near to be senior, and cannot do an extra year per my parents) would be either my last semester of college or the semester after I graduate. (I was told by recruiting that I may apply during my last semester and complete my CP after graduating)

I'm hesitant to do CP my last semester of college because I'll be missing out on a lot of "lasts" with friends, but am also nervous of doing CP after graduating - I'm afraid of being the oldest one there! What do you think of my situation, and have you ever heard of anyone doing the CP after graduating???

Thanks so much!


----------



## Joanna71985

lime said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this forum today, and you all are *so* helpful that I feel compelled to ask my own question...
> 
> I've waffled back and forth about doing a CP, and have finally decided I want to do one. The only place this could fit in my college "schedule" (because I'm a junior, near to be senior, and cannot do an extra year per my parents) would be either my last semester of college or the semester after I graduate. (I was told by recruiting that I may apply during my last semester and complete my CP after graduating)
> 
> I'm hesitant to do CP my last semester of college because I'll be missing out on a lot of "lasts" with friends, but am also nervous of doing CP after graduating - I'm afraid of being the oldest one there! What do you think of my situation, and have you ever heard of anyone doing the CP after graduating???
> 
> Thanks so much!



Hi, and welcome to the DIS!!

There is no age limit to the CP. I have seen plenty of "older" people down in FL doing a CP. You didn't say how old you would be if/when you went down. I plan on doing a CP right after I graduate, and I would be 24. Good luck, and don't let age stand in the way.


----------



## lime

I'll be 22 next year, just before I would start my CP...

Thanks for the reassurance. I was concerned because it seemed like many of you did your first CP as frosh, that I would be the old person just hanging around. If others are as old/older than I am, I'm sure I will feel comfortable!


----------



## Joanna71985

lime said:


> I'll be 22 next year, just before I would start my CP...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I was concerned because it seemed like many of you did your first CP as frosh, that I would be the old person just hanging around. If others are as old/older than I am, I'm sure I will feel comfortable!



Oh no! I know plenty of people who do a CP as a junior/senior. And at 22, you would not be old...not at all.


----------



## graygables

lime said:


> I'll be 22 next year, just before I would start my CP...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I was concerned because it seemed like many of you did your first CP as frosh, that I would be the old person just hanging around. If others are as old/older than I am, I'm sure I will feel comfortable!



I'm hoping to be there in the Spring.  I'll be 44 at the time.


----------



## CelticBelle

lime said:


> I'll be 22 next year, just before I would start my CP...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I was concerned because it seemed like many of you did your first CP as frosh, that I would be the old person just hanging around. If others are as old/older than I am, I'm sure I will feel comfortable!



If it makes you feel better, I feel like im on the young end of the spectrum and ill turn 20 when Im there.  Ill be doing the program in the beginning of my junior year.  Most of the people I talk to on facebook seem to be at least 21-23.  I would not say you are out of the ordinary at all.


----------



## Cali_Sparrow

Seems like I've been waiting for this for forever now, but I'll be a freshman this fall and have been interested in the CP at Disneyland for a while. Probably won't try it until at least second semester though because I want to adjust to my new schedule and all that jazz.
18 - 19 is apparently pretty young for a CP cast member? 
I'm really mature but I hope my actual age isn't a problem.

Been to Disneyland plenty of times, love everything about it, can deal with people and the heat being a California native. In fact, last time I was at California Adventure I met this awesome cast member who had been working there for a while and he highly recommended it to me. Very nice guy.

I bet this has been asked before but how much influence do you have in what area you work in? I'm not picky about it, but I just figure if I can get a role I would enjoy more, I might as well try.
I'm most interested though in potentially moving up to be a face character. I know everyone wants to be a princess though, so my hopes aren't super high for that. Probably need to work on my acting and dealing with children before I even attempt it anyway! Ah the awkwardness of being around kids when you're the youngest in the family. I'm sure many of you can relate!
But I used to dance, and I can sing and my mixed blessing in having an already very princessy voice might actually come in handy there as well. Just concerned about height I guess since I'm somewhere within 5'3" and 5'4".

Anyway...
Very excited!

I hope it works out somehow, I love meeting new people.
I love to talk too, in case you didn't figure from this post. Hehe.


----------



## Berlioz70

Cali_Sparrow said:


> 18 - 19 is apparently pretty young for a CP cast member?



No 18-19 is fine! You just have to be at least 18 and in college, so your age will not affect whether or not you're hired!



Cali_Sparrow said:


> I bet this has been asked before but how much influence do you have in what area you work in?



To be hired as a character you have to go through an audition. If you pass the audition, you are in, if you don't then you'll be assigned another role. It seems like you already know a lot about face characters, so I won't go into much detail about that... however, most CPers are hired to be fur characters, that is what the audition is for. You have to be hand selected for a face character during the audition, you can't request it.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm 18 and i'll be doing the CP in the first semester of my sophmore year. On the contrary, I feel really young, hehe.


----------



## TinyBit

I'll be 19 (turn 19 in June) at the time of my CP in the Fall of 08. That semester would be the first sophomore semester (but obviously I'll be missing that).


----------



## joepic

YAY! My sister just applied for the CP!!!!!!

We're scheduling her interview tomorrow at 9:00.

I guess she's applying for Fall 2008. There was nowhere to check off what you were applying for... unless I just missed it. Is that alright?

She's nervous about the interview. I told her to come here and read the questions thread... Hopefully you guys can help her out.

She checked off BBB, Recreation, Merchandise, and Full Service Food and Beverages. 

What are the odds of her getting accepted... do you think they're good?


----------



## Joanna71985

That's awsome!! Good luck to her!


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> That's awsome!! Good luck to her!



Thanks! I'm so excited for her!

Do you think she still has an even chance of getting accepted? Was it too late to apply for the Fall '08 program?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Thanks! I'm so excited for her!
> 
> Do you think she still has an even chance of getting accepted? Was it too late to apply for the Fall '08 program?



Oh yeah, she has a chance. They are applying through April.


----------



## joepic

yay!! Thanks Joanna! You're always great with answering my questions. 

I'm going to try to get her to sign up here if she has any questions. 

I told her to read these threads.


----------



## Joanna71985

You're welcome.


----------



## ahoy kristen

question about apps!


i faxed mine in about a week ago [careerstart], & i called to ask when i should set up my interview, & the lady said i should wait for an email to confirm that i should set up my interview. i still haven't gotten the email though! is it normal for them to take this long to tell me they received my info?!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I've just been accepted on the Cultural Representative Program, which means I will be a World Showcase CM! I will be leaving in July, and the program lasts a year. Looking forward to meeting some of you there!


----------



## CelticBelle

hogwartsdropout said:


> I've just been accepted on the Cultural Representative Program, which means I will be a World Showcase CM! I will be leaving in July, and the program lasts a year. Looking forward to meeting some of you there!



Thats so cool!  I speak german and always thought it would be really cool to work at the WS.  But obviously Im not from germany.  haha


----------



## Joanna71985

hogwartsdropout said:


> I've just been accepted on the Cultural Representative Program, which means I will be a World Showcase CM! I will be leaving in July, and the program lasts a year. Looking forward to meeting some of you there!



Congrats!!


----------



## Deb6648

how much time do they give you to accept the offer/send in payment before it becomes void?


----------



## CelticBelle

Deb6648 said:


> how much time do they give you to accept the offer/send in payment before it becomes void?



They tell you that you must respond within 2 weeks to your offer, but when I called my recruiter i asked about this and she said that after 2 weeks, if you havent accepted or declined they will call you.  i think they do this so that people who are going to decline let them know and then they can fill it.  I was told that if you wait and they call you, you can tell them that yes you are interested, but still thinking and then you will be fine.  On the website after you accept it says you have 2 weeks to pay the program fee.  Im not sure what happens when you dont.


----------



## TinyBit

CelticBelle said:


> They tell you that you must respond within 2 weeks to your offer, but when I called my recruiter i asked about this and she said that after 2 weeks, if you havent accepted or declined they will call you.  i think they do this so that people who are going to decline let them know and then they can fill it.  I was told that if you wait and they call you, you can tell them that yes you are interested, but still thinking and then you will be fine.  On the website after you accept it says you have 2 weeks to pay the program fee.  Im not sure what happens when you dont.



I accepted my offer within my 2 weeks and then didnt quite have the $75 yet. I called my recruiter and got a one month extension. No problem. I think they were happy I called and told them.


----------



## Emma Emma Emily

okay so I have... had two jobs when I applied to the program and I just quit my barnes and noble job. Do I have to let Disney know? Bc I know that my friend is doing an internship at our state house and they want to be kept updated with his job status until he goes there.... so I dunno if Disney works the same way.


----------



## mjurkus

If you audition for a character performer (I'm dying to be Snow White!!) and are NOT selected, does that prevent you from getting a different on-stage role that you check off on your application? Like merchandise or character attendant??


----------



## csaribay

Emma Emma Emily said:


> okay so I have... had two jobs when I applied to the program and I just quit my barnes and noble job. Do I have to let Disney know? Bc I know that my friend is doing an internship at our state house and they want to be kept updated with his job status until he goes there.... so I dunno if Disney works the same way.



Nope, no need to worry about that.



mjurkus said:


> If you audition for a character performer (I'm dying to be Snow White!!) and are NOT selected, does that prevent you from getting a different on-stage role that you check off on your application? Like merchandise or character attendant??



If you don't pass a character audition, you can still be considered for normal CP roles. Most auditioning for character roles who do well during the typical interview process will receive a "strong candidate" letter in the mail, which certainly points in the direction of allowing someone to pursue a normal CP role if they don't make it into entertainment.


----------



## wenzdae

Hi guys!

I've read thru abuou 20 pages of this thread, just to see what everyone has been sayin, but there is A LOT of stuff here. I will eventually wade through it all, but I thought i would send out a short intro to say hello.

My name is Teresa, I'm 33 years old and my major is Gen. Ed. with a focus on Psych. & Family Studies. Although I have taken a break from that and am taking a couple culinary classes, simply because I was a cook in the Navy for six years and have found myself drawn to the kitchen in times of stress. I find that it is my one way to avoid the possible burnout related to the field of work I hope to eventually end up in. Anyone who has ever lived with me are witnesses to this, especially all the times spent baking for them when my classes hit a nerve from time to time.

I did the Fall 2004 CP (during 3 hurricanes). I  QSF&B in MK at Columbia Harbor House. I also did a whole lot of extra hours at all the parks. From Parades, crowd control, a taping for a video at DAK and taking pictures for guest during the Super Soap Weekend. I have stayed on as a seasonal cast member, doing at least one shift a year to stay current. My last visit was this past December with my mom (her first visit) where we spent about 5 days at the parks with a 7-night western cruise tucked in between those days. I will be returning to participate in the summer alumni this summer and am SO excited to be back.

My personal view on the many situations we come across in life, what you are willing to put into it is what you will get out of it. Sure, if you are fortunate to have some great people surrounding you in many of those places, it is a bonus. And even with a positive attitude, some days are still going to be challenging. I personally try to get all the good out of whatever happens and try to be understanding if I come across a speed bump from time to time.
I find this view helps in working in the diverse environment of Disney. There are so many things in the World that if you are not happy where you are, there are other avenues to  check out. Sure there are channels to go through, so instant self gratification is something left for our guests, not us. So a bit of patience is a good thing to include in your packing list.

Feel free to ask me anything or just say hi. 

Have a magical day!


----------



## wenzdae

spectroaddy said:


> I probably need to get accepted first, before asking all these continous questions!!!! Hope all of you are nit getting tired of me!!!!
> 
> 
> Do we still get in free during special nights (MVMCP, MNSSHP, or PP)??? Or do we have to work and get overtime that night, to purely enjoys shows??? I love seeing holiday wishes and hallowishes, great shows!!! I work just to be in the holiday atmosphere great and neat!!!



If you are looking to save on $$$ (and make some at the same time), I would recommend keeping an eye on the extra hours offered on the hub and working the parties when you are able to. I have always found a lot more avail within the week or so before scheduled special events. 
Sure you may not be able to have the freedom to do all you would do as a guest, but it is still a good experience. Try PAC if at all possible, since you have more chances on being outside to enjoy the festivities and fireworks. Whereas if you are working MVMCP and handing out cookies, you will be inside. Although that is just as fun too.






CelticBelle said:


> Does anyone have any advice for looking for flights??
> 
> I want to start looking for tickets so I know the price, etc.  But I am sooo lost!
> 
> I have no clue what companies are better and geez am I confused by having to switch planes and all that.  Do I actually have to switch planes!  like recheck all my stuff??  or do I get to stay on the same plane?  Wow I am going nuts!



I'm not sure if you have bought your tickets, but I have been told to try to look right after midnight. Simply because all the tickets placed on hold are released for sale. 



lime said:


> I'll be 22 next year, just before I would start my CP...
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance. I was concerned because it seemed like many of you did your first CP as frosh, that I would be the old person just hanging around. If others are as old/older than I am, I'm sure I will feel comfortable!



I surely hope being 22 doesn't make you feel like an "old person" 
Of course this comes from a 33 y.o. I will have to admit finding others in the 30 on up age range in the CP can happen, but our numbers are a much smaller percentage compared to the 20 somethings.
Of course I will always be a kid at heart, no matter my age


----------



## Joanna71985

Deb6648 said:


> how much time do they give you to accept the offer/send in payment before it becomes void?



2 weeks to accept/decline. But I believe if you call, they may grant an extension.



Emma Emma Emily said:


> okay so I have... had two jobs when I applied to the program and I just quit my barnes and noble job. Do I have to let Disney know? Bc I know that my friend is doing an internship at our state house and they want to be kept updated with his job status until he goes there.... so I dunno if Disney works the same way.



Nope. You don't have to call Disney about that. 



mjurkus said:


> If you audition for a character performer (I'm dying to be Snow White!!) and are NOT selected, does that prevent you from getting a different on-stage role that you check off on your application? Like merchandise or character attendant??



Nope (unless the ones you selected were full). I didn't pass my audition, and I got another role.


----------



## CelticBelle

wenzdae said:


> I'm not sure if you have bought your tickets, but I have been told to try to look right after midnight. Simply because all the tickets placed on hold are released for sale.



Thanks!  And nice to meet you!


----------



## spectroaddy

wenzdae said:


> If you are looking to save on $$$ (and make some at the same time), I would recommend keeping an eye on the extra hours offered on the hub and working the parties when you are able to. I have always found a lot more avail within the week or so before scheduled special events.
> Sure you may not be able to have the freedom to do all you would do as a guest, but it is still a good experience. Try PAC if at all possible, since you have more chances on being outside to enjoy the festivities and fireworks. Whereas if you are working MVMCP and handing out cookies, you will be inside. Although that is just as fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you have bought your tickets, but I have been told to try to look right after midnight. Simply because all the tickets placed on hold are released for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I surely hope being 22 doesn't make you feel like an "old person"
> Of course this comes from a 33 y.o. I will have to admit finding others in the 30 on up age range in the CP can happen, but our numbers are a much smaller percentage compared to the 20 somethings.
> Of course I will always be a kid at heart, no matter my age



Thank you for your advice, I will take it into consideration!!! I still have not got accepted, my status is still pending (call today to casting, not my recruiter), I was so disappointed, when they told I might have to wait another week, which would make over 4 weeks. Anybody else having this problem, does this mean I will likely get rejected since its taking so long???


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Thank you for your advice, I will take it into consideration!!! I still have not got accepted, my status is still pending (call today to casting, not my recruiter), I was so disappointed, when they told I might have to wait another week, which would make over 4 weeks. Anybody else having this problem, does this mean I will likely get rejected since its taking so long???



I had to wait 5 weeks.


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna, can you still be rejected after 5 weeks of torturing waiting??? This is most likely my 3rd going into my 4 week. I hope disney wouldn't do this to me. I don't want to bother my recruiter, since she is a factor in me getting accepted.


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Joanna, can you still be rejected after 5 weeks of torturing waiting??? This is most likely my 3rd going into my 4 week. I hope disney wouldn't do this to me. I don't want to bother my recruiter, since she is a factor in me getting accepted.



Only if the roles you chosen are all full. Hang in there. I have a good feeling something is coming soon.


----------



## wenzdae

spectroaddy said:


> Thank you for your advice, I will take it into consideration!!! I still have not got accepted, my status is still pending (call today to casting, not my recruiter), I was so disappointed, when they told I might have to wait another week, which would make over 4 weeks. Anybody else having this problem, does this mean I will likely get rejected since its taking so long???



You know I was worried too. Simply because I read around about other people getting their letters, I thought "how rude" I am a seasonal cast member, why the hold up. But i rethought it after the fact.

I faxed my stuff Feb 7, mailed them out on the 11th and FINALLY got my letter on March 17. a lil over five weeks if my math is right.
Of course they list to contact after 3 weeks, which increased my stress level a bit. Plus I really have no idea if my "trying" to log in to the acceptance area made a difference...and i tried quite a few times 

After re-reading a few things,  i realized those acceptances i was reading about were from those who may have sent their info a bit earlier than me. Of course if we all have to be there by May 21, not getting the acceptance soon puts those folks in a tight spot. I was personally applying to other areas here at home JIK...I called recruiting so many times I was ready to scream. But like I said before, patience if you got it. Even if looking back i was about to blow.
Sigh.


*on a side note, I wonder if I have to give up my red ID. I am kind of attached to it 
and the whole white CP id feels like a step in a different direction. 
although, with that ID do they limit the amount of visits of friends/family you can have? cuz at a CT i think it was 6 visits (or is it 4...i forget, i never use them all).
Plus I am SO looking forward to possibly doing another cruise if there is a price i can afford AND time off...
OR it will be a road trip to sanibel island. Since last time I went we went to clearwater and daytona. I gotta go see all the pretty seashells. AND yep, i'll have my car. Fun lil road trip from nebraska with my mom. We'll c how it ends!


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna71985 said:


> Only if the roles you chosen are all full. Hang in there. I have a good feeling something is coming soon.



Thanks, Joanna I applied for attractions, merchandise and hospitality as most choices, and I even checked off qsfb and others to increase my chances. I had my interviewed on feb.11th, mailed my rolecheck list, but wanted to change my roles list again, so I had to mail another checklist on Feb 25th. I really hope it comes soon. Thank you again for your confidence in me, haven't given up hope yet.



wenzdae said:


> You know I was worried too. Simply because I read around about other people getting their letters, I thought "how rude" I am a seasonal cast member, why have i not heard n e thing. But i rethought it after the fact.
> 
> I faxed my stuff Feb 7, mailed them out on the 11th and FINALLY got my letter on March 17. a lil over five weeks if my math is right.
> Of course they list to contact after 3 weeks, which increased my stress level a bit. Plus I really have no idea if my "trying" to log in to the acceptance area made a difference...and i tried quite a few times
> 
> After re-reading a few things,  i realized those acceptances i was reading about were from those who may have sent their info a bit earlier than me. Of course if we all have to be there by May 21, not getting the acceptance soon puts those folks in a tight spot. I was personally applying to other areas here at home JIK...I called recruiting so many times I was ready to scream. But like I said before, patience if you got it. Even if looking back i was about to blow.
> Sigh.



Thank you as well, you are right it does kind of make me worried b/c I have heard of everyone else getting "acceptance letters" and not me, plus they said contact in 3 weeks if no reply, makes it even harder. I will be patient and wait!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Thanks, Joanna I applied for attractions, merchandise and hospitality as most choices, and I even checked off qsfb and others to increase my chances. I had my interviewed on feb.11th, mailed my rolecheck list, but wanted to change my roles list again, so I had to mail another checklist on Feb 25th. I really hope it comes soon. Thank you again for your confidence in me, haven't given up hope yet.



You are very welcome.


----------



## csaribay

wenzdae said:


> I faxed my stuff Feb 7, mailed them out on the 11th and FINALLY got my letter on March 17. a lil over five weeks if my math is right.



Interviewed on Feb 22nd, and still waiting to hear Disney's decision- I'm seasonal too. This past Friday I received a pending decision letter, and I've heard there's potentially a different process that is done for anyone with an active status. Not sure if there's any truth to that though.



wenzdae said:


> *on a side note, I wonder if I have to give up my red ID. I am kind of attached to it ....and the whole white CP id feels like a step in a different direction.  although, with that ID do they limit the amount of visits of friends/family you can have? cuz at a CT i think it was 6 visits (or is it 4...i forget, i never use them all).



In most cases, even if you change areas, your red ID should continue to work and you will not need to replace it. Keep in mind that CT cast and program cast have the same amount of visits via their Main Entrance Pass (which is six times per year for three persons not including yourself).


----------



## wenzdae

csaribay said:


> Interviewed on Feb 22nd, and still waiting to hear Disney's decision- I'm seasonal too. This past Friday I received a pending decision letter, and I've heard there's potentially a different process that is done for anyone with an active status. Not sure if there's any truth to that though.
> 
> 
> 
> In most cases, even if you change areas, your red ID should continue to work and you will not need to replace it. Keep in mind that CT cast and program cast have the same amount of visits via their Main Entrance Pass (which is six times per year for three persons not including yourself).




I hope i can still keep the id. I am wondering though about the times I choose to use the buses then to get to work. Do they just go off the housing ID we also will have or do they pay attention? I suppose I can always keep it flipped over to only show the back. I am sure though if we do have to get the white cards that I'll turn over my red on, cuz last time I had to pay to replace my ID when i lost it. Not that is costs a lot, but that could be cash for gas money.


----------



## CelticBelle

what is the red ID?  Whats the difference?  Thanks!


----------



## namara87

^^^The red ID is the seasonal ID for CM's.  It's circumstances seem to be different depending on where you were/are statused.  After I went seasonal on my first program, I was able to keep my red ID , even when I was back in AZ, but when I came back for my second program (I went from DAK merch to MS Ops), I had to hand it over and they gave me a white ID (for cp's or 3 month probation period) agian.  But I had a friend who was able to keep his seasonal ID and white ID during his third CP (He went from Safaris to Fantasmic).  Acess Control also told me that I should have turned my seasonal ID in before I went back home....it's so confusing.  Guess that's what happens working for such a huge company....

On another note....is ANYONE out there doing the CP @ DLR?  I just got accepted via phone call, but I have not received my packet cause of a mail mix-up....and I am literally DYING to find out my role.  It may make the difference of whether I go or not.  My #1 is Guest Relations, then Front Desk, then Ticket Seller....


----------



## Sehsun

lime said:


> I'm hesitant to do CP my last semester of college because I'll be missing out on a lot of "lasts" with friends, but am also nervous of doing CP after graduating - I'm afraid of being the oldest one there! What do you think of my situation, and have you ever heard of anyone doing the CP after graduating???



You will definitely not be too old.  I did the CP the semester after I graduated, and I knew other people who did as well.  That was a great time for me to do it because if I wanted to go to grad school, it would be a good break for me before I went back to school again.  Also, if I really liked it, I was thinking of extending, and then I wouldn't have to worry about what to do with my apartment lease, scholarships, etc.. I also thought (at the time) that if I wanted to stay with the company, it would be super hard for me to go back to school to finish.  That was when I didn't know about seasonal status, which is a wonderful thing. 

If you check out this thread, it may help you find out what the ages are of people who participate in the CP.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Hi everyone, I have a few questions about discounts. They told us about this at the interviews but I can't quite remember it all!
Do we get money off at the hotels if we book it while we are there for our family members? Am I correct in saying that we will have to be present at the hotel while our family members check in?

Do we get any discounts with Delta flights, since I think Disney owns them??

Also, I think they said that we get some park passes for family members too. How does this work? Thanks!


----------



## joepic

My sister just had her interview for Fall '08 today at 9:45! 

Her interviewer was Mary Kay. Anyone have her before?

Anyway, my sister said the interview went well, she faxed and mailed everything out today.  She said the interview was about 15 minutes long.

She was asked if she would consider doing QSF&B... she said yes, thank god.

Now does this mean she'll likely get accepted into QSF&B? I know she's applying late, so chances are high that she would. However, she checked off FSF&B, BBB, Character Attendant, and I believe Recreation. 

Do you think she has a good chance getting accepted into the program??


----------



## fall08CP

joepic said:


> My sister just had her interview for Fall '08 today at 9:45!
> 
> Her interviewer was Mary Kay. Anyone have her before?
> 
> Anyway, my sister said the interview went well, she faxed and mailed everything out today.  She said the interview was about 15 minutes long.
> 
> _She was asked if she would consider doing QSF&B... she said yes, thank god.
> 
> Now does this mean she'll likely get accepted into QSF&B? _I know she's applying late, so chances are high that she would. However, she checked off FSF&B, BBB, Character Attendant, and I believe Recreation.
> 
> Do you think she has a good chance getting accepted into the program??


I've heard from many that if you check off QSFB, you'll most likely get it. I didn't check it off and I hope that doesn't mean I didn't get in! Yesterday marked 2 weeks for me and I'm dying to find out......!


----------



## Lansley1

I know that when I was there, If you checked Quick Food, you will get it.  There is always a huge demand for Quick Service cast members.  I am not going to lie, my friend did it in MGM studios and did not like it.  But its what you make of it.  I am not saying that she will definitely get accepted, but the chances are very good!


----------



## Sehsun

hogwartsdropout said:


> Do we get money off at the hotels if we book it while we are there for our family members? Am I correct in saying that we will have to be present at the hotel while our family members check in?



You will get a discount on the Disney resorts.  If you are staying with your family, you will get more of a discount than if the hotel room was just for them.



> Do we get any discounts with Delta flights, since I think Disney owns them??



I don't think we get any discounts on Delta flights.  I am not aware that Disney owns them.  On the Hub, the only airline discounts that appear are for Aer Lingus and Lufthansa (but Disney does not own those).



> Also, I think they said that we get some park passes for family members too. How does this work? Thanks!



During the CP, you will receive a maingate pass that will allow you to bring up to 3 people into the parks.  You can do this for 6 days in your program.  These passes are park hoppers.  If you don't bring 3 people on a day you are using the passes, they do not roll over to the next day.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Thank you!


----------



## graygables

I have a question about the main gate...does that apply to people with children, too?  I'll only be able to get my hubby and kids in 6 times during the course of my CP?  If that's the case, I'll need to start saving up for some park hoppers...


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> I have a question about the main gate...does that apply to people with children, too?  I'll only be able to get my hubby and kids in 6 times during the course of my CP?  If that's the case, I'll need to start saving up for some park hoppers...



Yes. It applies to everyone.


----------



## Sehsun

hogwartsdropout said:


> Thank you!



You are very welcome!


----------



## CheshireSmile

So it is my lot in life that I look truly horrible in hats of all sorts.  I have come to terms with this.  I have noticed several roles at Disney have a hat as part of their costume, and now I'm wondering if you have a hat as part of your costume do you HAVE to wear the hat?  I know they keep you cool and the sun off your face, and in some places look very fetching with the costume, but really, I really do look awful in hats.

Also, I know the CP buses are just for the CP participants, but what if my family or friends are visiting and would like to see the complexes?  How do they get there?  Do they have to walk over?  And where are the complexes anyhow, in relation to the other hotels and parks and things?


----------



## Nicole786

I wanted to subscribe but also ask a question

from your experience, how hard is it to get into the program academic wise? I have my heart set on doing this to the point that i'm making a pretty heavy decision school wise just to make it easier for me to do this, i know there aren't guarantees but i know my academic standings and just want to know if its a good possibility


----------



## Nicole786

double post, delete


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

wenzdae said:


> Plus I really have no idea if my "trying" to log in to the acceptance area made a difference...and i tried quite a few times


Logging in early gave me message that doing so may delay my letter.    I've logged in twice (its been 3 weeks) and I'm so tempted to do it again, but I'm afraid they'll do something worse - like not accept me at all!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Bounce_Tigger said:


> Logging in early gave me message that doing so may delay my letter.    I've logged in twice (its been 3 weeks) and I'm so tempted to do it again, but I'm afraid they'll do something worse - like not accept me at all!



Not something I really need to know but how do you log in early? It says something about having a verification code in order to log in. Anyway just curious.


----------



## Deb6648

can you change you arrival date if you need to after you have already chosen it?


----------



## Katy0708

CheshireSmile said:


> So it is my lot in life that I look truly horrible in hats of all sorts.  I have come to terms with this.  I have noticed several roles at Disney have a hat as part of their costume, and now I'm wondering if you have a hat as part of your costume do you HAVE to wear the hat?  I know they keep you cool and the sun off your face, and in some places look very fetching with the costume, but really, I really do look awful in hats.



Funny that you mentioned this!
I worked in QSFB my first program, and when I got there, i noticed they wore hats and my first thought was "are you kidding me." I NEVER loved to wear hats, and personally, i think i look stupid in one. But yes they are a part of your costume, and yes you will HAVE to wear it. I couldn't start work one day beceause I didn't have a hat. I was told to walk to costuming (about little less than a mile) and get one....  
so yes they are important!


----------



## Sehsun

CheshireSmile said:


> Also, I know the CP buses are just for the CP participants, but what if my family or friends are visiting and would like to see the complexes?  How do they get there?  Do they have to walk over?  And where are the complexes anyhow, in relation to the other hotels and parks and things?



You will have to sign your visitors in at the front gate of the apartment complex. They can bring their cars. They just cannot stay overnight. 

It took me about 20 minutes to drive to the MK. Chatham Square is about 5 miles from Sea World/Discovery Cove/Aquatica.



Nicole786 said:


> I wanted to subscribe but also ask a question from your experience, how hard is it to get into the program academic wise? I have my heart set on doing this to the point that i'm making a pretty heavy decision school wise just to make it easier for me to do this, i know there aren't guarantees but i know my academic standings and just want to know if its a good possibility



All you have to do is be in good standing with your school - which means you have to meet your school's GPA requirements, credit hours earned, etc. (from the WDWCP website)



Deb6648 said:


> can you change you arrival date if you need to after you have already chosen it?



I know some people who wanted to change from Fall to Fall Advantage from my program, and they were able to. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## wenzdae

Bounce_Tigger said:


> Logging in early gave me message that doing so may delay my letter.    I've logged in twice (its been 3 weeks) and I'm so tempted to do it again, but I'm afraid they'll do something worse - like not accept me at all!



Yeah, each time I logged in it said it too. Of course I started trying after calling recruiting and they said the letters were getting ready to be sent out..i think that was about 2 weeks before I got mine. So if it did delay it, it wasn't a huge wait. Of course I say it now after I have accepted my spot. If you asked me while I was waiting it felt like forever 

I think what made the wait seem longer was being told to check in after 3 weeks. Then when I did call to be told it was going to be a longer wait. Most likely because of the huge response. But really, being flexible in this kind of situation is to your advantage with a company of this size, IMHO.


----------



## wenzdae

shastatikipunch said:


> Not something I really need to know but how do you log in early? It says something about having a verification code in order to log in. Anyway just curious.



Having gone through the acceptance steps before is what helps in knowing the log in process. I would suggest waiting for you letter before trying though.


----------



## allieb93

Does anyone know how long the bus takes to get you to work and to other places around town? I am trying to decide if I want to take the bus or bring a car!


----------



## Joanna71985

allieb93 said:


> Does anyone know how long the bus takes to get you to work and to other places around town? I am trying to decide if I want to take the bus or bring a car!



It can take awhile. Especially at certain times of the day. Trust me on this- if you can, bring a car!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Nicole786 said:


> I wanted to subscribe but also ask a question
> 
> from your experience, how hard is it to get into the program academic wise? I have my heart set on doing this to the point that i'm making a pretty heavy decision school wise just to make it easier for me to do this, i know there aren't guarantees but i know my academic standings and just want to know if its a good possibility



As long as you are in good standing with your school, you should be fine.


----------



## wenzdae

allieb93 said:


> Does anyone know how long the bus takes to get you to work and to other places around town? I am trying to decide if I want to take the bus or bring a car!



Let me give you a break down of the time it takes to get from Chatham to MK. Of course it may take a lil longer for that specific park, which you will find as I explain. And this breakdown is if you have your own car. And let me add to this is if you are smart and take this tip: Make sure you have your costumes and not wait for the last minute to get it before your shift and run the chances of having every other person in the park with the same plan...cuz then you have to play the waiting game then.

First I always like to give myself a cushion time of half an hour to get from apt to work. Things to factor in would first include that Disney is on 46 square miles, correct me someone if I am wrong though. So, even if we are on property, the drive without traffic will still take at least 15 min on the roads after leaving your apartment before reaching any park. Then include having to get through the gates all the guests are going through (although they dedicate a couple lanes for CMs). There is a back way to take for MK, I am not too familiar with the other parks tho. The difference in travel time is only a lil, although you do avoid the tourists.

Then you have to find a parking spot. And I am sure that is a normal obstacle when one works in any kind of large company...even when goin to school it is a struggle.

At MK you then have to hop on a bus that takes you from parking to the tunnels. Depending on your start (and end) time there will be other CMs trying to make the trip. Plus the bus loads that come from housing for CPS 

once you get on that it is only 5 or so minutes. 

If you are not yet in costume you will have to get to the locker room, change and walk to your area. Of course you do get walk time at MK, but that is pretty much most of what you have to get thru when going to work.

Sure, that sounds like a lot, but once you get in the grove of it all, having a car has it's good sides. Especially when remembering the buses not so good sides. Once I heard one of the buses caught on fire. Many times I just try to stay out of their way, especially after being on one that was speeding past a WDW bus to cut it off too close to be able to merge onto the interstate...a scary moment you had to have been in I suppose.

And really, it is not too bad really. But when dealing with the bus you have to factor in a few other things. The one bonus is you put yourself in potential networking situations. And networking is a big thing as a CP. Of course there are times tho that you just want a little quiet time. Then I would suggest to make sure you have head phones to listen to some kind of musical device.


----------



## shastatikipunch

wenzdae said:


> Having gone through the acceptance steps before is what helps in knowing the log in process. I would suggest waiting for you letter before trying though.



Yeah it's not something I'd try. I was just curious how people knew how to do it.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> As long as you are in good standing with your school, you should be fine.



With certain schools that aren't partnered I'm not sure how extensively they check your academic history. Only because I've known a few people who have gotten into the program whose grades were wayyyyy below par. Better to be safe then sorry though, I'd try buckling down as much as possible so you can reach your goal, which of course is the CP.


----------



## Deb6648

This may be a stupid question but are there any formal or semi-formal events for the CPers that I would need to bring a nice dress to or something like that? What kinds of different events do they set up for us? 

Thanks!


----------



## namara87

Deb6648 said:


> This may be a stupid question but are there any formal or semi-formal events for the CPers that I would need to bring a nice dress to or something like that? What kinds of different events do they set up for us?
> 
> Thanks!



Yeah there are a few.  The winter formal being one.  I believe there is some kind of spring dance too.  I went to the winter ball thing on my first program...it seemed like most people were semi-dressy, but there were some who wore full out formal wear.


----------



## jpod523

just a small question, since i still have a few more weeks of waiting to hear anything.  

i don't have a car, so therefore i'll be one of those people who have to rely on the bus for everything.  where specifically do they all go?  obviously they go to the  disney parks, but do they go to each resort too?  and what stores do they go to?  i guess i'm asking, what are the bus routes and schedules like?  if i get accepted, hopefully i'd find someone to carpool with.


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> just a small question, since i still have a few more weeks of waiting to hear anything.
> 
> i don't have a car, so therefore i'll be one of those people who have to rely on the bus for everything.  where specifically do they all go?  obviously they go to the  disney parks, but do they go to each resort too?  and what stores do they go to?  i guess i'm asking, what are the bus routes and schedules like?  if i get accepted, hopefully i'd find someone to carpool with.



The buses go to all 4 parks, the 2 water parks, Downtown Disney, Walmart, and there are also transfer vans for the resorts (if the buses don't go directly to any).


----------



## Sehsun

In addition to what Joanna said, the bus that goes to Wal-Mart also goes to the FL Mall - it says on last fall's bus schedule that it replaces a Wal-Mart stop once a week, I think it looks like. Some other places the buses go to are as follows:

- Vista Federal Credit Union (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
- Publix/Walgreens plaza (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
- Crossroads Plaza (there is a post office here, as well as places to eat and other stores - this is on the same route that goes to TL & DTD)

You can pick up a bus schedule during check-in.  I recommend picking up a couple!


----------



## CelticBelle

Sehsun said:


> In addition to what Joanna said, the bus that goes to Wal-Mart also goes to the FL Mall - it says on last fall's bus schedule that it replaces a Wal-Mart stop once a week, I think it looks like. Some other places the buses go to are as follows:
> 
> - Vista Federal Credit Union (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
> - Publix/Walgreens plaza (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
> - Crossroads Plaza (there is a post office here, as well as places to eat and other stores - this is on the same route that goes to TL & DTD)
> 
> You can pick up a bus schedule during check-in.  I recommend picking up a couple!



What is publix?

Also I will indeed pick up as many schedules as I can.  I take the bus everywhere around my town now (my car is always broken)  and I have a bus schedule in every purse and every backpack as well as in my desk.  that way Im never stranded or curious I can always find my way around.


----------



## jpod523

CelticBelle said:


> What is publix?
> 
> Also I will indeed pick up as many schedules as I can.  I take the bus everywhere around my town now (my car is always broken)  and I have a bus schedule in every purse and every backpack as well as in my desk.  that way Im never stranded or curious I can always find my way around.




i believe publix is a grocery store, though i've never seen or been to one.  i, too, will have as many bus schedules as possible if i'm there.


----------



## csaribay

jpod523 said:


> i believe publix is a grocery store, though i've never seen or been to one.  i, too, will have as many bus schedules as possible if i'm there.



You're correct, Publix is a full-service grocery store.


----------



## Sehsun

csaribay said:


> You're correct, Publix is a full-service grocery store.



Yup, it's a common grocery store you'll see in the southeastern part of the US.  Well, at least in FL and GA that I know for sure.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sehsun said:


> In addition to what Joanna said, the bus that goes to Wal-Mart also goes to the FL Mall - it says on last fall's bus schedule that it replaces a Wal-Mart stop once a week, I think it looks like. Some other places the buses go to are as follows:
> 
> - Vista Federal Credit Union (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
> - Publix/Walgreens plaza (same route that goes to Wal-Mart)
> - Crossroads Plaza (there is a post office here, as well as places to eat and other stores - this is on the same route that goes to TL & DTD)
> 
> You can pick up a bus schedule during check-in.  I recommend picking up a couple!



I had several (including 2 hanging by my bed).


----------



## fall08CP

I'm sorry in advance if this has already been asked. 

Are there busses that easily take you from Chatham to Vista and vice versa?


----------



## Pendragon1515

hey guys!  so i know that everybody is really into the questions....after all look at the thread title!    but i wanted to take this opportunity to say congratulations to everybody who has gotten into the Disney college program!  and for those of you waiting....i know how it feels!  But i will be seeing you down there!!!

Tyler
Arrival: May 19th
Costuming!


----------



## Joanna71985

fall08CP said:


> I'm sorry in advance if this has already been asked.
> 
> Are there busses that easily take you from Chatham to Vista and vice versa?



Yes. It is a lot easier getting from Chatham to Vista, though. There aren't that many buse that go Vista-Chatham.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

hi everyone! Well i am waiting to hear back for my cp. Hope i got in. I have a question though anyone know where exactly the apartments are? Thanks for the help.

 Rebecca


----------



## namara87

Fairyprincess316 said:


> hi everyone! Well i am waiting to hear back for my cp. Hope i got in. I have a question though anyone know where exactly the apartments are? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Rebecca




Vista is located right off of the 535 and meadow creek drive...I believe south of the 4?  Chatham is off of International Drive and Little Lake Bryan...same with Patterson Court.


----------



## jpod523

i'm going to ask yet another question!  sorry if i'm bugging everyone.  i did actually look for this answer and i couldn't find it.

are the beds in the housing extra-long twin or normal twin?  i'd assume they'd be extra long, but i'm just curious.


----------



## Sehsun

Fairyprincess316 said:


> hi everyone! Well i am waiting to hear back for my cp. Hope i got in. I have a question though anyone know where exactly the apartments are? Thanks for the help.
> 
> Rebecca



Rebecca, good luck with hearing back!

This website may help a little with the addresses, if you are trying to find out driving directions.



jpod523 said:


> are the beds in the housing extra-long twin or normal twin?  i'd assume they'd be extra long, but i'm just curious.



The beds are normal twin beds, so they are not like beds you would find in a dorm. Never hurts to bring XL-twin sheets though - that's what I brought because that's what I used all throughout college.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

Thanks for the help guys. 

 Rebecca


----------



## csaribay

Fairyprincess316 said:


> I have a question though anyone know where exactly the apartments are? Thanks for the help.



Just to add, here's a link to Google Maps that shows both Chatham Square (Point A) and Vista Way (Point B), and the shortest route between the two.


----------



## LittleMameido

Hello everyone!

First post, so a little insight for you, I'm a freshman in a Texas college, and within the last couple of days I was accepted as a lifeguard in the CP. Really getting out of control about my excitment! 
 
I'm signed up for the Fall Advantage program. Any one else? I'm hoping to get to know some people in a similar situation, cause its better then going blindly....heh, and I'm just extremly inquistive about it all. 
 
I've always wanted to go to Disney World....working there is a step up! Lol.


----------



## Joanna71985

LittleMameido said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> First post, so a little insight for you, I'm a freshman in a Texas college, and within the last couple of days I was accepted as a lifeguard in the CP. Really getting out of control about my excitment!
> 
> I'm signed up for the Fall Advantage program. Any one else? I'm hoping to get to know some people in a similar situation, cause its better then going blindly....heh, and I'm just extremly inquistive about it all.
> 
> I've always wanted to go to Disney World....working there is a step up! Lol.



Congrats, and welcome to the DIS!!  I will be doing the summer program, and checking in on May 21.


----------



## LittleAlice

So I'm bit confused on the cp    I know that ifyou do apply you work at Disney and for a character part you must audition but what I dont understand is the school part of it    disney offers classes yes but that's all I really know   I wanted to major in journalism and minor in drama but will I be able to take classes can I     should I     am I even in the right direction


----------



## joepic

csaribay said:


> Just to add, here's a link to Google Maps that shows both Chatham Square (Point A) and Vista Way (Point B), and the shortest route between the two.



Chris this is great! Thanks......

also, when will you be updating your blog for this week?


----------



## teacher100

My son is only a sophomore in high school, but he would like to do career start or the college program.    He really doesn't know what he wants to do with his life yet so I thought the career start might be good for him.  Is there a big difference between the two?  He said he thinks he would like to do merchandise or ride attendant.  Do the career start people get on the bottom of the list for those?  He also would like to do character attendant, but I noticed that was just for the college program.  He also would enjoy being a character, but that sounds very competetive.

Can you do this if you are in any college like a community college or are their only certain colleges that have this.

It sounds like everyone here really loves the program, but are there any horror stories?  

What kinds of questions are on the application?  He may not have work experience, but he is an honor student and will hopefully be an Eagle Scout.  I don't want him to look forward to this for two years and be rejected.

And for the biggy.  What type of people do these?  Unfortunately my son is a little different making him a loner and sometimes a victim of bullying. He also has Tourette's syndrome which causes teasing as well.   I am hoping that something like this might "bring him out" since he should have a lot of company that loves Disney.  One of his biggest mistakes in middle school was listing all Disney movies as his faborite movies.


----------



## csaribay

teacher100 said:


> My son is only a sophomore in high school, but he would like to do career start or the college program.    He really doesn't know what he wants to do with his life yet so I thought the career start might be good for him.  Is there a big difference between the two?  He said he thinks he would like to do merchandise or ride attendant.  Do the career start people get on the bottom of the list for those?  He also would like to do character attendant, but I noticed that was just for the college program.  He also would enjoy being a character, but that sounds very competetive.



The College Program and CareerStart program are functionally equivalent programs, with a reduction in the types of roles available for the latter (as you've already seen & mentioned). Unfortunately the two entertainment roles (performer and attendant) are not available on the CareerStart program, at least not initially (these may be an option if your son chooses to extend his program into another season). CareerStart candidates are not "lumped at the bottom", but are generally considered in the same pool for available roles as the College Program.



teacher100 said:


> Can you do this if you are in any college like a community college or are their only certain colleges that have this.



Any school that will recognize that he is participating in the Disney College Program will work. Most community colleges are fine. The Disney CareerStart program doesn't require any affiliation with a post-secondary institution, instead requiring successful graduation from high-school within the last 48 months.



teacher100 said:


> It sounds like everyone here really loves the program, but are there any horror stories?



While most on this board have had a great time, it's not for everyone. Of course you can't know until you go, so he'd have to try it out and give it a whirl for himself. The thing that helps is remembering that this is a real work experience that can be challenging, and it may include work long hours. A lot of people who are dissatisfied with the programs often come down with the wrong expectations (thinking that there won't be that much work).



teacher100 said:


> What kinds of questions are on the application?  He may not have work experience, but he is an honor student and will hopefully be an Eagle Scout.  I don't want him to look forward to this for two years and be rejected.



You can get a copy of the application at wdwcareerstart.com. The questions are pretty basic, although for the CareerStart program, I do believe there's a short question section (e.g. Why do you want to participate/What do you anticipate to gain out of the experience?). I also believe that a recommendation is required as well. Academics, generally speaking, only have a very limited impact on selection: most of the focus is put on a candidate's phone interview, and how well that candidate performs during the interview. It is a selective internship program, and while not all who apply will be accepted, most who fit the description of a Disney Cast Member (friendly, knowledgeable [in the sense that they're willing to go through the steps of conflict resolution, previous parks experience is not necessary], approachable) will be offered a roles.



teacher100 said:


> And for the biggy.  What type of people do these?  Unfortunately my son is a little different making him a loner and sometimes a victim of bullying. He also has Tourette's syndrome which causes teasing as well.   I am hoping that something like this might "bring him out" since he should have a lot of company that loves Disney.  One of his biggest mistakes in middle school was listing all Disney movies as his faborite movies.



Well, I think it's fair to say that the programs attracts all walks of life. It's almost like high-school in some regard- it's a varied experience for sure. What I will say is that the majority of people are very friendly however, and to go along with that; most seem extroverted. Anyone who would seem to be the "bully-type" probably doesn't make it far in the recruiting process. 

I should also mention that people have different motivations for this program. While yes, there are some people who really love Disney, far and away the bulk of people can be described as only have an interest in Disney, but are more interested in the unique aspects of the program (it's a semester off from school [sometimes with credit], a chance to get a foot in the door with Disney, a chance to meet friends for a lifetime, etc).

As long as your son keeps an open mind, he'll be fine. He'll probably benefit greatly from the environment since there are so many extroverted people and experiences- which may help him open up more.



joepic said:


> Chris this is great! Thanks......
> 
> also, when will you be updating your blog for this week?



I've been pretty busy, but probably sometime mid-week.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Few questions..

Is there anywhere that I can hang my washing out? Or does it all have to be done in dryers?

How much are the discounts on hotel rooms? I just want to book one night for my birthday. Do I just have to call them and see what is on offer? (that's what I do now while i'm at the disney store)

And are CM's able to use their Disney ID to get fastpasses while in the parks?


----------



## Sehsun

hogwartsdropout said:


> Is there anywhere that I can hang my washing out? Or does it all have to be done in dryers?



There are no places to hang your laundry in the apartments, but you can always use a laundry rack - Wal-Mart has them. My roommate brought one, and I often used it to hang my wet laundry - that way I would save $1 (washers are $1 per use and dryers are $1 per use).



> How much are the discounts on hotel rooms? I just want to book one night for my birthday. Do I just have to call them and see what is on offer? (that's what I do now while i'm at the disney store)



When a cast member wants to stay in a resort, they can get up to 50% off the room (provided certain rooms are available). If those rooms are not available, the discount will be from 25-40% off. If a family member/friend wants to stay in a room, the discounts can be anywhere from 25-40%, based on availability. There are sometimes special discounts for the holiday seasons as well. You can either call the resorts or go online to reserve the rooms.



> And are CM's able to use their Disney ID to get fastpasses while in the parks?



Yes they are! All you have to do is use it like any park ticket - just insert it in the FP slot and out comes a FP!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Thanks a lot Sehsun!


----------



## csaribay

....Sehsun is too quick!

[snip]


----------



## Sehsun

hogwartsdropout said:


> Thanks a lot Sehsun!



You're very welcome!



csaribay said:


> ....Sehsun is too quick!
> 
> [snip]



 Hehe, not usually - you are quicker Chris!


----------



## wenzdae

oops, pay no attention to the short attention span girl


----------



## LittleMameido

So, I was wondering about a couple of things if anyone would like to take the time to answer;

1. Do I need to bring my ethernet cord to the apartment, or is it all wireless? 

2. Is a Cast Member limited to the number they themselves enter the parks? I wasn't to clear, thinking it might mean you could bring three of your family or friends in for free up to six times. 

3. And finally, I go to a juinor college in Texas that doesn't offer credit for the Disney College Program...but what if I did all long distance learning? Wouldn't I technically be earning credit through my college? 

The advisors at my college don't know how to answer my DCP questions for the most part, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping this is a good leap of faith.  

Thanks to anyone!


----------



## wenzdae

LittleMameido said:


> So, I was wondering about a couple of things if anyone would like to take the time to answer;
> 
> 1. Do I need to bring my ethernet cord to the apartment, or is it all wireless?
> 
> 2. Is a Cast Member limited to the number they themselves enter the parks? I wasn't to clear, thinking it might mean you could bring three of your family or friends in for free up to six times.
> 
> 3. And finally, I go to a juinor college in Texas that doesn't offer credit for the Disney College Program...but what if I did all long distance learning? Wouldn't I technically be earning credit through my college?
> 
> The advisors at my college don't know how to answer my DCP questions for the most part, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping this is a good leap of faith.
> 
> Thanks to anyone!



1. there will need to be a router in the apartment. so if you have one you will be fine. If not bring your cord just in case none of your roomies have one also.

2. It depends on what kind of CM you are. If you are a CP it s up to 3 guests for up to 6 times with no roll over of guests. ex. day 1 you come with one person, you can't roll the two spots to another day.

3. I am not too sure about that, but i can tell you, I did the program and ended up not getting credit (cuz i slacked off). Isn't it that they just have to sign you off??? If you can find any program in your college sign off, I'd ask around. Or even talk to other schools around you if you can. But I really dunno on that 1. But I can understand the benefit of getting credit for this.


----------



## Sehsun

LittleMameido said:


> 1. Do I need to bring my ethernet cord to the apartment, or is it all wireless?



Yes, it would be good to bring an ethernet cord to connect to the modem (?) in the apartments - or you could bring a wireless router, as the CP housing does not provide wireless internet.



> 2. Is a Cast Member limited to the number they themselves enter the parks? I wasn't to clear, thinking it might mean you could bring three of your family or friends in for free up to six times.



Nope, the cast member can enter the parks as many times as they want with their ID. 



> 3. And finally, I go to a juinor college in Texas that doesn't offer credit for the Disney College Program...but what if I did all long distance learning? Wouldn't I technically be earning credit through my college?



I think you could, but remember you will be working full-time, so I recommend taking a maximum of 2 classes during the CP. I'm not entirely sure about the credit given through colleges issue, since I did not take online classes during mine - hopefully others can provide additional advice.


----------



## wenzdae

Sehsun brings up a good idea, online classes are a good avenue to check out if they work. Although you may not have much time to enjoy yourself...or do what I did and slack off...not good 4 the GPA tho.

and ignore my answer on # 2...


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Question:

Are there any especial activities for Halloween? I want to know if I should pack a costume and Halloween is my favorite holiday.


----------



## wenzdae

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Question:
> 
> Are there any especial activities for Halloween? I want to know if I should pack a costume and Halloween is my favorite holiday.



Special activities at Disney...of course 

In housing AND at the parks. Of course if you are working you'll already be in costume


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Question:
> 
> Are there any especial activities for Halloween? I want to know if I should pack a costume and Halloween is my favorite holiday.



The program doesn't do anything if I recall correctly. On select nights in September and October however, the Magic Kingdom has Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, a specially ticketed event where costumes are allowed and are the norm for park visitors. Cast Members can receive reduced priced admission at Company D before party nights.


----------



## LittleMameido

Sehsun said:


> Yes, it would be good to bring an ethernet cord to connect to the modem (?) in the apartments - or you could bring a wireless router, as the CP housing does not provide wireless internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the cast member can enter the parks as many times as they want with their ID.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you could, but remember you will be working full-time, so I recommend taking a maximum of 2 classes during the CP. I'm not entirely sure about the credit given through colleges issue, since I did not take online classes during mine - hopefully others can provide additional advice.




Thanks you guys. That clears up some questions a little...well, majorly actually. Now I'm wondering if they are going to show us what Patterson apartments look like before check-in. It would appease my curiosity; I do enjoy falling down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Hey guys, i'm a little bummed because my friend just found out that they were not accepted.     We have no idea why they would not have been accepted!  Is there anything we can do to find out why they wouldn't have selected him?  He was really banking on this opportunity and he applied early!


----------



## joepic

Oh no, that's not good to hear! My sister applied last week for Fall '08...

What roles did he check off?


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

He only checked off Transportation, Recreation, Lifeguard and no to QSFB.  I'm wondering if their weren't any roles in Trans. and Recreation and that they didn't think he was qualified for lifeguarding.  Hmm...I don't know.  It's really sad b/c we got a little to carried a way with planning that we'd both be going.  It's made my acceptance bittersweet!  

I  think he's going to call on Monday to see if there's any explanation for why he wasn't selected.  I wonder if there's any way to accept more roles that might be available....I don't know...  


But I do have a question pertaining to my acceptance.  Is it better to get their early in order to get the room that you want?  or do later arrival dates have pretty wide options as well?  I was planning on a later arrival date, but maybe earlier is the way to go?  What do you guys suggest?


----------



## BigPigletFan

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> He only checked off Transportation, Recreation, Lifeguard and no to QSFB.  I'm wondering if their weren't any roles in Trans. and Recreation and that they didn't think he was qualified for lifeguarding.  Hmm...I don't know.  It's really sad b/c we got a little to carried a way with planning that we'd both be going.  It's made my acceptance bittersweet!
> 
> I  think he's going to call on Monday to see if there's any explanation for why he wasn't selected.  I wonder if there's any way to accept more roles that might be available....I don't know...
> 
> 
> But I do have a question pertaining to my acceptance.  Is it better to get their early in order to get the room that you want?  or do later arrival dates have pretty wide options as well?  I was planning on a later arrival date, but maybe earlier is the way to go?  What do you guys suggest?


Only one of those roles is within the main five that most participants get placed in. There are still roles available, but the Program has and is always increasing in popularity each season. If he has questions regarding the process I would suggest contacting the office/Support Recruiter. There's a limited number of roles available for specific lines of business and during the interview they try to place each student in the role they feel would be the best fit for them. They might feel that your friend wasn't a good fit for any of those. By selecting other roles it does increase your opportunity of acceptance, but if those are roles you cannot see yourself doing it is very much suggested you don't select them. If your friend does contact your Support Recruiter I would suggest mentioning why they didn't originally select a few of the roles they are now willing to do.

Good luck and congrats to everyone who has been extended and accepted their offers! Another good luck to those auditioning this weekend!


----------



## namara87

Leslie2010_Joshfan, definitely have your friend contact the recruiters...if the reason was simply no space in the available roles...perhaps they may be able to help him get into another role...even though it may be QSFB  But a few of my friends have had magical things happen with the help of their recruiters...at least have him give it a shot 

....I would think an earlier arrival date would give you a better selection of housing options, especially with more and more cp's arriving every term. Although whatever arrival date you choose....just get there early and be sure to request the housing you want.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

Thanks so much for all of your advice guys, it helps a lot!!!    

I think he will definately call Monday, I think the reason he only picked those roles is because he thought they were just as popular as the rest and so he had no worries of not enough spots in the role.  but now he's like, "I'll do anything!!!!"  Well, I hope it works out, but if not, I guess he can try for Spring!

What number should he call?  The number listed  under Jay Cocorullo's name or  the line he called to set up the interview?


----------



## Deb6648

Question for past CPers:

i know different positions have different hours obviously, but do you work the same shifts each week? Like if you work 8 - 4 or something on Tuesday do you work that same shift the next tuesdays and ur days off are always on the same days every week? or do shifts change every single week? 

I don't even know if that made sense...


----------



## csaribay

Deb6648 said:


> Question for past CPers:
> 
> i know different positions have different hours obviously, but do you work the same shifts each week? Like if you work 8 - 4 or something on Tuesday do you work that same shift the next tuesdays and ur days off are always on the same days every week? or do shifts change every single week?
> 
> I don't even know if that made sense...



Some areas have more stable hours than others. Most do fluctuate quite a bit though. They try to keep your days off consistent, but only when it's possible operationally speaking.

My days off were typically Monday/Tuesday. During the work week, I would occasionally work a double service shift on Wednesday (7:00 - 13:00, 16:00 - 22:00), a resorts facilitation shift (6:30 - 15:00) on Thursday or Friday, then PM service shifts (16:00/17:00 - 22:00/23:00, at least scheduled that way) for the rest of the work week. Due to the level of training I received, I was often a location GT during PM service shifts, so although they were scheduled to let out at 10 PM or so, I would need to stay until around 12:30/1:30 each evening.

The only thing guaranteed is that during class hours, you will have that specific time blocked off- and at least one of your class days will be a day off, unless you request otherwise.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Joanna71985

Deb6648 said:


> Question for past CPers:
> 
> i know different positions have different hours obviously, but do you work the same shifts each week? Like if you work 8 - 4 or something on Tuesday do you work that same shift the next tuesdays and ur days off are always on the same days every week? or do shifts change every single week?
> 
> I don't even know if that made sense...



It can vary, even at the same location. My first CP, I just about always closed and the hours were pretty much the same. My second CP, I had a lot of different hours, since I moved around a lot. And my third CP, I had 2 different types of hours (opening or closing).


----------



## joepic

Do you think my sister will get into QSF&B? 

The recruiter asked if she would be interested, and she checked it off.

I'm sure if she gets accepted, that she would be put there... but she also checked off merch, full service, character attendant and BBB.... what do you think?


----------



## Joanna71985

Well, it's hard to know. But I would say that there is a good chance.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

They asked my about QSFB too- as well as merch.  I was quick to tell them off about QSFB- I knew they would put me there if I even hinted at it.  I hope I don't land in merch though as it's not my first choice


----------



## Katelynnnnn

So I thought that my interview was at 9:15pm today but I have yet to receive a call and it's almost ten. What do I do?



P.S. I'm new and just wanted to say hey! I am applying for the Fall Advantage 08 and I am pretty excited about it already! Hopefully, I will make it in. I have been reading everything on the internet about the college program for the past couple days when I ran into this site! I love it!


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey there, and welcome to the DIS!!

Good luck with the interview. I hope they call soon.


----------



## csaribay

Katelynnnnn said:


> So I thought that my interview was at 9:15pm today but I have yet to receive a call and it's almost ten. What do I do?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I'm new and just wanted to say hey! I am applying for the Fall Advantage 08 and I am pretty excited about it already! Hopefully, I will make it in. I have been reading everything on the internet about the college program for the past couple days when I ran into this site! I love it!



If you did not receive your call for your interview, check your voicemail to be sure it didn't accidentally go directly to voicemail without ringing.

After doing that, call the Disney College and CareerStart Programs contact center at (800) 722 - 2930 to reschedule your interview. For you, option one, then one again, then two to reach an agent. Explain that you didn't receive your interview call, and would like to reschedule.


----------



## Katelynnnnn

So I called this morning and it looks like they didn't save my interview time. Oops! My new interview time is tomorrow at 1:30 pm central time. Time to get nervous again! 

I was reading some earlier posts and read that it is usually considered late to apply in March/April. What are my chances of getting into the Fall Advantage program? Has anyone ever applied this late?


----------



## CelticBelle

whos your recruiter?  I dont know about all of the roles, but I think they may be dwindling down to things like qsfb.  I think you will get in if you have an open mind about what roles you want.  by only selecting a few roles you will limit your opportunities.  I applied avar a month ago and I wish I had checked more roles.


----------



## joepic

Katelynnnnn said:


> So I called this morning and it looks like they didn't save my interview time. Oops! My new interview time is tomorrow at 1:30 pm central time. Time to get nervous again!
> 
> I was reading some earlier posts and read that it is usually considered late to apply in March/April. What are my chances of getting into the Fall Advantage program? Has anyone ever applied this late?



yeah, my sister applied a little over a week ago and her recruiter asked her if she was interested in QSF&B. it's not too late, but maybe all the other roles were filled


----------



## mickeyfan85

So I called this past Thursday and was told my letter was "sent a few days ago".  I would assume a few days ago would mean atleast this past Tuesday.  But so far no letter... Does anyone know how long it takes for the letter to go through the mail?  Is it delivered on horseback or something? lol.  

Also, when should I follow up and let them know I still haven't gotten it.  Thursday will be 7 weeks!


----------



## Board57796

mickeyfan85 said:


> So I called this past Thursday and was told my letter was "sent a few days ago".  I would assume a few days ago would mean atleast this past Tuesday.  But so far no letter... Does anyone know how long it takes for the letter to go through the mail?  Is it delivered on horseback or something? lol.
> 
> Also, when should I follow up and let them know I still haven't gotten it.  Thursday will be 7 weeks!



Hmm my girlfriend called on a Sunday and they said it had been mailed a couple days before and she got it the next day...?


----------



## mickeyfan85

So it was in the mail today!  I got hospitality, wooo!

Btw, this is Ryan, buck.

I'm going to Disney World! haha


----------



## Sehsun

mickeyfan85 said:


> So it was in the mail today!  I got hospitality, wooo!
> 
> Btw, this is Ryan, buck.
> 
> I'm going to Disney World! haha



Haha, great timing - congratulations, Ryan!


----------



## MissLyss

hi! im a senior in high school and I know this is something i would love to be a part of but i dont turn 17 till the very end of august! when can i join, and when should i start the application process? also, how does this program affect college classes back home? thanks for any help


----------



## FoundinWonderland

MissLyss said:


> hi! im a senior in high school and I know this is something i would love to be a part of but i dont turn 17 till the very end of august! when can i join, and when should i start the application process? also, how does this program affect college classes back home? thanks for any help



To be in the program you must be over 18 and enrolled in a college.  Now, out of HS they have another program called the Career Start Program and you can look into that as well.
A few schools give credit for the program- my school doesn't but some do.  It's a school by school thing.  All you have to do is remain enrolled in your school back home.
My suggestion is to wait till your 19 or 20 or older-  I haven't met too many 18 yr olds online who r going down 
I do hope that helps.  Good Luck!


----------



## MissLyss

wait sorry i meant i turn 18 this upcoming august! the only problem with waiting till 19 or 20 is i dont think i could wait that long lol! thanks for the advice! has anyone done either program during school? how well do credits transfer or will i graduate a semester late?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

MissLyss said:


> wait sorry i meant i turn 18 this upcoming august! the only problem with waiting till 19 or 20 is i dont think i could wait that long lol! thanks for the advice! has anyone done either program during school? how well do credits transfer or will i graduate a semester late?




Well, unless your graduating, you kinda have to do it during school...  Credits don't need to transfer either: your school either gives them to you or they don't.  Look into applying online, it should answer a lot of your basic questions


----------



## CelticBelle

i know that by doing the program I am going to fall behind.  I have many classes that are only offered in the fall quarter which is when I am going.  So i am falling behind due to those classes.  As far as credits transferring, my school told me to bring my transcript to them after I complete the program and then if the course descriptions of disney courses match to any at our university they would just add those units to my transcript.  

One thing you have to remember is that if your school is not sending you through them (If they arent considering you as a full time student while you are there),  then you may have to start the defferment period on your student loans and you will most likely not receive your financial aid for that quarter/semester.

There are many things to consider, but if your really adamant about doing the program, you will be able to work them out.


----------



## Katelynnnnn

Is it sad that I have been looking up all this Disney stuff and I haven't even been accepted yet. Lol. I am axiously awaiting my interview tomorrow! I want this so baddddd!


----------



## MissLyss

cool thanks so much for all the advice guys! i loooove disney and i know this is something i want, something i want to experience and gain from but im pretty confused about this whole process! I think im visiting my college sometime this week, so now i know i can ask them about how the credit part works! thanks again!


----------



## Joanna71985

mickeyfan85 said:


> So it was in the mail today!  I got hospitality, wooo!
> 
> Btw, this is Ryan, buck.
> 
> I'm going to Disney World! haha



Congrats!!



Katelynnnnn said:


> Is it sad that I have been looking up all this Disney stuff and I haven't even been accepted yet. Lol. I am axiously awaiting my interview tomorrow! I want this so baddddd!



Good luck!


----------



## Jaimenjones

Hello, I have a quick question. I was filling out the application for the program and I came across the criminal history part. I have gotten into some trouble with the law before (in November 2006  Larceny age 18). However, I never went to court or have been seen with a judge.  After the incident I never was contacted by law enforcements again. Someone told me that I might have a warrant out for me. However, I am unsure. I also do not live in the state that the incident happened in. Therefore, I cannot go check to see (and im kind of scared to know.) I never have been seen with a judge locked up  or convicted of a crime however; there might be a possibility that I have a warrant. What do I put into the application? Will this affect my chances of getting into the program?


----------



## lbdpw1285

can anyone tell me if a refrigerator is supplied in the apts or do i need to bring one?
also, in the closet, is there a lockable locker (for a laptop etc).
thanks.


----------



## csaribay

Jaimenjones said:


> Hello, I have a quick question. I was filling out the application for the program and I came across the criminal history part. I have gotten into some trouble with the law before (in November 2006 – Larceny age 18). However, I never went to court or have been seen with a judge.  After the incident I never was contacted by law enforcements again. Someone told me that I might have a warrant out for me. However, I am unsure. I also do not live in the state that the incident happened in. Therefore, I cannot go check to see (and im kind of scared to know.) I never have been “seen with a judge” “locked up “ or “convicted of a crime” however; there might be a possibility that I have a warrant. What do I put into the application? Will this affect my chances of getting into the program?



To be honest, you should make every effort to contact the local law enforcement officials wherever the occurrence happened to find out if you have a criminal record. Full electronic background checks are done with a couple days of arrival, and if there are any positive hits that you did not disclose, you will be subject to discipline (not excluding termination).

I've got a feeling that ignorance is not an excuse that Disney will take lightly, so make sure you exhaust all reasonable efforts to find out your record, if any. After you settle this, indicate your application appropriately.



lbdpw1285 said:


> can anyone tell me if a refrigerator is supplied in the apts or do i need to bring one?
> also, in the closet, is there a lockable locker (for a laptop etc).
> thanks.



Yeah, all apartments have a full-sized refrigerator. You can see my Chtaham Square apartment pictures (including a shot of the kitchen) here.

In terms of the lockers, you'll need to bring a lock.


----------



## alisha2864

You will be fine, I lived at home until I went to WDWCP in 2000, and it was the best experience of my life. My parents cam down to bring my sister for her CP almost 2 months after I got there, so I got to see them, and then my sister was there for the rest of my program. There will be plenty of other people there with the same concerns as you, so don't worry, just link up with them and it will be all good!!



piratestitch said:


> I just went to an information session.  It wasn't official, just a former CP'er who was very helpful.  Anyway, the moment I got home I realized I forgot to ask about homesickness.  This is my number one concern since I've never lived away from home.  I'm commuting to college and moving about 1000 miles from home is going to be a doosy of a first step.  Any problems that you had starting the program or any suggestions to avoid homesickness?  Thanks very much!


----------



## alisha2864

I just joined Dis today, and I'm needing to know how this all works with threads. I'm a new one and I just don't know that I understand how it all works, and what better people to find out from than fellow CP alumni!!

WDWCP Spring 2000 Merchandise "Mickey's Of Hollywood"
The then Disney-MGM Studios
WDWCP Campus rep for Youngstown State University, Fall 200 to Spring 2006

Thanks all for your help!!
 
Upcoming trip: June 26th AK Lodge  
Oct 07: All star Sports/ Mickey's Not-So-Scary
May 07: Pop Century
May 06: All Star Music
May 05: Grand Floridian
May 04: Pop Century
June 03: Carribean Beach
March 03: Port Orleans French Quarter
June 02: Wilderness Lodge


----------



## CelticBelle

dont worry about being new to the boards everyone here is way friendly and helpful.  Its like one big family.  Welcome!


----------



## lbdpw1285

next dumb question. TV included or bring my own?
thanks again.


----------



## CelticBelle

Im pretty sure its bring your own.  Any advice or suggestions from an alum?


----------



## csaribay

Welcome *Alisha!*



lbdpw1285 said:


> next dumb question. TV included or bring my own?
> thanks again.



If you can, sure, bring your own. TVs are not provided.

If you can't, there are busses to Walmart (or a one-way cab fare for about $6) where you can get one. There's also a Best Buy and other major retailers in the general area.


----------



## sandybobandy

Hello everyone!
My name is Sandy. I'm finally coming out of lurkdom!  I'm on the Dis all the freaking time and have just recently started lurking the college board. After much thought and discussion with my husband, I'm going to start getting my stuff together to make me and the CP come to be! 

Anyway, I do have two questions. I posted them on wdwinfo as well but know this board is pretty hoppin so I thought I'd cross post. Hope nobody minds! I apologize if they're super naive...just trying to get all the info I need.

1. Under the requirements section of the CP eligibility, it reads that you can be a full time or part time student. Anyone have any idea *how* part time one can be to apply? Are we talking 4 credits? 10 credits? Or maybe it depends on your school...?

2. Has anyone had the experience of being rejected because of the type of classes you are taking? For example, if I'm not taking any general courses, would that have any bearing on if I am accepted?


Thanks again everyone!!!
Sandy


----------



## CheshireSmile

sandybobandy said:


> Hello everyone!
> My name is Sandy. I'm finally coming out of lurkdom!  I'm on the Dis all the freaking time and have just recently started lurking the college board. After much thought and discussion with my husband, I'm going to start getting my stuff together to make me and the CP come to be!
> 
> Anyway, I do have two questions. I posted them on wdwinfo as well but know this board is pretty hoppin so I thought I'd cross post. Hope nobody minds! I apologize if they're super naive...just trying to get all the info I need.
> 
> 1. Under the requirements section of the CP eligibility, it reads that you can be a full time or part time student. Anyone have any idea *how* part time one can be to apply? Are we talking 4 credits? 10 credits? Or maybe it depends on your school...?
> 
> 2. Has anyone had the experience of being rejected because of the type of classes you are taking? For example, if I'm not taking any general courses, would that have any bearing on if I am accepted?
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone!!!
> Sandy



Hiya and welcome!  I can't help with your first question, but as far as the second, that shouldn't be a problem.  As far as I can tell Disney never even asks what sort of classes you're taking.  I'm sure if they had that my 'Fitness Walking' class would have raised some eyebrows!


----------



## sandybobandy

Hahaha! Too funny. Thanks for taking the time to respond, I appreciate it.


----------



## csaribay

Welcome out of lurkdom, haha!



sandybobandy said:


> 1. Under the requirements section of the CP eligibility, it reads that you can be a full time or part time student. Anyone have any idea *how* part time one can be to apply? Are we talking 4 credits? 10 credits? Or maybe it depends on your school...?



As long as your school would classify you as an active student currently taking classes, that should qualify you for the College Program. I was aware of a couple more senior cast members on the program who were simply auditing classes, and apparently that worked to meet the requirements.



sandybobandy said:


> 2. Has anyone had the experience of being rejected because of the type of classes you are taking? For example, if I'm not taking any general courses, would that have any bearing on if I am accepted?



I don't think it has any baring, but don't quote me on that. Some roles do show preferential treatment to their respective categories (someone who is studying/studied hospitality may be preferred in that role over someone who hasn't), but otherwise it's probably a none-issue.


----------



## flea1267

my daughter has her phone interview tomorrow...she's nervous about not getting in...the recruiter said it was very competitive...she's a good student, 3.75 GPA, made the Dean's List all 3 semesters - but she doesn't know if they pull transcripts or not or if they just go off the application.  any ideas?

also what kind of questions do they generally ask...she check hospitality, BBB, character attendant, attractions and merchandise....any help is appreciated.


----------



## CheshireSmile

flea1267 said:


> my daughter has her phone interview tomorrow...she's nervous about not getting in...the recruiter said it was very competitive...she's a good student, 3.75 GPA, made the Dean's List all 3 semesters - but she doesn't know if they pull transcripts or not or if they just go off the application.  any ideas?
> 
> also what kind of questions do they generally ask...she check hospitality, BBB, character attendant, attractions and merchandise....any help is appreciated.



As far as I know, they do not pull transcripts.  She would just need to make sure she is eligible through her school to participate in an internship-type program like this.  It's hard not to be nervous about the phone interview, I certainly was, but my recruiter was lovely, we had a great time chatting about Disney.  Tell her just to be very up-beat, smile (even though they can't see her), and just be very positive and express interest in working for Disney.  They ask all the basic type questions, including why you want to participate in the program and work for Disney, what would be your top priority as a Cast Member.  I was also asked to talk about a time when I had a challenging boss or professor, and how I dealt with the situation.  Since I put Attractions as my top choice, I was also asked what I would do if a child came through the line at Space Mountain, but was not tall enough to ride.  I'm sure the others will come up with more questions, but those are the ones I remember.  Really, the phone interview will be fine and it goes quick.  Just tell her to smile, be positive, and to be open to the recruiter if they suggest other role possibilities (unless it's something she really doesn't want to do, then tell her to politely decline that particular role if asked).  Good luck to her!


----------



## Joanna71985

lbdpw1285 said:


> can anyone tell me if a refrigerator is supplied in the apts or do i need to bring one?
> also, in the closet, is there a lockable locker (for a laptop etc).
> thanks.



A fridge is supplied. As for the locker, you need your own lock.



lbdpw1285 said:


> next dumb question. TV included or bring my own?
> thanks again.



You need to bring your own tv. 



flea1267 said:


> my daughter has her phone interview tomorrow...she's nervous about not getting in...the recruiter said it was very competitive...she's a good student, 3.75 GPA, made the Dean's List all 3 semesters - but she doesn't know if they pull transcripts or not or if they just go off the application.  any ideas?
> 
> also what kind of questions do they generally ask...she check hospitality, BBB, character attendant, attractions and merchandise....any help is appreciated.



"What would you do if a kid wanted to ride Space Mountain, but was too short?"

"What would you do if the shop was out of the item a guest wanted?"

"What would you tell a guest if the line for the character was closed?"


----------



## sandybobandy

Thanks Chris-I appreciate your help. *off to read your blog*


----------



## Katelynnnnn

Does anyone have or know of a good experience with working qsfb?


----------



## er3465

Katelynnnnn said:


> Does anyone have or know of a good experience with working qsfb?



I worked QSFB in Disney's Hollywood Studios at Sunset Ranch Market.  I loved my CP and the only problem I had during my time was with housing.  My job was great, QSFB is not bad at all!


----------



## Joanna71985

Katelynnnnn said:


> Does anyone have or know of a good experience with working qsfb?



I know people who have had good experiences with QSFB. I can't wait- I am doing QSFB in May.


----------



## breathinforluck

Thought I'd come out of lurking of this thread, and say a thanks to everyone answering questions here. This has been the most helpful thing I've found when I've had questions.


----------



## wenzdae

Katelynnnnn said:


> Does anyone have or know of a good experience with working qsfb?



QSF&B can be long hours and hard work, but it can be incredibly fun too. A lot of the good times you can have comes out of what you put into it. You are surrounded by guests who are there to experience the magic. Sure it can be easy to loose sight of it from time to time. It can also be easy to just see it as just another job too, the same can be said of anything really. 

If you are fortunate enough to be in a workplace that gets the job done but keeps the magic going you should have an easy time finding good experiences all around. But if you are not as lucky, do what you can to make those good experiences. Not only will it be good for guests, but other fellow cast members who may enjoy the good experiences too.

one tip I can suggest. Try to pick up extra hours on the hub. Especially if it is a special event. Those can make for some great memories. This was not QSR but I was fortunate one time to pick up time during Super Soap Weekend and got to take photos of guests with three different stars. A cool experience that made some of the long days worth it. Just my two cents.


----------



## MissLyss

uhh sorry but what is this qsfb(or something like that..) thing ?


----------



## wenzdae

MissLyss said:


> uhh sorry but what is this qsfb(or something like that..) thing ?



Quick
Service
Food &
Beverage


----------



## mickeyfan85

So does anyone know of any threads on here about hospitality?  I searched, but to no avail


----------



## Joanna71985

breathinforluck said:


> Thought I'd come out of lurking of this thread, and say a thanks to everyone answering questions here. This has been the most helpful thing I've found when I've had questions.



You are welcome. 



MissLyss said:


> uhh sorry but what is this qsfb(or something like that..) thing ?



It stands for Quick Service Food and Beverage. They run the Counter Service restaurants (the fast food-type food), the carts, and the snack windows.


----------



## Katelynnnnn

So I got an email from  my recruiter today.
I sent him this reply back.

 Dear Mr. Cocorullo,
Thank you so much for taking the time to email me.  I am so happy that everyone is so helpful even in the application process. If only every company was like this.
I have a few questions/comments pertaining to the College Program. First, I am aware that I have applied later than most applicants.  My main worry right now is just being accepted.  I don't think I can miss this opportunity of a lifetime! I know there may be few roles left and if I can't be placed in one of my top five I am open to a few more!  Although, I think I would gain more experience in my field if I get the top ones, I believe the overall experience is more important.
Second, I am graduating in May of this year with my associates degree in travel and tourism.  Would it help if I sent some of the certifications I have received during my two year program? Many of them pertain to the marketing, hospitality, and hotel and restaurant fields.

Thank you so much for your time!
Sincerely,
Katelyn Ashley 

do you think that is ok?


----------



## wenzdae

I have been planning on driving down for this summer alumni CP but keep getting frustrated with gas prices!!! Every time I have gone to Orlando, whether as a CP or seasonal CM, I had my car with me. I really want to have it, but know if I do have it I have to factor in a good portion of my pay to gas money.

Grrrrr!!!

I also know if I come with my car I will want to go all over the place (like the Beach!!!) and shop way too much. Having to ride the bus may deter me from buying too many things i do not need and avoid having to lug around a whole lot of stuff. Sigh.

If I just rely on the buses though I can do a whole lot of other things generally frowned on doing while driving. Like I can get a jump start on knitting my presents for the holidays, read as much as I want and possibly be social enough from time to time and talk to other people. I for the most part don't like talking to strangers - simply because people irritate me, well people as a whole group...individuals I can occasionally tolerate. Does that sound silly? I'm not too bad when it comes to having to deal with people at work...but after a long day I am a happy camper just chilling out w/o all the necessary noise of conversation from time to time. I know I am not alone in that tho...but it is good to occasionally be friendly and talk during the ride between home and work.

i dunno! I have a plan tho. I have signed up to do this medical research thing towards the last half of April. If I get through the lab tests to be able to participate in it, then I will have the dough to cover the cost to drive from Nebraska to Florida both ways. I dunno still. 

Anyone have thoughts for or against either side? Feel free to share.


----------



## Joanna71985

I can't really help you, as I have never had a car. I have always had to depend on the buses. Good luck!


----------



## spectroaddy

Does qsf&b get overtime, what is the maximum number of hours you can get????? Also, does it have to be at your regular location or can you change???


----------



## Katy0708

wenzdae said:


> one tip I can suggest. Try to pick up extra hours on the hub. Especially if it is a special event. Those can make for some great memories. This was not QSR but I was fortunate one time to pick up time during Super Soap Weekend and got to take photos of guests with three different stars. A cool experience that made some of the long days worth it. Just my two cents.



Wow! I can't believe you had time to pick up extra hours!! I was always working, or sleeping! haha! on my days off, i would just sleep all day because i was so drained. 
But, just a note, I worked QSFB also in a resort and i loved it! now i'm going back to hopefully work in a park with merchandise!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Teresa,
I had my car during the CP and it was really nice to have. I took the bus to campus during college, so I was very used to taking buses to get places.

I found it especially helpful to have a car when I went to Publix because there is only so much you groceries you can buy before you run out of arm strength to carry it back to the apartment. I did see people who borrowed the grocery carts and left them outside of the apartment complex, but I would be afraid to do that.

Most of the time I took the bus to/from work. Here were the pros of doing that:

- I could sleep if I was super tired
- I could catch up on reading
- Never had to worry about finding a parking spot, nor did I have to worry about finding my car in the parking lot after a tiring day at work (I always have trouble doing this)

The disadvantages I can think of for taking the bus is that you have to know the bus schedules and be on time for when they arrive, and you need to anticipate potential problems happening like bus breakdowns, etc. Also there were certain times at the MK bus loop (around 9:00 or so) that the buses would stop running temporarily due to Wishes. Therefore, there was sometimes a huge crowd of CPers ready to get on the bus in hopes that they would all fit.

I took my car to work when I had to be at work super early in the morning - like 6:00 AM early. The buses stop running at certain early hours of the morning, but you can request a shuttle the day before. Well, I did that a couple times and had bad luck - long story, but one time I had exactly 1 minute till my clock in time. After that, I always drove to work when I had early start times.



> I for the most part don't like talking to strangers - simply because people irritate me, well people as a whole group...individuals I can occasionally tolerate. Does that sound silly? I'm not too bad when it comes to having to deal with people at work...but after a long day I am a happy camper just chilling out w/o all the necessary noise of conversation from time to time. I know I am not alone in that tho...but it is good to occasionally be friendly and talk during the ride between home and work.



Totally isn't silly at all. I am not the type to strike up a conversation with people I don't know, either, which is why I usually brought reading material on the bus so I could make good use of my commute. However, I would definitely be open to chatting with people if they talked to me.

I'm not sure if I answered your question at all, but I hope some of this helped.  To sum it up, I would bring your car if you could. Since you brought your car in the past, it may be harder to adjust in FL without it this time. The bus is not that bad (to take to work), but I really am thankful I had my car for groceries and other things.


----------



## wenzdae

Sehsun said:


> - I could sleep if I was super tired
> - I could catch up on reading
> - Never had to worry about finding a parking spot, nor did I have to worry about finding my car in the parking lot after a tiring day at work (I always have trouble doing this)



Two very good reasons to just fly - i was always too sleepy after work to drive home. And parking (as well as dealing w/ crazy drivers) are nice things to get away from for a while



Sehsun said:


> I'm not sure if I answered your question at all, but I hope some of this helped.  To sum it up, I would bring your car if you could. Since you brought your car in the past, it may be harder to adjust in FL without it this time. The bus is not that bad (to take to work), but I really am thankful I had my car for groceries and other things.



There is really no "answer" to the frustration  But you are right. It will be hard to adjust, but only for a short time. I do have a cousin in Tampa I think I may lean on from time to time for the occasional grocery run. Trade her driving me around for being able to come to the parks. not too bad a trade...

thanks for your input iris!


----------



## wenzdae

Katy0708 said:


> Wow! I can't believe you had time to pick up extra hours!! I was always working, or sleeping! haha! on my days off, i would just sleep all day because i was so drained.
> But, just a note, I worked QSFB also in a resort and i loved it! now i'm going back to hopefully work in a park with merchandise!



Many of the extra hours were short shift, not many lasting more than four hours.

Although I do like the QSR I was at and since I am more familiar with it don't mind going back (plus i luv the costume ... the dork I am), I would like the chance to work in one of the resorts. Simply to have the chance for a different experience. Isn't this what this is all about though? The benefit of the short time in each program doesn't commit you to something you may not like, but long enough to give you a chance to meet people working there and possibly move on to something else when the opportunity comes around.

PLUS, (whispering) it IS disney world


----------



## Joanna71985

I love doing Extra Hours. I loved doing PAC shifts sad1: ), and I got to work the First Family in the MK as part of the YOAMD (and I got to wear the HM costume!!). I also love picking up attendant shifts.


----------



## CelticBelle

Teresa-  How did you like working at the resorts.  I know I dont want to ruin the magic of the parks, and I think that working in the resorts would be really fun too.  I dont know much about them though and I dont know any qsfb locations at the resorts.  Do you (or anyone else)  know any information?  Or where i could find info? thanks!


----------



## wenzdae

CelticBelle said:


> Teresa-  How did you like working at the resorts.  I know I dont want to ruin the magic of the parks, and I think that working in the resorts would be really fun too.  I dont know much about them though and I dont know any qsfb locations at the resorts.  Do you (or anyone else)  know any information?  Or where i could find info? thanks!



My apologies, I use QSF&B and QSR (Quick service rest.) interchangeably. I have not worked at a resort yet...although i have stayed at a number of them (all the value  & moderate resorts. no luck on the floridian yet...too much $$$ 4 me now).
I worked in MK in Columbia Harbor House.

Each resort has some kind of food court type of place available which is where one would work. There could be other options I am unaware of, since i only experienced resort QSF&B as a guest not as a CM. 

u can check the following resort dining info:

the floridian:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=GrandFloridianResortDiningListingPage

Polynesian:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=PolynesianResortDiningListingPage

Beach Club:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=BeachClubResortDiningListingPage

Boardwalk:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=BoardWalkInnResortDiningListingPage

Yacht Club:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=YachtClubResortDiningListingPage

Wilderness lodge villas:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...illasatWildernessLodgeResortDiningListingPage

Old Key West:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=OldKeyWestResortDiningListingPage

Saratoga Springs:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=SaratogaSpringsResortDiningListingPage

Contemporary:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=ContemporaryResortDiningListingPage

Wilderness Lodge:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=WildernessLodgeResortDiningListingPage

DAK Lodge:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=AKLResortDiningListingPage

carribean:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=CaribbeanBeachResortDiningListingPage

Coronado:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=CoronadoSpringsResortDiningListingPage

Port Orleans (french quarter & Riverside):
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...d=PortOrleansRiversideResortDiningListingPage
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wd...rtOrleansFrenchQuarterResortDiningListingPage

Pop century:
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=PopCenturyResortDiningListingPage

All star (movie, music & sport):
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=AllStarMovieResortDiningListingPage http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=AllStarMusicResortDiningListingPage http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/dining/diningListing?id=AllStarSportsResortDiningListingPage

you can then choose to learn more info for each resort thru the diff. buttons


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> Teresa-  How did you like working at the resorts.  I know I dont want to ruin the magic of the parks, and I think that working in the resorts would be really fun too.  I dont know much about them though and I dont know any qsfb locations at the resorts.  Do you (or anyone else)  know any information?  Or where i could find info? thanks!



Teresa (or Katy) will have to answer the experience question, but all Disney resorts have QSR locations- generally small at the Deluxe & DVC resorts (Polynesian's Captain Cook's, Grand Floridian's Gasparilla Grill & Games, Grab'n Go at the Contemporary etc.) and much more extensive at Moderate and Value resorts (Riverside Mill at Port Orleans Riverside, Market Street at Caribbean Beach, Everything Pop at Pop Century etc.).

Many moderate and value locations have a good number of CPs (due to the shear size of the locations).


----------



## wenzdae

my personal thoughts on loosing the magic of the parks...i was able to watch fireworks on new years eve (everyone I worked with did), hand out cookies over the holidays and got to create magical moments for others.

Sure I saw how some of the magic was made, but there were so many magical moments that it increased the magic for me...


----------



## Joanna71985

wenzdae said:


> my personal thoughts on loosing the magic of the parks...i was able to watch fireworks on new years eve (everyone I worked with did), hand out cookies over the holidays and got to create magical moments for others.
> 
> Sure I saw how some of the magic was made, but there were so many magical moments that it increased the magic for me...



Exactly!!


----------



## wenzdae

Joanna71985 said:


> Exactly!!



as torn between wishing i had more time til we leave (cuz i got a lot of loose ends to tie up before i leave) and wanting to go already, all this talk of the magic makes me want to watch wishes tonight!


----------



## Joanna71985

wenzdae said:


> as torn between wishing i had more time til we leave (cuz i got a lot of loose ends to tie up before i leave) and wanting to go already, all this talk of the magic makes me want to watch wishes tonight!



Me too! I miss seeing Wishes every night (I was at Epcot last summer, so I was seeing Illuminations every night).


----------



## Sehsun

wenzdae said:


> There is really no "answer" to the frustration  But you are right. It will be hard to adjust, but only for a short time. I do have a cousin in Tampa I think I may lean on from time to time for the occasional grocery run. Trade her driving me around for being able to come to the parks. not too bad a trade...
> 
> thanks for your input iris!



You're very welcome, Teresa! Hey, I agree, that's not too bad of a trade. 



wenzdae said:


> Sure I saw how some of the magic was made, but there were so many magical moments that it increased the magic for me...



Ditto!!!


----------



## drich203

hi everyone.  I'm Richie.  I'm actually starting the Disney CP in Anaheim in May.  Anyone else out there doing the program here in LA?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

As CMs, are we entitled to go to EMH?


----------



## CelticBelle

drich203 said:


> hi everyone.  I'm Richie.  I'm actually starting the Disney CP in Anaheim in May.  Anyone else out there doing the program here in LA?



Hi!  Im from california but decided not to do the program at DL because I think its to close to home for me.  Well...i mean I dont want to spoil the magic by working in my home park.  And I thought WDW would have more opportunities for me.  The one main reason I didnt do it though was the fact that there is no housing.  Or there was none.  

I hope you have a great time.  I woudl like to know more about the program at DL so when you get there be sure to let us know how it is.

Also, i dont know anyone else doing the anaheim program on here,  unless theyre lurking and not posting.


----------



## wenzdae

hogwartsdropout said:


> As CMs, are we entitled to go to EMH?



extra magic hours are for guests staying at the resorts. They have special wrist bands they wear, which they get by waiting in a line and showing their KTTW (Key to the world - aka room key) card.

so, you can go if you stay at the resort.

Or if you are working


----------



## Joanna71985

drich203 said:


> hi everyone.  I'm Richie.  I'm actually starting the Disney CP in Anaheim in May.  Anyone else out there doing the program here in LA?



Welcome!!



hogwartsdropout said:


> As CMs, are we entitled to go to EMH?



No. EMHs are just for resort guests.


----------



## namara87

drich203 said:


> hi everyone.  I'm Richie.  I'm actually starting the Disney CP in Anaheim in May.  Anyone else out there doing the program here in LA?



Yay!!!!   Someone else out there is in my boat.  I'm ReAnne nice to meet you Richie... I'm starting in May and staying in the housing. So are you staying in the housing or are you from the area?  What's your role?


----------



## Joanna71985

I would love to do the DL CP, but unfortunately I am totally dependant on transportation.


----------



## namara87

Awwww, I don't mind carpooling,  I'm actually thinking of taking my bike as well...it's only 2 miles to DLR from the complex, and gas prices have to be ridiculous in Cali...


----------



## csaribay

Joanna71985 said:


> I would love to do the DL CP, but unfortunately I am totally dependant on transportation.



I thought that too, but apparently Disney Commuter Assistance provides complimentary OCTA bus passes for Disneyland Cast Member's work use, and the service runs about every 20 minutes during the day hours.

Check it out on Google Transit for current times.

The apartment complex is also apparently within walking distance of a grocery store and other shops. Sounds really good.


----------



## TinyBit

Im going to try to do the Disneyland CP next year. When I was checking it out a few months ago they didnt offer housing so I skipped. Now I see they do have housing, so Im definitely going to try to do it. I live in Az so I could easily drive there. 

Im doing Fall08 at WDW so maybe Fall09 at Disneyland. Wow then I'd be the happiest person on earth.

The one thing at Disneyland CP that really makes me want to do it is that they have photopass photographer as one of their roles. I SOOOOO want to do that. I love photography and everyone tells me that I take great shots. So hopefully thats what I'll get when I apply.


----------



## namara87

Yeah my first choice was Guest Relations...I was so bummed that I didn't get it.  I ended up getting my third choice...Vacation Planner, which was theoretically my second choice.  I really can't complain though, the  roles I picked as my top three are a bit more competitive (GR, Hospitality and VP) so I'm happy...and way excited to go.  

I live in AZ too...I see this as a good and bad thing.  Good because I'm only 5.5 hors away from home.  Bad because my mom will probably visit once a month a use up all of my main gate passes


----------



## disneyapeelizzle

Hey everyone!!! Just wanted to throw this out there...if anyone has any questions about the WDW OR DLR college program, feel free to message me! I'm a campus rep at NAU so both programs are now our focus!!! I'm really glad to see Arizona will be represented on both coasts!


----------



## drich203

I'm from the area but i'm about an hour away from disney.  I wish I could've stayed in the housing cuz it kind of adds to the experience but to get into housing you have to have an open schedule (meaning working whenever they need you) which I cant, cuz I have class.  

I started a blog solely about the CP in Anaheim.  I would love to get some feedback and maybe suggestions on what would like to be seen on it by both WDW CP's and DL CP's. 

disneycpanaheim.blogspot

Rich


----------



## Joanna71985

Great! I'll be following along.


----------



## joepic

Does anyone know when they stop accepting applications for Fall?? 


My sister had her interview about 10 days ago and was just wondering how much longer she would need to wait for her letter to arrive...

thanks


----------



## flipturngirl

Ah I am so stupid! I schedualed my interview for tomorrow at 12:30 PST. Well I am not sure what to do..


do I need to talk to my school about this before I interview?!?!? HELP


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

flipturngirl said:


> Ah I am so stupid! I schedualed my interview for tomorrow at 12:30 PST. Well I am not sure what to do..
> 
> 
> do I need to talk to my school about this before I interview?!?!? HELP



It won't hurt to interview first, afterall, nothing is official until you accept.  There won't be any need to tell the recruiters whether or not you've contacted your school at all, so it shouldn't be a problem.  But I would schedule to meet with your adviser or intern coordinator as soon as  you can following your interview.  The more you know the better!  I still have to meet with my financial aid department as well!


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

I have a question that I'm pretty sure has been talked about before, but I need some clarification.

The whole Roommate Matching/Notification process?  How does this work exactly and are their pros/cons to it?    thanks!

~ Leslie


----------



## CheshireSmile

I'm still a little muddled about costumes, to such a point that I'm not really sure how to phrase this question.  I know we check the costumes out so that we can wear them while working (obviously), but when does the checking out occur?  Like will I arrive to work already dressed, or will I check my costume out when I get there and then check it back in before I leave?  I'm guessing either option is available, so for the alumni, which did you choose to do?  I think arriving already dressed in costume would be easier than hoping my size was available when I got there.  And does Disney still launder the costumes, or is that the CMs' responsibility?  I've heard 'yes' from some sources and 'no' from others.  Anyone know the real answer?  And finally, if I do change into my costume once I have arrived, are there lockers or other places for my street clothes to live while I'm working?  This whole situation has been on the edge of my mind for a while so I thought I'd take a chance and ask, because I just don't quite get how the costume check-out is supposed to work.  Any help and response would be much appreciated.


----------



## tinyt396

CheshireSmile said:


> I'm still a little muddled about costumes, to such a point that I'm not really sure how to phrase this question.  I know we check the costumes out so that we can wear them while working (obviously), but when does the checking out occur?  Like will I arrive to work already dressed, or will I check my costume out when I get there and then check it back in before I leave?  I'm guessing either option is available, so for the alumni, which did you choose to do?  I think arriving already dressed in costume would be easier than hoping my size was available when I got there.  And does Disney still launder the costumes, or is that the CMs' responsibility?  I've heard 'yes' from some sources and 'no' from others.  Anyone know the real answer?  And finally, if I do change into my costume once I have arrived, are there lockers or other places for my street clothes to live while I'm working?  This whole situation has been on the edge of my mind for a while so I thought I'd take a chance and ask, because I just don't quite get how the costume check-out is supposed to work.  Any help and response would be much appreciated.



Ok, here's my two cents, I did a little bit of both options.  Some days I would go to work in costume, other days it was easier to change there.  As far as MK goes, there are lockers in the tunnel and there are lockers in Toontown (where I worked).  Most of the time, if I was getting to work right around the time I was supposed to clock in I would just wear my costume so I didn't have to worry about being late.  But if I was going to be really early I would just bring my costume in, then change, sometimes I would even go into the park before work.  When I was there we could bring our costumes back to costuming to be cleaned and just get a new one.  I can't say whether they still do that.  Hope this helps you a bit.


----------



## csaribay

tinyt396 said:


> When I was there we could bring our costumes back to costuming to be cleaned and just get a new one.  I can't say whether they still do that.  Hope this helps you a bit.



Yes, this is still current policy.

*ChesireSmile*- You can get up to five sets of costumes, and they can be returned at anytime to any costuming center on property. All garments have a barcode on them, and all you have to do is scan that barcode, and it's immediately cleared from your record. At that point, you can collect more costumes until you hit that five set limit. 

Some cast members choose to launder their own costumes (whether it be preference or special size availability), and others choose to just swap costumes on the fly. Either works just fine. What I did is normally dress for work before I go- and on the one-morning shift I worked a week, I would bring all my costumes, store them in my locker and return/get new sets at the end of that shift. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Does anyone know when they stop accepting applications for Fall??
> 
> 
> My sister had her interview about 10 days ago and was just wondering how much longer she would need to wait for her letter to arrive...
> 
> thanks



At least another week or two.



CheshireSmile said:


> I'm still a little muddled about costumes, to such a point that I'm not really sure how to phrase this question.  I know we check the costumes out so that we can wear them while working (obviously), but when does the checking out occur?  Like will I arrive to work already dressed, or will I check my costume out when I get there and then check it back in before I leave?  I'm guessing either option is available, so for the alumni, which did you choose to do?  I think arriving already dressed in costume would be easier than hoping my size was available when I got there.  And does Disney still launder the costumes, or is that the CMs' responsibility?  I've heard 'yes' from some sources and 'no' from others.  Anyone know the real answer?  And finally, if I do change into my costume once I have arrived, are there lockers or other places for my street clothes to live while I'm working?  This whole situation has been on the edge of my mind for a while so I thought I'd take a chance and ask, because I just don't quite get how the costume check-out is supposed to work.  Any help and response would be much appreciated.



For the most part I would take a costume out the day of. I almost never wore mine to work (unless I had an opening shift for Custodial. Then I had to). Also, for Character Attendant I was not allowed to take them home. I HAD to get it day of.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Awesome, thanks guys, this helps clear things up!  Will I need to bring a lock for the locker if I'm going to be using one?


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> Awesome, thanks guys, this helps clear things up!  Will I need to bring a lock for the locker if I'm going to be using one?



I believe the park work lockers are provided for.


----------



## wenzdae

Joanna71985 said:


> I believe the park work lockers are provided for.



from the last shift i worked near this past memorial day, all the lockers still had lockers provided by the mouse


----------



## Sehsun

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> The whole Roommate Matching/Notification process?  How does this work exactly and are their pros/cons to it?    thanks!
> 
> ~ Leslie



Hi Leslie,

The CP can match you up with a roommate when you fill out a survey (about 5 questions, I think). Or if you have a specific person in mind who has the same arrival date as you, you can request each other. You just have to know their name and applicant number and there is a place to enter that on the official website. You will receive notification whether or not your request has been processed.

When you are matched with a roommate, that roommate is the person you are going to share the bedroom with. I guess the con is that if you are matched with someone that the CP chooses for you, you don't know what that person is like until after they match you. You are given their contact info, and you can chat to get to know each other. I feel like I've heard that you can choose to opt-out of this situation if you are not satisfied with the match.....anyone know?

The pro is that if you find someone you want to room with, you both do the roommate notification, and the request is approved, you will be guaranteed to have each other as roommates. The only thing is, you do not know who your other roommates will be. You can only request 1 other roommate - again, the one that you will be sharing the bedroom with.

I hope that helps a little! Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions regarding this.


----------



## joepic

Sehsun said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> The CP can match you up with a roommate when you fill out a survey (about 5 questions, I think). Or if you have a specific person in mind who has the same arrival date as you, you can request each other. You just have to know their name and applicant number and there is a place to enter that on the official website. You will receive notification whether or not your request has been processed.
> 
> When you are matched with a roommate, that roommate is the person you are going to share the bedroom with. I guess the con is that if you are matched with someone that the CP chooses for you, you don't know what that person is like until after they match you. You are given their contact info, and you can chat to get to know each other. I feel like I've heard that you can choose to opt-out of this situation if you are not satisfied with the match.....anyone know?
> 
> The pro is that if you find someone you want to room with, you both do the roommate notification, and the request is approved, you will be guaranteed to have each other as roommates. The only thing is, you do not know who your other roommates will be. You can only request 1 other roommate - again, the one that you will be sharing the bedroom with.
> 
> I hope that helps a little! Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions regarding this.



Wow, this is great to know. I never knew how it worked.

If my sister receives an acceptance letter, will she be able to do this online when she accepts?


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow, this is great to know. I never knew how it worked.
> 
> If my sister receives an acceptance letter, will she be able to do this online when she accepts?



Most likely.


----------



## flipturngirl

I am super excited I have my phone interview at 12:30..  in like 15 minutes


----------



## Joanna71985

flipturngirl said:


> I am super excited I have my phone interview at 12:30..  in like 15 minutes



Good luck!!


----------



## joepic

flipturngirl said:


> I am super excited I have my phone interview at 12:30..  in like 15 minutes



oooh let us know how it went, good luck!

what did you check off?


----------



## flipturngirl

I am still waiting for the call!! AHH!!  i am soo nervous!! 

vacation planner
lifeguard
QSFB

but I will do ANYTHING!!!


----------



## flipturngirl

what if they don;t call? i have charged the phone's and they are sitting next to me! AHH! I have been so excited allllll day!!


----------



## joepic

they'll call, don't worry!


----------



## Joanna71985

flipturngirl said:


> I am still waiting for the call!! AHH!!  i am soo nervous!!
> 
> vacation planner
> lifeguard
> QSFB
> 
> but I will do ANYTHING!!!



Good choices! 



flipturngirl said:


> what if they don;t call? i have charged the phone's and they are sitting next to me! AHH! I have been so excited allllll day!!



Don't worry- they should.


----------



## flipturngirl

HEHE!  I guess that they want to test paitence (sp). I just hope that it will work out for me! my parents are in the other rooom watching a movie.. and won't turn it down.. my dogs keep barking.. ahh!


----------



## flipturngirl

Joanna71985 said:


> Good choices!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry- they should.





Thanks! I am excited! and am hoping to meet some of you guys that I have talked to on here. I have been lurking for a while.. and post mostly on the CB.. lol


----------



## Joanna71985

flipturngirl said:


> Thanks! I am excited! and am hoping to meet some of you guys that I have talked to on here. I have been lurking for a while.. and post mostly on the CB.. lol



Same here. I really want to meet everyone.

I don't post on CB too much. I'm mostly here or on the Theme Parks board


----------



## flipturngirl

what is the latest times people have had to wait for them to call? ? AHH!


----------



## joepic

Did you get a call yet?


----------



## Joanna71985

Yes, did they call?


----------



## flipturngirl

YES! I had the call! Now I am just waiting for them to mail haha. I need to mail my stuff soon! 

She had to call like 3 times because there was this weird echo on her end.. Then she ended up calling my cell phone and then I had to stand by my window because oh breaking up stuff. AHH! Lol it went good though! 


I


----------



## Joanna71985

Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## lbdpw1285

is there an existing thread, or can anyone tell me which disney restaurants and stores give CP people the discount. What is the discount %?
my peeps are coming to Fla while I am in Program (hopefully) and are curious.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## kandeebunny

I noticed on some other boards people mentioned getting an "Thank you for interviewing" e-mail and an e-mail notifying them of receipt of their paper application.  Is this standard?  Should I be concerned that I interviewed Thursday and did not get an e-mail after the interview?  (I am going to assume this is due to my circumstances, but I just want to make sure my interview counted as everything else is in lol!)


----------



## jpod523

kandeebunny said:


> I noticed on some other boards people mentioned getting an "Thank you for interviewing" e-mail and an e-mail notifying them of receipt of their paper application.  Is this standard?  Should I be concerned that I interviewed Thursday and did not get an e-mail after the interview?  (I am going to assume this is due to my circumstances, but I just want to make sure my interview counted as everything else is in lol!)



I got a Thank you for interviewing e-mail from my recruiter about 3 days after my interview.  I e-mailed her a question though and have not heard back.  it's been a week.  I did not get an e-mail about receiving my paper application, but i know they got it because i sent it certified mail and i just got my postcard today.


----------



## kandeebunny

Thank you for your quick reply!  I will wait a few more days before trying to call my recruiter!  I just need to make sure I do everything I can correctly.  I graduate this September so this is my last chance!


----------



## jpod523

kandeebunny said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!  I will wait a few more days before trying to call my recruiter!  I just need to make sure I do everything I can correctly.  I graduate this September so this is my last chance!



same here.  i graduate in may!   
-----


Completely random question for alumni:
Do CP cast members get to participate in pin trading?  what's that like?  i love to pin trade and if i work there, i couldn't imagine not pin trading.


----------



## kandeebunny

I'm jealous lol!  I wish I was graduating in May, but this term goes until June 27th and then I have an 8 week summer term to do my thesis.  I am so ready to be done!


----------



## CheshireSmile

I was SO happy to be done with my thesis.  It wasn't a proper thesis or anything, just something all seniors at my University had to complete before we graduate.  I lined mine up to do in the Fall so I could enjoy my last semester, and I'm SO glad I did.  I'm a history major and mine was an analysis of the playing of the Roman games before Pompey in 55 B.C.  I investigated it in the context of the treatment of the elephants from the games.  My professor thought I was a PETA member or something, but I said no that I just always wondered if the Roman people were bothered by all the animals that were being slaughtered, and they were, I proved it.  What's your thesis on?


----------



## kandeebunny

It's titled "The Harry Potter Phenomenon"  I am investigating why it is so popular for all age groups, how it because such a huge best seller, and the culture it has created.  I was originally going to do Phenomenons of Literature, and look at HP, LORT, Lord of the Flies, The Jungle and 1984, but it's just TOO much material.  I have more than enough with all 7 HP books!!!  It is the ONLY thing I am doing my last semester and I am so glad, because I need to really focus on it.


----------



## CheshireSmile

What a cool sounding thesis!  I love the concept, because it's certainly something I've wondered about.  But yeah, 7 books would be a looooot of material.  Good luck with it!


----------



## kandeebunny

It's something that really does interest me so I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Joanna71985

lbdpw1285 said:


> is there an existing thread, or can anyone tell me which disney restaurants and stores give CP people the discount. What is the discount %?
> my peeps are coming to Fla while I am in Program (hopefully) and are curious.
> Thanks!!!!



I don't know all of the restaurants, but the discount goes for most of the sit-down restaurants and many counter service restaurants. There should be a complete list on the HUB (and I know there is a book down at WDW that lists them all). I believe the dining/merchandise discount is 20% for CPs.



jpod523 said:


> Completely random question for alumni:
> Do CP cast members get to participate in pin trading?  what's that like?  i love to pin trade and if i work there, i couldn't imagine not pin trading.



As a guest? Or while working? For working, as long as the role is not a hazard role, you can pin trade. I believe custodial, attractions, and dining (both TS and QS) don't pin trade (I think it also goes for BBB).



kandeebunny said:


> It's titled "The Harry Potter Phenomenon"  I am investigating why it is so popular for all age groups, how it because such a huge best seller, and the culture it has created.  I was originally going to do Phenomenons of Literature, and look at HP, LORT, Lord of the Flies, The Jungle and 1984, but it's just TOO much material.  I have more than enough with all 7 HP books!!!  It is the ONLY thing I am doing my last semester and I am so glad, because I need to really focus on it.



What an awsome topic!!


----------



## csaribay

Joanna71985 said:


> As a guest? Or while working? For working, as long as the role is not a hazard role, you can pin trade. I believe custodial, attractions, and dining (both TS and QS) don't pin trade (I think it also goes for BBB).



Most TS locations do allow pin trading. We had both the hip and standard lanyards.

A good thing for others to remember is that even if your area does not participate in pin trading for safety reasons, there's a small part of the Year of A Million Dreams celebration where cast members do have a special magical moment that does involve giving away a limited-availability pin. What makes the pin special is that it cannot be purchased commercially, and are only distributed by cast members observing guests make the magic for others. I believe all areas have them at hand.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Just for fun, since we've had the question about what we DO get discounts on as CP's, what DON'T we get discounts on?


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Just for fun, since we've had the question about what we DO get discounts on as CP's, what DON'T we get discounts on?



Never got a discount at the Wendy's next to Vista Way. I declare a protest!


----------



## CheshireSmile

csaribay said:


> Never got a discount at the Wendy's next to Vista Way. I declare a protest!



Protest Frosties!?  Are you mad man!?   Haha, it'd do me in if we got a discount at Wendy's, that is some high quality fast-food and the people who invented late-night drive through (my worst enemy).  If it's next to Vista Way, all the more reason for me to want to live in Chatham!


----------



## namara87

csaribay said:


> Never got a discount at the Wendy's next to Vista Way. I declare a protest!



Yeah, and the Walgreens across the street...the most busy and overpriced location  in Florida


----------



## kandeebunny

Somewhere I thought I saw a link posted to maps of where Chatham and Vista are and now I can't find it.  Any ideas guys?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Somewhere I thought I saw a link posted to maps of where Chatham and Vista are and now I can't find it.  Any ideas guys?



Here you go! Point A is Vista Way, Point B is Chatham Square- and this is the shortest route between the two.


----------



## kandeebunny

Thank you thank you thank you!  I know the Orlando area pretty well, I just couldn't remember where these places were lol!


----------



## lbdpw1285

i have an account with Chase bank that I intend to use for direct deposit. I went onto the chase website to locate ATM's in the Orlando area. Some came up as ATM's in Walgreen's stores. Does anyone know if Chase ATM's are in most Walgreens like the one near Vista? 
Hoping to cut out those surcharges.
Last winter, I saw a Chase ATM near the Hospitality House at OKW also.
Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## csaribay

lbdpw1285 said:


> i have an account with Chase bank that I intend to use for direct deposit. I went onto the chase website to locate ATM's in the Orlando area. Some came up as ATM's in Walgreen's stores. Does anyone know if Chase ATM's are in most Walgreens like the one near Vista?
> Hoping to cut out those surcharges.
> Last winter, I saw a Chase ATM near the Hospitality House at OKW also.
> Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



I know for sure that the Walgreens next to Vista had a Chase ATM.

Chase ATMs are available across the Walt Disney World property- there's at least 39 scattered among the resorts and parks.


----------



## lbdpw1285

can CP employees visit a DVC resort to use a pool on their day off??
sorry for all the Q's.  They just keep popping into my head!!


----------



## csaribay

lbdpw1285 said:


> can CP employees visit a DVC resort to use a pool on their day off??
> sorry for all the Q's.  They just keep popping into my head!!



Resort pools are supposed to be off limits. All apartment complexes have at least one pool for program participants.

*If* your family owns a real-estate interest at a Disney Vacation Club resort, you may want to call member services to see if this is a possibility. Otherwise, resort pools are only for the enjoyment of registered guests (which only includes cast members during their stay at a Disney resort).


----------



## Joanna71985

I would have to say most likely not. Only DVC people can pool hop.


----------



## lbdpw1285

joanna, you said previously that meal discounts were listed on the HUB.
What is the HUB? 
thanks.!!!!


----------



## Fantasmic1

lbdpw1285 said:


> joanna, you said previously that meal discounts were listed on the HUB.
> What is the HUB?
> thanks.!!!!



The Hub is the cast member website also known as the portal...once you arrive and check in you are given a username and password and this site is basically a one stop spot for anything and everything you need or need to know as a cast member!  Hope this helps


----------



## Fantasmic1

lbdpw1285 said:


> i have an account with Chase bank that I intend to use for direct deposit. I went onto the chase website to locate ATM's in the Orlando area. Some came up as ATM's in Walgreen's stores. Does anyone know if Chase ATM's are in most Walgreens like the one near Vista?
> Hoping to cut out those surcharges.
> Last winter, I saw a Chase ATM near the Hospitality House at OKW also.
> Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.



I had an account with chase when i did the CP.  They are all over the place onstage in the parks and there is at least one atm in each resort onstage.  The only problem i had was any other types of transactions besides withdrawing money.  Even though the atm's are everywhere, there are no actual branch's if you need to deposit a possible check from the parents, discuss a problem...etc.  Because of this i had half of my money put in my chase account and half into a VISTA account that i opened for the duration of my program...Hope this helps!


----------



## kandeebunny

I'm not sure if the have Bank of America's (BOA) where you are from, but there are 5 within about 7 miles of Vista Way and a bunch more ATM's.  I opened a BOA account when I first went off to school as my Mom had access to one in NH and I did here in Florida.  

Just another option for you!


----------



## Amber Leigh

How does the picking or placing in apartments go? I mean do you arrive and they say "Here is your key, you don't have a choice."

Also, I am over 21 and while I would like to be in a non-wellness apartment so I can still have a drink every now and then if I so choose, is the only place for non-wellness apartments Vista Way? Cus I am NOT a party person and I'm trying to decide now is I am going to ask to be placed in a wellness to avoid the parties I have heard so much about at Vista. I really would like peace and quiet, where is the best place for me?


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Amber Leigh,
 to the DISboards!

If you have a specific apartment complex in mind, I recommend arriving there as early as you can on your arrival date and request the apartment that you have in mind.

There are non-wellness apartments at both Chatham and Vista. I would guess that Patterson Court (the new one opening this fall [?]) would have both wellness and non-wellness, but that is a very wild guess, as I know very little about it.

Vista Way has been commonly known to be more "social," but I'm sure Chatham can have parties too. I never saw any around my apartment while I was there, though. I enjoyed staying at Chatham, it was pretty quiet around my building when I was there.


----------



## RyanS

I didn't see this answered anywhere else, or I did and I am blind, but anyway for the cast member discounts, is there a discounted rate for La Nouba? I've never seen it before and I've been to WDW at least 10 times since it's been there, so I'm thinking during my CP it might be a good time to actually get to doing that.


----------



## Joanna71985

Amber Leigh said:


> How does the picking or placing in apartments go? I mean do you arrive and they say "Here is your key, you don't have a choice."
> 
> Also, I am over 21 and while I would like to be in a non-wellness apartment so I can still have a drink every now and then if I so choose, is the only place for non-wellness apartments Vista Way? Cus I am NOT a party person and I'm trying to decide now is I am going to ask to be placed in a wellness to avoid the parties I have heard so much about at Vista. I really would like peace and quiet, where is the best place for me?



When you get to check-in, they ask you what your preferences are. I have always gotten what I asked for (luckily). And no, there are both wellness and non-wellness at both Chatham and Vista



RyanS said:


> I didn't see this answered anywhere else, or I did and I am blind, but anyway for the cast member discounts, is there a discounted rate for La Nouba? I've never seen it before and I've been to WDW at least 10 times since it's been there, so I'm thinking during my CP it might be a good time to actually get to doing that.



Yes, there should be a discount for that.



lbdpw1285 said:


> joanna, you said previously that meal discounts were listed on the HUB.
> What is the HUB?
> thanks.!!!!



The HUB is a CM website. You get logged in Day 1 of check-in.


----------



## mander01

[/I][/SIZE][/FONT] Hey My name is Amanda and I am soo new to this whole thing well i was wondering alot of things till i read some of the stuff and you guys all cleared a few things up. Well somethin i was wondering if someone could pretty say how ure first day goes?? Like just explain in thorough detail how u go abt ure day? when u first check in to meeting ure roomies and then figuring out how to eat and what not...? I dont know it sounds a lil dumb butttt I never lived on my own before and this is all new to me. HAHA sorry ... Thank You tho!!!  Amanda


----------



## CelticBelle

mander01 said:


> [/I][/SIZE][/FONT] Hey My name is Amanda and I am soo new to this whole thing well i was wondering alot of things till i read some of the stuff and you guys all cleared a few things up. Well somethin i was wondering if someone could pretty say how ure first day goes?? Like just explain in thorough detail how u go abt ure day? when u first check in to meeting ure roomies and then figuring out how to eat and what not...? I dont know it sounds a lil dumb butttt I never lived on my own before and this is all new to me. HAHA sorry ... Thank You tho!!!  Amanda



Sorry im not an alumni so i cant explain the details, but in the future would you mind spellling things out and using actual words.  It makes it a lot easier for everyone on the board to read.  thanks!  and welcome to the boards.


----------



## Zoso2005

Totally worth it!


----------



## Zoso2005

Yeah, I think there is.


----------



## csaribay

mander01 said:


> Hey My name is Amanda and I am soo new to this whole thing well i was wondering alot of things till i read some of the stuff and you guys all cleared a few things up. Well somethin i was wondering if someone could pretty say how ure first day goes?? Like just explain in thorough detail how u go abt ure day? when u first check in to meeting ure roomies and then figuring out how to eat and what not...? I dont know it sounds a lil dumb butttt I never lived on my own before and this is all new to me. HAHA sorry ... Thank You tho!!!  Amanda




The arrival process is pretty seamless. As soon as you arrive, you'll be directed to the Vista Way pavilion (towards the back of the complex). At that point, you'll store any luggage (if you don't have a car) and begin filling out the first part of paperwork- the back of your program guide.

After you finish that, the next step is apartment selection. If there's any choice in housing the day you check-in, you can make requests and Price Management will attempt to accommodate it. At this point, if you haven't done online roommate selection, look around you before you collect your keys- it's likely that the people you're standing next to will be your roommates. You'll also sign related paperwork relating to housing rules, and an authorization to directly deduct rent from your weekly paychecks. You'll also take a photo for your property ID immediately after this.

Next you'll be evaluated for Disney Look, to make sure you're within compliance. They're looking at hair, nails and any visible body modifications (only) at this point. The final steps include submitting your fingerprints and information for a full background check, and registering for 'The HUB' company portal. After this, you're free to to head to your apartment and start to get things setup until your housing welcome session, which is a two hour orientation to housing.

The whole process takes about one hour to complete, though depending on the number of participants, it may take longer. Arrive early in the day if possible.

If you have extra time, you can get something to eat between. During check-in, they've been giving coupons for a free sandwich at the Chick Fil-A next to Vista Way. There's also a Wendy's next door, and a Walgreens (with a small selection of food items) across the street. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## CheshireSmile

Are the CP busses going to be running on check-in day?  Since we all get checked in at Vista, I'm not sure how else we'd get to Chatham or Patterson if we get placed there.  I certainly don't want to have to drag my suitcases all the way to another complex, unless I have to!  I'm guessing they've planned for this though?


----------



## wenzdae

any one who has come on as an alumni, as well as being a current seasonal cast member at the time, know if we have to do the background checks or anything else we will not have to do to avoid repetition. Not that I am worried about not passing a background check or n e thing. It is just one less thing to have to wait through.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Are the CP busses going to be running on check-in day?  Since we all get checked in at Vista, I'm not sure how else we'd get to Chatham or Patterson if we get placed there.  I certainly don't want to have to drag my suitcases all the way to another complex, unless I have to!  I'm guessing they've planned for this though?



There are special motor-coaches near the Pavillion that'll shuttle back and forth between Chatham and Vista, and you'll be able to take all your luggage in one shot by loading it under the coach. I think they leave every 30 minutes. The nice thing about these coaches (unlike normal CP busses) is that they're allowed inside the streets of Chatham, and they should drop you off right in front of your building.

At Vista, CP housing staff has a couple passenger pargos (extended golf carts) where they may be able to give you a lift w/ your luggage. Vista isn't terribly spread out though.

Normal CP transportation will also be available on your arrival day. I remember heading up to the Contemporary after finishing the housing welcome session and getting something to eat there. Note that while you'll have access to transportation your first day, complimentary park access and cast member discounts won't be available until you collect your company ID, during Traditions.



wenzdae said:


> any one who has come on as an alumni, as well as being a current seasonal cast member at the time, know if we have to do the background checks or anything else we will not have to do to avoid repetition. Not that I am worried about not passing a background check or n e thing. It is just one less thing to have to wait through.



Yeah, no kidding. As long as you're current, you should be able to bypass the background check requirement, but I would check on your arrival day just to make sure. I know for sure you'll be able to skip the second day benefits session, Traditions, and if returning back to your area, most of the OTJ.


----------



## Joanna71985

mander01 said:


> Hey My name is Amanda and I am soo new to this whole thing well i was wondering alot of things till i read some of the stuff and you guys all cleared a few things up. Well somethin i was wondering if someone could pretty say how ure first day goes?? Like just explain in thorough detail how u go abt ure day? when u first check in to meeting ure roomies and then figuring out how to eat and what not...? I dont know it sounds a lil dumb butttt I never lived on my own before and this is all new to me. HAHA sorry ... Thank You tho!!!  Amanda



Hey Amanda. The first day isn't too bad. You get the apartment you'll be staying in, you get the housing ID, get logged into the HUB (cast member website) among other things. There will also be a housing meeting.



CheshireSmile said:


> Are the CP busses going to be running on check-in day?  Since we all get checked in at Vista, I'm not sure how else we'd get to Chatham or Patterson if we get placed there.  I certainly don't want to have to drag my suitcases all the way to another complex, unless I have to!  I'm guessing they've planned for this though?



Yes. The buses are running the first day.



wenzdae said:


> any one who has come on as an alumni, as well as being a current seasonal cast member at the time, know if we have to do the background checks or anything else we will not have to do to avoid repetition. Not that I am worried about not passing a background check or n e thing. It is just one less thing to have to wait through.



Yeah, it's a pain. But alumni have to go through everything all over.

Funny story- when I went to get my housing ID last year, they still had my picture from my 2006 ID (when I got my 21+ ID). The guy was really surprised.


----------



## wenzdae

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, it's a pain. But alumni have to go through everything all over.




I'd understand an alumni who hasn't worked in the last year, I'd understand having to update it. But I have worked this last year, still have my ID and everything. Why waste the resources and time on a current employee you have up to date info on, instead focus on those you don't. It makes a shorter wait time for all, expecially if there are a large number of seasonal cast members. 

Heck, I can go ahead and pick up extra hours if I come to Orlando early - work for the mouse and work on more paperwork. Sigh. oh well. It could be worse I suppose. 

I AM happy to be able to go and see the Flower and Garden Festival at EPCOT.


----------



## Joanna71985

Me too!


----------



## kandeebunny

I read the Attractions Costume thread, but didn't see this posted there.

For costumes...when do we get fitted?  Do we have to arrive super early our first day?  I saw they had pretty  much sizes to fit everyone and I do hope so...I'm short and very very tiny, clothes for me are a nightmare in general lol.


----------



## jpod523

kandeebunny said:


> I read the Attractions Costume thread, but didn't see this posted there.
> 
> For costumes...when do we get fitted?  Do we have to arrive super early our first day?  I saw they had pretty  much sizes to fit everyone and I do hope so...I'm short and very very tiny, clothes for me are a nightmare in general lol.




i hope they do have sizes for everyone.  i'm at the other end of the spectrum.  i'm tall, and nowhere near a size 2 (not even 22).  do they really try to accomodate all sizes or should i not even bother trying (of course, i'm still in the waiting stage, so there's still that possibility i'm not going)?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

kandeebunny said:


> I read the Attractions Costume thread, but didn't see this posted there.
> 
> For costumes...when do we get fitted?  Do we have to arrive super early our first day?  I saw they had pretty  much sizes to fit everyone and I do hope so...I'm short and very very tiny, clothes for me are a nightmare in general lol.



Same with me, I'm short, and my costume is going to have a long skirt, so I'm kinda worried that they'll all be too long!


----------



## TinyBit

kandeebunny said:


> I read the Attractions Costume thread, but didn't see this posted there.
> 
> For costumes...when do we get fitted?  Do we have to arrive super early our first day?  I saw they had pretty  much sizes to fit everyone and I do hope so...I'm short and very very tiny, clothes for me are a nightmare in general lol.



I am also very small and thin. I wear kids clothes usually. I called my recruiter and she told me that they have very small costumes, she thought down to about a size 10 kids. I think I'll be ok  She also told me that they can take them in, out, etc to fit people.

One less thing to worry about.


----------



## kandeebunny

TinyBit said:


> I am also very small and thin. I wear kids clothes usually. I called my recruiter and she told me that they have very small costumes, she thought down to about a size 10 kids. I think I'll be ok  She also told me that they can take them in, out, etc to fit people.
> 
> One less thing to worry about.



I wear kids still too!  I had just crossed the line in to juniors but now that a 0 seems to be getting bigger I went back down to kids.

If anyone can still answer about the fitting process that would be awesome!


----------



## csaribay

They have *many* sizes of costumes available, and most people are pretty surprised when they find out how many different sizes (both large and small) are available. I don't have any specific information though, as it varies from costume to costume. You won't receive your location and costume information until at least day two of the arrival process, but after you have this information, you can try on different sizes of costumes at the costuming center associated with your area.

Once you receive your role offer packet, there should be a document outlining Disney Look. The bottom of that letter (if I remember correctly) has the current address for sizing inquiries- I'd email this address directly to make sure that a good size is available. Disney can custom taylor something if necessary. One of my roommates had a customized jacket.


----------



## tinyt396

kandeebunny said:


> I wear kids still too!  I had just crossed the line in to juniors but now that a 0 seems to be getting bigger I went back down to kids.
> 
> If anyone can still answer about the fitting process that would be awesome!



Disney has sizes for every different height, weight, etc you can think of.  MK wardrobe was HUGE and there were so many costumes it was out of control!!  Trust me you will be able to find your size.  I am also very short (4'11") but am not thin and they still had a size that would fit me.  Also Disney has their own way of sizing (I was a size 20 at Disney, and I wasn't even a size 10).  Keep that in mind.


----------



## flipturngirl

tinyt396 said:


> Disney has sizes for every different height, weight, etc you can think of.  MK wardrobe was HUGE and there were so many costumes it was out of control!!  Trust me you will be able to find your size.  I am also very short (4'11") but am not thin and they still had a size that would fit me.  Also Disney has their own way of sizing (I was a size 20 at Disney, and I wasn't even a size 10).  Keep that in mind.



So I have a question about lifeguarding.. . . what is the costumes for that? ? ? and like um. . . yah what do you do if they wear swim suits? do you buy it or wear a checked out one. ? ?


----------



## csaribay

flipturngirl said:


> So I have a question about lifeguarding.. . . what is the costumes for that? ? ? and like um. . . yah what do you do if they wear swim suits? do you buy it or wear a checked out one. ? ?



Red trunks + white "Walt Disney World Resort Lifeguard" Polo for everyone. Women also have a one piece swimsuit that go along with it. Lifeguards also have a black sidepack to carry around various necessary equipment.






In the cooler months, Disney has trunk-style pants, fleece jackets and heavier winter-windbreaker jackets.

As far as return procedure for these costumes, I can't seem to remember that one. Someone else'll need to chime in on it- it may differ from the normal procedures.


----------



## lbdpw1285

what is the common type of dress for the disney sponsored classes. Is it business casual like Traditions or typical college (jeans, t's, flip-flops)?
or something else?
thanks!!


----------



## csaribay

lbdpw1285 said:


> what is the common type of dress for the disney sponsored classes. Is it business casual like Traditions or typical college (jeans, t's, flip-flops)?
> or something else?
> thanks!!



Disney classes have the same dress requirements as Traditions. Work costumes are also acceptable.


----------



## CelticBelle

Where do the classes physically take place?  Are they located around the apartment areas or somewhere further on property?  just wondering.


----------



## wenzdae

CelticBelle said:


> Where do the classes physically take place?  Are they located around the apartment areas or somewhere further on property?  just wondering.



When I was in the program (back in '04) the classes were all held at Vista. They have a bldg where all educational component is taken care of


----------



## CelticBelle

Thanks!


----------



## kandeebunny

Going along the lines of classes:

How was the homework for the courses that are ACE certified?
Would I need to drag along a printer?


----------



## Sehsun

CelticBelle said:


> Where do the classes physically take place?  Are they located around the apartment areas or somewhere further on property?  just wondering.



The DES class I took in the fall 2007 program was held at Chatham, and I lived at Chatham! They have some classrooms around the pool area.



kandeebunny said:


> Going along the lines of classes:
> 
> How was the homework for the courses that are ACE certified?
> Would I need to drag along a printer?



I cannot speak for the ACE certified classes, but you probably should not need to bring a printer because I think the Vista Way computer lab has free printing. Also all of the Disney Learning Centers located on property (there are several) have free printing.


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Going along the lines of classes:
> 
> How was the homework for the courses that are ACE certified?
> Would I need to drag along a printer?



Homework was typically not a very laborious task for my ACE classes (Practicum/Communications). I'd probably say you'd need to spend about 30mins-hour each week on work for each class you take. The instructors are very mindful of how busy everyone is, and don't try to bog anyone with too much additional work.

You'll be able to get away with using the free printing at the Disney Learning Center at Vista Way, or the inexpensive printing at the other complexes' computer lab (school work, now that I think of it, was free). A printer won't be required, but it does add some convenience to the equation.


----------



## Loves Disney

Please excuse me if this is a very silly or "should be obvious" sort of question (or if this has already been asked). But when you apply for the Disney CP, can you choose where you want to work on Disney? Like for example, would I be able to put in for a specific job such as being a tour guide?


----------



## Joanna71985

Loves Disney said:


> Please excuse me if this is a very silly or "should be obvious" sort of question (or if this has already been asked). But when you apply for the Disney CP, can you choose where you want to work on Disney? Like for example, would I be able to put in for a specific job such as being a tour guide?



It's not silly! 

You can request where you would like to go, but it all comes down to Disney putting you somewhere.


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

Loves Disney said:


> Please excuse me if this is a very silly or "should be obvious" sort of question (or if this has already been asked). But when you apply for the Disney CP, can you choose where you want to work on Disney? Like for example, would I be able to put in for a specific job such as being a tour guide?



There are certain roles that are open to CPers that you can put down as preferred roles, but it depends on Disney and where this is space.
A CPer will never be a tour guide - its a coveted position that only people that have worked in guest relations for awhile can apply for.


----------



## Joanna71985

Same goes for the gangster/cowboy roles for GMR. I believe you have to be a "tour guide" for 6+ months to be able to train for it.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> Homework was typically not a very laborious task for my ACE classes (Practicum/Communications). I'd probably say you'd need to spend about 30mins-hour each week on work for each class you take. The instructors are very mindful of how busy everyone is, and don't try to bog anyone with too much additional work.
> 
> You'll be able to get away with using the free printing at the Disney Learning Center at Vista Way, or the inexpensive printing at the other complexes' computer lab (school work, now that I think of it, was free). A printer won't be required, but it does add some convenience to the equation.



So bringing a flash drive is a must then?  What kind of hours does the computer lab keep?  I'm just trying to figure if it will be worth the hassle of not having a printer, but then theres a storage issue.

How did you like your ACE classes?  I'm glad the homework load isn't too bad, while there I will also be studying for GRE's and possibly taking a grad level course (and working on my thesis the first month and a half!)  So I really didn't want to take on another 2-3 hours of homework a week.

Also did you need to do any work with powerpoint?  I am trying to decide if I should give in and buy Office for Mac or just buy Iwork08, but I know there are some conversion issues with powerpoint and keynote, so if there tends to be powerpoint work I'll just avoid the hassle.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Joanna71985 said:


> Same goes for the gangster/cowboy roles for GMR. I believe you have to be a "tour guide" for 6+ months to be able to train for it.



I have ALWAYS wanted to be one of the gangsters!!!  Except of course that I'm a girl and would look awfully silly, but that is my FAVORITE part of the ride.  There were two of them walking to the ride one day and I stopped them and took a picture, I think they were really amused.  Never managed to see the cowboy one, are there cowgirls?  I think cowgirls would be a little more believable than gangster girls.  Really, I just want one of the gangster hats.....
Oh, and to shoot the red light on the ride.  Okay I'm done.


----------



## Loves Disney

Joanna71985 said:


> It's not silly!
> 
> You can request where you would like to go, but it all comes down to Disney putting you somewhere.





Bounce_Tigger said:


> There are certain roles that are open to CPers that you can put down as preferred roles, but it depends on Disney and where this is space.
> A CPer will never be a tour guide - its a coveted position that only people that have worked in guest relations for awhile can apply for.



Thanks!!


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> So bringing a flash drive is a must then?  What kind of hours does the computer lab keep?  I'm just trying to figure if it will be worth the hassle of not having a printer, but then theres a storage issue.
> 
> How did you like your ACE classes?  I'm glad the homework load isn't too bad, while there I will also be studying for GRE's and possibly taking a grad level course (and working on my thesis the first month and a half!)  So I really didn't want to take on another 2-3 hours of homework a week.
> 
> Also did you need to do any work with powerpoint?  I am trying to decide if I should give in and buy Office for Mac or just buy Iwork08, but I know there are some conversion issues with powerpoint and keynote, so if there tends to be powerpoint work I'll just avoid the hassle.



A flash drive would be helpful, but if you're just printing text-documents (which is going to be the case the majority of the time) it's just as well to email it to yourself. The complex labs mirror the hours of the front desks (9-5, it varies from day to day and complex to complex) while the Disney Learning Center at Vista Way is open later (can't remember how late right now).

I gave that homework estimate a good amount of padding. Some courses have heavier loads than others, but I don't personally feel it's ever more than 30mins to an hour per course. Many times I'd err more on the 30 minute estimate. As far as the classes go themselves, I enjoyed them- but depending on your previous academic history, you may or may not feel that you've covered the content already. I did feel a bit of rehash in my Communications course, but there was some theory and rhetoric that was new to me.

On PowerPoint, you can probably get away with Keynote/iWork. When I had presentations, I connected my MacBook up to the projection screen with no issues (it's a standard VGA connection) and used Keynote. All classrooms have this system, and it wasn't necessary that we actually turn in a PowerPoint file, just use a PowerPoint-style presentation as a visual aid when the assignment prescribed such.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> A flash drive would be helpful, but if you're just printing text-documents (which is going to be the case the majority of the time) it's just as well to email it to yourself. The complex labs mirror the hours of the front desks (9-5, it varies from day to day and complex to complex) while the Disney Learning Center at Vista Way is open later (can't remember how late right now).
> 
> I gave that homework estimate a good amount of padding. Some courses have heavier loads than others, but I don't personally feel it's ever more than 30mins to an hour per course. Many times I'd err more on the 30 minute estimate. As far as the classes go themselves, I enjoyed them- but depending on your previous academic history, you may or may not feel that you've covered the content already. I did feel a bit of rehash in my Communications course, but there was some theory and rhetoric that was new to me.
> 
> On PowerPoint, you can probably get away with Keynote/iWork. When I had presentations, I connected my MacBook up to the projection screen with no issues (it's a standard VGA connection) and used Keynote. All classrooms have this system, and it wasn't necessary that we actually turn in a PowerPoint file, just use a PowerPoint-style presentation as a visual aid when the assignment prescribed such.



Now that is a huge relief, Office for Mac is double the price of iWork!  Thank you so much for all your input, it's super helpful.  I may skip communications, but I really am not sure yet.  Nothing really overlaps as I am a Literature major.

On a totally separate note, is rent removed from your check before or after taxes?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Now that is a huge relief, Office for Mac is double the price of iWork!  Thank you so much for all your input, it's super helpful.  I may skip communications, but I really am not sure yet.  Nothing really overlaps as I am a Literature major.
> 
> On a totally separate note, is rent removed from your check before or after taxes?



You can always enroll in a course, take a look at the course materials (they're handed to you immediately after registration) and go through them. If you think the course is not going to work for you, you can dis-enroll by visiting the education office anytime before the class begins with no issues and no penalty (I did this with Marketing-U). You can do this up into the second week of courses, I believe.

And yeah, I definitely hear you on that one, but at least Office has a Student/Home edition now (I remember when it didn't exist and a full copy cost like $300+, crazy.) iWork will definitely should work for the course-load- it did for me.

On rent, it's a deduction after taxes (unfortunately).


----------



## kandeebunny

Thats really good to know about the courses too.  I really want to take one, but I don't want my other school work to suffer because of it.

Bummer about rent, I was hoping it was a pre-tax deduction.  Oh well!


----------



## CelticBelle

Would you suggest an exploration series, or marketing you?


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> Would you suggest an exploration series, or marketing you?



They're two different animals.

*Marketing You* is a personal development course focused on marketing and branding yourself as an individual professional. The best way for me to describe this course is one that may enhance your skills to market yourself effectively in the job-market, including the enhancement of your resumé, cover letter, personal pitches, etc.

*Disney Exploration Series* bring ranking leaders and executives into the classroom. There are five different categories for this series, and within those different categories a relevant subject is facilitated by leaders every week. The classes can be pretty dynamic, and there is no homework or quizzes in these courses (they aren't recommended for credit by ACE). These courses do however provide a great opportunity to have a discussion with high-ranking executives and to network (for example, if you've gotten a recent Disney vacation planning DVD, one of the execs from that presentation came to the marketing class).

If you want to learn more about a Disney-business topic like marketing, and network with professionals, the Disney Exploration Series would the best thing.

If you want to develop your own personal branding and marketing skills, Marketing You is a good course.


----------



## kandeebunny

Can you do both an ACE course AND DES?


----------



## CelticBelle

csaribay said:


> If you want to learn more about a Disney-business topic like marketing, and network with professionals, the Disney Exploration Series would the best thing.
> 
> If you want to develop your own personal branding and marketing skills, Marketing You is a good course.



Wow!  That is totally not what i thought they were.  I thought that marketing you would be a better networking course.  I want to be able to network with disney professionals to get ready for a  PI.  I marked both of those classes in my interests when i accepted.  I was looking for some advice.  thanks!


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Can you do both an ACE course AND DES?



Yep, although in most cases Disney only allows two classes per term (two terms w/ Fall Advantage participants, one term for Fall participants).



CelticBelle said:


> Wow!  That is totally not what i thought they were.  I thought that marketing you would be a better networking course.  I want to be able to network with disney professionals to get ready for a  PI.  I marked both of those classes in my interests when i accepted.  I was looking for some advice.  thanks!



No problem- I remember when I first saw marketing on those two classes I immediately thought "marketing... sign me up for both!" As soon as I reviewed the materials though, I knew that the DES was the course that I really wanted.


----------



## CelticBelle

csaribay said:


> Yep, although in most cases Disney only allows two classes per term (two terms w/ Fall Advantage participants, one term for Fall participants).



When I submitted the acceptance form it said that you could choose 2 classes as you interests, but that fall program students were only allowed to take one class.  You could take 2 if you were FA.  Did they change it or was I reading it wrong?


----------



## razzery

Hey guys, I just have a few quick questions!

I interviewed on April 3rd and now I'm hearing some people got a thank you email? I definitely never got one of those and now Im a little worried about that.

I also heard something about CPs going seasonal after their program. I go to school at ucf so thats really no problem for me, but would I be able to switch roles? Like, lets say I get QSFB for the CP but really want attractions. Could I just switch to attractions while I'm seasonal?

And last question. One class I plan on taking in the fall is online but requires me to take tests in the testing lab every once in a while. Would I have enough time off to head over to ucf for a few hours, take a test, and visit some people?


----------



## Deb6648

OK so i posted 3 weeks ago promising that i would let everyone know if i got in:

I GOT INNNNN!!! Hospitality in the Fall yaaaay  

well now that the letter-waiting is all finished i guess it's time for even more waiting for the CP


----------



## mander01

heyy just wanted to let everyone know i got into QSF&B  for the Fall 2008 program ...  I am also going down August 20th  ...   I am soo excitedddd  I cannot wait it is all I talk about with my friends they are all getting sick of it hahaha , well alright byee and thank you for the advice earlier on!!!


----------



## razzery

How long did it take to get your letter?


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> When I submitted the acceptance form it said that you could choose 2 classes as you interests, but that fall program students were only allowed to take one class.  You could take 2 if you were FA.  Did they change it or was I reading it wrong?



That could be a potential change from previous program seasons... I hadn't heard that though. Contact your recruiter... in the meantime I'll try and get some information and post back if I get anything.

What may have been miscommunicated/confused was that there are two terms for FA participants (terms three and four) while Fall participants are only able to participate in one education term (term four).

*Amanda & Deb*- Congratulations!


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> I have ALWAYS wanted to be one of the gangsters!!!  Except of course that I'm a girl and would look awfully silly, but that is my FAVORITE part of the ride.  There were two of them walking to the ride one day and I stopped them and took a picture, I think they were really amused.  Never managed to see the cowboy one, are there cowgirls?  I think cowgirls would be a little more believable than gangster girls.  Really, I just want one of the gangster hats.....
> Oh, and to shoot the red light on the ride.  Okay I'm done.



Girls can be gangsters on GMR. I believe they can also be cowfolk.



razzery said:


> Hey guys, I just have a few quick questions!
> 
> I interviewed on April 3rd and now I'm hearing some people got a thank you email? I definitely never got one of those and now Im a little worried about that.
> 
> I also heard something about CPs going seasonal after their program. I go to school at ucf so thats really no problem for me, but would I be able to switch roles? Like, lets say I get QSFB for the CP but really want attractions. Could I just switch to attractions while I'm seasonal?
> 
> And last question. One class I plan on taking in the fall is online but requires me to take tests in the testing lab every once in a while. Would I have enough time off to head over to ucf for a few hours, take a test, and visit some people?



You could switch. You just need the time for training.



Deb6648 said:


> OK so i posted 3 weeks ago promising that i would let everyone know if i got in:
> 
> I GOT INNNNN!!! Hospitality in the Fall yaaaay
> 
> well now that the letter-waiting is all finished i guess it's time for even more waiting for the CP



Congrats!!



mander01 said:


> heyy just wanted to let everyone know i got into QSF&B  for the Fall 2008 program ...  I am also going down August 20th  ...   I am soo excitedddd  I cannot wait it is all I talk about with my friends they are all getting sick of it hahaha , well alright byee and thank you for the advice earlier on!!!



Congrats!!


----------



## Deb6648

razzery said:


> How long did it take to get your letter?



i interviewed on March 19th and got my letter today so it was almost 3 weeks


----------



## CheshireSmile

Joanna71985 said:


> Girls can be gangsters on GMR. I believe they can also be cowfolk.




Wow, I've never seen a girl gangster!!!  That is so very exciting!!!  Joanna you just made my night!!  I wonder if there's a youtube video with a girl gangster, I'd be curious to see.........


----------



## shastatikipunch

Does anybody think they're still accepting people for August? I know they're still taking Applications, but I was wondering if there is any chance on getting accepted at this point, I'm open to every role except custodial, I'm currently in excellent standing with my school. Oh and when are the start dates in August?


----------



## csaribay

shastatikipunch said:


> Does anybody think they're still accepting people for August? I know they're still taking Applications, but I was wondering if there is any chance on getting accepted at this point, I'm open to every role except custodial, I'm currently in excellent standing with my school. Oh and when are the start dates in August?



You won't know until you try. I'd say your chances are still excellent.

I will also say that when I applied for my program the first time, it was in mid December for the Spring season, and was accepted in a role that worked for me. Your mileage may vary, but that's my experience. I'm not suggesting you wait (the further time progress, obviously the less things are in favor for you), but you shouldn't have any issues at this point.


----------



## flipturngirl

oh question how much do they look at your grades? or do they??


----------



## thewishfire

Hey!

I want to apply for the CP for Fall Advantage in '09. When should I go to a presentation? Do I still go in the Spring semester like I would for fall? This year my school hasn't even had their spring presentation yet.. wouldn't that be too late?


----------



## er3465

thewishfire said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want to apply for the CP for Fall Advantage in '09. When should I go to a presentation? Do I still go in the Spring semester like I would for fall? This year my school hasn't even had their spring presentation yet.. wouldn't that be too late?



Yup, you should attend the presentation next spring, and if there is not one at your school you could always do an e-presentation.   You could also do the e-presentation if you want to do it earlier than the presentation at your school. Good luck!


----------



## fall08CP

Deb6648 said:


> i interviewed on March 19th and got my letter today so it was almost 3 weeks



Not fair! I interviewed on March 10 and still waiting..


----------



## fall08CP

CheshireSmile said:


> Wow, I've never seen a girl gangster!!!  That is so very exciting!!!  Joanna you just made my night!!  I wonder if there's a youtube video with a girl gangster, I'd be curious to see.........



I was there in Feb and our gangster was a female, so it definitely happens!


----------



## kandeebunny

AHH I missed a phone call from Disney while our power was out, and they didn't leave a message.  I called back, but can never get a live person.  This is killing me!


----------



## csaribay

flipturngirl said:


> oh question how much do they look at your grades? or do they??



They're looking for you to be in good standing with your school. How your school defines that varies, but as long as you're carrying a C average or better over the last semester and aren't on probation, you should be okay.



kandeebunny said:


> AHH I missed a phone call from Disney while our power was out, and they didn't leave a message.  I called back, but can never get a live person.  This is killing me!



Haha, I had to play phone-tag with Disney the day of my interview. I got lucky and found out another way to get ahold of my interviewer, otherwise I would have been sunk that day. If I recall correctly I think you said you had your interview already and were waiting on more info from Disney- good luck! Hopefully they'll call back tomorrow (or today, whenever you're reading this).


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> They're looking for you to be in good standing with your school. How your school defines that varies, but as long as you're carrying a C average or better over the last semester and aren't on probation, you should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I had to play phone-tag with Disney the day of my interview. I got lucky and found out another way to get ahold of my interviewer, otherwise I would have been sunk that day. If I recall correctly I think you said you had your interview already and were waiting on more info from Disney- good luck! Hopefully they'll call back tomorrow (or today, whenever you're reading this).



I don't want to call too much, but I am pondering calling them back tomorrow (Wednesday) they called Monday when my power was out for the entire day and I didn't find the call until today.  I figured I would wait it out for the day.  I am waiting to hear back about issues with my disability and about vaccines required for housing.  I am travelling all summer, so if I need a waiver I need to get it before I leave, so they were supposed to call and tell me.  I may wait until 3 tomorrow and if I don't hear back call them again.  Or should I just wait?  I don't want to delay things by calling too much, I also never got the :thank you for interviewing" e-mail or confirmation they have all my stuff (aside from the confirmation the fax spews out!)


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> I don't want to call too much, but I am pondering calling them back tomorrow (Wednesday) they called Monday when my power was out for the entire day and I didn't find the call until today.  I figured I would wait it out for the day.  I am waiting to hear back about issues with my disability and about vaccines required for housing.  I am travelling all summer, so if I need a waiver I need to get it before I leave, so they were supposed to call and tell me.  I may wait until 3 tomorrow and if I don't hear back call them again.  Or should I just wait?  I don't want to delay things by calling too much, I also never got the :thank you for interviewing" e-mail or confirmation they have all my stuff (aside from the confirmation the fax spews out!)



Oh no definitely, I think you should call tomorrow if they don't get back to you. You have a very good reason and a vested interest in gathering more info. As far as the confirmation email gone, I think those are spotty at best. Don't worry about it.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> Oh no definitely, I think you should call tomorrow if they don't get back to you. You have a very good reason and a vested interest in gathering more info. As far as the confirmation email gone, I think those are spotty at best. Don't worry about it.



Thanks for the reassurance!  I will wait 'til mid-afternoon and try them back.


----------



## kandeebunny

So I phoned today...and for anyone else who is concerned...there are NO vaccine requirements currently in place for CP housing.


----------



## Joanna71985

thewishfire said:


> Hey!
> 
> I want to apply for the CP for Fall Advantage in '09. When should I go to a presentation? Do I still go in the Spring semester like I would for fall? This year my school hasn't even had their spring presentation yet.. wouldn't that be too late?



Disney should start recruiting for Fall 2009 about early Feb. If you don't want to wait for your school's presentation, you can do the online presentation. 

And hopefully I will see you down there. I will be applying for Fall 2009 too.


----------



## Katelynnnnn

Does anyone know if they ever contact your work or old work places?


----------



## Joanna71985

Katelynnnnn said:


> Does anyone know if they ever contact your work or old work places?



Not that I know of (unless you are on restricted-hire and trying to come back to work, and I'm guessing for that).


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I'm quite worried right now. Our recruiter at the university sent some acceptance letters to one of the Campus Representatives and she will mail the letters locally, the problem is I called her because all my friends who had been accepted told me she had called them saying she had the letters. So I called her and asked about mine, she said I was on her list but she didn't have my letter yet, so she told me to call my recruiter to ask her about the status of the letter, i'm trying to get in contact with her, i've been calling her for 3 days and e-mailing her a few times, but I can't get a hold of her. So i'm starting to freak out, because all my friends got called and i'm like, stuck...


----------



## flea1267

Wanted to say thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.. ..I shared them w/ DD and guess what?!!!!  She got her BIG envelope w/ the Mouse on it today!!!   

She's so excited...we're all sooo excited!!! 

She interviewed last Wednesday and got the letter today!!  There was some Pixie Dust sprinkled on her I think  

Everyone on the DIS College Boards ROCKS!!!!

Can't believe I have a DD that will be working for the Mouse in August!!!    

Oh yeah...she got her 1st choice "attractions" - so she's stoked


----------



## Traveliz

flea1267 said:


> Wanted to say thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.. ..I shared them w/ DD and guess what?!!!!  She got her BIG envelope w/ the Mouse on it today!!!
> 
> She's so excited...we're all sooo excited!!!
> 
> She interviewed last Wednesday and got the letter today!!  There was some Pixie Dust sprinkled on her I think
> 
> Everyone on the DIS College Boards ROCKS!!!!
> 
> Can't believe I have a DD that will be working for the Mouse in August!!!
> 
> Oh yeah...she got her 1st choice "attractions" - so she's stoked



Congrats to her!  My daughter is on the CP now and also does attractions.  She really enjoys it.

Liz


----------



## LolaBunny

My daughter is interested in the high school program for graduating seniors
How does that work? and Should she start applying now.  She graduates in 09 and all she talks about is working for Disney.  We are going to Disney this June, should we stop by casting while we are there?


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> Wanted to say thanks for all the feedback and suggestions.. ..I shared them w/ DD and guess what?!!!!  She got her BIG envelope w/ the Mouse on it today!!!
> 
> She's so excited...we're all sooo excited!!!
> 
> She interviewed last Wednesday and got the letter today!!  There was some Pixie Dust sprinkled on her I think
> 
> Everyone on the DIS College Boards ROCKS!!!!
> 
> Can't believe I have a DD that will be working for the Mouse in August!!!
> 
> Oh yeah...she got her 1st choice "attractions" - so she's stoked



That's awsome!! Congrats to her!!


----------



## kandeebunny

Woohoo!  Congrats to your daughter!  I interviewed last Thursday so I'm hoping for a nice big envelope soon!


----------



## razzery

It only took a week to get the letter? That is crazy! I interviewed last Thursday and Im already dying from the wait. The recruiter said I should get notification pretty quickly since I already live in Orlando but this is still not fast enough.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

razzery said:


> It only took a week to get the letter? That is crazy! I interviewed last Thursday and Im already dying from the wait. The recruiter said I should get notification pretty quickly since I already live in Orlando but this is still not fast enough.



I got my letter in about a week and a half and I'm in Alaska.


----------



## razzery

snowprincessofAK said:


> I got my letter in about a week and a half and I'm in Alaska.



Wow thats crazy! When did you apply? Like early in the process or just recently?
So I'm really nervous I'm hearing lots of stories about notification taking over a month, and now ya'll are saying it takes a week.


----------



## csaribay

LolaBunny said:


> My daughter is interested in the high school program for graduating seniors
> How does that work? and Should she start applying now.  She graduates in 09 and all she talks about is working for Disney.  We are going to Disney this June, should we stop by casting while we are there?



The Walt Disney World CareerStart Program is probably the program your daughter is interested in- it's a program designed for those who have recently graduated high school and is roughly comparable to the Disney College Program.

The application process includes downloading and completing an application, receiving a recommendation and submitting both via email/fax or mail. No formal visits to Casting are required. Note that while you both can review program at information at this point, the earliest she can apply will be in the Spring of 09', a few months out from her graduation date. Also note that she must be 18 by mid-August (the program arrival date) of that same year in order to apply.

You can get more info at wdwcareerstart.com.

I wish you and your daughter all the best!


----------



## kandeebunny

Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.


----------



## CheshireSmile

kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.



Oh I'm so sorry !  That's really sad!!  That's really disappointing that they couldn't accommodate you, did they even explain why?


----------



## flea1267

Traveliz said:


> Congrats to her!  My daughter is on the CP now and also does attractions.  She really enjoys it.
> 
> Liz



Thanks Liz....what attraction does she mainly work in/at/on?

Felicia


----------



## Traveliz

flea1267 said:


> Thanks Liz....what attraction does she mainly work in/at/on?
> 
> Felicia



She has worked at Epcot and AK - she loves it.

Will send you a PM about it.

Liz


----------



## razzery

kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.



I'm sorry to hear that. Did they tell you by phone or did you get a letter?


----------



## TinyBit

kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.



I'm so sorry! That really sucks. I'd be bummed, too.


----------



## Amber Leigh

Here I come with another housing question. Actually, I come and behalf of myself AND my roommate.

On the day of move in, do we BOTH have to be there together to get our apartment or can one of us go and get the apartment, then the other can arrive later?


----------



## csaribay

Amber Leigh said:


> Here I come with another housing question. Actually, I come and behalf of myself AND my roommate.
> 
> On the day of move in, do we BOTH have to be there together to get our apartment or can one of us go and get the apartment, then the other can arrive later?



Are you using the roommate selection feature of wdwcollegeprogram.com?

If so, I believe you can arrive at different times in the day with no issues.



kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.



I am very sorry! That's unfortunate, and it definitely sucks.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.


That's so sad!  And it also worries me, since I myself have a disability. I haven't told my recruiter though because she told us at the orientation that we had to state that while doing the acceptance process. My condition is minor though, I have hypoglicemia (did I write that correctly? hehe).


----------



## Amber Leigh

Here Amber Leigh comes with ANOTHER question! Wee!

What exactly does a "classic business-style" watch entail? I mean leather band? Metal link band? Digital? must it have a solid color face? I had a Disney watch I was going to use, but if I have to buy another one, I'd rather get it now then get it down there.


----------



## seastars

Amber Leigh said:


> Here Amber Leigh comes with ANOTHER question! Wee!
> 
> What exactly does a "classic business-style" watch entail? I mean leather band? Metal link band? Digital? must it have a solid color face? I had a Disney watch I was going to use, but if I have to buy another one, I'd rather get it now then get it down there.



I was wondering the same thing. I have a Mickey watch that's silver and gold that my mother bought me that I would love to bring down. I'd hate to have to leave it here.


----------



## Joanna71985

kandeebunny said:


> Well I'm sufficiently bummed.  I won't be joining you guys this fall, unfortunatly Disney will not work around my disability.



Oh no! That is horrible!


----------



## csaribay

Amber Leigh said:


> Here Amber Leigh comes with ANOTHER question! Wee!
> 
> What exactly does a "classic business-style" watch entail? I mean leather band? Metal link band? Digital? must it have a solid color face? I had a Disney watch I was going to use, but if I have to buy another one, I'd rather get it now then get it down there.



Personally speaking, I never thought much of that requirement. As long as it's a modest watch with a reasonably-sized face and reasonably colored-band (no hot-red), I can't imagine them caring that much about it.

I've worn both metal linked and leather bands to work, and they're both appropriate so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ylushi

I have been very interested in doing the college program and at first decided not to sign up for fall '08 because I am working at Cedar Point for the summer.  But I recently found out that there are starting dates that I would be able to do (My job ends on Aug. 18th).
Any opinions on whether I still might have a chance at Fall '08?  The only things I was really interested in are Attractions (this is the one I want most), Merchandise, Character Attendant, and Costuming.
Or should I just wait to Spring '09?

Also, I have heard things about extending your program?  Does this mean that if I do this program and I end up really liking it, its possible to stay for the duration of the following program? (if this makes any sense)
 Thanks!


----------



## CelticBelle

Caribbeanprincess said:


> That's so sad!  And it also worries me, since I myself have a disability. I haven't told my recruiter though because she told us at the orientation that we had to state that while doing the acceptance process. My condition is minor though, I have hypoglicemia (did I write that correctly? hehe).



it worries me also because i also am hypoglycemic.  Its not a real issue, but its something that i make sure to tell me employer about.  I have fainted at work a couple times.  (once was my first day at the morning meeting! )


----------



## csaribay

Ylushi said:


> I have been very interested in doing the college program and at first decided not to sign up for fall '08 because I am working at Cedar Point for the summer.  But I recently found out that there are starting dates that I would be able to do (My job ends on Aug. 18th).
> Any opinions on whether I still might have a chance at Fall '08?  The only things I was really interested in are Attractions (this is the one I want most), Merchandise, Character Attendant, and Costuming.
> Or should I just wait to Spring '09?
> 
> Also, I have heard things about extending your program?  Does this mean that if I do this program and I end up really liking it, its possible to stay for the duration of the following program? (if this makes any sense)
> Thanks!



Sure, apply and give it a shot. Just be firm on the roles you're receptive to. Note that Character Attendant may be a hard one to score (and possibly Costuming), but the rest should be within reach (and still available for the late Fall dates). The worst case scenario is that you're extended a role that you do not want, at which point you can decline (this doesn't affect your future chances).

...and yes, if you do end up liking your program you most likely will have the option to extend it into the following term(s). Program cast can extend their programs into the next season for a maximum stay of one year.


----------



## Joanna71985

Ylushi said:


> I have been very interested in doing the college program and at first decided not to sign up for fall '08 because I am working at Cedar Point for the summer.  But I recently found out that there are starting dates that I would be able to do (My job ends on Aug. 18th).
> Any opinions on whether I still might have a chance at Fall '08?  The only things I was really interested in are Attractions (this is the one I want most), Merchandise, Character Attendant, and Costuming.
> Or should I just wait to Spring '09?
> 
> Also, I have heard things about extending your program?  Does this mean that if I do this program and I end up really liking it, its possible to stay for the duration of the following program? (if this makes any sense)
> Thanks!



Hi there. And welcome to the DIS! 

If you are planning on applying, I would do so ASAP. The Fall 2008 season is starting to wind down. I also don't know if those roles (if still available) will be open much longer. It's up to you, but it may be easier to wait til Spring.

As for extending, you would be in FL for a year (May to May, Jan to Jan, ect).


----------



## flipturngirl

I am starting to think that I might not get in. I am wondering the likely hood of getting in.


----------



## Joanna71985

flipturngirl said:


> I am starting to think that I might not get in. I am wondering the likely hood of getting in.



It's pretty good.


----------



## Ylushi

Thanks guys!
Scheduled an interview for tomorrow!
Not expecting I'll make it this time since it's so late but it doesn't hurt to try!
Also decided that I'd be willing to do a lot more things (QFSB, Custodial, Park Admission, Hopper)

When you are down there, is there room for a desktop computer or only laptops?
Is it more hard to get into one housing than the other?
If you get a role and at a later date you decide you want to switch is this possible (if there are any openings of course) or can you switch roles if you extend your program?
If you can switch roles, would you then be able to pick up hours in the previous role you worked since you would know how to do that job? (Don't really know why I want to know this but if anyone knows great!)

I'm sure that I will think of more stuff later.  Just hope I don't cough while I'm on the interview (Just getting over a cold).


----------



## seastars

Ylushi said:


> Thanks guys!
> Scheduled an interview for tomorrow!
> Not expecting I'll make it this time since it's so late but it doesn't hurt to try!
> Also decided that I'd be willing to do a lot more things (QFSB, Custodial, Park Admission, Hopper)



I think your likelihood of getting in is a whole lot better if you have QSFB and Custodial on there, since those are the broadest things to fill. My recruiter asked me about this today, and I told her I'd be willing to do QSFB only if it was the ONLY way I'd get in. She said she put no, haha.


----------



## csaribay

Ylushi said:


> Thanks guys!
> Scheduled an interview for tomorrow!
> Not expecting I'll make it this time since it's so late but it doesn't hurt to try!
> Also decided that I'd be willing to do a lot more things (QFSB, Custodial, Park Admission, Hopper)
> 
> When you are down there, is there room for a desktop computer or only laptops?
> Is it more hard to get into one housing than the other?
> If you get a role and at a later date you decide you want to switch is this possible (if there are any openings of course) or can you switch roles if you extend your program?
> If you can switch roles, would you then be able to pick up hours in the previous role you worked since you would know how to do that job? (Don't really know why I want to know this but if anyone knows great!)
> 
> I'm sure that I will think of more stuff later.  Just hope I don't cough while I'm on the interview (Just getting over a cold).



Be sure of your intent here- if you mark QSFB or Custodial, there is a very high likelihood you will receive these roles even if others are still available. They are good roles mind you, but also are the ones likely with the most openings left available.

Once you accept your position, you are formally committing to working that role. While role changes before arrival are not impossible, they aren't easy either- it depends on current role availability, and later on, it hinges on someone canceling where you'd like to be. That's why I think you need to be somewhat sure of what roles your indicate interest on. It changes a bit if you extend- if you extend, you can formally switch roles into an area of choice, pending availability. You may be able to pull hours in your previous location as well- depends on the leaders in that location.

Also, for the exception of some one-bedroom apartments, all apartments have either a built in desk in the breezeway (Chatham), or a stand alone desk in the living room (Vista). That'll easily accommodate a desktop. You could also do what a lot of people do- put the display on your night stand and the machine on the floor right next to the nightstand- that works fairly well.

As far as housing availability goes, it really depends on your check-in date. They try to keep an even amount of housing available on all dates, but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## graygables

Here's one for you...my 19yo was offered a FT position at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (where she did her CP extension, she's currently down working seasonal part time).  She's seriously thinking about taking it, BUT, would that possibly impact my ability to do a CP at the boutique myself in the Spring?  I REALLY want to be a FGMiT and with4 DDs and 6 nieces who've been in dance, I think I have a good shot!


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> Here's one for you...my 19yo was offered a FT position at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (where she did her CP extension, she's currently down working seasonal part time).  She's seriously thinking about taking it, BUT, would that possibly impact my ability to do a CP at the boutique myself in the Spring?  I REALLY want to be a FGMiT and with4 DDs and 6 nieces who've been in dance, I think I have a good shot!



It depends... would she be in a position that supervises CPs? I'm not sure what Disney's policy is on nepotism, but most places allow a family member to supervise another if the employee is on internship or only part-time. I think the problem occurs once full-time benefits get added. 

Keep in mind, however, generally CP recruiting assigns the job roles, so your daughter would have no say in where you'd get placed for your CP.


----------



## thewishfire

Yes, I have another question!

I am well versed in what the Disney Look is, but... I have a facial piercing that I do not want to lose. Can I just take it out during classes, work, and things like Traditions? What about ear piercings beyond the standard? I wear my hair down and would continue to do so if I could during my job, but I'll do what I have to to be a CP!


----------



## Deb6648

thewishfire said:


> Yes, I have another question!
> 
> I am well versed in what the Disney Look is, but... I have a facial piercing that I do not want to lose. Can I just take it out during classes, work, and things like Traditions? What about ear piercings beyond the standard? I wear my hair down and would continue to do so if I could during my job, but I'll do what I have to to be a CP!




I'm pretty sure you can do whatever you want when you are on your free time BUT you can't have any kind of visible hole when it is not in.

At least that's my understanding


----------



## Joanna71985

thewishfire said:


> Yes, I have another question!
> 
> I am well versed in what the Disney Look is, but... I have a facial piercing that I do not want to lose. Can I just take it out during classes, work, and things like Traditions? What about ear piercings beyond the standard? I wear my hair down and would continue to do so if I could during my job, but I'll do what I have to to be a CP!



Yes. As long as it's out for work, classes, ect you should be fine.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Are they really terribly strict about the nail length rule?  My nails grow very fast, and I'm used to them being long so I don't cut them down often.  I know it's part of the look and I'm going to have to remind myself to keep them trimmed short, but I was just wondering in your experience if it's one of the rules that they're really rigid about.


----------



## wenzdae

CheshireSmile said:


> Are they really terribly strict about the nail length rule?  My nails grow very fast, and I'm used to them being long so I don't cut them down often.  I know it's part of the look and I'm going to have to remind myself to keep them trimmed short, but I was just wondering in your experience if it's one of the rules that they're really rigid about.



I am sure if you are in a food service area (QSF&B) it may be something to keep an eye on...simply because of sanitation and what not. Otherwise I am not sure how closely they watch it.


----------



## CelticBelle

seastars said:


> I think your likelihood of getting in is a whole lot better if you have QSFB and Custodial on there, since those are the broadest things to fill. My recruiter asked me about this today, and I told her I'd be willing to do QSFB only if it was the ONLY way I'd get in. She said she put no, haha.



I told my recruiter that i wanted QSFB if it was the only way I could get in and she ended up recomending me for it.  ARG!  Im sure that if I said no I would have gotten one of the roles that I actually did want.  Good thing your recruiter understood what you were saying.


----------



## Deb6648

CelticBelle said:


> I told my recruiter that i wanted QSFB if it was the only way I could get in and she ended up recomending me for it.  ARG!  Im sure that if I said no I would have gotten one of the roles that I actually did want.  Good thing your recruiter understood what you were saying.



How did you find out what your recruiter recommended you for? I'd like to know what mine said about me...


----------



## graygables

CheshireSmile said:


> Are they really terribly strict about the nail length rule?  My nails grow very fast, and I'm used to them being long so I don't cut them down often.  I know it's part of the look and I'm going to have to remind myself to keep them trimmed short, but I was just wondering in your experience if it's one of the rules that they're really rigid about.




My 19yo was in merchandise and they got on her a few times about hers (she had acrylics and the nail tech went a tad too long), so I'd say, yes, they can be.


----------



## Joanna71985

CheshireSmile said:


> Are they really terribly strict about the nail length rule?  My nails grow very fast, and I'm used to them being long so I don't cut them down often.  I know it's part of the look and I'm going to have to remind myself to keep them trimmed short, but I was just wondering in your experience if it's one of the rules that they're really rigid about.



Yes they do. Some more roles more then others.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

CelticBelle said:


> it worries me also because i also am hypoglycemic.  Its not a real issue, but its something that i make sure to tell me employer about.  I have fainted at work a couple times.  (once was my first day at the morning meeting! )



Oh, good, i'm not the only one, hehe. Anyway, I've never fainted, but I do need to have a small meal every 2 hours to keep my blood sugar leveled and I get dizzy sometimes, so I need at least 10 minutes every 2 hours to eat something or a few minutes if I get dizzy to compose myself.


----------



## jpod523

Just a question about housing.

Since i'll be going in August, will there be empty rooms, or will i be thrown into any room with an empty bed?  hopefully not the latter...

And another question...do you alumni's get sick of answering the same question over and over?  because i'm sure this question along with every other question i've asked in the last 3 weeks has been asked 10 times before me!  sorry for all the overtime and thanks for all the great answers.


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> it worries me also because i also am hypoglycemic.  Its not a real issue, but its something that i make sure to tell me employer about.  I have fainted at work a couple times.  (once was my first day at the morning meeting! )





Caribbeanprincess said:


> Oh, good, i'm not the only one, hehe. Anyway, I've never fainted, but I do need to have a small meal every 2 hours to keep my blood sugar leveled and I get dizzy sometimes, so I need at least 10 minutes every 2 hours to eat something or a few minutes if I get dizzy to compose myself.



We had a cast member in our area with that condition- at our location it was pretty simple, our managers allowed him to self-regulate his activities and treatment. If he needed something to keep his sugars up, a small snack was offered by the location (in addition to the unlimited fountain beverages that all F&B cast are entitled to at work).



jpod523 said:


> Just a question about housing.
> 
> Since i'll be going in August, will there be empty rooms, or will i be thrown into any room with an empty bed?  hopefully not the latter...
> 
> And another question...do you alumni's get sick of answering the same question over and over?  because i'm sure this question along with every other question i've asked in the last 3 weeks has been asked 10 times before me!  sorry for all the overtime and thanks for all the great answers.



It is a high priority for Disney Housing Operations & Price Management to try and get everyone into empty apartments, so everyone is on the same page with the same experiences. However, if they run out of housing availability, they can (and have) fill remaining beds in occupied apartments. If you show up early in the day, this is generally less of an issue.

...and I don't mind answering questions, personally. If there's anything you get used to at Disney, it's answering the same questions repetiviely .


----------



## CheshireSmile

I've got two rather random questions:

1. The lighting in the apartments, what's it like?  Is it just going to be the usual overhead florescent lighting that I've got in my dorm room?  Or are there lamps?  Lighting fixtures?  All I can find after doing searches is pictures of apartments in the daytime, but surely it must get dark in Florida sometimes.

2. The Main St. vehicles like the trolleys and the fire engine and such, are those sort of specialty roles?  Or are those just regular Attractions CMs?  I've never noticed one driver who was young, but I've only been there 3 times, so what do I know.  I love the Main St. vehicles, and didn't know if there was a possibility of being assigned there.  Or like the CMs who play with the kids on Main St. before the parades, with jump ropes and hula hoops and such, are those Attractions CMs?  Main St. is one of my favorite places, clearly, and I'd love to work there but I couldn't really come up with anything there that's an 'attraction'.


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> I've got two rather random questions:
> 
> 1. The lighting in the apartments, what's it like?  Is it just going to be the usual overhead florescent lighting that I've got in my dorm room?  Or are there lamps?  Lighting fixtures?  All I can find after doing searches is pictures of apartments in the daytime, but surely it must get dark in Florida sometimes.



A large florescent light is in every kitchen, and a (set) of recessed lights or lighting fixtures are in all other areas (living room, bedroom, bathrooms, closet, etc). I got an extra light for the living room (a cheap stand light) and personal lamp for my nightstand. 



CheshireSmile said:


> 2. The Main St. vehicles like the trolleys and the fire engine and such, are those sort of specialty roles?  Or are those just regular Attractions CMs?  I've never noticed one driver who was young, but I've only been there 3 times, so what do I know.  I love the Main St. vehicles, and didn't know if there was a possibility of being assigned there.  Or like the CMs who play with the kids on Main St. before the parades, with jump ropes and hula hoops and such, are those Attractions CMs?  Main St. is one of my favorite places, clearly, and I'd love to work there but I couldn't really come up with anything there that's an 'attraction'.



Main Street Operations is the department (in the Attractions Line of Business) that handles most of those things. I believe vintage vehicles is part of the department, but I've never seen CPs drive them (here's betting this is left to more senior cast members). CPs are part of the PAC team (playing with the kids pre-parade/event, setting up ropes, tear-down, etc) and if participating in the 'advantage' term, also can work in trains.


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> Just a question about housing.
> 
> Since i'll be going in August, will there be empty rooms, or will i be thrown into any room with an empty bed?  hopefully not the latter...
> 
> And another question...do you alumni's get sick of answering the same question over and over?  because i'm sure this question along with every other question i've asked in the last 3 weeks has been asked 10 times before me!  sorry for all the overtime and thanks for all the great answers.



You will 99% chance be put in an empty apartment.

And nope, don't mind. 



csaribay said:


> We had a cast member in our area with that condition- at our location it was pretty simple, our managers allowed him to self-regulate his activities and treatment. If he needed something to keep his sugars up, a small snack was offered by the location (in addition to the unlimited fountain beverages that all F&B cast are entitled to at work).



Really??



CheshireSmile said:


> I've got two rather random questions:
> 
> 1. The lighting in the apartments, what's it like?  Is it just going to be the usual overhead florescent lighting that I've got in my dorm room?  Or are there lamps?  Lighting fixtures?  All I can find after doing searches is pictures of apartments in the daytime, but surely it must get dark in Florida sometimes.
> 
> 2. The Main St. vehicles like the trolleys and the fire engine and such, are those sort of specialty roles?  Or are those just regular Attractions CMs?  I've never noticed one driver who was young, but I've only been there 3 times, so what do I know.  I love the Main St. vehicles, and didn't know if there was a possibility of being assigned there.  Or like the CMs who play with the kids on Main St. before the parades, with jump ropes and hula hoops and such, are those Attractions CMs?  Main St. is one of my favorite places, clearly, and I'd love to work there but I couldn't really come up with anything there that's an 'attraction'.



I don't believe there are lamps in the apartment.

The MS vehicles are under attractions. But I don't believe CPs are allowed to work them.

CPs can do the parade activities though.


----------



## tinyt396

jpod523 said:


> Just a question about housing.
> 
> Since i'll be going in August, will there be empty rooms, or will i be thrown into any room with an empty bed?  hopefully not the latter...
> 
> And another question...do you alumni's get sick of answering the same question over and over?  because i'm sure this question along with every other question i've asked in the last 3 weeks has been asked 10 times before me!  sorry for all the overtime and thanks for all the great answers.



When I got accepted for my CP in 2005 it was right around this time and they actually asked for people who wanted to come in early August.  So about 30 of us accepted for the arrival date of August 1st.  We were given extra tickets for coming early (they didn't have the maingate for CPs back then) and were put into apartments that were occupied with one empty bed.  I was put into a three bedroom in Chatham with another girl who arrived the same day but I shared a room with a girl who got there in May.


----------



## CelticBelle

Deb6648 said:


> How did you find out what your recruiter recommended you for? I'd like to know what mine said about me...



I found out what i was recommended for because i called my recruiter and was trying to figure out how i got QSFB (which was a very last choice)  I applied fairly early, in february and was upset that i couldn't get any of my other choices.  My recruiter told me that the woman that interviewed me thought I would do best in QSFB and recommended me for it (even though it was a last choice)  Sadly, my recruiter couldnt change my role because QSFB was all she had left at that point.  I could have waited for another role to open up, but I waited for a while and then just decided to accept the role.


----------



## jpod523

the web site won't let me in!!!  it says there's no server to host the site.  some dumb error.  i guess i'll just have to wait a little while longer...


----------



## seastars

That's no good! Keep trying, maybe they're just fixing something quickly and it'll be up later today. Ugh, terrible luck.. To wait all that time and finally get your letter and then have the site down


----------



## sylvesterT21

that's unfortunate.  <that's you jpod


----------



## jpod523

actually, I finally got in!!!  and accepted!!!  and paid the fee!!!  

august 20th, here i come!!!


----------



## sylvesterT21

jpod523 said:


> actually, I finally got in!!!  and accepted!!!  and paid the fee!!!
> 
> august 20th, here i come!!!



YAY!!!!!!


----------



## Fairyprincess316

I just got my letter today!! Ive been accepted into Merchandise in the fall advantage. yeah! but i have a problem when i was filling out the accept invitation it wouldn't let me choose a date... anyone else have that problem?? Thanks

 Rebecca


----------



## seastars

Fairyprincess316 said:


> I just got my letter today!! Ive been accepted into Merchandise in the fall advantage. yeah! but i have a problem when i was filling out the accept invitation it wouldn't let me choose a date... anyone else have that problem?? Thanks
> 
> Rebecca



I haven't had that problem 'cause I haven't gotten my letter, but I just wanted to CONGRATULATE you on getting into the program!!


----------



## Fairyprincess316

seastars said:


> I haven't had that problem 'cause I haven't gotten my letter, but I just wanted to CONGRATULATE you on getting into the program!!



Thanks, hope you hear soon. Are you trying for fall or fall advantage??

 Rebecca


----------



## seastars

I'm trying for Fall, going in August and coming home in January. I couldn't do Advantage, too long away from my boyfriend. Heheh


----------



## wenzdae

Fairyprincess316 said:


> I just got my letter today!! Ive been accepted into Merchandise in the fall advantage. yeah! but i have a problem when i was filling out the accept invitation it wouldn't let me choose a date... anyone else have that problem?? Thanks
> 
> Rebecca



I did when I first tried accepting - I gave it a day before I contacted tech support. Sometimes it just boils down to server issues. Of course as soon as I sent my email out things started to work for me. I tried to not take it personally  but it is hard to wonder if it was just another way to make the wait longer. (i am sure this address is listed somewhere on the website or letter, but JIK here it is: wdw.college.techsupport@disney.com)

They do give you sometime to accept though, so your acceptance will not go anywhere, even if it feels more official getting through that step 

Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> actually, I finally got in!!!  and accepted!!!  and paid the fee!!!
> 
> august 20th, here i come!!!



Congrats!!



Fairyprincess316 said:


> I just got my letter today!! Ive been accepted into Merchandise in the fall advantage. yeah! but i have a problem when i was filling out the accept invitation it wouldn't let me choose a date... anyone else have that problem?? Thanks
> 
> Rebecca



It may just be a computer glitch. 

Congrats!! Maybe I will see you down there.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

wenzdae said:


> I did when I first tried accepting - I gave it a day before I contacted tech support. Sometimes it just boils down to server issues. Of course as soon as I sent my email out things started to work for me. I tried to not take it personally  but it is hard to wonder if it was just another way to make the wait longer. (i am sure this address is listed somewhere on the website or letter, but JIK here it is: wdw.college.techsupport@disney.com)
> 
> They do give you sometime to accept though, so your acceptance will not go anywhere, even if it feels more official getting through that step
> 
> Congratulations and welcome!!!





Thanks for the info, i emailed them but they aren't there on weekends so hopefully ill hear something tomorrow.

 Rebecca


----------



## Fairyprincess316

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be a computer glitch.
> 
> Congrats!! Maybe I will see you down there.




Thanks, hopfully im getting it taken care of tommorrow. I'm really excited. What are you in? I'll keep an eye out for ya.

 Rebecca


----------



## Joanna71985

Fairyprincess316 said:


> Thanks, hopfully im getting it taken care of tommorrow. I'm really excited. What are you in? I'll keep an eye out for ya.
> 
> Rebecca



I will be doing QSFB this summer.


----------



## CelticBelle

im so excited!  I hope that we can all get together and meet each other while were there.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> im so excited!  I hope that we can all get together and meet each other while were there.



Me too!


----------



## flea1267

okay we're making plans to take DD down for her August 11th move in day...we're arriving in WDW and staying at the POP on Sunday, 8/10 - when we take her on 8/11 will she be done by dinner time...what I'm getting at is do they have special things for the kids to do on move in day or are their evenings free?  we are doing dinner at Chef Mickey's that night and I don't know whether to count her in or not.  thanks again for EVERYTHING - you CPers w/ experience have been the most valuable resource through out this whole process.


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> okay we're making plans to take DD down for her August 11th move in day...we're arriving in WDW and staying at the POP on Sunday, 8/10 - when we take her on 8/11 will she be done by dinner time...what I'm getting at is do they have special things for the kids to do on move in day or are their evenings free?  we are doing dinner at Chef Mickey's that night and I don't know whether to count her in or not.  thanks again for EVERYTHING - you CPers w/ experience have been the most valuable resource through out this whole process.



Yes, she should be. The only thing, besides check-in, is a housing meeting (which is in the late morning/early afternoon).


----------



## flea1267

Thanks JoAnna!!!  I made the ADR for 4 and if she can't join us no biggie, it would just be fun to have a nice dinner w/ her before we leave the next morning.


----------



## onehotdisneymama

flea1267 said:


> okay we're making plans to take DD down for her August 11th move in day...we're arriving in WDW and staying at the POP on Sunday, 8/10 - when we take her on 8/11 will she be done by dinner time...what I'm getting at is do they have special things for the kids to do on move in day or are their evenings free?  we are doing dinner at Chef Mickey's that night and I don't know whether to count her in or not.  thanks again for EVERYTHING - you CPers w/ experience have been the most valuable resource through out this whole process.



Nice to see other parents of CPers online.  My DD is starting in the Fall Advantage program and will be there in May. I also agree with you about the Experienced CPers that have given their time in answering some questions that have made it alot easier for me. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

I would like to put a ty out to all the mom's of Cper's out there involved in the internet community.  My mom would never do anything like that so ty for being so involved


----------



## Joanna71985

FoundinWonderland said:


> I would like to put a ty out to all the mom's of Cper's out there involved in the internet community.  My mom would never do anything like that so ty for being so involved



Nor would mine. She's not the best with a computer.


----------



## graygables

FoundinWonderland said:


> I would like to put a ty out to all the mom's of Cper's out there involved in the internet community.  My mom would never do anything like that so ty for being so involved



 I'll be your CP Mom!    I've already BTDT twice with my oldest 2 (who are now full time CMs) and I think it's a GREAT thing to be involved with.  In fact, it's one of the reasons I want to do a CP and eventually make my way into management, so I can be a CP mentor/manager full time myself!


----------



## FoundinWonderland

graygables said:


> I'll be your CP Mom!    I've already BTDT twice with my oldest 2 (who are now full time CMs) and I think it's a GREAT thing to be involved with.  In fact, it's one of the reasons I want to do a CP and eventually make my way into management, so I can be a CP mentor/manager full time myself!



O, you are so sweet~  thank you!


----------



## CelticBelle

graygables said:


> I'll be your CP Mom!    I've already BTDT twice with my oldest 2 (who are now full time CMs) and I think it's a GREAT thing to be involved with.  In fact, it's one of the reasons I want to do a CP and eventually make my way into management, so I can be a CP mentor/manager full time myself!



what is BTDT?

and good luck with your CP adventures.  When are you applying?


----------



## Traveliz

CelticBelle said:


> what is BTDT?
> 
> and good luck with your CP adventures.  When are you applying?



Been There Done That

Liz


----------



## onehotdisneymama

FoundinWonderland said:


> I would like to put a ty out to all the mom's of Cper's out there involved in the internet community.  My mom would never do anything like that so ty for being so involved



Thanks for the nice compliment.  I wouldn't let my DD go through with this program unless I knew as much as I could and if it means being a computer geek, then mama will be involved.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

onehotdisneymama said:


> Thanks for the nice compliment.  I wouldn't let my DD go through with this program unless I knew as much as I could and if it means being a computer geek, then mama will be involved.


 Awesome!  Did your DD love it?  Have any 'momly' advice?


----------



## onehotdisneymama

FoundinWonderland said:


> Awesome!  Did your DD love it?  Have any 'momly' advice?



She will start her first program in May sometime. She just got accepted and found out yesterday.


----------



## jpod523

I still have four months until I move in, but as it stands now, I'll be on my own for move in, but my parents may be coming down in September for free dining.  I have four months to teach them how to use AIM and a Web cam.  Oh no...They still don't understand their cell phones!!!


----------



## CelticBelle

jpod523 said:


> I still have four months until I move in, but as it stands now, I'll be on my own for move in, but my parents may be coming down in September for free dining.  I have four months to teach them how to use AIM and a Web cam.  Oh no...They still don't understand their cell phones!!!



ill be in the same boat for move in.  Instead of my parents ill be using my four months to save up so my fiance can come visit me while were down there.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

onehotdisneymama said:


> She will start her first program in May sometime. She just got accepted and found out yesterday.



O that's Awesome!!!


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone..

I've been browsing these boards for a few days now and figured it was time to make my first post. I had my interview last thursday and will be sending all my paperwork in tomorrow. So I realize I'm only at the beginning of my waiting...  

But I can't tell you how excited I am about this program!!! I want it very very badly. I'm graduating this May so this is my only opportunity to apply!

I'm crossing my fingers at this point! My interview seemed to go really well though so I'm just hoping I get in!!!


----------



## seastars

jen22va said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I've been browsing these boards for a few days now and figured it was time to make my first post. I had my interview last thursday and will be sending all my paperwork in tomorrow. So I realize I'm only at the beginning of my waiting...
> 
> But I can't tell you how excited I am about this program!!! I want it very very badly. I'm graduating this May so this is my only opportunity to apply!
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers at this point! My interview seemed to go really well though so I'm just hoping I get in!!!



I know exactly how you feel! I had my interview Friday and sent my paperwork Friday, and I've almost had a panic attack both nights for the past few days. So don't worry, you're not alone. And hi, I'm Aubrey, if we both get in we'll be going down at the same time!


----------



## flea1267

so?  not to be nosey or anything but do parents not come w/ their children to help them move in?


----------



## DisneyJersey

flea1267 said:


> so?  not to be nosey or anything but do parents not come w/ their children to help them move in?



parents can come assist with the move in, but while they are waiting, they have parents section in vista way where they serve coffee, etc, and as soon as they get their housing assignment, you can help move them in...everything, including the community meeting to cover rules, etc would be done before dinner..


----------



## onehotdisneymama

flea1267 said:


> so?  not to be nosey or anything but do parents not come w/ their children to help them move in?



I don't see it as being nosey.  My DH and me will be with my DD when she moves in.  We aren't going to meddle or hover, but to be supportive in anyway she needs us.


----------



## Traveliz

I took my daughter to move in -- first off it was my car and the stuff was in it so I kind of came with the move in package.

What you do though is drop them off at the registration area and then you wait until that is completed.  They did have a parents tent set up with fans, water, lots of reading material about the program, a video about the program running and tours that stepped off from there that toured an apt and the grounds.  We arrived really early (before official check in time) and were let right in.  That said it still took her probably close to an hour and a half to complete the check in process.

Once she was done she called my cell phone and I met back up with her where the car was and took her to her apt and helped her move in.

She then had a housing meeting at noon so I took her over to that.  Parents were welcome to attend (with participants being seated first) but I just dropped her at the meeting and then met back up with her afterwards to do a little shopping and have something to eat.

Liz


----------



## onehotdisneymama

I love that "move in package"...... Thanks for the information on what to expect from a parent's point of view.  Now we know what to expect.


----------



## Berlioz70

Traveliz said:


> She then had a housing meeting at noon so I took her over to that.  Parents were welcome to attend (with participants being seated first) but I just dropped her at the meeting and then met back up with her afterwards to do a little shopping and have something to eat.



What about husbands? I'm assuming they fall into the same category as parents, or family, but are they also welcome to attend the meeting and go on the tour? I'm debating whether or not my husband should just stay at the hotel all morning, or come to check-in with me.

Maybe he should buy groceries for me that morning... there's a thought! Any advice?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

When do you find out what apartment complex you are in? Do you find out when you get there?
Also does everyone go to Vista Way to check in? Or do you go to your own apartment complex to check in?


----------



## Traveliz

Berlioz70 said:


> What about husbands? I'm assuming they fall into the same category as parents, or family, but are they also welcome to attend the meeting and go on the tour? I'm debating whether or not my husband should just stay at the hotel all morning, or come to check-in with me.
> 
> Maybe he should buy groceries for me that morning... there's a thought! Any advice?



Sure husbands are welcome - actually on the tour I was on there was a combination of moms, dads, aunts, uncles and siblings.  All sorts of people were moving in kids.  No one really asked the relationship -- they were just with the CPs moving them in.

Liz


----------



## Traveliz

hogwartsdropout said:


> When do you find out what apartment complex you are in? Do you find out when you get there?
> Also does everyone go to Vista Way to check in? Or do you go to your own apartment complex to check in?



Everyone checks in at Vista Way and you find out your apt as part of the check in process.

Liz


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Traveliz said:


> Everyone checks in at Vista Way and you find out your apt as part of the check in process.
> 
> Liz



Thanks for that, wish they would've told us at the interviews.


----------



## Sehsun

Berlioz70 said:


> What about husbands? I'm assuming they fall into the same category as parents, or family, but are they also welcome to attend the meeting and go on the tour? I'm debating whether or not my husband should just stay at the hotel all morning, or come to check-in with me.
> 
> Maybe he should buy groceries for me that morning... there's a thought! Any advice?



As stated above, your husband would totally be welcome to go to the meeting and go on the tour. Buying groceries is a good idea as well because you will have to do that eventually that day (or the 2nd day), and it could save time.


----------



## jen22va

Does anyone have the fax number to fax your application and role checklist?

I wrote it down at the end of my interview but it didn't work when I tried it the other day and I wanted to make sure I have the right number.


----------



## jpod523

jen22va said:


> Does anyone have the fax number to fax your application and role checklist?
> 
> I wrote it down at the end of my interview but it didn't work when I tried it the other day and I wanted to make sure I have the right number.




the number they gave me was 407-934-6878.  it took me a few times to get it there because everytime i tried to fax it, the line was busy.


----------



## flea1267

so, here's a question...are the beds "twin" or "xlong twin"?


----------



## jpod523

flea1267 said:


> so, here's a question...are the beds "twin" or "xlong twin"?



i asked this very thing a week ago.  They're twin, unfortunately.  even said so in the acceptance letter.  dang.


----------



## flea1267

Thanks Jyl!!!  I bought Jennie some Princess Toile sheets from Disneyshopping.com and they are just regular twin but her college dorm room bed is a XL Twin...so I was sure the Disney ones were just regular but she was concerned..so anyway, whew!   

She heads down on August 11th - I read your blog and she too has the concern about being away from her dog  

Thanks again!   
Felicia


----------



## seastars

Those sheets are so cute!

Just wondering, and I didn't really want to make a new thread, if any of the people from the fall advantage program or some other program would be down there the week of May 18-24. My boyfriend and I are going on vacation and I would love to meet up with some of you so you can tell me what it's all about!


----------



## jpod523

flea1267 said:


> Thanks Jyl!!!  I bought Jennie some Princess Toile sheets from Disneyshopping.com and they are just regular twin but her college dorm room bed is a XL Twin...so I was sure the Disney ones were just regular but she was concerned..so anyway, whew!
> 
> She heads down on August 11th - I read your blog and she too has the concern about being away from her dog
> 
> Thanks again!
> Felicia




no problem!  after i read that, i just had to go over to disney shopping to see if there were any good sales.  I spent $30, but didn't get any sheet sheets.  I liked the ones they had, but the deals weren't to my liking.  I'm cheap, though I did pick up two little green alien travel buddies!!!!  guess what's going to florida with me!!!


----------



## jen22va

jpod523 said:


> the number they gave me was 407-934-6878.  it took me a few times to get it there because everytime i tried to fax it, the line was busy.



Thanks so much! That's the number I have written down so I'll try again.


----------



## CelticBelle

flea1267 said:


> Thanks Jyl!!!  I bought Jennie some Princess Toile sheets from Disneyshopping.com and they are just regular twin but her college dorm room bed is a XL Twin...so I was sure the Disney ones were just regular but she was concerned..so anyway, whew!
> 
> She heads down on August 11th - I read your blog and she too has the concern about being away from her dog
> 
> Thanks again!
> Felicia



i loved those sheets, i almost got those as well.  haha.  I want to have some sort of disney spirit in my room.


----------



## razzery

Just found out that I got accepted! Only took a week and a 4 days.
Buuut they put me for QSFB so I'll be turning it down. I already made a perfect fall schedule giving me a few days off so I'm thinking I'll just get a job working atttractions at universal since its a little closer and try again for the cp in spring.


----------



## CelticBelle

razzery said:


> Just found out that I got accepted! Only took a week and a 4 days.
> Buuut they put me for QSFB so I'll be turning it down. I already made a perfect fall schedule giving me a few days off so I'm thinking I'll just get a job working atttractions at universal since its a little closer and try again for the cp in spring.



Did you check qsfb?


----------



## CelticBelle

jyl~  I read your blog.  Your comments about disney mail and how it means you got either cp news or express tickets made me laugh.  I never even thought about that.  I get disney mail more frequently in those big envelopes but its always the annual report and information for stockholders.  A giant envelope filled with blah blah blah.  Thanks for your new insight in the mail.  haha


----------



## razzery

CelticBelle said:


> Did you check qsfb?



Yes. Total mistake. I told the recruiter my top choices were attractions, recreation, bbb and main gate and didnt even mention qsfb. When filling out the paper work I just got nervous and decided to check off hopper, which included qsfb, thinking that they would never actually give that to me but it would look good.


----------



## CelticBelle

razzery said:


> Yes. Total mistake. I told the recruiter my top choices were attractions, recreation, bbb and main gate and didnt even mention qsfb. When filling out the paper work I just got nervous and decided to check off hopper, which included qsfb, thinking that they would never actually give that to me but it would look good.



aww that stinks.  i didnt want it either, but thats what i got.  my interviewer was the reason, but im over it.  Im going to do the CP for plenty of benefits and im not going to be put off by not getting what i wanted.  They are tons of people who have that role also and well all have a good time.  let me know what your final decision is.


----------



## TinyBit

My mom and my aunt are going to come down wtih me and help me move in. At first my mom wasn't going to but now she is and then she is going to stay like a week after, so I can spend some time with her for that first week or so. I think that will help with the homesickness at the beginning. She got free dining with her hotel so she is really happy. My aunt just decided that she wants to come too. Im happy about that.

I was glad to hear that there are many parents who come down to help the CPers get settled. We are flying so I cant bring a ton of stuff. What things do you feel are necessary right off the bat? I know clothes, toiletries, bedding, and those kinds of things. Anything else I should be sure to bring from home or is it just as easy to buy things there. Can I ship things there? If so, what address do you use? 

Does everyone get their own closet or do you share? Trying to figure out how much to bring. It'll be cool in the winter part of the session, but HOT at the beginning so bringing two seasons worth of clothes will be hard. 

Laundry: are the laundry rooms crowded? Do you have to stand there and wait to use them or is it pretty easy? If I dont bring too many clothes I'll need to do laundry a lot. 

Oh, and do most people cook or do they eat out? How about lunches, do many people bring lunch? I think it would be easier to do that, and cheaper, but I dont want to be the only one.


----------



## DisneyJersey

TinyBit said:


> My mom and my aunt are going to come down wtih me and help me move in. At first my mom wasn't going to but now she is and then she is going to stay like a week after, so I can spend some time with her for that first week or so. I think that will help with the homesickness at the beginning. She got free dining with her hotel so she is really happy. My aunt just decided that she wants to come too. Im happy about that.
> 
> I was glad to hear that there are many parents who come down to help the CPers get settled. We are flying so I cant bring a ton of stuff. What things do you feel are necessary right off the bat? I know clothes, toiletries, bedding, and those kinds of things. Anything else I should be sure to bring from home or is it just as easy to buy things there. Can I ship things there? If so, what address do you use?
> 
> Does everyone get their own closet or do you share? Trying to figure out how much to bring. It'll be cool in the winter part of the session, but HOT at the beginning so bringing two seasons worth of clothes will be hard.
> 
> Laundry: are the laundry rooms crowded? Do you have to stand there and wait to use them or is it pretty easy? If I dont bring too many clothes I'll need to do laundry a lot.
> 
> Oh, and do most people cook or do they eat out? How about lunches, do many people bring lunch? I think it would be easier to do that, and cheaper, but I dont want to be the only one.




you will need to share a closet.. it's a small closet though... i only brought 1 bag of clothes because seriously, i was in my costume 95 percent of the time, since i worked pretty much 50 plus hours a week ( I worked QS F and B), i was only off maybe 1 day a week, depending on the period of time..towards the end of the program, i had 2 days off due to classes i took.. fyi, i worked 65 hrs 2 weeks straight during spring break and i didn't ask for the hrs.. so you will be working a ton..laundry is easy, its not a room per se, i was in vista, they are outside on 1st floor of all apartments.. as for cooking, eating out, i ate out most of the time, i was next door to a bennigans, chick fil a and wendys, also a walgreen next door.. and i came home at midnight most days so hence the eating out..i bought lunch at disney, they have a cafe at MK.. i dunno abt other parks but at MK, they have one in the tunnels..a little cheap... they have subway, regular grill, salad section


----------



## csaribay

TinyBit said:


> I was glad to hear that there are many parents who come down to help the CPers get settled. We are flying so I cant bring a ton of stuff. What things do you feel are necessary right off the bat? I know clothes, toiletries, bedding, and those kinds of things. Anything else I should be sure to bring from home or is it just as easy to buy things there. Can I ship things there? If so, what address do you use?



It's great that your family is coming down to help get you started. If they're renting a car, I would recommend actually getting bedding, toiletries and related once you're down there. There's a Walmart within about ten minutes of the complexes, a major mall within about 20 minutes and an outlet mall literally across the street from one of the complexes. I'd focus more on bringing one or two solid bags of clothing, and having your family get the other necessities once you're down there.



TinyBit said:


> Does everyone get their own closet or do you share? Trying to figure out how much to bring. It'll be cool in the winter part of the session, but HOT at the beginning so bringing two seasons worth of clothes will be hard.



There's a small walk-in closet in every bedroom, and it's shared between you and your roommate. At Vista, you have about four/five feet of space on either side for belongings, plus a locker in the center. At Chatham, some walk-in closets are considerably larger. Keep in mind you will be wearing your costume *a lot*, so you won't need as much in personal clothes as you think.



TinyBit said:


> Laundry: are the laundry rooms crowded? Do you have to stand there and wait to use them or is it pretty easy? If I dont bring too many clothes I'll need to do laundry a lot.



Not typically. At Vista they're at the bottom of each building (three/four washer/dryers per building) and at Chatham there's Laundry Centers every couple buildings (15 or so washer/dryers per center). If everything is in use, just head over to the next building over, and you'll probably be able to do your laundry there.



TinyBit said:


> Oh, and do most people cook or do they eat out? How about lunches, do many people bring lunch? I think it would be easier to do that, and cheaper, but I dont want to be the only one.



I won't lie- I tended to eat out a lot, especially when I lived at Vista. There's a lot of concessions within the immediate area, like Justin mentioned. I would also buy lunch- cast cafeterias are relatively inexpensive.


----------



## lindz0625

hahah i have soo many clothes. lol. i know you have to wear the professional clothes for classes and traditions. but do u end up wearing them alot?? i wasnt sure how many days we'd be in classes or seminars or what have you.


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone... I'm sure these questions have been asked before but I'm kinda new here.

What is the average take home pay for a 2 week paycheck after taxes and rent is taken out? (I'm hopin to live in a 3 bedroom at Vista.)

Are there Wachovia banks in Florida?

What's the best cell phone service to have there?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## graygables

I wasn't able to go with my DDs to move in b/c they lived with my parents when it was time for them to go, so my folks got the privilege.  My cell minutes were HUGE those months!  I did make it a point to go down one or two (or three  ) times to visit them while they were there (and do a little laundry for them  )

The big thing I warn parents about is how much they might change.  My oldest dropped out and stayed on as a full time cast member.  My second went back within a few weeks of her CP being done (on a business trip I had) and got her seasonal part time status.  She's there now and has just been offered full time, too, and is seriously thinking of taking it.  Both of my girls really matured on the program and I appreciated all of their managers acting as mentors (not to mention the whole "keep your apartment clean, or else" thing!)  I never once worried about them and they were changed by the experience (for the better).

The other big thing I missed was oldest DD signed my Dad up as Veteran of the Day at the MK for the flag ceremony (ON his birthday, how cool was that???).  I couldn't be there, but they videoed it for me and I listened live on my cell phone.


----------



## Joanna71985

jen22va said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I've been browsing these boards for a few days now and figured it was time to make my first post. I had my interview last thursday and will be sending all my paperwork in tomorrow. So I realize I'm only at the beginning of my waiting...
> 
> But I can't tell you how excited I am about this program!!! I want it very very badly. I'm graduating this May so this is my only opportunity to apply!
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers at this point! My interview seemed to go really well though so I'm just hoping I get in!!!



Good luck!!



flea1267 said:


> so?  not to be nosey or anything but do parents not come w/ their children to help them move in?



My dad has helped me move in all 3 of my CPs (and will again in May). 



Berlioz70 said:


> What about husbands? I'm assuming they fall into the same category as parents, or family, but are they also welcome to attend the meeting and go on the tour? I'm debating whether or not my husband should just stay at the hotel all morning, or come to check-in with me.
> 
> Maybe he should buy groceries for me that morning... there's a thought! Any advice?



He is more then welcome to go on the tour.



hogwartsdropout said:


> When do you find out what apartment complex you are in? Do you find out when you get there?
> Also does everyone go to Vista Way to check in? Or do you go to your own apartment complex to check in?



You will find out apartment location at check-in. But anyone on the year-long ICP will be at the Commons.



TinyBit said:


> My mom and my aunt are going to come down wtih me and help me move in. At first my mom wasn't going to but now she is and then she is going to stay like a week after, so I can spend some time with her for that first week or so. I think that will help with the homesickness at the beginning. She got free dining with her hotel so she is really happy. My aunt just decided that she wants to come too. Im happy about that.
> 
> I was glad to hear that there are many parents who come down to help the CPers get settled. We are flying so I cant bring a ton of stuff. What things do you feel are necessary right off the bat? I know clothes, toiletries, bedding, and those kinds of things. Anything else I should be sure to bring from home or is it just as easy to buy things there. Can I ship things there? If so, what address do you use?
> 
> Does everyone get their own closet or do you share? Trying to figure out how much to bring. It'll be cool in the winter part of the session, but HOT at the beginning so bringing two seasons worth of clothes will be hard.
> 
> Laundry: are the laundry rooms crowded? Do you have to stand there and wait to use them or is it pretty easy? If I dont bring too many clothes I'll need to do laundry a lot.
> 
> Oh, and do most people cook or do they eat out? How about lunches, do many people bring lunch? I think it would be easier to do that, and cheaper, but I dont want to be the only one.



You have to share a closet unfortunately.

For laundry, it depends on the time of day (at Vista, it's a bit easier as there is a laundry room in each building where at Chatham there are only about 4 in the whole complex).

I do both. I want to do more cooking this summer though, as I need the money.


----------



## wenzdae

lindz0625 said:


> hahah i have soo many clothes. lol. i know you have to wear the professional clothes for classes and traditions. but do u end up wearing them alot?? i wasnt sure how many days we'd be in classes or seminars or what have you.



I think I only wore one outfit - only because the times I wore it was for Traditions. If you are taking classes you will need to also, but as it has been mentioned before, you will be in your costume the majority of the time. Well, that and whatever you sleep in 
cuz ya do a lot of either workin or sleepin....but it is all fun!


----------



## hogwartsdropout

Joanna71985 said:


> You will find out apartment location at check-in. But anyone on the year-long ICP will be at the Commons.



Thanks for that! I was just told on another forum that that isn't the case anymore and we could be placed in any complex, even though at our interviews they told us that we'd definitely be at the Commons (unless it was full). You have just made me feel tons better!


----------



## Joanna71985

hogwartsdropout said:


> Thanks for that! I was just told on another forum that that isn't the case anymore and we could be placed in any complex, even though at our interviews they told us that we'd definitely be at the Commons (unless it was full). You have just made me feel tons better!



That is the case for the 3-month IPs. But the majority (if not all) of the ICPs will be at the Commons.


----------



## happynow

useful messages .


----------



## goofysam

im graduating from high school this year, and have been looking forward to this program since i  heard about it my sophomore year! i want to do the whole, hospitality management thing- the hotel industry, and disney has DEFINATLEY profected it! so, i want this program SO BAD. 
i need to get my first semester at the University of Nevada Las Vegas, so that i can head to florida [[HOPEFULLY]] as soon as possible!

:] hopefully by may of 2009 i will be there!


----------



## FoundinWonderland

So, a lot of people say not to bring a lot of personal clothes etc.  But what about professional clothes for classes?  And what is acceptable and what is not?


----------



## DisneyJersey

FoundinWonderland said:


> So, a lot of people say not to bring a lot of personal clothes etc.  But what about professional clothes for classes?  And what is acceptable and what is not?



business casual is acceptable.. no jeans, t shirts, that sort of thing.. so khakis, polo shirts, button down shirts, etc are all just fine.. you can go onto the college program website, it has all the info you need to know..


----------



## kandeebunny

OK so I have another question lol!

Th Ducktorate...is that only if you take a College level class or does that count for the DES seminar things too?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> OK so I have another question lol!
> 
> Th Ducktorate...is that only if you take a College level class or does that count for the DES seminar things too?



Ducktorates are only awarded for collegiate courses recommended for credit by ACE. Other education programs have their own completion certificates (the DES series has a a rustic treasure-map style certificate).

Upon successful completion the program also has its own completion certificate that you'll get at graduation along with your ears.


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone... I'm sure these questions have been asked before but I'm kinda new here.

What is the average take home pay for a 2 week paycheck after taxes and rent is taken out? (I'm hopin to live in a 3 bedroom at Vista.)

Are there Wachovia banks in Florida?

What's the best cell phone service to have there?

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## Fairyprincess316

jen22va said:


> Hey everyone... I'm sure these questions have been asked before but I'm kinda new here.
> 
> What is the average take home pay for a 2 week paycheck after taxes and rent is taken out? (I'm hopin to live in a 3 bedroom at Vista.)
> 
> Are there Wachovia banks in Florida?
> 
> What's the best cell phone service to have there?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance!





Yes there are wachovia banks in fl cause thats what bank i use and as far as cell phone service i have cingular/at&t and it does fine for me around disney but i think most carriers should work around there, as far as pay i have no idea. This will be my first CP. I finnaly got my date- i Leave May 28th!! im really excited. hoped this helped a little.



 Rebecca


----------



## jen22va

Fairyprincess316 said:


> Yes there are wachovia banks in fl cause thats what bank i use and as far as cell phone service i have cingular/at&t and it does fine for me around disney but i think most carriers should work around there, as far as pay i have no idea. This will be my first CP. I finnaly got my date- i Leave May 28th!! im really excited. hoped this helped a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca



Thanks for your help!! Congrats! I've just started the waiting game so I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## csaribay

jen22va said:


> What is the average take home pay for a 2 week paycheck after taxes and rent is taken out? (I'm hopin to live in a 3 bedroom at Vista.)



Ah, what a question!  

It depends how much of your training is scheduled during your second week. My first pay-check was somewhere in the neighborhood of $80. My second was a whopping $3.74 (saved as a memento of my experience)- the best out of anyone in my apartment. Save one other person, the rest of my roommates all had negative pay-stubs. The double rent deduction definitely takes its toll on that pay period.

You'll want to bring some starter cash, for sure.


----------



## jen22va

csaribay said:


> Ah, what a question!
> 
> It depends how much of your training is scheduled during your second week. My first pay-check was somewhere in the neighborhood of $80. My second was a whopping $3.74 (saved as a memento of my experience)- the best out of anyone in my apartment. Save one other person, the rest of my roommates all had negative pay-stubs. The double rent deduction definitely takes its toll on that pay period.
> 
> You'll want to bring some starter cash, for sure.



Thanks for the info! After the first two checks... what's the average take home for a 2 week period?

I'm not planning on taking any classes if I get in so is it easy to pick up extra hours?


----------



## TinyBit

csaribay said:


> Ah, what a question!
> 
> It depends how much of your training is scheduled during your second week. My first pay-check was somewhere in the neighborhood of $80. My second was a whopping $3.74 (saved as a memento of my experience)- the best out of anyone in my apartment. Save one other person, the rest of my roommates all had negative pay-stubs. The double rent deduction definitely takes its toll on that pay period.
> 
> You'll want to bring some starter cash, for sure.



You dont get paid for training? Why was the second check so low? I would think the first one would be the lowest. Please explain.


----------



## csaribay

jen22va said:


> Thanks for the info! After the first two checks... what's the average take home for a 2 week period?
> 
> I'm not planning on taking any classes if I get in so is it easy to pick up extra hours?



After that, for an average work week I was getting about $130/clear of rent and taxes per pay period, which is weekly. That's $260 on a two week rolling basis.



TinyBit said:


> You dont get paid for training? Why was the second check so low? I would think the first one would be the lowest. Please explain.



You do actually get paid for training, but the thing is that your rent from week one (which isn't taken out of your first pay-check) is actually applied to your second pay-check, in addition to that current week's rent. The double rent deduction virtually nails that paycheck.


----------



## Sehsun

TinyBit said:


> Laundry: are the laundry rooms crowded? Do you have to stand there and wait to use them or is it pretty easy? If I don't bring too many clothes I'll need to do laundry a lot.



I didn't find the laundry rooms to be crowded whenever I went and could usually find a couple that were not being used.

The laundry rooms at Chatham (building 2, at least) just put in new washers and dryers around the time I left. That was a great thing because sometimes I would use a dryer that didn't work. Thankfully, the people at Chatham front desk will refund you your money if this does occur.



> Oh, and do most people cook or do they eat out? How about lunches, do many people bring lunch? I think it would be easier to do that, and cheaper, but I dont want to be the only one.



I brought my lunch to work, but I noticed that many people did buy their lunch. For me it was easier to bring lunch (even though it takes a_ little _time the night before, but it pays off). I eat slow, so I think bringing lunch saved me time so I didn't have to walk to the cafeteria/food place, pick something to eat, wait in line, and walk back to my work location. And yes, it did save money too.  I went to Publix about every other week.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

jen22va said:


> Thanks for your help!! Congrats! I've just started the waiting game so I'm crossing my fingers!





Good luck to you! hope your wait isn't like mine was. 



 Rebecca


----------



## joepic

Well today marks 3 weeks exactly since my sister interviewed. Hopefully she'll be getting her letter soon. We've been extremely patient.


----------



## spectroaddy

I have a question about the disney look, I wear (prescription) glasses and they have a little tint in the lens, is this acceptable for the disney look??? I would hate to buy new glasses, the ones I have currently cost enough!!!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

hey everyone, i've been reading a lot of the posts
 I sent in my paper work and had my interview last week now I'm waiting


----------



## CelticBelle

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> hey everyone, i've been reading a lot of the posts
> I sent in my paper work and had my interview last week now I'm waiting



   welcome to the DIS boards.  Good luck waiting.  I suggest you find yourself a good book that will take your mind away from waiting.     But it seems that the last couple weeks people have gotten their letters very fast.  within a couple weeks.


----------



## kandeebunny

spectroaddy said:


> I have a question about the disney look, I wear (prescription) glasses and they have a little tint in the lens, is this acceptable for the disney look??? I would hate to buy new glasses, the ones I have currently cost enough!!!




I just went and bought new "work" glasses today.  Icky brown frames (I'm too pale to pull off black, and my lenses are too thick to look good in wire) as my current frames are purple and this is a no-no.  The frames were the cheap part, I am dreading getting the lenses.  I am going with tintless lenses this time, which I don't normally do to be safe.

Call your recruiter and ask if you are in doubt!


----------



## wenzdae

Fairyprincess316 said:


> Yes there are wachovia banks in fl cause thats what bank i use and as far as cell phone service i have cingular/at&t and it does fine for me around disney but i think most carriers should work around there, as far as pay i have no idea. This will be my first CP. I finnaly got my date- i Leave May 28th!! im really excited. hoped this helped a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca



Just good info to know, there are a few cell companies you will be able to get discounts from once you are on the disney payroll. I do not know them all, but know cingular/AT&T does (since I have service w/ them) and verizon too. It is kinda cool all the different discounts we get from a whole LOT of places.


----------



## breathinforluck

wenzdae said:


> Just good info to know, there are a few cell companies you will be able to get discounts from once you are on the disney payroll. I do not know them all, but know cingular/AT&T does (since I have service w/ them) and verizon too. It is kinda cool all the different discounts we get from a whole LOT of places.




Do you know if we can get the discount on AT&T even if we had the phone before working for Disney?


----------



## CelticBelle

breathinforluck said:


> Do you know if we can get the discount on AT&T even if we had the phone before working for Disney?



you should check with your campus or look online at the AT&t site because they offer discounts to most college campuses also


----------



## csaribay

breathinforluck said:


> Do you know if we can get the discount on AT&T even if we had the phone before working for Disney?



Yep- only exception is people with iPhone plans (no discounts on those plans).

All major nation-wide cellular carriers offer discounts to Disney Cast Members. You'll be able to find more info out after you arrive on the company portal.


----------



## spectroaddy

kandeebunny said:


> I just went and bought new "work" glasses today.  Icky brown frames (I'm too pale to pull off black, and my lenses are too thick to look good in wire) as my current frames are purple and this is a no-no.  The frames were the cheap part, I am dreading getting the lenses.  I am going with tintless lenses this time, which I don't normally do to be safe.
> 
> Call your recruiter and ask if you are in doubt!



Thanks, I will make sure to email her about my glasses issue tomorrow!!! I would be very disappointed if I have to go buy a new lenses. Like you said, frames are pretty cheap, but the lens cost me like 150.00!!! I need some tint, my eyes are very senstive to direct sunlight!!! Its just a very light tint, not dark at all!!! maybe grayish color!!!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

CelticBelle said:


> welcome to the DIS boards.  Good luck waiting.  I suggest you find yourself a good book that will take your mind away from waiting.     But it seems that the last couple weeks people have gotten their letters very fast.  within a couple weeks.



lol thanks yeah my parents say im driving them nuts. I do live in FL about 2 hrs away from disney so idk if my letter will come faster or not. My interviewer noticed i worked at mcdonalds for 2 yrs so she recommended qsf&b but i told her i would if nothing else was available.


----------



## Ylushi

spectroaddy said:


> Thanks, I will make sure to email her about my glasses issue tomorrow!!! I would be very disappointed if I have to go buy a new lenses. Like you said, frames are pretty cheap, but the lens cost me like 150.00!!! I need some tint, my eyes are very senstive to direct sunlight!!! Its just a very light tint, not dark at all!!! maybe grayish color!!!



Yeah my glasses have a tint to them too but mine have a pinkish purple tint.  Luckily I always have a set of regular glasses as well so that I won't run into any conflict with a job.


----------



## CelticBelle

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> lol thanks yeah my parents say im driving them nuts. I do live in FL about 2 hrs away from disney so idk if my letter will come faster or not. My interviewer noticed i worked at mcdonalds for 2 yrs so she recommended qsf&b but i told her i would if nothing else was available.



I hope that if you do get QSFB youll still be happy with it.  I said the same thing and i was still recommended for it.  But I still accepted because the program will be great anyway.


----------



## pocopenguin

is too late??
i'm applying for the CS program for fall 2008.
two years ago i applied for the college program and was accepted -- and i did the DUMBEST thing anyone could ever do -- i turned it down. i decided that staying at home and being a full time student was the best thing at the time for me. i was very education focused. but the recruiter told me it was no big deal -- and that i could always reapply and my decision would not hurt any future chances. 
so, as of now, i have not sent in my application. i'm waiting on the person who is supposed to be writing my recommendation letter -- i've only been waiting for....six days. (no i'm not upset at all -- haha )

but i was just curious -- i hear that the CS program fills up pretty quickly... so, really and truly, am i too late?? i want my application submitted within the next two days. 

this program keeps recirculating in my life -- and everyday for the past two years i have regretted turning down such a wonderful opportunity. 

so, maybe, hopefully, i'm not too late??


----------



## jpod523

So, I went in to see about getting a roommate, but i was greeted by this message:


> Thank you for your interest in our Roommate Notification process. Unfortunately, your arrival group is not eligible to participate in the roommate matching process. Participant eligibility is determined by the size of their arrival group, their arrival and departure dates and available housing. All College Program participants are guarenteed housing, but the availability of prematched roommates is limited by the availability of entirely empty rooms.



does it just mean that many people haven't signed up for my arrival date yet, so they're holding off on setting us up with roommates?  the way it sounds, that's what it is.  i'll just have to wait i guess!!


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone... I got a thankyou for interviewing email today with my recruiter's name in it... is this a good sign or pretty standard for everyone??? I can't believe I have to wait 2-3 weeks to hear anything, I'm gonna go crazy!


----------



## Loves Disney

So in case I haven't asked enough questions yet, haha, I have another one. 

I've searched through this thread but have not seen every single page. So again, I apologize if this is a question already answered. 

How do the classes work? Will going away to Disney for a semester move me back a semester in college? I have taken all my core already and right now I'm working on my major courses. I'm afraid that by doing the College Program, I will have to enter the college's 5-year plan. While you are in Disney, do they offer classes that can credit you for the classes you need?


----------



## lindz0625

jen22va said:


> Hey everyone... I got a thankyou for interviewing email today with my recruiter's name in it... is this a good sign or pretty standard for everyone??? I can't believe I have to wait 2-3 weeks to hear anything, I'm gonna go crazy!



Yeah Thats a normal thing. I got a thank you thing a few days i think after my interview.


----------



## DisneyJersey

Loves Disney said:


> So in case I haven't asked enough questions yet, haha, I have another one.
> 
> I've searched through this thread but have not seen every single page. So again, I apologize if this is a question already answered.
> 
> How do the classes work? Will going away to Disney for a semester move me back a semester in college? I have taken all my core already and right now I'm working on my major courses. I'm afraid that by doing the College Program, I will have to enter the college's 5-year plan. While you are in Disney, do they offer classes that can credit you for the classes you need?



classes are once a week for 2 hours, or so (some hmwk, but not much). i suggest you talk with your advisor.. look at what you need and compare it to the curriculum...i took an HR class down there( tough course, learned a lot, but teacher is tough on you, plus group project as well), and i had to do an HR class at school, but my advisor looked at the course curriculum, and i was able to get credit for it, provided you pass the class, of course.. i took 2 classes, 1 was for fun( hotel mgmt), since i already took it in school, but i found out, if you take classes, chances are you may get that day off, i was lucky to get 2 days off a week due to classes, this may not happen, but if it does, consider yourself lucky


----------



## csaribay

pocopenguin said:


> is too late??
> i'm applying for the CS program for fall 2008.
> two years ago i applied for the college program and was accepted -- and i did the DUMBEST thing anyone could ever do -- i turned it down.
> 
> ...but i was just curious -- i hear that the CS program fills up pretty quickly... so, really and truly, am i too late?? i want my application submitted within the next two days.



They're still accepting applications, but you'll want to submit your application sooner rather than later. Availability in all roles may or may not be something that is open right now. This program doesn't necessarily fill any faster than the college program, but it is smaller by comparison. Also note that you must be within 48 months of your *high-school* graduation to apply.

Are you still in college as an active student taking at least one class, or will graduate this term? You can participate in the College Program instead of the CareerStart program if this is the case. This opens up more variety in roles...

Since you've interviewed before, you should have some idea of what it'll take to have a 'good' interview- I'd still say your chance are pretty good. And don't worry- your past declination won't affect your current chances. 



jen22va said:


> Hey everyone... I got a thankyou for interviewing email today with my recruiter's name in it... is this a good sign or pretty standard for everyone??? I can't believe I have to wait 2-3 weeks to hear anything, I'm gonna go crazy!



From what I hear, everyone should get one of those emails but the interviewers sometimes don't send them. At either rate, good luck!



Loves Disney said:


> How do the classes work? Will going away to Disney for a semester move me back a semester in college? I have taken all my core already and right now I'm working on my major courses. I'm afraid that by doing the College Program, I will have to enter the college's 5-year plan. While you are in Disney, do they offer classes that can credit you for the classes you need?



It *might*. You'll want to contact your academic advisor and see what credit your university may offer. It is possible to not lose any time in school, but this is largely dependent on your school both taking credit for the experience and any Disney education courses you may take. All of Disney's courses are listed at the official website with syllabi and credit recommendation (most are recommended for undergraduate credit at three credit hours a piece). 

You'll also want to check out the credit acceptance benchmark report here. Note that it may not be fully up-to-date or a completely comprehensive list, but is a good resource to take a look at.

If your school doesn't offer credit, you may want to consider distance learning/online courses that you can take while on the program. Disney offers a weekly, guaranteed time-block from work for students participating in distance learning courses.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

jen22va said:


> Hey everyone... I got a thankyou for interviewing email today with my recruiter's name in it... is this a good sign or pretty standard for everyone??? I can't believe I have to wait 2-3 weeks to hear anything, I'm gonna go crazy!



lol I  never got a thank you e-mail but I did manage to get my letter on the inside of 2 weeks.


----------



## jpod523

Since someone brought up the subject of classes...

I'm graduating college in May, so any classes I take on the college program wouldn't count for anything for me.  And I just looked at the syllabi today online.  Are the classes as hard as the syllabi make them out to be?  It's not that I have anything against taking a hard class, but since it would not count for anything for me, I just wonder I should take a class instead of working those extra hours.  The only class that really caught my attention was Marketing You.


----------



## csaribay

jpod523 said:


> Since someone brought up the subject of classes...
> 
> I'm graduating college in May, so any classes I take on the college program wouldn't count for anything for me.  And I just looked at the syllabi today online.  Are the classes as hard as the syllabi make them out to be?  It's not that I have anything against taking a hard class, but since it would not count for anything for me, I just wonder I should take a class instead of working those extra hours.  The only class that really caught my attention was Marketing You.



Yes and no. There is a certain amount of academic rigor present in each course, but I wouldn't personally characterize them as overly difficult. I don't think the syllabi tell the whole story- the courses in and of themselves are pretty standard in terms of 'in class effort', and outside of class, I don't think too much effort is required. My feeling is that program instructors are mindful of the amount of time you'll be working, and don't try to burden you with too much work outside of the classroom. 

I'd also go on to say that a lot of these courses have a block-time of four hours, so there's a lot of time to go over the topics outlined in the syllabi.


----------



## Joanna71985

pocopenguin said:


> is too late??
> i'm applying for the CS program for fall 2008.
> two years ago i applied for the college program and was accepted -- and i did the DUMBEST thing anyone could ever do -- i turned it down. i decided that staying at home and being a full time student was the best thing at the time for me. i was very education focused. but the recruiter told me it was no big deal -- and that i could always reapply and my decision would not hurt any future chances.
> so, as of now, i have not sent in my application. i'm waiting on the person who is supposed to be writing my recommendation letter -- i've only been waiting for....six days. (no i'm not upset at all -- haha )
> 
> but i was just curious -- i hear that the CS program fills up pretty quickly... so, really and truly, am i too late?? i want my application submitted within the next two days.
> 
> this program keeps recirculating in my life -- and everyday for the past two years i have regretted turning down such a wonderful opportunity.
> 
> so, maybe, hopefully, i'm not too late??



Are you still able to apply for CS? If you were able to apply for the CP, you aren't eligible for CS.


----------



## spectroaddy

Can anyone tell me more about how disney offers the time-block if you are taking distance learning courses?? I would like to take some online classes while, I am on my CP!!!! My home school does not offer online courses for my major, so I might have to become a transient student at either UCF or Valencia college and take online courses through them, has anyone ever done this and is it possible???


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

*sigh* So I finally got my letter today after waiting for so many days after everyone else got it at the university and by e-mail because I never got it in the mail. And guess what, surprise! it said Attractions instead of Full Service which my recruiter told me twice is the position I had gotten. So i'm trying to contact her to see what happened or if it was an error, but I can't get a hold of her as usual...
So i'm wondering, do they switch roles like that a lot, without letting us know? :S


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> *sigh* So I finally got my letter today after waiting for so many days after everyone else got it at the university and by e-mail because I never got it in the mail. And guess what, surprise! it said Attractions instead of Full Service which my recruiter told me twice is the position I had gotten. So i'm trying to contact her to see what happened or if it was an error, but I can't get a hold of her as usual...
> So i'm wondering, do they switch roles like that a lot, without letting us know? :S



Well... I'm surprised you were told ahead of time that you were both accepted and what your role was to be, prior to receiving your mailed role offer. That seems to definitely be more the exception than the rule, probably for the reason you've experienced: you were extended a role that differed from the one that your recruiter mentioned.

Of course, it could have been a clerical error or something like that, but I'd say the vast majority of candidates don't find out whether or not they've been accepted- let alone what their role is, until they receive their mailed notification/role offer.



spectroaddy said:


> Can anyone tell me more about how disney offers the time-block if you are taking distance learning courses?? I would like to take some online classes while, I am on my CP!!!! My home school does not offer online courses for my major, so I might have to become a transient student at either UCF or Valencia college and take online courses through them, has anyone ever done this and is it possible???



Provided you can submit supporting documentation and proof of registration, Disney may be able to provide a distance-learning block once a week on your schedule for a period of four hours. This reserved time-block on your schedule isn't valid during peak periods (about two weeks each term). You can find more out from the education office once you arrive.


----------



## kandeebunny

spectroaddy said:


> Can anyone tell me more about how disney offers the time-block if you are taking distance learning courses?? I would like to take some online classes while, I am on my CP!!!! My home school does not offer online courses for my major, so I might have to become a transient student at either UCF or Valencia college and take online courses through them, has anyone ever done this and is it possible???




I don't have the answer to the time blocks, but depending on your major check out SNHU.edu (Southern New Hampshire University) you can enroll in classes, and just let them know that you are a NON-DEGREE SEEKING student and enrolled elsewhere, no forms etc.  Tuition is also fairly low.

UCF and Valencia are also great choices, but as fair warning their out of state tuition rates are a bit high.

I do have a question that follows along the lines of yours though...I am doing distance learning summer semester with my school (ends 9/30) will I be able to get the blocks off for this as well, or not where it is not a traditional schedule and not for the whole time I am there?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> I do have a question that follows along the lines of yours though...I am doing distance learning summer semester with my school (ends 9/30) will I be able to get the blocks off for this as well, or not where it is not a traditional schedule and not for the whole time I am there?



As far as I know, as long as you can prove that you are participating in a distance-learning course, they'll attempt to make the schedule block on your schedule. The goal of the block is so you have a consistent period once a week to participate in classes, irregardless of the term you're in.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

csaribay said:


> Well... I'm surprised you were told ahead of time that you were both accepted and what your role was to be, prior to receiving your mailed role offer. That seems to definitely be more the exception than the rule, probably for the reason you've experienced: you were extended a role that differed from the one that your recruiter mentioned.
> 
> Of course, it could have been a clerical error or something like that, but I'd say the vast majority of candidates don't find out whether or not they've been accepted- let alone what their role is, until they receive their mailed notification/role offer.


I see. Well, we were all told our roles the day after the presentation/interview, our recruiters called us and lets us know our roles and then again at the orientation after recieving an offer we were confirmed our roles. So that's why i'm a bit confused now.
Don't get me wrong, i'm still thrilled about the whole thing. It's just that I had gotten used to the idea of working at Full Service and thought it would be more beneficial for my condition.


----------



## CelticBelle

speaking of conditions and hypoglycemia... I dont really have a big issue with mine or the fact that im enemic, but should I still fill out a health form on the CP website.  I would just hate to get there and get to my work place and try to warn them of my condition and get in trouble for not saying it ahead of time.


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I see. Well, we were all told our roles the day after the presentation/interview, our recruiters called us and lets us know our roles and then again at the orientation after recieving an offer we were confirmed our roles. So that's why i'm a bit confused now.
> Don't get me wrong, i'm still thrilled about the whole thing. It's just that I had gotten used to the idea of working at Full Service and thought it would be more beneficial for my condition.



Yeah, I hear you out on that one. Good luck, I've got a feeling that you may be able to change it once you're able to talk to your recruiter. 



CelticBelle said:


> speaking of conditions and hypoglycemia... I dont really have a big issue with mine or the fact that im enemic, but should I still fill out a health form on the CP website.  I would just hate to get there and get to my work place and try to warn them of my condition and get in trouble for not saying it ahead of time.



Yes. I would just mention on the form that you're submitting it for reasons of full disclosure, and that typically speaking it isn't a big thing.


----------



## wendydrlng

Well after waiting 6 1/2 weeks i finally got the package in the mail! I got accepted into the Fall advantage program in merchandise! I'm really excited!


----------



## spectroaddy

kandeebunny said:


> I don't have the answer to the time blocks, but depending on your major check out SNHU.edu (Southern New Hampshire University) you can enroll in classes, and just let them know that you are a NON-DEGREE SEEKING student and enrolled elsewhere, no forms etc.  Tuition is also fairly low.
> 
> UCF and Valencia are also great choices, but as fair warning their out of state tuition rates are a bit high.
> 
> I do have a question that follows along the lines of yours though...I am doing distance learning summer semester with my school (ends 9/30) will I be able to get the blocks off for this as well, or not where it is not a traditional schedule and not for the whole time I am there?



I should be fine with the cost, I'm not from out-state!!! Even though I have heard online courses can be quite expensive as well. I won't be taking online classes until maybe the fall, when things settle down from the summer!!! But thanks on SNHU.edu, definitely be looking into the school!!! I will be doing a transient form soon!!!


----------



## spectroaddy

csaribay said:


> Well... I'm surprised you were told ahead of time that you were both accepted and what your role was to be, prior to receiving your mailed role offer. That seems to definitely be more the exception than the rule, probably for the reason you've experienced: you were extended a role that differed from the one that your recruiter mentioned.
> 
> Of course, it could have been a clerical error or something like that, but I'd say the vast majority of candidates don't find out whether or not they've been accepted- let alone what their role is, until they receive their mailed notification/role offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Provided you can submit supporting documentation and proof of registration, Disney may be able to provide a distance-learning block once a week on your schedule for a period of four hours. This reserved time-block on your schedule isn't valid during peak periods (about two weeks each term). You can find more out from the education office once you arrive.



Is it possible to go the campus in orlando, to take a course or do you have to have full availablity for the duration of the CP program????


----------



## Joanna71985

wendydrlng said:


> Well after waiting 6 1/2 weeks i finally got the package in the mail! I got accepted into the Fall advantage program in merchandise! I'm really excited!



Congrats!! See you down there!


----------



## csaribay

spectroaddy said:


> Is it possible to go the campus in orlando, to take a course or do you have to have full availablity for the duration of the CP program????



Possible, sure. I wouldn't recommend it though. Since the four hour block is invalid during exception periods (and these are 2-4 weeks long each term), you'd be pressed to make that work sometimes. Online courses are accomplishable, where I think physical courses are much, much harder- the full availability part of this deal is actually part of your contract, so there's no way to get out of that one.

I do know of people who worked with their leaders to bend their schedule so they were able to do physical courses outside of Disney education operations, but I wouldn't count this as a guarantee of anything.


----------



## onehotdisneymama

Does anyone know if any of the Disney courses or internship is accepted by UCF or Valencia if you are student there?  My DD is thinking about taking online classes if possible and we were wondering if the Disney classes were accepted by the schools there.


----------



## jpod523

Okay, I've definitely reached my quota of stupid, annoying questions that have already been asked, but here's another...

I've been accepted as Main Entrance Operations.  I've barely seen anyone with this designation!  Are some roles rarer than others for CPers?  

Oh, and here's another...since there's a good chance I'll be working outdoors all the time, what do CM's do when it starts raining?  Do they have ponchos?  I've been in WDW for the rain (and downpours), but I don't remember seeing the CM's.

I'm seriously not this clueless in real life, I just keep thinking about these questions in my head and I know someone here will know the answer.


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> Okay, I've definitely reached my quota of stupid, annoying questions that have already been asked, but here's another...
> 
> I've been accepted as Main Entrance Operations.  I've barely seen anyone with this designation!  Are some roles rarer than others for CPers?
> 
> Oh, and here's another...since there's a good chance I'll be working outdoors all the time, what do CM's do when it starts raining?  Do they have ponchos?  I've been in WDW for the rain (and downpours), but I don't remember seeing the CM's.
> 
> I'm seriously not this clueless in real life, I just keep thinking about these questions in my head and I know someone here will know the answer.



Main Entrance is not rare for CPs- it's most likely that they don't post about it.

Yes. Outdoor CMs have ponchos.


----------



## jpod523

Joanna71985 said:


> Main Entrance is not rare for CPs- it's most likely that they don't post about it.



uh-oh.  is that a bad thing?  i hope not.  it was my third choice, but i figured with appling late, i wasn't going to get attractions.  that and I did handle the hypothetical question during the interview pretty well.

is MEO hard?  i read the list of possible job roles, and there was a wide array of jobs, some of which i know i wouldn't be able to do that great (i.e. the money handling).  i guess i should just chill out about it.  i've already accepted, so there's no turning back now!  and i still have four months to worry about it!


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> uh-oh.  is that a bad thing?  i hope not.  it was my third choice, but i figured with appling late, i wasn't going to get attractions.  that and I did handle the hypothetical question during the interview pretty well.
> 
> is MEO hard?  i read the list of possible job roles, and there was a wide array of jobs, some of which i know i wouldn't be able to do that great (i.e. the money handling).  i guess i should just chill out about it.  i've already accepted, so there's no turning back now!  and i still have four months to worry about it!



No, it's not a bad thing. 


Well, it depends on where you get put. You could get put in 1 of 3 areas: 
*Parking (which is working the front, in the parking lots)
*Park Greeter(which includes the turnstiles)
*Ticket Operations

I think parking would be the hardest of the 3.


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

I got my letter today! it only took a week  Igot attractions and I  was pleasantly suprised, I thought  I was getting qsfb cuz of my work history =)


----------



## Joanna71985

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> I got my letter today! it only took a week  Igot attractions and I  was pleasantly suprised, I thought  I was getting qsfb cuz of my work history =)



Congrats!!


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!!


 Thank you =D now i can just relax lol


----------



## lindz0625

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> I got my letter today! it only took a week  Igot attractions and I  was pleasantly suprised, I thought  I was getting qsfb cuz of my work history =)



CongratS!~~~!!!!!!


----------



## flipturngirl

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> I got my letter today! it only took a week  Igot attractions and I  was pleasantly suprised, I thought  I was getting qsfb cuz of my work history =)




I also go my letter today. it took less then a week. i had phone interview on the 5th and did not mail out until the 8th i think..

os almsot lesss then a week

also i was surprised i got recreation and not qsfb as well because of my work hisstory!


----------



## Joanna71985

MickeysGirl1988 said:


> Thank you =D now i can just relax lol



Of course.


----------



## jusTine87

I got my letter today too!! Costuming... I really didn't even expect that, but I think it'll be great learn about the costuming aspect of Disney. Anyone work Costuming?


----------



## pocopenguin

csaribay said:


> They're still accepting applications, but you'll want to submit your application sooner rather than later. Availability in all roles may or may not be something that is open right now. This program doesn't necessarily fill any faster than the college program, but it is smaller by comparison. Also note that you must be within 48 months of your *high-school* graduation to apply.
> 
> Are you still in college as an active student taking at least one class, or will graduate this term? You can participate in the College Program instead of the CareerStart program if this is the case. This opens up more variety in roles...
> 
> Since you've interviewed before, you should have some idea of what it'll take to have a 'good' interview- I'd still say your chance are pretty good. And don't worry- your past declination won't affect your current chances.
> 
> 
> 
> i am not currently enrolled in college -- i went for four consecutive semesters, but stopped going after spring of '07. i already e-mailed them about the CP, but that's when i was directed to the CS program. i graduated high school in 2005, so i still have a full year of being eligible for the CS program.
> and.. and..
> i sent in my application at noon today.
> let the waiting begin.. dun dun!!
> 
> i actually had a really fantastic interview the first time. she told me over the phone that i was accepted which i think is something they don't normally doooooo...and i'm not sure how that works but it was kind of cool.
> 
> now watch this time they'll be like "you suck dont come"
> haha!
> 
> at any rate i'm really excited and hope i make it in again...


----------



## pocopenguin

Joanna71985 said:


> Are you still able to apply for CS? If you were able to apply for the CP, you aren't eligible for CS.



haha, apparently i failed to say that i'm not currently enrolled in school anymore. i graduated high school almost 36 months ago.. so i'm still eligible, but i'm not currently enrolled in a college/university.

oops, sorry.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

wendydrlng said:


> Well after waiting 6 1/2 weeks i finally got the package in the mail! I got accepted into the Fall advantage program in merchandise! I'm really excited!



Congrats! i too will be there in the fall advantage doing merch.


 Rebecca


----------



## csaribay

pocopenguin said:


> now watch this time they'll be like "you suck dont come"
> haha!
> 
> at any rate i'm really excited and hope i make it in again...



Nah, I doubt that'll happen.

Good luck!


----------



## Fairyprincess316

hey guys and gals i have a question. i know i want to stay in chattam or patterson if open, but what is better and cheaper more rooms or less?
thanks for the advice.

 Rebecca


----------



## pocopenguin

csaribay said:


> Nah, I doubt that'll happen.
> 
> Good luck!



thanks! i'm already antsy and it's only been twelve hours. =)


----------



## csaribay

Fairyprincess316 said:


> hey guys and gals i have a question. i know i want to stay in chattam or patterson if open, but what is better and cheaper more rooms or less?
> thanks for the advice.
> 
> Rebecca



Right now, no information is available on Patterson Court- it's expected to open some point this summer with its first participants probably moving in around May. Until that point, there won't be any data points in terms of how much it will cost. Odds are that it will cost a little more (probably $10) a week than Chatham (which is only $2/3 more expensive than Vista for a comparable two-bedroom).

Generally speaking, the more bedrooms you have, the cheaper your apartment is. Last year, I stayed in both a one bedroom and a two bedroom at Chatham (both $85/week) and a two bedroom at Vista ($83/week). There have been slight increases this year with housing prices, to go along with the raises in pay-rate offered to program participants.


----------



## khancock

csaribay said:


> There have been slight increases this year with housing prices, to go along with the raises in pay-rate offered to program participants.



I'd venture to say that the increases in housing are more of a result in increased housing expenses than trying to compensate for a pay increase.

Just looking at the shuttles, gas prices have increased substantially over the past few years.  The company that operates the shuttles haave increased expenses and will pass them on to their clients... so Housing has to alter their rates.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

csaribay said:


> Right now, no information is available on Patterson Court- it's expected to open some point this summer with its first participants probably moving in around May. Until that point, there won't be any data points in terms of how much it will cost. Odds are that it will cost a little more (probably $10) a week than Chatham (which is only $2/3 more expensive than Vista for a comparable two-bedroom).
> 
> Generally speaking, the more bedrooms you have, the cheaper your apartment is. Last year, I stayed in both a one bedroom and a two bedroom at Chatham (both $85/week) and a two bedroom at Vista ($83/week). There have been slight increases this year with housing prices, to go along with the raises in pay-rate offered to program participants.



Thanks for the info.  

 Rebecca


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

I'm so excited to gooo
I get elective credits for the classes so I'm happy!


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

I've heard that Patterson will only be for international housing, since they moved the international kids out of the treehouses


----------



## csaribay

Bounce_Tigger said:


> I've heard that Patterson will only be for international housing, since they moved the international kids out of the treehouses



I've heard that too, but I've also heard every possible combination of people going into Patterson Court, so I really just think it's an unknown for now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that domestic participants can live there too, though!


----------



## sandybobandy

Hey guys!
I went to the doctor today and for some reason they decided to measure me. I was 5' 3/4". The only thing I could think about was where this would put me friends wise with the characters. Isn't that terrible?!  The CP is the only thing I think about these days.

Have a great night everyone!!


----------



## Sehsun

sandybobandy said:


> Hey guys!
> I went to the doctor today and for some reason they decided to measure me. I was 5' 3/4". The only thing I could think about was where this would put me friends wise with the characters. Isn't that terrible?!  The CP is the only thing I think about these days.
> 
> Have a great night everyone!!



Hehe, that's cute! That's what Disney does to you!

It made of think of one of the statements in the "You know you're a CP/cast member when..." list. One of them is that you measure people by their Disney height. Like, "So I met this guy, he's Goofy height....." or "Yeah, do you know this girl? She's mouse height...."


----------



## TinyBit

I am thinking about buying a moped/scooter for while I am there. Would that work? How far is it to the parks? Do you have to take a freeway? Do they have areas to park scooters? Does anyone ride scooters there?


----------



## disneygirl_14

Okay so this has probably already been explained SOMEWHERE, but y'all all know how it is

How many classes can you take during the course of one CP...for example a FA?
I think someone said you can take two classes a term and FA is two terms??
Is this two classes total or two "collegiate courses"?

Its kinda funny that i'm trying to sort this all out now...i'm only a sophomore, but i'm Disney-obsessed and i've wanted to do this program for practically forever!!! Thanks for all of the many posts--answering and re-answering questions!! Y'all are a HUGE help!!


----------



## graygables

TinyBit said:


> I am thinking about buying a moped/scooter for while I am there. Would that work? How far is it to the parks? Do you have to take a freeway? Do they have areas to park scooters? Does anyone ride scooters there?



As a mom, I cringe at that thought.  DD had her Kia Rio and still had an accident with an uninsured idiot.  The drivers are either unfamiliar with where they are or impatient with the unfamiliar ones and drive a bit maniacally.  I know DDs both had plenty of people bumming rides with them to the malls, Target, etc, they just chipped in for gas.


----------



## ashliejere

I've been looking at Disneyland and Disneyworld for their CP programs. Are there pro's and con's to each or are they basically the same? Does Cali offer housing, and transportaion like FL? Is there any difference in the two programs at all. And if there is, which one is preferable and why.


----------



## csaribay

disneygirl_14 said:


> How many classes can you take during the course of one CP...for example a FA?
> 
> I think someone said you can take two classes a term and FA is two terms??
> 
> Is this two classes total or two "collegiate courses"?



As of last season, the course limit was two per term, and you could mix and match courses (whether or not a course is collegiate, it still goes towards the count). For fall-advantage participants, they can take up to four courses total, since they'll be on the program for two education terms.



ashliejere said:


> I've been looking at Disneyland and Disneyworld for their CP programs. Are there pro's and con's to each or are they basically the same? Does Cali offer housing, and transportaion like FL? Is there any difference in the two programs at all. And if there is, which one is preferable and why.



Well, they're similar. For the first time, Disney has offered housing for the Disneyland College Program if you arrive on certain dates, as part of a pilot program. The California housing is marginally more expensive (although pay-rates are also slightly higher), and doesn't include comprehensive transportation like the Walt Disney World College Program- Disney recommends participants have their own transportation. Having said that, Disney Commuter Assistance does offer complimentary OCTA bus-passes, and those busses run about every 20/30 minutes, depending on the time of day (current times available on Google Transit). 

Other differences include different role availability at Disneyland (which includes guest relations), and the option of possibly working off-site. The program is also considerably smaller than the WDW program. 

As to which is preferable, that comes down to preference. I haven't participated out at DLR, so I can't really say.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> As of last season, the course limit was two per term, and you could mix and match courses (whether or not a course is collegiate, it still goes towards the count). For fall-advantage participants, they can take up to four courses total, since they'll be on the program for two education terms.




So in theory I could take one of the DES courses AND an ACE course?  Just making sure I understand!


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> So in theory I could take one of the DES courses AND an ACE course?  Just making sure I understand!



This is exactly what I did during my first education term, haha. Works fine.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> This is exactly what I did during my first education term, haha. Works fine.



Awesome, I've been looking at the syllabi and was thinking I could only do 1 class, so this makes it so much easier.

BW Chris...you rock!


----------



## Fairyprincess316

for those of you past cpers i have a question. Im going into merchandise and was just curious on what you think the best and worst merch jobs are. and anyone else who would like to chime in feel free. Thanks.

 Rebecca


----------



## kandeebunny

Just another thought...

Worth it to bring Bed Risers or not?


----------



## ashliejere

I won't be able to go until Jan. when is the best time to apply? I know now they are accepting apps for the fall semester. I would probably take the Spring Advantage (09). Can I send in my app. early or will it just get lost in the shuffle? Also...assuming I get into the Spring Adv. can I then apply for another semester at Disney after S.A. ends? (I will be graduated by that point.) So..if I apply early while I'm still enrolled at school for a time after S.A. would I get in? or no?


----------



## ashliejere

I think I saw somewhere that I had to make my phone interview 24 hours after I watch the e-presentation online, is that correct or did I mix up information somwhere? I have jumped around from PI to Disneyland CP to DWD CP that I've probably mixed info. up somwhere along the line. I just started looking into Disney two days ago...so info is still overwhelming at this point and I won't be planning on going until January...so I want to watch the e-pres. so that some q's I have will be answered and something will probably a lot clearer...but I'm not ready for an interview with someone yet. Can I watch the E-pres w/o talking to someone right away? (I'm assuming that my interview will be for Fall positions...or do you have a general interview?)


----------



## CelticBelle

ashliejere said:


> I think I saw somewhere that I had to make my phone interview 24 hours after I watch the e-presentation online, is that correct or did I mix up information somwhere? I have jumped around from PI to Disneyland CP to DWD CP that I've probably mixed info. up somwhere along the line. I just started looking into Disney two days ago...so info is still overwhelming at this point and I won't be planning on going until January...so I want to watch the e-pres. so that some q's I have will be answered and something will probably a lot clearer...but I'm not ready for an interview with someone yet. Can I watch the E-pres w/o talking to someone right away? (I'm assuming that my interview will be for Fall positions...or do you have a general interview?)



You can watch the presentation and not schedule and interview.  You have to call to make an appointment for your interview, but in your case just watch the e presentation and dont call.  Just soak up the information and get used to the whole program in general.  I think that the applications for spring start in the fall.  Maybe September or October.  Im not sure when the applications will be available, but they list what programs they are recruiting for on the website.  Just keep a look out.  You have plenty of time though.  

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/program_seasons.html
Here is the link to the program seasons and when to apply. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Just another thought...
> 
> Worth it to bring Bed Risers or not?



I didn't, but I knew people who did. The walk-in closets are sometimes small, but I everything I had was easily stored between the closet and the dresser. I guess it depends how much you expect to bring with you... some of my friends sweared by the risers. 



ashliejere said:


> I won't be able to go until Jan. when is the best time to apply? .
> 
> ..Also...assuming I get into the Spring Adv. can I then apply for another semester at Disney after S.A. ends? (I will be graduated by that point.)





ashliejere said:


> I think I saw somewhere that I had to make my phone interview 24 hours after I watch the e-presentation online, is that correct or did I mix up information somwhere? ...Can I watch the E-pres w/o talking to someone right away? (I'm assuming that my interview will be for Fall positions...or do you have a general interview?)



You'll want to apply at some point this fall (probably around August/September at the earliest) for Spring Advantage 09'. As long as you maintain a positive status and a good record card, you should be able to extend into the Fall term (just short of a year total on the program) without reapplying- all you'll need to do is apply for an extension via 'The HUB' company portal.

Also, you don't have to schedule an interview 24 hours before viewing the E-Presentation, you can actually do this at anytime you wish without submitting any personal information (this is an open presentation available 24 hours a day here). Just keep in mind that you'll need to see the E-Presentation (or head to a physical presentation at a host school) before interviewing this fall.


----------



## pocopenguin

ohhh there's so much conflicting information.
if i submitted my application for CS, do i need to contact them, or do they contact me to schedule the phone interview?
i feel like such a chum because i can't get this straight at all. haha.
i submitted my app on 4/16... 
and i've watched the e-presentation.
twice.


----------



## ashliejere

Thank you sooooo much guys!!!!!!

This board is amazing.

Thanks so much!


----------



## csaribay

pocopenguin said:


> ohhh there's so much conflicting information.
> if i submitted my application for CS, do i need to contact them, or do they contact me to schedule the phone interview?
> i feel like such a chum because i can't get this straight at all. haha.
> i submitted my app on 4/16...
> and i've watched the e-presentation.
> twice.



They should contact you in the next week or two to schedule an interview, as long as all your paperwork (including your recommendation) has been submitted. If not, you can go ahead and schedule an interview by calling the Walt Disney World College and CareerStart Programs contact center at 1-800-722-2930.


----------



## ashliejere

So, I watched the video...and they showed different parks that you can work at. Do you get to chose where to work? I'd LOVE to work at Disney Studios or Pop Century Resort. Can we specify what park we want?


----------



## csaribay

ashliejere said:


> So, I watched the video...and they showed different parks that you can work at. Do you get to chose where to work? I'd LOVE to work at Disney Studios or Pop Century Resort. Can we specify what park we want?



Among the four parks and 20+ resorts, you could really end up anywhere. You can make requests, both during your interview and after you've been extended a formal role. Since requests are only just that, they can't guarantee anything but they'll try their best to accommodate them.


----------



## tinyt396

Fairyprincess316 said:


> for those of you past cpers i have a question. Im going into merchandise and was just curious on what you think the best and worst merch jobs are. and anyone else who would like to chime in feel free. Thanks.
> 
> Rebecca



I did Fall 2005 in Merchandise and was placed in Toontown.  I had an absolute blast there!  The managers are awesome and really understanding, you are able to make lots of magical moments for people, and it was just a fun enviroment to work at.  Only downfall was Potato Mountain!  Boy, was it frustrating to clean!  

I also worked at Pirates for two weeks, the costumes are not comfortable and did not fit me well at all.  In fact I was told my first day there that if I wanted to come back I could wear the Adventureland costume.  That costume is much more comfortable.  Pirates was fun to work at but you just listen to the same song over and over again (in Toontown we could basically play any Disney music).

I was also deployed to Strollers in Magic Kingdom, which let me tell you, for the week that I was there I thought I lost 10 lbs!!!  It is definitely difficult to set them up, clean them, put them out (morning shift) then clean them, stack them (closing shift).  The upside to this was I worked there on the first Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and was able to get a really great view of the fireworks that surrounded the park.   

Honestly, just go down with an open mind and you will be fine.  The program is really what YOU make of it.  I know some people end up hating it, but then you have the people who love it.  If you go down expecting to be put in your favorite store, attraction, resort, then you may end up being disappointed and not having as good of a time.  With all the thousands of places for you to be put its kind of hard to say where you will end up.

So good luck, keep an open mind, and just have a great time!


----------



## seastars

tinyt396 said:


> I did Fall 2005 in Merchandise and was placed in Toontown.  I had an absolute blast there!  The managers are awesome and really understanding, you are able to make lots of magical moments for people, and it was just a fun enviroment to work at.  Only downfall was Potato Mountain!  Boy, was it frustrating to clean!
> 
> I also worked at Pirates for two weeks, the costumes are not comfortable and did not fit me well at all.  In fact I was told my first day there that if I wanted to come back I could wear the Adventureland costume.  That costume is much more comfortable.  Pirates was fun to work at but you just listen to the same song over and over again (in Toontown we could basically play any Disney music).
> 
> I was also deployed to Strollers in Magic Kingdom, which let me tell you, for the week that I was there I thought I lost 10 lbs!!!  It is definitely difficult to set them up, clean them, put them out (morning shift) then clean them, stack them (closing shift).  The upside to this was I worked there on the first Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and was able to get a really great view of the fireworks that surrounded the park.
> 
> Honestly, just go down with an open mind and you will be fine.  The program is really what YOU make of it.  I know some people end up hating it, but then you have the people who love it.  If you go down expecting to be put in your favorite store, attraction, resort, then you may end up being disappointed and not having as good of a time.  With all the thousands of places for you to be put its kind of hard to say where you will end up.
> 
> So good luck, keep an open mind, and just have a great time!



Thanks for this post, it was really informative. I applied for Merch, and I'm really hoping to get in, and the big store in ToonTown was one of the first ones that popped into my mind as "Wow, I want to work there." Also, I'd love to work at Pirates.. strollers, not so much.


----------



## tinyt396

seastars said:


> Thanks for this post, it was really informative. I applied for Merch, and I'm really hoping to get in, and the big store in ToonTown was one of the first ones that popped into my mind as "Wow, I want to work there." Also, I'd love to work at Pirates.. strollers, not so much.



Yeah I really lucked out with Toontown.  There are three locations you could go to: inside the tent, outside at the farmers market (which is fun and not too bad), or the pin cart at the entrance.  Even when you go to the pin cart, most of the time you are not there for more than an hour and a half (unless you get stuck there for closing).  It was such a fun atmosphere, we actually were able to do the Cha Cha slide as a task!, and at night there are the dance parties where the characters come out into the store and dance around.  Its so much fun.  Also if we were stocking or didn't have to be at a register, we were able to go back and watch wishes.  That was my favorite part!!!  

Pirates was alright, but I think I was spoiled being put in Toontown.  Strollers, yeah, not fun!


----------



## lovedoggies

TinyBit said:


> I am thinking about buying a moped/scooter for while I am there. Would that work? How far is it to the parks? Do you have to take a freeway? Do they have areas to park scooters? Does anyone ride scooters there?



Im a mom, and I would be so worried if my kid was riding around on a scooter with all the confused vacation drivers around. But on the other hand it might be better than always relying on the buses. Im curious too if anyone actually uses them for the CP.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

tinyt396 said:


> I did Fall 2005 in Merchandise and was placed in Toontown.  I had an absolute blast there!  The managers are awesome and really understanding, you are able to make lots of magical moments for people, and it was just a fun enviroment to work at.  Only downfall was Potato Mountain!  Boy, was it frustrating to clean!
> 
> I also worked at Pirates for two weeks, the costumes are not comfortable and did not fit me well at all.  In fact I was told my first day there that if I wanted to come back I could wear the Adventureland costume.  That costume is much more comfortable.  Pirates was fun to work at but you just listen to the same song over and over again (in Toontown we could basically play any Disney music).
> 
> I was also deployed to Strollers in Magic Kingdom, which let me tell you, for the week that I was there I thought I lost 10 lbs!!!  It is definitely difficult to set them up, clean them, put them out (morning shift) then clean them, stack them (closing shift).  The upside to this was I worked there on the first Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party and was able to get a really great view of the fireworks that surrounded the park.
> 
> Honestly, just go down with an open mind and you will be fine.  The program is really what YOU make of it.  I know some people end up hating it, but then you have the people who love it.  If you go down expecting to be put in your favorite store, attraction, resort, then you may end up being disappointed and not having as good of a time.  With all the thousands of places for you to be put its kind of hard to say where you will end up.
> 
> So good luck, keep an open mind, and just have a great time!




Thanks for the info it was great, im really looking forward to my experience.

 Rebecca


----------



## ashliejere

I noticed in the Disneyland information they said castmembers make 9.00 an hour. I looked up WDW and they said 6.75 an hour...but were raising this price in Jan. 08. Does anyone know the pay rate in WDW?


----------



## jpod523

ashliejere said:


> I noticed in the Disneyland information they said castmembers make 9.00 an hour. I looked up WDW and they said 6.75 an hour...but were raising this price in Jan. 08. Does anyone know the pay rate in WDW?



i'm not sure, but my letter said $6.79 an hour.  wow...a 4 cent increase!    

even though $9 an hour sounds great, compare of the cost of living near DIsneyland as opposed to the cost of living near Disney World.


----------



## ashliejere

> i'm not sure, but my letter said $6.79 an hour. wow...a 4 cent increase!
> 
> even though $9 an hour sounds great, compare of the cost of living near DIsneyland as opposed to the cost of living near Disney World.



yeah, I figured that's why DL paid more. Probably bc of housing being more (they take out more money a week for housing in Cali) it ends up being the same as WDW. 

When I go it'll be Jan-August....are the summer months UNBAREABLE in WDW? As I understand it Cali has decent wheather year round. Does FL get super hot? I've been to FL in the summer before...but I wasn't outside working. I was running from AC building to AC building...so I know it gets hot..but is it super bad to work in?


----------



## MickeysGirl1988

ashliejere said:


> yeah, I figured that's why DL paid more. Probably bc of housing being more (they take out more money a week for housing in Cali) it ends up being the same as WDW.
> 
> When I go it'll be Jan-August....are the summer months UNBAREABLE in WDW? As I understand it Cali has decent wheather year round. Does FL get super hot? I've been to FL in the summer before...but I wasn't outside working. I was running from AC building to AC building...so I know it gets hot..but is it super bad to work in?



drink lots of water and wear sunscreen to protect yourself but other than that you have to get used to it. I moved to FL almost 4 yrs ago and some days I can take it other days I just want to be in my AC lol


----------



## CheshireSmile

I'm praying for a mostly indoors role because I am SUPER pale, I wear SPF 45 sunscreen whenever I'm out in the sun, and I'll have to bathe in it if my role is mostly outdoors.  I know most of the Attractions are at least shaded if not indoors, but I'm still worried.  I've never been to Florida in the summer, and I'm used to Chicago seasons, so I'm a bit nervous about being in the Sunshine State at its peak.


----------



## ashliejere

> I'm praying for a mostly indoors role because I am SUPER pale, I wear SPF 45 sunscreen whenever I'm out in the sun, and I'll have to bathe in it if my role is mostly outdoors. I know most of the Attractions are at least shaded if not indoors, but I'm still worried. I've never been to Florida in the summer, and I'm used to Chicago seasons, so I'm a bit nervous about being in the Sunshine State at its peak.



ugh...me too! I burn super easily. I tan ok after that...but at first...I just burn...I'll have to start tanning, I guess. ha. 

I am looking over Disney's Guidelines and it mentions CT (Season Casual Temporary) and CR (Casual Regular) I didn't hear anything about this in the e-presentation. What is CT and CR?


----------



## spectroaddy

CheshireSmile said:


> I'm praying for a mostly indoors role because I am SUPER pale, I wear SPF 45 sunscreen whenever I'm out in the sun, and I'll have to bathe in it if my role is mostly outdoors.  I know most of the Attractions are at least shaded if not indoors, but I'm still worried.  I've never been to Florida in the summer, and I'm used to Chicago seasons, so I'm a bit nervous about being in the Sunshine State at its peak.



You should be fine, the only thing about the summer is the humidity we have, it can be 90 degrees, but the humidity will feel like 100 or more. But at times you get used of the weather, you learn how to adjust to florida weather. I mean how many people can say they had a sunny christmas, instead of a white christmas. But overall, the weather is duable, this is coming from a floridan who has lived here all of his life!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DisneyJersey

ashliejere said:


> ugh...me too! I burn super easily. I tan ok after that...but at first...I just burn...I'll have to start tanning, I guess. ha.
> 
> I am looking over Disney's Guidelines and it mentions CT (Season Casual Temporary) and CR (Casual Regular) I didn't hear anything about this in the e-presentation. What is CT and CR?



CT is a part time position/seasonal position, CR is a fulltime position


----------



## csaribay

DisneyJersey said:


> CT is a part time position/seasonal position, CR is a fulltime position



Not quite... CT (Casual Temporary) is seasonal (with either a white ID or more commonly a red seasonal ID). CTs have varying work requirements as set by their areas, but there seems to be some consensus among us CTers that they'd like us to work at least 40 hours a year to stay active. CR (Casual Regular) is Disney's term for part-time status (with a normal yellow hourly ID). Although given the ever-rising requirements for CR, the difference between it and full-time status are starting to merge. Aside from part-time benefits, CR staff also have an hourly cap of hours they can work yearly.

*ashliejere* - These are both non-CP statuses. You can assume either, pending availability and good work-location status, as soon as your program is over. I'm currently CT at my previous location at the Polynesian Resort.


----------



## ashliejere

> Not quite... CT (Casual Temporary) is seasonal (with either a white ID or more commonly a red seasonal ID). CTs have varying work requirements as set by their areas, but there seems to be some consensus among us CTers that they'd like us to work at least 40 hours a year to stay active. CR (Casual Regular) is Disney's term for part-time status (with a normal yellow hourly ID). Although given the ever-rising requirements for CR, the difference between it and full-time status are starting to merge. Aside from part-time benefits, CR staff also have an hourly cap of hours they can work yearly.
> 
> ashliejere - These are both non-CP statuses. You can assume either, pending availability and good work-location status, as soon as your program is over. I'm currently CT at my previous location at the Polynesian Resort.



So...you can go for CR or CT or do a PI after the CP program? While I'm doing the CP the CT and CR rules that are laid out in the guidelines do not apply to me, right? Do I apply for CR or CT after my College program is over...or do most just go into that role?


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> I got my letter today too!! Costuming... I really didn't even expect that, but I think it'll be great learn about the costuming aspect of Disney. Anyone work Costuming?



Congrats!!



pocopenguin said:


> haha, apparently i failed to say that i'm not currently enrolled in school anymore. i graduated high school almost 36 months ago.. so i'm still eligible, but i'm not currently enrolled in a college/university.
> 
> oops, sorry.



Ah, ok. 



Fairyprincess316 said:


> hey guys and gals i have a question. i know i want to stay in chattam or patterson if open, but what is better and cheaper more rooms or less?
> thanks for the advice.
> 
> Rebecca



Well, there is not too much info on Patterson (since it is not currently open). But it should open late May. I really want to stay there.



Bounce_Tigger said:


> I've heard that Patterson will only be for international housing, since they moved the international kids out of the treehouses



It's not. It will be a mix (international, and regular CPs). I emailed Disney about that.



Sehsun said:


> Hehe, that's cute! That's what Disney does to you!
> 
> It made of think of one of the statements in the "You know you're a CP/cast member when..." list. One of them is that you measure people by their Disney height. Like, "So I met this guy, he's Goofy height....." or "Yeah, do you know this girl? She's mouse height...."



Exactly!!  



Fairyprincess316 said:


> for those of you past cpers i have a question. Im going into merchandise and was just curious on what you think the best and worst merch jobs are. and anyone else who would like to chime in feel free. Thanks.
> 
> Rebecca



I did merchandise in 2005. I mostly was in Fantasyland (though also spent 2 weeks each in Liberty Square and Adventureland). I just about always closed, which meant my hours were something like starting around 3-5pm and going anywhere from 10pm up until 3am (darn EMHs). I mostly worked the registers, worked the floor, and assisted the guests. But I also did some stocking (I wish I could have been trained as a sewer for the hats though). I loved my area. There were 9 different shops/carts to work at. And I loved getting to see Wishes every night.



kandeebunny said:


> Just another thought...
> 
> Worth it to bring Bed Risers or not?



I think it is (especially if you want to put stuff under the bed).



ashliejere said:


> I won't be able to go until Jan. when is the best time to apply? I know now they are accepting apps for the fall semester. I would probably take the Spring Advantage (09). Can I send in my app. early or will it just get lost in the shuffle? Also...assuming I get into the Spring Adv. can I then apply for another semester at Disney after S.A. ends? (I will be graduated by that point.) So..if I apply early while I'm still enrolled at school for a time after S.A. would I get in? or no?



Disney will start recruting for Spring 2009 in late Sept/early Oct. And yes, you can extend your CP.



ashliejere said:


> So, I watched the video...and they showed different parks that you can work at. Do you get to chose where to work? I'd LOVE to work at Disney Studios or Pop Century Resort. Can we specify what park we want?



You can request something. But it is all up to Disney.



ashliejere said:


> ugh...me too! I burn super easily. I tan ok after that...but at first...I just burn...I'll have to start tanning, I guess. ha.
> 
> I am looking over Disney's Guidelines and it mentions CT (Season Casual Temporary) and CR (Casual Regular) I didn't hear anything about this in the e-presentation. What is CT and CR?



They are seasonal positions.


----------



## eimmi07

Hello everyone!

My name is Paul and I just got accepted for the College Program in the Fall of  2008!  I will be working custodial for Disney World! Also, on the same day I got an e-mail from my college recruiter saying that they have given me an offer for an extension (fall advantage) for Disney Land!  I will be accepting the offer from Florida.  I was just wondering if anyone has gotten an offer from both parks?

I attend the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee studing accounting!


----------



## Joanna71985

eimmi07 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Paul and I just got accepted for the College Program in the Fall of  2008!  I will be working custodial for Disney World! Also, on the same day I got an e-mail from my college recruiter saying that they have given me an offer for an extension (fall advantage) for Disney Land!  I will be accepting the offer from Florida.  I was just wondering if anyone has gotten an offer from both parks?
> 
> I attend the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee studing accounting!



Congrats!! And welcom to the DIS!


----------



## ashliejere

Did you apply to both parks?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> Did you apply to both parks?



Emails were sent from both parks to people, to see if they were interested in doing the DL one.


----------



## eimmi07

ashliejere said:


> Did you apply to both parks?



No, I didn't honestly.  I only applied for the Fall 08 Program at Disney World!


----------



## ashliejere

Has anyone done the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess job?? I think it sounds like SOOO much fun. Has anyone had experience with this job? Is it as fun as it sounds?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> Has anyone done the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess job?? I think it sounds like SOOO much fun. Has anyone had experience with this job? Is it as fun as it sounds?



BBB is pretty new for CPs. They just started offering it in Jan.

Here is a TR from someone who is currently down there doing BBB:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1581326


----------



## graygables

ashliejere said:


> Has anyone done the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess job?? I think it sounds like SOOO much fun. Has anyone had experience with this job? Is it as fun as it sounds?



My 19yo did this last year for her CP Spring extension (she was in merch at Once Upon a Toy and transferred)  She LOVED it.  She's at WoD right now seasonal part time and has been pulled over the BBB a few times to help cover.  They just offered her a F/T position, so she's in the process of considering all her options.  I'm hoping that I can be a FGMiT on my CP next Spring...with 4 DDs and 6 nieces all in dance classes, I've got  hair down pat!


----------



## wenzdae

csaribay said:


> but there seems to be some consensus among us CTers that they'd like us to work at least 40 hours a year to stay active.



I've been able to keep my status working one shift a year (although some times I worked more). There was one year I came in to do one shift for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas giving out cookies and ER'd (early released) cuz it was slow - I may have worked five hours and kept my CT status. I suppose it depends on the workplace. I never really understood it entirely, but am happy with how it works for me. A nice thing to take advantage of if you can.
It can be hard to find ways to rationalize making a trip to Fl from NE to only make enough cash to cover part of my expenses, but it has worked out for me because of various travel I have done these last few years. If I was living on the west coast, it probly would be a different story.


----------



## csaribay

wenzdae said:


> I've been able to keep my status working one shift a year (although some times I worked more). There was one year I came in to do one shift for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas giving out cookies and ER'd (early released) cuz it was slow - I may have worked five hours and kept my CT status. I suppose it depends on the workplace. I never really understood it entirely, but am happy with how it works for me. A nice thing to take advantage of if you can.



Yeah, I called casting the other day a couple times and they couldn't really give me a concrete answer- they all said "it depends what your location decides." Out of our management and our CTs at the Polynesian, we figured out 40 hours would generally be enough to keep us on the books (anyone with less than 40 hours/yearly didn't work at all [at least that we knew of]), so we didn't know if less would be sufficient.

It's good to hear that though, that's awesome!


----------



## ashliejere

> No, I didn't honestly. I only applied for the Fall 08 Program at Disney World!



I asked bc I've been debating on DL or WDW...and if they offer you the chance to go to DL after you do WDW...that'd be amazing if you could do both!


----------



## ashliejere

Two questions:

I've never done hair...I could braid and such...but I just saw a clip about the BBB Hostess...and they were doing hair like professionally. Do I need to know how to do hair professionally for that job? 

and if I apply for Costuming will I more than likely work at Disney Studios or are there other plays around the park? (It's been a while since I've been..and I only remember plays at D. Studios).


----------



## tinyt396

ashliejere said:


> Two questions:
> 
> I've never done hair...I could braid and such...but I just saw a clip about the BBB Hostess...and they were doing hair like professionally. Do I need to know how to do hair professionally for that job?
> 
> and if I apply for Costuming will I more than likely work at Disney Studios or are there other plays around the park? (It's been a while since I've been..and I only remember plays at D. Studios).



Costuming could be in any of the four parks for characters or you could be in cast members costuming.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

ashliejere said:


> Two questions:
> 
> I've never done hair...I could braid and such...but I just saw a clip about the BBB Hostess...and they were doing hair like professionally. Do I need to know how to do hair professionally for that job?
> 
> and if I apply for Costuming will I more than likely work at Disney Studios or are there other plays around the park? (It's been a while since I've been..and I only remember plays at D. Studios).



So do you already have the job?  Or r u looking to simply apply for it?

I personally have very little experience (although I do have some) with hair and I was hired for BBB.  It seams like a great job, and I almost NEVER hear complaints!  I am very excited- I will be down May 19-Jan 2nd.


----------



## seastars

eimmi07 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Paul and I just got accepted for the College Program in the Fall of  2008!  I will be working custodial for Disney World! Also, on the same day I got an e-mail from my college recruiter saying that they have given me an offer for an extension (fall advantage) for Disney Land!  I will be accepting the offer from Florida.  I was just wondering if anyone has gotten an offer from both parks?
> 
> I attend the University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee studing accounting!



Hey Paul, welcome to the boards. Hopefully I'll be down there for Fall 08 too.


----------



## ashliejere

> So do you already have the job? Or r u looking to simply apply for it?
> 
> I personally have very little experience (although I do have some) with hair and I was hired for BBB. It seams like a great job, and I almost NEVER hear complaints! I am very excited- I will be down May 19-Jan 2nd.



I'm just looking right now. I have very little experience with hair too..and I didn't want to apply and it be more for people who have hair experience...and then get down there and people be like what the heck...why did she apply for this? ha. know what I mean?

If I get in..I won't be down there till Jan. You'll have to tell me how it goes!!


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> Two questions:
> 
> I've never done hair...I could braid and such...but I just saw a clip about the BBB Hostess...and they were doing hair like professionally. Do I need to know how to do hair professionally for that job?
> 
> and if I apply for Costuming will I more than likely work at Disney Studios or are there other plays around the park? (It's been a while since I've been..and I only remember plays at D. Studios).



Yes. I have not applied for BBB, but from what I have heard they try to hire people with hair experience.

For costuming, you could be at any of the 4 parks. For each there are 2 sections- regular CM costuming, and character costuming.


----------



## ashliejere

how many roles can you apply for? 
3?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

ashliejere said:


> I'm just looking right now. I have very little experience with hair too..and I didn't want to apply and it be more for people who have hair experience...and then get down there and people be like what the heck...why did she apply for this? ha. know what I mean?
> 
> If I get in..I won't be down there till Jan. You'll have to tell me how it goes!!



Well I do know that they train you very well before they let you out on the floor.  I also know that the training dolls r harder to work with then the real thing hair wise but you have to be careful with how hard you pull- humans have sensitive heads- unlike dolls!

Just like I will have to- don't make a big deal out of you never doing hair- you all have to learn a new way to do it anyway!  Everyone in your training group is essentially in the same boat regardless of how many yr they may have under their belt.  Just express your heart and sincere interest in your interview and things will be fine.  (well, at least they were for me!)


----------



## csaribay

ashliejere said:


> how many roles can you apply for?
> 3?



As many as you'd like, but only select roles that you honestly feel that you would enjoy working.


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> how many roles can you apply for?
> 3?



You can select as few/many as you want. However, my recruiter recommends picking at least 4, and make sure they are roles you really want to do.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

csaribay said:


> As many as you'd like, but only select roles that you honestly feel that you would enjoy working.





My interviewer made me- on the spot!- pick 5!  She told me it was mandatory so I hastily picked out two more only to have her tell the these roles were not in line with what I was telling her I wanted to come down to Disney for.  So I would say pick 3 you really really want, and have two more in back up just in case!


----------



## ashliejere

> Well I do know that they train you very well before they let you out on the floor. I also know that the training dolls r harder to work with then the real thing hair wise but you have to be careful with how hard you pull- humans have sensitive heads- unlike dolls!



Ha. true. If they give training before then I'll be fine.

thanks so much for answering all of my Q's guys!!


----------



## Cupcake89

Hi 

I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!

I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!

Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California? 

Lemme know...


----------



## ashliejere

I noticed some roles are labeled as non-tipped...does it make that much of a difference? I'm assuming you keep your tips. I was looking at Full Service F*B and QSFB and one is tipped and one is not...do they make that much more?


----------



## Joanna71985

Cupcake89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California?
> 
> Lemme know...



Congrats!



ashliejere said:


> I noticed some roles are labeled as non-tipped...does it make that much of a difference? I'm assuming you keep your tips. I was looking at Full Service F*B and QSFB and one is tipped and one is not...do they make that much more?



CPs are not allowed to receive tips.


----------



## ashliejere

> CPs are not allowed to receive tips



oh. ok.
Thanks.


----------



## csaribay

Cupcake89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California?
> 
> Lemme know...



Awesome, congrats!




ashliejere said:


> I noticed some roles are labeled as non-tipped...does it make that much of a difference? I'm assuming you keep your tips. I was looking at Full Service F*B and QSFB and one is tipped and one is not...do they make that much more?



Right now, all domestic CP roles are non-tipped. The reason why Full Service Food & Beverage specifically mentions that it is non-tipped is to avoid confusion: full service restaurants have podium cast members and servers, and CPs fall into the former. Servers customarily are tipped. For one term and one term only, a very small number of CPs were able to be statused as Full Service Tipped, and were servers. Not anymore, however.

Any tips should be declined by CP cast members- and if that is not logistically possible, these tips should be submitted to management prior to the end of the shift.


----------



## ashliejere

what is the difference between quick service F*B and Full service F*B? Is QSFB the carts that sell ice cream/drinks to guests mainly...and FSFB restaurants?


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> what is the difference between quick service F*B and Full service F*B? Is QSFB the carts that sell ice cream/drinks to guests mainly...and FSFB restaurants?



Full-service is the sit down restaurants (where the person brings stuff to the table). Counter service (QSFB) is the carts and the fast-food type restaurants.


----------



## graygables

> CPs are not allowed to receive tips.



BBB can receive tips...they started that policy right after DD left her CP (unless they changed it again)


----------



## jpod523

Cupcake89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California?
> 
> Lemme know...



congrats!!  i'm arriving that day too!  yay fall 08!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> BBB can receive tips...they started that policy right after DD left her CP (unless they changed it again)



It says on the website it is non-tipped.


----------



## ashliejere

On the role sheet that I printed out last night..it says that BBB is a non-tipped role.They must have changed it again.


----------



## ashliejere

So..here's my last questions for tonight. ha. 

I am looking into the CP bc I want an internship with Disney. The internship that I want....I am qualified for as soon as I graduate. The internship runs Jan-June or July-December. I'm debating on applying for the CP or the PI. (I do not need the CP to get into the PI position that I am looking at). But if I apply and get the CP is there a chance they (disney studios in cali) accept me? Do they tend to favor those who took the CP even if its not a requirement to get into the program? I'm afraid I'm going to pass on the PI for the CP...and then the CP wont be benefical to me and I lost out on the PI. ya know? But if they favor those who did the CP maybe I could do the CP and then apply for the PI for the later six months. The problem with that is..I wanted to do the Spring Advan. program (Jan-August) and then extend to Fall semester...(since this will be the only time I can apply for CP.) How long would I be there if I did that? I would miss the date for the PI. Are the PI jobs available a lot? (I'm meaning if...I extend my CP..could I apply for the PI in January again of next year?..if I'm there that long?) or am I taking the chance of passing up a PI?


----------



## csaribay

ashliejere said:


> So..here's my last questions for tonight. ha.
> 
> I am looking into the CP bc I want an internship with Disney. The internship that I want....I am qualified for as soon as I graduate. The internship runs Jan-June or July-December. I'm debating on applying for the CP or the PI. (I do not need the CP to get into the PI position that I am looking at). But if I apply and get the CP is there a chance they (disney studios in cali) accept me? Do they tend to favor those who took the CP even if its not a requirement to get into the program? I'm afraid I'm going to pass on the PI for the CP...and then the CP wont be benefical to me and I lost out on the PI. ya know? But if they favor those who did the CP maybe I could do the CP and then apply for the PI for the later six months. The problem with that is..I wanted to do the Spring Advan. program (Jan-August) and then extend to Fall semester...(since this will be the only time I can apply for CP.) How long would I be there if I did that? I would miss the date for the PI. Are the PI jobs available a lot? (I'm meaning if...I extend my CP..could I apply for the PI in January again of next year?..if I'm there that long?) or am I taking the chance of passing up a PI?



Well, you could double dip: apply for both the CP and the Studios Associate Program at one time. If you're accepted into the associates program, simply decline or cancel your offer for the CP. I'll go on to say that the associate program is definitely more of a targeted program and is highly selective in candidates. I'd go for the associates program any time over the CP.

While College Program will almost universally be beneficial, I've got a feeling it would only be a marginal factor in the grand scheme of things. One of those things that sweeten the deal, so to speak. If you're not selected during the first round, it seems as if you can apply again during your program and if you get it then, transfer to that part of the company. One of my classes' facilitators left mid-CP to take a professional internship, and while it took a bit of time to figure out, it's definitely possible.


----------



## ashliejere

If I take the Spring Adv. (Jan-Aug.) and extend it to the fall (which I understand you could be offered to do). How long would I be there? Until Jan? Is it a full Fall semester? And I just noticed that the job I'm looking at is Full-time not a PI. So...do I need a PI before I get a Full time job normally? The requirements they have now..don't mention it..and I'm qualified by what they have down. But, I didn't know if maybe that's an understood thing.


----------



## csaribay

ashliejere said:


> If I take the Spring Adv. (Jan-Aug.) and extend it to the fall (which I understand you could be offered to do). How long would I be there? Until Jan? Is it a full Fall semester? And I just noticed that the job I'm looking at is Full-time not a PI. So...do I need a PI before I get a Full time job normally? The requirements they have now..don't mention it..and I'm qualified by what they have down. But, I didn't know if maybe that's an understood thing.



If you were to participate in Spring Advantage and are offered the opportunity to extend, yes, you would be staying until early January (departure dates are usually a couple days after new years). 

Internships, whether they be the College Program, Professional Internships or Studio Associate Internships are not required for company positions unless specifically noted on the requisition on disneycareers.com. Prior participation in one of these programs never hurts, though.

If you feel you are qualified for an open requisition, then you may want to consider submitting an application. Otherwise, the programs may offer you a competitive advantage in the future- it just depends what you're looking for here. As you can probably deduce, the College Program offers entry level work and a one-of-a-kind living, learning and earning experience that is unparalleled- and it provides the ever important opportunity to list Disney on your resume.


----------



## Belle1014

I'm currently ending my sophomore year in college as we speak (6 more class days, then 3 finals!). In order to graduate on time, I have to take 18 hours of classes each semester. I'm an English major/Journalism minor, so there's no way I could take the Disney classes and still graduate in spring 2010 (as far as I know). So does anyone know how often people do CP AFTER they graduate? My cousin's husband did his after he was finished with school, so I know it can happen. I just don't know how often.

Also, I'd probably want to start the program soon after the end of my very last semester, so it looks like I'd do the Fall Advantage. However our graduation is always late June (we wait until after our Summer Term is over) so would I be able to leave Disney for a few days for that? I'm sure they'd work around it just like any other company, but I want to make sure before I start really seriously thinking about this.

Lastly, a close high school friend did the CP in the fall and said he never had much money to do anything because after rent, his paycheck would only pay for his other bills and gas. Does anyone have anything helpful about this? I know how to make $10 last a long time, but he made it sound like I'd have to really stretch it!

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tinyt396

Belle1014 said:


> I'm currently ending my sophomore year in college as we speak (6 more class days, then 3 finals!). In order to graduate on time, I have to take 18 hours of classes each semester. I'm an English major/Journalism minor, so there's no way I could take the Disney classes and still graduate in spring 2010 (as far as I know). So does anyone know how often people do CP AFTER they graduate? My cousin's husband did his after he was finished with school, so I know it can happen. I just don't know how often.
> 
> Also, I'd probably want to start the program soon after the end of my very last semester, so it looks like I'd do the Fall Advantage. However our graduation is always late June (we wait until after our Summer Term is over) so would I be able to leave Disney for a few days for that? I'm sure they'd work around it just like any other company, but I want to make sure before I start really seriously thinking about this.
> 
> Lastly, a close high school friend did the CP in the fall and said he never had much money to do anything because after rent, his paycheck would only pay for his other bills and gas. Does anyone have anything helpful about this? I know how to make $10 last a long time, but he made it sound like I'd have to really stretch it!
> 
> All help is greatly appreciated.



As far as Disney working around it, for the College Program you sign up for full availibility.  You could TRY to do it but there is no guarantee.  When I applied in 2005 I wanted to do the advantage but my sister was getting married in June.  After talking to my recruiter I decided that there was no way I could miss my sisters wedding so I was accepted into the fall.  

As far as making the money last, it is difficult.  During peak times you will get tons of hours and make good money, but once you get to off peak hours and you get 32 hours it is hard to have extra money to do anything.  In the presentation they tell you that you will not make tons of money doing this.  It is an experience.


----------



## FoundinWonderland

graygables said:


> BBB can receive tips...they started that policy right after DD left her CP (unless they changed it again)



They can receive tips- but all tip money must be handed in and it its divided up evenly at the end of he day based on how many hours you worked- and how much tip money there is total.  It's confusing, but everyone ends up with the same amount of tip money per hour: so if they made enough to give everyone a dollar- let say to make the math easy- an hour and I worked for 7 hours that day I made 7 dollars.


----------



## Sehsun

*Belle1014*,
I did the CP after I graduated.  I graduated in May and then did the Fall program starting in August. It is very common to do it after one graduates - I knew some people in my program who did it after graduation.

When I did my program, there were a couple May arrival dates and one June arrival date for Fall Advantage.

Before I went down for the CP, I had some extra money in my checking account. I also mostly took the buses to work and brought my lunch to work. If you incorporate a few money-saving habits, I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## Joanna71985

ashliejere said:


> If I take the Spring Adv. (Jan-Aug.) and extend it to the fall (which I understand you could be offered to do). How long would I be there? Until Jan? Is it a full Fall semester? And I just noticed that the job I'm looking at is Full-time not a PI. So...do I need a PI before I get a Full time job normally? The requirements they have now..don't mention it..and I'm qualified by what they have down. But, I didn't know if maybe that's an understood thing.



If you extended SA, you would be there Jan-Jan.



Belle1014 said:


> I'm currently ending my sophomore year in college as we speak (6 more class days, then 3 finals!). In order to graduate on time, I have to take 18 hours of classes each semester. I'm an English major/Journalism minor, so there's no way I could take the Disney classes and still graduate in spring 2010 (as far as I know). So does anyone know how often people do CP AFTER they graduate? My cousin's husband did his after he was finished with school, so I know it can happen. I just don't know how often.
> 
> Also, I'd probably want to start the program soon after the end of my very last semester, so it looks like I'd do the Fall Advantage. However our graduation is always late June (we wait until after our Summer Term is over) so would I be able to leave Disney for a few days for that? I'm sure they'd work around it just like any other company, but I want to make sure before I start really seriously thinking about this.
> 
> Lastly, a close high school friend did the CP in the fall and said he never had much money to do anything because after rent, his paycheck would only pay for his other bills and gas. Does anyone have anything helpful about this? I know how to make $10 last a long time, but he made it sound like I'd have to really stretch it!
> 
> All help is greatly appreciated.



Yes, you can do the CP up until the semester after you graduate. You just need to be a student when you apply.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I have a question about what clothes exactly are acceptable to wear during classes.

I'm thinking about buying a few blazer/pant and blazer/skirt sets in a few different colors and some nice and comfortable shoes, would that be ok?


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I have a question about what clothes exactly are acceptable to wear during classes.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a few blazer/pant and blazer/skirt sets in a few different colors and some nice and comfortable shoes, would that be ok?



I think it would be


----------



## mander01

Cupcake89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California?
> 
> Lemme know...



Heyyy ... Yes! i am arriving on that day!!! I am doing qsf&b. kinda realllllyyyy excited! hahahha oh yeah and congrats!!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Ok, finished accepting. Will be arriving August 13th. 

Question, if I need more time to pay the fee, what can I do?


----------



## jpod523

Okay, so I was reading what to bring and ran across the What Not to Bring part.  No Weapons, duh.  No candles, I know, fire codes.  No pets of any kind...including fish.  NOOO!!  What's so wrong with fish?  Any word on why no fish?  I guess it'd be because they don't want tons of fish flushed down the toilets when everyone leaves because they definately can't be taken home.

Do you think they'd oppose to Sea Monkeys?


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> Okay, so I was reading what to bring and ran across the What Not to Bring part.  No Weapons, duh.  No candles, I know, fire codes.  No pets of any kind...including fish.  NOOO!!  What's so wrong with fish?  Any word on why no fish?  I guess it'd be because they don't want tons of fish flushed down the toilets when everyone leaves because they definately can't be taken home.
> 
> Do you think they'd oppose to Sea Monkeys?



Yes. There are no pets allowed, and this includes fish of any kind.



Caribbeanprincess said:


> Ok, finished accepting. Will be arriving August 13th.
> 
> Question, if I need more time to pay the fee, what can I do?



I would contact recruiting if you can't pay within the 2 weeks.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

jusTine87 said:


> I got my letter today too!! Costuming... I really didn't even expect that, but I think it'll be great learn about the costuming aspect of Disney. Anyone work Costuming?



I'm in costuming &I know of at least 2 other people who got costuming too!!!


----------



## FoundinWonderland

Does anyone know what make and model of shoes BBB people need?  

Thank you!


----------



## lindz0625

lol i want sea monkeys!!!haha


----------



## ashliejere

I'm looking at an internship/full time job at Disney and they say they want recent graduates/senior undergrads. What do they normally count as recent grad? Anyone know? If I grad. in December 08...could I work for them in Jan. 2010? (do the cp during 09). Is that recent?


----------



## CelticBelle

ashliejere said:


> I'm looking at an internship/full time job at Disney and they say they want recent graduates/senior undergrads. What do they normally count as recent grad? Anyone know? If I grad. in December 08...could I work for them in Jan. 2010? (do the cp during 09). Is that recent?



the PIs are available for 6 months after your graduate.  Only the animal programs are offered a year after you graduate.


----------



## wendydrlng

I know cast members get admission to the parks, but i was wondering if we also get admission into disney quest? Thanks!


----------



## Cupcake89

Do people hang out with their new roommates the first night? Or do most just go off and do their own thing?


----------



## Fantasmic1

Cupcake89 said:


> Do people hang out with their new roommates the first night? Or do most just go off and do their own thing?



When i did my program my first night, me and my roomates hung out and we even went to a house party with people i've never met before


----------



## sylvesterT21

I'm not doing the program until (hopefully!) Spring 09 and the more I read, the more I want it to be now!


----------



## Sehsun

Cupcake89 said:


> Do people hang out with their new roommates the first night? Or do most just go off and do their own thing?



Yes and yes. Some people hang out with their roommates. Others have dinner/spend time with their loved ones who have helped them move in. And then some others might just chill in their new apartment.


----------



## Joanna71985

wendydrlng said:


> I know cast members get admission to the parks, but i was wondering if we also get admission into disney quest? Thanks!



Not free admission. But there is a discount.



Cupcake89 said:


> Do people hang out with their new roommates the first night? Or do most just go off and do their own thing?



Yes and no. I have done both.


----------



## wendydrlng

Thanks for the quick reply Joanna!!


----------



## Joanna71985

wendydrlng said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Joanna!!



You are welcome.


----------



## ashliejere

what's disney quest?


----------



## pocopenguin

csaribay said:


> They should contact you in the next week or two to schedule an interview, as long as all your paperwork (including your recommendation) has been submitted. If not, you can go ahead and schedule an interview by calling the Walt Disney World College and CareerStart Programs contact center at 1-800-722-2930.



do you think it would be okay if i did just go ahead and call??? i'm afraid if i keep waiting and waiting the program will fill up. so.... you don't think they'd be upset if i called on my own to schedule the interview?


----------



## csaribay

pocopenguin said:


> do you think it would be okay if i did just go ahead and call??? i'm afraid if i keep waiting and waiting the program will fill up. so.... you don't think they'd be upset if i called on my own to schedule the interview?



The website recommends you wait, but the contact center is set up to enable CS Candidates to schedule an interview on their own. As long as you're confident that your application was submitted in entirety, give them a call at 1-800-722-2930, option one, then two, then two again.



ashliejere said:


> what's disney quest?



DisneyQuest is an indoor interactive theme park at Downtown Disney Westside. It focuses on gaming, interactive virtual-reality experiences and other activities. There's a good entry on it at Wikipedia.


----------



## pocopenguin

csaribay said:


> The website recommends you wait, but the contact center is set up to enable CS Candidates to schedule an interview on their own. As long as you're confident that your application was submitted in entirety, give them a call at 1-800-722-2930, option one, then two, then two again.
> 
> 
> .



yeah, my application was all sent, recommendation letter and all. i think i'll give them a call today.

thanks SO much for your help! you really do know what the heck is going on here. if i ever make it down there, i hope i can say hello!


----------



## jpod523

Purely a just wondering question...Are the College Program and Career Start participants housed together?  I relaize they're combined in the same complexes, but for example, would I be roomed with a career start participant?  Nothing against it, I'm just interested.


----------



## csaribay

jpod523 said:


> Purely a just wondering question...Are the College Program and Career Start participants housed together?  I relaize they're combined in the same complexes, but for example, would I be roomed with a career start participant?  Nothing against it, I'm just interested.



Housing attempts to keep CS participants together, but if that's not possible, they do mix CS and CP participants. There's only one known CS arrival date this term (August 25th, also a CP arrival date), so unless you're arriving that day, it's doubtful - at least initially (apartment moves and such can change the dynamic a little).

*pocopenguin* - no problem, good luck!


----------



## Loves Disney

Okay I have another question lol. 

I have heard about people doing the CP more than once while in college. How is that possible? Don't you miss out on classes that you need? I'm wondering this because I don't even know if one CP will set me back a semester because of the class requirements. However, if there is some way at all possible that would allow me to do the CP multiple times, I would love to catch that because I'm such a Disney child and of all the many years I've been to WDW to visit, I would love to soak in as MANY chances to work there as possible. So for those of you who've done the CP more than once, how do you keep up with the college courses that you need?


----------



## Joanna71985

Loves Disney said:


> Okay I have another question lol.
> 
> I have heard about people doing the CP more than once while in college. How is that possible? Don't you miss out on classes that you need? I'm wondering this because I don't even know if one CP will set me back a semester because of the class requirements. However, if there is some way at all possible that would allow me to do the CP multiple times, I would love to catch that because I'm such a Disney child and of all the many years I've been to WDW to visit, I would love to soak in as MANY chances to work there as possible. So for those of you who've done the CP more than once, how do you keep up with the college courses that you need?



They sure do. I will be doing my 4th CP in May. Only 2 of them were semester-long programs, as the other 2 (including the one in May) were just over the summer. I did get behind though, but I don't care.


----------



## pocopenguin

csaribay said:


> *pocopenguin* - no problem, good luck!



so i called. and the girl i talked to said they would e-mail me.
so here we go waiting again....


----------



## Joanna71985

pocopenguin said:


> so i called. and the girl i talked to said they would e-mail me.
> so here we go waiting again....



Good luck!!


----------



## Loves Disney

Joanna71985 said:


> They sure do. I will be doing my 4th CP in May. Only 2 of them were semester-long programs, as the other 2 (including the one in May) were just over the summer. I did get behind though, but I don't care.



If you don't mind me asking, how far behind did it put you? (I'm considering doing the program more than once - and if the set back isn't that bad, I won't care either lol).


----------



## Ylushi

If you are in attractions, do you work at more than one attraction?
Also, if you work at one place, can you pick up shifts somewhere else?


----------



## Ylushi

Oh another thing as well.
I have my ears pierced twice, so does that mean when I am at work I will have to remove one set of earrings?


----------



## Joanna71985

Loves Disney said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how far behind did it put you? (I'm considering doing the program more than once - and if the set back isn't that bad, I won't care either lol).



Well, I also switched majors after my second CP. Overall, I would have only been 1 semester behind. But I personally didn't want to have 20 credits in 1 semester, so I decided to take a second semester (so I will be graduating next May, instead of this May).



Ylushi said:


> If you are in attractions, do you work at more than one attraction?
> Also, if you work at one place, can you pick up shifts somewhere else?



It depends on the area. Some areas you get trained in more then 1 ride (like in Fantasyland). In other areas, you just work one ride.

And yes. As long as it doesn't require special training.



Ylushi said:


> Oh another thing as well.
> I have my ears pierced twice, so does that mean when I am at work I will have to remove one set of earrings?



Yes. Females can only have 1 set of earrings in at work


----------



## mander01

Ok... so i have my ears pierced three times and then the cartilage... Do you think it would work if i wore all small (tiny) little studs in my ears , because i mean i have had my ears pierced like this for about 4 yrs now & i have a stud in my cartilage and my friends just told me the other day wow i forgot you had your cartilage pierced haha... so what should i do??


----------



## Joanna71985

mander01 said:


> Ok... so i have my ears pierced three times and then the cartilage... Do you think it would work if i wore all small (tiny) little studs in my ears , because i mean i have had my ears pierced like this for about 4 yrs now & i have a stud in my cartilage and my friends just told me the other day wow i forgot you had your cartilage pierced haha... so what should i do??



Unfortunately all other earrings must be taken out (besides the one per ear).


----------



## spectroaddy

Joanna71985 said:


> Unfortunately all other earrings must be taken out (besides the one per ear).



Is, ok for males to have earrings at work???? even they are small!!!


----------



## csaribay

spectroaddy said:


> Is, ok for males to have earrings at work???? even they are small!!!



No, they're not within Disney Look Guidelines.


----------



## flipturngirl

Do we have to have physicals for the cp or is it if we have medical issues?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

flipturngirl said:


> Do we have to have physicals for the cp or is it if we have medical issues?



As far as I know- for either reason- there are no exams required.


----------



## Joanna71985

spectroaddy said:


> Is, ok for males to have earrings at work???? even they are small!!!



No unfortunately. Males can not have any earrings in at work.



flipturngirl said:


> Do we have to have physicals for the cp or is it if we have medical issues?



You just need to fill out a form if there are medical issues.


----------



## Brent13

ok, for check in day, i  understand they allow you to dress casual since you will be moving all your stuff in.  Heres my question, Can i wear short sleeves and shorts if tattoos will be visible?  I have tattoos on my lower left arm, and on the backs of my calfs.  If im going to be moving a lot of stuff, i dont really want to be wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt, but i will if i have to.  I guess i could change into something more casual as soon as the check in part was done.


----------



## csaribay

Brent13 said:


> ok, for check in day, i  understand they allow you to dress casual since you will be moving all your stuff in.  Heres my question, Can i wear short sleeves and shorts if tattoos will be visible?  I have tattoos on my lower left arm, and on the backs of my calfs.  If im going to be moving a lot of stuff, i dont really want to be wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt, but i will if i have to.  I guess i could change into something more casual as soon as the check in part was done.



That should be fine as long as you mentioned during your interview that you have tattoos. You definitely want to be comfortable during the check-in day, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Loves Disney

On the subject of earrings, I have three ear piercings (one of which is the cartilage) - I can't keep my cartilage piercing out for long periods of time or it will close up. When they say only one earring in each ear, do they mean lobe only, or would it be okay if I took out my two lobe piercings and left in my one cartilage? (it's not high up on my ear, just above my two other earrings).


----------



## csaribay

Loves Disney said:


> On the subject of earrings, I have three ear piercings (one of which is the cartilage) - I can't keep my cartilage piercing out for long periods of time or it will close up. When they say only one earring in each ear, do they mean lobe only, or would it be okay if I took out my two lobe piercings and left in my one cartilage? (it's not high up on my ear, just above my two other earrings).



Unfortunately I don't believe cartilage earrings are acceptable. Keep in mind that the appearance standards are designed to be conservative, professional and classic, and cartilage earrings aren't really in keeping with that.



			
				Disney Look Appearance Guidelines - Costumed Women said:
			
		

> Earrings must be a simple, matched pair in gold, silver or a color that blends with the costume. One earring in each ear is permitted. Earrings may be clip-on or pierced and must be worn on the bottom of the earlobe. Post earrings may not exceed the size of a quarter. Hoop earrings no larger than a dime are also permitted.


----------



## TinyBit

Cupcake89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am Lindsey and I am going to be doing attractions in August! Yay!!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be arriving August 20. Double Yay!!!!!!
> 
> Is anyone else coming that day? Anyone here from California?
> 
> Lemme know...



Congrats and welcome... Im also doing attractions, but I come the week after you. 

Im from Arizona, not too far from California.


----------



## joepic

So my sister still didn't receive any letter yet, it's been 3 weeks and 4 days.

She emailed recruiting on Friday, but still no response. Should she be worried?


----------



## Joanna71985

Loves Disney said:


> On the subject of earrings, I have three ear piercings (one of which is the cartilage) - I can't keep my cartilage piercing out for long periods of time or it will close up. When they say only one earring in each ear, do they mean lobe only, or would it be okay if I took out my two lobe piercings and left in my one cartilage? (it's not high up on my ear, just above my two other earrings).



No. The earrings have to be in the lobe.



joepic said:


> So my sister still didn't receive any letter yet, it's been 3 weeks and 4 days.
> 
> She emailed recruiting on Friday, but still no response. Should she be worried?



I wouldn't. It took mine 5 weeks.


----------



## joepic

Joanna71985 said:


> No. The earrings have to be in the lobe.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. It took mine 5 weeks.



Wow! But was that the letter for your summer role?


----------



## lindz0625

congrat lindsey!!!!!lol


----------



## CheshireSmile

So this is a question about classes.  I know the FA people technically have 2 terms in which to take classes, but does anybody know if we sign up for both terms when we arrive?  I'm not sure if I want to take classes or not, and if I had time to decide during the summer term if I wanted to take classes during the fall term, that would be nice.  Are all classes offered during both terms?


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> So this is a question about classes.  I know the FA people technically have 2 terms in which to take classes, but does anybody know if we sign up for both terms when we arrive?  I'm not sure if I want to take classes or not, and if I had time to decide during the summer term if I wanted to take classes during the fall term, that would be nice.  Are all classes offered during both terms?



Nah, you won't have to worry about signing up for all your courses in one shot- when you arrive you'll sign up for your term three (summer) courses. This term typically offers collegiate courses only. Term four (fall) course signup will be in August/September, and all classes are available during that term.


----------



## Joanna71985

joepic said:


> Wow! But was that the letter for your summer role?



Yeah. It was the letter for this summer.


----------



## AsianAmy

In regards to roommates, is it worth letting the DCP website find you a roommate blindly or is it best to find roommates through Facebook and forums like this one?


----------



## FoundinWonderland

AsianAmy said:


> In regards to roommates, is it worth letting the DCP website find you a roommate blindly or is it best to find roommates through Facebook and forums like this one?



Well, supposedly, if you sign up for a roomie through DCP you automatically get assigned a 4br at Vista Way.  Just so you know...


----------



## Joanna71985

AsianAmy said:


> In regards to roommates, is it worth letting the DCP website find you a roommate blindly or is it best to find roommates through Facebook and forums like this one?



It is up to you. I have always gone and gotten my roomies randomly, at check-in. It has worked for me.



FoundinWonderland said:


> Well, supposedly, if you sign up for a roomie through DCP you automatically get assigned a 4br at Vista Way.  Just so you know...



Not necessarily. I know someone who did it, and got a 1-BR at Chatham.


----------



## HallGirl

FoundinWonderland said:


> Well, supposedly, if you sign up for a roomie through DCP you automatically get assigned a 4br at Vista Way.  Just so you know...



I was in a 4br at Chatham and I used the roommate thing.  And my sister was in a 2br at Chatham.


----------



## Sehsun

Joanna71985 said:


> Not necessarily. I know someone who did it, and got a 1-BR at Chatham.



 I used the roommate notification system, and I got a 1-BR at Chatham. I also know 2 other individuals who used the system and got a 1-BR at Chatham. So I guess it really varies.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

I've posted this question before but I've lost it and still don't know the answer!  

So for the roommate notification, they place you in a room randomly.  But if you wait to just get there to be placed, you get a pick of what room you want?  Is this right?

Also, when does recruiting for Spring 2009 start?  Is it easy to extend into Spring from Fall, because I'm really interested in doing this.

Thanks for all of your help!

~ Leslie


----------



## Brent13

Heres a good question.  Do we need to bring a vacuum?


----------



## csaribay

Brent13 said:


> Heres a good question.  Do we need to bring a vacuum?



Vacuums aren't in each apartment, but can be loaned from each of the housing front desk. I bought my own vacuum however- I think the $30 I spent saved me a lot of hassle of having to schlep a vacuum back and forth.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Leslie,
Re: the roommate notification - you can either be matched with a roommate that the CP picks for you, or you can be placed with someone you already know, as long as you have their full name and applicant number (which they receive with their acceptance letter). This will ensure that you know the person with which you will be sharing a room. 

If you participated in the roommate notification, you can try to ask for a certain size/complex at check-in, and they may try to accommodate your request - it may or may not work. It never hurts to ask, though.

If you do not participate in the roommate notification, you can request a certain apartment complex and size at check-in. It is not guaranteed, but I think they try their best to accommodate your request.

Recruiting for spring would take place in the fall, but I am not certain of which month they start. Yes, they do give you an option to extend your program towards the last couple of months of your program, provided your record card is clean.


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> Also, when does recruiting for Spring 2009 start?  Is it easy to extend into Spring from Fall, because I'm really interested in doing this.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> ~ Leslie



Disney will start recruiting for Spring/SA 2009 in late Sept/early Oct. And if you wish to extend, it is pretty simple. Towards the end of your current CP, there will be announcements if you plan to extend. Just make sure to keep your record card clean (especially if you want to transfer), because otherwise you can't extend.



Brent13 said:


> Heres a good question.  Do we need to bring a vacuum?



Nope. You can get one from the front desk of your complex.


----------



## Loves Disney

I was reading up on the different roles and I saw one for Vacation planning. I read what the site had to say about it but I'm still not quite clear on the specifics. It seems like something I would really enjoy doing a lot - but for those of you who have done it or know people who have, what exactly does the job entail?


----------



## csaribay

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I've posted this question before but I've lost it and still don't know the answer!
> 
> So for the roommate notification, they place you in a room randomly.  But if you wait to just get there to be placed, you get a pick of what room you want?  Is this right?
> 
> Also, when does recruiting for Spring 2009 start?  Is it easy to extend into Spring from Fall, because I'm really interested in doing this.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help!
> 
> ~ Leslie



I'm not 100% sure on the roommate notification process, but everything I've heard seems to indicate that they will listen to requests upon arrival, but this is pending availability.

If you skip notification, it's still a request system. If your particular arrival date has the luxury of choice when it comes to housing, they will consider any requests you voice during the arrival process and if possible, work to accommodate those requests. Whether or not you receive them is largely dependent on what's available on your arrival date. Nothing (particularly 1 bedrooms, if that's what you're looking toward) is guaranteed. My understanding of the assignment process is that it is a first-come, first-served type of deal: show up early in the day for the best chances.


----------



## CheshireSmile

Haha, Chris did you just recently join the facebook group?  Or have I just never noticed you answering questions over there before?


----------



## csaribay

CheshireSmile said:


> Haha, Chris did you just recently join the facebook group?  Or have I just never noticed you answering questions over there before?



I've been on it for a while- but rarely post there, haha.


----------



## CheshireSmile

csaribay said:


> I've been on it for a while- but rarely post there, haha.



So at the risk of sounding real real dumb, are you going back to Disney?  I just thought you were here to answer all our silly questions  .  The facebook people are nuts, beware the chatroom.


----------



## CelticBelle

CheshireSmile said:


> So at the risk of sounding real real dumb, are you going back to Disney?  I just thought you were here to answer all our silly questions  .  The facebook people are nuts, beware the chatroom.



Haha!  I just saw the chatroom for the first time today!


----------



## graygables

Loves Disney said:


> I was reading up on the different roles and I saw one for Vacation planning. I read what the site had to say about it but I'm still not quite clear on the specifics. It seems like something I would really enjoy doing a lot - but for those of you who have done it or know people who have, what exactly does the job entail?



Curious about this myself...


----------



## jpod523

graygables said:


> Curious about this myself...



Vacation planning was my second choice, but my interviewer didn't even ask me the standard hypothetical situation question about it.  i was disappointed because I love to plan, especially disney vacations.  I ended up getting my third choice of main entrance operations.

is vacation planner basically the people who stand at the dvc tents, or like being a TA, or selling tickets and such?  i wondered about it too.


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> Vacation planning was my second choice, but my interviewer didn't even ask me the standard hypothetical situation question about it.  i was disappointed because I love to plan, especially disney vacations.  I ended up getting my third choice of main entrance operations.
> 
> is vacation planner basically the people who stand at the dvc tents, or like being a TA, or selling tickets and such?  i wondered about it too.



No, vacation planners are not DVC (CPs can't do that). They work in the front of the parks, selling tickets and stuff like that.


----------



## AsianAmy

Hey guys,

Out of curiosity, are there Sovereign Banks or Bank of America banks in FL?


----------



## kandeebunny

AsianAmy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Out of curiosity, are there Sovereign Banks or Bank of America banks in FL?



Bank of America yes!


----------



## kroberts

Has anyone else had trouble convincing their administration/dean/whathaveyou to accept the Disney College Program as a valid internship worthy of some sort of credit (whether through your own school or a coordinating program)?  I go to Smith College and they're making me jump through tons of flaming hoops to get approval (good thing I started on this way ahead of time--I'm hopefully going to be applying for the Spring '09 session).  Any hints or suggestions on how to go about this?


----------



## csaribay

kroberts said:


> Has anyone else had trouble convincing their administration/dean/whathaveyou to accept the Disney College Program as a valid internship worthy of some sort of credit (whether through your own school or a coordinating program)?  I go to Smith College and they're making me jump through tons of flaming hoops to get approval (good thing I started on this way ahead of time--I'm hopefully going to be applying for the Spring '09 session).  Any hints or suggestions on how to go about this?



I don't have any grand suggestions, but you may want to take a look at the Credit Benchmarking Report, and figure out some way to leverage it as a validation that the program provides a worthwhile experience that has tangible personal and professional developmental benefits. Your mileage though, of course, may vary.


----------



## DisneyJersey

kroberts said:


> Has anyone else had trouble convincing their administration/dean/whathaveyou to accept the Disney College Program as a valid internship worthy of some sort of credit (whether through your own school or a coordinating program)?  I go to Smith College and they're making me jump through tons of flaming hoops to get approval (good thing I started on this way ahead of time--I'm hopefully going to be applying for the Spring '09 session).  Any hints or suggestions on how to go about this?



you go to Smith College? I know of it, because I went to Clarke School for 3 years (1995-1997). how cool


----------



## CelticBelle

kroberts said:


> Has anyone else had trouble convincing their administration/dean/whathaveyou to accept the Disney College Program as a valid internship worthy of some sort of credit (whether through your own school or a coordinating program)?  I go to Smith College and they're making me jump through tons of flaming hoops to get approval (good thing I started on this way ahead of time--I'm hopefully going to be applying for the Spring '09 session).  Any hints or suggestions on how to go about this?



I have had problems.  I would have to try and pick up a minor or double major and try to get that department to support it as an internship.  I am currently a wildlife conservation major and its hard getting them to accept these types of classes as an internship 

I am going to have to PELP.  Planned educational leave program, but i will not receive financial aid, my loans will start the defferment period, and I have to pay to enter the program.  ugg


----------



## Joanna71985

kroberts said:


> Has anyone else had trouble convincing their administration/dean/whathaveyou to accept the Disney College Program as a valid internship worthy of some sort of credit (whether through your own school or a coordinating program)?  I go to Smith College and they're making me jump through tons of flaming hoops to get approval (good thing I started on this way ahead of time--I'm hopefully going to be applying for the Spring '09 session).  Any hints or suggestions on how to go about this?



No, thank goodness. My school is very supportive of the CP.


----------



## CheshireSmile

My school does not consider it a valid internship, and they do not offer credit for the classes.  Hence why I waited to do the program until after I was going to graduate.


----------



## CelticBelle

CheshireSmile said:


> My school does not consider it a valid internship, and they do not offer credit for the classes.  Hence why I waited to do the program until after I was going to graduate.



i think i would have done the same thing, but i want to do this and be more familiar with the company before i apply for a PI.  I know that my school will give me internship credit for one of the animal programs.  It stinks because that will set me behind in my requirements for school an extra half a year too.  I would have done the PI after i graduate, but i want the experience on my vet school application.  

 The things you do for Disney!


----------



## CheshireSmile

CelticBelle said:


> i think i would have done the same thing, but i want to do this and be more familiar with the company before i apply for a PI.  I know that my school will give me internship credit for one of the animal programs.  It stinks because that will set me behind in my requirements for school an extra half a year too.  I would have done the PI after i graduate, but i want the experience on my vet school application.
> 
> The things you do for Disney!



See, I think that's a totally legit reason, and it makes a lot of sense.  Even though it's setting you back, it's a good investment of your time.  If I had a situation like yours I'd probably do the same thing.  As such, for me it was just prudent to wait till I was out, my school is notorious for not transferring credits, and I already did battle with them for two semesters abroad.  I wish colleges wouldn't make life so hard!


----------



## CelticBelle

or so expensive!


----------



## AsianAmy

This might have been asked before, so I apologize in advance - but out of curiosity - how many people apply for the CP and how many people participate in it?


----------



## Joanna71985

AsianAmy said:


> This might have been asked before, so I apologize in advance - but out of curiosity - how many people apply for the CP and how many people participate in it?



There is no idea how many people overall apply. But Disney accepts around 6,000 people or so for the CP.


----------



## CelticBelle

to get into our apartments do you have a normal key?  I know that my school switched every building and room so that you use your student ID.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> to get into our apartments do you have a normal key?  I know that my school switched every building and room so that you use your student ID.



Yes. Unless they have changed since Aug, it should be a normal key.


----------



## kroberts

Thanks everyone for the helpful comments.  I'll keep everybody updated on the situation.


----------



## Traveliz

CelticBelle said:


> to get into our apartments do you have a normal key?  I know that my school switched every building and room so that you use your student ID.



It's a key and every time someone moves out (for whatever reason) they redo the locks.  I bet my daughter has had 20 some keys this year (I kid you not!).

Liz


----------



## namara87

Traveliz said:


> It's a key and every time someone moves out (for whatever reason) they redo the locks.  I bet my daughter has had 20 some keys this year (I kid you not!).
> 
> Liz



Yeah, I think I went through 10 on my first program.  That was the worst after a long day of work, having to walk to security to get your new key...


----------



## graygables

I don't think I've asked this yet, but I'm old...I can still continue with my classes without a break on the CP, yes?  I'm taking online classes as it is, so I just assumed I'd continue with them and not get behind...


----------



## AsianAmy

I had read somewhere that Disney was building a new housing complex for CPers. I arrive May 28th and am deciding with my roommate where we would *like* to get placed, so we were just wondering if the new building officially opened yet since we haven't heard anything...


----------



## jpod523

just another of my "for curiosity's sake" questions...

is it normal for cast members, college program or otherwise, to do the touristy things at WDW, i.e. the tours and special excursions?  i'd love to catch up on some tours i've wanted to do while i'm there, but I wasn't sure if disney approved of that type of thing for it's cast members.


----------



## csaribay

graygables said:


> I don't think I've asked this yet, but I'm old...I can still continue with my classes without a break on the CP, yes?  I'm taking online classes as it is, so I just assumed I'd continue with them and not get behind...



As long as you feel comfortable juggling both full-time work and a coure-load, sure. I know people who have done it, and done it well. Be sure to get more info on the academic-block-time opportunity once you arrive from the education team- it'll give you some consistent time to work on your classes each week.



AsianAmy said:


> I had read somewhere that Disney was building a new housing complex for CPers. I arrive May 28th and am deciding with my roommate where we would *like* to get placed, so we were just wondering if the new building officially opened yet since we haven't heard anything...



No one knows for sure, but Disney has said that Paterson Court should be opening in May- and things look pretty good (most buildings look completed). Keep your fingers crossed!



jpod523 said:


> is it normal for cast members, college program or otherwise, to do the touristy things at WDW, i.e. the tours and special excursions?  i'd love to catch up on some tours i've wanted to do while i'm there, but I wasn't sure if disney approved of that type of thing for it's cast members.



Sure. Actually there's a number of tours offered *free*, exclusively for cast members: typically focused on going behind the scenes of various attractions. Those can be a lot of fun. The guest tours are also offered at a nominal Cast Member discount.


----------



## jpod523

csaribay said:


> Sure. Actually there's a number of tours offered *free*, exclusively for cast members: typically focused on going behind the scenes of various attractions. Those can be a lot of fun. The guest tours are also offered at a nominal Cast Member discount.



  that's great news!!!  i will definately have to take those tours.


----------



## shastatikipunch

csaribay said:


> Sure. Actually there's a number of tours offered *free*, exclusively for cast members: typically focused on going behind the scenes of various attractions. Those can be a lot of fun. The guest tours are also offered at a nominal Cast Member discount.



I didn't know that. Thats pretty cool.


----------



## csaribay

shastatikipunch said:


> I didn't know that. Thats pretty cool.



Yeah, be sure to checkout the Communicator (CP newsletter) and make reservations for these tours if interested when registration opens. They go fast!


----------



## Joanna71985

AsianAmy said:


> I had read somewhere that Disney was building a new housing complex for CPers. I arrive May 28th and am deciding with my roommate where we would *like* to get placed, so we were just wondering if the new building officially opened yet since we haven't heard anything...



Patterson is due to open late May. I have my fingers crossed that means May 21.



jpod523 said:


> is it normal for cast members, college program or otherwise, to do the touristy things at WDW, i.e. the tours and special excursions?  i'd love to catch up on some tours i've wanted to do while i'm there, but I wasn't sure if disney approved of that type of thing for it's cast members.



They sure do. The special tours offered are awsome!


----------



## pinkpanda38

Hi everyone, I am new to this board!! I just had a quick question: does anyone know when the start date options for Fall Advantage-Quarter are? Thank you!


----------



## AsianAmy

As stupid as this may sound: What type of beds are in the rooms so I know what size sheets to bring? LoL. I'm so used to x-long twin beds in college dorms that I can't imagine anything else...


----------



## browneyedgal

AsianAmy said:


> As stupid as this may sound: What type of beds are in the rooms so I know what size sheets to bring? LoL. I'm so used to x-long twin beds in college dorms that I can't imagine anything else...



According to the FAQ's section of the official Disney CareerStart website, it says to bring twin-size sheets 



> Set of linens and bedding (twin-size sheets, pillow, blanket, towels, etc.)


----------



## AsianAmy

Totally missed that. LoL. Oops! Thanks for that info! :-D

P.S. Is it really true the WDW program is completely closed out? I had a friend who wanted to apply.


----------



## seastars

KJFLKDSJFK I JUST GOT ACCEPTED IN MERCHANDISE!! It took me exactly two weeks to get my letter. GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE ELSE! I'm so happy I could cry


----------



## kandeebunny

Congrats Aubrey!!!


----------



## Ylushi

seastars said:


> KJFLKDSJFK I JUST GOT ACCEPTED IN MERCHANDISE!! It took me exactly two weeks to get my letter. GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE ELSE! I'm so happy I could cry



You made me nervous (I applied the day after you) and I got accepted today!!
I am in costuming.
Anybody know what that role is like?


----------



## Joanna71985

pinkpanda38 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this board!! I just had a quick question: does anyone know when the start date options for Fall Advantage-Quarter are? Thank you!



This year it looks like there is only 1 Quarter date for Fall- June 18.



AsianAmy said:


> As stupid as this may sound: What type of beds are in the rooms so I know what size sheets to bring? LoL. I'm so used to x-long twin beds in college dorms that I can't imagine anything else...



The sheet are twin length. 



AsianAmy said:


> Totally missed that. LoL. Oops! Thanks for that info! :-D
> 
> P.S. Is it really true the WDW program is completely closed out? I had a friend who wanted to apply.



I believe that the Fall/FA 2008 session is closed.



seastars said:


> KJFLKDSJFK I JUST GOT ACCEPTED IN MERCHANDISE!! It took me exactly two weeks to get my letter. GOOD LUCK TO EVERY ONE ELSE! I'm so happy I could cry



Congrats!



Ylushi said:


> You made me nervous (I applied the day after you) and I got accepted today!!
> I am in costuming.
> Anybody know what that role is like?



It is totally backstage. You will either be assisting the cast members, or assisting the characters.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Question (s):

What credit cards do they take for the Assesment Fee payment? Do they accept American Express?

Can I pay with my sister's credit card since I don't own one of my own?

If I have two weeks to make this payment and I accepted last Saturday, that means I have until next Saturday...right?

Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Question (s):
> 
> What credit cards do they take for the Assesment Fee payment? Do they accept American Express?
> 
> Can I pay with my sister's credit card since I don't own one of my own?
> 
> If I have two weeks to make this payment and I accepted last Saturday, that means I have until next Saturday...right?
> 
> Sorry for the stupid questions.



The 2 weeks start from the day you accept online.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

But is that only bussiness days or counting weekends? I'm sorry, I know my questions are a bit stupid, but I don't want to miss the deadline, hehe


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> But is that only bussiness days or counting weekends? I'm sorry, I know my questions are a bit stupid, but I don't want to miss the deadline, hehe



For this, I don't think it matters. I think it is 2 weeks overall.


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Question (s):
> 
> What credit cards do they take for the Assesment Fee payment? Do they accept American Express?
> 
> Can I pay with my sister's credit card since I don't own one of my own?



Yep, Disney takes Amex for the assessment fee, and it doesn't have to be in your name. As long as you have all the pertinent information (address on file for the card etc, you're all good).



Caribbeanprincess said:


> But is that only bussiness days or counting weekends? I'm sorry, I know my questions are a bit stupid, but I don't want to miss the deadline, hehe



I'd say it's two weeks overall. Keep in mind they probably figure in some grace period for mail delivery, so that may give you a little extra time. In either case, if you think you'll need more than two weeks, just contact your recruiter or email the general recruiting address... they may be able to provide you an extension if you ask.


----------



## ilysespieces

i know all schools are different, but how did you go around the semester you missed while being in disney?
registering for classes for fall 08 semester is this week and i don't know if i should register and then drop my classes and what to do about financial aid.
i'm talking with someone at my school sometime this week, obvs, but what did you all do?


----------



## impsythealmighty

ilysespieces said:


> i know all schools are different, but how did you go around the semester you missed while being in disney?
> registering for classes for fall 08 semester is this week and i don't know if i should register and then drop my classes and what to do about financial aid.
> i'm talking with someone at my school sometime this week, obvs, but what did you all do?



My school just started offering credit for the program like last year, so nobody really knows what they're doing here. Taking a Leave of Absence might be what you need to do, that's what I've been talking to my adviser about, it puts your classes and financial aid on hold and stuff. It's a lot more complicated than it seems, heh. Good luck!


----------



## kandeebunny

So...I'm a total klutz...broke my leg.  When I arrive I very well may be in some kind of cast/walking cast/brace and still on crutches (probably through Sept is what they are saying right now.)

Do I wait until closer to arrival and call/e-mail them and inform them of this?  Or do I just show up?


----------



## AsianAmy

A friend of mine thought she read somewhere that a large amount of students who do the CP end up within the Disney Company after they graduate. 

I was just wondering typical CP alumni plans. Do a lot of people extend their time in the CP? Is it possible to network and possibly get a job out of the program? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sehsun

kandeebunny said:


> So...I'm a total klutz...broke my leg.  When I arrive I very well may be in some kind of cast/walking cast/brace and still on crutches (probably through Sept is what they are saying right now.)
> 
> Do I wait until closer to arrival and call/e-mail them and inform them of this?  Or do I just show up?



Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that! That is a long time to be on crutches too. I would give them a call now rather than closer to the arrival date, but that is just me. I hope your leg gets better quickly!!



AsianAmy said:


> A friend of mine thought she read somewhere that a large amount of students who do the CP end up within the Disney Company after they graduate.
> 
> I was just wondering typical CP alumni plans. Do a lot of people extend their time in the CP? Is it possible to network and possibly get a job out of the program?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Yes, I do know some people who extended their program, and then others who went full-time (FT) in their role. I know a couple people who applied for a professional internship (PI). Others change their CP status to seasonal status (like me!). Some people go home and then plan to come back FT when they are done with school.


----------



## Joanna71985

kandeebunny said:


> So...I'm a total klutz...broke my leg.  When I arrive I very well may be in some kind of cast/walking cast/brace and still on crutches (probably through Sept is what they are saying right now.)
> 
> Do I wait until closer to arrival and call/e-mail them and inform them of this?  Or do I just show up?



I would contact them before you arrive, and just let them know. 

I'm sorry you broke your leg though.



AsianAmy said:


> A friend of mine thought she read somewhere that a large amount of students who do the CP end up within the Disney Company after they graduate.
> 
> I was just wondering typical CP alumni plans. Do a lot of people extend their time in the CP? Is it possible to network and possibly get a job out of the program?
> 
> Thanks so much!



They sure do. I am planning on applying for FA 2009, extending the CP, and then going FT (I will be graduating next May).


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

And I plan to extend my fall 2008 into Spring 2009!  I still need to meet with financial aid but I'm hoping that they have a way to reserve my aid.


Thanks for all of your guys' advice on the room selection process.  Just to clear things up, do you guys recommend doing the advance notification process thing?  It sounds like their aren't any cons to it since it's pretty much first come first serve no matter what right?

I don't plan on selecting a specific person to room with, I just thought about doing the advanced notification process that they tell you to do next at your log-in....


Thanks ahead for all of your wonderful advice!!!!

Leslie


----------



## Joanna71985

It's up to you. I have never done the roomie notification process, and have been happy with the way things have worked out.


----------



## sandybobandy

Joanna71985 said:


> I would contact them before you arrive, and just let them know.
> 
> I'm sorry you broke your leg though.
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do. I am planning on applying for FA 2009, extending the CP, and then going FT (I will be graduating next May).



Joanna I can't wait to meet you next fall!!


----------



## AsianAmy

First of all, thanks to everyone who has been posting replies. You guys rock.

Second of all - it's getting down to the wire, which means packing. I signed up to take classes, so I was just wondering when classes met (aka how many times a week) so that I can gauge how many business outfits I should bring...


----------



## tinyt396

AsianAmy said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone who has been posting replies. You guys rock.
> 
> Second of all - it's getting down to the wire, which means packing. I signed up to take classes, so I was just wondering when classes met (aka how many times a week) so that I can gauge how many business outfits I should bring...



I took Hospitality Management in 2005 and it was one day a week for 4 hours.  I believe it was 8-12 (but I could be wrong).  You can also go in your costume if you don't have too many dress clothes.


----------



## lindz0625

im sorry to hear about you leg feel better!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Joanna I can't wait to meet you next fall!!



Thanks! I can't wait to meet you too! 



AsianAmy said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone who has been posting replies. You guys rock.
> 
> Second of all - it's getting down to the wire, which means packing. I signed up to take classes, so I was just wondering when classes met (aka how many times a week) so that I can gauge how many business outfits I should bring...



Classes are once a week (if I am correct).


----------



## pinkpanda38

I have another question: If you accept your CP role and then afterwards hear back from a PI can you get out of the CP?


----------



## spectroaddy

I have been accepted to the CP program, but on the website I logged on and did not see my position. On the letter, it has me doing qsf&b, but it is blank now, it has my arrival and departure date. When I first logged on to accept had my positions a few days ago, now its gone, does anyone know what is going on, a little worried????


----------



## AsianAmy

Because so many new CPs are confused about this:

Recruiters. If you didn't go to a recruiting event at a college and just watched the online presentation, you don't have a recruiter to start with...

However, some people who applied by watching the online presentation received a phone call from a recruiter - and some didn't. So some of us don't have recruiters...  

SHould we all have recruiters or no? Can we get one if we don't have one? 

LoL. Thanks!


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

AsianAmy said:


> Because so many new CPs are confused about this:
> 
> Recruiters. If you didn't go to a recruiting event at a college and just watched the online presentation, you don't have a recruiter to start with...
> 
> However, some people who applied by watching the online presentation received a phone call from a recruiter - and some didn't. So some of us don't have recruiters...
> 
> SHould we all have recruiters or no? Can we get one if we don't have one?
> 
> LoL. Thanks!



EVERYONE should have a recruiter - regardless of the presentation you did.   The recruiter "introduces" themselves to you in an email after you interview.   The email is usually sent 1 day-2 weeks after your phone/in person interview and just says "thanks for interviewing, I'm ______ and I'm your recruiter!  Make sure you mail your application and if you have any questions, email me!"


----------



## AsianAmy

Bounce_Tigger said:


> EVERYONE should have a recruiter - regardless of the presentation you did.   The recruiter "introduces" themselves to you in an email after you interview.   The email is usually sent 1 day-2 weeks after your phone/in person interview and just says "thanks for interviewing, I'm ______ and I'm your recruiter!  Make sure you mail your application and if you have any questions, email me!"



Er...LoL. I interviewed probably a little over a month by now, was accepted two weeks ago...SHould I email the recruiting office to find out who my recruiter is?


----------



## lovedoggies

My mom and aunt are coming down with me in aug to help me move in and then they are staying a few days to play. They'll want to come visit me, Im sure, so..........

1. How far is it from the disney resorts to vista way or chatham? 
2. Can they park near the apts? is there any visitor parking?
3. Are they allowed to visit IN the apt for a little while?
4. Will there be times during the first couple days that I can go eat with them or something? Will the schedule of things be pretty much set for me, or will I have to hang around and wait?
5. On what day will I be actually training or in the parks so they can see me 'working'? Is it the third day? Or 3 days after check in day? Or is it another unknown thing that depends on what job you have?

Thank you everybody. You are so awesome to keep answering all these questions.


----------



## Sehsun

Hi lovedoggies!

1. How far is it from the disney resorts to vista way or chatham?
*From Chatham, it took me about 20 minutes to get to MK, a little less for the other parks.*
2. Can they park near the apts? is there any visitor parking?
*Yes, they can park anywhere they want - there is no designated visitor or resident parking.*
3. Are they allowed to visit IN the apt for a little while? *Of course. You just have to make sure that before they visit, you fill out a form at the front gate that they will be coming. Make sure they know your apartment number. *
4. Will there be times during the first couple days that I can go eat with them or something? Will the schedule of things be pretty much set for me, or will I have to hang around and wait? *On the first day of check-in, you will have some time after the housing meeting to spend time with them. On the second day of check-in, you will still have some things to do in the morning, but you will have the rest of the day free. The third day is Traditions, so you may be busy for a good part of the day (depending on what time your Traditions session is), but you will have the evening free regardless of which session you attend.*
5. On what day will I be actually training or in the parks so they can see me 'working'? Is it the third day? Or 3 days after check in day? Or is it another unknown thing that depends on what job you have? *Training varies for different roles. Sometimes you will start training the day after Traditions. My roommate started training 2 days after Traditions. For my role, training was 5 days long, and I was actually "on stage" on the third day of training.*


----------



## csaribay

AsianAmy said:


> Er...LoL. I interviewed probably a little over a month by now, was accepted two weeks ago...SHould I email the recruiting office to find out who my recruiter is?



Actually, on your mailed role offer packet, the name of your recruiter should be on the bottom of the letter.


----------



## lindz0625

ooo good info, thanks!!!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Q: Until when do I have to send in my request for medical employment accomodations form?


----------



## Joanna71985

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Q: Until when do I have to send in my request for medical employment accomodations form?



I would get it in ASAP


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Hopefully I can have them by next Monday, it's just that my doctor has been out of town and I was afraid they had a due date.


----------



## jpod523

I was just thinking today about roommates.  Do most roommies get close and become good friends, like in college, or is it more of you do your thing, I'll do mine?  I'm super nervous about the roommate thing because I've had really bad luck with roommates in the past, and because of that I decided to live in a single dorm for the last 4 years.  Should I try to look for a roommate online, or just hope my luck changes when I get to Florida?


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> I was just thinking today about roommates.  Do most roommies get close and become good friends, like in college, or is it more of you do your thing, I'll do mine?  I'm super nervous about the roommate thing because I've had really bad luck with roommates in the past, and because of that I decided to live in a single dorm for the last 4 years.  Should I try to look for a roommate online, or just hope my luck changes when I get to Florida?



It can be both. It depends on how often you see your roomies, and how close you get to them. My second CP I became really close to my roomies (still keep in touch with them). But my first and third CPs I didn't really get that close to my roomies, because I hardly saw them.


----------



## Nikki Mouse

jpod523 said:


> I was just thinking today about roommates.  Do most roommies get close and become good friends, like in college, or is it more of you do your thing, I'll do mine?  I'm super nervous about the roommate thing because I've had really bad luck with roommates in the past, and because of that I decided to live in a single dorm for the last 4 years.  Should I try to look for a roommate online, or just hope my luck changes when I get to Florida?



Both CPs, I looked online for a roommate and ended up very good friends with them. I also got to know a couple of the other roomies pretty well, but I don't talk to them so much. The biggest factor other than personality/maturity is your scheduling; sometimes it can ruin the chance to get closer, or it betters it. I rec trying to find someone to room with not only because I've had a win/win situation both times, but knowing how the other person's habits are ahead of time as well as figuring out if you're overall compatible can be extremely beneficial.


----------



## fraggle551

How difficult is it to get the role of character attendent?  This is what I am most interested in, but heard that it was difficult to get this role.  Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

fraggle551 said:


> How difficult is it to get the role of character attendent?  This is what I am most interested in, but heard that it was difficult to get this role.  Thanks!



Not too hard. I got that role in 2006, and am still seasonal in it. It is a lot of fun!


----------



## AsianAmy

Hey! Yet another question:

In the Star Wars thread I had started, someone mentioned a hotline that you could call to find out about overtime work and working events...Is this true? Can CPers work OT? Have people done it in the past/Is it doable and worth it? Is it possible for CPers to work events such as STAR WARS WEEKENDS?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bennyb98

AsianAmy said:


> Hey! Yet another question:
> 
> In the Star Wars thread I had started, someone mentioned a hotline that you could call to find out about overtime work and working events...Is this true? Can CPers work OT? Have people done it in the past/Is it doable and worth it? Is it possible for CPers to work events such as STAR WARS WEEKENDS?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yep, its called the Extra Hours Hotline.  You can pick up shifts as long as youre trained to work in the role.  And yes CPers can work OT and are often the first ones scheduled to work the not so good OT hours, and if at the Studios you will more than likely be working during Star Wars Weekends but depending on your role it may or may not be something Star Wars related.


----------



## AsianAmy

bennyb98 said:


> Yep, its called the Extra Hours Hotline.  You can pick up shifts as long as youre trained to work in the role.  And yes CPers can work OT and are often the first ones scheduled to work the not so good OT hours, and if at the Studios you will more than likely be working during Star Wars Weekends but depending on your role it may or may not be something Star Wars related.



Cool. Thanks so much Benny! That's really helpful!


----------



## flea1267

so....for the discounts on rooms...does it have to be family or can you get the discount on room for friends as well?  thanks!


----------



## disasterpiece

so i've been lurking around for awhile reading both threads on the CP. I am really looking forward to doing the program (quite possibly as soon as spring '09). i have a few questions though (doesn't everyone, lol) and would appreciate any and all info you can share:

1. in the apartments, is there one bathroom per bedroom? or one bathroom for every two bedrooms? just curious..

2. can i watch the online presentation just to get a better feel for the program even though i'm not ready to interview or apply to the program yet?

3. i'm interested in doing entertainment/being a fur character. I know there is an audition process for this, but I am wondering if I need actual experience in entertainment. I'm not into theatre or anything like that, and my major doesn't have anything to do with entertainment. I just think being a character would be a great experience and would love the interaction and getting to make magic moments with children and all those who are children at heart!

thanks in advance for any info, and thanks for all the great info and advice you CP alumni have shared thus far!


----------



## Berlioz70

disasterpiece said:


> 1. in the apartments, is there one bathroom per bedroom? or one bathroom for every two bedrooms? just curious..



I'm stealing this from Joanna in another thread:

"At Chatham it is 1 bed/1 bath, 2 bed/2 bath, 3 bed/3 bath, 4 bed/ 2 or 2.5 bath.

Vista I believe it is 2 bed/2 bath, 3 bed/2 bath (not sure if there are 1 and 4 bedroom apartments at Vista)."



disasterpiece said:


> 2. can i watch the online presentation just to get a better feel for the program even though i'm not ready to interview or apply to the program yet?



Yes, Definately, I highly recommend watching it now.



disasterpiece said:


> 3. i'm interested in doing entertainment/being a fur character. I know there is an audition process for this, but I am wondering if I need actual experience in entertainment.



The interesting thing is that the entertainment department will have no idea what your experience is because they do not request a resume; it's all based on how you audition that day. It is helpful to have some dance knowledge since they teach the dance kind of quick, but beyond that it's all about the energy and execution. The number one thing is SMILE, the number two thing is to have sharp arms. 

Do keep in mind that entertainment does judge on a very important element that you cannot change... *your height*!!! Some people with no experience will make it and some with years of training won't... it all comes down to that magical height they'll measure at the audition. And the tricky thing is, they do not always measure your real height so you really have no idea what to expect beforehand!


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> so....for the discounts on rooms...does it have to be family or can you get the discount on room for friends as well?  thanks!



You can get the discount for anyone.



disasterpiece said:


> so i've been lurking around for awhile reading both threads on the CP. I am really looking forward to doing the program (quite possibly as soon as spring '09). i have a few questions though (doesn't everyone, lol) and would appreciate any and all info you can share:
> 
> 1. in the apartments, is there one bathroom per bedroom? or one bathroom for every two bedrooms? just curious..
> 
> 2. can i watch the online presentation just to get a better feel for the program even though i'm not ready to interview or apply to the program yet?
> 
> 3. i'm interested in doing entertainment/being a fur character. I know there is an audition process for this, but I am wondering if I need actual experience in entertainment. I'm not into theatre or anything like that, and my major doesn't have anything to do with entertainment. I just think being a character would be a great experience and would love the interaction and getting to make magic moments with children and all those who are children at heart!
> 
> thanks in advance for any info, and thanks for all the great info and advice you CP alumni have shared thus far!



1. Brenna posted it already, so I won't again.

2. Of course you can!!

3. Nope. You don't need any experience. I have had friends pass who have no dance training at all.


----------



## wonderlandbound

Hi everyone this is my first post here so I hope I do this right.

I hope/plan (I'm being positive about it) on attending the spring 09 program, and I only have a few questions, for now anyway.

1. How much interaction can you get with ICPs? I know they stay in the commons and I've read most work in EPCOT in their respected countries. I really love to meet people from around the world so I would love to be able to befriend some of the people on the internation program!

2. Since I'd be there in the spring, how do I go about filing taxes? I've never had to file them as I'm currently only 17 and I've not had a job yet so I've never had to do any tax except for sales tax. Is there anywhere nearby that will help file our taxes?? Sorry if this question is stupid, but it's been on my mind today.

3. I'll have to leave at the earliest leave date for a choir Europe trip for my state, but there is also a mandatory meeting on April 29th that I would have to be there for (I could probably work something out but I don't know for sure). Would I be able to get that day and maybe the ones before and after off? Would I have to wait till I was down there to request for it?

4. Is it weird having your parents visit you at work? I have the type of dad who'll just stand there (probably in everyones' way too. He does for my choir and musical stuff) and take pictures of me working and I would be pretty embarassed if he caused a major traffic jam or something!!

5. I hope to audition for a character performer and was wondering if CP character performers get to do the shows and parades too? Like fantasmic or the shows infront of the castle and stuff? And is it possible to do the finding nemo musical on the college program?

Sorry if these are really stupid questions.


----------



## bennyb98

wonderlandbound said:


> 1. How much interaction can you get with ICPs? I know they stay in the commons and I've read most work in EPCOT in their respected countries. I really love to meet people from around the world so I would love to be able to befriend some of the people on the internation program!



Yep, thats true but there are LOTS of social events for everyone to go too, just go to one of the pool parties as soon as you get there and you will meet LOTS of people from all over.  I also got to know a few ICPs simply by walking around World Showcase alot.



> 2. Since I'd be there in the spring, how do I go about filing taxes? I've never had to file them as I'm currently only 17 and I've not had a job yet so I've never had to do any tax except for sales tax. Is there anywhere nearby that will help file our taxes?? Sorry if this question is stupid, but it's been on my mind today.



Well I just waited until I got back and filed with my parents since I still technically live with them when i'm not away at college, so I don't think i'm much help with that.



> 3. I'll have to leave at the earliest leave date for a choir Europe trip for my state, but there is also a mandatory meeting on April 29th that I would have to be there for (I could probably work something out but I don't know for sure). Would I be able to get that day and maybe the ones before and after off? Would I have to wait till I was down there to request for it?



You can request days off as soon as your at your work location.  At my location it was simply submitting a labor request and you would get the time off if it was available.  However be forwarned that you WILL be scheduled at least 5 days a week as a CP, if you want more days off you will have to find someone to give your shift too or post it on the Extra Hours Hotline, or you can call in and get a point.



> 4. Is it weird having your parents visit you at work? I have the type of dad who'll just stand there (probably in everyones' way too. He does for my choir and musical stuff) and take pictures of me working and I would be pretty embarassed if he caused a major traffic jam or something!!



LOL no, my folks are the same way and you and your fellow workers will get used to it, there are LOTS of folks who visit the parks and just stand around taking pictures of what seems like the littlest things so I wouldn't worry about it.



> 5. I hope to audition for a character performer and was wondering if CP character performers get to do the shows and parades too? Like fantasmic or the shows infront of the castle and stuff? And is it possible to do the finding nemo musical on the college program?



Yep, CPs can do just about anything in entertainment, I had friends who were Mickey Mouse after being there just a few days, but it really all has to do if you fall within a magic height for what you can do and if you can do the movements.

Hope that helped!


----------



## Joanna71985

wonderlandbound said:


> Hi everyone this is my first post here so I hope I do this right.
> 
> I hope/plan (I'm being positive about it) on attending the spring 09 program, and I only have a few questions, for now anyway.
> 
> 1. How much interaction can you get with ICPs? I know they stay in the commons and I've read most work in EPCOT in their respected countries. I really love to meet people from around the world so I would love to be able to befriend some of the people on the internation program!
> 
> 2. Since I'd be there in the spring, how do I go about filing taxes? I've never had to file them as I'm currently only 17 and I've not had a job yet so I've never had to do any tax except for sales tax. Is there anywhere nearby that will help file our taxes?? Sorry if this question is stupid, but it's been on my mind today.
> 
> 3. I'll have to leave at the earliest leave date for a choir Europe trip for my state, but there is also a mandatory meeting on April 29th that I would have to be there for (I could probably work something out but I don't know for sure). Would I be able to get that day and maybe the ones before and after off? Would I have to wait till I was down there to request for it?
> 
> 4. Is it weird having your parents visit you at work? I have the type of dad who'll just stand there (probably in everyones' way too. He does for my choir and musical stuff) and take pictures of me working and I would be pretty embarassed if he caused a major traffic jam or something!!
> 
> 5. I hope to audition for a character performer and was wondering if CP character performers get to do the shows and parades too? Like fantasmic or the shows infront of the castle and stuff? And is it possible to do the finding nemo musical on the college program?
> 
> Sorry if these are really stupid questions.



Welcome! 

1. You can interact with them if you want. CPs can go over to Commons, as long as it is between 7am and 9pm.

2. I don't know. Sorry!

3. Most likely you would be able to get the day off (especially if you request it off ASAP). And even if you don't, I would speak to a manager. Yes, you would have to be in FL to request it off.

4. No, it's not weird. My parents have visited me at work. 

5. Yes, CPs can do shows/parades. Just be aware that for most shows, the dancing ability is HIGH. Also, CPs can't do Nemo as it is an Equity show (and CPs can't be in Equity).


----------



## wonderlandbound

thank you both so much!


----------



## sylvesterT21

Joanna71985 said:


> .
> 2. I don't know. Sorry!



So this is not actually Disney related but since you're asking about taxes, I might be able to help. When it comes time to do your taxes, Disney will send you a W-2 form that just says how much you've earned (you can/should keep track of it yourself too but the form will have a summary of all your wages)

And then there are websites like TurboTax and H&R Block and other places (some of them are free!) where you can file your taxes online just by plugging in the numbers on your W-2 and giving them the information they ask for....When it comes that time you can check the IRS website to see who they recommend and with whom you can do it so that it is free

Isn't that exciting?

ok, not really...but i hope it was at least helpful


----------



## CelticBelle

sylvesterT21 said:


> So this is not actually Disney related but since you're asking about taxes, I might be able to help. When it comes time to do your taxes, Disney will send you a W-2 form that just says how much you've earned (you can/should keep track of it yourself too but the form will have a summary of all your wages)
> 
> And then there are websites like TurboTax and H&R Block and other places (some of them are free!) where you can file your taxes online just by plugging in the numbers on your W-2 and giving them the information they ask for....When it comes that time you can check the IRS website to see who they recommend and with whom you can do it so that it is free
> 
> Isn't that exciting?
> 
> ok, not really...but i hope it was at least helpful



To go along with that...Dont worry about it.  It is VERY easy.  especially if you dont make a whole lot of money.  Its not something I would worry about.  If you are starting at disney next spring and that is your first job, then you wont have to file that information until spring of 2010.  Youll get your W-2 around that time also.


----------



## nemofinder22

Few questions-

I'v read that pretty much anyone can pick up PAC shifts is that true? or is it only for Main Entrance op and attractions?

Hows bell service dispatch? I hardly ever read anything about this role and its the one I got.

Thanks everyone! I'll see you all in Aug!


----------



## Joanna71985

nemofinder22 said:


> Few questions-
> 
> I'v read that pretty much anyone can pick up PAC shifts is that true? or is it only for Main Entrance op and attractions?
> 
> Hows bell service dispatch? I hardly ever read anything about this role and its the one I got.
> 
> Thanks everyone! I'll see you all in Aug!



For the most part, now PAC is attractions-trained unfortunately.


----------



## seastars

How well does Disney handle days off? There are two times my parents are thinking of coming down - once would be a long weekend for mine and my boyfriends 21st birthdays (so I was thinking the Fri-Sat-Sun-Mon bit), and once coming home from a cruise. I was just wondering how often they LET you have the time off, and if it's almost guaranteed once you ask or seldom given.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> How well does Disney handle days off? There are two times my parents are thinking of coming down - once would be a long weekend for mine and my boyfriends 21st birthdays (so I was thinking the Fri-Sat-Sun-Mon bit), and once coming home from a cruise. I was just wondering how often they LET you have the time off, and if it's almost guaranteed once you ask or seldom given.



It depends on when the times are that you ask for. If it's during busy time periods, it may not be as likely.


----------



## seastars

Joanna71985 said:


> It depends on when the times are that you ask for. If it's during busy time periods, it may not be as likely.



It'd be in October - the Friday would be the 17th.. So maybe not? Because it's probably around the Halloween party


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> It'd be in October - the Friday would be the 17th.. So maybe not? Because it's probably around the Halloween party



I don't know. It's hard to say right now, because it all depends on the area and the role. Some are more busier then others.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

If you are doing the college program for one season, can you reapply for another season that would  not be an extension of that season?  For example, if I'm doing Fall 2008 but then decide later that I want to do the program again after I graduate in Fall 2010, could I do that and still have a similar role?


----------



## Joanna71985

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> If you are doing the college program for one season, can you reapply for another season that would  not be an extension of that season?  For example, if I'm doing Fall 2008 but then decide later that I want to do the program again after I graduate in Fall 2010, could I do that and still have a similar role?



Oh yeah. You can apply for more then one CP (I am going on my 4th).

For getting the same role, it all depends if they have room. Being an alumni (especially from the same area) would help, though.


----------



## AsianAmy

Hey girls (as I'm afraid this question may not pertain to guys...)

So I realize by now that Disney is all about the Disney Look...however, I haven't found guidelines on make up. I've been trying to get to the female section of the Disney Look part of the CP website, but for some reason it's not working.

Anyway, back to the question.

Because I have brown eyes, I usually wear a dark green eye liner. I know dark green isn't a conventional color, so is this allowed? Are there certain color eye shadows, etc. we shouldn't wear? Just so I can stock up on make up before I get down there. LoL.

Thanks girls!


----------



## tinyt396

AsianAmy said:


> Hey girls (as I'm afraid this question may not pertain to guys...)
> 
> So I realize by now that Disney is all about the Disney Look...however, I haven't found guidelines on make up. I've been trying to get to the female section of the Disney Look part of the CP website, but for some reason it's not working.
> 
> Anyway, back to the question.
> 
> Because I have brown eyes, I usually wear a dark green eye liner. I know dark green isn't a conventional color, so is this allowed? Are there certain color eye shadows, etc. we shouldn't wear? Just so I can stock up on make up before I get down there. LoL.
> 
> Thanks girls!



well i am a girl, however i don't wear makeup but to answer your question, as long as your dont go overboard on makeup you will be fine.  the dark green eye liner should be fine but if it is not believe me your managers will let you know.


----------



## seastars

Anyone know if I can change my classes once I put them in on the Disney College Program site?


----------



## seastars

AsianAmy said:


> Hey girls (as I'm afraid this question may not pertain to guys...)
> 
> So I realize by now that Disney is all about the Disney Look...however, I haven't found guidelines on make up. I've been trying to get to the female section of the Disney Look part of the CP website, but for some reason it's not working.
> 
> Anyway, back to the question.
> 
> Because I have brown eyes, I usually wear a dark green eye liner. I know dark green isn't a conventional color, so is this allowed? Are there certain color eye shadows, etc. we shouldn't wear? Just so I can stock up on make up before I get down there. LoL.
> 
> Thanks girls!



Makeup
If makeup is worn, it should be applied in a blended manner and in colors complementary to the skin tone.

*If eyeliner and eye shadow are worn, they should be neutral colors that are close in value to your skin tone.* Eye shadow and eyeliner should create a natural, blended look and should not extend beyond the natural eye area or the corners of the eye. Mascara may be applied lightly in shades of brown or black. If lip liner is worn, it should not contrast with the shade of the lipstick.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> Anyone know if I can change my classes once I put them in on the Disney College Program site?



What do you mean?


----------



## seastars

Joanna71985 said:


> What do you mean?



It asked me what classes I wanted to take when I was accepting my offer - I didn't know if I'd be able to switch from the ones that I picked at a later date, or when I got down there.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> It asked me what classes I wanted to take when I was accepting my offer - I didn't know if I'd be able to switch from the ones that I picked at a later date, or when I got down there.



You sign up for the Disney classes on Day 2 in FL. You don't sign up on the website.


----------



## CelticBelle

no what she means is when we accept the role offer.  They ask you to fill in 2 classes that you would be interested in taking while on the program.  I was kind of confused about that too.  I thought it said if your doing the fall program you could only take 1 class, but people on here say you can take 2.  I also want to change what I put down, but Im hoping that nothing is official, just to get on idea of what people want to do.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> no what she means is when we accept the role offer.  They ask you to fill in 2 classes that you would be interested in taking while on the program.  I was kind of confused about that too.  I thought it said if your doing the fall program you could only take 1 class, but people on here say you can take 2.  I also want to change what I put down, but Im hoping that nothing is official, just to get on idea of what people want to do.



Ah, I see. I haven't had to do that because my last 2 CPs were only over the summer (so I can't take classes).


----------



## Traveliz

It isn't official - when my daughter accepted she chose a class and then later it wasn't on there - there is some spot where it can be - can't remember now and we were concerned since she was going to be getting class credit.

Anyway she called the recruiter and they said they just have that there to gauge how many people are interested in the classes but you don't sign up until you are down there.

Hope that helps.
Liz


----------



## shaunanigans

How stingy are they on glasses? I have two pairs and mine are a dark metallic purple for one pair and a metallic green/sage for the other pair and I'm a VP... Should I buy new glasses beforehand? I'm a little worried about that.

Also, I have a this big oversized chair (its literally like a couch for one person) that I love love love and I keep in my dorm. Its huge. I'd like to keep it near my bed so I can make a chill space in my room. I wasn't sure if a big huge piece of furniture was allowed or not. Can I bring that with me or can we not bring furniture?

If anyone knows anything about the work shoes for the Vacation Planner, please someone let me know.  I hear its pants, vest, and white shirt for girls. (I really wanted the cute disney skirts though, darn.)

Oh! And can the beds be lofted in anyway? Or should I just being bedrisers if I want to put stuff under my bed?

Thanks so much!
Shaun


----------



## tinyt396

shaunanigans said:


> How stingy are they on glasses? I have two pairs and mine are a dark metallic purple for one pair and a metallic green/sage for the other pair and I'm a VP... Should I buy new glasses beforehand? I'm a little worried about that.
> 
> Also, I have a this big oversized chair (its literally like a couch for one person) that I love love love and I keep in my dorm. Its huge. I'd like to keep it near my bed so I can make a chill space in my room. I wasn't sure if a big huge piece of furniture was allowed or not. Can I bring that with me or can we not bring furniture?
> 
> If anyone knows anything about the work shoes for the Vacation Planner, please someone let me know.  I hear its pants, vest, and white shirt for girls. (I really wanted the cute disney skirts though, darn.)
> 
> Oh! And can the beds be lofted in anyway? Or should I just being bedrisers if I want to put stuff under my bed?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shaun



not sure on the glasses, sorry.

as for the chair, you can bring it, but i wouldn't recommend it only because there isnt a ton of room in the apartments.  you will be sharing a room with another person so that makes it even less space for big stuff.  

i wouldn't worry about shoes just yet.  every place has different rules as far as shoes go.  you will be able to get shoes once you are in florida.

i would bring bed risers. they will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Joanna71985

shaunanigans said:


> How stingy are they on glasses? I have two pairs and mine are a dark metallic purple for one pair and a metallic green/sage for the other pair and I'm a VP... Should I buy new glasses beforehand? I'm a little worried about that.
> 
> Also, I have a this big oversized chair (its literally like a couch for one person) that I love love love and I keep in my dorm. Its huge. I'd like to keep it near my bed so I can make a chill space in my room. I wasn't sure if a big huge piece of furniture was allowed or not. Can I bring that with me or can we not bring furniture?
> 
> If anyone knows anything about the work shoes for the Vacation Planner, please someone let me know.  I hear its pants, vest, and white shirt for girls. (I really wanted the cute disney skirts though, darn.)
> 
> Oh! And can the beds be lofted in anyway? Or should I just being bedrisers if I want to put stuff under my bed?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Shaun



I think your glasses should be fine. I had a pair that was purple, and no one ever said anything about it.

I don't think there will be enough room in the bedroom for it. The bedrooms are tight enough as it is. Now, for the living room, that may be fine.

The costumes vary. But I believe the shoes will be black shoes. You will find out for sure down in FL.

Yes, risers are a good idea.


----------



## kandeebunny

I asked about the glasses and was told "brown or black or neutral metal frames only...no tortise shell or colors."

This was a concern for me as I have purple glasses.  I made a stop in casting on my way past (FL to NH) and was told my glasses are indeed NOT acceptable.


----------



## disasterpiece

thanks to everyone who helped with my questions! sure i'll have more in the future, lol! 

oh, and anyone who is doing a blog/online journal of their experiences in preparing for and participating in the CP i'm very interested in reading them! i already have a couple i'm keeping up with, but anyone else who'd like to share, just post a link or message it to me! 

thanks again!


----------



## apecharge

Here is my current blog:

http://budwdwcp.blogspot.com/

I haven't updated it in a little while, but you can read through what is there if you'd like.
Now that I am closer to arrival, I am going to start my Live Journal account back up.  When I start posting there I will post the link.  I plan on updating it more often than the blogspot one.  That way people can keep up with the events as they happen, kind of like story  

11 More Days!!!!


----------



## AsianAmy

I've been posting on my blog, which is listed in my signature - however, due to finals I really haven't had time. I'll update more once this week is done...


----------



## Joanna71985

disasterpiece said:


> thanks to everyone who helped with my questions! sure i'll have more in the future, lol!
> 
> oh, and anyone who is doing a blog/online journal of their experiences in preparing for and participating in the CP i'm very interested in reading them! i already have a couple i'm keeping up with, but anyone else who'd like to share, just post a link or message it to me!
> 
> thanks again!



Here is my blog. 
http://jrs71985.livejournal.com/


----------



## seastars

disasterpiece said:


> thanks to everyone who helped with my questions! sure i'll have more in the future, lol!
> 
> oh, and anyone who is doing a blog/online journal of their experiences in preparing for and participating in the CP i'm very interested in reading them! i already have a couple i'm keeping up with, but anyone else who'd like to share, just post a link or message it to me!
> 
> thanks again!




*http://aubreymouse.com*


----------



## jpod523

I started a blog, but so far there really isn't much in it.  I guess there won't be until I'm a lot closer and I actually get down there.  I also have a daily diary of my Sea Monkey Colony (that I haven't updated today).  I'm trying to get into the blogging world, but I guess I don't really have much to say!


----------



## seastars

jpod523 said:


> I started a blog, but so far there really isn't much in it.  I guess there won't be until I'm a lot closer and I actually get down there.  I also have a daily diary of my Sea Monkey Colony (that I haven't updated today).  I'm trying to get into the blogging world, but I guess I don't really have much to say!



My sea monkeys always die. It sucks.


----------



## impsythealmighty

I've got an internet question for anybody who has stayed in either of the apartment complexes. I'm kind of a tv addict and I have quite a few shows every week that I'm hooked on, but I want to be able to go out to the parks and play around, and I'm sure I'll be working a lot when my shows are on, so I'm not going to be able to watch them when they're actually on tv.

So my question is: how are the download speeds? Do streaming videos load pretty easily? And do they block torrents like uTorrent and such? I usually use that to grab my episodes, but it's kind of a bandwidth killer so I'm assuming it's blocked. If the speeds are too bad, I was thinking I might have to go with a tivo or something. Anyone know about this?


----------



## Sorahana

I have a question actually related to the CP right now. I gave away a shift next week (day before I leave), and it got approved but I've been told you have to work up to and including the day before your departure according to contracts. So does that mean they'll just take back this shift give away and make me work that day? I'm just wondering about it is all. Because they took back days off I had approved months ago because of this so I'm just confused, wondering if former CPs can help me out with this one. 

Also, I heard about doing a costume drop when you leave if wardrobe is closed when you need to return your costumes? How do you go about doing that?


----------



## bennyb98

impsythealmighty said:


> So my question is: how are the download speeds? Do streaming videos load pretty easily? And do they block torrents like uTorrent and such? I usually use that to grab my episodes, but it's kind of a bandwidth killer so I'm assuming it's blocked. If the speeds are too bad, I was thinking I might have to go with a tivo or something. Anyone know about this?




The internet is ok during normal hours but pretty slow when everyone else is on during the evenings.  You can pay for faster internet but I didn't and still managed to survivor but it was hard at times even getting a youtube video to load.

I don't think they block uTorrent but I wouldn't risk getting termmed from the program for downloading with them.   But again I don't think the internet connection would support it much.

If your driving I would just bring a VCR with me and a couple of blank tapes, they do get a LOT of channels in the complexes (its with brighthouse cable if you want to look it up first).  Or you can probably get one cheap at Wal-Mart.


----------



## bennyb98

Sorahana said:


> I have a question actually related to the CP right now. I gave away a shift next week (day before I leave), and it got approved but I've been told you have to work up to and including the day before your departure according to contracts. So does that mean they'll just take back this shift give away and make me work that day? I'm just wondering about it is all. Because they took back days off I had approved months ago because of this so I'm just confused, wondering if former CPs can help me out with this one.
> 
> Also, I heard about doing a costume drop when you leave if wardrobe is closed when you need to return your costumes? How do you go about doing that?



I had the same problem as you actually.  I gave away my last scheduled shift so I could have time to pack.  I got it approved through my area managers first and then through deployment.  Of course deployment denied it but I let them know that my area management had approved it and it went through, so I would ask your managers and get it all cleared first.  It shouldn't be a problem.  Only ICPs are required to work all of the final week but thats because they are prepaid so they can get paid before they leave.

And don't worry about costumes, Costuming comes to the apartments and has a drop there.  There should be signs posted about what hours they will be.  I just went to the front of Chatham and gave back all my costumes with no issues.

Enjoy your last few days at WDW!


----------



## Sorahana

bennyb98 said:


> I had the same problem as you actually.  I gave away my last scheduled shift so I could have time to pack.  I got it approved through my area managers first and then through deployment.  Of course deployment denied it but I let them know that my area management had approved it and it went through, so I would ask your managers and get it all cleared first.  It shouldn't be a problem.  Only ICPs are required to work all of the final week but thats because they are prepaid so they can get paid before they leave.
> 
> And don't worry about costumes, Costuming comes to the apartments and has a drop there.  There should be signs posted about what hours they will be.  I just went to the front of Chatham and gave back all my costumes with no issues.
> 
> Enjoy your last few days at WDW!


 Okay because I don't want to go to them and have them tell me "oh well that shouldn't have been approved you have to work that day" but I don't see why it would be a problem either, its all so confusing but I will ask them. I did send it through deployment already and it got approved since the person taking my shift wanted hours and had not so many but I'm just worried I'll go tell my managers about it and they'll go back and have it denied or something =(.


----------



## seastars

impsythealmighty said:


> I've got an internet question for anybody who has stayed in either of the apartment complexes. I'm kind of a tv addict and I have quite a few shows every week that I'm hooked on, but I want to be able to go out to the parks and play around, and I'm sure I'll be working a lot when my shows are on, so I'm not going to be able to watch them when they're actually on tv.
> 
> So my question is: how are the download speeds? Do streaming videos load pretty easily? And do they block torrents like uTorrent and such? I usually use that to grab my episodes, but it's kind of a bandwidth killer so I'm assuming it's blocked. If the speeds are too bad, I was thinking I might have to go with a tivo or something. Anyone know about this?



Not sure about the streaming - but I also use uTorrent for my episodes (House!!) and I found a different way if you're willing to pay for them that's completely legal and won't get you kicked off the program. It's called Amazon Unbox, and you can download complete seasons of new shows, and if you miss one it's usually up for download like a day or two later. It's usually $1.89 an episode, which isn't too bad. It depends on the show though - some they have and some they don't.


----------



## impsythealmighty

seastars said:


> Not sure about the streaming - but I also use uTorrent for my episodes (House!!) and I found a different way if you're willing to pay for them that's completely legal and won't get you kicked off the program. It's called Amazon Unbox, and you can download complete seasons of new shows, and if you miss one it's usually up for download like a day or two later. It's usually $1.89 an episode, which isn't too bad. It depends on the show though - some they have and some they don't.



Ooh, that does sound pretty good. I do have a lot of shows I watch every week though (7 that I can think of that are actually airing right now, oh god I watch too much tv), so TiVo might actually be cheaper even though it's $100 + like $8 a month. Also, House this week was SO GOOD. "Sweet sauce!"


----------



## tinyt396

Sorahana said:


> Okay because I don't want to go to them and have them tell me "oh well that shouldn't have been approved you have to work that day" but I don't see why it would be a problem either, its all so confusing but I will ask them. I did send it through deployment already and it got approved since the person taking my shift wanted hours and had not so many but I'm just worried I'll go tell my managers about it and they'll go back and have it denied or something =(.



When I was on my program in 2005 we had to work our last 2 days before we left.  If we didn't work then we would have a no rehire status.  Not sure what the rule is now but that's what happened when I was there.  It sucked cause my family came to visit me but they had fun in the parks without me and my manager actually let me have an extra break to eat dinner with them since I had to work.


----------



## disasterpiece

thanks to everyone who gave me links to their blogs! i'll definitely be keeping up with you! 

i have created an account on livejournal in order to access some of your friends only blogs, and have already added many of you as friends!

my site is : dizzydisney.livejournal.com

feel free to add me! and thanks to everyone again!


----------



## mickeyfan85

seastars said:


> Not sure about the streaming - but I also use uTorrent for my episodes (House!!) and I found a different way if you're willing to pay for them that's completely legal and won't get you kicked off the program. It's called Amazon Unbox, and you can download complete seasons of new shows, and if you miss one it's usually up for download like a day or two later. It's usually $1.89 an episode, which isn't too bad. It depends on the show though - some they have and some they don't.



You can watch house and many other shows online at the channel's website.  For instance, I catch Grey's Anatomy everyweek on ABC.com and the Office on NBC.com.  Check it out!


----------



## sylvesterT21

mickeyfan85 said:


> You can watch house and many other shows online at the channel's website.  For instance, I catch Grey's Anatomy everyweek on ABC.com and the Office on NBC.com.  Check it out!



Good call....

And most shows on ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS are free online from their networks (you just have to deal with the occasionally 30 second commercial break)

and they're up for at least a few weeks (some are up for months or until the season is over)

That way you can keep up with your shows on your free time (legally) without having to buy anything


----------



## seastars

sylvesterT21 said:


> Good call....
> 
> And most shows on ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS are free online from their networks (you just have to deal with the occasionally 30 second commercial break)
> 
> and they're up for at least a few weeks (some are up for months or until the season is over)
> 
> That way you can keep up with your shows on your free time (legally) without having to buy anything



I wonder if they'd block sites like http://www.free-tv-video-online.info . Those just have videos of the shows for free hosted on other sites, so you aren't really downloading anything illegal.


----------



## theblondebee

Hey guys! I dont know if I have introduced myself...well I think I did but I am Chelsea and I arrive May 28.

I kinda started a blog and the link is ....
http://disneyblondie08.blogspot.com/

I cannot wait to see you guys down there!


----------



## porterella

Is it mandatory that we have to do the roommate notification?


----------



## lbdpw1285

I've been lurking the last couple of weeks. Got turned down for Fall 08.  Maybe because I didn't choose QSF&B. But I did choose merchandise. Oh well.
Going to try again for Spring 09. 

Trying to plan that out now.
If I get accepted, (please) Moms is coming down with me to set up. Mom & Dad will probably come down when I'm done to help me move out.
Here's the Q. I understand you have to work until the last day, not a problem. When is the graduation? The final week or week before that? 
If everyone phases in and out to start and finish the CP, are there several "Graduations"?
Next Q. After your last workday, the next day you are out of the program, how long are you given to get out of housing?
Thanx all for your help


----------



## Board57796

porterella said:


> Is it mandatory that we have to do the roommate notification?



Nope.


----------



## impsythealmighty

bennyb98 said:


> The internet is ok during normal hours but pretty slow when everyone else is on during the evenings.  You can pay for faster internet but I didn't and still managed to survivor but it was hard at times even getting a youtube video to load.



What's the deal with paying for faster internet? Is it through Disney? Expensive? I get really frustrated with slow internet, and if it's so slow I can't stream my shows online then I'm either gonna have to pay for better service or buy myself a tivo.


----------



## Sorahana

tinyt396 said:


> When I was on my program in 2005 we had to work our last 2 days before we left.  If we didn't work then we would have a no rehire status.  Not sure what the rule is now but that's what happened when I was there.  It sucked cause my family came to visit me but they had fun in the parks without me and my manager actually let me have an extra break to eat dinner with them since I had to work.



I called the program/housing people and they said it should be okay since I was scheduled but I gave the shift away. They told me to have my manager call me if they had a problem with that, but she said since I gave my shift away I should be alright.


----------



## Joanna71985

theblondebee said:


> Hey guys! I dont know if I have introduced myself...well I think I did but I am Chelsea and I arrive May 28.
> 
> I kinda started a blog and the link is ....
> http://disneyblondie08.blogspot.com/
> 
> I cannot wait to see you guys down there!



Great! I can't wait to read it. 



porterella said:


> Is it mandatory that we have to do the roommate notification?



Nope. I never have.



lbdpw1285 said:


> I've been lurking the last couple of weeks. Got turned down for Fall 08.  Maybe because I didn't choose QSF&B. But I did choose merchandise. Oh well.
> Going to try again for Spring 09.
> 
> Trying to plan that out now.
> If I get accepted, (please) Moms is coming down with me to set up. Mom & Dad will probably come down when I'm done to help me move out.
> Here's the Q. I understand you have to work until the last day, not a problem. When is the graduation? The final week or week before that?
> If everyone phases in and out to start and finish the CP, are there several "Graduations"?
> Next Q. After your last workday, the next day you are out of the program, how long are you given to get out of housing?
> Thanx all for your help



Graduation is a few weeks before the end of the program. And no, everyone goes to the same graduation (there is 2 days, back to back).

And you have til 11am on check-out day to be out.


----------



## apecharge

Hey guys!  Here is my new live journal thing I promised I would tell you about when it got up and running!

http://apecharge.livejournal.com/

Please feel free to read along and join me there for my CP adventure.  It is a lot more fun to write when you know people read it lol.


----------



## meederman

Hey I just found out couple weeks ago that I accepted into the program as a hopper. and I got few questions.

How does the hopper position work? How do I switch jobs in that position? Is there anybody who has been hopper before? 

2nd question is concerning roommates, If I problem with my roommates can change apartments? Don't Worry I am very cool guy, I don't drink allot and I am very laid back, It's just My brother and My 2 sisters had problems with there roommates in others colleges.

Finally,  Can I make to Islands of Adventure without a car?(I always wanted go there since I was 12)  I don't live that far from Orlando I live in Panama City. Its just my parents are nervous about Orlando Traffic. I never been in Orlando before, Is traffic there really that bad, should I convince my parents to bring the car Orlando to go the other places in south Florida?  

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> Hey I just found out couple weeks ago that I accepted into the program as a hopper. and I got few questions.
> 
> How does the hopper position work? How do I switch jobs in that position? Is there anybody who has been hopper before?
> 
> 2nd question is concerning roommates, If I problem with my roommates can change apartments? Don't Worry I am very cool guy, I don't drink allot and I am very laid back, It's just My brother and My 2 sisters had problems with there roommates in others colleges.
> 
> Finally,  Can I make to Islands of Adventure without a car?(I always wanted go there since I was 12)  I don't live that far from Orlando I live in Panama City. Its just my parents are nervous about Orlando Traffic. I never been in Orlando before, Is traffic there really that bad, should I convince my parents to bring the car Orlando to go the other places in south Florida?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated?



Welcome!! 

1) I'm not 100% positive about the position. But I do know you will be moving around a lot. You will be trained in several roles.

2) Yes, you will be able to change apartments. But unless it is for changing when turning 21, you will have to pay $50 to switch.

3) Unless you have a car, it would be tricky getting there (unless you go with friends). Having a car makes getting to these places a lot easier!


----------



## meederman

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> 1) I'm not 100% positive about the position. But I do know you will be moving around a lot. You will be trained in several roles.
> 
> 2) Yes, you will be able to change apartments. But unless it is for changing when turning 21, you will have to pay $50 to switch.
> 
> 3) Unless you have a car, it would be tricky getting there (unless you go with friends). Having a car makes getting to these places a lot easier!




Thank you Joanna. 

I will try to convince them to let me bring a car.
Is the traffic there that bad?

yes I will be 21.

How good is transportation to work and to other places where they provide?


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> Thank you Joanna.
> 
> I will try to convince them to let me bring a car.
> Is the traffic there that bad?
> 
> yes I will be 21.
> 
> How good is transportation to work and to other places where they provide?



You're welcome. 

I don't think the traffic is that bad (then again, I have never had a car with me). The transportation is doable, but again- having a car makes getting around so much easier (especially if you want to go to other places, like Universal).


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Thank you Joanna.
> 
> I will try to convince them to let me bring a car.
> Is the traffic there that bad?
> 
> yes I will be 21.
> 
> How good is transportation to work and to other places where they provide?



Welcome!

Like Joanna suggested, bring a car if you can. While transportation is reliable and somewhat frequent, you will find that it is much easier and convenient to get around if you have a car (not to mention having broader access to all that Central Florida has to offer). Traffic really isn't that bad... save the occasional events that happen (marathons, etc).

Which hopper role did you select? Resorts Hopper or Parks Hopper (just mentioned as "hopper" alone on program documentation).


----------



## meederman

csaribay said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Like Joanna suggested, bring a car if you can. While transportation is reliable and somewhat frequent, you will find that it is much easier and convenient to get around if you have a car (not to mention having broader access to all that Central Florida has to offer). Traffic really isn't that bad... save the occasional events that happen (marathons, etc).
> 
> Which hopper role did you select? Resorts Hopper or Parks Hopper (just mentioned as "hopper" alone on program documentation).



Yeah I got this Role.


    * Working in different locations within the same role, or working in multiple roles
    * Must be receptive to working in all of the following roles:
          o Quick Service Food & Beverage
          o Merchandise
          o Attractions
          o Main Entrance Operations
          o Custodial

Yeah It just said hopper on my notification letter with theses listed roles.

so would that  be parks hopper?


----------



## meederman

Oh yeah I forgot to ask about this question?

When I work at the  park and get a break for lunch do I have pay some crazy price for food everyday.(Example paying 5 dollars for Churro lol) Do they have discounts for food(I know There 20% but not completely sure how it works yet) or do they have cafeteria?

Thank you for your replys Joanna and csaribay your very quick answering my questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask about this question?
> 
> When I work at the  park and get a break for lunch do I have pay some crazy price for food everyday.(Example paying 5 dollars for Churro lol) Do they have discounts for food(I know There 20% but not completely sure how it works yet) or do they have cafeteria?
> 
> Thank you for your replys Joanna and csaribay your very quick answering my questions.



There are no discounts for the CM break areas, but it is not that bad.

That being said, I wouldn't buy lunch everyday. It can really add up. I highly recommend making lunch some of the time and bringing it with you.


----------



## bennyb98

meederman said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask about this question?
> 
> When I work at the  park and get a break for lunch do I have pay some crazy price for food everyday.(Example paying 5 dollars for Churro lol) Do they have discounts for food(I know There 20% but not completely sure how it works yet) or do they have cafeteria?
> 
> Thank you for your replys Joanna and csaribay your very quick answering my questions.



I would eat at the Cast Cafe at DAK almost everyday and I didn't find it too bad.  You could get an order of chicken nuggets or hamburger and fries and a drink for about $5.


----------



## disasterpiece

this is a really silly and completely irrelevant question, but it popped into my mind earlier... as a CP (or CM) do you get admittance to special parties (like Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party) and during Extra Magic Hours? just curious...


----------



## Joanna71985

disasterpiece said:


> this is a really silly and completely irrelevant question, but it popped into my mind earlier... as a CP (or CM) do you get admittance to special parties (like Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party) and during Extra Magic Hours? just curious...



You have to pay for them. But there are certain dates that are discounted.


----------



## lindz0625

okay so heres the deal tyler asked me to post this to let everyone know.... i know that there were a lot of questions about patterson and roomate notification stuff, so here goes. 
Patterson is opening the weekend of may 17th, but it wont be open to fall advantage people yet, they are going to open it to the people who are extending their programs from the spring. Then theyre gonna open it to fa later on. 

And if you did the roomate notification thing, then they have pre placed you in a complex. You dont get to choose which one you want. 

Okay just wanted to put all that out there. I hope it helped!!!


----------



## M.I.C.

hey, I'm a senior in HS and I really wanna do this in Spring 2009 I'm thinking. I got a couple questions, 1 being How many people get accepted vs. how many are turned down? What besides the interview goes into their decision? I'm in complete fear of being rejected from it cuz I really wanna do it lol. Another being around when does the Spring CP usually go from? I don't know if it's a set date or anything every year or if it changes?


----------



## csaribay

M.I.C. said:


> hey, I'm a senior in HS and I really wanna do this in Spring 2009 I'm thinking. I got a couple questions, 1 being How many people get accepted vs. how many are turned down? What besides the interview goes into their decision? I'm in complete fear of being rejected from it cuz I really wanna do it lol. Another being around when does the Spring CP usually go from? I don't know if it's a set date or anything every year or if it changes?



Well... things seem to indicate that anyone who has a generally positive interview and a reasonable record will be extended a role by college recruiting. As far as how the interview goes, I have a blog post written about it here, and I think there's a full list of questions people have been asked previously floating somewhere on the boards. I'll go on to say that the program is selective however, and not everyone who applies is extended a role offer.

As far as the spring CP terms go, there are usually numerous sets of dates that stem from mid/late-January through mid-May. More information on program seasons is available here.


----------



## sylvesterT21

M.I.C. said:


> hey, I'm a senior in HS and I really wanna do this in Spring 2009 I'm thinking. I got a couple questions, 1 being How many people get accepted vs. how many are turned down? What besides the interview goes into their decision? I'm in complete fear of being rejected from it cuz I really wanna do it lol. Another being around when does the Spring CP usually go from? I don't know if it's a set date or anything every year or if it changes?



The application/interview is nothing too complicated (not too much pressure)....and a fear of being rejected is no reason not to try!


----------



## M.I.C.

Thanks for the info, of course I'll try I just don't want to be basing my entire next Spring on thinking I'm going there and then not being accepted.


----------



## CelticBelle

Im sure youll have plenty on notice before then.  Just go about everything as normal.  Before you know it, it will be september/october and you can apply.  I think if you apply early you will be able to find out sooner.  then you can work on preparing yourself to leave school and finish your semester.  Until you apply though, theres not much to do.  You can always preoccupy yourself with the community board, the podcast...or pretend to plan a trip or 2 to WDW!  Hahah really...im not joking...that is how pathetic I can get.


----------



## Caroleella

I have a really random question.  If we get an apartment in Chatham and have a balcony, are there any rules about what we can put on the balcony?  Specifically, will I be able to grow some plants out there?


----------



## bennyb98

Caroleella said:


> I have a really random question.  If we get an apartment in Chatham and have a balcony, are there any rules about what we can put on the balcony?  Specifically, will I be able to grow some plants out there?



I'm not sure, I don't see it being a problem.  The only time I ever had an issue was when one of my roommates left one of the dining room chairs out on the balcony and the next day we got a letter saying that was our first warning not to do that again, so I know they pay attention but I doubt they will have an issue with plants.


----------



## csaribay

Caroleella said:


> I have a really random question.  If we get an apartment in Chatham and have a balcony, are there any rules about what we can put on the balcony?  Specifically, will I be able to grow some plants out there?



I checked the housing contract, and there's nothing that specifically disallows plants on the balcony. I don't know for sure, but odds are that in moderation, it's probably fine.

Apartment furniture on the other hand, as mentioned above, shouldn't be placed out on the balcony overnight.


----------



## Joanna71985

The apartment furniture is not allowed on the balcony.


----------



## meederman

I just found out in order to get college credit I have fax a log sheet to my school every week. Dose the learning center have a fax machine there?

Also Can I request to live at the Vista Way? because it has learning center near by and has all things I need.

and Finally I am looking to go in to a Digital media or Information Technology major, do Disney hold speaker series or networking events for these types of majors?


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> I just found out in order to get college credit I have fax a log sheet to my school every week. Dose the learning center have a fax machine there?
> 
> Also Can I request to live at the Vista Way? because it has learning center near by and has all things I need.
> 
> and Finally I am looking to go in to a Digital media or Information Technology major, do Disney hold speaker series or networking events for these types of majors?



Each apartment complex front desk has fax machines which are free for school/assignment use. Just let them know, and they won't charge you. The learning center at Vista Way also has a fax machine, and they'll fax something for you if it is academically related.

On the subject, yes, you may request to live at Vista Way. Keep in mind that requests are just that- since housing is based upon availability, requests aren't guaranteed.

As far as executive lecturing and networking goes, Disney periodically holds "Career Insights With...", "Executive Speaker Series" and "College Program Alumni Series" sessions with various departments of the Walt Disney World Resort. Several sessions in creative/new media and IT were held last year. Information on these sessions is available in the Communicator Newsletter and  The HUB intranet portal once you arrive.


----------



## AsianAmy

In the 360 degree views on the WDWCollegeProgram page, it seems that people bring small lamps for the set of drawers by their beds. Is this the case? Do people recommend doing this? I'm debating whether or not to leave the small lamp I have at college or if I should bring it to FL...


----------



## csaribay

AsianAmy said:


> In the 360 degree views on the WDWCollegeProgram page, it seems that people bring small lamps for the set of drawers by their beds. Is this the case? Do people recommend doing this? I'm debating whether or not to leave the small lamp I have at college or if I should bring it to FL...



Yeah, my roommate(s) and I all bought lamps for our night stands. It's simply much more convenient and often times more considerate than using the room's built-in lighting.


----------



## Joanna71985

AsianAmy said:


> In the 360 degree views on the WDWCollegeProgram page, it seems that people bring small lamps for the set of drawers by their beds. Is this the case? Do people recommend doing this? I'm debating whether or not to leave the small lamp I have at college or if I should bring it to FL...



I recommend it. I like having my little lamp with me.


----------



## meederman

quick question 
Do you have to bring a tv to the apartment? I looked at the 360 view at the rooms and there was no t.vs.

and does anybody know know how the park hopper role works? I know I asked twice I am just seeing if anyone else on here who has done that role before. 

Thanks for  all the help on here.


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> quick question
> Do you have to bring a tv to the apartment? I looked at the 360 view at the rooms and there was no t.vs.
> 
> and does anybody know know how the park hopper role works? I know I asked twice I am just seeing if anyone else on here who has done that role before.
> 
> Thanks for  all the help on here.



Yeah, you'll need to have your own TV- they aren't included. You might want to wait and see if anyone else your apartment brings one with them, since that could save you some money. Otherwise you can bring your own, or buy one at Walmart/other area stores.

I have knowledge on the resorts hopper only... sorry about that! Hopefully someone else can give you more info who has done it before.


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> quick question
> Do you have to bring a tv to the apartment? I looked at the 360 view at the rooms and there was no t.vs.
> 
> and does anybody know know how the park hopper role works? I know I asked twice I am just seeing if anyone else on here who has done that role before.
> 
> Thanks for  all the help on here.



No, there is no tv there. You would need to bring your own.

I am not 100% positive on the park hopper details, but I know you get trained in several roles. So I am assuming you are moved around as they need people.


----------



## CelticBelle

I read somewhere that hoppers work 2-3 weeks at a location and are then switched.  Im not sure if its flexible or on a schedule.  I also dont know if you do training for several things at once, or just as you go.


----------



## namara87

CelticBelle said:


> I read somewhere that hoppers work 2-3 weeks at a location and are then switched.  Im not sure if its flexible or on a schedule.  I also dont know if you do training for several things at once, or just as you go.



A girl I worked with was a Hopper...although she didn't get trained for her second role till 2.5 months into the program, and after being trained she was only scheduled a handful of shifts at her second location.  I could only assume the case is usually like how you mentioned, but that didn't happen with her.


----------



## M.I.C.

I got some questions about the actual working hours. How many hours do you work per week? Is it a set number like 40 or something how long would a typical shift be? (I know it depends on the role probably but just in general). Also are they flexible about the hours or do you pretty much just have to work as they schedule you?


----------



## tinyt396

M.I.C. said:


> I got some questions about the actual working hours. How many hours do you work per week? Is it a set number like 40 or something how long would a typical shift be? (I know it depends on the role probably but just in general). Also are they flexible about the hours or do you pretty much just have to work as they schedule you?



During the peak times you could be working long hours, sometimes pulling in 60+ hours in a week.  During non-peak times you are guaranteed at least 30 hours, Disney will never give you less than that.  Usually shifts can be anywhere from 6 hours- 12+hours, again it all depends on the season and how busy your location is, and how well staffed you are.  You will be given your scedule the week before and you work what they scedule, more than likely it won't be the same schedule every week.


----------



## RyanS

Ok, late notice, but it's somewhat important...What is the situation with our mailing adresses? Do we get them when we arrive, and are we able to recieve packages?


----------



## csaribay

M.I.C. said:


> I got some questions about the actual working hours. How many hours do you work per week? Is it a set number like 40 or something how long would a typical shift be? (I know it depends on the role probably but just in general). Also are they flexible about the hours or do you pretty much just have to work as they schedule you?



*tinyt396* answered your question pretty perfectly, but I just wanted to add one bit on the flexibility portion. Although you can request certain days off (and the sooner the better) and make your preference known on particular shifts, it is vitally important to understand that "full availability" clause is just that. You will be expected to work your schedule as posted.

You can, of course, give away/trade shifts with your co-workers.



RyanS said:


> Ok, late notice, but it's somewhat important...What is the situation with our mailing adresses? Do we get them when we arrive, and are we able to recieve packages?



You'll know soon after you arrive. If you live at Vista Way, the address is 13501 Meadow Creek Dr., Orlando FL 32821. If you live at Chatham Square/Patterson Court, the street names and addresses vary by each building.


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> I got some questions about the actual working hours. How many hours do you work per week? Is it a set number like 40 or something how long would a typical shift be? (I know it depends on the role probably but just in general). Also are they flexible about the hours or do you pretty much just have to work as they schedule you?



It depends on your role/location. You are guaranteed 35+ per week. However, during Peak times it can be around 50 hours a week.



RyanS said:


> Ok, late notice, but it's somewhat important...What is the situation with our mailing adresses? Do we get them when we arrive, and are we able to recieve packages?



You will get your address after you find out your apartment #.


----------



## M.I.C.

Thanks for the answers


----------



## M.I.C.

Any ideas when the info for the Spring CP will come out? I'm guessing not until after the Summer, when you can actually apply I'm just getting anxious I guess lol. 

Also, what do those of you who are experianced recommend as roles? I really don't think I wanna work with food, I had a job with food once and hated it. I've worked in retail for the last 3 years too so I might want to get away from that but who knows, I don't know what these jobs are like at Disney.


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> Any ideas when the info for the Spring CP will come out? I'm guessing not until after the Summer, when you can actually apply I'm just getting anxious I guess lol.
> 
> Also, what do those of you who are experianced recommend as roles? I really don't think I wanna work with food, I had a job with food once and hated it. I've worked in retail for the last 3 years too so I might want to get away from that but who knows, I don't know what these jobs are like at Disney.



Disney will start recruiting for Spring 2009 in late Sept/early Oct.

Well, this will vary by opinion. I did character attendant, and liked it a lot. I also did merchandise and custodial, and found them pleasant enough.


----------



## M.I.C.

Yeah, right now my 3 main choices in order I think would be 

1. Charector Attendent
2. Merchandise
3. Rides

I don't know much about the Rides roll at this point though.


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> Yeah, right now my 3 main choices in order I think would be
> 
> 1. Charector Attendent
> 2. Merchandise
> 3. Rides
> 
> I don't know much about the Rides roll at this point though.



That's cool. Character attendant and merchandise are good roles.


----------



## sandybobandy

Hey guys!

Okay, so-I'm hoping to do Fall '09 but then extend. Would that then have me at Disney from August '09 to May '10? Does that sound about right?


----------



## csaribay

sandybobandy said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Okay, so-I'm hoping to do Fall '09 but then extend. Would that then have me at Disney from August '09 to May '10? Does that sound about right?



Sounds right to me. You'll also probably have the option to do one additional extension before May '10 that would get you to August '10 (likely just days before your original arrival date about a year prior).


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Okay, so-I'm hoping to do Fall '09 but then extend. Would that then have me at Disney from August '09 to May '10? Does that sound about right?



Yep. That sounds about right.


----------



## M.I.C.

I'm starting to get the feeling that working for Disney might ruin the whole Disney experiance of actually vactioning there


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that working for Disney might ruin the whole Disney experiance of actually vactioning there



It doesn't necessarily. I have been working at Disney on and off since 2005, and it still has as much magic as it did when I was younger. In fact, it may have more.


----------



## sandybobandy

csaribay said:


> Sounds right to me. You'll also probably have the option to do one additional extension before May '10 that would get you to August '10 (likely just days before your original arrival date about a year prior).





Joanna71985 said:


> Yep. That sounds about right.



Jusy what I wanted to hear.

Thanks you two!


----------



## M.I.C.

Sorry for all the questions lol but what about the discount? I thought I read somewhere that family members get a discount on things, anyone know what exactly that is and if your family could book a discounted vacation for AFTER your program?


----------



## tinyt396

M.I.C. said:


> Sorry for all the questions lol but what about the discount? I thought I read somewhere that family members get a discount on things, anyone know what exactly that is and if your family could book a discounted vacation for AFTER your program?




To get your discount you would need to show your cast member ID which you have to give back at the end of your program.  If they come down before you leave your program they can get it.  Merchandise you get 20% discount which again you need your cast member ID for.


----------



## csaribay

M.I.C. said:


> Sorry for all the questions lol but what about the discount? I thought I read somewhere that family members get a discount on things, anyone know what exactly that is and if your family could book a discounted vacation for AFTER your program?



Like *tinyt396* mentioned, you need a current valid ID in order to receive your discount. There is no zero discount on resort stays, packages, tickets or otherwise after you leave the company.

If your area allows you to, you may be able to convert your status to seasonal after you successfully complete your program. So long as you keep your status current by working the number of shifts your area requires per year, you will retain all the benefits and discounts you will have enjoyed on the program.


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Jusy what I wanted to hear.
> 
> Thanks you two!



You're welcome.


----------



## M.I.C.

csaribay said:


> Like *tinyt396* mentioned, you need a current valid ID in order to receive your discount. There is no zero discount on resort stays, packages, tickets or otherwise after you leave the company.
> 
> If your area allows you to, you may be able to convert your status to seasonal after you successfully complete your program. So long as you keep your status current by working the number of shifts your area requires per year, you will retain all the benefits and discounts you will have enjoyed on the program.


Indeed, how IS the discount on passes and resort stays?


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> Indeed, how IS the discount on passes and resort stays?



The resort discount is very nice. It is up to 50% off (with the CM staying there). If the CM is not staying there, it is less (only up to 40%).

Tickets are a lot less. I think it isn't even 15% off.


----------



## jpod523

yet another question about buses:  Where exactly do they take you, non-parks wise.  I heard wal-mart, but is there a sams club near, or any other stores?  Also, where exactly are the housing complexes located?  I think i found them on google earth (is chatham near the outlet mall?), but  I just want to be sure.


----------



## tinyt396

jpod523 said:


> yet another question about buses:  Where exactly do they take you, non-parks wise.  I heard wal-mart, but is there a sams club near, or any other stores?  Also, where exactly are the housing complexes located?  I think i found them on google earth (is chatham near the outlet mall?), but  I just want to be sure.



They have a Wal-mart bus that goes to the Florida Mall one day (at least in 2005 they did) but thats about it.  Everywhere else is parks and resorts.  Chatham and Patterson are walking distance to a Publix, Walgreens (if you don't plan on getting too much stuff).  There is an outlet mall across from the Wal-mart but the buses don't go there.


----------



## lindz0625

hey guys so i got here the other day !! and OMG its amazing im living in chatham. yeah theres buses to the mall, walmart and the beaches. we got our main gate passes today, and are getting our company ids tomorrow. im so excited i got what i wanted. working at the yacht and beach club resort, doing marina dock ops. im recreation. i cant wait. for everything, its a little surreal. it hastn really hit me yet that were here. see you guys soon@!@@


----------



## csaribay

For non-Disney destinations, buses are available on a regularly scheduled basis to Walmart, the Publix Supermarket, Crossroads (which is a strip mall complex near the Downtown Disney/535 entrance to Disney property- they have numerous chain restaurants and a Gooding's Grocery Store) and the Post Office (this is housed in a less popular strip mall). These buses are available every day (or almost every day).

Weekly trips to the Florida Mall are scheduled on non-arrival months. There's also a weekly trip to Give Kids the World (a complex heavily affiliated with the Make a Wish Foundation) on Thursdays, in association with housing's Disney VoluntEARS program. Reservations are required for the latter.

Special excursions to the beach(es), Busch Gardens and sporting games are scheduled sporadically. Keep you ears peeled for these trips- reservations (and sometimes a small fee) are required. They'll be mentioned in bulletin boards near the bus stops, the Communicator and other areas.

Also keep in mind that there are numerous things within walking distance of housing, including the Orlando Premium Outlets (within walking distance of The Commons [across the street], Chatham Square and Patterson Court).


----------



## Joanna71985

lindz0625 said:


> hey guys so i got here the other day !! and OMG its amazing im living in chatham. yeah theres buses to the mall, walmart and the beaches. we got our main gate passes today, and are getting our company ids tomorrow. im so excited i got what i wanted. working at the yacht and beach club resort, doing marina dock ops. im recreation. i cant wait. for everything, its a little surreal. it hastn really hit me yet that were here. see you guys soon@!@@



That's awsome!!


----------



## Board57796

If you extend, do you get a new set of Maingate Passes for that Program? Example: I extend from August 08 to Spring 09, do I get 6 more passes for 3 guests again in January?

And if you extend, do you get to keep your same role?


----------



## er3465

Board57796 said:


> If you extend, do you get a new set of Maingate Passes for that Program? Example: I extend from August 08 to Spring 09, do I get 6 more passes for 3 guests again in January?
> 
> And if you extend, do you get to keep your same role?



You will not get another maingate, and probably will not get another job, however you can request one.


----------



## graygables

Board57796 said:


> And if you extend, do you get to keep your same role?



When my DD extended, she kinda put her foot down for another role and they gave it to her (her manager was really pushing her to extend, but she did NOT want to continue where she was).


----------



## Board57796

er3465 said:


> You will not get another maingate, and probably will not get another job, however you can request one.




Aww bummer (about the Maingate) but good about the job if I get Monorails (I would want to extend that job).

Why don't you get another Maingate if you extend? You get the same perks like discounts, etc so why not that one?


----------



## csaribay

I actually have known the new role request to go both ways, so if you really wanted something different and you were eligible for a transfer (essentially a pretty good record card), you had a reasonable shot of moving around. This is a decision that ultimately has a lot to do with labor availability in the current location and the location where you might want to transfer to.

The Maingate thing is just how the rules are laid out- it's one Maingate per year, even if you extend. Something I'm unclear on is if you were an extension of 2008 and get a Maingate in 09', if your 'used' entitlement count would carry over or not. It doesn't appear to me that the system does that- it seems like it clears each calendar year (so technically, you could be given a Maingate for 2009 that has six additional admissions). Since my extension was self contained in one calendar year, I'd be interested to find out how it works if you're between two calendar years.


----------



## meederman

Hey there again.

Now if I don't bring my car. My sister says that Orlando has an Excellent Mass transportation system. Is that true?

And do Disney provide transportation to places like Universal?


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Hey there again.
> 
> Now if I don't bring my car. My sister says that Orlando has an Excellent Mass transportation system. Is that true?
> 
> And do Disney provide transportation to places like Universal?



Lynx is pretty reliable, but I wouldn't liken it to a massive transportation network like you'd find in major cities such as San Francisco. You can check it out for yourself at GoLynx.com. I used Lynx a couple times to get to the Florida Mall when the housing busses weren't offering runs that worked with my schedule. My personal experience here involved an hour to and from the Florida Mall, which is only nine miles away- it's not necessarily the most convenient option, but it exists. 

Disney doesn't offer regular, scheduled transportation to competing entities, like Universal Studios. On occasion housing sets up excursions for interested participants, but the park-oriented ones were all to Busch Gardens during my time on the program.


----------



## graygables

meederman said:


> Hey there again.
> 
> Now if I don't bring my car. My sister says that Orlando has an Excellent Mass transportation system. Is that true?
> 
> And do Disney provide transportation to places like Universal?



My DDs brought their cars on their programs and were very popular girls.  Even if you can't get public transport, chances are, you'll make some friends who have cars and are willing to go fun places with you.  Be sure to help pay for the gas and everyone will be happy!


----------



## Traveliz

csaribay said:


> I actually have known the new role request to go both ways, so if you really wanted something different and you were eligible for a transfer (essentially a pretty good record card), you had a reasonable shot of moving around. This is a decision that ultimately has a lot to do with labor availability in the current location and the location where you might want to transfer to.
> 
> The Maingate thing is just how the rules are laid out- it's one Maingate per year, even if you extend. Something I'm unclear on is if you were an extension of 2008 and get a Maingate in 09', if your 'used' entitlement count would carry over or not. It doesn't appear to me that the system does that- it seems like it clears each calendar year (so technically, you could be given a Maingate for 2009 that has six additional admissions). Since my extension was self contained in one calendar year, I'd be interested to find out how it works if you're between two calendar years.



I am almost positive my daughter who did Fall 2007 and then Spring 2008 had two separate maingates.  She was saying something about it when we left -- I will ask her later.

ETA:  She said she had a different one for each year -- she was able to keep the 2007 one but had to turn in the 2008 one at the end of her program.

She also transferred roles as well alot of her friends, although I know she said a few were denied transfers.

Liz


----------



## abarnett

Hello All!

Just a quick question. I am a vegan (which means I don't use any animal products, in my food or on my body) and I noticed that all of the footwear requirements mentioned leather. I am fairly sure it wouldn't be a problem for me to use a leather alternative. Does anyone know this for sure or are there any other veggies out there doing the college program???


----------



## csaribay

abarnett said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Just a quick question. I am a vegan (which means I don't use any animal products, in my food or on my body) and I noticed that all of the footwear requirements mentioned leather. I am fairly sure it wouldn't be a problem for me to use a leather alternative. Does anyone know this for sure or are there any other veggies out there doing the college program???



Most areas require a polishable shoe surface... a leather alternative would be fine in most instances. The exact verbage in many areas is similar to "shoes are to be (color), polishable lace-ups with low-heel, slip resistant soles and no visible logos or stitching."

You won't know for sure until you receive your area information. Some areas have much different requirements.


----------



## Fairyprincess316

Hey guys I have a quick question... How big are the windows in the apartments?? Thanks for you help as always!!


----------



## bennyb98

Fairyprincess316 said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question... How big are the windows in the apartments?? Thanks for you help as always!!



Not exactly sure of the measurements if that is what you want, but they are all standard size windows.


----------



## Sehsun

abarnett said:


> ......are there any other veggies out there doing the college program???



Hi Ashley,
I do not eat meat, and I did the fall 2007 program. Something that is great to take advantage of are the many places to eat on Disney property. One of my favorite places to eat was Morocco at Epcot - hummus, couscous, tabbouleh, etc. - yum!

Also, if there aren't many or any vegetarian/vegan options on a menu at a Disney table-service restaurant, I've heard some chefs like to cater to your special dietary needs because they get to make something new and different.


----------



## M.I.C.

Joanna71985 said:


> The resort discount is very nice. It is up to 50% off (with the CM staying there). If the CM is not staying there, it is less (only up to 40%).
> 
> Tickets are a lot less. I think it isn't even 15% off.



Nice, thanks. Let's say I did the Spring Program that ends in May, but while I'm in the porgram in the Spring, I book a vacation with my family for let's say December or something, would I be able to do that discounted do you think?


----------



## tinyt396

M.I.C. said:


> Nice, thanks. Let's say I did the Spring Program that ends in May, but while I'm in the porgram in the Spring, I book a vacation with my family for let's say December or something, would I be able to do that discounted do you think?



To get the discounts you need your cast member ID, if you stay seasonal you would still have one so you could get the discount.  But if you leave after your program you will not get to use the discount anymore.


----------



## M.I.C.

Yea I know, but I wouldn't be staying seasonal but I'd be booking and paying while in the program


----------



## csaribay

M.I.C. said:


> Yea I know, but I wouldn't be staying seasonal but I'd be booking and paying while in the program



Unfortunately that's not possible. You need a valid cast member ID presented at check-in to validate the rate. If you don't have one, your discount will be converted to the public rack-rates. Plus, you can't pay in full for future resort stays on discount- only the one night deposit.

Seasonal is something you should strongly consider- many areas only require one single shift a year.


----------



## Joanna71985

Board57796 said:


> If you extend, do you get a new set of Maingate Passes for that Program? Example: I extend from August 08 to Spring 09, do I get 6 more passes for 3 guests again in January?
> 
> And if you extend, do you get to keep your same role?



I believe you would. Since the maingate expires Dec 31 (I think).



M.I.C. said:


> Nice, thanks. Let's say I did the Spring Program that ends in May, but while I'm in the porgram in the Spring, I book a vacation with my family for let's say December or something, would I be able to do that discounted do you think?



It wouldn't work unfortunately. You need a current ID when you check in. So you would need to be seasonal, and have a currently ID with you at check-in.


----------



## Board57796

With the discount being higher if the CM is staying in the room versus just booking the room, how does the hotel know? I mean, what is keeping a CM from booking a room saying they will be staying there to get the 50% discount versus the 40% if they don't stay there? 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Traveliz

Board57796 said:


> With the discount being higher if the CM is staying in the room versus just booking the room, how does the hotel know? I mean, what is keeping a CM from booking a room saying they will be staying there to get the 50% discount versus the 40% if they don't stay there?
> 
> Does that make sense?



The difference is basically in that with the one family and friends discount the CM just needs to come by the hotel within ten days of check in to show their ID.

For the CM discount the CM actually has to be there at check in to do the checking in.  Sometimes with the CMs schedule's that is really hard to work out.

Liz


----------



## Board57796

Traveliz said:


> The difference is basically in that with the one family and friends discount the CM just needs to come by the hotel within ten days of check in to show their ID.
> 
> For the CM discount the CM actually has to be there at check in to do the checking in.  Sometimes with the CMs schedule's that is really hard to work out.
> 
> Liz



Gotcha thanks.  I've been talking to the Tranportation CP Manager and he says 99% of the CP shifts are normally at night from 8 or 9pm to about 2 or 3am, so hopefully I will have time during the day to check them in. And they're staying at the Contemporary so maybe I can just hop off the monorail I will (hopefully) be driving and check em in


----------



## Traveliz

Board57796 said:


> Gotcha thanks.  I've been talking to the Tranportation CP Manager and he says 99% of the CP shifts are normally at night from 8 or 9pm to about 2 or 3am, so hopefully I will have time during the day to check them in. And they're staying at the Contemporary so maybe I can just hop off the monorail I will (hopefully) be driving and check em in



Something to think about too when you are checking on the discount - if its the CM discount then you have to be on the reservation which means there will likely be an extra person charge on the room.

We found that unless we knew our daughter would be staying with us for sure - -for example when the extended family came to visit - it was actually cheaper to get the friends discount and just have her stay at the apt.

One time though part way through she was able to stay with us and we just went to the desk and they added her on.

Liz


----------



## csaribay

Traveliz said:


> Something to think about too when you are checking on the discount - if its the CM discount then you have to be on the reservation which means there will likely be an extra person charge on the room.



Yeah, there's a lot of truth in this. Like other resort reservations, if you exceed more than two adults in the room, you're subject to additional fees for the extra adults. There's one exception to this: making a hotel room reservation at Disney Vacation Club resorts are exempt from this extra adult fee (we went for the cast discount at Saratoga Springs once and there were three adults in the room - no additional fee applied).


----------



## CelticBelle

Going along with this discount topic.  Im hoping to have my fiance come to florida while in on the program so we can see each other etc.  I know that he cant stay in the apartments, so i figured we could stay on property.  I know that you should probably book asap, but I wont know my schedule and hes a firefighter and had a very irregular schedule too.  Any ideas of when I should book.  Also any ideas of where to stay on a cheaper budget.  I wish it could be something nicer since it will be his first time at wdw and my first time in one of the resorts, but when you dont have much money sometimes you dont have many options.  I was hoping the discount could help me out on that.  Any ideas?


----------



## Board57796

csaribay said:


> Yeah, there's a lot of truth in this. Like other resort reservations, if you exceed more than two adults in the room, you're subject to additional fees for the extra adults. There's one exception to this: making a hotel room reservation at Disney Vacation Club resorts are exempt from this extra adult fee (we went for the cast discount at Saratoga Springs once and there were three adults in the room - no additional fee applied).




Yeah I see your guys' point.

They are thinking about a suite at either the Contemporary or Grand Floridian, and when I checked, the price didn't change when I added one more person (ie me), but it did for a regular room.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Book as soon as you know! Basically, each resort has a set number of rooms at each discount level. The longer you wait, the less likely you will be to get your full discount, especially during peak season. Remember- as long as you cancel within 24 hours you get your deposit back.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I just finished all my paperwork at college to be able to do the program and get some credits. However, they told me I had to enroll in two classes while in the program; a communications class (to get my credits) and any other class of my choice. So what would the communications class be? and when do I actually sign up for the classes I want/have to take?


----------



## futreWDI

Here is a link to a guide of all of the classes that the College Program offers. Hope it helps!!! Also, you will register for classes on your second day.


----------



## csaribay

duplicate post.... see below


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I just finished all my paperwork at college to be able to do the program and get some credits. However, they told me I had to enroll in two classes while in the program; a communications class (to get my credits) and any other class of my choice. So what would the communications class be? and when do I actually sign up for the classes I want/have to take?



On your second day, you'll be enrolling for classes.

Disney Communications is a basic primer to contemporary human communication with both some rhetoric and theory, and several assigned demonstrations (speeches). It's a pretty simply laid out, and focuses quite a bit on effective delivery with public speaking. The instructor (at least as of last year) was a pretty funny guy, so the courses weren't too dry.

Info from wdwcollegeprogram.com...


			
				Disney Communications Course said:
			
		

> *Location*: The Walt Disney World Resort, Lake Buena Vista, Florida
> *Length*:  44 hours
> *Dates*: June 2000-Present
> 
> *Objective*: To provide the opportunity to learn the concepts inherent in business  communications and apply them in the workplace.
> 
> *Learning Outcome*: Upon successful completion of this course, the participant  will be able to identify basic listening skills; appreciate the various methods  people use to process information; use an inclusive approach in communication;  and handle complex situations including meetings, presentations and facilitated  classes.  Emphasis is placed on preparation and delivery techniques for public  speaking.
> 
> *Instruction*: Major topics covered in the course are principles of  communications; personal communication styles; effective listening;  communication awareness; meetings and groups; public communication  preparation and delivery; informative speech; and persuasive speech.  Methods  of instruction include lecture, discussion, classroom exercises, case studies,  audio-visual material, midterm and final exam.
> 
> _*Credit Recommendation*: In lower-division baccalaureate/associate degree  category or upper-division baccalaureate degree category, 3 semester hours in  Communications, Hospitality Management or Business Administration (2/00)  (1/03)_.



Note that this info is off the educator section of the website, on the student side there appears to be a new communications course this year, though it seems somewhat similar to the this one.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Thank you very much!


----------



## camccoy1

I'm doing the program right now.  I'm in Epcot doing F&B QSR.  Which I thought was really strange that they put me there because of a tattoo I have on my wrist.  Well, it was brought to my attention today that it's not allowed.  So what do I do?  I haven't officially started working yet.  Just training.  Who do I need to contact in order to switch roles?


----------



## CelticBelle

camccoy1 said:


> I'm doing the program right now.  I'm in Epcot doing F&B QSR.  Which I thought was really strange that they put me there because of a tattoo I have on my wrist.  Well, it was brought to my attention today that it's not allowed.  So what do I do?  I haven't officially started working yet.  Just training.  Who do I need to contact in order to switch roles?



I believe there is makeup type stuff you can use to cover it up.  You could look into something like that.  At least it is a quick temporary fix.


----------



## camccoy1

I thought of that, but make up is not allowed in Food and Beverage when the tattoo is on your wrist.  Any other suggestions?  PLEASE!


----------



## CelticBelle

I thought that you were allowed to wear long sleeve shirts underneath whatever you have to wear.  Im not sure if it would cover your tattoo, but thats all I can think of.  Did you let them know you have a tattoo?  why did they put you there? 

If your clothes wont cover it I dont know how you change roles.


----------



## camccoy1

I don't know what I'm gonna do.  They knew about it.  I think my recruiter just may not have recorded it or something.  I have to find out.


----------



## csaribay

camccoy1 said:


> I don't know what I'm gonna do.  They knew about it.  I think my recruiter just may not have recorded it or something.  I have to find out.



Just take a moment to breath. Things sometimes get lost in the shuffle, and so long as you've been forthcoming so far, you hopefully should be okay. If you are able to completely cover the tattoo with a long sleeve shirt (available at costuming centers, ask costuming for specific colors that match your costume), then you shouldn't have any issues. Other than that, as you've probably already heard, QSR doesn't allow you to cover up tattoos with makeup... if you can't conceal with the tattoo with a long sleeve, you have a couple options:

*Visit the Program Support Manager*: I just checked some things, and it looks like the Program Support Manager will be out of the office until Monday. What you want to do as soon as possible is to visit her (Kelly Prezioso) - her office is to the left side of Clubroom Thirteen501 at Vista Way. She will be able to help you tide the waters and figure out the next step. To call, it's extension 1354 within housing or 407-827-1354 outside of housing.

*Contact Housing's Program Office*: If you are unable to wait that long, contact housing's program office at 7721 inside housing, or 407-827-7721 outside housing. You can also visit them (without an appointment) by visiting their office on the second floor of The Commons. They should be able to help, but the amount they are able to do may be limited (the Program Support Manager is the best route). 

*Visit your area's Cast Service Manager*: You can also visit the Cast Service Manager area in your area, I believe at Epcot, they're all in a central office within the Cast Service building  (they're in the blue section with the large Spaceship Earth mural, with a Golden Yellow "Cast Service" faceplate near the door).

The roles that you should be able participate in from what I can tell are Merchandise, Character Performer (past audition required), Full Service Food and Beverage, Hospitality and Vacation Planner. All require the use of stage makeup appropriate to your skin tone (like Dermablend) to conceal the tattoo.


----------



## pinkpanda38

camccoy1 said:


> I'm doing the program right now.  I'm in Epcot doing F&B QSR.  Which I thought was really strange that they put me there because of a tattoo I have on my wrist.  Well, it was brought to my attention today that it's not allowed.  So what do I do?  I haven't officially started working yet.  Just training.  Who do I need to contact in order to switch roles?



I had a friend who had a visible tattoo and she used cover-up and foundation to cover the tattoo. It wasn't that big so it worked. Just an idea!


----------



## kandeebunny

Bill Nye works AMAZINGLY for covering tattoos and is rather inexpensive you can buy it online.  It comes in a container with 5 or 6 colors so you can blend to match your skin exactly.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

According to the poster, makeup on the wrist is not allowed in F&B, and I must say I agree. I currently work in a restaurant, and there is simply too much risk of the makeup getting into the food. Talk to your homeroom manager. Wear long sleeves if you can until you get it sorted out. Almost all costumes have a long sleeved option. Long sleeves or pants are the preferred methods for covering tattoos. (I know it's hot, but it's just one of those things.) Good luck!


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Question: My mother plans to spend the last few days of my CP with me and she wants to stay at a resort. If she checks in before my CP is over but leaves after it's over, can she get the disccount?


----------



## tinyt396

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Question: My mother plans to spend the last few days of my CP with me and she wants to stay at a resort. If she checks in before my CP is over but leaves after it's over, can she get the disccount?



When I was there in 2005 (it may have changed since then) you would need your cast member id at check in that is all so you should be fine.  However you might want to keep in mind that the week of christmas and new years are black out dates for cast member discount.  My check out date was January 2 and so my family wasn't able to stay at the resorts due to the black out.  Again this may have changed since I have been there.


----------



## Traveliz

tinyt396 said:


> When I was there in 2005 (it may have changed since then) you would need your cast member id at check in that is all so you should be fine.  However you might want to keep in mind that the week of christmas and new years are black out dates for cast member discount.  My check out date was January 2 and so my family wasn't able to stay at the resorts due to the black out.  Again this may have changed since I have been there.



This past year there were CM discounts for the resorts over the Christmas/New Years holiday - I don't know so much for Christmas but for a few days past and through New Years.

Liz


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

I thought the blackout dates were only for the free entrance to the parks?


----------



## csaribay

Caribbeanprincess said:


> I thought the blackout dates were only for the free entrance to the parks?



Unfortunately there are several possible discount block-out periods for rooms, merchandise and food and beverage. Most of these are around the busiest time of the year, from the week leading up to Christmas going through the first week of January.

Your cast ID provides you admission to the parks 365 days a year... that doesn't carry any block-out dates. Your Blue Main Entrance Pass (used to provide your friends/family entrance into the parks) on the other hand is subject to block-out periods throughout the year. At least one park is available virtually every day of the year on that particular pass (save the busy Christmas week), though.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

As far as I know there are no black out dates for discount (though high volume may make it harder.) In 2006 my family stayed over New Years Eve (arrived December 20 left Jan 2) and I got my 50% discount on the resorts.


----------



## kandeebunny

Is there a local CVS by any of the housing or is it all Walgreens?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> Is there a local CVS by any of the housing or is it all Walgreens?



There is a CVS in the general area, but not really within walking distance. It's a little less than half way between Vista Way/Chatham Square if you take the south route (535 to World Dr. to Intl. Dr. South). Here's a link to the store, and a map on Google Maps (Point A is Chatham, B is CVS, C is Vista).


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi all. I've been a Disboard member for awhile. Been a WDW fanatic since I can remember. I've got twins - 19 years old. One is a Math Ed major, the other a Hotel/Resort Management major - attending separate colleges. They just finished their first year!  Yeah! 

I am interested in finding out as much as I possibly can about the Disney College Program specifically for my son - the Hotel/Resort Mgmt major - if not for both of my kids, and I really don't know where to start. I don't see much information on the collegeprogram website for parents, so I'm going to post here.

I'm going to start at square one:

What's the difference between the "college program", and the "career start program"? 
Is there a difference between the CP and an internship? If so, what?

What if the college presentations are not given at the college my son is attending? (I once saw a list and his school wasn't on it, although a S.U.N.Y. close by was) He attends S.U.N.Y. Delhi in upstate NY.

If his college doesn't host the Disney presentation does that mean they don't except any credits he earns there? Can he still apply and attend the CP?

When do the presentations come around for a Spring 09 program? When would he apply?

What type of criteria does a student have to meet to be considered for the program? GPA, extra curricular, etc? I see talk on the boards about interviews, this is part of being accepted? How long is the interview, where does it take place? Do you have to go down to FLA for the interview or can it be done over the phone or at the students college?

What is the minimum GPA accepted? He is a struggling student who had special services in high school and chose not to have special services in college (he's really trying to do it himself).

Does time spent in the CP count as credits to college, or does a student have to attend classes while there? If so, do all colleges accept those credits?

Is it worth it for an education major to do the program? My daughter is interested but isn't sure how it will benefit her as a math ed major.

If the student isn't accepted into the program the first time he tries can he reapply for the following semester, and on and on?

That's it for now, I'm sure I'll have so many more questions. Any answers any of you can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Joanna71985

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi all. I've been a Disboard member for awhile. Been a WDW fanatic since I can remember. I've got twins - 19 years old. One is a Math Ed major, the other a Hotel/Resort Management major - attending separate colleges. They just finished their first year!  Yeah!
> 
> I am interested in finding out as much as I possibly can about the Disney College Program specifically for my son - the Hotel/Resort Mgmt major - if not for both of my kids, and I really don't know where to start. I don't see much information on the collegeprogram website for parents, so I'm going to post here.
> 
> I'm going to start at square one:
> 
> What's the difference between the "college program", and the "career start program"?
> Is there a difference between the CP and an internship? If so, what?
> 
> What if the college presentations are not given at the college my son is attending? (I once saw a list and his school wasn't on it, although a S.U.N.Y. close by was) He attends S.U.N.Y. Delhi in upstate NY.
> 
> If his college doesn't host the Disney presentation does that mean they don't except any credits he earns there? Can he still apply and attend the CP?
> 
> When do the presentations come around for a Spring 09 program? When would he apply?
> 
> What type of criteria does a student have to meet to be considered for the program? GPA, extra curricular, etc? I see talk on the boards about interviews, this is part of being accepted? How long is the interview, where does it take place? Do you have to go down to FLA for the interview or can it be done over the phone or at the students college?
> 
> What is the minimum GPA accepted? He is a struggling student who had special services in high school and chose not to have special services in college (he's really trying to do it himself).
> 
> Does time spent in the CP count as credits to college, or does a student have to attend classes while there? If so, do all colleges accept those credits?
> 
> Is it worth it for an education major to do the program? My daughter is interested but isn't sure how it will benefit her as a math ed major.
> 
> If the student isn't accepted into the program the first time he tries can he reapply for the following semester, and on and on?
> 
> That's it for now, I'm sure I'll have so many more questions. Any answers any of you can provide would be very much appreciated.


1) the College Program is for people in college. The only requirement is that you are at least 18, and completed at least 1 semester. The CS is for people out of HS.

2) You can view the presentation online (the E-Presentation). Then you just call to set up an interview.

3) It doesn't matter. I know people who have done the CP without credits. Also, you may still be able to get credit even if the school doesn't host the CP.

4) Disney will start recruiting for Spring 2009 in late Sept/early Oct.

5) The only requirements for the CP are: at least 18, completed one semester, is a current student (PT/FT), is in good standing with the school, and has a good personal record.

6) It varies by school, but usually is it a 2.0 GPA.

7) It can. People can get credits for doing the CP. I have.

8) Yes. It is worth it for every major.

9) Yes. You can retry if not accepted the first time.


----------



## DeeCee735

Thank you so much for all those answers! That was quick. One more question, if my kids do the e-presentation , can they also attend the college presentations?


----------



## Joanna71985

DeeCee735 said:


> Thank you so much for all those answers! That was quick. One more question, if my kids do the e-presentation , can they also attend the college presentations?



If they want to. But you only need one to apply.


----------



## cprelaxin36

I have a question and hopefully it hasn't been answered or asked

whats the deal with the CP CM discount? I've read instances with 40 to 50 percent off disney resorts but what about everything else?


----------



## meederman

Hey I just curious how does food discount work?

And dose it work for 

Rainforest Cafe, Crystal Palace, Boma or Le cellier Steakhouse?


----------



## Joanna71985

cprelaxin36 said:


> I have a question and hopefully it hasn't been answered or asked
> 
> whats the deal with the CP CM discount? I've read instances with 40 to 50 percent off disney resorts but what about everything else?



Resort discount- it varies by time of year (and also if the CM stays there), but it usually is 50% off.

Merchandise and dining- 20% off. Dining depends on the restaurant.



meederman said:


> Hey I just curious how does food discount work?
> 
> And dose it work for
> 
> Rainforest Cafe, Crystal Palace, Boma or Le cellier Steakhouse?



The dining discount is 20% off. It is for just about all table-service restaurants, and a few counter-service ones. Some of them have time restrictions.

For your examples: Rainforest, No; Crystal Palace, Yes; Le Cellier, Yes.


----------



## Traveliz

Joanna71985 said:


> Resort discount- it varies by time of year (and also if the CM stays there), but it usually is 50% off.
> 
> Merchandise and dining- 20% off. Dining depends on the restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> The dining discount is 20% off. It is for just about all table-service restaurants, and a few counter-service ones. Some of them have time restrictions.
> 
> For your examples: Rainforest, No; Crystal Palace, Yes; Le Cellier, Yes.




No Disney CM discount at the Rainforest but apparently they have their own for CMs - we were there in May and made a mention of the fact that my daughter was headed to work in AK after lunch and they said they have the CM discount there - she did have to show her ID and it was 20%.

Also lots of different offsite restaurants and businesses have CM discounts of their own so its always worth asking.

Liz


----------



## jen22va

I just got my letter today!!!!! I got accepted for Fall '08 in Attractions!!!!! Ahhhh, I'm so freakin excited!!!!  Now the wait for August begins...


----------



## LEXI24

jen22va said:


> I just got my letter today!!!!! I got accepted for Fall '08 in Attractions!!!!! Ahhhh, I'm so freakin excited!!!!  Now the wait for August begins...



congratulations!! I'm going on june 18.


----------



## DisneyL8T

I just got my letter today too! I got role hopper! Has anyone done this role so I can know what to expect? Also, I was hoping to room with a friend of mine who already accepted for Aug. 13th. When I went to check the dates that are available for me, the only one available was Sept. 9th. Does anyone know if there are ways to switch dates of someone who's already been accepted or any possibility that the Aug 13th date might become available again? Thanks!


----------



## meederman

When I am in the program does Disney offer other discounts to other theme parks like universal Or bush gardens?

Are the classes like marketing you worth taking?


----------



## DisneyJersey

meederman said:


> When I am in the program does Disney offer other discounts to other theme parks like universal Or bush gardens?
> 
> Are the classes like marketing you worth taking?



disney DOES NOT offer discounts.. they are both competitors of Disney. Marketing you is a class worth taking, if you want help on interviews, and so forth.


----------



## krysimarie04

camccoy1 said:


> I'm doing the program right now.  I'm in Epcot doing F&B QSR.  Which I thought was really strange that they put me there because of a tattoo I have on my wrist.  Well, it was brought to my attention today that it's not allowed.  So what do I do?  I haven't officially started working yet.  Just training.  Who do I need to contact in order to switch roles?



I wouldn't let it stress you out too much. I have 8 tattoos and have always been able to cover them for every job I've had. I had 5 of them when I did my CP in 06, and one of them was on my wrist! I was a character attendant so i always had to wear pants because of a tattoo on my ankle... and boy let me tell you, the summers were BRUTAL haha. Anyway, I just wore a watch on that wrist. (We had to wear watches, anyway...) But try and do that. As long as it's not obviously visible, they really won't say anything. Mine still showed a little bit but the majority of it was covered. It's basically just a rule so the GUESTS don't see it.


----------



## M.I.C.

Has anyone done Attractions before? If so how was it and can you give a brief description of it cuz I can't seem to find much info on that role.


----------



## LEXI24

Hey, I have a quick question. They say that I'm going to work in QF&B but they didn't told me were exactly. Its possible to know were you going to work?


----------



## Sehsun

LEXI24 said:


> Hey, I have a quick question. They say that I'm going to work in QF&B but they didn't told me were exactly. Its possible to know were you going to work?



They will let you know on the 2nd day of check-in.


----------



## Joanna71985

jen22va said:


> I just got my letter today!!!!! I got accepted for Fall '08 in Attractions!!!!! Ahhhh, I'm so freakin excited!!!!  Now the wait for August begins...



Congrats!!



LEXI24 said:


> Hey, I have a quick question. They say that I'm going to work in QF&B but they didn't told me were exactly. Its possible to know were you going to work?



You find out your area on Day 2, and you find out your exact location in training. For example: I am doing QSFB too. I found out I was working Main Street North on Day 2, but I didn't find out that I was working at Casey's til training.


----------



## kandeebunny

Oh Joanna- Keeper of all Disney CP Knowledge, I have a question for you (well 2 really!)

1) When do we get fitted for our costume?

2) When do we find out what shoes we need to purchase?

I am only wondering due to the fact that actual location isn't found out until training!

Thank you and I hope you are enjoying Casey's!


----------



## Joanna71985

kandeebunny said:


> Oh Joanna- Keeper of all Disney CP Knowledge, I have a question for you (well 2 really!)
> 
> 1) When do we get fitted for our costume?
> 
> 2) When do we find out what shoes we need to purchase?
> 
> I am only wondering due to the fact that actual location isn't found out until training!
> 
> Thank you and I hope you are enjoying Casey's!



You're too kind! 

1) During training, you are taken to the costuming place. For me, it was on the day of the Once Upon a Time is Now (the tour of the MK).

2) Same goes for shoes. But you will have time to get them, and you will have a couple days leeway to get them.


----------



## kandeebunny

Thank you!!!  Am I correct in assuming that only people who work at MK have the MK tour and that each location has its own tour of sorts?


----------



## Joanna71985

kandeebunny said:


> Thank you!!!  Am I correct in assuming that only people who work at MK have the MK tour and that each location has its own tour of sorts?



Yes. Each park has its own tour. I did the Epcot one last summer.

And the tours are for the people working in that park (so you can get to know the park a little better).


----------



## LEXI24

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> You find out your area on Day 2, and you find out your exact location in training. For example: I am doing QSFB too. I found out I was working Main Street North on Day 2, but I didn't find out that I was working at Casey's til training.



Ok, thanks. Do you like were you work?


----------



## Marvito

How old are you allowed to be to join this? is it like a university like over here in England?


----------



## Berlioz70

Marvito said:


> How old are you allowed to be to join this? is it like a university like over here in England?



Could you rephrase your question? I'm not quite sure what you're asking.

You have to be at least 18 to do the college program, there is no max age. If you are from England then you would do the international program.


----------



## DisneyJersey

Marvito said:


> How old are you allowed to be to join this? is it like a university like over here in England?



as mentioned by the previous poster, you need to be 18 to do the program.. this is not a school per se.. this is an internship, that allows you to get some work/hands on experience regardless of your major.. there are some courses (optional) available to take for credit or for personal gain, you can see what classes are offered on the wdwcollegeprogram.com website..seeing you are from England, you would be in the international program.


----------



## futreWDI

Marvito said:


> How old are you allowed to be to join this? is it like a university like over here in England?




Here is a link to all the information you would need to take part in the program...

http://www.disneyinternationalprograms.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_intlrec/international/icp.html


----------



## Joanna71985

LEXI24 said:


> Ok, thanks. Do you like were you work?



Yes. It's going pretty well over at Casey's.


----------



## LEXI24

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. It's going pretty well over at Casey's.



What do they serve there?


----------



## Joanna71985

LEXI24 said:


> What do they serve there?



Hot dogs, fries, corndog nuggets, brownies, cracker jacks, and drinks.


----------



## LEXI24

Joanna71985 said:


> Hot dogs, fries, corndog nuggets, brownies, cracker jacks, and drinks.



Ok, maybe I will go there to try the hot dogs, I love hot dogs.


----------



## Joanna71985

LEXI24 said:


> Ok, maybe I will go there to try the hot dogs, I love hot dogs.



Yay!


----------



## orangekid13

ohmygosh stop talking about the hot dogs, or send me a few and jar of the cheese sauce! 
I just ate and you've made me hungry again


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> ohmygosh stop talking about the hot dogs, or send me a few and jar of the cheese sauce!
> I just ate and you've made me hungry again



Sorry!


----------



## seastars

Ahh, Joanna - you were there the same time my DBF and I were there! We could have had a run in, haha. We left on the 24th of May.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> Ahh, Joanna - you were there the same time my DBF and I were there! We could have had a run in, haha. We left on the 24th of May.



Probably not. I was not able to get into the parks til the 24th.


----------



## Marvito

Do you get loans and dorms if you are international? IAM 21 and currently at university, i might be interested in this. does this lead to a future job at disney?


----------



## DisneyJersey

Marvito said:


> Do you get loans and dorms if you are international? IAM 21 and currently at university, i might be interested in this. does this lead to a future job at disney?



loans? I am not sure what you mean... dorms?? they have an entire apartment complex for international students, though you may be placed with the US students if space not available at the international complex... this may or may not lead to a future position.. always helpful to have disney on your resume..some students end up going full time after the program, if they are done with school and so forth.. or you could apply for a professional internship (which includes management training) which are major specific, meaning what you study in school...


----------



## Berlioz70

Marvito said:


> Do you get loans and dorms if you are international?



There are no loans (unless you arrange them privately). Since the program is an internship/job, they will take money out of your paycheck to pay for your housing.


----------



## M.I.C.

sorry for the re-post but Attractions.......anyone?


----------



## Traveliz

M.I.C. said:


> sorry for the re-post but Attractions.......anyone?



Well it wasn't me but my daughter worked Attractions this past year and absolutely loved it.  She worked one semester at Mission Space and another at ITTBAB.  

She met lots of full, part time and other CPers at both locations and liked them both for different reasons.

She doesn't read here but I can ask her any questions you have.  I think she is on some Facebook groups though.

Liz


----------



## Board57796

M.I.C. said:


> sorry for the re-post but Attractions.......anyone?



If you are on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=13836667111


----------



## orangekid13

I tried to use the thread search but it just sent me to the regular thread search page without giving me any results first so sorry if this has already been asked

When in the park as a guest, is it possible to obtain fastpasses for rides or do you just have to wait in the standby line every time? I'm not sure how the ID works for getting in, so I don't know if it's something you can put in a fastpass machine


----------



## seastars

How do the buses work? Does it take a lot of planning, or do they come every 10-15 minutes? I'm hoping they run more on a schedule than the ones that pick you up to go to and from the Disney resorts.


----------



## csaribay

seastars said:


> How do the buses work? Does it take a lot of planning, or do they come every 10-15 minutes? I'm hoping they run more on a schedule than the ones that pick you up to go to and from the Disney resorts.



They run on a scheduled basis (unlike Disney resort busses), and it's about twenty to thirty minutes between busses- depending on their destination. Areas with more participants obviously have more service. Note that some Disney resorts are served via transfer (bus to van), so it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## futreWDI

orangekid13 said:


> I tried to use the thread search but it just sent me to the regular thread search page without giving me any results first so sorry if this has already been asked
> 
> When in the park as a guest, is it possible to obtain fastpasses for rides or do you just have to wait in the standby line every time? I'm not sure how the ID works for getting in, so I don't know if it's something you can put in a fastpass machine



The ID works just like a normal ticket. you can put it into the Fastpass machine just like a ticket.

The ID also works just like a ticket. At the entrance just go up and put it in and do the finger biometric thing just like everyone else. There is one line that says Cast Member entrance but you 'only need to 'use that if you are using a Main Entrance Pass to get other guests in. your ID will work at every turnstile.


----------



## kaos928

Does anyone know someone who has lived "off-site"? I live with my boyfriend and we would like to bring our dogs with us when we go. If so what is the process and was it hard to find housing??


----------



## orangekid13

I thought of another question about the housing when I was paying my rent today
(weird half month bill because our lease last year was 11.5 mo. and a price reduction for renewing on a 2 bedroom in a college town in the middle of split 3 ways means $93 this month, having paid the last months rent from the other lease term already... but still, rent this month is $93! WOOHOO!) 
and I got to wondering, is there any sort of deposit with the Disney CP housing? I know with Chatham it's managed by a third party, so is the lease to Disney so they're responsible for it?


----------



## DisneyJersey

orangekid13 said:


> I thought of another question about the housing when I was paying my rent today
> (weird half month bill because our lease last year was 11.5 mo. and a price reduction for renewing on a 2 bedroom in a college town in the middle of split 3 ways means $93 this month, having paid the last months rent from the other lease term already... but still, rent this month is $93! WOOHOO!)
> and I got to wondering, is there any sort of deposit with the Disney CP housing? I know with Chatham it's managed by a third party, so is the lease to Disney so they're responsible for it?



no housing deposit needed, your rent comes out of your paycheck, so nothing to worry about as far as paying on time, etc..


----------



## csaribay

kaos928 said:


> Does anyone know someone who has lived "off-site"? I live with my boyfriend and we would like to bring our dogs with us when we go. If so what is the process and was it hard to find housing??



It's possible, but it's more on the rare side and handled by recruiting and housing operations. Housing is a big part of the program, and as such, they may not approve off-site requests. Contact your recruiter for more info.

Note that you will likely need to have alternative arrangements already set up for them to review the request. They will probably not provide any assistance trying to find housing- take a look at Craigslist to get an idea of the costs involved for renting an apartment.



orangekid13 said:


> I thought of another question about the housing when I was paying my rent today and I got to wondering, is there any sort of deposit with the Disney CP housing? I know with Chatham it's managed by a third party, so is the lease to Disney so they're responsible for it?



No, a security deposit is not required. All of the onsite complexes are managed by Price Management and housing payments are handled by Disney (in part by weekly rent deductions off of your paycheck). The housing contract specifically notes that a signature doesn't constitute a lease, and that participants are liable for any damage- which by signing the contract, authorizes Disney/Price Management to directly deducted off the cost of such your paycheck. It also emphasizes that the program assessment fee doesn't count as a deposit for rent, damages or otherwise.

Never known anyone to get dinged by damages (Price Management is pretty understanding of wear and tear, and damage seems rare), but if you fail an apartment inspection because of cleanliness, they can and do charge for maid service to come and clean your apartment.


----------



## kandeebunny

How often are inspections done?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> How often are inspections done?



I want to say they're scheduled every six weeks, though that number might be wrong. They can also do random inspections at any point.

If your apartment is really clean, Price Management also gives out small thank you gestures. Our apartment got a box of like forty Ferrero Rocher chocolates several times, after exceeding expectations on our inspections. They've left other trinkets too.


----------



## lbdpw1285

i have 2 more questions. i hope i am not repeating common knowledge but i have not seen these topics while lurking.

first, cell phone service, i was going to bring a verizon wireless broadband card for my laptop instead of a router. does anyone else use this? how is the reception? any problems?

second. shoes. do all roles require black shoes, and if i have seen a cast member in the past with another color shoe, can i assume these shoes are issued as part of a costume?

thanks to all of you who have answered me previously.


----------



## csaribay

lbdpw1285 said:


> i have 2 more questions. i hope i am not repeating common knowledge but i have not seen these topics while lurking.
> 
> first, cell phone service, i was going to bring a verizon wireless broadband card for my laptop instead of a router. does anyone else use this? how is the reception? any problems?
> 
> second. shoes. do all roles require black shoes, and if i have seen a cast member in the past with another color shoe, can i assume these shoes are issued as part of a costume?
> 
> thanks to all of you who have answered me previously.



A Verizon wireless broadband card will probably work, but due to the construction of the buildings, you may or may not have reception inside your apartment. It's kind of a mixed bag.

Most roles require black, polishable shoes, but there are several exceptions. You won't know what shoes you'll need until you receive your location assignment, so do not attempt to get them ahead of time. In any case, all shoes are Cast Member provided items... no areas provide shoes (save entertainment w/character costumes).


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> I want to say they're scheduled every six weeks, though that number might be wrong. They can also do random inspections at any point.
> 
> If your apartment is really clean, Price Management also gives out small thank you gestures. Our apartment got a box of like forty Ferrero Rocher chocolates several times, after exceeding expectations on our inspections. They've left other trinkets too.



I am assuming all this is explained at the housing meeting, but if the common areas are clean and YOUR bedroom is clean but your roommates rooms are a mess, if the maid service must be called is it deducted from EVERYONES rent?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> I am assuming all this is explained at the housing meeting, but if the common areas are clean and YOUR bedroom is clean but your roommates rooms are a mess, if the maid service must be called is it deducted from EVERYONES rent?



This happened one time in one of my apartments. If the common areas and your individual room and bathroom are clean, you don't have to worry. You won't be charged the fee. Just make sure it's noted that way on the apartment evaluation, if you're there while they do the inspection.


----------



## kandeebunny

Thanks!  I'm a neat freak and I know others aren't I just don't want to be penalized for other peoples personal space!


----------



## futreWDI

orangekid13 said:


> I thought of another question about the housing when I was paying my rent today
> (weird half month bill because our lease last year was 11.5 mo. and a price reduction for renewing on a 2 bedroom in a college town in the middle of split 3 ways means $93 this month, having paid the last months rent from the other lease term already... but still, rent this month is $93! WOOHOO!)
> and I got to wondering, is there any sort of deposit with the Disney CP housing? I know with Chatham it's managed by a third party, so is the lease to Disney so they're responsible for it?




Actually, your program assessment fee of $75 dollars is your housing deposit. The main purpose of this fee is to hold your spot on the program. I dont know what step in the process you are at, but you pay this no later than 2 weeks after you accept your offer. The fee does go directly to Price management and is technically a housing deposit. Although you will not receive it back. They do keep it so that when the program is over than can clean the apartments really well.


----------



## csaribay

futreWDI said:


> The fee does go directly to Price management and is technically a housing deposit. Although you will not receive it back. They do keep it so that when the program is over than can clean the apartments really well.



While this is may be true, no one should confuse the program assessment fee as a deposit in the standard sense- it doesn't cover damage, and there's a special provision that notes this in the housing contract. Additionally, if an apartment isn't relatively clean when participants leave, they do charge additional fees.



			
				Code II FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITY said:
			
		

> 1. All participants are financially responsible for all amounts and payroll deductions that are owed with respect to all aspects of the Housing Properties including without limitation responsibility for: cleaning fees, failed apartment inspection fees, damage or loss of (furniture, housewares, ID, keys etc.). Participants are to ensure accurate weekly deductions for all costs in connection with my living experience at the Housing Properties and shall notify Management immediately if incorrect. The Non-Refundable Program Assessment Fee is not a deposit and does not cover damages, any financial debt or cleaning fees.


----------



## orangekid13

wow, thanks for all the really detailed answers
I'm planning on applying for spring 09, so I don't even get to start my wait & worry period until probably October, that's when the presentation was here last year. I just got curious about how that part worked early, just one way to put off Calc3 homework, only 1 more week though!

Does anyone know how to figure out who my campus rep is so I could ask them if they know who specifically at WSU I need to talk to about finding out if I can get credit for taking any of the classes there and how they handle taking a semester off to go do it here? With classes almost out I'm going to get really bored really soon and I'll have plenty of time to start emailing people at my college to make sure I do things right (or at least get their instructions in writing in advance so I can prove it's not my fault if I do something wrong, advising around here isn't always good about telling people the right things, and my advisor doesn't even know what the cp is! but that's what I get for talking to someone who advises electrical engineers and computer scientists haha)  I just want to ask my campus rep who DOES know what's going on and a few other questions like that specific to WSU.


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone..
I was in the chat on AIM tonight and a question came up that nobody really knew the answer to so I thought I'd post it here...

Do we get paid time & a half or double time for workin on federal holidays?? (I thought this was a federal law but after researching it, I realized it's not.)

Also, I was talkin to someone who's done the CP before and they were sayin somethin like if you work a shift one night and don't have 8 hours before your next shift like the next morning, you get paid overtime for part of the next shift? Is this true or totally bogus?

Thanks in advance!  Have a magical day!


----------



## Sehsun

I have heard that CPs do not get paid any kind of holiday pay, but we do get paid time-and-a-half for overtime (working over 40 hours a week or more than 8 hours a day).



jen22va said:


> Also, I was talkin to someone who's done the CP before and they were sayin somethin like if you work a shift one night and don't have 8 hours before your next shift like the next morning, you get paid overtime for part of the next shift? Is this true or totally bogus?



Yup, 'tis true, if you have 8 hours or less between shifts. This is what WDW calls *turn-around*.  I think you get paid OT (if you are a CP; double-time if you are FT) for the whole shift, no?


----------



## csaribay

Sehsun said:


> Yup, 'tis true, if you have 8 hours or less between shifts. This is what WDW calls *turn-around*.  I think you get paid OT (if you are a CP; double-time if you are FT) for the whole shift, no?



Yeah, it's kind of confusing. I'm looking at some of my schedules from last year- assuming the shift worked before the shift gap is eight hours or more, it's overtime for the entire turnabout shift for the first eight hours, and then double-time for anything exceeding eight hours.


----------



## futreWDI

Most managers will do anything and everything to 'make sure you have the turnaround time period because the company would rather not be paying the double time so dont expect this too much, only 'in really crazy peak periods.


----------



## orangekid13

I haven't gotten a response on how to find out who my campus' rep is, but i came up with another question
How easy is it to get to the parks to go as a guest? I know there are buses to get you to work, and that you can go to the parks for fun, but do you take the same buses?


----------



## DisneyJersey

orangekid13 said:


> I haven't gotten a response on how to find out who my campus' rep is, but i came up with another question
> How easy is it to get to the parks to go as a guest? I know there are buses to get you to work, and that you can go to the parks for fun, but do you take the same buses?



you can always go onto the website on wdwcollegeprogram.com, they have an email for those who are going to be in the program, they can find out for you.

as for the parks, you can take the same buses that take you to work, and go to the parks that way.. for example, one of the buses goes to the TTC (transportation center), you can get off and go to any park you want, or if you just plan on going to a particular park, then go on that bus.. you can either go in the main entrance or go backstage and come out from there..which i have done many times...make sure you have ur id with you at all times if you plan on going to the parks..


----------



## sylvesterT21

orangekid13 said:


> I haven't gotten a response on how to find out who my campus' rep is, but i came up with another question
> How easy is it to get to the parks to go as a guest? I know there are buses to get you to work, and that you can go to the parks for fun, but do you take the same buses?



I see in your sig, you are trying for Spring 09. If that is the case and you are looking for someone to talk about the program with before you decide to do it, then there is of course the FAQs which have a lot of information http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/faqs/faq_app_process.html

But I think if you email them and there is a campus rep at your school, they will let you know. If not then once you're accepted into the program, you'll find out and they can answer all your questions before you accept your offer to participate.


----------



## futreWDI

DisneyJersey said:


> you can always go onto the website on wdwcollegeprogram.com, they have an email for those who are going to be in the program, they can find out for you.
> 
> as for the parks, you can take the same buses that take you to work, and go to the parks that way.. for example, one of the buses goes to the TTC (transportation center), you can get off and go to any park you want, or if you just plan on going to a particular park, then go on that bus.. you can either go in the main entrance or go backstage and come out from there..which i have done many times...make sure you have ur id with you at all times if you plan on going to the parks..



Since you are going in Spring, this warning probably means nothing right now but for anyone else... be careful being backstage on a non work day. you CAN get in trouble. usually no one is too strict but we did almost get in trouble once, trying to exit MK out the back because we waited till the fireworks were over and it is much quicker to use the MK backstage bus route than use the monorail to TTC bus route. The security asked for our IDs  and then proceeded to question us about whether we were working or not. (he could obviously see we werent) and he made us turn around and exit out of the front. there is always a way using the CP buses to get into the front entrance of a park, and i suggest doing that before using the back. Also, on peak days it is completely unfair to come through the back because you are not counted in the system. This means you are not counted as a person in the park and if a lot of people did that, we would be taking something away from our guests.


----------



## csaribay

futreWDI said:


> The security asked for our IDs  and then proceeded to question us about whether we were working or not. (he could obviously see we werent) and he made us turn around and exit out of the front. there is always a way using the CP buses to get into the front entrance of a park, and i suggest doing that before using the back. Also, on peak days it is completely unfair to come through the back because you are not counted in the system. This means you are not counted as a person in the park and if a lot of people did that, we would be taking something away from our guests.



I just want to back _futureWDI_ on this- the only sanctioned way to enter and exit a park is through its official gates. Using backstage entrances or exits (while more convenient sometimes) is not really recommended- such areas are for cast members with a legitimate business purpose to be there. Many times people turn a blind-eye as long as you have your ID on, but honestly, it only takes one time for it to be a problem. 

As the 2008 Program Guide (everyone gets this on their first day) says...



			
				2008 Program Guide said:
			
		

> If you're visiting the theme parks or water parks as a Guest, please enter through the official Guest entrance. The Cast Member entrance is designed for those who are working. As always, work travel should supersede leisure travel.


----------



## tinyt396

Actually that reminds me about something... on days when the MK bus (or any of the other buses) is full, if you are just going to play in the parks then please let those people needing to get to work get on before you.  During my program that was a huge problem, and it caused people to be late for work just because others wanted to play in the park.  It is not fun to have that happen to you, so please keep that in mind.


----------



## orangekid13

tinyt396 said:


> if you are just going to play in the parks then please let those people needing to get to work get on before you



Well if that's the case (this is probably going to sound pretty weird to most of you) is there a reasonable way to ride a bike to any of the parks? I understand the distance and that wouldn't be the problem, but is there even roads I would be allowed to bike on? I'm not sure how FL bike laws work or if bikes are allowed on the roads on Disney property on the way to MK since they're freeway style.

If I can get to the parks, is there a good place to lock up bikes either by the CM entrance or the front of the park where I wouldn't have to worry about anyone messing with it, and maybe under cover so it doesn't get soaked if it rains? And would there be any chance of taking the bus home with my bike, or is there no room or rules against taking it on the bus?


----------



## CelticBelle

I think bikes may actually be on the housing list of what not to bring.  So you wouldnt be able to take it anyway.  I remember on the podcast a few weeks ago they discussed riding bikes to the park and said that there is no bike racks.  Im not sure about the cm entrance.  I would assume not since bike rack in public places seem to be pretty rare these days.


----------



## pinkpanda38

orangekid13 said:


> Well if that's the case (this is probably going to sound pretty weird to most of you) is there a reasonable way to ride a bike to any of the parks? I understand the distance and that wouldn't be the problem, but is there even roads I would be allowed to bike on? I'm not sure how FL bike laws work or if bikes are allowed on the roads on Disney property on the way to MK since they're freeway style.
> 
> If I can get to the parks, is there a good place to lock up bikes either by the CM entrance or the front of the park where I wouldn't have to worry about anyone messing with it, and maybe under cover so it doesn't get soaked if it rains? And would there be any chance of taking the bus home with my bike, or is there no room or rules against taking it on the bus?




Its probably not the best place to ride a bike, especially from park to park. But in Animal Kingdom you actually ride bikes to get from place to place!


----------



## orangekid13

How absolute is the what-not-to-bring list if it is on there? I'm just getting into cycling but my goal is to do the Seattle to Portland ride next summer if I'm not still doing the cp (still haven't decided spring vs spring adv.) 
That would really suck to not be allowed to bring a bike, especially with gas prices so high. I've been riding to my classes this summer, and I've shaved the 1.6 miles of hills to class down to 6.5 min in just a month. I've also saved $50 on a parking pass, idk HOW MUCH on gas (it's a little longer to drive because I can take shortcuts and bypass stoplights), and an hour every day I ride due to the poor schedule of the busses (small college town with most people gone means only 3 buses, only one of them on my route), and I enjoy it.


----------



## tinyt396

orangekid13 said:


> How absolute is the what-not-to-bring list if it is on there? I'm just getting into cycling but my goal is to do the Seattle to Portland ride next summer if I'm not still doing the cp (still haven't decided spring vs spring adv.)
> That would really suck to not be allowed to bring a bike, especially with gas prices so high. I've been riding to my classes this summer, and I've shaved the 1.6 miles of hills to class down to 6.5 min in just a month. I've also saved $50 on a parking pass, idk HOW MUCH on gas (it's a little longer to drive because I can take shortcuts and bypass stoplights), and an hour every day I ride due to the poor schedule of the busses (small college town with most people gone means only 3 buses, only one of them on my route), and I enjoy it.



My recommendation would be to listen to Disney if they tell you not to bring something.  They usually have pretty good reasons for putting things on that list.


----------



## orangekid13

tinyt396 said:


> My recommendation would be to listen to Disney if they tell you not to bring something.  They usually have pretty good reasons for putting things on that list.



There are plenty of public roads I could use for cycling, even if I never take my bike to work or a park, so if I keep my bike in my space I think I should be allowed to bring it


----------



## tinyt396

orangekid13 said:


> There are plenty of public roads I could use for cycling, even if I never take my bike to work or a park, so if I keep my bike in my space I think I should be allowed to bring it



Then by all means, bring it.  It was just meant as a recommendation, there just isn't very much space in the apartments for bikes, but if your roommates don't mind it, then bring it with you.


----------



## sylvesterT21

orangekid13 said:


> How absolute is the what-not-to-bring list if it is on there? I'm just getting into cycling but my goal is to do the Seattle to Portland ride next summer if I'm not still doing the cp (still haven't decided spring vs spring adv.)
> That would really suck to not be allowed to bring a bike, especially with gas prices so high. I've been riding to my classes this summer, and I've shaved the 1.6 miles of hills to class down to 6.5 min in just a month. I've also saved $50 on a parking pass, idk HOW MUCH on gas (it's a little longer to drive because I can take shortcuts and bypass stoplights), and an hour every day I ride due to the poor schedule of the busses (small college town with most people gone means only 3 buses, only one of them on my route), and I enjoy it.



I think if they tell you not to bring it, there is probably a good reason....like there is no place for storage and you wont have room in your apartment, or that it is difficult to ride around. Of course with the busses you won't need it to get around.


----------



## csaribay

orangekid13 said:


> There are plenty of public roads I could use for cycling, even if I never take my bike to work or a park, so if I keep my bike in my space I think I should be allowed to bring it



You might want to contact housing (wdw.disney.housing.ops@disney.com) to see if they allow bikes now. Personally I don't see any issue with it, but the 2007 housing contract didn't allow bikes on housing property.


----------



## orangekid13

csaribay said:


> You might want to contact housing (wdw.disney.housing.ops@disney.com) to see if they allow bikes now. Personally I don't see any issue with it, but the 2007 housing contract didn't allow bikes on housing property.



I wonder what someone did to make that a rule, I just don't see how that would come up as something to make a rule about normally. 
I could make a bike rack to keep my bike on a wall using wood clamped between the floor and ceiling (like the stuff from ikea that expands to keep itself in place) so that it wouldn't be outside to get stolen or be in the way, I could even do that in my room so it's not taking up space in the living room... banning bikes really makes zero sense to me.

I sent them an email, I'll post the response if/when I get one.


----------



## Berlioz70

orangekid13 said:


> I could make a bike rack to keep my bike on a wall using wood clamped between the floor and ceiling (like the stuff from ikea that expands to keep itself in place) so that it wouldn't be outside to get stolen or be in the way, I could even do that in my room so it's not taking up space in the living room... banning bikes really makes zero sense to me.



My apartment building does not allow bikes either. There is no place to lock them up outside and they do not want you carrying/driving them down the hallways. Their main defense is that bikes can get dirty and they do not want us tracking that in the building. This may or may not be Disney's justification as well. Since Disney says from the get go that you can't bring bikes my guess is that they must have a really strong reason as to why.


----------



## orangekid13

Berlioz70 said:


> My apartment building does not allow bikes either. There is no place to lock them up outside and they do not want you carrying/driving them down the hallways. Their main defense is that bikes can get dirty and they do not want us tracking that in the building. This may or may not be Disney's justification as well. Since Disney says from the get go that you can't bring bikes my guess is that they must have a really strong reason as to why.



I have a road bike, so my skinny little tires don't get to play in the mud or anything, they'll get a little dirty but I carry it into my apartment and hang it on a hook on the wall in our massive closet in the living room with pieces of paper on the wall to keep the tires from direct contact. The hook can come out and I'll fill the hole and all the pinholes before I move out, so it sucks that they would have such a generalization. 
I try not to ride in the rain, but when it happens i wipe my bike down outside before bringing it in so it's not dripping dirty water that got flung up from the road on my carpet, because I've already gone in and taken off my wet shoes, and don't want to be walking through nasty puddles. 

If it's about it being dirty I wish they could trust people to clean up after themselves


----------



## khancock

orangekid13 said:


> I wonder what someone did to make that a rule, I just don't see how that would come up as something to make a rule about normally.



Well, like most things that have rules about them, it was probably one fool (or a few) that ruined it for everyone.

Actually, there is probably an insurance/liability thing in there too.

The traffic in the area isn't really conducive to bike riding, skating, or anything.  The road ways on property aren't designed for bikes either.


----------



## onehotdisneymama

My daughter is in the college program and she is having trouble getting on the HUB site. Can someone PM me instructions on how to do this so I can let her know.  Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> I tried to use the thread search but it just sent me to the regular thread search page without giving me any results first so sorry if this has already been asked
> 
> When in the park as a guest, is it possible to obtain fastpasses for rides or do you just have to wait in the standby line every time? I'm not sure how the ID works for getting in, so I don't know if it's something you can put in a fastpass machine



You just insert your ID, and it works as a park ticket for FP.



seastars said:


> How do the buses work? Does it take a lot of planning, or do they come every 10-15 minutes? I'm hoping they run more on a schedule than the ones that pick you up to go to and from the Disney resorts.



Certain buses run more then others. The Walmart buses run once every hour, the DHS bus runs twice on the hour, the MK runs about every 20 minutes, and so on.



orangekid13 said:


> I haven't gotten a response on how to find out who my campus' rep is, but i came up with another question
> How easy is it to get to the parks to go as a guest? I know there are buses to get you to work, and that you can go to the parks for fun, but do you take the same buses?



Yes, they are the same buses.

Also, I want to repeat what the others said about being backstage. I personally witnessed a security guard sending 2 people back (they tried to get into the park from bakstage). If you are going to play, please go in through the front.



orangekid13 said:


> I have a road bike, so my skinny little tires don't get to play in the mud or anything, they'll get a little dirty but I carry it into my apartment and hang it on a hook on the wall in our massive closet in the living room with pieces of paper on the wall to keep the tires from direct contact. The hook can come out and I'll fill the hole and all the pinholes before I move out, so it sucks that they would have such a generalization.
> I try not to ride in the rain, but when it happens i wipe my bike down outside before bringing it in so it's not dripping dirty water that got flung up from the road on my carpet, because I've already gone in and taken off my wet shoes, and don't want to be walking through nasty puddles.



Actually, the closets are not THAT big (they may be walk in, but there is not enough room in them for a bike).


----------



## orangekid13

Joanna71985 said:


> Actually, the closets are not THAT big (they may be walk in, but there is not enough room in them for a bike).



I was referring to my apartment here in WA, but my bike doesn't take up much space. I would put it on a wall if I can take it to the cp, but work something up so I don't put a giant hook in the wall, because it kinda sounds like they wouldn't be satisfied with me filling the whole and making it look right when I went to move out; I'm getting the feeling they like to charge you for a lot of stuff.

What's up with the inspections I've read about on here? Something about they charge you money for not cleaning your room? Is this about having someone come in and clean your dirty counters and vacuum, or is it about being disorganized?


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> What's up with the inspections I've read about on here? Something about they charge you money for not cleaning your room? Is this about having someone come in and clean your dirty counters and vacuum, or is it about being disorganized?



If you fail the inspection, you are fined as housing brings in a service to clean your apartment.

When it comes time for the inspection, the whole apartment needs to be neat and clean.


----------



## CelticBelle

orangekid13 said:


> How absolute is the what-not-to-bring list if it is on there? I'm just getting into cycling but my goal is to do the Seattle to Portland ride next summer if I'm not still doing the cp (still haven't decided spring vs spring adv.)
> That would really suck to not be allowed to bring a bike, especially with gas prices so high. I've been riding to my classes this summer, and I've shaved the 1.6 miles of hills to class down to 6.5 min in just a month. I've also saved $50 on a parking pass, idk HOW MUCH on gas (it's a little longer to drive because I can take shortcuts and bypass stoplights), and an hour every day I ride due to the poor schedule of the busses (small college town with most people gone means only 3 buses, only one of them on my route), and I enjoy it.





orangekid13 said:


> There are plenty of public roads I could use for cycling, even if I never take my bike to work or a park, so if I keep my bike in my space I think I should be allowed to bring it



I live in a small college town and it is actually the bicycle capital in the US and the first city to have city wide bike paths.  I understand the riding your bike saves gas, time and money, in addition to being a healthy activity and good for the environment.  However, Disney is making the rules here and as everyone has said they probably have a good reason.  I read somewhere that you cannot bring bikes because there is no place to store them.  Even if you bring it into the house your roommates may not appreciate a bike taking up a large space in a very small apartment.  Bike hooks and racks are a great idea if there is space for them.  Also id like to make it clear that it is not your space...it is technically the property managements space and if they do not want bikes in the apartments for whatever reason than you should respect that, even if it isnt what you want to hear.

I hope you get a response from housing and maybe some good news, but please dont get defensive and try to explain why you should be allowed to keep a bike to us.  Most people here are not trying to upset you and take away your cycling, they do not make the rules and are simply passing on the information that disney provides.


----------



## sylvesterT21

CelticBelle said:


> I live in a small college town and it is actually the bicycle capital in the US and the first city to have city wide bike paths.  I understand the riding your bike saves gas, time and money, in addition to being a healthy activity and good for the environment.  However, Disney is making the rules here and as everyone has said they probably have a good reason.



If only every city/town were like your town.


----------



## orangekid13

Whoa, I'm sorry if it came off like I was defending myself to you, I was confused and flustered that they would do that, I'm sorry if I offended anyone, that's not how I meant any of it. (text is horrible at conveying tone, especially if slight sarcasm is involved) Also, I had exams the past couple days so I'm running on too little sleep, so that might have contributed (then my exam today got canceled because the instructor handed out the exam with the correct answers bolded while explaining how she needed to make an answer key, so I stayed up late and got up early to get sent home when she realized it  haha)

as for where you live, don't they have bike only streets? like residential streets with no through-access for cars so only cars that live on that block (or are visiting them) are allowed in?


----------



## CelticBelle

Along our greenbelt (bike route)  it may go through residential areas where they do put blockades up so cars cant go all the way through.  It just makes it into culdasacs instead of a through street.  But we also have like 55 miles of bike paths, 54 miles of bike lanes, and 25 under/over street crossings.


----------



## seastars

Just wondering, does everyone get the opportunity to extend at the end of their CP? Because the Superbowl is in Tampa Bay this year.. and I've got my heart set on extending and going to it, haha. And also, as far as the "points" go, if you do extend, do they reset?


----------



## csaribay

seastars said:


> Just wondering, does everyone get the opportunity to extend at the end of their CP? Because the Superbowl is in Tampa Bay this year.. and I've got my heart set on extending and going to it, haha. And also, as far as the "points" go, if you do extend, do they reset?



Anyone with a solid record card stands a chance of gaining an extension.

On the subject, your record card does *not* clear if you extend. Any points and reprimands will carry over into your extension period. Should you ever come back on the program, it generally doesn't carry over between programs (you should start with a clean slate).


----------



## disneygirl_14

random questions about extending....
if you get an offer to extend, do you stay in the same role and same location...or is there an opportunity to switch?
do you stay in the same apartment?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygirl_14 said:


> random questions about extending....
> if you get an offer to extend, do you stay in the same role and same location...or is there an opportunity to switch?
> do you stay in the same apartment?



If you want to extend, there is a chance to change roles (you have to keep your record card VERY clean, though). Some roles have limited room, also.

And no, you would have to switch apartments (they need to be cleaned out for the next group moving in).


----------



## LEXI24

I have a question about the coustom we will wear to work.Can we choose to wear short or long pants, long sleeves or short sleeves?


----------



## DisneyJersey

LEXI24 said:


> I have a question about the coustom we will wear to work.Can we choose to wear short or long pants, long sleeves or short sleeves?



yes.. however, in food and beverage, qs or fs, you may be required to wear long pants..with the exception of outdoor foods..some other roles may require long pants, but i am not sure..


----------



## LEXI24

DisneyJersey said:


> yes.. however, in food and beverage, qs or fs, you may be required to wear long pants..with the exception of outdoor foods..some other roles may require long pants, but i am not sure..



Thank you.


----------



## Joanna71985

LEXI24 said:


> I have a question about the coustom we will wear to work.Can we choose to wear short or long pants, long sleeves or short sleeves?



It depends on the role/location/area. Just about everywhere has a long sleeve/short sleeve option. However, some areas with pants don't have shorts options (like Main Street ops. They only can wear pants).


----------



## kandeebunny

To bounce off of that, any role that has shorts does have a long pants option though right, but not necissarily the other way around


----------



## Joanna71985

kandeebunny said:


> To bounce off of that, any role that has shorts does have a long pants option though right, but not necissarily the other way around



Yes. I believe all short roles have a pants option.

But the same does not go for pants.


----------



## sylvesterT21

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. I believe all short roles have a pants option.
> 
> But the same does not go for pants.



does the shorts/pants distinction go for different roles or different locations or both?


----------



## Joanna71985

sylvesterT21 said:


> does the shorts/pants distinction go for different roles or different locations or both?



Both


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> If you fail the inspection, you are fined as housing brings in a service to clean your apartment.
> 
> When it comes time for the inspection, the whole apartment needs to be neat and clean.



Please tell me there's decent notice on these inspections lol, I'm not exactly the neatest person in terms of organization on the face of the planet.


Kind of unrelated but I'm going to be down in Disney World in less then a month for about 2 weeks. (I'm gonna be there July 7th-17th) so if anybody wants to hang or something let me know.


----------



## csaribay

shastatikipunch said:


> Please tell me there's decent notice on these inspections lol, I'm not exactly the neatest person in terms of organization on the face of the planet.



There's generally at least one week of notice on scheduled inspections, but there are also random inspections with no advanced notice. Part of the housing contract requires that apartments be kept clean and orderly (within reason) at all times.

Random inspections aren't common, but they do happen.


----------



## futreWDI

I am generally a disorganized person as well. I am not dirty though, no food left out, trash, etc. The inspections are more about being dirty, because there is no way they would bring in a cleaning service to pick up your pile of clothes and shoes. But, out of respect for a roomie, I always found it easier to keep my section a lil cleaner. Just go get some rubbermaid drawers that you can keep your disorganization in lol. 

Plus, its the bug spraying that will affect your room more than a cleaning inspection because twice a month, they come in to spray for bugs and you need to have absolutely nothing laying on the perimeter of the floor next to the wall. It was a great reason to keep the room neat or pick up right before a spray.


----------



## jpod523

Can someone please take me step-by-step through the process of booking rooms at a cast discount? (also, is there a limit as to how many times I do this?)  I have a lot of friends and family who want to come visit me (well, that's their excuse anyway), and I'd like to know how to book a room.  How do I book, who pays for it?  I know about the showing cast id within 10 days of arrival, but I'm still confused about booking and such.  TIA.


----------



## orangekid13

this still completely boggles my mind
(got an email back)


> The only way bikes can be kept inside Disney Housing is by disassembling
> and storing it in the trunk of a car.  If you decide to bring your bike,
> please keep in mind you will not be able to actually ride it inside
> Vista Way, Chatham Square, Patterson Court or The Commons, all of the
> properties included under the Disney Housing umbrella.


i just don't get it....  I sent them a reply asking why


----------



## futreWDI

jpod523 said:


> Can someone please take me step-by-step through the process of booking rooms at a cast discount? (also, is there a limit as to how many times I do this?)  I have a lot of friends and family who want to come visit me (well, that's their excuse anyway), and I'd like to know how to book a room.  How do I book, who pays for it?  I know about the showing cast id within 10 days of arrival, but I'm still confused about booking and such.  TIA.



1.) Log into the HUB system.

disneyteam.disney.com/wdw

2.) On the right hand side, under More Links. There is a link for WDW Resort Room Discounts.

3.) Click on Make a Resort Reservation.

4.) Now, ORIGINALLY in 2006, I was told that CP's cannot make a room reservation under the Friends and Family selection. (F&F means you will not be there with them) BUT you can make one for Myself and check them in (NO, you do not actually need to stay there with them, but you must check them in) PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG ON THIS

So, select Myself and push continue.

5) Follow the rest of the steps like you would to book any room. Book the room under your name, but list all other members of the room. If you need a room for 4 people, IT WILL BE OKAY FOR ONE OF THEM TO USE A KEY WITH YOUR NAME ON IT. Their tickets wont be on the keys.

So for instance, your family is person A, B, C, and D. But when you book you list your name and Person, B, C, and D. Person A can use your key all week, there is no ID process to get to and from your room.

6) You can also pay for the room with a credit card with a different name. So if Person A is paying that is fine, even if you book the room.

7) Check them in upon arrival. Bring your Cm ID and a photo ID. If you are the one paying the balance, you can check them in by yourself and leave the rest of the keys at the front desk (Like, if you had work, and they were not there yet.) BUT if they are paying, they need to be there at check in.

Hopefully this helps, and anyone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## glendalais

futreWDI said:


> 1.) Log into the HUB system.
> 
> disneyteam.disney.com/wdw
> 
> 2.) On the right hand side, under More Links. There is a link for WDW Resort Room Discounts.
> 
> 3.) Click on Make a Resort Reservation.
> 
> 4.) Now, ORIGINALLY in 2006, I was told that CP's cannot make a room reservation under the Friends and Family selection. (F&F means you will not be there with them) BUT you can make one for Myself and check them in (NO, you do not actually need to stay there with them, but you must check them in) PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG ON THIS
> 
> So, select Myself and push continue.
> 
> 5) Follow the rest of the steps like you would to book any room. Book the room under your name, but list all other members of the room. If you need a room for 4 people, IT WILL BE OKAY FOR ONE OF THEM TO USE A KEY WITH YOUR NAME ON IT. Their tickets wont be on the keys.
> 
> So for instance, your family is person A, B, C, and D. But when you book you list your name and Person, B, C, and D. Person A can use your key all week, there is no ID process to get to and from your room.
> 
> 6) You can also pay for the room with a credit card with a different name. So if Person A is paying that is fine, even if you book the room.
> 
> 7) Check them in upon arrival. Bring your Cm ID and a photo ID. If you are the one paying the balance, you can check them in by yourself and leave the rest of the keys at the front desk (Like, if you had work, and they were not there yet.) BUT if they are paying, they need to be there at check in.
> 
> Hopefully this helps, and anyone please correct me if I am wrong.



Officially, you have to be staying in the room you book if you're not using the Family and Friends Discount. 

Unofficially...I'll let you draw your own conclusions. Though I should point out that the company wouldn't look too kindly on it if they find out that you're bending the rules in that way (which they probably would figure out if you leave the keys at the Front Desk for your party to pick up). I'm not sure about WDW, but here at the DLR, CMs can be and often are termed for that kind of thing.


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone...
I read somewhere on a facebook thread somethin about they don't release holiday discounts for cast members until october for family resort stays??? Is this true? Or should I book as soon as I get there in August?

My family is a family of teachers so the only time they can come down is during their 2 week Christmas vacation from Dec. 20th - Jan 3rd. They're obviously not coming for the full 2 weeks.. probably just 5 or 6 days at the beginning of their vacay. I'm not really sure if they plan on being here on Christmas or not.

I just want to make sure I get them as much a discount as possible so I wanted to know when to book the room. Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

>>4.) Now, ORIGINALLY in 2006, I was told that CP's cannot make a room reservation under the Friends and Family selection. (F&F means you will not be there with them) BUT you can make one for Myself and check them in (NO, you do not actually need to stay there with them, but you must check them in) PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG ON THIS<<

CPs can definitely make the friends and family ones - I know my daughter did 3-4 times last year.  In that event she just stopped by up to ten days in advance to show her cast ID and then we checked in when we arrived.

A couple of times she made the reservation under her name when she was going to be staying with us...when we came down at Christmas with cousins she stayed with us and left for work from the hotel...in that event she had to be the one actually checking us in the day of arrival.

Liz


----------



## Marvito

DisneyJersey said:


> loans? I am not sure what you mean... dorms?? they have an entire apartment complex for international students, though you may be placed with the US students if space not available at the international complex... this may or may not lead to a future position.. always helpful to have disney on your resume..some students end up going full time after the program, if they are done with school and so forth.. or you could apply for a professional internship (which includes management training) which are major specific, meaning what you study in school...




iam a music student at university! i would love to stay with the americans in the complex! iam just asking like do i get any funding? because i would be from england i wouldnt have any money if i wasnt working or was just getting there.


----------



## seastars

How well does the A/C work... I know it gets hot down there. It's 80 degrees up here right now and we're all melting, so I want to make sure I don't die in Florida.


----------



## juligrl

I am not going through this entire thread!  I do have a question though.  My husband and I were wondering as we were watching the Lion King show on our last trip, is that something that College Program participants are performers in?  Can CP's get dancer roles for like the shows (like as princesses dancing in the old Cinderellabration) or parade performers?  I know they could do Goofy, etc., but could a CP be Cinderella?  Just curious.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> How well does the A/C work... I know it gets hot down there. It's 80 degrees up here right now and we're all melting, so I want to make sure I don't die in Florida.



Oh believe me, the AC works very well.


----------



## Joanna71985

juligrl said:


> I am not going through this entire thread!  I do have a question though.  My husband and I were wondering as we were watching the Lion King show on our last trip, is that something that College Program participants are performers in?  Can CP's get dancer roles for like the shows (like as princesses dancing in the old Cinderellabration) or parade performers?  I know they could do Goofy, etc., but could a CP be Cinderella?  Just curious.



_Very_ rarely. Shows like FOTLK are mostly FTers (the parts that are not equity, anyway). I had a friend who was good friends with Prince Ali in Cinderellabration. But 95% of the time, shows will be FTers.

Now, parades is a different story.


----------



## Jules76126

Alright this thread is really long so if this question was already asked then im sorry but anyways.

I did a Cp in the spring 07 and I am hoping to go back down in the spring 09. For anyone that has done more than one college program did you find the interview easier the second time? Like did that know that you had already done a program? I was in attractions last time and I really only want to do that again. Actually I would love to go back to my old location but if that wasnt possible then any attraction. I was just wondering if being accepted was easier the second time around


----------



## csaribay

Jules76126 said:


> Alright this thread is really long so if this question was already asked then im sorry but anyways.
> 
> I did a Cp in the spring 07 and I am hoping to go back down in the spring 09. For anyone that has done more than one college program did you find the interview easier the second time? Like did that know that you had already done a program? I was in attractions last time and I really only want to do that again. Actually I would love to go back to my old location but if that wasnt possible then any attraction. I was just wondering if being accepted was easier the second time around



I felt my second interview was a bit easier- going through the process a second time around gives you an idea of what to expect, and what sort of answers they're looking for. They will know about your past history with the company, as part of the application asks you to list your three most recent jobs and if you've ever worked for any part of The Walt Disney Company before. As long as your rehire status is positive, you're in good shape as far as your history is concerned.

The only thing that I might consider thinking about (and something they may ask you about) is what do you expect to gain from completing another program? Virtually all the same reasons and motivations from your first program will likely carry over, so you'll likely be good there. Also, if you're interested in going back to your old area, be sure to stress that to your interviewer (...and you might want to contact your location's management to see if they can assist in any way).


----------



## jen22va

Hey everyone...
I read somewhere on a facebook thread somethin about they don't release holiday discounts for cast members until october for family resort stays??? Is this true? Or should I book as soon as I get there in August?

My family is a family of teachers so the only time they can come down is during their 2 week Christmas vacation from Dec. 20th - Jan 3rd. They're obviously not coming for the full 2 weeks.. probably just 5 or 6 days at the beginning of their vacay. I'm not really sure if they plan on being here on Christmas or not.

I just want to make sure I get them as much a discount as possible so I wanted to know when to book the room. Thanks!


----------



## shastatikipunch

Spring Advantage interviews start at the end of August don't they? I thought they did but my friend was telling me it was the end of September.


----------



## juligrl

Joanna71985 said:


> _Very_ rarely. Shows like FOTLK are mostly FTers (the parts that are not equity, anyway). I had a friend who was good friends with Prince Ali in Cinderellabration. But 95% of the time, shows will be FTers.
> 
> Now, parades is a different story.



Thanks for the quick answer.   That's kind of what we thought, but were just curious to know. 
I guess the other thing we wondered about were the parade performers - are they hired just to do parades or do they do other things as well?  Are they full-timers or is that something a CP would be able to do?  Also, does a parade performer at MK do both the daytime and evening parades?  Could they be in one park one day for a parade and another park the next day?

Yeah, we're amusement park geeks so only we would think of these kinds of questions while at the happiest place on earth!


----------



## Marvito

futreWDI said:


> Here is a link to all the information you would need to take part in the program...
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> ps: just had to get rid of the link they wouldnt let me keep it up! it has a lot of needed info though. thanks for the help again


----------



## Sehsun

*juligrl,*
Parade performers can do parades as well as meet-and-greets and shows. I think equity level performers would only do parades and shows. Full-time and CPs would be able to do meet-and-greets, parades, and shows (the last two depending on their color code).

I've heard of situations where an Entertainment CM does a meet-and-greet during the day and then a parade at night, but I'm not sure about two parades in a day because I've never heard anyone mention it before. Yes, it is possible to do a parade at one park one day and a different park the next day. I'm guessing it depends on how they schedule them.


----------



## csaribay

shastatikipunch said:


> Spring Advantage interviews start at the end of August don't they? I thought they did but my friend was telling me it was the end of September.



They begin recruiting efforts for Spring/Spring Advantage in the "fall semester". I'd keep an eye out on the website around mid-August; just check every few days- it'll say when they begin recruiting for the Spring seasons.



jen22va said:


> Hey everyone...
> I read somewhere on a facebook thread somethin about they don't release holiday discounts for cast members until october for family resort stays??? Is this true? Or should I book as soon as I get there in August?!



You'll be able to book a discounted room, pending availability, as soon as you have attended Traditions. What you might of heard about is the special "Holiday Celebration" benefits package that kicks in late October of each year. It offers additional discounts on resort stays, merchandise and food/beverage. If there is still availability at your resort of choice, you can modify your reservation to reflect the better discounts once they're available in October. Don't wait until then to book though- book as soon as you can, and change the reservation later if need be.


----------



## Joanna71985

Jules76126 said:


> Alright this thread is really long so if this question was already asked then im sorry but anyways.
> 
> I did a Cp in the spring 07 and I am hoping to go back down in the spring 09. For anyone that has done more than one college program did you find the interview easier the second time? Like did that know that you had already done a program? I was in attractions last time and I really only want to do that again. Actually I would love to go back to my old location but if that wasnt possible then any attraction. I was just wondering if being accepted was easier the second time around



Yes. The second time I interviewed, the interview was much shorter. I found it a lot easier.



shastatikipunch said:


> Spring Advantage interviews start at the end of August don't they? I thought they did but my friend was telling me it was the end of September.



Disney starts recruiting for Spring in late Sept/early Oct.



juligrl said:


> Thanks for the quick answer.   That's kind of what we thought, but were just curious to know.
> I guess the other thing we wondered about were the parade performers - are they hired just to do parades or do they do other things as well?  Are they full-timers or is that something a CP would be able to do?  Also, does a parade performer at MK do both the daytime and evening parades?  Could they be in one park one day for a parade and another park the next day?
> 
> Yeah, we're amusement park geeks so only we would think of these kinds of questions while at the happiest place on earth!



It's both. There are days where people will just do parades, and other days where they will do the parade before/after things.

And CPs can do the parades.


----------



## LEXI24

Hey Joanna how much are the apartments on patterson? And it's true that chattam is full?


----------



## lilpatty19@aol.com

Hi I was a CP in 2006 and I know when looking into the program a lot of people have questions. I remember that looking at websites that CP's made helped me out I decided to make my own so you can check it out! some parts are under construction but its a work in progress

http://MitjansP.googlepages.com/mywdwcpexperience

Patty!


----------



## csaribay

Joanna might be able to add more color and detail, but here's what I know:



LEXI24 said:


> Hey Joanna how much are the apartments on patterson?



Current housing rates for domestic complexes are:

*Vista Way*
Two bedroom: $85/weekly
Three bedroom: $75/weekly

*Chatham Square*
One and Two bedroom: $90/weekly
Three and Four bedroom: $80/weekly

*Patterson Court*
One and Two bedroom: $91/weekly
Three and Four bedroom: $81/weekly



LEXI24 said:


> And it's true that chattam is full?



I wouldn't worry too much about that one - the complexes work on a rolling availability basis, and what's available right now can change dramatically from day to day. There are departure and arrival dates at several points, and usually arrival dates closely follow a series of departures - which opens housing availability in a number of complexes.


----------



## jpod523

nevermind!


----------



## disneygirl_14

Just a quick question...
Anyone know if CPs can work at Wide World of Sports, and if so what kind of roles can they do?
Thanks


----------



## futreWDI

Recreation, QSF&B, & Merchandise, for sure have limited roles there but their may be more.


----------



## seastars

When people book rooms through Disney for their families, do you know if they get to use the Magical Express feature? Or is that just for people booking packages..


----------



## csaribay

seastars said:


> When people book rooms through Disney for their families, do you know if they get to use the Magical Express feature? Or is that just for people booking packages..



Yep, Magical Express can be included for any Disney Resort room reservation or package. The only thing is that it must be added before arrival (either by the website when initially booking, or by calling the reservations center) - once you/your family are at the airport, it's too late.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> When people book rooms through Disney for their families, do you know if they get to use the Magical Express feature? Or is that just for people booking packages..



Nope, you can use it. I used ME back in 2006, when I stayed at the AS Sports. You just need to book it in advance.


----------



## M.I.C.

who's done recreation? i've narrowed it down to recreation, attactions and chartecter attendent now lol


----------



## Jules76126

disneygirl_14 said:


> Just a quick question...
> Anyone know if CPs can work at Wide World of Sports, and if so what kind of roles can they do?
> Thanks



My friend worked there for a while and she did parking. Although she realy liked it even though parking sounds like code for boring and hot lol.


----------



## seastars

If a member of the management team of where you're working notices you're doing a super job, are you eligible for a raise or a promotion? Do CP's ever get offered real jobs after they finish up?


----------



## DisneyJersey

seastars said:


> If a member of the management team of where you're working notices you're doing a super job, are you eligible for a raise or a promotion? Do CP's ever get offered real jobs after they finish up?



no raises or promotions, but if you accumulate enough guest fanatic cards for awesome service or following the 7 disney service guidelines, you do win prizes (via raffles), and such.. some cool things.. you can go fulltime after your cp is over


----------



## meederman

What is company D? Somebody told me its like a discount store, that other theme park tickets and posters Any more details?

and My family are interested to come over this Christmas how does the booking thing work to get discounts in such?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I've got two and a half pages front and back of questions written down after reading all 151 pages of this thread! haha. I'll try to group them together to make this easier on you guys!


*What exactly is a Travel Planner?*

Where are you located? 

If in the parks, are you assigned one park or do you move around?

I understand you sell tickets, but do you also do other planning for guests including assisting with ADRs, setting up tours and planning general trip-wide itineraries? What else do you do?


*Character Performers and the Audition Process*

Am I understanding correctly that at an audition, you can't say you want to try out to be Snow White, they will just look through the line and pull you if they think you show a good resemblance? 

Do you wear Disney Look clothes to the audition and change for the dance portion or wear loose dance clothes for the entire audition?

When you audition, if for a non-meet and greet character, but an actual singing and dancing character, do you tell them "I'd like to try out for Belle in the Beauty and the Beast Show and Pocahontas in Pocahontas and her Forest Friends show" or do you just sing your songs, dance, and they'll consider you for whatever?

What is Equity and what shows are considered Equity only and therefor off limits for CPs to be a part of?

If cast as a singing, dancing character, lets use Belle for an example, do you do the Beauty and the Beast show, meet and greets, Belles Story Time and the parades or do they have one Belle for each?

If youre a character, do you just work in one park? For example, if youre Jasmine, do you work in front of the Magic Carpets in MK and in Morocco in Epcot or are they two different people?

I have a tattoo on my left shoulder in soft brown tones that can easily be covered up with concealer. The only time I could think of that it would show would be if I was a character like Jasmine or Belle in her yellow dress. If I was in those roles, would I need to cover it myself before my shift or would costuming cover it for me when I change? Would I take these costumes with me or would I need to go to costuming each day?


Thats it for this segment and thanks in advance for ANY help!


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> What is company D? Somebody told me its like a discount store, that other theme park tickets and posters Any more details?
> 
> and My family are interested to come over this Christmas how does the booking thing work to get discounts in such?



*Company D* is the Cast Member company stores, located at Disney University (near the Magic Kingdom), Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios, Team Disney (near Downtown Disney), the reservations center and the Maingate Office Complex. They offer discounted/exclusive cast merchandise (including tickets) and services. There's also *Property Control and Cast Connection*, which offers substantial discounts on liquidated theme park merchandise and equipment from around property.

As far as room discounts go, you'll find out more information about booking a discounted room for yourself or friends and family after you arrive. It's all done online, via links on the Company's internet portal, called "The HUB."



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> *What exactly is a Travel Planner?* ...Where are you located... If in the parks, are you assigned one park or do you move around? ...do you also do other planning for guests including assisting with ADRs, setting up tours and planning general trip-wide itineraries? What else do you do?



Vacation Planners are among the first who meet day guests - these Cast Members essentially work the ticket booths in front Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios, Disney's Animal Kingdom or the ticket booths at the  Transportation and Ticket Center. Their primary responsibility is to sell admission media (tickets) and answer any questions that guests may have regarding Walt Disney World property. Other itinerary planning responsibilities (such as dining reservations) are usually not part of the role. 

As far as I know, the role is globally based - and you can be moved from park-to-park on a day-to-day basis. Vacation Planners may also participate in Parade Audience Control from time to time.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> *Character Performers and the Audition Process*...am I understanding correctly that at an audition, you can't say you want to try out to be Snow White, they will just look through the line and pull you if they think you show a good resemblance? ...do you wear Disney Look clothes to the audition and change for the dance portion or wear loose dance clothes for the entire audition? When you audition... do you tell them "I'd like to try out for Belle in the Beauty and the Beast Show and Pocahontas in Pocahontas ..? ...If cast as a singing, do you do the Beauty and the Beast show, meet and greets, Belles Story Time and the parades or do they have one Belle for each? ...What is Equity and what shows are considered Equity only and therefor off limits for CPs to be a part of? ...If youre a character, do you just work in one park? For example, if youre Jasmine, do you work in front of the Magic Carpets in MK and in Morocco in Epcot or are they two different people?
> 
> ...I have a tattoo on my left shoulder in soft brown tones that can easily be covered up with concealer. The only time I could think of that it would show would be if I was a character like Jasmine or Belle in her yellow dress. If I was in those roles, would I need to cover it myself before my shift or would costuming cover it for me when I change? Would I take these costumes with me or would I need to go to costuming each day?



Entertainment auditions are pretty liberal as far Disney Look - come dressed appropriately so you will have full flexibility when auditioning. As far as face characters go, this is determined entirely by the audition panel, and you cannot directly apply to be a face character. At Walt Disney World, all character performers are pulled from one pool, so there is no distinction between those who perform as face characters or "fur" characters, that is to say, if you had the attributes and skill codes of face character, you still may be called upon to do different characters (including fur) on a day-to-day basis. Also, this pool is globally based, and can work at any of the four theme parks or twenty two resorts (sometimes multiple areas) each day.

For the most part, CPs participate in meet and greets, and sometimes are further trained for parades. Like the criteria for face characters, you cannot apply or otherwise make it known that you'd like to work one or the other - your skill and ability will be noted during the audition process, and that will have an effect on what performer roles you can participate in. Most singing roles and shows require Cast Members to be a part of the Equity Entertainer's Union, which CPs are ineligible from joining.

As far as your tattoo goes, you will be fully responsible for for both the makeup and the application of it to cover it up. There are certain restrictions, but in entertainment those are handled on an individual basis.

Finally, on the subject of entertainment costumes - these generally never leave property. You'll stop by entertainment costuming at the start of each day to pick up your costume, and at the end of the day turn it in.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## kandeebunny

Do they do discounts on the behind the scenes tours?  If so just for the CM or for the group/family they are with?


----------



## glendalais

kandeebunny said:


> Do they do discounts on the behind the scenes tours?  If so just for the CM or for the group/family they are with?



There are discounts on the various tours, you can find more information regarding percentages and whatnot on The Hub, but it's generally for the CM and up to the number of people on their Maingate Pass.


----------



## lbdpw1285

this has probably been asked before but i cant find it.
do the CP rooms have a microwave?
are the beds standard twin or twin long?
thank you!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Thanks for helping me out here!!



csaribay said:


> Entertainment auditions are pretty liberal as far Disney Look - come dressed appropriately so you will have full flexibility when auditioning.



Should I shoot for nice looking dance clothes or is it whatever goes with a regular tshirt and work out pants?



csaribay said:


> Most singing roles and shows require Cast Members to be a part of the Equity Entertainer's Union, which CPs are ineligible from joining.



Is there a list of these shows online somewhere? 

It seems a little strange to me that you would sing and dance in an audition if there aren't roles available for you to participate in, you know what I mean?  



csaribay said:


> Finally, on the subject of entertainment costumes - these generally never leave property. You'll stop by entertainment costuming at the start of each day to pick up your costume, and at the end of the day turn it in.



Do people in costuming assist you in putting on your costume? For instance, if you were Jasmine, would they help you put on your giant wig? Do you apply your character makeup at home, at the costuming department or do they apply it on you?



Thanks again for all your help Chris (and anyone who wants to throw in some .02)!


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Should I shoot for nice looking dance clothes or is it whatever goes with a regular tshirt and work out pants?



Check out DisneyAuditions.com for more info - it recommends form-fitting clothing for dancers, and since dancing will be part of your audition routine - you might want to consider it.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Is there a list of these shows online somewhere?
> 
> It seems a little strange to me that you would sing and dance in an audition if there aren't roles available for you to participate in, you know what I mean?



The CP audition page doesn't mention singing at all as part of your role or audition (although it is a bit confusing- it does show some b-roll of a show in the very beginning of the video). You will be dancing however, as you could potentially do parades at some point during your program, and this is a good way to judge your overall movement ability. To answer your question for all intensive purposes: parades maybe, almost all shows with vocal parts; no. I don't have a list, but perhaps someone could post back with one.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do people in costuming assist you in putting on your costume? For instance, if you were Jasmine, would they help you put on your giant wig? Do you apply your character makeup at home, at the costuming department or do they apply it on you?



Costuming and Cosmetology provide assistance, but I don't know how much. Hopefully someone can post back with that info. As far as make-up and everything goes, that gets applied at work (you'll be coming in & leaving dressed in normal street clothes/makeup every day).


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Should I shoot for nice looking dance clothes or is it whatever goes with a regular tshirt and work out pants?



This would be up to you, whichever you feel more comfortable in.





> Is there a list of these shows online somewhere?
> 
> It seems a little strange to me that you would sing and dance in an audition if there aren't roles available for you to participate in, you know what I mean?



Yes, at www.disneyauditions.com.

There is no singing at the CP auditions. Singing is just for equity. At the CP auditions, it is only dancing and animation.




> Do people in costuming assist you in putting on your costume? For instance, if you were Jasmine, would they help you put on your giant wig? Do you apply your character makeup at home, at the costuming department or do they apply it on you?



They may help you the first couple of times. But after that, you do it yourself. And makeup is done at work.

Thanks again for all your help Chris (and anyone who wants to throw in some .02)! [/QUOTE]



lbdpw1285 said:


> this has probably been asked before but i cant find it.
> do the CP rooms have a microwave?
> are the beds standard twin or twin long?
> thank you!!



Yes, there are microwaves in the kitchens. And the beds are twin beds.



kandeebunny said:


> Do they do discounts on the behind the scenes tours?  If so just for the CM or for the group/family they are with?



Yes they do. I have done 2 of them, KTTK and Mickey's Magical Milestones.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> *What exactly is a Travel Planner?*
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> If in the parks, are you assigned one park or do you move around?
> 
> I understand you sell tickets, but do you also do other planning for guests including assisting with ADRs, setting up tours and planning general trip-wide itineraries? What else do you do?



For Vacation Planners, you sell tickets and ticket plans. They are located at the front of the park (though Epcot also has a location in the back). You are assigned to one park. Tours and ADRs take place through Guest Relations.




> *Character Performers and the Audition Process*
> 
> Am I understanding correctly that at an audition, you can't say you want to try out to be Snow White, they will just look through the line and pull you if they think you show a good resemblance?



Yes. If they think you are princess material, they will pull you. You can't ask to be pulled.



> Do you wear Disney Look clothes to the audition and change for the dance portion or wear loose dance clothes for the entire audition?



You do not need to wear Disney Look clothes to the audition. I recommend wearing something comfy, that you can move freely in.



> When you audition, if for a non-meet and greet character, but an actual singing and dancing character, do you tell them "I'd like to try out for Belle in the Beauty and the Beast Show and Pocahontas in Pocahontas and her Forest Friends show" or do you just sing your songs, dance, and they'll consider you for whatever?



CPs do not do any singing roles. The initial audition is for characters. Once you arrive in FL, you attend another audition for shows/parades. Then you can preference what you would like to do (if you are able to), but the final decision comes down to Disney. I know people who weren't pulled for any shows/parades their entire CP.



> What is Equity and what shows are considered Equity only and therefor off limits for CPs to be a part of?



CPs can not be in Equity. There are shows that are not Equity-only, but the non-Equity roles go to FTers. Shows that a CPer *may* be in are Fantasmic (but that's pretty rare), Dream Along with Mickey (again, rare), FOTLK, and maybe the holiday shows at the MK. CPs mostly do parades.



> If cast as a singing, dancing character, lets use Belle for an example, do you do the Beauty and the Beast show, meet and greets, Belles Story Time and the parades or do they have one Belle for each?



You are mentioning things from 2 different areas (regular entertainment, and equity). BATB show and Storytime with Belle are Equity positions. Meets and parades are regular entertainment.



> If youre a character, do you just work in one park? For example, if youre Jasmine, do you work in front of the Magic Carpets in MK and in Morocco in Epcot or are they two different people?



You work in all 4 parks.



> I have a tattoo on my left shoulder in soft brown tones that can easily be covered up with concealer. The only time I could think of that it would show would be if I was a character like Jasmine or Belle in her yellow dress. If I was in those roles, would I need to cover it myself before my shift or would costuming cover it for me when I change? Would I take these costumes with me or would I need to go to costuming each day?



You would need to cover any tatooes yourself. And the costume stays at the parks.

Thats it for this segment and thanks in advance for ANY help! [/QUOTE]



meederman said:


> What is company D? Somebody told me its like a discount store, that other theme park tickets and posters Any more details?
> 
> and My family are interested to come over this Christmas how does the booking thing work to get discounts in such?



Company D is a store where you can get CM items, discounted tickets, ect. There is one at Disney U, Epcot, and DHS.

You may be able to get a room (just make sure it is booked way in advance). However, depending on when they come your Maingate could be blacked out.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

csaribay said:


> .
> 
> The CP audition page doesn't mention singing at all as part of your role or audition (although it is a bit confusing- it does show some b-roll of a show in the very beginning of the video).



Oh No  I got confused with the Disney Auditions website and thinking it was for CPs since I made my way over there through the CP website. I was thinking they were all talking about auditions in the CP program. That makes me so sad.

Well, is there a way to do the CP and audition for a singing/show role while you're down there? Would you be allowed to transfer to a non-CP role during your CP program or would it have to be for something after your program ends? I don't want to put anyone out, but being in a show was 90% of my working at Disney World vision.

What is this second audition? Do you get offered to do it or can you ask for it?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Oh No  I got confused with the Disney Auditions website and thinking it was for CPs since I made my way over there through the CP website. I was thinking they were all talking about auditions in the CP program. That makes me so sad.
> 
> Well, is there a way to do the CP and audition for a singing/show role while you're down there? Would you be allowed to transfer to a non-CP role during your CP program or would it have to be for something after your program ends? I don't want to put anyone out, but being in a show was 90% of my working at Disney World vision.
> 
> What is this second audition? Do you get offered to do it or can you ask for it?



No. CPs can not do any singing roles, as those are Equity roles (and CPs can not be in Equity). If you want to audition for Equity, it would have to be after the CP ends. 

The second audition (the one for parades/shows) is open to any character performer. It tells you what you can preference for shows/parades.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> No. CPs can not do any singing roles, as those are Equity roles (and CPs can not be in Equity). If you want to audition for Equity, it would have to be after the CP ends.
> 
> The second audition (the one for parades/shows) is open to any character performer. It tells you what you can preference for shows/parades.




That is *such* a bummer. So this second audition could potentially put you in a show as a character and maybe a dancer but is really just for parades? Is this correct?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> That is *such* a bummer. So this second audition could potentially put you in a show as a character and maybe a dancer but is really just for parades? Is this correct?



Yes. The other audition is for a color code. This tells you what your dance/animation abilities are. If they are high enough, you can preference certain things. You can preference shows and parades, but the final decision comes down to Disney (for the shows, the non-equity roles usually go to FTers).


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. The other audition is for a color code. This tells you what your dance/animation abilities are. If they are high enough, you can preference certain things. You can preference shows and parades, but the final decision comes down to Disney (for the shows, the non-equity roles usually go to FTers).



Thanks for clearing this up for me! You're a great help.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks for clearing this up for me! You're a great help.



You're welcome.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Does anyone know what characters are in what height range? I keep seeing people saying they are "Mickey height" or "Chipmunk height". What heights are usually what characters?


----------



## MKandy

What about shoes? What kind of shoes should you bring? Do they give you shoes? Is it the same type of shoe for all cast member positions?

Thanks.


----------



## glendalais

MKandy said:


> What about shoes? What kind of shoes should you bring? Do they give you shoes? Is it the same type of shoe for all cast member positions?
> 
> Thanks.



With the possible exception of Foods*, Shoes are the responsibility of the CM. The Company does mandate that they be black, polishable, and, if possible, slip resistant. 

This is the preferred brand, and the one that they'll promote through Costuming:

http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/index.cfm?changeWebsite=US_en

*DLR Foods issues CMs their shoes from the brand above. I'm not so sure about WDW Foods, though.


----------



## csaribay

glendalais said:


> With the possible exception of Foods*, Shoes are the responsibility of the CM. The Company does mandate that they be black, polishable, and, if possible, slip resistant.
> 
> This is the preferred brand, and the one that they'll promote through Costuming:
> 
> http://www.shoesforcrews.com/sfc3/index.cfm?changeWebsite=US_en
> 
> *DLR Foods issues CMs their shoes from the brand above. I'm not so sure about WDW Foods, though.



WDW Food & Beverage requires Cast Members to purchase their own shoes, although SFC is highly recommended and F&B areas do have discount coupons to help fray the cost. Also of note; there's a SFC shoe-mobile that does stop by various work areas on a published bi-monthly schedule.

Also, many areas require a black, polishable shoe, preferably slip-resistant. However at WDW, there are several exceptions (some areas want leather boots, white shoes, etc.) that participants won't find out about until they arrive - which is why shoe shopping isn't really recommended until after they arrive and find out their work location.


----------



## MKandy

hey thanks a lot you two

I'm pretty pumped up for my first program.  I'll be going in Spring 09


----------



## carlwitac

ok this might be off topic but what ever


I am doing the Career start program fall 08 and i will be heading down to disney for a vacation in july and was just wondering if there was any way i would be allowed to see the housing, where i am supposed to go and just get a lay of the land in other words.


----------



## glendalais

carlwitac said:


> ok this might be off topic but what ever
> 
> 
> I am doing the Career start program fall 08 and i will be heading down to disney for a vacation in july and was just wondering if there was any way i would be allowed to see the housing, where i am supposed to go and just get a lay of the land in other words.



You can drive past the housing, and you can see where Disney University is if you just drive behind MK (just keep driving past the Resort Bus Stop/Contemporary Resort). You can also see Parking Lots and what not if you just follow the roads that tend to lead to back areas.

However, to go into the Housing, you would need a Housing ID; same thing to access any Backstage areas other than the roads, you would need a valid Walt Disney Company ID.


----------



## CelticBelle

carlwitac said:


> ok this might be off topic but what ever
> 
> 
> I am doing the Career start program fall 08 and i will be heading down to disney for a vacation in july and was just wondering if there was any way i would be allowed to see the housing, where i am supposed to go and just get a lay of the land in other words.



I love your avatar picture!!


----------



## RosEmily_mAdHaTTeR

Hi!!! I'm interested in doing the CP, but I'm no longer an undergrad. I now begin my second semester as a graduate student and i was wondering if i am still eligible for doing the CP. Does anyone know if that's possible?


----------



## csaribay

RosEmily_mAdHaTTeR said:


> Hi!!! I'm interested in doing the CP, but I'm no longer an undergrad. I now begin my second semester as a graduate student and i was wondering if i am still eligible for doing the CP. Does anyone know if that's possible?



Sure, graduate students can apply and participate in the Disney College Program. Eligibility requirements are listed here.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Okay,
I don't feel like I'm really well-informed about the program, but it's something I've wanted to do since I was a little girl. I worked at the Disney Store for last 2 years, and they closed recently =[ 
So I felt like it was time to get started.  I intend to apply for the program this fall for the Spring 09 season.  I was wondering if anyone knew when that session started.  My family is trying to plan our yearly vacation to Disney World, but I don't want to be working during my family vacation.  What would be the ideal plan is for us to go the week before the program started, so that I would already be there, and could then just stay.  Who knows if that will all work out though.  BUT does anyone know when the season starts?  

Also...seeing as how I don't feel like I'm a wealth of knowledge about the program (even though I've visited the website several times and talked to a few alumni about it)
If anyone has any other valuable information to offer, that would also be greatly appreciated.

I've been reading through this thread and there seems to be a lot of information here as well too


Thanks guys


----------



## khancock

SecondStartotheright said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew when that session started.



The time frame for each of the program sessions is here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/program_seasons.html

Each program has multiple arrival dates and they vary from year to year.  No one would be able to tell you exact dates, but the ballparks they give on the site are the most accurate info you will have until you actually have an invitation and log in to reserve an arrival date.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

*Roommate/Housing Questions*

1. Am I correct to assume that if you do the roommate notification, you get to choose the person you share a room with? I'm doing the program with a friend of mine who is the same gender and age. Is this a guarantee that we'll be roomed together if we do the notification? 

If you do the roommate notification, as I understand it, you don't get to choose the complex or apartment size, so its either choose your roommate or choose your apartment? 

Is it rare to request a size and complex on arrival (and having done roommate notification) and your request get honored or should we not hope for that?

2. Outside of the one roommate you choose on your roommate notification, can you be put in contact with your other roommates ahead of time (perhaps a few days) so you know who brings what?

3. In choosing your other roommates, is there some sort of questionnaire you do to be put with people you are compatible with or do they just fill it up as they get acceptances?

4. What exactly is provided in the apartments? We're driving so we can bring whatever we need. I've heard there isn't a TV. If someone else also brings a TV, can we use the one we brought in our room? What would you suggest (small furniture/appliance wise) to bring? Side tables? Bath rugs? Shower Curtains? 

5. Does each apartment have a patio and patio furniture or do we need to bring some as I understand you cannot have apartment furniture on the patio?

6. What is Mickey's Retreat and whats in it?

7. Are you allowed to live offsite? 

 - DBF might come and if so, we'd like to live together. Is this a possibility? 

 - Or is there a way for us to request a specific building so our apartments are close (in a CP complex)? 

 - There is a very high possibility we'll be engaged at the time of our CP bride: !!!!) but the wedding would be after the program ends. Is there any exceptions to the boy/girl rule if you're engaged? 

8. On the CP website, it says CP's participate in "unique holiday celebrations". What does that mean?

9. What kinds of events are held at the complexes? Are they different for each complex? How often are they? Are you allowed to go to an event at a different complex than your own?

10. I know cable is provided. Can you upgrade your cable to have a box and DVR? Has anyone done this? Do you pay Disney or Brighthouse the difference? Would Disney add it to your rent?


THANKS!!


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 1. Am I correct to assume that if you do the roommate notification, you get to choose the person you share a room with? I'm doing the program with a friend of mine who is the same gender and age. Is this a guarantee that we'll be roomed together if we do the notification?



Assuming that you have the same arrival date (and this date offers roommate notification), yes, you can choose your friend. You'll need to have your friend's applicant number (located on the role offer letter) in order to be paired together.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If you do the roommate notification, as I understand it, you don't get to choose the complex or apartment size, so its either choose your roommate or choose your apartment?



There's mixed information here, but my understanding is that the first roommate who checks in will be able to make requests as to which complex and apartment size they would prefer. After that person decides, the paired roommate can either take what the first person chose, or decline and be unpaired. *Sehsun* has more info on this, hopefully she can respond.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Is it rare to request a size and complex on arrival (and having done roommate notification) and your request get honored or should we not hope for that?



There's always hope, but you're basically limited to what's available that day. Not all arrival dates will have availability for every single complex, or every single apartment size. In that, requests aren't guaranteed. They do their best though to try and keep it even between arrival dates.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 2. Outside of the one roommate you choose on your roommate notification, can you be put in contact with your other roommates ahead of time (perhaps a few days) so you know who brings what?



Nope.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 3. In choosing your other roommates, is there some sort of questionnaire you do to be put with people you are compatible with or do they just fill it up as they get acceptances?



Nope. Other rooms in your apartment will be filled with simple criteria: same gender, same departure date and whether the person is over or under 21.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 4. What exactly is provided in the apartments? We're driving so we can bring whatever we need. I've heard there isn't a TV. If someone else also brings a TV, can we use the one we brought in our room? What would you suggest (small furniture/appliance wise) to bring? Side tables? Bath rugs? Shower Curtains?



Basic furnishings are included- this includes beds, nightstands, a sofa, a chair, two end tables, a dining room table w/chairs, a single large desk (or built in desk at Chatham), kitchen utensils, pots, pans, plates, glasses, etc. 

Beyond that, the rest is left to you - bedding, shower curtains (a liner is included), personal lamps, bath rugs and other touches. Also TVs and other electronics are not included - someone will need to buy/bring one if that's something you'd like to have. 



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 5. Does each apartment have a patio and patio furniture or do we need to bring some as I understand you cannot have apartment furniture on the patio?



Not all apartments have patios/balconies, and none that do have furniture for them. If you'd like to have furniture out on the balconies, that's fine, but it will need to be your own (included furnishings can't be left outside overnight).



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 6. What is Mickey's Retreat and whats in it?



Mickey's Retreat is a cast recreation area across the street from Chatham Square. Just think of it as a park - it has several athletic fields, a pool etc.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 7. Are you allowed to live offsite?



Offsite housing requests are handled on a individual basis. Since housing is an integral part of the program, it is not recommended. You can ask about the possibility of such with your recruiter, but again, it is handled on an individual basis. If not approved, you can live off-property, but you may not be able to stop the housing payments that are directly deducted off your paycheck.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> - DBF might come and if so, we'd like to live together. Is this a possibility?



Not unless you're going be getting married between now and the time you head off for the College Program ;-). Individual apartments aren't co-ed as far as assignments go, and the only way around that is to be a married couple living in a one-bedroom apartment. On the other hand, if you both live in the same complex, you will have unrestricted visiting privileges at any time, so that's something to consider. If you live at separate complexes, you won't be able to visit each other at the complexes between the hours of 1 AM and 7 AM nightly.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> - Or is there a way for us to request a specific building so our apartments are close (in a CP complex)?



You can ask during check-in, and they'll do their best.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> - There is a very high possibility we'll be engaged at the time of our CP bride: !!!!) but the wedding would be after the program ends. Is there any exceptions to the boy/girl rule if you're engaged?



Unfortunately, not to my knowledge. If there is, you will only be allowed to live together in a one-bedroom apartment.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 8. On the CP website, it says CP's participate in "unique holiday celebrations". What does that mean?



Housings has an event planning team, and they have several events every season. To be honest, I never gave too much credit to the events, they can be fun, but they're not elaborate productions most of the time.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 9. What kinds of events are held at the complexes? Are they different for each complex? How often are they? Are you allowed to go to an event at a different complex than your own?



To go along with what I said above, they are held at every complex, and yes, you can attend an event happening at any complex.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 10. I know cable is provided. Can you add DVR onto your cable? The Brighthouse website says its $6.95/mo to add DVR. Would you need a cable box to do this? Do you think you'd pay Disney or Brighthouse the difference? Would Disney add it to your rent?



I believe you can add additional services from Bright House networks, which is billed directly to you for payment. You will need to order digital service with your DVR package, as Disney's cable service through Bright House is analog. I just priced it out, and it comes out to $22.89/month with a $41.95 setup fee. You can set it up after you arrive at Bright House's Connection Center website.

Alternatively, many networks do offer programming online for free, and that may be something that may work for you instead...saving you some money in the process. Check out Hulu and individual network sites for more info.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

You cannot imagine what a big help you are Chris! Thank you so much.

So if DBF and I live in the same complex, he'll be able to stay the night if its alright with my roommates?

That would make things a lot easier just to get a few nights together.

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Does anyone know what characters are in what height range? I keep seeing people saying they are "Mickey height" or "Chipmunk height". What heights are usually what characters?



Sending you a PM.



MKandy said:


> hey thanks a lot you two
> 
> I'm pretty pumped up for my first program.  I'll be going in Spring 09



Awsome! Maybe I'll see you down there. I will be returning down next May.



SecondStartotheright said:


> Okay,
> I don't feel like I'm really well-informed about the program, but it's something I've wanted to do since I was a little girl. I worked at the Disney Store for last 2 years, and they closed recently =[
> So I felt like it was time to get started.  I intend to apply for the program this fall for the Spring 09 season.  I was wondering if anyone knew when that session started.  My family is trying to plan our yearly vacation to Disney World, but I don't want to be working during my family vacation.  What would be the ideal plan is for us to go the week before the program started, so that I would already be there, and could then just stay.  Who knows if that will all work out though.  BUT does anyone know when the season starts?
> 
> Thanks guys



Disney will start recruiting for Spring 2009 in late Sept/early Oct.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> You cannot imagine what a big help you are Chris! Thank you so much.
> 
> So if DBF and I live in the same complex, he'll be able to stay the night if its alright with my roommates?
> 
> That would make things a lot easier just to get a few nights together.
> 
> Thanks!



He could. But it really isn't right, especially since there isn't that much room.


----------



## mmclub

I know this is a silly question, but when can we begin applying for Spring 09? Is it too early to send in my application now?


----------



## mmclub

I just saw the previous post. But is it too early to send in my app? And what are the character height ranges?


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So if DBF and I live in the same complex, he'll be able to stay the night if its alright with my roommates?





Joanna71985 said:


> He could. But it really isn't right, especially since there isn't that much room.



Yeah, it is allowed. However, I would absolutely make sure that it's okay with all of your roommates that he's staying over. One of our roommates had a girlfriend that would stay over all the time - that wouldn't bother us, and we all knew about it, so it was cool. As long as your boyfriend is in the same apartment complex and your roommates are okay with it, then that's fine.

If both of these don't turn out though, you really should think twice.



mmclub said:


> I just saw the previous post. But is it too early to send in my app? And what are the character height ranges?



Yeah, it's too early. They won't begin recruitment efforts for the Spring season until at this fall. Keep an eye out on the official website around September for application information pertinent to the Spring 09 season.


----------



## Joanna71985

mmclub said:


> I just saw the previous post. But is it too early to send in my app? And what are the character height ranges?



Yes, it is too early. Disney won't start recruiting for Spring 2009 til early Fall.

And sending you a PM.


----------



## meederman

Hey I realized How big Disney World really is.

Do they other transportation to all of the parks and Downtown Disney?

For example If I work at magic kingdom, Can I catch a bus to epcot or Downtown Disney after work?


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Hey I realized How big Disney World really is.
> 
> Do they other transportation to all of the parks and Downtown Disney?
> 
> For example If I work at magic kingdom, Can I catch a bus to epcot or Downtown Disney after work?



There are _two_ types of transportation that are available to you.

*Housing Transportation* is offered to and from the housing complexes between pretty much any point on property. This includes the four theme parks, two water parks, all Disney resorts and the Downtown Disney complex.

As for your direct question, all housing busses originate from the housing complexes - you'd have to head back home and switch busses there to reach your destination. If you have street clothes to change into after work, you can utilize *Disney Trasnport* (resort busses) to reach your destination. There is one special note here: if you wanted to get to Downtown Disney from one of the theme parks, you'd have to head to a Disney resort first (no Downtown Disney busses traverse between parks).


----------



## Sehsun

MarinaAndCharlie said:
			
		

> If you do the roommate notification, as I understand it, you don't get to choose the complex or apartment size, so its either choose your roommate or choose your apartment?





csaribay said:


> There's mixed information here, but my understanding is that the first roommate who checks in will be able to make requests as to which complex and apartment size they would prefer. After that person decides, the paired roommate can either take what the first person chose, or decline and be unpaired. *Sehsun* has more info on this, hopefully she can respond.



Chris did a fine job at answering this. I'll just add in some of my personal experience:
I did the roommate notification when I did my CP for the fall program. My roommate and I heard that some people who did the roommate notification (fall advantage) did not get a choice of what apartment size they wanted. Another pair (fall advantage) did get their request. So my roommate and I decided we would try to go ahead and make a request on check-in day. She was before me in line, so she made the request, and they met it. We got there really early. If they declined our request, I'm sure we would have still stayed roommates and accepted what they gave us.

If you do not do the roommate notification, you can also make requests in which apartment complex you would like to live - just get there really early.


----------



## MKandy

Has anyone heard anything about the new housing complex for CPs.  It is called Patterson Court and I believe that this summer was the first time it was open.  Just wondering if anyone heard anything about it.


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the new housing complex for CPs.  It is called Patterson Court and I believe that this summer was the first time it was open.  Just wondering if anyone heard anything about it.



Sure do. I am living there, in fact.


----------



## MKandy

Joanna71985 said:


> Sure do. I am living there, in fact.



How is it? Is it really nice? Give us the scoop! haha


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> How is it? Is it really nice? Give us the scoop! haha



I like it. The apartments are nice, the pool and workout room are awsome- but the one big problem is that the buses currently do not stop at Patterson. So that means you have to walk over to Chatham to catch a bus.


----------



## MKandy

Joanna71985 said:


> I like it. The apartments are nice, the pool and workout room are awsome- but the one big problem is that the buses currently do not stop at Patterson. So that means you have to walk over to Chatham to catch a bus.



So if I had a car, it would be worth it to stay at Patterson? Do they have all the different size rooms like the others?


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> So if I had a car, it would be worth it to stay at Patterson? Do they have all the different size rooms like the others?



I think so. Patterson is very nice. It's pretty quiet right now, as not all of the buildings are open (since many are still under construction).

Not really. I feel they are pretty much the same size. Same for Chatham. I didn't really see a difference in the 2 and 3 BRs.


----------



## DisneyL8T

I just had a quick question for people who have done the CP more than once. Do you do traditions the second time, or do they just give you your ID since you've already done it?


----------



## carlwitac

ok this might be off topic but what ever


I am doing the Career start program fall 08 and i will be heading down to disney for a vacation in july and was just wondering if there was any way i would be allowed to see the housing, where i am supposed to go and just get a lay of the land in other words.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyL8T said:


> I just had a quick question for people who have done the CP more than once. Do you do traditions the second time, or do they just give you your ID since you've already done it?



It depends. If you have worked a shift before a year, you don't have to take Traditions again. However, if a year has gone between shifts, you do.


----------



## DisneyL8T

Okay, it's been a year, so I'll have to go to traditions again. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyL8T said:


> Okay, it's been a year, so I'll have to go to traditions again. Thanks for the quick response!



You're welcome.


----------



## csaribay

carlwitac said:


> ...[is] there any way i would be allowed to see the housing, where i am supposed to go and just get a lay of the land in other words.



I think this was answered before, but the most you can likely do is to see housing from the street. If you have a friend living in housing, you can ask for them to sign you in on the security list, and they can show you around the common areas and their own apartment. Otherwise, the complexes are designed to be secure areas, and uninvited external visitors aren't allowed. 

If you do plan to pass by the complexes, you can use this map for reference. Point A is Chatham Square (Patterson Court is across the way on Grand Magnolia Ave.) and Point B is Vista Way.


----------



## seastars

Can you direct-deposit your checks into a bank account? I have a key bank account - this would make things easier.


----------



## er3465

seastars said:


> Can you direct-deposit your checks into a bank account? I have a key bank account - this would make things easier.



Yes you can, ask for the routing number and you can set it all up online.  I deposited 75% to my home bank and 25% to the credit union so I could have some cash and avoid the atm fee!


----------



## MKandy

I realize that you do not get to choose your place of work during a program.  But would telling your interviewer what you think you would be good at help?

Thank you.


----------



## csaribay

MKandy said:


> I realize that you do not get to choose your place of work during a program.  But would telling your interviewer what you think you would be good at help?
> 
> Thank you.



Yes. In addition, after you've received a role offer, you can communicate specific location requests to your support recruiter - who can add it to your file. Requests aren't guaranteed, but they try to accommodate them whenever possible.


----------



## MKandy

csaribay said:


> Yes. In addition, after you've received a role offer, you can communicate specific location requests to your support recruiter - who can add it to your file. Requests aren't guaranteed, but they try to accommodate them whenever possible.




Hey thanks a lot...that really makes me happy

I'm hoping for something like jungle cruise or haunted mansion or something that i could play a small "role" in.


----------



## namara87

This is a really random question....but does anyone know when the Winter SALSA Sale is this year lol I'm trying to plan a trip around the sale, Food and Wine and seeing Equus in NYC...do Food and Wine and SALSA coincide at any point?  I went last year during my cp, but I cannot remember...Thanks.


----------



## tinyt396

namara87 said:


> This is a really random question....but does anyone know when the Winter SALSA Sale is this year lol I'm trying to plan a trip around the sale, Food and Wine and seeing Equus in NYC...do Food and Wine and SALSA coincide at any point?  I went last year during my cp, but I cannot remember...Thanks.



I don't believe they coincide with each other at all.  Food and Wine is in November and I believe the SALSA is in December.  They canceled the summer SALSA sale so I hope they don't do the same to the winter one.


----------



## CelticBelle

what is SALSA?


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> what is SALSA?



SALSA is a semi-annual merchandise liquidation event for Cast Members - it stands for Spend A Little, Save A (lot). Takes place in the summer and winter seasons at Epcot's Wonder Parking lot, in a gigantic air conditioned/heated tent. A substantial amount of merchandise is highly discounted - up to 70% retail prices (sometimes more, on smaller items).



tinyt396 said:


> I don't believe they coincide with each other at all.  Food and Wine is in November and I believe the SALSA is in December.  They canceled the summer SALSA sale so I hope they don't do the same to the winter one.



Yeah, the SALSA winter sale is mid-December (2007's event was the sixth through the sixteenth). The note I've gotten (via World News Weekly email) says that they anticipate the return of the sale this December, hopefully it does.


----------



## Sehsun

Deleted


----------



## csaribay

Sehsun said:


> I went to the winter SALSA sale last year!
> 
> I just read on the Hub that the winter SALSA sale will be on December 11th this year, a one-day event this time.
> 
> There is a CM pin party on August 26th and at the SALSA sale as well.



Hrm...I see that too, though it's listed under the Disney Pin Trading... usually the pin party is only one day out of the sale - hopefully it's just talking about the pin party, and not about it being a one day sale all together.


----------



## Sehsun

csaribay said:


> Hrm...I see that too, though it's listed under the Disney Pin Trading... usually the pin party is only one day out of the sale - hopefully it's just talking about the pin party, and not about it being a one day sale all together.



Ah yes, you are correct. Now that you mentioned it, I am sure they mean the pin parties are one day only out of the whole SALSA sale event - the SALSA sale is usually several days - thank you for the correction.


----------



## namara87

Darn...thanks everyone for answering.  I left my CP early December for school reasons... I guess I didn't realize I went to SALSA so close to when I left the CP. Maybe I'll just make two trips...I really wanna go to both


----------



## meederman

I want to stay vista way because there allot more stuff there, but is it really a big party atmosphere there? Don't get me wrong I don't mind party's but is it too much partying going on over there(meaning everyday)?

How is new apartment complex over there?


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> I want to stay vista way because there allot more stuff there, but is it really a big party atmosphere there? Don't get me wrong I don't mind party's but is it too much partying going on over there(meaning everyday)?
> 
> How is new apartment complex over there?



Define "a lot more stuff"... the other complexes have almost all of the same amenities, save a hot tub. Vista Way is more convenient to Walgreens/Wendys/Chik-fil-a, but the outlet mall and Publix/Walgreens are within walking distance of Chatham Square and Paterson Court.

As far as partying goes, the stereotype I feel is overblown. Yes, there are parties, but it's not *as big* of a deal as people make it out to be.


----------



## meederman

csaribay said:


> Define "a lot more stuff"... the other complexes have almost all of the same amenities, save a hot tub. Vista Way is more convenient to Walgreens/Wendys/Chik-fil-a, but the outlet mall and Publix/Walgreens are within walking distance of Chatham Square and Paterson Court.
> 
> As far as partying goes, the stereotype I feel is overblown. Yes, there are parties, but it's not *as big* of a deal as people make it out to be.



Well does vista way contain the learning center and speaker seminar series take place at vista way?


----------



## DisneyJersey

meederman said:


> Well does vista way contain the learning center and speaker seminar series take place at vista way?



vista and chatham both have a learning center, as for the seminar series  they did have some at vista, and some at chatham... sometimes they take place at disney university ( building across the street from MK's cast parking lot), at least that was the case in 2005.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Anyone who has previously been friends with Chip and Dale, who else were you acquaintances with?

The same goes for those who were friends with Pluto?

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Anyone who has previously been friends with Chip and Dale, who else were you acquaintances with?
> 
> The same goes for those who were friends with Pluto?
> 
> Thanks



Sent you a PM.



meederman said:


> I want to stay vista way because there allot more stuff there, but is it really a big party atmosphere there? Don't get me wrong I don't mind party's but is it too much partying going on over there(meaning everyday)?
> 
> How is new apartment complex over there?



Patterson is nice. I love the pool and the workout center. The only downside is that the buses currently don't stop there.


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Well does vista way contain the learning center and speaker seminar series take place at vista way?



Yes, Vista Way does have a Disney Learning Center, but you can still use it (and any other amenities at other complexes) during normal hours (7-9), regardless of which complex is your "home base". All of the other complexes have small computer labs that you can use when the apartment front desks are open. If you're reliant on the bus system, Vista is only a five minute ride away.

On the CP Alumni Speaker Series, these take place at both complexes Vista Way and Chatham Square on a rotating basis. They no longer take place at Disney University (although other sessions, like "Conversations With" do).


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

1. Can anyone else tell me about the events held at the apartment complexes and how often they are?

2. Is there anyone I can talk to about the program while I'm on vacation there? Our trip is right around when we can start applying. Is my only option to find CMs in the park with colleges on their name tags or can I talk to some people who run the program?

3. Do you discuss what roles are your 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice in the interview or do you mark it on your role checklist?

4. Can you request for majority of the time to work a certain time of day? For example, can you ask to be mostly morning shifts or does it need to be on a weekly basis?

5. If my school doesn't give me credit for the DU courses, but will let me take online classes, how do I leave an education block in my schedule? Would I need to talk to my manager or someone at DU?

6. When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant? 

7. Can you get a raise during your program and are you eligible for bonuses at any time? Are there other ways to make extra money besides picking up extra shifts?

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyJersey

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 1. Can anyone else tell me about the events held at the apartment complexes and how often they are?
> 
> 2. Is there anyone I can talk to about the program while I'm on vacation there? Our trip is right around when we can start applying. Is my only option to find CMs in the park with colleges on their name tags or can I talk to some people who run the program?
> 
> 3. Do you discuss what roles are your 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice in the interview or do you mark it on your role checklist?
> 
> 4. Can you request for majority of the time to work a certain time of day? For example, can you ask to be mostly morning shifts or does it need to be on a weekly basis?
> 
> 5. If my school doesn't give me credit for the DU courses, but will let me take online classes, how do I leave an education block in my schedule? Would I need to talk to my manager or someone at DU?
> 
> 6. When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant?
> 
> 7. Can you get a raise during your program and are you eligible for bonuses at any time? Are there other ways to make extra money besides picking up extra shifts?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Can anyone else tell me about the events held at the apartment complexes and how often they are? 

they have alumni speaker series, and networking events.. usually every week or so, it will be advertised throughout the program

2. Is there anyone I can talk to about the program while I'm on vacation there? Our trip is right around when we can start applying. Is my only option to find CMs in the park with colleges on their name tags or can I talk to some people who run the program? 

now people on the cp don't have colleges on their nametag, best bet is look for college aged kids and ask if they are on the program, or you can go onto wdwcollegeprogram.com to find any FAQ's or to email college recruiting CMs to ask questions (email address on the website).

3. Do you discuss what roles are your 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice in the interview or do you mark it on your role checklist?

You mark it off on the checklist.. the more you mark off, the better you get in, if you mark off F and B, or high volume areas, you may be chosen for those, so pick the ones you may have more interest in, than other roles.

4. Can you request for majority of the time to work a certain time of day? For example, can you ask to be mostly morning shifts or does it need to be on a weekly basis?

Nope, you must have full availability.. usually cp'ers get the worst of it..like i did.. i always worked to close, I was in Qs f and b and for spring break, i worked 65 hrs 2 weeks straight, without asking for OT too!

5. If my school doesn't give me credit for the DU courses, but will let me take online classes, how do I leave an education block in my schedule? Would I need to talk to my manager or someone at DU?

I would suggest you talk to your manager or discuss it with your scheduler

6. When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant? 

this question, not sure, but I assume you work with whichever characters are assigned at the same time as you. Friends of characters are the ones who are characters..

7. Can you get a raise during your program and are you eligible for bonuses at any time? Are there other ways to make extra money besides picking up extra shifts?

no bonuses or raises..

hope i answered all your questions..


----------



## csaribay

DisneyJersey said:


> now people on the cp don't have colleges on their nametag, best bet is look for college aged kids and ask if they are on the program, or you can go onto wdwcollegeprogram.com to find any FAQ's or to email college recruiting CMs to ask questions (email address on the website).



The "Where Dreams Come True" nametags for 2006/2007/2008 do have hometowns and universities... it's pretty easy to spot a CP (assuming they're wearing the right nametag).






I elected to have my hometown instead (and at least for Spring 07', we had the choice), but most people choose the default and go with their universities.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

DisneyJersey said:


> (concerning role checklist)
> You mark it off on the checklist.. the more you mark off, the better you get in, if you mark off F and B, or high volume areas, you may be chosen for those, so pick the ones you may have more interest in, than other roles.



On the checklist, do you write in "1st choice" "2nd choice" etc or will they ask which roles you'd like to do over the others during your interview?

*Anyone else know the answer to this? I thought I'd heard you had to talk to someone in education but I dont know what that means?*

5. If my school doesn't give me credit for the DU courses, but will let me take online classes, how do I leave an education block in my schedule? Would I need to talk to my manager or someone at DU?

*Any previous character attendants out there that could answer this?*
6. When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant? 


Did any of you guys raise any extra cash doing things other than picking up extra shifts?


----------



## Berlioz70

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> On the checklist, do you write in "1st choice" "2nd choice" etc or will they ask which roles you'd like to do over the others during your interview?



Your interviewer will ask you to "rank" them, or least specify which ones you're most interested in.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If my school doesn't give me credit for the DU courses, but will let me take online classes, how do I leave an education block in my schedule? Would I need to talk to my manager or someone at DU?



You can talk to your manager about it, but you probably will not be able to get a consistent block of time off - depending on your role.




MarinaAndCharlie said:


> 6. When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant?



You could be any characters' attendant and work in all of the parks. Character Performers typically have a handful of characters they'll rotate between so you may cross paths with the same people in different locations.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Thank you!!


----------



## Sehsun

When I applied for the CP (fall 2007), the form gave you the option of putting either your hometown or your college/university on your name tag. I requested to have my hometown on my name tag, as did some others that I talked to, but I think most (if not all) of us got our university on our name tag.

However, for a small fee, you could request an additional name tag that had your hometown on it.


----------



## CelticBelle

When I filled out my form online it asked me what name I wanted on my nametag, but i dont remember is asking if I wanted my university on it.


----------



## Niquie Lilyana

So I wanted to know about the internet. Do you guys recommend setting up a wireless router in your apartment? Also, I'm not sure what router to get. Any recommendations for me on routers that work well in Disney without costing me an absolute fortune?


----------



## csaribay

Niquie Lilyana said:


> So I wanted to know about the internet. Do you guys recommend setting up a wireless router in your apartment? Also, I'm not sure what router to get. Any recommendations for me on routers that work well in Disney without costing me an absolute fortune?



Yes, I highly recommend having at least one wireless router per apartment, since the DSL modems are in the living room/common area (depending on the apartment complex). Having wireless makes using your laptop a lot easier, no long cords to manage if you'd like to use it elsewhere in the apartment.

Any standard wireless router will work, and the area Walmart has a reasonable selection of routers starting at around $45. This one in particular always seems to be a popular, well priced pick. I'd wait until you were down in Orlando to buy one if you don't already have one, as one of your roommates may bring one (and you really only need one per apartment).


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you discuss what roles are your 1st, 2nd and 3rd choice in the interview or do you mark it on your role checklist?



You tell your recruiter the order of your preferences.



> Can you request for majority of the time to work a certain time of day? For example, can you ask to be mostly morning shifts or does it need to be on a weekly basis?



No unfortunately. You are filling it what the FT/PT CMs don't want. I usually close for this reason.



> When you're a character attendant, do you work with one or two of the same characters? For example do you work with Pooh and friends everywhere they go? If so, is it usually the same CM's who are friends with these characters? Or is it just whoever needs an attendant?



You work with any and every character, in all 4 parks.



> Can you get a raise during your program and are you eligible for bonuses at any time? Are there other ways to make extra money besides picking up extra shifts?



No, CPs can not get raises (unless Disney raises it, like they did in Jan).
[/QUOTE]

Some more answers.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Did any of you guys raise any extra cash doing things other than picking up extra shifts?



Yep. Besides picking up shifts from the Extra Hour Hotline, I also picked up shifts from the entertainment base.


----------



## meederman

Hey there

During my hopper job what cloths would you recommend I bring to wear at the park? Does Disney supply shirts and pants for work?

Thanks once again


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> During my hopper job what cloths would you recommend I bring to wear at the park? Does Disney supply shirts and pants for work?



Disney will provide (and launder, if you choose) your entire costume - up to five sets. All you need to supply is shoes and necessary undergarments. You'll also need a few sets of business clothes for Traditions and possibly your first few days of training.


----------



## Bingaling

Hey everyone!  
I've been trying to catch up on reading this entire thread for days now and I've finally finished, but I have a few questions that weren't really addressed. 


I'm going to be a junior in college this semester, and due to my major, I'm fairly certain I won't be able to do the CP during any semester, because I would be pushed back too far.  I'm going to look into it further once I get back to school though. But _anyway_, I remember reading somewhere on here that there used to be a summer only CP offered? I would absolutely love to do this since I can't take a semester off. But then I found out that currently it's only offered to alumni. Which means I won't be able to do the CP 'til Spring 2011, after I graduate. That just seems too far away for my level of patience, lol. 

So my question is, what d'you think the chances are that they would offer the summer CP next year? And does anyone know why exactly they used to offer it and then stopped? 

Thanks sooo much for any feedback. I could really use some hope!


----------



## Joanna71985

Bingaling said:


> Hey everyone!
> I've been trying to catch up on reading this entire thread for days now and I've finally finished, but I have a few questions that weren't really addressed.
> 
> 
> I'm going to be a junior in college this semester, and due to my major, I'm fairly certain I won't be able to do the CP during any semester, because I would be pushed back too far.  I'm going to look into it further once I get back to school though. But _anyway_, I remember reading somewhere on here that there used to be a summer only CP offered? I would absolutely love to do this since I can't take a semester off. But then I found out that currently it's only offered to alumni. Which means I won't be able to do the CP 'til Spring 2011, after I graduate. That just seems too far away for my level of patience, lol.
> 
> So my question is, what d'you think the chances are that they would offer the summer CP next year? And does anyone know why exactly they used to offer it and then stopped?
> 
> Thanks sooo much for any feedback. I could really use some hope!



As of right now, not very likely. There isn't that much room for regular program participants. And last summer/this summer they only offered the roles of custodial and QSFB (for alumni).

One reason why they stopped doing the first-time summer program was because of lack of housing.


----------



## meederman

csaribay said:


> Disney will provide (and launder, if you choose) your entire costume - up to five sets. All you need to supply is shoes and necessary undergarments. You'll also need a few sets of business clothes for Traditions and possibly your first few days of training.



What type of buniness cloths like a Suit And Tie? or something like polos?


----------



## glendalais

meederman said:


> What type of buniness cloths like a Suit And Tie? or something like polos?



Business Casual should do. I wore a Suit and Tie to my Traditions Class here at the DLR, and I was severely overdressed.

A nice, solid color button-down shirt, along with brown or black slacks, black socks, and polishable black dress shoes should get you by just fine.


----------



## Melonie1121

Business clothes... nice.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Is there a home phone line in the apartments since there is dial-up? Do they use the same line so you can't use the phone when the internet is on?

Are you allowed to rearrange the furniture in the apartment?


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Is there a home phone line in the apartments since there is dial-up? Do they use the same line so you can't use the phone when the internet is on?
> 
> Are you allowed to rearrange the furniture in the apartment?



The connection is actually DSL, not dial up. To answer your question though, yes, there are home phone lines in each apartment. To call into housing, the number is 407-560-2280, followed by your apartment's four digit extension (which is noted in the program guide, which you'll receive after arriving). Note that the only outgoing calls allowed are local and toll-free - so if you'd like to call something beyond that, you'll need a toll-free phone card.

As far as furniture goes, sure. I moved my bed and the couch around in my one bedroom apartment at Chatham, essentially making two rooms, since I didn't know when they'd move in my roommate (and was unsure if we'd get along). You can see my move-in photos (post moving furniture) here. The housing management company always marked our apartment as "exceed expectations", so I highly doubt there's any problem with moving furniture.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

csaribay said:


> The connection is actually DSL, not dial up. To answer your question though, yes, there are home phone lines in each apartment.



Thats great news that its not dial-up! I don't know where I heard that. haha.

Is the actual phone provided or would we need to buy one (after seeing if anyone else brought one, that is!)?

Thanks!


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thats great news that its not dial-up! I don't know where I heard that. haha.
> 
> Is the actual phone provided or would we need to buy one (after seeing if anyone else brought one, that is!)?
> 
> Thanks!



A corded wall-phone (or sometimes a standalone corded phone) is provided. If you plan to use the phone a little more extensively, you might want to purchase a wireless corded phone - gives you a lot more flexibility to roam around your apartment.


----------



## MKandy

A little random but...

How much does a college recruiter make?

Thank you.


----------



## DisneyJersey

MKandy said:


> A little random but...
> 
> How much does a college recruiter make?
> 
> Thank you.



i don't know, I would guess in the 30-40,000 a yr range but when they do travel, they travel on disney's dime.. which is cool


----------



## SomedayI'llBe

A quick hello- I've been reading for a while, but never felt a need to register until now.

Wow... I didn't even know this internship existed until earlier tonight... but that is something that would fit me so well, especially if I got to work in entertainment. I couldn't do it for a few years- I'll be an entering college freshman in the fall, and the major I'll be in (BFA in Acting) is ridiculously structured, so I couldn't take a semester off. But I'd love to do this the first semester after I leave- that's possible, right?

I was really wondering if someone (I can't remember who had the list) could PM me the list of the heights for characters? I'm very very short- 4' 11", and probably stopped growing- and I was wondering if that would even be an option for me.


----------



## graygables

csaribay said:


> As far as furniture goes, sure. I moved my bed and the couch around in my one bedroom apartment at Chatham, essentially making two rooms, since I didn't know when they'd move in my roommate (and was unsure if we'd get along). You can see my move-in photos (post moving furniture) here. The housing management company always marked our apartment as "exceed expectations", so I highly doubt there's any problem with moving furniture.



Chris,
Your apartment looked great and that was a very creative idea...how did your roomie feel about it?  Did you have guests and how did you handle them in your "space"?


----------



## csaribay

graygables said:


> Chris,
> Your apartment looked great and that was a very creative idea...how did your roomie feel about it?  Did you have guests and how did you handle them in your "space"?



Well, Price Management took two-three months to move someone in (not sure how that happened), but once they did, my roommate was very receptive to the idea. I believe he did highly value his own privacy at night, and with me coming home at 2-3 in the morning from work, it worked out to everyone's advantage (he'd be asleep by the time I'd get home, so having those two separate rooms kept me from waking him).

As far as guests go, we had them over very occasionally. I didn't mind my roommate or anyone using the living room as just that, the only thing is that when we were asleep, they were two separate spaces. If I'm awake/out, I didn't mind one bit having someone over - the entire apartment was considered open, common ground. Not horribly territorial on my part of the deal, nor was he on his ;-).

The idea wouldn't work for everyone, but it worked perfectly for us.


----------



## CelticBelle

Chris-
  Where was the stuff before?  Do all of the apartments have bed areas next to the living room?  It doesnt look like there is a door there, more studio apartment set up?  Sorry for the questions I was just confused my the pictures.  Ive actually been wondering this for awhile.


----------



## CelticBelle

sorry but...whoa!  how the heck did my post get before yours???  I wrote it after reading yours!???


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> sorry but...whoa!  how the heck did my post get before yours???  I wrote it after reading yours!???



Haha, no idea!



CelticBelle said:


> Where was the stuff before?  Do all of the apartments have bed areas next to the living room?  It doesnt look like there is a door there, more studio apartment set up?  Sorry for the questions I was just confused my the pictures.  Ive actually been wondering this for awhile.



At Chatham Square, each one and two bedroom apartment has either a nook (Price Management calls them 'solariums' for some reason) or a balcony/patio off of the living room. If your apartment has a nook, it's big enough to fit a bed and a night stand easily. I've got two mockups for you, note that it's not to scale:






Coincidentally, if you're wondering what furnshings are included - I've placed 'em all in there - save the sinks, bathtub and toilet. Also, there are two versions of the one bedroom layout - this is the "smaller" sized unit. The larger one bedroom units actually used to house three people - one person in the solarium, two in the bedroom.


----------



## CelticBelle

thanks!  That makes a lot more sense now.  Your always full of info!


----------



## MKandy

So could someone give me a run-down of the activities and things a cp does for like the first couple days they get there.

For example, after move-in day, whats the agenda like? (I know traditions is in their somewhere) When do you get your ID, nametag, etc?

Just curious...Thanks


----------



## deadtoaster2

csaribay said:


> Haha, no idea!
> 
> 
> At Chatham Square, each one and two bedroom apartment has either a nook (Price Management calls them 'solariums' for some reason) or a balcony/patio off of the living room. If your apartment has a nook, it's big enough to fit a bed and a night stand easily. I've got two mockups for you, note that it's not to scale:
> 
> (cant post photo due to post limit)
> 
> Coincidentally, if you're wondering what furnshings are included - I've placed 'em all in there - save the sinks, bathtub and toilet. Also, there are two versions of the one bedroom layout - this is the "smaller" sized unit. The larger one bedroom units actually used to house three people - one person in the solarium, two in the bedroom.



That is a pretty genius idea I must say. The only problem I see is that somebody ends up getting cheated. One person ends up with a closet-sized bedroom and the other gets a huge room. How did you work that out? Did you have to pay your roomie kickbacks or little bribes to keep the bigger room or something like that, or did he not mind having the small room? 

Just curious...


----------



## csaribay

deadtoaster2 said:


> That is a pretty genius idea I must say. The only problem I see is that somebody ends up getting cheated. One person ends up with a closet-sized bedroom and the other gets a huge room. How did you work that out? Did you have to pay your roomie kickbacks or little bribes to keep the bigger room or something like that, or did he not mind having the small room?
> 
> Just curious...



Well, I took the smaller living room nook, so if anyone was being cheated, it was myself . If there were any qualms about it, I just would have moved things back - but it worked for me and worked for my roommate, so all was well!


----------



## DisneyJersey

MKandy said:


> So could someone give me a run-down of the activities and things a cp does for like the first couple days they get there.
> 
> For example, after move-in day, whats the agenda like? (I know traditions is in their somewhere) When do you get your ID, nametag, etc?
> 
> Just curious...Thanks



1st day, you check in, get your apt, keys, move in, etc... then later that day you go to a housing meeting either at chatham or vista..2nd day, we had traditions, where we got our nametags, orientation, and the rest of the day was free.. 3rd day, you will have your tour of the particular park you will work at, which you will find out.. after that, you find out which location or locations you will work at/train for. 4th day and on, is training for your role..


----------



## deadtoaster2

I am sure some of these have been posted somewhere in the past 158 pages but I went back about 10 and didn't see any mention of them...  

What did all of you bring with you from your house? For those of you who flew and those of you who drove I am sure it was vastly different. 

Clothes obviously, and toiletries. But how about other stuff like bedding or a computer, printer, TV, DVD player, stereo? Did you bring something to keep your valuables in or did you feel safe with your roommates that you could leave your stuff lying around?

Did you have your mail forwarded from your house to Disney or did your parents take care of it while you were gone? (Bills more specifically)

How did each of you work the food situation in your apartments? All roomies share it and everyone buys, or did individuals only eat what they bought?

Percentage wise... how many meals were eaten inside and how many outside at restaurants/fast-food/in the park?  

Thanks guys.


----------



## Sehsun

deadtoaster2 said:


> What did all of you bring with you from your house? For those of you who flew and those of you who drove I am sure it was vastly different.
> 
> Clothes obviously, and toiletries. But how about other stuff like bedding or a computer, printer, TV, DVD player, stereo? Did you bring something to keep your valuables in or did you feel safe with your roommates that you could leave your stuff lying around?



I brought my clothes, 13-inch television (my roommate and I talked about it beforehand), bedding, toaster, and laptop (among other stuff). The apartments do provide lockers inside the closets, but you will have to bring a combination lock. I used my locker to store stuff in, but I never felt a need to use my lock. My roommate brought a vacuum cleaner, which we made good use of, but the housing offices do have one.



> Did you have your mail forwarded from your house to Disney or did your parents take care of it while you were gone? (Bills more specifically)



I didn't have a lot (if any) mail forwarded to me because I was only going to be there for a short time.



> How did each of you work the food situation in your apartments? All roomies share it and everyone buys, or did individuals only eat what they bought?



My roommate and I each took care of our own food, and it worked out well. No problems with eating each other's food or anything like that.



> Percentage wise... how many meals were eaten inside and how many outside at restaurants/fast-food/in the park?



I would say that for me (personally) about 98% of my meals were from home and about 2% from outside, hehe. But that's just the way I am everywhere I go - I'm big on buying groceries!


----------



## Jules76126

deadtoaster2 said:


> I am sure some of these have been posted somewhere in the past 158 pages but I went back about 10 and didn't see any mention of them...
> 
> What did all of you bring with you from your house? For those of you who flew and those of you who drove I am sure it was vastly different.
> 
> Clothes obviously, and toiletries. But how about other stuff like bedding or a computer, printer, TV, DVD player, stereo? Did you bring something to keep your valuables in or did you feel safe with your roommates that you could leave your stuff lying around?
> 
> Did you have your mail forwarded from your house to Disney or did your parents take care of it while you were gone? (Bills more specifically)
> 
> How did each of you work the food situation in your apartments? All roomies share it and everyone buys, or did individuals only eat what they bought?
> 
> Percentage wise... how many meals were eaten inside and how many outside at restaurants/fast-food/in the park?
> 
> Thanks guys.



I flew down for my program which was in the Spring of 07. I bought basic things like clothes, towels, etc. When I got to Florida my parents had rented a car so we were able to go to Walmart and there I bought a TV, toster oven, and other little odds and ends. There is a locker that you can lock in your bedroom closet for stuff but I never used it.

I had my parents mail everything from home to me in Disney but back then I had no bills to pay lol. This time I think I'll just pay my bills like my car and stuff online.

One thing I want to say is this. I know that everyone wonders how the whole apartment roommate thing works out. Do you share stuff? Do you take care of yourself? It really depends on the situation. I'll use my own as en example. 

I lived at Vista in a two bedroom apartment. I loved two of my roommates especially the girl I shared a room with. I tolerated the third girl. We were orginally going to share things like milk, bread, paper products, cleaning supplies and then buy what we liked to eat ourselves. I hate to cook so I bought mainly things like pasta, chicken nuggets, PB&J lol. My roommate loved to cook so she bought stuff like chicken, pot roast, whatever. Well the roommate that I couldnt stand turned out to be a huge problem. She ate everyone else food and lied about it, her boyfriend was always in our apartment at weird hours of the night like 5 am, She never cleaned up after herself, she was loud, and she would come in our room at like 3 am and ask what we were doing. We tried to deal with. We talked about, made an effort to understand where she was comign from. Nothing worked. It got to the point where I would either lock my door before bed or not come home at all. She would lock me out of the apartment sometimes. 

So finally one day we all went to bed and she was the last one awake. Our fridge was full of food. She took bottles of soda and dumped it over everything. I mean over fruit salad that was in there, leftover dinners, you name it. Plus she had eaten pasta for dinner and she threw the leftovers in the fridge. So needless to say we finally had to go over her head and to the housing department. Come to find out her boyfriend also had a key to our apartment. She was forced to move and everything was fine, except she did steal her roommate's laptop and camera before she left. 

now of coursethis exprience is a rarity. But what I am sayign is this. You are living on your own. There will be problems and things that you can't stand. You have to make compromises. I for one was almost never home during the day. However, when I came home at 3 4 in the morning i made sure not to wake my roommate. I never drank in te apartment, although other places. My boyfriend only came over when no one else was home. So its just about being considerate. And if it is horrible you can always move for 50 dollars so dont worry too much. 

Lastly I ate out a ton. I almost nevr cooked especially less as the program progressed.


----------



## graygables

Jules76126 said:


> Well the roommate that I couldnt stand turned out to be a huge problem. She ate everyone else food and lied about it, her boyfriend was always in our apartment at weird hours of the night like 5 am, She never cleaned up after herself, she was loud, and she would come in our room at like 3 am and ask what we were doing. We tried to deal with. We talked about, made an effort to understand where she was comign from. Nothing worked. It got to the point where I would either lock my door before bed or not come home at all. She would lock me out of the apartment sometimes.
> 
> So finally one day we all went to bed and she was the last one awake. Our fridge was full of food. She took bottles of soda and dumped it over everything. I mean over fruit salad that was in there, leftover dinners, you name it. Plus she had eaten pasta for dinner and she threw the leftovers in the fridge. So needless to say we finally had to go over her head and to the housing department. Come to find out her boyfriend also had a key to our apartment. She was forced to move and everything was fine, except she did steal her roommate's laptop and camera before she left.



and she wasn't termed for this behavior???  This is my greatest fear about going for a CP, being a mature adult and having to deal with drama without being able to be the Mama (as in, discipline).


----------



## deadtoaster2

graygables said:


> and she wasn't termed for this behavior???  This is my greatest fear about going for a CP, being a mature adult and having to deal with drama without being able to be the Mama (as in, discipline).



Same here. This is one of the big worries that I am also thinking about. Having never lived anywhere but at home with my parents before for my first experience to be a bad one such as what happened with you could totally ruin an otherwise great experience.


----------



## meederman

Hey I heard pleasure island is closing soon. 

Is it worth going? (I don't go to nightclubs at all, I live in panama city I don't they are that great because of some of trouble that happens there) but my fiends say its good and you should at least experience at least once.

 Is it worth going? Especially if its closing soon? What are clubs worth going if yes? 

I know this about the college program but I figured since allot of you have done the program and some you have been there I just thought I ask here.


----------



## futreWDI

ADVENTuRERS CLuB !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticBelle

does anyone know if they are taking the clubs out or just renovating them?  i saw this posted on the home page yesterday and was sad.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

CelticBelle said:


> does anyone know if they are taking the clubs out or just renovating them?  i saw this posted on the home page yesterday and was sad.



They're taking everything out to be replaced by new restaurants and stores, most of which won't be open for another 2 years.


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> does anyone know if they are taking the clubs out or just renovating them?  i saw this posted on the home page yesterday and was sad.



Every single club will be closing. It's a bit of a shame - I think the Adventurer's Club could have easily stuck around, but alas, it's not to be.



meederman said:


> Hey I heard pleasure island is closing soon.
> 
> Is it worth going? (I don't go to nightclubs at all, I live in panama city I don't they are that great because of some of trouble that happens there) but my fiends say its good and you should at least experience at least once.
> 
> Is it worth going? Especially if its closing soon? What are clubs worth going if yes?
> 
> I know this about the college program but I figured since allot of you have done the program and some you have been there I just thought I ask here.



Which brings us to this question.... *meederman*, on Friday news broke that all Pleasure Island clubs will be closing on September 28, 2008. They offer a fairly safe "club" type experience as compared to anywhere else (it is Disney, after all), and there's a good variety in the number of clubs - several dance clubs catering to different types of music, a comedy club, and a unique entertainment experience over at the Adventurer's Club.

If you can see them before they close, that's great.... but otherwise, it'll just be another piece of WDW history in three months.


----------



## meederman

csaribay said:


> Every single club will be closing. It's a bit of a shame - I think the Adventurer's Club could have easily stuck around, but alas, it's not to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings us to this question.... *meederman*, on Friday news broke that all Pleasure Island clubs will be closing on September 28, 2008. They offer a fairly safe "club" type experience as compared to anywhere else (it is Disney, after all), and there's a good variety in the number of clubs - several dance clubs catering to different types of music, a comedy club, and a unique entertainment experience over at the Adventurer's Club.
> 
> If you can see them before they close, that's great.... but otherwise, it'll just be another piece of WDW history in three months.



Yeah I will probably go to Adventures Club, I am hearing too many good things about it now.

Was that only place thing geared for adults there? Dose that mean night life is Dead for Disney Cast members or are there other places?(Just out of curiosity)


----------



## Jules76126

I just want to say again my experience was a rare one. Not everyone is going to be as bad as she was. Also she didnt get termed just a warning and forced to move although we think she might have been termed later in the program because she always called into work. 

I had lived away from home before the program but a lot of kids havent. The thing to remember is that you want to enjoy this experience. Most likely something will bother you. I evenually had to move apartments since we reached 50% capacity. And in my new apartment the girls were messy and loud but we just had to deal with it. You have no one to complain to. The only thing you can report is if they are doing something illegal like uderage drinking, people spending the night, etc... 

Don't worry too much. Most people find a way to get along. Your roommate probably wont be your best friend there. I liked my roommate, we hung out a lot, but my best friends were people that I worked with. If you are worried about the roomate thing, ask for an apartment with less people like a two bedroom. Then you only have to worry about getting along with 3 other people as opposed to 7.

I never went to Pleasure Island because I was only 19 when I did the program. I only went to the House of blues and a couple of the comedy clubs which were a lot of fun. Mainly I partied in Downtown Orlando. Really it just depends on your preferences. This time I will be 21 so I would probably go just because I like that kind of atmosphere.


----------



## CelticBelle

Hi everyone!
I know we can get good discounts on rooms, but can we get discounts on entire packages?  Or can we book a package and get the discount on the room portion and maybe the tickets still?


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> I know we can get good discounts on rooms, but can we get discounts on entire packages?  Or can we book a package and get the discount on the room portion and maybe the tickets still?



Nope, no discounts for packages. Unless there is a special promotion, that also unfortunately means that the Disney Dining Plan is not an available option for cast reservations.

In addition to discounted room-only reservations, you can purchase discounted tickets at Company D. These tickets can be added to resort Key to the World cards for convenience, if desired.


----------



## CelticBelle

csaribay said:


> Nope, no discounts for packages. Unless there is a special promotion, that also unfortunately means that the Disney Dining Plan is not an available option for cast reservations.
> 
> In addition to discounted room-only reservations, you can purchase discounted tickets at Company D. These tickets can be added to resort Key to the World cards for convenience, if desired.



Darn, I was hoping to get dining when my fiance comes in november.  Oh well, at least i can get other discounts.


----------



## Joanna71985

SomedayI'llBe said:


> I was really wondering if someone (I can't remember who had the list) could PM me the list of the heights for characters? I'm very very short- 4' 11", and probably stopped growing- and I was wondering if that would even be an option for me.



If you haven't received anything yet, let me know. I can send you a PM.



MKandy said:


> So could someone give me a run-down of the activities and things a cp does for like the first couple days they get there.
> 
> For example, after move-in day, whats the agenda like? (I know traditions is in their somewhere) When do you get your ID, nametag, etc?
> 
> Just curious...Thanks



Day 1- Check in, get your apartment, house key, housing ID
Day 2- find out work area
Day 3- Traditions, get work ID and nametag


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

So I want to apply for the Fall 09 program and I heard they start taking applications in January. 

We're planning a trip to WDW for early next year and I'd like to talk to CPs while I'm there about their roles to help me decide my preferences. We'd either go Jan 7-15 or in late February. I'm planning on applying right after we get back. Do you think it'll put a damper on the availability of certain roles if I wait a month to a month and a half and go in late February(running into the possibility of applying the first week of March) instead of mid-January?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So I want to apply for the Fall 09 program and I heard they start taking applications in January.
> 
> We're planning a trip to WDW for early next year and I'd like to talk to CPs while I'm there about their roles to help me decide my preferences. We'd either go Jan 7-15 or in late February. I'm planning on applying right after we get back. Do you think it'll put a damper on the availability of certain roles if I wait a month to a month and a half and go in late February(running into the possibility of applying the first week of March) instead of mid-January?



Yes. Disney will start recruiting for Fall 2009 in late Jan/early Feb. I will be applying for Fall 2009 too.

I don't think so. I think applying in Feb will be fine. However, going into March may cut it close for certain roles.


----------



## MKandy

Joanna71985 said:


> Day 1- Check in, get your apartment, house key, housing ID
> Day 2- find out work area
> Day 3- Traditions, get work ID and nametag



Okay, Thanks...

On Day 2 ("find out work area").  Is that all that happens on that day?


----------



## csaribay

MKandy said:


> Okay, Thanks...
> 
> On Day 2 ("find out work area").  Is that all that happens on that day?



There's additional paper work and a benefits briefing on your second day, but the whole thing shouldn't take more than an hour or two.


----------



## sandybobandy

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So I want to apply for the Fall 09 program and I heard they start taking applications in January.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm planning to do Fall '09 too!


----------



## carlwitac

a quick question

would it be better to drive from my home state of CT to FL or fly to FL, i have issues with what i want to bring and now the hidden fees being placed on checked bags at airports, plus gas prices aren't helping my idea of driving either. any recommendations?


----------



## DisneyJersey

carlwitac said:


> a quick question
> 
> would it be better to drive from my home state of CT to FL or fly to FL, i have issues with what i want to bring and now the hidden fees being placed on checked bags at airports, plus gas prices aren't helping my idea of driving either. any recommendations?



can always take auto train, which goes from VA to I believe Sanford, Fla which is like a couple hrs north of orlando..


----------



## meederman

Hey I got two questions.

How does the apartments cost? Is it like the more roommates you have the cheaper the apartment?

I found out there is underground at Disney world that is for cast members? If I don't have job at magic kingdom, can I still go there?


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Hey I got two questions.
> 
> How does the apartments cost? Is it like the more roommates you have the cheaper the apartment?
> 
> I found out there is underground at Disney world that is for cast members? If I don't have job at magic kingdom, can I still go there?



To the best of my knowledge, here's the current apartment pricing structure. Pricing is determined by the complex you live in, and how many bedrooms you have (the more bedrooms, the less expensive).



> *Vista Way*
> Two bedroom: $85/weekly
> Three bedroom: $75/weekly
> 
> *Chatham Square*
> One and Two bedroom: $90/weekly
> Three and Four bedroom: $80/weekly
> 
> *Patterson Court*
> One and Two bedroom: $91/weekly
> Three and Four bedroom: $81/weekly



As for the "underground world", yes, there are utilidors  (tunnels) underneath the Magic Kingdom, and in select sections of Future World at Epcot. Official policy is that you aren't to access backstage areas when you do not have a legitimate business purpose for being there, so technically speaking you shouldn't be exploring backstage areas. Note that there are cast services available in these areas, including a salon, and that would _possibly_ be reason enough to justify you being down there.

Others may say that you can head down there with no problem, and it is true that when you board the bus at West Clock to access the entrance of the tunnels, the security cast member stationed there will not typically ask what's the nature of your business - they'll only request to see ID in most cases. However, the rules are pretty simple: you need a reason to be down there. If you do choose to access the tunnels, you *must wear your ID* if you are not fully costumed.

If you're looking for a sanctioned way to access the utilidors, the Magic Kingdom offers a "Keys to the Kingdom" tour which takes a peek at various "behind the scenes" aspects of the Magic Kingdom. As a Cast Member, you do have a discount on tours, including Keys to the Kingdom.


----------



## Jules76126

meederman said:


> I found out there is underground at Disney world that is for cast members? If I don't have job at magic kingdom, can I still go there?



If you are not working in the Magic Kingdom I dont suggest you just wander around for kicks. I know from personal experience. One day my friend and I visited property control and decided to head into MK through the tunnels. No big deal right? Wrong. It is like a maze down there with little direction. We evenually made it to tomorrowland but didnt know how to exit and people arent very helpful either. We ended up exiting into Comsic Rays breakroom and boy did we look funny and out of place, that was my second and last time in the tunnels. 

Also I worked in Epcot and the tunnels there are nothing to see. Mainly just a smelly hole in the ground (something to do with the storage of mayo)  mainly for evac purposes.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

sandybobandy said:


> I'm planning to do Fall '09 too!




Awesome! Maybe you'll see Joanna and I down there! *fingers crossed*


----------



## impsythealmighty

Jules76126 said:


> If you are not working in the Magic Kingdom I dont suggest you just wander around for kicks. I know from personal experience. One day my friend and I visited property control and decided to head into MK through the tunnels. No big deal right? Wrong. It is like a maze down there with little direction. We evenually made it to tomorrowland but didnt know how to exit and people arent very helpful either. We ended up exiting into Comsic Rays breakroom and boy did we look funny and out of place, that was my second and last time in the tunnels.



Agreed, getting out of the tunnels and into the park can be very challenging! I've gone up through Ariel's Grotto and Peter Pan's Flight when I've had to do it, but you're totally right, you go through breakrooms and maintenance areas and it's awkward. All the people I've talked to for help getting out have been very nice though - they all understand how confusing the tunnels are!


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> I'm planning to do Fall '09 too!



Yay!!



meederman said:


> I found out there is underground at Disney world that is for cast members? If I don't have job at magic kingdom, can I still go there?



I HIGHLY don't recommend going into the tunnels if you are not working. I have personally seen people get caught by security when they were there and not working.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Awesome! Maybe you'll see Joanna and I down there! *fingers crossed*



That would be awsome!


----------



## bennyb98

Agreed about not going in the tunnels.  I went one time just to get the experience and got lost.  VERY lost and couldn't figure out how to get out of there as everywhere seemed to be a dead end or just another series of tunnels.  But it makes for a good story.  Just be sure to wear your Cast ID if you want to go down there.  I have been backstage at all the parks and was never once asked what I was doing there by security but I also had my ID visible at all times.


----------



## tinyt396

carlwitac said:


> a quick question
> 
> would it be better to drive from my home state of CT to FL or fly to FL, i have issues with what i want to bring and now the hidden fees being placed on checked bags at airports, plus gas prices aren't helping my idea of driving either. any recommendations?



I took the auto train down in June.  It took me less  than five hours to get down to the DC area.  The train ride was interesting- I didn't sleep very much.  We got into Sanford early and it didn't even take an hour to get my car off the train.  Then it took me a little over a half hour to get to Orlando.  I would highly recommend it if you have to have a car down here.  But trust me, it is not necessary.


----------



## kandeebunny

tinyt396 said:


> I took the auto train down in June.  It took me less  than five hours to get down to the DC area.  The train ride was interesting- I didn't sleep very much.  We got into Sanford early and it didn't even take an hour to get my car off the train.  Then it took me a little over a half hour to get to Orlando.  I would highly recommend it if you have to have a car down here.  But trust me, it is not necessary.



So why was the train ride interesting?  I am taking it next month and am a bit nervous, longest I have been on a train is 2 hours!  Did you ride reserved coach?  I'd love to hear more about your train trip!


----------



## tinyt396

kandeebunny said:


> So why was the train ride interesting?  I am taking it next month and am a bit nervous, longest I have been on a train is 2 hours!  Did you ride reserved coach?  I'd love to hear more about your train trip!



Well my parents actually paid for me to have a roomette to myself- I can't sleep when there are other people around me.  This may sound stupid, but I thought it would be a smooth ride and it was not.  I met interesting people at dinner.  My biggest problem was when we went over bridges, and it felt like we were going to tip over.  Honestly, I will use it again if I leave here.  It was awesome the amount of money I saved on gas.


----------



## kandeebunny

tinyt396 said:


> Well my parents actually paid for me to have a roomette to myself- I can't sleep when there are other people around me.  This may sound stupid, but I thought it would be a smooth ride and it was not.  I met interesting people at dinner.  My biggest problem was when we went over bridges, and it felt like we were going to tip over.  Honestly, I will use it again if I leave here.  It was awesome the amount of money I saved on gas.



Interesting!  Thanks for letting me know!  My mom did reserved coach for myself and a friend who is traveling with me (I don't like traveling that far alone, I've done it, I just prefer not to!)  I think I'll be staying up all night playing cards and watching movies lol!


----------



## deadtoaster2

Okay quick one here.

Do I need to contact someone at my school to let them know that I plan on applying for the program next semester or will Disney make the necessary contacts? I attend a Community College and as such you can take as many (with a few restrictions), or as few classes as you would like and your credits last forever. IE: It's not like a university where you have to pay regardless of how many/whether or not you take classes.

While it would be an extra added bonus if they were able to give me credit for the internship that really isn't a deal breaker. 

So should I schedule an appointment with somebody and let them know I will be applying or does it really matter?

Thanks


----------



## bennyb98

deadtoaster2 said:


> Okay quick one here.
> 
> Do I need to contact someone at my school to let them know that I plan on applying for the program next semester or will Disney make the necessary contacts? I attend a Community College and as such you can take as many (with a few restrictions), or as few classes as you would like and your credits last forever. IE: It's not like a university where you have to pay regardless of how many/whether or not you take classes.
> 
> While it would be an extra added bonus if they were able to give me credit for the internship that really isn't a deal breaker.
> 
> So should I schedule an appointment with somebody and let them know I will be applying or does it really matter?
> 
> Thanks



After I went to the information session where I actually applied they gave an information sheet that had contact information for Campus Reps at my school as well as a Faculty Rep to contact who would help me with questions about the program, so I imagine if you go to a presentation at your school they should be able to help.  If not the recuriter would probably be able to help you figure out who to talk too.


----------



## meederman

Hey are they any budgeting tips you can give me? Like how can I save up go places like universal or eat out at one nice restaurants at Disney world on my pay checks without pulling out of my personal money(Even though I don't mind pulling more personal money from my bank) ?


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> Hey are they any budgeting tips you can give me? Like how can I save up go places like universal or eat out at one nice restaurants at Disney world on my pay checks without pulling out of my personal money(Even though I don't mind pulling more personal money from my bank) ?



It isn't too hard to do Disney dining (you may need to make a reservation though). Most of the sit-downs offer a reservation (there may be time restrictions though). I made reservations for 4 sit-downs this summer (Tusker House breakfast, 1900 Park Fare dinner, CRT lunch for my birthday!!, and Le Cellier lunch). I was able to get a walk-in for Sci-Fi dinner. Good luck! There are a lot of nice places to eat at.


----------



## futreWDI

meederman said:


> Hey are they any budgeting tips you can give me? Like how can I save up go places like universal or eat out at one nice restaurants at Disney world on my pay checks without pulling out of my personal money(Even though I don't mind pulling more personal money from my bank) ?



One budgeting tip 'is 'to 'open 'up 'an 'account 'in 'Florida 'but 'keep 'a 'checking 'account 'at 'home 'too. 'Leave 'the 'card and 'checks 'for 'the 'home 'card 'at 'HOME 'so ''you 'cannot 'use 'them. 'When 'you 'sign 'up 'for 'direct 'deposit 'you 'can ''''set 'it 'up 'for 'two 'accounts, 'use 'the 'one 'at 'home 'for 'saving 'from "Florida 'and 'use 'the 'Florida 'one 'for 'food 'shopping 'and 'fun. 'Even 'if 'you 'put '30 'in t'he 'one 'at 'home 'weekly, 'that 'is saving 'over '100 'each 'month, while 'having 'more 'than 'enough 'for 'Florida 'expenses.

Sorry 'about t'he 'apostrophes, 'broken 'keyboard.!!!


----------



## aly024

hey everyone!
im new to the DISboard (even tho ive been on some of the other Disney ones) and just wanted to say hey. i cant believe i just read 161 pages worth of questions and answers... 
im a spring advantage 09 hopeful. i think ive finally even narrowed down my choice of roles to costuming, recreation, and hospitality (and maybe attractions and merchandise too). im still kinda not clear what costuming and recreation does even tho ive read about it on the wdwcp official page and a few things on it here but ive read so much so fast i can barely recall anything at the moment. if anyone has done either costuming or recreation or even if someone just knows someone who did it, ur expierence on it would be helpful.

im sure i will have many questions as time draws closer. im so excited!


----------



## Joanna71985

aly024 said:


> hey everyone!
> im new to the DISboard (even tho ive been on some of the other Disney ones) and just wanted to say hey. i cant believe i just read 161 pages worth of questions and answers...
> im a spring advantage 09 hopeful. i think ive finally even narrowed down my choice of roles to costuming, recreation, and hospitality (and maybe attractions and merchandise too). im still kinda not clear what costuming and recreation does even tho ive read about it on the wdwcp official page and a few things on it here but ive read so much so fast i can barely recall anything at the moment. if anyone has done either costuming or recreation or even if someone just knows someone who did it, ur expierence on it would be helpful.
> 
> im sure i will have many questions as time draws closer. im so excited!



Welcome to DIS!!


----------



## MKandy

I plan on doing Spring '09.  And if I choose to extend from the normal program.  Are there certain dates that I must choose from?  I cannot stay for a whole year, but would consider staying into the summer.  Is there a way to do a Spring program and stay into the summer?  (I do realize that there is the Spring Advantage program as well...but I was asking about the regular Spring program


----------



## metalis4ever

MKandy said:


> I plan on doing Spring '09.  And if I choose to extend from the normal program.  Are there certain dates that I must choose from?  I cannot stay for a whole year, but would consider staying into the summer.  Is there a way to do a Spring program and stay into the summer?  (I do realize that there is the Spring Advantage program as well...but I was asking about the regular Spring program



It has been awhile for me as I am alumnus Spring '99 but back then it was possible you just needed to inquire early into your program because there are a limited number of SPring to Summer opportunities availablle. Sorry if this info is out of date I figured I would just try to help.


----------



## futreWDI

MKandy said:


> I plan on doing Spring '09.  And if I choose to extend from the normal program.  Are there certain dates that I must choose from?  I cannot stay for a whole year, but would consider staying into the summer.  Is there a way to do a Spring program and stay into the summer?  (I do realize that there is the Spring Advantage program as well...but I was asking about the regular Spring program




yes, you can extend into the summer. technically you would be doing a spring program but then extending into spring advantage.


----------



## MKandy

futreWDI said:


> yes, you can extend into the summer. technically you would be doing a spring program but then extending into spring advantage.



So the only date that I could extend to would be the date that the spring advantage cps go to?


----------



## CelticBelle

Does anyone know what the minimum hours they give you are?  I know that it will be enough to cover rent, but I want to make sure that I will have enough to cover my phone bill, etc.  Do they guarantee you a certain amount of hours?  I thought i saw somewhere that it was 25-35 guaranteed, but I cant find it on their site.  thanks!


----------



## futreWDI

MKandy said:


> So the only date that I could extend to would be the date that the spring advantage cps go to?



yes, which is a variety of dates towards the end of the summer. you would not be able to extend to a random date in the fall, just end of summer or january


----------



## csaribay

CelticBelle said:


> Does anyone know what the minimum hours they give you are?  I know that it will be enough to cover rent, but I want to make sure that I will have enough to cover my phone bill, etc.  Do they guarantee you a certain amount of hours?  I thought i saw somewhere that it was 25-35 guaranteed, but I cant find it on their site.  thanks!



30 hours is the current weekly minimum.


----------



## aly024

so i know i remember reading something about decorations and have heard several different things about im trying to get down to the current truth of it. how do we go about hanging up decorations? i heard none of the tacky stuff and i think joanna said somethin about thumbtacks. is there any other way we can hang them up? and can we decorate the dresser mirror with photos and stuff (like using thumbtacks to hang up pic on the wood part of it)? and i have a full length mirror/message board that hangs over the door with those hook thingys- would those work on the doors there?


----------



## CelticBelle

thanks chris!

I also have no clue about the decorations.  I figured since ill be buying most stuff there Ill just figure it out when I get there.


----------



## csaribay

aly024 said:


> how do we go about hanging up decorations? i heard none of the tacky stuff and i think joanna said somethin about thumbtacks. is there any other way we can hang them up? and can we decorate the dresser mirror with photos and stuff (like using thumbtacks to hang up pic on the wood part of it)? and i have a full length mirror/message board that hangs over the door with those hook thingys- would those work on the doors there?





CelticBelle said:


> I also have no clue about the decorations.  I figured since ill be buying most stuff there Ill just figure it out when I get there.



Basically, what they allow on the walls is anything that you can easily restore later on. I had three large framed posters, a whiteboard and my ducktorate hanging on the wall, and housing always passed my apartment with an "exceeds expectations" rating. The rules state that you should limit what you hang on the wall to one bulletin board, but they don't really enforce that- as long as you patch the holes you make, it seems to be no issue. The only hard and fast rule is to not use tacky adhesive, as that ruins the finish of the walls.

With the dresser mirror, I'd advise against using tacks to put photos around the wooden border- this will leave holes (and possibly other damage) in the finish that aren't easily fixed. If you'd like to put pictures up there, just use double-sided tape.

Finally, door overhangs are allowed and can be used with no problem. I used one- pretty useful.


----------



## aly024

thanks chris


----------



## aly024

oh i already have another question. i know that use of the washing machine and drawer is a dollar a piece but what about detergent? do u have to bring ur own is is that included? ive never lived in a dorm or apt. before so i dont know how that kind of stuff works  

and does anyone go off disney (other than grocery trips) on their days off? i want to go to seaworld and the beach and stuff on days off maybe


----------



## csaribay

aly024 said:


> oh i already have another question. i know that use of the washing machine and drawer is a dollar a piece but what about detergent? do u have to bring ur own is is that included? ive never lived in a dorm or apt. before so i dont know how that kind of stuff works
> 
> and does anyone go off disney (other than grocery trips) on their days off? i want to go to seaworld and the beach and stuff on days off maybe



The washers and dryers are a dollar per cycle ($1 wash, another $1 to dry), and you need to provide detergent, softener and anything else you might want to use. Keep in mind that the washer and dryers don't take cash or change, but rather a laundry smart card, which you'll find out more about during your housing meeting.

As far as leaving checking out other area attraction, absolutely. Obviously this is much easier to do if you or a roommate/friend has a car, but  you can still see some things even if you don't have that. Seaworld/Aquatica in particular is particularly close (served by the I-Ride trolley). Housing also occasionally offers excursions to area attractions like Busch Gardens, Cocoa Beach and St. Augustine, in addition to weekly trips to the Florida Mall and Give Kids the World Village (a VoluntEARS activity associated with wish granting organizations like _Make a Wish_).


----------



## aly024

thanks again chris. hope im not bothering u with all my questions


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I have heard that the completed apartments in Patterson Court are currently full, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## csaribay

aly024 said:


> thanks again chris. hope im not bothering u with all my questions



You're very welcome! Feel free to keep asking questions - there are many of us here who are glad to answer anything we can.



hogwartsdropout said:


> I have heard that the completed apartments in Patterson Court are currently full, can anyone confirm that?



They could be right now, but that won't matter much going forward. Several buildings are still under construction and will be opening sooner rather than later, and there are a series of departure dates in August that likely affect a significant number of the 280 participants who are on the CP Spring Advantage Program, Summer Extensions, and Summer Alumni who are currently housed there.

By the way, I noticed your title on the boards- right now, most of the participants living at Patterson Court are those on the Disney College, CareerStart and International College Program. As a World Showcase Cast Member participating on the Cultural Representative program, you will most likely be housed at The Commons; other Disney Housing complexes house CRs typically when The Commons is at maximum occupancy. It's possible that you could be housed elsewhere, but in all likelihood, you will be housed at The Commons.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

The majority of the Cultural Representatives who went in June have been housed permanantly in Patterson, so that's the reason I was also hoping for Patterson rather than the Commons. There are a lot leaving from the Commons in the coming weeks so I suppose I will end up there.


----------



## aly024

so i was just thinking, and u know what would be awesome? if there were a search engine for the threads. like if u wanted to know something about Chatham Square or a role or whatever, u could just type it into the search engine and it would pull up all the messages with those words in them. random, but cool nonetheless


----------



## CelticBelle

aly024 said:


> so i was just thinking, and u know what would be awesome? if there were a search engine for the threads. like if u wanted to know something about Chatham Square or a role or whatever, u could just type it into the search engine and it would pull up all the messages with those words in them. random, but cool nonetheless



there is.  In tread tools you can search the thread, but the search engine for the site doesnt work that well, so its mostly like its not there 

You can try googling the info and adding in dis or disboards.  Usually you get a thread or part of a thread as your results.


----------



## Sehsun

aly024 said:


> so i was just thinking, and u know what would be awesome? if there were a search engine for the threads. like if u wanted to know something about Chatham Square or a role or whatever, u could just type it into the search engine and it would pull up all the messages with those words in them. random, but cool nonetheless



Hi Aly,
Actually, there is something like that at DISboards and on many (if not all) online message boards - if you go to the top, there are a bunch of links in the bar that starts with "User CP.....Chat....News....BLOG" and so on. The third to last link says "Search" and you can type a specific word or words you are looking for. 

I hope this is what you were looking for! I love the "Search" options on message boards.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Anyone else's college never heard of the Disney CP before you talked to them about it? 

I emailed today to find out how the college felt about the program, if they would offer credit for classes I took there, etc. 

After 3 emails I was finally able to link them to the CP website and they said they had never heard of it before but that they had forwarded the info onto the appropriate people at the school to find out if they could offer credit for the program.

Anyone else have a similar experience? Has the program not been around very long or something? I find if hard to believe that I am the first person to enquire about it at my school, then again, they don't do presentations at my school either, even though we are only a few miles away from another school who does have presentations in the same city.


----------



## aly024

lol. wow. i cant believe i missed that up there. it probably would have saved me a alot of time


----------



## CelticBelle

deadtoaster2 said:


> Anyone else's college never heard of the Disney CP before you talked to them about it?
> 
> I emailed today to find out how the college felt about the program, if they would offer credit for classes I took there, etc.
> 
> After 3 emails I was finally able to link them to the CP website and they said they had never heard of it before but that they had forwarded the info onto the appropriate people at the school to find out if they could offer credit for the program.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience? Has the program not been around very long or something? I find if hard to believe that I am the first person to enquire about it at my school, then again, they don't do presentations at my school either, even though we are only a few miles away from another school who does have presentations in the same city.




I had the same problem.  I have a feeling that the only people who inquire about it and know about it are disney fans.  My school is full of science people and not many entertainment sort of majors, so it really didnt surprise me that no one had heard of it.


----------



## Berlioz70

deadtoaster2 said:


> Anyone else's college never heard of the Disney CP before you talked to them about it?



The program has been around since the 80s, but that's strange no one has even heard of it if there is another school in your same city that does have presentations. Several institutions do not accept credit and those who may have heard of it still may not support it. It varies a lot based on what type of major you have or what kind of college you're at.

The down side to that other school in your city is that Disney will probably never come to yours. They try to limit their stops in different areas of the state - so in most cases they won't do two schools that are within 30-45 minutes of each other.


----------



## csaribay

deadtoaster2 said:


> Anyone else have a similar experience? Has the program not been around very long or something? I find if hard to believe that I am the first person to enquire about it at my school, then again, they don't do presentations at my school either, even though we are only a few miles away from another school who does have presentations in the same city.



The College Program has been around for more than 25 years, believe it or not! There's still some schools out there that haven't had participants, and the reaction you got probably isn't too uncommon when that's the case. 

For those seeking credit, a helpful tool to have your academic advisors take a look at is the Credit Acceptance Benchmark Report. This report covers the amount of credit awarded for collegiate courses and for the program experience itself, by a large number of colleges and universities who have reported this info to Disney. If your school isn't willing to award credit for either, you do have some options. You can earn credit via other participating schools, and have those transfered in, or you could also discuss the possibility of a directed study program that will allow you to gain credit.


----------



## meederman

Hey I got a quick questions.

I an thinking about bringing my 32 inch LCD tv in, do the apartments have tv stand or sothing stand it on or do I have to get one myself?

How are water parks that are close by there?


----------



## aly024

what is the best way to get ur supplies u need like paper towel, plates, toilet paper, and all that kind of stuff down there? i mean like is it best to buy some stuff ahead of time then bring it down or buy everything there? im bringing a car so space isnt an issue. i thought about getting one of every item (detergent, soap, as well as packs of stuff like i mentioned earlier, etc.) down there that i would accumulate here at home slowly so that later on i wouldnt have to spend a big chunk of money. plus im worried that there wont be much of anything at walmart after its been picked over by all the other cps who opted to wait til they got down there to buy stuff. but then i was like, well maybe i should wait and decide til after i talk to my roommate if i do the roommate notification thing or if i find someone on the boards or facebook groups to room with. any thoughts on this would be appreciated


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> Hey I got a quick questions.
> 
> I an thinking about bringing my 32 inch LCD tv in, do the apartments have tv stand or sothing stand it on or do I have to get one myself?
> 
> How are water parks that are close by there?



Could use an end table, but otherwise you'll need to get your own furniture to setup your TV on.

I don't have a ton of experience with the central Florida water parks, so I'll leave that for someone else to answer.



aly024 said:


> what is the best way to get ur supplies u need like paper towel, plates, toilet paper, and all that kind of stuff down there? i mean like is it best to buy some stuff ahead of time then bring it down or buy everything there? im bringing a car so space isnt an issue. i thought about getting one of every item (detergent, soap, as well as packs of stuff like i mentioned earlier, etc.) down there that i would accumulate here at home slowly so that later on i wouldnt have to spend a big chunk of money. plus im worried that there wont be much of anything at walmart after its been picked over by all the other cps who opted to wait til they got down there to buy stuff. but then i was like, well maybe i should wait and decide til after i talk to my roommate if i do the roommate notification thing or if i find someone on the boards or facebook groups to room with. any thoughts on this would be appreciated



If you're bringing a car, I suppose you could buy things ahead of time and save yourself further trips to Walmart/other area merchants. Many of the common items you mentioned you'll need to buy more than once (or have a large supply of), so even if your roommates bring/buy them, you'll still be able to use everything - in time.

Then again, it'd be just as easy to wait. Walmart typically isn't _too picked over_, usually it's just a run on hangers and mattress toppers. Even if the Kissimmee Walmart is picked bare (which is the Walmart served by CP busses), there are a number of Walmarts and Targets within a short drive of housing. 

It's a personal decision, shouldn't make too much of a difference either way.


----------



## MKandy

Speaking of tvs.  How many cable outlets are there in the apartments?  Where are they?


----------



## csaribay

MKandy said:


> Speaking of tvs.  How many cable outlets are there in the apartments?  Where are they?



Vista Way is kind of spotty- the two bedroom I was in originally had the living room wired. There were blank faceplates in the walls of the bedrooms, and I took one off and discovered that there were coaxial (cable) connections present behind the blank faceplates. One bedroom's connection worked, the other didn't.

Chatham Square has outlets in the living room and each bedroom, and I'd assume that it's the same for Patterson Court and The Commons.


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> I plan on doing Spring '09.  And if I choose to extend from the normal program.  Are there certain dates that I must choose from?  I cannot stay for a whole year, but would consider staying into the summer.  Is there a way to do a Spring program and stay into the summer?  (I do realize that there is the Spring Advantage program as well...but I was asking about the regular Spring program



If you extend, you are given a check-out date (there aren't any choices).


----------



## seastars

Has anyone asked for time off down there and been _denied?_ If so, when did you ask? I want to be almost positive I can get some of the time off when my parents are coming down - October 16th through the 20th.


----------



## CelticBelle

seastars said:


> Has anyone asked for time off down there and been _denied?_ If so, when did you ask? I want to be almost positive I can get some of the time off when my parents are coming down - October 16th through the 20th.



Id like to know the same thing.  I want to have the time off when my guy is visiting me.


----------



## glendalais

Specific time off isn't guranteed, and is based on resort and area business needs. 

You do have two days off a week, referred to as RDOs, which you can request on specific days - whether or not you get them on those specific days again depends on whether they can accomodate it.  

You can also request ADOs - Additional/Authorized Days Off. 

You can request Additional Days Off thorugh the Labor Service Center like you would an RDO, these are approved by Labor Operations based on business needs. This is for when you want days off in addition to your two RDOs

If you want to be certain of getting a day off, or if you need a day off on a schedule that's already been released, you ask your manager for an Authorized Day Off. 

I don't know how you go about this at WDW since I'm not sure they use paper scheduling forms anymore. Here at the DLR, though, we just fill out the paper version of the day off form (there's no way to do it through our version of Labor Service Center, as far as I know)  and have our managers sign it if it's for a schedule that hasn't been released; or, if it's already out, they just mark it on the scheduling sheets and update it in the system later.


----------



## Sehsun

I asked for January 1st off a couple months in advance and was denied. Also from mid-December and on till the end, I was denied for any days off, due to the holiday season.

I would say that as long as you ask about it about a month in advance (or even before the next schedule drops?), you should be okay. Also as long as it is not during a big holiday season.


----------



## jen22va

Sooo my family is coming down the week of Christmas... seemed like a great idea at the time but now I'm wondering am I gonna have any days off while they're there?! They will be there Dec 21-26. Can I ask for my 2 days off to be sometime while they're there or do you not get days off at all during the holiday season?? How does this work??


----------



## Traveliz

jen22va said:


> Sooo my family is coming down the week of Christmas... seemed like a great idea at the time but now I'm wondering am I gonna have any days off while they're there?! They will be there Dec 21-26. Can I ask for my 2 days off to be sometime while they're there or do you not get days off at all during the holiday season?? How does this work??



Probably not - my daughter worked attractions and at her particular one they were told they could not ask for specific days off during the holiday period -- it was quite a long period actually -- I think it started right after Thanksgiving and went through the first week of January.

We went to visit her anyway and she still had her regular two days off each of the weeks we were there and also had a few days she went in later or got off earlier so we had lots of time together.

She stayed in our room the nights it worked out and we would take her to or pick her up from work to give her extra time and it worked out real well.

Liz


----------



## seastars

My parents will be coming down, as stated before, on October 16th which is a Wednesday. I figure maybe! it won't be so busy during this time. So if I wanted to be GUARANTEED that I had those 4 days off, I could ask for ADOs? I just want to make sure I have all of this figured out before I get down there (In 32 days!!  )


----------



## epfootballcutie04

deadtoaster2 said:


> Anyone else's college never heard of the Disney CP before you talked to them about it?
> 
> I emailed today to find out how the college felt about the program, if they would offer credit for classes I took there, etc.
> 
> After 3 emails I was finally able to link them to the CP website and they said they had never heard of it before but that they had forwarded the info onto the appropriate people at the school to find out if they could offer credit for the program.
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience? Has the program not been around very long or something? I find if hard to believe that I am the first person to enquire about it at my school, then again, they don't do presentations at my school either, even though we are only a few miles away from another school who does have presentations in the same city.




I basically had the same problem. Only... the guy i talked to at my school told me, in so many words, that it was the worst program ever created and that i was an idiot for even considering it and i would never get in because it's so competitive. (note: he didn't use those words but that's definetly the message I got.)

I asked him what was so bad about it and he said "It's just horrible. I sent only one person down twelve years ago and they hated it cuz all they did was stand there and take tickets and they HAD to smile cuz if they didn't Disney suits would yell at them"

I asked him what they hated about it and his response was something like "well they said it was really hot, like all the time and they weren't a fan of Disney"...........

yeah. I'm serious. 

So after assuring him that the program has eben a little updated since then and assuring him that I basically live for Disney... he told me to talk to this other guy incharge of hospitality internships but that he didn't think school credit would be offered. 

So, I have a meeting with this new guy in a couple hours and will hopefully find out some really good news


----------



## csaribay

seastars said:


> My parents will be coming down, as stated before, on October 16th which is a Wednesday. I figure maybe! it won't be so busy during this time. So if I wanted to be GUARANTEED that I had those 4 days off, I could ask for ADOs? I just want to make sure I have all of this figured out before I get down there (In 32 days!!  )



Unfortunately time off is never a sure thing. Odds are better when your requests are midweek, but honestly, it all is dependent on the labor needs of your location. Make the requests as soon as you arrive, and that way if it is declined, you have time to organize alternative arrangements (giving away shifts, etc).



> Sooo my family is coming down the week of Christmas... seemed like a great idea at the time but now I'm wondering am I gonna have any days off while they're there?! They will be there Dec 21-26. Can I ask for my 2 days off to be sometime while they're there or do you not get days off at all during the holiday season?? How does this work??



As far as holidays go, again, this is something dependent on the labor needs of your location. I had both Christmas and Thanksgiving off - not even remotely requested. You can always submit your time off requests on The Hub as soon as you know them- you have nothing to lose by doing so, and you'll have a response generally within a few days.



> I don't know how you go about this at WDW since I'm not sure they use paper scheduling forms anymore. Here at the DLR, though, we just fill out the paper version of the day off form (there's no way to do it through our version of Labor Service Center, as far as I know) and have our managers sign it if it's for a schedule that hasn't been released; or, if it's already out, they just mark it on the scheduling sheets and update it in the system later.



At WDW, the labor service center handles 100% of our requests electronically via The Hub, so no paper forms or signatures are required. Our managers don't necessarily even see the requests sometimes - it's all planned out by central schedulers at labor. The only point where our managers come into play is when the requests are denied, and the location can spare the labor and overrides the decision (and even this is only after the Cast Member directly questions their leadership about the request).


----------



## meederman

I got couple of questions

I read on website they othering shuttles to unversal studios from the disney world resort hotels  Does anybody have any more info on that?

What are common actives do cast memebers do after work?

Is there a 7-11 near by?

Thanks for your help again. I start in one month I am excited.


----------



## futreWDI

meederman said:


> I got couple of questions
> 
> I read on website they othering shuttles to unversal studios from the disney world resort hotels  Does anybody have any more info on that?
> 
> What are common actives do cast memebers do after work?
> 
> Is there a 7-11 near by?
> 
> Thanks for your help again. I start in one month I am excited.



Disney definitely does not offer buses to universal from the Disney resorts.


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> I read on website they othering shuttles to unversal studios from the disney world resort hotels  Does anybody have any more info on that?



Nope. Mears Transportation does offer daily shuttle service between Disney Resorts and Universal Orlando for a nominal fee.



meederman said:


> What are common actives do cast memebers do after work?



Aside from playing in the parks, it's typical of what'd you do after finishing work for the day anywhere else. You will likely be tired, hungry and want to be entertained, and you'll want to tend to those needs.



meederman said:


> Is there a 7-11 near by?



Across the street from Vista Way is a Walgreens, and across SR 535 there is a 7-11.


----------



## seastars

csaribay said:


> Nope. Mears Transportation does offer daily shuttle service between Disney Resorts and Universal Orlando for a nominal fee.



About how much is this "nominal fee"..


----------



## Jules76126

seastars said:


> Has anyone asked for time off down there and been _denied?_ If so, when did you ask? I want to be almost positive I can get some of the time off when my parents are coming down - October 16th through the 20th.



I did get denied time when i asked. My parents were coming for a week like a Sunday to a Saturday. So I asked for monday, tuesday, wednesday off and I only got Tuesday and Wednesday. I evenually asked if I could have monday tuesday off since Monday was my sisters birthday and they finally gave me monday, tuesday, wednesday off and since Thursday was EMH i didnt have to work until 6:30 so i basically spent the whole week with them. Its hard to get time off but there might be someone in your area willing to work for you. You never know but dont count on getting it off.


----------



## meederman

seastars said:


> About how much is this "nominal fee"..



I looked up mears website for the transportation. a round trip is between 14-17 dollars . http://www.mearstransportation.com/pdf/Rates2008.pdf

Not bad considering parking at Universal studios is 11 Dollars from what I herd.

Thanks again Chris for the Info your a big help.


----------



## OHSNAPaduck

I'm not sure if this has been asked, but on the last day when you leave, will Disney provide transportation to the airport? Or will we have to make our own arrangements?


----------



## Jules76126

OHSNAPaduck said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked, but on the last day when you leave, will Disney provide transportation to the airport? Or will we have to make our own arrangements?



Disney will not provide transportation to the airport when you leave. That is your responisbility. The only thing they say is that you must be out by 11am lol. However, there are plenty of cab companies in the area or you might meet someone that has a car that is willing to give you a ride to the airport. I wouldnt stress out about that too much. It really isnt a big deal.


----------



## kandeebunny

I just looked at the directions to check-in on the website and to be honest I am a tad confused.

I will be staying at All Star Music before check in, do I follow the directions from I-4 East...or West?  lol  Or do I just get on 535?


----------



## csaribay

kandeebunny said:


> I just looked at the directions to check-in on the website and to be honest I am a tad confused.
> 
> I will be staying at All Star Music before check in, do I follow the directions from I-4 East...or West?  lol  Or do I just get on 535?



Take Osceola Parkway to I-4 West, and get off at exit 68, SR 535. Make a right there, and Vista will be the next right after Wendy's/Cheveron.

Here's a Google map for you.


----------



## kandeebunny

csaribay said:


> Take Osceola Parkway to I-4 West, and get off at exit 68, SR 535. Make a right there, and Vista will be the next right after Wendy's/Cheveron.
> 
> Here's a Google map for you.



Thank you!


----------



## MKandy

What is the deal with the "point" system?  You get a point for being late to work, calling in sick, doing something stupid?  I was talking to some other former CPs and they were talking about it.  Also there is a limit on how many points you can get.  Am I right?


----------



## impsythealmighty

MKandy said:


> What is the deal with the "point" system?  You get a point for being late to work, calling in sick, doing something stupid?  I was talking to some other former CPs and they were talking about it.  Also there is a limit on how many points you can get.  Am I right?



.5 for being late (unless the bus broke down or something), 1 for calling in. 3 points in 30 days is a reprimand, unless there are special circumstances. I think it takes maybe 3 reprimands to get termed? I'm not sure tbh, I'm sure someone else can help us out here.


----------



## DisneyJersey

impsythealmighty said:


> .5 for being late (unless the bus broke down or something), 1 for calling in. 3 points in 30 days is a reprimand, unless there are special circumstances. I think it takes maybe 3 reprimands to get termed? I'm not sure tbh, I'm sure someone else can help us out here.



you are correct, 3 in 30, 6 in 90, or 12 in 120=1 reprimand, you can also get performance reprimands.. if u get 3 reps, you get a final warning, 1 more, ur termed..


----------



## deadtoaster2

DisneyJersey said:


> you are correct, 3 in 30, 6 in 90, or 12 in 120=1 reprimand, you can also get performance reprimands.. if u get 3 reps, you get a final warning, 1 more, ur termed..



Geez is it just me or does that seem like a LOT of flexibility. Seems like you have to really mess up... repediately... for them to do anything. Unless of course they are crazy easy to get. 

Anybody?


----------



## csaribay

deadtoaster2 said:


> Geez is it just me or does that seem like a LOT of flexibility. Seems like you have to really mess up... repediately... for them to do anything. Unless of course they are crazy easy to get.
> 
> Anybody?



Well, sort of. Think about it this way though - if you get sick and need to take a couple days off, you'll be racking up one point per day. Say you call in four days continuously for that illness; then you're owed four points and an attendance reprimand. You can have up to three reprimands for attendance, and upon issuance of the fourth, you are terminated.

The system used to be even more liberal, allowing call continuous for bouts of illness; just one point per incident. Many program cast took advantage of this old system, and it was changed to remove this in the spring 2007. Some now complain about the system, but honestly, I don't see how it's a bad thing. The system promotes accountability, and that's all. I was down there most of 2007, and had all of one attendance point (and that was two lates that were admittedly my fault).


----------



## Jules76126

deadtoaster2 said:


> Geez is it just me or does that seem like a LOT of flexibility. Seems like you have to really mess up... repediately... for them to do anything. Unless of course they are crazy easy to get.
> 
> Anybody?



Most people get points for being late. And even then its flexible. Like if your a minute late some coordinators might let it slides and other won't. It really depends. I ended up getting one attendence rep and it wasnt even a big deal. The manager was like oh you only have one? Thats great most people have atleast two by now. 

If you are sick you need a doctor's note to get an excuse you cant just say you were sick. Also watch your schedule. They arent suppose to change it without telling you but they can. It happened to me once and I was late by 15 minutes. They swear they did change it but they did.

The basic thing to remember is this. Dont do anything stupid. Most of the time if you make a mistake you wont be in trouble, only if a manager sees you which could be rare or frequent depending on where you work. I also got one performance rep which was unfair and the managers know it but I was leaving in two days and was to lazy to fight it. Basically watch your points and you will be fine. You can also check how many you have on the hub.


----------



## aly024

so i have a minor question. i know that the apartments provide dishes and stuff but what kind of dishes? Like what kind of cups and plates (if they even provide them- im not sure). glass or plastic? what kind of design? i know its not that big a deal but...


----------



## Joanna71985

OHSNAPaduck said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked, but on the last day when you leave, will Disney provide transportation to the airport? Or will we have to make our own arrangements?



You will need to arrange your own transportation.



MKandy said:


> What is the deal with the "point" system?  You get a point for being late to work, calling in sick, doing something stupid?  I was talking to some other former CPs and they were talking about it.  Also there is a limit on how many points you can get.  Am I right?



Yes. You are right. Just make sure you are careful with your points, and you will be fine. I have not called in once over 4 CPs, and I hope to keep it that way.



aly024 said:


> so i have a minor question. i know that the apartments provide dishes and stuff but what kind of dishes? Like what kind of cups and plates (if they even provide them- im not sure). glass or plastic? what kind of design? i know its not that big a deal but...



They are glass.


----------



## meederman

If you do go on one of special trips Disney provides (Bush gardens, Florida mall etc) Do you have request time off for those type of things? How does that work.


----------



## csaribay

meederman said:


> If you do go on one of special trips Disney provides (Bush gardens, Florida mall etc) Do you have request time off for those type of things? How does that work.



You'll need to request the time off.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

A PP mentioned doctors notes for being sick... How does it affect your attendance score if you have a note vs not having a note? 

How often do the work schedules come out? It is a regular thing such as the first and third monday of the month?

Is there a max to how many shifts you switch during your program as long as you meet 30 hrs?


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> A PP mentioned doctors notes for being sick... How does it affect your attendance score if you have a note vs not having a note?



Well, calling sick without a medical excuse is one point per shift. Participants can use a medical excuse _once_ during their program for a continuous illness that will only be counted as one point for a number of days called in (I believe the maximum is one week). After that one time exception is used, all call-ins are worth one point.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> How often do the work schedules come out? It is a regular thing such as the first and third monday of the month?



Schedules come out a week prior, typically by Wednesday. Some areas are able to post on Sunday for the following work week, but if not, they are posted by Wednesday for the following week.



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Is there a max to how many shifts you switch during your program as long as you meet 30 hrs?



You can trade and give away an unlimited number of shifts. You could even give away all your shifts for an entire week if you wanted to, say if you had time off denied and you were able to work something out with Cast Members in your area. That's how I got a week off to spend with my family last May.

If you don't have enough money on your paycheck to cover rent, the balance is carried over to the following pay periods (w/o interest or penalty) until it is paid off. Housing now has the capability to accept credit cards and other forms of payment to cover back rent, if that's something that interests anyone.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

csaribay said:


> Well, calling sick without a medical excuse is one point per shift. Participants can use a medical excuse _once_ during their program for a continuous illness that will only be counted as one point for a number of days called in (I believe the maximum is one week). After that one time exception is used, all call-ins are worth one point.



Thats neat that they give you that one time exception. So basically, use that when you've got the flu or something and you know you'll be out for more than a few days? Will they let you know all the details during the first few days of the program or is it more of an ask and tell thing?

After you use this one time dr. note exception, theres no need to get doctors notes for other missed days?





			
				csaribay said:
			
		

> You can trade and give away an unlimited number of shifts. You could even give away all your shifts for an entire week if you wanted to, say if you had time off denied and you were able to work something out with Cast Members in your area. That's how I got a week off to spend with my family last May.



So you aren't penalized for trading out shifts? Do you need to run the shift trade by your manager or anything? Will they explain this stuff in depth at the beginning of the program as well?

Thanks Chris, youre a great help!


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thats neat that they give you that one time exception. So basically, use that when you've got the flu or something and you know you'll be out for more than a few days? Will they let you know all the details during the first few days of the program or is it more of an ask and tell thing?
> 
> After you use this one time dr. note exception, theres no need to get doctors notes for other missed days?



It's not really promoted or even mentioned - it's something that is subject to change at any point, and you'll have to ask your leaders about it should the time come when you need to use it.

In my area, doctors notes were not needed for calling in sick normally. All we had to do is call the office voicemail and leave a message letting them know we wouldn't be able to come in (and say whether it was for personal or sick reasons).



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So you aren't penalized for trading out shifts? Do you need to run the shift trade by your manager or anything? Will they explain this stuff in depth at the beginning of the program as well?
> 
> Thanks Chris, youre a great help!



The same process for requesting time off applies to trading/giving away a shift. Basically, you get the portal ID from the person you're trading the shift from, navigate your way to the Labor Self Service Center on The Hub, and request the trade there. As long as it's submitted by noon if the trade/giveaway is for the following day, and the receiving Cast Member will not incur double-time, then it's all good and should be approved.

There's some eLearning you'll go through after you arrive that explains the process in detail.


----------



## abarnett

Quick question for you all, hopefully someone will be able to help...M program begins the 11th of August but I will be flying in on the 10th. Does anyone know of a taxi company that will take me from the airport to my hotel that night then to Vista Way the next morning? Preferably one with reasonable rates? Thanks!


----------



## carlwitac

i had the same kind of question, i will be arriving the 25th of august and was wondering if i could arrive earlier, seeing how i have nothing to do here at all


----------



## csaribay

abarnett said:


> Quick question for you all, hopefully someone will be able to help...M program begins the 11th of August but I will be flying in on the 10th. Does anyone know of a taxi company that will take me from the airport to my hotel that night then to Vista Way the next morning? Preferably one with reasonable rates? Thanks!



Mears Trasnportation offers shuttles from the airport to area hotels in the LBV area (and beyond) for $19 each way, and also operates a large network of taxis that you can call upon your day of check in. 

If you're going to be staying overnight at a Disney resort, keep in mind that you can book a one way trip from the airport to your resort using _Disney's Magical Express_ service, and then take a cab to Vista Way the following day.



carlwitac said:


> i had the same kind of question, i will be arriving the 25th of august and was wondering if i could arrive earlier, seeing how i have nothing to do here at all



You can contact recruiting to request to have your check in date move up, however, it is unlikely that they will change it. Further, it probably must be an arrival date offered for your program (I think you're in CS, for which the only arrival date this fall is August 25).


----------



## MKandy

Quick thing about points again:

I really want to become seasonal after my program.  Does it matter if I have a point or two?  I don't forsee myself racking up a lot of points, I may have one or two max.  Would that be a problem?  Should I not have any to become seasonal?  Thanks.


----------



## disasterpiece

so I have a question for those of you who have done more than one CP (or anyone else who has an opinion about this)... do you prefer Spring or Fall? regular or advantage? and why?


i am trying to decide for sure when do apply for


----------



## DisneyJersey

MKandy said:


> Quick thing about points again:
> 
> I really want to become seasonal after my program.  Does it matter if I have a point or two?  I don't forsee myself racking up a lot of points, I may have one or two max.  Would that be a problem?  Should I not have any to become seasonal?  Thanks.



as long as you don't have any reprimands, you should be just fine, even with some points on your record.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Mkandy- What they told me at my Entertainment meeting was that you can have one reprimand and, I think, three points to become seasonal, but that's not set in stone. Just try to keep the points down and you should be fine. 

Disasterpiece- I'm currently a month into my first Fall Advantage program, and I think this has got to be the best one. We're here for a nice long time, we get to see all three parties (Pirate and Princess, Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween, and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas), and we're here for major holidays too - though some may see that as a bad thing. I am so glad I'm here for so long, I already don't want to leave!


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> Quick thing about points again:
> 
> I really want to become seasonal after my program.  Does it matter if I have a point or two?  I don't forsee myself racking up a lot of points, I may have one or two max.  Would that be a problem?  Should I not have any to become seasonal?  Thanks.



I would be really careful with points, and you should be fine.



disasterpiece said:


> so I have a question for those of you who have done more than one CP (or anyone else who has an opinion about this)... do you prefer Spring or Fall? regular or advantage? and why?
> 
> 
> i am trying to decide for sure when do apply for



I have done both. And I prefer the Fall program. I love being in FL for the major holidays.


----------



## disasterpiece

thanks for the answers! i'm leaning more towards fall (probably advantage) and you all are confirming my ideas! thanks again!


----------



## Jules76126

I did the Spring Advantage program and loved it. I was there from January until August. I did get to experience the pirates and princess party and the flower festival in Epcot. Also it was generally slower paced except for a couple of points in the year. I enjoyed being there when it was cooler and then it gradually warmed up as the year progressed. I understand wanting to experience the holidays but I have been to Disney at Christmas and would never want to work those crowds. Also considering that the Spring is less busy than the fall we had almost all time off requests granted and didnt have to work weeks upon weeks of 50+ hours. I am actually planning on going back next spring.


----------



## carlwitac

i am looking for some career start stories, anyone have any stories or experiences with the career start program, how are the cs kids treated at wdw.


----------



## futreWDI

i cant log into the wdw college program site anymore 

time to email my recruiter...


----------



## disasterpiece

Jules76126 said:


> I did the Spring Advantage program and loved it. I was there from January until August. I did get to experience the pirates and princess party and the flower festival in Epcot. Also it was generally slower paced except for a couple of points in the year. I enjoyed being there when it was cooler and then it gradually warmed up as the year progressed. I understand wanting to experience the holidays but I have been to Disney at Christmas and would never want to work those crowds. Also considering that the Spring is less busy than the fall we had almost all time off requests granted and didnt have to work weeks upon weeks of 50+ hours. I am actually planning on going back next spring.




yeah, i've thought about some of those things too... i just don't know that i could pass up a chance to be there at Christmas... maybe i'll just have to do two different CPs, one in each of the two seasons!!!  

thanks for your input!


----------



## sandybobandy

disasterpiece said:


> yeah, i've thought about some of those things too... i just don't know that i could pass up a chance to be there at Christmas... maybe i'll just have to do two different CPs, one in each of the two seasons!!!
> 
> thanks for your input!



I've already thought of that Amber-I'm hoping to extend and end up being there May '09 to May '10. That ought to cover everything! lol

Sandy


----------



## Joanna71985

disasterpiece said:


> yeah, i've thought about some of those things too... i just don't know that i could pass up a chance to be there at Christmas... maybe i'll just have to do two different CPs, one in each of the two seasons!!!
> 
> thanks for your input!



Or you could do like me, and do 4 CPs.


----------



## disasterpiece

Joanna71985 said:


> Or you could do like me, and do 4 CPs.



 that's the best idea yet!!


----------



## Joanna71985

disasterpiece said:


> that's the best idea yet!!



I try.  

Oh, how could I forget- it will be 5 CPs next year!


----------



## deadtoaster2

How do you decide whether to do the standard program or the advantage program?

From what I have heard it sounds like most everyone has a blast and really enjoys their time working at Disney. However I don't want to sign up for the advantage and then get burnt out when the standard smaller program might be better for me. But then on the other side of the spectrum it could turn out to be the best thing ever and I wouldn't want to leave. 

Any advice on the best approach?


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> How do you decide whether to do the standard program or the advantage program?
> 
> From what I have heard it sounds like most everyone has a blast and really enjoys their time working at Disney. However I don't want to sign up for the advantage and then get burnt out when the standard smaller program might be better for me. But then on the other side of the spectrum it could turn out to be the best thing ever and I wouldn't want to leave.
> 
> Any advice on the best approach?



For picking the regular or advantage program, you tell your recruiter which one you want to do, and they will try to put you there (just be aware that you may not always get that choice, as they can become full).

Well, that would be up to you. I would suggest to do Spring and then, if you are liking it, to extend over the summer (that's what I did back in 2005).


----------



## disasterpiece

deadtoaster2 said:


> How do you decide whether to do the standard program or the advantage program?
> 
> From what I have heard it sounds like most everyone has a blast and really enjoys their time working at Disney. However I don't want to sign up for the advantage and then get burnt out when the standard smaller program might be better for me. But then on the other side of the spectrum it could turn out to be the best thing ever and I wouldn't want to leave.
> 
> Any advice on the best approach?



this is coming from someone who has been putting alot of thought into the program lately, not an experienced CPer... i see that you are planning on doing the spring program... i would suggest doing the regular program and then, if you want to be there longer, extending into the spring advantage program. (i believe that is a possibilty, correct me if i am wrong anyone). i think you would have to make a more concrete schedule if you were looking into Fall. does that make sense? again, anyone, please feel free to correct what i'm saying if i have misunderstood the whole "extending" thing. hope this helps!

edit: seems possible from readng joanna's reply (which, while above me, wasn't posted when i began replying. make sense? okay. good.)


----------



## deadtoaster2

Joanna71985 said:


> For picking the regular or advantage program, you tell your recruiter which one you want to do, and they will try to put you there (just be aware that you may not always get that choice, as they can become full).
> 
> Well, that would be up to you. I would suggest to do Spring and then, if you are liking it, to extend over the summer (that's what I did back in 2005).



Yeah, that sounds like the best option for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> Yeah, that sounds like the best option for me.
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## seastars

Has anyone that's done merchandise gotten placed in a hotel? I just realized this could be a possibility the other day. Also - I think it's almost time for a "College Program Questions Thread Pt 3", this one is longer than the original thread!


----------



## sandybobandy

seastars said:


> Has anyone that's done merchandise gotten placed in a hotel? I just realized this could be a possibility the other day. Also - I think it's almost time for a "College Program Questions Thread Pt 3", this one is longer than the original thread!



Oooh I hadn't thought of that! Good question!


----------



## csaribay

seastars said:


> Has anyone that's done merchandise gotten placed in a hotel? I just realized this could be a possibility the other day. Also - I think it's almost time for a "College Program Questions Thread Pt 3", this one is longer than the original thread!



Participants in merchandise *can and will be placed* in any of the four theme parks, two water parks, twenty-three resort hotels or the Downtown Disney entertainment district. We had a good number of CPs who worked merchandise at the Polynesian.


----------



## graygables

seastars said:


> Has anyone that's done merchandise gotten placed in a hotel? I just realized this could be a possibility the other day. Also - I think it's almost time for a "College Program Questions Thread Pt 3", this one is longer than the original thread!



My DD's boyfriend worked merch at Coronado and really enjoyed it.  He thought the costume was a bit dorky, but he did have a great time on his program.

ETA: if, for some reason, I got merch, I'd love to work at Zawadi Marketplace in AKL...I've said that since my first visit there in 2003!


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> Has anyone that's done merchandise gotten placed in a hotel? I just realized this could be a possibility the other day. Also - I think it's almost time for a "College Program Questions Thread Pt 3", this one is longer than the original thread!



My friend did merchandise at Port Orleans. And my roomie my first CP did merchandise at All Stars.


----------



## deadtoaster2

I don't think this one has been asked before...

If you are a CM and you want to go and play in the park when you are not at work or on your days off are you able to get fast-passes or do you have to wait in the whole long line? Do the fast-pass machines accept your CM ID or something?


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> I don't think this one has been asked before...
> 
> If you are a CM and you want to go and play in the park when you are not at work or on your days off are you able to get fast-passes or do you have to wait in the whole long line? Do the fast-pass machines accept your CM ID or something?



You can get FP with your ID. You just use the ID the same way you would use a ticket.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Joanna71985 said:


> You can get FP with your ID. You just use the ID the same way you would use a ticket.



Would you simply be able to go up to the person running the fast-pass line and go in without a ticket if you showed them your ID or does that not really have any affect when you are not working?


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> Would you simply be able to go up to the person running the fast-pass line and go in without a ticket if you showed them your ID or does that not really have any affect when you are not working?



No. You have to put your ID in the FP machine and get a ticket.


----------



## meederman

Is the marketing you class at Disney world really worth taking? I don't get no college credit for it. I still want to attend the network seminars I just wonder if its worth taking.

and just out of curiosity 

I heard there is a Giordano's pizza in Orlando, Does anybody know where it is? If so how far from the apartments?


----------



## impsythealmighty

meederman said:


> Is the marketing you class at Disney world really worth taking? I don't get no college credit for it. I still want to attend the network seminars I just wonder if its worth taking.



I'm in it right now and am really enjoying it. The teacher is very nice and the class itself is interesting. However, you might want to skip it, as it is really nice to be able to pick up extra shifts, or just be able to sleep or chill in the parks. Having a class does give you one day a week you know for sure you'll have off though, which is cool.


----------



## graygables

My coursework is online and I hadn't planned on taking any DU classes (that may change...) will I still be able to request a specific block of time?  I've joined Toastmasters and I want to keep up with my meetings/speeches while at WDW...would they count that as an educational experience worth giving me a day off for? (it's midweek, if that helps)


----------



## daydreamer510

meederman said:


> I heard there is a Giordano's pizza in Orlando, Does anybody know where it is? If so how far from the apartments?




http://www.giordanos.com/locations.php

It looks like it's pretty much just right down 535.


----------



## khancock

futreWDI said:


> i cant log into the wdw college program site anymore
> 
> time to email my recruiter...



Actually you are better off emailing the Tech Support group.
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/faqs/faq_login.html


----------



## carlwitac

any career start stories??


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Do you guys know if there is an Orlando relocation package that you can get mailed to you for free? I know here in Austin we have this mail package that has a general summary of everything to do here and when our festivals are, coupons, etc. Does Orlando have something like that?

If my inspection or registration stickers expire while I'm in the program, would I renew them through the city of Orlando and get Florida stickers?

Are there any laws in Florida that concern things you need to change after living there for a certain amount of time such as getting a Florida drivers license? Does any of that sort of stuff concern us?

Thanks!


----------



## sandybobandy

Hey! I'm trying to figure out if the Spring arrival dates and Fall Advantage arrival dates? Please let me know if I'm wrong, but I think I read both start arrivals in May. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Hey! I'm trying to figure out if the Spring arrival dates and Fall Advantage arrival dates? Please let me know if I'm wrong, but I think I read both start arrivals in May.
> 
> Thanks guys!



Spring and SA both start in Jan. FA starts in May. Fall starts in Aug.


----------



## sandybobandy

Joanna71985 said:


> Spring and SA both start in Jan. FA starts in May. Fall starts in Aug.



Ahhhh okay. Thanks Ms Joanna!


----------



## Joanna71985

sandybobandy said:


> Ahhhh okay. Thanks Ms Joanna!



No problem.


----------



## khancock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you guys know if there is an Orlando relocation package that you can get mailed to you for free? I know here in Austin we have this mail package that has a general summary of everything to do here and when our festivals are, coupons, etc. Does Orlando have something like that?



You may be able to find something here:  orlandoinfo.com



> If my inspection or registration stickers expire while I'm in the program, would I renew them through the city of Orlando and get Florida stickers?


Unless you are moving there, you could probably do everything through the mail or have your parents do it and then mail your updated stuff to you.



> Are there any laws in Florida that concern things you need to change after living there for a certain amount of time such as getting a Florida drivers license? Does any of that sort of stuff concern us?



There is some sort of exemption for people who are living in FL temporarily for academic purporses.  Housing used to have info on this in the packet they give you when you check in .  Not sure if they still give that out or not, but they should be able to tell you about that exemption.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Thanks for you help. I ordered a packet from that website but it seems like it'll be mostly resort information and I'm really looking for things to do around town on days off and stuff. We'll see how it goes with this packet though. Let me know if you guys run across anything else!


----------



## disneygirl_14

Okay, so this has absolutely NOTHING to do with the CP, but I figured it y'all would be the best people to ask. Anyone know where to find Daisy...other than the Tusker House breakfast? Thanks! worship: y'all are awesome)


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Someone else might know better than me but i believe around the Sorcerer's Hat in the Studios and in the Tent in Toontown (Magic Kingdom) at times. 

Anyone Feel free to correct if i'm wrong lol


----------



## graygables

disneygirl_14 said:


> Okay, so this has absolutely NOTHING to do with the CP, but I figured it y'all would be the best people to ask. Anyone know where to find Daisy...other than the Tusker House breakfast? Thanks! worship: y'all are awesome)


We've seen her off by FOLK, but she's a tough bird to catch!


----------



## lbdpw1285

is there a place to go at breaktime that has a cafeteria or something. if i bring a sandwich from "home" is there a refrigerator i can store it in while working?
is there a locker at work to store street clothes while in costume?
is a microwave available to heat up soup or something?
after the traditions class, is there still a need for business casual attire such as graduation?  i don't think i'm taking any classes, so wont need dress clothing for that.
thanks for your previous help.


----------



## csaribay

lbdpw1285 said:


> is there a place to go at breaktime that has a cafeteria or something. if i bring a sandwich from "home" is there a refrigerator i can store it in while working?



All locations have break areas, and each park/resort has its own cafeteria (although not all resorts have hot food options). Some areas do have a cast member refrigerator in break areas, but it's hit or miss.



lbdpw1285 said:


> is there a locker at work to store street clothes while in costume?



Yes.



lbdpw1285 said:


> is a microwave available to heat up soup or something?



In the cafeterias, yes.



lbdpw1285 said:


> after the traditions class, is there still a need for business casual attire such as graduation?  i don't think i'm taking any classes, so wont need dress clothing for that.



Some roles have additional training classes that require full compliance with non-costumed Disney Look Guidelines. If you can bring two sets of business-casual clothing, you'll probably be in fine shape.

The graduation picnics are informal events, so there is no strict dress guidelines.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Will they outline answers to questions like those above during your first couple of days there or is it an ask and get answered basis?


----------



## MKandy

I do plan on taking a class while I'm doing my CP.

Am I correct that I sign up for the class on check-in day?
Each class is business casual?

Thanks and have a magical day!


----------



## csaribay

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Will they outline answers to questions like those above during your first couple of days there or is it an ask and get answered basis?



Many questions will be answered between the housing welcome session, Traditions and your location's orientation. However, if you do have immediate questions, don't guess, instead ask Cast Members and leaders in your area. You'll find that most Cast Members are open to questions at any point!



MKandy said:


> Am I correct that I sign up for the class on check-in day?
> Each class is business casual?




Class registration is done on your second day.

...and yep, all Disney education courses are business casual, or you could choose to wear your work costume.


----------



## MKandy

Csaribay, I know you've posted the floor plans of the apartments.  I don't remember seeing a desk.  Or something like a desk.  Do the apartments have desks or something similar?  Where did you store any sort of school supplies?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## csaribay

MKandy said:


> Csaribay, I know you've posted the floor plans of the apartments.  I don't remember seeing a desk.  Or something like a desk.  Do the apartments have desks or something similar?  Where did you store any sort of school supplies?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy



Apartments at Vista Way and Patterson Court have a single desk, a table really, that is a free standing piece of furniture. Most apartments at Chatham Square have a built in desk in the entry hallway or elsewhere (the smaller floorpan for the one bedrooms excluded).

To be honest, I didn't have a lot of supplies. What little I had just went on to a shelf in the closet, and that was good enough (I only touched it once a week really).


----------



## Joanna71985

disneygirl_14 said:


> Okay, so this has absolutely NOTHING to do with the CP, but I figured it y'all would be the best people to ask. Anyone know where to find Daisy...other than the Tusker House breakfast? Thanks! worship: y'all are awesome)



Daisy can be found in Town Square (in the morning) and also at the Hat (in the morning).


----------



## CelticBelle

for move in day we have to be in the disney look?  does this mean we have to be in a certain dress code?  I usually wear spaghetti straps etc.  would this not be acceptable?  can we wear a t shirt and shorts?


----------



## Jules76126

You'll be fine. On my check in day I was wearing shorts and a t-shirt with flip flops. They are checking more for jewerly like necklaces and bracelets. They also asked about tattoos and whatnot. They werent too concerned with what you were wearing. It was actually really quick. Walked into a room, asked a couple questions and moved on.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> for move in day we have to be in the disney look?  does this mean we have to be in a certain dress code?  I usually wear spaghetti straps etc.  would this not be acceptable?  can we wear a t shirt and shorts?



A t-shirt and shorts are fine. The only thing is, for girls the shoulders must be covered (because of the housing ID photo).


----------



## aly024

ok so i know that tattoos have to be covered, but how so? i have a small anchor tattoo on the inside of my ankle and whenever i need to cover it up i usually just put a flesh colored bandaid over it and no one has ever noticed. would this be acceptable? or what about that special makeup they have that covers them?


----------



## futreWDI

aly024 said:


> ok so i know that tattoos have to be covered, but how so? i have a small anchor tattoo on the inside of my ankle and whenever i need to cover it up i usually just put a flesh colored bandaid over it and no one has ever noticed. would this be acceptable? or what about that special makeup they have that covers them?



Either of these are acceptable as long as its covered.


----------



## Les2713

Hi! New here. I noticed there aren't that many post from or for people in the DLR college program. I am going to Anaheim August 26th! I can't wait! Is anyone else in the DLR program?


----------



## deadtoaster2

Les2713 said:


> Hi! New here. I noticed there aren't that many post from or for people in the DLR college program. I am going to Anaheim August 26th! I can't wait! Is anyone else in the DLR program?


Yeah the DLR info is a little tough to find around here sometimes. The nice thing is that lots of the stuff applies at both parks. If you have specific questions somebody will eventually come along and get them but the WDW heavily outweighs the DLR on this board, and most of the others I have seen as well. 

Welcome to the boards


----------



## CelticBelle

i think thats the reason I didnt do the program in CA even though its way closer!  The info for the DLR seems like its clouded in mystery.


----------



## deadtoaster2

CelticBelle said:


> i think thats the reason I didnt do the program in CA even though its way closer!  The info for the DLR seems like its clouded in mystery.



Yeah I know what you mean. When I do my CP I'll probably keep a blog so that other people can get a better idea about how the DLR CP works.


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. When I do my CP I'll probably keep a blog so that other people can get a better idea about how the DLR CP works.



Ooo, good idea!! I love reading CP blogs!


----------



## Les2713

Yeah, I will def try to help people with questions about the DLR program. Has anyone had the job title Vacation Planner? or know exactly what it is? It sounds super fun, I hope it is.


----------



## glendalais

Les2713 said:


> Yeah, I will def try to help people with questions about the DLR program. Has anyone had the job title Vacation Planner? or know exactly what it is? It sounds super fun, I hope it is.



Vacation Planners are the CMs who sell tickets at the ticket booths in the Esplanade. 

At the DLR, they also man the Bank of Main Street, where we process Annual Passports; and, along with Guest Relations, the resort Phone Room, where they answer questions from our guests.

From time to time, they also work Guest Control in Town Square on Main Steet.

Also, here's a question of my own. Does WDW's CP allow for CMs to convert to CR/FT status at the end of their program. It used to be the common route for CPs here at the DLR - quite a goodly number of leads in my area hired in as CPs. However, with the recent changes to our CP to make it more like WDWs', the company seems to be edging away from this, in favour of encouraging CPs to extend instead of converting.


----------



## Les2713

Glendalais, Thanks for the info!


----------



## csaribay

glendalais said:


> Also, here's a question of my own. Does WDW's CP allow for CMs to convert to CR/FT status at the end of their program. It used to be the common route for CPs here at the DLR - quite a goodly number of leads in my area hired in as CPs.



Yeah, there is a formal process that allows WDW CPs to transition to a CR or FT hourly Cast Member role at the conclusion of their program.

About six weeks prior to the end of their program, they need to call the Casting Center and asked be scheduled for an appointment; where they'll complete a personnel inventory and meet with a casting services recruiter. If they meet transfer guidelines (no more than five attendance entries in the last six months), they can be hired into currently available roles across property. If their area chooses to open a requisition, they can also stay on there.

On the other hand, CPs are also suggested to look at the JOBS section on The Hub if they're interested in office/technical/salaried professional roles.


----------



## jeffwayne12

So here is a pretty simple question, I'm going to be a transfer from Disneyland so do I have to do traditions in Florida?


----------



## glendalais

jeffwayne12 said:


> So here is a pretty simple question, I'm going to be a transfer from Disneyland so do I have to do traditions in Florida?



I think you wouldn't have to, since you're technically staying within the company. Though you may want to confirm this with one (or all) of the following: DLR Casting, WDW Casting, DLR Disney University, and WDW Disney University. 

I am sure that you would have to do the LOB and Park/Area Orientations, though.


----------



## Justy

Jeff, you do. I already asked. But you can do a Cross-Site transfer. Just call up Casting and tell them that you're going to the college program in Florida, that you already have an arrival date, and they'll set it up. That way they don't cut off your ID and stuff so you can still get into the park.

On that note, I'm also here to answer questions about the DLR CP.


----------



## daydreamer510

Here's a question.  I'm a seasonal CM, doing the CP in August.  Will my ID be good to use to get into the park before my check in date?


----------



## Joanna71985

daydreamer510 said:


> Here's a question.  I'm a seasonal CM, doing the CP in August.  Will my ID be good to use to get into the park before my check in date?



As long as it is a valid ID, you can.


----------



## flea1267

Can someone enlighten me on "check in" day processes....like when do they start, what steps are involved and how long does the day last - we check my daughter in on the 11th we just wondered how long the day would last- we have dinner reservations at Chef Mickey's at like 7:15pm, we should be able to make that shouldn't we?

Also, should she get a wireless router for her lap top?

Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyJersey

flea1267 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on "check in" day processes....like when do they start, what steps are involved and how long does the day last - we check my daughter in on the 11th we just wondered how long the day would last- we have dinner reservations at Chef Mickey's at like 7:15pm, we should be able to make that shouldn't we?
> 
> Also, should she get a wireless router for her lap top?
> 
> Thanks!!!



check in begins around 8 am or so..basically you get your keys, sign up for any courses you may want to take, get your background check/finger printing, and move in..you will also have a housing meeting sometime later in the day, probably early afternoon.. so you should have plenty of time to make your reservations.


----------



## csaribay

flea1267 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on "check in" day processes....like when do they start, what steps are involved and how long does the day last - we check my daughter in on the 11th we just wondered how long the day would last- we have dinner reservations at Chef Mickey's at like 7:15pm, we should be able to make that shouldn't we?
> 
> Also, should she get a wireless router for her lap top?
> 
> Thanks!!!



You'll probably have plenty of time to spare, especially if your daughter starts in the morning hours. The check-in process doesn't take more than an hour or two - it's the housing meeting (which happens a few hours later) that takes a bit longer. Arrivals in the morning hours go to the earlier session (typically between 12 PM and 1 PM), so showing up early does help.

Also, a wireless router would be a very good idea.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Time sensitive and scary question:

I recruited a friend of mine into doing the CP with me next fall. On the website, it says you have to have a semester of college under your belt. Does that mean by the time you apply or by the time you start your CP? In other words, would she have to go to school this semester in order to apply in Jan for Fall 09 or could she do her first semester in Spring 09 and do the program in fall 09?

If it helps, registration for classes at our school will be around Jan 1 for Spring 09 so she will have classes registered by the time we apply for the CP but will only have been in school for about a week or two.


----------



## futreWDI

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Time sensitive and scary question:
> 
> I recruited a friend of mine into doing the CP with me next fall. On the website, it says you have to have a semester of college under your belt. Does that mean by the time you apply or by the time you start your CP? In other words, would she have to go to school this semester in order to apply in Jan for Fall 09 or could she do her first semester in Spring 09 and do the program in fall 09?
> 
> If it helps, registration for classes at our school will be around Jan 1 for Spring 09 so she will have classes registered by the time we apply for the CP but will only have been in school for about a week or two.



She can start in Spring '09 and do the Fall program.


----------



## Les2713

This may be a dumb question, but I honestly don't know the answer. Do they room boys and girls together? I know it's Disney and all, but I figure if its a two bedroom and two bathroom apartment they might put two girls on one side and two boys on the other, but I could be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyJersey

Les2713 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I honestly don't know the answer. Do they room boys and girls together? I know it's Disney and all, but I figure if its a two bedroom and two bathroom apartment they might put two girls on one side and two boys on the other, but I could be wrong. Thanks!



to be a little clear, each apt unit is single sexed, but you may have females living next door in the same building, but not the same unit.


----------



## Les2713

Oh ok, I assumed thats how it would be. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Joanna71985

flea1267 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on "check in" day processes....like when do they start, what steps are involved and how long does the day last - we check my daughter in on the 11th we just wondered how long the day would last- we have dinner reservations at Chef Mickey's at like 7:15pm, we should be able to make that shouldn't we?
> 
> Also, should she get a wireless router for her lap top?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Check-in starts at 8am. The earlier you get there, the earlier you are done. The CM ressie should be fine.



Les2713 said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I honestly don't know the answer. Do they room boys and girls together? I know it's Disney and all, but I figure if its a two bedroom and two bathroom apartment they might put two girls on one side and two boys on the other, but I could be wrong. Thanks!



No. The apartments are same-gender.


----------



## meederman

Does it cost money doing laundry at the apartment complexes meaning is the are the machines coin operated?


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> Does it cost money doing laundry at the apartment complexes meaning is the are the machines coin operated?



Yes. It is $1 to wash, and $1 to dry. You have to buy a laundry card, and it only takes bills unfortunately.


----------



## seastars

Alright! In lieu of my upcoming departure from the frozen tundra of northern New York, I have a bunch of questions that I'm sure have already been answered - but I'd like the answers all in one place for reference.. Thanks in advance...  



How long does the housing meeting last, and when does it start?
What is on the agenda for the second day we're there? I heard Traditions varies, it can be on the second or third day.
Do you have to be off in order to have someone admitted to the parks for free? I know you have to be off in order to check someone into a hotel with your employee discount, or so I heard.
Does the employee discount apply for all of the Disney Restaurants, or are there restrictions?
Does everyone start out with 40 hours a week, and then you can add on from there? I've heard some stories of people working 80 hour weeks against their will.. does this happen often?
For those of you who have done merchandise, what were your typical hours? What time did you start, finish, etc.?
What are some items that I absolutely HAVE to pack with me, or buy there? I'm having trouble getting my stuff together....
 Anyone know if it's difficult to get a job as a member of the Disney waitstaff after completing a CP? This is something I'd be interested in doing for a year or so after my CP ends.


Thanks again for your help. I'm starting to get a little more nervous, and that's why all of these questions are popping up. This board has definitely been a lifesaver, though. I come here to read all the questions in hopes I'll be as knowledgeable as you all are some day.


----------



## DisneyJersey

seastars said:


> Alright! In lieu of my upcoming departure from the frozen tundra of northern New York, I have a bunch of questions that I'm sure have already been answered - but I'd like the answers all in one place for reference.. Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> How long does the housing meeting last, and when does it start?
> What is on the agenda for the second day we're there? I heard Traditions varies, it can be on the second or third day.
> Do you have to be off in order to have someone admitted to the parks for free? I know you have to be off in order to check someone into a hotel with your employee discount, or so I heard.
> Does the employee discount apply for all of the Disney Restaurants, or are there restrictions?
> Does everyone start out with 40 hours a week, and then you can add on from there? I've heard some stories of people working 80 hour weeks against their will.. does this happen often?
> For those of you who have done merchandise, what were your typical hours? What time did you start, finish, etc.?
> What are some items that I absolutely HAVE to pack with me, or buy there? I'm having trouble getting my stuff together....
> Anyone know if it's difficult to get a job as a member of the Disney waitstaff after completing a CP? This is something I'd be interested in doing for a year or so after my CP ends.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I'm starting to get a little more nervous, and that's why all of these questions are popping up. This board has definitely been a lifesaver, though. I come here to read all the questions in hopes I'll be as knowledgeable as you all are some day.




How long does the housing meeting last, and when does it start? its about 2 hrs or so, it is usually on the same day you check in
[*]What is on the agenda for the second day we're there? I heard Traditions varies, it can be on the second or third day.

Traditions is the 2nd day, the next day is when you do your park tour, and find out where you will be working.
[*]Do you have to be off in order to have someone admitted to the parks for free? I know you have to be off in order to check someone into a hotel with your employee discount, or so I heard. I am not sure on this, since I never really did this...
[*]Does the employee discount apply for all of the Disney Restaurants, or are there restrictions? only applies at sit down restaurants, and some QS places... you will get a manual when you check in, the back has all the discount info..
[*]Does everyone start out with 40 hours a week, and then you can add on from there? I've heard some stories of people working 80 hour weeks against their will.. does this happen often? you will work 50, 60 hr weeks depending on  your role and the season, fyi, i did qs f and b, in MK, i worked 65 hrs 2 straight weeks for spring break week..in the event you work 40 hrs, you do have an option of requesting more hrs, or picking up shifts at other locations provided you are trained in that..
[*]For those of you who have done merchandise, what were your typical hours? What time did you start, finish, etc.? N/A for me but i can tell you from working in MK, if you work during extra magic hrs, it is almost an overnight shift, like 8 pm to 3, 4 am, depending on when EMH occurs..
[*]What are some items that I absolutely HAVE to pack with me, or buy there? I'm having trouble getting my stuff together....i suggest you buy most of the things you need down there, you can always "return them" when you depart orlando..
[*] Anyone know if it's difficult to get a job as a member of the Disney waitstaff after completing a CP? This is something I'd be interested in doing for a year or so after my CP ends. waitstaff? meaning waiter in restaurant? can be highly difficult, but not impossible, if you network a ton.


----------



## Joanna71985

seastars said:


> Alright! In lieu of my upcoming departure from the frozen tundra of northern New York, I have a bunch of questions that I'm sure have already been answered - but I'd like the answers all in one place for reference.. Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> How long does the housing meeting last, and when does it start?
> What is on the agenda for the second day we're there? I heard Traditions varies, it can be on the second or third day.
> Do you have to be off in order to have someone admitted to the parks for free? I know you have to be off in order to check someone into a hotel with your employee discount, or so I heard.
> Does the employee discount apply for all of the Disney Restaurants, or are there restrictions?
> Does everyone start out with 40 hours a week, and then you can add on from there? I've heard some stories of people working 80 hour weeks against their will.. does this happen often?
> For those of you who have done merchandise, what were your typical hours? What time did you start, finish, etc.?
> What are some items that I absolutely HAVE to pack with me, or buy there? I'm having trouble getting my stuff together....
> Anyone know if it's difficult to get a job as a member of the Disney waitstaff after completing a CP? This is something I'd be interested in doing for a year or so after my CP ends.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help. I'm starting to get a little more nervous, and that's why all of these questions are popping up. This board has definitely been a lifesaver, though. I come here to read all the questions in hopes I'll be as knowledgeable as you all are some day.



1. The housing meeting is about 2 hours or so. The starting time depends on what time you get to check-in (as there is more then 1 meeting).

2. Day 2 is when you find out your work area, and also sign up for classes. And Traditions is Day 3.

3. No. You can check people in if you are working at a park.

4. It works for just about all the sit-down restaurants, and some counter-service restaurants (CRT is one sit-down it doesn't work for).

5. It depends on your area. You are guaranteed 35 hours a week. But it can be a lot more then that. You can also pick up extra hours.

6. I did merchandise in 2005. I worked in Fantasyland, and just about always closed. The hours were something like 3-5 til close (which was 10pm up til 3am, darn EMH).

7. Don't worry about having a ton of clothes, as you can wash the ones you have (and you will be in costume for a good portion of your CP). Make sure you do have warm-weather clothes. A router is necessary, but if you don't have one, wait til you check in to make sure one of your roomies doesn't bring one. Also, make sure to bring money for the first few weeks.

8. I would guess it would depend on the restaurant.


----------



## meederman

I found out that my job The role hopper I might have multiple costumes. Is that true?

I heard also I might have to work 80 hours a week at some point Is that true?

and if anybody knows do I stay at the same park for my hopper job or do I go to multiple parks?


----------



## glendalais

meederman said:


> I found out that my job The role hopper I might have multiple costumes. Is that true?
> 
> I heard also I might have to work 80 hours a week at some point Is that true?
> 
> and if anybody knows do I stay at the same park for my hopper job or do I go to multiple parks?



I believe you stay at the same park, though I may almost certainly be wrong.

You would have varying costumes, as you would be working in a wide variety of LOBs. 

Sounds like an exciting role. I would love to spend some time in the other LOBs, just to see how they do things.


----------



## Joanna71985

meederman said:


> I found out that my job The role hopper I might have multiple costumes. Is that true?
> 
> I heard also I might have to work 80 hours a week at some point Is that true?
> 
> and if anybody knows do I stay at the same park for my hopper job or do I go to multiple parks?



You work at the same park. Also, you would have more then one costume.

As for hours, it would vary.


----------



## DisneyL8T

I have a quick question about requesting a work location. I was accepted as a role hopper and I will be ariving in a little over two weeks. I didn't mention anything about where I wanted to work when I interviewed. I am really hoping to work in either Hollywood Studios or Magic Kingdom (preferrably Magic Kingdom). Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to e-mail them with this information or just wait and see? I also don't really know when they start to assign places and it might be too late anyways.


----------



## shastatikipunch

How many weeks away are we from the Spring Advantage '09 app going up?


----------



## shastatikipunch

How many weeks away are we from the Spring Advantage '09 app going up?


----------



## disasterpiece

shastatikipunch said:


> How many weeks away are we from the Spring Advantage '09 app going up?



i believe the application process should begin in late august early september.  feel free to correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyL8T said:


> I have a quick question about requesting a work location. I was accepted as a role hopper and I will be ariving in a little over two weeks. I didn't mention anything about where I wanted to work when I interviewed. I am really hoping to work in either Hollywood Studios or Magic Kingdom (preferrably Magic Kingdom). Do you guys think it would be a good idea for me to e-mail them with this information or just wait and see? I also don't really know when they start to assign places and it might be too late anyways.



Well, you can email them. It can't hurt. But I have a feeling the location may have been decided already.



shastatikipunch said:


> How many weeks away are we from the Spring Advantage '09 app going up?



Disney should start recruiting for Spring 2009 in mid-to-late Sept.


----------



## shastatikipunch

csaribay said:


> The College Program has been around for more than 25 years, believe it or not! There's still some schools out there that haven't had participants, and the reaction you got probably isn't too uncommon when that's the case.QUOTE]
> 
> My school isn't even partnered with Disney, and from what I understand the system we use is a trimester system (we run 10 week quarters from July-June with 6-7 weeks off for summer break). So the way it's structured you can't even really do the college program until after graduation (unless you want to take time off that will put you way behind on all your classes and degree requirements).


----------



## CelticBelle

[/QUOTE]My school isn't even partnered with Disney, and from what I understand the system we use is a trimester system (we run 10 week quarters from July-June with 6-7 weeks off for summer break). So the way it's structured you can't even really do the college program until after graduation (unless you want to take time off that will put you way behind on all your classes and degree requirements).[/QUOTE]

my school is also the quarter system.  10 weeks a quarter.  september-december, january-march, and april-june.  I had to do the fall program because it only occupies the time of one of my quarters and our second summer session.  If I do the spring program I have to miss 2 quarters in the same time frame.  

I think many people have to take time off from school.  Especially since they dont offer the summer program unless your alumni.


----------



## futreWDI

shastatikipunch said:


> My school isn't even partnered with Disney, and from what I understand the system we use is a trimester system (we run 10 week quarters from July-June with 6-7 weeks off for summer break). So the way it's structured you can't even really do the college program until after graduation (unless you want to take time off that will put you way behind on all your classes and degree requirements).



Just like Chris said above, most schools are not partnered with Disney. Some have never heard about the program. There are a few schools in the country (and I mean quite a few) that let students get a full semesters worth of internship credit for Disney. Most schools will give a couple credit hours for the internship, some will give some hours for one or two of the classes you take at Disney, and some give no credit at all. You never know until you make an appointment with your advisor and bring them information on the program and classes.

You can participate in the program at a school based on trimesters/quarters.  If it is anything like my sister's school, you have technically four quarters (three of them making up one full school year and then a fourth in the summer, if you choose to go for the summer). If you don't go in the summer, it resembles trimesters.  Disney does have options for schools like this and will schedule your arrival and departure dates so that you do not miss more than one trimester.

Also, every student that participates in the CP runs the risk of losing a semester worth of classes. Some students bargain to receive some credit for the program, as stated above. Some students take online courses through their university to remain full time. Others just choose to accept that they will miss most of a semester and that they may have to take some summer classes, extra credit hours in other semesters, or a whole extra semester.  In some degree programs this can be difficult to do. I was a theatre major and there were some classes that were offered once every other year and they were prerequisites for abut three other classes that I would need to graduate. So if I would miss a semester when one of those is offered, that would add almost a whole year to my degree program. That is why most students choose to do the program as a freshman or a sophomore. Usually you are taking mostly your core classes at this point and not too in depth in your field of study. Core classes are usually extremely easy to replace as they are offered almost every semester and are not prerequisites for anything.

Pretty much, all I am saying, is don't count out the Disney CP before you examine all of the options.


----------



## Jules76126

This isnt a question but I know a lot of people are looking forward to applying to Disney for Spring 09. And I was on the website today, looking over the roles again and I noticed that they made some changes. When I orginially did my program back in the Spring 07 when you applied for attractions that meant either a ride or show or the parking lot, front enterance, and toll plaza. Well it looks like Parking and front enterance are now listed under their own role heading known as front end operators. So for anyone that was nervous about getting the parking role under attractions (I know I was) that no longer seems to be an issue.


----------



## Joanna71985

Jules76126 said:


> This isnt a question but I know a lot of people are looking forward to applying to Disney for Spring 09. And I was on the website today, looking over the roles again and I noticed that they made some changes. When I orginially did my program back in the Spring 07 when you applied for attractions that meant either a ride or show or the parking lot, front enterance, and toll plaza. Well it looks like Parking and front enterance are now listed under their own role heading known as front end operators. So for anyone that was nervous about getting the parking role under attractions (I know I was) that no longer seems to be an issue.



It was either this program or last program (Fall 2008 or Spring 2008) where it changed.


----------



## CelticBelle

i forgot,  Are we required to have a watch?  I dont have one because I always use my phone.


----------



## glendalais

CelticBelle said:


> i forgot,  Are we required to have a watch?  I dont have one because I always use my phone.



It helps to have one, since some areas might not have a visible clock. But it's not required.


----------



## shastatikipunch

futreWDI said:


> Pretty much, all I am saying, is don't count out the Disney CP before you examine all of the options.



Oh it is definitely something I plan on doing (Spring Advantage '09 hopefully). I'm just surprised more schools aren't aware of it or partnered with it.


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> i forgot,  Are we required to have a watch?  I dont have one because I always use my phone.



Well, it's not required for most areas (although a couple are, like character attendant). But you will not be able to use your phone on stage.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, it's not required for most areas (although a couple are, like character attendant). But you will not be able to use your phone on stage.



Do they issue a watch if it's required? Or are you responsible to get your own?


----------



## dreamitdoit

You have to get your own. I waited until I got here to make sure I followed the Disney Look - plus got a discount!! I do custodial at Studios and having a watch is definetly a necessity - especially if you're in a role that doesnt have "breakers".


----------



## meederman

I am in roommate notification program, and I talked to my roommate and we both agreed  on our apartment preferences. Do we both have to be together to check in?


----------



## MKandy

Regarding watches, what is considered "Disney Look?"

Also, I still don't understand the roommate notification process.  I have read the website description and am really confused.  Could someone try to explain.

Thanks and have a magical day!


----------



## Jules76126

You would need to provide your own watch although most are inexpensive to find. Even if you work in an area that doesnt need a watch I recommend you have one. I worked attractions and once in a while I forgot my watch and it was such a pain because i never knew what time it was.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Do they issue a watch if it's required? Or are you responsible to get your own?



You have to get your own.



meederman said:


> I am in roommate notification program, and I talked to my roommate and we both agreed  on our apartment preferences. Do we both have to be together to check in?



No, you don't.


----------



## futreWDI

For people that do not like wearing real watches, found some other options...

(it would qualify as Disney Look as a bracelet, and I would suggest black or something slightly plain)

http://www.thetoyhunt.com/hw30202.html?productid=hw30202&channelid=FROOG

http://www.x-wear.com/cot/product.a...ogleProducts&key_id=SurfSportSnapWatchCrystal

http://spectrumadvertising.com/item...ItemGUID=8CBA041A-55BE-4FCD-A767-37619144A394

They are also very cheap, so if they break or you lose them its okay!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I have a friend who's very interested in the program once i told her about it but she has a two year old. Does anyone know if and how they work around this or is it not an option? Do you know if they allow young children to live in the assigned apartments with the parents or if they have a sitting service for while you're at work? 

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I have a friend who's very interested in the program once i told her about it but she has a two year old. Does anyone know if and how they work around this or is it not an option? Do you know if they allow young children to live in the assigned apartments with the parents or if they have a sitting service for while you're at work?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't believe children would be allowed to live in the CP housing.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> I don't believe children would be allowed to live in the CP housing.



Do you think this counts as special circumstances so she could live off property?

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you think this counts as special circumstances so she could live off property?
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?



CPs can live off-property.


----------



## graygables

Joanna71985 said:


> CPs can live off-property.



I'm a non-traditional student (meaning: Mom) and I was told that I could submit a request to live off-property to a committee for approval after I was accepted.  I would think your friend could do the same, but child care could be an issue, particularly if she has to work funky late hours.


----------



## LilLdancer

hey all.
just decided to join since my goal is to do the program this coming spring! anyone else hoping to be down there for spring 2009?


----------



## aly024

hey lilLdancer! i plan on doing spring 09 as well. i cant believe applications go up next month! woohoo!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Sorry if these questions have already been asked but I really need some help!

Hi, im interested in doing one of the Disney programs but im a little confused as to which one I should choose. I just graduated from high school and the fall applications are closed so I would have to apply for the spring. The thing is, the college program says you have to have a semester of college under your belt to start the program but I dont understand how you can do the program and go to college when youre working 45 hours a week. 

Do you just tell the college thanks for the semester, im leaving now for the Disney program? Im accepted to the University of Washington but I doubt they would just let me leave for five months to do an "internship" in Florida. They wont even give me college credits because the "classes" are somewhat laughable. I'm afraid that if I decided to do the career start program instead of going to this college i'm going to end up at a 6 dollar job an hour for the rest of my life. These Disney jobs sound a little like slave labor  

So whats the real difference in the programs? They look pretty much the same except for the one semester of college needed. Any help would be great

Also, do you get to choose which park you want to work in?


----------



## DisneyJersey

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Sorry if these questions have already been asked but I really need some help!
> 
> Hi, im interested in doing one of the Disney programs but im a little confused as to which one I should choose. I just graduated from high school and the fall applications are closed so I would have to apply for the spring. The thing is, the college program says you have to have a semester of college under your belt to start the program but I dont understand how you can do the program and go to college when youre working 45 hours a week.
> 
> Do you just tell the college thanks for the semester, im leaving now for the Disney program? Im accepted to the University of Washington but I doubt they would just let me leave for five months to do an "internship" in Florida. They wont even give me college credits because the "classes" are somewhat laughable. I'm afraid that if I decided to do the career start program instead of going to this college i'm going to end up at a 6 dollar job an hour for the rest of my life. These Disney jobs sound a little like slave labor
> 
> So whats the real difference in the programs? They look pretty much the same except for the one semester of college needed. Any help would be great
> 
> Also, do you get to choose which park you want to work in?




pls see response in your other thread..


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Is one season better than the other? I was thinking about applying for the spring 2009 but I think the fall 2009 would be cool with the holiday's and all.


----------



## sandybobandy

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is one season better than the other? I was thinking about applying for the spring 2009 but I think the fall 2009 would be cool with the holiday's and all.



I think they both have their advantages and "disadvantages" (I put the quotes because I don't think either season has their downside).

I'm doing Fall '09 (hopefully) so maybe that's enough reason to pick fall!


----------



## M.I.C.

As far as figuring stuff out with my school, do I need their permission to do this and do some schools just not allow it? Can I do it if the fall is my first college semester an I wanna get in the Spring 2008 CP? Also should I tell them like now if I'm planning on doing Spring 2008?


----------



## M.I.C.

Also this girl might want to go down when I do to work but she's not in a college. She's trying to get into hair styling and has a job here with it right now, would it be hard for her to get a job involving that at such a young age and if she did enroll in a college is their a role involving that in the program for those in their first semester of college? (Sorry I forget the name).


----------



## glendalais

M.I.C. said:


> As far as figuring stuff out with my school, do I need their permission to do this and do some schools just not allow it? Can I do it if the fall is my first college semester an I wanna get in the Spring 2008 CP? Also should I tell them like now if I'm planning on doing Spring 2008?



Not all schools will necessarily give you credit for the CP, but they can't stop you from doing it anyway. You just take off for a semester and then resume your courses when you get back. You don't even have to tell them why.

And yes, this Fall would make you eligible to participate in the CP in Spring '09.



M.I.C. said:


> Also this girl might want to go down when I do to work but she's not in a college. She's trying to get into hair styling and has a job here with it right now, would it be hard for her to get a job involving that at such a young age and if she did enroll in a college is their a role involving that in the program for those in their first semester of college? (Sorry I forget the name).



There's always the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, which combines cosmetology with bucketfulls of Disney Pixie Dust. However, since she's not in College, and the CareerStart programme doesn't offer BBB as a role option, she would have to apply for the role through WDW Casting.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is one season better than the other? I was thinking about applying for the spring 2009 but I think the fall 2009 would be cool with the holiday's and all.



I have done both. And I love the Fall session! It is so nice being down for the holidays. I will be applying for FA 2009, and can't wait!



M.I.C. said:


> As far as figuring stuff out with my school, do I need their permission to do this and do some schools just not allow it? Can I do it if the fall is my first college semester an I wanna get in the Spring 2008 CP? Also should I tell them like now if I'm planning on doing Spring 2008?



Yes, you can apply for the CP for Spring 2009, if Fall 2008 was your first semester.


----------



## LilLdancer

so i know i will be super nervous for the phone interview!
any advice from those that have gone through it?
and also what job/s did you do and what one/s did/didnt u like?!
thanks for any help n advice


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I have done both. And I love the Fall session! It is so nice being down for the holidays. I will be applying for FA 2009, and can't wait!



I think i'll do that; it sounds awesome!

I've heard from some people that the program is wonderful and then others say that they basically work you to the bone. I know that you get paid way less and you work more hours than other Disney employees and that Disney basically owns you for a few months but i'm kind of okay with that XD


I was wondering if someone could tell me about the professional internship. Is that like a step further after you've done the College program?


----------



## DisneyJersey

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I think i'll do that; it sounds awesome!
> 
> I've heard from some people that the program is wonderful and then others say that they basically work you to the bone. I know that you get paid way less and you work more hours than other Disney employees and that Disney basically owns you for a few months but i'm kind of okay with that XD
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me about the professional internship. Is that like a step further after you've done the College program?



yep, the PI is a step further...you could apply after the cp for it..PI's usually around 9 to 12 an hour depending on the job, you could also apply for mgmt internships which is 600 a week or so before taxes... thing with MI's is you are required to find your own housing...


----------



## Joanna71985

LilLdancer said:


> so i know i will be super nervous for the phone interview!
> any advice from those that have gone through it?
> and also what job/s did you do and what one/s did/didnt u like?!
> thanks for any help n advice



The interview is really not that bad. The recruiters are really nice. They ask questions ranging from personal (why do you want to do the CP?) to question about the roles you picked.

As for the roles, this is up to you. But my favorite role has been character attendant. It is so much fun!!


----------



## CelticBelle

Are family members allowed to attend the housing meeting or do they have to leave?  My aunt is meeting me in FL and I dont want to have to leave her high and dry.


----------



## Traveliz

CelticBelle said:


> Are family members allowed to attend the housing meeting or do they have to leave?  My aunt is meeting me in FL and I dont want to have to leave her high and dry.



When I took my daughter as she signed in I went on the parent tour - during that they told about the upcoming housing meeting.  They said that parents could attend on a space available basis.  I really wanted my daughter to start to meet kids so I dropped her off and then met her afterwards.  It took two hours.

Liz


----------



## CelticBelle

Traveliz said:


> When I took my daughter as she signed in I went on the parent tour - during that they told about the upcoming housing meeting.  They said that parents could attend on a space available basis.  I really wanted my daughter to start to meet kids so I dropped her off and then met her afterwards.  It took two hours.
> 
> Liz



Thanks for the info!  Im afraid my aunt might find it boring...it kinda sounds like it would be.  But I know shed love the parent tour!  Ill be sure to let her know.


----------



## shastatikipunch

csaribay said:


> Also, a wireless router would be a very good idea.



Do they have cable modems already in place when you get there?


----------



## shastatikipunch

seastars said:


> About how much is this "nominal fee"..



I believe it was $16 round trip when I was there in July.


----------



## disasterpiece

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I think i'll do that; it sounds awesome!
> 
> I've heard from some people that the program is wonderful and then others say that they basically work you to the bone. I know that you get paid way less and you work more hours than other Disney employees and that Disney basically owns you for a few months but i'm kind of okay with that XD
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me about the professional internship. Is that like a step further after you've done the College program?




if you're on facebook, there is a Fall 2009 group you should join!
it's called:

Walt Disney World College Program: Fall 2009


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hey all, I emailed recruiting about my young parent friend and this is the response I got if anyone is in a similar situation. The bolded sentences really apply to anyone wondering about living off property. This information is contrary to what I've heard on here so I thought I would share it to clear things up.



> Marina,
> 
> Thank you for your recent communication.
> 
> *The living component of the program is not required, and any student has the option of arranging his or her own housing*.  Please note that our housing communities are for our program participants only, and therefore children or spouses who are not on the program are not eligible to live in our housing communities.  *Students electing to arrange their own housing would not need to pay the weekly housing fee.*
> 
> We certainly welcome any student to apply for our programs, including students who are parents.  It is very important to understand that the Disney College Program requires full work availability.  This means that shifts could be on any day of the week, and could begin as early as 5:00 AM or go as late as 3:00 AM.  While we do have childcare facilities onsite, through the Central Florida YMCA, these childcare facilities do not operate 24 hours per day.  Students requiring a more flexible work schedule may wish to pursue full-time, part-time, or seasonal opportunities with Disney.  Please call 407-828-1000 if you are interested in arranging an interview for any of these opportunities.
> 
> Thank you!
> Disney College Recruiting


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

If any of you alumni have pay stubs or remember specifics...

At the very least (working the mandatory minimum of 30 hours) and getting paid every two weeks (so 60 hours total), how much was your check after taxes? I want to know what the very least amount of money I could possibly get would be so I can figure out bills and such. 

Thanks!! 


Also, Question #2: Have any of you gone through the schools listed on the WDWCP website to receive credit as noted here?



> There are other options that will allow students to earn college credit while on the Disney College Program. Central Michigan University, the University of North Carolina - Greensboro, Tulane University, Purdue University, Onondaga Community College, and Montclair State University offer Disney College Program students the opportunity to register for credit at their respective institutions.
> 
> For information regarding the opportunities, please visit the following Web sites:
> 
> * Central Michigan University - www.wdwcp.cmich.edu/
> * University of North Carolina - Greensboro - www.uncg.edu/bae/disney/
> * Tulane University - www.scs.tulane.edu/disney
> * Purdue University - www.tech.purdue.edu/Ols/courses/disney/
> * Onondaga Community College - www.sunyocc.edu/disney
> * Montclair State University - sbus.montclair.edu/disney
> 
> Students participating on the program should discuss any courses and/or transfer credits that they plan to take with their faculty adviser. Also, please note the courses available through these schools will have tuition and other applicable fees.



What did you do to accomplish that and what did it entail?


----------



## hogwartsdropout

shastatikipunch said:


> Do they have cable modems already in place when you get there?



Yes they do. We had to get a new router though. Internet is fine with a cable, a little slow in the evenings but otherwise ok.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

disasterpiece said:


> if you're on facebook, there is a Fall 2009 group you should join!
> it's called:
> 
> Walt Disney World College Program: Fall 2009



Yay! I'm totally joining XD


----------



## aly024

so in the role of attractions, will it be mostly just one ride (if u get assigned to rides and not some other aspect of it) that u operate or several?


----------



## Joanna71985

CelticBelle said:


> Are family members allowed to attend the housing meeting or do they have to leave?  My aunt is meeting me in FL and I dont want to have to leave her high and dry.



No, unfortunately. The housing meeting is only for CPs.



disasterpiece said:


> if you're on facebook, there is a Fall 2009 group you should join!
> it's called:
> 
> Walt Disney World College Program: Fall 2009



I joined!!



aly024 said:


> so in the role of attractions, will it be mostly just one ride (if u get assigned to rides and not some other aspect of it) that u operate or several?



It depends on where you work. Some locations you just work one ride, and others you work more then one ride.


----------



## daydreamer510

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> At the very least (working the mandatory minimum of 30 hours) and getting paid every two weeks (so 60 hours total), how much was your check after taxes? I want to know what the very least amount of money I could possibly get would be so I can figure out bills and such.



You get paid every week, not every two weeks.


----------



## Leslie2010_Joshfan

I have a question about the discounts for cast members.  Do CPers get a discount for family members wanting to purchase an annual pass???

I have two weeks til I'm moving down to Orlando!!!!!  I've got to get busy figuring all these details out!!!!  These threads are soo helpful!!  Thanks!


----------



## glendalais

Leslie2010_Joshfan said:


> I have a question about the discounts for cast members.  Do CPers get a discount for family members wanting to purchase an annual pass???
> 
> I have two weeks til I'm moving down to Orlando!!!!!  I've got to get busy figuring all these details out!!!!  These threads are soo helpful!!  Thanks!



They do, it's between $30-$50 for the FL Resident APs; $50 off the regular AP, and $60 off the Premium AP.

They are available from any Florida-site Company D location.


----------



## seastars

What is appropriate first day clothing? Am I right in assuming that "All cast members must be in full accordance with the Disney Look at the time of arrival" means just regular clothes, but no tattoos showing or anything? I don't have to dress in business casual for the first day, right? I do have a tattoo on my shoulder, so this would rule out tank tops. But can you just wear shorts and a t-shirt and flipflops? Are they going to give you the full once over and check out earrings and hair ties and all of that jazz?

I'm leaving in like, four days so I'm starting to lose it, haha.


----------



## MKandy

I have a quick question.  Can CPs be part of the Dream Squad? If so, how? Just wondering.  Thanks.

Have a magical day!


----------



## glendalais

seastars said:


> What is appropriate first day clothing? Am I right in assuming that "All cast members must be in full accordance with the Disney Look at the time of arrival" means just regular clothes, but no tattoos showing or anything? I don't have to dress in business casual for the first day, right? I do have a tattoo on my shoulder, so this would rule out tank tops. But can you just wear shorts and a t-shirt and flipflops? Are they going to give you the full once over and check out earrings and hair ties and all of that jazz?
> 
> I'm leaving in like, four days so I'm starting to lose it, haha.



If you mean for arrival. I'm sure that as long as you're not too out there, no one will really notice.

Though if you mean for Traditions, then yea, Business Casual. White shirt and slacks for men. Business suit or blouse and skirt for women. Both should be wearing black polishable shoes with socks/stalkings.



MKandy said:


> I have a quick question.  Can CPs be part of the Dream Squad? If so, how? Just wondering.  Thanks.
> 
> Have a magical day!



I don't see why not. Though, it is a really difficult process. They only hire at specific times of the year (which may be done now that the YOAMD is ending). You have to get Manager approval to apply, and then there are only a few roles open.


----------



## abarnett

seastars said:


> What is appropriate first day clothing? Am I right in assuming that "All cast members must be in full accordance with the Disney Look at the time of arrival" means just regular clothes, but no tattoos showing or anything? I don't have to dress in business casual for the first day, right? I do have a tattoo on my shoulder, so this would rule out tank tops. But can you just wear shorts and a t-shirt and flipflops? Are they going to give you the full once over and check out earrings and hair ties and all of that jazz?
> 
> I'm leaving in like, four days so I'm starting to lose it, haha.



Hahaha, I am right along there with ya! I take it you are arriving on the 11th, me too! I also have a tattoo that will need to be covered but I bought special makeup the other day. I am assuming that the outfit you described would be fine for move in day. I do have another concern though. I had a facial piercing that I took out almost as soon as I found out I was accepted. It has closed fairly well but there is still a bit of a hole. It really is 95% closed but when you look from the outside it looks kinda open. Its not very noticeable though. Does everyone think I will get by okay with this or do I need to start panicking? Also, does anyone have any ideas about how to hide it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sorahana

MKandy said:


> I have a quick question.  Can CPs be part of the Dream Squad? If so, how? Just wondering.  Thanks.
> 
> Have a magical day!



When I was there (*DisneyWorld*, I know some things are different at Disneyland) one of my fellow CPs asked that question and the answer is no (yea a bunch of us were upset when we heard that since ALOT of us wanted to do it lol). You have to have been a full-time status cast member (After being a CP, you'd have to stay on as full time for a certain amount of time before you are eligible to try for it). You also have to write an essay and there's an interview process among other things. 



> What is appropriate first day clothing? Am I right in assuming that "All cast members must be in full accordance with the Disney Look at the time of arrival" means just regular clothes, but no tattoos showing or anything? I don't have to dress in business casual for the first day, right? I do have a tattoo on my shoulder, so this would rule out tank tops. But can you just wear shorts and a t-shirt and flipflops? Are they going to give you the full once over and check out earrings and hair ties and all of that jazz?
> 
> I'm leaving in like, four days so I'm starting to lose it, haha.



First things first, be calm =) lol.  They are not going to look you up and down on the first day as to what you're wearing. When you go to Traditions (orientation) THEY WILL so make sure you are within The Disney Look for that. For move-in day, you can wear jeans, shorts, etc. You're moving in so you should wear comfortable clothes, and you'll be standing in lines as you go through the check-in process. You're also getting your picture taken for your housing ID so take that into consideration as to what casual clothes you're wearing. Hope that helps!!


----------



## impsythealmighty

Sorahana said:


> First things first, be calm =) lol.  They are not going to look you up and down on the first day as to what you're wearing. When you go to Traditions (orientation) THEY WILL so make sure you are within The Disney Look for that. For move-in day, you can wear jeans, shorts, etc. You're moving in so you should wear comfortable clothes, and you'll be standing in lines as you go through the check-in process. You're also getting your picture taken for your housing ID so take that into consideration as to what casual clothes you're wearing. Hope that helps!!



Just to add to this, you need to have your shoulders covered for the housing ID picture, so no spaghetti straps etc.  Other than that I don't think they care what you're wearing.


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> I have a quick question.  Can CPs be part of the Dream Squad? If so, how? Just wondering.  Thanks.
> 
> Have a magical day!



No, unfortunately. CPs at WDW can't be on the Dream Squad.


----------



## abarnett

Hey everyone! Just a quick question: Does anyone know of a relatively inexpensive hotel that would be within walking distance of Vista Way? I am flying in on the 10th and I start the 11th so I will already have to pay one cab fare (which I hear are ridiculously expensive) and I really don't want to have to pay two when there may be a hotel I can just walk from that morning. I am flying like I said so I wont have that many things, it really wouldn't be impractical for me to walk if it wasn't far. 

Or, preferably, if anyone else is flying in on the 10th would be interested in meeting me at a hotel so we could share the cab fare, that would be really great too! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sehsun

Ashley,
The Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort (Lake Buena Vista) would be a good choice. I've heard that several CPers stay here before check-in day. It is across the street from Vista Way.


----------



## abarnett

Sehsun: Thanks so much!!! I will check into their prices!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If any of you alumni have pay stubs or remember specifics...
> 
> At the very least (working the mandatory minimum of 30 hours) how much was your check after taxes? I want to know what the very least amount of money I could possibly get would be so I can figure out bills and such.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Also, Question #2: Have any of you gone through the schools listed on the WDWCP website to receive credit as noted here?
> _(See page 174 of this thread)_
> 
> 
> What did you do to accomplish that and what did it entail?



Anyone know??


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Anyone know??



I go to Montclair State (as a student, though). I was able to get credit for 2 of my CPs (I took one of the Disney courses during one of them).


----------



## abarnett

I just have a quick question about requesting time off:

I have family coming down on two separate occasions during my program. Neither time will be during peak season. The first time I am thinking 1 or 2 days maximum off. The second time however, it will be my mother coming down just to see me for an early Christmas celebration, so I would like maybe 3 or 4 days off for her visit. the first time would be in September, the other in early December. I am just wondering, for those of you who have done the program before, what is the likelihood of me getting these days off if I request them super early? Has anyone had any problems getting a few days off here and there? I mean, those are the only days I am planning on requesting off and I am the type that never calls in. Also, what is the process for time off, I know it probably varies from place to place but in general do you just request the time off, or do managers like you to find someone to cover your shift? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just trying to get a feel for what I can expect! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sehsun

Hi Ashley,
For both the visits in September and early December, I would try requesting those days off as soon as you can. There is a chance you could get them off, but ultimately it is up to the scheduling department. If your time off requests were around mid-December to January 1st OTOH, it is possible that your request may be denied (as was the case for me).

I usually did not have problems getting a few days off here and there.

You would request time off through the Hub (you will receive more info about the Hub on check-in day). If you have the time off request approved, you do not need to find someone to cover your shift.


----------



## abarnett

Sehsun said:


> Hi Ashley,
> For both the visits in September and early December, I would try requesting those days off as soon as you can. There is a chance you could get them off, but ultimately it is up to the scheduling department. If your time off requests were around mid-December to January 1st OTOH, it is possible that your request may be denied (as was the case for me).
> 
> I usually did not have problems getting a few days off here and there.
> 
> You would request time off through the Hub (you will receive more info about the Hub on check-in day). If you have the time off request approved, you do not need to find someone to cover your shift.



Thanks so much! You have been a big help with my last couple questions!!


----------



## Sehsun

abarnett said:


> Thanks so much! You have been a big help with my last couple questions!!



No problem Ashley!


----------



## Les2713

I have a friend that wants to come down and help me move in on orientation day at disneyland (anaheim program) and she told me she was planning on staying the night at my apartment that night. I don't want to imposeon my roommates, btu my friend already planned on it. Does anyone think this would be a problem on the first night there?? Just an opinion question. Thanks


----------



## abarnett

Les2713 said:


> I have a friend that wants to come down and help me move in on orientation day at disneyland (anaheim program) and she told me she was planning on staying the night at my apartment that night. I don't want to imposeon my roommates, btu my friend already planned on it. Does anyone think this would be a problem on the first night there?? Just an opinion question. Thanks



I don't know much about the Disneyland program. Are you allowed to have over-night guests? I know for the WDW program you're not allowed to have any guest stay past, ummm...1AM I think. Anyway, even if you are allowed to, I would much rather focus on getting to know my new roomies and bonding with them, you will be rooming with them for the next 5 months or so. On the other hand it is very generous of your friend to help you move in and get all settled, you don't want to have to just throw her out. At the end of the day, the decision is yours.


----------



## Les2713

thanks for the input! I thought the same thing about getting to know the new roommates!


----------



## Snowflake1

ok, i'm not sure if this was asked.. im still reading through this. but i want to do the Spring 09. Now i'll be 21 then. Is it still Vista and Chatham for apartments.. or are there diff apts for 21? 

also can you choose which apartments you want to be in. Ive heared Chatham has a bathroom 2 each bedroom and i like that so you only have to really share your bathroom with your roomate.. thats what i want. But i don't know about the 21 situation.

Also, does any1 have any pics of the apartments and stuff they would like to share?


----------



## Snowflake1

abarnett said:


> Hey everyone! Just a quick question: Does anyone know of a relatively inexpensive hotel that would be within walking distance of Vista Way? I am flying in on the 10th and I start the 11th so I will already have to pay one cab fare (which I hear are ridiculously expensive) and I really don't want to have to pay two when there may be a hotel I can just walk from that morning. I am flying like I said so I wont have that many things, it really wouldn't be impractical for me to walk if it wasn't far.
> 
> Or, preferably, if anyone else is flying in on the 10th would be interested in meeting me at a hotel so we could share the cab fare, that would be really great too! Thanks in advance!



I don't know if any1 told you this, but when i came down to florida this summer. I flew into Sanford, which is a 45 min drive from disney. it cost about 97$ for that long drive, which seems kind of reasonable... when you compare it to this...

my [now ex] had to go to bank of america which was 3 miles away... so 6 miles all together and his cab fare was 45$. its insane!!!


----------



## impsythealmighty

Snowflake1 said:


> ok, i'm not sure if this was asked.. im still reading through this. but i want to do the Spring 09. Now i'll be 21 then. Is it still Vista and Chatham for apartments.. or are there diff apts for 21?



The apartments can be either Wellness (everyone in them is under 21) or Non-Wellness (everyone is over 21) in either building - plus Patterson, which is newer and the same way.



Snowflake1 said:


> also can you choose which apartments you want to be in. Ive heared Chatham has a bathroom 2 each bedroom and i like that so you only have to really share your bathroom with your roomate.. thats what i want. But i don't know about the 21 situation.



You can request Vista or Chatham when you check in, though if you want Chatham and a specific apartment size you'll want to get there very early. And unless I'm mistaken, none of the apartments let you share with just your roommate. I live in a 4-bedroom in Chatham (7 roommates) and two rooms - 4 girls - each have 1 bathroom to share, plus a guest bathroom in the hallway (with no shower/tub). But I could be wrong, the smaller ones might have more bathrooms.



Snowflake1 said:


> Also, does any1 have any pics of the apartments and stuff they would like to share?



You'll hear a lot of different things about the apartment complexes (everybody prefers one), but I've been very happy in Chatham so far. I'm not much of a partier (which is really Vista territory) and my apartment is really nice.  Hope this helps!


----------



## impsythealmighty

Sehsun said:


> Ashley,
> The Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort (Lake Buena Vista) would be a good choice. I've heard that several CPers stay here before check-in day. It is across the street from Vista Way.



Seconding this. Prices weren't bad at all, the room was nice, and it's like right across the street from Vista, it's super easy! And take a Mears shuttle, they're much cheaper than a cab.


----------



## abarnett

Les2713 said:


> thanks for the input! I thought the same thing about getting to know the new roommates!



No Problem!  Maybe just tell your friend that you really appreciate her help with everything, but you think the very first night would just not be the best for her to stay over. Good Luck!


----------



## abarnett

impsythealmighty said:


> Seconding this. Prices weren't bad at all, the room was nice, and it's like right across the street from Vista, it's super easy! And take a Mears shuttle, they're much cheaper than a cab.



Thanks! I made my reservation for the hotel today and the price wasn't too bad. You said to take a Mears shuttle, do I need to make advance reservations for this? Or do I just go to the Mears people at the airport?


----------



## abarnett

Snowflake1 said:


> I don't know if any1 told you this, but when i came down to florida this summer. I flew into Sanford, which is a 45 min drive from disney. it cost about 97$ for that long drive, which seems kind of reasonable... when you compare it to this...
> 
> my [now ex] had to go to bank of america which was 3 miles away... so 6 miles all together and his cab fare was 45$. its insane!!!



I know!!! Cab fares are absolutly ridiculous. I think I have everything figured out now though...


----------



## futreWDI

abarnett said:


> Thanks! I made my reservation for the hotel today and the price wasn't too bad. You said to take a Mears shuttle, do I need to make advance reservations for this? Or do I just go to the Mears people at the airport?



yes, you can make a reservation and probably should.

I believe if you do the town car, you will not wait for anyone else but with the shuttle you may wait a little longer. Shuttle is about $19 one way but a town car is much more expensive.
http://www.mearstransportation.com/


----------



## Snowflake1

ok so they say it's not a good idea 2 use tacks or tacky stuff becuase of ripping the paint off, or putting holes in the walls. Any1 have any recomendations 4 hanging posters up and pictures? whats the best thing to use?


----------



## csaribay

Snowflake1 said:


> ok so they say it's not a good idea 2 use tacks or tacky stuff becuase of ripping the paint off, or putting holes in the walls. Any1 have any recomendations 4 hanging posters up and pictures? whats the best thing to use?



You can use nails as long as you patch the nail-holes that are left behind. Less is more in terms of the housing community codes on the subject (see below), but I had three framed posters plus a cork/whiteboard hanging on the walls of my apartment, and during inspections, it always passed as "above expectations."



			
				Disney Housing said:
			
		

> 2. Decorations should not be displayed, placed, attached, hung or affixed on, to or from any doors, ceilings, windows, sprinklers, balconies or railings (including without limitation, beer cans, caps, cartons, wine, liquor bottles, curtains, tree/twinkle lights, clothing, dart boards, or towels). All small pictures, etc. should be attached to a bulletin board instead of having multiple pin or nail holes. Do not use ticky-tack adhesive. All furniture, furnishings and fixtures must remain inside and should not be moved, changed, supplemented or replaced unless done so by Management.


----------



## flea1267

Does anyone know what furniture is included in the room?  Will there be a bedside table?  We have one for my daughter but we're thinking we may not need to take it...if anyone knows and can let me know before Sunday morning (when we leave) I'd really appreciate it!!!

Thanks!~!


----------



## csaribay

flea1267 said:


> Does anyone know what furniture is included in the room?  Will there be a bedside table?  We have one for my daughter but we're thinking we may not need to take it...if anyone knows and can let me know before Sunday morning (when we leave) I'd really appreciate it!!!
> 
> Thanks!~!



There is one nightstand for each participant in the apartment.

I drew up this rendering for something else, but it's a good reference to the pieces of furniture that come with the apartment.


----------



## Joanna71985

Les2713 said:


> I have a friend that wants to come down and help me move in on orientation day at disneyland (anaheim program) and she told me she was planning on staying the night at my apartment that night. I don't want to imposeon my roommates, btu my friend already planned on it. Does anyone think this would be a problem on the first night there?? Just an opinion question. Thanks



Overnight guests are not allowed. Sorry.



Snowflake1 said:


> ok, i'm not sure if this was asked.. im still reading through this. but i want to do the Spring 09. Now i'll be 21 then. Is it still Vista and Chatham for apartments.. or are there diff apts for 21?
> 
> also can you choose which apartments you want to be in. Ive heared Chatham has a bathroom 2 each bedroom and i like that so you only have to really share your bathroom with your roomate.. thats what i want. But i don't know about the 21 situation.



Both Chatham and Vista have wellness and non-wellness apartments.

No, you would have to share your bathroom. It is 1 bath per 2 people.


----------



## Snowflake1

Joanna71985 said:


> Overnight guests are not allowed. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Chatham and Vista have wellness and non-wellness apartments.
> 
> No, you would have to share your bathroom. It is 1 bath per 2 people.



oh yea i understand that thanks. i asked it wrong.. i hear theres a bathroom per room so that would mean only me n the person thats in my room would have that bathroom.. instead of say 2 bedrooms 1 bathroom then 4 ppl have 2 share that bathroom.. instead of just u n the roomie


----------



## Joanna71985

Snowflake1 said:


> oh yea i understand that thanks. i asked it wrong.. i hear theres a bathroom per room so that would mean only me n the person thats in my room would have that bathroom.. instead of say 2 bedrooms 1 bathroom then 4 ppl have 2 share that bathroom.. instead of just u n the roomie



Not necessarily. At Vista in the 3-BR, there are only 2 baths. So 4 people share 1 bath. Other then that, it is 2 people per bathroom.


----------



## jpod523

this is kind of a random question that i thought of that doesn't affect me at all.  What happens for CPer's who want to park at the parks(on an off day for example)?  Is it free for CM's or do they have to park somewhere else?  Just wondered.


----------



## jjlara21

Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland. 
And does anyone know of a reasonably priced hotel near the broadway arms apartments in cali? I need a hotel to crash at the night before i check in. Thanks


----------



## Les2713

I check into the broadway arms on the 26th and I will be staying at the howard johnson the 25th. My mom found it and she's pretty picky with hotels so I figure it will be ok. When do you check in?


----------



## futreWDI

jpod523 said:


> this is kind of a random question that i thought of that doesn't affect me at all.  What happens for CPer's who want to park at the parks(on an off day for example)?  Is it free for CM's or do they have to park somewhere else?  Just wondered.



yes, just show your ID to the parking attendant.


----------



## jjlara21

I check in on the 26th as well. You wouldnt have the address of the hotel by any chance would you?
Oh and another question. I know they go by your age for the room assignments right now im 20. Ill turn 21 in dec. so ill still be over there so what will happen with that?


----------



## Les2713

1380 South Harbor Blvd
Anaheim, CA 92802
(714) 776-6120
hojoanaheim.com

and I am not sure bout the age thing, you might just get put in the 20 and younger side. But you could always ask.


----------



## csaribay

jjlara21 said:


> I check in on the 26th as well. You wouldnt have the address of the hotel by any chance would you?
> Oh and another question. I know they go by your age for the room assignments right now im 20. Ill turn 21 in dec. so ill still be over there so what will happen with that?



On the Walt Disney World College Program, you would not be eligible to be housed in non-wellness apartments (ones that allow alcohol) until the date of your 21st birthday. Assuming the same conditions are true in California, you would be placed in a dry apartment for basically the entire duration of your program, and you may or may not have the option to move on/after your birthday.


----------



## deadtoaster2

The wellness/non wellness only has an affect on what happens IN the apartments right? If you were placed in wellness would you still be able to go off property to drink?

I am also assuming you have the option of choosing to be placed in a wellness apartment even if you are over 21, correct?


----------



## flea1267

we can't find the answer to this question - so do we need to bring dishes, cups, flatware, and pots?  it isn't on any of the packing list but we didn't see it was furnished either....so anyone who might know help?  thanks!


----------



## futreWDI

flea1267 said:


> we can't find the answer to this question - so do we need to bring dishes, cups, flatware, and pots?  it isn't on any of the packing list but we didn't see it was furnished either....so anyone who might know help?  thanks!



Nope... all flatware, dishes, pots, and pans are included. It includes all of the basics, even can opener, etc.

If you want special casserole dishes, etc. those you can either bring or buy at Walmart down there.

You would also need to purchase or bring a toaster if you want one but the apartment does come with microwave and dishwasher.


When do you head down and where in NC are you from???


----------



## Les2713

For the DLR Program it says that the kitchen is stocked with those types of things and it list what is there on the disneyland college program housing section. I assume it would be the same for the WDW program


----------



## csaribay

deadtoaster2 said:


> The wellness/non wellness only has an affect on what happens IN the apartments right? If you were placed in wellness would you still be able to go off property to drink?
> 
> I am also assuming you have the option of choosing to be placed in a wellness apartment even if you are over 21, correct?



Yes, wellness/non-wellness only applies to what happens inside the apartment. If over the age of 21, you can request to live in a wellness apartment upon availability.

However, all laws, including those that stipulate that the legal drinking age in Florida is 21, apply at Disney. If you are found to be drinking underage anywhere Disney property, whether that be housing or one of the parks/resorts, you will be subject to discipline, most likely termination.


----------



## Les2713

I got any email with alot of paper work to fill out (I am assuming new hire paperwork). Were we supposed to fill it out online or print them, fill them out and then bring them to orientation?


----------



## jjlara21

Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

flea1267 said:


> we can't find the answer to this question - so do we need to bring dishes, cups, flatware, and pots?  it isn't on any of the packing list but we didn't see it was furnished either....so anyone who might know help?  thanks!



When you move in, you will be given a check list of what should be in the apartment. If you're missing anything, make a notation and they will give you some (at least this is what happened to one of my coworkers). Anyways, they do give you pots and pans, however, I got an extra pot because sometimes your roommates will not wash the other pot immediately after cooking and I personally don't clean up after other people.


----------



## MephamKickliner09

Has anyone ever had their parents help them move into the apartments???


----------



## Les2713

I am moving in on Aug 26th and my mom is coming with me. I read some where that they do a parent tour too so I am guessing a lot of people have their parents come for help


----------



## Sehsun

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Has anyone ever had their parents help them move into the apartments???





Les2713 said:


> I am moving in on Aug 26th and my mom is coming with me. I read some where that they do a parent tour too so I am guessing a lot of people have their parents come for help



My mom came with me on check-in/move-in day. They did hold a parent tour on Day 1 of check in while we were all checking in. My mom also helped me move in. She was a great help - while me and my roommate were at the housing meeting, my mom and my roommate's parents helped move our belongings in and set up the apartment - I really appreciated that!


----------



## Joanna71985

jpod523 said:


> this is kind of a random question that i thought of that doesn't affect me at all.  What happens for CPer's who want to park at the parks(on an off day for example)?  Is it free for CM's or do they have to park somewhere else?  Just wondered.



You just show your ID to the CM at the toll plaza. However, please don't park in the CM parking lots if not working. The lots are quite small, and the people who are working need the spaces.



jjlara21 said:


> Oh and another question. I know they go by your age for the room assignments right now im 20. Ill turn 21 in dec. so ill still be over there so what will happen with that?



You would be put into Wellness, as you would not be 21+.



deadtoaster2 said:


> The wellness/non wellness only has an affect on what happens IN the apartments right? If you were placed in wellness would you still be able to go off property to drink?
> 
> I am also assuming you have the option of choosing to be placed in a wellness apartment even if you are over 21, correct?



No, you are not allowed. The age to drink is 21. If you are caught anywhere, you would be termed for underage drinking. It is just not worth it.

And yes, you can be put in a wellness if you are over 21. My roomie was over 21 my first CP.



flea1267 said:


> we can't find the answer to this question - so do we need to bring dishes, cups, flatware, and pots?  it isn't on any of the packing list but we didn't see it was furnished either....so anyone who might know help?  thanks!



Nope, those are provided.



MephamKickliner09 said:


> Has anyone ever had their parents help them move into the apartments???



My dad has helped me move into and out of my apartment for all 4 of my CPs (and will be helping me move out on Friday).


----------



## flea1267

futreWDI said:


> Nope... all flatware, dishes, pots, and pans are included. It includes all of the basics, even can opener, etc.
> 
> If you want special casserole dishes, etc. those you can either bring or buy at Walmart down there.
> 
> You would also need to purchase or bring a toaster if you want one but the apartment does come with microwave and dishwasher.
> 
> 
> When do you head down and where in NC are you from???



We are leaving in the morning (8/10 at 8am) and we're from Pittsboro, near Chapel Hill and Raleigh, Jennie (my DD) has completed 2 years at NC State - she's a PR Major w/ a Minor in Spanish.


----------



## M.I.C.

So lemme just set the record straight....which is better for parties? And is it typical for kids under 21 to go out and drink and party or do most just not do it...honestly....


----------



## Jules76126

M.I.C. said:


> So lemme just set the record straight....which is better for parties? And is it typical for kids under 21 to go out and drink and party or do most just not do it...honestly....



I lived in Vista which was definitely louder than Chatham on any given night although that didnt mean that there were a ton of parties going on just people out and about. Remember your not going to stumble on random parties, most people keep their doors shut. And I do not endose drinking under 21, does it happen? Of course but you will get terminated if you get caught no questions asked. Even if you arent drinking and your roommates are you will still be guilty by assossiation. 

On a personal note I did party and drink while I was down there but I was also extremely careful about it. Mostly I went to clubs in downtown Orlando and I never drank in my own apartment. Honestly the risk isnt worth it. My roommate got termed for drinking. Luckily no one else was home when she got caught. She wasnt even drinking she had just passed out on our doorstep and someone called security and she was termed after of course being taken to the hospital. The choice is yours but choose wisely.


----------



## graygables

M.I.C. said:


> So lemme just set the record straight....which is better for parties? And is it typical for kids under 21 to go out and drink and party or do most just not do it...honestly....



"lemme" add some sage advice I once heard from a much-respected Army officer:  "You should never consume anything that causes you to lose control of your faculties."  Think about it: how "fun" is it to wake up covered in vomit with a raging headache?  How "fun" is to to fall from your balcony and break your neck?  When you watch other people having this kind of "fun" do you ever shake your head and think, "What idiots!  I *never* act like that when I'm drinking."  YOU will be the coolest person in the room if you keep your wits about you.  If YOU can drive everyone home safely, you will be the one to be admired.  You will be the hero rather than the one passed out by the toilet.

I'm happy to say that I'm 43 years old and have never been intoxicated.  When I was young and in college, I still had LOTS of fun, still went to bars (you could do that at 18 back then), still went dancing, still went to parties, but every single morning after, I could tell you exactly who I was with and where and never had to worry about a thing.  I slept much easier than my roommates and friends.  I still do.  

The buzz is not worth getting termed for.


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> So lemme just set the record straight....which is better for parties? And is it typical for kids under 21 to go out and drink and party or do most just not do it...honestly....



Trust me, it is not worth it. The drinking age is 21. If you are caught _anywhere,_ you are termed. And that means not being able to work for any of the companies under the Disney name (and there are a lot). The #1 reason for CPs being termed is underage drinking. So, it really is not worth it. Just wait until you can legally drink.


----------



## futreWDI

I agree with everyone that it is not worth it to drink underage while at Disney. When I was down there I was 20 and I found it easy to not drink. (Let me put this in perspective... I went to WVU, at the time #4 party school. I drank at school, a lot, almost every week, at least 3 times a week) At Disney, it was much easier to find friends that did not drink. I find when at school, most of the time you drink it is because there is nothing else to do. At Disney it is not like this. You can make the decision to go see the fireworks instead of drinking. There is always something better to do. 

I also do have a termination story. My friend who was under 21 came home drunk one night. He was in the bathroom throwing up. Only one of his roomies was home. This roomie had NEVER dealt with a drunk person before. (You will meet a lot of people like this. You may even room with people that have never been around drinking.) Because he had never been in that situation, he had no idea how to handle it. (I would have forced water, stayed up with him while he slept on his stomach, etc.) Since is roomie was scared, he called security for help, hence my friend got terminated. It is not safe to even come home drunk. You do not know how people will handle it. His roomie was not out to get him or anything like that, he was just scared.

This Fall I am heading back down and I just turned 23. I am staying in a wellness apartment. Main reason... rooming with a friend who is 19. But secondary reason, that holds a lot of weight... I do not want to be part of a party apartment. I will always be able to find a party, I don't need it in my room. Plus... it is much cheaper to not drink...


----------



## jjlara21

Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland.


----------



## Jules76126

Bottom line is dont drink. Its not worth. Like a pervious poster said it is much easier not to drink when there are so many other things to do. And there are a lot of people that dont want any part of drinking. Also your job willl not be kind to a hangover. I know from experience. It was the worst work day ever. If you really feel like you would want to party and drink than wait to do the program until your 21 and then no worries


----------



## Snowflake1

Luckily i wont have to worry about any of that b/c ill be living in a non-wellness b/c ill be 21 lol


----------



## jjlara21

Ok so my arrival date is aug.26 and I have no Idea what to expect. Is anyone else going to cali? What will it be like and what should i take? Im gonna be outside food and beverage or something like that. Im worried about not knowing anyone and who my roommates will be and if we will get along and be friends. What is the money like? Will I have a good amount left after paying rent and gas and stuff?  
What courses would you recommend taking? I really dont wanna have to do a lot of homework. What are DES courses?  What are some items that I absolutely have to pack with me, or buy there?

Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland.

Sorry for asking so many questions but I need to know everything with details. Oh and is there a way to make friends before I get there? Anything else i might need to know would be great. Thank you! Oh and how much money should i bring with me and when do you have to pay the rent when you get there or when does that start?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

jjlara21 said:


> Ok so my arrival date is aug.26 and I have no Idea what to expect. Is anyone else going to cali? What will it be like and what should i take? Im gonna be outside food and beverage or something like that. Im worried about not knowing anyone and who my roommates will be and if we will get along and be friends. What is the money like? Will I have a good amount left after paying rent and gas and stuff?
> What courses would you recommend taking? I really dont wanna have to do a lot of homework. What are DES courses?  What are some items that I absolutely have to pack with me, or buy there?
> 
> Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland.
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions but I need to know everything with details. Oh and is there a way to make friends before I get there? Anything else i might need to know would be great. Thank you!



I unfortunately can't answer many of your questions because I did the WDWCP, not DL. I opted out of taking any classes because they would not count for college credit for my major.

Bring bedding, a laundry basket, clothing, shoes, toiletries, a small television (for your bedroom, and make it small enough so that the other roommates won't ask you to put in the living room), earplugs, a computer/laptop if possible, any OTC medicines you may need, etc. 

I worked the "step up" from Outdoor Foods (ODF is the name of it at WDW). I worked partially outside and "inside" (as in it's like a building, but there's large open windows.) I don't know too much about ODF, but at WDW they are the ones who do popcorn, popsicles, ice cream bars, stuff like that. Now, I'm kind of thinking about DL and CA and there's not as many ODF carts like the ones at WDW so you might do things like pretzels and churros too. As for the math problem, likely you will use the handheld register which will do the math for you and you will keep your money in an apron. You will get familiar enough with the prices, though, and will be able to give back change without having to do the math. Now I am not 100% sure, but I believe ODF CMs are responsible for pushing some of the carts back to the backstage area. At MK, there was an area sort of near Tomorrowland where the ODF headquarters were and you would load your own pop bottles in there for the next day.

As for friends, 99.9% of the people are in the same boat as you - no one knows anyone! You are sort of "forced" to make friends.


----------



## OHSNAPaduck

Can you smoke at the apartment complexes, I don't mean in the actual apartment, since I think that's rude to everyone else, but will I be able to smoke outside?


----------



## csaribay

OHSNAPaduck said:


> Can you smoke at the apartment complexes, I don't mean in the actual apartment, since I think that's rude to everyone else, but will I be able to smoke outside?



You can smoke outside the apartments, and there is a smoking urn on every floor of each apartment building (at the very least).


----------



## Joanna71985

OHSNAPaduck said:


> Can you smoke at the apartment complexes, I don't mean in the actual apartment, since I think that's rude to everyone else, but will I be able to smoke outside?



Yes. You can smoke outside the apartment.


----------



## jjlara21

im taking my car to california with me does my name have to be on the title? Or what about the insurance?


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Hey guys!

I'm new to DISboards. I've been reading them a lot as I'm doing my cp research, and i now just finally joined!

I'm trying to get into BBB for spring 09. Does anyone have any tips/suggestions for getting it?

If I can't do BBB I really want to do attractions, particularly The Great Movie Ride.

When you apply/interview is there a way to order the jobs you want? And do they ask you specifically about each role you apply for? And like for attractions can you mention which attraction in particular you want to work?

One more question....if I only apply for BBB and Attractions & they're both full by that thime can they tell me that and offer me a different role or will they just reject me?

Thanks so much!! I look forward to reading more Q&A!


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm new to DISboards. I've been reading them a lot as I'm doing my cp research, and i now just finally joined!
> 
> I'm trying to get into BBB for spring 09. Does anyone have any tips/suggestions for getting it?
> 
> If I can't do BBB I really want to do attractions, particularly The Great Movie Ride.
> 
> When you apply/interview is there a way to order the jobs you want? And do they ask you specifically about each role you apply for? And like for attractions can you mention which attraction in particular you want to work?
> 
> One more question....if I only apply for BBB and Attractions & they're both full by that thime can they tell me that and offer me a different role or will they just reject me?
> 
> Thanks so much!! I look forward to reading more Q&A!



From what I've heard for BBB, you need to have some sort of training to get it. Also, they take very few CPs for the role.

When you apply, you tell the recruiter which roles you want. I think you can tell them in which order, too. You can mention which attractions you would like to work.

Finally, if you only pick BBB and attractions and they are full, you would be rejected. They can't put you into roles you didn't pick.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> Finally, if you only pick BBB and attractions and they are full, you would be rejected. They can't put you into roles you didn't pick.



So they wouldn't let you know that the roles are full and that's why you're rejected?


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Joanna71985 said:


> Finally, if you only pick BBB and attractions and they are full, you would be rejected. They can't put you into roles you didn't pick.



Is attractions hard to get into? And can I put down like a "saftey role" and tell them that? 

What are the 'easiest" roles to get, other than QSFB?


----------



## Loves Disney

I have a couple quesitons. Do they allow you to take a week off during the CP like a vacation of some sort? Also, if they do, do they allow you to stay in a resort on Disney property?

I wondering this because my family wants to take another Disney vacation next summer and if I get accepted into the CP that would be during the time I am in the program. I was wondering if I would be able to get off of work to enjoy Disney with my family while they are there or not.


----------



## csaribay

Loves Disney said:


> I have a couple quesitons. Do they allow you to take a week off during the CP like a vacation of some sort? Also, if they do, do they allow you to stay in a resort on Disney property?



Your full time availability is required to participate on the program. Time off is not guaranteed, and if I were you, I would not expect to be given a week off by scheduling. It is theoretically possible, but make sure to put your requests in as soon as you have them. Baring that, you can also give away shifts to willing Cast Members in your area to secure additional time off (I did this, and got off an entire week).

As far as discounts go, yes. Disney resorts offer 50% off rack-rate for Cast Members who stay in the room, or 40% off for reservations where the Cast Member does not stay in the room. The discount is available at all Walt Disney World owned and operated resorts, subject to availability.



Loves Disney said:


> I wondering this because my family wants to take another Disney vacation next summer and if I get accepted into the CP that would be during the time I am in the program. I was wondering if I would be able to get off of work to enjoy Disney with my family while they are there or not.



Keep in mind, even if you have to work, you'll still likely have time before or after your shifts to enjoy time with your family in the parks. Again, if you know the time you'd like off, be sure to submit this as soon as possible after you arrive on The Hub, a Cast Member resource available on the internet.


----------



## Loves Disney

csaribay said:


> Your full time availability is required to participate on the program. Time off is not guaranteed, and if I were you, I would not expect to be given a week off by scheduling. It is theoretically possible, but make sure to put your requests in as soon as you have them. Baring that, you can also give away shifts to willing Cast Members in your area to secure additional time off (I did this, and got off an entire week).
> 
> As far as discounts go, yes. Disney resorts offer 50% off rack-rate for Cast Members who stay in the room, or 40% off for reservations where the Cast Member does not stay in the room. The discount is available at all Walt Disney World owned and operated resorts, subject to availability.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, even if you have to work, you'll still likely have time before or after your shifts to enjoy time with your family in the parks. Again, if you know the time you'd like off, be sure to submit this as soon as possible after you arrive on The Hub, a Cast Member resource available on the internet.



Thanks!! I wasn't sure if they accepted requests or not. Knowing this helps me to decide which program to apply for (Spring or Spring Adv.) 

You mentioned a 50% discount on resort stays...I figured there was some sort of discount. Say my family did end up going on vacation...when would this discount have to be made? After I've been accepted into the program or after I've gotten down to FL?


----------



## deadtoaster2

Discounts take affect after you are officially an employee, which would be after Traditions if I am not mistaken.


----------



## impsythealmighty

deadtoaster2 said:


> Discounts take affect after you are officially an employee, which would be after Traditions if I am not mistaken.



You also need to be able to get on the HUB, so during training sometime I believe, but yeah, you can use your discount not too long after you get started working.


----------



## PrincessDreamer

Okay, so my question is how does the CP affect your time in college? Do you take time off from college to go or is it designed around most college vacations?


----------



## csaribay

PrincessDreamer said:


> Okay, so my question is how does the CP affect your time in college? Do you take time off from college to go or is it designed around most college vacations?



You will need to take off for one semester; Disney does not currently offer any programs that run the length of traditional breaks from college. Some schools offer credit for the experience and optional Disney classes, while some do not. You can find a report on the credit awarded by various universities here. It's not an exhaustive list, but it'll give you a general idea of what to expect.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So they wouldn't let you know that the roles are full and that's why you're rejected?



They would send a letter stating that you were rejected. But they wouldn't give a reason.



TiggerTastic09 said:


> Is attractions hard to get into? And can I put down like a "saftey role" and tell them that?
> 
> What are the 'easiest" roles to get, other than QSFB?



Attractions can be sort-of easy to get into. But it does fill up quicker then certain roles.

Other roles that are easier to get into are merchandise, custodial, and main entrance.



Loves Disney said:


> You mentioned a 50% discount on resort stays...I figured there was some sort of discount. Say my family did end up going on vacation...when would this discount have to be made? After I've been accepted into the program or after I've gotten down to FL?



You would not get a discount on the resort until after you are in FL, and have done Traditions.



PrincessDreamer said:


> Okay, so my question is how does the CP affect your time in college? Do you take time off from college to go or is it designed around most college vacations?



You have to take off a semester to do the CP.


----------



## jjlara21

Ok so my arrival date is aug.26 and I have no Idea what to expect. Is anyone else going to cali? What will it be like and what should i take? Im gonna be outside food and beverage or something like that. Im worried about not knowing anyone and who my roommates will be and if we will get along and be friends. What is the money like? Will I have a good amount left after paying rent and gas and stuff? 
What courses would you recommend taking? I really dont wanna have to do a lot of homework. What are DES courses? What are some items that I absolutely have to pack with me, or buy there?

Has anyone done Outside Vending Food & Beverage? How was it did you like it? Can we use a calculater cause i aint to good with money? Ill be working at disneyland.

Sorry for asking so many questions but I need to know everything with details. Oh and is there a way to make friends before I get there? Anything else i might need to know would be great. Thank you! Oh and how much money should i bring with me and when do you have to pay the rent when you get there or when does that start?


----------



## Justy

You do not have to take a semester off of college. That's a common misconception, but most colleges also offer classes online that will count towards your General Education or sometimes your major, depending on the size of their program. It may not be available at all schools or it may not be of any use to some people depending on courses offered, but it's most definitely a more attractive option than taking a semester off of college for some (myself included).


----------



## _frazzle

I've got a bunch of random questions.

1. Are the apartments air-conditioned?
2. If I say that I want to work attractions or merchandise in DAK, do I have to specify what store or ride (I have preferences but overall I really don't mind)
3. When you move in to the bedrooms, do they have essentials like lamps and things like that?
4. How many bathrooms are in each apartment (2,3,4 bedroom)?
5. How can I ship my car down there? I looked for Amtrak but they only ship from DC down and I'm from NY.

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

_frazzle said:


> I've got a bunch of random questions.
> 
> 1. Are the apartments air-conditioned?
> 2. If I say that I want to work attractions or merchandise in DAK, do I have to specify what store or ride (I have preferences but overall I really don't mind)
> 3. When you move in to the bedrooms, do they have essentials like lamps and things like that?
> 4. How many bathrooms are in each apartment (2,3,4 bedroom)?
> 5. How can I ship my car down there? I looked for Amtrak but they only ship from DC down and I'm from NY.
> 
> Thanks



1. Yes they are.
2. You can tell the recruiter you would like to work at so-and-so a place. But in the end, it comes down to Disney.
3. There is stuff already in the apartments. But lamps are not included.
4. 1BR/1 bath, 2BR/2 bath, 3 BR/3 bath (except in Vista- 3/BR/2 bath), 4BR/2 bath
5. Can't help here- sorry.


----------



## impsythealmighty

Joanna71985 said:


> 4. 1BR/1 bath, 2BR/2 bath, 3 BR/3 bath (except in Vista- 3/BR/2 bath), 4BR/2 bath



Actually my Chatham 4 bedroom has 3 bathrooms, though one is a guest bathroom with just a toilet and sink. The other two are each between two of the bedrooms.


----------



## Joanna71985

impsythealmighty said:


> Actually my Chatham 4 bedroom has 3 bathrooms, though one is a guest bathroom with just a toilet and sink. The other two are each between two of the bedrooms.



Ok then. The 4-BR has 2.5 baths.


----------



## _frazzle

Thanks for answers, you guys really helped  I'm hoping to land a 2BR in either Patterson or Chatham!


----------



## deadtoaster2

Are BBQ's permitted at the apartments?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

deadtoaster2 said:


> Are BBQ's permitted at the apartments?



For some reason I think there are a couple of outdoor grills somewhere.


----------



## shastatikipunch

deadtoaster2 said:


> Are BBQ's permitted at the apartments?



Bring a Forman grill, I can't see them not allowing those. My buddy has one and it's definitely a dorm/apartment essential.


----------



## deadtoaster2

shastatikipunch said:


> Bring a Forman grill, I can't see them not allowing those. My buddy has one and it's definitely a dorm/apartment essential.



Great idea. I hadnt even thought of that.


----------



## _frazzle

How many people per CP can we sign-in to the park? Some people tell me it's 8 and some tell me it's 20.
Also...is there a limit on how many hotel stays you can use your discount with? My cousin wants to have her wedding at WDW this coming April so I would be down there and maybe I could give some close family members a few discounts on the rooms.


----------



## Sehsun

_frazzle said:


> How many people per CP can we sign-in to the park? Some people tell me it's 8 and some tell me it's 20.
> Also...is there a limit on how many hotel stays you can use your discount with? My cousin wants to have her wedding at WDW this coming April so I would be down there and maybe I could give some close family members a few discounts on the rooms.



You can bring in up to 3 people to the park per day, using your Main Gate blue pass. You can do this 6 days throughout your program. I don't know if there is a limit to how many rooms you can apply your cast member discount, but that is a good question!


----------



## Snowflake1

_frazzle said:


> I've got a bunch of random questions.
> 
> 1. Are the apartments air-conditioned?
> 2. If I say that I want to work attractions or merchandise in DAK, do I have to specify what store or ride (I have preferences but overall I really don't mind)
> 3. When you move in to the bedrooms, do they have essentials like lamps and things like that?
> 4. How many bathrooms are in each apartment (2,3,4 bedroom)?
> 5. How can I ship my car down there? I looked for Amtrak but they only ship from DC down and I'm from NY.
> 
> Thanks





i can answer number 5. Im from PA so im driving down to lorton, va (DC area) and then im takin the train the rest of the way down. Its a nice train ride ive done it b4. and then u end up in sanford, fl and thats abour 45 mins to an hour away from disney


----------



## Joanna71985

_frazzle said:


> How many people per CP can we sign-in to the park? Some people tell me it's 8 and some tell me it's 20.
> Also...is there a limit on how many hotel stays you can use your discount with? My cousin wants to have her wedding at WDW this coming April so I would be down there and maybe I could give some close family members a few discounts on the rooms.



You can get up to 3 people into the parks on 6 different occassions. However, if you don't bring 3 people into a park on any time, the remaining people do not carry over (for example: if you only bring 1 person into the parks one day, the other 2 people do not carry over, and are lost).


----------



## yensiD011

i just want to make sure that for spring 09 that the interviews start in september and the schedule hasn't been put up...right?

also, when do you have to decide if you are staying for only the 3 months or the extended over the summer version?

lastly, how are the classes that you can take while you are down there? I am planning on taking two as a communictions major.

thanks for your help


----------



## Joanna71985

yensiD011 said:


> i just want to make sure that for spring 09 that the interviews start in september and the schedule hasn't been put up...right?
> 
> also, when do you have to decide if you are staying for only the 3 months or the extended over the summer version?
> 
> lastly, how are the classes that you can take while you are down there? I am planning on taking two as a communictions major.
> 
> thanks for your help



Yep, the schedule is not up yet. It probably won't be up until Sept.

You tell the recruiter which one you want to do. However, that doesn't guarantee you will get it. You may be put in the other session (I know people who applied for FA 2008, and got Fall instead, because there was no more room for their role in FA).


----------



## Justy

In regards to the matter of Blue Main Gate passes, it depends on which program you're doing. Florida you only get 6, but if you do the Disneyland Program in CA, then you get 16. The rule of 3 guests at a time still applies though. But it's certainly lovely having that many free uses.


----------



## Snowflake1

yensiD011 said:


> i just want to make sure that for spring 09 that the interviews start in september and the schedule hasn't been put up...right?
> 
> also, when do you have to decide if you are staying for only the 3 months or the extended over the summer version?
> 
> lastly, how are the classes that you can take while you are down there? I am planning on taking two as a communictions major.
> 
> thanks for your help



actually schedule was jsut put up today. and i only know that becuase i randomly went 2 the site yesterday and it wouldnt load n i was like hmmm they must be workin on it.. and i went on today, after sum1 told me its up.. and it sure was =) lol


----------



## Joanna71985

Woohoo! The first schools have been updated!


----------



## jjlara21

OMG I leave tomorrow night saturday for the DLR CP. My check in date is tuesday the 26 I'm so incredibly nervous about everything. Does anyone have any last minute advice for me?


----------



## TiggerTastic09

HEY!

So I applied and watched the e-presentation last night! I set up my interview for Monday night at 6. Wish me luck? Haha.

Also, one more question for now. The job description for full service f&b says that it includes "working outdoors." Are there a lot of full service resturaunts (sp?) outside? I was kind of hoping for something inside...for me that's one of the big perks of the job. Thanks!

Good luck to anyone else interviewing in the coming days!!


----------



## glendalais

TiggerTastic09 said:


> HEY!
> 
> So I applied and watched the e-presentation last night! I set up my interview for Monday night at 6. Wish me luck? Haha.
> 
> Also, one more question for now. The job description for full service f&b says that it includes "working outdoors." Are there a lot of full service resturaunts (sp?) outside? I was kind of hoping for something inside...for me that's one of the big perks of the job. Thanks!
> 
> Good luck to anyone else interviewing in the coming days!!



I think that's just one of those things they say so that, if you ever work outdoors, you can't say you were never told so. 

The only time I could think of a TS F&B CM being outdoors would be if they were manning a Greeter position that was outdoors, or if the restaurant has an outdoor seating area.


----------



## shastatikipunch

I didn't see any spot on the application to choose Spring or Spring Advantage, do they just ask you in the phone interview?


----------



## jjlara21

Does anyone know when we start to pay rent for the DLR CP? Do we pay when we get there or after the first week or what? And if we pay when we get there how much is it? Is it for the first month? I've called housing but its busy every time i have called. I really need to know


----------



## deadtoaster2

jjlara21 said:


> Does anyone know when we start to pay rent for the DLR CP? Do we pay when we get there or after the first week or what? And if we pay when we get there how much is it? Is it for the first month? I've called housing but its busy every time i have called. I really need to know



The rent is $159 a week at both Carnegie Plaza and Broadway Arms. You start paying the second week you are there and the rent is taken out twice to pay for the first week and the second week.


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> HEY!
> 
> So I applied and watched the e-presentation last night! I set up my interview for Monday night at 6. Wish me luck? Haha.
> 
> Also, one more question for now. The job description for full service f&b says that it includes "working outdoors." Are there a lot of full service resturaunts (sp?) outside? I was kind of hoping for something inside...for me that's one of the big perks of the job. Thanks!
> 
> Good luck to anyone else interviewing in the coming days!!



I believe all the restaurants are inside. However, there may be an outdoor seating area, or if you're a greeter then you may be outside.



shastatikipunch said:


> I didn't see any spot on the application to choose Spring or Spring Advantage, do they just ask you in the phone interview?



You tell the recruiter during the interview.


----------



## Ashley022489

Hey everybody! I've been lurking around the boards for a while know and I finally have a question that hasn't been asked. I was just in Disney earlier in the month and a CPer who I was talking to mentioned that she had heard rumors that right now--Fall 08--is gonna be the last semester Vista Way will be available for housing because they are gonna tear it down and build a new housing complex or just refurbish it or something. Anyone heard anything else along these lines?? It really doesn't matter but I was just wondering since I plan on being there for Spring 09...


----------



## Traveliz

Ashley022489 said:


> Hey everybody! I've been lurking around the boards for a while know and I finally have a question that hasn't been asked. I was just in Disney earlier in the month and a CPer who I was talking to mentioned that she had heard rumors that right now--Fall 08--is gonna be the last semester Vista Way will be available for housing because they are gonna tear it down and build a new housing complex or just refurbish it or something. Anyone heard anything else along these lines?? It really doesn't matter but I was just wondering since I plan on being there for Spring 09...



My daughter did CP last year and moved out this May - she had said at that time she was under the impression they were rehabbing the buildings completely over the summer and if fact had a friend who was moved out of his building for renovations.  But don't really know anything for sure.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Ashley022489 said:


> Hey everybody! I've been lurking around the boards for a while know and I finally have a question that hasn't been asked. I was just in Disney earlier in the month and a CPer who I was talking to mentioned that she had heard rumors that right now--Fall 08--is gonna be the last semester Vista Way will be available for housing because they are gonna tear it down and build a new housing complex or just refurbish it or something. Anyone heard anything else along these lines?? It really doesn't matter but I was just wondering since I plan on being there for Spring 09...



Heh heh. I don't see that happening anytime soon. Disney is struggling to find room for the CPs even with all 3 complexes running (well, both Chatham and Vista, and half of Patterson). Vista is not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm really sorry if any of these questions have already been asked but I need some help because I just applied and i'm really nervous!

Okay, first:
(I'm pretty sure this has already been addressed but I can't find it because this thread is so long XD)
I'm planning on doing the Spring Advantage but if I like it a lot can I stay through the fall session as well without having to move around? And if so, am I able to change my role?

Second: 
Which apartments are better? I'm under 21 so i'll be in a dry apartment but I think there are different ones to choose from... Also, it said that the rent ranged from like 75 a week to 97 a week - even if I was making the highest paying amount, 8.14, and working 45 hours a week I would still fall 20 dollars short. I realize the rent is a good deal but I don't want to lose money!

Third:
I'd like to be considered for the role of a character performer so I want to attend an audition but it doesn't look like they're going to be hosting auditions in California. Does that mean I have to fly to Seattle (where i'm originally from) just to audition?!! Also, I know i'll be really nervous, so could someone please tell me how the audition process is? Do you tell them what role you want specifically? Like, I want to be in a parade, or I want to be Cinderella. I don't have any formal dance training but i'm pretty sure I have some rhythm and i'm a quick learner but do I even have a chance in a parade or something?

Whew, sorry for all the questions but I could really use some help! Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm really sorry if any of these questions have already been asked but I need some help because I just applied and i'm really nervous!
> 
> Okay, first:
> (I'm pretty sure this has already been addressed but I can't find it because this thread is so long XD)
> I'm planning on doing the Spring Advantage but if I like it a lot can I stay through the fall session as well without having to move around? And if so, am I able to change my role?



Yes. You can apply to extend, which would take you to the following Jan. So if you start in Jan 2009, you would be in FL til Jan 2010. You would have to change apartments though.



> Second:
> Which apartments are better? I'm under 21 so i'll be in a dry apartment but I think there are different ones to choose from... Also, it said that the rent ranged from like 75 a week to 97 a week - even if I was making the highest paying amount, 8.14, and working 45 hours a week I would still fall 20 dollars short. I realize the rent is a good deal but I don't want to lose money!



There are 3 different complexes to choose from: Vista, Chatham, and Patterson. Don't worry about the money. Unless you spend a lot and are a partier, you should have enough to make rent. I just got back from my CP. I had one of the lower-paying roles and only worked about 40 hours a week, and still made rent (and even brought home a lot of money too).



> Third:
> I'd like to be considered for the role of a character performer so I want to attend an audition but it doesn't look like they're going to be hosting auditions in California. Does that mean I have to fly to Seattle (where i'm originally from) just to audition?!! Also, I know i'll be really nervous, so could someone please tell me how the audition process is? Do you tell them what role you want specifically? Like, I want to be in a parade, or I want to be Cinderella. I don't have any formal dance training but i'm pretty sure I have some rhythm and i'm a quick learner but do I even have a chance in a parade or something?
> 
> Whew, sorry for all the questions but I could really use some help! Thanks



Yes. To be considered for the performer role, you have to attend one of the CP auditions. When I auditioned in 2006, there were no auditions in NJ. So I had to go to Boston to audition. The audition itself is really not that bad. There is 2 parts to the audition: animation and dancing. The animation part is like charades. They give a scenerio, and you act it out (for example- making a sandwich. You act out making a sandwich. It really is quite fun). The dance part is just that...dancing. They teach a routine, and you perform it back. Now, parades/shows and face are totally different. You don't get picked for parades until you are down in FL (and even then, not all CPs are picked for anything). It all depends on your skill levels. And not all the auditions pull for face.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Thanks so much for your reply! It really helped.

I just don't know whether it would be worth it to fly out for an audition if I don't have a chance at getting anything.


I also have been kind of wanting to ask a question but I didn't want to offend anyone. A lot of people like the program and everything, but I keep hearing that basically you are overworked and underpaid. Basically Disney slaves. I love Disney so I think I could get by but I don't really want to be used when I could be back home getting college classes out of the way. I think the experience would be good though...

I hope I have some free time that I can spend in the parks. It seems like you get good discounts. I hope so, because then my family could visit! That would be great. 


Sorry, one more question! If you choose food and beverage can you specify? (I'd love to serve ice cream or make treats)


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks so much for your reply! It really helped.
> 
> I just don't know whether it would be worth it to fly out for an audition if I don't have a chance at getting anything.
> 
> 
> I also have been kind of wanting to ask a question but I didn't want to offend anyone. A lot of people like the program and everything, but I keep hearing that basically you are overworked and underpaid. Basically Disney slaves. I love Disney so I think I could get by but I don't really want to be used when I could be back home getting college classes out of the way. I think the experience would be good though...



No problem! It doesn't hurt to audition. I will be auditioning again in the spring, and most likely will have to go out of state again.

As for your second question- yes, the CP does not pay that much. But the fact is...it does pay. Most internships do not pay anything at all. So you are making at least $6.79 an hour then you would at other internships. Plus, like you said, it is a great experience. I have learned so much while down on my CPs (I just completed my 4th, and will hopefully be doing a 5th in May).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> No problem! It doesn't hurt to audition. I will be auditioning again in the spring, and most likely will have to go out of state again.
> 
> As for your second question- yes, the CP does not pay that much. But the fact is...it does pay. Most internships do not pay anything at all. So you are making at least $6.79 an hour then you would at other internships. Plus, like you said, it is a great experience. I have learned so much while down on my CPs (I just completed my 4th, and will hopefully be doing a 5th in May).



I would love to audition but I don't know if I can afford to fly out for it. Plus, i'll look pretty ridiculous next to the experienced dancers XD

If I like the program a lot I think i'll stay for a full year; i'd love to stay for the holidays!


Just wondering, what is Traditions? I keep hearing people talk about it and how you have to dress up?


I just don't want the program to be a disappointment because i'd be taking a year off from school to do it, and I have to take out several piercings XD That might sound dumb but i'm quite attached to them


----------



## Jules76126

> Sorry, one more question! If you choose food and beverage can you specify? (I'd love to serve ice cream or make treats).




You can always asked for something during your interveiw and they can make a note of it in your file although nothing is promised. Food is like a grab bag of things. You never know what you are going to get. My roommate got to work at the Grand Floridian doing room service which was a great job but i always know people who got stuck working outside in the sun all day. Just make sure that if you pick that (because it is what you will most likely end up with even if you checked other things off) you really want to do it. Personally its not for me. I want to do attractions again. But either way the program is a blast.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I would love to audition but I don't know if I can afford to fly out for it. Plus, i'll look pretty ridiculous next to the experienced dancers XD
> 
> If I like the program a lot I think i'll stay for a full year; i'd love to stay for the holidays!
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what is Traditions? I keep hearing people talk about it and how you have to dress up?
> 
> 
> I just don't want the program to be a disappointment because i'd be taking a year off from school to do it, and I have to take out several piercings XD That might sound dumb but i'm quite attached to them



Ah, that is understandable. But I am not a dancer either, and I had fun at the audition. But I do understand.

Definitely do! The holidays are so amazing down in FL!

Traditions is where you learn about the Disney traditions. It's sort-of like a class. You do need to dress up for it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Thanks for all the help!

Since there's no presentations at my school does that mean that my interview will be over the phone or do you always have to interview in person at some point?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> Since there's no presentations at my school does that mean that my interview will be over the phone or do you always have to interview in person at some point?



If your school does not host a presentation, you can either attend a presentation at another school, or you can do the online presentation. Most likely either way the interview will be over the phone, though. Just about all the interviews are over the phone now, even with live presentations.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> If your school does not host a presentation, you can either attend a presentation at another school, or you can do the online presentation. Most likely either way the interview will be over the phone, though. Just about all the interviews are over the phone now, even with live presentations.



I watched the online presentation so i'm good.

Does having the interview over the phone make it harder to get the position you want? It seems like you'd be able to make a better impression in person.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I watched the online presentation so i'm good.
> 
> Does having the interview over the phone make it harder to get the position you want? It seems like you'd be able to make a better impression in person.



No, I don't think so. I did my second interview via the phone, and I was accepted. So I don't think it really makes a difference.


----------



## yensiD011

Joanna71985 said:


> If your school does not host a presentation, you can either attend a presentation at another school, or you can do the online presentation. Most likely either way the interview will be over the phone, though. Just about all the interviews are over the phone now, even with live presentations.



Does that mean that i should just watch the presentation online instead of driving 4 hours to watch it and just have an interview online anyways? I thought it would be in person if you went to a school and I would have better chances if I applied in person. So even if you did see a presentation at a school you would still have an over the phone interview?
 
and if i want to work merchandise, but want to work inside...say at the emporium on mainstreet, how specific can you be and still get a job in merchandise. i just don't want to be stuck out in the heat selling who knows how many mickey icecreams....

What is better...January through May or January through August? I can't decide what I am going to do and I need to make the decision soon. I hear that 3 months isn't long enough, but at the same time I don't know if I could stay up there for 7 months. I am from Minnesota, so there are no visits home for me. I see that many of you have done the CP numerous times, so it must be an awesome thing. I am one for adventure and trying new things, but I still can't make up my mind...HELP !


----------



## CelticBelle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Second:
> Which apartments are better? I'm under 21 so i'll be in a dry apartment but I think there are different ones to choose from... Also, it said that the rent ranged from like 75 a week to 97 a week - even if I was making the highest paying amount, 8.14, and working 45 hours a week I would still fall 20 dollars short. I realize the rent is a good deal but I don't want to lose money!



I just wanted to clarify things about paying rent.  There is no way that working 45 hours a week you could not cover the rent.  If you work for $7 x 40 hours= $280  and then the 80(or so) dollars are taken out to give you a final paycheck of $220 and then whatever taxes were taken out of course.

I just wanted to show you that you wouldnt be losing money.  Of course the payrate and hours vary for everybody.


----------



## zulemara

yensiD011 said:


> Does that mean that i should just watch the presentation online instead of driving 4 hours to watch it and just have an interview online anyways? I thought it would be in person if you went to a school and I would have better chances if I applied in person. So even if you did see a presentation at a school you would still have an over the phone interview?
> 
> and if i want to work merchandise, but want to work inside...say at the emporium on mainstreet, how specific can you be and still get a job in merchandise. i just don't want to be stuck out in the heat selling who knows how many mickey icecreams....
> 
> What is better...January through May or January through August? I can't decide what I am going to do and I need to make the decision soon. I hear that 3 months isn't long enough, but at the same time I don't know if I could stay up there for 7 months. I am from Minnesota, so there are no visits home for me. I see that many of you have done the CP numerous times, so it must be an awesome thing. I am one for adventure and trying new things, but I still can't make up my mind...HELP !



Do the 7 month program.  The regular program really is so short.  By the time you get trained and settled, you're getting ready to leave again!  Also there are certain roles available only to those on the advantage program due to the training time required.  I don't think this would apply to food and beverage as much, but you never know.


----------



## deadtoaster2

yensiD011 said:


> What is better...January through May or January through August? I can't decide what I am going to do and I need to make the decision soon. I hear that 3 months isn't long enough, but at the same time I don't know if I could stay up there for 7 months.



I must be missing something here but wouldn't January thru May be 5 months? And January thru August be 8 months? I am not sure where you are getting 3 months from. 

EDIT: Also as long as your conduct card is clean can't you just extend your stay when you start nearing the end of your program?


----------



## _frazzle

I really wish I could do the 7-month one but I need the summer to take courses to make up for the time I'm down there.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

yensiD011 said:


> Does that mean that i should just watch the presentation online instead of driving 4 hours to watch it and just have an interview online anyways? I thought it would be in person if you went to a school and I would have better chances if I applied in person. So even if you did see a presentation at a school you would still have an over the phone interview?
> 
> and if i want to work merchandise, but want to work inside...say at the emporium on mainstreet, how specific can you be and still get a job in merchandise. i just don't want to be stuck out in the heat selling who knows how many mickey icecreams....
> 
> What is better...January through May or January through August? I can't decide what I am going to do and I need to make the decision soon. I hear that 3 months isn't long enough, but at the same time I don't know if I could stay up there for 7 months. I am from Minnesota, so there are no visits home for me. I see that many of you have done the CP numerous times, so it must be an awesome thing. I am one for adventure and trying new things, but I still can't make up my mind...HELP !




Just wanted to say hey! I'm from MN too. Are you planning on the spring 09 CP?


----------



## yensiD011

by 3 months and 7 months i was meaning that you are down there for at least 3 full months or 7 months. i know you are down there a little long then that. 

so i could stay the 3 month time, but while i am down there i could say i wanted to stay the summer?


----------



## deadtoaster2

yensiD011 said:


> by 3 months and 7 months i was meaning that you are down there for at least 3 full months or 7 months. i know you are down there a little long then that.
> 
> so i could stay the 3 month time, but while i am down there i could say i wanted to stay the summer?



I believe that is what I remember reading on the boards. I can't say for certain tho as I have not done a CP yet.


----------



## Joanna71985

yensiD011 said:


> Does that mean that i should just watch the presentation online instead of driving 4 hours to watch it and just have an interview online anyways? I thought it would be in person if you went to a school and I would have better chances if I applied in person. So even if you did see a presentation at a school you would still have an over the phone interview?
> 
> and if i want to work merchandise, but want to work inside...say at the emporium on mainstreet, how specific can you be and still get a job in merchandise. i just don't want to be stuck out in the heat selling who knows how many mickey icecreams....
> 
> What is better...January through May or January through August? I can't decide what I am going to do and I need to make the decision soon. I hear that 3 months isn't long enough, but at the same time I don't know if I could stay up there for 7 months. I am from Minnesota, so there are no visits home for me. I see that many of you have done the CP numerous times, so it must be an awesome thing. I am one for adventure and trying new things, but I still can't make up my mind...HELP !



It is up to you. But I would rather do the online presentation, then drive 4 hours to attend one. And yes, just about all interviews are done over the phone now (even if you attend a live presentation).

You can ask to be put in an indoor location. But there is no guarantee (although if you requested something like Emporium, MouseGears, WOD, ect, that probably would help your chances).

Again, this would be up to you. If you are worried about not liking the CP, do the shorter program and then extend. That's what I did my first CP. I was down on Spring 2005, and ended up extending over the summer (so I was there Jan-Aug). For me, I would do the Advantage program (but that's because I love being in FL).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I know that the spring program will be too short for me so i'm going to do the advantage! Then i'll probably extend into the fall <3  I know i'll miss a year of school but it's not that big of a deal because i'm just taking core classes at a community college then transferring to USC. I can't get a job here at home because I don't have any experience so no one will hire me but with the Disney program i'm positive i'll be able to get work when I come back home. 

This is basically my dream; working for Disney...AND THEY'RE PAYING ME FOR IT!!!

Just a few more questions. Can you request what park you work at? I love them all but i'd love to work rides like the Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror. 

I was also thinking that I wouldn't mind serving ice cream or something but I don't mean like outside, I mean like in an ice cream parlor. Is that fast food service or full service? And since it's my last choice, can I tell them specifics like: my last choice is food service and i'd prefer to serve ice cream XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I know that the spring program will be too short for me so i'm going to do the advantage! Then i'll probably extend into the fall <3  I know i'll miss a year of school but it's not that big of a deal because i'm just taking core classes at a community college then transferring to USC. I can't get a job here at home because I don't have any experience so no one will hire me but with the Disney program i'm positive i'll be able to get work when I come back home.
> 
> This is basically my dream; working for Disney...AND THEY'RE PAYING ME FOR IT!!!
> 
> Just a few more questions. Can you request what park you work at? I love them all but i'd love to work rides like the Haunted Mansion or Tower of Terror.
> 
> I was also thinking that I wouldn't mind serving ice cream or something but I don't mean like outside, I mean like in an ice cream parlor. Is that fast food service or full service? And since it's my last choice, can I tell them specifics like: my last choice is food service and i'd prefer to serve ice cream XD



You can request, but there is no guarantee you will get that park.


Same goes for the second one. Ice Cream falls under QSFB. Also, if you pick QSFB as any of your choices, be prepared to be put there. And there is no guarantee you would get ice cream too.


----------



## mum's the word!

Gosh, bless the w- w- web. My daughter has just finished traditions and is in the MK. I was begining to drive her crazy with ALL my questions, about her college placement. As we live in the UK I am feeling a wee bit 'out of the loop'. Now I have another source of info. Three cheers for you all.


----------



## Joanna71985

mum's the word! said:


> Gosh, bless the w- w- web. My daughter has just finished traditions and is in the MK. I was begining to drive her crazy with ALL my questions, about her college placement. As we live in the UK I am feeling a wee bit 'out of the loop'. Now I have another source of info. Three cheers for you all.



Welcome to the Dis.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

If you extend your CP for another season are you able to change your role? I'd love to experience different jobs in the park.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> If you extend your CP for another season are you able to change your role? I'd love to experience different jobs in the park.



Yes. If you decide to extend your CP, you may have the chance to switch roles. Just be aware that role choices are limited, and you need to keep your record card VERY clean to do so.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. If you decide to extend your CP, you may have the chance to switch roles. Just be aware that role choices are limited, and you need to keep your record card VERY clean to do so.



Hah record? It's like Disney knows every aspect of your life XD

If you extend your program can you choose to audition in Florida? I hope this is an option because I can't fly out just to audition but i'd love to try out once i'm there.

Sorry for all the questions! But you're really helping me out.


Also, I was wondering if you knew anything about the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique job. I thought it sounded kind of cute and forgive me, "magical", to dress up little kids and stuff. But I don't really know how to do hair "techniques" and put make up on little girls and I don't want to ruin their experiences  

I'm assuming that you would be trained to do all that. But it sounded kind of fun.


----------



## er3465

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hah record? It's like Disney knows every aspect of your life XD
> 
> If you extend your program can you choose to audition in Florida? I hope this is an option because I can't fly out just to audition but i'd love to try out once i'm there.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! But you're really helping me out.
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if you knew anything about the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique job. I thought it sounded kind of cute and forgive me, "magical", to dress up little kids and stuff. But I don't really know how to do hair "techniques" and put make up on little girls and I don't want to ruin their experiences
> 
> I'm assuming that you would be trained to do all that. But it sounded kind of fun.



They have auditions every week, and yes to do the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique you need to be trained.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

er3465 said:


> They have auditions every week, and yes to do the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique you need to be trained.




Every week? Does that mean that during a program, if I passed the audition, I could change what I wanted to do?

And I assume that they do the training for the Boutique, you don't have to have some prior training?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hah record? It's like Disney knows every aspect of your life XD
> 
> If you extend your program can you choose to audition in Florida? I hope this is an option because I can't fly out just to audition but i'd love to try out once i'm there.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! But you're really helping me out.
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if you knew anything about the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique job. I thought it sounded kind of cute and forgive me, "magical", to dress up little kids and stuff. But I don't really know how to do hair "techniques" and put make up on little girls and I don't want to ruin their experiences
> 
> I'm assuming that you would be trained to do all that. But it sounded kind of fun.



No, the record card shows your points from work (clocking late, calling in, ect). 3 points equals a reprimand, and 3-4 of those and you are fired.

Yes, if you extend, you can audition in FL. There is an extension audition for CPs.

As for BBB, I heard they try to take CPs who have experience in that area.


----------



## Joanna71985

er3465 said:


> They have auditions every week, and yes to do the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique you need to be trained.



Yes, they have auditions all the time. But CPs can only attend the extension audition.


----------



## DisneyJersey

Joanna71985 said:


> No, the record card shows your points from work (clocking late, calling in, ect). 3 points equals a reprimand, and 3-4 of those and you are fired.
> 
> Yes, if you extend, you can audition in FL. There is an extension audition for CPs.
> 
> As for BBB, I heard they try to take CPs who have experience in that area.



3 points does not equal a reprimand.... 3 points in 30 days, 6 in 90 or 12 in 120 equals a reprimand, and 4 of them results in termination. so you could get 3 points in 90 days, and you won't get a reprimand, just thought i would clear up any misunderstandings.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I don't think I will have too much of a problem with points because i'm a hard worker.

Just wondering, does anyone know if you are aloud to keep your ear piercings in if they're covered by your hair?

And I have a tongue piercing; you can't see it at all when I talk but i'm going to put a spacer in it. I know i'm not supposed to but you will not be able ot see it at all


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I don't think I will have too much of a problem with points because i'm a hard worker.
> 
> Just wondering, does anyone know if you are aloud to keep your ear piercings in if they're covered by your hair?
> 
> And I have a tongue piercing; you can't see it at all when I talk but i'm going to put a spacer in it. I know i'm not supposed to but you will not be able ot see it at all



Females are only allowed 1 piercing per ear, and it has to be in the lobe (no upper piercings).

And I wouldn't take a chance with the tounge piercing; they are not allowed.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I suppose. It's just hard for me to change my appearance so completely but I suppose that I would have too eventually. I just hope it's worth it


----------



## Joanna71985

Oh it is!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh it is!



I'm so nervous for my interview XD And I haven't even set it up yet! I made an outline and everything but i'm afraid that my answers are going to sound forced or something.


----------



## Jules76126

Alright so my question is for anyone who has done or applied for the program more than once. I had my interview today Wendy asked me what my rehire status was and I was like i think its good. And turns out that I am on a restricted rehire status although she couldnt tell me why. I didnt self term or anything. So i was shocked to find this out. so does anyone been in this situation or know someone who has? I asked if it would affect my being accepted and she just said it is evaluated on a case by case basis. Thanks for the reassurance.

Other than that the interview went well. Lots more questions this time and mroe indepth. Also had a lot of questions about a spieled role. Guess Ill know into weeks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm so nervous for my interview XD And I haven't even set it up yet! I made an outline and everything but i'm afraid that my answers are going to sound forced or something.



Aww, don't worry about it. Just be honest, and you'll be fine.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, don't worry about it. Just be honest, and you'll be fine.



It really wasn't anywhere near as bad as I expected it to be, you can definitely tell what roles they think you'll be best in (for me it was attractions and merchandise). But the interviewers really do a great job in making you feel relaxed.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Darn it I just got home and they just closed! I'm never going to schedule an interview at this rate


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Darn it I just got home and they just closed! I'm never going to schedule an interview at this rate



Call first thing in the morning, then.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

When you do the program I know you get access to all the parks because obviously you're working but is it unlimited when you're not working? Like if I wanted to go to the parks on my days off I can go however times i'd like, there's not a set number or times I can go?

And also, do I get free admission for special events like MNSSHP and MVMCP?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> When you do the program I know you get access to all the parks because obviously you're working but is it unlimited when you're not working? Like if I wanted to go to the parks on my days off I can go however times i'd like, there's not a set number or times I can go?
> 
> And also, do I get free admission for special events like MNSSHP and MVMCP?




Nope. You can go to the parks whenever you want. However, I have heard that they don't want CMs going on days where the park fills to capacity (Christmas, New Years, ect). However, CPs most likely will be working those days anyway.

And no. CMs have to pay for the special events too. But they are so worth it!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Nope. You can go to the parks whenever you want. However, I have heard that they don't want CMs going on days where the park fills to capacity (Christmas, New Years, ect). However, CPs most likely will be working those days anyway.
> 
> And no. CMs have to pay for the special events too. But they are so worth it!!



That's so awesome! I definately wouldn't mind working holidays or anything as long as I got to be there. 

Do you get discounts on the special events?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> That's so awesome! I definately wouldn't mind working holidays or anything as long as I got to be there.
> 
> Do you get discounts on the special events?



On certain nights, yes.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> On certain nights, yes.



Sounds great! I'm going to be nervous just scheduling my interview tomorrow


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Sounds great! I'm going to be nervous just scheduling my interview tomorrow



Just think positive thoughts!


----------



## MKandy

My phone interview is today at 11:15am....i'm so excited...I'll let you all know how it goes.

Have a magical day!


----------



## Les2713

Hey! So I had my first day yesterday.. check in and everything. It was such a long day moving in and going to meeting, but tons of fun. I have already met so many different and interesting people. They took us into the park to watch the fireworks after are last meeting and it was amazing. My roommate and I both said to each other "We get to work here, and see this almost everyday!" I cant wait to see what else we do!
DLR-CP- Vacation Planner


----------



## futreWDI

one week from today!!!


----------



## razzery

Hey guys does anyone know who I can call to make sure all of my papers faxed? The first time I tried sending it said 5 pages sent, then 6 the second time I tried so that still means one page is missing. I sent them an email but would really prefer to ask someone on the phone. I checked the website but only found email addresses.
I'm really thinking about just mailing them in to be safe.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Do you have to fax your application in as well? I thought you could do it online...


----------



## razzery

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Do you have to fax your application in as well? I thought you could do it online...



After the interview you fax your application and role checklist to them. They give you all the information about it during the interview. Last year they had us mail them but I guess that took too long.


----------



## SweaterInJune

futreWDI said:


> one week from today!!!



Jealous!!!  Haha...I still need to email you.  It will happen today!


----------



## Jules76126

razzery said:


> Hey guys does anyone know who I can call to make sure all of my papers faxed? The first time I tried sending it said 5 pages sent, then 6 the second time I tried so that still means one page is missing. I sent them an email but would really prefer to ask someone on the phone. I checked the website but only found email addresses.
> I'm really thinking about just mailing them in to be safe.



Call the same number that you called to schedule your interview. They can answer any questions that you might have.


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> My phone interview is today at 11:15am....i'm so excited...I'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> Have a magical day!



Good luck!


----------



## jjlara21

What courses would anyone recommend taking? I dont wanna seem lazy but I dont wanna do that much work for a class but if it is interesting Ill do it.


----------



## Krystal87

So, I am pretty much positive I won't be getting any credits for taking the courses while I'm down there, but I heard that the Disney Exploration Series courses are really fun and informative. Does anyone have experience with them and know whether or not it is worth it to take a class just because? Or should I just focus on my job and everything else while on the program?


----------



## SweaterInJune

jjlara21 said:


> What courses would anyone recommend taking? I dont wanna seem lazy but I dont wanna do that much work for a class but if it is interesting Ill do it.





Krystal87 said:


> So, I am pretty much positive I won't be getting any credits for taking the courses while I'm down there, but I heard that the Disney Exploration Series courses are really fun and informative. Does anyone have experience with them and know whether or not it is worth it to take a class just because? Or should I just focus on my job and everything else while on the program?



I didn't take any of the courses during my CP, so I'm not much of a help, but I know people seemed to get a lot out of the Marketing U course...  I've also heard good things about the Prof. Dev. Studies, and Exploration Series.  

Anyhow, the main reason I wanted to respond was because my program was just after graduation.  I was exhausted, and knew that no credits would be received or needed, so I decided not to take a course.  I completely regret that decision!  The networking opportunities are great and I really missed out.  If you'd like to continue with the company, do yourself a favor and take a course...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

razzery said:


> After the interview you fax your application and role checklist to them. They give you all the information about it during the interview. Last year they had us mail them but I guess that took too long.



How will they know what order or role checklist is in or specifics? Should we put that on there as well?


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> How will they know what order or role checklist is in or specifics? Should we put that on there as well?



She told me to initial the ones I wanted to do and put the number in the order I wanted it. I also put on the past page "Priority location: Animal Kingdom!" just to make sure


----------



## Sehsun

Krystal87 said:


> So, I am pretty much positive I won't be getting any credits for taking the courses while I'm down there, but I heard that the Disney Exploration Series courses are really fun and informative. Does anyone have experience with them and know whether or not it is worth it to take a class just because? Or should I just focus on my job and everything else while on the program?



I took a DES class! I did the CP after I graduated, so I didn't take any classes for credit. I heard the DES classes were free, met once a week, and had no exams, papers, or homework, so I thought it would be a neat opportunity. 

I took _Exploring Guest Service at the WDW Resort_ and it was fun to learn about the business side of WDW. I loved this class and looked forward to going every week. I think it is worth it. 

Disney promotes working and learning at the same time. I know there is a phrase they use for this, but I can't remember it (feel free to chime in if you remember). It's cool to get a break from working and doing something like taking a class (a fun one at that!). They schedule your work schedule around your class, too.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> She told me to initial the ones I wanted to do and put the number in the order I wanted it. I also put on the past page "Priority location: Animal Kingdom!" just to make sure



Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## Justy

So I've heard that there are work out centers/fitness centers/gyms at the various complexes, can anyone verify this? What kind of equipment do they have and are they really worth it, or would it just be smarter to join a nearby gym? I figure I'm going to be getting a tan while I'm out there I might as well get in shape as well. Anyone need a work out buddy? I've never been to a gym before because quite frankly, unless I have someone making me go, I won't. So, anyone game?


----------



## bennyb98

Justy said:


> So I've heard that there are work out centers/fitness centers/gyms at the various complexes, can anyone verify this? What kind of equipment do they have and are they really worth it, or would it just be smarter to join a nearby gym? I figure I'm going to be getting a tan while I'm out there I might as well get in shape as well. Anyone need a work out buddy? I've never been to a gym before because quite frankly, unless I have someone making me go, I won't. So, anyone game?



The gym in Chatham is located near the pool.  I never really went in there just walked by a couple of times but my roommate worked out all the time and we would always go and I know he worked out at Vista a few times.  There is also a workout room in the Clubhouse at The Commons.  I think they have some tredmills and free weights.


----------



## Joanna71985

Justy said:


> So I've heard that there are work out centers/fitness centers/gyms at the various complexes, can anyone verify this? What kind of equipment do they have and are they really worth it, or would it just be smarter to join a nearby gym? I figure I'm going to be getting a tan while I'm out there I might as well get in shape as well. Anyone need a work out buddy? I've never been to a gym before because quite frankly, unless I have someone making me go, I won't. So, anyone game?



Yes there are. Each complex has its own workout center. I've never been in the one at Vista. But Chatham and Patterson's are really nice!


----------



## shastatikipunch

razzery said:


> Hey guys does anyone know who I can call to make sure all of my papers faxed? The first time I tried sending it said 5 pages sent, then 6 the second time I tried so that still means one page is missing. I sent them an email but would really prefer to ask someone on the phone. I checked the website but only found email addresses.
> I'm really thinking about just mailing them in to be safe.



Disney emailed me telling me they were missing a page of my role check list (because the people at the fax place messed up), they emailed me today though to tell me everything was received 2 days ago I believe.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

shastatikipunch said:


> Disney emailed me telling me they were missing a page of my role check list (because the people at the fax place messed up), they emailed me today though to tell me everything was received 2 days ago I believe.



Do you have to fax it while you're on the phone? I'm having my mom take it to work with her and I was planning on calling her and telling her when to fax it so I hope there isn't a time window for faxing...


----------



## shastatikipunch

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Do you have to fax it while you're on the phone? I'm having my mom take it to work with her and I was planning on calling her and telling her when to fax it so I hope there isn't a time window for faxing...



Nah, just after the interview. As soon as I got off the phone I drove up to the fax place to get it out as quick as possible. I also sent them a copy today just to be sure, I don't want anything coming back and biting me.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

shastatikipunch said:


> Nah, just after the interview. As soon as I got off the phone I drove up to the fax place to get it out as quick as possible. I also sent them a copy today just to be sure, I don't want anything coming back and biting me.



Good plan XD Better safe than sorry. I think I accidently submitted my application twice haha. I was like, I hope that doesn't count against me. Maybe they'll just think i'm eager!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Good luck to everyone with an interview today. I'm sure we'll all do great.

I have mine in about an hour


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

They should call any minute now. My heart is racing


----------



## SweaterInJune

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Let us know how it goes!



Oh my gosh it went so well! I was so nervous and she was so nice!!!

She kept saying things like "Great!" and "Wonderful!". I think she was satisfied with my answers. She also really liked that I had suggestions for attractions! It went really really well. I'm just trying to calm down XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh my gosh it went so well! I was so nervous and she was so nice!!!
> 
> She kept saying things like "Great!" and "Wonderful!". I think she was satisfied with my answers. She also really liked that I had suggestions for attractions! It went really really well. I'm just trying to calm down XD



That's great!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> That's great!




Thanks  Now I just have to be patient for the next 2 to 3 weeks. I'm know i'm going to be running to the mail everyday XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks  Now I just have to be patient for the next 2 to 3 weeks. I'm know i'm going to be running to the mail everyday XD



Oh yeah. This has got to be the hardest wait, by far. My letter took 5 weeks last time, and the wait nearly killed me!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh my gosh it went so well! I was so nervous and she was so nice!!!
> 
> She kept saying things like "Great!" and "Wonderful!". I think she was satisfied with my answers. She also really liked that I had suggestions for attractions! It went really really well. I'm just trying to calm down XD



Hurrah!!!  I'm so happy for you!  Glad to hear it... I told you that you had nothing to worry about!   

The wait is rough...  the first time I applied, I auditioned and was offered a job that night, and the 2nd time I got a call only about 4 days later...  AMAZING!  I lucked out, but waiting for the packets is still agony...

I hope you all hear something soon!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh yeah. This has got to be the hardest wait, by far. My letter took 5 weeks last time, and the wait nearly killed me!



Five weeks! Oh my gosh. I'm going to be dying!



SweaterInJune said:


> Hurrah!!!  I'm so happy for you!  Glad to hear it... I told you that you had nothing to worry about!
> 
> The wait is rough...  the first time I applied, I auditioned and was offered a job that night, and the 2nd time I got a call only about 4 days later...  AMAZING!  I lucked out, but waiting for the packets is still agony...
> 
> I hope you all hear something soon!



Thanks! You must have been really good! She said I had a good shot at the attractions I requested. And we talked about spieling too and I mentioned the GMR. We'll see what happens. I think either way i'm going to get something really awesome.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Five weeks! Oh my gosh. I'm going to be dying!



Yeah, it was horrible. But that is not the norm. My first CP the letter came in 11 days, my second CP it came about 2 months (that's because I auditioned), my third CP it came in about 2.5 weeks, and the fourth was the 5 weeks.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, it was horrible. But that is not the norm. My first CP the letter came in 11 days, my second CP it came about 2 months (that's because I auditioned), my third CP it came in about 2.5 weeks, and the fourth was the 5 weeks.



Sheesh. It varies pretty widely then. I'm hoping that maybe because it's early on i'll find out sooner but I doubt it


----------



## SweaterInJune

The only reason they called was because it was going to be well over a month before packets would go out.  That was part of the early bird thing then.  I don't know if they'll do it this year or not.  You might get lucky.

I know it isn't easy, but odds are high that you made it in.  Still, the waiting _is_ the hardest part!

Joanna, ...5 weeks is absolutely insane without any notification!


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> Joanna, ...5 weeks is absolutely insane without any notification!



Yeah, I know. I was not a happy camper!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Okay so I just had to re-fax it because the last page was left out!!! Arghh I hope they don't hold that against me. Also, I was told that you HAVE to mail it in as well and that there's miscommunication going on saying that you only have to fax it. It seems a little redundant to submit your application online, fax it in, and mail it in but oh well.


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm going to make a guess, but I'm guessing they want the original copy of the application (since it has the official signiture on it).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm going to make a guess, but I'm guessing they want the original copy of the application (since it has the official signiture on it).



I'm just going to be safe and mail it in anyways. FedEx said they could get it there for me in reasonable time.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm just going to be safe and mail it in anyways. FedEx said they could get it there for me in reasonable time.



I shipped it out Priority yesterday, they said it would get there in 2-3 days which is pretty good I think. The wait hasn't really hit me yet I'm just trying not to think about it, truthfully I'm pretty calm about this I'm not being as pessimistic as I usually am for whatever reason.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

shastatikipunch said:


> I shipped it out Priority yesterday, they said it would get there in 2-3 days which is pretty good I think. The wait hasn't really hit me yet I'm just trying not to think about it, truthfully I'm pretty calm about this I'm not being as pessimistic as I usually am for whatever reason.



Yeah, me too. I was really nervous for the interview and now i'm just kind of calm about the whole thing. I'm thinking about taking out some of my piercings now so they will have faded by the time I get there but I don't want to presume that I got in XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Positive thoughts everyone!!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Just thought I would share this bit of memory with you all who are applying early:  

If the wait is bad now (on getting your packet), just wait until you have to wait for January to come...  AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  I remember that all too well.  Luckily, I had a lot of amazing new friends to pass the time with...

Again, I'll say good luck to you all!  I can't wait for the first packet to arrive.  I feel like we should have a lottery, like people do for baby births.  i.e. I think the first packet will arrive on September 4th, if they're actually on schedule...


----------



## razzery

SweaterInJune said:


> Again, I'll say good luck to you all!  I can't wait for the first packet to arrive.  I feel like we should have a lottery, like people do for baby births.  i.e. I think the first packet will arrive on September 4th, if they're actually on schedule...



Last time I applied I got my acceptance letter 8 days after my interview, so I'll put a bet on the first acceptance letter going out or being received September 10th.


----------



## shastatikipunch

razzery said:


> Last time I applied I got my acceptance letter 8 days after my interview, so I'll put a bet on the first acceptance letter going out or being received September 10th.



My birthday is in September, so anytime next month would be a pretty solid birthday present


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Just thought I would share this bit of memory with you all who are applying early:
> 
> If the wait is bad now (on getting your packet), just wait until you have to wait for January to come...  AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  I remember that all too well.  Luckily, I had a lot of amazing new friends to pass the time with...
> 
> Again, I'll say good luck to you all!  I can't wait for the first packet to arrive.  I feel like we should have a lottery, like people do for baby births.  i.e. I think the first packet will arrive on September 4th, if they're actually on schedule...



The post office said that my application wouldn't get there until wednesday so that might slow things down a bit.


----------



## Jules76126

I just wanted to say that Disney is not on schedule and none of the packets have been mailed out you. They said they would start mailing them out sometime next week after Labor Day. The only reason I know is that someone from the college program office called me today to talk about my rehire status and she mentioned that nothing was mailed out yet.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jules76126 said:


> I just wanted to say that Disney is not on schedule and none of the packets have been mailed out you. They said they would start mailing them out sometime next week after Labor Day. The only reason I know is that someone from the college program office called me today to talk about my rehire status and she mentioned that nothing was mailed out yet.



Thanks for letting us know!

And I love the quote in your sig, the one from Hook. It's one of my favorites<3


----------



## Joanna71985

Also, there is no way to know what date you will be going down (because there are several check-in dates) until you get the letter and can accept online.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Jules76126 said:


> I just wanted to say that Disney is not on schedule and none of the packets have been mailed out you. They said they would start mailing them out sometime next week after Labor Day. The only reason I know is that someone from the college program office called me today to talk about my rehire status and she mentioned that nothing was mailed out yet.



Not surprising...  I don't think they ever go out before then anyhow.  The lottery was more of a joke on my part.  Apparently not funny in the least...haha.  That's what delirium and insomnia do to you!

And no, you won't know exact dates until acceptance, but odds are a majority of these people will go down in January...


----------



## SweaterInJune

Jules76126 said:


> someone from the college program office called me today to talk about my rehire status



BTW, any luck sorting that out?  I hope so...


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Also, there is no way to know what date you will be going down (because there are several check-in dates) until you get the letter and can accept online.



So is the arrival date in the physical letter, or is it when you go to accept the offer on the site?


----------



## razzery

shastatikipunch said:


> So is the arrival date in the physical letter, or is it when you go to accept the offer on the site?



When you get your letter it gives you a username and password to get onto the site so you can reject or accept your invitation. If you choose to accept they give you a list of a few different arrival dates that you can choose from.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

razzery said:


> When you get your letter it gives you a username and password to get onto the site so you can reject or accept your invitation. If you choose to accept they give you a list of a few different arrival dates that you can choose from.



Hmm that's interesting. How about...THE SOONEST DAY POSSIBLE!!


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> So is the arrival date in the physical letter, or is it when you go to accept the offer on the site?



It is on the website, when you go to accept/decline.

Also, the earlier dates go to Spring people, and later dates go to Spring Advantage people.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> It is on the website, when you go to accept/decline.
> 
> Also, the earlier dates go to Spring people, and later dates go to Spring Advantage people.



Oh no! I'm doing Spring Advantage so now I have to wait longer!!

Oh well, i'm going to stay all year XD I'm so excited! 

Do you know what role you want this time Joanna?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh no! I'm doing Spring Advantage so now I have to wait longer!!
> 
> Oh well, i'm going to stay all year XD I'm so excited!
> 
> Do you know what role you want this time Joanna?



Hopefully performer. But if not, then character attendant again.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> It is on the website, when you go to accept/decline.
> 
> Also, the earlier dates go to Spring people, and later dates go to Spring Advantage people.



I thought Spring started up in March?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> I thought Spring started up in March?



No. Spring is Jan-May. I believe the Spring Quarter program starts in March.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Hopefully performer. But if not, then character attendant again.



I'm sure you'll get it. 

Also, I was looking at your sig and I saw all the hotels you've been to. My mom and I were planning at staying at the Allstar Music for our short trip in October but i'm a little worried about the quality. I saw that you stayed at Port Orleans. I keep wanting to upgrade to the French Quarter!
Would you recommened that hotel?


----------



## Jules76126

SweaterInJune said:


> BTW, any luck sorting that out?  I hope so...



Actually I did finally get some answers. Everyone was really vague at first and telling me not to worry it was a very common process but I am worried. This is my lst chance to do the college program since I will be starting law school next fall. But evenually someone from higher up called me (persistence pays off) and she said that the reason is because someone enter my departure date wrong. I left in August 2007 and they put October 2007 so I technically left early for school (voluntary leave) but in actuality i never did because i ended my program when I was suppose to and was never scheduled after my departure date.

So I have two options. A. I can get in touch with managers in my old area sicne they are the ones who put the restriction on my file and get it cleared up. Or B. i can wait for the rehire paperwork to come in the mail, submit a letter and my completion certificate with it and then hopefully they will see that it is a mistake. I am trying to do option A first but if not than i will just have to wait longer. 

So all of you that are upset about waiting. Try getting your rehire papers in two weeks then waiting another three weeks for them to process adn then hearing back. Thats a long time.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm sure you'll get it.
> 
> Also, I was looking at your sig and I saw all the hotels you've been to. My mom and I were planning at staying at the Allstar Music for our short trip in October but i'm a little worried about the quality. I saw that you stayed at Port Orleans. I keep wanting to upgrade to the French Quarter!
> Would you recommened that hotel?



I sure hope so. My next audition will be my 5th. I really want to pass so much.

I love Port Orleans!! My family has stayed there several times (both at FQ and Riverside). I definitely would recommend staying there.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I sure hope so. My next audition will be my 5th. I really want to pass so much.
> 
> I love Port Orleans!! My family has stayed there several times (both at FQ and Riverside). I definitely would recommend staying there.




I thought it looked really nice. The coronado springs looked nice too.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Jules76126 said:


> Actually I did finally get some answers. Everyone was really vague at first and telling me not to worry it was a very common process but I am worried. This is my lst chance to do the college program since I will be starting law school next fall. But evenually someone from higher up called me (persistence pays off) and she said that the reason is because someone enter my departure date wrong. I left in August 2007 and they put October 2007 so I technically left early for school (voluntary leave) but in actuality i never did because i ended my program when I was suppose to and was never scheduled after my departure date.
> 
> So I have two options. A. I can get in touch with managers in my old area sicne they are the ones who put the restriction on my file and get it cleared up. Or B. i can wait for the rehire paperwork to come in the mail, submit a letter and my completion certificate with it and then hopefully they will see that it is a mistake. I am trying to do option A first but if not than i will just have to wait longer.
> 
> So all of you that are upset about waiting. Try getting your rehire papers in two weeks then waiting another three weeks for them to process adn then hearing back. Thats a long time.



Wow...that's strange.  I'm glad you figured out what the problem was though.  At least you'll be able to fix it.  Hopefully your managers will take care of it for you.  Even if you have to wait, you know it won't prevent you from getting rehired--that's most important!

Where are you hoping to work this time?


----------



## Jules76126

Well I definitely want to do attractions again because it was so much fun. So I told them that I wouldnt mind going back to Epcot. It is my favorite park and loved riding the bus with everyone from all the dfferent countries. I also said that I wouldnt mind going back to Spaceship Earth since last time I was there it closed for rehab right before I went home and it would be cool to work since it has reopened. But I am open to working somewhere else and i mentioned that as well. Basically I just want to get accepted.


----------



## jusTine87

I haven't been on these boards in a while, but I missed them, so I'm back. 

I was accepted in to Fall 08 CP for Costuming, but I had to turn it down (hardest thing I've ever had to do) because I was transferring schools and it just wasn't possible. I have to wait until January to apply for next fall. I really want to audition to be a character performer. That's my dream. But I'll do anything they take me for!

In the mean time, I just like to talk to fellow Disney fans. All I do is sit around and read blogs of people that are down there. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Okay i'm a little worried about not having a car while i'm down there. How early do I have to get up to get to the buses so that i'm at work on time? I REALLY don't want to be late. And if i'm working overtime I might not get off work until midnight; will there be a bus to take me home? Also, how can I get groceries? Is there a grocery store within walking distance of the apartments?

Also, my mom would like to come visit me while i'm on the program. I have a few more questions few questions, sorry XD How much of a discount can I get on disney hotels? We'd like to try staying at the Polynesian but it's pretty pricey so i'm thinking it may finally be a possibility on the program. Also, I know I can get weekends off on the off season but I was hoping to be able to spend 4 or 5 days with my mom. Is there anyway that I can get a few extra days off? Thanks and sorry for all the questions


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Okay i'm a little worried about not having a car while i'm down there. How early do I have to get up to get to the buses so that i'm at work on time? I REALLY don't want to be late. And if i'm working overtime I might not get off work until midnight; will there be a bus to take me home? Also, how can I get groceries? Is there a grocery store within walking distance of the apartments?
> 
> Also, my mom would like to come visit me while i'm on the program. I have a few more questions few questions, sorry XD How much of a discount can I get on disney hotels? We'd like to try staying at the Polynesian but it's pretty pricey so i'm thinking it may finally be a possibility on the program. Also, I know I can get weekends off on the off season but I was hoping to be able to spend 4 or 5 days with my mom. Is there anyway that I can get a few extra days off? Thanks and sorry for all the questions



I recommend leaving at least an hour before your shift starts. And not just midnight- CPs can work til all hours of the night. I didn't get off til almost 4am for 4th of July at Casey's. There should be buses at all places though, no matter how late. They may not run as often, though. As for groceries, there is a Walgreens right across the street from Vista, and there is a Publix near Chatham. It's about a 15+ minute walk, though.

For resort discounts, you can get up to 50% off (I have even heard 60% at times), but you have to stay in the resort as well to get it that high. If you don't stay in the resort, it is up to 40% off. Also, there is no guarantee you would get that many days off (as it is 2 days off per week). You can try requesting them off, but there is no guarantee.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I recommend leaving at least an hour before your shift starts. And not just midnight- CPs can work til all hours of the night. I didn't get off til almost 4am for 4th of July at Casey's. There should be buses at all places though, no matter how late. They may not run as often, though. As for groceries, there is a Walgreens right across the street from Vista, and there is a Publix near Chatham. It's about a 15+ minute walk, though.
> 
> For resort discounts, you can get up to 50% off (I have even heard 60% at times), but you have to stay in the resort as well to get it that high. If you don't stay in the resort, it is up to 40% off. Also, there is no guarantee you would get that many days off (as it is 2 days off per week). You can try requesting them off, but there is no guarantee.



Thanks for all the help! I thought I had heard of some people reworking their shifts to get extra days off and what not. I wouldn't really know how to go about doing that. But I would like to see my family sometime. I'd be willing to work a few weeks straight if it meant I could get four days off in a row.


----------



## Ellagirl

Normally if you put a request in far enought in advance for the days you want off they will give them to u as long as it is not a popular holiday or something. I was never denied time off when i requested it like a month to 2 months in advance.  And most of the time you can find someone to give it to.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm pretty sure it would be the off season. Like May or October. It's good to know that I can work something out


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Hmm I was planning on flying out because i'm in San Diego but since i'm planning on being there for a year i'm seriously considering driving. It'll take forever though


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hmm I was planning on flying out because i'm in San Diego but since i'm planning on being there for a year i'm seriously considering driving. It'll take forever though



Don't worry, I know people who drove over from the West Coast.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hmm I was planning on flying out because i'm in San Diego but since i'm planning on being there for a year i'm seriously considering driving. It'll take forever though



Oh my gosh that will take forever. 

Did you consider doing the Disneyland program or did you just really want to go to WDW? I have nothing against your decision, it just seems kinda funny is all.


----------



## shastatikipunch

deadtoaster2 said:


> Oh my gosh that will take forever.
> 
> Did you consider doing the Disneyland program or did you just really want to go to WDW? I have nothing against your decision, it just seems kinda funny is all.



Don't you have to provide your own living for the Disneyland one?


----------



## deadtoaster2

shastatikipunch said:


> Don't you have to provide your own living for the Disneyland one?



Nope, they have 2 housing complexes that are pretty close to the park. And they have transportation to and from work as well for those who don't have a car.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Don't you have to provide your own living for the Disneyland one?



There is housing, but it is _very_ limited. I believe it only houses around 200 people. I am considering applying for the DL program next year.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Joanna71985 said:


> There is housing, but it is _very_ limited. I believe it only houses around 200 people. I am considering applying for the DL program next year.



Ouch, didnt realize it was that small. Guess its a good thing I will be applying early then.


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> Ouch, didnt realize it was that small. Guess its a good thing I will be applying early then.



It's because most people who do the DL CP live nearby, and can supply their own housing (or live close enough that they can drive).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

deadtoaster2 said:


> Oh my gosh that will take forever.
> 
> Did you consider doing the Disneyland program or did you just really want to go to WDW? I have nothing against your decision, it just seems kinda funny is all.



I've deen to Disneyland a thousand times and while it's fun, it's just so small. If i'm going to be working for Disney for a year I want to do it in Florida where I can experience everything. The WDW program just has more perks. I'm still not decided on the car though. That's a lot of driving and gas!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I've deen to Disneyland a thousand times and while it's fun, it's just so small. If i'm going to be working for Disney for a year I want to do it in Florida where I can experience everything. The WDW program just has more perks. I'm still not decided on the car though. That's a lot of driving and gas!



Trust me, you can get by without a car on the CP. I have been without one for all 4 of my programs. However, if you are planning on doing extra things outside WDW, it really does make life so much easier. I would have loved to have had a car down in FL.


----------



## qnzbabi91

I am totally new to this thread..and I am just wondering how old do you have to be to even be considered for one of the college programs?? If you are an incoming college freshmen can you apply for the summer before college offically starts or do you have to wait until the next summer?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

qnzbabi91 said:


> I am totally new to this thread..and I am just wondering how old do you have to be to even be considered for one of the college programs?? If you are an incoming college freshmen can you apply for the summer before college offically starts or do you have to wait until the next summer?



You have ot be at least 18 and have one completed semester by the time the program starts. You have to have done the program for the spring or the fall (so be an alumni) to be allowed to just apply for the summer.

For example, i've applied for the Spring 09 program and i'm currently in my first semester of college. By the time the program starts i'll have done one semester. Then, when my program is done i'll be considered an alumni and I can apply for just summer sessions later on. I'm doing Spring Advantage though which goes all the way through summer and then i'm extended into the fall session so i'll be there all year.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna i'm having anxiety over the transportation!! I mean, if the busses are reliable and will get me to and from my job without making me late than i'll just do that but if they're really not that great than I don't see what other option I have! I have a car but it will be at least a five day drive and that's a lot of miles and gas! I just don't know if it's worth it. Although, I am going to be down there all year and having a car would be really nice. Maybe I should just lease a car while i'm down there XD My car is really old and i've been thinking of getting rid of it anyways...


----------



## Joanna71985

qnzbabi91 said:


> I am totally new to this thread..and I am just wondering how old do you have to be to even be considered for one of the college programs?? If you are an incoming college freshmen can you apply for the summer before college offically starts or do you have to wait until the next summer?



Welcome!! The requirements to do the CP are be at least 18 years old, and have done at least one semester in college. I did my first CP after my first semester (I was 19 years old).



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Joanna i'm having anxiety over the transportation!! I mean, if the busses are reliable and will get me to and from my job without making me late than i'll just do that but if they're really not that great than I don't see what other option I have! I have a car but it will be at least a five day drive and that's a lot of miles and gas! I just don't know if it's worth it. Although, I am going to be down there all year and having a car would be really nice. Maybe I should just lease a car while i'm down there XD My car is really old and i've been thinking of getting rid of it anyways...



The buses are fine for the most part, but they can be a pain once in awhile. They do get you to where you want to go, but they can be late (and I even had a couple of times where the bus never showed at all). This is why I highly recommend leaving for work quite early.


----------



## futreWDI

I believe that the buses are for the most part reliable if you know how to use them. Just plan your travel time into your day. If your shift starts at 11:00 am and one bus gets you there at 10:45 and the other gets you there at 10:15, take the earlier one. Bring a book to read or something to do OR dont wear your costume to work and change into it when you get there. I usually did this because I kept my costumes in my locker. 

you will also meet friends in your work area and you be able to carpool.


----------



## Joanna71985

I couldn't wear my costume to work, unfortunately. I had to get a new one every day at costuming.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I definately am going to try my hardest to bring a car. That way I can help out people in my house too. 

How does the costuming work? Do we change in a locker room when we get there?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Someone on myspace just sent me a message telling me not to do this program! They said that the employees were treated like crap and no one listens to them. And that they tried to change jobs and they told her to "do her job or go home."

I guess everyone has a different experience. XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I definately am going to try my hardest to bring a car. That way I can help out people in my house too.
> 
> How does the costuming work? Do we change in a locker room when we get there?



Most roles you can take out up to 5 costumes at a time. This way you can change at home, or you can change in the locker room if you want.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Someone on myspace just sent me a message telling me not to do this program! They said that the employees were treated like crap and no one listens to them. And that they tried to change jobs and they told her to "do her job or go home."
> 
> I guess everyone has a different experience. XD



That is correct.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> That is correct.



It sounds like the majority of people have a really great time. I think maybe some people join the program thinking they can just kind of hang out and party and then they get pissed off when they actually have to work. I guess you just have to be committed to doing whatever job they give you.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> It sounds like the majority of people have a really great time. I think maybe some people join the program thinking they can just kind of hang out and party and then they get pissed off when they actually have to work. I guess you just have to be committed to doing whatever job they give you.



That is true. As long as you have a good attitude, you will be fine.


----------



## futreWDI

It is true that everyone expects a completely different experience and everyone has them. The people you meet on the DISboards would do anything to work for the Disney company. While we all may have some stories about days we did not enjoy, bad roomies, bus situations, long hours, etc. we would all never change a thing. you wont find too many people on these boards saying otherwise. On other sites, Facebook, Myspace etc, you may get more negative stories but it all depends on what you expect when you get down there. If you understand that the reason you are going down is to WORK then you wont be surprised and should enjoy it. I did meet people on the bus in my 2nd and 3rd working (not training) weeks that already were mentioning that they called out 2 or 3 time because they partied and didnt want to get up etc. Although I am sure they enjoyed their partying, I am not sure they worked for Disney more than a month.  

I cannot wait to return, on Wednesday, and I am looking forward to my long hours, bus travel time, and Disney classes (which I am not getting credits for, recent grad ).

Just know what to expect and make the most of it!!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

futreWDI said:


> It is true that everyone expects a completely different experience and everyone has them. The people you meet on the DISboards would do anything to work for the Disney company. While we all may have some stories about days we did not enjoy, bad roomies, bus situations, long hours, etc. we would all never change a thing. you wont find too many people on these boards saying otherwise. On other sites, Facebook, Myspace etc, you may get more negative stories but it all depends on what you expect when you get down there. If you understand that the reason you are going down is to WORK then you wont be surprised and should enjoy it. I did meet people on the bus in my 2nd and 3rd working (not training) weeks that already were mentioning that they called out 2 or 3 time because they partied and didnt want to get up etc. Although I am sure they enjoyed their partying, I am not sure they worked for Disney more than a month.
> 
> I cannot wait to return, on Wednesday, and I am looking forward to my long hours, bus travel time, and Disney classes (which I am not getting credits for, recent grad ).
> 
> Just know what to expect and make the most of it!!!




Awesome XD It sounds like I won't have any problems then. 

How much time do you spend training? And how is the training process? I'm a pretty quick learner so I think i'll be alright.


----------



## Jules76126

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Awesome XD It sounds like I won't have any problems then.
> 
> How much time do you spend training? And how is the training process? I'm a pretty quick learner so I think i'll be alright.



Training really depends on what you are doing. It varies depending on location. I trained for five days but could have been done in four if they had let me take the test early. However some attractions take longer because they are more complex. And i had a really great training experience. I was the only one at the time and basically it was really relax. Dont worry everyone is super nice.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Jules76126 said:


> Training really depends on what you are doing. It varies depending on location. I trained for five days but could have been done in four if they had let me take the test early. However some attractions take longer because they are more complex. And i had a really great training experience. I was the only one at the time and basically it was really relax. Dont worry everyone is super nice.



Is the test to pass training a practical or written test?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Awesome XD It sounds like I won't have any problems then.
> 
> How much time do you spend training? And how is the training process? I'm a pretty quick learner so I think i'll be alright.



Training depends on the role/location. My merchandise training was about 3 days, custodial was 3 days, QSFB was 3 days FOH/BOH and 2 days for cash training, and character attendant was 5 days.


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> Is the test to pass training a practical or written test?



It can be either.


----------



## Jules76126

shastatikipunch said:


> Is the test to pass training a practical or written test?



I had a practical test but I did work attractions. We basically spent the whole day observing and then working the different positions. The only written part was opening the ride and filling in a check list which they helped you with anyways. During my training we had an evac cant get more expericene than that.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Oh geeze we have to pass a test??


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh geeze we have to pass a test??



Yep. For custodial and QSFB, I had to pass an assessment showing that I knew the information well enough to be out on my own. I'm pretty sure merchandise was the same (though it has changed a little bit since I was there).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Yep. For custodial and QSFB, I had to pass an assessment showing that I knew the information well enough to be out on my own. I'm pretty sure merchandise was the same (though it has changed a little bit since I was there).




Great, just another thing for me to mess up XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Great, just another thing for me to mess up XD



It really isn't that hard though. As long as you pay attention in training, you should be fine. All the questions asked for QSFB were based on things we went over in training.


----------



## bennyb98

LOL If you don't pass your exam you just have more training thats the way it was at my attraction.  (I did pass on my first go around but another person didn't and just had more training) but its really not that hard.


----------



## jjlara21

Has anyone done outside vending food and beverage? What was your first day like? Or first week? I have my last day of training tomorrow and I am freaking out! My trainer is sooooo not a good trainer. I dont see how they expect us to learn everything in 3 days. The next set of people to get trained are going to get five days of training which is totally not fair.
Did you guys pick up the money handling real fast or what? And all the other stuff? I had so much trouble today with that and my trainer made me fell like i was an idiot because I wasnt picking it up. Oh and what happens if you dont pass the test?


----------



## glendalais

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh geeze we have to pass a test??



Yep, there are two 'tests' you have to pass. However, it isn't as bad as it seems :. For the record, I'm going off my experiences as a DLR QSR F&B (QSFB) trainer, the other LOBs and/or WDW might be a tad different based upon their operational needs, but the underlying concepts and procedures are all the same.

The *Performance Assessment* basically consists of your trainer letting you do the job and seeing if you have a hang of everything. What we're generally looking for is that you have the basic hang of the job (i.e. we don't set you lose and have you stand there like a deer in headlights) and that you meet Disney Standards for Show and Courtesy. This isn't that hard at all; and even if you don't hit all the points that we need you to hit to "pass", we'll know what to focus on .

Also, we generally don't tell you (at least in QSFB), when we're doing this. It just helps since most people do tend to get really nervous if they know they're being watched and assessed, even though it isn't really a Pass-or-Else thing, which sorts of defeats the purpose of the Assessment. 

The *Knowledge Assessment*, like Joanna said, is a written assessment that we give you at the end of your On-the-Job training. This is based entirely on stuff that we do cover during Training, so as long as you have paid attention, it shouldn't be hard at all. 

Though, if I were to give a tip for this, it would be to remember to ask questions during your training . I can't tell you how many Trainees I've seen who don't ask questions for whatever reason and then miss questions on the KAs because they didn't fully understand the concept. If you have any questions or don't understand something during Training, please don't hesitate to ask your Trainer. That's what we're there for, and we'll be happy to take time to ensure that you have everything down.



			
				jjlara21 said:
			
		

> Has anyone done outside vending food and beverage? What was your first day like? Or first week? I have my last day of training tomorrow and I am freaking out! My trainer is sooooo not a good trainer. I dont see how they expect us to learn everything in 3 days. The next set of people to get trained are going to get five days of training which is totally not fair.
> Did you guys pick up the money handling real fast or what? And all the other stuff? I had so much trouble today with that and my trainer made me fell like i was an idiot because I wasnt picking it up. Oh and what happens if you dont pass the test?


Three days is the standard training period for both QSR and ODV Foods here at the DLR. It does however, tend to vary based upon the availablity of the Trainers, particularly with school starting this week and CRs reverting to their Off Season availability (weekends only). 

If you don't feel your Trainer is doing their job properly, please do speak with a member of the management team - your Trainer should certainly not be making you feel stupid. Cash Handling is difficult by nature, particularly with ODV since there are no Cash Registers for the most part, and even experienced CMs sometimes have problems with it. Alas, there are a few Trainers, and even Leads, who don't seem to realize that .

If you don't pass the KAs/PAs, generally we will schedule you for another day or two of Training to try to focus on the areas you're having trouble in. In instances such as this, we might even put you with another Trainer to see if that helps. However, if there are still issues, Management might step in and evaluate whether or not you would be better suited in another role at the resort. We do have CMs who are "recast" into different roles every once in a while.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Awesome XD It sounds like I won't have any problems then.
> 
> How much time do you spend training? And how is the training process? I'm a pretty quick learner so I think i'll be alright.



For Safaris, we trained for 2 weeks!!!  I think it's 10 days of training...there is SOOOOOOOOO much involved!   You spend one week learning about the trucks and the physical aspects: driving, safety, protocol, etc.  Then, the other week is all about the animals, facts, safety, protocol, "Land positions", etc.

Training was a lot of fun, but mine dragged on for 3-4 weeks because they didn't have enough trainers available...

They make you drive the course, spieling to an empty truck, go through the docks, and you just go through empty during training like this.  After doing this about 4 times one day, while we were waiting to move up to the loading dock, my trainer says, "Okay, get ready!  You're taking guests this time!"  I about died!  It went amazingly well though and afterwards he announced that it had been my first safari ever.  The whole truck cheered...haha...

Good times...  I miss it.  I'm taking a new job in January, but I wish I could retrain there to pick up shifts.  It's truly an amazing experience.  I got to do something everyday that most people will never experience in their lifetimes...go on an African safari.  You learn so much about the animals just by watching them day after day--fascinating! At least it was to me!

And yes, not all days are great and sometimes you feel like you'd rather gouge out your eyes than go again, but it's all worth it in the end.  Especially remembering the time a baby giraffe stuck her head in the driver's side window of my truck!  Literally about a 16" from my face!  Yikes!



There were 2 tests there as well, but it mostly comes down to the practical assessment.  You take one of the managers, your trainer, and partner on a Safari with the truck full of guests.  This makes you less nervous because you can focus on giving them a good show and not on being assessed  .

Anyhow, it's all what you make of it.  If you don't like Disney, you probably won't enjoy working there.  If you don't like people-get a backstage job, or don't bother.  It was one of the top 2 experiences of my life (tied with moving to Germany for a year), but for completely different reasons.

If you're here, I will predict the fact that it will be the time of your life, but do be prepared to work...and work hard.  Still, looking back, it felt like a LONG vacation!


----------



## Jimmy89

Hi everyone, my name is Jimmy and I'm super interested in being a CP at the Disneyland resort in Anahiem. I really want to do it, and I'm really nervous that I won't get in. 

I know that this thred seems to be people from the WDW program, but hopefully you can help me.

I already filled out my application and did the E-presentation. I just want to know what are the odds that I'll be accepted? Do most people get accepted on thier first try? what are they looking for? I'm really nervous I won't get in because I want to go really bad.


----------



## razzery

SweaterInJune said:


> For Safaris, we trained for 2 weeks!!!  I think it's 10 days of training...there is SOOOOOOOOO much involved!   You spend one week learning about the trucks and the physical aspects: driving, safety, protocol, etc.  Then, the other week is all about the animals, facts, safety, protocol, "Land positions", etc.
> 
> Training was a lot of fun, but mine dragged on for 3-4 weeks because they didn't have enough trainers available...
> 
> They make you drive the course, spieling to an empty truck, go through the docks, and you just go through empty during training like this.  After doing this about 4 times one day, while we were waiting to move up to the loading dock, my trainer says, "Okay, get ready!  You're taking guests this time!"  I about died!  It went amazingly well though and afterwards he announced that it had been my first safari ever.  The whole truck cheered...haha...
> 
> Good times...  I miss it.  I'm taking a new job in January, but I wish I could retrain there to pick up shifts.  It's truly an amazing experience.  I got to do something everyday that most people will never experience in their lifetimes...go on an African safari.  You learn so much about the animals just by watching them day after day--fascinating! At least it was to me!
> 
> And yes, not all days are great and sometimes you feel like you'd rather gouge out your eyes than go again, but it's all worth it in the end.  Especially remembering the time a baby giraffe stuck her head in the driver's side window of my truck!  Literally about a 16" from my face!  Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> There were 2 tests there as well, but it mostly comes down to the practical assessment.  You take one of the managers, your trainer, and partner on a Safari with the truck full of guests.  This makes you less nervous because you can focus on giving them a good show and not on being assessed  .
> 
> Anyhow, it's all what you make of it.  If you don't like Disney, you probably won't enjoy working there.  If you don't like people-get a backstage job, or don't bother.  It was one of the top 2 experiences of my life (tied with moving to Germany for a year), but for completely different reasons.
> 
> If you're here, I will predict the fact that it will be the time of your life, but do be prepared to work...and work hard.  Still, looking back, it felt like a LONG vacation!



I'm very interested in doing the safari and even told my interviewer that. Did you do a regular semester or advantage? I'm only doing regular spring and since the job requires so much training I'm thinking they might just skip on me for that.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Jimmy and I'm super interested in being a CP at the Disneyland resort in Anahiem. I really want to do it, and I'm really nervous that I won't get in.
> 
> I know that this thred seems to be people from the WDW program, but hopefully you can help me.
> 
> I already filled out my application and did the E-presentation. I just want to know what are the odds that I'll be accepted? Do most people get accepted on thier first try? what are they looking for? I'm really nervous I won't get in because I want to go really bad.



Yay! Another DLR applicant! These boards are mostly people that are applying at WDW but there are a couple of people here and there that are applying for DLR. What roles did you apply for? Were you able to schedule your phone interview today? I thought they might not be taking appointments today because of the holiday.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Thanks for the info Joanna, glendalais, and Nell! I'm sure I will be fine; I don't think i'll be doing anything too high tech. The hardest job I requested was the Great Movie Ride and i've been on that so many times that I think I have a general idea of what i'll have to to do XD

When we get our packets in the mail will they just say "congratulations you're in attractions" or will it actually tell us what role we got specifically, like "you'll be working in the Haunted Mansion" or do we not find out until we get to Florida?


----------



## Sehsun

Seewhatimesdone said:


> When we get our packets in the mail will they just say "congratulations you're in attractions" or will it actually tell us what role we got specifically, like "you'll be working in the Haunted Mansion" or do we not find out until we get to Florida?



Your packet will tell you what role you will have but not the location. You will find out the location on your 2nd day of check-in.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Sehsun said:


> Your packet will tell you what role you will have but not the location. You will find out the location on your 2nd day of check-in.



Oh my gosh I have to wait all that time to find out where i'm going to be??! I don't know if I can take the anticipation! XD


----------



## shastatikipunch

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks for the info Joanna, glendalais, and Nell! I'm sure I will be fine; I don't think i'll be doing anything too high tech. The hardest job I requested was the Great Movie Ride and i've been on that so many times that I think I have a general idea of what i'll have to to do XD
> 
> When we get our packets in the mail will they just say "congratulations you're in attractions" or will it actually tell us what role we got specifically, like "you'll be working in the Haunted Mansion" or do we not find out until we get to Florida?



I'm really hoping for the Great Movie Ride too. My degree is in Film so Ronda figured it would be one of my favorite rides when she asked if I minded a spieling role. I hope I get it, watching the montage at the end of the ride every day would be amazing!!!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

shastatikipunch said:


> I'm really hoping for the Great Movie Ride too. My degree is in Film so Ronda figured it would be one of my favorite rides when she asked if I minded a spieling role. I hope I get it, watching the montage at the end of the ride every day would be amazing!!!!



The same thing happened to me! I'm working towards a film degree and we talked a little about the Great Movie Ride. Maybe we'll be working there together!


----------



## Jimmy89

Well, I didn't schedule my interview yet, but I was hoping to do that within the next hour or so, if not I'll have to do it tomorrow. I"m so nervous. Do you know how many people apply and get in? I really want to do it.


And I applied for Ride operator. And I also applied for the spring. I haven't heard anyone say they've done spring semester, is this a less popular one?


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> Well, I didn't schedule my interview yet, but I was hoping to do that within the next hour or so, if not I'll have to do it tomorrow. I"m so nervous. Do you know how many people apply and get in? I really want to do it.
> 
> 
> And I applied for Ride operator. And I also applied for the spring. I haven't heard anyone say they've done spring semester, is this a less popular one?



I am not sure how many people actually get in but I have heard that most people get in. So applying early would be your best shot. 

I tried to call today, it just keeps saying that they are currently busy and to keep holding. I don't think anybody is there today. I will call tomorrow and schedule the interview if I cant get through today.

I am also applying for the Spring. I am not sure if one is more popular than another though.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks for the info Joanna, glendalais, and Nell! I'm sure I will be fine; I don't think i'll be doing anything too high tech. The hardest job I requested was the Great Movie Ride and i've been on that so many times that I think I have a general idea of what i'll have to to do XD
> 
> When we get our packets in the mail will they just say "congratulations you're in attractions" or will it actually tell us what role we got specifically, like "you'll be working in the Haunted Mansion" or do we not find out until we get to Florida?



The letter will tell you the role, but it won't tell you where you will be working. You don't find this out until in FL (you find out the area Day 2, and you find out the exact place in training).


----------



## Jimmy89

deadtoaster2 said:


> I am not sure how many people actually get in but I have heard that most people get in. So applying early would be your best shot.
> 
> I tried to call today, it just keeps saying that they are currently busy and to keep holding. I don't think anybody is there today. I will call tomorrow and schedule the interview if I cant get through today.
> 
> I am also applying for the Spring. I am not sure if one is more popular than another though.



Yeah, I was on hold forever too.  it was like 20 min before i hung up. So whatevs. you're applying for spring of 09? how exciting which position did you apply for? I really want to do this really bad. I haven't heard anyone say that they haven't gotten in. I've heard no bad stories, so I really hope I can get in.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> Yeah, I was on hold forever too.  it was like 20 min before i hung up. So whatevs. you're applying for spring of 09? how exciting which position did you apply for? I really want to do this really bad. I haven't heard anyone say that they haven't gotten in. I've heard no bad stories, so I really hope I can get in.



I am applying for Photopass Photographer, Attractions & Retail Sales.

Yeah from what I have heard as long as your are enthusiastic during your interview you will pretty much be offered a position. I hope I get in!


----------



## Jimmy89

deadtoaster2 said:


> I am applying for Photopass Photographer, Attractions & Retail Sales.
> 
> Yeah from what I have heard as long as your are enthusiastic during your interview you will pretty much be offered a position. I hope I get in!



OMG, you're applying for all the positions I am too! WOW, what a longshot right? Thats exciting. What do you know about hosing? its limited I heard, so what happens if you don't get housing, do they offer you another means of living? or do they just let you fend for you own? lol


----------



## Joanna71985

Jimmy89 said:


> OMG, you're applying for all the positions I am too! WOW, what a longshot right? Thats exciting. What do you know about hosing? its limited I heard, so what happens if you don't get housing, do they offer you another means of living? or do they just let you fend for you own? lol



If you don't get CP housing, you have to provide your own.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> OMG, you're applying for all the positions I am too! WOW, what a longshot right? Thats exciting. What do you know about hosing? its limited I heard, so what happens if you don't get housing, do they offer you another means of living? or do they just let you fend for you own? lol



Really? That's pretty crazy that we have the same choices.

Because we are applying so early I don't think housing should be a problem. If we were applying later they may have filled it all up but I don't think we will have to worry.


----------



## Jimmy89

Joanna71985 said:


> If you don't get CP housing, you have to provide your own.



Really? thats pretty crazy. what do people from out of state usually do?



deadtoaster2 said:


> Really? That's pretty crazy that we have the same choices.
> 
> Because we are applying so early I don't think housing should be a problem. If we were applying later they may have filled it all up but I don't think we will have to worry.



Yeah, that makes sense. I'm starting to get really excited! I really hope I get to do this program.   have you done the program before?


----------



## shastatikipunch

deadtoaster2 said:


> I am applying for Photopass Photographer



I wish they had that role available for the WDW CP it would have easily been my first choice.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> Really? thats pretty crazy. what do people from out of state usually do?
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense. I'm starting to get really excited! I really hope I get to do this program.   have you done the program before?



Nope I haven't done the program before (although I did try to apply for the Fall 08 program but they had already stopped taking applications).



shastatikipunch said:


> I wish they had that role available for the WDW CP it would have easily been my first choice.



Yeah, its my first choice. I think I have a good possibility of getting it because I actually have photography experience at my old job when I worked at a newspaper. I didn't even know it was available for the CP until I printed out the role checklist and saw it on there.


----------



## shastatikipunch

deadtoaster2 said:


> Yeah, its my first choice. I think I have a good possibility of getting it because I actually have photography experience at my old job when I worked at a newspaper. I didn't even know it was available for the CP until I printed out the role checklist and saw it on there.



I really didn't get into photography until recently, but I think it would be an awesome job. I feel it would also help me learn more about photography.


----------



## deadtoaster2

shastatikipunch said:


> I really didn't get into photography until recently, but I think it would be an awesome job. I feel it would also help me learn more about photography.



Yeah it's an awesome field. I would eventually like to get into television or film so I feel that this would be an amazing stepping stone for me.


----------



## glendalais

Jimmy89 said:


> Really? thats pretty crazy. what do people from out of state usually do?



Eh....that's one part we haven't quite figured out yet. The DLR CP until recently was mainly composed of Southern Californians, or of those who had family in the area where they could stay during their program. 

I'm sure that you are given more consideration for housing if you're not from SoCal. Otherwise, you might have trouble finding housing on Disney wages (it's a tough job for even regular-status CMs).


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> Yeah, I was on hold forever too.  it was like 20 min before i hung up. So whatevs. you're applying for spring of 09? how exciting which position did you apply for? I really want to do this really bad. I haven't heard anyone say that they haven't gotten in. I've heard no bad stories, so I really hope I can get in.



So I just tried calling back again a few mins ago and this time a pre-recorded message told me that the phone number had changed and then gave me the number of 407-828-1736 to call. I looked it up and that's an Orlando number....

Anybody know anything about this? Are all of the interviews being done by WDW and then the info for the DLR sent back to California or something?


----------



## Joanna71985

Jimmy89 said:


> Really? thats pretty crazy. what do people from out of state usually do?



That's just it. 95% of people in the DL program (at least) are from the DL area, so they don't need the housing. In fact, housing just opened in May. That is why it is important for out-of-state people to apply ASAP.



shastatikipunch said:


> I wish they had that role available for the WDW CP it would have easily been my first choice.



Me too! I would love to do Photopass.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> That's just it. 95% of people in the DL program (at least) are from the DL area, so they don't need the housing. In fact, housing just opened in May. That is why it is important for out-of-state people to apply ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I would love to do Photopass.



I have a feeling you will know the answer to this Joanna, do the Photopass Photographers own the cameras or are they provided?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> I have a feeling you will know the answer to this Joanna, do the Photopass Photographers own the cameras or are they provided?



They are provided.


----------



## deadtoaster2

shastatikipunch said:


> I have a feeling you will know the answer to this Joanna, do the Photopass Photographers own the cameras or are they provided?



They are provided by Disney. They use Nikon D70's at DLR, not sure about WDW but I would imagine something similar.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> The letter will tell you the role, but it won't tell you where you will be working. You don't find this out until in FL (you find out the area Day 2, and you find out the exact place in training).



Great, more waiting anxiety XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Great, more waiting anxiety XD



This wait can't be helped, unfortunately. But it does go by pretty quickly.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Why do they wait to tell you? Is it because they haven't placed you for sure?


----------



## jpod523

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Why do they wait to tell you? Is it because they haven't placed you for sure?



I assume they wait until before your program starts then they just place you where they need you.  For example, in June when they announced Pleasure Island was closing, I was sure that I wouldn't be placed there because it was closing and they wouldn't need any new CP's there.  Guess where I am!?!?     Apparently a bunch of the regular PI hosts left, so they needed to place and train new people for the final few weeks of Pleasure Island.  Oh well.  It'll be fun while it lasts.  Then I get a new position and more training.


----------



## Jimmy89

glendalais said:


> Eh....that's one part we haven't quite figured out yet. The DLR CP until recently was mainly composed of Southern Californians, or of those who had family in the area where they could stay during their program.
> 
> I'm sure that you are given more consideration for housing if you're not from SoCal. Otherwise, you might have trouble finding housing on Disney wages (it's a tough job for even regular-status CMs).





Yeah, it sounds kinda lame. So, the money that you earn working as a CP covers rent and food doesn't it? like it covers the essentals? I understand that I won't be making much of a profit, but I'll make enough to get by right?


----------



## Jimmy89

deadtoaster2 said:


> So I just tried calling back again a few mins ago and this time a pre-recorded message told me that the phone number had changed and then gave me the number of 407-828-1736 to call. I looked it up and that's an Orlando number....
> 
> Anybody know anything about this? Are all of the interviews being done by WDW and then the info for the DLR sent back to California or something?



Hmmm, thats wierd, the number I have now is 1-800-722-2930 and it asked me to push certain numbers to access DLR or WDW (you know push 1 for DLR, and 2 for WDW or something like that) I'll try calling again in the morning, this is kinda wierd that all the info is different, someone on another discussion board said that they heard you have to snail-mail your app and Role Checklist instead of Fax, but then how do they conduct an interview? this is starting to get a little bit confusing. LOL


----------



## Jimmy89

Are CP's allowed to participate in all of the events that regular cast members are? I was reading about Minnies moonlight madness and it seems like a blast, can I participate if I become a CP? how about if I don't? do you need to be a cast member to play the game? When does it usually happen in may?


----------



## _frazzle

Can anyone tell me what a CM is? I know that some people use CP but some use CM and I have no idea what that means!


----------



## shastatikipunch

_frazzle said:


> Can anyone tell me what a CM is? I know that some people use CP but some use CM and I have no idea what that means!



CP stands for College Program. CM stands for Cast Member.


----------



## deadtoaster2

_frazzle said:


> Can anyone tell me what a CM is? I know that some people use CP but some use CM and I have no idea what that means!



CM is a Cast Member. Anyone who works for Disney.

CP is College Program. A student who is participating in the college program and in turn becomes a Disney CM.


----------



## deadtoaster2

I just called and lined up the interview. Mine is at 3:00 on Wednesday with Tiffany. The regular 1-800 number worked fine this time so I don't know what was going on last night.


----------



## futreWDI

Okay, real quick...

If I plan on showing up early to check in. Like around 8-8:30 am, will they let me in the Vista Way gates to sit down in line or will I have to sit in the Wallgreens parking lot...

To answer some questions from above...

They dont place you in a role till you get down there because they have not verifies your employment eligibility. your tax forms are not compete so technically they dont know if you are hirable, even though most are. If they were to place us all and then some people get down there and cant work then they would have to move people around and that would upset a lot of kids that got roles they loved etc.

Also, all CPs can participate in any CM events plus we have CP events just for us. Minnies moonlight madness, pin parties, special tours, etc are all available to us as well.


----------



## Traveliz

futreWDI said:


> Okay, real quick...
> 
> If I plan on showing up early to check in. Like around 8-8:30 am, will they let me in the Vista Way gates to sit down in line or will I have to sit in the Wallgreens parking lot...
> 
> To answer some questions from above...
> 
> They dont place you in a role till you get down there because they have not verifies your employment eligibility. your tax forms are not compete so technically they dont know if you are hirable, even though most are. If they were to place us all and then some people get down there and cant work then they would have to move people around and that would upset a lot of kids that got roles they loved etc.
> 
> Also, all CPs can participate in any CM events plus we have CP events just for us. Minnies moonlight madness, pin parties, special tours, etc are all available to us as well.



My daughter was able to go on in around 8:15/8:30 ish - I can't remember exactly what time it was but I remember reading in reality they begin checking in about 8 am.

Liz


----------



## SweaterInJune

razzery said:


> I'm very interested in doing the safari and even told my interviewer that. Did you do a regular semester or advantage? I'm only doing regular spring and since the job requires so much training I'm thinking they might just skip on me for that.



I did the spring program only...  It doesn't make a difference.  Safaris has like 300 CMs on payroll at any given time, so they take a lot of CPs.



shastatikipunch said:


> I'm really hoping for the Great Movie Ride too. My degree is in Film so Ronda figured it would be one of my favorite rides when she asked if I minded a spieling role. I hope I get it, watching the montage at the end of the ride every day would be amazing!!!!



I was almost certain that's where I was going to be placed, but nope...  I did request it when I put in for my extension and got it, but something happened back home, so I had to leave as originally scheduled.



Joanna71985 said:


> The letter will tell you the role, but it won't tell you where you will be working. You don't find this out until in FL (you find out the area Day 2, and you find out the exact place in training).



That actually depends on where they've placed you.  You will not get any specifics until you are there, but I knew I was going to be at Safaris on day 2, while my roommate only knew her area. So, it really just depends.



futreWDI said:


> If I plan on showing up early to check in. Like around 8-8:30 am, will they let me in the Vista Way gates to sit down in line or will I have to sit in the Wallgreens parking lot...



When we checked in, we got there around 7:30(we walked there and waited in that lot across the street)... We waited for about 20 minutes, then they let us on property, directed us check-in, and gave us some paperwork. We waited outside at tables until they began taking it.

I'd get there early...it can't hurt!


----------



## glendalais

Jimmy89 said:


> Yeah, it sounds kinda lame. So, the money that you earn working as a CP covers rent and food doesn't it? like it covers the essentals? I understand that I won't be making much of a profit, but I'll make enough to get by right?



You'll make enough to pay rent/utilities if you're in Disney Housing, the company will make sure you get enough hours to do that. As for Food, as long as you don't eat out too often, you'll be fine. 



Jimmy89 said:


> Are CP's allowed to participate in all of the events that regular cast members are? I was reading about Minnies moonlight madness and it seems like a blast, can I participate if I become a CP? how about if I don't? do you need to be a cast member to play the game? When does it usually happen in may?



Of course you can participate in all Cast Activities . CPers, aside from a few logistical differences, are considered regular-status Cast Members. 

The only things you can't do, at least here at the DLR, is become a Trainer or Lead (DLR)/Coordinator (WDW), for the obvious reason that you're not a permanent CM and are only around for a few months. Though I've even heard of instances at WDW of CPers making Trainer, so even that isn't set in stone. You also, for the most part, can't transfer between roles.

Other than that, you can Cross-Train (if available), and can do everything else that a regular-status CM in your area can do.


----------



## Jimmy89

I'm having a really hard time faxing my role checklist over to the DLR is anyone else having that same problem? if not can you tell me what fax number you used? please. Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy89

glendalais said:


> You'll make enough to pay rent/utilities if you're in Disney Housing, the company will make sure you get enough hours to do that. As for Food, as long as you don't eat out too often, you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can participate in all Cast Activities . CPers, aside from a few logistical differences, are considered regular-status Cast Members.
> 
> The only things you can't do, at least here at the DLR, is become a Trainer or Lead (though at WDW, there have been instances of CPers becoming Trainers), for the obvious reason that you're not a permanent CM and are only around for a few months. You also, for the most part, can't transfer between roles.
> 
> Other than that, you can Cross-Train (if available), and can do everything else that a regular-status CM in your area can do.




Thats good to know about the rent, I was having concerns about that. Thanks for clearing it up.  

And that makes me really happy that we're allowed to participate in all the CM activities too! yay


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Why do they wait to tell you? Is it because they haven't placed you for sure?



Yes. They don't assign you a location until a few weeks before you check in.



Jimmy89 said:


> Are CP's allowed to participate in all of the events that regular cast members are? I was reading about Minnies moonlight madness and it seems like a blast, can I participate if I become a CP? how about if I don't? do you need to be a cast member to play the game? When does it usually happen in may?



Yes. CPs can attend CM events.



_frazzle said:


> Can anyone tell me what a CM is? I know that some people use CP but some use CM and I have no idea what that means!



CP- College Program
CM- Cast Member

Technically CPs are CMs too.



futreWDI said:


> Okay, real quick...
> 
> If I plan on showing up early to check in. Like around 8-8:30 am, will they let me in the Vista Way gates to sit down in line or will I have to sit in the Wallgreens parking lot...



I have been able to check in at 8am for each of my CPs. I highly recommend getting there as early as possible.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> I'm having a really hard time faxing my role checklist over to the DLR is anyone else having that same problem? if not can you tell me what fax number you used? please. Thanks.



I used the number listed on the site and it worked fine. The number was 818-260-8280

Make sure you are dialing 1 before the rest of the numbers since its a long distance number (unless you are in an 818 area code).


----------



## Justy

glendalais said:


> You'll make enough to pay rent/utilities if you're in Disney Housing, the company will make sure you get enough hours to do that. As for Food, as long as you don't eat out too often, you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can participate in all Cast Activities . CPers, aside from a few logistical differences, are considered regular-status Cast Members.
> 
> The only things you can't do, at least here at the DLR, is become a Trainer or Lead (DLR)/Coordinator (WDW), for the obvious reason that you're not a permanent CM and are only around for a few months. Though I've even heard of instances at WDW of CPers making Trainer, so even that isn't set in stone. You also, for the most part, can't transfer between roles.
> 
> Other than that, you can Cross-Train (if available), and can do everything else that a regular-status CM in your area can do.



That's not entirely true. I know that in my graduating CP class here at DLR (graduation on Friday), we have more than our fair share of trainers and even a few shift leads. I know one is in hotels, one in attractions, and one in entertainment. So It is possible.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Yay! Just got an email that said they had all my stuff. Now I just have to wait XD

What are cast member events anyways?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Yay! Just got an email that said they had all my stuff. Now I just have to wait XD
> 
> What are cast member events anyways?



Good news!

CM events are various things that are only open to CMs--not to the public. For example, during my CP, we got to preview the P/P Party parade and fireworks one night before the parties actually began.  There are all kinds of things...you'll learn about them on Portal, in Eyes & Ears, or by word of mouth at work...


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Yay! Just got an email that said they had all my stuff. Now I just have to wait XD
> 
> What are cast member events anyways?



Yay!! That's great!!

There are many CM events. They include the canoe races at MK, previews of new rides/shows, previews of special event things (I did the preview for P&P parade, and MNSSHP parade), and so on. They are a lot of fun!


----------



## deadtoaster2

Okay heres a random one for the guy CM's.

How often do you have to shave to stay in the Disney Look? Everyday, or is a slight 5-oclock shadow type of deal also acceptable? 

Do you use an electric shaver or a manual razor? 

The reason I ask is simply... I am lazy and often will let my facial hair go for a week or two or more before I shave it all off. Now obviously I realize this won't be acceptable while working for Disney which I have no problem with, but again, I am lazy so if I only had to do it every other day, that would be cool.

Yeah I know, kinda random.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Good news!
> 
> CM events are various things that are only open to CMs--not to the public. For example, during my CP, we got to preview the P/P Party parade and fireworks one night before the parties actually began.  There are all kinds of things...you'll learn about them on Portal, in Eyes & Ears, or by word of mouth at work...





Joanna71985 said:


> Yay!! That's great!!
> 
> There are many CM events. They include the canoe races at MK, previews of new rides/shows, previews of special event things (I did the preview for P&P parade, and MNSSHP parade), and so on. They are a lot of fun!



Thanks guys i'm so excited!
I took out the last of my piercings today (this might have been more of a jinx) but I thought it might be good Disney karma or generate good vibes or something XD I guess we'll know in a couple of weeks.

I know being part of the program means that you get free admission to the parks, so do you get a special ID or something that you just show at the gate?




deadtoaster2 said:


> Okay heres a random one for the guy CM's.
> 
> How often do you have to shave to stay in the Disney Look? Everyday, or is a slight 5-oclock shadow type of deal also acceptable?
> 
> Do you use an electric shaver or a manual razor?
> 
> The reason I ask is simply... I am lazy and often will let my facial hair go for a week or two or more before I shave it all off. Now obviously I realize this won't be acceptable while working for Disney which I have no problem with, but again, I am lazy so if I only had to do it every other day, that would be cool.
> 
> Yeah I know, kinda random.



I'm not a guy and I don't know if your boss will be lax or anything but this is what the website said:

For all male Cast Members, mustaches are permitted, but must be neatly trimmed and not present a bushy or unkempt appearance. 
Mustaches must not extend onto or over the upper lip and must extend to the corners of the mouth, but not beyond or below the corners. 
Aside from mustaches, Cast Members are expected to be clean-shaven every day. Beards, goatees and any extreme mustache styles are prohibited.


----------



## Joanna71985

deadtoaster2 said:


> Okay heres a random one for the guy CM's.
> 
> How often do you have to shave to stay in the Disney Look? Everyday, or is a slight 5-oclock shadow type of deal also acceptable?
> 
> Do you use an electric shaver or a manual razor?
> 
> The reason I ask is simply... I am lazy and often will let my facial hair go for a week or two or more before I shave it all off. Now obviously I realize this won't be acceptable while working for Disney which I have no problem with, but again, I am lazy so if I only had to do it every other day, that would be cool.
> 
> Yeah I know, kinda random.



You have to be clean-shaven. This probably will mean shaving everyday.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks guys i'm so excited!
> I took out the last of my piercings today (this might have been more of a jinx) but I thought it might be good Disney karma or generate good vibes or something XD I guess we'll know in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I know being part of the program means that you get free admission to the parks, so do you get a special ID or something that you just show at the gate?



Nope, you just use your regular work ID. It works just like a park ticket.


----------



## deadtoaster2

Cool thanks, thats what I figured would be the case but thought I would check anyways.


----------



## jjlara21

deadtoaster2 said:


> Okay heres a random one for the guy CM's.
> 
> How often do you have to shave to stay in the Disney Look? Everyday, or is a slight 5-oclock shadow type of deal also acceptable?
> 
> Do you use an electric shaver or a manual razor?
> 
> The reason I ask is simply... I am lazy and often will let my facial hair go for a week or two or more before I shave it all off. Now obviously I realize this won't be acceptable while working for Disney which I have no problem with, but again, I am lazy so if I only had to do it every other day, that would be cool.
> 
> Yeah I know, kinda random.



I have to shave everyday but I have seen cast members with 5-oclock shadows and they get away with it. I use a manual razor and I use to have a beard but obviously I had to shave it off. I did keep my mustache though just so that I could have something.


----------



## _frazzle

Quick question. I plan on doing the PI after I graduate in 2012. What are the wages? I'd be doing an Animal Program.


----------



## glendalais

Justy said:


> That's not entirely true. I know that in my graduating CP class here at DLR (graduation on Friday), we have more than our fair share of trainers and even a few shift leads. I know one is in hotels, one in attractions, and one in entertainment. So It is possible.



Eh? It might just be Parks Food & Beverage than, I know that, for us at least, making a CPer a Trainer or Lead over a regular-status CM would result in a Union Grievance demanding the decision be reversed, to say the least. 

But if they're doing it in the other LOBs, all the more power to them, I say. I know there are some CPers in my area who should be Trainer, and in some cases with a bit more time, Lead. 



deadtoaster2 said:


> Okay heres a random one for the guy CM's.
> 
> How often do you have to shave to stay in the Disney Look? Everyday, or is a slight 5-oclock shadow type of deal also acceptable?
> 
> Do you use an electric shaver or a manual razor?
> 
> The reason I ask is simply... I am lazy and often will let my facial hair go for a week or two or more before I shave it all off. Now obviously I realize this won't be acceptable while working for Disney which I have no problem with, but again, I am lazy so if I only had to do it every other day, that would be cool.
> 
> Yeah I know, kinda random.



It honestly depends on who's Lead/Manager, there are some who are more lax than others.

However, the rule of thumb, and the one I'm go by (I'm lazy, too lol) is that you should shave each day that you work.


----------



## Jimmy89

deadtoaster2 said:


> I used the number listed on the site and it worked fine. The number was 818-260-8280
> 
> Make sure you are dialing 1 before the rest of the numbers since its a long distance number (unless you are in an 818 area code).



I tried that number like 7 times now. IDK whats wrong with it. It keeps cancelling the call half way through and IDK why. Is anyone else having this problem? I'm dialing 1-818-260-8280 for the DLR program. Ugggh its really frustrating.


----------



## Jimmy89

You know what I think it went through. I tried it about 10 min ago and it didn't cancel it. Will they e-mail me if they got it? or can I call them and see?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jimmy89 said:


> You know what I think it went through. I tried it about 10 min ago and it didn't cancel it. Will they e-mail me if they got it? or can I call them and see?



They will email you but you can also call them just to make sure


----------



## Jimmy89

Yay, I had my interview tonight and it was amazing. my interviewer was Kathy and I don't think I could have done anybetter. I'm really excited. She said it takes 2 weeks to hear an answer? Hopefully it'll be a little faster. OMG i'm so excited.


----------



## Jimmy89

Also, I've heard about the bus system in WDW, but how is transportation in DLR? Is it too far to ride a bike or ride the bus? Is a Car a neccessity on the DLR? I mean its not too far from home, (I'm in Tucson) so its feasable to bring my car, but I would rather not deal with gas and insurance if I don't have to.


----------



## jjlara21

Jimmy89 said:


> Also, I've heard about the bus system in WDW, but how is transportation in DLR? Is it too far to ride a bike or ride the bus? Is a Car a neccessity on the DLR? I mean its not too far from home, (I'm in Tucson) so its feasable to bring my car, but I would rather not deal with gas and insurance if I don't have to.



Hello,
The DLR is not far from the housing you will be staying at. Its only a few miles up the road. I have seen quite a few cast members ride their bikes and a lot more take the city bus. A car is not neccessary. I did bring mine though because I did not want to rely on the bus system to go to the store or wherever I need to go. It is just more convienent.
I have taken the bus to work a few times and it was fine and you do get an extra dollar for everytime you take the bus or carpool to work.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jimmy89 said:


> Also, I've heard about the bus system in WDW, but how is transportation in DLR? Is it too far to ride a bike or ride the bus? Is a Car a neccessity on the DLR? I mean its not too far from home, (I'm in Tucson) so its feasable to bring my car, but I would rather not deal with gas and insurance if I don't have to.



First, congrats on the interview!

The previous poster gave you some good information. For the DLR you really don't need a car. For WDW it sounds like it would be pretty necessary. That means I have to drive my car cross country by myself XD

Oh well, good self reflection time I guess...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I read a quick thing on disabilities paper work on here before but I can't find it or remember what it said. 

When do you fill out this paperwork, when you apply or when you get to Florida? I'm hypoglycemic and I have thoracic outlet syndrome which means I can't lift very heavy things. Would those be something to put on the disabilities paperwork or just mention to my manager?


EDIT: I also forgot to ask about CP nametags. Do they still put your college on your nametag? Is it by itself or along with your hometown? I'm transferring from a Jr college to a university for the semester after my CP. I'll be accepted but not an actual student at the university yet because i'll still have another semester before I transfer (The semester at disney). Would I be allowed to put my new university?

Does anyone have a recent picture of their CP nametag?


----------



## SweaterInJune

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I read a quick thing on disabilities paper work on here before but I can't find it or remember what it said.
> 
> When do you fill out this paperwork, when you apply or when you get to Florida? I'm hypoglycemic and I have thoracic outlet syndrome which means I can't lift very heavy things. Would those be something to put on the disabilities paperwork or just mention to my manager?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also forgot to ask about CP nametags. Do they still put your college on your nametag? Is it by itself or along with your hometown? I'm transferring from a Jr college to a university for the semester after my CP. I'll be accepted but not an actual student at the university yet because i'll still have another semester before I transfer (The semester at disney). Would I be allowed to put my new university?
> 
> Does anyone have a recent picture of their CP nametag?



I would ask about disability info when your interviewer asks you if you have any questions.  I imagine this could be important for them to consider...moreso the TOS...  It may affect where you will be placed--it may not, but they may want to know now so they can put you at the most suitable role from the beginning   If not, they can tell you how to deal with it...

As for tags...when I did my CP, it was my uni.  I'm pretty sure it goes by wherever you were a student at prior to, but that is another question to ask during your interview.  That seems to change.  When I applied in 2003 we could have Uni name or home town.  When I went in 2007, it was just Uni name and we got no say...

It never hurts to ask though...Sorry no pics.  My tag is in the Chicago area--far from here!


----------



## deadtoaster2

SweaterInJune said:


> Sorry no pics.  My tag is in the Chicago area--far from here!



They let you keep them? I thought you had to return them when you leave the program.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Do you have to put the town you're currently living in? I'd rather put where i'm originally from


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Jimmy89 said:


> Yay, I had my interview tonight and it was amazing. my interviewer was Kathy and I don't think I could have done anybetter. I'm really excited. She said it takes 2 weeks to hear an answer? Hopefully it'll be a little faster. OMG i'm so excited.



My 2 week mark from my interview is on monday. I'd be really ok finding out on monday lol... GOOD LUCK TO YOU! lol it will be the longest couple of weeks of your life!


----------



## SweaterInJune

At WDW you get to keep your nametag.  I don't know about DLR.  You might be able to pick a different town, but as I said, in 2007, it was Uni name only for CPs.  I'm not sure what the deal is now.  

When you accept your offer, it will ask for the info then.

Good luck to everyone... hopefully you all hear something soon!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> At WDW you get to keep your nametag.  I don't know about DLR.  You might be able to pick a different town, but as I said, in 2007, it was Uni name only for CPs.  I'm not sure what the deal is now.
> 
> When you accept your offer, it will ask for the info then.
> 
> Good luck to everyone... hopefully you all hear something soon!



Aww man I really don't want a community college to be on my nametag XD


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

Does anyone know the CM discounts for the resort spas - specifically, the GF?    I can't find it on the hub.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Aww man I really don't want a community college to be on my nametag XD



My sentiments exactly! What program are you doing? I'll be Fall 09 so if youre spring, try to find out for the rest of us!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> My sentiments exactly! What program are you doing? I'll be Fall 09 so if youre spring, try to find out for the rest of us!



I'm hoping to do Spring Advantage so i'll be sure to fill everyone in!


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm in the program right now - and yes every CP gets their college listed on their nametag - it helps to identify who the CPs are. It'll be the instiution that you are currently enrolled in.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm in the program right now - and yes every CP gets their college listed on their nametag - it helps to identify who the CPs are. It'll be the instiution that you are currently enrolled in.



Oh man, that's gonna be embarassing XD


----------



## Berlioz70

Do NOT be embaressed by a community college - over 50% of our country's college students attend a community college and it's one of the greatest educational resources our country has. I see a lot of community colleges on nametags so don't even think twice about it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Berlioz70 said:


> Do NOT be embaressed by a community college - over 50% of our country's college students attend a community college and it's one of the greatest educational resources our country has. I see a lot of community colleges on nametags so don't even think twice about it.



Thanks. I had to go to community college because I can't afford a major university yet but I still wanted to get credits. I guess i'm still a little embarassed about it because all my friends went off to big universities. I just don't want someone to be like "what college IS THAT??!" Haha, oh well. At least I won't graduate 40,000 dollars in debt when I can take core classes for cheap right? 

Your blog is great btw! I'm hoping to be a character performer in the fall. I'm a terrible dancer though so I don't know if I could pass the audition XD 

The only character performer roles i've heard of are the "friends of" roles. Can you be anything else?


----------



## deadtoaster2

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks. I had to go to community college because I can't afford a major university yet but I still wanted to get credits. I guess i'm still a little embarassed about it because all my friends went off to big universities. I just don't want someone to be like "what college IS THAT??!" Haha, oh well. At least I won't graduate 40,000 dollars in debt when I can take core classes for cheap right?



I am in the same situation as you and I kinda felt the same way about having it on the tag. But it'll be alright, I was kinda hoping for a hometown as well but it doesn't really matter if you think about it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

deadtoaster2 said:


> I am in the same situation as you and I kinda felt the same way about having it on the tag. But it'll be alright, I was kinda hoping for a hometown as well but it doesn't really matter if you think about it.



That's true. I was just thinking that it would be a good conversation starter with guests though if they were from the same hometown. No one is going to be able to talk to me about my community college XD I'll just have to entertain the guests some other way!


----------



## deadtoaster2

Seewhatimesdone said:


> No one is going to be able to talk to me about my community college XD I'll just have to entertain the guests some other way!


Yeah that's for sure. Nobody had ever even heard of the program at my school when I made an appointment to talk with a councilor about it. Oh well, like you said, there will be other convo starters,


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

deadtoaster2 said:


> Yeah that's for sure. Nobody had ever even heard of the program at my school when I made an appointment to talk with a councilor about it. Oh well, like you said, there will be other convo starters,



XD I haven't talked to my councilor yet. I'm interested to see what they'll say. I'm not really sure how this is supposed to work; since i'm taking a year off to do this program I don't know how i'm supposed to stay "enrolled" in school. Do I just tell the school that i'm taking the time off?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks. I had to go to community college because I can't afford a major university yet but I still wanted to get credits. I guess i'm still a little embarassed about it because all my friends went off to big universities. I just don't want someone to be like "what college IS THAT??!" Haha, oh well. At least I won't graduate 40,000 dollars in debt when I can take core classes for cheap right?



Don't be embarrassed by that!  Please...  Trust me...I went to a large, well-known university--not Ivy League--but it is certainly known: West Virginia University.  I didn't want it on there either.  In all honesty, I'm $30,000 in debt and I can't even get a hold of professors who were supposed to be references--despite working like a madwoman and graduating Cum Laude.  It's not all it's cracked up to be. You'll be surprised anyhow...people still may know where you're from. And if they don't, and they're interested, trust me, they'll ask!  

That's the least of your concerns, so, please, don't give it another thought.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> XD I haven't talked to my councilor yet. I'm interested to see what they'll say. I'm not really sure how this is supposed to work; since i'm taking a year off to do this program I don't know how i'm supposed to stay "enrolled" in school. Do I just tell the school that i'm taking the time off?



First off, don't tell them that you're going for a year--you're not!  You're technically only going for the program you're accepted for.  If you want to stay longer, they'll tell you when you can apply for extension.  As far as the school is concerned, you'll be taking a semester off.

Once you get your packet, you will get information on what to discuss with your guidance staff--typically only about credits.  If you aren't getting credits through them, for either Disney or on-line courses, then you won't be "enrolled".  You're  not going to pay tuition for no reason.  You'll be taking a leave of absence.  You may have to reapply to your school once you return--never a big deal.  You can usually do it all in a brief meeting.

Hope that helps a bit... I had graduated before I did my program, so I didn't even discuss this with my advisers...


----------



## Jimmy89

jjlara21 said:


> Hello,
> The DLR is not far from the housing you will be staying at. Its only a few miles up the road. I have seen quite a few cast members ride their bikes and a lot more take the city bus. A car is not neccessary. I did bring mine though because I did not want to rely on the bus system to go to the store or wherever I need to go. It is just more convienent.
> I have taken the bus to work a few times and it was fine and you do get an extra dollar for everytime you take the bus or carpool to work.




Thats kewl.  What about groceries and other neccesities like that. Is there a grocery store or something within walking or bike riding distance?



Seewhatimesdone said:


> First, congrats on the interview!
> 
> The previous poster gave you some good information. For the DLR you really don't need a car. For WDW it sounds like it would be pretty necessary. That means I have to drive my car cross country by myself XD
> 
> Oh well, good self reflection time I guess...



That sucks. I hate driving long distances. LOL i always end up super tired for days after the trip is over.  lol





epfootballcutie04 said:


> My 2 week mark from my interview is on monday. I'd be really ok finding out on monday lol... GOOD LUCK TO YOU! lol it will be the longest couple of weeks of your life!



Thank you so much. I really hope I get in! I'm so excited.


----------



## onelostsockie

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Aww man I really don't want a community college to be on my nametag XD



Like it has said before, nothing wrong with a community college! Sometimes I giggle at the people at the University here taking the exact same courses with 5x the number of people in a class and 3x the cost. But then I giggled at myself for wanting to go there so bad after I get my AA next term.

I had "Pensacola Junior College" on my nametag and all the time I would get "Where is Pensacola?!"
So I "Lost" it to get a new one with Pensacola, FL on it. That day I had to wear a man's nametag with some weird foreign name I couldn't even pronounce. I think they take a few of dollars out of your paycheck for a new tag, but I am not too sure.
From then on I got "Oh, you are from Florida! You must be a local!"
Yeah. Sure...if local means 8 hours away from WDW


----------



## _frazzle

You don't have the option to get your hometown on it instead? I go to Orange County Community College and there's like 8 Orange County's in the US so I think it would get annoying after awhile haha.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> First off, don't tell them that you're going for a year--you're not!  You're technically only going for the program you're accepted for.  If you want to stay longer, they'll tell you when you can apply for extension.  As far as the school is concerned, you'll be taking a semester off.



Is it a difficult process to apply for an extension? I'd really like to extend into the fall.



SweaterInJune said:


> Once you get your packet, you will get information on what to discuss with your guidance staff--typically only about credits.  If you aren't getting credits through them, for either Disney or on-line courses, then you won't be "enrolled".  You're  not going to pay tuition for no reason.  You'll be taking a leave of absence.  You may have to reapply to your school once you return--never a big deal.  You can usually do it all in a brief meeting.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit... I had graduated before I did my program, so I didn't even discuss this with my advisers...




I don't think i'll be able to get credits through the program so that's okay; I don't know if i'm planning on taking any of the courses anyway. It's just that one of Disney's requirements was that you have to be enrolled in a university, but once I start the program I won't really be enrolled anymore so I didn't know if that would cause a problem XD


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is it a difficult process to apply for an extension? I'd really like to extend into the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think i'll be able to get credits through the program so that's okay; I don't know if i'm planning on taking any of the courses anyway. It's just that one of Disney's requirements was that you have to be enrolled in a university, but once I start the program I won't really be enrolled anymore so I didn't know if that would cause a problem XD



From my understanding, you just have to be enrolled at the time you APPLY. Once you're down there working, you no longer have to be a student, which is nice! I'm thinking of taking a couple of the classes from the CP  but i know that my school won't offer credit for them but that's fine with me. I'm doing it more for the networking and experience than for the credit. 

As far as extending goes, i would like to find out more about that, too. My question is how many times can you extend? For instance, I applied for Spring Advantage and i want to extend through the fall... but say that i got accepted for regular spring: Could I extend for Spring Advantage AND extend again for the Fall?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

epfootballcutie04 said:


> From my understanding, you just have to be enrolled at the time you APPLY. Once you're down there working, you no longer have to be a student, which is nice! I'm thinking of taking a couple of the classes from the CP  but i know that my school won't offer credit for them but that's fine with me. I'm doing it more for the networking and experience than for the credit.
> 
> As far as extending goes, i would like to find out more about that, too. My question is how many times can you extend? For instance, I applied for Spring Advantage and i want to extend through the fall... but say that i got accepted for regular spring: Could I extend for Spring Advantage AND extend again for the Fall?



I don't know exactly what the extending process is but I know if you're in the Spring program you can extend into the Spring Advantage


----------



## csaribay

_frazzle said:


> You don't have the option to get your hometown on it instead? I go to Orange County Community College and there's like 8 Orange County's in the US so I think it would get annoying after awhile haha.



They used to offer you the option as part of your hire paperwork, though it seems pretty universal now: you will get your school, at least to start. Having said that, you can purchase another nametag at costuming for $5 (directly deducted from your paycheck) with your hometown if you'd like... for instance:






All you need to do is ask!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

csaribay said:


> They used to offer you the option as part of your hire paperwork, though it seems pretty universal now: you will get your school, at least to start. Having said that, you can purchase another nametag at costuming for $5 (directly deducted from your paycheck) with your hometown if you'd like... for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is ask!



Thanks for the post! I'd like a nametag with my hometown<3


----------



## SweaterInJune

epfootballcutie04 said:


> From my understanding, you just have to be enrolled at the time you APPLY. Once you're down there working, you no longer have to be a student, which is nice! I'm thinking of taking a couple of the classes from the CP  but i know that my school won't offer credit for them but that's fine with me. I'm doing it more for the networking and experience than for the credit.
> 
> As far as extending goes, i would like to find out more about that, too. My question is how many times can you extend? For instance, I applied for Spring Advantage and i want to extend through the fall... but say that i got accepted for regular spring: Could I extend for Spring Advantage AND extend again for the Fall?



This is absolutely correct!  It's only that you must be a student when you apply.  This is how you are able to do the program just after graduation.

DO take a course!  I didn't and as such, regret it.  A lot of missed opportunities for me there!



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is it a difficult process to apply for an extension? I'd really like to extend into the fall.



Not at all...as long as your record is clean (No, or very few call-ins/late shifts/reprimands/etc.) it is almost guaranteed.  It is also possible to switch your role or work location at that time.  Everything is done on the HUB...  Very simple to do...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> This is absolutely correct!  It's only that you must be a student when you apply.  This is how you are able to do the program just after graduation.
> 
> DO take a course!  I didn't and as such, regret it.  A lot of missed opportunities for me there!
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all...as long as your record is clean (No, or very few call-ins/late shifts/reprimands/etc.) it is almost guaranteed.  It is also possible to switch your role or work location at that time.  Everything is done on the HUB...  Very simple to do...



I think I will probably switch my role just to change things up a little unless I REALLY love the role i'm in XD

Does anyone know if you can room with someone in the Spring program if you are in the Spring Advantage program?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know if you can room with someone in the Spring program if you are in the Spring Advantage program?



Usually not because they try to fill and clear apartments all at the same time...  There are exceptions, but typically not based on your preferences...


----------



## disneychickforever

Can you go from Spring to Fall without signing up for Spring Advantage or would you have to sign up for Spring Advantage to go to Fall?


----------



## SweaterInJune

disneychickforever said:


> Can you go from Spring to Fall without signing up for Spring Advantage or would you have to sign up for Spring Advantage to go to Fall?



If you're down for spring, you can extend through the summer, and then extend again into the fall.

If you're spring advantage, you can extend into the fall.

I'm fairly certain that you can't extend from spring through the fall in one go though...unless something has changed.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Usually not because they try to fill and clear apartments all at the same time...  There are exceptions, but typically not based on your preferences...



Aww oh well. I met this really cool girl on facebook and we were thinking about rooming together but she's spring and i'm spring advantage. 

Are you doing Spring Advantage Nell?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Aww oh well. I met this really cool girl on facebook and we were thinking about rooming together but she's spring and i'm spring advantage.
> 
> Are you doing Spring Advantage Nell?



Well...sort of...haha!  I'll be Full-Time and living off-property...  I finished school before my CP, so I can't do another one unless I go back, which is pointless if I can just go work anyway    I'll definitely be there the entire time though  

The best the two of you will probably be able to do is get the same complex... I highly recommend Chatham...  Patterson wasn't open when I was down, so it might be good too...  Vista was completely renovated spring '07, so it's not bad at all, but I definitely preferred Chatham, personally.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Well...sort of...haha!  I'll be Full-Time and living off-property...  I finished school before my CP, so I can't do another one unless I go back, which is pointless if I can just go work anyway    I'll definitely be there the entier time though
> 
> The best the two of you will probably be able to do is get the same complex... I highly recommend Chatham...  Patterson wasn't open when I was down, so it might be good too...  Vista was completely renovated spring '07, so it's not bad at all, but I definitely preferred Chatham, personally.



Yeah i'm hoping for Chatham; more space and less noise   Full time, that's so exciting! Are you going back to your old safari job? Hopefully i'll see you there. Like I said before I think a meeting from the DIS boards would be fun. Plus you alumi can help show us newbies the ropes XD


----------



## fraggle551

I see you guys talking about extending, and I have a question.  I plan on doing Fall '09 - August 2009 through January 2010.  If I want to extend, when would I be able to extend to, and what would that portion of my program be called?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Yeah i'm hoping for Chatham; more space and less noise   Full time, that's so exciting! Are you going back to your old safari job? Hopefully i'll see you there. Like I said before I think a meeting from the DIS boards would be fun. Plus you alumi can help show us newbies the ropes XD



We will most definitely have to meet up   I can show you my parking prowess  (No matter where I park at the Studios, I can pick the right place to sit on the tram, so that when it stops, I'm right by my car...it's a ridiculous skill).    I'm always up for meet-ups though!  Also, the "Maelstrom: Arctic Safari" became quite a hit...haha.

I'm not going back to Safaris...I want a change.  I'm looking into Front Desk and Cosmetology.  Possibly BBB, as another option.  Those are my top choices though.  I need a change and I'd like something with promotion/network potential.  Safaris has about 300 CM's, so even though you know most everyone, it's even more difficult than other attractions to go anywhere with it.  It was great to have down as my CP though...it's one of the most challenging CP roles from what I've heard


----------



## jjlara21

Jimmy89 said:


> Thats kewl.  What about groceries and other neccesities like that. Is there a grocery store or something within walking or bike riding distance?
> 
> Yeah there are some grocerey stores around here like there is a vons down the street and the nearest wal mart is like a mile away but i heard that its not 24 hrs.


----------



## SweaterInJune

fraggle551 said:


> I see you guys talking about extending, and I have a question.  I plan on doing Fall '09 - August 2009 through January 2010.  If I want to extend, when would I be able to extend to, and what would that portion of my program be called?



You would start with Fall '09, extend through the spring, and then extend again though summer.  I don't think you're allowed to extend over a year though.  A year after your initial starting date, you would either go full-time or part-time and live off property--or go seasonal, and return to school.


----------



## jjlara21

Has anyone ever switched roles at the DLR program? I am not liking my job and I was wondering if it would be possible to switch roles. Is it difficult to? Do they even let you?


----------



## deadtoaster2

jjlara21 said:


> Has anyone ever switched roles at the DLR program? I am not liking my job and I was wondering if it would be possible to switch roles. Is it difficult to? Do they even let you?



Have you tried talking with your manager? I guess the worst thing they could say is no. The CP website does say that once you accept a role you are stuck with it for the duration but if you went and spoke with the manager they may possibly make an exception depending on why you wanted to switch.
What is your current role?


----------



## MephamKickliner09

fraggle551 said:


> I see you guys talking about extending, and I have a question.  I plan on doing Fall '09 - August 2009 through January 2010.  If I want to extend, when would I be able to extend to, and what would that portion of my program be called?



i see you live on Long Island. so do i!! wat school are going too???


----------



## jjlara21

deadtoaster2 said:


> Have you tried talking with your manager? I guess the worst thing they could say is no. The CP website does say that once you accept a role you are stuck with it for the duration but if you went and spoke with the manager they may possibly make an exception depending on why you wanted to switch.
> What is your current role?



I am outdoor vending.


----------



## fraggle551

MephamKickliner09 said:


> i see you live on Long Island. so do i!! wat school are going too???



I go to college in CT, Sacred Heart University.  Im from Suffolk County.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

fraggle551 said:


> I go to college in CT, Sacred Heart University.  Im from Suffolk County.



I went to a Sacred Heart high school for two years. Some of the best years of my life


----------



## Jimmy89

jjlara21 said:


> Jimmy89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats kewl.  What about groceries and other neccesities like that. Is there a grocery store or something within walking or bike riding distance?
> 
> Yeah there are some grocerey stores around here like there is a vons down the street and the nearest wal mart is like a mile away but i heard that its not 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kewl thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## MephamKickliner09

fraggle551 said:


> I go to college in CT, Sacred Heart University.  Im from Suffolk County.



cool!! im from Nassau County.


----------



## glendalais

jjlara21 said:


> Has anyone ever switched roles at the DLR program? I am not liking my job and I was wondering if it would be possible to switch roles. Is it difficult to? Do they even let you?



Generally, you're not really supposed to switch roles while in the CP. However, if the situation is that bad, perhaps talk to your Management Team and the CP people and see if anything can be done.

They might be more inclined to consider it if you're willing to transfer within Park Food & Beverage Operations (i.e. from ODV to Quick Service Restaurants or to Table Service) than if you want to transfer to another LOB all-together.


----------



## jjlara21

deadtoaster2 said:


> Have you tried talking with your manager? I guess the worst thing they could say is no. The CP website does say that once you accept a role you are stuck with it for the duration but if you went and spoke with the manager they may possibly make an exception depending on why you wanted to switch.
> What is your current role?



OK thank you. I did and she said she will see what she can do


----------



## jjlara21

glendalais said:


> Generally, you're not really supposed to switch roles while in the CP. However, if the situation is that bad, perhaps talk to your Management Team and the CP people and see if anything can be done.
> 
> They might be more inclined to consider it if you're willing to transfer within Park Food & Beverage Operations (i.e. from ODV to Quick Service Restaurants or to Table Service) than if you want to transfer to another LOB all-together.




Thank you


----------



## MKandy

I'm waiting for my acceptance letter.

On the letter will it say what role I am? I know that it won't have any specifics on there, but will it at least tell me the general role? Or do they make me wait in agony til I get to WDW?

Have a magical day.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

MKandy said:


> I'm waiting for my acceptance letter.
> 
> On the letter will it say what role I am? I know that it won't have any specifics on there, but will it at least tell me the general role? Or do they make me wait in agony til I get to WDW?
> 
> Have a magical day.



It will tell you the general role like, attractions, FF&B, but you won't know the exact location after the day after you arrive.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys, I'm applying for the WDWCP Summer 09... but I'm from the UK! Are there any other Internationals out there?! I've been to WDW three times but I've only ever seen English people at Epcot... I hope you guys don't hate me *** I'm British... I'm nice, honest! x


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Also, as I'm international I've got to apply with a CV/resume. Anyone got any tips on what they're looking for?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys, I'm applying for the WDWCP Summer 09... but I'm from the UK! Are there any other Internationals out there?! I've been to WDW three times but I've only ever seen English people at Epcot... I hope you guys don't hate me *** I'm British... I'm nice, honest! x



How can you hate British people?! They're so awesome! I wish I was british XD I'm not International, but i'm hoping to mingle with some Internationals so maybe i'll see you there


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys, I'm applying for the WDWCP Summer 09... but I'm from the UK! Are there any other Internationals out there?! I've been to WDW three times but I've only ever seen English people at Epcot... I hope you guys don't hate me *** I'm British... I'm nice, honest! x



Welcome!  Let us know how the application process goes.  I'm not an international (I am now--working in Germany), but not at WDW.  Anyhow, I'll be back there starting in January, so if you get in, I'd love to meet you.  I had a lot of International friends on my CP (Mostly from the UK and Norway).  My Norwegian friends will all be back next summer so that's exciting.  

I, personally, love England...  I've been there a few times.  Still remember my way around London from my first trip--which is no easy feat.  I love having friends all over the world, from my CP and from being a professional magician.  I'm always happy to add more  



InventorsDaughter said:


> Also, as I'm international I've got to apply with a CV/resume. Anyone got any tips on what they're looking for?



Generally, just your work experience (especially guest service jobs).  In your letter, just express why you're interested in doing the program and what you hope to get from it. Be sure to show that you're excited about Disney.  Do you hope to work in the pavilion at Epcot or somewhere else?  If the pavilion, say something which reinforces wanting to expose others to your culture. I can ask any specific questions you may have to my Norwegian or British friends who have done the ICP, so let me know...

Anyhow, exciting...you'll love it!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Thanks for the advice! I guess my only real question at the minute is will being a CP ruin the magic?

I'm soooo excited about applying, I'm not going for the Epcot World Showcase though because, to be honest, I think I have a better chance just applying for the summer work experience.

I can't wait though!

Ooh, I do have one question for previous internationals: How soon after submitting your resume were you contacted??

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

csaribay said:


> They used to offer you the option as part of your hire paperwork, though it seems pretty universal now: you will get your school, at least to start. Having said that, you can purchase another nametag at costuming for $5 (directly deducted from your paycheck) with your hometown if you'd like... for instance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to do is ask!



Thanks Chris! If you purchase another name tag, are you penalized or looked down on for any reason by management? Also, do you wear both name tags at the same time or are you supposed to pick one? I figure mine would be redundant being "Austin Community College" "Austin, TX" but if there's the off chance that I could put my new University, Its in Dallas so I'd like to have both Dallas and Austin to talk about.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks Chris! If you purchase another name tag, are you penalized or looked down on for any reason by management? Also, do you wear both name tags at the same time or are you supposed to pick one? I figure mine would be redundant being "Austin Community College" "Austin, TX" but if there's the off chance that I could put my new University, Its in Dallas so I'd like to have both Dallas and Austin to talk about.



Oooh you're from Austin? I love it there! I like Dallas a lot too. A few years ago I lived in Houston. I hated it there but it was a good experience XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks Chris! If you purchase another name tag, are you penalized or looked down on for any reason by management? Also, do you wear both name tags at the same time or are you supposed to pick one? I figure mine would be redundant being "Austin Community College" "Austin, TX" but if there's the off chance that I could put my new University, Its in Dallas so I'd like to have both Dallas and Austin to talk about.



You only wear one at a time...    You'd look pretty silly w/ 2 tags on.  No they don't put it on your record if you get a new tag...  Just don't make a habit of getting a new one all the time.  That wouldn't look very responsible.  



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oooh you're from Austin? I love it there! I like Dallas a lot too. A few years ago I lived in Houston. I hated it there but it was a good experience XD



I was born in Brenham(outside of Houston).  I have tons of family & friends in and around Houston.  In 2005, I worked for the Texas Shakespeare Festival which is in residence every year at Kilgore College (near Longview).  And there you have it folks, I've lived in the smallest towns of east Texas...hahaha...

I love TX!  Once a Texan, always a Texan...  I mostly grew up near Chicago though, aside from my first few years in TX and GA.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> I was born in Brenham(outside of Houston).  I have tons of family & friends in and around Houston.  In 2005, I worked for the Texas Shakespeare Festival which is in residence every year at Kilgore College (near Longview).  And there you have it folks, I've lived in the smallest towns of east Texas...hahaha...
> 
> I love TX!  Once a Texan, always a Texan...  I mostly grew up near Chicago though, aside from my first few years in TX and GA.




Haha i'm from Seattle so when I lived there I was like 0_0 It was just so different from home. But the best friends i've ever had live there. It's like everyone that grows up in Houston loves it but people that move there don't like it XD It's wierd like that. It's like you said with the whole Texas pride thing haha. I've always wanted to go to Chicago being a huge jazz enthusiast


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oooh you're from Austin? I love it there! I like Dallas a lot too. A few years ago I lived in Houston. I hated it there but it was a good experience XD



I was born in Houston then moved to Austin shortly after. I love Austin, but I'm excited to move to Dallas after my CP to go to the University of North Texas in Denton, just north of Dallas. Austin is amazing but I feel its so chill that its made me lazy. haha. I definitely plan to come back after college though. If you ever want to visit Austin again, I'd be glad to show you around! Hooray Texas! haha


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> I'm waiting for my acceptance letter.
> 
> On the letter will it say what role I am? I know that it won't have any specifics on there, but will it at least tell me the general role? Or do they make me wait in agony til I get to WDW?
> 
> Have a magical day.



Yes, the letter will have the role in it.



fraggle551 said:


> I see you guys talking about extending, and I have a question.  I plan on doing Fall '09 - August 2009 through January 2010.  If I want to extend, when would I be able to extend to, and what would that portion of my program be called?



If you were on Fall 09, and wanted to extend, you would be there til May 2010. The info to extend would come out about a month before the end of your current program.



disneychickforever said:


> Can you go from Spring to Fall without signing up for Spring Advantage or would you have to sign up for Spring Advantage to go to Fall?



Do you mean by extending? Because you can do Spring and extend, without having to do Advantage.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know if you can room with someone in the Spring program if you are in the Spring Advantage program?



Most likely not. They put people together from check-in dates.



epfootballcutie04 said:


> As far as extending goes, i would like to find out more about that, too. My question is how many times can you extend? For instance, I applied for Spring Advantage and i want to extend through the fall... but say that i got accepted for regular spring: Could I extend for Spring Advantage AND extend again for the Fall?



You can be in FL up to a year before having to leave. So you could be there Jan-Jan, May-May, ect.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is it a difficult process to apply for an extension? I'd really like to extend into the fall.



Nope, it's not. Just make sure your record card is clean, and it shouldn't be a problem.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> The only character performer roles i've heard of are the "friends of" roles. Can you be anything else?



No. You can do performing in parades (if chosen), but CPs can't do equity.



deadtoaster2 said:


> They let you keep them? I thought you had to return them when you leave the program.



Yep, you can keep them.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Joanna71985 said:


> No. You can do performing in parades (if chosen), but CPs can't do equity.



Hmmm....I had never thought about that before!!!  I was about to say, but what if you are already Equity...but clearly not because they would never pay a CP Equity wages, or hours...haha.  So, yeah, if you're already Equity...odds are that Entertainment would be out for your CP (you'd likely be breaking your Equity contract if you worked non-Equity).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm sorry but i'm totally lost about "equity" XD


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> Hmmm....I had never thought about that before!!!  I was about to say, but what if you are already Equity...but clearly not because they would never pay a CP Equity wages, or hours...haha.  So, yeah, if you're already Equity...odds are that Entertainment would be out for your CP (you'd likely be breaking your Equity contract if you worked non-Equity).



If you were Equity, you would not be able to do the CP (since you have to be FT, and not sure about PT). And CPs are not allowed to be in Equity (they would have to audition after their CP ended).



Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm sorry but i'm totally lost about "equity" XD



It's a union group for entertainment. Equity covers the singing roles, dancing roles, ect. Roles like all the roles in Finding Nemo, the 4 leads in FotLK, the Tumble Monkeys, the dancers/Gaston/Belle in BatB, and so on.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Joanna71985 said:


> If you were Equity, you would not be able to do the CP (since you have to be FT, and not sure about PT). And CPs are not allowed to be in Equity (they would have to audition after their CP ended).



Well, you could do the CP...just not as a performer(or any other role that would break your Equity agreement)--AEA members do have to put food on the table when they aren't acting.  Of course, I doubt anyone who is Equity would be going after CP jobs for the most part.  Especially when they can audition for the shows and make more than double the pay, if cast...

I've had several friends who were Equity cast into WDW shows...and several who earned their Equity there...

It makes perfect sense--I just had never given this any thought.  It's a good point though!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

So what does Equity ensure? If CPs can't have equity that gives me a feeling we're going to be underpaid XD


----------



## daniam2188

Seewhatimesdone said:


> So what does Equity ensure? If CPs can't have equity that gives me a feeling we're going to be underpaid XD




Actors Equity is a labor union for professional actors/singers/dancers.  Essentially it ensures that performers in professional theater get paid as much as they should and are legally represented as they should be.  It works in the same way that any other labor union works in the us.

For more in depth info search Actors Equity in google (it won't let me post the link because this is my first post...) and their homepage will come up.

P.S. Hi!  I've been lurking for a while and I've never seen this question fully answered, so I thought I would clear it up.  I'm applying for this coming Spring


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

daniam2188 said:


> Actors Equity is a labor union for professional actors/singers/dancers.  Essentially it ensures that performers in professional theater get paid as much as they should and are legally represented as they should be.  It works in the same way that any other labor union works in the us.
> 
> For more in depth info search Actors Equity in google (it won't let me post the link because this is my first post...) and their homepage will come up.
> 
> P.S. Hi!  I've been lurking for a while and I've never seen this question fully answered, so I thought I would clear it up.  I'm applying for this coming Spring



Welcome! Thanks for the info. That makes me wary that CPs can't be involved in the union XD I guess we really are going to be worked underpaid and overworked. Oh well


----------



## deadtoaster2

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Welcome! Thanks for the info. That makes me wary that CPs can't be involved in the union XD I guess we really are going to be worked underpaid and overworked. Oh well



If I am not mistaken CM's working in Attractions also have a union. Probably because of the liability I would imagine. That might just be at the DLR, not sure about WDW but it's probably the same.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

deadtoaster2 said:


> If I am not mistaken CM's working in Attractions also have a union. Probably because of the liability I would imagine. That might just be at the DLR, not sure about WDW but it's probably the same.



Yes but CPs wouldn't be allowed to be part of it


----------



## SweaterInJune

Remember folks...the CP is an internship, not a job...therfore, no union. The pay isn't great, but MANY internships don't pay at all...

Also...I've never made a higher per-hour wage (I'm not talking salaried work--I do also work in the entertainment industry...of course if I broke that down per actual hour involved--I still migh be right) than when I worked at WDW on my CP...

Really explains how the US government values a college education, no?   I graduated with high distinction and have always been in the top % of my class.  I'm outgoing, friendly, and an extremely hard worker.  Every time I seem to go for a job with a decent almost-livable wage I'm either told that I have too much experience (to be a bank teller?!  Seriously...?  Seriously.) *-OR-* too inexperienced (to be a secretary!!! again...SERIOUSLY?!  WT*...?!)

So I've held just about EVERY guest service job out there...haha.  I figure that if I'm going to be broke, than I'm going to work somewhere I enjoy living and working.

Honestly though, I've never seen a minimum wage that's anywhere near a livable wage.  I don't know how people raise a family.  The only time I was doing really well financiallys was when I held 5 P/T jobs--(that's right!) and went to school F/T(as a theatre design major--extra time outside of class involved beyond anything you can imagine, if you haven't done it)!

Eventually, I cut that down to 3... One of the jobs, delivering pizzas, I still made a good amount at, because I got min. wage($5.15/hr + great tips!+ gas premium).

And, as I've said  the entertainment industry (I'm a professional magician) can be paid extremely well!  

Anyhow,...in agreement.  You will be overworked and underpaid.  I'm used to working hard so I barely noticed the overworked part.  It also helped that I worked in DAK.  The rent you pay will add up to less than you would individually pay, per person, anywhere else in the area for everything that's included--although getting that from ALL roomies seems a bit high.   Then again with energy costs, utilities, etc.  it's really not that bad.  If I could live in those apartments at those rates when I move back...I would. It would take a LOAD of pressure off!

At the end of the day: learn to budget before you go!  If so, you'll be fine.  Make a list of everything you must pay for each month and break it down.  Then you can make a daily/weekly "fun" budget.  Stick to it!  You get into the parks for free--it's not hard to find something to do if you're bored...   If you do this successfully, you won't sink.  I was still afloat when I got home!  I was about to let go (a la Jack in Titanic), but I actually didn't.  You won't either.  Just be smart  
_
(FYI-- $180 salon sessions(to only get your hair dyed ) is entirely out of the question on a CP budget!  Yes, I had a roomie who did this!  She believed she was a southern socialite destined for pure stardom in the music industry.  Well, needless her uber-rich daddy heard about this, cut her allowance off, and told her she was on her own!)  The best part?  She was a fur--enough said.)_

Sorry for the long, winded post.  I was on a roll.  I hear so much negativity towards the pay and how it's so hard to live off of...3/4 of my original roomies did more than fine--4/4 (once "Barbie" was replaced, did great!  One roomie even paid off a HUGE credit card debt down there --AMAZING budgeting on her part).  It isn't great, but it's far from impossible.


----------



## Jimmy89

SweaterInJune said:


> Remember folks...the CP is an internship, not a job...therfore, no union. The pay isn't great, but MANY internships don't pay at all...
> 
> ...AMAZING budgeting on her part).  It isn't great, but it's far from impossible.



This was really reassuring. I've been so worried about my money situation when I do my CP. I'm hoping to do the CP at the DLR, but i'm sure its similar as far as the pay scale and the rent and stuff. thanks very much


----------



## deadtoaster2

Jimmy89 said:


> This was really reassuring. I've been so worried about my money situation when I do my CP. I'm hoping to do the CP at the DLR, but i'm sure its similar as far as the pay scale and the rent and stuff. thanks very much



The pay is quite a bit higher at DLR, (around $9-10ish depending on job I think) but then again the cost of living in California is also much higher as is the weekly rent. Rent at the DLR is 159 a week. It's somewhere around half that at WDW if I am not mistaken. 

It will all work out, in all honesty that is the least of my concerns as I am really good at sticking to a budget. I figured that when I go down I will only use what startup money I need to get set up with food and supplies, etc. and then I will have all of my checks deposited into my checking. If I never dive into my savings then I will never actually lose any money, and depending on how fast it ends up adding up, I may even transfer some into savings (that way I wont spend it lol).

It really is all about budgeting. Some people seem to have a lot of trouble with it while others it seems to come naturally.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Thanks for the post Nell. As long as i'm able to make rent, have some food, and save up a little for classes i'll be happy. I'm just glad to be working for Disney! It's true about the rent, we are getting a really good deal. When I discussed it with my mom she was really impressed that all the utilities and such were included, plus we get pots and pans and stuff. I'm bringing a car and it's pretty fuel efficient so i'll give rides to my roomies so they can get groceries or i'll take what they want and get everything. But i'm planning on trying to bring as much as I can so that I don't spend. I'm bringing a wireless internet router, as much toiletries as I can XD etc. I don't think we'll have to stress too much about it. I'd rather get paid low wages for a job I LOVE that a lot for one I hate. I mean that too. My mom gets paid fairly well but she hates her job; I don't ever want to live like that!

P.S. - No hair problems here people. I dye my own hair people for about 8 dollars XD One box a month - I go to wallgreens or cvs haha


----------



## SweaterInJune

I'm glad I helped to reassure some of you    Again, _I stress_, it won't be easy, but if you make wise decisions, you'll do alright!  Save that souvenir shopping for the end of your program, for the most part.  Also budget how much money you have for eating out ...and stick to it.  Taking a lunch to work is a really good idea a lot of the time if you're looking to save money.  It's more fun to eat out with friends than to waste money on a meal in a caf, which you have to down in record time .

I feel the same way Anna!  I'd rather be poor and enjoy what I'm doing, than rich and miserable.  I would however, like to support myself!  Haha...


----------



## shastatikipunch

deadtoaster2 said:


> The pay is quite a bit higher at DLR, (around $9-10ish depending on job I think) but then again the cost of living in California is also much higher as is the weekly rent. Rent at the DLR is 159 a week. It's somewhere around half that at WDW if I am not mistaken.



The cost of living in California is considerably higher then what it is in Florida. Which is why the pay is higher.


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks for the advice! I guess my only real question at the minute is will being a CP ruin the magic?
> 
> I'm soooo excited about applying, I'm not going for the Epcot World Showcase though because, to be honest, I think I have a better chance just applying for the summer work experience.
> 
> I can't wait though!
> 
> Ooh, I do have one question for previous internationals: How soon after submitting your resume were you contacted??
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hello again...not sure how I missed this post earlier, but I just came across this site(searching for something _entirely_ unrelated; however, I think it may answer a lot of your questions.  I hope it will help!  

WDWIP.com 

And as for ruining the magic.  I think that moreso depends on you.  I think learning behinds the scenes business and history of how things came to be, or whay something is designed the way it is, is very interesting.  I think the magic was increased for me, but in a different direction than before.   It really depends on you though.  If you think you'll be really sensitive to "secrets" or learning that something isn't quite what you've always assumed, it could be a bit of a blow.  I know very few people who have had any negative response to their programs overall.  I know they exist, but I don't know them.


----------



## aly024

hey i have a quick question. i know this has been asked before but i dont have the time or energy to go thru the past 200 pages to find it .  but anyways what is the discount that CPs get on resorts?


----------



## _frazzle

aly024 said:


> hey i have a quick question. i know this has been asked before but i dont have the time or energy to go thru the past 200 pages to find it .  but anyways what is the discount that CPs get on resorts?



I believe it's 50% if you're in the room and 40% if you're not :]


----------



## SweaterInJune

aly024 said:


> hey i have a quick question. i know this has been asked before but i dont have the time or energy to go thru the past 200 pages to find it .  but anyways what is the discount that CPs get on resorts?





_frazzle said:


> I believe it's 50% if you're in the room and 40% if you're not :]



It can be *up to* those.  It depends on the season and which resort you're looking at though.   You kind of just have to search once you get there and can get into the system.  You have to book through the Hub or by phoning it in.


----------



## _frazzle

SweaterInJune said:


> It can be *up to* those.  It depends on the season and which resort you're looking at though.   You kind of just have to search once you get there and can get into the system.  You have to book through the Hub or by phoning it in.



Glad you told me! I'm planning on booking a room at the AK Lodge for the night of my birthday.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

_frazzle said:


> Glad you told me! I'm planning on booking a room at the AK Lodge for the night of my birthday.



haha, i wanted to do the same thing at the same resort! Hopefully I get accepted for the Spring Advantage program otherwise i wont get to celebrate my bday down there since it's in june...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

My birthday is on a saturday and I can't be sure as to which days i'll have off but i'm going to call and book reservations for Cinderella's Royal Table! I don't know how many I should include in the party though...who wants to come? XD


----------



## aly024

thanks u guys for helping out with my question. i wish my birthday was during my cp but its not- its the last week in august    i do have a friend who is coming down to visit me tho so i wanted to know what kind of discounts i could get him


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> Remember folks...the CP is an internship, not a job...therfore, no union. The pay isn't great, but MANY internships don't pay at all...
> 
> At the end of the day: learn to budget before you go!  If so, you'll be fine.  Make a list of everything you must pay for each month and break it down.  Then you can make a daily/weekly "fun" budget.  Stick to it!  You get into the parks for free--it's not hard to find something to do if you're bored...   If you do this successfully, you won't sink.  I was still afloat when I got home!  I was about to let go (a la Jack in Titanic), but I actually didn't.  You won't either.  Just be smart.
> 
> Sorry for the long, winded post.  I was on a roll.  I hear so much negativity towards the pay and how it's so hard to live off of...3/4 of my original roomies did more than fine--4/4 (once "Barbie" was replaced, did great!  One roomie even paid off a HUGE credit card debt down there --AMAZING budgeting on her part).  It isn't great, but it's far from impossible.



This is so true. If you plan, you can come home with money. My second CP, I brought home over $3000. And I brought home almost $1000 this past summer. 



aly024 said:


> hey i have a quick question. i know this has been asked before but i dont have the time or energy to go thru the past 200 pages to find it .  but anyways what is the discount that CPs get on resorts?



The resort discount is pretty good. I have used it 3 times now for Contemp, GF, and AKL. I plan on trying to stay at YC or BC next year.



_frazzle said:


> Glad you told me! I'm planning on booking a room at the AK Lodge for the night of my birthday.



Awsome! I just stayed there, and loved it.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> My birthday is on a saturday and I can't be sure as to which days i'll have off but i'm going to call and book reservations for Cinderella's Royal Table! I don't know how many I should include in the party though...who wants to come? XD



Oooo, you'll love it! I have eaten at CRT for my birthday the past 4 years, and it is so much fun!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I really want to stay at the Poly and i'll finally be able to with this discount!


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I really want to stay at the Poly and i'll finally be able to with this discount!



I've stayed at the Poly before... it's amazing. my entire family LOVED it


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I really want to stay at the Poly and i'll finally be able to with this discount!



Poly is nice. I haven't stayed there since I was really little, though.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I've always wanted to ever since I saw South Pacific as a kid XD I really want to swim in that pool. Hopefully I can stay there with my mom. I want to spend a night at a hotel for my birthday too, I think either AKL or GF. They're both really nice looking so I don't know which one


On the Disney website it says that there's cable tv but I was wondering if they get HBO XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I've always wanted to ever since I saw South Pacific as a kid XD I really want to swim in that pool. Hopefully I can stay there with my mom. I want to spend a night at a hotel for my birthday too, I think either AKL or GF. They're both really nice looking so I don't know which one
> 
> 
> On the Disney website it says that there's cable tv but I was wondering if they get HBO XD



That's a hard one. But I would have to go with AKL. It is so cool having animals right outside your window. Of course, nothing beats GF too.

I am not positive, but I don't think the apartments get HBO.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> That's a hard one. But I would have to go with AKL. It is so cool having animals right outside your window. Of course, nothing beats GF too.
> 
> I am not positive, but I don't think the apartments get HBO.



AKL looks so awesome. I love the design. 

That's okay about the HBO, I was just making sure XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> AKL looks so awesome. I love the design.
> 
> That's okay about the HBO, I was just making sure XD



It's a beautiful resort. I fell in love with it the minute I got there.


----------



## futreWDI

Just a quick update...

I arrived Wednesday , Sept 3rd. I went to check in around 8 am and was in my room at Vista Way by 9:30. I am in a 3 bedroom, rent is 75 per week. I am also living in wellness, even though I am 23, because my roomie is 19. I am positive I will have no problem with my roomies and alcohol.

I have my last day of training tomorrow. I am working the Wildlife Express Train in Animal Kingdom. It takes guests over to Rafikis Planet Watch. I do have some spieling to do but as long as the safety stuff is said correctly, the rest is informal. We also drive the train which is not that difficult. I love AK and am extremely excited to work with the CMs at my location (most are full timers as WE and Rafikis are both highly requested work locations.

I think I may do a quick update occasionally if anything really interesting occurs, definitely do not have the time and patience for a blog.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

futreWDI said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> I arrived Wednesday , Sept 3rd. I went to check in around 8 am and was in my room at Vista Way by 9:30. I am in a 3 bedroom, rent is 75 per week. I am also living in wellness, even though I am 23, because my roomie is 19. I am positive I will have no problem with my roomies and alcohol.
> 
> I have my last day of training tomorrow. I am working the Wildlife Express Train in Animal Kingdom. It takes guests over to Rafikis Planet Watch. I do have some spieling to do but as long as the safety stuff is said correctly, the rest is informal. We also drive the train which is not that difficult. I love AK and am extremely excited to work with the CMs at my location (most are full timers as WE and Rafikis are both highly requested work locations.
> 
> I think I may do a quick update occasionally if anything really interesting occurs, definitely do not have the time and patience for a blog.



How exciting! I'm glad to hear that everything is going well.

I was wondering, to any alumni out there...do you find that CPs are treated differently or looked down on my CMs? I've heard that there's some resentment. I don't really want to have to go through Disney hazing XD I'm sure there's a CP stereotype that we're lazy college kids or something but i'm sure most of us are hard workers


----------



## SweaterInJune

Joanna71985 said:


> This is so true. If you plan, you can come home with money. My second CP, I brought home over $3000. And I brought home almost $1000 this past summer.
> 
> The resort discount is pretty good. I have used it 3 times now for Contemp, GF, and AKL. I plan on trying to stay at YC or BC next year.



That's great saving, Joanna!  Good for you 



Seewhatimesdone said:


> I've always wanted to ever since I saw South Pacific as a kid XD I really want to swim in that pool. Hopefully I can stay there with my mom. I want to spend a night at a hotel for my birthday too, I think either AKL or GF. They're both really nice looking so I don't know which one
> 
> 
> On the Disney website it says that there's cable tv but I was wondering if they get HBO XD



I remember walking through the Poly to the luau when I was 7...it was the most incredible place to me.  haha...  

I haven't stayed on property aside from Port Orleans: Riverside, so I definitely have to take advantage of that once I'm back.  It's just difficult to swing my budget.  The discount makes it much easier though!

And no, you don't get HBO.



futreWDI said:


> Just a quick update...
> 
> I arrived Wednesday , Sept 3rd. I went to check in around 8 am and was in my room at Vista Way by 9:30. I am in a 3 bedroom, rent is 75 per week. I am also living in wellness, even though I am 23, because my roomie is 19. I am positive I will have no problem with my roomies and alcohol.
> 
> I have my last day of training tomorrow. I am working the Wildlife Express Train in Animal Kingdom. It takes guests over to Rafikis Planet Watch. I do have some spieling to do but as long as the safety stuff is said correctly, the rest is informal. We also drive the train which is not that difficult. I love AK and am extremely excited to work with the CMs at my location (most are full timers as WE and Rafikis are both highly requested work locations.
> 
> I think I may do a quick update occasionally if anything really interesting occurs, definitely do not have the time and patience for a blog.



I've had a lot of friends who worked there...  Jambo, rafiki--Karibuni kwa Harambe! Kwaherini! 



Seewhatimesdone said:


> How exciting! I'm glad to hear that everything is going well.
> 
> I was wondering, to any alumni out there...do you find that CPs are treated differently or looked down on my CMs? I've heard that there's some resentment. I don't really want to have to go through Disney hazing XD I'm sure there's a CP stereotype that we're lazy college kids or something but i'm sure most of us are hard workers



Some CM's think exactly that...some don't care one way or another, and some like CPs.  It's like any job...haha.  It's nothing to worry about though. That park wouldn't be in operation without the CPs, so it doesn't matter.  Work hard and do your job...you'll be fine.  It's WDW...there isn't hazing!  (Some might disagree with this--training can be pretty intense!  )



Seewhatimesdone said:


> My birthday is on a saturday and I can't be sure as to which days i'll have off but i'm going to call and book reservations for Cinderella's Royal Table! I don't know how many I should include in the party though...who wants to come? XD



I do!   When is your birthday?  I haven't been up there since I was 7--and I don't think it was even  character meal then!  It was just a lunch at King Stefan's Banquet Hall.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Some CM's think exactly that...some don't care one way or another, and some like CPs.  It's like any job...haha.  It's nothing to worry about though. That park wouldn't be in operation without the CPs, so it doesn't matter.  Work hard and do your job...you'll be fine.  It's WDW...there isn't hazing!  (Some might disagree with this--training can be pretty intense!  )



Haha I was laughing as I typed Disney hazing. I'm pretty sure that would look just as rediculous and is it sounds



SweaterInJune said:


> I do!   When is your birthday?  I haven't been up there since I was 7--and I don't think it was even  character meal then!  It was just a lunch at King Stefan's Banquet Hall.



My birthday is February 28th! I'm taking a list so I know how many people to call in XD I was thinking about saying something like for 6 so that I can just invite people as I meet them but I don't know because CRT is the one that's always booked!


----------



## glendalais

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I was wondering, to any alumni out there...do you find that CPs are treated differently or looked down on my CMs? I've heard that there's some resentment. I don't really want to have to go through Disney hazing XD I'm sure there's a CP stereotype that we're lazy college kids or something but i'm sure most of us are hard workers



There are some issues that arise from time to time. At the DLR, for example, there is much grumbling right now in some areas that CPers are "stealing" hours that should rightfully be going to CR Cast Members (made worse by the fact that it is very slow at the moment, and there aren't very many hours to begin with). It's gotten to the point in some places that CMs will not work with CPers or in the same area as them. 

But other than that, you'll find that most CMs are neutral towards CPers. They're just CMs who leave after a few months. 

And "Disney Hazing"?! Why does the mental image that produces horrify me , lol.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

glendalais said:


> There are some issues that arise from time to time. At the DLR, for example, there is much grumbling right now in some areas that CPers are "stealing" hours that should rightfully be going to CR Cast Members (made worse by the fact that it is very slow at the moment, and there aren't very many hours to begin with). It's gotten to the point in some places that CMs will not work with CPers or in the same area as them.
> 
> But other than that, you'll find that most CMs are neutral towards CPers. They're just CMs who leave after a few months.
> 
> And "Disney Hazing"?! Why does the mental image that produces horrify me , lol.




Wow, that sounds rough. I'm certainly not trying to steal anyone's job 

I get the image of Mickey and Goofy standing over me and shouting while I try to do pushups or something XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> My birthday is February 28th! I'm taking a list so I know how many people to call in XD I was thinking about saying something like for 6 so that I can just invite people as I meet them but I don't know because CRT is the one that's always booked!



I think 6 is a good number, but just know that you have to make a deposit of $10 per adult($5 per child) on the reservation...at least that's what it used to be because it's so in demand and people were getting extra times just to hold the spot open.  That policy may have changed.  

My birthday is the 6th of February...I'm going to have to plan something cool.  It's hard to beat my birthday on my CP though--I got to swing dance with Mickey! Haha...it was so much fun.  My friends took a lot of pictures.



glendalais said:


> And "Disney Hazing"?! Why does the mental image that produces horrify me , lol.



I'm thinking of a full-day of IASW...non-stop!  Or maybe Splash Mountain!  I love it, but a full day of 'Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah' and I might never be able to ride it again!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I was wondering, to any alumni out there...do you find that CPs are treated differently or looked down on my CMs? I've heard that there's some resentment. I don't really want to have to go through Disney hazing XD I'm sure there's a CP stereotype that we're lazy college kids or something but i'm sure most of us are hard workers



I have noticed it in some areas. But for the most part, I love the other CMs.



SweaterInJune said:


> That's great saving, Joanna!  Good for you



Thank you! I hope to do as well next year.


----------



## fraggle551

Thank you for being so helpful Joanna!  I have another question for you...what was your favorite role, and why?


----------



## havie35

do they still have the golf discount for cp's...i did the program in 2007 and was wondering if they still had it


----------



## TiggerTastic09

ANNALISA!!

i want to go with you 

i've never been before and i totally want to go w/you for your b-day 
that would make me super happy.

~jacki
p.s. i've been reading this and i'm kinda bummed we can't be roomies


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

TiggerTastic09 said:


> ANNALISA!!
> 
> i want to go with you
> 
> i've never been before and i totally want to go w/you for your b-day
> that would make me super happy.
> 
> ~jacki
> p.s. i've been reading this and i'm kinda bummed we can't be roomies



Let's do it!! XD I was there once when I was five and I don't remember much but I do remember it was AMAZING! I'm going to call tomorrow 

I tried to email Disney about doing Spring instead of Spring Advantage and then extending but no response! I think they're pretty swamped


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I just read that security at the apartments does random drug sweeps of the apartments which is okay because I don't do drugs XD But if a roommate is caught then everyone gets sent home! Not that I think i'll get a druggie roommate but how is that fair to me?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I just read that security at the apartments does random drug sweeps of the apartments which is okay because I don't do drugs XD But if a roommate is caught then everyone gets sent home! Not that I think i'll get a druggie roommate but how is that fair to me?



Quite simply...it's not.  You have to define rules with your roomies from day one.  Odds are you won't have problems, but just like with alcohol, all can be terminated by one 'bad seed'.  

If you know someone is doing something in the apartment...report them immediately.  Odds are drugs won't be just left behind in an apartment...  I haven't heard of any apartments being termed for drugs.  At least not while I was in Chatham.  Doesn't guarantee that it didn't happen, but word travels pretty fast about things like that.

You'll know within the first week or so if you could expect issues with your roomies...at least in the illegal contraband dept.  Thongs happen unexpectedly though, so just keep your eyes open...


----------



## csaribay

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I just read that security at the apartments does random drug sweeps of the apartments which is okay because I don't do drugs XD But if a roommate is caught then everyone gets sent home! Not that I think i'll get a druggie roommate but how is that fair to me?



Random drug sweeps are generally not something that occurs in the complexes, but random apartment inspections can and have happened.

As a participant, you agree to certain community codes on your arrival date. While you cannot affect the behavior of others, you are fully expected to be compliant of the rules and codes yourself. Moreover, you are required to immediately report anything and anyone that breaks such codes in your apartment upon your learning of the situation.

I realize that places participants in between a rock and a hard place, but the bottom line is this: you are the person in charge of your own program. If someone were to jeopardize my program with illegal behvaiors, would I let them get away with it? Not in the slightest.

Breaks in code (including the discovery of drugs) will not automatically send everyone home in that particular apartment; the very next day, you will be individually interviewed in a mandatory housing meeting with Disney at The Commons. You'll be asked what you know, and other questions pertinent to the situation. If someone owns up to it, others could be safe. If no one owns up to it, then _everyone except the person(s) who originally reported it_ may go home.

I wouldn't really worry about it if I were you though. Cross that bridge if you get there.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Thanks for the info. I know it's kind of a random concern XD I just really don't want to get sent home. And if I even saw drugs i'd probably have a heart attack because i've really only seen them in movies (pretty sad huh?) I'm sure it will all good as long as I get roommates like you guys *cheeeeesy*


Also, how does the overtime work? I heard you can't work overtime but then I heard some people have picked up shifts and have worked as many as 60 hours! I'd like to pick up some extra shifts, what are the limitations?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

And I just booked the reservation and CRT and it cost me like 250 bucks XD WOW. Maybe I shouldn't have booked it for six haha. I just didn't want to leave anyone out if they wanted to come!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna talking about her savings has got me trying to budget plan myself.

For those of you who recently got paid, or remember, what is the absolute minimum you could get on a paycheck if you work only 35 hours a week after taxes and rent is taken out? I'll be sure to give or take ten bucks for rent differences but I just want to get an idea.


----------



## havie35

type paycheck calculator into google and click on the first option they give you

this website lets you calculate your net pay depending on what state you live in and allows you to add deductions (cp apartment fee)... a great website i just found so i hope it helps you all too

for gross pay: do the calculation yourself ((hours x hourly rate) x 2)
click the drop down box next to the text box and pick "per pay period"
do not enter anything into the gross salary ytd box
pay frequency: bi-weekly
deduction amount: whatever complex you are planning to live in's cost x 2

hope this helps


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Also, how does the overtime work? I heard you can't work overtime but then I heard some people have picked up shifts and have worked as many as 60 hours! I'd like to pick up some extra shifts, what are the limitations?



There are certain times of year when they lift the overtime ban.  Also, the powers that be can schedule you over 40 hours, you just can't typically add shifts yourself to put you over (fair, eh?).  Otherwise, overtime is anything more than 40  hours.  So if you only have 35 hours one week, you can likely pick up a shift.  I picked up quite a few shifts in MK.  It was a lot of fun. 



Seewhatimesdone said:


> And I just booked the reservation and CRT and it cost me like 250 bucks XD WOW. Maybe I shouldn't have booked it for six haha. I just didn't want to leave anyone out if they wanted to come!



   Did they make you pay for the entire meal in entirety up front?!   That is crazy...  We should get discounts once we're there though...that will cut that down, and of course people will be paying you back...

I can't imagine doing a Disney Vacation with a big family... or even a small one--especially if you stay on property and do a few sit down meals.  It's getting ridiculous!  

When I was at DLRP a few weeks ago, my friend Laura and I wanted to eat at WDS at this Ratatouille-themed buffet.  It was over 30EUR/ea. for lunch...no characters     Needless to say, we were on a much tighter budget after almost 2 weeks of traveling from Munich to Rome to Paris on au pair budgets, so we went to Casey's in DLP and bought 10EUR meals...   It's too bad because I loooooove Ratatouille.  To put it into perspective, I only paid 49EUR/ea for 1-day park-hoppers.    



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Joanna talking about her savings has got me trying to budget plan myself.
> 
> For those of you who recently got paid, or remember, what is the absolute minimum you could get on a paycheck if you work only 35 hours a week after taxes and rent is taken out? I'll be sure to give or take ten bucks for rent differences but I just want to get an idea.



I think I usually ended up with around $140/wk bring-home, after rent.  FL has no state tax, so those deductions are minimal.  Your first week or 2, it's more like $70, so be prepared!  I found groceries to be cheaper at that time than the either the Chicago-land area, or WVU/Pittsburgh area. 

This is really just a ballpark...may have been higher...I can't recall exactly...

Oooh!  Actually...I can go check my bank statements...brb


----------



## havie35

i was a cp in spring 2007 and was a lifeguard at the grand floridian... i was working 40-50 hours a week at $6.67/hour and lived at vista way in a 6 person apt... i think my vista cost was $71 per week i think it is more now and i do not know how much cp's get paid now (a little more i think)... anyways, my paychecks were usually around $200 if im remembering right


----------



## SweaterInJune

Okay...checked on it and did some math...

I was also Spring '07, but in attractions, at DAK...that means slightly limited hours because it closes earlier...especially if you work Safaris--closes at dusk...even w/ EMH.

I averaged $131.50/wk bring home, after rent and any deductions.
I had a week that was as low as $57, and a few right around $200.  I had extra time off that low week because my father had been visiting, auditions, and I had a horrible allergic reaction to a bite I got at work and spent an entire day at clinics***.

Also, I lived in Chatham, in a 2br



***FYI, the clinic on property is the worst! The doctor yelled at me(literally until I cried), told me I didn't know what I was talking about, and that I had chicken pox!  Then she told me she'd let me off the rest of the day so I could go to another doctor off-property--at my expense--because there was no way this was work-related!   So I went back to work so they could release me, then to the clinic.  

The doctor at the Urgent Care clinic near the apartments, Dr. Daryanani , was great!  He opened the door to my room, without me saying a thing and looked horrified upon seeing my hives(not chicken pox)!  "Oh no!!!! What are you allergic to?!"   "Apparently chicken pox, if you ask the Disney Doctor."  He wasn't amused, so I continued, "Actually, it's a bug bite...here," I showed him the swollen solid mass that was the backside of my upper arm.  He asked if I had medication allergies and left immediately for a shot.  The shot immediately relieved a lot of the pain...  He discounted my bill, gave me some free medication, and a discount on the other prescription I would need because he knew the pay was low for CP's. worship: ) He was great.  I'd go to him again in a heartbeat if I needed medical attention.

If you need a doctor while on your program or visiting the parks, go there!  I had roomies who went to him too--same great service!)  Buena Vista Urgent Care, 8216 World Center Dr, #D, Orlando, FL  (407) 465-1110


----------



## Jimmy89

These figures are great. That helps me a lot too. Does anyone know about the DLR? cause I know that housing is a lot more expensive. But isn't the pay higher too? Does it even out? I really hope so.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Thanks for going through all that work! That was so helpful. I guess I'll really have to get down there and see how much I end up spending on groceries and whatnot to see how much money I'll be able to save. My friend thats doing the program with me and myself are planning a trip to Japan for a few weeks after the program ends for my birthday and I'll need to know how frugal I should be with my spending while in Florida. 

Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## SweaterInJune

Pretty frugal...but you can still enjoy your time 
It's no trouble really...you're quite welcome!


As for DLR, from what I hear, it all balances out to be about the same situation.  Costs are higher, but the pay difference takes that into consideration.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

This is from a couple pages back courtesy of deadtoaster2


> The pay is quite a bit higher at DLR, (around $9-10ish depending on job I think) but then again the cost of living in California is also much higher as is the weekly rent. Rent at the DLR is 159 a week.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> There are certain times of year when they lift the overtime ban.  Also, the powers that be can schedule you over 40 hours, you just can't typically add shifts yourself to put you over (fair, eh?).  Otherwise, overtime is anything more than 40  hours.  So if you only have 35 hours one week, you can likely pick up a shift.  I picked up quite a few shifts in MK.  It was a lot of fun.



I see XD Disney will control my life!! Strangely, i'm okay with that...



SweaterInJune said:


> Did they make you pay for the entire meal in entirety up front?!   That is crazy...  We should get discounts once we're there though...that will cut that down, and of course people will be paying you back...
> 
> I can't imagine doing a Disney Vacation with a big family... or even a small one--especially if you stay on property and do a few sit down meals.  It's getting ridiculous!
> 
> When I was at DLRP a few weeks ago, my friend Laura and I wanted to eat at WDS at this Ratatouille-themed buffet.  It was over 30EUR/ea. for lunch...no characters     Needless to say, we were on a much tighter budget after almost 2 weeks of traveling from Munich to Rome to Paris on au pair budgets, so we went to Casey's in DLP and bought 10EUR meals...   It's too bad because I loooooove Ratatouille.  To put it into perspective, I only paid 49EUR/ea for 1-day park-hoppers.




Haha yeah she was like "what's your card number?" I was like uhhhh damn XD I knew the reservations would fill up fast so I just booked the darn thing. It's okay though, it's gonna be worth it! Ratatouille themed buffet? That sounds pretty much amazing. I really want to go to DLRP, actually I really just to go to Europe XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Ratatouille themed buffet? That sounds pretty much amazing. I really want to go to DLRP, actually I really just to go to Europe XD



I know!  I was so excited, but that was too much for me to spend that day.  It seemed really cute inside from the door.  I think I may have been wrong about the 'no character' comment I made.  I just found this!    Maybe I made a wrong decision...he's too cute!  There are better videos on youtube, but they were really long...

Europe is amazing... very expensive with the incredibly weak dollar now, but...*sigh*  Oh, how I'll miss it!  I wish I had more time at DLRP, but that's a needless expense, considering I'll be back at WDW soon and can do the parks there whenever I want, or come back here, visit my host-fam, and then go to DLRP for free.  You can come too...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> I know!  I was so excited, but that was too much for me to spend that day.  It seemed really cute inside from the door.  I think I may have been wrong about the 'no character' comment I made.  I just found this!    Maybe I made a wrong decision...he's too cute!  There are better videos on youtube, but they were really long...
> 
> Europe is amazing... very expensive with the incredibly weak dollar now, but...*sigh*  Oh, how I'll miss it!  I wish I had more time at DLRP, but that's a needless expense, considering I'll be back at WDW soon and can do the parks there whenever I want, or come back here, visit my host-fam, and then go to DLRP for free.  You can come too...



I heard somewhere that they're thinking about opening an Ratatouille themed restaraunt in the US but I think it will be at DLR. 

DLRP sounds amazing! I hope to go to all the Disney parks and resorts before I die. I would love to see the Phantom Manor! I've been to Tokyo DisneySea which was really cool. It was kind of like their version of Epcot. Do you have to speak some recognizable French to get around DLRP? The only way I could get around in Tokyo was because of my Japanese and I speak absolutely no French. Hong Kong Disney looks amazing too but my Chinese is really lousy XD 

Umm I think I would pretty much die if I could go with you! Did you do some sort of exchange there?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I heard somewhere that they're thinking about opening an Ratatouille themed restaraunt in the US but I think it will be at DLR.
> 
> DLRP sounds amazing! I hope to go to all the Disney parks and resorts before I die. I would love to see the Phantom Manor! I've been to Tokyo DisneySea which was really cool. It was kind of like their version of Epcot. Do you have to speak some recognizable French to get around DLRP? The only way I could get around in Tokyo was because of my Japanese and I speak absolutely no French. Hong Kong Disney looks amazing too but my Chinese is really lousy XD
> 
> Umm I think I would pretty much die if I could go with you! Did you do some sort of exchange there?



I hope they open one!  That Remy animatronic is too amazing!

I went fully expecting to love Phantom Manor...I was sad...it's very short!  Iwas a bit disappointed because HM is my all-time favorite ride.  You don't need to speak French at all.  The CM's have to speak French and English.

I hear that Disneysea is incredible.  One day, I would like to make it out there.  Perhaps, whenever I make it to Australia, I'll plan that too.

I'm an au pair (nanny) in Germany right now, near Munich.  We still call our families host-families because it is similar.  I take language classes, care for the kids, and do some light cleaning.  I get 300EUR/month pocket money+ room and board.  It's an amazing experience!  I leave on Nov. 18th...if I wasn't moving back to FL, it would be completely devastating!


----------



## Joanna71985

fraggle551 said:


> Thank you for being so helpful Joanna!  I have another question for you...what was your favorite role, and why?



No problem! 

And I would have to say, by far, my favorite role has been character attendant. I have so much fun doing it. I love getting to work with the characters.



SweaterInJune said:


> Did they make you pay for the entire meal in entirety up front?!   That is crazy...  We should get discounts once we're there though...that will cut that down, and of course people will be paying you back....



Yeah, CRT is totally paid for up front. And unfortunately there is no discount for CRT.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Also, how does the overtime work? I heard you can't work overtime but then I heard some people have picked up shifts and have worked as many as 60 hours! I'd like to pick up some extra shifts, what are the limitations?



Overtime is great. I have gotten some great shifts in all 4 parks.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, CRT is totally paid for up front. And unfortunately there is no discount for CRT.



I stand corrected!  It used to just be $10.  That's crazy...wicked expensive. Should be a good time though... now just pray to have that night off!


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> I stand corrected!  It used to just be $10.  That's crazy...wicked expensive. Should be a good time though... now just pray to have that night off!



Oh it is! I have eaten there 5 times now, and love it there.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Oh good!  I'm excited about it already and it's still like 5 months away!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Oh good!  I'm excited about it already and it's still like 5 months away!



XD I REALLY hope I get that night off. It's a saturday but if i'm supposed to work that day i'll try to trade shifts or something! Having breakfast at CRT just sounds wonderful  Hopefully we'll get a good table with a view cause it's my birthday XD

Is it like a buffet? I kind of remember the characters as a kid but I don't remember much else.


----------



## _frazzle

Oh my gosh I've never even been to CRT! I totally wanna go!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> Oh my gosh I've never even been to CRT! I totally wanna go!



Alright! So far I have:
1) Me
2) Nell
3) Jackie
4) Joanna
5) Frazzle (sorry I don't know your name yet XD)
6) Open!

If I have to add more I will XD


----------



## futreWDI

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Alright! So far I have:
> 1) Me
> 2) Nell
> 3) Jackie
> 4) Joanna
> 5) Frazzle (sorry I don't know your name yet XD)
> 6) Open!
> 
> If I have to add more I will XD



Hmmm... I think I may need to take you up on this!!!

By the way, my name is Erin.

And Danielle, we may need to get a place togetherrrrr...


----------



## _frazzle

haha my name is Kim :]


----------



## razzery

Any room for one more?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

razzery said:


> Any room for one more?



Of course there is! XD

1) Me
2) Nell
3) Jackie
4) Joanna
5) Kim
6) Erin
7) Razzery

My birthday is like five months away and i'm pretty sure it's going to be the best birthday i've ever had


----------



## Jules76126

I ate at CRT for breakfast and it was fabulous. I loved the view from our window and the whole decor of the resturant was amazing. I thought the food was just okay but i heard that dinner is better than breakfast. And i am sure you birthday will be fantastic. I celebrated my 20th by eating at Morocco and it was amazing.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jules76126 said:


> I ate at CRT for breakfast and it was fabulous. I loved the view from our window and the whole decor of the resturant was amazing. I thought the food was just okay but i heard that dinner is better than breakfast. And i am sure you birthday will be fantastic. I celebrated my 20th by eating at Morocco and it was amazing.



I'm pretty sure it would be better if you were there  

I can't remember if people said that the beds were full or twin sized. Are they all the same size at the different complexes? And do we need to bring out own comforter's? I want to bring some cool  sheets so I need to know the size of the bed XD


----------



## Jules76126

All the beds are twins no matter what complex. And yes you do need to supply everything yourself. I had extra long sheets since that is what i used at my dorm and they fit the bed fine. I plan to bring the same ones this time.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> XD I REALLY hope I get that night off. It's a saturday but if i'm supposed to work that day i'll try to trade shifts or something! Having breakfast at CRT just sounds wonderful  Hopefully we'll get a good table with a view cause it's my birthday XD
> 
> Is it like a buffet? I kind of remember the characters as a kid but I don't remember much else.



It's not a buffet. The food is brought to the table.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> It's not a buffet. The food is brought to the table.



So why do you have to pay 35 a person if it's not a buffet?! XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> So why do you have to pay 35 a person if it's not a buffet?! XD



Because it's a sit-down. And that's probably why it's more expensive, because it's not a buffet.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Because it's a sit-down. And that's probably why it's more expensive, because it's not a buffet.



But with a buffet I can make sure I get my moneys worth! XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> But with a buffet I can make sure I get my moneys worth! XD



It's worth it though. I will be spending my birthday there again this summer, for #6 (once for breakfast, 5 times for lunch).


----------



## Jimmy89

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> This is from a couple pages back courtesy of deadtoaster2





SweaterInJune said:


> As for DLR, from what I hear, it all balances out to be about the same situation.  Costs are higher, but the pay difference takes that into consideration.



Thanks so much You guys.


----------



## SweaterInJune

futreWDI said:


> Hmmm... I think I may need to take you up on this!!!
> 
> By the way, my name is Erin.
> 
> And Danielle, we may need to get a place togetherrrrr...



As in an apartment-place?!   



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Of course there is! XD
> 
> 1) Me
> 2) Nell
> 3) Jackie
> 4) Joanna
> 5) Kim
> 6) Erin
> 7) Razzery
> 
> My birthday is like five months away and i'm pretty sure it's going to be the best birthday i've ever had



Oooh fun!!! Joanna will be down for your birthday?  Or do we have another Joanna floating around?   

Either way...I can't wait! CRT and a day of birthday fun for you...   I'll put in the request as soon as I am able to!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> As in an apartment-place?!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh fun!!! Joanna will be down for your birthday?  Or do we have another Joanna floating around?
> 
> Either way...I can't wait! CRT and a day of birthday fun for you...   I'll put in the request as soon as I am able to!



Ahhh I forgot that she won't be down until fall  Oh well, we'll plan something then.

Back to six then XD


----------



## kkrysiak

I was looking at applying for the careerstart program, but i was curious how competitive it is to get in?


----------



## _frazzle

Random, but I've been wondwering this for awhile. Are the laundry machines in the apartments regular or coin-op?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

_frazzle said:


> Random, but I've been wondwering this for awhile. Are the laundry machines in the apartments regular or coin-op?



You buy a card from a machine and add money to it through the same machine. You are actually paying for the card, so not all the money you put in the first time around will get put on your card. Also, a word of advice: some of the dryers stink and do not dry your clothes thoroughly. I recommend touching the window of them after another person uses it. If it's not that warm to the touch, don't use it.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

ahhh.

i'm so excited!!! i really hope i et that day off or i can trade shifts with someone. 

i have to figure out what i want to do for my b-day. def a day in a park, but i don't know which one yet, where to eat, or even when. cause my b-day is right near easter and i'm trying to get 3 days off already the week before easter, so i might not be able to do my b-day on my b-day  we'll see hwat happens. haha.

first, we need letters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

TiggerTastic09 said:


> ahhh.
> 
> i'm so excited!!! i really hope i et that day off or i can trade shifts with someone.
> 
> i have to figure out what i want to do for my b-day. def a day in a park, but i don't know which one yet, where to eat, or even when. cause my b-day is right near easter and i'm trying to get 3 days off already the week before easter, so i might not be able to do my b-day on my b-day  we'll see hwat happens. haha.
> 
> first, we need letters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha




Oh my gosh Jacki there are so many good options! I'm sure wherever or whenever you decide to have your b day it will be awesome! P.S. I went to my first Shabbat services this week! I've made some great friends who are helping me out alot so I know what to do during service XD I also got to see a Bat Mitzvah for the first time  It was really awesome!


Okay, I have a question for alumn's. I know that during the holiday season you'll have to work overtime, but how much overtime? My mom was thinking about coming to visit me during the week of Christmas and I figured i'd probably be working that whole week but can I get some hours off in the evening to have dinner with her? Can I get one day off that week? It might just be easier for her to come the week before Christmas but I don't know.

Also, (sorry for more questions XD) if she did decided to come down I know that week will fill up fast so we would need to book a room early. If I book the room ahead of time and i'm only in the Spring CP but am planning on extending (and say hypothetically I get in) how do I get the discount? Do they apply the discount later and then give me my money back?   And if I book the trip a year in advance when will I have to pay for it because I may have to cancel. Sheesh, okay! Thanks for the help


----------



## M.I.C.

anyone apply for spring 2009 yet or did it not start yet?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Ahhh I forgot that she won't be down until fall  Oh well, we'll plan something then.
> 
> Back to six then XD



Thanks for reminding me!  


 



_frazzle said:


> Random, but I've been wondwering this for awhile. Are the laundry machines in the apartments regular or coin-op?



You have to buy a card to operate the machines.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Okay, I have a question for alumn's. I know that during the holiday season you'll have to work overtime, but how much overtime? My mom was thinking about coming to visit me during the week of Christmas and I figured i'd probably be working that whole week but can I get some hours off in the evening to have dinner with her? Can I get one day off that week? It might just be easier for her to come the week before Christmas but I don't know.
> 
> Also, (sorry for more questions XD) if she did decided to come down I know that week will fill up fast so we would need to book a room early. If I book the room ahead of time and i'm only in the Spring CP but am planning on extending (and say hypothetically I get in) how do I get the discount? Do they apply the discount later and then give me my money back?   And if I book the trip a year in advance when will I have to pay for it because I may have to cancel. Sheesh, okay! Thanks for the help



For the first part, it probably will depend on where you are working. In one area/role I worked all morning shifts, and in another I worked all evening shifts.

For the second, you can book it early while on the Spring program (even before you extend). The discount is applied as soon as you can get on the HUB.



M.I.C. said:


> anyone apply for spring 2009 yet or did it not start yet?



People can apply for Spring 2009. Applications have been out for about 3 weeks now.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> For the first part, it probably will depend on where you are working. In one area/role I worked all morning shifts, and in another I worked all evening shifts.
> 
> For the second, you can book it early while on the Spring program (even before you extend). The discount is applied as soon as you can get on the HUB.



Thanks so much for the info Joanna! 
I was messing around on the Disney site trying to see how much it would cost me for one night at the Poly or something for my birthday and it was saying like 500 dollars  I mean I get half off but one person for one night at 500 dollars in february? Sounds a little high.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh my gosh Jacki there are so many good options! I'm sure wherever or whenever you decide to have your b day it will be awesome! P.S. I went to my first Shabbat services this week! I've made some great friends who are helping me out alot so I know what to do during service XD I also got to see a Bat Mitzvah for the first time  It was really awesome!



 that is SOOO exciting. maybe soon, after disney, you'll have a bat mitzvah too  then i might just have to come down to san diego


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks so much for the info Joanna!
> I was messing around on the Disney site trying to see how much it would cost me for one night at the Poly or something for my birthday and it was saying like 500 dollars  I mean I get half off but one person for one night at 500 dollars in february? Sounds a little high.



That might not be right. You won't know for sure until you are registered for the HUB. However, as soon as the 2009 dates are up, I can check it for you.


----------



## jjlara21

Was anybody miserable while doing their cp? Did it get better after a while? I've been here for about three weeks and I kinda wanna go back home but at the same time I dont want it to seem like Im giving up. I am not really feelin my job, my roommates are ok but they are not to great and I am realizing that I cannot be without my love. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Joanna71985

jjlara21 said:


> Was anybody miserable while doing their cp? Did it get better after a while? I've been here for about three weeks and I kinda wanna go back home but at the same time I dont want it to seem like Im giving up. I am not really feelin my job, my roommates are ok but they are not to great and I am realizing that I cannot be without my love. I have no idea what to do.



I was very miserable my first CP, and was a little miserable my third. I was able to stick it out, and I'm glad I did (because I want to go FT at WDW in May).


----------



## SweaterInJune

jjlara21 said:


> Was anybody miserable while doing their cp? Did it get better after a while? I've been here for about three weeks and I kinda wanna go back home but at the same time I dont want it to seem like Im giving up. I am not really feelin my job, my roommates are ok but they are not to great and I am realizing that I cannot be without my love. I have no idea what to do.



Hi there...  my personal advice would be to hang in there.  Being there 3 weeks isn't nearly enough time to settle in and really understand what the CP can offer.

That said, the CP isn't easy--it's a lot of work and you have to be determined, but for me personally...it was one of the greatest experiences of my life.  It is a love it, or hate it thing for most.  Rarely are people indifferent.

It's late here, so I'm going to refer you to this thread where someone was in a similar situation.  I assure you, this isn't rare...

I'll check back here tomorrow to see if you have anything else to add...and to give a better response 

Where are you working?  How many roommates? Which complex?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I was very miserable my first CP, and was a little miserable my third. I was able to stick it out, and I'm glad I did (because I want to go FT at WDW in May).



Why were you miserable? And why did you go back if it was that bad? XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Why were you miserable? And why did you go back if it was that bad? XD



My first CP, it was because I was lonely and homesick (I had never been away for so long, as I commute to school). I didn't mind the job, though. So I was able to get through it, with a lot of help from my managers (who were all great people). I also made a lot of great friends, many of whom I still see when I go down.

The second time (over my third CP) was because of the job. The hours weren't too bad, but I was always really tired (it was an extremely physically-demanding job). Again, great managers who understood. By this time, I knew I wanted to go FT. So I just sucked it up, and pulled through. Plus I picked up a lot of extra hours in my old area.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys, I'm almost ready to apply for my CP, just working out the finishing touches on my resume! I just have a couple of questions, firstly, does anyone know what roles you can apply for when they interview you? There's some basic info on the website, but because I'm international it's a bit vague and I was just wondering what the choices were? Also, when we are assigned a role do we move from park to park/attraction to attraction etc?

Thanks Nell, for the link to WDWIP, its proving to be pretty useful 

I love Ratatouile too, hopefully WDW will add another themed restaurant to their profile!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

In ammendment to my previous post I have already stumbled across the job categories.

So, new question... what exactly is involved in the following job categories?

1) Quick service restaurant
2) Custodial
3) Merchandise
4) Operations
5) Entertainment
6) Full service restaurant
7) Lifeguard

Obviously some are clearer than others and I'm looking for info particularly in 1-5. 

Thanks guys! Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## shastatikipunch

I watched Beriloz's video blog today and in it she mentioned that Disney is currently on a hiring freeze, I was wondering if this would affect the CP applicants for Spring and Spring Advantage '09 at all?


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> I watched Beriloz's video blog today and in it she mentioned that Disney is currently on a hiring freeze, I was wondering if this would affect the CP applicants for Spring and Spring Advantage '09 at all?



Do you have the link? I would love to see the video.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

InventorsDaughter said:


> I just have a couple of questions, firstly, does anyone know what roles you can apply for when they interview you? There's some basic info on the website, but because I'm international it's a bit vague and I was just wondering what the choices were? Also, when we are assigned a role do we move from park to park/attraction to attraction etc?



These are just off the top of my head. Probably not a complete list.

Quick Service Food and Beverage
Full Service Food and Beverage
Operations
Custodial
Vacation Planner
Merchandise
Entertainment
Costuming
Hospitality
Lifeguarding
Character Attendent

When you get to your role, you stay in the same park. You may have a job where you hop from attraction to attraction though. This would just be based on what your location covers. For example, I worked in Stands West in QSFB and hopped from different stands in Frontierland, Adventureland, and Liberty Square. 



InventorsDaughter said:


> In ammendment to my previous post I have already stumbled across the job categories.
> 
> So, new question... what exactly is involved in the following job categories?
> 
> 1) Quick service restaurant
> 2) Custodial
> 3) Merchandise
> 4) Operations
> 5) Entertainment
> 6) Full service restaurant
> 7) Lifeguard
> 
> Obviously some are clearer than others and I'm looking for info particularly in 1-5.
> 
> Thanks guys! Sorry for so many questions!



1) Varies. Could be inside (Pecos Bill, Cosmic Rays), could be outside (Outdoor food which would be ice cream, popcorn, etc) or stands such as turkey legs, churros, etc. Usually register work, simple food serving, filling up pop, preparing the food, occasionally cooking it based on your location, also clean up at the end of the night

2) Going around your assigned location picking up trash with a broom and dustpan thing. I think you are responsible for bathrooms, but I think that's a rarity. Not sure though.

3) Register, sales. Could be an inside location or a booth. CPs tend to be the ones stuck with restocking, so you'd be carrying boxes and restocking shelves. It's an all day thing - they make you wear a completely different costume. In my opinion, Merchandise has some crazy hours. I never saw my roommate who was in Merchandise.

4) Not too sure. Attractions usually, not sure what else that role entails. 

5) Need to go to auditions. Face characters (Snow White, Prince Charming, etc) or you get to be in the suit. Really depends on the person. A lot of people love it. You have to be very animated.

6) My sister had this role. All I remember her doing is rolling silverware and hostessing. I'm not sure about being able to wait the tables. I can't recall seeing a CP as a waiter/waitress but who knows. 

7) Must past tests. Early hours.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Do you have the link? I would love to see the video.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXyCqhQeQVE


----------



## Joanna71985

shastatikipunch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXyCqhQeQVE



Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

shastatikipunch said:


> I watched Beriloz's video blog today and in it she mentioned that Disney is currently on a hiring freeze, I was wondering if this would affect the CP applicants for Spring and Spring Advantage '09 at all?



I doubt it will affect the CP but unfortunately my daughter has also heard that from friends working at Disney now - she has her application in to rehire and is crossing her fingers she will get back in soon.

Liz


----------



## Jules76126

There is a rehiring freeze on. I just talked to my friend that works full time at Disney. I dont think it will effect the cp too much just maybe they wont take as many people as normal. I mean i got an email on friday talking about campus presentations and such although it could take longer to get a response from them. I think I might call recruiting tomorrow although they never seem to have answers lol.


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> In ammendment to my previous post I have already stumbled across the job categories.
> 
> So, new question... what exactly is involved in the following job categories?
> 
> 1) Quick service restaurant
> 2) Custodial
> 3) Merchandise
> 4) Operations
> 5) Entertainment
> 6) Full service restaurant
> 7) Lifeguard
> 
> Obviously some are clearer than others and I'm looking for info particularly in 1-5.
> 
> Thanks guys! Sorry for so many questions!



As an ICP, 1, 3, and 6, might be in the UK Pavilion. 

1) Fish & Chips shop
3) Tea shop, perfume, etc.
6) Rose & Crown.  If you are placed here, you can be a server...and therefore, make tips, unlike regular CPs.  Servers in the WS Pavilions usually make around $200/night!  My friends in the Akershus restaurant in Norway often made around $400/night...   I was in shock when they told me!



shastatikipunch said:


> I watched Beriloz's video blog today and in it she mentioned that Disney is currently on a hiring freeze, I was wondering if this would affect the CP applicants for Spring and Spring Advantage '09 at all?



Oh for heaven's sake!    You know the economy is in bad shape when WDW isn't hiring!!!  Please let this be lifted by January or my world will come crashing down!!!  

This will not affect the CP much.  You make less than FT/PT CMs.  Also, you've all applied early.  Should be fine...


----------



## jjlara21

SweaterInJune said:


> Hi there...  my personal advice would be to hang in there.  Being there 3 weeks isn't nearly enough time to settle in and really understand what the CP can offer.
> 
> That said, the CP isn't easy--it's a lot of work and you have to be determined, but for me personally...it was one of the greatest experiences of my life.  It is a love it, or hate it thing for most.  Rarely are people indifferent.
> 
> It's late here, so I'm going to refer you to this thread where someone was in a similar situation.  I assure you, this isn't rare...
> 
> I'll check back here tomorrow to see if you have anything else to add...and to give a better response
> 
> Where are you working?  How many roommates? Which complex?





Thank you for that link. It helped me realize some stuff. I guess I will try and stay this whole month without quitting and see how it goes but Im not making any promises. I am doing outdoor vending at the dlr. I am use to working aroung other people and not by myself and that causes me to stress out. I have three roommates


----------



## SweaterInJune

jjlara21 said:


> Thank you for that link. It helped me realize some stuff. I guess I will try and stay this whole month without quitting and see how it goes but Im not making any promises. I am doing outdoor vending at the dlr. I am use to working aroung other people and not by myself and that causes me to stress out. I have three roommates



Well, again...this isn't an uncommon situation, so please don't feel alone in that!  I understand that the work can be complicated and very stressful--especially in the first few solo weeks of your position.

I really encourage you to talk to your managers about your concerns--they usually care a lot and are more than willing to help you.  I think we actually have an outdoor foods manager from DLR on this board so perhaps that can be a helpful avenue as well.

As for your roommates...give them a bit more time and really try to get to know them.  Invite them out on a day or evening off...you should be at least feeling comfortable with them, even if you won't be best friends.  Also, talk to people in the breakrooms, etc.  I met some of my VERY BEST friends on my CP...most people I know agree. 

I'd give it a few more weeks at least...  I know it might be difficult, but if you stick it out, I know you'll be grateful for it in the end.  

Anytime you need to vent, or ask questions--we're all here too, so don't b shy.  Everyone is rooting for you.  Hope things start looking up!


----------



## _frazzle

Wouldn't they be hiring more CPs because we are cheaper to employ than FT or other CMs?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

_frazzle said:


> Wouldn't they be hiring more CPs because we are cheaper to employ than FT or other CMs?



Not necessarily. FT CMs don't make much more than the CPs, unless they've been there for a long time.


----------



## CTKris10

_frazzle said:


> Wouldn't they be hiring more CPs because we are cheaper to employ than FT or other CMs?




Yes, but unfortunately the space is limited because of the number of beds. Right now Disneyland College Program only has about 200 beds, compared to the 7,000+ beds in Walt Disney World for the College Program. They can only hire enough CP's as they have places for them to stay.


----------



## Berlioz70

shastatikipunch said:


> I watched Beriloz's video blog today and in it she mentioned that Disney is currently on a hiring freeze, I was wondering if this would affect the CP applicants for Spring and Spring Advantage '09 at all?



NO, this does not affect CPs at all. They are increasing the number of CPs they are hiring and decreasing the number of full-timers. The freeze is only for full-time employees.

So if you're planning on doing the CP and transferring into full-time, it's going to be harder than what they make it seem for entertainment.

Not all departments are on the freeze.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Berlioz70 said:


> NO, this does not affect CPs at all. They are increasing the number of CPs they are hiring and decreasing the number of full-timers. The freeze is only for full-time employees.
> 
> So if you're planning on doing the CP and transferring into full-time, it's going to be harder than what they make it seem for entertainment.
> 
> Not all departments are on the freeze.



Oh ok, cool. I was just hoping I still had a shot at doing the internship, that stinks for people who want to go full time though, I'm sure once the season changes they might start hiring again.


----------



## SweaterInJune

_frazzle said:


> Wouldn't they be hiring more CPs because we are cheaper to employ than FT or other CMs?



Exactly!  They'll hire CPs over FT/PT because of the pay/benefits difference.  Although, if they're in a hiring freeze, it's possible they may cut down on the number of CPs they take.  Still, you should all be fine...

(I missed an entire page of responses to this already...)


Good to know the freeze is on entertainment...and not on EVERYTHING!  I was really a bit worried at that.  Mind you, it's not good that they must have a freeze anyhow, but still...  I'm overcome with relief!


----------



## Jules76126

Yah I called recruiting this morning. This freeze has nothing to do with cps. She said that they are indeed behind and that it will probably take a little longer than the normal 3 weeks to hear back but we should all know by next week. So that is encouraging. She was very nice and understands that we are all anxious. Hopefully we will start getting letters soon.


----------



## SweaterInJune

My concern only was lying in the fact that I'm NOT a CP...I was going down FT in January...

I knew that they would still hire CPs with little change, if any.

I just heard from a friend in the company.  He said the freeze is actually in place so that the the PI CM's can get recast after the PI closure this month...  That made me feel much better about it all  

Hope everyone gets his/her letter soon!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Sort of a random question:

Is there a corkboard somewhere on the apartment complex's property where people pin up flyers or are there discussion board type things on the hub?

My friend and I are taking our car down to Florida for our CP and we figured a nice way to be courteous, as well as meet new people, would be to offer to either take people to walmart, etc, or to offer to pick something up for them (TP, milk, eggs) and we'd like to hang a flyer or something saying when we're going and how to get a hold of us. Is that possible?


----------



## SweaterInJune

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Sort of a random question:
> 
> Is there a corkboard somewhere on the apartment complex's property where people pin up flyers or are there discussion board type things on the hub?
> 
> My friend and I are taking our car down to Florida for our CP and we figured a nice way to be courteous, as well as meet new people, would be to offer to either take people to walmart, etc, or to offer to pick something up for them (TP, milk, eggs) and we'd like to hang a flyer or something saying when we're going and how to get a hold of us. Is that possible?



I think there is a board at the office building, and by the 'clubhouse' areas, but I don't know if there is open posting.

Either way, I might advise against this particular posting idea... You will find plenty of people to do this for without advertising it   That's very kind of you though.  If you do...no doubt you will meet many desparate CPs in a very short time!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

SweaterInJune said:


> I think there is a board at the office building, and by the 'clubhouse' areas, but I don't know if there is open posting.
> 
> Either way, I might advise against this particular posting idea... You will find plenty of people to do this for without advertising it   That's very kind of you though.  If you do...no doubt you will meet many desparate CPs in a very short time!



Okay thanks, thats probably true!

Separately,

 - Has anyone been to an audition in Austin, TX or Oklahoma City? How many people were there auditioning and was cosmetology there to try costumes/makeup out on people?

I live in Austin but last semester the audition dates were a month earlier in OK than they were in Austin, this time its about two weeks so I'm considering driving up to OK to audition so I won't have to wait as long and I want to try to compare the other factors.


 - Also, I was wondering, I've heard if you pass your character audition but your height range is "full", you get put into a character pool. What exactly does that mean? Anyone have to deal with this?

- Third, do you bring a head shot and a resume? On the Disney auditions website it says to but I didn't know if that applied to CPs.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Haha I went to get the mail today, even though I knew it the packet wouldn't be there I was still hoping, and I was rushing over and the mail man wasn't finished and I think I scared him XD I was like "I'll come back later!!"


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> - Also, I was wondering, I've heard if you pass your character audition but your height range is "full", you get put into a character pool. What exactly does that mean? Anyone have to deal with this?
> 
> - Third, do you bring a head shot and a resume? On the Disney auditions website it says to but I didn't know if that applied to CPs.



If you get put into the pool, you stay there until you get pulled. If you don't, you have to re-audition again. Also, if you are put into the pool for the CP, you have to make a decision by the time you go down.

And no, you don't need to bring those to the CP auditions. It is not necessary.


----------



## joepic

SweaterInJune said:


> My concern only was lying in the fact that I'm NOT a CP...I was going down FT in January...
> 
> I knew that they would still hire CPs with little change, if any.
> 
> I just heard from a friend in the company.  He said the freeze is actually in place so that the the PI CM's can get recast after the PI closure this month...  That made me feel much better about it all
> 
> Hope everyone gets his/her letter soon!




whew, for a second there I thought you said the "Professional Internship closure" 

I almost died after realizing you meant the Pleasure Island closing.


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Hey, I hate go completly off topic from what you are talking about, but I didn't want to make a whole new thread for this.

Anyways I am a highschool senior this year and seriously considering the disney college program.  I am right now planning on going to UCF and studying hospitality/tourism management there.  I am interested in Hotel Management, and I know a lot of you specialized in attractions and character stuff, but has anyone here worked in the resorts?

If you have do you think it is a good experience, or not worth my time?  I was definently planning on either a)working part-time at disney as it is so close instead of the CP, but I know the pay is not all that well, and I could probably find a job that can actually get me through college expenses.  or b)Applying to the CP and doing hopefully 2 sessions of it at some point in my college career and hopefully moving up to a PI for my senior year of college.

Anyways, I am sorry if these questions have already been answered but this thread is 209 pages long and I simply do not have the time to look through them all.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Traveliz

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> Hey, I hate go completly off topic from what you are talking about, but I didn't want to make a whole new thread for this.
> 
> Anyways I am a highschool senior this year and seriously considering the disney college program.  I am right now planning on going to UCF and studying hospitality/tourism management there.  I am interested in Hotel Management, and I know a lot of you specialized in attractions and character stuff, but has anyone here worked in the resorts?
> 
> If you have do you think it is a good experience, or not worth my time?  I was definently planning on either a)working part-time at disney as it is so close instead of the CP, but I know the pay is not all that well, and I could probably find a job that can actually get me through college expenses.  or b)Applying to the CP and doing hopefully 2 sessions of it at some point in my college career and hopefully moving up to a PI for my senior year of college.
> 
> Anyways, I am sorry if these questions have already been answered but this thread is 209 pages long and I simply do not have the time to look through them all.  Thanks in advance.




If you are going to Rosen I would just go ahead and get a part time Disney job (assuming at some point they lift the hiring freeze).  My daughter goes to Rosen and alot of the kids there work part time at Disney and do not go through the CP.

For the Hospitality Degree you have to do three paid internships anyway and you can probably get those in through Disney as well.

Liz


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Traveliz said:


> If you are going to Rosen I would just go ahead and get a part time Disney job (assuming at some point they lift the hiring freeze).  My daughter goes to Rosen and alot of the kids there work part time at Disney and do not go through the CP.
> 
> For the Hospitality Degree you have to do three paid internships anyway and you can probably get those in through Disney as well.
> 
> Liz



Okay thanks for the information.  I wasn't sure if I could get the part-time job at all since I have very little experience in the career as it is, and was basically looking into the CP as a back up.  I am definently going to try though.


----------



## Traveliz

GoofysOnlyGirl said:


> Okay thanks for the information.  I wasn't sure if I could get the part-time job at all since I have very little experience in the career as it is, and was basically looking into the CP as a back up.  I am definently going to try though.



Once you start the Hospitality classes you will be in good shape - they have some great classes there.  

Liz


----------



## GoofysOnlyGirl

Traveliz said:


> Once you start the Hospitality classes you will be in good shape - they have some great classes there.
> 
> Liz



That's good to hear.  It is definently my number one choice at the moment, I just have to wait for the acceptance letter now to UCF.  Hopefully I get it


----------



## razzery

Traveliz said:


> If you are going to Rosen I would just go ahead and get a part time Disney job (assuming at some point they lift the hiring freeze).  My daughter goes to Rosen and alot of the kids there work part time at Disney and do not go through the CP.
> 
> For the Hospitality Degree you have to do three paid internships anyway and you can probably get those in through Disney as well.
> 
> Liz



I was actually just about to post this! Rosen is a lot closer to Disney then the main campus is so getting a regular job. Disney (and Universal) offers tons and tons of internships to Rosen students so you should be fine with that.


----------



## RUPSYCHED4DISNEY

hey everybody!! finally the time has come and i can apply for the cp and to be a pi!! it took a lot of convincing of the parentals, but here's my big chance!  i'm a marketing major and would really love to do one of the pi's but i know how ridiculously competitive they are so i also wanted to apply for the cp...i was wondering if you apply and are accepted for the cp, how long you have to accept the offer??  pi's don't hear until nov. 28th, but i wanted to get the process going for cp as soon as possible...if someone can help me out i'd really appreciate it!!

thanks!!

good luck to everyone out there applying!!


----------



## razzery

RUPSYCHED4DISNEY said:


> hey everybody!! finally the time has come and i can apply for the cp and to be a pi!! it took a lot of convincing of the parentals, but here's my big chance!  i'm a marketing major and would really love to do one of the pi's but i know how ridiculously competitive they are so i also wanted to apply for the cp...i was wondering if you apply and are accepted for the cp, how long you have to accept the offer??  pi's don't hear until nov. 28th, but i wanted to get the process going for cp as soon as possible...if someone can help me out i'd really appreciate it!!
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> good luck to everyone out there applying!!




I believe they ask you to accept or decline your offer within 2 weeks.


----------



## SweaterInJune

razzery said:


> I believe they ask you to accept or decline your offer within 2 weeks.



That's correct:  You have two weeks to accept or decline your offer, so if you know that you want to go, accept.  If as time goes on, you get offered a PI, then you can always call CP Recruiting and deal with that.  It's not such a big deal...
Explain to them during the interview for your CP that you are a PI applicant though...




joepic said:


> whew, for a second there I thought you said the "Professional Internship closure"
> 
> I almost died after realizing you meant the Pleasure Island closing.



EEEK!  Sorry, Joe!  Definitely meant Pleasure Island...haha.   The stupid Disney abbreviations.  Back when I first started looking into the CP, we had the CP and the "Advanced Internship, or AI"...  Things have been renamed and now I forget that PI can mean both!   No worries about the PI's you want though...after the end of the month, the other PI will be a piece of Disney history.  I couldn't care less, aside from Adventurers' Club and Comedy Warehouse...

Good luck!



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Haha I went to get the mail today, even though I knew it the packet wouldn't be there I was still hoping, and I was rushing over and the mail man wasn't finished and I think I scared him XD I was like "I'll come back later!!"



Anna...don't attack the mailman!  He might call the pound on you


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> Anna...don't attack the mailman!  He might call the pound on you


----------



## futreWDI

SweaterInJune said:


> No worries about the PI's you want though...after the end of the month, the other PI will be a piece of Disney history.  I couldn't care less, aside from Adventurers' Club and Comedy Warehouse...



I wish you werent in Germany and that you could come visit sometime this week and go to the Adventurers Club


----------



## sk8bug72

I had my phone interview 2 weeks ago and the interviewer said that i would be recieving an invitation to the audition.  When should I expect to recieve this?  Is it an email or U.S. mail?  I'm getting kind of nervous because I sent an email to dcp last week with a change of address and they never replied so I don't know if they recieved it.  I just don't want to miss anything...


----------



## SweaterInJune

futreWDI said:


> I wish you werent in Germany and that you could come visit sometime this week and go to the Adventurers Club



Me too, my friend...me too   I'll miss out on a farewell "Kungaloosh!"  *sigh*

I did hear a rumor that it might be moved to DAK, in time, as an entrance to the proposed 'Night Kingdom"...  we'll see if any of that actually come to fruition.  I hope they bring it back somewhere...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Anna...don't attack the mailman!  He might call the pound on you



XD They'd never catch me! I'm the master of stealth! Pff yeah right i'm the clumsiest person I know haha.

All this talk about PI and Adventurer's Club is making me sad  I went to PI once when I was five but I was too small to do anything. I always told myself I would go and have fun there when I got older and now it's gone!


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> XD They'd never catch me! I'm the master of stealth! Pff yeah right i'm the clumsiest person I know haha.
> 
> All this talk about PI and Adventurer's Club is making me sad  I went to PI once when I was five but I was too small to do anything. I always told myself I would go and have fun there when I got older and now it's gone!




haha...   

Yeah, AC and CW were great...   The clubs did nothing for me.  If we wanted to "go out", we'd got to the HOB on Sunday night with the internationals.  It was always a great time.  I went into one of the clubs with a friend from Norway one night...we were bored, wandered around, and left.  It was a great idea when it opened, but the dance clubs at PI were only frequented by CPs...   I don't blame them for closing it in lieu of something more productive. AC and CW were always packed though, so it's sad that they will be lost--even if it does only end up being temporary...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> If you get put into the pool, you stay there until you get pulled. If you don't, you have to re-audition again. Also, if you are put into the pool for the CP, you have to make a decision by the time you go down.
> 
> And no, you don't need to bring those to the CP auditions. It is not necessary.



What do you mean by make a decision? Decide if you want to be in entertainment or take a different role? If you decide to stay in entertainment, do you still get sent down as a part of the program and you just don't work until they pull you, being responsible for your own rent? or am I completely misunderstanding you... haha.


----------



## cristielo

Hello everyone! I cant believe I didnt find out about this site sooner. Ok so anywas I am doing the program at the dlr and I was wondering how bad would it look if i quit the program. Like will it follow me my whole life or what? Like will it really effect me in the future? Im not saying that I am going to quit but I am thinking about it


----------



## SweaterInJune

cristielo said:


> Hello everyone! I cant believe I didnt find out about this site sooner. Ok so anywas I am doing the program at the dlr and I was wondering how bad would it look if i quit the program. Like will it follow me my whole life or what? Like will it really effect me in the future? Im not saying that I am going to quit but I am thinking about it



It certainly can...and likely will, depending on what you plan on doing as a career.  Take a look at this thread.  It will give you a bit more information about what to expect if you quit.  There is also a link to all of the companies Disney owns and operates--if you quit, you will essentially be blacklisted from ALL of them.  If you are TERMINATED, it is even worse.

Take a look and if you have more questions, please come back and ask...

Why are you considering quitting anyhow?  Where are you from? Perhaps we can help with the situation   Good luck...hopefully, you'll hang in there...


----------



## shastatikipunch

SweaterInJune said:


> haha...
> 
> Yeah, AC and CW were great...   The clubs did nothing for me.  If we wanted to "go out", we'd got to the HOB on Sunday night with the internationals.  It was always a great time.  I went into one of the clubs with a friend from Norway one night...we were bored, wandered around, and left.  It was a great idea when it opened, but the dance clubs at PI were only frequented by CPs...   I don't blame them for closing it in lieu of something more productive. AC and CW were always packed though, so it's sad that they will be lost--even if it does only end up being temporary...



Do they have local bands at House of Blues on Sunday nights or something? And another question do CM's get a discount on tickets at House of Blues?


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

shastatikipunch said:


> Do they have local bands at House of Blues on Sunday nights or something? And another question do CM's get a discount on tickets at House of Blues?



No, Sunday night at the HOB is CM Appreciation Night = free drinks until like 10 or midnight. I never went so I'm not really sure. I was more of a Howl at the Moon half off drink kind of girl. More entertaining.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Man I am sooo tired of school, I really need to do this CP!


----------



## cristielo

All the stuff that I see that disney owns is all film and television and things that have to do with disney and I am not interested in doind anything like that for a career. So will it effect me any other way if I quit?


----------



## glendalais

cristielo said:


> All the stuff that I see that disney owns is all film and television and things that have to do with disney and I am not interested in doind anything like that for a career. So will it effect me any other way if I quit?



Among other things, if other employers in the future were to ask Disney, they would say that you have a No Rehire status (one of the few things they CAN say under the law). 

Most employers would probably go from there and wonder why you have been blacklisted for rehiring at one of the largest companies in the country.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

cristielo said:


> All the stuff that I see that disney owns is all film and television and things that have to do with disney and I am not interested in doind anything like that for a career. So will it effect me any other way if I quit?



If you don't mind me asking, why do you want to quit?

Also, quitting any job looks bad. Any time you apply for ANY job ANYWHERE they will ask you where you last worked and why you quit.


----------



## Joanna71985

cristielo said:


> Hello everyone! I cant believe I didnt find out about this site sooner. Ok so anywas I am doing the program at the dlr and I was wondering how bad would it look if i quit the program. Like will it follow me my whole life or what? Like will it really effect me in the future? Im not saying that I am going to quit but I am thinking about it



It's pretty bad. You get a Restricted Rehire, and it would be really hard to work for any of the Disney companies.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Man I am sooo tired of school, I really need to do this CP!



Amen sister!!!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

TiggerTastic09 said:


> Amen sister!!!!



I can't wait for us to hang out Jacki!


----------



## Joanna71985

I am never going to be able to make it til the Spring to apply.


----------



## SweaterInJune

shastatikipunch said:


> Do they have local bands at House of Blues on Sunday nights or something? And another question do CM's get a discount on tickets at House of Blues?





WhateverLolaWants said:


> No, Sunday night at the HOB is CM Appreciation Night = free drinks until like 10 or midnight. I never went so I'm not really sure. I was more of a Howl at the Moon half off drink kind of girl. More entertaining.



Sunday is actually "Service Industry Night" at the HOB.  I don't know what the drink deal is...that was never the reason we went.  Not that we didn't drink, but we went because that's where a large number of our friends went.  Many of the internationals go, so we were always hanging out with our friends from Norway and the UK...and avoiding the crazy Brazilians!!!   AHHH!!!  We also had friends we met there who didn't work for Disney.  Sunday night was the one night we could all hang out together--usually.  It was a good time for us.  The DJs would change...some weeks were better than others, but an adventure was always had 

CM's over 21 get in for free w/ CM ID...under 21 get a discount ticket at the box-office w/ CM ID.



Joanna71985 said:


> I am never going to be able to make it til the Spring to apply.



Awww    I'm sorry you got delayed!   Hang in there...  You know we'll be here to help you through...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I am never going to be able to make it til the Spring to apply.



Pfff you don't need school! Join ussss join ussss XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Pfff you don't need school! Join ussss join ussss XD



...says the girl who mauled the mailman   

You could though...  I can't remember why you had to switch?  Will you be graduating this spring?


----------



## Joanna71985

SweaterInJune said:


> Awww    I'm sorry you got delayed!   Hang in there...  You know we'll be here to help you through...



I know. I don't know what I would do without Facebook/my Disney message boards. 



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Pfff you don't need school! Join ussss join ussss XD



Oh I wish! But I can't miss anymore school. I've already missed 2 semesters.



SweaterInJune said:


> ...says the girl who mauled the mailman
> 
> You could though...  I can't remember why you had to switch?  Will you be graduating this spring?



  

I switched because of my remaining credits. I could have finished in Dec, but I would have had to rush home from Disney, take 2 summer classes in about 3 weeks or so, and then take 20 credits this semester. I decided to push everything back and spread out the credits (I am taking 17 this semester, but 3 are for ASL, which I didn't have to take. And I will be taking 12 next semester). It also allowed me to be able to relax in FL, and I was able to stay at AKL. So I now will be graduating in May instead. The good news is, it looks like I will be able to take a quick trip down in March.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> ...says the girl who mauled the mailman
> 
> You could though...  I can't remember why you had to switch?  Will you be graduating this spring?



Heyyyy mauled is a little strong, it was more like...startled XD




Joanna71985 said:


> I switched because of my remaining credits. I could have finished in Dec, but I would have had to rush home from Disney, take 2 summer classes in about 3 weeks or so, and then take 20 credits this semester. I decided to push everything back and spread out the credits (I am taking 17 this semester, but 3 are for ASL, which I didn't have to take. And I will be taking 12 next semester). It also allowed me to be able to relax in FL, and I was able to stay at AKL. So I now will be graduating in May instead. The good news is, it looks like I will be able to take a quick trip down in March.




You have to come visit us!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> You have to come visit us!



I will definitely try to!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> I am taking 17 this semester, but 3 are for ASL, which I didn't have to take.



I took ASL all through high school and I loved it! I bet you'll really enjoy it!

Also, I don't know if you saw this earlier...referring to the character pool.


MarinaAndCharlie said:


> What do you mean by make a decision? Decide if you want to be in entertainment or take a different role? If you decide to stay in entertainment, do you still get sent down as a part of the program and you just don't work until they pull you, being responsible for your own rent? or am I completely misunderstanding you... haha.



Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I took ASL all through high school and I loved it! I bet you'll really enjoy it!
> 
> Also, I don't know if you saw this earlier...referring to the character pool.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Oh I love ASL! This is my third semester taking it (I'm in 201).

As for the question, I'm not 100% positive. But I think you have to make a decision. Because I don't think you can go down without a definite role.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh I love ASL! This is my third semester taking it (I'm in 201).
> 
> As for the question, I'm not 100% positive. But I think you have to make a decision. Because I don't think you can go down without a definite role.



Ahh I see, so you have to hope they pull you within your 2 weeks to accept? That's harsh. Do you, or anyone else for that matter, know if you can reaudition a few weeks into your CP and switch roles to entertainment? I know they don't look well on transferring to a different role than you accepted, but maybe because they put you in the pool it would be special circumstance? Also, does anyone know if 5'1-5'2 is a range that fills up quickly? I guess if it isn't, I shouldn't worry about the pool!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Ahh I see, so you have to hope they pull you within your 2 weeks to accept? That's harsh. Do you, or anyone else for that matter, know if you can reaudition a few weeks into your CP and switch roles to entertainment? I know they don't look well on transferring to a different role than you accepted, but maybe because they put you in the pool it would be special circumstance? Also, does anyone know if 5'1-5'2 is a range that fills up quickly? I guess if it isn't, I shouldn't worry about the pool!



No, you would have to make a decision before you check in. However, if you choose to wait, you also run the risk of other roles filling up. And no, if you choose a different role, you can't audition again (unless you are going to extend).

Also, 5'1-5'2 is a very common height range (it just happens to be my height range, as I am 5'2).


----------



## alebisi

hi guys I'm from Italy and I'd like to apply to the international college program, they say I need CV (I know what it is) and also a cover letter, my question is : what is a cover letter? thank you in advance


----------



## shastatikipunch

alebisi said:


> hi guys I'm from Italy and I'd like to apply to the international college program, they say I need CV (I know what it is) and also a cover letter, my question is : what is a cover letter? thank you in advance



A cover letter is a brief letter you attach to a resume addressing who the resume is too and why you want/qualify for the job. If you google cover letters you might come up with some good example templates to go off of.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I can't wait for us to hang out Jacki!



omg. i know. i'm so excited. i think you should come visit me in vegas  but that's just me. haha. 

if you drive to FL, you should stop in vegas after your fist day of driving


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

TiggerTastic09 said:


> omg. i know. i'm so excited. i think you should come visit me in vegas  but that's just me. haha.
> 
> if you drive to FL, you should stop in vegas after your fist day of driving



Omg I hadn't even thought of that! I would love to stop in Vegas!


----------



## SweaterInJune

alebisi said:


> hi guys I'm from Italy and I'd like to apply to the international college program, they say I need CV (I know what it is) and also a cover letter, my question is : what is a cover letter? thank you in advance



Just use a few paragraphs...don't make it too long.  Explain why you want the job, what qualifies you for it, etc.  Look at a few examples online--that was a great suggestion, but keep it sincere to you.

For more information about the ICP/IP, look at this site.  It has forums, but I don't know if people use them.  

On another note...you live about 4.5 hours away from me!  That's very interesting   I've not met anyone on here who is in this general area (originally from Chicago)


----------



## InventorsDaughter

alebisi said:


> hi guys I'm from Italy and I'd like to apply to the international college program, they say I need CV (I know what it is) and also a cover letter, my question is : what is a cover letter? thank you in advance



Hey! I'm applying for the International Program too, I'm from the UK. A cover letter gives you the chance to show a bit of your personality and make you stand out. There are some great websites to help if you just google cover letter. Say why you want the job and why it would suit you and try to be unique - but NOT eccentric.

Oh and try and end with something memorable!

I sent my application today, I'm sooooo excited! Thanks to everyone who answered my previous posts (in particular Nell) they've been a great help! I'll let you know how it goes...

Fingers crossed and get wishing on those stars!


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey! I'm applying for the International Program too, I'm from the UK. A cover letter gives you the chance to show a bit of your personality and make you stand out. There are some great websites to help if you just google cover letter. Say why you want the job and why it would suit you and try to be unique - but NOT eccentric.
> 
> Oh and try and end with something memorable!
> 
> I sent my application today, I'm sooooo excited! Thanks to everyone who answered my previous posts (in particular Nell) they've been a great help! I'll let you know how it goes...
> 
> Fingers crossed and get wishing on those stars!



You're quite welcome!  Hopefully, we'll see you around WDW next year    Good luck!  Do you know how long the application process for the ICP/IP takes on average?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I don't think I could try out for an entertainment role anyways because i'm too tall


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I don't think I could try out for an entertainment role anyways because i'm too tall



They ALWAYS need tall people! (Well, almost always) How tall are you?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> No, you would have to make a decision before you check in. However, if you choose to wait, you also run the risk of other roles filling up. And no, if you choose a different role, you can't audition again (unless you are going to extend).
> 
> Also, 5'1-5'2 is a very common height range (it just happens to be my height range, as I am 5'2).



Thanks Joanna! 

So, I should just try to audition at the earliest date for the best chances? Do they fill it and then everyone else makes it into the 'pool' or they have the best people from the entire audition span (country-wide) and the 2nd best make the pool after all the auditions have happened? 

If 5'1 is a pretty common height, it'll probably be in my best interest to fly out to one of the first auditions... thats what I'm thinking at least. Any thoughts?


Separately - Out of the roles for CP, what do you think fills the fastest and what fills last? 

I could see being okay with custodial but not anything with food and I want to weigh my options if I have to wait to pick after I arrive (because of being put in the character pool).

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> They ALWAYS need tall people! (Well, almost always) How tall are you?



I'm about 5'9  They probably don't want characters towering over kids XD I'd love to play a villian though! Evil queen or Maleficent would be AWESOME


----------



## Traveliz

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm about 5'9  They probably don't want characters towering over kids XD I'd love to play a villian though! Evil queen or Maleficent would be AWESOME



Goofy, Queen of Hearts, Jafar, Maleficent, Genie, Beast all come to mind  - what are the height requirements for those roles?

Liz


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm about 5'9  They probably don't want characters towering over kids XD I'd love to play a villian though! Evil queen or Maleficent would be AWESOME



If I recall, there's quite a bit in that height...  It's worth an audition if you're interested and want to extend...

There is a list somewhere on here...


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I don't think I could try out for an entertainment role anyways because i'm too tall





Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm about 5'9  They probably don't want characters towering over kids XD I'd love to play a villian though! Evil queen or Maleficent would be AWESOME



Oh trust me, they need tall people! Characters go up to 6'3 or so.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Haha thanks for the reassurance guys. I'm definately going to audition when I extend. I'll be so nervous though XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Haha thanks for the reassurance guys. I'm definately going to audition when I extend. I'll be so nervous though XD



The audition isn't that bad. I find it to be kind of fun!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'd totally look like an idiot trying to dance though. It's just not my thing XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

If you're the right height, animated, and keep smiling, the dance skills don't matter as much.  As long as you can "fake it".   I'm in the most common height range.  I passed the audition in 2003, but couldn't go down.  Now, I'm undecided on if I really care to try again.  I might, if the freeze is lifted by January...  Otherwise, I'll hold out on characters and audition as a novelty act in due time.  I have some really unique ideas and do some really unique things that I think they would love in DHS or Epcot...

Next fall, I hope to be teaching in addition to PT at WDW, so I'm going to be BUSY!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> If you're the right height, animated, and keep smiling, the dance skills don't matter as much.  As long as you can "fake it".   I'm in the most common height range.  I passed the audition in 2003, but couldn't go down.  Now, I'm undecided on if I really care to try again.  I might, if the freeze is lifted by January...  Otherwise, I'll hold out on characters and audition as a novelty act in due time.  I have some really unique ideas and do some really unique things that I think they would love in DHS or Epcot...
> 
> Next fall, I hope to be teaching in addition to PT at WDW, so I'm going to be BUSY!



That sounds awesome! I want the famous Nell's assistant XD What do you want to teach?


----------



## SweaterInJune

Haha...  I'm looking for people to help with the act once I get settled down there!   I'm not really famous though...oddly enough people know me who I've never ever met before, which is strange, but I guess that's the life of a performer.  It's creepy though!  I did a show at the American Museum of Magic in 2006.  That weekend, I had breakfast at a diner nearby, and as I was leaving, a lady sitting in a booth grabbed my arm.  I quickly spun around, reflexively, startled.  "OMG!  It is you!  It's you...the girl from the front page!!!"  I was taken aback, having no clue what this crazy lady was talking about.  Then she held up a section of that morning's newspaper and there was the act: front page of the local section...3 photos.  I didn't even know about that article...  We chatted a few minutes, and then I was on my way to the gas station across the street to buy a newspaper...

As for teaching...I'd love to teach theatre, and I'll get licensed for it because of my degree, but in the event that there are no theatre jobs, I'm also applying for Middle Grades English (5-9) and Elementary Ed.  I'd love to teach a language some day, but I need to brush up on Spanish or German grammar (I'm learning by living in Bavaria...it's very colloquial), in order to pass the test.  Elementary Ed was more important to test into at this point.  I'll take that exam in January and will know if I pass in 2-4 weeks from the test date.  I would enjoy 4th or 5th grade most out of the elementary years, I think.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> Haha...  I'm looking for people to help with the act once I get settled down there!   I'm not really famous though...oddly enough people know me who I've never ever met before, which is strange, but I guess that's the life of a performer.  It's creepy though!  I did a show at the American Museum of Magic in 2006.  That weekend, I had breakfast at a diner nearby, and as I was leaving, a lady sitting in a booth grabbed my arm.  I quickly spun around, reflexively, startled.  "OMG!  It is you!  It's you...the girl from the front page!!!"  I was taken aback, having no clue what this crazy lady was talking about.  Then she held up a section of that morning's newspaper and there was the act: front page of the local section...3 photos.  I didn't even know about that article...  We chatted a few minutes, and then I was on my way to the gas station across the street to buy a newspaper...
> 
> As for teaching...I'd love to teach theatre, and I'll get licensed for it because of my degree, but in the event that there are no theatre jobs, I'm also applying for Middle Grades English (5-9) and Elementary Ed.  I'd love to teach a language some day, but I need to brush up on Spanish or German grammar (I'm learning by living in Bavaria...it's very colloquial), in order to pass the test.  Elementary Ed was more important to test into at this point.  I'll take that exam in January and will know if I pass in 2-4 weeks from the test date.  I would enjoy 4th or 5th grade most out of the elementary years, I think.




Pfff when people recognize you, you're famous, especially when they bother you when you're eating   Don't be modest Nell XD

That sounds like a lot of fun, I love English lit. so i've thought about teaching that. It was the only class that actually related to my life, go figure. I've actually though about teaching English to students in Japan, how random is that? XD I actually have so many different things i'm interested in I kind of have no idea which direction I should go in. That's why i'm doing the CP, hopefully it will give me time to think. I'll probably just end up loving it so much that i'll move to Florida and work for Disney full time hah.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Pfff when people recognize you, you're famous, especially when they bother you when you're eating   Don't be modest Nell XD
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun, I love English lit. so i've thought about teaching that. It was the only class that actually related to my life, go figure. I've actually though about teaching English to students in Japan, how random is that? XD I actually have so many different things i'm interested in I kind of have no idea which direction I should go in. That's why i'm doing the CP, hopefully it will give me time to think. I'll probably just end up loving it so much that i'll move to Florida and work for Disney full time hah.



 whatever you say...

With every post, we seem more and more alike!   Orange County has quite a large transition to teaching program, so that's what I'm hoping to do.  I'll be able to continue working for WDW, do my freelance design/magic work, and teach.  That's ideal for me 

Only requirement is a bachelors degree in something and an agreement to work for 3 years.  So assuming I get accepted, I'm going to do it.  I'm really excited.  Being a teacher is the only "normal" job I've ever thought I would enjoy doing...  I've gone through some crazy career paths too (forensic pathologist, forensic investigator, FBI, CIA, international diplomacy/relations, Actor, Director, Designer, tourism, and...naturally, magician, etc.)  I'm finding a way to combine many of those in some way or another...  and get a steady salary.  I'm so excited!  I just hope it all works out...


----------



## princess Snow

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks Joanna!
> 
> So, I should just try to audition at the earliest date for the best chances? Do they fill it and then everyone else makes it into the 'pool' or they have the best people from the entire audition span (country-wide) and the 2nd best make the pool after all the auditions have happened?
> 
> If 5'1 is a pretty common height, it'll probably be in my best interest to fly out to one of the first auditions... thats what I'm thinking at least. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Separately - Out of the roles for CP, what do you think fills the fastest and what fills last?
> 
> I could see being okay with custodial but not anything with food and I want to weigh my options if I have to wait to pick after I arrive (because of being put in the character pool).
> 
> Thanks guys!!



I am auditioning for character in Salt Lake City in October.  Good luck to you--maybe we'll see each other in Orlando.  (fingers crossed!)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I know this has been posted multiple times but the search engine is pretty user un-friendly when trying to find something specific thats recent...

so - 

I know you can't book hotel rooms for friends and family until after you go through traditions, but can they book a room themselves (before my program) and I apply my discount once I get there and they'll get some money back?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I know this has been posted multiple times but the search engine is pretty user un-friendly when trying to find something specific thats recent...
> 
> so -
> 
> I know you can't book hotel rooms for friends and family until after you go through traditions, but can they book a room themselves (before my program) and I apply my discount once I get there and they'll get some money back?



I don't think so. I'm pretty sure it has to be booked prior to get the discount (of course, I could be wrong).


----------



## princess Snow

Is there any place near in/around the CP apartments or on property that is Wi-Fi?


----------



## _frazzle

princess Snow said:


> Is there any place near in/around the CP apartments or on property that is Wi-Fi?



You can hook up a router in your apartment.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> You can hook up a router in your apartment.





Does anyone know how that works? I'm bringing a wireless router for me and my roommates but i've always had to hook it up to a main computer. Is there a place I just hook it up or something? Sorry, i'm a little technology challenged XD


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know how that works? I'm bringing a wireless router for me and my roommates but i've always had to hook it up to a main computer. Is there a place I just hook it up or something? Sorry, i'm a little technology challenged XD



I think it will still have to go through one computer...  It's really easy though   Don't worry


----------



## _frazzle

SweaterInJune said:


> I think it will still have to go through one computer...  It's really easy though   Don't worry



Yup that's the way mine is here at home. I'll have to find out about having it be freestanding though because that stinks if someones has to be connected all the time! There's gotta be an easier and better way haha.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> I think it will still have to go through one computer...  It's really easy though   Don't worry



Can I use my laptop? I don't mind having it hooked up I just didn't think you could use a laptop...hopefully someone will help me when I get there XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Can I use my laptop? I don't mind having it hooked up I just didn't think you could use a laptop...hopefully someone will help me when I get there XD



Yeah, laptops will work with a router. I've been able to use mine all 4 times.


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Can I use my laptop? I don't mind having it hooked up I just didn't think you could use a laptop...hopefully someone will help me when I get there XD



I'll definately volunteer to help if you need it :]


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, laptops will work with a router. I've been able to use mine all 4 times.



That's good to hear  I need my internet! I'm hoping to do a blog on the whole CP experience



_frazzle said:


> I'll definately volunteer to help if you need it :]



That would be greatly appreciated XD


----------



## InventorsDaughter

SweaterInJune said:


> You're quite welcome!  Hopefully, we'll see you around WDW next year    Good luck!  Do you know how long the application process for the ICP/IP takes on average?



I have no idea! I've investigated, but it has been pretty fruitless  I'm hoping they get back to me soon, I wanna know one way or the other, but from what I understand in the UK there is like one round of interviews all in the same week, in various locations, so even if I make it to second stage I might not interview for months! 

IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW LONG THE APPLICATION PROGRESS FOR IPS TAKES PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST!!

I'm sooo excited, my best friend has applied too so hopefully we'll both get it. I've never seen any English people at WDW (except at Epcot) and I can't decide whether thats due to lack of applicants or lack of talent. I can't imagine many British people apply...

Been reading your previous posts, Nell, your life sounds amazing! I love drama and theatre too, would love to teach.

Oh well, fingers crossed I'll hear soon and good luck to everyone applying!


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> I have no idea! I've investigated, but it has been pretty fruitless  I'm hoping they get back to me soon, I wanna know one way or the other, but from what I understand in the UK there is like one round of interviews all in the same week, in various locations, so even if I make it to second stage I might not interview for months!
> 
> IF ANYONE KNOWS HOW LONG THE APPLICATION PROGRESS FOR IPS TAKES PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST!!
> 
> I'm sooo excited, my best friend has applied too so hopefully we'll both get it. I've never seen any English people at WDW (except at Epcot) and I can't decide whether thats due to lack of applicants or lack of talent. I can't imagine many British people apply...
> 
> Been reading your previous posts, Nell, your life sounds amazing! I love drama and theatre too, would love to teach.
> 
> Oh well, fingers crossed I'll hear soon and good luck to everyone applying!



It's amazing alright...and poor!  Haha...the life of an artist!  I'll talk to a few of my friends from the UK who did programs and see how long the process took them.  If I get an answer, I'll get back to you.

There are a few Brits around the other parks, but not so much.  Most internationals are in Epcot, aside from the people coming from Puerto Rico(which isn't exactly IP, but not exactly not), Brazil, Africa, and a few from the UK.   It's more likely that you just aren't finding them though...It's hard among 50,000+ CMs


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Does anyone know how long rejection letters take to come?


----------



## futreWDI

you only need to be connected to a computer (hard-wired) for the set up. Once it is set up everyone can run wireless!!!




Seewhatimesdone said:


> That's good to hear  I need my internet! I'm hoping to do a blog on the whole CP experience
> 
> 
> 
> That would be greatly appreciated XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know how long rejection letters take to come?



Oh don't think that way!! Think positive!


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know how long rejection letters take to come?



for you? NEVER!!!!!!!!!!

cause you're GOING!

and you're stopping in vegas on your way there!!!!

so just forget about a rejection letter. it's not happening!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I just wanted to know if they came at the same rate as the acceptance or later. Like if I hadn't heard anything after two months or by December I should probably be worried.

I'm so excited to see you on my way down Jacki!


----------



## Jules76126

everyone will recieve a letter either accept or reject within two to three weeks from your interview. now we all know disney is really slow this year lol. i am already at the month mark and nothing, i emailed my recruiter tonight and im calling tomorrow if i dont have anything. this is getting rediculous. Some people like myself are graduating in december and need to make other arrangments if not going to disney this spring.


----------



## SweaterInJune

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know how long rejection letters take to come?



They should come at the same time, but...QUIT  WORRYING!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

This is so weird. I have never known them to take this long so early.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> They should come at the same time, but...QUIT  WORRYING!!!



XD Well now that I know that they come at the same time AND they have so many people applying they don't even have time to process everything I don't know whether I should expect an acceptance or rejection  

I'm assuming the acceptance letters are pretty thick? This is like college all over again!


----------



## joepic

From what I've seen, they come in a big envelope. I wouldn't know, but I have seen pictures.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

joepic said:


> From what I've seen, they come in a big envelope. I wouldn't know, but I have seen pictures.



Thanks. I'll be on the lookout for a big envelope then.


----------



## shastatikipunch

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh don't think that way!! Think positive!



It's tough haha, I'm getting a bit nervous now too about this. I'm a pessimist naturally though.


----------



## khancock

Jules76126 said:


> everyone will recieve a letter either accept or reject within two to three weeks from your interview



this isn't entirely accurate.  they sometimes put people on a wait list.  if they have to run a background check or if you have a restricted rehire and have to do more paperwork, you are put on that list.  also people who go to auditions don't find out a final decision until after the audition.

there are lots of threads from previous seasons where people received a letter and were told that they would receive disney's final decision at a later time.

then with the people who go the e-presentation route, they are told that their initial notification is sent after the materials get to the recruiting office.  if someone interviews and never sends in their stuff, then recruiting can't make a decision.

here is info on wdw's notification:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/faqs/faq_notification_process.html


----------



## Jules76126

Yes it can take longer for three weeks. However, you would already know that if you planned to audition and if you have a restricted rehire they tell you. I would know from experince but generally it is 3 weeks.


----------



## Saxsoon

Does not having previous job experience really hurt?

Also, what is the percentage of those accepted?


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Does not having previous job experience really hurt?
> 
> Also, what is the percentage of those accepted?



Nope. When I did my first CP, it was my first real job.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Saxsoon said:


> Does not having previous job experience really hurt?
> 
> Also, what is the percentage of those accepted?



It will be my first real job if i'm accepted


----------



## Saxsoon

Well, that makes me feel better.

What did they ask you in your interview, like how often you have visited the parks (which would work in my favor).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Saxsoon said:


> Well, that makes me feel better.
> 
> What did they ask you in your interview, like how often you have visited the parks (which would work in my favor).



Haha no, nothing like that. They ask you questions that relate to the roles you applied for. Like if you applied for attractions they would ask you what you would do in a certain situation. They're mostly customer service situations.


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Well, that makes me feel better.
> 
> What did they ask you in your interview, like how often you have visited the parks (which would work in my favor).



No, not really. The questions range from personal questions (why do you want to do the CP?) to questions about the roles you picked.


----------



## kroberts

So, I'm a little furious right now.  I called my idiot recruiter ***** yesterday, saying that it had been a full month since my interview date/day I mailed/faxed everything, and was wondering if my materials had been processed yet.  That was all, not berating them for being slow or anything, just wanted to hear from them.  I got this email this morning.   Literally, this was the whole thing.

_Kelly, 
        I am not sure you totally understand our process here in Florida.  If you would like to give me another call, I would be happy to explain.  

                Thanks, ***** _

Um, excuse me, but that's a bit rude.  And she didn't even have the courtesy to spell my name correctly while calling me an idiot.


----------



## MissRiss89

kroberts said:


> So, I'm a little furious right now. I called my idiot recruiter ***** yesterday, saying that it had been a full month since my interview date/day I mailed/faxed everything, and was wondering if my materials had been processed yet. That was all, not berating them for being slow or anything, just wanted to hear from them. I got this email this morning. Literally, this was the whole thing.
> 
> Kelly,
> I am not sure you totally understand our process here in Florida. If you would like to give me another call, I would be happy to explain.
> 
> Thanks, *****
> 
> Um, excuse me, but that's a bit rude. And she didn't even have the courtesy to spell my name correctly while calling me an idiot.



I was going to email her today, but I'm just gonna wait. I can't imagine what the recruiting office is like down there, and the amount of calls and emails they've been getting from all of us frustrated people waiting to hear back from them. I'm sure Michelle and the other recruiters are having a tough time with all of this, and I'm sure this wait is out of their control by now.


----------



## longballmg

I'd be careful my friend. 

we all know Disney reads these boards.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I think maybe they're just really busy or having some problems we don't know about. Unless it's ESSENTIAL that you find out, like for another internship, job, school, etc. it's probably best not to call them or email them. They're really busy and doing their best. I know it's frustrating but i'm sure we'll hear something soon. A lot of people from previous years have waited this long and even longer so I don't think we have anything to worry about


----------



## Joanna71985

Hang in there everyone. I know the wait can be really frustrating.


----------



## Jules76126

Yah I have michelle too and have been emailing back and forth. I got the whole I dont think you understand our process line as well. Unforunately im waiting on rehire paperwork (apparently I still have to fill it out) then I get an answer after that in three to four weeks. I wish they would just hurry up and send it out. i mean they have already talked to my managers who haev given support for my rehire so whats the problem lol. I am trying to be patient and im giving them until the end of next week to email me that paperwork and if not then i will email them again. i stated many times that Im not trying to be impatient or rude but it would be nice to get some concrete answers.


----------



## Saxsoon

Well, my inerview is tomorrow. How long does the interviewusually take? How many are usually accepted to those who apply?


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Well, my inerview is tomorrow. How long does the interviewusually take? How many are usually accepted to those who apply?



Ooo, good luck!! What roles did you pick?

The length of the interview can vary. But it usually takes around 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Oh my god they didn't get my application!!!!!!

I can't believe it, I emailed them to ask how long the process takes *** I thought it was odd I hadn't received an email saying they'd got my resume and they didn't even get my application!!!

My friend is in the same boat! I'm really gutted, I'm gonna be waiting even longer now.

URGENT IF ANYONE APPLIED THROUGH YUMMY JOBS WEBSITE, RATHER THAN EMAILING YOUR RESUME TO THE ADDRESS ON THE IP SITE, MAKE SURE THEY HAVE RECEIVED YOUR APPLICATION!

Really don't want this to happen to anyone else (although it does reduce the competition hehe)

Ok, rant over, Nell, it'd be really useful if you could get hold of your English friends, I'm really restless! Sorry if you miss this post, I haven't quoted because I didn't want that it ^^^^ to be overlooked!


----------



## kroberts

They read the boards?  That's really weird.  Isn't that some sort of invasion of privacy?  Someone on facebook messaged me and said she'd gotten an e-mail with portions of her posts in it!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

kroberts said:


> They read the boards?  That's really weird.  Isn't that some sort of invasion of privacy?  Someone on facebook messaged me and said she'd gotten an e-mail with portions of her posts in it!



Anything you put onto the internet is fair game. It can get you rejected from colleges, fired from your job, even arrested. It kind of sucks XD Just be careful about posting pictures of yourself when there's anything in it that might get you into trouble. Even if you're not drinking you can get in trouble for pictures where there is alcohol. I took down a picture of my sister and I at her 21st birthday party even though I wasn't drinking once I realized it could get me in trouble. Kind of stupid...


----------



## Joanna71985

kroberts said:


> They read the boards?  That's really weird.  Isn't that some sort of invasion of privacy?  Someone on facebook messaged me and said she'd gotten an e-mail with portions of her posts in it!



Not really. Companies have even started checking people's Myspace and Facebook accounts before hiring. Just be careful of what you post, and you'll be fine.


----------



## kroberts

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Anything you put onto the internet is fair game. It can get you rejected from colleges, fired from your job, even arrested. It kind of sucks XD Just be careful about posting pictures of yourself when there's anything in it that might get you into trouble. Even if you're not drinking you can get in trouble for pictures where there is alcohol. I took down a picture of my sister and I at her 21st birthday party even though I wasn't drinking once I realized it could get me in trouble. Kind of stupid...




I know, but is it possible that she wouldn't accept me into the program because I posted something mean about her?  Would that be unethical, since that's not part of the guidelines they look at for hiring, or could she do that since there's not really anyone checking up on them?  And I feel it was sort of inappropriate to take posts and e-mail them back to somebody.  Bit stalkerish if nothing else.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Not really. Companies have even started checking people's Myspace and Facebook accounts before hiring. Just be careful of what you post, and you'll be fine.



Exactly  How are you these days Joanna?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Exactly  How are you these days Joanna?



I'm pretty good. I seriously _hate_ school now. But at least I only have 3 days a week. How are you?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm pretty good. I seriously _hate_ school now. But at least I only have 3 days a week. How are you?



XD I feel the same way. I only have 4 days a week and thankfully get friday's off. 

I was just about to post this question but you pretty much know all  I was wondering how the recruiter's work. I know we interview with someone but then we get emails from recruiters. Mine's Jessica but I don't really know what her role is in all of this. Does she make the desicion on whether i'm accepted or not based on the notes taken during the interview?


----------



## Saxsoon

Attractions, Merchandise, and character assistant.

I filled out the application. Do I need to seperately email or mail it to them?


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Attractions, Merchandise, and character assistant.
> 
> I filled out the application. Do I need to seperately email or mail it to them?



Nice choices! You need to do both.


----------



## Saxsoon

How though, where do I email the thing, and where do I find the address. I saw no such thing when I filled it out.


----------



## MissRiss89

Saxsoon said:


> How though, where do I email the thing, and where do I find the address. I saw no such thing when I filled it out.



When you print out the role checklist, there's an address on the last page that you're supposed to use to send that and your application to


----------



## Saxsoon

MissRiss89 said:


> When you print out the role checklist, there's an address on the last page that you're supposed to use to send that and your application to



Do I need to email it before my interview tomorrow, and what about mailing it? When should that be done?

And I recieved a role sheet at A&M's presentation yesterday and they kept it. Do I still need another?


----------



## Jules76126

hey does anyone have rebecca? I was told i needed to email her my revised role check list.


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Do I need to email it before my interview tomorrow, and what about mailing it? When should that be done?
> 
> And I recieved a role sheet at A&M's presentation yesterday and they kept it. Do I still need another?



If you don't think you will need them for the interview, I would mail them out ASAP. I believe they need to be faxed too.


----------



## Saxsoon

Does anyone have an idea as to how many people apply. (yes I want to know, surprisingly enough, it will calm me)


----------



## MegaraRocks!

I went on the CP program in Spring 2007 and I loved it.  I am now a campus rep. I dont mean to scare you but alot of people apply, and the program is becoming more and more competitive.  So my adivice to you is check off as many roles on the checklist as possible.  None of the roles are bad and it will give you more options and a better chance.  If you limit yourself to just a few choices you will make your chances of the jobs filling up higher.  I hope this helps!!!! Good luck!!! It will be th experience of your life.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

MegaraRocks! said:


> I went on the CP program in Spring 2007 and I loved it.  I am now a campus rep. I dont mean to scare you but alot of people apply, and the program is becoming more and more competitive.  So my adivice to you is check off as many roles on the checklist as possible.  None of the roles are bad and it will give you more options and a better chance.  If you limit yourself to just a few choices you will make your chances of the jobs filling up higher.  I hope this helps!!!! Good luck!!! It will be th experience of your life.



Thanks for the tips  I'm glad to hear your experience was so amazing. I really hope I get accepted!


----------



## Ylushi

I was wondering...
For the bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess, do they require that you know how to style hair? Or is it just a recommendation or what?  It seems like a fun role and I am really interested in doing hair but I don't have any experience and I would love to work with kids...
Attractions and BBB are my top picks...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Ylushi said:


> I was wondering...
> For the bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess, do they require that you know how to style hair? Or is it just a recommendation or what?  It seems like a fun role and I am really interested in doing hair but I don't have any experience and I would love to work with kids...
> Attractions and BBB are my top picks...



That was one of the reasons why I didn't apply for BBB. I thought it sounded really fun but I have no experience and I didn't want to ruin any kid's magical days XD


----------



## Ylushi

Seewhatimesdone said:


> That was one of the reasons why I didn't apply for BBB. I thought it sounded really fun but I have no experience and I didn't want to ruin any kid's magical days XD



I figure that its worth a shot...
They gotta train you right?  So...here's to hopping hehe.
Worst case scenario...I don't get it.  If I don't hopefully I get attractions (if I get in of course)


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Ylushi said:


> I figure that its worth a shot...
> They gotta train you right?  So...here's to hopping hehe.
> Worst case scenario...I don't get it.  If I don't hopefully I get attractions (if I get in of course)



I'm sure that they'll definately train you. It'll be fine whatever you get


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Does anyone have an idea as to how many people apply. (yes I want to know, surprisingly enough, it will calm me)



I don't think that there is an exact number. However, people do get turned away. At least Patterson is starting to give them more room.



Ylushi said:


> I was wondering...
> For the bibbidi bobbidi boutique hostess, do they require that you know how to style hair? Or is it just a recommendation or what?  It seems like a fun role and I am really interested in doing hair but I don't have any experience and I would love to work with kids...
> Attractions and BBB are my top picks...



From what I have heard, they try to pick people who have experience in this area.


----------



## kroberts

Ylushi said:


> I figure that its worth a shot...
> They gotta train you right?  So...here's to hopping hehe.
> Worst case scenario...I don't get it.  If I don't hopefully I get attractions (if I get in of course)



I've heard that in your interview they ask if you have salon experience and if the answer is no they pretty much move on to the next role.


----------



## kroberts

And now I feel like a total jerk.  I talked to Michelle on the phone and she said she was sorry that I took her e-mail the wrong way.

She was concerned about my professionalism.  And in person I'm extremely poised and professional, so that made me really nervous.  And the thing is, she should have no idea it's me, but I had no idea they read the boards so I just used my name for my username.  I thought "what?  I'm going to meet some of these people in person, anyway."  Bad idea, apparently.

She said, "If you reacted this way to such a tiny setback, it just makes me concerned with how you'll deal with guests if there's a problem."  And I had to explain, tearing up and feeling like an idiot, that I'd had problems with financial aid this year, and doing the program was going to save me about $20,000.  So my dads calling me every day to find out if I get in, because hes helping me pay for school.  Plus my adviser was all over me to decide whether I'm taking a leave of absence or not, since it's a pretty arduous process at my school.  So I have him e-mailing me every few days.  Plus Ive been extremely sick for almost two weeks now (first a cold, then the stomach flu, now a cold again), so Im tired and cranky to begin with.  I didnt mention being sick, except to say I had a cold since I sound odd on the phone.

Then she said she understand, and she had just been concerned.  Then she told me I had an answer in the mail.  Which makes me nervous.  A yes answer?  A no answer?  Argh.

I hope my fever-induced quick temper didnt screw me over for the whole program.


----------



## razzery

kroberts said:


> And now I feel like a total jerk.  I talked to Michelle on the phone and she said she was sorry that I took her e-mail the wrong way.
> 
> She was concerned about my professionalism.  And in person I'm extremely poised and professional, so that made me really nervous.  And the thing is, she should have no idea it's me, but I had no idea they read the boards so I just used my name for my username.  I thought "what?  I'm going to meet some of these people in person, anyway."  Bad idea, apparently.
> 
> She said, "If you reacted this way to such a tiny setback, it just makes me concerned with how you'll deal with guests if there's a problem."  And I had to explain, tearing up and feeling like an idiot, that I'd had problems with financial aid this year, and doing the program was going to save me about $20,000.  So my dad’s calling me every day to find out if I get in, because he’s helping me pay for school.  Plus my adviser was all over me to decide whether I'm taking a leave of absence or not, since it's a pretty arduous process at my school.  So I have him e-mailing me every few days.  Plus I’ve been extremely sick for almost two weeks now (first a cold, then the stomach flu, now a cold again), so I’m tired and cranky to begin with.  I didn’t mention being sick, except to say I had a cold since I sound odd on the phone.
> 
> Then she said she understand, and she had just been concerned.  Then she told me I had an answer in the mail.  Which makes me nervous.  A yes answer?  A no answer?  Argh.
> 
> I hope my fever-induced quick temper didn’t screw me over for the whole program.




I'm really glad you got explain yourself and hopefully everything works out for the best. At this point though, I really think the subject should be dropped. It happened but you got your chance to make up for it, I just don't want anyone carrying this on long than it should which could potentially just make matters worse.

Edit: Hi recruiters!


----------



## Saxsoon

Well, I think my interview went well. I answered all the questions the best I could (actually my answers may have sounded fake because they were probably what they were expecting). That's just how I am, so hopefully she saw (heard) that. I tried to make jokes and told a little anecdote about my sister getting turned away from Rockin Roller Coaster and how tough that could be. (my question dealt with this very issue, what would I tell a child if they were turned away). So hopefully all worked out well, and I will find out hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Saxsoon said:


> Well, I think my interview went well. I answered all the questions the best I could (actually my answers may have sounded fake because they were probably what they were expecting). That's just how I am, so hopefully she saw (heard) that. I tried to make jokes and told a little anecdote about my sister getting turned away from Rockin Roller Coaster and how tough that could be. (my question dealt with this very issue, what would I tell a child if they were turned away). So hopefully all worked out well, and I will find out hopefully in a few weeks.



Congrats!   The interview was the most nerve wracking part for me so at least that's done  Now just a few more weeks to go!



razzery said:


> Hi recruiters!


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Well, I think my interview went well. I answered all the questions the best I could (actually my answers may have sounded fake because they were probably what they were expecting). That's just how I am, so hopefully she saw (heard) that. I tried to make jokes and told a little anecdote about my sister getting turned away from Rockin Roller Coaster and how tough that could be. (my question dealt with this very issue, what would I tell a child if they were turned away). So hopefully all worked out well, and I will find out hopefully in a few weeks.



Glad to hear it went well!


----------



## salvaXdana

has anyone ever been sent home on the day of check in after the background checks and everything? because it just accured to me that they do all of that after you get there, at check in hahaa. i dont mean to laugh if that has happened, but that would just be so horrible!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

salvaXdana said:


> has anyone ever been sent home on the day of check in after the background checks and everything? because it just accured to me that they do all of that after you get there, at check in hahaa. i dont mean to laugh if that has happened, but that would just be so horrible!



That would be AWFUL. Just wondering, what qualifies someone for being sent home besides the obvious thing like doing something illegal, drugs, alcohal, rude comments. 

Like when they do the background check what does that mean? I've never had a real job (just a summer one) so I don't even really have a background. I just went to school XD What could they possible find?? What are they looking for?


----------



## Joanna71985

salvaXdana said:


> has anyone ever been sent home on the day of check in after the background checks and everything? because it just accured to me that they do all of that after you get there, at check in hahaa. i dont mean to laugh if that has happened, but that would just be so horrible!



I'm sure it has. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## SweaterInJune

I think you're fine...

They're looking for illegal activity: drugs, alcohol(dui, etc), contraband, assault, sexual abuse, restraining orders, murder, involuntary manslaughter, accomplice, breaking and entering, burglary, robbery, shoplifting, etc...

 Use your imagination 

 

They do have a background check before giving you an offer, but it's not necessarily the same as what forensics would pull up based on your prints.

Disney has too much at stake to forgo this process.  Still, I bet they have had a few people to turn away at check-in.

It's not that terrible.  If they've done something to warrant being turned away at the door, then: A) They knew about it and did not disclose it  B)They did something bad, which they had to have known was illegal--I won't throw a pity party  -and- C)They were forewarned by Disney

That's all I'm saying...I wouldn't want certain people working at WDW just because they want to--would you?  I'm not saying that people don't deserve 2nd chances for some things, but it's definitely case by case...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SweaterInJune said:


> That's all I'm saying...I wouldn't want certain people working at WDW just because they want to--would you?  I'm not saying that people don't deserve 2nd chances for some things, but it's definitely case by case...



Certainly not  I was just wondering why someone would get turned away the day of because like you said if they did something pretty bad they would know so it seems stupid to show up and think you're going to get away with it!


----------



## SecondStartotheright

So, I'll be attending a seminar in a few weeks to interview for the spring 09 program.  I was just curious how to go about this from a financial stand point.

Everyone I've talked to says you don't make very much money there, and that you definitely need to save up beforehand, or you'll barely be able to eat!

I don't know if it's just exaggeration, or if it really is that bad.
So I was just hoping for an honest opinion on this, and already aware that it would be a good idea to have some money saved up regardless...about how much would you suggest?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SecondStartotheright said:


> So, I'll be attending a seminar in a few weeks to interview for the spring 09 program.  I was just curious how to go about this from a financial stand point.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to says you don't make very much money there, and that you definitely need to save up beforehand, or you'll barely be able to eat!
> 
> I don't know if it's just exaggeration, or if it really is that bad.
> So I was just hoping for an honest opinion on this, and already aware that it would be a good idea to have some money saved up regardless...about how much would you suggest?



From what i've heard most people go with about 500  

But I think that if you spend wisely you would be able to get away with two or three hundred. I'm driving so i'm able to bring a lot of things with me like so i'll be able to bring less


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> So, I'll be attending a seminar in a few weeks to interview for the spring 09 program.  I was just curious how to go about this from a financial stand point.
> 
> Everyone I've talked to says you don't make very much money there, and that you definitely need to save up beforehand, or you'll barely be able to eat!
> 
> I don't know if it's just exaggeration, or if it really is that bad.
> So I was just hoping for an honest opinion on this, and already aware that it would be a good idea to have some money saved up regardless...about how much would you suggest?



I brought done around $300 with me, and I was fine. As long as you don't blow it all away, you can definitely bring home money too. I brought home almost $1000 last summer.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I brought done around $300 with me, and I was fine. As long as you don't blow it all away, you can definitely bring home money too. I brought home almost $1000 last summer.



I'm definately going to create a budget too. This will be the first time that i'm actually fully paying for everything myself. Thankfully, while i'm taking classes right now i'm living with my mom so I have it pretty easy. But this time i'll be paying for rent, food, gas, ect. all by myself. It will be tough at first but I think it will be really rewarding in the end. Good preparation for the real world. Plus it will give me a chance to build a little bit of credit so I can buy my own house in the future. Of course, I have to get in first!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm definately going to create a budget too. This will be the first time that i'm actually fully paying for everything myself. Thankfully, while i'm taking classes right now i'm living with my mom so I have it pretty easy. But this time i'll be paying for rent, food, gas, ect. all by myself. It will be tough at first but I think it will be really rewarding in the end. Good preparation for the real world. Plus it will give me a chance to build a little bit of credit so I can buy my own house in the future. Of course, I have to get in first!



aww, I'm sure you will!


----------



## yensiD011

quick question...how many roles should i say i want to do. i can't say too many but i don't want to say too few. is there a magic number?!


----------



## Joanna71985

yensiD011 said:


> quick question...how many roles should i say i want to do. i can't say too many but i don't want to say too few. is there a magic number?!



My recruiter recommends at least 4 roles. That being said, make sure to only pick roles you feel happy and comfortable doing. You don't want to pick one you don't want to do, and end up getting that role.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW!!

Doesn't sound like much I know, but not all IPs get them so XD

I'm really really excited, can anyone tell me what sort of questions they are likely to ask me on the phone interview??

Any help will be appreciated!

Thanks x x x x


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Seewhatimesdone said:


> From what i've heard most people go with about 500
> 
> But I think that if you spend wisely you would be able to get away with two or three hundred. I'm driving so i'm able to bring a lot of things with me like so i'll be able to bring less




Really is that all?
That's good news...I was expecting it to be way more, I've already got that in a savings account!


How much is rent?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> Really is that all?
> That's good news...I was expecting it to be way more, I've already got that in a savings account!
> 
> 
> How much is rent?



It varies by complex and apartment size. My 3-BR at Patterson last summer was $81 a week.

Vista is the cheaper of the 3, and then Patterson and Chatham are just about the same.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SecondStartotheright said:


> Really is that all?
> That's good news...I was expecting it to be way more, I've already got that in a savings account!
> 
> 
> How much is rent?



It think it ranges from 70 to 90 (something along those lines) a week depending on the size and location of where you're staying. It's deducted from your paycheck automatically except for the first week, and then they take double rent out of your second week. Not really sure why they do that XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> It think it ranges from 70 to 90 (something along those lines) a week depending on the size and location of where you're staying. It's deducted from your paycheck automatically except for the first week, and then they take double rent out of your second week. Not really sure why they do that XD



It's because you don't make enough to pay rent the first week, so they take out for both week 1 and 2 the second week.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> It's because you don't make enough to pay rent the first week, so they take out for both week 1 and 2 the second week.



Oh I see XD Is it because we're training that whole week?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Oh I see XD Is it because we're training that whole week?



No, because you're hardly working that week. Training doesn't really start until your second week.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Joanna71985 said:


> No, because you're hardly working that week. Training doesn't really start until your second week.



what do you do the first week?
just orientation and get settled in?


also
DBF is planning on coming with me.  He's going to have to cut his hair if he gets accepted (it's pretty shaggy) but how does it affect his chances of acceptance if he doesn't interview in dress code?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> what do you do the first week?
> just orientation and get settled in?
> 
> 
> also
> DBF is planning on coming with me.  He's going to have to cut his hair if he gets accepted (it's pretty shaggy) but how does it affect his chances of acceptance if he doesn't interview in dress code?



Here is the first week:
Day 1- check in and housing meeting
Day 2- find out the work area, and also sign up for any classes
Day 3- Traditions
Day 4-6- Start of training (first day varies for everyone).

For your BF, I don't think it will make a difference at the presentation (especially since 99% of interviews are done over the phone now). The recruiter at the presentation may say something, but it shouldn't make a difference in being accepted.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SecondStartotheright said:


> what do you do the first week?
> just orientation and get settled in?
> 
> 
> also
> DBF is planning on coming with me.  He's going to have to cut his hair if he gets accepted (it's pretty shaggy) but how does it affect his chances of acceptance if he doesn't interview in dress code?



I would wait until he gets accepted to cut his hair. I'm not saying that he won't, but it would be awful if he cut his hair and didn't get accepted!


----------



## SecondStartotheright

So my family is planning our vacation from January 2nd through January 9th and we're trying to accommodate for the program.  Barring that I get accepted, we have to plan accordingly

How do I go about planning for specific arrival dates?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> So my family is planning our vacation from January 2nd through January 9th and we're trying to accommodate for the program.  Barring that I get accepted, we have to plan accordingly
> 
> How do I go about planning for specific arrival dates?



As there are several for both Spring and Spring Advantage, you really can't plan until you are accepted.


----------



## abarnett

This is for all of the current or former CPs...If you are taking a Disney class (specifically one of the exploration courses) do you get the rest of the day off of work? I can't find the answer anywhere and I need to know ASAP because I am trying to plan a short trip home at the end of October!! Any help is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

abarnett said:


> This is for all of the current or former CPs...If you are taking a Disney class (specifically one of the exploration courses) do you get the rest of the day off of work? I can't find the answer anywhere and I need to know ASAP because I am trying to plan a short trip home at the end of October!! Any help is much appreciated!!!!



Not always. On my first CP, I took one of the WDW classes. I did not have my class day off. I always worked after class (I always worked evenings).


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Joanna71985 said:


> As there are several for both Spring and Spring Advantage, you really can't plan until you are accepted.



Ah.  Is it possible to choose among these arrival/departure dates which one you would like?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> Ah.  Is it possible to choose among these arrival/departure dates which one you would like?



Yes, as long as they are available. They can fill up.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Do you do this when you apply or is it something you do after you're accepted?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> Do you do this when you apply or is it something you do after you're accepted?



You do it after you are accepted and get your letter. You need the letter to sign on.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

SecondStartotheright said:


> Do you do this when you apply or is it something you do after you're accepted?



When you get accepted it will offer you dates and you go online and choose an arrival date.


----------



## _frazzle

Who else will be there on the 5th?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Everyone have a good day! I'm off to Disneyland!


----------



## Ashley022489

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Everyone have a good day! I'm off to Disneyland!



ughh, SO not fair...
...have fun though!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Everyone have a good day! I'm off to Disneyland!



Lucky duck! Have fun.


----------



## SweaterInJune

InventorsDaughter said:


> I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW!!
> 
> Doesn't sound like much I know, but not all IPs get them so XD
> 
> I'm really really excited, can anyone tell me what sort of questions they are likely to ask me on the phone interview??
> 
> Any help will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks x x x x



Wonderful!!!  I'm going to write to my friends today.  Hopefully they respond.  Sorry I didn't do it sooner.  It's been a crazy and emotional week...

When is your interview for?

They usually try to find out why you want to do the program.  I always get the question: What does Disney mean to you?   You also get role-specific questions.  They'll give you a situation and ask how you would respond.  It's not difficult and you should be just fine.  Be honest, be friendly, and remember to smile...they'll hear it!  (Yes, that sounds crazy, but it's soooo true!


----------



## belleatheart

So I have been a long time lurker on this board, I mostly do the Disney parks and restaurant boards. I didn't know I would ever be able to do Disney College Program with the school I was at, and now I can when I transferred. I am so excited they come to our campus on Oct. 6th and I can not wait to talk to them about CP and all that, I have always wanted to do this and just so excited to get an opportunity too!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

belleatheart said:


> So I have been a long time lurker on this board, I mostly do the Disney parks and restaurant boards. I didn't know I would ever be able to do Disney College Program with the school I was at, and now I can when I transferred. I am so excited they come to our campus on Oct. 6th and I can not wait to talk to them about CP and all that, I have always wanted to do this and just so excited to get an opportunity too!




I'm glad everything worked out for you!


----------



## Joanna71985

belleatheart said:


> So I have been a long time lurker on this board, I mostly do the Disney parks and restaurant boards. I didn't know I would ever be able to do Disney College Program with the school I was at, and now I can when I transferred. I am so excited they come to our campus on Oct. 6th and I can not wait to talk to them about CP and all that, I have always wanted to do this and just so excited to get an opportunity too!



Yay! Glad you are able to do the CP!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Well friday was my one month mark (from my interview) so i'm hoping to hear something in the next two weeks. My stuff was received on Sept. 2nd. So this tuesday would technically be my one month mark. So I guess it could be another two weeks actually.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Well friday was my one month mark (from my interview) so i'm hoping to hear something in the next two weeks. My stuff was received on Sept. 2nd. So this tuesday would technically be my one month mark. So I guess it could be another two weeks actually.



I have a feeling it will come this week!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I have a feeling it will come this week!



I hope so. I'm starting to get nervous!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I hope so. I'm starting to get nervous!



That's understandable! But it will be here soon.


----------



## tlynk

Hello, I posted this on the parents thread, but someone who has done the DL CP may be able to answer as well.

1) If DD does not get accepted into the WDW CP, is she still eligible to apply for the Disneyland program?

2) Do they automatically take housing rent payments out of the students checks? 

3) Do the students make enough to actually pay for the housing offered, and have some left for food and gas??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Berlioz70

tlynk said:


> Hello, I posted this on the parents thread, but someone who has done the DL CP may be able to answer as well.
> 
> 1) If DD does not get accepted into the WDW CP, is she still eligible to apply for the Disneyland program?
> 
> 2) Do they automatically take housing rent payments out of the students checks?
> 
> 3) Do the students make enough to actually pay for the housing offered, and have some left for food and gas??
> 
> Thank you in advance.



1. I'm not positive about this one because they have just changed their recruiting tactics... but last semester if you did not make the WDW one then you were encouraged to try for DL.

2. Yes, rent is automatically deducted.

3. Depends on the person. I do make enough for food and gas plus a little extra - but I limit my food spending to under 50 a week and I only fill up my car once every 2-3 weeks, I try to take the bus whenever possible. I also am paid on the higher end of the pay scale, those at the lower end may have a harder time. It really comes down to hours - the more you pick up the easier you'll be able to live down here! 

Before she accepts her role it should tell her how much she'll be paid - just assume she'll get 30 hours a week and do the math. Many people get over 30 hours; but it depends on location and you won't know that until the second day of the program, so it's safer to assume the minimum!


----------



## tlynk

Berlioz70 said:


> 1. I'm not positive about this one because they have just changed their recruiting tactics... but last semester if you did not make the WDW one then you were encouraged to try for DL.
> 
> 2. Yes, rent is automatically deducted.
> 
> 3. Depends on the person. I do make enough for food and gas plus a little extra - but I limit my food spending to under 50 a week and I only fill up my car once every 2-3 weeks, I try to take the bus whenever possible. I also am paid on the higher end of the pay scale, those at the lower end may have a harder time. It really comes down to hours - the more you pick up the easier you'll be able to live down here!
> 
> Before she accepts her role it should tell her how much she'll be paid - just assume she'll get 30 hours a week and do the math. Many people get over 30 hours; but it depends on location and you won't know that until the second day of the program, so it's safer to assume the minimum!




Thank you for the information.   Hopefully DD will get accepted at WDW, but if not she'll take the next steps to see if she can get into the DL CP.  Thanks again for answering my questions!   thumbsup2


----------



## twinsfreak

Has anyone ever done main entrance operations? Just wondering cause thats what I got accepted for


----------



## MelissaMouse

belleatheart said:


> So I have been a long time lurker on this board, I mostly do the Disney parks and restaurant boards. I didn't know I would ever be able to do Disney College Program with the school I was at, and now I can when I transferred. I am so excited they come to our campus on Oct. 6th and I can not wait to talk to them about CP and all that, I have always wanted to do this and just so excited to get an opportunity too!



Hey!! I go to SCAD too!!! what a coincidence! I already got accepted though so I don't need to go to the session. What major are you?


----------



## Soarin08

I'm so glad I found this thread!! I'm applying for the WDW CP for spring '09 and have soooo many questions!!!!! Thankfully they can all be answered here!!!!


----------



## belleatheart

Oh I don't actually go to SCAD, but I do actually know a few people who do, I go to University of Colorado Denver


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread!! I'm applying for the WDW CP for spring '09 and have soooo many questions!!!!! Thankfully they can all be answered here!!!!



Yay! Good luck!


----------



## lauraebeth

tlynk said:


> Hello, I posted this on the parents thread, but someone who has done the DL CP may be able to answer as well.
> 
> 1) If DD does not get accepted into the WDW CP, is she still eligible to apply for the Disneyland program?
> 
> 2) Do they automatically take housing rent payments out of the students checks?
> 
> 3) Do the students make enough to actually pay for the housing offered, and have some left for food and gas??
> 
> Thank you in advance.



1. DLR is actually more difficult to get accepted to than WDW. I'm not sure about eligibility, but you have to take a pre-interview 'test' that will determine if you fit the company. 

2. rent is deducted every week, if you slack off and call out of work a lot, they take EVERYTHING you make even if it isn't enough to cover the rent, and you're left high and dry, the next week, they take the remainder of what was due from the week before, plus that weeks rent.

3. the idea is that you walk home every week with about $100. of course, this can be more if you work in a higher paying role. also, if the pay rate increases overall for CPs, then the rent goes up. as long as your DD is responsible, money will never be an issue, she can go out, have fun, go shopping and still pay bills.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> Yay! Good luck!



Thank you so much!!! I have my college presentation next Thursday, also the day I schedule my interview!! Plus I'm thrilled, my mom is very supportive and is actually the one pushing me to go!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I have my college presentation next Thursday, also the day I schedule my interview!! Plus I'm thrilled, my mom is very supportive and is actually the one pushing me to go!!



That's great! Glad to hear your mom is behind you.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> That's great! Glad to hear your mom is behind you.




   Yeah, it helps to have encouragement.

So question..... what's involved in food service at WDW? I'm prolly going to want to be in either Quick or Full Service Food and Beverage (I've been a waitress now since last June) and was just wondering what all's involved. Has anyone else ever done this role?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Soarin08 said:


> Yeah, it helps to have encouragement.
> 
> So question..... what's involved in food service at WDW? I'm prolly going to want to be in either Quick or Full Service Food and Beverage (I've been a waitress now since last June) and was just wondering what all's involved. Has anyone else ever done this role?



Full service deals with things like seating people, greeting guests, setting tables, helping out at a restaraunt where they need you, etc. You would work at a table service restaraunt. But you will not be waiting tables - they won't put you in a role where you can make tips. But it's still a good way to get guest interaction and probably a lot of hours.

Quick service can be anything from serving ice cream in a parlor to selling drinks or pop corn at the vending stands out front. It's any kind of food service that will be quick, heh. Most people avoid this but i've actually heard good things about it. I think that Joanna maybe had this role so i'm sure she can tell you more. The interviewer will ask you if you would be interested in this role because they really need people for it, but be careful because if you say yes they will most likely put you there for sure.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

does anyone know if there are dishwashers in the apartment? Random, i know... but my roomie and I are making lists, lol. 

And to the poster that asked about quick service food... I've never done that role, but i know of a lot of people are being asked if they would mind doing it during their interview. I know I was. My response was something a long the lines of that I wouldn't necessairly mind doing it, however I feel my abilities would benefit the company if I was placed in one of the 5 roles I had checked off, and then i made sure to try and explain why. 

I told my interviewer that if it was the only thing available, I would have took it, gladly since I am very serious about working my way up, I would just prefer one of my other roles 

She was very nice and told me that she appreciated my honest answer and moved on to ask me about my prefered roles. 

I ended up getting hospitality which i wanted, to honesty works 

Good luck with your interview though!!! I'm sure you'll do just fine!


----------



## khancock

epfootballcutie04 said:


> does anyone know if there are dishwashers in the apartment? Random, i know... but my roomie and I are making lists, lol.



They have a list of everything that is (or supposed) to be in each apartment here
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_amenities.html

You can click the first 2 bullets and it will expand into details.

Dishwasher is there.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

khancock said:


> They have a list of everything that is (or supposed) to be in each apartment here
> http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/housing/housing_amenities.html
> 
> You can click the first 2 bullets and it will expand into details.
> 
> Dishwasher is there.



aaahhh yes! That's what i was looking for Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

epfootballcutie04 said:


> does anyone know if there are dishwashers in the apartment? Random, i know... but my roomie and I are making lists, lol.
> 
> And to the poster that asked about quick service food... I've never done that role, but i know of a lot of people are being asked if they would mind doing it during their interview. I know I was. My response was something a long the lines of that I wouldn't necessairly mind doing it, however I feel my abilities would benefit the company if I was placed in one of the 5 roles I had checked off, and then i made sure to try and explain why.
> 
> I told my interviewer that if it was the only thing available, I would have took it, gladly since I am very serious about working my way up, I would just prefer one of my other roles



The dishwasher thing has already been answered, but I want to mention that I rarely used the dishwasher. I found it quicker to wash by hand (and trust me, I hate cleaning of any sort) and the majority of us used paper plates instead of the ones provided. It took forever to fill the dishwasher so dirty dishes would be sitting in there forever. 

And I'm glad you got the role you preferred. I said the same exact thing to my interviewer about QSFB saying I had more experience for merchandise and that it related way more to major, yet she put me in QSFB anyways. Though, my interviewer was very unfriendly and the interview took literally like 7 minutes because she was obviously not in the mood to be doing her job that day.


----------



## Soarin08

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Full service deals with things like seating people, greeting guests, setting tables, helping out at a restaraunt where they need you, etc. You would work at a table service restaraunt. But you will not be waiting tables - they won't put you in a role where you can make tips. But it's still a good way to get guest interaction and probably a lot of hours.
> 
> Quick service can be anything from serving ice cream in a parlor to selling drinks or pop corn at the vending stands out front. It's any kind of food service that will be quick, heh. Most people avoid this but i've actually heard good things about it. I think that Joanna maybe had this role so i'm sure she can tell you more. The interviewer will ask you if you would be interested in this role because they really need people for it, but be careful because if you say yes they will most likely put you there for sure.




Thanks!! And yeah, I'll prolly drop Joanna a message and ask her then, if she did it. 

I wonder, is there any way we can room with someone on the boards? I'd like to be with someone (if I get in) that I've at least chatted with.


----------



## epfootballcutie04

Soarin08 said:


> Thanks!! And yeah, I'll prolly drop Joanna a message and ask her then, if she did it.
> 
> I wonder, is there any way we can room with someone on the boards? I'd like to be with someone (if I get in) that I've at least chatted with.



Yes there is. When you go to sign up for roomate notification, all you need is their applciant number and you type that in. 

They need to have the same arrival date as you, though. And obviously be assigned to the same type of program as you (ie: Spring/Spring Advantage/Spring Quarter)


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Yeah, it helps to have encouragement.
> 
> So question..... what's involved in food service at WDW? I'm prolly going to want to be in either Quick or Full Service Food and Beverage (I've been a waitress now since last June) and was just wondering what all's involved. Has anyone else ever done this role?



FSFB is working the sit-down restaurants in the parks and resorts. QSFB is working the Counter Service restaurants (fast food-type restaurants), carts, ect. I did QSFB last summer at Casey's at the MK. Just a warning- if you pick QSFB, the chances are very likely that you will be put in this role.



Soarin08 said:


> Thanks!! And yeah, I'll prolly drop Joanna a message and ask her then, if she did it.
> 
> I wonder, is there any way we can room with someone on the boards? I'd like to be with someone (if I get in) that I've at least chatted with.



Yes you can. You just need to enter their code into the roomie notification system. Also, you both need to have the same check in/out dates and both be under/over 21 (unless the 21+ person wants to be in wellness).


----------



## tlynk

Thanks to all who responded to my DL CP questions!   I have a feeling DD will get accepted at WDW, but you never know??  She's a little nervous, but maybe we'll hear something soon to ease her mind either way.  Thanks again!


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm sure she will be just fine!


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> FSFB is working the sit-down restaurants in the parks and resorts. QSFB is working the Counter Service restaurants (fast food-type restaurants), carts, ect. I did QSFB last summer at Casey's at the MK. Just a warning- if you pick QSFB, the chances are very likely that you will be put in this role.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can. You just need to enter their code into the roomie notification system. Also, you both need to have the same check in/out dates and both be under/over 21 (unless the 21+ person wants to be in wellness).




Ahhhh Joanna.... you're a lifesaver!!!!!  I appreciate the help!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Ahhhh Joanna.... you're a lifesaver!!!!!  I appreciate the help!!!!!



No problem!


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

onelostsockie said:


> Like it has said before, nothing wrong with a community college! Sometimes I giggle at the people at the University here taking the exact same courses with 5x the number of people in a class and 3x the cost. But then I giggled at myself for wanting to go there so bad after I get my AA next term.
> 
> I had "Pensacola Junior College" on my nametag and all the time I would get "Where is Pensacola?!"
> So I "Lost" it to get a new one with Pensacola, FL on it. That day I had to wear a man's nametag with some weird foreign name I couldn't even pronounce. I think they take a few of dollars out of your paycheck for a new tag, but I am not too sure.
> From then on I got "Oh, you are from Florida! You must be a local!"
> Yeah. Sure...if local means 8 hours away from WDW




GASP. I live there too!


----------



## HallGirl

WhateverLolaWants said:


> The dishwasher thing has already been answered, but I want to mention that I rarely used the dishwasher. I found it quicker to wash by hand (and trust me, I hate cleaning of any sort) and the majority of us used paper plates instead of the ones provided. It took forever to fill the dishwasher so dirty dishes would be sitting in there forever.



I was in the opposite situation.  We had 8 people so we were running the dishwasher pretty much every day.  We kept paper plates around in case we ran out of plates and the dish washer hadn't been run or was running when we were eating.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

SweaterInJune said:


> Wonderful!!!  I'm going to write to my friends today.  Hopefully they respond.  Sorry I didn't do it sooner.  It's been a crazy and emotional week...
> 
> When is your interview for?
> 
> They usually try to find out why you want to do the program.  I always get the question: What does Disney mean to you?   You also get role-specific questions.  They'll give you a situation and ask how you would respond.  It's not difficult and you should be just fine.  Be honest, be friendly, and remember to smile...they'll hear it!  (Yes, that sounds crazy, but it's soooo true!



Thanks Nell! Interview is tomorrow at 10.15... I'm a bit nervous, but more excited than anything else. Sorry its taken me so long to reply, I've had a crazy week too. Thanks for writing to your friends, it'll be a big help. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks Nell! Interview is tomorrow at 10.15... I'm a bit nervous, but more excited than anything else. Sorry its taken me so long to reply, I've had a crazy week too. Thanks for writing to your friends, it'll be a big help. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow!



Good luck!!


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Good luck to everyone!

I'm just a young lurker [Sophomore in high school] hopeing that they still have the program in 2 years when I graduate and head off to college ..


----------



## Joanna71985

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> I'm just a young lurker [Sophomore in high school] hopeing that they still have the program in 2 years when I graduate and head off to college ..



Oh I'm sure it will. It's been around for over 25 years. I don't see it going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Soarin08

InventorsDaughter said:


> Thanks Nell! Interview is tomorrow at 10.15... I'm a bit nervous, but more excited than anything else. Sorry its taken me so long to reply, I've had a crazy week too. Thanks for writing to your friends, it'll be a big help. I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow!



Good luck with your interview!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck!!





Soarin08 said:


> Good luck with your interview!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! I'm really excited. I so want this!


----------



## princess Snow

Do CPs get scheduled overtime?  What is the pay difference for OT?  Is there time and a half for working recognized holidays?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

princess Snow said:


> Do CPs get scheduled overtime?  What is the pay difference for OT?  Is there time and a half for working recognized holidays?



CPs most certainly get scheduled overtime. Especially during the holidays. And there is no pay difference, it's the same as working regular hours.


----------



## _frazzle

My parents are probably coming to visit me over spring break. If I put in for it like the DAY that I first get onto HUB, would I pretty much be able to get that week (like 4-5 days) off?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> My parents are probably coming to visit me over spring break. If I put in for it like the DAY that I first get onto HUB, would I pretty much be able to get that week (like 4-5 days) off?



There are no guarentees but the sooner you put in the request the better. I think you can get the time off if someone is willing to pick up your shifts. But spring break is a peak time so you may have to work overtime


----------



## Jules76126

Seewhatimesdone said:


> CPs most certainly get scheduled overtime. Especially during the holidays. And there is no pay difference, it's the same as working regular hours.



Actually when I did my Cp and worked overtime we got paid more money. I want to say it was like 10 dollars and hour once you went into overtime. That's mainly why I had no problem working over forty hours or twelve hour days lol.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jules76126 said:


> Actually when I did my Cp and worked overtime we got paid more money. I want to say it was like 10 dollars and hour once you went into overtime. That's mainly why I had no problem working over forty hours or twelve hour days lol.



Really??! My mistake then. That's great! I heard differently but now i'm even MORE excited


----------



## wll.henderson1

so i had my interview today....and i have a tattoo on my bicep of a blue and black star....could i still get hired? i know that they are strict on visible tattoos but i didn't know if they still hire people with tat's and just put them in longsleeve shirts or what. .


----------



## Soarin08

Seewhatimesdone said:


> CPs most certainly get scheduled overtime. Especially during the holidays. And there is no pay difference, it's the same as working regular hours.



On the WDW CP website it says overtime pay is time and a half.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

wll.henderson1 said:


> so i had my interview today....and i have a tattoo on my bicep of a blue and black star....could i still get hired? i know that they are strict on visible tattoos but i didn't know if they still hire people with tat's and just put them in longsleeve shirts or what. .



You just have to wear something that is long sleeved. As long as no one can see it you're fine


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Just had my phone interview!!

Think it went ok, she just wanted to check if I would be ok with long hours in hot conditions lol.

Wasn't as in-depth as I thought it might be so I'm quite pleasantly surprised 

The nice lady I spoke to said I should hear in about a week whether or not they want to meet me face to face.

I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## _frazzle

Soarin08 said:


> On the WDW CP website it says overtime pay is time and a half.



I read that as well...hmmm...


----------



## Joanna71985

wll.henderson1 said:


> so i had my interview today....and i have a tattoo on my bicep of a blue and black star....could i still get hired? i know that they are strict on visible tattoos but i didn't know if they still hire people with tat's and just put them in longsleeve shirts or what. .



People can have tatooes and work at Disney. They will just put you in a role where you can wear long sleeves.


----------



## Berlioz70

Soarin08 said:


> On the WDW CP website it says overtime pay is time and a half.



Yes - we get paid time and a half for overtime - it's NICE!!!


----------



## princess Snow

What bank is within walking distance or on the bus route for CPs--Bank of America, Chase?


----------



## wll.henderson1

okay thanks cause they kept on asking questions about it wondering how big it is and what is it. I just didn't want it to affect my chances of getting in.


----------



## Saxsoon

Is there another interview after you are accepted or this the only one?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Saxsoon said:


> Is there another interview after you are accepted or this the only one?



You only have one interview


----------



## lauraebeth

princess Snow said:


> What bank is within walking distance or on the bus route for CPs--Bank of America, Chase?



There is a suntrust @ wal-mart, and the bus takes you there. There is also the option to sign up with Vista credit union, however they do charge a nominal fee to be park of their credit union. 

When iw as there, I used Amsouth(now is regions) and I had my paychecks direct deposited into my bank account. 

I went down there without a car, and never had an issue with money, just got cash back when i went to wal-mart if i wanted to have some. I NEVER even used an atm! although, i think there is a vista credit union one at Chatham. and i know there is a VCU @ disney university behind the magic kingdom.


----------



## khancock

Soarin08 said:


> On the WDW CP website it says overtime pay is time and a half.



Overtime is time and a half.

What they were talking about is pay on holidays.  Full time people get paid holiday pay which is basically double their regular rate.

I'm not sure if part time people get that too.

Seasonal cast members and CP's do not get that.


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Is there another interview after you are accepted or this the only one?



Just the one interview.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm sorry but I don't understand what time and half means. Is it like it you get you're regular pay an hour plus half of your regular pay?


----------



## Soarin08

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand what time and half means. Is it like it you get you're regular pay an hour plus half of your regular pay?



I need that explained a little clearer too.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Soarin08 said:


> I need that explained a little clearer too.



Time and a half means if for example you make $8/hr normally, you would make $8 + $4 during time and a half...so $12/hr  

It's great.


----------



## Soarin08

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Time and a half means if for example you make $8/hr normally, you would make $8 + $4 during time and a half...so $12/hr
> 
> It's great.


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Time and a half means if for example you make $8/hr normally, you would make $8 + $4 during time and a half...so $12/hr
> 
> It's great.



Oh yeah, it is great!


----------



## Soarin08

So what are the apartments (dorms, whatever you'd call them) that you stay in like?? Are they nice? Being Disney, I can only assume they are.


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> So what are the apartments (dorms, whatever you'd call them) that you stay in like?? Are they nice? Being Disney, I can only assume they are.



Oh yeah. The apartments are really nice. I have stayed in both Chatham and Patterson, and liked both (Chatham more, though).


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh yeah. The apartments are really nice. I have stayed in both Chatham and Patterson, and liked both (Chatham more, though).



Oh good. My mom was freaking out wanting to know all about accomodations for the CP participants. Moms.....


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Oh good. My mom was freaking out wanting to know all about accomodations for the CP participants. Moms.....



My mom is the same way. 

But yeah, the stuff they give CPs is great. The housing is pretty good, there is transportation available, and more.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> My mom is the same way.
> 
> But yeah, the stuff they give CPs is great. The housing is pretty good, there is transportation available, and more.



So would you recommend leaving personal vehicles at home?


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> So would you recommend leaving personal vehicles at home?



Oh no!! If you can manage it, BRING A CAR!! It makes life soooo much easier. And you wouldn't always have to use it. But trust me, you will be so much happier with the car.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> Oh no!! If you can manage it, BRING A CAR!! It makes life soooo much easier. And you wouldn't always have to use it. But trust me, you will be so much happier with the car.



My mom says leave mine at home..... but I think I'd be better off bringing it, like you said.


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> My mom says leave mine at home..... but I think I'd be better off bringing it, like you said.



I mean, you can definitely survive without one (I have not had a car with me for any of my CPs). But it makes everything so much easier.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> I mean, you can definitely survive without one (I have not had a car with me for any of my CPs). But it makes everything so much easier.



Yeah. I'll prolly just bring it if I get to go down there.

Sorry for all the questions.... I'm just trying to get everything straight.


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Yeah. I'll prolly just bring it if I get to go down there.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.... I'm just trying to get everything straight.



It's no problem! That's why I'm here.


----------



## Soarin08

Joanna71985 said:


> It's no problem! That's why I'm here.



Ok. Lol. Thanks! 

I actually have run out of stuff to ask! For now.....


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Ok. Lol. Thanks!
> 
> I actually have run out of stuff to ask! For now.....



Well, you know where to go if you have more.


----------



## Soarin08

Actually.... thought of something!!

What about food?? Is there a Wal-Mart or something on/near property where you can get groceries?


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Actually.... thought of something!!
> 
> What about food?? Is there a Wal-Mart or something on/near property where you can get groceries?



There is a Walmart that the CP buses go to, and there is a Walgreens right next to Vista if you need something quick.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Soarin08 said:


> Actually.... thought of something!!
> 
> What about food?? Is there a Wal-Mart or something on/near property where you can get groceries?



There is also a Publix near Chatham/Patterson. It's very convenient, though not my most favorite grocery store in the world.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Joanna71985 said:


> I mean, you can definitely survive without one (I have not had a car with me for any of my CPs). But it makes everything so much easier.



See, this is the one thing I've been on the fence about. I can't really imagine leaving my little focus at home for so long, but I am thinking that I would really rather not spend the money on gas while I'm done there. 

I don't know...I just figure that if I do bring it, I will always want to drive everywhere, but on the other hand, if I leave it at home, I can force myself to rely on the bus.   

I am having a hard time choosing which is the best option.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> See, this is the one thing I've been on the fence about. I can't really imagine leaving my little focus at home for so long, but I am thinking that I would really rather not spend the money on gas while I'm done there.
> 
> I don't know...I just figure that if I do bring it, I will always want to drive everywhere, but on the other hand, if I leave it at home, I can force myself to rely on the bus.
> 
> I am having a hard time choosing which is the best option.



You might as well bring it even if you end up using the buses. That way you have it in case a bus doesn't show up, you want to go to the store, ect. I think it would be good to have it for weekends if you want to drive somewhere like Universal or check out Florida. And you can use the bus as well.


----------



## graygables

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> See, this is the one thing I've been on the fence about. I can't really imagine leaving my little focus at home for so long, but I am thinking that I would really rather not spend the money on gas while I'm done there.
> 
> I don't know...I just figure that if I do bring it, I will always want to drive everywhere, but on the other hand, if I leave it at home, I can force myself to rely on the bus.
> 
> I am having a hard time choosing which is the best option.



Another thing, you will inevitably meet people who do NOT have a car and are more than happy to pay you for gas to make runs to various stores/places.  It's a great way to make new friends and get your gas paid at the same time!  My DDs were both VERY glad to have their cars.


----------



## Soarin08

WhateverLolaWants said:


> There is also a Publix near Chatham/Patterson. It's very convenient, though not my most favorite grocery store in the world.



Excellent!! I love Publix!! Better than Wal-Mart any day!

Ok, and I do think I will bring my car!


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Soarin08 said:


> Ok, and I do think I will bring my car!



Good choice. It's so much more convenient, and when your roommates are driving you nuts or you just need some "me time", it can be your only getaway.


----------



## wll.henderson1

so if we don't get accepted do they send a letter letting us know? and what about bringing a bicycle? is walmart biking distance?


----------



## Soarin08

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Good choice. It's so much more convenient, and when your roommates are driving you nuts or you just need some "me time", it can be your only getaway.



Gotcha!!  Haha, ahhhh yesssss, I do need alone time every so often.

Seconding *wil.henderson1*'s question as well.


----------



## lauraebeth

wll.henderson1 said:


> so if we don't get accepted do they send a letter letting us know? and what about bringing a bicycle? is walmart biking distance?



Disney will send you something letting you know that they will not be able to accept you for this program season. and I'm pretty sure bikes aren't allowed because there is no where to put them. and no way would i ride a bike to walmart. people do walk to publix though from chatham, while I was there you'd see the publix shopping carts pile up outside of the apartments. hehe.

also, regarding the whole care things, if you bring it, you will use it. people start out taking buses to save money,  but when it takes you an hour to get to work when you could drive and it's only 15 minutes, you'll drive your car. 

I didn't have my car and one of my roommates did as well as my best friend, so transportation was NEVER an issue for me. we shopped together, ran errands together, etc.


----------



## Joanna71985

Soarin08 said:


> Excellent!! I love Publix!! Better than Wal-Mart any day!
> 
> Ok, and I do think I will bring my car!



Good idea! 



wll.henderson1 said:


> so if we don't get accepted do they send a letter letting us know? and what about bringing a bicycle? is walmart biking distance?



Yes, they send a letter either way. And bikes aren't allowed.


----------



## shastatikipunch

graygables said:


> Another thing, you will inevitably meet people who do NOT have a car and are more than happy to pay you for gas to make runs to various stores/places.  It's a great way to make new friends and get your gas paid at the same time!  My DDs were both VERY glad to have their cars.



I've always been really leery of taking money from friends. It's just a personal thing I try to avoid if I can. At the same time I don't want to be used for rides constantly down there, if I'm headed in the direction of where the person needs to go it's cool but if it's my day off I don't know how far I'd be willing to go out of my way. I don't know just a personal conflict I guess.


----------



## graygables

shastatikipunch said:


> I've always been really leery of taking money from friends. It's just a personal thing I try to avoid if I can. At the same time I don't want to be used for rides constantly down there, if I'm headed in the direction of where the person needs to go it's cool but if it's my day off I don't know how far I'd be willing to go out of my way. I don't know just a personal conflict I guess.



that's fine.  My girls rarely went to WalMart, the grocery store, mall, etc alone.  They also often drove to work to avoid the buses and carpooled with other CPs who had to be at the same park around the same time.  They both kept a coffee can for donations and most friends were more than happy to chip in on the gas for the convenience.


----------



## wll.henderson1

dang this sounds so much fun...i just hope i get accepted.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

graygables said:


> that's fine.  My girls rarely went to WalMart, the grocery store, mall, etc alone.  They also often drove to work to avoid the buses and carpooled with other CPs who had to be at the same park around the same time.  They both kept a coffee can for donations and most friends were more than happy to chip in on the gas for the convenience.



I have some issues with accepting money from friends as well, so I can definitely understand that. 

On the other hand, all of you have made good points. A car does sound like it would be an advantage down there. Now...just figuring out the details of actually getting my car down to Florida, lol. 

Thanks for all the help!  

PS: My interview is in 54 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## tlynk

I have a question about moving into the apartments?  If DD does get accepted- how many days prior the official start date can she move into the CP apartments?  For example if her session is Jan 12-May 17 (guessing), does she physically move in on Jan 11, Jan 12 or sooner?? 

Thank you for answering my many questions.


----------



## Berlioz70

tlynk said:


> I have a question about moving into the apartments?  If DD does get accepted- how many days prior the official start date can she move into the CP apartments?  For example if her session is Jan 12-May 17 (guessing), does she physically move in on Jan 11, Jan 12 or sooner??
> 
> Thank you for answering my many questions.



She will move in on the 12th. Her actual employment will begin with the company two days later, so in this case she would start on the 14th.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I have some issues with accepting money from friends as well, so I can definitely understand that.
> 
> On the other hand, all of you have made good points. A car does sound like it would be an advantage down there. Now...just figuring out the details of actually getting my car down to Florida, lol.
> 
> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> PS: My interview is in 54 minutes!!!!!!!



Good luck!


----------



## tlynk

Berlioz70 said:


> She will move in on the 12th. Her actual employment will begin with the company two days later, so in this case she would start on the 14th.




Thank you!  That is good to know.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Good luck!



Thanks! I actually just finished and I can barely sit still I'm so anxious! 

I do have another question, though: Do you usually get the role(s) that they ask you questions about in your interview? I am just wondering because my interviewer only asked me questions about my top role and then some about my work experience that could be applied to a different role. I guess I am just wondering what my chances are for getting a role we did not talk about.


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thanks! I actually just finished and I can barely sit still I'm so anxious!
> 
> I do have another question, though: Do you usually get the role(s) that they ask you questions about in your interview? I am just wondering because my interviewer only asked me questions about my top role and then some about my work experience that could be applied to a different role. I guess I am just wondering what my chances are for getting a role we did not talk about.



They try to put you in your first choice. But if there isn't room, then they go to the next choice, and so on.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Thanks Joanna!


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Thanks Joanna!



You're welcome.


----------



## erwachowski

hi guys, i've been lurking around for a while   just recently decided to sign up. i had my interview two weeks ago this past wedesday, i'm getting so anxious   i just got an email from them a few days ago saying they didnt receive part of my faxed stuff and to refax and send everything in again. i hope this doesnt delay it too much longer 
i know this has been asked before but i can't seem to find it. what is the phone number i can call to make sure they have recieved my faxed stuff?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

erwachowski said:


> hi guys, i've been lurking around for a while   just recently decided to sign up. i had my interview two weeks ago this past wedesday, i'm getting so anxious   i just got an email from them a few days ago saying they didnt receive part of my faxed stuff and to refax and send everything in again. i hope this doesnt delay it too much longer
> i know this has been asked before but i can't seem to find it. what is the phone number i can call to make sure they have recieved my faxed stuff?



This is the number for the recruiting office
407-828-1736


----------



## erwachowski

thank you!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

erwachowski said:


> thank you!



No problem


----------



## MelissaMouse

belleatheart said:


> Oh I don't actually go to SCAD, but I do actually know a few people who do, I go to University of Colorado Denver



Oh so are you just around to go to scad's presentation? Cause im pretty sure they cant go to denver and savannah in one day  hehehe


----------



## JaimeRay

I'm loving reading this thread.
I've been reading all the post on here since 5am.... I don't sleep much.
I am doing CareerStart though, but there isn't many people on here talking about it, so I've been talking with people applying for CP. 

It's been two weeks this coming Monday since my interview! Which for attractions my interviewer asked me questions relating to their theatre shows which excited me. I can't believe how nervous I was about and during the interview, I probably could have answered my questions better, but I had a solid 20 minute interview. So I do feel I did good. It was the first time doing a phone interview... I do way better in person. lol. My hands where shaking when I hung up the phone.

I'm soo anxious to find out if I made it. They said it would be two to three weeks, so this Monday my heart with be racing when I go to get the mail. Ahh. I hope I make it, I've met so many wonderful people online applying for CS and CP this Spring! We have started even making plans for when we're down there. Which I probably shouldn't have gotten that attached to people already, it would make the rejection more painful. But I think I have a great shot at this, I've gotten so much support from friends at work, including my managers, I'm doing a show at a theme park here in Kansas City, and the producer of it gave me very kind words saying I was the type of person they are looking for. So I feel very positive about this, I mean... that's all you really can and need to do to keep sane waiting maybe 5 weeks to get a letter. lol

Again I'm doing CareerStart, which do you think it will take the same amount of time as College Program to get a letter. I would assume so since it's the same office. I just seems more people apply for College Program than CareerStart, so I am hoping I will get my letter in the two to three weeks time frame that told me.

Talk to you all later... I have a meeting at work in two hours!
- Jaime


----------



## lbdpw1285

i understand that housing assignment is day one, traditions is day two and job assignment is day three.
does training begin the very next day?
does training take place on weekend days, or do you get put into a position on weekends that requires little skills, until training is complete?
i have no problem working any of the days, i am just curious.
thanks for any replies.!!


----------



## Joanna71985

lbdpw1285 said:


> i understand that housing assignment is day one, traditions is day two and job assignment is day three.
> does training begin the very next day?
> does training take place on weekend days, or do you get put into a position on weekends that requires little skills, until training is complete?
> i have no problem working any of the days, i am just curious.
> thanks for any replies.!!



It actually is Job Location is Day 2, and Traditions is Day 3. 

Training can start anywhere from Day 4 to Day 6 (it varies for everyone). And training can be on the weekend. You go around with your trainer until you have completed your training.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> It actually is Job Location is Day 2, and Traditions is Day 3.
> 
> Training can start anywhere from Day 4 to Day 6 (it varies for everyone). And training can be on the weekend. You go around with your trainer until you have completed your training.



When I did the CP I had the same schedule as she just mentioned, except I had two days "off" before I started training (so day 6 was the start of training for me). I think I trained for a week or so before we were set free and able to work things on our own. I trained with one other person. 

It varies depending on area, job, etc.


----------



## Saxsoon

If you have done the college program, and wait a couple years, say 3 or 4, and I want to go back for the Professional Internship, what are the odds of getting in. Don't really take the years into account, that is just my plan. Obviously not as many apply for it as the CP, but they probably take a lot less too. Do you know how many apply and how many are accepted?


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> If you have done the college program, and wait a couple years, say 3 or 4, and I want to go back for the Professional Internship, what are the odds of getting in. Don't really take the years into account, that is just my plan. Obviously not as many apply for it as the CP, but they probably take a lot less too. Do you know how many apply and how many are accepted?



Just be aware that a LOT fewer people are accepted for the PIs. This makes it more difficult to be accepted for a PI then the CP.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Just be aware that a LOT fewer people are accepted for the PIs. This makes it more difficult to be accepted for a PI then the CP.




But aren't you chances of being accepted much higher if you've already done the CP?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> But aren't you chances of being accepted much higher if you've already done the CP?



But that's just it- most of the PIs require having done the CP.


----------



## wll.henderson1

if i do the CP, and i decide to live down there in an arpartment, is there a chance i could get a full time job at wdw as a attendent or anything else? stupid question, but just curious.


----------



## mathlady11

JaimeRay said:


> I'm loving reading this thread.
> I've been reading all the post on here since 5am.... I don't sleep much.
> I am doing CareerStart though, but there isn't many people on here talking about it, so I've been talking with people applying for CP. ...
> 
> 
> Again I'm doing CareerStart, which do you think it will take the same amount of time as College Program to get a letter. I would assume so since it's the same office. I just seems more people apply for College Program than CareerStart, so I am hoping I will get my letter in the two to three weeks time frame that told me.
> 
> Talk to you all later... I have a meeting at work in two hours!
> - Jaime



My daughter got her packet almost exactly 3 weeks after the interview.  In fact she was going to call the next day because she had to do that to get the phone interview.  Hang in there! I, for one, think you're a shoo-in judging by your personality as it shows on these boards. I'll be crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Joanna71985

wll.henderson1 said:


> if i do the CP, and i decide to live down there in an arpartment, is there a chance i could get a full time job at wdw as a attendent or anything else? stupid question, but just curious.



Yeah. If there is room at your role after your CP ends (and your record card is clean), you can go FT. I plan on going FT after I do FA 2009 (hopefully).


----------



## wll.henderson1

thanks. and what is the estimated number they accept in the program?


----------



## Joanna71985

wll.henderson1 said:


> thanks. and what is the estimated number they accept in the program?



It's hard to know for sure. I heard around 7,000 (but that is just a guess).


----------



## wll.henderson1

wow. thats a relief. I am awaiting my letter. but i am too excited to find out.


----------



## Joanna71985

wll.henderson1 said:


> wow. thats a relief. I am awaiting my letter. but i am too excited to find out.



Good luck! Hopefully something will come soon.


----------



## Soarin08

wll.henderson1 said:


> wow. thats a relief. I am awaiting my letter. but i am too excited to find out.



Good luck!!!!!


----------



## JaimeRay

mathlady11 said:


> My daughter got her packet almost exactly 3 weeks after the interview.  In fact she was going to call the next day because she had to do that to get the phone interview.  Hang in there! I, for one, think you're a shoo-in judging by your personality as it shows on these boards. I'll be crossing my fingers for you!



Thank you very much! That means a lot. Well today starts my two week mark. So I'll be anxiously awaiting for the mail to come every day! I'll let you guys know when I know something!


----------



## Jules76126

Yah I think everythig is quicker now. today was my sixth week mark but I had to wait on rehire paperwork which I faxed a week ago and I had my letter today so that was quick especially since they initally told me three to four weeks from getting the paperwork. I think they have caught up somewhat.


----------



## eimmi07

I have a question here!  I am currently in the college program and I work as a  Animal Kingdom custodian!  I was wondering if there is a graduation ceremony or something like that and what day is it usually on for the end of the fall/fall advantage program?     I was wondering about this because I need to find airfare to go home on Jan. 2.  I found cheap airline prices on the 2nd (the day that I leave) for 5:30 in the morning.  But if I can't make it to the airport because if there is a graduation ceremony on the 2nd then the prices of the airfare would jump up by $100 for the afternoon.  I was just wondering!  Thank you!

Paul


----------



## Jules76126

Yes there is Cp graduation but its not the day you leave. Generally its like a week before. Mine was a week before i left the program. You should find out the dates soon since you wil have to request it off from work. There are generally two days you can pick from. So you can book your flight now. Check out is basically just turning in your key thats all.


----------



## squish86

hey Paul i got accepted as a custodial worker for the spring, how is it? i dont think its going to be all that bad im actually kinda pumped for it. what kind of stuff do you do every day? typical sweeping and bathroom cleaning i assume? I think i got put into the role because for 1 i told her i was really good with people and kept asking me about how i react to guests and stuff. and also because i checked it.   haha  but i heard that some of the custodial workers are on road crew. i really really really really hope i dont get that. if im going to have to be a custodial worker i really hope and pray i get to be in a park at the very least so i can have some guest interaction.


----------



## khancock

eimmi07 said:


> I was wondering if there is a graduation ceremony or something like that and what day is it usually on for the end of the fall/fall advantage program?



Looking at the event pictures on the official site, last year's fall/fall advantage graduation thing took place December 10 - 12.  

Makes sense to do it before the Xmas and New Year holiday hit.

I'm sure they will heavily promote it as time draws near.

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/connect/photos.html


----------



## Hokie20

Hey guys I just got accepted for Spring 09 as a Bell Services Dispatch. I was wondering how many times could my friends or family come to see me and get free admission? Also will I be able to have a discount for my family after my session is over? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joanna71985

JaimeRay said:


> Thank you very much! That means a lot. Well today starts my two week mark. So I'll be anxiously awaiting for the mail to come every day! I'll let you guys know when I know something!



Good luck!! 



eimmi07 said:


> I have a question here!  I am currently in the college program and I work as a  Animal Kingdom custodian!  I was wondering if there is a graduation ceremony or something like that and what day is it usually on for the end of the fall/fall advantage program?     I was wondering about this because I need to find airfare to go home on Jan. 2.  I found cheap airline prices on the 2nd (the day that I leave) for 5:30 in the morning.  But if I can't make it to the airport because if there is a graduation ceremony on the 2nd then the prices of the airfare would jump up by $100 for the afternoon.  I was just wondering!  Thank you!
> 
> Paul



Paul, the CP graduation is usually a couple of weeks (at least) before the end of your CP.



squish86 said:


> hey Paul i got accepted as a custodial worker for the spring, how is it? i dont think its going to be all that bad im actually kinda pumped for it. what kind of stuff do you do every day? typical sweeping and bathroom cleaning i assume? I think i got put into the role because for 1 i told her i was really good with people and kept asking me about how i react to guests and stuff. and also because i checked it.   haha  but i heard that some of the custodial workers are on road crew. i really really really really hope i dont get that. if im going to have to be a custodial worker i really hope and pray i get to be in a park at the very least so i can have some guest interaction.



I did custodial Summer 2007. It's really not that bad. You have a lot of freedom in custodial. I was at Epcot WS. I was in one of two places: streets or restrooms. Streets is where you are walking around, making sure the streets are clean, and taking care of the garbage cans. Restrooms is just that- taking care of restrooms. The way it works in the WS, for restrooms you would have all the restrooms for 2 countries, and for streets you have 1 country. For example: Germany/Italy were together for restrooms. So there were 3 altogether: the one inside the Germany restaurant, one outside in Germany, and the one inside the Italy restaurant.



Hokie20 said:


> Hey guys I just got accepted for Spring 09 as a Bell Services Dispatch. I was wondering how many times could my friends or family come to see me and get free admission? Also will I be able to have a discount for my family after my session is over? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Congrats!!


----------



## Saxsoon

Well I was just accepted into the spring 09 as a Merchandise Cast Member.

It only took a week and a half to get a response. This Thursday is my two week mark.


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> Well I was just accepted into the spring 09 as a Merchandise Cast Member.
> 
> It only took a week and a half to get a response. This Thursday is my two week mark.



Congrats!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Saxsoon said:


> Well I was just accepted into the spring 09 as a Merchandise Cast Member.
> 
> It only took a week and a half to get a response. This Thursday is my two week mark.



Wow that was quick! Congrats!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> I did custodial Summer 2007. It's really not that bad. You have a lot of freedom in custodial. I was at Epcot WS. I was in one of two places: streets or restrooms. Streets is where you are walking around, making sure the streets are clean, and taking care of the garbage cans. Restrooms is just that- taking care of restrooms. The way it works in the WS, for restrooms you would have all the restrooms for 2 countries, and for streets you have 1 country. For example: Germany/Italy were together for restrooms. So there were 3 altogether: the one inside the Germany restaurant, one outside in Germany, and the one inside the Italy restaurant.



Do you get assigned to either just streets or just restrooms each day? Or do you do both? Could you explain what you did a little more in detail? Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you get assigned to either just streets or just restrooms each day? Or do you do both? Could you explain what you did a little more in detail? Thanks!



For the most part, you did one or the other (sometimes I got pulled from one to the other). But usually you stayed in the one all day. 

I prefered restrooms over streets (believe it or not). Once you did a round for restrooms, you were able to relax a bit. Streets was a bit more physical. In restrooms, you just need to make sure everything is stocked, and it's clean. For streets, you walk around making sure there's no garbage on the ground, and taking care of the garbage cans. This was the worst part for me, especially if you needed the big bins to push around. Being tiny, it was NOT easy pushing that thing around. Does this help?


----------



## Soarin08

Is there a possiblility, with me applying this late (I know it's Oct., but still....) that I won't get in? I'm just worried all the positions will be filled!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> For the most part, you did one or the other (sometimes I got pulled from one to the other). But usually you stayed in the one all day.
> 
> I prefered restrooms over streets (believe it or not). Once you did a round for restrooms, you were able to relax a bit. Streets was a bit more physical. In restrooms, you just need to make sure everything is stocked, and it's clean. For streets, you walk around making sure there's no garbage on the ground, and taking care of the garbage cans. This was the worst part for me, especially if you needed the big bins to push around. Being tiny, it was NOT easy pushing that thing around. Does this help?



yeah that definately helps. That seems a little weird to me that you would do just restrooms for hours... Once you've gone through each of them, how long do you wait until you go through them again? That seems a little boring and monotinous. 

Also, do you get called on a radio or something if someone vomits?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> yeah that definately helps. That seems a little weird to me that you would do just restrooms for hours... Once you've gone through each of them, how long do you wait until you go through them again? That seems a little boring and monotinous.
> 
> Also, do you get called on a radio or something if someone vomits?



It's not, really. You do have more then one restroom (I think the most I had in a day was 3). Then you have to clean each one. But I usually waited about 35-40 minutes in between rounds.

Yep. Most people got radios. The whole summer, the amount of protein spills I had I could count on one hand! It was great.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm starting to get really nervous that I didn't get accepted. I read another thread about someone not getting accepted even though they applied early. People who just interviewed are already getting their letters while tomorrow is my five week mark and they're just sending out my letter. I don't think that's good


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm starting to get really nervous that I didn't get accepted. I read another thread about someone not getting accepted even though they applied early. People who just interviewed are already getting their letters while tomorrow is my five week mark and they're just sending out my letter. I don't think that's good



Have you contacted your recruiter recently?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Have you contacted your recruiter recently?



I haven't talked to my recruiter but I emailed the recruiting office like her email told me to. It said if I hadn't heard anything in four weeks to email them. I got an email back that said they are mailing my letter this week. But that doesn't tell me much


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> It's not, really. You do have more then one restroom (I think the most I had in a day was 3). Then you have to clean each one. But I usually waited about 35-40 minutes in between rounds.
> 
> Yep. Most people got radios. The whole summer, the amount of protein spills I had I could count on one hand! It was great.



Ahhh so thats what protein spills are! haha. I always wondered...

So you're allowed to just sit and hang out for 30 minutes between cleaning restrooms?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I haven't talked to my recruiter but I emailed the recruiting office like her email told me to. It said if I hadn't heard anything in four weeks to email them. I got an email back that said they are mailing my letter this week. But that doesn't tell me much



Ah, I see. I have a feeling it will come soon. 



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Ahhh so thats what protein spills are! haha. I always wondered...
> 
> So you're allowed to just sit and hang out for 30 minutes between cleaning restrooms?



Yeah


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Ah, I see. I have a feeling it will come soon.



Me too, i'm just hoping that it's not a rejection letter i'm waiting for


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Me too, i'm just hoping that it's not a rejection letter i'm waiting for



 

I'm sure it won't be.


----------



## Soarin08

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Me too, i'm just hoping that it's not a rejection letter i'm waiting for



That's what I'm gonna be worried about after my interview.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm sure it won't be.



XD Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> XD Thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome.



I'm trying to tell myself that it's just because i'm on the west coast. I think i'm one of the only people on the west coast that applied to the one in Florida XD


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm trying to tell myself that it's just because i'm on the west coast. I think i'm one of the only people on the west coast that applied to the one in Florida XD



That could be it.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

ACCEPTED! Attractions Spring 08. Finally. 6 weeks later.

Annalisa, don't worry hun. It took me 6 weeks from the day of my interview and I just got accepted.

So I have a question. Do most people book a round trip ticket or just book one way and make plans as the end gets closer about the return?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

TiggerTastic09 said:


> ACCEPTED! Attractions Spring 08. Finally. 6 weeks later.
> 
> Annalisa, don't worry hun. It took me 6 weeks from the day of my interview and I just got accepted.
> 
> So I have a question. Do most people book a round trip ticket or just book one way and make plans as the end gets closer about the return?



Wahoo!  Congrats.

I just gotta keep cool!


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> ACCEPTED! Attractions Spring 08. Finally. 6 weeks later.
> 
> Annalisa, don't worry hun. It took me 6 weeks from the day of my interview and I just got accepted.
> 
> So I have a question. Do most people book a round trip ticket or just book one way and make plans as the end gets closer about the return?



Congrats!! That is awsome! 


When I flew down last summer, I booked both at the same time.


----------



## kroberts

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm trying to tell myself that it's just because i'm on the west coast. I think i'm one of the only people on the west coast that applied to the one in Florida XD



It's probably just because you applied early when they were behind and didn't know what roles were going to be available for us.  I'm from Idaho and I got my letter within two days of them telling me it was in the mail.  Lots of good luck vibes heading your way!


----------



## kroberts

TiggerTastic09 said:


> ACCEPTED! Attractions Spring 08. Finally. 6 weeks later.
> 
> Annalisa, don't worry hun. It took me 6 weeks from the day of my interview and I just got accepted.
> 
> So I have a question. Do most people book a round trip ticket or just book one way and make plans as the end gets closer about the return?



I think people do both.  Although booking round trips are cheaper, you never know what could happen--you might decide to extend and then you'd have to pay all sorts of fees to change your flight date.  If money's an issue (and we're starving college students, so it probably is) I'd try to book a round trip if possible.  My family's moving during my CP, so unfortunately I'll have to book a one-way.


----------



## bonbon

i suggest getting two one-way tickets.  One now, one near the end of the program.  I couldn't get mine round trip, as I was SA (priceline wouldn't let me schedule my flights 8 months apart haha). Besides, I found it was cheaper that way, as I'm looking at round trip ticket prices now to go for a visit.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

kroberts said:


> It's probably just because you applied early when they were behind and didn't know what roles were going to be available for us.  I'm from Idaho and I got my letter within two days of them telling me it was in the mail.  Lots of good luck vibes heading your way!



Thanks! I'm hoping to hear something within the next week. If I heard something before my trip to WDW it would make it even more magical!


----------



## disneychickforever

Hokie20 said:


> Hey guys I just got accepted for Spring 09 as a Bell Services Dispatch. I was wondering how many times could my friends or family come to see me and get free admission? Also will I be able to have a discount for my family after my session is over? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Congrats!

You get 6 days of free passes for your family and friends, and you can bring 3 people in each time.  As for discounts after your session, I believe if you sign up for seasonal you can, but I know if you don't then you can't.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sorahana

I should have asked this during my CP but, after your CP if you go seasonal, what are the requirements to stay on? I know the basic requirements, but I meant hour wise, how many hours and when do you have to work?


----------



## kroberts

So, question on roommates.  I'm friends with someone on facebook and we want to be roommates; is it better to enter our information in the notification (or will they then pre-assign us our apartment complex?) or to just make sure we check-in together?


----------



## Joanna71985

Hokie20 said:


> Hey guys I just got accepted for Spring 09 as a Bell Services Dispatch. I was wondering how many times could my friends or family come to see me and get free admission? Also will I be able to have a discount for my family after my session is over? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



You can get up to 3 people in 6 times. Just be aware that if you don't use all 3 people on one day, the extra person/people don't carry over. And you can only get discounts after your CP ends if you go seasonal.



Sorahana said:


> I should have asked this during my CP but, after your CP if you go seasonal, what are the requirements to stay on? I know the basic requirements, but I meant hour wise, how many hours and when do you have to work?



In 2007 I only worked 2 shifts in my old area, and I was fine.



kroberts said:


> So, question on roommates.  I'm friends with someone on facebook and we want to be roommates; is it better to enter our information in the notification (or will they then pre-assign us our apartment complex?) or to just make sure we check-in together?



I would do the notification system. This way you can be guaranteed to room together.


----------



## orangekid13

I have to wait til 16th for the presentation but I just came up with a few things I can't remember...
When you get there and move in, how much free time is there between moving in and starting training/working and when do you get your ID to get into the parks? 

also, what's the situation with internet in the apartments? is it provided or would we have to pay seperate for cable internet if we wanted it? and what about tv? if there's none of that i'm going to be really disappointed because if I get accepted for spring I'll miss nearly all of basketball season, and our team is going to be really good. problem is I'm going to have to get cable internet and/or a satelite package that has fsn-nw to watch them. 

I tried searching but the search thread thing doesn't even try to search, it always just shows the search page with no results...


----------



## _frazzle

orangekid13 said:


> I have to wait til 16th for the presentation but I just came up with a few things I can't remember...
> When you get there and move in, how much free time is there between moving in and starting training/working and when do you get your ID to get into the parks?
> 
> also, what's the situation with internet in the apartments? is it provided or would we have to pay seperate for cable internet if we wanted it? and what about tv? if there's none of that i'm going to be really disappointed because if I get accepted for spring I'll miss nearly all of basketball season, and our team is going to be really good. problem is I'm going to have to get cable internet and/or a satelite package that has fsn-nw to watch them.
> 
> I tried searching but the search thread thing doesn't even try to search, it always just shows the search page with no results...



Each apartment has an internet line (Patterson has a jack in each bedroom) but you or someone else in the apartment needs to supply a router. As far as cable goes, basic cable is included. No idea if you can upgrade or not but I wouldn't think so being that the cost is included in the weekly fee. You also need to buy/bring your own TV for the livingroom.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

orangekid13 said:


> I have to wait til 16th for the presentation but I just came up with a few things I can't remember...
> When you get there and move in, how much free time is there between moving in and starting training/working and when do you get your ID to get into the parks?



If I recall correctly (and according to the date on my pictures) I had Traditions on my third day there, followed by 2 or so more days of training (that will vary on which day). One day was touring MK, and another day was doing work on computers about policies. Then I started with the actual training at work. You get your ID for the parks at Traditions. However, I knew of a girl who went to the parks before Traditions, showed them her Chatham ID and they let her in. Rare, but you never know.


----------



## orangekid13

I know they have a few completely ridiculous policies about what you can/can't have/do at the apartments (like how i can't bring my bike, there's no reason I can't store it in my room under my bed out of the way but someone in the past screwed it up and I can only keep it in a car... and my trunk is too small so I'll have to quit cycling. I even checked for nearby self storage places) so is it safe to assume that there's no way I would ever be allowed to put up a satellite dish even if it wasn't attached to anything?
I can't find the policies page any more, can someone post it?


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> I have to wait til 16th for the presentation but I just came up with a few things I can't remember...
> When you get there and move in, how much free time is there between moving in and starting training/working and when do you get your ID to get into the parks?
> 
> also, what's the situation with internet in the apartments? is it provided or would we have to pay seperate for cable internet if we wanted it? and what about tv? if there's none of that i'm going to be really disappointed because if I get accepted for spring I'll miss nearly all of basketball season, and our team is going to be really good. problem is I'm going to have to get cable internet and/or a satelite package that has fsn-nw to watch them.
> 
> I tried searching but the search thread thing doesn't even try to search, it always just shows the search page with no results...



You have plenty of free time the first 2 days (Day 1 is just checking in, and the housing meeting. And Day 2 is just finding out your work location, and signing up for any classes if you're taking any). However, you don't get your ID (aka ticket to the parks) until Traditions on Day 3. Training starts anywhere between Day 4-6.

Internet is provided. You just need a router in the apartment. And you need to bring your own tv (they are not provided).



orangekid13 said:


> I know they have a few completely ridiculous policies about what you can/can't have/do at the apartments (like how i can't bring my bike, there's no reason I can't store it in my room under my bed out of the way but someone in the past screwed it up and I can only keep it in a car... and my trunk is too small so I'll have to quit cycling. I even checked for nearby self storage places) so is it safe to assume that there's no way I would ever be allowed to put up a satellite dish even if it wasn't attached to anything?
> I can't find the policies page any more, can someone post it?



No. You can't attatch a Satellite dish.


----------



## orangekid13

Joanna71985 said:


> No. You can't attatch a Satellite dish.



what about a tripod on a deck? is that ok or do they just not want to see it at all?


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> what about a tripod on a deck? is that ok or do they just not want to see it at all?



I'm not positive. But if I had to guess, I would say it probably wouldn't work.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

So I dont know if any of you guys will know the answer to this, but I was looking at those pictures of people in the program on the cp website and saw that at Cool Beans Cafe they have karaoke once a month. Do they have karaoke any time other than the official once a month things? Or do you guys know of anywhere else where there's karaoke? I'm a huge fan. hahah.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So I dont know if any of you guys will know the answer to this, but I was looking at those pictures of people in the program on the cp website and saw that at Cool Beans Cafe they have karaoke once a month. Do they have karaoke any time other than the official once a month things? Or do you guys know of anywhere else where there's karaoke? I'm a huge fan. hahah.



That's the only time for CPs at housing. But I'm pretty sure there are other places that have karaoke too.


----------



## Berlioz70

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Or do you guys know of anywhere else where there's karaoke? I'm a huge fan. hahah.



I actually just sang Karaoke two nights ago at a local bar... it's 21 plus. There is also Karaoke on Wednesdays at Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> I actually just sang Karaoke two nights ago at a local bar... it's 21 plus. There is also Karaoke on Wednesdays at Buffalo Wild Wings.



Thanks! 

Also, it says a couple of times that a group of 150 or a group of 200 will go to the beach or to a basketball game... things like that. How do you get chosen to be in the group? Those sound like fun!


----------



## Jules76126

My roommate went to the beach once. I think she signed up at the clubhouse and it was like first come basis. I didnt actually go on any of the sponsored trips. My friends and I didnt want to take the days off from work but my roommate went and said it was nice. I think she had to pay like ten dollars for lunch or something I cant remember.


----------



## M.I.C.

My interview is 2moro, does anyone have a link to the interview tips thread? I'm trying to decide on my #1 role, right now it's between Lifeguard and Character Attendant. I've never been a lifeguard before but I can swim and am CPR certified, it just seems like it might be boring. I don't know....the other ones behind those are probably custodial and maybe even transportation.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also, it says a couple of times that a group of 150 or a group of 200 will go to the beach or to a basketball game... things like that. How do you get chosen to be in the group? Those sound like fun!



You sign up at the front desk at your housing complex.



M.I.C. said:


> My interview is 2moro, does anyone have a link to the interview tips thread? I'm trying to decide on my #1 role, right now it's between Lifeguard and Character Attendant. I've never been a lifeguard before but I can swim and am CPR certified, it just seems like it might be boring. I don't know....the other ones behind those are probably custodial and maybe even transportation.



Here's the one from the website: http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/interview_tips.html

Character attendant is fun. It's a good role to have.


----------



## M.I.C.

thanks, wasn't there a thread here though, I just wanted to see what people said about role-specific questions


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Jules76126 said:


> My roommate went to the beach once. I think she signed up at the clubhouse and it was like first come basis. I didnt actually go on any of the sponsored trips. My friends and I didnt want to take the days off from work but my roommate went and said it was nice. I think she had to pay like ten dollars for lunch or something I cant remember.



Cool! Thanks, that sounds like fun! I'll definately keep an eye out for stuff like that!


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> thanks, wasn't there a thread here though, I just wanted to see what people said about role-specific questions



Oh right! I'll have to go look for it.


----------



## M.I.C.

search function doesn't work for me sorry lol I'm looking too


----------



## Joanna71985

How is this? http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1249034


----------



## M.I.C.

exactly what I was looking for thank you so much, not much in there about lifeguarding though I wonder what they'll ask


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So I dont know if any of you guys will know the answer to this, but I was looking at those pictures of people in the program on the cp website and saw that at Cool Beans Cafe they have karaoke once a month. Do they have karaoke any time other than the official once a month things? Or do you guys know of anywhere else where there's karaoke? I'm a huge fan. hahah.



Kitty O'Shea's, it's 21+ and it's practically down the street from the apartments.


----------



## kroberts

Okay, important and time-sensitive question ahead!  If I'm still enrolled at my school but I have to take a health-related leave of absence for the remainder of the semester, can I still do the program in the spring?


----------



## Saxsoon

Is there anyway to find out where you will be working beforehand (I am merchandising)?


----------



## Joanna71985

kroberts said:


> Okay, important and time-sensitive question ahead!  If I'm still enrolled at my school but I have to take a health-related leave of absence for the remainder of the semester, can I still do the program in the spring?



As long as you are still a student, you should be fine (I am guessing).



Saxsoon said:


> Is there anyway to find out where you will be working beforehand (I am merchandising)?



No. You don't find out until you arrive in FL (Day 2).


----------



## kroberts

Joanna71985 said:


> As long as you are still a student, you should be fine (I am guessing).



I figured this was the case; I won't be an active student, but I'll still be enrolled and have completed two full semesters, already.  I'm trying to get in touch with anyone at Disney who knows, but haven't gotten a straight answer yet.


----------



## Joanna71985

kroberts said:


> I figured this was the case; I won't be an active student, but I'll still be enrolled and have completed two full semesters, already.  I'm trying to get in touch with anyone at Disney who knows, but haven't gotten a straight answer yet.



 

Hopefully you'll hear soon.


----------



## eimmi07

squish86 said:


> hey Paul i got accepted as a custodial worker for the spring, how is it? i dont think its going to be all that bad im actually kinda pumped for it. what kind of stuff do you do every day? typical sweeping and bathroom cleaning i assume? I think i got put into the role because for 1 i told her i was really good with people and kept asking me about how i react to guests and stuff. and also because i checked it.   haha  but i heard that some of the custodial workers are on road crew. i really really really really hope i dont get that. if im going to have to be a custodial worker i really hope and pray i get to be in a park at the very least so i can have some guest interaction.



Hi squish86!  The custodial role is not so bad at all!  You have either one of two things for the day.  They are streets and restrooms.  For streets all you do is walk in the area that you are assigned to so and use your pan and broom to sweep up trash.  Please guard your pan and broom since that Disney will give you a brand new one; my original one got stolen, and i got a broken one in return.  Road crew?  I am not sure what that is?  You will be interacting with a lot of guests everytime that you work.  The custodial cast member has the most guest interaction since you are in the middle of everything.  There are trash runs that you have to do, but they are a lot of fun.  For the restrooms you just clean a number of bathrooms in a repetition.  It is a lot cooler since you are inside, unless you like the heat. More than likely you will be working in a park.  I am very happy that I working in Animal Kingdom and I hope that you work there also, since my co-workers are very nice.  I hope that you accept this role I am glad that I did!    If you have any more questions you can IM (eimmi07) me or you can PM me on the disboards!


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

So I have a question for any of you lovely alumni: 

This might sound strange, but does anyone recall the type of pans/skillets that they provide in the apartments? This is a bit premature, but I was just wondering if a frying pan is included and whether it's those gross non-stick kind or not.  (I'm a pretty big cook, so these things can be important,   )


----------



## Joanna71985

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> So I have a question for any of you lovely alumni:
> 
> This might sound strange, but does anyone recall the type of pans/skillets that they provide in the apartments? This is a bit premature, but I was just wondering if a frying pan is included and whether it's those gross non-stick kind or not.  (I'm a pretty big cook, so these things can be important,   )



Frying pans are included. But I can't remember what type. I want to say it's non-stick, but I'm not positive.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Thanks for the quick response.  

Hmm...this means that I will either have to make do, or debating bringing one down with me! :haha:


----------



## disneycruise05

OK, I just received another e-mail from Disney regarding scheduling a phone interview, even though I scheduled and completed my interview over 3 weeks ago. This is the 3rd e-mail. The subject is "Disney College Program: Action Required".

Has anybody gotten anything like this? I called earlier today to make sure my application was OK, and was told that it was in review. What exactly does this mean? Do they still have it and are considering it, or could it be that it has been sent out?

I'm really getting worried now.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Ok so phone interview went really well and I'm through to the next stage of interviews which is face to face. 

But...

The email says that Disney recruiters will be in various locations in the UK over the next three months.

THREE MONTHS?!  

So basically (here comes the point) do they start to assign roles whilst still interviewing others (ie during the three months) or do they wait until the three months is up and then start hiring people?

I don't really know which situation is better. On the one hand, if my interview is in two weeks and I don't hear until the end of the three months then that's a long and nervous ten weeks. 

But on the other hand if my interview is at the end of the three months and they've already assigned most of the roles, are my chances of getting in lower? Or do they accept a certain amount of people from each interview?

I also found out the other day that there are like 200 places for ICPs from the UK. That's not many!

So any help would be welcome!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I had a similar question to InvestorsDaughter's question concerning character auditions.

Do they wait until the end of all auditions to pick people and start filling height ranges? Otherwise, it seems unfair that theoretically, people on the east coast (the first to audition) would have greater chances of being accepted as a character in comparison to those on the west coast (last to audition) with fewer number of spots left... I'm in a common height range and I need to know if I should consider flying out to the east coast to audition as my location is one of the last to hold auditions...

thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I had a similar question to InvestorsDaughter's question concerning character auditions.
> 
> Do they wait until the end of all auditions to pick people and start filling height ranges? Otherwise, it seems unfair that theoretically, people on the east coast (the first to audition) would have greater chances of being accepted as a character in comparison to those on the west coast (last to audition) with fewer number of spots left... I'm in a common height range and I need to know if I should consider flying out to the east coast to audition as my location is one of the last to hold auditions...
> 
> thanks!



I am going to guess that they wait til after all the auditions.


----------



## liltinkerbell25

so does anyone know when the applications come up and the interview dates are for ? i guess i'm a little confused about the process, but i'm graduating in december of 2009, a quarter over four years, and i'm going to be abroad for a month, probably mid june to mid july. i don't want to miss the interviews and application times while i'm abroad, can anyone help me with this? i'm on the quarter system, not the semester which makes it even more confusing :/


----------



## Joanna71985

liltinkerbell25 said:


> so does anyone know when the applications come up and the interview dates are for ? i guess i'm a little confused about the process, but i'm graduating in december of 2009, a quarter over four years, and i'm going to be abroad for a month, probably mid june to mid july. i don't want to miss the interviews and application times while i'm abroad, can anyone help me with this? i'm on the quarter system, not the semester which makes it even more confusing :/



For Spring 09 (Jan 2009), the application came out in Sept. So interviews started in Sept as well.

I would guess it would be the same for next year as well.


----------



## liltinkerbell25

Joanna71985 said:


> For Spring 09 (Jan 2009), the application came out in Sept. So interviews started in Sept as well.
> 
> I would guess it would be the same for next year as well.



thanks so much! you are awesome!


----------



## Joanna71985

liltinkerbell25 said:


> thanks so much! you are awesome!



You're welcome.


----------



## lbdpw1285

what is the dress code for training and graduation, is it disney look, same as traditions?
also, my recruiter is rebecca.
i emailed her and got an auto-reply that she is out of the country doing international recruiting.
she wont return until oct 28th. 
did anyone else get a similar email?
does another recruiter cover their calls and emails while they are not accessible?


----------



## Joanna71985

lbdpw1285 said:


> what is the dress code for training and graduation, is it disney look, same as traditions?
> also, my recruiter is rebecca.
> i emailed her and got an auto-reply that she is out of the country doing international recruiting.
> she wont return until oct 28th.
> did anyone else get a similar email?
> does another recruiter cover their calls and emails while they are not accessible?



Training is professional attire for the most part (almost the same as Traditions). But graduation is informal attire. You can wear shorts and stuff.


----------



## _frazzle

lbdpw1285 said:


> what is the dress code for training and graduation, is it disney look, same as traditions?
> also, my recruiter is rebecca.
> i emailed her and got an auto-reply that she is out of the country doing international recruiting.
> she wont return until oct 28th.
> did anyone else get a similar email?
> does another recruiter cover their calls and emails while they are not accessible?



Don't worry, I got the same reply when I asked her a question yesterday. She DID say that she'll check her email every once in a while though so hopefully we get answers soon! Mine isn't really that important of a question though, just a general inquiry.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

Joanna71985 said:


> Training is professional attire for the most part (almost the same as Traditions).



oh wow. i didn't even think about this? what do you mean for the most part? like i was thinking about just bringing like 2 "traditions outfits". how much would i need to bring of nice clothes?


----------



## Soarin08

I was curious, I applied for Spring Adv., but if by some chance I get Spring, is it possible to switch? Or extend? That hasn't happened (just had the interview 2 days ago), but someone commented on another thread that they'd gotten Spring and were possibly going to see about extending. One of the main reasons I applied for Adv. was so I could be gone all summer.


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> oh wow. i didn't even think about this? what do you mean for the most part? like i was thinking about just bringing like 2 "traditions outfits". how much would i need to bring of nice clothes?



Some days in training, you are in costume.



Soarin08 said:


> I was curious, I applied for Spring Adv., but if by some chance I get Spring, is it possible to switch? Or extend? That hasn't happened (just had the interview 2 days ago), but someone commented on another thread that they'd gotten Spring and were possibly going to see about extending. One of the main reasons I applied for Adv. was so I could be gone all summer.



It depends on if there is room. Sometimes there isn't. If there isn't, you could always extend. As long as you keep your record card clean, it is pretty easy to extend.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> Some days in training, you are in costume.



So in your experience, how many days of business clothes did you need?


----------



## Jules76126

I only had like one pair of business clothes. I wore a pair of dress pants to traditions with like a blouse and heels. But on my discovery day I wore the same pants, a different top. Other than I was in costume the whole time during training and what not. I never took classes or went to any of the networkign events so one pair was enough for me.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So in your experience, how many days of business clothes did you need?



I don't need Traditions. So I only brought about 3 sets of business clothes for training, events, ect.


----------



## DisneyKris05

Hello Everyone!  I have been reading the College Program threads for quite a while now, but I just decided to start posting on them.  Everyone who has posted has really helped me learn so much about the College Program.  I applied for Spring 09' a few weeks ago, then I attend the campus presentation last week, and I interviewed this morning.  I am very concerned because I did not get asked any "scenario" questions.  For example, one of my roles was character attendent, but I never was asked questions like "If a little girl came up to you and asked you why Mickey Mouse doesn't talk, what would you say?"  Has anyone ever interviewed without getting asked question like these.  We did talk a lot about what roles I would consider doing, and there were quite a few roles I am willing to do.  My interviewer was extremely nice and I felt things went well, but looking back I feel like there were a lot of things I was not asked.  Should this concern me?  Any thoughts would be much appreciated!  Thanks, Kris


----------



## Jedi Jenn

My phone interview is on Thrusday. What kind of questions do they ask you? Thanks for all the help! You guys rock!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> My phone interview is on Thrusday. What kind of questions do they ask you? Thanks for all the help! You guys rock!



They ask questions ranging from personal questions (why do you want to do the CP?) to questions about the roles you picked. Good luck!!


----------



## chrisb26

I've got a quick question I see it says you have to have at least one completed semester does it matter if what school this is at? I am in my first semester at my current college but had transferred there this year. At my other college I had done 2 so technically its my 3rd semester. But I'm guessing it doesn't matter since you have to have completed one semester by the time the program starts is that correct?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

chrisb26 said:


> I've got a quick question I see it says you have to have at least one completed semester does it matter if what school this is at? I am in my first semester at my current college but had transferred there this year. At my other college I had done 2 so technically its my 3rd semester. But I'm guessing it doesn't matter since you have to have completed one semester by the time the program starts is that correct?



You're correct. It doesn't matter


----------



## Joanna71985

chrisb26 said:


> I've got a quick question I see it says you have to have at least one completed semester does it matter if what school this is at? I am in my first semester at my current college but had transferred there this year. At my other college I had done 2 so technically its my 3rd semester. But I'm guessing it doesn't matter since you have to have completed one semester by the time the program starts is that correct?



I think you should be fine.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I tried calling her again today and leaving a message. Now i'm really getting worried. I don't know if this is going to get worked out


----------



## Jules76126

chrisb26 said:


> I've got a quick question I see it says you have to have at least one completed semester does it matter if what school this is at? I am in my first semester at my current college but had transferred there this year. At my other college I had done 2 so technically its my 3rd semester. But I'm guessing it doesn't matter since you have to have completed one semester by the time the program starts is that correct?



It doesnt matter. I went to school in Florida for a year and then transferred to another school. I was only at my new school one semester and was able to do the program. The only requirement is that you have completed one semster of college somewhere and are still enrolled in school.


----------



## MephamKickliner09

Im only a senior in high school but i really want to do the CP during my second year of college. here's my question, i want to be a character performer but when should i audition?? before the presentation & interview or after???


----------



## Joanna71985

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Im only a senior in high school but i really want to do the CP during my second year of college. here's my question, i want to be a character performer but when should i audition?? before the presentation & interview or after???



You attend one of the auditions after you do the presentation and interview.


----------



## MephamKickliner09

Joanna71985 said:


> You attend one of the auditions after you do the presentation and interview.



Thank you so much!!!!  is there a certain way i would have to dress or anything i should bring to the audition???


----------



## Joanna71985

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!  is there a certain way i would have to dress or anything i should bring to the audition???



You're welcome.  

I would dress comfortably. No, there isn't anything you need to bring (besides yourself).


----------



## MephamKickliner09

Joanna71985 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I would dress comfortably. No, there isn't anything you need to bring (besides yourself).



Thank You soooooooo much!!!! i really appreciate it


----------



## Joanna71985

MephamKickliner09 said:


> Thank You soooooooo much!!!! i really appreciate it



No problem!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I got a voicemail from my recruiter today so that's good. It's kind of hard because of the time difference but she said on the message that she would take Character performer off my application. I also got an email from her saying that they had a lot of people applying this semester. That doesn't really sound good for me


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I got a voicemail from my recruiter today so that's good. It's kind of hard because of the time difference but she said on the message that she would take Character performer off my application. I also got an email from her saying that they had a lot of people applying this semester. That doesn't really sound good for me



Wow, this is so stressful. I have not had any paperwork issues, but I still am freaking about about not getting accepted. I think reading these boards is not necessarily helping to calm my nerves any either.  

I am really having a hard time concentrating on things other than Disney right now.  Case in point...psych exam tomorrow. I am crossing my fingers for a bunch of good news for all of us soon! Hang in there.


----------



## lauraebeth

hey guys, i'm a campus rep and it is taking longer than normal for letters to go out. it's 4-6 weeks at this point for a response on whether you've been accepted or not. so if you've not received one, don't panic. There have been a LOT of people applying so it's just taking longer.


----------



## chrisb26

I had my interview yesterday! But I have some questions lol

Is the person who did my interview my rep? I forgot to ask that so I'm not sure.

Also she told me the number to fax my role list and application to but she said that was all I needed to do but I thought we also had to mail them in. I just want to make sure I don't forget to do something so is that normal or should I call and ask them?

I also only told her my top 3 choices which were Attractions, Merchandise, and Main Entrance Operations. She asked if I had more and I said yes that I had checked more but those were my top 3 so I hope that was okay. But should I have told her specifically which they were? I have 6 or 7 checked but wasn't sure if I should have been more specific.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm on hold with the recruiting office right now


----------



## epfootballcutie04

chrisb26 said:


> I had my interview yesterday! But I have some questions lol
> 
> Is the person who did my interview my rep? I forgot to ask that so I'm not sure.
> 
> Also she told me the number to fax my role list and application to but she said that was all I needed to do but I thought we also had to mail them in. I just want to make sure I don't forget to do something so is that normal or should I call and ask them?
> 
> I also only told her my top 3 choices which were Attractions, Merchandise, and Main Entrance Operations. She asked if I had more and I said yes that I had checked more but those were my top 3 so I hope that was okay. But should I have told her specifically which they were? I have 6 or 7 checked but wasn't sure if I should have been more specific.



When I interviewed on Aug 25th, I was told, a long with a bunch of other people that all we needed to do was fax it. Then the next week someone called to verify their information was recieved and that's when they found out that there was a misscommunication somewhere and that you need to fax and mail in your applications. 

Things might have changed since a couple months ago, but i'd mail it in too, just to be on the safe side 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Alright, I finally got a hold of someone today. They told me that my application was pending because I hadn't checked enough roles. She told me to re-fax my role checklist. It's not a big deal but I wish my recruiter would have just told me this instead of having me jump through hoops. I could have possibly not been accepted if I didn't find out in time...


----------



## disneychickforever

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Alright, I finally got a hold of someone today. They told me that my application was pending because I hadn't checked enough roles. She told me to re-fax my role checklist. It's not a big deal but I wish my recruiter would have just told me this instead of having me jump through hoops. I could have possibly not been accepted if I didn't find out in time...



What roles did you check off?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

disneychickforever said:


> What roles did you check off?



I think there was twelve in all:
Attractions, quick service food and beverage, merchandise, recreation, full service food and beverage, bell service dispatch, hospitality, character attendant, vacation planner, BBB, costuming, quick service restaraunt kitchen

I hope that gets me a role SOMEWHERE


----------



## Saxsoon

So, has anyone done the Engineering PDS? How was it?

And has anyone done the Merchandise job? How was that? Where did you work?


----------



## chrisb26

epfootballcutie04 said:


> When I interviewed on Aug 25th, I was told, a long with a bunch of other people that all we needed to do was fax it. Then the next week someone called to verify their information was recieved and that's when they found out that there was a misscommunication somewhere and that you need to fax and mail in your applications.



Thanks I will just mail in the application as well. I think it might have been miscommunication as well. I think when I asked her if I had to mail it in she might have thought I meant mail in instead of fax. Either way I would rather be safe and mail it in then have to wait even longer and find out I had to mail it in  .


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> And has anyone done the Merchandise job? How was that? Where did you work?



I did merchandise my first CP. It wasn't too bad. I was mostly in Fantasyland, but I also worked in Liberty Square and Adventureland.


----------



## disneychickforever

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I think there was twelve in all:
> Attractions, quick service food and beverage, merchandise, recreation, full service food and beverage, bell service dispatch, hospitality, character attendant, vacation planner, BBB, costuming, quick service restaraunt kitchen
> 
> I hope that gets me a role SOMEWHERE



I meant originally.  Lol.  But wow what a list!  You are bound to get in now  especially with QSFB and Merch on there


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

disneychickforever said:


> I meant originally.  Lol.  But wow what a list!  You are bound to get in now  especially with QSFB and Merch on there



Oh, my bad  
Originally I had attractions, full food and beverage, and merchandise. I should have put more but I applied in August so I though I would be okay 

I just wish my recruiter would have said something because if I hadn't added more roles it sounds like I might have not gotten accepted. Anyways, I thought just to be safe I should put something on there that not a lot of people would want because it's already October and I really want to get in so i'll basically take anything  I should have put housekeeping or something just to be sure...


----------



## Saxsoon

So you aren't stuck in one place all 5 months then? Do they shift you around the parks at all, or do you stay in one park? And what are the odds of getting a non-park merchandising thing, like at a hotel. (which I don't want)


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> So you aren't stuck in one place all 5 months then? Do they shift you around the parks at all, or do you stay in one park? And what are the odds of getting a non-park merchandising thing, like at a hotel. (which I don't want)



No, you usually stay in one spot. But the other areas were short handed (other CPs from Fantasyland were sent out as well, to Frontierland and Toontown). You stay in one park, in one area.

And yes, there is a good chance of not being in a park. I know several people who were in resorts for their CP (and a few more at DTD).


----------



## yensiD011

So I am on week three of waiting since my interview...

I have yet to decide if reading these boards actually helps calm my nerves by getting me more excited or makes me more nervous because as I read the boards I find all the things that could go wrong, such at not making it, and then I begin to find the things I did wrong, like only checking off four roles...

Well, worrying will not get me any closer to Disney, so I might as well just go on with my life, checking my mail 5 times daily and hope that "someday my wish will come" in the form of a rather large envelope...
"wishes dream a dream, wishes set them free, wishes trust your heart...just believe."

I really have no reason as to why I felt the need to post this...maybe I just feel like there are a lot of worried people in the same boat as me...and we all feel like it is sinking 

Well anyways,
Have a great day fellow Disney Addicts!!


----------



## Saxsoon

How does eating at work, well . . . work? I noticed it said on the website that CP are not allowed to be seen eating, where do you go to eat? Do you bring in a sack lunch, or do you grab something from one of the restraunts in the back and eat elsewhere.


----------



## glendalais

Saxsoon said:


> How does eating at work, well . . . work? I noticed it said on the website that CP are not allowed to be seen eating, where do you go to eat? Do you bring in a sack lunch, or do you grab something from one of the restraunts in the back and eat elsewhere.



You can bag a lunch to work, or there are Cast Commissaries located Backstage at all the Parks and Resorts. 

Generally, you can't buy food from On Stage Restaurants while in Costume.


----------



## Saxsoon

how are prices and is it good?


----------



## glendalais

Saxsoon said:


> how are prices and is it good?



The prices are closer to normal. It's much cheaper than Park Food, though.

As to quality, here at the DLR it's allright. I've heard some things about WDW's, though, so it might be different over there.


----------



## lauraebeth

Saxsoon said:


> How does eating at work, well . . . work? I noticed it said on the website that CP are not allowed to be seen eating, where do you go to eat? Do you bring in a sack lunch, or do you grab something from one of the restraunts in the back and eat elsewhere.



I worked at MK and I packed my lunch most of the time. but if i didn't, there was a place to eat with a lot of options at MK. . .I do specifically remember there being a subway & somewhere with burgers. . .pretty much b.c that's all i ate when i didn't bring my lunch. . .and they made my burger right in front of me while i waited & it was only about $2 for a double cheeseburger i think.

OH! and, since i was a QSR CP, i could just drink from my work location.


----------



## chrisb26

Okay I am a little confused I had my interview Tuesday afternoon however yesterday I got an email from somebody named Danielle saying:



> Greetings from the Walt Disney World Resort!
> 
> Our records show that you have not completed a phone interview yet.  If you have not already scheduled a phone interview, please contact our office at 1.800.722.2930 to set up a phone interview appointment.  Our office is open Monday  Friday, 8 AM  6 PM EST.
> 
> Once you completed an interview, you should receive a decision from us in the next 2  4 weeks via US mail.  If your address has changed from your application, please let us know.



However I don't know why I would get that since I had scheduled the interview on Monday and had it on Tuesday why would she send me an email Wednesday night? Should I call and ask them about it? I just want to make sure something wasn't messed up.


----------



## disneycruise05

chrisb26 said:


> Okay I am a little confused I had my interview Tuesday afternoon however yesterday I got an email from somebody named Danielle saying:
> 
> 
> 
> However I don't know why I would get that since I had scheduled the interview on Monday and had it on Tuesday why would she send me an email Wednesday night? Should I call and ask them about it? I just want to make sure something wasn't messed up.



This happened to me. I got 3 of those e-mails from Danielle. I called after the second one to make sure everything was OK, and they (not Danielle) told me my application was in review.

I got an e-mail the day after saying "Action Required." I wrote Danielle an e-mail asking what was going on. Turns out they lost my phone interview. They had it on file, but it wasn't linked to my application. I would e-mail Danielle to make sure everything is OK.


----------



## chrisb26

disneycruise05 said:


> This happened to me. I got 3 of those e-mails from Danielle. I called after the second one to make sure everything was OK, and they (not Danielle) told me my application was in review.
> 
> I got an e-mail the day after saying "Action Required." I wrote Danielle an e-mail asking what was going on. Turns out they lost my phone interview. They had it on file, but it wasn't linked to my application. I would e-mail Danielle to make sure everything is OK.



Thanks!

I just emailed her back asking if everything was alright and told her when and who I had my interview with hopefully everything is alright.


----------



## Sorahana

Random question: What do you do about health insurance if you are NOT enrolled full time at school? I mean still enrolled obviously but not full time...yea...


----------



## Traveliz

Sorahana said:


> Random question: What do you do about health insurance if you are NOT enrolled full time at school? I mean still enrolled obviously but not full time...yea...



You can purchase a separate policy to cover that amount of time - I purchased Assurant through my agent (State Farm) and it can be bought for short term needs.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> How does eating at work, well . . . work? I noticed it said on the website that CP are not allowed to be seen eating, where do you go to eat? Do you bring in a sack lunch, or do you grab something from one of the restraunts in the back and eat elsewhere.



For the most part, I tried to bring lunch to work. It helped save money. For the times when I couldn't bring lunch, or wasn't in the mood for soup (which is what I mostly had), I bought lunch in one of the CM cafeterias. And every once in awhile, I would go onstage and buy (the best thing about the character attendant costume is that you only need to change the top).



Saxsoon said:


> how are prices and is it good?



Prices weren't that bad (of course, if you buy every day it can add up). I mostly went to the cafeterias at MK and DHS (I didn't really work at AK in a long time, and whenever I worked at Epcot I was too far from the cafeteria so I brought lunch with me everytime).


----------



## Jules76126

I always brought my lunch. It was much cheaper than buying it everyday. Plus it was kind of a long walk from Spaceship Earth to the caf. Like we could walk on stage in costume but you always get stopped and that can eat into your break time, plus it is an unpaid break. Also depending on when you break was and you were working at night the caf might already be closed. But the caf did have a subway, burgers, and whatnot if you chose to eat there.


----------



## Sorahana

About the lunch thing: If you end up in Animal Kingdom, bring your lunch. If you get a position in Asia or Dinoland, you have to walk REALLY far to get to the main cafeteria which is back behind Camp Minnie-Mickey/Africe which is on the other side of the park. It takes about 20-25 minutes to walk there from Everest at least. If you are lucky and are on that side of the park (Africa/Camp Minnie Mickey) then eat at the cafeteria, they have ALOT of different food and its good . 

Over by Dinoland though, they have a smaller cafeteria/order window where you can get burgers, fries, salads, stuff like that.

Ah Animal Kingdom...being the largest Disney park...that 15-20 minute walk from the parking lot to Asia...LOL (its apparently equal to walking a mile from that parking lot).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Sorahana said:


> About the lunch thing: If you end up in Animal Kingdom, bring your lunch. If you get a position in Asia or Dinoland, you have to walk REALLY far to get to the main cafeteria which is back behind Camp Minnie-Mickey/Africe which is on the other side of the park. It takes about 20-25 minutes to walk there from Everest at least. If you are lucky and are on that side of the park (Africa/Camp Minnie Mickey) then eat at the cafeteria, they have ALOT of different food and its good .
> 
> Over by Dinoland though, they have a smaller cafeteria/order window where you can get burgers, fries, salads, stuff like that.
> 
> Ah Animal Kingdom...being the largest Disney park...that 15-20 minute walk from the parking lot to Asia...LOL (its apparently equal to walking a mile from that parking lot).



Whoever works there is going to get in great shape!


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Whoever works there is going to get in great shape!



Something I'm looking forward to if I work at AK! LOL!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> Something I'm looking forward to if I work at AK! LOL!



Which role did you get?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> About the lunch thing: If you end up in Animal Kingdom, bring your lunch. If you get a position in Asia or Dinoland, you have to walk REALLY far to get to the main cafeteria which is back behind Camp Minnie-Mickey/Africe which is on the other side of the park. It takes about 20-25 minutes to walk there from Everest at least. If you are lucky and are on that side of the park (Africa/Camp Minnie Mickey) then eat at the cafeteria, they have ALOT of different food and its good .
> 
> Over by Dinoland though, they have a smaller cafeteria/order window where you can get burgers, fries, salads, stuff like that.
> 
> Ah Animal Kingdom...being the largest Disney park...that 15-20 minute walk from the parking lot to Asia...LOL (its apparently equal to walking a mile from that parking lot).



That's why I loved almost always working in Camp or Dinoland. I had a cafeteria to go to. I love Pride Rock- the food there is really good.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Whoever works there is going to get in great shape!



Oh yeah, it's great.


----------



## twinsfreak

Hey I was just wondering how hard it is to get time off when you are down there?


----------



## Scully12

twinsfreak said:


> Hey I was just wondering how hard it is to get time off when you are down there?



It depends on your work location. You are required to be scheduled at least 5 days a week, and sometimes you will work 6 or 7 a week, and 10 or 11 days in a row with out a day off. The earlier you put in your request the better chance you have. Also you can give away shifts that you are scheduled for on the HUB or managers can do it directly for you...

If you have a lot of people working at your location the better your chances of less hours and more days off, But if yu have a shortage than you're out of luck.


----------



## Joanna71985

twinsfreak said:


> Hey I was just wondering how hard it is to get time off when you are down there?



It depends on your area, and also the time of the year. It usually isn't too hard, providing you put in a request far in advance. But even then it could be denied.


----------



## _frazzle

Joanna71985 said:


> It depends on your area, and also the time of the year. It usually isn't too hard, providing you put in a request far in advance. But even then it could be denied.



Are people allowed to take like a week (or 5 days) off? I'd like to fly home and visit my parents and pets about halfway through my stay.


----------



## Scully12

_frazzle said:


> Are people allowed to take like a week (or 5 days) off? I'd like to fly home and visit my parents and pets about halfway through my stay.



You are *required to be scheduled at least 5 days a week*. You can't request off a whole week. But you can give away the shifts you are scheduled for. I mostly had no problem giving away shifts, but you can always call in if it comes to that!

An easier way to try and get off more days in a row is travel over the weekend. You can request off on Friday/Saturday of the first week and then Sunday/Monday of the next week and then try to give away Thursday and Tuesday to get more days off...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Scully12 said:


> You are *required to be scheduled at least 5 days a week*. You can't request off a whole week. But you can give away the shifts you are scheduled for. I mostly had no problem giving away shifts, but you can always call in if it comes to that!
> 
> An easier way to try and get off more days in a row is travel over the weekend. You can request off on Friday/Saturday of the first week and then Sunday/Monday of the next week and then try to give away Thursday and Tuesday to get more days off...



You got to work at the great movie ride?! That's so awesome


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Scully12 said:


> You are *required to be scheduled at least 5 days a week*. You can't request off a whole week. But you can give away the shifts you are scheduled for. I mostly had no problem giving away shifts, but you can always call in if it comes to that!



Maybe I had mean managers, but if we tried to give away a shift rather than exchanging shifts with someone, we were not allowed. Their reasoning that if you were FT you had to work five days. There is the option of getting two days off in a row, then calling in as a personal/sick day for another day or two. But only if you don't mind having that on your record.


----------



## _frazzle

Scully12 said:


> You are *required to be scheduled at least 5 days a week*. You can't request off a whole week. But you can give away the shifts you are scheduled for. I mostly had no problem giving away shifts, but you can always call in if it comes to that!
> 
> An easier way to try and get off more days in a row is travel over the weekend. You can request off on Friday/Saturday of the first week and then Sunday/Monday of the next week and then try to give away Thursday and Tuesday to get more days off...



Ah I see. That's a good idea. I'll definately have to request that weekend off and do what you say. Thanks!


----------



## Scully12

Seewhatimesdone said:


> You got to work at the great movie ride?! That's so awesome



it was ok I guess haha. So many people want it....but theres sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much drama there...Like...it's ridiculous. I had a pedophile and a guy who made bomb threats as coworkers. It suremade for an interesting time!


----------



## squish86

if you know what days you will want off now, then email your recruiter. Right after i got accepted a few weeks ago i emailed my recruiter that i needed 3 days off a friday saturday and sunday in may so that i can go to my graduation. She put in a request for me for those days and i got a conformation email a few days later saying that i have the days off.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Scully12 said:


> it was ok I guess haha. So many people want it....but theres sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much drama there...Like...it's ridiculous. I had a pedophile and a guy who made bomb threats as coworkers. It suremade for an interesting time!



 Did they get fired??


----------



## Joanna71985

Scully12 said:


> it was ok I guess haha. So many people want it....but theres sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much drama there...Like...it's ridiculous. I had a pedophile and a guy who made bomb threats as coworkers. It suremade for an interesting time!



Wow! That is crazy!


----------



## Jules76126

squish86 said:


> if you know what days you will want off now, then email your recruiter. Right after i got accepted a few weeks ago i emailed my recruiter that i needed 3 days off a friday saturday and sunday in may so that i can go to my graduation. She put in a request for me for those days and i got a conformation email a few days later saying that i have the days off.



Wow that's nice. i have never heard of that happening although it could be because of the fact that is your graduation. Personally I never had trouble getting days off as long as I put the request in far enough ahead. Also when my parents came I was able to ask for three days off in a row and I asked to be scheduled later in the day. Plus we had no trouble giving shifts away.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Hah I really feel like the odd man out of this group


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hah I really feel like the odd man out of this group



Why's that?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Why's that?



Because everyone's already accepted. I wasn't good enough to get a spot with the three I requested so I had to sign up for more and i'm still waiting


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Because everyone's already accepted. I wasn't good enough to get a spot with the three I requested so I had to sign up for more and i'm still waiting



Aww! I'm sure it will be here soon.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww! I'm sure it will be here soon.



I'm not really sure what to expect. This whole process has been a little strange.


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm not really sure what to expect. This whole process has been a little strange.



Just keep thinking positive! :]


----------



## Joanna71985

_frazzle said:


> Just keep thinking positive! :]



Exactly!


----------



## laundry

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Because everyone's already accepted. I wasn't good enough to get a spot with the three I requested so I had to sign up for more and i'm still waiting



i am right there with you.  i am nervous about how my interview went and am reeeeally hoping that everything turns out for the best.


----------



## laundry

laundry said:


> i am right there with you.  i am nervous about how my interview went and am reeeeally hoping that everything turns out for the best.



i should say that i hope it turns out for the best for both of us.


----------



## Joanna71985

laundry said:


> i am right there with you.  i am nervous about how my interview went and am reeeeally hoping that everything turns out for the best.



Don't worry, I'm sure you did fine.


----------



## laundry

Joanna71985 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure you did fine.



thank you so much. i spoke with you on aim last night and you helped to cool my jets a bit! thinking over the interview a couple days later, im feeling a little more confident, just worried about the fact i sounded very very nervous and because i forgot to read the code to my interviewer. silly me.


----------



## yensiD011

> Originally Posted by Seewhatimesdone
> Because everyone's already accepted. I wasn't good enough to get a spot with the three I requested so I had to sign up for more and i'm still waiting



Just curious...which three did you put down? 
I put down Merchandise, Vacation Planner, Full Service Food and Beverage and Attractions...
I still haven't heard anything back yet (on week 3).


----------



## Scully12

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Did they get fired??



The creepy pedophile got permantley transferred to Star Tours because he and his girlfriend would make out and be absolutely disgusting all the time at work and the managers kept having to talk to them about it. So he got transferred and he and the girlfriend are never allowed to work together again.

When I left, the bomb threat guy was still on unpaid leave. Since then he has been fired. It was really crazy. We had the police and bomb sniffing dogs come to the ride and everything.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

yensiD011 said:


> Just curious...which three did you put down?
> I put down Merchandise, Vacation Planner, Full Service Food and Beverage and Attractions...
> I still haven't heard anything back yet (on week 3).



I put attractions, full food and beverage, and merchandise. But you're only on week three so I would worry about it.

I'm almost at two months!  



Scully12 said:


> The creepy pedophile got permantley transferred to Star Tours because he and his girlfriend would make out and be absolutely disgusting all the time at work and the managers kept having to talk to them about it. So he got transferred and he and the girlfriend are never allowed to work together again.
> 
> When I left, the bomb threat guy was still on unpaid leave. Since then he has been fired. It was really crazy. We had the police and bomb sniffing dogs come to the ride and everything.



Wow that is terrifying


----------



## Sorahana

Ok another question...

I talked to mom about doing the CP again in the spring. She then freaked because if I go I will have no health insurance. I asked her about keeping me on her plan and she said it would cost $600 and she's not paying it. I have to be a full-time enrolled student to stay on her insurance, but I may only be taking one or two online classes while I'm there (if I get in). I need the health insurance since I got sick twice last time I did this with Bronchitis (I was surprised I got it twice) so yea...better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## _frazzle

Sorahana said:


> Ok another question...
> 
> I talked to mom about doing the CP again in the spring. She then freaked because if I go I will have no health insurance. I asked her about keeping me on her plan and she said it would cost $600 and she's not paying it. I have to be a full-time enrolled student to stay on her insurance, but I may only be taking one or two online classes while I'm there (if I get in). I need the health insurance since I got sick twice last time I did this with Bronchitis (I was surprised I got it twice) so yea...better to be safe then sorry.



I won't have health insurance either while I'm gone. I guess I'll just have to live with it for the 5 months because with my parents provider it would be $560 and I can't afford that! I'm just praying I don't get sick at all and if I do I'll just find a cheap clinic.


----------



## DisneyMagic123

Is there any way to receive verification of CP internship without paying a membership fee to "The Work Number"?  The University is asking for verification for a transfer student application and it doesn't make sense that they would have to pay a membership fee to get this information on one student.  Any way around this?


----------



## wonderlandbound

sorry if this has been brought up already, but does anyone know if it's possible/alright to bring a mini fridge down? i only ask because i have food allergies, some that aren't major things [ei. wheat, flour, ect] and others that are pretty bad [peanuts! eek!] and i can't have my food 'mixed' or around nuts. i wouldn't want to ask my roomies to not buy peanut butter or something like that, but i don't want to risk anything either!


----------



## namara87

wonderlandbound said:


> sorry if this has been brought up already, but does anyone know if it's possible/alright to bring a mini fridge down? i only ask because i have food allergies, some that aren't major things [ei. wheat, flour, ect] and others that are pretty bad [peanuts! eek!] and i can't have my food 'mixed' or around nuts. i wouldn't want to ask my roomies to not buy peanut butter or something like that, but i don't want to risk anything either!



As far as I know, mini fridges are not allowed.  You may be able to try to get an exception because of the special circumstances.  I do know that the majority of apartments have a pretty good amount of cabinet space, you could always work something out with the roommates to make sure their stuff will not come in contact with you.  I did have a roommate on my first CP that was severely allergic to peanuts (among many other things) and we would keep all peanut products in a completely separate part of the kitchen, just above the stove.


----------



## Joanna71985

wonderlandbound said:


> sorry if this has been brought up already, but does anyone know if it's possible/alright to bring a mini fridge down? i only ask because i have food allergies, some that aren't major things [ei. wheat, flour, ect] and others that are pretty bad [peanuts! eek!] and i can't have my food 'mixed' or around nuts. i wouldn't want to ask my roomies to not buy peanut butter or something like that, but i don't want to risk anything either!



Technically mini-fridges are not allowed. But you probably could get an exception because of the allergies.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I'm severely allergic to penicillin, as I'm sure some of you are too as its pretty common... 

Does anyone remember a medical allergy question on the application or during the interview or during your first few days of work? I'm wondering if I'll need to wear a medical alert necklace. Are managers aware of allergies like this in case of an emergency?

Also, could someone explain the disabilities paper work to me and when you fill it out? I have hypoglycemia and thoracic outlet syndrome (meaning I'm not allowed to lift very heavy things or bend over tons of times in a short period of time). I'll notify my recruiter/interviewer of my TOS so they can make a note of it while placing me, but other than that, I don't know what to do....

Thanks and have a magical Mundy


----------



## Traveliz

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I'm severely allergic to penicillin, as I'm sure some of you are too as its pretty common...
> 
> Does anyone remember a medical allergy question on the application or during the interview or during your first few days of work? I'm wondering if I'll need to wear a medical alert necklace. Are managers aware of allergies like this in case of an emergency?
> 
> Also, could someone explain the disabilities paper work to me and when you fill it out? I have hypoglycemia and thoracic outlet syndrome (meaning I'm not allowed to lift very heavy things or bend over tons of times in a short period of time). I'll notify my recruiter/interviewer of my TOS so they can make a note of it while placing me, but other than that, I don't know what to do....
> 
> Thanks and have a magical Mundy



My daughter filled out the disabilities paper work after she was hired - she has had a corneal transplant and bright lights are a problem - she was only limited in that she couldn't work a few of the attractions that have flashing bright lights that can't be avoided...anyway the paper work is fairly simple, basically letting them know your limitations and signed by a doctor and then it goes to a specific department.


Liz


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

wonderlandbound said:


> sorry if this has been brought up already, but does anyone know if it's possible/alright to bring a mini fridge down? i only ask because i have food allergies, some that aren't major things [ei. wheat, flour, ect] and others that are pretty bad [peanuts! eek!] and i can't have my food 'mixed' or around nuts. i wouldn't want to ask my roomies to not buy peanut butter or something like that, but i don't want to risk anything either!




I am surprised that so many people going down have food allergies. I can't eat wheat/flour/gluten either, but I thought I would be one of the only ones, lol. I don't know anything about mini-fridges, but whenever I've stayed with other people I always just let everyone know on day one. 

I know that nuts are a way bigger deal than gluten, but one of my good friends is deathly allergic to peanuts and she just asked everyone to please keep their nut products on the bottom shelf or in a drawer just for peanuts. She also just asks all of her roommates to make sure they wash the cooking area and their hands really well before touching anything else. (She had to be rushed to hospital once because she was at a friends house and someone touched the handle of the fridge with peanut buttery hands.  )

I don't know severe your allergies are, but as others have said you might be able to contact your recruiter and ask about the fridge option.  

I am just worried about being able to find gluten-free products around Orlando. I shop mostly at Whole Foods at home, but not having my car in FL will make a Whole Foods run difficult.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> I am just worried about being able to find gluten-free products around Orlando. I shop mostly at Whole Foods at home, but not having my car in FL will make a Whole Foods run difficult.



If I get in I plan on bringing a car and I shop at Whole Foods too so we could work something out. I like to try and eat gluten free because it hurts my stomach so we could plan to go every few weeks. I would be glad to give people rides in my car!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Traveliz said:


> My daughter filled out the disabilities paper work after she was hired - she has had a corneal transplant and bright lights are a problem - she was only limited in that she couldn't work a few of the attractions that have flashing bright lights that can't be avoided...anyway the paper work is fairly simple, basically letting them know your limitations and signed by a doctor and then it goes to a specific department.
> 
> 
> Liz



Do you need to visit a doctor in Orlando or can you fax the paper work to your doctor back home and have them fax it back to the department at Disney?


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Seewhatimesdone said:


> If I get in I plan on bringing a car and I shop at Whole Foods too so we could work something out. I like to try and eat gluten free because it hurts my stomach so we could plan to go every few weeks. I would be glad to give people rides in my car!



 That's awesome. My Mom keeps questioning me on figuring out Orlando's public transportation so I can get there, but your way sounds way better!  

I have been secretly hoping that I would be able to find people who might be willing to take me there, lol. Yay gas money


----------



## Scully12

i was in a six bedroom in Chatham. What we did(even though no one had allergies) was give each person their own cabinet to store all of their dry foods and whatever. 4 had their own cabinet and 2 shared the big closet on the right of the picture. We each had our own section of the fridge we'd put most of out stuff. So it's possible to divide things so you won't contaminate the area!


----------



## Joanna71985

That's what we did too. We each took a shelf in the closet, and there were also enough empty cabinets for everyone to have their own. We also tried to divide the fridge too.


----------



## Traveliz

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Do you need to visit a doctor in Orlando or can you fax the paper work to your doctor back home and have them fax it back to the department at Disney?



No the paperwork is right on the website when you accept -- you just print it off and the deal with it at home and send it off to Disney before you arrrive so they can have you placed appropriately.

In addition my daughter took a copy of the paperwork with her but she never needed it.

Liz


----------



## wonderlandbound

thanks guys! this is making me worry less about it. it's kind of a bummer about the mini fridge but i can see why they wouldn't allow them


----------



## orangekid13

yeah they have some screwy rules... I want to take my bike but I can't cause I would have to leave it in my car when i'm not riding it, then walk it all the way off property to go for a long ride. I was looking forward to having the chance to ride a lot in the nicer weather (if I get accepted I'll be skipping most of winter this year) but for some reason Disney thinks that having a bike around is such a big safety risk so cycling is out...  oh well


----------



## Joanna71985

It's not just about safety risks- it's also the fact that the apartments are very small. There's no room for a bike.


----------



## lauraebeth

orangekid13 said:


> yeah they have some screwy rules... I want to take my bike but I can't cause I would have to leave it in my car when i'm not riding it, then walk it all the way off property to go for a long ride. I was looking forward to having the chance to ride a lot in the nicer weather (if I get accepted I'll be skipping most of winter this year) but for some reason Disney thinks that having a bike around is such a big safety risk so cycling is out...  oh well



if you're an avid rider, have you considered trying to find students via the boards and facebook groups that also enjoy riding and getting together and renting a small storage unit?


----------



## Scully12

lauraebeth said:


> if you're an avid rider, have you considered trying to find students via the boards and facebook groups that also enjoy riding and getting together and renting a small storage unit?



I've seen several bikes chained up OUTSIDE of Chatham...where Price Management has no authority


----------



## orangekid13

Scully12 said:


> I've seen several bikes chained up OUTSIDE of Chatham...where Price Management has no authority



when it had come up on here the first time nobody had mentioned that...
maybe if I get accepted and can afford gas for the 4000 miles down there I'll try to fit my bike in my trunk if there's room or just put my roof rack back up and put it up top and get worse mpg.

I kinda have to wait to find out if I'm accepted to find out what the situation with money with my dad will be (he pays for my college and everything but I don't think I'll be able to find someone to move into my room in my apartment on super short notice so I'll need him to help me with that) but he just keeps having a better and better attitude about it and might even be willing to drive with me the 3 days there from San Jose CA (after I drive a day down from WA) to make it easier and have the option to trade off driving.

arrrrghhh  I wanna know NOW


----------



## orangekid13

I was just looking through the photos on a couple CP groups on facebook (while looking for the spring 09 group) and noticed a lot of bedrooms with very bare walls... do people not bring posters or do they have one of those rules that don't make sense against decorating your room?
I like to have a lot of light and color in my room so it's going to be disappointing if I have to leave all my posters home...


----------



## Ylushi

I was wondering what the closest book store was.
I read a LOT and am interested.  Like around here the closest is a Barnes and Noble, I used to have a membership but when I went to work at Cedar Point, the closest was a Border's so there had been no point to renew my membership.  Just wondering thanks!
Oh and I don't have a laptop so I would want to bring my desktop computer with me...Would there be any room for it?  It is a lot smaller than most computers I see...probably about as wide and long as a laptop and almost as tall as a piece of paper and the monitor can sit right on top of it...
Thanks again


----------



## Joanna71985

orangekid13 said:


> I was just looking through the photos on a couple CP groups on facebook (while looking for the spring 09 group) and noticed a lot of bedrooms with very bare walls... do people not bring posters or do they have one of those rules that don't make sense against decorating your room?
> I like to have a lot of light and color in my room so it's going to be disappointing if I have to leave all my posters home...



The people probably just didn't feel like decorating. You are allowed to hang decorations.


----------



## Saxsoon

Okay, I will admit, I am a terrible nail biter, down to the point where I can't go further. I noticed something about clean nails. 12 years of biting is something that is really hard to overcome so quickly. I have been holding back simply because my jaw has shifted in the last couple of days (I have known about this for a year, but it got really bad a couple days ago after yelling non-stop at the A&M v.Tech game.) Thing I am worried about, is even if I have stopped, I don't think my nails would be up to their standard. I am a guy, and I am seriously thinking of getting a manicure to at least cover it up over Christmas. Will they turn you away once you get down there if you don't meet their profile of the Disney CP.


----------



## _frazzle

Joanna71985 said:


> The people probably just didn't feel like decorating. You are allowed to hang decorations.



What are you allowed to hang them with? I have some of that blue sticky stuff that comes right off and doesn't stain. I know that's allowed, but are tacks?


----------



## Sorahana

_frazzle said:


> What are you allowed to hang them with? I have some of that blue sticky stuff that comes right off and doesn't stain. I know that's allowed, but are tacks?



You're actually not allowed to use that tacky stuff on the walls. You have to use tacks or push pins now I believe.


----------



## laundry

ooh i just thought of a question. i was keeping applying here a secret, so are they going to call my boss? i mean, im not hiding it from anyone just dont want to say anything until i know for sure im accepted.


----------



## Traveliz

Ylushi said:


> I was wondering what the closest book store was.
> I read a LOT and am interested.  Like around here the closest is a Barnes and Noble, I used to have a membership but when I went to work at Cedar Point, the closest was a Border's so there had been no point to renew my membership.  Just wondering thanks!
> Oh and I don't have a laptop so I would want to bring my desktop computer with me...Would there be any room for it?  It is a lot smaller than most computers I see...probably about as wide and long as a laptop and almost as tall as a piece of paper and the monitor can sit right on top of it...
> Thanks again



Down the street from Vista in Lake Buena Vista Factory Outlet is a Barnes and Noble outlet with a fairly good selection.

Liz


----------



## razzery

laundry said:


> ooh i just thought of a question. i was keeping applying here a secret, so are they going to call my boss? i mean, im not hiding it from anyone just dont want to say anything until i know for sure im accepted.



No they won't call your boss, you'll be fine. I'm pretty sure they dont even ask for the phone numbers or addresses of previous employers.


----------



## Saxsoon

Does anyone have an answer to my question. It is kind of serious that I know now before I go farther.


----------



## razzery

Saxsoon said:


> Does anyone have an answer to my question. It is kind of serious that I know now before I go farther.



If it is just your nails then I wouldnt worry much about them turning you away. If your hair was green, then I'd worry. There is a nail polish you can use to keep you from biting. I'm not sure how it works but I think it is so bitter and horrible tasting you'll never want to bite your nails again. If you use that then you should be fine my January. I would definitely recommend manicures. I've never bitten my nails and like to keep them long but manicures are amazing for everyone. I used to take my ex with me and he loved them too.


----------



## bgirl781

I was told by my campus rep that I would be able to take classes (like from UCF) on my days off while doing the CP. Is this true? I need to take two classes (7 credits) in order to graduate early (or on time if I wind up doing the CP this spring), and this is something I majorly have to take into consideration before thinking about what I'm doing this summer. Does anyone know?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

bgirl781 said:


> I was told by my campus rep that I would be able to take classes (like from UCF) on my days off while doing the CP. Is this true? I need to take two classes (7 credits) in order to graduate early (or on time if I wind up doing the CP this spring), and this is something I majorly have to take into consideration before thinking about what I'm doing this summer. Does anyone know?



You can take classes with UCF on your days off. You can also take some classes offered by Disney during the week and they will arrange your work schedule around the classes; but that is only for the Disney classes. But a lot colleges don't accept the Disney classes for credits. 

But yes, you can take classes at a school on your days off


----------



## lauraebeth

bgirl781 said:


> I was told by my campus rep that I would be able to take classes (like from UCF) on my days off while doing the CP. Is this true? I need to take two classes (7 credits) in order to graduate early (or on time if I wind up doing the CP this spring), and this is something I majorly have to take into consideration before thinking about what I'm doing this summer. Does anyone know?



you can't really take classes at UCF on your day off. 

what you can do is take the disney offered classes. These are accredited by the American Council on Education for 3 credit hours each, and the actual program is accredited for 6 hours. you can take 2 disney classes while you are there and will be considered on an educational internship and you'll get that one day off a week for the class guaranteed. it would work the same if you chose to take online courses. you'd be guaranteed one day, which would be consistently the same day every week. When i did my CP i always had Wednesdays off. 

if you can take the disney classes and take online courses and balance it all you can return to school with a lot of credits. one of our former campus reps at my school managed to get 18 hours while she did her CP


----------



## Traveliz

bgirl781 said:


> I was told by my campus rep that I would be able to take classes (like from UCF) on my days off while doing the CP. Is this true? I need to take two classes (7 credits) in order to graduate early (or on time if I wind up doing the CP this spring), and this is something I majorly have to take into consideration before thinking about what I'm doing this summer. Does anyone know?



Honestly I think it would be really hard - they require you to give them full availability and so I don't think you could count on the same days off - if your school would accept the Disney classes for credit you could do that or internet classes.

Liz


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

People work and take classes all the time. It would not be a problem... It would be difficult but it is possible. Disney doesn't have any rules against it.

The college that I am planning to trasnfer to will not take the Disney credits so i'm not going to bother.

You would just have to make sure you had the same day off every week and then schedule classes around that. It would be difficult but you could do it.


----------



## razzery

Yeah I wouldn't recommend taking UCF classes. I go here now and to drive to Disney on a good day with no traffic takes at least half an hour. Then good luck finding parking. I'll just be taking some UCF online classes. One of them requires going to the testing lab on campus for exams but thats not too bad every once in a while.

Also aren't your days off different every week? It would be pretty hard to schedule classes around that. If it is possible than let me know cause I'd love to keep taking some actual classes on campus.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

razzery said:


> Yeah I wouldn't recomment taking UCF classes. I go here now and to drive to Disney on a good day with no traffic takes at least half an hour. Then good luck finding parking. I'll just be taking some UCF online classes. One of them requires going to the testing lab on campus for exams but thats not too bad every once in a while.
> 
> Also aren't your days off different every week? It would be pretty hard to schedule classes around that. If it is possible than let me know cause I'd love to keep taking some actual classes on campus.



The online classes sound like a really good idea. I think that once you find out where you'll be working you will get a good idea of what days you get off. But I don't know. It's probably not the best idea because you really are there for the Disney experience but for someone who can ONLY do it if they won't get behind then i'm sure they could figure something out


----------



## razzery

Seewhatimesdone said:


> The online classes sound like a really good idea. I think that once you find out where you'll be working you will get a good idea of what days you get off. But I don't know. It's probably not the best idea because you really are there for the Disney experience but for someone who can ONLY do it if they won't get behind then i'm sure they could figure something out



Yeah classes start here January 7th so even if you get here the 5th you still won't have an accurate working schedule. I think I'll just stick with the online classes, trying to figure out a schedule would just be too much work.


----------



## Traveliz

Seewhatimesdone said:


> People work and take classes all the time. It would not be a problem... It would be difficult but it is possible. Disney doesn't have any rules against it.
> 
> The college that I am planning to trasnfer to will not take the Disney credits so i'm not going to bother.
> 
> You would just have to make sure you had the same day off every week and then schedule classes around that. It would be difficult but you could do it.



No Disney doesn't have any rules against it BUT for the college program they make you agree to full availability so your days off can change week to week.  My daughter worked two different semesters - one semester she pretty much had the same days off per week (but she was scheduled for one of the Disney classes and they do work around that), the other semester her days off were all over the board.

If you are part time at Disney then you can choose your days availability and go to classes more easily.

I don't think the "it would be difficult but you could do it" is true - you can't know what days off you will have.

Liz


----------



## Climber656

Seewhatimesdone said:


> The online classes sound like a really good idea. I think that once you find out where you'll be working you will get a good idea of what days you get off. But I don't know. It's probably not the best idea because you really are there for the Disney experience but for someone who can ONLY do it if they won't get behind then i'm sure they could figure something out



Class has always been a big concern of mine. I really didn't want my decision to do the WDCP to set me back in my quest for graduation. Are the classes good? Are they worth my time even if I don't end up getting credit for them?


----------



## razzery

If anyone is worried about classes I suggest UCF online classes. We have tons and tons of them. Mostly different gen eds but a few major classes too. If anyone is looking for a specific class I can check if they have it.


----------



## _frazzle

razzery said:


> If anyone is worried about classes I suggest UCF online classes. We have tons and tons of them. Mostly different gen eds but a few major classes too. If anyone is looking for a specific class I can check if they have it.



Is UCF hard to get into? I was thinking of taking online classes through there over the summer.


----------



## orangekid13

Is there a link someone can post about the housing rules/guidelines (that would say stuff about not being allowed to have a mini-fridge or keep a bike on their property?) I'm getting curious about if I would get in trouble for stuff like raising my bed up further than those 8" plastic cup things, or bringing in an extra desk to set up my computer on, stuff like that.


----------



## Joanna71985

_frazzle said:


> What are you allowed to hang them with? I have some of that blue sticky stuff that comes right off and doesn't stain. I know that's allowed, but are tacks?



Tacks and push pins are fine. Just don't use the tacky gummy stuff.



orangekid13 said:


> Is there a link someone can post about the housing rules/guidelines (that would say stuff about not being allowed to have a mini-fridge or keep a bike on their property?) I'm getting curious about if I would get in trouble for stuff like raising my bed up further than those 8" plastic cup things, or bringing in an extra desk to set up my computer on, stuff like that.



There is. But it is under the official acceptance page (I can't get to it right now).


----------



## bgirl781

See, the two classes I need to take are a lit course (which I'm sure would be no problem online) and a lab science. Are those possible online? How would you do the labs? Should I call Disney and ask about this, or would this be something good to bring up in my interview?


----------



## lauraebeth

orangekid13 said:


> Is there a link someone can post about the housing rules/guidelines (that would say stuff about not being allowed to have a mini-fridge or keep a bike on their property?) I'm getting curious about if I would get in trouble for stuff like raising my bed up further than those 8" plastic cup things, or bringing in an extra desk to set up my computer on, stuff like that.



I brought a small desk with me to set up my computer on. also, Chatham has built in desks. they're really inconveniently placed though.


----------



## Joanna71985

I've had roomies bring desks on 2 different CPs. I would love to get one for me next time.


----------



## Traveliz

bgirl781 said:


> See, the two classes I need to take are a lit course (which I'm sure would be no problem online) and a lab science. Are those possible online? How would you do the labs? Should I call Disney and ask about this, or would this be something good to bring up in my interview?



I can't imagine you could take a lab science class online - pretty sure that requires you to be in labs at certain times.

Also not sure if you are in or out of state but out of state tuition is really high -- I can't give you the price per hour but my daughter is taking classes at UCF now as an out of state student and its over 600 an hour - so 6 hours of classes at an out of state rate would be well over 3000 (and really might be closer to 4000).

Liz


----------



## Scully12

orangekid13 said:


> I'm getting curious about if I would get in trouble for stuff like raising my bed up further than those 8" plastic cup things, or bringing in an extra desk to set up my computer on, stuff like that.



I used bed risers during my CP. And they were veeeeery useful. I recommend them to everyone! You can fit all of your luggage and a laundry basket under your bed so it's much less crowded!

p.s. I got mine at Walmart!


----------



## orangekid13

Scully12 said:


> I used bed risers during my CP. And they were veeeeery useful. I recommend them to everyone! You can fit all of your luggage and a laundry basket under your bed so it's much less crowded!



At my apartment right now I have a fairly small room but when I moved in I wanted to keep my massive desk and get a double bed, so I built a 4-poster frame and I have 32" of space under my bed. 

My question really is this, if I were to make leg extensions for the bed there beyond what the wal-mart feet do, would that be acceptable? I would probably also build my own desk, hopefully they aren't picky about the finish (or lack of a finish) on furniture.


----------



## bgirl781

Traveliz said:


> I can't imagine you could take a lab science class online - pretty sure that requires you to be in labs at certain times.
> 
> Also not sure if you are in or out of state but out of state tuition is really high -- I can't give you the price per hour but my daughter is taking classes at UCF now as an out of state student and its over 600 an hour - so 6 hours of classes at an out of state rate would be well over 3000 (and really might be closer to 4000).
> 
> Liz


I don't really care so much about the credit hour cost, since my school is $730 an hour. But I need to take these two classes this summer, so that I can save myself the cost of an entire semester. 

So is this something I should just call Disney about? And would it be the same (not necessarily same days off/week) if I was just there as seasonal this summer?


----------



## Climber656

orangekid13 said:


> At my apartment right now I have a fairly small room but when I moved in I wanted to keep my massive desk and get a double bed, so I built a 4-poster frame and I have 32" of space under my bed.
> 
> My question really is this, if I were to make leg extensions for the bed there beyond what the wal-mart feet do, would that be acceptable? I would probably also build my own desk, hopefully they aren't picky about the finish (or lack of a finish) on furniture.



The Walmart feet are great! Several of my friends who are freshmen here at the University of Tennessee use them in their dorms and love them. They are really useful. I would suggest using these since they are inexpensive and easy to use. The home built stuff maybe be tough to manage and Disney may not approve.


----------



## bgirl781

Climber656 said:


> The Walmart feet are great! Several of my friends who are freshmen here at the University of Tennessee use them in their dorms and love them. They are really useful. I would suggest using these since they are inexpensive and easy to use. The home built stuff maybe be tough to manage and Disney may not approve.


Just to warn people on the risers, though - I used them a couple summers ago, and they worked fine, though it does make the bed feel a little rickety. However, I used the same ones when we were doing a skit (with a large ottoman) and someone plopped themselves onto the ottoman, and a foot broke. So do be careful with them.


----------



## Traveliz

bgirl781 said:


> I don't really care so much about the credit hour cost, since my school is $730 an hour. But I need to take these two classes this summer, so that I can save myself the cost of an entire semester.
> 
> So is this something I should just call Disney about? And would it be the same (not necessarily same days off/week) if I was just there as seasonal this summer?



If you are seasonal or part time you will have a better chance of getting off the days you need.  Part time employees tell them their availability.  Sure you can call Disney about it but I am not sure its something they will necessarily be able to help you with  - I know they can't help you with the classes or the credits/the time off would be the only thing under their control.

Also make sure the credits will transfer for you ok.

Liz


----------



## namara87

bgirl781 said:


> See, the two classes I need to take are a lit course (which I'm sure would be no problem online) and a lab science. Are those possible online? How would you do the labs? Should I call Disney and ask about this, or would this be something good to bring up in my interview?



Rio Salado Community College is nationally known and offers quite a few lab science courses that are completely online.  You have to order the lab kits, but there is virtually no restriction if you are not near the school.  I believe RSCC is based here in Tempe, AZ and it is part of the Maricopa Community Colleges conglomerate, and the classes transfer just fine, as they are fully accredited.  Check out the site (riosalado.edu).  I have taken a few classes through RSCC in addition to my ASU classes, and I find it beneficial and convenient, just as long as you have daily computer/email access.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Have a good rest of the week and weekend everyone! Hopefull something will be in the mail for me when I get back


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Have a good rest of the week and weekend everyone! Hopefull something will be in the mail for me when I get back



Have a great trip! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

And hopefully there will be a nice letter waiting for you when you get back.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Have a great trip! Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> And hopefully there will be a nice letter waiting for you when you get back.



Thanks Joanna. I'll take lots of pictures


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Have a good rest of the week and weekend everyone! Hopefull something will be in the mail for me when I get back



Have a great time!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks Joanna. I'll take lots of pictures



Yay! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## yensiD011

I got my acceptance letter today!!!!! ATTRACTIONS!!! 

I was kinda spoiled by only have to wait three and a half weeks...hang in there everyone  

does anyone know if a facebook group has been created for the attractions spring 2009 cast members?!?


----------



## disneychickforever

here is the link for the main Spring 09 group 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10997183035&ref=mf


----------



## Sorahana

I'm transferring back to my previous school next semester (I can graduate from there sooner then staying here) and I wanted to become a campus rep since I did the program through my old school. I was wondering, what do you get for being a campus rep and what do you do as one?


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> I'm transferring back to my previous school next semester (I can graduate from there sooner then staying here) and I wanted to become a campus rep since I did the program through my old school. I was wondering, what do you get for being a campus rep and what do you do as one?



As a campus rep, you help promote the CP at your school. The reps hang flyers, host info tables, hand out cards, attend the presentation, basically spread the word about the CP (and any presentations if the school has one). Also, reps get almost the same perks as a CM (free park admission with the campus rep badge, and discounts) and also receive Campus Rep rewards based on the amount of points you rack up. I'm in my 3rd session as a rep, and love it!



yensiD011 said:


> I got my acceptance letter today!!!!! ATTRACTIONS!!!
> 
> I was kinda spoiled by only have to wait three and a half weeks...hang in there everyone



Congrats!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Double post


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Have a great time!



Thanks  

yensiD011 - Congrats!  


My stomach was churning as I went to get the mail today but nothing yet


----------



## SecondStartotheright

What are the available arrival dates for Spring '09?


----------



## Joanna71985

SecondStartotheright said:


> What are the available arrival dates for Spring '09?



The Spring dates are Jan 5, 7, 12, and 16. Not sure about the Advantage dates (but they are later in Jan. I believe the first one is Jan 21).


----------



## disneychickforever

So I called Disney today, and they apparently sent my stuff out on the 17th.  Which means I should definately get it by tomorrow... I mean, I live in South Florida, it should take a week to get here, right?

I'm so nervous, I hope they let me back in!


----------



## Sorahana

disneychickforever said:


> So I called Disney today, and they apparently sent my stuff out on the 17th.  Which means I should definately get it by tomorrow... I mean, I live in South Florida, it should take a week to get here, right?
> 
> I'm so nervous, I hope they let me back in!



I just sent them my stuff the other day...now to wait lol. I'm not sure if I'm actually going to go back though (did it last spring but I miss it), I want to get school done and over with (I have two more semesters if I go back to my previous school). If I do get the role I want though, if I get back in then I have to think really hard. If not I'm not going to go, but regardless I am going to apply for campus rep at least =).

Thanks Joanna for that answer, I guess I'll apply for it after I (hopefully) get back into the other school.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Thanks Joanna for that answer, I guess I'll apply for it after I (hopefully) get back into the other school.



You're welcome. 

I can't believe next semester will be my last season as a rep. Hard to believe I'm almost done.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I don't know whether I should contact my recuiter again


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I don't know whether I should contact my recuiter again



When was the last time you've spoken to them?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> When was the last time you've spoken to them?



Well she said I should hear something soon. I think that was about a week ago.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Well she said I should hear something soon. I think that was about a week ago.



Yeah, I would try calling again.


----------



## jusTine87

I hate that I have to wait until January to apply for FA09! Disney is all I can think about!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> I hate that I have to wait until January to apply for FA09! Disney is all I can think about!!!



Yeah, it's hard. I'm going crazy right now. I never am going to make it til Jan to start applying for Fall 09.


----------



## jusTine87

Hey Joanna, you've done Fall Advantage right? What are the move in dates like for that program?


----------



## Ylushi

yensiD011 said:


> I got my acceptance letter today!!!!! ATTRACTIONS!!!
> 
> I was kinda spoiled by only have to wait three and a half weeks...hang in there everyone
> 
> does anyone know if a facebook group has been created for the attractions spring 2009 cast members?!?



http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=29248399913


----------



## Joanna71985

jusTine87 said:


> Hey Joanna, you've done Fall Advantage right? What are the move in dates like for that program?



Yep, I did FA 2006. The dates vary, but usually start in late May and go til early June. My check-in date for that CP was May 24th.


----------



## razzery

Joanna71985 said:


> Yep, I did FA 2006. The dates vary, but usually start in late May and go til early June. My check-in date for that CP was May 24th.



I'll fix this for Joanna and say late May to early January.

May to June is an awfully short program lol.


----------



## disneychickforever

razzery said:


> I'll fix this for Joanna and say late May to early January.
> 
> May to June is an awfully short program lol.



I think she was saying the arrival dates are from late May to early June...

I'm just guessing though, I could be wrong!


----------



## Disney_osu

Hey I have a question. I have family coming out while I'm working in the spring. The information I got from Disney says I get up to 40% off hotel. Can anyone tell me what the restrictions are? Like I assume their are different % for peak season and off season. Do the % off vary from hotel to hotel? If anyone has any info like what hotel are what % off for cast members that would be so great! If it is only a small percent at the hotel they are wanting to stay at then I will just go ahead and book it now but if I may get a good discount I'll wait.


----------



## Joanna71985

razzery said:


> I'll fix this for Joanna and say late May to early January.
> 
> May to June is an awfully short program lol.



The question was about _check-in_ dates, not the whole program.



Disney_osu said:


> Hey I have a question. I have family coming out while I'm working in the spring. The information I got from Disney says I get up to 40% off hotel. Can anyone tell me what the restrictions are? Like I assume their are different % for peak season and off season. Do the % off vary from hotel to hotel? If anyone has any info like what hotel are what % off for cast members that would be so great! If it is only a small percent at the hotel they are wanting to stay at then I will just go ahead and book it now but if I may get a good discount I'll wait.



You get up to 40% as long as you stay in the room with them (it is less if you don't stay in the room). It also goes by availability. The discount % is pretty much the same the whole year, although sometimes it goes up to 50-60% off during holidays (again, you need to stay in the room too). And it is the same for every resort. I was able to stay at the AKL for 3 nights last year for just over $300 total. It was great!


----------



## razzery

Joanna71985 said:


> The question was about _check-in_ dates, not the whole program.



Ah my bad. This is what I get for going on here during class while trying to pay attention.


----------



## M.I.C.

My interview was about 3 weeks ago and today I got a call from 407-523-2920. The caller ID just said Orlando Florida, I answered but no one was there, or at least I couldn't hear them it was just nothing. I waited a while and I tried to call back but it doesn't even ring just that same nothing....I'm assuming it was something to do with the CP I just don't know why they'd be calling or why I can't hear them.


----------



## Traveliz

M.I.C. said:


> My interview was about 3 weeks ago and today I got a call from 407-523-2920. The caller ID just said Orlando Florida, I answered but no one was there, or at least I couldn't hear them it was just nothing. I waited a while and I tried to call back but it doesn't even ring just that same nothing....I'm assuming it was something to do with the CP I just don't know why they'd be calling or why I can't hear them.



If you google that number you will find its a number used for credit card sign ups or something similar - so don't worry about missing a call for the CP.

Liz


----------



## TiggerTastic09

joanna, you mentioned campus reps get free park admission. is that to dlr too or just wdw?


----------



## Joanna71985

TiggerTastic09 said:


> joanna, you mentioned campus reps get free park admission. is that to dlr too or just wdw?



Just WDW. Unless you do the DL program (then I would assume it would be the other way around).


----------



## Disney_osu

Joanna71985 said:


> The question was about _check-in_ dates, not the whole program.
> 
> 
> 
> You get up to 40% as long as you stay in the room with them (it is less if you don't stay in the room). It also goes by availability. The discount % is pretty much the same the whole year, although sometimes it goes up to 50-60% off during holidays (again, you need to stay in the room too). And it is the same for every resort. I was able to stay at the AKL for 3 nights last year for just over $300 total. It was great!



THAT IS WONDERFUL! Thank you! I keep finding out new things every day that makes me more excited about going.


----------



## Joanna71985

Disney_osu said:


> THAT IS WONDERFUL! Thank you! I keep finding out new things every day that makes me more excited about going.



You're welcome.


----------



## rachelkempf

So I've applied for the college program, and I have my phone interview  tomorrow morning. At first I wasn't nervous and now as it's gotten closer, I'm getting more and more nervous because I've planned most of my spring around it.


So I've talked to a few of my friends who have done the college program  and I was wondering if anyone else had any tips about the interview process?

Any tips are greatly appreciated!

I'm hoping  for Character attendant (Though it's probably hard to get into), merchandising, or attractions.

Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

rachelkempf said:


> So I've applied for the college program, and I have my phone interview  tomorrow morning. At first I wasn't nervous and now as it's gotten closer, I'm getting more and more nervous because I've planned most of my spring around it.
> 
> 
> So I've talked to a few of my friends who have done the college program  and I was wondering if anyone else had any tips about the interview process?
> 
> Any tips are greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'm hoping  for Character attendant (Though it's probably hard to get into), merchandising, or attractions.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the DIS! 

Good luck with the interview! Just remember to:
*keep smiling (they can tell, even over the phone)
*be honest with your answers
*try to relax. You don't have to be nervous- the recruiters are really nice.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

Good luck with your interview!
The questions were really easy, but you just have to be prepared for them.
At first I was asked to confirm a bunch of information about my application, and then I was asked specific questions about the roles I had picked.
Just think about some questions they might ask you and have your response ready.  I had some notes jotted down prior to the interview with some responses to questions I might be asked.
For attractions I was asked how I would handle a situation in which a guest was too short to ride space mountain.
For merchandising I was asked how I would handle a situation in which an item that a guest was looking for was not available.
I didn't sign up for character attendant, but I would just be prepared to be asked how you would handle a somewhat challenging situation you would encounter in that role.  For instance how do you answer "why doesn't Mickey talk?" or how to appease a guest upset over the line being cut off before they could get an autograph.  These are just things I considered, though someone who signed up for that role might be able to help you better here.

Don't be nervous and smile.  Have some good questions ready.  I asked what the best way was to get the most out of the program.  Just be confident and enthusiastic.  It's a good idea to work in why the program is right for you.  They did ask why I wanted to do it.  It's just like any other interview really...mine took about 20 minutes.  The recruiter will tell you at the beginning exactly what the interview will consist of.  She will just be asking you things from a set of questions geared toward mostly the roles you chose.  

Again, good luck!  let us know how it went!


----------



## SecondStartotheright

It's been two weeks since my interview today!
I got an e-mail a week ago from my recruiter with some contact information and it said I should here from them again in about 2-3 weeks (so in one week I'll be basically planted by the mail box!  =P  )

DBF didn't get the e-mail I got...is that a bad sign?


----------



## Joanna71985

I am a character attendant. Here are some questions that could be asked:
*What would you do if a kid was being rough with the character?
*What would you tell a guest if the line to the character was closed?
*What would you tell a kid if they asked you why ___ can't talk to them?


----------



## bgirl781

Joanna71985 said:


> I am a character attendant. Here are some questions that could be asked:
> *What would you do if a kid was being rough with the character?
> *What would you tell a guest if the line to the character was closed?
> *What would you tell a kid if they asked you why ___ can't talk to them?


What would you do in the first case? Because I honestly have no clue.

For why they don't talk, would it be good to say it's because they actually speak mouse, and so you wouldn't be able to understand them anyway, without the extra magic the movies use to translate for them?


----------



## orangekid13

for character attendant I was also asked about "character integrity" but I forget the question


----------



## laundry

orangekid13 said:


> for character attendant I was also asked about "character integrity" but I forget the question



 i was asked that too! i was so upset and shocked when i was asked that hahah!! i was mostly prepared for the ones that were previously mentioned. you must have had my same interviewer.


----------



## ozzierocks

For the person who posted about being an avid reader, I actually work at a Barnes and Nobles, and although I'll be taking a leave of abscence, my discount should still work while i'm down in Florida so we shall see.  I'd love to have an easy place to go to while i'm down there to chill out for a while though.


----------



## Ylushi

ozzierocks said:


> For the person who posted about being an avid reader, I actually work at a Barnes and Nobles, and although I'll be taking a leave of abscence, my discount should still work while i'm down in Florida so we shall see.  I'd love to have an easy place to go to while i'm down there to chill out for a while though.



Ooo lucky!
For whatever reason I can't seem to get a job there...Only amusement parks and fast food places will hire me right now haha
Guess I am going to renew my B&N card then since I should be able to get some use out of it.


----------



## Joanna71985

bgirl781 said:


> What would you do in the first case? Because I honestly have no clue.
> 
> For why they don't talk, would it be good to say it's because they actually speak mouse, and so you wouldn't be able to understand them anyway, without the extra magic the movies use to translate for them?



For me, what I do depends on the age of the person. If it's a little kid, I tell them that we don't want to hurt our friend and we have to be gentle with them. If it's an older kid or an adult (definitely someone who knows better), I tell them to please be more gentle with the character.

For the speaking question, I have a couple of different ones. I either say they have to save their voice for the parade/show (like Mickey for Dream Along with Mickey), or I tell the person that since the character sees so many people, they wouldn't know how to speak that many languages. But they love to give hugs instead.


----------



## rachelkempf

So I have my interview in an hour, and I was really surprised at how many people responded and wished me luck! So thanks! Also there were some really good questions presented with answers so I have an idea of what to expect more, so my mind is a lot more at ease now 

I'm nervous, but trying to relax and channel the nervousness into more excitement! 

I'm probably just more nervous about getting accepted...which I am really hoping for!!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## SecondStartotheright

rachelkempf said:


> So I have my interview in an hour, and I was really surprised at how many people responded and wished me luck! So thanks! Also there were some really good questions presented with answers so I have an idea of what to expect more, so my mind is a lot more at ease now
> 
> I'm nervous, but trying to relax and channel the nervousness into more excitement!
> 
> I'm probably just more nervous about getting accepted...which I am really hoping for!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!




Yes, the people are really great here and eager to help  

I was definitely less nervous about the interview...but I am just like you...really nervous about getting accepted!  It's been two weeks since I interviewed, and I'm growing evermore anxious.  The first day was torture, but then I calmed down.  The first two weeks weren't too bad, but now, that I could feasibly be getting my letter soon...I'm getting anxious again.
They should have a support group for this


----------



## lauraebeth

SecondStartotheright said:


> They should have a support group for this



we are your support group


----------



## Joanna71985

rachelkempf said:


> So I have my interview in an hour, and I was really surprised at how many people responded and wished me luck! So thanks! Also there were some really good questions presented with answers so I have an idea of what to expect more, so my mind is a lot more at ease now
> 
> I'm nervous, but trying to relax and channel the nervousness into more excitement!
> 
> I'm probably just more nervous about getting accepted...which I am really hoping for!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!



Good luck!!


----------



## Climber656

rachelkempf said:


> So I have my interview in an hour, and I was really surprised at how many people responded and wished me luck! So thanks! Also there were some really good questions presented with answers so I have an idea of what to expect more, so my mind is a lot more at ease now
> 
> I'm nervous, but trying to relax and channel the nervousness into more excitement!
> 
> I'm probably just more nervous about getting accepted...which I am really hoping for!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!



I am sure you did great!


----------



## MushuGirl06

quick question-

Someone on a different thread said that if you were planning on do the college program you had to take off a semester...

is this true? because i thought that you could take some classes while you are doing the CP  and they could be transfered into college credits if youre college/university is willing to do so?

im just a little confused


----------



## lauraebeth

MushuGirl06 said:


> quick question-
> 
> Someone on a different thread said that if you were planning on do the college program you had to take off a semester...
> 
> is this true? because i thought that you could take some classes while you are doing the CP  and they could be transfered into college credits if youre college/university is willing to do so?
> 
> im just a little confused



you can take classes while one the CP. disney will offer and allow you to take up to 2 classes with are taught by disney leaders and accredited by the American council on education for 3 credit hours each

The internship program itself is also accredited for 6 hours by ACE. 

there is also the option of taking classes online through your university or another university. 

One of the former campus reps from my school earned 18 hours on her CP utilizing both the disney classes and the online classes through our uni.


----------



## orangekid13

you have to leave college for a semester to do the college program
while you're there, they have classes you can take. your college may or may not give you transfer credit for them when you get back.

edit: wow you beat me to it


----------



## _frazzle

orangekid13 said:


> you have to leave college for a semester to do the college program
> while you're there, they have classes you can take. your college may or may not give you transfer credit for them when you get back.
> 
> edit: wow you beat me to it




Exactly. Unfortunately my college doesn't wanna give me credits for the classes but they are giving me 6 credits for the internship itself.


----------



## SecondStartotheright

lauraebeth said:


> we are your support group




That's so true


----------



## tennismouse

Hello, I have my character performer audition on November 14 in Nashville, TN and I just wanted to know if anyone had any advice or tips to share with me. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joanna71985

tennismouse said:


> Hello, I have my character performer audition on November 14 in Nashville, TN and I just wanted to know if anyone had any advice or tips to share with me. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.



Welcome to the DIS! 

Here are some tips from when I auditioned for the CP:
*make sure to keep on smiling
*be big with your motions
*if you get thirsty easily, make sure to bring water

Good luck!


----------



## tennismouse

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> Here are some tips from when I auditioned for the CP:
> *make sure to keep on smiling
> *be big with your motions
> *if you get thirsty easily, make sure to bring water
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Joanna!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

tennismouse said:


> Thanks Joanna!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

_frazzle said:


> Exactly. Unfortunately my college doesn't wanna give me credits for the classes but they are giving me 6 credits for the internship itself.




So you could potentially get 3 credits for both classes offered by Disney (6 credits) and then separately get 6 additional credits for the internship (for a total of 12 credits)?

What did your school call the internship credits? How did your discussion go and what did your advisor say? Would you compare it to credit for a non-affiliated study abroad program? I can't wrap my mind around a way to make the program easy to give credit for without having to argue. 

Thanks!


----------



## Climber656

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So you could potentially get 3 credits for both classes offered by Disney (6 credits) and then separately get 6 additional credits for the internship (for a total of 12 credits)?
> 
> What did your school call the internship credits? How did your discussion go and what did your advisor say? Would you compare it to credit for a non-affiliated study abroad program? I can't wrap my mind around a way to make the program easy to give credit for without having to argue.
> 
> Thanks!



I am hoping this is how it works out with my school. Will these classes count for credit so that my student loans don't start saying that I need to start paying for them?


----------



## _frazzle

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> So you could potentially get 3 credits for both classes offered by Disney (6 credits) and then separately get 6 additional credits for the internship (for a total of 12 credits)?
> 
> What did your school call the internship credits? How did your discussion go and what did your advisor say? Would you compare it to credit for a non-affiliated study abroad program? I can't wrap my mind around a way to make the program easy to give credit for without having to argue.
> 
> Thanks!



Actually I'd just be getting 6. My school is weird, they're not counting credits for something that SHOULD have credits, but I guess it's good either way because it's better than no credits lol. I forgot what they called them but I'll email and find out. My advisor actually tried to talk me out of it for some reason, saying that a whole semester off might really hurt my grades next fall but I'm taking a few summer classes to catch up. I guess I'm the first one in my school to actually do the DCP so things are a little confusing for everyone around here. Since it's paid they don't really know what to count it as which is why I think they won't give me credits for the classes.



Climber656 said:


> I am hoping this is how it works out with my school. Will these classes count for credit so that my student loans don't start saying that I need to start paying for them?



They will, but I think you need to be a full-time student for the semester you're down at Disney for them not to make you start to pay. I'm in the same situation because I have no idea if being a part-time student means you have to start paying up. I'm taking either 3 or 6 credits over the summer, and they give you a 6-month grace period after you stop going to classes so I really have no idea what's gonna happen lol. I'm just gonna tell my mom to send all my mail to my apartment so I don't get a late fee if they want me to pay.


----------



## Sorahana

Ok as a college rep, do you still get the same "perks" as being a cast member? I know you don't get all but you still get some correct?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

_frazzle said:


> They will, but I think you need to be a full-time student for the semester you're down at Disney for them not to make you start to pay. I'm in the same situation because I have no idea if being a part-time student means you have to start paying up. I'm taking either 3 or 6 credits over the summer, and they give you a 6-month grace period after you stop going to classes so I really have no idea what's gonna happen lol. I'm just gonna tell my mom to send all my mail to my apartment so I don't get a late fee if they want me to pay.




I emailed FAFSA a few days ago about this very thing and this is what they said:



> Thank you for your inquiry about federal student aid.
> 
> Generally, Stafford Loan borrowers are entitled to a six-month grace
> period before repayment begins. Federal Perkins Loan borrowers receive a
> nine-month grace period. The grace period begins on the day after the
> borrower separates from school (graduates, withdraws or drops below
> half-time enrollment).
> 
> If a borrower returns to school at least half-time before the grace
> period ends, he or she again may postpone loan repayment while in school
> and will be entitled to a full grace period upon separating from school.
> Once the grace period ends, however, the borrower is in repayment status
> and must request a deferment to postpone repayment.
> 
> Deferment is generally allowed while a borrower is at least a half-time
> student at an eligible school. The deferment provisions for the U.S.
> Department of Education's loan programs are summarized in the "Repaying
> Your Student Loan" section of Funding Education Beyond High School: The
> Guide to Federal Student Aid. You can access the guide at
> 
> www.studentaid.ed.gov/guide
> 
> Generally, a lender will automatically receive enrollment information
> for a borrower. Because the borrower is ultimately responsible for
> ensuring that the lender receives documentation of his or her
> enrollment, the borrower should contact the lender to ensure that it has
> received his or her enrollment information.
> 
> A borrower should contact his or her loan holder to obtain additional
> information and the appropriate forms to complete. If a borrower does
> not know which organization holds his or her loans, the borrower may be
> able to obtain information through the National Student Loan Data System
> (NSLDS) Web site (www.nslds.ed.gov). A borrower must have a Federal
> Student Aid PIN to access the NSLDS Web site. If a borrower does not
> have a PIN, he or she can request one at the PIN Web site
> (www.pin.ed.gov).
> 
> A borrower also may obtain NSLDS information by contacting the Federal
> Student Aid Information Center (FSAIC) at 1-800-4-FED-AID
> (1-800-433-3243) or 319-337-5665.
> 
> We hope this information is helpful.
> 
> 
> E-Mail Unit
> Student Aid on the Web
> www.studentaid.ed.gov
> Federal Student Aid




I emailed them back to clarify and they sent about the same message so I'm going to have to call to talk to someone about this. I'll let you guys know what they say but so far, it sounds like you only need to be part time (6 credit hours/semester) to not pay and as long as you return to school before your 6 month grace period is up, you don't have to start paying your loan back.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Ok as a college rep, do you still get the same "perks" as being a cast member? I know you don't get all but you still get some correct?



Yes. You get free admission into the WDW parks (you just need to request a campus rep badge/id thing for your trip), and resort/merchandise discounts, same as if you were a CM.


----------



## lauraebeth

you actually get theme park admission to all but the Tokyo with your maingate pass that's the same as the one you have during your CP.


----------



## Joanna71985

Maingate, yes. But not the Campus Rep badge. That only works for WDW.


----------



## razzery

Wait so to get free admission as a campus rep you have to request a badge specifically for your trip? If I become a rep for UCF can I just request a badge for like 5 months lol?

Maybe this is why there currently are no campus reps for UCF. They know we'd be there all the time.

Edit: Also can you get others in for free as a rep?


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

Do the DisneyLAND cast members get into Disneyland for free? or just a discount?

And also, if we do get in for free, could i use that to get into disneyWORLD for free? i've never been there and plan on going after my college program here in california.


----------



## lauraebeth

razzery said:


> Wait so to get free admission as a campus rep you have to request a badge specifically for your trip? If I become a rep for UCF can I just request a badge for like 5 months lol?
> 
> Maybe this is why there currently are no campus reps for UCF. They know we'd be there all the time.
> 
> Edit: Also can you get others in for free as a rep?



If during your time as a campus rep, you want to visit orlando, just request your badge and you go to access control to pick it up and you can play in the parks. the badge is still valid after your trip is over, and you get to keep it. so it's good for like, merchandise discounts at the disney store in your town!

If you visit WDW, you use your badge and then your maingate for your guests. if you visit another park, you use your maingate for yourself and your guests. 

did that answer your questions??




BrittneyMichelle said:


> Do the DisneyLAND cast members get into Disneyland for free? or just a discount?
> 
> And also, if we do get in for free, could i use that to get into disneyWORLD for free? i've never been there and plan on going after my college program here in california.



I would assume DLR cast members get free park admission the same way that WDW CM's do. It's a new program, so if you've been accepted i'd ask your recruiter. I'm assuming it'll work the same way though


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

lauraebeth said:


> I would assume DLR cast members get free park admission the same way that WDW CM's do. It's a new program, so if you've been accepted i'd ask your recruiter. I'm assuming it'll work the same way though



Thank you!


----------



## Sorahana

lauraebeth said:


> If during your time as a campus rep, you want to visit orlando, just request your badge and you go to access control to pick it up and you can play in the parks. the badge is still valid after your trip is over, and you get to keep it. so it's good for like, merchandise discounts at the disney store in your town!
> 
> If you visit WDW, you use your badge and then your maingate for your guests. if you visit another park, you use your maingate for yourself and your guests.
> 
> did that answer your questions??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume DLR cast members get free park admission the same way that WDW CM's do. It's a new program, so if you've been accepted i'd ask your recruiter. I'm assuming it'll work the same way though



Thanks, I was wondering if CM perks were the same for campus reps (minus obvious differences).


----------



## lauraebeth

Sorahana said:


> Thanks, I was wondering if CM perks were the same for campus reps (minus obvious differences).



yea, I think so. . .i'm gonna PM you some info


----------



## razzery

lauraebeth said:


> If during your time as a campus rep, you want to visit orlando, just request your badge and you go to access control to pick it up and you can play in the parks. the badge is still valid after your trip is over, and you get to keep it. so it's good for like, merchandise discounts at the disney store in your town!
> 
> If you visit WDW, you use your badge and then your maingate for your guests. if you visit another park, you use your maingate for yourself and your guests.
> 
> did that answer your questions??



I just meant cause I live in Orlando and my school is in Orlando would they be okay with me going often with the badge? And I'd be more likely to just randomly drive over for the day instead of taking a whole trip, so would I just be able to request my badge as soon as I become a rep and use it all the time?

Also how many times can reps get people in for free? I know for CPs it is 6 so as a rep do you get another 6 or just any left over ones from the CP? And does it start over every semester?

Edit: Or would they expect me to go seasonal or part time living so close?


----------



## lauraebeth

razzery said:


> I just meant cause I live in Orlando and my school is in Orlando would they be okay with me going often with the badge? And I'd be more likely to just randomly drive over for the day instead of taking a whole trip, so would I just be able to request my badge as soon as I become a rep and use it all the time?
> 
> Also how many times can reps get people in for free? I know for CPs it is 6 so as a rep do you get another 6 or just any left over ones from the CP? And does it start over every semester?
> 
> Edit: Or would they expect me to go seasonal or part time living so close?



I mean, if they have campus rep positions at UCF, then it would prolly work the same as it does at every school. 

the maingate is still 6 as with the CP maingate. if you're a CP in the spring, you maintain the same maingate through the fall, and don't receive a new one. 

and I'm not sure what they'd want you to do as far as going PT or seasonal. that would be a question for disney.


----------



## Climber656

lauraebeth said:


> I mean, if they have campus rep positions at UCF, then it would prolly work the same as it does at every school.
> 
> the maingate is still 6 as with the CP maingate. if you're a CP in the spring, you maintain the same maingate through the fall, and don't receive a new one.
> 
> and I'm not sure what they'd want you to do as far as going PT or seasonal. that would be a question for disney.



If you use your 6 days at the park, can you get more days at reduced rate? Or are you just SOL? (pardon my french)


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Wow, you still get the resort rates if you're a campus rep? Good deal


----------



## Sorahana

lauraebeth said:


> I mean, if they have campus rep positions at UCF, then it would prolly work the same as it does at every school.
> 
> the maingate is still 6 as with the CP maingate. if you're a CP in the spring, you maintain the same maingate through the fall, and don't receive a new one.
> 
> and I'm not sure what they'd want you to do as far as going PT or seasonal. that would be a question for disney.




So if I did a CP this past spring and got Campus Rep for this coming spring, would I receive a new maingate?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Say you were to get in for spring advantage and your date began on like jan 22 or something could you plan a week vacation like the week before your program starts and still get the room discount? Because you would already be signed up for the program. Or do you have to wait till you technically start


----------



## Ellagirl

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Say you were to get in for spring advantage and your date began on like jan 22 or something could you plan a week vacation like the week before your program starts and still get the room discount? Because you would already be signed up for the program. Or do you have to wait till you technically start



No, you have to wait till your program begins and you'll get your id at traditions. After traditions you are able to enjoy the room and merchandise discounts


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Ellagirl said:


> No, you have to wait till your program begins and you'll get your id at traditions. After traditions you are able to enjoy the room and merchandise discounts



Oh okay. Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

Climber656 said:


> If you use your 6 days at the park, can you get more days at reduced rate? Or are you just SOL? (pardon my french)



No. You only get the one Maingate per year, unfortunately.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Wow, you still get the resort rates if you're a campus rep? Good deal



You sure do. 



Sorahana said:


> So if I did a CP this past spring and got Campus Rep for this coming spring, would I receive a new maingate?



No. The same Maingate counts for both.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> Say you were to get in for spring advantage and your date began on like jan 22 or something could you plan a week vacation like the week before your program starts and still get the room discount? Because you would already be signed up for the program. Or do you have to wait till you technically start



You would need the ID, unfortunately.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> No. You only get the one Maingate per year, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The same Maingate counts for both.
> 
> 
> 
> You would need the ID, unfortunately.




Well you get one a year right? it would be a year by then, so thats why I asked.


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Well you get one a year right? it would be a year by then, so thats why I asked.



Ah, I see what you were saying. Yes, you get a new Maingate every year.


----------



## razzery

Hopefully someone can answer this pretty quickly for me since I have to go see my advisor.
To everyone who got credits for doing the actual internship, not the classes but the actual job, did it boost your gpa or did you just get credits with no grade attached?

My engineering advisor said, that since engineering has no elective credits, most people don't register their internships since it doesn't count toward my degree. I don't mind if it would just be random credits but I really could use a small gpa boost.


----------



## Traveliz

razzery said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this pretty quickly for me since I have to go see my advisor.
> To everyone who got credits for doing the actual internship, not the classes but the actual job, did it boost your gpa or did you just get credits with no grade attached?
> 
> My engineering advisor said, that since engineering has no elective credits, most people don't register their internships since it doesn't count toward my degree. I don't mind if it would just be random credits but I really could use a small gpa boost.



My daughter got the credits and a grade - the grade was given to her by her college teacher - she had to send him some journal type entries and a list of her goals for the program - that sort of thing.

Liz


----------



## Sorahana

razzery said:


> Hopefully someone can answer this pretty quickly for me since I have to go see my advisor.
> To everyone who got credits for doing the actual internship, not the classes but the actual job, did it boost your gpa or did you just get credits with no grade attached?
> 
> My engineering advisor said, that since engineering has no elective credits, most people don't register their internships since it doesn't count toward my degree. I don't mind if it would just be random credits but I really could use a small gpa boost.



I got a grade as well for mine. I got an A and it counted for 12 credits, so it really boosted my GPA.


----------



## Saxsoon

I am curious as to how long the Internship (not the CP, but the PI) is with Disney. Is it also a semester long, or only a summer thing?


----------



## Soarin08

Is it possible I could room with someone here from the boards? I would really like that.


----------



## graygables

Saxsoon said:


> I am curious as to how long the Internship (not the CP, but the PI) is with Disney. Is it also a semester long, or only a summer thing?



The ones I applied for in the Spring are a 6 month internship from Jan-June. Still hoping and praying here!


----------



## bgirl781

Aaahhh! I'm sitting by the phone waiting for them to call me for my interview. I'm nervous!


----------



## Joanna71985

Saxsoon said:


> I am curious as to how long the Internship (not the CP, but the PI) is with Disney. Is it also a semester long, or only a summer thing?



Usually they are 6 months long or so.



Soarin08 said:


> Is it possible I could room with someone here from the boards? I would really like that.



You sure can. You just need to have the same check-in/check-out dates, same gender (obviously), and same age group (under 21/over 21) unless the older one wants to stay in a Wellness.



bgirl781 said:


> Aaahhh! I'm sitting by the phone waiting for them to call me for my interview. I'm nervous!



Good luck!


----------



## Sorahana

Saxsoon said:


> I am curious as to how long the Internship (not the CP, but the PI) is with Disney. Is it also a semester long, or only a summer thing?



PIs run from Jan-June, then June-Jan . They are 6 months in length each.


----------



## jjlara21

I am currently doing the college program here in cali and i dont really like it. I have been here for two months. It is so unorganized and out of order here and it doesnt seem right. There are a lot of problems with roommates and housing and with people who run the place and i hear from people who have done the one in florida and are now here that whats going on here would not be going on in florida becasue they know how to run things over there and I wonder if its true. And the rent here is effing insane. There is hardly any money left over for food and gas. Our old housing manager didnt know what he was doing it seemed like he had a lot of things on his plate and he didnt know how to handle because he never got around to fixing anything. And now our new housing manager is a real b**** and she should be avoided at all costs. She is a rude self centered mean old lady that doesnt really care about the kids here and if your here you know what im talking about.
So many people have left the program and people are thinking of leaving. I hear people say that they are not happy here but they dont wanna go home they force themselves to stay and I dont thinnk thats healthy but I have to say that I am one of those people. I just feel like if i leave ill be quitting and i guess thats what a lot of people here are facing. But then I think that this just isnt for everybody.
 One of my best friends here is leaving this weekend. She was kicked out of housing this past saturday because her roommate told the housing manager that she was having problems with her. But my friend wants to go home and thats what she told them. What pisses me off is that she was terminated from the program  this past friday and had to be out of housing by 11am the next day. Thats how they do it ir you want to leave or you get kicked out you have to be out by the next day and i dont think thats right. They give you less than a day to figure out how it is that your gonna get home. Luckily my friends mother was  able to get her a hotel to stay at till the weekend. And now my other good friend said that she might be leaving because the housing manager told her that there was a gliche or something with there computer systems and last months rent wasnt taken out of her account which means it wasnt paid and shes telling her that she has to pay it now along with this months rent or else she will have to leave housing. And if she leaves then ill probably bounce to cause i cant stay here without my two best girls and they say the samething.
 Seriously like every other week some one peaces out its crazy. I know you only get what you put into it but it just isnt working for some people. I do like it here i do have fun here but it just seems like i have more bad days than good. Idk


----------



## Sorahana

jjlara21 said:


> I am currently doing the college program here in cali and i dont really like it. I have been here for two months. It is so unorganized and out of order here and it doesnt seem right. There are a lot of problems with roommates and housing and with people who run the place and i hear from people who have done the one in florida and are now here that whats going on here would not be going on in florida becasue they know how to run things over there and I wonder if its true. And the rent here is effing insane. There is hardly any money left over for food and gas. Our old housing manager didnt know what he was doing it seemed like he had a lot of things on his plate and he didnt know how to handle because he never got around to fixing anything. And now our new housing manager is a real b**** and she should be avoided at all costs. She is a rude self centered mean old lady that doesnt really care about the kids here and if your here you know what im talking about.
> So many people have left the program and people are thinking of leaving. I hear people say that they are not happy here but they dont wanna go home they force themselves to stay and I dont thinnk thats healthy but I have to say that I am one of those people. I just feel like if i leave ill be quitting and i guess thats what a lot of people here are facing. But then I think that this just isnt for everybody.
> One of my best friends here is leaving this weekend. She was kicked out of housing this past saturday because her roommate told the housing manager that she was having problems with her. But my friend wants to go home and thats what she told them. What pisses me off is that she was terminated from the program  this past friday and had to be out of housing by 11am the next day. Thats how they do it ir you want to leave or you get kicked out you have to be out by the next day and i dont think thats right. They give you less than a day to figure out how it is that your gonna get home. Luckily my friends mother was  able to get her a hotel to stay at till the weekend. And now my other good friend said that she might be leaving because the housing manager told her that there was a gliche or something with there computer systems and last months rent wasnt taken out of her account which means it wasnt paid and shes telling her that she has to pay it now along with this months rent or else she will have to leave housing. And if she leaves then ill probably bounce to cause i cant stay here without my two best girls and they say the samething.
> Seriously like every other week some one peaces out its crazy. I know you only get what you put into it but it just isnt working for some people. I do like it here i do have fun here but it just seems like i have more bad days than good. Idk



Ok first off I'm going to say that if you get terminated from the DisneyWorld CP, the same thing happens, you have to be out by 11am the next day so in that instance both are the same. 

Another difference is I think the housing at Disneyland isn't run by Disneyland, but I'm not sure? At Disney world, that's the housing they provide. Also rent is cheaper then Disneyland's and more options. 

Sometimes during the CP, it gets rough. People go, and some people stay. I stayed and I'm glad I did. I am so grateful for being able to have participated in that experience. You have good days and you have bad. Do you have a problem with your role/job or the housing part of it? If it's job related I would talk to your manager(s), and you can also mention the housing thing as well. If I had an issue I would talk to a manager or a coordinator. I also kept in touch with casting as well, and that helped ALOT. Those are just some suggestions. 

Also, if you leave/quit before your program ends, you may get blacklisted by Disney, a.k.a. they will put a "no rehire" status on you depending on the situation. You really have to think about that as well. But honestly, talk to a manager or casting about it. They may be able to help. 

We're (CP alum and campus reps and everyone else) all here to listen and to try and help you. I hope you figure things out!


----------



## jjlara21

Sorahana said:


> Ok first off I'm going to say that if you get terminated from the DisneyWorld CP, the same thing happens, you have to be out by 11am the next day so in that instance both are the same.
> 
> Another difference is I think the housing at Disneyland isn't run by Disneyland, but I'm not sure? At Disney world, that's the housing they provide. Also rent is cheaper then Disneyland's and more options.
> 
> Sometimes during the CP, it gets rough. People go, and some people stay. I stayed and I'm glad I did. I am so grateful for being able to have participated in that experience. You have good days and you have bad. Do you have a problem with your role/job or the housing part of it? If it's job related I would talk to your manager(s), and you can also mention the housing thing as well. If I had an issue I would talk to a manager or a coordinator. I also kept in touch with casting as well, and that helped ALOT. Those are just some suggestions.
> 
> Also, if you leave/quit before your program ends, you may get blacklisted by Disney, a.k.a. they will put a "no rehire" status on you depending on the situation. You really have to think about that as well. But honestly, talk to a manager or casting about it. They may be able to help.
> 
> We're (CP alum and campus reps and everyone else) all here to listen and to try and help you. I hope you figure things out!



Honestly I really dont care about getting blacklisted by disney. I have no intention of working for them or any of its affiliates in the future it just does not interest me.


----------



## Joanna71985

jjlara21 said:


> One of my best friends here is leaving this weekend. She was kicked out of housing this past saturday because her roommate told the housing manager that she was having problems with her. But my friend wants to go home and thats what she told them. What pisses me off is that she was terminated from the program  this past friday and had to be out of housing by 11am the next day. Thats how they do it ir you want to leave or you get kicked out you have to be out by the next day and i dont think thats right. They give you less than a day to figure out how it is that your gonna get home. Luckily my friends mother was  able to get her a hotel to stay at till the weekend.



I'm sorry to hear you are having issues with the DL CP. But unfortunately that's how it works if you are termed. It is the same way with the WDWCP too. It is explained during the presentations, and also again at the housing meetings (at least it is for WDW). Hopefully things will work out for you.


----------



## marcher!

Ok, I checked with my adviser, who told me to go to Career Services, Career services told me to this person. And this person just so happened to be the disney recuiter. And he said I just had to be in the university. So does that mean there is no gpa requirement???


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I know this had already been answered but could someone please tell me the earliest arrivals dates for spring and spring advantage?


----------



## Jules76126

The earlies date for Spring I think is January 7. I know for sure that the earliest date for Spring Advantage is January 21.


----------



## khancock

marcher! said:


> So does that mean there is no gpa requirement???



It may be in your situation, but you can't make a blanket statement like that for everyone.  The GPA thing is set by each school (it is one of the example items listed under #2 on the site:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/apply/app_req.html_


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jules76126 said:


> The earlies date for Spring I think is January 7. I know for sure that the earliest date for Spring Advantage is January 21.



Thanks!


----------



## Ylushi

Jules76126 said:


> The earlies date for Spring I think is January 7. I know for sure that the earliest date for Spring Advantage is January 21.


I believe the earliest is the 5th since that is the day I am going there.


----------



## glendalais

jjlara21 said:


> I am currently doing the college program here in cali and i dont really like it. I have been here for two months. It is so unorganized and out of order here and it doesnt seem right. There are a lot of problems with roommates and housing and with people who run the place and i hear from people who have done the one in florida and are now here that whats going on here would not be going on in florida becasue they know how to run things over there and I wonder if its true. And the rent here is effing insane. There is hardly any money left over for food and gas. Our old housing manager didnt know what he was doing it seemed like he had a lot of things on his plate and he didnt know how to handle because he never got around to fixing anything. And now our new housing manager is a real b**** and she should be avoided at all costs. She is a rude self centered mean old lady that doesnt really care about the kids here and if your here you know what im talking about.
> So many people have left the program and people are thinking of leaving. I hear people say that they are not happy here but they dont wanna go home they force themselves to stay and I dont thinnk thats healthy but I have to say that I am one of those people. I just feel like if i leave ill be quitting and i guess thats what a lot of people here are facing. But then I think that this just isnt for everybody.
> One of my best friends here is leaving this weekend. She was kicked out of housing this past saturday because her roommate told the housing manager that she was having problems with her. But my friend wants to go home and thats what she told them. What pisses me off is that she was terminated from the program  this past friday and had to be out of housing by 11am the next day. Thats how they do it ir you want to leave or you get kicked out you have to be out by the next day and i dont think thats right. They give you less than a day to figure out how it is that your gonna get home. Luckily my friends mother was  able to get her a hotel to stay at till the weekend. And now my other good friend said that she might be leaving because the housing manager told her that there was a gliche or something with there computer systems and last months rent wasnt taken out of her account which means it wasnt paid and shes telling her that she has to pay it now along with this months rent or else she will have to leave housing. And if she leaves then ill probably bounce to cause i cant stay here without my two best girls and they say the samething.
> Seriously like every other week some one peaces out its crazy. I know you only get what you put into it but it just isnt working for some people. I do like it here i do have fun here but it just seems like i have more bad days than good. Idk



Yea, it's just been one of those seasons for the DLR CP.

There have been issues with the Housing, Hours, and not to mention the free-falling relationship between CPers and regular CMs.

That being said, I would be careful about self-terming out of the programme. Even if you don't want to work for Disney in the future, it can still have negative effects. I have a friend who left the Resort with a No-Rehire status a few months ago. He's still having problems finding a job - everything goes fine until the prospective employer calls the DLR and find out about his No-Rehire status.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

That's too bad to hear about the DLR CP. California is so expensive...


----------



## Joanna71985

marcher! said:


> Ok, I checked with my adviser, who told me to go to Career Services, Career services told me to this person. And this person just so happened to be the disney recuiter. And he said I just had to be in the university. So does that mean there is no gpa requirement???



It varies by school. Some schools do require a certain GPA to do the CP.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> That's too bad to hear about the DLR CP. California is so expensive...



I know. That's the big reason that's keeping me away from doing the DL CP.


----------



## tennismouse

I think I read on here that the earliest arrival date for the Spring 2009 CP program is January 5th. Do you have a choice when it comes to picking your arrival date or do you have to pick from the two options? Are there more than 2 options? I want to arrive in mid-January or right before if that's possible. Does anyone know for sure?   

Thanks!


----------



## _frazzle

tennismouse said:


> I think I read on here that the earliest arrival date for the Spring 2009 CP program is January 5th. Do you have a choice when it comes to picking your arrival date or do you have to pick from the two options? Are there more than 2 options? I want to arrive in mid-January or right before if that's possible. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks!



You have a variety of dates to pick from, but I think the 5th may be filled. That's what I've been hearing anyway. But you CAN pick January 12th, I believe that it the latest date for Spring.


----------



## Joanna71985

tennismouse said:


> I think I read on here that the earliest arrival date for the Spring 2009 CP program is January 5th. Do you have a choice when it comes to picking your arrival date or do you have to pick from the two options? Are there more than 2 options? I want to arrive in mid-January or right before if that's possible. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> Thanks!



I believe there are 4 dates for Spring. However, if they fill up, they are no longer available to choose from.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Uhh what happens if all the dates fill up? You can't come?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Uhh what happens if all the dates fill up? You can't come?



If you are accepted, there has to be a date for you. No worries.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> If you are accepted, there has to be a date for you. No worries.



Haha, i'm not even at that point yet so we'll cross that bridge when we come to it


----------



## tennismouse

Joanna71985 said:


> I believe there are 4 dates for Spring. However, if they fill up, they are no longer available to choose from.



Oh okay. Thanks!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I've decided that if I get in i'm moving to Florida for good!


----------



## tennismouse

_frazzle said:


> You have a variety of dates to pick from, but I think the 5th may be filled. That's what I've been hearing anyway. But you CAN pick January 12th, I believe that it the latest date for Spring.



Sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Disney_osu

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I've decided that if I get in i'm moving to Florida for good!



Sounds like a great idea to me!


----------



## Joanna71985

tennismouse said:


> Oh okay. Thanks!



You're welcome.  

Oh, and I just looked up the 4 Spring dates. They are Jan 5, 7, 12, and 16 (providing they are available).



Seewhatimesdone said:


> I've decided that if I get in i'm moving to Florida for good!



Me too! Hopefully I will see you down there.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Disney_osu said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me!





Joanna71985 said:


> Me too! Hopefully I will see you down there.



This last trip I was able to see how beautiful and awesome Florida really is. There's so much to do and I love the weather. My sister is a zoologist and wants to work at Seaworld so she'll probably join me. I'm going to suggest a professional internship with Disney in their science department at Epcot for her. Then I just have to get my mom to move and our whole family can be there!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> This last trip I was able to see how beautiful and awesome Florida really is. There's so much to do and I love the weather. My sister is a zoologist and wants to work at Seaworld so she'll probably join me. I'm going to suggest a professional internship with Disney in their science department at Epcot for her. Then I just have to get my mom to move and our whole family can be there!



Yeah, I'm the same way. I keep bugging my parents that they should move down too. Only thing is, I don't think they will ever move to FL. Myrtle Beach perhaps (we have family there), but not FL.


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> This last trip I was able to see how beautiful and awesome Florida really is. There's so much to do and I love the weather. My sister is a zoologist and wants to work at Seaworld so she'll probably join me. I'm going to suggest a professional internship with Disney in their science department at Epcot for her. Then I just have to get my mom to move and our whole family can be there!



Maybe your sister and I will work together in the future! I'm studying biology with an emphasis on mammals but it's basically zoology   I wanna move to Florida after I graduate haha.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way. I keep bugging my parents that they should move down too. Only thing is, I don't think they will ever move to FL. Myrtle Beach perhaps (we have family there), but not FL.



My mom loves CA but i'm trying to lure her away somehow. The cost of living is like half as much as there's Disney so I may be able to talk her into it  



_frazzle said:


> Maybe your sister and I will work together in the future! I'm studying biology with an emphasis on mammals but it's basically zoology   I wanna move to Florida after I graduate haha.



That's awesome! There's some really awesome interships that I would totally do if that was my major.


----------



## _frazzle

To the people who have done the CP before - do you find that you gain weight, lose it, or stay the same? For some reason I always gain like 5lbs while I vacation there but I blame all the delicious food. This is my first time on my own pretty much and I know that money will be tight so I'd have to travel the cheaper route food-wise.


----------



## Joanna71985

_frazzle said:


> To the people who have done the CP before - do you find that you gain weight, lose it, or stay the same? For some reason I always gain like 5lbs while I vacation there but I blame all the delicious food. This is my first time on my own pretty much and I know that money will be tight so I'd have to travel the cheaper route food-wise.



For me, I have always lost some weight. I feel it's because of all the walking (plus the heat).


----------



## Disney_osu

Joanna71985 said:


> For me, I have always lost some weight. I feel it's because of all the walking (plus the heat).



That would be great if I lost weight! Another plus of going to Disney!


----------



## MissRiss89

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, I'm the same way. I keep bugging my parents that they should move down too. Only thing is, I don't think they will ever move to FL. Myrtle Beach perhaps (we have family there), but not FL.



I've been begging my parents to move to Florida my whole life, no exaggeration. My grandparents are winter birds, and live in Florida in the winter, and everytime we go there and stay with them, I'm just so much happier. My parents have thought about it, but my dad owns a company, and due to the different laws in Florida, his company would be pointless there. But they'll be retiring there I'm sure, just like so many other New Yorkers

As for me... I'd love to move to Florida. I'm transferring schools next year, and would love to stay in the area after my DCP...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Well, hopefully this is the week!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Well, hopefully this is the week!



I sure hope so!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I sure hope so!



I have a feeling that it will be good news, even after all these mix ups


----------



## joepic

MissRiss89 said:


> I've been begging my parents to move to Florida my whole life, no exaggeration. My grandparents are winter birds, and live in Florida in the winter, and everytime we go there and stay with them, I'm just so much happier. My parents have thought about it, but my dad owns a company, and due to the different laws in Florida, his company would be pointless there. But they'll be retiring there I'm sure, just like so many other New Yorkers
> 
> As for me... I'd love to move to Florida. I'm transferring schools next year, and would love to stay in the area after my DCP...



Cool you're on Long Island too!

I like NY a lot. Long Island is somewhere where I think I've taken for granted all these years. It's really a nice place to live. However, I definitely would like to live in Florida. My grandparents live in Florida as well, only about 5 minutes from Disney. I love to visit them as well.

But wow, so cool that we have so much in common.


----------



## Ylushi

For attractions, do they usually cross train you for another place or do you usually just stay at the one?


----------



## Sorahana

Ylushi said:


> For attractions, do they usually cross train you for another place or do you usually just stay at the one?



It depends on where you are. On my CP I was only trained at Everest. We could sign up to be cross-trained, but it went by seniority, which included full timers and part-timers before CPs. So by the time they would have gotten to us to cross-train, we were done our programs already.


----------



## Sorahana

Ok so I have a question. I didn't hear back about CP yet, but I heard they got my Campus Rep application. I emailed them back saying I had applied for both, but wouldn't want to participate in the Spring 09 CP (I want to focus on graduating in another 3-4 semesters) if I got chosen and that I'd rather try again near my graduation, so I said I'd prefer Campus Rep if I was chosen for that. Was that okay to do?


----------



## K_Timon

Does anyone know an average response time from recruiting?  I emailed on Friday morning about my application as it has been 4 weeks and I haven't heard anything besides the initial email (four weeks ago) from my recruiter.  I'm a little worried because I haven't heard anything in response to my email.  

Thanks and congrats to everybody that is already accepted!


----------



## Joanna71985

Sorahana said:


> Ok so I have a question. I didn't hear back about CP yet, but I heard they got my Campus Rep application. I emailed them back saying I had applied for both, but wouldn't want to participate in the Spring 09 CP (I want to focus on graduating in another 3-4 semesters) if I got chosen and that I'd rather try again near my graduation, so I said I'd prefer Campus Rep if I was chosen for that. Was that okay to do?



I don't see a problem with that.



K_Timon said:


> Does anyone know an average response time from recruiting?  I emailed on Friday morning about my application as it has been 4 weeks and I haven't heard anything besides the initial email (four weeks ago) from my recruiter.  I'm a little worried because I haven't heard anything in response to my email.
> 
> Thanks and congrats to everybody that is already accepted!



It has varied so much this semester. Some people have found out in 2 weeks (or less), some people found out in 5-6 weeks, and some people are still waiting (for over 2 months). Usually the average is about 3 weeks.


----------



## K_Timon

Joanna71985 said:


> It has varied so much this semester. Some people have found out in 2 weeks (or less), some people found out in 5-6 weeks, and some people are still waiting (for over 2 months). Usually the average is about 3 weeks.



Also, I was wondering about the average response time in terms of email questions.


----------



## Joanna71985

K_Timon said:


> Also, I was wondering about the average response time in terms of email questions.



In my opinion, it varies by the recruiter. But they usually are pretty good at responding pretty quickly.


----------



## tlynk

Does anyone know how much it cost to do laundry at the CP apartments?


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> Does anyone know how much it cost to do laundry at the CP apartments?



It is $1 to wash, and $1 to dry.

You buy a laundry card for $5 (the card costs $2) and it leaves $3 on it. Then you can add more money whenever you want to do the laundry.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> It is $1 to wash, and $1 to dry.
> 
> You buy a laundry card for $5 (the card costs $2) and it leaves $3 on it. Then you can add more money whenever you want to do the laundry.



That's a bummer that there's no washers in the room. At least it's cheap!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> That's a bummer that there's no washers in the room. At least it's cheap!



None of the apartments have a washer/dryer (I believe the Commons do, but that is just for International CPs).


----------



## glendalais

Ylushi said:


> For attractions, do they usually cross train you for another place or do you usually just stay at the one?





Sorahana said:


> It depends on where you are. On my CP I was only trained at Everest. We could sign up to be cross-trained, but it went by seniority, which included full timers and part-timers before CPs. So by the time they would have gotten to us to cross-train, we were done our programs already.



Actually, it depends on where you're doing your CP.

At WDW, since CPers aren't Union Members at all, they shouldn't be eligible for Cross Training in Union roles, since they don't have any seniority (assuming the company follows the same rules for Cross Training that they do here). 

For the DLR CP, Participants are Union Members and have artificially inflated seniority. As such, they tend to get cross trained very quickly.


----------



## tlynk

Joanna71985 said:


> It is $1 to wash, and $1 to dry.
> 
> You buy a laundry card for $5 (the card costs $2) and it leaves $3 on it. Then you can add more money whenever you want to do the laundry.



Thank you for the quick response! DD and I are trying to figure out costs associated with living on her own during her CP experience starting in January.  Thanks again.


----------



## californiabound

Ok so I applied for Spring 08' last year and was accepted. I accepted the offer and paid the fee but mid-December (when I recieved my grades) I realized I didn't meet my school's expectations for doing the DCP. I let everyone know that I needed to know (My recruiter was Michelle D i believe, she was really nice!) and they were pleased that I contacted them and I told them I would apply again for Spring 09' after spending the year raising my grades.

My grades are up.

I applied and interviewed for Spring 09'. For some reason, I feel like my interview went alot better the last time around. I am extra nervous this time because I really want to get accepted again now that I can actually go. I'm afraid that I've missed my one chance though. 

On my role checklist i had (Attractions,Merchandise,QSFB),Recreation,Bell Service Dispatch,Hospitality,Vacation Planner,FSFB,Main Entrance Operations.

(Top 3 are in parenthesis)

A few days after my interview I emailed recruiting and asked them if it's alright to add Custodial and Hopper to my Role Checklist. No response. Than when my personal recruiter sent the "Thank you for interviewing..." email, I emailed her back and no response.


So what do you think?


----------



## Sorahana

Guys just so you know, this is also a VERY competitive season this time around for a lot of reasons. Be patient =). You will hear eventually. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting!! Sending good vibes!


----------



## californiabound

Has there ever been anyone that has logged into the Disney site before recieving your acceptance folder and NOT been accepted?

My friend that is applying for the DCP with me made the mistake of logging into the website. He said the site said Congratulations and would let him Accept the invitation. He left it alone and when he tried again later to log in and show me, the screen that appeared said "Attention" saying that he has entered the wrong info.

So although it said he had been accepted, is there a possibility that because he logged in he will be rejected since you are not suppose to?

I told him not to worry because I read on here about a girl that was making fun of her recruiter and stuff, the recruiter contacted her but she still got accepted. It's a bad idea to log onto the site though, I've tried it before but it was last year and I had already waited 2 weeks. Luckily, my folder came the day after I logged in so it didn't affect anything.


----------



## Sorahana

californiabound said:


> Has there ever been anyone that has logged into the Disney site before recieving your acceptance folder and NOT been accepted?
> 
> My friend that is applying for the DCP with me made the mistake of logging into the website. He said the site said Congratulations and would let him Accept the invitation. He left it alone and when he tried again later to log in and show me, the screen that appeared said "Attention" saying that he has entered the wrong info.
> 
> So although it said he had been accepted, is there a possibility that because he logged in he will be rejected since you are not suppose to?
> 
> I told him not to worry because I read on here about a girl that was making fun of her recruiter and stuff, the recruiter contacted her but she still got accepted. It's a bad idea to log onto the site though, I've tried it before but it was last year and I had already waited 2 weeks. Luckily, my folder came the day after I logged in so it didn't affect anything.



I just did it, and didn't do anything either since you know...I know nothing else (did not get a letter) and I didn't want to hit accept to see what else happened since I'm probably going to have to decline, so yea. I can't do it this semester though regardless, but I'm still waiting to hear on campus rep.


----------



## californiabound

Well I know from last year that when you are accepted, the screen says "Congratulations!" And it lets you accept or decline.

You aren't suppose to Accept or Decline before recieving your folder because that messes alot of things up.

When my friend tried it another time it said "Hold On!"  (this was before it said Congrats) and that they were still going over the application.

Now he can't even log in and he is 100% sure he is using the right username and password. I guess he's worried that he won't get accepted for checking it when he wasn't suppose to. I tried to cheer him up by letting him know that there was someone on this board who was making fun of her recruiter and the recruiter found out, the girl still got accepted. Although that is irrelevant to what is going on I didn't want him to feel like he wasn't going to be accepted for the mistake he made.


Logging in though is a bad idea because it screws alot of things up. I wish they would be more open about it though so that people wouldn't do it. It was my fault though for letting my friend know what the username and password is. Maybe if they made a unique number password for everyone that is accepted, noone would be able to log in before recieving their application.


----------



## Sorahana

californiabound said:


> Well I know from last year that when you are accepted, the screen says "Congratulations!" And it lets you accept or decline.
> 
> You aren't suppose to Accept or Decline before recieving your folder because that messes alot of things up.
> 
> When my friend tried it another time it said "Hold On!" and that they were still going over the application.
> 
> Now he can't even log in and he is 100% sure he is using the right username and password. I guess he's worried that he won't get accepted for checking it when he wasn't suppose to.
> 
> 
> Logging in though is a bad idea because it screws alot of things up. I wish they would be more open about it though so that people wouldn't do it. It was my fault though for letting my friend know what the username and password is. Maybe if they made a unique number password for everyone that is accepted, noone would be able to log in before recieving their application.



Yea I got that screen. I only logged in since I thought my info was the same as last time, so I did it to see if it would work and it did. But I did nothing after that. I've waited about 2-3 weeks now. Like I said I already know I have to decline, but I'm not doing anything else until I get a letter. 

Also yes it does screw up things, you jump in there and say accept and you don't even know what role you got or anything like that. So yea...I wish they had a different method for log in as well.


FOLKS DO NOT LOG IN BEFORE YOU GET YOUR LETTER.


----------



## californiabound

If they issued your password in your Acceptance letter instead of using ... (you know what the passwords are but I'm not revealing it so others try to log in) than noone would be able to log in because they would have no idea how. 

I'm worried my login won't work though because it is the same username and password as last year. I hope that doesn't mess things up.

p.s. sorry to hear you are declining.


----------



## khancock

californiabound said:


> I wish they would be more open about it though so that people wouldn't do it.



I'm sorry, but this is about the stupidest thing I've ever read.  I really hope you are joking.

They have an entire page that is a disclaimer that says not to log in before you are told to.

Seriously.  If you don't understand that they are saying "don't do it" with that disclaimer, then you really have no business handling credit cards, cash, or being responsible for the safety of 100's of people getting on/off attractions.


----------



## Sorahana

californiabound said:


> If they issued your password in your Acceptance letter instead of using ... (you know what the passwords are but I'm not revealing it so others try to log in) than noone would be able to log in because they would have no idea how.
> 
> I'm worried my login won't work though because it is the same username and password as last year. I hope that doesn't mess things up.
> 
> p.s. sorry to hear you are declining.



Yea, I really wanted to do it again this semester but I need to graduate first, I'm already behind from doing it last semester, lol. But I'm so glad I did it!! So I am also trying for campus rep =). 

I just meant that they should make the password available ONLY in your letter and that all of them are random numbers or something, so that people can't easily figure out what it is without getting a letter. like you, my stuff was the same as last time, so thats why I tried it. But yea, they need a better system then that.



> I'm sorry, but this is about the stupidest thing I've ever read. I really hope you are joking.
> 
> They have an entire page that is a disclaimer that says not to log in before you are told to.
> 
> Seriously. If you don't understand that they are saying "don't do it" with that disclaimer, then you really have no business handling credit cards, cash, or being responsible for the safety of 100's of people getting on/off attractions.



Having done the CP before, yea...people should read that and NOT DO IT (I waited before). It also doesn't help that they make logging in easy to do regardless, they really need to change how you log in, so even those that are tempted to do it, won't and can't log in. Like a failsafe I guess.


----------



## californiabound

nvm. not even going to bother.


----------



## Sorahana

californiabound said:


> nvm. not even going to bother.



I got what you meant by your statement. I didn't think it was stupid, though. 
They should be a bit more open about it, like verbally state it as well. 

Anywho, back on topic...this is a questions thread. Where are some questions?

And I read on the site logging in ahead of time will affect your letter getting mailed out in a timely fashion and may affect the acceptance process. It says nothing about being declined from the program.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

khancock said:


> I'm sorry, but this is about the stupidest thing I've ever read.  I really hope you are joking.
> 
> They have an entire page that is a disclaimer that says not to log in before you are told to.
> 
> Seriously.  If you don't understand that they are saying "don't do it" with that disclaimer, then you really have no business handling credit cards, cash, or being responsible for the safety of 100's of people getting on/off attractions.



I cannot believe how rude this post was. Totally unnecessary. This is a thread to help people NOT BELITTLE THEM.


----------



## JmacUNLV

I got accepted into the CP beginning in January of 09.  I am a graduating in December and Im using this as a way to get in with Disney.  Is this the right way to go??  Any thoughts?  I think I am going to take it.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

JmacUNLV said:


> I got accepted into the CP beginning in January of 09.  I am a graduating in December and Im using this as a way to get in with Disney.  Is this the right way to go??  Any thoughts?  I think I am going to take it.



I'm pretty sure most people will tell you that it's a great way to get in with Disney. Especially if you want to do a professional internship or work for Disney later on. You'll get special consideration from Disney for doing the program. It's a great opportunity!


----------



## Joanna71985

JmacUNLV said:


> I got accepted into the CP beginning in January of 09.  I am a graduating in December and Im using this as a way to get in with Disney.  Is this the right way to go??  Any thoughts?  I think I am going to take it.



Congrats, and Welcome to the DIS!! 

The CP is a great experience. I feel it definitely helps in whatever you do.


----------



## californiabound

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I cannot believe how rude this post was. Totally unnecessary. This is a thread to help people NOT BELITTLE THEM.



Thank you.

Apparently I am not worth Disney's time though because I shouldn't be trusted with 100's of guests safety. Then again though, I don't belittle people on online message boards and give people attitude. So atleast I can be trusted to not give my customers attitude or treat them with disrespect.

Anyways, back on topic.

Congrats J on getting accepted 

Are there any CP alumni that would like to share their roommate situations? I've heard lots of stories good and bad. I've never had roommates before as I attend a community college so I don't really know what to expect.

And also I would love if CP alumni would give us the details of Vista,Chatham (and now Patterson) because there are both pros and cons of both and I don't know yet which I would choose.

Thanks!


----------



## Sorahana

californiabound said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Apparently I am not worth Disney's time though because I shouldn't be trusted with 100's of guests safety. Then again though, I don't belittle people on online message boards and give people attitude. So atleast I can be trusted to not give my customers attitude or treat them with disrespect.
> 
> Anyways, back on topic.
> 
> Congrats J on getting accepted
> 
> Are there any CP alumni that would like to share their roommate situations? I've heard lots of stories good and bad. I've never had roommates before as I attend a community college so I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> And also I would love if CP alumni would give us the details of Vista,Chatham (and now Patterson) because there are both pros and cons of both and I don't know yet which I would choose.
> 
> Thanks!



OH OH PICK ME, I'm a CP alumnae let me talk! Lol . 

My roommates were pretty awesome. I still talk to three out of 5 of them (we had a nice 1st floor 3 bedroom apartment at Chatham). They were from Oklahoma, New York, and Illinois. The other two were from Arizona and Virginia. We all got along alright. The later two we didn't really hang out with because they were loud at night. Actually at one point we all switched rooms around, and we let the two of them have the room at the front of the apartment so we could all sleep in the back of the apartment, LOL. We had a lot of fun. We'd randomly go to the parks together, make Wal*Mart runs together, vent about work, etc. I miss us running over to Magic Kingdom after work to catch Wishes or running over to Hollywood Studios to see Fantasmic. Before the CP ended, the last thing we did together was watch Fantasmic. And we got front row, AWESOME (well one of the girls and I sat front row, the other two sat with a bunch of their CP friends in the row behind us, and they started a wave...IT WAS SO AMAZING.) We're hopefully planning to do a reunion trip. It was a blast, and they were awesome and nice. 

As for how Chatham was, it was nice. It was quiet, and it is a little away from things, but not horribly. There is a shopping center about 5 mins away that has a Wal Greens, Publix, Subway, USPS store, and other things. Also the airport is about 20-25 minutes away, no lie. I was so shocked how close it was when I drove there to fly home for a weekend. Also SeaWorld and Universal aren't too far away either, but I'm going off topic!! 
I liked Chatham. I liked the washers and dryers being right next to our building, I liked that it was quiet, and I liked how it felt.


----------



## Joanna71985

californiabound said:


> Are there any CP alumni that would like to share their roommate situations? I've heard lots of stories good and bad. I've never had roommates before as I attend a community college so I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> And also I would love if CP alumni would give us the details of Vista,Chatham (and now Patterson) because there are both pros and cons of both and I don't know yet which I would choose.
> 
> Thanks!



I feel lucky. I have not had any really bad roomie experiences during my 4 CPs. My best set had to be my second-CP roomies (I am still in contact with them). The funniest thing happened my first time. All 4 of us were from NJ (which was not planned)! And 3 were in merchandise too.

I have stayed in both Chatham (3x) and Patterson. Both are nice apartments. However, I probably would go with Chatham again next time. This is because the buses currently do no stop at Patterson. The walk itself isn't that bad (it's only about a 2-minute walk). However, it isn't fun doing the walk late at night, in the rain, or after shopping (and I did all 3).


----------



## khancock

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I cannot believe how rude this post was. Totally unnecessary. This is a thread to help people NOT BELITTLE THEM.



Well, I wasn't intentionally belittling the person.  Just the statement.  A statement when taken into context of what they were referring to is, in my opinion, stupid.  Strong word?  Maybe, but I can't think of one that is any better to describe it at the time.  My rant at the end was obviously a failed attempt at being sarcastic.  I was trying to be as ridiculous as the statement was and didn't intend on offending you or the poster.

There is a lot of confusing things out there about the program and even on their site, but this is simply not one of them.

The disclaimer is here:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/members/login.html

So, yes, the statement of "I wish they would be more open about it though so that people wouldn't do it." I find incredibly difficult to understand because that disclaimer couldn't possibly be more clear.  And there is even a check box that one has to intentionally check to go on to the next page.


----------



## chase007

californiabound said:


> Are there any CP alumni that would like to share their roommate situations? I've heard lots of stories good and bad. I've never had roommates before as I attend a community college so I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> And also I would love if CP alumni would give us the details of Vista,Chatham (and now Patterson) because there are both pros and cons of both and I don't know yet which I would choose.



My roommate experience could've been better, but my neighbors were awesome! Just for the record I respect everyone regardless of their personal preferences, but when my roommates started flirting with me, or hitting on me, well I wasn't terribly happy about it. But like I said, I got to know neighbors and people I worked with, ended up having a great time on both of my College Program experiences. (I liked it so much I went back!). 
Just a heads up: They are pretty ruthless when it comes to clean-checks, so keep your apartment relatively clean! We never had a problem, but I know others that did (I think they were charged a huge fee because the program had to send people in to clean it). 
I lived at Chatham Square both times (in the same building even!). Vista is said to be more of a party place, but there were always a few parties going on around Chatham. Patterson Court was being built while I was there last. 
If you're there in the winter, the pools are pretty much too cold to be of any use (other than sunbathing around the outside). 
The weight rooms are a little cosy, but definitely have what is necessary. 
Vista is much closer to stores and food, Chatham and Patterson are about a mile from anything. Although I used to walk to Publix and the outlet mall from time to time, it was always nice on a sunny day. 
Do not rely on the bus system for getting to and from the grocery store, it's a nightmare!  Make friends, carpool, life will be much better I promise. 
They'll tell you when you get there that the number one reason people get kicked off their program is underage drinking.. So be aware of who you party with.  
Oh and be ready for rock-hard beds. I have to wonder if Patterson got anything better. The beds at chatham are like bricks, honestly they feel like they were designed for inmates. One of the first things I did was picked up a mattress pad from Wal-mart. 
The internet gets really slow once the buildings fill up (so if you get there in early January it will seem fast, but by the end of February it's very slow!). They do not provide TVs, but there is cable. 
ummmm.. not sure I can think of anything else! 
It's really an awesome experience! I recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

No TV huh? I think that might end up being a good thing for me  That way i'll have more time for reading or drawing and actually doing something productive!


----------



## namara87

Speaking of TV's, I wouldn't bother bringing one, even if you do want one.  On both of my CP's, my other roomates had brought TV's that we used in the living room.  And if that fails and no one brings one, everyone pitch in $10-15 to get one (but this scenario may only be for five roomates, such as in my case).  I just think it's too bulky for the trip.


----------



## ozzierocks

Hey JmacUNLV, I'm going to assume you're a vegas kid as well?  I got accepted from CSN!  So if you are, what program are you doing?  If not, well, hi anyways haha.


----------



## TiggerTastic09

JmacUNLV said:


> I got accepted into the CP beginning in January of 09.  I am a graduating in December and Im using this as a way to get in with Disney.  Is this the right way to go??  Any thoughts?  I think I am going to take it.



congrats! welcome! random question...do you go to unlv?


----------



## ozzierocks

haha weird tiggertastic, we both asked the same question...Vegas Kids Unite!


----------



## graygables

Is there a deadline that they will notify by?  I'm hearing that some applicants are waiting 10-12 weeks, but I don't interview until tomorrow.  That only gives me 8 weeks before I'd have to be moving (I already have plans to be in WDW in January, but point is, I need some time to mentally prepare!)


----------



## pman111

Hey guys, I am new to the boards, so just getting acquainted.  I have accepted spring '09 attractions and i cannot wait!

Couple of things...

What are some bad stories about some rides to work on?  I have heard a couple, wondering if you know any more.

And...

Anyone coming from the northeast, specifically Mass?  Wondering what you are doing about the possible snow situation.  Going down a day or two early?
And has anyone taken classes while there?  I really want to get into the hospitality class, but I have never taken one before.  I think that if I do not get into journalism after I graduate, that is my next best choice.  Are they hard to get into?  And once I am in one, is it worth it?


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> Is there a deadline that they will notify by?  I'm hearing that some applicants are waiting 10-12 weeks, but I don't interview until tomorrow.  That only gives me 8 weeks before I'd have to be moving (I already have plans to be in WDW in January, but point is, I need some time to mentally prepare!)



Not officially. The arrival time of the letter varies for everyone. Usually it comes within 3-4 weeks. But as you can see, it can take longer sometimes.


----------



## Jules76126

Well on my last program I lived at the infamous Vista Way. And i can say from experience that it isnt as bad as people make it out to be. I lived in a two bedroom apartment and it was nice. Not as new as chatham (there was no patterson back then) but it was nice all the same. I really didnt find it that loud. Our bedroom faced the basketball courts so sometimes if we went to bed early we could still hear people outside but it really wasnt that bad. I think the worst thing was the street light that shone into our window. I mean it was really bad. I could come home at 3am and see perfectly fine without turning on any other lights. We got use to it but it was a pain in the beginning. I liked vista since Walgreens was right across the street and there many places to eat like Wendy's and Cici's near by. 

Now I had the roommate from H-E-double hockey sticks. She was absolutely awful. I wont scare you all with the details but it got the point where we had to have a housing meeting and she evenually moved out. My other two roommates were great though and we got along really well. I wasnt best friends with my roommates but they were nice and still keep in touch. Most of my friends were from work and since they all lived in Vista I was mainly at thier apartments most of the time. Dont worry most roommates are nice and even if you get someone you dont necessarily agree with there is always options for dealing with the situation.


----------



## JmacUNLV

Yeah I do go to UNLV and I am graduating in December.  I am going to be in the Disneyland program.  Its going to be weird moving from Vegas to Orange County.  Anyone else going to the Disneyland program?


----------



## JmacUNLV

I am going to be working in attractions.  Has anyone done the program at Disneyland?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I was wondering... Are you allowed to decorate your apt for the holidays? Such as putting lights on your balcony (or around your windows if balcony isnt allowed) and getting a christmas tree?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Wahoo I just accepted for Spring Advantage Full Food and Beverage!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Wahoo I just accepted for Spring Advantage Full Food and Beverage!!!



Seriously?! WOOHOO!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Seriously?! WOOHOO!!! Congrats!!



Haha thanks Joanna. I kind of raided both boards


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Wahoo I just accepted for Spring Advantage Full Food and Beverage!!!



FINALLY! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

_frazzle said:


> FINALLY! CONGRATS!!!



Thanks


----------



## graygables

Question: My interviewer said I should get an email "later today" with the information about mailing in the application/role checklist, but nada.  Can someone explain the "what's next" in the process AFTER I faxed (did that at 1130am)?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I think you already answered this Joanna but I don't remember what the answer was. If I want to put in a request for a location how do I do that? I'd love to work at the Poly :


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I think you already answered this Joanna but I don't remember what the answer was. If I want to put in a request for a location how do I do that? I'd love to work at the Poly :



There really isn't an officially way to do it. People have said they asked for a location during the interview. I suppose you could also email your recruiter and ask if it's possible for a location. It can't hurt.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> There really isn't an officially way to do it. People have said they asked for a location during the interview. I suppose you could also email your recruiter and ask if it's possible for a location. It can't hurt.



I didn't know whether I should ask when I check in or if they would have already placed me by then. I might email my recruiter and ask. Now that i'm in I don't have to worry about annoying her


----------



## chrisb26

Does anybody know the number for the college program or can tell me where to find this out at?

I applied and had my interview 4 weeks ago but haven't heard anything back and wanted to find out the status of my application but not sure where to find that out exactly.

Also I heard in another thread that people got emailed when Disney recieved all their info like application and such but I never got that email to be honest I didn't even know I was supposed to now I'm kind of worried something went wrong.

Does anybody know what I should do?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I didn't know whether I should ask when I check in or if they would have already placed me by then. I might email my recruiter and ask. Now that i'm in I don't have to worry about annoying her



You can't ask at check-in unfortunately- you will have been placed by then.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> You can't ask at check-in unfortunately- you will have been placed by then.



Hmm I wonder where i'll end up. If I was at the Poly it would be like vacation every day!


----------



## chrisb26

chrisb26 said:


> Does anybody know the number for the college program or can tell me where to find this out at?
> 
> I applied and had my interview 4 weeks ago but haven't heard anything back and wanted to find out the status of my application but not sure where to find that out exactly.
> 
> Also I heard in another thread that people got emailed when Disney recieved all their info like application and such but I never got that email to be honest I didn't even know I was supposed to now I'm kind of worried something went wrong.
> 
> Does anybody know what I should do?



Also something else regarding my question is there a way to get a hold of anybody on the weekend or are they only open during the week?


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Hmm I wonder where i'll end up. If I was at the Poly it would be like vacation every day!



Why don't you email your recruiter, and ask if they woud be able to put you there?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> Why don't you email your recruiter, and ask if they woud be able to put you there?



Honestly, i'm kind of afraid of my recruiter  I never wanted to email her because I was afraid she would reject me for the program. But now that i'm in I guess it couldn't hurt...


----------



## graygables

Hoping for an answer...still no email?  

Question: My interviewer said I should get an email "later today" with the information about mailing in the application/role checklist, but nada. Can someone explain the "what's next" in the process AFTER I faxed (did that at 1130am)?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

graygables said:


> Hoping for an answer...still no email?
> 
> Question: My interviewer said I should get an email "later today" with the information about mailing in the application/role checklist, but nada. Can someone explain the "what's next" in the process AFTER I faxed (did that at 1130am)?



Since you've faxed in your application the only other thing that you have left to do is to physically mail in your application and role checklist to:

Walt Disney World College Recruiting
ATTN: COLLEGE E-PRESENTATION COORDINATOR
P.O. Box 10,090 
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830 

Then that's it!


----------



## graygables

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Since you've faxed in your application the only other thing that you have left to do is to physically mail in your application and role checklist to:
> 
> Walt Disney World College Recruiting
> ATTN: COLLEGE E-PRESENTATION COORDINATOR
> P.O. Box 10,090
> Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
> 
> Then that's it!



Thanks!  Should I wait for the email or just send it?  I thought it was a little strange that the interviewer didn't give me the address...

And, who is my recruiter at this point?


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> Thanks!  Should I wait for the email or just send it?  I thought it was a little strange that the interviewer didn't give me the address...
> 
> And, who is my recruiter at this point?



If you did the online presentation, the recruiter should be the one you interviewed with.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

graygables said:


> Thanks!  Should I wait for the email or just send it?  I thought it was a little strange that the interviewer didn't give me the address...
> 
> And, who is my recruiter at this point?



Just send it. They might be behind on emails but that is a little strange. 

The email tells you who your recruiter is so since you haven't gotten it you won't know. I would call first thing monday and tell them your situation. I'm sure they can help you out. Here's the number:
 1-800-722-2930 

or you can email them: 
wdw.college.recruiting@disney.com 

I'm sure you'll get this resolved, they have you on file. Don't worry 



Joanna71985 said:


> If you did the online presentation, the recruiter should be the one you interviewed with.



I interviewed with a totally different person that my recruiter


----------



## _frazzle

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I interviewed with a totally different person that my recruiter



Same, I think that's how it is with everyone though.


----------



## lauraebeth

Joanna71985 said:


> If you did the online presentation, the recruiter should be the one you interviewed with.



people that did the e-presentation don't interview with their recruiter. My boyfriend did the e-pres and he interviewed with someone way different from the recruiter for our schools


----------



## Joanna71985

lauraebeth said:


> people that did the e-presentation don't interview with their recruiter. My boyfriend did the e-pres and he interviewed with someone way different from the recruiter for our schools



I'm not talking about school recruiters (obviously if you do the online presentation, you don't interview in person). I was saying that if you do the online presentation, the person you interview with over the phone should be your recruiter through the process.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm not talking about school recruiters (obviously if you do the online presentation, you don't interview in person). I was saying that if you do the online presentation, the person you interview with over the phone should be your recruiter through the process.



But I did the E-presentation and had a different interviewer than my recruiter


----------



## Ylushi

Seewhatimesdone said:


> But I did the E-presentation and had a different interviewer than my recruiter



Same for me.  Both times I applied.


----------



## graygables

Thanks for the contact info!

So, do they have to have the mailed-in paperwork before they start processing?  I have a horrible time getting mail in and out from my area and Disney mail is notoriously slow!  I'm debating whether I should overnight it...


----------



## lauraebeth

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm not talking about school recruiters (obviously if you do the online presentation, you don't interview in person). I was saying that if you do the online presentation, the person you interview with over the phone should be your recruiter through the process.



no, my boyfriend did the e-presentation before the live pres came to his school. I'm not sure of the lady he interviewed with, but his actual recruiter is the one for his school. his recruiter through the process is the school recruiter, not the person he talked to on the phone.



graygables said:


> Thanks for the contact info!
> 
> So, do they have to have the mailed-in paperwork before they start processing?  I have a horrible time getting mail in and out from my area and Disney mail is notoriously slow!  I'm debating whether I should overnight it...



yes, they have to have the mailed in  paperwork before processing, and don't bother overnighting it. because regular sized mail doesn't take that long anyway.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

graygables said:


> Thanks for the contact info!
> 
> So, do they have to have the mailed-in paperwork before they start processing?  I have a horrible time getting mail in and out from my area and Disney mail is notoriously slow!  I'm debating whether I should overnight it...



I can't remember where you said you were from but i'm in California and my mail got there in just a few days. You'll be fine!


----------



## M.I.C.

Can you sign up for classes when you get down there or is it better to sign up somehow before you go?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I was wondering - I go to community college and I didn't know if I had to talk to someone about doing this program. I was just figuring that I didn't have to sign up for next semester and that was it. Was I wrong?


----------



## Berlioz70

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I was wondering - I go to community college and I didn't know if I had to talk to someone about doing this program. I was just figuring that I didn't have to sign up for next semester and that was it. Was I wrong?



No - you are fine. That's the same thing I did, don't worry about it!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Berlioz70 said:


> No - you are fine. That's the same thing I did, don't worry about it!



Oh good. I was worried there. Does Disney contact the school directly to talk to them about my grades and classes?


----------



## graygables

So I called casting today to confirm the address (not that I didn't believe it, but I wanted to ask about the email  ).  I asked if she could confirm they'd received my fax and she said I'd have an email "within 72 hours".  Did everyone else get an email and was it within three days?

ETA: got my "thanks for interviewing" email this morning, called and confirmed they received my fax.  I mailed my application yesterday, so now it's the waiting game.


----------



## M.I.C.

what about the community college thing....I'm in the same situation but how do you know about credits and classes and such if you don't ask/tell them...


----------



## DisneyKris05

Do we get to choose which apartment complex you want to live in, or does Disney pick for us?  I read somewhere that you are placed based on your work location?  If someone could give me any information on this I would really appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## Berlioz70

M.I.C. said:


> what about the community college thing....I'm in the same situation but how do you know about credits and classes and such if you don't ask/tell them...



I'm not actually sure how they check - it may be the honesty system? I don't believe anyone called about me.



DisneyKris05 said:


> Do we get to choose which apartment complex you want to live in, or does Disney pick for us?  I read somewhere that you are placed based on your work location?  If someone could give me any information on this I would really appreciate it.  Thank you!



When you arrive for your check in day you can indicate which complex you want and how many rooms - but it's based on availability. The sooner you check in, the more options you'll have. It has nothing to do with work location (unless you're an ICP).


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyKris05 said:


> Do we get to choose which apartment complex you want to live in, or does Disney pick for us?  I read somewhere that you are placed based on your work location?  If someone could give me any information on this I would really appreciate it.  Thank you!



At check-in, you are asked which apartment complex/size you would like. They do try to grant it, but it's not guaranteed. Getting to check-in as early as possible does help, though.


----------



## graygables

I got an email this evening that I'd messed up my CP application/role checklist! My brain is fried from too much  , I guess, and I must have checked rather than initialed the last page.  YIPES!  I printed all fresh, READ it this time,  faxed it again and will mail the hard copies tomorrow.  OY!  For someone who used to tell her students, RTQ ("read the question"), I bombed that one!


----------



## chrisb26

I interviewed and everything and am waiting on my letter 

However I still have some questions and tomorrow at my school they are having the presentation so I as planning on going to that but my mom also has questions and was wondering if she could go with me to the presentation. Is that strange to do? I haven't ever been to one so not sure if other people have brought their parents to the presentation. Do they care if you do? I would think others would also bring their parents but I'm not sure if they mind or not. Could somebody please tell me?


----------



## orangekid13

My university is pretty much way out in the middle of nowhere so I've never seen any parents but I seriously doubt they would have any problem at all with parents being there and asking questions.


----------



## jusTine87

Posted this in a different thread... but more people seem to hang around this one!

So, I've been hearing that its getting harder to be accepted into the DCP. I'm wondering how they decide who gets in and who doesn't. If you meet all the criteria, is it a first come first served basis? I'm planning on checking off only two roles, but I also plan on applying the day the app is up and interviewing ASAP... it that going to help and/or hurt?


----------



## DisneyKris05

I attended the campus presentation three different times over the last three semesters (I like to plan in advance, obviously!)  I took my mom to one of the presentations that I attendended.  I have also seen many parents attend with their kids.  The recruiters usually welcome questions from not only students, but from their parents also.  So, it is definity okay to take your mom.


----------



## razzery

jusTine87 said:


> Posted this in a different thread... but more people seem to hang around this one!
> 
> So, I've been hearing that its getting harder to be accepted into the DCP. I'm wondering how they decide who gets in and who doesn't. If you meet all the criteria, is it a first come first served basis? I'm planning on checking off only two roles, but I also plan on applying the day the app is up and interviewing ASAP... it that going to help and/or hurt?



If you apply at the very very beginning you have a much better chance. This year I applied the first day apps went up and only check off recreation and attractions, the only two I could see myself actually enjoying. The interviewer seemed happy with my choices and we still talked about plenty of stuff, even going over the average interview time. If you wait until the end of recruiting and only choose two roles though, you have pretty much no chance but if you apply early I think you'd be fine.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I applied early but only chose three roles and I guess they were very popular roles. I would seriously check off everything that you could possibly see yourself doing. I didn't really need to but I re-sent in my application with twelve roles checked! I ended up getting my second choice anyway but I could have saved myself a lot of anxiety if I had checked more roles.


----------



## Joanna71985

chrisb26 said:


> I interviewed and everything and am waiting on my letter
> 
> However I still have some questions and tomorrow at my school they are having the presentation so I as planning on going to that but my mom also has questions and was wondering if she could go with me to the presentation. Is that strange to do? I haven't ever been to one so not sure if other people have brought their parents to the presentation. Do they care if you do? I would think others would also bring their parents but I'm not sure if they mind or not. Could somebody please tell me?



Go right ahead! I know people who have gone to the presentations just for info (and didn't apply). Also, I see lots of people bring parents to the presentations (I'm a Campus Rep).



jusTine87 said:


> Posted this in a different thread... but more people seem to hang around this one!
> 
> So, I've been hearing that its getting harder to be accepted into the DCP. I'm wondering how they decide who gets in and who doesn't. If you meet all the criteria, is it a first come first served basis? I'm planning on checking off only two roles, but I also plan on applying the day the app is up and interviewing ASAP... it that going to help and/or hurt?



My recruiter recommends picking several roles. But applying early should help your chances.


----------



## chrisb26

I went to the presentation today and did bring my mom. Thanks for the help there were actually several people who brought their parents.


----------



## M.I.C.

I didn't apply early at all, messed up faxing my info and still got my first choice lol maybe I was just lucky....

Anyone tried doing online classes at your college while your on the CP? I think I'm gonna do that but idk if it'll be too much work or how many I should take. Does it matter how many you take?


----------



## graygables

M.I.C. said:


> I didn't apply early at all, messed up faxing my info and still got my first choice lol maybe I was just lucky....



That's good news for me!  Keeping my fingers crossed...

As for the classes, I'm still planning to stay enrolled FT in my grad program.  It's online and classes are 6 weeks long with an average of 50 pages of writing in each class, plus logging in and participation.  It will be difficult, I imagine, but hopefully do-able.


----------



## tlynk

M.I.C. said:


> I didn't apply early at all, messed up faxing my info and still got my first choice lol maybe I was just lucky....
> 
> Anyone tried doing online classes at your college while your on the CP? I think I'm gonna do that but idk if it'll be too much work or how many I should take. Does it matter how many you take?



There is some helpful info regarding taking course online on the Disney College Parents thread.  I just posed the same question for my daughter yesterday.  I think the information is listed on the last few pages.


----------



## razzery

M.I.C. said:


> I didn't apply early at all, messed up faxing my info and still got my first choice lol maybe I was just lucky....
> 
> Anyone tried doing online classes at your college while your on the CP? I think I'm gonna do that but idk if it'll be too much work or how many I should take. Does it matter how many you take?



I will be taking 3 or 4 online classes and I've heard of many others doing it too. I heard that if you register your classes with Disney they can give you extra time off to work on them.


----------



## MKandy

Is the roommate notification process required for CPs? Or is this just an option?

Thanks for your help and have a magical day!


----------



## _frazzle

MKandy said:


> Is the roommate notification process required for CPs? Or is this just an option?
> 
> Thanks for your help and have a magical day!



Completely optional! You can get the randomized notification or the roommate matching online, or they'll just give you one at check-in.


----------



## Joanna71985

MKandy said:


> Is the roommate notification process required for CPs? Or is this just an option?
> 
> Thanks for your help and have a magical day!



It is optional. I have never done it myself for my CPs.


----------



## wonderlandbound

hey guys, just a quick question, sorry if it's already been asked?

does anyone know what the arrival and leave dates were for fall 08? i'm hoping to go fall 09 but i'm also starting a new school spring 2010 and just wanted to know if my leave date would make it hard for me to do that. i figured this year's start/leave dates would be somewhat the same for next year, but of course, i could just be making a stupid guess.


----------



## graygables

A couple of people on FB were recently accepted to QSFB, but both said they did NOT check it on the role checklist.  I didn't think Disney did that, but have things changed?  Are they offering it as a just in case you decide you want to come anyway thing?


----------



## Joanna71985

wonderlandbound said:


> hey guys, just a quick question, sorry if it's already been asked?
> 
> does anyone know what the arrival and leave dates were for fall 08? i'm hoping to go fall 09 but i'm also starting a new school spring 2010 and just wanted to know if my leave date would make it hard for me to do that. i figured this year's start/leave dates would be somewhat the same for next year, but of course, i could just be making a stupid guess.



Fall Advantage dates start late May, and Fall dates start in Aug. From another board I post on, it looks like some of the dates in Aug were Aug 11, 13, 20, and 25. Of course, the dates change every year.



graygables said:


> A couple of people on FB were recently accepted to QSFB, but both said they did NOT check it on the role checklist.  I didn't think Disney did that, but have things changed?  Are they offering it as a just in case you decide you want to come anyway thing?



Disney has done this before, not just for Spring 2009. I don't know why, but it has happened.


----------



## anijac1412

I think this is probably because they are trying to fill in gaps in some spots where they need more people. They have done this for some international applicants as well.


----------



## orangekid13

Well the college program takes students who are already working towards never having to ask if someone wants fries... so I'm not surprised they have more spots to fill than people who want to do it.


----------



## khancock

graygables said:


> A couple of people on FB were recently accepted to QSFB, but both said they did NOT check it on the role checklist.  I didn't think Disney did that, but have things changed?  Are they offering it as a just in case you decide you want to come anyway thing?



They ask everyone in their interview.  It is a standard question.

Also, on the role checklist thing that you have to attach to your application, it says in the top paragraph, "Please note that, based on your interview, you may be considered for roles that you have not checked."

So yeah, just by applying, they can give you anything.


----------



## orangekid13

khancock said:


> They ask everyone in their interview.  It is a standard question.



I was never asked about qsfb... 
Then again I wasn't asked my top picks, but maybe that would have come after me saying how cool it would be to be a monorail pilot and they already heard what they needed to.


----------



## Sorahana

khancock said:


> They ask everyone in their interview.  It is a standard question.
> 
> Also, on the role checklist thing that you have to attach to your application, it says in the top paragraph, "Please note that, based on your interview, you may be considered for roles that you have not checked."
> 
> So yeah, just by applying, they can give you anything.



Yea they had asked me during my interview about QSFB as well. I was trying to push that I wanted Character Attendant (I had two questions asked about it and one about Attractions), but I got assigned to Attractions again. I had to decline my invitation though because I need to focus on graduating from school (I have maybe 1-2 semesters left after the spring, HURRAY!) 



> I was never asked about qsfb...
> Then again I wasn't asked my top picks, but maybe that would have come after me saying how cool it would be to be a monorail pilot and they already heard what they needed to.



That's odd. Right off the bat my recruiter both times asked me what my top choices were. But I guess it differs.


----------



## M.I.C.

Unfortunately I'm going to have to decline. Just not the right time for me to do it, however I do want to do the program eventually, maybe a year from now but I'm guessing declining this will hurt my chances at being accepted.


----------



## razzery

M.I.C. said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to decline. Just not the right time for me to do it, however I do want to do the program eventually, maybe a year from now but I'm guessing declining this will hurt my chances at being accepted.



Won't hurt your chances at all. I declined last year cause I was assigned QSFB then was accepted pretty quickly this semester for attractions.


----------



## M.I.C.

Well that's re-assuring lol, I really wanted to do it, it just didn't work out I guess right now, one of the toughest decisions I've ever had to make.


----------



## Joanna71985

M.I.C. said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to decline. Just not the right time for me to do it, however I do want to do the program eventually, maybe a year from now but I'm guessing declining this will hurt my chances at being accepted.



Aww, I'm sorry to hear that. 

But declining will not hurt your chances if you apply again. Lots of people do, and are accepted the second time.


----------



## M.I.C.

I'm still struggling with the decision lol I have 2 more days to decide ugh


----------



## tlynk

I'm curious if anyone knows if a person who accepts a Disney CP position and pays the program fee will be put on a restricted hire status if they change their mind?  I know they will lose their deposit.


----------



## Joanna71985

tlynk said:


> I'm curious if anyone knows if a person who accepts a Disney CP position and pays the program fee will be put on a restricted hire status if they change their mind?  I know they will lose their deposit.



I don't believe they would get in trouble, since they hadn't arrived in FL.


----------



## bgirl781

Joanna71985 said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> But declining will not hurt your chances if you apply again. Lots of people do, and are accepted the second time.


That's so good to hear! I'm going to have to decline for now as well, but I really want to do it next spring!


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

I have a question about clothing we should bring. I remember someone saying that we needed to dress nice for certain things like traditions class and stuff and i have an idea of "nice" but idk if it's to professional in my head? are we talking like business outfit nice, like slacks and a blouse, and some high heels? or a nice pair of jeans and a cute top nice? lol i've never done this before so any help would be appreciated! thank you


----------



## lauraebeth

BrittneyMichelle said:


> I have a question about clothing we should bring. I remember someone saying that we needed to dress nice for certain things like traditions class and stuff and i have an idea of "nice" but idk if it's to professional in my head? are we talking like business outfit nice, like slacks and a blouse, and some high heels? or a nice pair of jeans and a cute top nice? lol i've never done this before so any help would be appreciated! thank you



business professional is what they require for traditions and other training classes.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

And how many days of nice too?


----------



## BrittneyMichelle

lauraebeth said:


> business professional is what they require for traditions and other training classes.



Ok, thank you!


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Seewhatimesdone said:


> And how many days of nice too?



I seem to recall at least 3 days worth.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

WhateverLolaWants said:


> I seem to recall at least 3 days worth.



Thanks!


----------



## M.I.C.

How much is the non refundable fee when you accept?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

M.I.C. said:


> How much is the non refundable fee when you accept?



100 dollars


----------



## princessaurora1

lauraebeth said:


> business professional is what they require for traditions and other training classes.



For Traditions...by business professional do you mean a suit and collared shirt (like you would dress for an interview) or more like business casual (nice pants or skirt, nice shirt).  I just want to make sure that I'm packing the correct items, thanks!


----------



## Ylushi

tlynk said:


> I'm curious if anyone knows if a person who accepts a Disney CP position and pays the program fee will be put on a restricted hire status if they change their mind?  I know they will lose their deposit.



I did this.  I was supposed to go this Fall, payed, changed my mind in July, and have been hired for Spring.  I heard back real quick too.


----------



## glendalais

lauraebeth said:


> business professional is what they require for traditions and other training classes.



WDW might be different in this regard, but I have never had to wear Professional Attire to Traditions or any other Disney Class.

Business Casual or one's Area Costume (if applicable) should suffice. 

Men should be able to get away with bringing along a Collored, Button-down Dress Shirt, as well as Slacks, a Belt, and black polishable Dress Shoes.

Women can wear either a dress (with or without a jacket), a Pants Suit, or dress pants with a blouse.


----------



## Joanna71985

princessaurora1 said:


> For Traditions...by business professional do you mean a suit and collared shirt (like you would dress for an interview) or more like business casual (nice pants or skirt, nice shirt).  I just want to make sure that I'm packing the correct items, thanks!



Business casual is fine for Traditions.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> And how many days of nice too?



I would bring 3-4 days worth.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Does anyone know if there is a whole food around? I'm willing to drive like 15 mintues to get to one. I'll be okay if there isn't one it just makes my life a little easier if there is one


----------



## princessaurora1

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Does anyone know if there is a whole food around? I'm willing to drive like 15 mintues to get to one. I'll be okay if there isn't one it just makes my life a little easier if there is one



I actually was wondering this too - I looked up the locations Whole Foods has in Florida.  There is one in Orlando - the address is 8003 Turkey Lake Road  Orlando, FL 32819.  I googled it and the store appears to be right off of I-4, between Universal Studios and Sea World.  The google map said its about 7 miles from the Vista apartments (10-15 minutes?) - since I'm not as familiar with the area, I'm not sure if this is accuate or not.  Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

princessaurora1 said:


> I actually was wondering this too - I looked up the locations Whole Foods has in Florida.  There is one in Orlando - the address is 8003 Turkey Lake Road  Orlando, FL 32819.  I googled it and the store appears to be right off of I-4, between Universal Studios and Sea World.  The google map said its about 7 miles from the Vista apartments (10-15 minutes?) - since I'm not as familiar with the area, I'm not sure if this is accuate or not.  Hopefully that helps!



Thanks! That's awesome  I'm bringing a little GPS with me so hopefully it can help us out!


----------



## razzery

princessaurora1 said:


> I actually was wondering this too - I looked up the locations Whole Foods has in Florida.  There is one in Orlando - the address is 8003 Turkey Lake Road  Orlando, FL 32819.  I googled it and the store appears to be right off of I-4, between Universal Studios and Sea World.  The google map said its about 7 miles from the Vista apartments (10-15 minutes?) - since I'm not as familiar with the area, I'm not sure if this is accuate or not.  Hopefully that helps!



Sounds about right if you're flying down I-4. Usually I-4 is filled with traffic so anything requiring it will take some time. I dread driving it if I have to.


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

I looked up Orlando Whole Foods too, lol.   I'm glad to see I'm not the only college student that shops there!  


Bad news, I have to sign up for the roommate noticifcation again...my original match found out her good friend is going to do the CP, so they are going to room together. I hope that there are still matches available...


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I can live off a regular grocery store but Whole Foods is much more vegan friendly 

I just realized how close Florida is to the Bahamas. It's only like an hour flight away...


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I can live off a regular grocery store but Whole Foods is much more vegan friendly



Ah, that it is. Unfortunately, from what I've found most vegan products have wheat/gluten in them.


----------



## believeinfairies

Hey everyone! I think this is my first post on the question board 

I was wondering if you had to wear business attire for classes, or if it's just for traditions and that 3-4 day time period..


----------



## Joanna71985

believeinfairies said:


> Hey everyone! I think this is my first post on the question board
> 
> I was wondering if you had to wear business attire for classes, or if it's just for traditions and that 3-4 day time period..



Yes. You have to look nice for classes. Unless you are working before/after class, then you can wear your costume.


----------



## graygables

I'm a member of Toastmasters and if I'm accepted/hired, I really want to continue. Would it be possible to have my schedule arranged so that I could attend the meetings, do you think?


----------



## lauraebeth

graygables said:


> I'm a member of Toastmasters and if I'm accepted/hired, I really want to continue. Would it be possible to have my schedule arranged so that I could attend the meetings, do you think?



no, you give the CP your full availability so you just have to work with what they give you. . .


----------



## graygables

lauraebeth said:


> no, you give the CP your full availability so you just have to work with what they give you. . .



For some reason, I thought my DDs had a guaranteed day off for them to do their school work?  I'll still be a full-time student myself, so is that not something I should count on?


----------



## razzery

graygables said:


> For some reason, I thought my DDs had a guaranteed day off for them to do their school work?  I'll still be a full-time student myself, so is that not something I should count on?



I've heard from many former CP's that you can register red time that you won't be scheduled so you can do homework. 
I'll be taking 4 ucf online classes during the CP so I'll probably ask for some red time.


----------



## believeinfairies

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. You have to look nice for classes. Unless you are working before/after class, then you can wear your costume.



thanks!!


----------



## flutterbudget

Do the apartments have dishwashers??  Not that I don't like doing dishes... but they sure do make life easier.


----------



## Scully12

flutterbudget said:


> Do the apartments have dishwashers??  Not that I don't like doing dishes... but they sure do make life easier.



yes they do!


----------



## flutterbudget

phew!!  They will come in handy... Thanks


----------



## flutterbudget

What sizes are the beds??  Twin or Twin XL ??? Are there sheets or will we need to bring our own?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

flutterbudget said:


> What sizes are the beds??  Twin or Twin XL ??? Are there sheets or will we need to bring our own?



They're twin sized and you have to bring your own sheets. I bought a Cars comforter with Lightning McQueen on it!


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> For some reason, I thought my DDs had a guaranteed day off for them to do their school work?  I'll still be a full-time student myself, so is that not something I should count on?



It isn't guaranteed though. When I had my class my first CP, I didn't have the day off. I went to work after my class. So while some people do get their class day as one of the days off, not everyone does.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> It isn't guaranteed though. When I had my class my first CP, I didn't have the day off. I went to work after my class. So while some people do get their class day as one of the days off, not everyone does.




I've heard your given a time block off if you took one of the Disney courses? Could we then take one Disney Course (whether given credit for it or not) and use the remaining time block to do online courses through our home universities?


----------



## Berlioz70

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I've heard your given a time block off if you took one of the Disney courses? Could we then take one Disney Course (whether given credit for it or not) and use the remaining time block to do online courses through our home universities?



That time block is typically just enough time for you to go to class, and then be able to travel to work afterwords - so it probably wouldn't allow for additional homework. However, remember that you are only working about 30-40 hours a week - there's still a lot more hours in a week that you could do homework. Just be wise about your time and you should be fine!


----------



## lauraebeth

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I've heard your given a time block off if you took one of the Disney courses? Could we then take one Disney Course (whether given credit for it or not) and use the remaining time block to do online courses through our home universities?



I did my program in 2005, and when I was there I registered to take a Disney Class on wednesday morning, and because I had online clases, I opted to have Wednesdays as my day off so I could study and work on class stuff. . .I had every wednesday off all semester, now, this could've changed. . .


----------



## WDWPrincess1208

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I've heard your given a time block off if you took one of the Disney courses? Could we then take one Disney Course (whether given credit for it or not) and use the remaining time block to do online courses through our home universities?



I took my class on Thursday mornings and was given the entire day off now I think it really just depends on your work location though.  Mine just chose to give me the entire day off for my class.


----------



## Scully12

WDWPrincess1208 said:


> I took my class on Thursday mornings and was given the entire day off now I think it really just depends on your work location though.  Mine just chose to give me the entire day off for my class.



Getting time off really depends on where you work. I originally signed up for a class and ended up being scheduled off that entire day every time (I dropped the class though because I'd rather not have my day off taken up by a class). Other people in the same class I was in had to go to work directly from class. 

You are given days off every week though (most of the time it's two days off unless it's a busy time). Disney isn't concerned about classes you are taking from actual colleges or universities though. You must realize that first and foremost you are there to work for Disney, not take classes. 

If you want the same days off every week than you can request them though the HUB (Online Disney database thing where you view your schedule and pay stub and all that). I ended up requesting the same days off every week so I would get days off with the people I was friends with because if I didn't my days off never coincided with theirs. 

Unless you do this you can't be sure of when you'll have off every week...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

thanks for helping clear up the class block thing everyone.


Does anyone know when the application process opens for fall 2009 applicants or when the date will be released?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Does anyone know when the application process opens for fall 2009 applicants or when the date will be released?



They should be up late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## rachelkempf

So I just found out that one of my besties got accepted for her CP, and we are wanting to room together, because I'm super paranoid about having a roommate that I don't get along with... 

So I want to room with her because we've lived together before and we get along, most days.


Soo... how do we go about getting that set up ahead of time?


----------



## Joanna71985

rachelkempf said:


> So I just found out that one of my besties got accepted for her CP, and we are wanting to room together, because I'm super paranoid about having a roommate that I don't get along with...
> 
> So I want to room with her because we've lived together before and we get along, most days.
> 
> 
> Soo... how do we go about getting that set up ahead of time?



Do you have the same check-in/check-out dates? You have to have the same dates to room together. If you do, you go to the roomie notification system on the CP website (where you accept the offer) and put in the person's number code.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm so excited! Less than two months


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Joanna71985 said:


> Do you have the same check-in/check-out dates? You have to have the same dates to room together. If you do, you go to the roomie notification system on the CP website (where you accept the offer) and put in the person's number code.



Where do you find the number code?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Jedi Jenn said:


> Where do you find the number code?



You have to get your roomies application number. Then put it in and it will "invite" them.


----------



## razzery

Okay along with my online classes I plan on taking one class at UCF that meets twice a week. It starts at 4:30 every Tuesday and Thursday. Is there any way I can let them know about this and either get off work early or get the days off every week?


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Seewhatimesdone said:


> You have to get your roomies application number. Then put it in and it will "invite" them.



Thank you! I will have to do this.


----------



## Scully12

razzery said:


> Okay along with my online classes I plan on taking one class at UCF that meets twice a week. It starts at 4:30 every Tuesday and Thursday. Is there any way I can let them know about this and either get off work early or get the days off every week?



You will have to go on the HUB and ask off for those two days everyweek. It won't be gaureented that you get them off , especially if it's supposed to be a busy week and you may not get two days off. If you are scheduled them though you can give them away...anyways, yes, go to the HUB(once you sign up for it at check-in) and immediately request those two days off every week.

Oh and you CAN request for early shifts (or late shifts if you wanted), but that also isn't guaranteed.  I know people who would request an early shift and then get stuck doing a 12 hour closing shift... The earlier you submit your request off the safer you will be


----------



## lauraebeth

Scully12 said:


> You will have to go on the HUB and ask off for those two days everyweek. It won't be gaureented that you get them off , especially if it's supposed to be a busy week and you may not get two days off. If you are scheduled them though you can give them away...anyways, yes, go to the HUB(once you sign up for it at check-in) and immediately request those two days off every week.
> 
> Oh and you CAN request for early shifts (or late shifts if you wanted), but that also isn't guaranteed.  I know people who would request an early shift and then get stuck doing a 12 hour closing shift... The earlier you submit your request off the safer you will be



I want to verify and make sure i'm reading this right. . .all request for days off are submitted through the hub now? 

when i was a CP we had to submit to our scheduler at work. . .


----------



## Scully12

lauraebeth said:


> I want to verify and make sure i'm reading this right. . .all request for days off are submitted through the hub now?
> 
> when i was a CP we had to submit to our scheduler at work. . .



I was spring 08 and we did everything through the HUB. We could always talk a manager to have them switch something it the scheduler would not...my all requests had to go through the HUB first.


----------



## graygables

Does anyone know the check-in procedure for those who live "off-campus"?  I'm sure we still have to be fingerprinted and all, but what about the rest of the first day stuff?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I didn't know you were allowed to live off campus.


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I didn't know you were allowed to live off campus.



It is possible. But the majority of CPs live in the housing.


----------



## cbgb72

joanna, i pretty much need to ask you a question but i can't PM it to you because i'm such a newbie.


----------



## Berlioz70

graygables said:


> Does anyone know the check-in procedure for those who live "off-campus"?  I'm sure we still have to be fingerprinted and all, but what about the rest of the first day stuff?



You'll skip the housing room assignment and photo ID stations, but you still have to go through the paycheck information, day 2 stuff, background search, educational sign-up. Everything is set up in a giant line, so you'll just stand in line and when you get to something related to housing just say your off-site, and stay in line for the next station.



Seewhatimesdone said:


> I didn't know you were allowed to live off campus.



You can live off-site pretty easily if you are living with an immediate family member (I live off-site). Other wise, you have to go through an appeal process and defend you're reason for wanting to live off-site, but these are not guaranteed.


----------



## Joanna71985

cbgb72 said:


> joanna, i pretty much need to ask you a question but i can't PM it to you because i'm such a newbie.



I believe you need 10 posts to send a PM.


----------



## cbgb72

okayyy thanks! i mean, are you open to questions? i kind of feel bad. you're just basically the expert


----------



## cbgb72

annnd very helpful.


okay i'm at 10 :  )


----------



## Joanna71985

cbgb72 said:


> okayyy thanks! i mean, are you open to questions? i kind of feel bad. you're just basically the expert



Ask away!


----------



## cbgb72

Oh by the way, what day do we get our main gate passes (actually allowed to go to the parks)? It says day 2 on the website but I've heard differently..


----------



## Berlioz70

cbgb72 said:


> Oh by the way, what day do we get our main gate passes (actually allowed to go to the parks)? It says day 2 on the website but I've heard differently..



You do get your maingate on day 2 (or maybe 1) - but that doesn't get you into the parks, you need your ID to get into the parks. You get your ID when you attend traditions - typically day 3.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey everyone, kinda lost touch with the thread a bit lately as have been sooo busy with uni and stuff but anyway... my interview is next Thursday... any final tips?

My friend had hers a couple of weeks ago and got Lifeguard, but she said loads of people she met didn't get through which has made me really nervous *** mine is one of the last interviews and so there will be less spaces. Especially as ideally I want the latest programme (which fills up fastest) and Attractions would be my first choice. I know it's a lot of peoples first choice, but I would be so good at it! Lol... I guess everyone thinks that... I'm gonna apply for everything anyway, as long as it's Disney I don't care. I want this sooooo bad!

Anyway apologies for the rant, a lot of my friends don't understand the Disney obsession, or the appeal of working there so haven't had much opportunity to say any of that stuff ^ ^ ^ ^ lately. But back to the point of this post...

Interview tips please?

Muchos love to everyone x x x


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Also, I just wanna say that everytime *** appears in my post I'm saying "c o s" as in short for "because" but for some reason DIS filters it... So yeah, am not swearing, just being lazy with my typing


----------



## Berlioz70

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey everyone, kinda lost touch with the thread a bit lately as have been sooo busy with uni and stuff but anyway... my interview is next Thursday... any final tips?



This isn't really a tip, but more informational:

I toured the casting building today and talked to people from all types of recruiting - including college recruiting.

905 college program students requested to extend into the spring program, which is more than anything they anticipated. Because of this huge number, they have been holding on all offers to see where those who extended would end up. As long as the student had a clean record card, they were given the extension - this just happened on Monday.

Which means, now they have lifted the hold and can start extending their offers again - but, with 900 new people signed on for spring they are now incredibly low for remaining positions.

If you really want to be hired, then indicate that you'll be willing to work QSFB, Custodial and Housekeeping. To be honest, my guess is that all of the other roles will be full, or nearly full. However, 1/3 of all CPs work in QSFB so it's the role they need the most people for.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Berlioz70 said:


> This isn't really a tip, but more informational:
> 
> I toured the casting building today and talked to people from all types of recruiting - including college recruiting.
> 
> 905 college program students requested to extend into the spring program, which is more than anything they anticipated. Because of this huge number, they have been holding on all offers to see where those who extended would end up. As long as the student had a clean record card, they were given the extension - this just happened on Monday.
> 
> Which means, now they have lifted the hold and can start extending their offers again - but, with 900 new people signed on for spring they are now incredibly low for remaining positions.
> 
> If you really want to be hired, then indicate that you'll be willing to work QSFB, Custodial and Housekeeping. To be honest, my guess is that all of the other roles will be full, or nearly full. However, 1/3 of all CPs work in QSFB so it's the role they need the most people for.



Thanks for the info  

Does anyone know when the application process is over?


----------



## lauraebeth

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> Does anyone know when the application process is over?



It's really really soon. I'm pretty sure the recruiting season is over. My school was last on my recruiters list and we had our presentation nov. 12,13 and all offers went out on nov. 25.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Berlioz70 said:


> This isn't really a tip, but more informational:
> 
> I toured the casting building today and talked to people from all types of recruiting - including college recruiting.
> 
> 905 college program students requested to extend into the spring program, which is more than anything they anticipated. Because of this huge number, they have been holding on all offers to see where those who extended would end up. As long as the student had a clean record card, they were given the extension - this just happened on Monday.
> 
> Which means, now they have lifted the hold and can start extending their offers again - but, with 900 new people signed on for spring they are now incredibly low for remaining positions.
> 
> If you really want to be hired, then indicate that you'll be willing to work QSFB, Custodial and Housekeeping. To be honest, my guess is that all of the other roles will be full, or nearly full. However, 1/3 of all CPs work in QSFB so it's the role they need the most people for.



Thanks, but I'm actually ICP so I think it's slightly different... I'm told they're hiring 200 people from the UK. Not many  I will be willing to do custodial etc, I haven't heard of anyone getting attractions yet although have heard a lot of lifeguards and QSFB. I'll take any job they want to give me, but I'd love attractions.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> This isn't really a tip, but more informational:
> 
> I toured the casting building today and talked to people from all types of recruiting - including college recruiting.
> 
> 905 college program students requested to extend into the spring program, which is more than anything they anticipated. Because of this huge number, they have been holding on all offers to see where those who extended would end up. As long as the student had a clean record card, they were given the extension - this just happened on Monday.
> 
> Which means, now they have lifted the hold and can start extending their offers again - but, with 900 new people signed on for spring they are now incredibly low for remaining positions.
> 
> If you really want to be hired, then indicate that you'll be willing to work QSFB, Custodial and Housekeeping. To be honest, my guess is that all of the other roles will be full, or nearly full. However, 1/3 of all CPs work in QSFB so it's the role they need the most people for.



Seriously?? Dang! That's crazy.


----------



## cbgb72

So does that mean those of us who applied at the end of September would ALSO have only custodial and QSFB roles left? I mean, I checked like 5 other things besides that. Is the hiring problem for those who haven't sent in their apps yet? Or for those who are still pending a decision?


----------



## cbgb72

CORRECTION**

I meant in addition to CP. I did not check custodial, but did check QSFB due to pressure from my interviewer.


----------



## princessaurora1

cbgb72 said:


> So does that mean those of us who applied at the end of September would ALSO have only custodial and QSFB roles left? I mean, I checked like 5 other things besides that. Is the hiring problem for those who haven't sent in their apps yet? Or for those who are still pending a decision?



I'm not sure about the status of hiring at this point.  However, I didn't apply until the very beginning of November, and I got my first choice (vacation planner).  I only marked the vacation planner, merchandise, full service food & beverage, and BBB roles.  My interviewer told me the only role that was filled up at that point was BBB. (I had my phone interview November 7th).  Don't lose hope yet!


----------



## cbgb72

ahh, well that makes me feel just a little bit better, thanks darling! things have just been so crazy, i'm just starting to panic. it seems like every day there is more bad news about limited availability in almost EVERYTHING.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

So i don't think thats fair for all the others applying for the Spring that havn't even been on a CP yet. I soooo hope that doesn't happen for the Fall cause I really want to go and be a Character Attendant, Costumes, or Attractions


----------



## graygables

princessaurora1 said:


> I'm not sure about the status of hiring at this point.  However, I didn't apply until the very beginning of November, and I got my first choice (vacation planner).  I only marked the vacation planner, merchandise, full service food & beverage, and BBB roles.  My interviewer told me the only role that was filled up at that point was BBB. (I had my phone interview November 7th).  Don't lose hope yet!



I had mine on the 7th, too, but she didn't tell me about BBB being full. It was my 1st choice and she asked me all kinds of questions about it.


----------



## orangekid13

well the good news is supposedly there will be no shortage of work for CP cm's... Disney is working them more than other cm's because they don't have to pay CP's as much. Hopefully this will still work out well for everyone


----------



## princessaurora1

graygables said:


> I had mine on the 7th, too, but she didn't tell me about BBB being full. It was my 1st choice and she asked me all kinds of questions about it.



Yes, my interviewer told me that the all the BBB roles had been filled.  She said since there are only two BBB locations, there are not as many positions.  However, she did say they were still interviewing for it in case someone who was offered the position decided not to participate in the CP.


----------



## Joanna71985

BeckerzCP09 said:


> So i don't think thats fair for all the others applying for the Spring that havn't even been on a CP yet. I soooo hope that doesn't happen for the Fall cause I really want to go and be a Character Attendant, Costumes, or Attractions



This proves a good point- make sure you apply early! It should help your chances. I plan on applying as soon as applications go up.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

yeah I plan on applying asap just because I hate waiting, plus i really want a good role


----------



## _frazzle

Do we get a discount on Adventures by Disney? If so how much? I've ALWAYS wanted to go on one of those. It look like a blast!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Hey guys

Sorry to post again but I didn't get much of a response from my last post and I'm getting really nervous about my interview...

So, please please, has anyone got any tips? Joanna I'm thinking of you, you seem to be our resident expert  

Thanks in advance for your help ^^ x x x x


----------



## graygables

InventorsDaughter said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry to post again but I didn't get much of a response from my last post and I'm getting really nervous about my interview...
> 
> So, please please, has anyone got any tips? Joanna I'm thinking of you, you seem to be our resident expert
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help ^^ x x x x



The biggest tip I have is to smile and be upbeat.  You really can hear a smile over the phone!  Also, be honest about things.  Try to imagine any question they might ask, then answer it out loud.  Practice answering questions. Think about why you want to work for Disney, then answer it.  Think about a possible role question and answer it.

I'm a Toastmasters member, so for me, I treat an interview like "table topics" which are little impromptu speeches.  The "topicmaster" (interviewer) gives a subject or asks a question and you have 1-2 minutes to answer (although in an interview, you aren't timed, of course).  Part of what we work on is avoiding ahs and ums and other "fillers", so work on that while you are practicing your mock questions.  Your ability to speak confidently will really help you feel more relaxed and make for a better interview.  

My interviewer was fantastic, very friendly and kept the pace moving nicely.  She was easy to talk to and it was not formal at all like the professional internship interview.

My 12yo DD also has interview advice: go to the bathroom 5 minutes before and take a drink of water, then a deep breath on the first ring of the phone and pick it up with a smile.  (she's pretty darned savvy)


----------



## cbgb72

AHHH I finally got an answer!!
I'll be doing Merchandise for Spring 09!! I'm so pumped!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

cbgb72 said:


> AHHH I finally got an answer!!
> I'll be doing Merchandise for Spring 09!! I'm so pumped!



Congratulations!


----------



## Joanna71985

cbgb72 said:


> AHHH I finally got an answer!!
> I'll be doing Merchandise for Spring 09!! I'm so pumped!



Congrats!!


----------



## InventorsDaughter

graygables said:


> The biggest tip I have is to smile and be upbeat.  You really can hear a smile over the phone!  Also, be honest about things.  Try to imagine any question they might ask, then answer it out loud.  Practice answering questions. Think about why you want to work for Disney, then answer it.  Think about a possible role question and answer it.
> 
> I'm a Toastmasters member, so for me, I treat an interview like "table topics" which are little impromptu speeches.  The "topicmaster" (interviewer) gives a subject or asks a question and you have 1-2 minutes to answer (although in an interview, you aren't timed, of course).  Part of what we work on is avoiding ahs and ums and other "fillers", so work on that while you are practicing your mock questions.  Your ability to speak confidently will really help you feel more relaxed and make for a better interview.
> 
> My interviewer was fantastic, very friendly and kept the pace moving nicely.  She was easy to talk to and it was not formal at all like the professional internship interview.
> 
> My 12yo DD also has interview advice: go to the bathroom 5 minutes before and take a drink of water, then a deep breath on the first ring of the phone and pick it up with a smile.  (she's pretty darned savvy)



Thanks for the advice! Already had my phone interview though, this one's the real deal...

Oooooh I'm so excited!


----------



## laundry

does anyone know what day 2 consists of?


----------



## Joanna71985

laundry said:


> does anyone know what day 2 consists of?



You find out your work location, and it's the day to sign up for any classes


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

laundry said:


> does anyone know what day 2 consists of?



Lots and lots of paperwork! You sign your life away essentially. Also find out your work location, and they pressure you into taking classes. Then you're done for the day I believe!


----------



## kesharn81

thanks for the info - useful thread...

this seems useful information...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Climber656

WhateverLolaWants said:


> Lots and lots of paperwork! You sign your life away essentially. Also find out your work location, and they pressure you into taking classes. Then you're done for the day I believe!



Is this the day you get your Cast ID or is that day 3?


----------



## Joanna71985

Climber656 said:


> Is this the day you get your Cast ID or is that day 3?



Day 3, at Traditions.


----------



## graygables

Do they only mail purple folders on one day a week?  I was told my decision was made before Thanksgiving and my folder would go out this week, but still nothing.  I also did that very bad thing on Thursday of trying to log in to accept before getting my folder (someone PMed me with the instructions), but I got the "hold on" screen, so now I'm wondering if I messed up the paperwork and why *after* I was told I had an offer, it didn't let me log in.


----------



## Climber656

Joanna71985 said:


> Day 3, at Traditions.



When do you get your housing ID? I know they take your picture for it when you move in.....


----------



## _frazzle

Climber656 said:


> When do you get your housing ID? I know they take your picture for it when you move in.....



I'm pretty sure it's instant. At my school they have a machine and it makes an ID card in like a minute.


----------



## Joanna71985

Climber656 said:


> When do you get your housing ID? I know they take your picture for it when you move in.....



The housing ID is taken during check-in. It's one of the stops.


----------



## Ylushi

When we are checking in, will I need to make sure only one pair of earrings are in or will it be okay for me to be wearing both pairs?


----------



## orangekid13

When you show up you should be in full compliance with the disney look. I don't know if you can have them in for the housing meeting or not, but while you're unpacking and all that it doesn't matter


----------



## cbgb72

is there a thread on here with just pictures of people's costumes in different roles? i've looked but i can't seem to find anything..


----------



## er3465

cbgb72 said:


> is there a thread on here with just pictures of people's costumes in different roles? i've looked but i can't seem to find anything..



There is one on the photography board: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1446381


----------



## cbgb72

Ahhh! thanks a bunch!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm in full food and beverage and i'm not really sure what i'm going to be wearing  I doubt it would be a costume though


----------



## Scully12

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm in full food and beverage and i'm not really sure what i'm going to be wearing  I doubt it would be a costume though



Unless you are a manager or have an office job (backstage roles) you wear a "costume." It's Disney's term for what they give you to wear to work every day. If you're working in FSFB you will definitely be wearing a costume. In case you haven't noticed Disney likes to keep everything themed


----------



## Joanna71985

Seewhatimesdone said:


> I'm in full food and beverage and i'm not really sure what i'm going to be wearing  I doubt it would be a costume though



Don't worry, FSFB usually has very nice costumes. I can't think of any hideous ones in FSFB.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Has anyone heard anything more about Photopass Photographer roles becoming open to CP's anytime soon?


----------



## TiggerTastic09

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about Photopass Photographer roles becoming open to CP's anytime soon?


It is open to CPs in California, has been for a while. It was recently openend to CPs in FL, but has since filled up for spring. I am one of the lucky ones that got the role for spring. So far there are 4 of us that I know of that will be doing it in spring. I'm writing a TR for it and I have a blog you can read if you want, bopeep09.livejournal.com.


----------



## flutterbudget

Does anyone know what tasks are assigned to people in recreation?  Is it gaurenteed that we will be working in a water park?  Can anybody who has done an internship in recreation fill me in on what they did?

Thanks


----------



## Joanna71985

flutterbudget said:


> Does anyone know what tasks are assigned to people in recreation?  Is it gaurenteed that we will be working in a water park?  Can anybody who has done an internship in recreation fill me in on what they did?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know too much about recreation. But I do know you can be put at resorts too.


----------



## BeckerzCP09

Do they show you were to clock in and stuff for your first day?


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Scully12 said:


> Unless you are a manager or have an office job (backstage roles) you wear a "costume." It's Disney's term for what they give you to wear to work every day. If you're working in FSFB you will definitely be wearing a costume. In case you haven't noticed Disney likes to keep everything themed





Joanna71985 said:


> Don't worry, FSFB usually has very nice costumes. I can't think of any hideous ones in FSFB.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joanna71985

BeckerzCP09 said:


> Do they show you were to clock in and stuff for your first day?



Yes. Everything is taken care of during training.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about Photopass Photographer roles becoming open to CP's anytime soon?





TiggerTastic09 said:


> It is open to CPs in California, has been for a while. It was recently openend to CPs in FL, but has since filled up for spring. I am one of the lucky ones that got the role for spring. So far there are 4 of us that I know of that will be doing it in spring. I'm writing a TR for it and I have a blog you can read if you want, bopeep09.livejournal.com.



Have they told you any details about your role yet? Let us know if you get to talk to someone about the number of slots for fall!!

Anyone else (I guess mostly in California) had a role as a photopass photographer?


----------



## TiggerTastic09

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Have they told you any details about your role yet? Let us know if you get to talk to someone about the number of slots for fall!!
> 
> Anyone else (I guess mostly in California) had a role as a photopass photographer?



i don't know a lot that's the truth....i'm sure i will learn a lot as i get there. if i hear anything about roles for fall or important things like that i will be sure to let everyone know. 

i know that they are looking for photography listed as a hobby and/or photography experience. cause that's something i was asked about.

but don't go listing photography as a hobby if it's not actually one. they will figure it out eventually if you have NO clue. i know that if you're really having trouble w/your training for a role they can switch you. my friend got switched out of transportation cause he was having too much trouble w/the training.


----------



## lovesdisney44

Hi all.  I was wondering - my son in doing the Spring '09 College Program.  January 5 - May 15th.  He has to check out on May 15th.  Do you think he would have to work on the 14th?  Or do they have anything special planned for the day before check out for those going home?  He was thinking of leaving to drive back home on the 14th, but I'd hate for him to miss anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Traveliz

lovesdisney44 said:


> Hi all.  I was wondering - my son in doing the Spring '09 College Program.  January 5 - May 15th.  He has to check out on May 15th.  Do you think he would have to work on the 14th?  Or do they have anything special planned for the day before check out for those going home?  He was thinking of leaving to drive back home on the 14th, but I'd hate for him to miss anything.
> 
> Thanks!



My daughter had to work the night before she checked out until closing so I would not count on him getting off any earlier although I have heard of kids have the two days off before their departure day.

They have graduation ceremonies but those are scattered times and I believe they sign up for them in advance...they are definitely before departure days though.

Liz


----------



## Joanna71985

lovesdisney44 said:


> Hi all.  I was wondering - my son in doing the Spring '09 College Program.  January 5 - May 15th.  He has to check out on May 15th.  Do you think he would have to work on the 14th?  Or do they have anything special planned for the day before check out for those going home?  He was thinking of leaving to drive back home on the 14th, but I'd hate for him to miss anything.
> 
> Thanks!



On my last CP, I had the day of check-out and the day before off.


----------



## Sorahana

I was scheduled to close the day before but I gave my shift away and got it off by a fluke since I needed off to leave in order to attend DB/DF's (we put our engagement on hold for now) graduation from bootcamp. 

My other roomies had to work until close. I think one had to work until 2am and then get ready to leave since 2am would have been the day of check out.


----------



## graygables

I'm sure this is somewhere, but can someone give an idea of what the first 3 days are like?  Timeframes, places to go, what all gets done, etc?

I'm trying to decide on a check in date, but just found out that Disney Homeschool Days are the 12-13 (I wanted to check in on the 12th) and my girls are going to go, so I'd like to have a general idea of what a schedule might look like in case I need to change my date.


----------



## Joanna71985

graygables said:


> I'm sure this is somewhere, but can someone give an idea of what the first 3 days are like?  Timeframes, places to go, what all gets done, etc?
> 
> I'm trying to decide on a check in date, but just found out that Disney Homeschool Days are the 12-13 (I wanted to check in on the 12th) and my girls are going to go, so I'd like to have a general idea of what a schedule might look like in case I need to change my date.



Sure (this might be a little different for people living not in CP housing):
Day 1- Check-in (get housing ID, fingerprinted, get apartment and key, paperwork, and so on) and housing meeting

Day 2- Find out work location, more paperwork, sign up for any classes if you're taking any

Day 3- Traditions

Day 4-6- start of training (varies for everyone)


----------



## Hawaiidood

Hey guys, Im sorta, kinda, not really new here and Ive been seriously thinking about the college program. The only problem is that Im not sure if Im "the right stuff" or even eligible. But I might be getting a bit ahead of myself here. Let me give a bit of info on myself to see if it is really my thing as well.

Im a 19 year old Community College student studying general courses (English, bio, ect.) in Virginia. Im taking a music class as well which I find very intriguing and so far has been very rewarding. I love music in general, everything from jamming to Trans-Siberian Orchestra on my guitar to singing along with Switchfoot on my drive home(Something that I try to keep to myself ).

 Im aslo a bit of an artsy guy. I love to do the occasional doodle or sketch and its something I really enjoy doing, especially Disney characters(Stitch in particular). I have also dabbled in Biology and Marine Biology and have a GREAT love for animals. Ive been to Disney about five times in the last five years and have loved it EVERY time.

Now, from what I gathered the program is an internship of sorts. You start off the first year working directly with Disney as a vendor, cook, ect. and the next year you start the internship. But this is what I gathered when I asked about it a year or so ago when I was down there.

So thats pretty much me and what Ive found out so far, but I would like to know more. I would love to hear about the real deal behind the program, not a cutesy girl giving me a glorified sales pitch (Although the cutesy girl would be nice ). So any info behind the program would be much appreciated. Also give me your thoughts if it really seems like something suited to me. I would LOVE to advance my life and work in one of my favorite places to be. Thanks in advance!

~Matt~


----------



## graygables

Hawaiidood said:


> Now, from what I gathered the program is an internship of sorts. You start off the first year working directly with Disney as a vendor, cook, ect. and the next year you start the internship. But this is what I gathered when I asked about it a year or so ago when I was down there.



Matt,
You were a wee bit misinformed, so it's good you've come to the Fount of Knowledge known as the DisBoards!  The College Program is basically Disney's way of filling the workforce for cheap while providing a foot in the door or a nice line on a resume.

It's a 5 month program (or 7 if you go with "Advantage") where you work in a shop, at an attraction, in quick or full service food, as a lifeguard, etc.  Any one of a plethora of jobs they offer for College Program students.  Once your time is up, you go back to your life, or you can extend, or you can see if you can get a "real" job with the company.

To qualify, you need to be a student at the time of application and have an interview, then they decide if you fit in.  If you love Disney, are enthusiastic, and can communicate fairly well, you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Hawaiidood

So essentially its a job oppertunity(I can not spell, I apologize) where I go for half a year and possibly work toward a real career in Disney? Does the job pay for room and board (From what I heard this was true) as well as get college credits? Or is it essentially JUST a job oppertunity?

Thanks a lot for the response!


----------



## _frazzle

Hawaiidood said:


> So essentially its a job oppertunity(I can not spell, I apologize) where I go for half a year and possibly work toward a real career in Disney? Does the job pay for room and board (From what I heard this was true) as well as get college credits? Or is it essentially JUST a job oppertunity?
> 
> Thanks a lot for the response!



If you want a long-term career with Disney, then it's a perfect opportunity. It also looks excellent on a resume! As far as the apartment goes, the price varies but you are guaranteed enough hours per week to pay your rent. You may get college credits for the CP. The college I'm enrolled at now doesn't count Disney as an internship but the college I'm transferring to next fall DOES, so they'll be giving me credits once I enroll there.

PS sorry if there are missing letters in this or any of my other posts, I spilled juice on my keyboard and it skips letters sometimes lol


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

The room in board provided is by way of apartments that you share with 1-7 people, depending on the size of the apartment. Rent automatically comes out of your paycheck in 4 increments per month (once a week).

Its a paid internship with the following "roles" available:
Quick Service Food and Beverage
Custodial
Merchandise
Attractions (rides)
Vacation Planner (selling tickets)
Hospitality (working in a hotel)
Housekeeping (cleaning in a hotel)
Bell Services (hotel)
Character Attendant (those who assist characters)
Main Entrance Operations (tickets, greeter, parking)
Transportation (monorail, boats)
Full Service Food and Beverage
Lifeguard (waterparks)
Recreation (marina operations)
Costuming
Character Performer (requires you to pass an audition)

Theres tons of information on the official website:
http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com

It sounds like you would have a lot of fun on this program!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I can't remember but I'm pretty sure..

Does rent include utilities, cable and internet?


----------



## _frazzle

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I can't remember but I'm pretty sure..
> 
> Does rent include utilities, cable and internet?



Yup it does.


----------



## Scully12

lovesdisney44 said:


> Hi all.  I was wondering - my son in doing the Spring '09 College Program.  January 5 - May 15th.  He has to check out on May 15th.  Do you think he would have to work on the 14th?  Or do they have anything special planned for the day before check out for those going home?  He was thinking of leaving to drive back home on the 14th, but I'd hate for him to miss anything.
> 
> Thanks!



I was scheduled to work 50 hours my last week of the program. My last day was supposed to be a 12 hour closing shift (getting off at 10:45 at night) and had to be out of my apartment by 9:30 am to catch my plane home. 

For some reason Mary Brown decided that people don't need time to pack and such.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Scully12 said:


> I was scheduled to work 50 hours my last week of the program. My last day was supposed to be a 12 hour closing shift (getting off at 10:45 at night) and had to be out of my apartment by 9:30 am to catch my plane home.
> 
> For some reason Mary Brown decided that people don't need time to pack and such.



Was Mary Brown your scheduler? Mine was named Emma Smithson (how I remember that, I have no idea!) Schedulers seem to not be quite with it. I requested a day off weeks in advance for a worker's comp related doctors appointment and Emma didn't feel like it was necessary to give it to me off. Silly lady.


----------



## PixieDust3490

I know that we are supposed to wear dressier clothing to Tradions...is a nice sun dress considered dreey enough? or is it more business formal


----------



## Joanna71985

PixieDust3490 said:


> I know that we are supposed to wear dressier clothing to Tradions...is a nice sun dress considered dreey enough? or is it more business formal



I would go a little bit more dressier.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

PixieDust3490 said:


> I know that we are supposed to wear dressier clothing to Tradions...is a nice sun dress considered dreey enough? or is it more business formal



I would go with slacks and a blouse, and nice shoes. Oh, and a belt if you tuck in your blouse. If I recall right, they will give you a list of what is appropriate and not appropriate for Traditions. Expect to bring about 3 days worth of nice stuff. One of those days, however, you will be allowed to wear tennis shoes when you tour the park/resort you will be working at.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

This probably can't be answered but does anyone know what that apartment's policy on hanging photos in the apartments is? I don't know if we're allowed to put nails in the wall for photos as long as we fill them in when we move out. I wanted to hang some stuff on the wall


----------



## Hawaiidood

Is there anyone here willing to give some opinions on the Program as a whole? 

Was it worth the move/change of life? 

Where are you now? 

Are you staying with Disney or persuing a career/education elseware? 

Does it really feel like a job, or is it a really unique experiance?

Is there anything you regret?

Is there anything that really stands out?


----------



## graygables

Seewhatimesdone said:


> This probably can't be answered but does anyone know what that apartment's policy on hanging photos in the apartments is? I don't know if we're allowed to put nails in the wall for photos as long as we fill them in when we move out. I wanted to hang some stuff on the wall



There was nothing allowed on the walls when my DDs did their programs.  I think they had a bulletin board?  I'm also thinking there was no sticky-tack allowed.


----------



## graygables

Is there anyone here willing to give some opinions on the Program as a whole? I'll give you my daughters' take on their programs...

Was it worth the move/change of life? both say, yes, absolutely, it was life-changing in a good way.

Where are you now? Both are at WDW now, one is F/T at the resort call center, the other is at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, but will be on the Kim Possible attraction opening team next month.

Are you staying with Disney or persuing a career/education elseware? Both are taking online classes toward their degrees.  Oldest will be a lifelong CM, if they'll have her.  My other one isn't so sure, this week she wants to be a teacher.  

Does it really feel like a job, or is it a really unique experiance? Oldest worked at the Confectionary on Main Street and it was a truly unique experience for her.  She enjoyed her job and seeing the castle on her way to work every day.  My other daughter started off her CP at Once Upon a Toy and was not happy at first.  It seemed "ordinary" to her, and not that different than her former job.  She did eventually pick up some magic and wound up extending into the Boutique, which she ADORES.

Is there anything you regret? My oldest regrets not keeping her record card spiffy so she wasn't allowed to extend.  I don't think there are any other regrets...

Is there anything that really stands out? MAGIC. I got several phone calls a day telling me about the magic they were able to create.  From the little girl watching my oldest make "fairy floss" (that's what she called cotton candy) to my second calling me in tears telling me about the Princess who was celebrating recovering from cancer there was so much magic every day.  


I grew up in Germany.  My Dad was USArmy and we were there for 7 1/2 years.  In that time we saw SO many countries and every long weekend, we were going somewhere new.  There were many, MANY families/soldiers who griped and complained about how awful it was and they never left the post.  They'd go back to the States and tell everyone how horrible it was being stationed overseas.  The thing is, they never took the opportunity to look for the magic.  The same applies to working at WDW.  It's work and it's HARD work with long hours and sometimes what seems little to show for it in your paycheck.  If you look for the magic, though, none of that will matter.


----------



## WhateverLolaWants

Seewhatimesdone said:


> This probably can't be answered but does anyone know what that apartment's policy on hanging photos in the apartments is? I don't know if we're allowed to put nails in the wall for photos as long as we fill them in when we move out. I wanted to hang some stuff on the wall



I don't really recall the rules. Pretty sure no sticky tack allowed. I do remember that we passed our inspection with my roommate having a push pin stuck in her calendar on the wall.


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

graygables said:


> There was nothing allowed on the walls when my DDs did their programs.  I think they had a bulletin board?  I'm also thinking there was no sticky-tack allowed.





WhateverLolaWants said:


> I don't really recall the rules. Pretty sure no sticky tack allowed. I do remember that we passed our inspection with my roommate having a push pin stuck in her calendar on the wall.



Thanks, i'll just have to set my stuff up on a table or something 

*graygables* - thanks for posting that! I'm starting to get nervous and your post reassured me a bit


----------



## Joanna71985

Hawaiidood said:


> Is there anyone here willing to give some opinions on the Program as a whole?



Sure! I feel that the CP is a great experience, and it has changed my life. Because of the CP, I figured out what I wanted to do in life (I was undeclared before my first CP). I met so many wonderful people (many of whom I still see every time I go to FL).



> Was it worth the move/change of life?



It sure was! I am not a cold-weather person, and plan on moving to FL as soon as I graduate.



> Where are you now?



I am currently back at school in NJ. I only have 22 more credits left, and will be done either May or Aug. I am still seasonal though, and also a campus rep (just finished my third semester, and will do my fourth in the Spring).



> Are you staying with Disney or persuing a career/education elseware?



My goal is to go FT at WDW. I hope to stay in the entertainment department.



> Does it really feel like a job, or is it a really unique experiance?



It didn't really feel like a job to me (especially my 2nd and 4th CPs). I love helping make magic for the guests. Also, where else can you see all the entertainment while at work? For example- when I was in custodial at Epcot, I could see the shows in the countries while doing streets (Off Kilter in Canada, Holy Grail show and British Invasion in UK, ect). It was also great seeing Illuminations every night.



> Is there anything you regret?



Not really. There are a couple of things I wish I had tried. But hopefully I will be able to do them next time.



> Is there anything that really stands out?



Making friends with people from around the world, getting to go to the theme parks whenever you want, trying new things, just the whole overall experience.


----------



## _frazzle

Joanna maybe you can answer this. When I graduate I'll have a degree in biology and my first CP is this coming January. I'm positive that I want to stay with Disney after I graduate and will hopefully do the PI in an animal program. How much typically do full-timers make? I really want to work in one of the animal departments since my biology has a focus on wildlife. 

I wish there was a website that had salaries on it


----------



## Berlioz70

_frazzle said:


> Joanna maybe you can answer this. When I graduate I'll have a degree in biology and my first CP is this coming January. I'm positive that I want to stay with Disney after I graduate and will hopefully do the PI in an animal program. How much typically do full-timers make? I really want to work in one of the animal departments since my biology has a focus on wildlife.
> 
> I wish there was a website that had salaries on it



The range is pretty big - it depends on your years of experience, educational major, extra certifications, years with Disney, etc. Those factors could change your salary by about 10-15k a year. I'm not sure the exact range, but it'll be comparable to other animal programs within the southeast.


----------



## InventorsDaughter

Got my acceptance email this morning! SO HAPPPPPYYY!!

Also, thought I'd clear up a few rumours that have been circulating the net lately:
1) Disney ARE on a hiring freeze. True, but it does NOT affect the programme as Disney are expecting the usual very busy summer this year
2) (This is more for ICPs) They have only just started hiring for the programme and there are plenty of spaces left
3) Alumni do NOT always get the job the second time they apply. 

I haven't seen too many of these floating around on DIS but if any of you have seen them I thought I'd put your mind at rest. There are loads of rumours about it atm, but my recruiter said the same happens every year. Basically, if you're lucky enough to get an interview, they obviously need to hire somebody and you're a step closer than anyone else.

Also, my top tip for the interview would just be to be honest. My interview buddy had loads of things prepared which made me panic slightly in the interview. I'd over-thought it and in the end just forgot everything I'd prepared and was totally myself. If you're right for the job, Disney will know 

Much love to anyone who's answered my previous posts, thanks for your help during the interview process! Anyone who's still waiting to hear, or for their interview, good luck, it's actually a lot of fun!

As for me, watch out USA, Vicki's making a comeback!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

InventorsDaughter said:


> Got my acceptance email this morning! SO HAPPPPPYYY!!



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Scully12

InventorsDaughter said:


> Also, thought I'd clear up a few rumours that have been circulating the net lately:
> 1) Disney ARE on a hiring freeze. True, but it does NOT affect the programme as Disney are expecting the usual very busy summer this year




Disney would much rather hire for the College/International Programs because they can pay the kids less and work them more with out any unions getting in the way.


----------



## Joanna71985

InventorsDaughter said:


> Got my acceptance email this morning! SO HAPPPPPYYY!!
> 
> Also, thought I'd clear up a few rumours that have been circulating the net lately:
> 3) Alumni do NOT always get the job the second time they apply.



Congrats! What role did you get?

Also, I wouldn't really say this is a rumor. Because people know when they re-apply there is a chance they won't get the same role/location. Of course, they have a better chance getting their old spot (because they usually don't have to be re-trained, unless they didn't work for over a year).


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Is it weird that I don't care that they're paying me less and working me more hours?


----------



## Scully12

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is it weird that I don't care that they're paying me less and working me more hours?



You may not think that way once you've been there for a little while. It can get real old real fast


----------



## graygables

Seewhatimesdone said:


> Is it weird that I don't care that they're paying me less and working me more hours?



Just remember 2 words: "Magic" and "Resume".  That's how I'm going to try to maintain focus


----------



## GApeach0407

Hey yall. This is for ALL CPers ( past, present, intrested) since I am not sure how many people are in the fall 09 facebook group, just to put it out there.

There is an AIM chatroom as well : wdwcpfall2009


and to InventorsDaughter: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

Scully12 said:


> You may not think that way once you've been there for a little while. It can get real old real fast



I'm sure. I just keep telling myself that it would be some other company doing the same thing and i'm lucky that I get to work for Disney. 



graygables said:


> Just remember 2 words: "Magic" and "Resume".  That's how I'm going to try to maintain focus



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Hawaiidood

Sorry, I know ive been asking a lot here, but I am quite curious. Right now im out of classes until the spring semester, so I am unable to talk to a cousoler(Spelling is bad, I know),but Is the college program specificly for Universities and  (I hate to say this) "real" colleges, or does it go out to community colleges as well? Right now im registered for my spring semester in my community college and plan to transfer to a 4 year school by next winter, I just would love to get into the program as soon as possible. Thanks again for all the responses, they have been VERY helpfull.


----------



## Traveliz

Hawaiidood said:


> Sorry, I know ive been asking a lot here, but I am quite curious. Right now im out of classes until the spring semester, so I am unable to talk to a cousoler(Spelling is bad, I know),but Is the college program specificly for Universities and  (I hate to say this) "real" colleges, or does it go out to community colleges as well? Right now im registered for my spring semester in my community college and plan to transfer to a 4 year school by next winter, I just would love to get into the program as soon as possible. Thanks again for all the responses, they have been VERY helpfull.



Community Colleges are real colleges and yes the CP extends to students of Community Colleges as well.

Liz


----------



## graygables

Hawaiidood said:


> Is the college program specificly for Universities and  (I hate to say this) "real" colleges, or does it go out to community colleges as well?



Yep, what the PP said.  My 2nd DD was in community college when she did her CP.  1 semester and she applied.  I think it was the only reason she even went to school... 

BTW, I did 2 years at a community college, transferred to a very good private 4 year college, and am now working on my Master's.  I'm just as proud of my A.A. as I am of my B.A. and I will be of my M.B.A.  Community college is a fantastic way to start your educational career!


----------



## Joanna71985

GApeach0407 said:


> Hey yall. This is for ALL CPers ( past, present, intrested) since I am not sure how many people are in the fall 09 facebook group, just to put it out there.
> 
> There is an AIM chatroom as well : wdwcpfall2009



Yay! I've missed the chatrooms! 



Hawaiidood said:


> Sorry, I know ive been asking a lot here, but I am quite curious. Right now im out of classes until the spring semester, so I am unable to talk to a cousoler(Spelling is bad, I know),but Is the college program specificly for Universities and  (I hate to say this) "real" colleges, or does it go out to community colleges as well? Right now im registered for my spring semester in my community college and plan to transfer to a 4 year school by next winter, I just would love to get into the program as soon as possible. Thanks again for all the responses, they have been VERY helpfull.



It's for any college. In fact, there's a CC around here that hosts a presentation on their campus.


----------



## Hawaiidood

graygables said:


> Yep, what the PP said.  My 2nd DD was in community college when she did her CP.  1 semester and she applied.  I think it was the only reason she even went to school...
> 
> BTW, I did 2 years at a community college, transferred to a very good private 4 year college, and am now working on my Master's.  I'm just as proud of my A.A. as I am of my B.A. and I will be of my M.B.A.  Community college is a fantastic way to start your educational career!



Oh please I did not mean any disrespect, I just couldnt the right termanology. Hell Im going to a community college right now, and I dont regret it whatso ever. Anywho, thank you all for your responses, this relieves a great deal of stress I had. Ill make sure to check in with my counsoler come spring and see if I can get in ASAP. Thank you all once again!


----------



## Admb

PixieDust3490 said:


> I know that we are supposed to wear dressier clothing to Tradions...is a nice sun dress considered dreey enough? or is it more business formal




As well, when I attended Traditions, they were VERY picky about how you were dressed. They even had us line up to get in, and had a person give us a look over for improper shoes, gaudy nail polish, facial hair (on guys.. maybe girls too? lol) and actually turned a few people away for not following the dress code strictly. And if you're turned away you have to reschedule yourself into the next Traditions class which can be such a hassle considering you have to fit it in before your first scheduled day of work!


----------



## graygables

Admb said:


> facial hair (on guys.. maybe girls too? lol)



Ladies, pluck your eyebrows wrong ONCE and you'll be penciling in forever.  Pluck a chin hair and it comes back.  With friends.  Believe me, middle age is no party, so revel in your youth!


----------



## Sorahana

Admb said:


> As well, when I attended Traditions, they were VERY picky about how you were dressed. They even had us line up to get in, and had a person give us a look over for improper shoes, gaudy nail polish, facial hair (on guys.. maybe girls too? lol) and actually turned a few people away for not following the dress code strictly. And if you're turned away you have to reschedule yourself into the next Traditions class which can be such a hassle considering you have to fit it in before your first scheduled day of work!



I remember that! We were walking up to the bus and they're like "Hey ladies! *looks us over* Nice job! You can all wait over here to board the bus!"  
Ah fun times. Traditions is a lot of fun, but some of the info is repetitive if you're a Disney buff. Even then there is some other interesting stuff you learn as well =).


----------



## Joanna71985

New questions thread is up.


----------

